# ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonne idée chef!


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Bonne idée chef!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu peux m'appeler alèmounet comme tout le monde!


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu peux m'appeler alèmounet comme tout le monde!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oh c'est trop d'honneur!


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

hé les autres, vous vous ramenez?


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*C est grave le chomdu kan meme.... Zavez vu ce k est deveu alèm  un perdu des forums de macg !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sache que je bosse là, mais comme le truc que nous montons se passe sur le net, j'y suis forcément et de surcroit avec deux bécanes connectés en même temps, on peut bosser sur l'une et poster avec l'autre!


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*On va simplifier... tu passes tout ton temps sur les forums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...... CHANCEUX!!!!!!!!!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est vrai, dit-il modestement!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

sache que je bosse là, mais comme le truc que nous montons se passe sur le net, j'y suis forcément et de surcroit avec deux bécanes connectés en même temps, on peut bosser sur l'une et poster avec l'autre!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alala ... tu dois pas etre tres productif .. quand je fais ca (une machine sur le forum et l'autre pour bosser), le rendement est pas au top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*

alala ... tu dois pas etre tres productif .. quand je fais ca (une machine sur le forum et l'autre pour bosser), le rendement est pas au top  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais si, je suis très productif sur les forums!


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

mais si, je suis très productif sur les forums!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_comprenne qui pourra

cette phrase est à double sens!

un vrai private joke!_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*C est grave le chomdu kan meme.... Zavez vu ce k est deveu alèm  un perdu des forums de macg !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je dirai plus dépendant à MacG, ca lui va mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

peux pas passer une journée sans, sinon faut l'interner !!!


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (25 Avril 2002)

Alem, attention derriere toi !!!


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Hero:
*Alem, attention derriere toi !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

arrête tu vas me faire mal avec ta hâche!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Avril 2002)

Je m'invite...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Avril 2002)

... Rien que pour faire chier mon Hero sur ses terres...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Avril 2002)

Vu que je suis jaloux, il est modéro et pas moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru

P.S.: il est chiant hein?


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*... Rien que pour faire chier mon Hero sur ses terres...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pffff, que pour des mauvaises raisons!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pffff, que pour des mauvaises raisons!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pour ça que c'est rigolo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## Hurrican (25 Avril 2002)

Et en plus il nous fait un dédoublement de la personnalité ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Viens mon petit Alèm, j'ai une jolie chemise pour toi en cadeau ... tuvas voir elle et rigolote, elle se boutonne dans le dos


----------



## Blytz (25 Avril 2002)

On est pas tous comme toi a pouvoir etre 24H/24H sur le forum


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Et en plus il nous fait un dédoublement de la personnalité ...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Viens mon petit Alèm, j'ai une jolie chemise pour toi en cadeau ... tuvas voir elle et rigolote, elle se boutonne dans le dos   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu ne m'auras pas! la dernière fois, ils m'ont enfermé avec Napoléon, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de lui faire bougffer son cchapeau!


----------



## Blytz (25 Avril 2002)

Puis t es pas oblige de t autocite pour te donner bonne conciense


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*On est pas tous comme toi a pouvoir etre 24H/24H sur le forum   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

19 heures seulement 19!


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Puis t es pas oblige de t autocite pour te donner bonne conciense   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non mais j'aime bien mes posts alors je m'autocélèbre!


----------



## Blytz (25 Avril 2002)

C est quasiment pareille


----------



## Blytz (25 Avril 2002)

Apres le dedoublement de personnalite.. il nous fait de la megalomanie..


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*C est quasiment pareille   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon tu trouves?


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Apres le dedoublement de personnalite.. il nous fait de la megalomanie..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non je floode!


----------



## Blytz (25 Avril 2002)

On va simplifier... tu passes tout ton temps sur les forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...... *CHANCEUX!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2002)

C est grave le chomdu kan meme.... Zavez vu ce k est deveu alèm  un perdu des forums de macg !


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*

C'est pour ça que c'est rigolo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hero, c'est pas le type avec une grosse hache?


----------



## Blytz (25 Avril 2002)

Si.. il a une hache en carton... mais il serai capable de se faire mal tout seul


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Si.. il a une hache en carton... mais il serai capable de se faire mal tout seul   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu me rassures!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Avril 2002)

Il a pas de vrai hache, mais il a de vrais machettes ... ouchies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@++

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*Il a pas de vrai hache, mais il a de vrais machettes ... ouchies   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@++

Guillaume*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon, on va faire entre les deux! 

gentil Héro, gentil!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les autres tapaient lui dessus pendant que je détourne son attention!


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2002)

Ca y est il est sur le forum MAK, et il sait plus écrire ... pauvre Alèm, on doit lui faire tourner la tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TAPEZ aurait surement mieux convenu ...


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Ca y est il est sur le forum MAK, et il sait plus écrire ... pauvre Alèm, on doit lui faire tourner la tête   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TAPEZ aurait surement mieux convenu ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

scuzez moi missieu, ji souis tout troublé!


----------



## benjamin (26 Avril 2002)

Attention, les gamers, on suspecte un certain Alèm d'exploiter des posteurs pour atteindre, malgré les turpitudes de MacNN, son objectif de 10000 posts pour l'AE.
Si vous le voyez par ici, faites moi signe.
_Alèm, alèm_


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Attention, les gamers, on suspecte un certain Alèm d'exploiter des posteurs pour atteindre, malgré les turpitudes de MacNN, son objectif de 10000 posts pour l'AE.
Si vous le voyez par ici, faites moi signe.
Alèm, alèm



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_laisse tomber, ils sont avec moi et certains sont même mes élèves en flood!_


----------



## benjamin (26 Avril 2002)

Et en plus, il pervertit la jeunesse


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

Oui mon maitre.. je suis toujours la pour tedefendre


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Et en plus, il pervertit la jeunesse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est vrai!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*PAIX, AMOUR, LIBERTÉ ET FLEURS!*_





_hare krishna, hare krishna_


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Oui mon maitre.. je suis toujours la pour tedefendre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_tu t'es lavé les mains au moins?_


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2002)

PAIX, AMOUR, LIBERTÉ, FLEURS et TO !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Z'aviez oublié TO maître


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*PAIX, AMOUR, LIBERTÉ, FLEURS et TO !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Z'aviez oublié TO maître   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TO? il jouait de quoi dans les Ludwig lui?


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

Un fan de Ludwig.. COOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu les achetent ou tu les DLs??


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Un fan de Ludwig.. COOL   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu les achetent ou tu les DLs??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh euh joker!


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

C EST PAS BIEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOOOOUUUUHHHHHHHH VILAIN!


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*C EST PAS BIEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOOOOUUUUHHHHHHHH VILAIN!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais j'ai rien dit!


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

Justement.. ca veut tout dire


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Justement.. ca veut tout dire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'es sûr?


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2002)

Blytz on peut vérifier ta collection de jeux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est-ce que ce sont tous des originaux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux venir chez moi ... il y a un seul jeu qui n'est pas un original, et tu sais lequel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . J'ai voulu le tester avant d'éventuellement l'acheter, mais je n'y joue pas ...
Et même mes MP3 sont convertis de CD dument payés ...


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

Mes jeux sont tous originaux.. ou plutot est original.. apres c est pas les miens.. d ailleurs je sais meme pas ce qu il a DL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand a mes MP3 elles sont telechargeables gratuitement sur www.penofchaos.com/dojon  et les CD audio que j ai ce sont des CD que je n ai pas reussi a trouver ailleurs que dans une mediatheque..


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Avril 2002)

Non non, chez Blytz, tous les jeux sont des originaux, avec la boîte et tout... même que y a une petite étiquette "not for resale" sur la plupart des boîtes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Attention, les gamers, on suspecte un certain Alèm d'exploiter des posteurs pour atteindre, malgré les turpitudes de MacNN, son objectif de 10000 posts pour l'AE.
Si vous le voyez par ici, faites moi signe.
Alèm, alèm



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

EUh, moi m'sieur, moi m'sieur, j'lai vu moi, il traîne dans ce coin, et il essaye de convertir les p'tits jeunes fébrilles pour qu'on le cache, mais moi je veux pas moi m'sieur, faut pas le laisser faire !!!


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

EUh, moi m'sieur, moi m'sieur, j'lai vu moi, il traîne dans ce coin, et il essaye de convertir les p'tits jeunes fébrilles pour qu'on le cache, mais moi je veux pas moi m'sieur, faut pas le laisser faire !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_hin hin hin toi aussi, je vais t'attraper gné gné attends que je t'attire avec mon ti ticheurte et tu verras!_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

Euh... pour info cher Commissaire Blytzol, Alèm et moi on a l'âge d'avoir les disques de Ludwig en vinyl et de la avoir achetés en plus ! Et je ne te parles pas de La Souris Déglinguée des pistols, clash et autres...


Ah..; ces djeuns !


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*hin hin hin&#8230; toi aussi, je vais t'attraper&#8230; gné gné&#8230; attends que je t'attire avec mon ti ticheurte et tu verras!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Enlèvement, séquestration, ton compte est bon Alèm.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rends toi ! Tu es cerné par toute la MGZ. Tu ne peux plus t'échapper. Fais pas l'idiot et relache Toine. C'est promis on ne te fera aucun mal


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

Moi j'promets rien, moi...


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*Moi j'promets rien, moi...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fais gaffe, j'ai toujours une bombe antiagression sur moi! en fait c'est une conserve de Pot'je vleesch décpsulable pour envoyer à la tête de tes ennemis!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait BackCat, va voir par là! ça te concerne!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, mon frangin me faisait m'endormir avec un soir _les Sex Pistols_ (en vynil bien sur) et le soir suivant avec Chopin (ça va il bouge pas trop et ne prends pas trop de place dans le lit)


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*

Enlèvement, séquestration, ton compte est bon Alèm.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Rends toi ! Tu es cerné par toute la MGZ. Tu ne peux plus t'échapper. Fais pas l'idiot et relache Toine. C'est promis on ne te fera aucun mal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

n'approchez pas sinon je fais enlever ses chaussures à Toine!


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2002)

Tu ferais pas çà ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non, c'est pas humain   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Allez chercher le tireur d'élite, faut lui coller une 7.62 en plein dans le mille rapidement ...  Je répète, c'est homme est très dangereux !_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2002)

M'en fout !!! J'roule au vieux Lille ! Et j'ai 17 chargeurs de boulettes d'Avesnes millésime 76 (vous savez ? L'année de la canicule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Hurrican (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
* millésime 76*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouii je connais ... j'ai un Charmes-Chambertin de cette année là ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma foi, il se laisse boire


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Tu ferais pas çà ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non, c'est pas humain    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez chercher le tireur d'élite, faut lui coller une 7.62 en plein dans le mille rapidement ...  Je répète, c'est homme est très dangereux !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si c'est comme ça, je m'enduis de maroilles!


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2002)

ayé les chats sont pas là et on redevient sérieux ici?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon sinon, un Listrac-Médoc 76 pour moi si vous avez!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 puis un café l'addition!


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2002)

_et en plus ils dorment!_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (28 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et en plus ils dorment!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Sont vraiment pas sérieux ces gens, ce coucher aussi tôt que ca quand même, une honte je vous dit


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (28 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

on dirait presque qu'ils ont des examens à passer!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Des examens, c'est quoi ca ????


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
Sont vraiment pas sérieux ces gens, ce coucher aussi tôt que ca quand même, une honte je vous dit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on dirait presque qu'ils ont des examens à passer!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2002)

Mieux que des exams !! C'est qu'on a des femmes à satisfaire, nous !!!


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*Mieux que des exams !! C'est qu'on a des femmes à satisfaire, nous !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dommage, bien essayé, mais ton missile est tombé dans l'eau   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, à moi, C-3 ??


----------



## Hurrican (29 Avril 2002)

Ca c'est une réponse mon cher BackCat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et celà est vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faudrait peut être penser à trouver une souris ... différente


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Faudrait peut être penser à trouver une souris ... différente   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

l'autre souris fait un calin à la chatte sur le canapé et prépare gentiment les cours qu'elle va infliger à ses élèves


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2002)

Et nous on a bien des petites amies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Donc on se coltine les deux en même temps ... exam et petite amie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*Et nous on a bien des petites amies   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Donc on se coltine les deux en même temps ... exam et petite amie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je passe encore des examens, mon médecin est d'ailleurs passé ce matin!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2002)

Rallalalallaa !!! Vous tendez la corde pour vous faire pendre !!!
&gt; Alèm : si ta souris caresse sa chatte, excuse moi de faire du mauvais esprit mais je trouve que tu as une part de responsabilité dans son ennui latent !
&gt; Slug : Mon pauvre ami... il ne faut surtout pas confondre "petite amie" et "femme". Ça n'est pas du tout le même "encombrement" !!! un exemple simple : La petite amie quand elle te "fatigue"; tu peux lui dire, chérie je rentre, j'ai mal à la tête, et rentrer chez toi pour lancer UT... Une femme, d'abord elle est à domicile ( pffff !!! c'est pas forcément drôle tous les jours ! ) mais en plus quand tu lui dis ça, c'est 1/ aspirine 2/ au lit 3/ même pas la peine de tenter de RÊVER à lancer quelque jeu que ce soit... Même pas le tarot 2.1 !
&gt; Alèm : Dans l'eau ! B10 !


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*Rallalalallaa !!! Vous tendez la corde pour vous faire pendre !!!
&gt; Alèm : si ta souris caresse sa chatte, excuse moi de faire du mauvais esprit mais je trouve que tu as une part de responsabilité dans son ennui latent !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais non, faut bien qu'elle se repose la minette a faim tiens, elle réclame son sheba   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*&gt; Slug : Mon pauvre ami... il ne faut surtout pas confondre "petite amie" et "femme". Ça n'est pas du tout le même "encombrement" !!! un exemple simple : La petite amie quand elle te "fatigue"; tu peux lui dire, chérie je rentre, j'ai mal à la tête, et rentrer chez toi pour lancer UT... Une femme, d'abord elle est à domicile ( pffff !!! c'est pas forcément drôle tous les jours ! ) mais en plus quand tu lui dis ça, c'est 1/ aspirine 2/ au lit 3/ même pas la peine de tenter de RÊVER à lancer quelque jeu que ce soit... Même pas le tarot 2.1 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pareil!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*&gt; Alèm : Dans l'eau ! B10 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Touché!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2002)

Porte-avion ou patrouilleur ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (30 Avril 2002)

Destroyer Coulé

F15


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*Porte-avion ou patrouilleur ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh le truc à 5 trous c'est quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2002)

Le porte-avions... Merde, c'est pas le plus dur à trouver çui la..;


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*Le porte-avions... Merde, c'est pas le plus dur à trouver çui la..;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah en fait, j'avais groupé les autres autour pour faire ceinture de défense anti missiles!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2002)

Ah... intéressant quoiqu'inefficace...


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*Ah... intéressant quoiqu'inefficace...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça fait genre remake de la guerre des Malouines avec l'Angeleterre qui ramène ses gros bateaux et l'Argentine qui fait ce qu'elle peut rien quoi sauf deux missiles Exocet et boum le bateau anglais dommage  on a vengé la défaite contre Nelson!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Britannia Coule   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  /D


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ça fait genre remake de la guerre des Malouines avec l'Angeleterre qui ramène ses gros bateaux et l'Argentine qui fait ce qu'elle peut rien quoi sauf deux missiles Exocet et boum le bateau anglais dommage  on a vengé la défaite contre Nelson!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Britannia Coule    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  /D*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ici londres, les anglais parlent aux francais !

You fuckin' wankers ! We won falklands war, we won WW1, WW2 and one World cup and we saved ur butts ! And Nelson kicked u 4 good !! ahahahaahahahahaha !! What did u do during Falklands ?? selling missiles ! ere stupid frenchies !

You may have the World cup and the Grand Slam but at least we've already kicked one Nazi out of your country only for you to attempt to elect one. 2 world wars and 1 world cup! remember that.

So dont shit me about Nelson !


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Shut up&gt;:
*So dont shit me about Nelson !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ils ont des chapeaux ronds vive les bretons!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah si, la Messe dite Nelson de Haydn est une chierie pas possible, déja à jouer mais à entendre c'est pire!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2002)

MAis c'est qu'il parle anglais l'autre animal, là... Y'est fou ?


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*MAis c'est qu'il parle anglais l'autre animal, là... Y'est fou ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, à mon avis, c'est un qui pleure encore la Gouine-Mome!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  : D


----------



## benjamin (30 Avril 2002)

Gamers, gameuses, l'alèm inc. vous exploite pour satisfaire sa ration de posts quotidiens.
Rebellez-vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pitié, pas elle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Gamers, gameuses, l'alèm inc. vous exploite pour satisfaire sa ration de posts quotidiens.
Rebellez-vous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pitié, pas elle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euhva voir, le sujet "Bah Quoi!", tu verras les termes du contrat y sont en noir sur blanc (enfin une légère valeur de gris avec un blanc à 1%)


----------



## benjamin (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euhva voir, le sujet "Bah Quoi!", tu verras les termes du contrat y sont en noir sur blanc (enfin une légère valeur de gris avec un blanc à 1%)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, halte à la vermine, aux posts creux et sans intéret.
Vos contrats bidons, ce sera sans moi


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Non, halte à la vermine, aux posts creux et sans intéret.
Vos contrats bidons, ce sera sans moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un effort zara, je n'ai que 3000 posts d'avance sur toi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS (pour elendil) 4550ème post!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens toi prêt!


----------



## benjamin (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

un effort zara, je n'ai que 3000 posts d'avance sur toi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et il se vante.
Forfaiture.
Aux armes.
Passez-moi le lance-flammes de Wolfenstein


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2002)

Mouais... bof


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Gamers, gameuses, l'alèm inc. vous exploite pour satisfaire sa ration de posts quotidiens.
Rebellez-vous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pitié, pas elle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais non, il nous laisse quelques miettes, on peut pas lui en vouloir


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*

mais non, il nous laisse quelques miettes, on peut pas lui en vouloir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci Beru, tiens, ya un morceau avec de la confiture, je te le garde!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

merci Beru, tiens, ya un morceau avec de la confiture, je te le garde!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rhooo merci, c'est trop gentil, y a même encore un peu de croûte en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Décidément t'es trop bon avec nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (t'aurais pas un peu de nutella au fait? ou de la gelée de banane à la rigueur?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

++
Beru


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*

Rhooo merci, c'est trop gentil, y a même encore un peu de croûte en plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Décidément t'es trop bon avec nous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (t'aurais pas un peu de nutella au fait? ou de la gelée de banane à la rigueur?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

++
Beru*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens lje reviens des courses, j'ai acheté un pot de nutella pour chaque MGZ!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mange,; c'est bon pour ce que tu as!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2002)

Démagogie que tout ça !! Moi je ne vous promets rien, et je tiens mes engagements !! Non mais !!!! Et pis j'aime pas le nutella... (Et mon ticheurthe ?)


----------



## benjamin (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tiens lje reviens des courses, j'ai acheté un pot de nutella pour chaque MGZ!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mange,; c'est bon pour ce que tu as!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Des dessous de table.
On aura tout vu


----------



## Blytz (1 Mai 2002)

Et pour votre chefs de section preferes.. y a rien??


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Et pour votre chefs de section preferes.. y a rien??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh si un pot de nutella _(non Beru, pas sur sa tête)_


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*M'en fou moi j'veux un tisheurthe merdeuuuu hhh!!! ET des zétouales !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un ticheurte AES?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

Ouaille note ? Je collectionne.


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*Ouaille note ? Je collectionne.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

va voir par là


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

M'en fou moi j'veux un tisheurthe merdeuuuu hhh!!! ET des zétouales !!!


----------



## Blytz (3 Mai 2002)

Heuu.. et y a rien d autre qu un pot de Nutella??


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Heuu.. et y a rien d autre qu un pot de Nutella??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu vas finir par l'avoir sur la tête!


----------



## Blytz (3 Mai 2002)

si t arrives a le balancer a plus de 800 kilometres....je demande a voire


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*si t arrives a le balancer a plus de 800 kilometres....je demande a voire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

suffit que je demande à ton grand frère!


----------



## Blytz (3 Mai 2002)

Ouais mais la c est de la triche! puis il gachera pas un de ses pots de Nutella pour ca


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Ouais mais la c est de la triche! puis il gachera pas un de ses pots de Nutella pour ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si, si je lui en donne trois en échange!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (3 Mai 2002)

Euh, si tu trouves les arguments comme ca franchement , y'a aucune raison pour qu'il refuse


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Euh, si tu trouves les arguments comme ca franchement , y'a aucune raison pour qu'il refuse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est bien ce que je me disais!


----------



## Blytz (3 Mai 2002)

M en fou.. si il fait ca.. je lui renverse un pot de nutella dans l ibook


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*M en fou.. si il fait ca.. je lui renverse un pot de nutella dans l ibook   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça t'oserait pas, parce que toi aussi tu l'aimes cet ibook


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ça t'oserait pas, parce que toi aussi tu l'aimes cet ibook    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le premier qui maltraite un ibook aurait a faire a moi


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

le premier qui maltraite un ibook aurait a faire a moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu abimeras encore plus l'ibook?


----------



## Blytz (3 Mai 2002)

Alors la.. vu que j utilise pas l Ibook parceque c est pas le mien.. j aurai absolument aucun probleme pour le faire.. les problemes viendront apres.. mais c est pas grave


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu abimeras encore plus l'ibook?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, mais celui qui aurait maltraité un ibook aurait un gros trou dans son compte en banque


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2002)

venez tous participé a l'aricosecthon


----------



## Blytz (4 Mai 2002)

J ai mis un vote


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2002)

un exploit blytz a poster ailleur que dans le forum de la MGZ !

[03 mai 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## Hurrican (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*un exploit blytz a poster ailleur que dans le forum de la MGZ !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On voit bien que vous poster pas sur le site de notre clan ! Nos forums sont chargés de posts intelligents, bourrés de réponses pertinentes, de questions utiles ! Chaque membre particicipe et apporte sa modeste contribution  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup c'est dur de poster partout


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*

On voit bien que vous poster pas sur le site de notre clan ! Nos forums sont chargés de posts intelligents, bourrés de réponses pertinentes, de questions utiles ! Chaque membre particicipe et apporte sa modeste contribution   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup c'est dur de poster partout   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*

On voit bien que vous poster pas sur le site de notre clan ! Nos forums sont chargés de posts intelligents, bourrés de réponses pertinentes, de questions utiles ! Chaque membre particicipe et apporte sa modeste contribution   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup c'est dur de poster partout   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et encore, je trouve que tu ne parles pas assez de la façon dont nos sujets collent à l'actualité ni de la manière dont ils contribuent à nos élévations personnelles ??? Nos cours de français échevelés, nos dialogues de plus de trois mots par phrases incessants,  nos fines boutades intempestives, notre fraternalisme inconditionnel, nos rapprochements amicaux avec les gens des autres sections.... aaaaaaaahhh Mais que c'est bon !!!!! C'est pas ici qu'on peut se sustanter comme ça... ppfffff !


----------



## Blytz (4 Mai 2002)

Je post dans le Bar et dans le forum Jeu je te signal..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans reagissez parfois aussi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2002)

Ouais mais toi tu bouffes à tous les rateliers !!! C'est dingue ça !!!


----------



## Blytz (5 Mai 2002)

Et alors?? ou est le mal


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Et alors?? ou est le mal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

viens mon enfant, je vais te montrer!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2002)

Et ben voila... tu as voir qui va avoir mal et où...


----------



## Hurrican (6 Mai 2002)

Non Alèm ... tu ne peux pas ! Détournement de mineur çà va chercher loin


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Non Alèm ... tu ne peux pas ! Détournement de mineur çà va chercher loin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mince c'est vrai, j'suis pas curé!


----------



## Hurrican (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mince c'est vrai, j'suis pas curé!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Exact, et je pense qu'il vaut mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu fais des sermons dignes de tes posts, les pauvres ouailles vont les trouver longs et répétitifs


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*

Exact, et je pense qu'il vaut mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu fais des sermons dignes de tes posts, les pauvres ouailles vont les trouver longs et répétitifs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il faudrait déja que je crus et je ne suis pas le Nil!


----------



## Hurrican (6 Mai 2002)

NIL autre non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*NIL autre non plus d'ailleurs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

d'ailleurs et pourtant d'aujourd'hui!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Le Clan MAK une minute d'arrêt!_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2002)

Et pourquoi d'abord ? Hein ? et pourquoi ?


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*Et pourquoi d'abord ? Hein ? et pourquoi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

parce que la chevillette se débobina ou un truc dans le genre!


----------



## Hurrican (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* ... ou un truc dans le genre!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'en rêve de ce G5 à 4Ghz ...


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*

J'en rêve de ce G5 à 4Ghz ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi je rêve plutot d'une certaine fille mais chacun son truc après tout!


----------



## Hurrican (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*... mais chacun son truc après tout!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout s'explique, mais moi je m'en fous, la fille je l'ai déjà


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*

Tout s'explique, mais moi je m'en fous, la fille je l'ai déjà   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi aussi mais elle est pas jalouse!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















j'ai aussi un chat mais en fait ça n'a rien à voir!


----------



## Hurrican (7 Mai 2002)

Bon t'en as pas marre de briser mon serpent à chaque fois ... z'ont rien compris ces jeunots


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Bon t'en as pas marre de briser mon serpent à chaque fois ... z'ont rien compris ces jeunots   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non!


----------



## Hurrican (7 Mai 2002)

Non , mossieur ... qu'en on est poli


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Non , mossieur ... qu'en on est poli   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

polisson va!


----------



## Hurrican (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

polisson va!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Va te faire pendre ailleurs, j'ai autre chose à faire


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*

Va te faire pendre ailleurs, j'ai autre chose à faire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fer à repasser!


----------



## Hurrican (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*fer à repasser!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas ces rimes là ... Elles ne sont pas très fines


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*

Pas ces rimes là ... Elles ne sont pas très fines   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

finis ton petit déj'! avant de causer!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

Sont en forme les babelles là... Je crois qu'à ce rythme là, on va refaire péter le serveur plus tôt que prévu.

Bon... je vais relever le niveau.

Qu'est ce que c'est qu'une brune qui a mauvaise haleine ?


----------



## Hurrican (8 Mai 2002)

Je sais pas !!!
Mais tu as encore cassé mon beau serpent !!! ... pfffouuu sont long à la détente en ce moment ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rentre chez moi tiens ...


----------



## Mishael (8 Mai 2002)

*** ** * ** ***** * ***** * *** &lt;-- Ultra developed message


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

4998


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

4999!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2002)

et la video ?


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)




----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*





















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Titre accrocheur mais contenu vide


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Titre accrocheur mais contenu vide   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comme un certain nombre de tes posts, content que j'eusse réussi à t'en faire prendre conscience!


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

comme un certain nombre de tes posts, content que j'eusse réussi à t'en faire prendre conscience!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comme toi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Mai 2002)

Allez Alèm! 100 posts par jour et tu es à 6000 pour l'AES #6


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Allez Alèm! 100 posts par jour et tu es à 6000 pour l'AES #6   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bin, ct ma moyenne mais ya eu un petit froid, tu ne trouves pas?  ça se ramollit! j'ai du mal à atteindre ce chiffre!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bin, ct ma moyenne mais ya eu un petit froid, tu ne trouves pas?  ça se ramollit! j'ai du mal à atteindre ce chiffre!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je pourrais faire mieux!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

comme toi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pourquoi?


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je pourrais faire mieux!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

largement mieux!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

largement mieux!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

voire 2 fois mieux!  un jour


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

voire 2 fois mieux!  un jour    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on y croit!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

on y croit!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dur!


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

ayé ils dorment tous


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>1:02:       alem: envois le moi on l'emmène nager dans la somme
1:03:       Slug: loooooooool
1:03:       alem: déja il sera malade après avoir frolé les 180km/h dans ma touingo
1:03:       Slug: quand je pense que je suis tombé dans la somme ...
1:03:       Slug: arghhh
1:03:       alem: c'est vrai?
1:03:       alem: à abbeville?
1:03:       Slug: vi ... 
1:03:       Slug: nop
1:03:      iBorg: ben et alors?
1:03:       Slug: demonstration de joute
1:03:      Kheir: mmmh bah methode dure, tu lui offres un pc... "tu as 1H pour me faire marcher ca" et pouf un frère pendu au plafond
1:04:       Slug: kheir : lol il arrive a peine a faire marcher un mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1:04:      iBorg: mais il est con ton frerot!
1:04:       Slug: iborg: ben elle est degueulasse, froide, etc ...
1:04:       alem: t'es tombé à amiens et ya pas si longtemps alors et j'ai du te voir c'est ça?
1:04:       Slug: iborg : non .. pas con ... particulier ...
1:04:       Slug: alem : nop .. c'etait l'année derniere
1:04:       alem: voila
1:04:      Kheir: je recapitule, 17 ans, sait pas se servir d'un mac, aime la techno, sourd, pas de permis, pas de mob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
1:04:       alem:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))
1:04:       Slug: overlol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1:04:       alem: j'ai vu slug à la flotttteeeeuuuuuhhhhhhhh
1:05:       Slug: lmao
1:05:       alem: si j'avais su
1:05:       alem:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))
1:05:       Slug: tu veux me voir allant a l'eau a sete ?  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


mouahahahahaha


----------



## Blytz (8 Mai 2002)

JE VOUS EMMERDES TOUS! (surtout Slug et ceux qui se foutent de la gueule des autres sans les connaitres.)


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*JE VOUS EMMERDES TOUS! (surtout Slug et ceux qui se foutent de la gueule des autres sans les connaitres.)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah Blytz, c'est surtout de ton frangin dont je me moquais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je l'ai forcément vu en live aller à la flotte (et en plus dans la Somme)


----------



## Blytz (8 Mai 2002)

Oui mais le reste de la discution est pas sur lui..

mais ca t etais pas dirige..


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Oui mais le reste de la discution est pas sur lui..

mais ca t etais pas dirige..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai quand même l'impression d'avoir fait une connerie là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on blaguait, c'était pas méchant!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ailleurs, on a vu des photos de Slug et toi, on oserait pas se moquer de toi devant


----------



## Hurrican (8 Mai 2002)

Vas-y ... fous lui une toise à TO pour lui apprendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A l'amour entre frangin ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le mien touche pas une bille en info ... mais en sport il est top partout ... chacun son truc


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

_petite dédicace pour Florent_ :


----------



## Blytz (8 Mai 2002)

LOL

Comment t as vu ma photo???


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*LOL

Comment t as vu ma photo???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est bien toi le type baraqué devant ton maire!


----------



## Blytz (8 Mai 2002)

Habille en blanc sur une barque?? si c est ca c est bien moi


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Habille en blanc sur une barque?? si c est ca c est bien moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu as du bien rire de voir ton frangin à la flotte, il est marrant quand il tombe!


----------



## [MGZ]Hero (8 Mai 2002)

Elle est ou cette photo ?


----------



## Blytz (8 Mai 2002)

Vla





y en a plein d autre ici dans Evenement


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2002)

burp !

macinside burp ! power by coca-cola


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*petite dédicace pour Florent :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et je rajouterais seulement 60 posts aujourd'hui moins bonne forme qu'hier où j'en avais fait deux fois plus


----------



## Blytz (9 Mai 2002)

Tu baisses aAlem.. c est pas bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut remonter


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Tu baisses aAlem.. c est pas bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut remonter   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah non, faut pas Florent il a dit que j'étais un bon à rien qui faisait rien qu'à parler avec des amis virtuels et à glander chez lui!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bin pour la peine, je suis allé glander 4 jours à Paris et boire des verres avec mes amis virtuels soudain en chair (comme quand je les vois chaque mois voire tous les 15 jours)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2002)

hehehhe... c'est toi Blytzouille debout, un rire benêt au visage devant le Douste Maire ? loool !!! Enchanté ! ;o))


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*hehehhe... c'est toi Blytzouille debout, un rire benêt au visage devant le Douste Maire ? loool !!! Enchanté ! ;o))*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Blytz va pas être content


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2002)

Pourquoi ? C'est vraiment lui ??? mouahahahahaha !!!


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*Pourquoi ? C'est vraiment lui ??? mouahahahahaha !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hum


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2002)

relance de sujet


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Mai 2002)

Hé bé, on s'ennuie pas ici!! Vous essayez de concurencer le bar??


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Hé bé, on s'ennuie pas ici!! Vous essayez de concurencer le bar??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

perso, j'ai un accord avec les maitres de ces lieux, macinside est gamer mais alors j'ai un doute sur la survie de non-gamers sur ce forum sans un accord de paix avec Hero!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Mai 2002)

Non, mais c'est quoi l'incrustation du bar par ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2002)

Ben voila... on s'absente un peu, et n'importe qui vient piétiner nos platebandes... pfffffff


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*Ben voila... on s'absente un peu, et n'importe qui vient piétiner nos platebandes... pfffffff*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le pire c'est qu'ils ne resteront pas


----------



## Hurrican (29 Mai 2002)

A côté du train ton UltraFlood fait rikiki Alèm


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2002)

Bah... en fait je crois qu'il espérait trouver du répondant ici; mais à part nous, il n'y avait pas grand monde. Et comme on ne vient quasiment plus... Désolé Alèm...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*le pire c'est qu'ils ne resteront pas    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Certainement pas... deuxième post que je fais dans ce _clan_, et deuxième fois que je me fais jeter...


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Mai 2002)

alèm déborde du bar sur la macgamezone, c'est plus un posteur, c'est une amibe !

je propose de renommer la bannière flash de macgamezone "shoot l'alien !" en "shoot l'alèm !" !!!

hin hin hin ©


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Certainement pas... deuxième post que je fais dans ce clan, et deuxième fois que je me fais jeter...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah non yann, faut pas  prendre ca comme ca !!

ils sont toujours comme ca ces vieux, faut pas leur en vouloir, si tu lit les autres posts, tu verras qu'ils sont comme ca avec tout le monde, donc c'est pas un gros problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, reste mon petit yann


----------



## Hurrican (30 Mai 2002)

Yann-Bleiz a dit:
			
		

> *Certainement pas... deuxième post que je fais dans ce clan, et deuxième fois que je me fais jeter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous on jette pas ... on frag  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Serais tu susceptible ?
Pas le sens de l'humour ? Ou au contraire trop et t'es entrain de nous chambrer méchament ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (30 Mai 2002)

Bonnne idée Djib, ca motiverait un peu les gens en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Alalalal, ce alèm, on parle de lui à toutes les sauces


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Bonnne idée Djib, ca motiverait un peu les gens en plus  


Alalalal, ce alèm, on parle de lui à toutes les sauces   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_mangez moi à la béchamel, j'adore ça!_





bizarre yann tu ne trouves pas? moi je me suis fait accueillir comme un ami quand je suis arrivé ici tu ne te poses pas de questions?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (30 Mai 2002)

Merci Toine et Hurrican... C'est sympa. C'est vrai que j'ai pas trop le sens de l'humour en ce moment, tout va pas pour le mieux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'autre, sache que je m'en pose suffisament comme ça, des questions, en ce moment....


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Pour l'autre, sache que je m'en pose suffisament comme ça, des questions, en ce moment....    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

l'autre te remercie mais là je blaguais aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





détends toi un peu yann


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2002)

Allez, Monsieur Yann... Allongez vous sur le divan, le docteur BackCat va vous écouter...


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Merci Toine et Hurrican... C'est sympa. C'est vrai que j'ai pas trop le sens de l'humour en ce moment, tout va pas pour le mieux...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'autre, sache que je m'en pose suffisament comme ça, des questions, en ce moment....    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Allez

Tout va bien ce passer...


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

Et au pire tout passera.

Donc il reste plus qu'à attendre.

Un peu


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

Mais pourquoi sont ils si méchant !??
avec ce Breton.


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

l'autre te remercie mais là je blaguais aussi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





détends toi un peu yann*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il est joueur aussi Alèm.
et peut être aussi susceptible que toi yann.


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

De tout manière quand çà va bien tout va bien.
Quand çà va mal tout va mal.


Alors un rien nous met vite à bout !


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

Voila
faut se bouger pour le
"Sujet : ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm"


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

Mais 9 pages en dehors du bar.
C'est déjà pas si mal Non !?


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Allez


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

Et


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

hop

-


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

Une
..


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

Je reprends ...


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

Allez et hop


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

une 
dix
iè


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

on la refait

alllez

et


hop


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*

Allez*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

allez

-


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

...


Bon 
...

elle

...

vient

...

cette

...

nouvelle

...

page


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

Oh

Ah 

Ce débat est composé des pages suivantes : 1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  

Comme c'est beau !


----------



## Hurrican (30 Mai 2002)

Allo la police ?
Ou est le vicking de service ?
Un fou dangereux est en train de spammer dans un complet ..._Delirium Tremens _ sur le bô forum du dieu Odin !!!
Sacrilège !!! 
Que le marteau de Thor et la hache de Hero s'abattent sur sa tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai dis


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

Mais ...
arrétez ça fait mal !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-

-

et en plus c'est pas de ma faute c'est à cause de Alèeeemeu


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

Mais ...
arrétez ça fait mal !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-

-

et en plus c'est pas de ma faute c'est à cause de Alèeeemeu


----------



## vicento (30 Mai 2002)

oups
double post.

Non j'avoue tout.
Le titre du thread m'a inspiré.

Et en plus j'aime bien les discussions sérieuses à plusieurs.
Autour d'un bon feu de PC.


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2002)

Now introducing the new mega burp ! power by mackie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2002)

Ouh la !!! un à la fois les timbrés !!! c'est un une place mon divan... alors on recule, on prend une revue (oui oui... un Marie-Claire ou un Modes et Travaux... ça apaise...) et on attend sagement.

Et pour ta gouverne, sache qu'un post à ici déjà atteint les 17 pages monsieur.... Avant le krach du forum, j'avais plus de 1200 posts, et ce, sans l'aide des Baristes.... (ben oui, Hero avait coché la case fatale dans son post sur RUNE... Comment ça, il est revenu après le krach son post ??? hinhinhin !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Non mais ! Mais Hero, notre viking vénéré, a jugé bon de le faire disparaître (à l'époque)... il recevait beaucoup trop de courrier... ???


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

c'est mon tour, je crois docteur, je sais pas pourquoi mais hier j'ai vu un canard forniquer avec une otarie, j'en suis encore toute troublée, c'est normal?


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

m'enfin, ils avaient mis une capote quand même


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*m'enfin, ils avaient mis une capote quand même    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

avec qui ? (air méfiant)


----------



## silirius (1 Juin 2002)

j'ai faim !!!!!


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*j'ai faim !!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
et bien mange


----------



## silirius (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
et bien mange    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je le fait là...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Et on se demande bien pourquoi !


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*

Je le fait là...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Et on se demande bien pourquoi !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

parce que tu avais faim


----------



## silirius (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

parce que tu avais faim    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai plus faim là. J'ai soif maintenant alors je vais aller boire. (logique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Et puis, je vais prendre ma pause TV


----------



## vicento (1 Juin 2002)

Je vois qu'on se régale ici ! ...


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*Je vois qu'on se régale ici ! ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'as amené de quoi manger?


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

t'as amené de quoi manger?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui mais j'ai tout manger


----------



## vicento (1 Juin 2002)

Euh.

Tout dépand de vos habitudes alimentaires.
Je vous offre quoi ?


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*Euh.

Tout dépand de vos habitudes alimentaires.
Je vous offre quoi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

une gauffre suffira pour le moment


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

une gauffre suffira pour le moment   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et 5-6 pour moi, bien sucrées!!


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et 5-6 pour moi, bien sucrées!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

avec du lait ?


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

avec du lait ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh non, avec un café crème merci!


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh non, avec un café crème merci!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

avec quel genre de crème ? (air méfiant)


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

avec quel genre de crème ? (air méfiant)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

crème fleurette!


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

crème fleurette!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouf ! j'ai eu peur au faite tu approche les 6000 posts


----------



## vicento (4 Juin 2002)

Allez c'est ma tournée.

(Mais seulement pour Alèm et macinside)

Café et gauffres avec de la crème et tout à volonté ! ...

Profitez-en y en aura pour tout le monde et en plus ça va durer.


----------



## Elendil (4 Juin 2002)

n'oublie pa alem ton 6000° posts doit etre ds le forum m4k


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*n'oublie pa alem ton 6000° posts doit etre ds le forum m4k*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non dans le bar


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*n'oublie pa alem ton 6000° posts doit etre ds le forum m4k*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je t'avais promis le 5000ème mais là le 6000ème est promis aux 'user's de la nuit", je viendrais faire le 6001ème ici!


----------



## silirius (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je t'avais promis le 5000ème mais là le 6000ème est promis aux 'user's de la nuit", je viendrais faire le 6001ème ici!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi je me réserve le 10k post !!! pour LE  Sujet (je l'ai pas encore crée mais ca va pas tarder !!


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*

Moi je me réserve le 10k post !!! pour LE  Sujet (je l'ai pas encore crée mais ca va pas tarder !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tes pas arriver


----------



## silirius (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

tes pas arriver   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour ton info, c'est pas de mes posts dont je parle mais c'est ceux de Alèm !!! Et puis, en 3 mois, il va bien en faire 3 000.
Je suis pas pressé MOI


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*

Pour ton info, c'est pas de mes posts dont je parle mais c'est ceux de Alèm !!! Et puis, en 3 mois, il va bien en faire 3 000.
Je suis pas pressé MOI    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fallait le dire, je ralentissait ma cadence à cause du bar moi!


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

fallait le dire, je ralentissait ma cadence à cause du bar moi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi faut que je l'augmente sinon gwen va me griller ma place


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2002)

c'est pour ça que je flood ici donc


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2002)

mega burp ! (juste comme ça)


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

fallait le dire, je ralentissait ma cadence à cause du bar moi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

d'ailleurs en parlant de ça, j'en suis à combien?


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

d'ailleurs en parlant de ça, j'en suis à combien?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

celui-là était le 5995 donc là j'en suis à 5996!!


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2002)

et là *6001* comme promis!


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2002)

Je sais ou il est ! elle est ou la prime ?


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*...

2 jours plus tard.

...

6001 Posts


Mais faut arroser ça !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

normal il n'est revenu faire du flood !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Juin 2002)

Pffft 6000 posts... une paille... dis Alèm on fait la course  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que maintenant je suis dans la cour des presque grands : *MILLE POSTS* !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et un membre des litres de plus qui marche un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez plus que 5061, et je rattrape Alèm


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2002)

profite en!  je poste au ralenti en ce moment les désordres sentimentaux font des ravages en cette saison je vois!


----------



## vicento (8 Juin 2002)

...

2 jours plus tard.

...

6001 Posts


Mais faut arroser ça !


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*profite en!  je poste au ralenti en ce moment les désordres sentimentaux font des ravages en cette saison je vois!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en m'y métant bien je peu ratrapper une partie du retard (en posts) que j'ai sur alem


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2002)

c'est combien ta moyenne?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu me diras, je posterais plus s'il n'y avait cette aristocratie du bar qui en rebute pas mal!


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2002)

un petite trentaine par jour


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*un petite trentaine par jour   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi aussi en ce moment alors que je poste peu


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

moi aussi en ce moment alors que je poste peu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu va voir avec mon rythme actuel je vais te rattraper


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

tu va voir avec mon rythme actuel je vais te rattraper   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas avant l'AE, je ne me laisserais pas faire!


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pas avant l'AE, je ne me laisserais pas faire!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu va voir avec tout les sujets fantome qu'il y a je vais pourvoir flooder comme un sauvage


----------



## Blytz (8 Juin 2002)

Apparement vous floodez bien sur ce post


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Apparement vous floodez bien sur ce post   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on fait ce que l'on peut!


----------



## Blytz (9 Juin 2002)

Tient t as passe les 6000 messages.. c est cool


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

on fait ce que l'on peut!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Avec ce que tu a ?


----------



## Blytz (9 Juin 2002)

vous avez l air en forme sur le flood


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*vous avez l air en forme sur le flood   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne te le fait pas dire !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Juin 2002)

Pour tout te dire Blytz, je les trouve assez mou en ce moment, je sais pas ce qu'ils ont ....


----------



## Blytz (9 Juin 2002)

C est normal.... c est le week end... ils font ptete autre chose


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Pour tout te dire Blytz, je les trouve assez mou en ce moment, je sais pas ce qu'ils ont ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aprés une année de dure labeur tu complendra que l'on est un peu fatigue par contre si on me fournit une boite de gauffre ça peu vite repartir !


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*c est le week end... ils font ptete autre chose   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non non rien de spécial


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2002)

Un petit coup de flood juste comme ça pour la route


----------



## Blytz (10 Juin 2002)

C est vrai que ca ne fait jamais de mal a personne


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

faut quand même faire gaffe on ne sait jamais!


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*faut quand même faire gaffe on ne sait jamais!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a bon quesce qu'on risque ?


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

a bon quesce qu'on risque ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un retour de flood dans le visage, ça peut faire mal!


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

un retour de flood dans le visage, ça peut faire mal!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hum (comme dirait zara) ça me fait pas peur


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

hum (comme dirait zara) ça me fait pas peur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

cornofulgur?


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

cornofulgur?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu sait ce qu'il te dit guelederack


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Tu sait ce qu'il te dit guelederack   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alors c'était toi _Gueule de Rat_ ??


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

alors c'était toi Gueule de Rat ??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aspérohache ! fulguropoing ! et un alem en moins !


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Aspérohache ! fulguropoing ! et un alem en moins !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas tes petits pets de sylphides qui vont me faire peur!


----------



## Elendil (10 Juin 2002)

pfff n'importe nawak c un forum serieux ici messieurs un peu de tenu que diable !
Vous etes parmis les membres les + etoiles et ainsi vous jouissez d'un responsabilite particuliere vis a vis des nouveaux sur ces forums utilisez donc au mieux vos etoiles !
je m'insurge !
soit dit en passant un peu de deconne n'a jamais fait de mal a personne.


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

t'as bien raison Elendil, insurge toi!


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*pfff n'importe nawak *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On fait ce que l'on veut


----------



## Blytz (11 Juin 2002)

Alem.. mon maitre... si Elendil vous embetes j accepte un duel contre lui sur RW


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Alem.. mon maitre... si Elendil vous embetes j accepte un duel contre lui sur RW   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu prend quoi comme arme ?


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Alem.. mon maitre... si Elendil vous embetes j accepte un duel contre lui sur RW   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ne va pas te sacrifier pour nous Blytz, tes forces nous seront précieuses dans le long combat sans corps et sans armes qui nous attend!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(je suis fier de toi Blytz!)


----------



## Elendil (11 Juin 2002)

Comme tu hais cette map on connait deja l'issue de ce combat: le sacrifice, l'immolation du chef de clan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



QD au long combat sans arme a venir m'en vais te le regler a coup de spad12 shotgun


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*Comme tu hais cette map on connait deja l'issue de ce combat: le sacrifice, l'immolation du chef de clan   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



QD au long combat sans arme a venir m'en vais te le regler a coup de spad12 shotgun    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu ne peux rien contre un macinside floodeur, je le crains, il n'a peur de rien!


----------



## Elendil (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> tu ne peux rien contre un macinside floodeur, je le crains, il n'a peur de rien!  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qui sait ? Qui sait ? un coup de shotgun ds la tete ca devrait faire l'affaire (remarque vu comme tu m'en parles ce ne devrait pas etre efficace il n'y aucune fonction essentielle chez cet etre a et endroit...)


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*

Qui sait ? Qui sait ? un coup de shotgun ds la tete ca devrait faire l'affaire (remarque vu comme tu m'en parles ce ne devrait pas etre efficace il n'y aucune fonction essentielle chez cet etre a et endroit...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est bien ça le problème, nous non plus, on arrive pas à s'en débarrasser, alors on l'envoie comme bouclier humain et généralement nos ennemis fuient d'effroi!


----------



## Elendil (11 Juin 2002)

je crois que je ne saurai jaime faire une citation correctement GRRRR


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*je crois que je ne saurai jaime faire une citation correctement GRRRR*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

joins-tes forces aux notres et je te montrerais!


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est bien ça le problème, nous non plus, on arrive pas à s'en débarrasser, alors on l'envoie comme bouclier humain et généralement nos ennemis fuient d'effroi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vien reboir une biere au lieu de dire des bétisses


----------



## Graham (11 Juin 2002)

Et moi qui me demandait comment on faisait pour avoir autant d étoiles...


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Graham:
*Et moi qui me demandait comment on faisait pour avoir autant d étoiles...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Attention c'est pas si facile il faut un long entrainement et quelque litres de bieres ! burp !


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu ne peux rien contre un macinside floodeur, je le crains, il n'a peur de rien!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faite gaffe alem tu est ciblé


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

faite gaffe alem tu est ciblé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

cool, un bon moyen d'arrêter de vous faire chier


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

cool, un bon moyen d'arrêter de vous faire chier    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non alem tu ne nous fait pas chier


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

OH, c'est toi qui le dit ca, moi je m'avancerai  pas aussi v ite non plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pourquoi il fait chier ?


----------



## Blytz (12 Juin 2002)

J accepte les boucliers humain.. ca permet a l enemi de gaspiller ces munitions


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*J accepte les boucliers humain.. ca permet a l enemi de gaspiller ces munitions   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(air méfiant) pour ça c'est SMG qui faut prendre


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Non alem tu ne nous fait pas chier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OH, c'est toi qui le dit ca, moi je m'avancerai  pas aussi v ite non plus


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*OH, c'est toi qui le dit ca, moi je m'avancerai  pas aussi v ite non plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce qu'il est vil le toine ... vive Alèm !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume
Happy President of the Worldwide Organisation for Alem Preservation


----------



## Elendil (12 Juin 2002)

face au F16 ma sig551 ne va plus servir a grand chose...
Peut etre un vaisseau Ash-guard...


----------



## Blytz (13 Juin 2002)

Ca c est sur.. t aura du mal


----------



## Elendil (13 Juin 2002)

quoi que j'ai la vue percante comme un aigle et qd on sait combien et fragile un F16 face a de pov balle (souvenez ce bombardier fantome descendu en Irak par de pov gars avec des kalachs qui lui ont tire dessus)


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*
Peut etre un vaisseau Ash-guard...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

une bombe au naquada devrais suffir


----------



## Elendil (13 Juin 2002)

hehe 
Remarque la sentinelle devrait faire l'affaire


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*hehe 
Remarque la sentinelle devrait faire l'affaire*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Elle marchera pas alem la casser a force


----------



## Elendil (13 Juin 2002)

bon alors un vaiseeau-emre Goaoul il doit bien avoir ca alem ?


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

'tension alem n'est pas un grand maitre donc il n'a pas vaisseau mêre


----------



## Elendil (13 Juin 2002)

pfff ! bon reste plus que l'iris pour se proteger alors general Hamon


----------



## Blytz (13 Juin 2002)

Vous tappez un delire sur Stargates la??


----------



## Elendil (14 Juin 2002)

Silence blytz les membres de la tokra vont parler !


----------



## Elendil (14 Juin 2002)

Silence blytz les membres de la tokra vont parler !


----------



## Blytz (14 Juin 2002)

Mais c est qu il se rebelle le trouffion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*A TERRE ET 50 POMPES.... VAIS LEUR APPRENDRE A SE REBELLER CONTRE LEUR CHEF MOI!!!!!!*


----------



## Elendil (14 Juin 2002)

aie c amothep !
vite fermez l'iris general Hamon !


----------



## Blytz (14 Juin 2002)

Fais gaffe ou je te tire ma merde verte dessus avec ma baguette magique


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Fais gaffe ou je te tire ma merde verte dessus avec ma baguette magique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ne dit pas de gros mot


----------



## Blytz (14 Juin 2002)

Roohhhh c est passe dans le dico.. bon alors je te tire un champs d energie vert etc


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Roohhhh c est passe dans le dico.. bon alors je te tire un champs d energie vert etc   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ta mal chercher "merde" est dans le robert


----------



## Blytz (14 Juin 2002)

Je cois meme dans le petit Robert illustre


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Je cois meme dans le petit Robert illustre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il y a des photos ?


----------



## Elendil (14 Juin 2002)

Oui tt une gallerie de celle de la mouche a celle de l'elephant...


----------



## Blytz (15 Juin 2002)

Vaut mieux pas en diffuser sur le forum


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
*Vaut mieux pas en diffuser sur le forum   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pourkoi pas


----------



## Blytz (15 Juin 2002)

chiche..


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2002)

que de la guelle Elendil


----------



## Blytz (15 Juin 2002)

Je suis pas Elendil je te signal.. mais voila pour comencer


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2002)

beurk ! vite un modérateur !


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2002)

beurk ! vite un modérateur !


----------



## Blytz (15 Juin 2002)

T as vu.. j en suis capables  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus le modero c est mon frere.. c est ton double post qu il va moderer


----------



## Elendil (16 Juin 2002)

ah bein y a pas que moi qui fais des doubles !


----------



## Blytz (16 Juin 2002)

T es absolument pas le seul.. d ailleurs en ce moment y a bcp de double posts qui sont fait..


----------



## Elendil (16 Juin 2002)

des explications ?


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*des explications ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui un patern buffer non décompiler !


----------



## Elendil (16 Juin 2002)

kesako ?


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*kesako ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

demande a alem


----------



## Elendil (16 Juin 2002)

alem kesako ?


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*alem kesako ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(air méfiant)


----------



## Elendil (16 Juin 2002)

prudence est mere de surete


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*prudence est mere de surete*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fait gaffe sinon alem va te decompiler ton partern buffer a coup de mémoire cache (pointure 44)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[15 juin 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Juin 2002)

bon je vais me faire un UT .. a toute les filles ..

@+

Guillaume


P-S. : ben quoi c'est pas un post pour rien dire ?


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*
P-S. : ben quoi c'est pas un post pour rien dire ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non c'est un post sur le patern buffer d'alem


----------



## Elendil (16 Juin 2002)

Pfff de tte facon j'en ai pas peur du pattern blufler d'alem je fait mn 45 moi !


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*Pfff de tte facon j'en ai pas peur du pattern blufler d'alem je fait mn 45 moi !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais ta pas tous vu


----------



## Elendil (16 Juin 2002)

J'attends de voir le pattern bluffer d'alem de pied ferme !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Juin 2002)

Ouaip, bah t'as le temps de le voir le pathern buffer .. parce qu'il doit encore être entrain de cuvé l'alèm....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et puis si t'étais sur IRC, tu serais ce que c'est que le pattern buffer


----------



## Elendil (16 Juin 2002)

Quelle debauche aujourd'hui la jeunesse...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*Quelle debauche aujourd'hui la jeunesse...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alem : la jeunesse, c'est vite dit quand même ....


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Alem : la jeunesse, c'est vite dit quand même ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Poukoi il est vieu ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Poukoi il est vieu ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

NOp, pas vieux, mais bon, il est plus très jeune quand même le alèm


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

NOp, pas vieux, mais bon, il est plus très jeune quand même le alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu insinut quoi ?


----------



## Elendil (17 Juin 2002)

Bein s'il est plus tt jeune cela veut dire que par opposition a jeune il y a vieux conclusion logique de mathematicien : alem est vieux et il faut nous resoudre a cette sinistre realite


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*Bein s'il est plus tt jeune cela veut dire que par opposition a jeune il y a vieux conclusion logique de mathematicien : alem est vieux et il faut nous resoudre a cette sinistre realite   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Buvons ensemble pour oublier


----------



## Elendil (17 Juin 2002)

Vodka Boritz !


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*Vodka Boritz !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[ACCENT RUSSE] Attention kamarad Elendilcovitch ne jeter votre verre sur la tête du karamarad alemovitch comme la derniere fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/ACCENT RUSSE]


----------



## Elendil (18 Juin 2002)

Da Da Kamarad macinciditch ! Mais de toutes fasssons le Kamarad alemovitch est trop joyeux pour faire attentionner a nous DA ! HA HA HA (rire glouton du russe au bord du coma idilique)


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

me revoilou j'ai pas arrêté de décompiler le pattern buffer ce week-end!! (m'a fallu deux bouteilles de rhum et quelques champagnes!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus les bières   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais rien à faire il se recompile toujours tout seul

va aller réveiller le camarade baaxouvitschniskarovitch pour qu'il me règle un pattern buffer moins compilé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : Toine est condamné à 2000 ans de goulag pour avoir dit que je suis vieux!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*PS : Toine est condamné à 2000 ans de goulag pour avoir dit que je suis vieux!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah non, j'ai jamais dit ca moi, faut pas exagérer non plus ! 

TU n'es plus tout jeune, c'est tout


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

Puis de toute facon, ca se réglera autour d'un bon rhum bissap cette histoire


----------



## Elendil (18 Juin 2002)

Attention nous avons les moyens de faire parler le Kamarad baaxouvitschniskarovitch ! et puis Goulag sinon !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*Attention nous avons les moyens de faire parler le Kamarad baaxouvitschniskarovitch ! et puis Goulag sinon !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah non, pas de goulag pour baaxouvitschniskarovitch .... il y serait trop bien ....


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*PS : Toine est condamné à 2000 ans de goulag pour avoir dit que je suis vieux!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il rejoindra l'ex kamarad macgregorovitch !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Il rejoindra l'ex kamarad macgregorovitch !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais bien sur mackie ...


----------



## Elendil (18 Juin 2002)

alors la je suis plus dsl... 
Overflow process: destruction engage.


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Mais bien sur mackie ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est cela kamarad toinosky


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

C'est cela kamarad toinosky   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais oui, tu sais que ca va te vas pas trop de parler comme ca ?
Enfin, moi je dis ca, mais bon, je dis rien non plus ....


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

C'est cela kamarad toinosky   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le kamarad toinosky a un cousin français qui s'appele Cheville Tordue


----------



## frj (18 Juin 2002)

pour paraphraser Alem:

un petit modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un nain posteur.


----------



## frj (18 Juin 2002)

pour paraphraser Alem:

un petit modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un nain posteur.


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par frj:
*pour paraphraser Alem:

un petit modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un nain posteur. 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vala.


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

le kamarad toinosky a un cousin français qui s'appele Cheville Tordue    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

même mes jeux de mot ne sont pas aussi tordue


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par frj:
*pour paraphraser Alem:

un petit modérateur n'est rien d'autre qu'un nain posteur.




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comem c'est beau de voir frj poster parmi les notres   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca vise qui le petit modérateur ?


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

même mes jeux de mot ne sont pas aussi tordue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

par contre, certaines parties de ton corps


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Comem c'est beau de voir frj poster parmi les notres    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca vise qui le petit modérateur ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je sais pas toine mais je serai toi je me méffirai


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Comem c'est beau de voir frj poster parmi les notres    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca vise qui le petit modérateur ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah moi ou alors euh non jeanba3000 n'est pas modérateur!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

même mes jeux de mot ne sont pas aussi tordue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, mais bon, ceux de alèm reste quand mêe un cran au dessus !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bah moi ou alors euh non jeanba3000 n'est pas modérateur!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, bah alors, ca te vise toi ....


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Comem c'est beau de voir frj poster parmi les notres    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

attends Snak est capable de lui annoncer qu'il ne peut plus poster!


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

non, mais bon, ceux de alèm reste quand mêe un cran au dessus !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non c'est du même niveau de potache


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

non c'est du même niveau de potache   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ok moi je suis PO et toi t'es


----------



## Elendil (18 Juin 2002)

Pfff on est meme plus chez nous si les gens du bac macG commence a poster ici ! 
N'importnawak !


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
* 
N'importnawak !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on dit nain porte koi ?


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

on dit nain porte koi ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh non, on dit "que porte le nain?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vala.


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh non, on dit "que porte le nain?"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vala.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est bien beau tout ça mais au final il a quoi dans les bras ?


----------



## Elendil (18 Juin 2002)

sans doute le n'importenawak


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*sans doute le n'importenawak*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est donc lui qui ma volé un anorak


----------



## Elendil (18 Juin 2002)

c trop con !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Overflow Carambar Joke !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

attends Snak est capable de lui annoncer qu'il ne peut plus poster!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah attend, qu'est ce que tu crois, c'est super puissant Snak


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*Pfff on est meme plus chez nous si les gens du bac macG commence a poster ici ! 
N'importnawak !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouah l'autre, c'est quoi ca ?
de la discrimination anti bar ?


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

de la discrimination anti bar ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je crois oui


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

je crois oui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah dans ce cas, c'est pas bien Elendil, tu auras le droit à une fessé déculoté devant tout le monde à l'apple expo..
C'est tout ce que tu mérites ! ...


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
C'est tout ce que tu mérites ! ...  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je m'en charge avec alem


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

je m'en charge avec alem   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah non, pas question, c'est alem avec gribouille, ou moi avec ... je sais pas qui ..

mais surtout pas toi !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

Ne t'en fais pas je ne lui ferrai que "des choses" normal


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Ne t'en fais pas je ne lui ferrai que "des choses" normal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, c'est tout, c'est comme ca, et tu ne proteste pas non plus !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

Je proteste énergiquement


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Je proteste énergiquement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah proteste tant que tu veux, cela ne changera rien !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Bah proteste tant que tu veux, cela ne changera rien !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je l'attraperai avant vous tous


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

je l'attraperai avant vous tous    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

NOn, mê^me pas possible tu le connais pas... tu ne sais pas qui il est, ni comment il est, ni ou il se cache....


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

NOn, mê^me pas possible tu le connais pas... tu ne sais pas qui il est, ni comment il est, ni ou il se cache....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça peu ce savoir


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

ça peu ce savoir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nop, pas avec Elendil, il est trop discret pour ca !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Nop, pas avec Elendil, il est trop discret pour ca !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je sait des "choses"


----------



## Elendil (19 Juin 2002)

Ceinture bleu de judo on va voir apres qui fait le mariole..


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*Ceinture bleu de judo on va voir apres qui fait le mariole..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[ACCENT ALLEMAND]Nous avons les moyens de vous faire parler[/ACCENT ALLEMAND]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*Ceinture bleu de judo on va voir apres qui fait le mariole..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eu tu crois qu'on va avoir peur avec ca ?

Ma quadruple ceinture noir de judo et mon super huat grade de karaté / taikwendo te ridiculise au plus au point


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

Du calme ou je ressort les armes !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Du calme ou je ressort les armes !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais va jouer dans ton coin toi, tu vois pas que c'est une discustion entre professionel là !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Mais va jouer dans ton coin toi, tu vois pas que c'est une discustion entre professionel là !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu va voir un coup de canon laser de l'arcadia et ça va chier pour toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ps : arcadia est le non original de l'atlantis)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Tu va voir un coup de canon laser de l'arcadia et ça va chier pour toi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ps : arcadia est le non original de l'atlantis)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pfff, genre tu me fais peur avec tes trucs !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Pfff, genre tu me fais peur avec tes trucs !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai une force de frappe trés puissante


----------



## Elendil (19 Juin 2002)

bah tjsrs une petite bombe au naquada


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

je prefere quand même l'astéroide au naquada


----------



## Elendil (19 Juin 2002)

Enfin ma preferenece va qd meme a un bon vaisseau Ash-guard ca c efficace.


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

venez, moi je vous prend au lancer de poules!


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*On peut les faire cuire apres ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si tu fais une _poule au pot_, je suis partant, j'amène le vin même!


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

si tu fais une poule au pot, je suis partant, j'amène le vin même!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour ça il faut un coq


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

pour ça il faut un coq   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh j'aime pas trop le coq au vin on pourrait toujours se faire des escalopes à la crème alors!


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
pourrait toujours se faire des escalopes à la crème alors!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai pas de dinde sous la main


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

Par contre en face que chez moi il y a de la morue dans le garage (authentique morue salé) et a droite un elevage de thon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (power by RATP burp !)


----------



## Elendil (20 Juin 2002)

On peut les faire cuire apres ?


----------



## Elendil (20 Juin 2002)

alors la carrement rien a foutre...


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*alors la carrement rien a foutre...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'aimes pas la Morue? tiens, prends ça et ose répêter après!!


----------



## Elendil (20 Juin 2002)

Je le clame haut et fort ! j'en ai rien a foutre !


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

moi aussi j'aime le morue


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*moi aussi j'aime le morue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Dans mes Bras mon Fils!_


----------



## vicento (20 Juin 2002)

ahhhh

Une bonne brandade de morue ...


----------



## Elendil (21 Juin 2002)

Vive la viande !


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*Vive la viande !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Domage qu'il pleuve chez j'avais quelques cote de porc a faire a barbac (ainsi que de l'agneau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Juin 2002)

Moi suis d'accord avec Elendil, c'est pas bon la Morue ....


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Moi suis d'accord avec Elendil, c'est pas bon la Morue ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(je dit que jamais ça juste pour faire plaisir a alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon il n'y a rien qu'un gigot d'agneau _Power By ma mémé®©_


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

et moi je vous emmerde!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et moi je vous emmerde!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et moi aussi je m'emmerde à un point que tu peux pas savoir !


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et moi je vous emmerde!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ne dit pas de gros ou ChanServ risque de te kické  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mince on est pas sur le chat


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2002)

On m'appeeeeelle?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Black Beru, votre non-modérateur immodéré disponible à toute heure du jour et de la soirée.... 
3615 OHOUIMODEREMOI, 2.15  la minute_


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*

3615 OHOUIMODEREMOI, 2.15  la minute









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il y a le minitel en suisse ?


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Et moi aussi je m'emmerde à un point que tu peux pas savoir !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça tombe bien, moi aussi je t'emmerde mais celui que j'emmerde le plus, c'est iMolk


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ça tombe bien, moi aussi je t'emmerde mais celui que j'emmerde le plus, c'est iMolk    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

kick le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (au faite du peu revenir tu n'est plus bannis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ça tombe bien, moi aussi je t'emmerde mais celui que j'emmerde le plus, c'est iMolk     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Putain alèm, stop !

Oublie ca .....

et viens boire un verre et puis tout ira mieux !

[20 juin 2002 : message édité par [MGZ]Toine]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

kick le   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (au faite du peu revenir tu n'est plus bannis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mackie ! 

ca suffit de jouer avec le chat comme ca ... ! 

et si tu avais regardé, alèm je l'ai débanni deux minutes après qu'il se soit banni


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Mackie ! 

ca suffit de jouer avec le chat comme ca ... ! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas moi  qui joue avec le chat


----------



## Elendil (21 Juin 2002)

c completement incomprehensible vos discussions...


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*c completement incomprehensible vos discussions...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas grave c'est fait pour !


----------



## Elendil (21 Juin 2002)

c ki bien sur fait avancer le scmilblik...


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*c ki bien sur fait avancer le scmilblik...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non il recule au contraire


----------



## Elendil (23 Juin 2002)

schmilblik - kilblimhcs ?


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*kilblimhcs ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Kesako ?


----------



## Elendil (24 Juin 2002)

c le scmilblick qui recule


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Elendil:
*c le scmilblick qui recule   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non on l'enterre


----------



## Elendil (25 Juin 2002)

schmilblik for ever !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

Est ce que la marmotte a un rapport avec le schmilblick ?


----------



## thant (22 Juillet 2002)

F   L   L   L   O   O   O   O   D   D


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2002)

ouai


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2002)

mais


----------



## vicento (22 Juillet 2002)

vicentoAnonyme a dit:
			
		

> * mais ce qui est bien ici c'est qu'on râle pas après les Keynotes*



 ouai mais bon avec Jaguar les jeux (qui tournent) vont super vite ! ...


----------



## vicento (22 Juillet 2002)

ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm.
 allez on reprend le droit chemin qui mêne au  Floodirvana du posteur.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Juillet 2002)

J'ai


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Juillet 2002)

retrouvé


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Juillet 2002)

mon


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Juillet 2002)

PSEUDO /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Juillet 2002)

yaoupiiiiiiii! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thant (24 Juillet 2002)

c'est


----------



## thant (24 Juillet 2002)

quoi


----------



## thant (24 Juillet 2002)

ce


----------



## thant (24 Juillet 2002)

thread


----------



## thant (24 Juillet 2002)

de


----------



## thant (24 Juillet 2002)




----------



## thant (24 Juillet 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vicento:</font><hr />* ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm.
 allez on reprend le droit chemin qui mêne au  Floodirvana du posteur.  *<hr /></blockquote>

flooder ne veut pas dire mettre un mot par post on en a exclu de macgé pour moins que ça et le modérateur pourrait faire usage de sa hache sur tes derniers posts thant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

flooder ne veut pas dire mettre un mot par post&amp;#8230; on en a exclu de macgé pour moins que ça et le modérateur pourrait faire usage de sa hache sur tes derniers posts thant&amp;#8230; /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

En tant que mort-vivant ( He oui, si tu ne me crois pas... beh clique ici ) il faudra bien plus qu'une hache pour m'intimider ...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 


Je pense que ce serait plutot au créateur de ce thread a être puni ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

flooder ne veut pas dire mettre un mot par post on en a exclu de macgé pour moins que ça et le modérateur pourrait faire usage de sa hache sur tes derniers posts thant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

tellement exclu qu'ils sont bannit ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2002)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> * Je pense que ce serait plutot au créateur de ce thread a être puni ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif     *



déja évite de poster en anonyme, ça fait mauvais genre!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif et en plus moi on peut effacer mes posts maintenant je m'en foussssssss  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2002)

et puis comme SLuG ou BLyTZ je n'ai plus à prouver que je suis un floodeur pur jus!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Juillet 2002)

Chat c'est bien vrai /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Mishael (27 Juillet 2002)

Bon


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2002)

Mishael a dit:
			
		

> * Bon  *



appétit ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

appétit ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

biere ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

biere ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

il aurait dit bonne alors, non? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2002)

on s'en fou ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif on flood /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * on s'en fou ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif on flood /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



et pourquoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2002)

C'est le titre du sujet non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * C'est le titre du sujet non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



et pourquoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et pourquoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

ben parce que /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

ben parce que /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>

et pourquoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2002)

Cherche pas a conprendre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Cherche pas a conprendre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



et pourquoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2002)

C'est pas bientôt finit ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Août 2002)

naaaaaannn /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et pourquoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Parc'que, et parc'que!!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [~DikSa~:</font><hr />]* 

Parc'que, et parc'que!!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

et pourquoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Août 2002)

Parce que la marmotte a pris le contrôle de votre esprit ! Vous etes tous en son pouvoir !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif hehehehe /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Parce que la marmotte a pris le contrôle de votre esprit ! Vous etes tous en son pouvoir !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif hehehehe /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>

et pourquoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et pourquoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas bientot finit toutes ses question ?


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

C'est pas bientot finit toutes ses question ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

et pourquoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

et pourquoi ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

ouh laaaaaa, va pas bien le monsieur, ça doit être la sortie de Shaolin Soccer, le film préféré de JPP (un picard!) qui doit le perturber!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2002)

Bon petit passage dans ce forum mais franchement allez voir shaolin soccer, c un pur chef d'oeuvre. Un pur délire. J'avais adoré le divx en vo non st, c pour vous dire comment c'est bien. Franchement ce serait sacrilège que de ne pas allez le voir. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## vicento (21 Août 2002)

Allez flooooooooooooooooooooodon'z-en coeur.  

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
flooooooooooooooooooooodon'z-en coeur.   <hr /></blockquote> 
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
flooooooooooooooooooooodon'z-en coeur.   <hr /></blockquote> 
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
flooooooooooooooooooooodon'z-en coeur.   <hr /></blockquote> 

 Dans la paix, la joie et la bonne humeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2002)

ALLEZ TOUS VOIS SHAOLIN SOCCER.
Quitte à flooder autant faire de la pub. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## vicento (21 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vicento:</font><hr />*  Allez flooooooooooooooooooooodon'z-en coeur.  

flooooooooooooooooooooodon'z-en coeur.  
flooooooooooooooooooooodon'z-en coeur.  
flooooooooooooooooooooodon'z-en coeur.   <hr /></blockquote> 

 Dans la paix, la joie et la bonne humeur  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je suis même plutôt pour en fait !


----------



## vicento (21 Août 2002)

Si je n'avais qu'un mot à dire ; je dirais :
 flooooooooooooooooooooodon'z-en coeur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2002)

Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
Shaolin Soccer.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Blytz (11 Septembre 2002)

Bon.. ilme reste environ 1000 posts pour revenir amon ancien niveau.. alors allons y /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (12 Octobre 2002)

Vivement l'arrivée du nouveau G4 hein ? 

@+

Guillaume


----------



## grumff (13 Octobre 2002)

Les brutes, c'est infames tout c'qu'ils ont pu spammer sans moi sur ce forum...


----------



## Elendil (13 Octobre 2002)

grumff a dit:
			
		

> * Les brutes, c'est infames tout c'qu'ils ont pu spammer sans moi sur ce forum...  *


Sans nous !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (14 Octobre 2002)

Vous z'aviez jamais vu ce post ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif loool /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Vous z'aviez jamais vu ce post ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif loool *<hr /></blockquote>

ils seraient pas un peu nioubies les floodeurs dans le coin ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2002)

remonter de sujet ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * remonter de sujet ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



oui, ça refoule sévère c'est sacrément fermenté !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Elendil (14 Octobre 2002)

Bien sur que je m'en souviens de ce post alem l'a cree avant le plantage des serveurs et pour remplacer un post du meme genre que le mien.
Voila pour la petite histoire de ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

oui, ça refoule sévère c'est sacrément fermenté !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

ouvrez les fenetres /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

ouvrez les fenetres /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

remets tes chaussures !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Elendil (16 Octobre 2002)

baisse les bras


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2002)

Elendil a dit:
			
		

> * baisse les bras  *



tu ne crois pas si bien dire !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## grumff (17 Octobre 2002)

meuh


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2002)

bouh ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## grumff (17 Octobre 2002)

Nan mais c vrai quoi, ca s'fait pas de spammer sans moi, l'autre y m'énerve la avec ses presques 10 000 posts... L'a de la chance que j'ai pas le temps de spammer aussi ce forum sinon il tiendrait pas un an /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Elendil (17 Octobre 2002)

il a surtout bcp de temps a perdre...


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2002)

non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif alem travaille /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## grumff (17 Octobre 2002)

Bah faut pas exagérer non plus, le spam c'est pas une perte de tps c'est une activté normal /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif, d'ailleurs, après vérification, en comptant les 3 ou 4 forums où je passe le plus souvent j'suis dans les 8000 (un peu plus même) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Lui il en a un plus gros donc il a pas besoin d'en spammer plusieurs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Mais n'empêche que ca fait envie son nbre de posts comme ça... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Octobre 2002)

Surtout que si tu y rajoutes le nombre de post qu'il a sur l'arbre a palabres ... w00t tu commences a vraiment avoir un nombre de posts impressionnants /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (9000 + 2000 + les autres forums ou il doit passer ...)

@+

Guillaume


----------



## grumff (18 Octobre 2002)

arf !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Octobre 2002)

Je dirais meme plus .. double arf ;D

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Elendil (19 Octobre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * non /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif alem travaille /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *


travail a poster oui /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## grumff (20 Octobre 2002)

Et il joue même pas ? Faudrait peut-être passer aux choses sérieuses !


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Surtout que si tu y rajoutes le nombre de post qu'il a sur l'arbre a palabres ... w00t tu commences a vraiment avoir un nombre de posts impressionnants /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (9000 + 2000 + les autres forums ou il doit passer ...)

@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>
T'oublie aussi tous ses pseudos...
Tu peux encore en rajouter 2000 de plus rien que sur macgé !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2002)

grumff a dit:
			
		

> * Et il joue même pas ? *



Si si !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## grumff (20 Octobre 2002)

Bon, j'ai trouvé pire que moi alors /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif Bien pire même on dirait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif
:desespoir:


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Elendil:</font><hr />* 
travail a poster oui /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

va pas le répêter mais je travaille pour les "agitateurs d'idées" !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
T'oublie aussi tous ses pseudos...
Tu peux encore en rajouter 2000 de plus rien que sur macgé !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

mais chut !! ils vont les connaitres après !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Si si !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

impératrice ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


ah oui, je joue à _Buggy Boy_ et _Defender of the crown_ sur mon Atari STF  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2002)

grumff a dit:
			
		

> * arf !  *



ourf ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> mais chut !! ils vont les connaitres après !!



Ils sont bien trop malin pour ça !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Octobre 2002)

burp ! (desolé, c'est essayage de cocktail aujourd'hui /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)
donnez vos recettes en passant /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ourf ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
grounpf !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## grumff (21 Octobre 2002)

Bon bah.......;meuh......
MeuuuUuuuUUuuUHHhhHHHhhhh !


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2002)

Bouh /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
sur mon Atari STF  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

moi j'ai un Mega ST et et STE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

moi j'ai un Mega ST et et STE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

même pas mal !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (1 Novembre 2002)

ben moi j'ai une marmotte STLEXZ ! 

@+

Guillaume


----------



## grumff (5 Novembre 2002)

:meuh:


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

même pas mal !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

j'ai aussi un PC /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* ben moi j'ai une marmotte STLEXZ ! *<hr /></blockquote>

avec ou sans papier d'alu ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Graphistecomfr (6 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

moi j'ai un Mega ST et et STE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Meuah j'ai une Amiga.


----------



## grumff (7 Novembre 2002)

Et moi un Oric !


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2002)

grumff a dit:
			
		

> * Et moi un Oric !  *



tu veux rester pôli Joseph ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2003)

ah!!! c'est ici


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * ah!!! c'est ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui !


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> 

même pas mal !  &lt;img src="/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif" alt="" /&gt;  &lt;hr /&gt;&lt;/blockquote&gt;

j'ai aussi un PC &lt;img src="/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif" alt="" /&gt;  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu me le donnes ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Février 2003)

il est tout cassé ton post alem ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * il est tout cassé ton post alem ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

pas grave. tu sais, les posts c'est comme les filles, j'aime bien voir les cicatrices !


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

pas grave. tu sais, les posts c'est comme les filles, j'aime bien voir les cicatrices ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_post dédicacé à Cham62 !_


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

pas grave. tu sais, les posts c'est comme les filles, j'aime bien voir les cicatrices ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mega lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2003)

eh voila

on dit des choses sérieuses, intimes et ils se marrent tous comme des baleines !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

post dédicacé à Cham62 !



* 

[/QUOTE]
Trop fort ! J'ai le post collector 11053 dédicacé par le seigneur des forums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je vais l'encadrer avant qu'il disparaisse dans l'abîme de MacNN


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * eh voila

on dit des choses sérieuses, intimes et ils se marrent tous comme des baleines !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

quand on connait toute l'histoire on peut rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais je pari qu'il y a pas grand monde qui va comprendre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais bon .. moi je la connais .. alors ... LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * 
Trop fort ! J'ai le post collector 11053 dédicacé par le seigneur des forums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je vais l'encadrer avant qu'il disparaisse dans l'abîme de MacNN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

euh... maintenant ce sera dans l'abime d'infopop !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * 
Trop fort ! J'ai le post collector 11053 dédicacé par le seigneur des forums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je vais l'encadrer avant qu'il disparaisse dans l'abîme de MacNN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


... euh ... non .. rien .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ah oui .. on est plus sur les serv macnn )


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

quand on connait toute l'histoire on peut rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais je pari qu'il y a pas grand monde qui va comprendre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais bon .. moi je la connais .. alors ... LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

attends, ya encore des trucs en plus !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

attends, ya encore des trucs en plus !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


vaazzyyyyy raconte !


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 


vaazzyyyyy raconte ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]

checke ton mail !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Février 2003)

vouiitchhh énorme !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## Elendil (11 Février 2003)

ca poste encore ici ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2003)

retour de sujet ?


----------



## Elendil (11 Février 2003)

alors on y retourne nous aussi


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * vouiitchhh énorme !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

eh oué, on en apprend tous les jours !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh mackie, tu me le donnes ton pc ???


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

eh oué, on en apprend tous les jours !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh mackie, tu me le donnes ton pc ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne vend que des macs


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je ne vend que des macs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

qui a parlé de vendre ??


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2003)

il m'en reste plus beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un G4 de reservé, le pismo a confirmé, le monstre qui t'attend, reste donc un ibook et un G4


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2003)

et le pc ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2003)

enfin juste une carcasse sous mon bureau avec ma jambe droite dessus en se moment


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * enfin juste une carcasse sous mon bureau avec ma jambe droite dessus en se moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

justement, c'est exactement ce que je cherche !!


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2003)

même si elle est défonsé a coup de pompe ? que le capot est applatie et qu'il est derriere le barbecue depuis 3 ans ?


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * même si elle est défonsé a coup de pompe ? que le capot est applatie et qu'il est derriere le barbecue depuis 3 ans ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ahlala... et dire que tu fais pareil avec les macs que tu vends !!!


----------



## grumff (12 Février 2003)

Meuh ? Encore là ?


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Meuh ? Encore là ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ah te vla toi !!

on a failli te chercher !!

t'étais où encore ??


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2003)

tien alem est "Vénérable sage"


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

ici aussi vous voulez rattraper le train?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2003)

non ici c'est pour les invités


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

ah, il faut une carte de membre
C'est bien comme club?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2003)

oui ouvert a pour ceux qui n'ont que ça a faire


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

c'est bien cool ca, j'etais en train de me demander ce que j'allais faire ce soir.
Je reviens j'ai vu un post interressant


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * c'est bien cool ca, j'etais en train de me demander ce que j'allais faire ce soir.
Je reviens j'ai vu un post interressant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]


reviens quand tu veux !!

mais approte de la bière !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

ok pour la biere je vais aller chercher ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens en attendant  quelques gamelles (2Mo)


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

euh au faites vous buvez quoi comme biere?
j'ai que de la Guinness, sinon faut aller au pub


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

Tenez pour commencer






a votre santé


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

je vais aller pisser moi


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

Allez on remet ca


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

oh j'ai deja tout bu






va falloir que j'y rtourne


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Allez on remet ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

on parle pas de danette la ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on parle pas de danette la ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais non il faut attendre que la mousse se place dans le verre.
T'en as jamais vu


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2003)

vu oui, bu aussi burp?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

Tu me rassures


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

Buuurp


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

oups, pardon


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

allez un derniere, derniere...
on n'est que mardi, c'est pas vendredi


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

bon de quoi on parle demain?
de whiskey? j'aime pas trop ca mais ca se laisse boire


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

allez bonne nuit rentrez bien


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

je ne fais que repasser, j'ai oublié mes cloppes


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * je ne fais que repasser, j'ai oublié mes cloppes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien mais la prochaine fois évite de marcher dans la boue entre deux, mackie va devoir tout lêcher...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

il faudrait mettre un paillasson a l'entrée


----------



## grumff (12 Février 2003)

Meuh ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

Tiens c'est l'heure du café


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2003)

je ferais bien une sieste maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2003)

Allez une petite pause syndicle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aurais bien comme une ptite envie de gouter moi


----------



## Elendil (13 Février 2003)

Hey ! c pas un forum d'alcoolo ici !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2003)

Bin non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'etait juste la pensée d'hier, aujourd'hui je sais pas encore quelle humeur ca sera.
en tout cas il est 6 heure et j'ai deja faim depuis 2h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement l'apero quand meme


----------



## Elendil (13 Février 2003)

C pas la biere qui nourrit en tt cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remarque ca fait tellement gonfle la vessie que tu dois qd meme avoir l'impression d'avoir ingere qqchose


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Elendil:</font><hr /> * C pas la biere qui nourrit en tt cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remarque ca fait tellement gonfle la vessie que tu dois qd meme avoir l'impression d'avoir ingere qqchose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait que boire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



des bonnes chips au vinaigre avec une bonne pint de Guinness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens je m'arreterais bien voir Ben au pub apres le boulo


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2003)

Ca dort la dedans ou vous regardez le foot


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2003)

ULTRAFLOOD ou ULTRAFLOOP ???
si ca flood pas ca floop


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2003)

Y aurait-il eu decallage horaire et on m'aurait pas prevenu?
Pourtant le Bar du train est fermé...
J'y comprend plus rien


----------



## Elendil (14 Février 2003)

Just Believe


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2003)

'soar...


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2003)

aurevoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (non je deconne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## maousse (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Y aurait-il eu decallage horaire et on m'aurait pas prevenu?
Pourtant le Bar du train est fermé...
J'y comprend plus rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Il faut juste attendre la grâce de l'instant où les floodeurs sont d'accord pour flooder ensemble. Un flooodeur seul est un floodeur perdu !  C'est un peu flou tout ça....


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2003)

tien je viens de passer les 6800 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Il faut juste attendre la grâce de l'instant où les floodeurs sont d'accord pour flooder ensemble. Un flooodeur seul est un floodeur perdu !  C'est un peu flou tout ça....  * 

[/QUOTE]

A flooder tout seul on tourne en rond


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tien je viens de passer les 6800 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Felicitation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il m'en reste plus qu 6100 et des bannanes pour te rejoindre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ici la tu sera surement deja loin


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2003)

Comment ca se fait qu'il y ai pas grand monde?
Il y en a qui sont partis en vacances?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2003)

Tenez une petit photo que je viens de recevoir par mail


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2003)

Tout en finesse encore une fois


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tenez une petit photo que je viens de recevoir par mail




* 

[/QUOTE]

mais que fait le modérateur ?


----------



## Elendil (14 Février 2003)

mmm c limite cette fois-ci 




Slug alerte !
Au fait j'aimerai bien savoir qui peut envoyer ce genre de photo...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Elendil:</font><hr /> * mmm c limite cette fois-ci 




Slug alerte !
Au fait j'aimerai bien savoir qui peut envoyer ce genre de photo...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il faudrait plutot se demander qui peux se faire tatouer ca plutot que qui me l'a envoyée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant je la retire, je me souvient encore plus vraiment de la charte


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2003)

hein ?


----------



## Elendil (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
-----&gt; alem a la masse...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai cru comprendre que c'etait p'tetre pas tres bien comme image sur le forum, pourtant je vois pas pourquoi.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Elendil:</font><hr /> * 
-----&gt; alem a la masse...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo 1200 maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2003)

Bon allez je vais me coucher.
oui oui
apres cette journée de merde je vais aller reposer mes ptits zyeuzyeux

Bonne nuit a tous


----------



## Elendil (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Bravo 1200 maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Meme pas fait gaffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ohhhh et la 1201 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si c pas merveilleux


----------



## casimir (14 Février 2003)

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1202


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Elendil:</font><hr /> * 
-----&gt; alem a la masse...  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai testé hier, ça fait mal de toucher à la masse...

didju !!


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2003)

ta encore cassé la R5 ?


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ta encore cassé la R5 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne conduis ^pas aussi mal que toi... et puis, je ne la casse jamais, elle se casse toute seule... non, c'est le magasin que je casse  !!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2003)

1 Parceque j'en ai marre


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2003)

2 parceque j'en ai TRES MARRE


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2003)

à canards...


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * à canards...






* 

[/QUOTE]

tu l'a manger ?


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu l'a manger ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non, je ne suis pas un barbare...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(comprenne qui pourra)


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2003)

hero a manger coin le canard ?


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * hero a manger coin le canard ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu comprends rien... tu sais, au moins, à quoi ressemble une vache ??

j'étais sur que tu ne comprendrais pas...

c'est un canard de Barbarie ça...

mais bon, comme t'es jamais allé dans une ferme...


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2003)

je sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi le canard il est souvent dans le fond de mon assiete aprés avoir été passer au barbaque, c'est bon les magrets de canard


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2003)

pour le w-e


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * pour le w-e
* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour le plaisiiiiiiirrrrrr !


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2003)

juste pour 667 posts


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pour le plaisiiiiiiirrrrrr ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


vivi... cooooll... bon, retour sous la couette...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2003)

bizarre, ta le lombard sous la couette aussi ?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bizarre, ta le lombard sous la couette aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hum... ya pas que le lombard sous la couette !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il est de ces douces odeurs qui t'embrument longuement de tous les délices qu'elles contiennent...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2003)

RooooooonnnnFloooooooooooood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RooooooonnnnFloooooooooooood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RooooooonnnnFloooooooooooood


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2003)

ce thread est dans le "Top 15 des sujets"


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

étonant non ?


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

plus que 1111 posts et je suis vieux briscard


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2003)

c'est l'histoire de 2, 3 jours


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

oui si j'ai 40 de fievre et que ça a foutre


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2003)

ou si tu t'acharnes un peu plus sur Calimero


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * oui si j'ai 40 de fievre et que ça a foutre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le chomage, ça aide aussi !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

le chomage, ça aide aussi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et la retraite à 35 ans


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et la retraite à 35 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

plus que 6 ans à tenir !!


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

alem est un vieux


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2003)

tiens je vais pas tarder a aller sucrer les fraises non plus


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

avec ou sans chantilly ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2003)

avec du Ketchup


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

beurk


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * beurk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et un de plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vas pas te faire bommmmiiiiirrrrr


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

il en faut plus que ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mini 15 verres de bierres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * alem est un vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

qui aime les "vieilles"...


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il en faut plus que ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mini 15 verres de bierres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

hum...  Vantard !!!!!


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2003)

_nan rien..._


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

qui aime les "vieilles"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on va finir par tout savoir


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il en faut plus que ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mini 15 verres de bierres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Test ultime !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

bon appettit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hum!!! des nouilles et du jambon


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

non la je suis au mars


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

Nutella le matin, Mars le soir


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

en quelque sorte


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

allez plus que 8 posts.
Tu vas tout de meme pas attendre demain


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

justement si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus que 6


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

doucement il est pas minuit


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

la pression monte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





plus que 2 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * la pression monte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus que 2 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oh j'ai mon petit coeur qui bat


----------



## casimir (20 Février 2003)

pas chez moi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr /> * pas chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## casimir (20 Février 2003)

la pression redescend on dirait


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr /> * la pression redescend on dirait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

encore de la biere


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr /> * la pression redescend on dirait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il faudrait pas qu'elle descende de trop sinon qu'est ce qu'on va boire pour le 7000e post? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est qu'il y a du monde a abreuver


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

Cap sur les 8000 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * Cap sur les 8000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






vers l'infini et au-delà


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * Cap sur les 8000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


c'est où ça ?


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

droit devant moi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

Goldorak Go


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

Retro laser en action


----------



## grumff (20 Février 2003)

Ca passe à peine les 7000 ? Ptit joueur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui bon j'suis pas sur l'bon forum pr me venter mais... Vous progressez pas vite !


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

a bon ? j'ai fait 4000 posts en un an


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (21 Février 2003)

mackie ... tu sux ...

arrete de poster des betises un peu


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

c'est le but du sujet ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tien au faite mon pismo est vendu


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est le but du sujet ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tien au faite mon pismo est vendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on s'en bat les ...


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

les roustons ?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

mackie, va te vidanger ailleurs...


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

pas bessoins pour le moment


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * pas bessoins pour le moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

siffler en travaillant....


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

...travailler enn chantant ....


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

boivez en travaillant


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

boivez en sifflotant


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

boivez en floodisant


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

non la je mange


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

boivez en mangeant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ca marche aussi


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aprÃ©s on fait burpâ¢


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

&gt;a bon ? j'ai fait 4000 posts en un an     

Et tu fais l'fier avec ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi, sur mac4ever, 4000 en un an, par contre j'ai fais presque 8000 sur le forum privé m4k, ouvert depuis un an


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Et puis d'abord..


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Je suis meilleur...


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Et vous n'êtes que des petits joueurs ! na !


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

même pas de preuve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tien j'ai fait plus de 70 posts aujour'hui en tenant le rythme je peu faire 1000 posts toutes les 2 semaines, et couillonés le remi qui a repris ces études comme moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a non ça c'est la pub coeur de lion


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Et puis sinon, de toutes façons, moi j'ai une morale...


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

je poste jamais deux messages à la suite..


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Je suis meilleur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais bien sur...

L'essentiel c'est de participer


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Et puis sinon, de toutes façons, moi j'ai une morale...  * 

[/QUOTE]

moi ça depend de l'histoire


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

a non 76 posts au final pour cette journé du 20/02/2003


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et couillonés le remi qui a repris ces études comme moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a non ça c'est la pub coeur de lion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le rémi a des trucs à faire...


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Sauf avec vous, je fais une exeption, pr la preuve inscrit toi, tu veux ke j'te les fasse compter ds la bd ? Pour mac4ever tu peux aller voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





&gt;en tenant le rythme je peu faire 1000 posts toutes les 2 semaines,

Tiens, si y'a un BackCat qui passe par là, tu peux confirmer au monsieur que la dernière fois ça m'a pas pris deux semaines mais trois jours pr les 1000 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PETIT JOUEUR ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et sans en mettre deux à la suite en plus ! Le forum est programmé pour interdire ça !


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * a non 76 posts au final pour cette journé du 20/02/2003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

super naze, mon record est de 187...


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Mais bien sur...

L'essentiel c'est de participer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

reviendras t-il en 2 em semaines ?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

super naze, mon record est de 187...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et encore j'allais pas fort


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

super naze, mon record est de 187...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai un metier moi


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai un metier moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah oui, toi aussi ?

arnaqueur je parie !!


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

Les etudes c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dommage que j'etais nul pour ca


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Tiens, y'a mon script de comptage de la dernière periode vraiment active par là :
http://www.joutes-nautiques.com/mak/spam.php


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> *

Tiens, si y'a un BackCat qui passe par là, tu peux confirmer au monsieur que la dernière fois ça m'a pas pris deux semaines mais trois jours pr les 1000 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PETIT JOUEUR ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et sans en mettre deux à la suite en plus ! Le forum est programmé pour interdire ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on veut des preuves pas des trops de propos d'ivrogne, a mince c'est la le bar ici


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Les etudes c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dommage que j'etais nul pour ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas grave, c'est comme ça qu'on en profite le plus longtemps, j'en sais quelque chose !!


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Tiens, y'a mon script de comptage de la dernière periode vraiment active par là :
http://www.joutes-nautiques.com/mak/spam.php



* 

[/QUOTE]

des stats truqués je t'en sort sans probleme


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ah oui, toi aussi ?

arnaqueur je parie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non je vends mac tout neuf


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on veut des preuves pas des trops de propos d'ivrogne, a mince c'est la le bar ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

grumff est un mec bien, ça se voit rien qu'à son avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il me fait même penser à un pote d'enfanec alors laisse tomber la mackouniette...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

reviendras t-il en 2 em semaines ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

depuis le temps qu'il est la


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

c'est pas tout mais je m'approche de plus en plus du status de vieux briscard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alem ça coute combien un status persos a 10 000 posts ?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

non je vends mac tout neuf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tout neuf acheté il y a 15 ans et remonté avec des pièces toutes neuves... le cube tu vas me le vendre neuf aussi ?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est pas tout mais je m'approche de plus en plus du status de vieux briscard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alem ça coute combien un status persos a 10 000 posts ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ya pas de statut perso à 10 000 posts... c'est à 100 000 et encore si tu es gentille et que tu fais ta bonne fille.


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

zavez de la chance que je spam pas macgé !


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tout neuf acheté il y a 15 ans et remonté avec des pièces toutes neuves... le cube tu vas me le vendre neuf aussi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

quand le gars me l'aura vendu


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * zavez de la chance que je spam pas macgé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi non plus.


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

grumff est un mec bien, ça se voit rien qu'à son avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 il me fait même penser à un pote d'enfanec * 

[/QUOTE]

qui ça ?


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

moi non plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non toi du dort chez macgé


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

quand le gars me l'aura vendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il n'est donc déja plus neuf (va revoir ton dictionnaire...)


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas grave, c'est comme ça qu'on en profite le plus longtemps, j'en sais quelque chose !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'irais bien faire un stage moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca serait l'occasion de monter a Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la capitale, sa Tour Eiffel, ses AES...


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tout neuf acheté il y a 15 ans et remonté avec des pièces toutes neuves... le cube tu vas me le vendre neuf aussi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non c'est qu'un assemblage de pieces neuve


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ya pas de statut perso à 10 000 posts... c'est à 100 000 et encore si tu es gentille et que tu fais ta bonne fille.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si il y a rien dans la FAQ


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Mon reccord est donc dans les 419, j'ferai mieux la prochaine fois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca c'est du spam, du vrai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut dire que je pratique sur un forum un peu plus optimisé, ici ça lag grave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et je pratiquais avec opera, ça va plus vite les onglets !


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

non toi du dort chez macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ça que je me disais que j'avais déja vu ce chien blanc quelque part... Veejee, viens reprendre Yoda, il me pique ma place sur le canapé !!


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

il n'est donc déja plus neuf (va revoir ton dictionnaire...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

aprés mon intervention si


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

non c'est qu'un assemblage de pieces neuve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

donc ce n'est pas neuf, c'est assemblé, t'as un problème avec le français je crois...


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

j'irais bien faire un stage moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca serait l'occasion de monter a Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la capitale, sa Tour Eiffel, ses AES...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

nous t'attendons (quoique moi faut que je descende pour aller à paris !! )


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Bon v eessayer de foutre en 10 réponses par page, l'est pas fréquentable là ce forum de daube, et choper un vrai navigateur, ça va chier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stats truquées ?? inscrit toit sur le site et vient les compter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (au passage trouve toit un jeu et case toi 5H par jour de jeu pr complèter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

donc ce n'est pas neuf, c'est assemblé, t'as un problème avec le français je crois...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même les vis sont neuve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y comprit mes beau tourne vis (torx de 10 powah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Mon reccord est donc dans les 419, j'ferai mieux la prochaine fois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca c'est du spam, du vrai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bah faut dire, qu'ici on n'est pas vraiment pour le flood ou le spamming, l'idée (mais tu le sais) c'est quand même d'écrire des trucs "intéressants" de temps à autre et de flooder dans ce sujet avant d'aller coucher.


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Bon v eessayer de foutre en 10 réponses par page, l'est pas fréquentable là ce forum de daube, et choper un vrai navigateur, ça va chier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

moi j'ai 10 pages de posts par écran


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

nous t'attendons (quoique moi faut que je descende pour aller à paris !! )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu viendras en bateau cette hivers ?


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> *Stats truquées ?? inscrit toit sur le site et vient les compter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (au passage trouve toit un jeu et case toi 5H par jour de jeu pr complèter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

je suis inscrit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'ai deja assez de forum comme ça a aller flooder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut que je bosse aussi


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même les vis sont neuve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y comprit mes beau tourne vis (torx de 10 powah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

rien à foutre, un assemblage de pièces neuves sur une voiture ne fait pas une voiture neuve. apprends le français le nerd !!


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

rien à foutre, un assemblage de pièces neuves sur une voiture ne fait pas une voiture neuve. apprends le français le nerd !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si mais c'est fait en usine


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> *l'est pas fréquentable là ce forum de daube, et choper un vrai navigateur, ça va chier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben qu'est-ce que tu fais la


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

bah faut dire, qu'ici on n'est pas vraiment pour le flood ou le spamming, l'idée (mais tu le sais) c'est quand même d'écrire des trucs "intéressants" de temps à autre et de flooder dans ce sujet avant d'aller coucher.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]Ouais, il parrait, j'm'y applique aussi... J'ai été obligé de mettre un indicateur de sujet sérieux sur le forum m4k... Globalement ça dérive mais ça arrive à rester presque tjrs interressant pr le reste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis l'anti double postage à la suite, c'est bon ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (connard de grouik qui suce la connec)


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

trop tard tu est pris dedans


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> *  (connard de grouik qui suce la connec)  * 

[/QUOTE]

oué, je pense presque la même chose que lui alors qu'il ne me suce rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oups... je blaguais...


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Tiens, page 79, c'est vrai qu'à 10  par pages, ça en fait...


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

En somme c'est un peu comme icq hein ? C'est sympatique comme endroit...


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

moi je suis à la page 32, règle tes préférences on en reparle !!


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * En somme c'est un peu comme icq hein ? C'est sympatique comme endroit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'es exactement comme ICQ, tu as même SMG qui vient de te les briser...


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

bah non, j'ai allégé l'affichage pr surmonter le lag ambiant... Entre le porc qui roule la connec dans la boue et l'habituel de ce site...


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * En somme ... * 

[/QUOTE]

on est pas vraiement la


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

bientot la 33


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Ailleurs ?


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * bah non, j'ai allégé l'affichage pr surmonter le lag ambiant... Entre le porc qui roule la connec dans la boue et l'habituel de ce site... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je peu l'embeter sur AIM ? ou alors il est train de charger un film de Q ?


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bientot la 33 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

export ?


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Chez moi aim s'en est déco... mais essaye tjrs


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

c'es exactement comme ICQ, tu as même SMG qui vient de te les briser...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais ici on peu le bannir


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Ailleurs ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

surement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en tout cas moi je suis bloqué 15 ans en  arriere


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

J'aime po ces grosse citation, c'est laid, quel gachi de place !


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

_message de grumff "(connard de grouik qui suce la connec) "_


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Bientôt page 81... Heureusement que j'ai limité l'affichage, à 100 par page c'était long...


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

message de Grouik :" ...., il a des messages de g@y"


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Ah, en italique c'est déjà plus classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gros reproche aux forums ubb : y'a que du vide partout !


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

_ message de Grouik :"MacG = site de ">g@y"_mailto:g@y


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

on flood sur mac4ever ?


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Tiens, c'est comique les g@y qui se transforment en mail !


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

UBB  powah


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Sur mac4ever ? Hum la dernière fois qu'on a vraiment abusé ils l'ont mal pris.. mais sinon y'avait un sujet avec une très bonne ambiance qu'est le deuxième dans les sujets lse plus débatuts (rubrique statistiques) que je ramènerais bien à la première place... L'était sympa ce sujet...


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

UBB Berk  Suis allergique à ce truc


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Tiens, la 82 approche...


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

tiens, amusant ça, j'ai du débit...


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Zetes plus là ? :'(


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

J'oserais qd même pas aller à la 82 tt seul...


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Ah bah tiens, j'y suis !


----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Bon bah, si on m'abandonne tt seul v devoir dormir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pourtant il est tôt...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)




----------



## grumff (21 Février 2003)

Bonsoir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui bon, cette fois j'vais m'coucher... On m'a refusé le craft... ;(


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

ca va etre plus calme


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * ca va etre plus calme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens qu'est-ce que je te disais


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

ca se confirme


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

Allez je vais laisser la place a Seti


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

quoi que je vais peut-etre attendre encore 10 min voir si quelqu'un se reveil


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

youhou ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

meme pas le temps de regarder 2 ou 3 truc qu'il est deja 2h00


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

allez cette fois-ci : 
Bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)




----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Zetes plus là ? :'(  * 

[/QUOTE]

si je me reveille


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

mackie ? TG !!!


----------



## Mackie-Chan (21 Février 2003)

Yeaah kill the macinside, FUCK THE macinside


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2003)

t'as du avoir une sacré soirée toi hier soir pour t'en donner à coeur joie comme ça !!


----------



## grumff (22 Février 2003)

b'jour


----------



## grumff (22 Février 2003)

me demande si j'devrais pas trouver encore plus vieux comme photo pr mon  icone tiens...


----------



## grumff (22 Février 2003)

C'est bon d'être en vacances qd même !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (22 Février 2003)

Glandeur


----------



## grumff (22 Février 2003)

Jaloux ?


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Glandeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et fiere de l'être


----------



## Mackie-Chan (22 Février 2003)

alcoolique


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mackie-Chan:</font><hr /> * alcoolique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 banniard


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 banniard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

plus maintenant...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Février 2003)

Bouhhhhh


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> * Bouhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

euh...


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

il fait peu on dirait


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il fait peu on dirait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

non...


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

je devrait aller me coucher il me semble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon la porte le coute a quel hauteur ?


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je devrait aller me coucher il me semble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui.


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

oui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mince je suis deja sur mon lit avec mon ti


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mince je suis deja sur mon lit avec mon ti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

avec ton ti...


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

oui sinon je peu aussi prendres l'ibook ou le pismos mais je suis a cour de carte airport


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * oui sinon je peu aussi prendres l'ibook ou le pismos mais je suis a cour de carte airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

frimeuse... tout ce que je vois, c'est qu'il n'y a qu'avec tes macs que tu couches !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek* !!!!!!!!!!!
*Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerd* !!!!!!!!!!!

blaireau quoi !!


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *
Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek !!!!!!!!!!!
Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerd !!!!!!!!!!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Otaku s'il te plait


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

Otaku s'il te plait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu ne me plais pas !!


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

même si je met une jupe ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

c'est pas du rugby ca


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

on n'avait remaquer


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on n'avait remaquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

et t'aime ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

oui


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

et bien mon cochon


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

J'aime ca


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

c'est quand le prochain france/irlande en rugby ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

et aussi ca


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

peur de le mettre ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est quand le prochain france/irlande en rugby ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

IRLANDE / FRANCE Samedi 8 mars 2003 - Dublin


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

Les Irlandais peuvent toujours faire le grand schlem cette année


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Février 2003)

Bah ça fait plaisir de voir de la vie dans ces forums... continuez comme ça les nenfants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on vous aime


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

merci beru, je m'y efforce


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

euh on continue sur le rugby un petit peu ou on change de sujet?


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

bon que veut achetter un ibook pas cher sous garantie ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

OUI


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bon que veut achetter un ibook pas cher sous garantie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'entends-tu par "pas cher"


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

1100 euros


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

HT ou TTC ?
et d'abord c'est quoi comme iBook?


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * HT ou TTC ?
et d'abord c'est quoi comme iBook?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

attention, ce mackie est un escroc...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

attention, ce mackie est un escroc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci du conseil


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

c'est dommage un iBook c'est ce dont je reve pour l'instant


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

je vais continuer a en rever pour de vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * c'est dommage un iBook c'est ce dont je reve pour l'instant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

jamais rêvé d'un ibook, mes rêves sont loin de ça !!


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * HT ou TTC ?
et d'abord c'est quoi comme iBook?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un 12" 600 avec radeon 16 mo lecteur cd, disque dur 20 Go, 384 mo de ram, modem, ethernet, les coques sont neuves (!), la machine est vendu avec 2 adaptateurs secteur et elle est sous garantie applecare jusqu'au 15 septembre 2005 !!


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

attention, ce mackie est un escroc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu disait pas ça quand tu m'a pris les lecteurs dvd, dont j'attend toujours les sous


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

jamais rêvé d'un ibook, mes rêves sont loin de ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je reve en fonction de mes moyens


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

un 12" 600 avec radeon 16 mo lecteur cd, disque dur 20 Go, 384 mo de ram, modem, ethernet, les coques sont neuves (!), la machine est vendu avec 2 adaptateurs secteur et elle est sous garantie applecare jusqu'au 15 septembre 2005 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci pour les details, mais je cherche plutot avec un graveur


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu disait pas ça quand tu m'a pris les lecteurs dvd, dont j'attend toujours les sous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

on voit ça samedi !!


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

je reve en fonction de mes moyens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

change d'imaginaire alors !!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

j'ai deja zappé la Pram


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

merde je suis perdu, j'ai du deconnécté trop de fils


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (25 Février 2003)

C'est moi ou on se croirait dans le bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pis viendez chatter avec nous sur #clan-m4k at irc.gamesnet.net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous pourrez pis etre venir jouer apres avec nous sur le serveur privé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

je viendrais bien jouer, j'ai que Quake demo et je meurt en 3 min


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

on voit ça samedi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

cool je vais avoir assez de sous pour reparer ma voiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alem je suis obliger de mettre un autocollant fnac aprés desssus ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

pas qu'un, il faudra faire toute une bande autour de la caisse


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

un p'tit discret je veut bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis ça pas envie de me faire lyncher


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

Tout depend de ton epave et de ton assurance


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

réparation de la Mackie Mobil Powerby iBook, Pismos and dvd


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

Je suppose qu'on la vera pas en photo comme on ne te verra pas en jupe


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

Quelquechose comme ca?


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

un pote avait une 126 bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un vrai kart avec un chassit de plus elle avait 500 Watts de sono !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tout depend de ce que tu y ecoutes


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

en faite ça impressione quand tu passe ACDC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon sont Klason electrique de camion c'était pas mal aussi


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

cool je vais avoir assez de sous pour reparer ma voiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alem je suis obliger de mettre un autocollant fnac aprés desssus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

attends, faut encore que msieur pinot des charentes me paye !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon pas de problèmes, n'oublie pas que tu me dois une adresse pour le lecteur qu'il me reste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour l'autocollant, je t'obligerais presque à mettre un du club de foot de Péronne  !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou alors celui des étangs de la Somme  !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

bon, et la tienne ?


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

un chiffre 140 maxi avec slug a bord


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * un chiffre 140 maxi avec slug a bord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouch... faut demander à toine à combien montait la touinego de feu mon ex... (185 sans toine)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ouch... faut demander à toine à combien montait la touinego de feu mon ex... (185 sans toine)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

185 ?

Avec moi, c'était que 172 ... j'suis désolé si je fais du poids .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais on a quand même battu la course contre la LADA


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

en marche arriere ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * en marche arriere ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

la Lada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca marche que comme ca


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

le mieu c'est le niva (avec un boite 5)


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

5 marches arrieres


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr> 

185 ?

Avec moi, c'était que 172 ... j'suis désolé si je fais du poids .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais on a quand même battu la course contre la LADA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

ce fut dur !!


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

en descente ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

en chute libre


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

c'est les cheveux de toine qui frotte avec l'air alors ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

ca va moins bien marcher maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

ca flood pas des masses ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais voir ce que je trouve pour relancer le sujet


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

je suis reste scotché sur une photo qui fait peur


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je suis reste scotché sur une photo qui fait peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

vas-y, montre


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

non, ça fait trop peur, même gribouille en revient pas !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

ah !!! tu parles du loups...

tu es l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'homme quia vu le loup


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

j'ai pas tout suivie la


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

oublies


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

c'est quoi ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

c'est pour te souvenir d'OS9


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

y-aura-t-il des iBook ou Ti ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec un ptit Jaguar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[dream] dream [/dream]


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * c'est pour te souvenir d'OS9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'était quoi OS 9 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

oublies (bis)


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'était quoi OS 9 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un truc bien...


----------



## ficelle (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

un truc bien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

meme les raclures n'y pensent plus


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

Refurb iBook 12"/800MHz/128MB/30GB/Combo -25%

pourquoi lui il est pas a -45%


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

je ne connais que OS X


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

moi je l'aime bien mon ptit 9
mais j'aimerais quand meme passer en X


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

ta quoi comme becane ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

Un iMac 350 (6Go de DD et 192 de Ram)
je me renseigne pour changer le DD et trouver 512 de Ram pour remplacer la 64... afin de pouvoir rouler en Jaguar plus tranquillement
ou changer de matos, un ti iBook pourquoi pas...

Il faut que j'en discute avec mon banquier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et que je me decide


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)




----------



## alèm (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Un iMac 350 (6Go de DD et 192 de Ram)
je me renseigne pour changer le DD et trouver 512 de Ram pour remplacer la 64... afin de pouvoir rouler en Jaguar plus tranquillement
ou changer de matos, un ti iBook pourquoi pas...

Il faut que j'en discute avec mon banquier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et que je me decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si tu veux, je peux te vendre un lecteur dvd d'iMac...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

si tu veux, je peux te vendre un lecteur dvd d'iMac...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai ma PS2 qui se charge des dvd merci


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai ma PS2 qui se charge des dvd merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ps 2, le retour ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

ben ca lit bien les dvd, c'est deja ca


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2003)

mais pour 75 euros t'on mac lit aussi les dvd


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

mais je veux pas de lecteur de dvd sur mon iMac.


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2003)

pas grave il est deja vendu


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Miam Yum


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * pas grave il est deja vendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

faudrait que tu me files l'adresse... sinon je te le revends à toi 75 euros...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

Miam Yum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

www.dreaming.gr+dreaming+mac]elle a des soeurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

faudrait que tu me files l'adresse... sinon je te le revends à toi 75 euros...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL

il faudrait se mettre d'accord les gars


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2003)

et puis quoi encore


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *


























































































* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai passé une bonne nuit moi


----------



## cham (27 Février 2003)

Pfff... 352 nouveaux messages. Vais pas tout lire moi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * Pfff... 352 nouveaux messages. Vais pas tout lire moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as tord, il y a plein de choses interressantes


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et puis quoi encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

on verra samedi...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2003)

La retranscription du Burger Quizz MacG est dispo ici


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bonne nuit




* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens j'irais bien me recoucher maintenant


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

c'est pas encore l'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2003)

si si, j'y vais bonne nuit


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

même pas le courage de resté


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2003)

ca fait du bien de se reposer un peu


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

[mode marmotte activé]


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * [mode marmotte activé]  * 

[/QUOTE]






bonne sieste


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

[/mode marmotte activé]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * [/mode marmotte activé]  
* 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours en hibernation ?


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2003)

non de retour


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

Tiens bonpat n'a toujours pas vu ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * non de retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2003)

lui il ne finit pas de revenir


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

Ou ????


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

dans ton...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

euh ???
dans ton quoi d'abord?

dans ton goldotron


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

ceci n'est pas politique


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

ou là


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

la il faut etre plus sportif 
le rugby c'est la semaine prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

le je vois pas comment on peut faire ???


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

un peu plus intellectuel


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

Le Patch d'Apollo 14,
je le connaissait pas celui-ci


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

on aura tout vu dans l'espace


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

je vois que la nuit a fait des ravages chez certains.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ensuite ce fut une nuit comment on dit déjà quand le même truc revient.....un leitmotiv......une soirée à thème !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Promis demain soir, on fait une soirée.......allez-y proposez vos thèmes !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

Maintenant j'ai malalateteuhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais aller me recoucher


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

Attends Global je vais mettre un peu de musique : No no, no no no no, no no there's no limit. TANT TAN TAN TAN TAN TAN TAN TAN TANTAN


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Attends Global je vais mettre un peu de musique : No no, no no no no, no no there's no limit. TANT TAN TAN TAN TAN TAN TAN TAN TANTAN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

22Mo de bonheur


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

22Mo de bonheur * 

[/QUOTE]

Vous avez-vu???

pas de reactions


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mars 2003)

je l'avais déjà vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre si tu avais quelques Mo de 2Unlimited je me pisserais dessus de bonheur !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * dans ton...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]






Y a même un cybercafé dans Montcuq !!! Dingue çà !!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 







Y a même un cybercafé dans Montcuq !!! Dingue çà !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas une webcam qu'il y a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est une  coloscopie


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas une webcam qu'il y a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est une  coloscopie









* 

[/QUOTE]

fait gaffe, avec ce genre de truc alem risque de t'en vouloir


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2003)

je l'ai pas mis directement


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

falait osez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le premier qui me sort une replique a la Audiard je le banni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (2 Mars 2003)

dites ... vous etes sense flooder sur le jeu normalmeent .. ou raconter des trucs de clans ... la coloscopie n'a pas grand chose a faire ici ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2003)

Alors il dort pas Macinside?
il dormira mieux quand il aura vu  ca


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * dites ... vous etes sense flooder sur le jeu normalmeent .. ou raconter des trucs de clans ... la coloscopie n'a pas grand chose a faire ici ...

@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

je sais pas cette image me fait penser a un reste de vicking aprés le passage de hero


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * dites ... vous etes sense flooder sur le jeu normalmeent .. ou raconter des trucs de clans ... la coloscopie n'a pas grand chose a faire ici ...

@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai pas pu m'enpecher


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je sais pas cette image me fait penser a un reste de vicking aprés le passage de hero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ahh!! l'imagination  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi ca me fait plutot penser a mon pauvre bonhomme qui vient de se faire tuer, que dis-je massacrer a Quake


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

22Mo de bonheur * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, a part Finn personne n'est allé regardé ce "vidéo clip" des Muppets Show???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si vous en connaissez d'autres, les url sont les bienvenues


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

faudrait que je pense a le charger


----------



## grumff (3 Mars 2003)

Ah, c'était bien les vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dommage que ça soit toujours trop court !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * faudrait que je pense a le charger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pense, pense, pense...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Ah, c'était bien les vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dommage que ça soit toujours trop court !  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est toujours trop court pour tout le monde


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

pense, pense, pense...




* 

[/QUOTE]

soit pas vulgaire


----------



## Blob (4 Mars 2003)

mtg!


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

personne ne conprend


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * personne ne conprend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

tu est trop jeune pour savoir


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu est trop jeune pour savoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Hein? keskidi?


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

tes trops newbie pour conprendre


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tes trops newbie pour conprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 






bonjour l'ambiance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si c'est ca je rentre a ma maison


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

n'oublie pas fermer la porte en sortant


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)




----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

fait gaffe tu va finir comme SMG


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * fait gaffe tu va finir comme SMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et si j'ai envie


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

22Mo de bonheur * 

[/QUOTE]






 ça dl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




## 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ##


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * mtg!  * 

[/QUOTE]

m= initiale d'un gros flooder
t= ma ta sa
g= quoi ma ***** ? Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma ***** ?

C'est bon ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 






 ça dl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah voilà ! Faut pas raller GlobalCut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors heureuse ?

Mhanamhana......


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

Je suis content




content







content










content


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

m= initiale d'un gros flooder
t= ma ta sa
g= quoi ma ***** ? Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma ***** ?

C'est bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah ok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si par exemple je te dis
ftg !
c'est pas tres sympat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre si je te dis
fily... 
c'est mieux


----------



## grumff (4 Mars 2003)

C'est de l'argo macgénien ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
par contre si je te dis
fily... 
c'est mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca dépend


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ca dépend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

çà ......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

çà ......









* 

[/QUOTE]


ça... ne marche pô !


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

C'est la faute du pere noel


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 


ça... ne marche pô !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Ca... devrait marcher


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Je suis content




content







content










content




















* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis Hyper content


----------



## grumff (5 Mars 2003)

Meuh (again)


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Meuh (again)  * 

[/QUOTE]






Meuh à toi aussi (bis)


----------



## grumff (5 Mars 2003)

Meuh ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

encore


----------



## grumff (6 Mars 2003)

Elle esst plus jolie celle là hein ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

plus jolie que quoi?


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * plus jolie que quoi?  * 

[/QUOTE]

tes yeux ?


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tes trops newbie pour conprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah parce que tu n'es pas un nioubie toi aussi ??


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ah parce que tu n'es pas un nioubie toi aussi ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pourtant on croirait...


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

pourtant on croirait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non, c'est vrai t'es un geeeeeeeeeeeeeeek, le genre de petit bonhomme à lunettes qui rêvent de se taper un ordi en forme de fille...


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ah non, c'est vrai t'es un geeeeeeeeeeeeeeek, le genre de petit bonhomme à lunettes qui rêvent de se taper un ordi en forme de fille...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























* 

[/QUOTE]

d'ailleurs, tu devrais penser à aller chez un vrai coiffeur pas un toiletteur pour chiens !!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tes yeux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## grumff (6 Mars 2003)

MeuuuuUUUuuuUUuUUUUuuuUh, une fois d'plus...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * MeuuuuUUUuuuUUuUUUUuuuUh, une fois d'plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais bien sur
et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier alu


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

mais c'est elle lavé les pattes avant ?


----------



## grumff (7 Mars 2003)

http://www.video-vache.com/marmotte.htm


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

Ben non, elle a couru dans les près juste avant, c'est pour ca que des fois y'a des trucs bizards dedans


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mars 2003)

Ah la vache !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

Mouhhhh Meuhhhhh


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

alem G4 Cube en vue


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * alem G4 Cube en vue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Refurb Alem is open


----------



## grumff (8 Mars 2003)

Echange emac contre bipro 1,42Ghz.

Comment ça y'a pas d'interressés ?


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

désoler pas d'emac chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (pas fou non je me deja asser chi.. avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

hé, Macinside, t'oublies de flooder ici


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

ca commence comme ca


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

pas besoins de me le rappeler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le fait trés bien tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * ca commence comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]  puis ca fini comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * pas besoins de me le rappeler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je le fait trés bien tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

24 heure sans nouvelles , je commencais a avoir peur


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

c'est pas de ma faute mon modem cable terayon arrete pas de suxxé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va-t-il passer la nuit ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

Viiiittttte de l'hoxygene

C'est grave Docteur ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *   puis ca fini comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce que ja disais


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce que ja disais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas chez moi pour le moment


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

ah! tu me rassures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu vois plus 190, euh 189, non 188, zut 187... finalement tu vas peut-etre y arriver au 8000 avant dimanche soir


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

il va faloir que je me motive et battre mon record


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

je te sent sur la bonne voie, continue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



allez a 30 posts par heure tu y arriveras avant demain soir.
et vas-y a fond sur le café


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

demain soir on sera lundi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avant ce soir tu veux dire donc


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

Bien vue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est donc ca, quand j'appuies sur les chffres en haut a droite, il y a d'autres chiffres


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

Alors tu as passé une bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



allez a fond dans la ligne droite


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

la tension monte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon j'ai encore 163 posts a faire


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

ca va pas etre facile, en plus il fait beau, tant mieux dans un sens, il y en avait marre des week-end pluvieux


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

tant mieux je vais aller dans le jardin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec le Ti et l'airport ça rulez


----------



## grumff (9 Mars 2003)

Tiens, moi c'est sur le forum m4k qu'il me manque 17 posts pour arriver à 8000


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

Tiens nous au courant, on fetera ca


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

prétentieu !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

ca me parait difficile pour ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tant mieux je vais aller dans le jardin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec le Ti et l'airport ça rulez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais gaffe au coup de soleil, les premiers rayons sont dangeureux


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

t'en fait pas


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2003)

Toujours sur pour ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'y crois plus


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2003)

ça irais plus vite si il y avait de bon sujet auquel réponde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon on n'est pas a 24 heures pret


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2003)

Non, c'est week-end on va pas forcer.

J'en reprendrais bien un 2eme

L'eau est bien fraiche?

Non, sans glacon, merci


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2003)

quoi  de l'eau ? ti é pas fou  toi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2003)

allez demain c'est lundi, ca va etre trankkkil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez encore un petit

jusqu'au trait... oups merci

non, toujours pas de glacon.

Merci pour l'eau il faudrait pas noyer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2003)

Non, désolé je tourne au jus d'orange ce matin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2003)

180 posts de retard sur toi GlobalCut alors qu'avant j'avais une belle avance.....tout a fondu comme glaccon au soleil.

Allez encore 179


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Non, désolé je tourne au jus d'orange ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca a souvent la meme couleur que du jus d'orange


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 180 posts de retard sur toi GlobalCut alors qu'avant j'avais une belle avance.....tout a fondu comme glaccon au soleil.

Allez encore 179 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Penses plutot a tes etudes


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2003)

Allez persiste Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu vas bientot rejoindre Macinside, il a du mal a atteindre les 8000 depuis deux jours


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2003)

1200 Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus qu'un peu moins de 6800 et tu rejoint Macinside


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2003)

objectif du jour pour moi : 183 posts


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2003)

C'est fou ce qu'il  a comme soleil aujourd'hui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2003)

Dis donc tu flooderais pas un peu toi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Dis donc tu flooderais pas un peu toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Surement pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas que çà à faire non plus !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Surement pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas que çà à faire non plus !  * 

[/QUOTE]

mais non, mais non


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

1° Tu es au volant d'une  voiture et tu roules à vitesse constante.

2° A ta droite, un  ravin à perte de vue.

3° A ta gauche, un camion de pompiers qui  roule à la même vitesse et dans la même direction que toi. (il  est en train d'essayer de te doubler).

4° Devant toi, un cochon  qui est plus gros que ta voiture.

5° Derrière toi, un hélicoptère qui te suit en rase motte.

6° Le cochon et l'hélicoptère vont à la même vitesse que toi.

7° Comment fais-tu  pour t'arrêter ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2003)

euh......j'attrapes le pompom pour un tour gratuit ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Suivante


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

Descends du Manège !

C'est plus de ton âge !



Allez 1 miam quand même


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * objectif du jour pour moi : 183 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi beaucoup moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je compte même plus a force


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

Objectif de la semaine prochaine : perdre au Burger Quizz


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

on va perdu, on va perdu


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

c'est pas simple ça


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est pas simple ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il faut que ca traverse l'esprit, puis l'ecrire sans reflechir


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)




----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * euh......j'attrapes le pompom pour un tour gratuit ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Hééé !! Doucement quand même !!


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

c'est 'tanplan le pompom ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Hééé !! Doucement quand même !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL

ce sont les risques du metier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as qu'a en parler a Yip apres son experience d'hier au soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2003)

Tu parles de çà ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2003)

200 messages d'avance ! pfffffffiou du diou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivvvvvvvveeeeeeee !!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tu parles de çà ? 











* 

[/QUOTE]

OUI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et aussi de ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu te rends compte il y a meme trouvé un 10'


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

et meme ca  





maintenant il se fait appeler MacInYip


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2003)

Comprend pas pour la planche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il s'est pris une planche dsc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Non pas possible ! J'ai du raté un épisode

Allez bonne journée à tous, je retourne tafer un peu cette après midi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

Euhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OUI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













t'aurais du rester a l'after  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une petite retranscription?


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est 'tanplan le pompom ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Cherches pas, c'est une Burger's joke.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

*retranscription possible seulement avec l'accord de Yip


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2003)

Oui j'aurais du rester mais j'avais un CD "Fleury Michon  10 jeux de bureaux pour MAc et PC" à essayer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2003)

Même ici on parle du burger....Va p'tetre falloir que je fasse un forum exprès parce que cà doit peut être commencer à casser les tubes séminifères de quelques uns.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon en attendant l'ultraflood n'est que 4 eme....

A suivre....


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Oui j'aurais du rester mais j'avais un CD "Fleury Michon  10 jeux de bureaux pour MAc et PC" à essayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

une reussite totale ce petit jeu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'es tu bien amusé avec les Teletubies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

t'inquietes on parle de jeux ici


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Oui j'aurais du rester mais j'avais un CD "Fleury Michon  10 jeux de bureaux pour MAc et PC" à essayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens un  site avec plein de petits jeux  dans le meme genre


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Cherches pas, c'est une Burger's joke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

va faloir que je revise alors


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

va faloir que je revise alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ca s'apprend pas en revisant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au prochain BurgerQuizz tu n'as qu'a venir et rester a l'after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu comprendras vite


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

ca flood peux par ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







y'a qu'une quarantaine de pages alors que le Burger a dépassé les 50.


DEBOUT L'ADANS


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

zzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZ (!!!) #°/o""!!


----------



## Blytz (12 Mars 2003)

Effectivement ca passe plus bcp


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * zzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZ (!!!) #°/o""!!  * 

[/QUOTE]
------------------------


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

y'a encore foot ce soir ?


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2003)

aucune idée


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

je suis decus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on est mardi et tu es toujours pas a 8000


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

je vais encore etre obligé de me coucher a des heures pas possibles pour suivre ca demain


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

midi et Macinside avance peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A table


----------



## grumff (12 Mars 2003)

Suis à 8020 (http://www.clan-m4k.com/forum.php) (+ 4000 et quelques ici : http://www.mac4ever.com/forum/)

Il parrait qu'on doit fête ça ?


----------



## grumff (12 Mars 2003)

Qui parle de passer les 500 (ou 1000) ici ?


----------



## grumff (12 Mars 2003)

remarque, c'est vrai que c'est tentant...


----------



## grumff (12 Mars 2003)

Oui bon, parler tout seul ça s'fait pas, j'me l'suis presque jamais permis, j'vais pas commencer...


----------



## grumff (12 Mars 2003)

Non vraiment, c'est pas mon genre...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Suis à 8020 (http://www.clan-m4k.com/forum.php) (+ 4000 et quelques ici : http://www.mac4ever.com/forum/)

Il parrait qu'on doit fête ça ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Le Champagne est par ici


----------



## grumff (12 Mars 2003)

Ho, je viens de passer les 400...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

Santé


----------



## grumff (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Le Champagne est par ici



* 

[/QUOTE]
Ah non, celui là j'en bois pas !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Le Champagne est par ici



* 

[/QUOTE]

moi je vais me contenter de Guinness


----------



## grumff (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Santé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, manger


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

Non merci, pas de Champ avec les escargots


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * 
Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, manger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon boire aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

si on commence comme ca a midi, ce soir on va ressembler a ca


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * si on commence comme ca a midi, ce soir on va ressembler a ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Trop tard !!


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Veuillez souffler dans le ballon SvP...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

Bravo Tanplan 4000 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

au moins toi tu avances


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bravo Tanplan 4000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bof


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

Bon ok, Macinside doit etre tres occupé, ca va encore etre dur pour qu'il arrive a 8000 avant minuit


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

pas sur si je me lache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore 50 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

bof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens je t'avais pas vu venir


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * pas sur si je me lache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore 50 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A bien voila, il faut te titiller pour te faire reagir


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

non, tout étais prévu


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

Ca marche pas longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il est passé par ici, 
il repassera par la,
il court il court le Mackie,
le Mackie du boi Mesdammes,
il court il court le Mackie
le Mackie du bois Jolie


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * non, tout étais prévu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais euhhhhh !!!!
arretes de poster dans mon dos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je suis pas Yip


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

je postes ou je veux, quand je veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est pas ou tu veux quand tu veux


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je postes ou je veux, quand je veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est pas ou tu veux quand tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu me rassures


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

Salut Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'es pas encore couché


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

C'est malin ca


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

non


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

ah


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

allez Macinside, encore 15


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

bof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as déjà fait une moyenne, juste pour voir ?
Ça fait 36 mois que t'es inscrit et tu nous ponds environ 8OOO au compteur...
Maintenant, tête de buze, je ne suis inscrit que depuis 10 mois et j'en ai déjà plus de 4000 !!

Il n'y a pas que l'orthographe qui traîne les pieds chez le mackie...


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

c'est bien bo le sprint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais tiendrat tu le marathon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 juste pour info je vais avoir fait 1000 posts en moins d'un mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soit un meilleur moyenne que toi


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est bien bo le sprint  mais tiendrat tu le marathon ?  juste pour info je vais avoir fait 1000 posts en moins d'un mois  soit un meilleur moyenne que toi  * 

[/QUOTE]
t'as mis le temps à comprendre comment ça marchait...!!


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est bien bo le sprint  mais tiendrat tu le marathon ?  juste pour info je vais avoir fait 1000 posts en moins d'un mois  soit un meilleur moyenne que toi   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'est toi qui parle de sprint ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On va bien voir si tu tiens longtemps comme ça !!


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

je peu tenir trés longtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le tout est un question de motivation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'en ai une jusqu'au 10 000 em postes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Power By ZAZA)


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je peu tenir trés longtemp  le tout est un question de motivation  et j'en ai une jusqu'au 10 000 em postes  (Power By ZAZA)   * 

[/QUOTE]

N'oublie pas d'attraper au passage la queue du mickey ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 °o° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour ton tour de manège gratuit !!


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

pas bessoins j'ai un deal avec le patron


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * pas bessoins j'ai un deal avec le patron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]





 Ils ont retiré le SN mais les petits soldats sont toujours là...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 





 Ils ont retiré le SN mais les petits soldats sont toujours là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

In the navy...


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

YMCA ...


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

"Il faut sauver le soldat macinside"


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2003)

"Macinside contre le reste du monde"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mars 2003)

Coucou tout le monde me revoilou dans le coin des flooders !

Quoi de neuf ?


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * "Macinside contre le reste du monde"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

désolé moi je fais pas de flop


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Quoi de neuf ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Rien, la routine koa.
mackie laisse trainer sa langue partout.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mars 2003)

Du moment que ce n'est que la langue......


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Rien, la routine koa.
mackie laisse trainer sa langue partout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

du tout


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
La preuve...


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

ma langue ne traine que dans la bouche


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2003)

de qui


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Coucou tout le monde me revoilou dans le coin des flooders !

Quoi de neuf ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut Finn, ca faisait longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors pas trop dur le boulo? as-tu distribués des miams?


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * de qui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tu ne le sera pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Salut Finn, ca faisait longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors pas trop dur le boulo? as-tu distribués des miams? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui 4 heures de miams ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et pour la peine j'ai bien failli recevoir un miam dans la gueule hier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quand je dis que j'ai de plus en plus de mal a aller au taf.....


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * de qui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
De son lecteur DVD !!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Oui 4 heures de miams ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et pour la peine j'ai bien failli recevoir un miam dans la gueule hier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quand je dis que j'ai de plus en plus de mal a aller au taf..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'etonnes, il y a de quoi ne pas etre motivé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je voulais rajouter quelquechose mais je m'en souvient plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

Alors c'est revenu ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

Quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

Ben non, je l'ai avalé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je croyais meme que c'etait quelquechose de pas trop bete pour une fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis la je penses plus, je fais du boulo de #÷??µ~!

C'est bizzare comme les clients se reveillent tous le vendredi apres-midi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































Tiens, il va falloir que j'aille faire un tour du coté du thread de raleurs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

ce que Global avait en tête


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

étiquette de fromage ou planche de surf ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

les 2


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

1 miam


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * étiquette de fromage ou planche de surf ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai reussi à refiler le fromage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les surfs sont en attente de validation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la je suis des CD...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

J'ai l'impression que je vais me faire une page pour moi tout seul ici aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est fou j'ai plein de trucs à dire !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 1 miam  * 

[/QUOTE]

non pas de miam


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 1 miam  * 

[/QUOTE]

En parlant de miam....., vous tapez miam dans google image et à la 2 eme page voilà ce qu'on obtient !

tiens Mackie, celle là c'est pour toi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

Bon revenons en au sujet initial : le flood.
T'as pris de l'avance Globalcut : 250 de plus que moi dis donc ! Ca commence à se sentir mes journées d'absence et mon "début de travail"...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * J'ai l'impression que je vais me faire une page pour moi tout seul ici aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est fou j'ai plein de trucs à dire !  * 

[/QUOTE]

pas facile de parler tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez au boulo

@+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

Au fait on a le droit de changer le titre du thread ou pas ?

C'est bon j'arrete un peu là


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

En parlant de miam....., vous tapez miam dans google image et à la 2 eme page voilà ce qu'on obtient !

tiens Mackie, celle là c'est pour toi !   * 

[/QUOTE]

miam miam miam

Elle est vraiment comme ca la Grande Miam ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Au fait on a le droit de changer le titre du thread ou pas ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'en a qui vont surement pas etre d'accord


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
C'est bon j'arrete un peu là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Petit joueur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu vois c'est pas facile de parler tout seul


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

miam miam miam

Elle est vraiment comme ca la Grande Miam ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'en dirais pas plus mais elle n'a pas de cornes en tout cas !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
allez au boulo

@+  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, oui, j'y vais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, oui, j'y vais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vaut mieux parce que sinon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tiens, et puis en cherchant "you're fired" dans google j'ai trouvé  çà


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, oui, j'y vais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

faignace


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

faignace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens c'est cadeau


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

faignace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, mais maintenant c'est trop tard! c'est fini


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens c'est cadeau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh joli Robert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je le prefere quand il y en a deux


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

Y'en a toujours un qui tombe


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

Sauf chez le Grand Miam

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

En parlant de miam.....,* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Oh joli Robert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je le prefere quand il y en a deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Et quand ils sont gros ? mouarf mouarf mouarf !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Sauf chez le Grand Miam

* 

[/QUOTE]












Comment çà "sauf chez le grand miam" ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Il y a confusion monsieur


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

j'aime bien le Robert, parce qu'il y a plein de gros mot dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le pire c'est que c'est vrai !)


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 












Comment çà "sauf chez le grand miam" ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Il y a confusion monsieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je parlais de ce Grand Miam la pour le grand Miam du Burger Quizz MacG je sais pas, j'attend toujours les photos


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

Ah ok ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Promis dès que je vais les faire developper tu pourras nous voir en photo pendant notre escapade à Lyon, c'est promis !


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Je parlais de ce Grand Miam la pour le grand Miam du Burger Quizz MacG je sais pas, j'attend toujours les photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


miam miam


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

Bas les pattes vieux briscard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et à part çà tu n'as pas la langue qui traine partout toi ?


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2003)

du tout


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

Le soleil est déjà couché
Encore une belle nuité
Le p'tit Finn en train de flooder
Finn toujours pas couché


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

Et évidemment il n'y a personne pour préparer le petit déjeuner ici et pour vous accueillir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore des gens qui sont sorti en boite de la nuit, ou qui se lèvent à pas d'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

Deja fini les cours ou tu as séché?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

arf ! Cours annulé ce matin .....par mes soins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis j'ai un stage à bosser IMPÉRATIVEMENT ce week end !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * arf ! Cours annulé ce matin .....par mes soins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis j'ai un stage à bosser IMPÉRATIVEMENT ce week end ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
HIhihihihi, tu vas pas pouvoir flooder bcp alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

Nan Monsieur ! Je m'en vais me déconnecter d'ailleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin.....si j'y parviens !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A ce soir peut-être !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

Bonne apres-midi studieuse


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ah ok ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Promis dès que je vais les faire developper tu pourras nous voir en photo pendant notre escapade à Lyon, c'est promis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]






 si ca c'est pas du flood


----------



## grumff (16 Mars 2003)




----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas du flood, c'est un SMGite !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas du flood, c'est un SMGite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

rechute on dirait


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

rechute on dirait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On a que ce qu'on merite


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 


A ce soir peut-être !  * 

[/QUOTE]

ce soir aujourd'hui ou ce soir demain ?


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

c'est une bonne question !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est une bonne question ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as vu ca, cet esprit vif


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

je suis pas 'tanplan


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

je sais


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

j'ai eu peur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Global:</font><hr /> ce soir aujourd'hui ou ce soir demain ? 

[/QUOTE] 

Ce soir cette nuit


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je suis pas 'tanplan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Encore heureux !!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Et pour la peine, je te conchie.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Quelle vulgarité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon alors les flooders ? On est des petits bras ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

m'oais, c'est pas toi qui est réveillé a 8h00 meme le dimanche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

non à 11h30


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * m'oais, c'est pas toi qui est réveillé a 8h00 meme le dimanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y sont chiés dans ta boite de te faire venir même un dimanche tout çà pour des étiquettes de fromage !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

à moins que...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

ULTRAFLOOD!  powered by alèm 








Il est où l'animal ?
Hein ? Il est terminé ce travail alors ?


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * ULTRAFLOOD!  powered by alèm 








Il est où l'animal ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

OQP


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

3 lettres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pfiou ! On avance


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

a qui le dit tu !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * a qui le dit tu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

à toi ? (ca fait 4)


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * à moins que... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

lol
ca ressemble a ca oui


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

OQP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C BO


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

CQFD


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

c'est passionnant comme discussion


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

NDLR


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

Alors quoi de neuf Global aujourd'hui ? Petit dimanche pépère ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

J'ai Bien mangé et j'ai bien bu, 
j'ai la peau du ventre toute tendue


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Alors quoi de neuf Global aujourd'hui ? Petit dimanche pépère ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et toi? euh vous?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

On se motive et on bosse.....un dimanche !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Foi de psychologue social, on ne m'y reprendra pas de sitôt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez j'y retourne, y a encore du boulot avant mardi è


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

une, deux, une, deux

On se motive


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * On se motive et on bosse.....un dimanche !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Foi de psychologue social, on ne m'y reprendra pas de sitôt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez j'y retourne, y a encore du boulot avant mardi è 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est interressant au moins ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

et y'a quoi mardi?
interro surprise


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

un reveil avec une gueule de bois


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * un reveil avec une gueule de bois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un bon  aspirine et ca devrait aller


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

pas ce genre d'aspirine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et y'a quoi mardi?
interro surprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non rendez vous avec le monsieur qui s'occupe du stage (çà devait etre rendu il y a 2 mois). Et on a intérêt à ce que ce soit tout fini avant l'envoi des questionnaires....sinon


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * pas ce genre d'aspirine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais celui-ci il fait des grosses bulles


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

faut s'inquité alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça veut dire qu'il y a des grumots


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

oui mais celui-ci il fait des grosses bulles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou autre chose


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

faut pas avoit peur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 met direct les photos


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

Globalcut .. faut que tu viennes a la maclan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

J'ai pas peur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus ca le fera surement rire quand je lui dirais


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Globalcut .. faut que tu viennes a la maclan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

euh oui, pour faire quoi au juste


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Globalcut .. faut que tu viennes a la maclan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

donc tu viens finallement


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

où, quand?


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

je parle de slug


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je parle de slug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui j'avais compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me renseigne c'est tout


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

Un journée qui s'annonce bien


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

OQP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oualaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya rien d'otra rajoutéééééééééé!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(mici mackinou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

oualaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya rien d'otra rajoutéééééééééé!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(mici mackinou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

hihi


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> *




Meuh ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Les temps ont bien changé


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2003)

Bien ton nouvel avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais pour la saint Patrick tu aurais pu t'habiller comme ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Oh oui oh oui merci je vais le mettre ! Bravo et merci encore
J'avais pas bien cherché....

à propos un nouveau jeu vient de voir le jour au bar.......à suivre


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Oh oui oh oui merci je vais le mettre ! Bravo et merci encore
J'avais pas bien cherché....

à propos un nouveau jeu vient de voir le jour au bar.......à suivre



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui j'ai vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai fait Google ce w-e en long et en large pour la St Patrick, mais j'ai pas le temps de le refaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'a quelques trucs rigolos et plein de kitch


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

bonzoar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Personne a vu GlobalCut dans le coin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Allo ?

Global  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allez faut rentre maintenant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Demain y a boulot !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas tout de boire des chopines de Guiness


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Personne a vu GlobalCut dans le coin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allo ?

Global  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allez faut rentre maintenant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Demain y a boulot !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas tout de boire des chopines de Guiness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Je viens juste de rentrer 

Bonne nuit


----------



## Blob (18 Mars 2003)

Je viens juste de me lever


bonjour


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

devriez aller lui  répondre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce matin 











C'est pas une bip ordinaireeeeeeeuuuuuhhhh.......


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)

Pas facile ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un chouille en retard au taf mais ca va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'etait bien cool la St Patrick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










No limit


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)

J'ai encore 5 gr dans chaque oeil, faut que je mette mes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la journée va etre rude


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)

Je mangerais bien des pattes


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)

Et une tite Guinness pour se remettre dans le bain


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Pour pas te faire trop de mal aux yeux aujourd'hui...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Très bien très bien : travaille bien et bon appétit alors (çà devient de pire en pire mes interventions sur ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pour pas te faire trop de mal aux yeux aujourd'hui...










* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca va bien me reposer


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Très bien très bien : travaille bien et bon appétit alors (çà devient de pire en pire mes interventions sur ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'inquietes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme ca j'arrive à suivre


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)

My Goodness My Guinness


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)




----------



## grumff (18 Mars 2003)




----------



## grumff (18 Mars 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Personne a vu GlobalCut dans le coin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allo ?

Global  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Allez faut rentre maintenant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Demain y a boulot !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas tout de boire des chopines de Guiness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et toi Finn t'en es où de ton boulot ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ok, j'ai eu 1 heure de retard ce matin, mais ca valait le coup


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mars 2003)

Bah on sort tout juste de chez le monsieur du stage et on a pas avancé un chouia depuis 2 mois.
Point mort, c'est un bordel ce truc.
Des problèmes de partout, dans les échantillonages de population, les questionnaires, les machins les trucs.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouf c'est fini temporairement.....mais va falloir s'y remettre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bah on sort tout juste de chez le monsieur du stage et on a pas avancé un chouia depuis 2 mois.
Point mort, c'est un bordel ce truc.
Des problèmes de partout, dans les échantillonages de population, les questionnaires, les machins les trucs.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouf c'est fini temporairement.....mais va falloir s'y remettre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Good luck pour la suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prends toi une petite moussette en attendant, ca te fera du bien


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

Tiens j'irais bien prendre l'apero


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

J'ai un sujet a poster mais j'y arrive po


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

j'trouve pas les mots


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

ca reviendra surement demain


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

Une phrase, un post, j'ai du mal


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

tiens je vais faire mon brouillon

probleme e-mail :qd plusieurs pieces jointes (.jpg) au moins une image flinguée... 
depuis 2 jours
config
OS 9.2.2 Outlook 5.0.4 Wanadoo adsl


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

m'ouais, y-a plus qu'a trouver des mots pour que ce soit un peu plus explicite et comprehensible


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

Bon ca doit donner a peut-pres ca:

J'ai un probleme avec mes e-mails :quand j'envoie un mail avec plusieurs pieces jointes (en .jpg), a la reception, il y a toujours une image defectueuse. 
J'ai remarqué ce probleme depuis lundi 17-03
Si quelqu'un a rencontré le meme probleme ou sit de quoi ca peut venir, il est le bien venu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma config OS 9.2.2 Outlook 5.0.4 Wanadoo adsl


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

m'ouais pas trop mal,
quelques ptites modifs et je le balance


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bon ca doit donner a peut-pres ca:

J'ai un probleme avec mes e-mails :quand j'envoie un mail avec plusieurs pieces jointes (en .jpg), a la reception, il y a toujours une image defectueuse. 
J'ai remarqué ce probleme depuis lundi 17-03
Si quelqu'un a rencontré le meme probleme ou sit de quoi ca peut venir, il est le bien venu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma config OS 9.2.2 Outlook 5.0.4 Wanadoo adsl   * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai la réponse

on s'en fout !!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

oui mais quel forum?
internet je pense, vu que ca ne viens surement pas des logiciels


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai la réponse

on s'en fout !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, c'est bien pour ca que je vais aller poster ca ailleur


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

oui, c'est bien pour ca que je vais aller poster ca ailleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien ça mais en jaune ça serait pas mieux ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

c'est bien ça mais en jaune ça serait pas mieux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

HEIN? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Quoi en jaune ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

Regarde, le jaune c'est illisible et ca fait mal aux petits zyeuzyeux


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

HEIN? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Quoi en jaune ? * 

[/QUOTE]

comme céjouli !!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

comme céjouli !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je trouve po


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

je trouve po 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi si !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

Y'a que ce jaune la qui est joli


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Y'a que ce jaune la qui est joli 




* 

[/QUOTE]

pouahhhh !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

On trouve de tout sur Google quand on tappe pastis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









ps de slug : merci d'eviter ce genre de liens .;.


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

pouahhhh !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

bien dit


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Mars 2003)

le pastis c'est tabou on en viendra tous a bout !


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * On trouve de tout sur Google quand on tappe pastis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ps de slug : merci d'eviter ce genre de liens .;. * 

[/QUOTE]

quel genre de lien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

Ca risque de donner au Bar, avec le nouveau jeu Google de Finn


----------



## grumff (20 Mars 2003)

Meuh


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

enfin une photo de toi adulte ?


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grumff:</font><hr /> * Meuh



* 

[/QUOTE]


rho.... lé joulie !!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mars 2003)

oh, la vache


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





 oh, la vache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le tracteur ne te plait pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mars 2003)

J'adore son regard


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * J'adore son regard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ce flatteur quand même


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ce flatteur quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

son regard mémeuhhhhhh


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

son regard mémeuhhhhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

que je t'aimeuuuuhhhhh  !!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

que je t'aimeuuuuhhhhh  !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Du calme mon glacon, assied toi sur la banquise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



euh! je veux dire du calme mon garcon, assied toi sur la banquette


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

spece de halliday


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mars 2003)

Moi, je prefere Holidays


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2003)

Salut les fillettes. Comment çà va ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> Salut les fillettes. Comment çà va ?   

[/QUOTE]

[voix grave] * ca va et toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* [/voix grave]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2003)

*PomPomPom 
Non-enregistré* 

'Tanplan ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * PomPomPom 
Non-enregistré 

'Tanplan ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

ben, oui ca m'a fait le meme effet...
c'est zarbi, il y a un nom, mais il est pas enregistré...
en le citant ca dit anonyme...
et normalement pour poster ici il faut etre enregistré, il y a que le Bar il me semble ou n'importe qui peut accéder...
J'y comprend plus rien


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

et en plus il dit des trucs


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

Sinon ca va Finn?
Pas trop la tete dans l'elephant


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

tu crois que c'est Tanplan?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il rode d'habitude pas trop par ici


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

bon je voulais declarer mes impots par internet, ca m'a dit que c'etait pas securisé, puis ca m'a planté une fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour 2 lignes a remplir je vais le faire a la main


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

Ce qui fait chier c'est de payer le timbre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je sais le forum des raleurs c'est pas ici


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

1 *666*


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

bientot le week-end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



qu'est-ce qu'on va bien pouvoir faire


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

une petite partie de pétanque ??


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

ah oui, ca c'est une idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et si il fait beau un petit barbecue


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * ah oui, ca c'est une idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et si il fait beau un petit barbecue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

'tiens pas à me cramer la tronche !!


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

'Tanplan ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * tu crois que c'est Tanplan?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il rode d'habitude pas trop par ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel serait l'intérêt de poster en anonyme ici ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

Ben oui quel interet ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



les mysteres du forum


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

'tiens pas à me cramer la tronche !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






Oui, il faudrait pas que ca ressemble a ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mets pas trop d'essence pour le demarer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2003)

J'amène la bouffe


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

Bon appetit


----------



## Blytz (22 Mars 2003)

Ca donne envie effectivement... :/


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

pfff...
il fait gris aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est toujours pareil beau en semaine et paf le week-end un sale temps.

on se le fait quand meme ce barbeuc ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Apparemment c'est bien parti pour !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

je sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




la il fait nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on vera bien demain


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Mais bon je prefere un bon barbecue qu'un barbecue virtuel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maim, Miam, Miam


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Malheureusement pour moi le vrai barbeuc sera pas pour ce w-e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on reste chez nous et on a pas de jardin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (bis)


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

En tout cas ce qui est sur c'est que le 1er mai, qu'il vente, qu'il pleuve, qu'il neige... IL Y A BARBECUE


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Vous etes libre le 1er mai* ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Allez, bon apero a tous et @toute


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

J'aime ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Concurrencons "Concurrencer le train ! Postons !"


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Non finalement j'en ai rien a faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



que ca reste comme c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'idée est superbe et ici je ne vois pas _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

juste un dernier pour les 1700  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_ _ _ _ _ _ je t'_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Tu crois que _ _ _ _ _ _ s'est reconnu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *













Tu crois que _ _ _ _ _ _ s'est reconnu ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Qui ca


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

_ _ _ _  _ _  _ _ _ _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * _ _ _ _  _ _  _ _ _ _  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Mackie est malade ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

J'aime bien mon nouvel avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

perdu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Et puis ce qui est cool c'est quand je vois plusieurs messages de moi-même je ne cesse de me regarder en train de reproduire les mouvements ! C'est trop fort


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * J'aime bien mon nouvel avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Mackie est malade ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'espere pas


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et puis ce qui est cool c'est quand je vois plusieurs messages de moi-même je ne cesse de me regarder en train de reproduire les mouvements ! C'est trop fort    * 

[/QUOTE]

LOL 
Tu aimes te prendre en photo


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

1, 2, 1, 2
en haut, en bas
a gauche, a droite


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 1, 2, 1, 2
en haut, en bas
a gauche, a droite  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un coup en l'air un coup en bas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 1, 2, 1, 2
en haut, en bas
a gauche, a droite  * 

[/QUOTE]

Par devant par derrière


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Par devant par derrière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]






 Tu lis dans mes pensées


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Tiens une petite devinette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_ _ . _ _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

est-ce qu'il y a un A ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * est-ce qu'il y a un A ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non pas de A


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

plus que 5 lettres


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Un C ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

un E ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

non plus...
plus que 4


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2003)

c'est pas bientot finit le pendu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * un E ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui un E


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

le i ?

_bienvenue au clan m4k du pendu !!!_


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * le i ?

bienvenue au clan m4k du pendu !!! * 

[/QUOTE]
Non plus qu'1


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

O


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * O   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non pas de O
desolé ca sera pour une prochaine fois


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Bon alors c'était quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Juste un indice le E est en premier

pour le reste je ne peux le divulger ici


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Pour notre virtual barbecue, Finn a apporté les saucisses, voici le charbon






il nous manque plus que le barbecue


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2003)

Depuis qu'Alèm est parti on arrete de flooder alors ?
Alors faut s'y remettre.


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2003)

j3 5u12 ul/l pl00d3r


----------



## Elendil (25 Mars 2003)

suis pret a prendre le relais


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2003)

j3 5u15 L3 53r14L phL00d4ur


----------



## Elendil (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j3 5u15 L3 53r14L phL00d4ur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Serial floodeur et il en est fiere....
Et ca devrait montrer l'exemple...


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

les moderateurs ne sont pas pour données l'exemple


----------



## Elendil (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * les moderateurs ne sont pas pour données l'exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
explique moi a quoi il serve alors


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

a eviter que des gars fassent pornawouak


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Depuis qu'Alèm est parti on arrete de flooder alors ?
Alors faut s'y remettre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et hop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est que j'ai pas trop eu le temps de puis le debut de la semaine


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * a eviter que des gars fassent pornawouak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je le ferais pas 3 fois


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

Hé Finn tu pourrais te connecter a iChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as qu'a le mettre en ouverture au demarrage


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

Bon un petit apero et operation DD


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

Tiens si je mangeais un peu aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

Finalement je vais reprendre la meme chose avant de manger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faudrait pas que je tremble pour le DD


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

waahhh le flood


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * waahhh le flood  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est mal !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Finalement je vais reprendre la meme chose avant de manger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faudrait pas que je tremble pour le DD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * waahhh le flood  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

c'est mal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oups pardon Mr le Moderateur


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Oups pardon Mr le Moderateur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est que le mac est un systeme si parfait que je n'ai personne a aider


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

Bon j'installe quoi? le X.2.3 ou le X.2.4 ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

... mouais ... mouais ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

c'est ce qu'ils disent tous ...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Depuis qu'Alèm est parti on arrete de flooder alors ?
Alors faut s'y remettre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es deja parti bosser?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bon j'installe quoi? le X.2.3 ou le X.2.4 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

X.2.3 .. le 2.4 il est tout buggé


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * c'est ce qu'ils disent tous ...
* 

[/QUOTE]

bon 2.3 ou 2.4?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

X.2.3 .. le 2.4 il est tout buggé  * 

[/QUOTE]

merci


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vois que ca sert le forum


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Tu vois que ca sert le forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hehe ... voui .. a flooder quand on a besoin de se détendre un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

c'est ce que je pensais en ayant lu de commentaire sur 2.4
mais quelqu'un d'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'a dit 2.4 vas-y

bon j'installerais le 2.3 pour ce soir en attendant mieux


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

ben moi tout c'est mis a merder sur ma machine avec .2.4 ...
alors que c'etait parfait avec 2.3


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

hehe ... voui .. a flooder quand on a besoin de se détendre un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

bon je me prend un kebab au passage et a toute


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * ben moi tout c'est mis a merder sur ma machine avec .2.4 ...
alors que c'etait parfait avec 2.3  * 

[/QUOTE]

je vais opter pour cette solution pour l'instant


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

bon kebab


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

Au fait Bienvenue dans l'equipe KETCHUP


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * bon kebab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je fini mon apero avant


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

et dire qu'on pourrait se dire ca plus simplement sur iChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ca flooderait pô


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

effectivement .. surtout quon est tous les deux sur le toubar....


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

ais c'est plus drole comme ca


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

vive Ketchup !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

et hop de retour


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

tu t'es endormi global ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

ou c'est que je poste trop vite pour toi ?
;D


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et hop de retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouf .. j'ai eut peur


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * tu t'es endormi global ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ben non, je fais pas les kebab moi meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le temps de le prendre et d'aller au taf


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * vive Ketchup !  * 

[/QUOTE]

avec des frites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (une fois)


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * ou c'est que je poste trop vite pour toi ?
;D  * 

[/QUOTE]

va falloir que je mette un DD et que j'upgrade en 2,3 , je serais p'tetre pas dispo tout le temps


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ben non, je fais pas les kebab moi meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le temps de le prendre et d'aller au taf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hehe


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

avec des frites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (une fois)  * 

[/QUOTE]

meme pas drole ..


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

et que je mange,,,


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

va falloir que je mette un DD et que j'upgrade en 2,3 , je serais p'tetre pas dispo tout le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oky


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

putains de ,,, qui font pas de ...
c'est cool Jaguar


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

avec des frites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (une fois)  * 

[/QUOTE]

et de la biere


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et que je mange,,,  * 

[/QUOTE]

y a bon manger


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et de la biere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et y a bon boire


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

et y a bon boire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a meilleur Boire


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

meme pas drole ..  * 

[/QUOTE]

pas ne devait pas l'être pourtant


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

A bientot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




provisoirement je suis plus sur iChat, mais je reste sur MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

J'veux aussi 3 Mac a la maison


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

le dernier G4 a une option dessus


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

ahhh mon ptit Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





de retour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tout frais


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

Merde j'aurais du pendre plus de biere


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

Hips


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

burps


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

On aura tout vu


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

moche .. amis tres sympa question concept ..


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

Il a quand meme du retard leur "cube"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enfin au niveau esthetique, j'ai meme pas regardé ce qu'il avait dans le ventre


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

quoi





 du flood 





 non, je vois pas 









 devrais avoirs honte


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

pfff









 allez bonne nuit





 quoi !!! deja ?









 ben oui


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

Tiens Finn encore un peu de lecture par ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore une fois la nuit a ete trop courte


----------



## Elendil (27 Mars 2003)

On peut savoir qd tu dors ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2003)

c'etait quand meme exceptionnel hier


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * le dernier G4 a une option dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, il est parti ?


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2003)

pour le moment non


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2003)

c'est la crise en ce moment ?


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2003)

_ma petite entreprise, ne connait pas la crise _


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2003)

Heureux pour toi


----------



## Elendil (27 Mars 2003)

ouaip parce que en ce moment...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2003)

ca va passer


----------



## Elendil (28 Mars 2003)

c toi qui le dit ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Elendil:</font><hr /> * c toi qui le dit ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme une fusée dans la lune


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

Hop de retour parmi les flooders


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

bonpat et fils ne sont pas dans le coin au moins ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

C'est lassant de flooder tout seul dans le burger


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

surtout quand bonpat prend le relais....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Bon je suis tout seul ici aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Hop de retour parmi les flooders  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bien revenue


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * bonpat et fils ne sont pas dans le coin au moins ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

on est encore préservé ici


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * C'est lassant de flooder tout seul dans le burger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je vais meme arreter de lire le Burger ca devient chiant à cause de qui tu sais


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * surtout quand bonpat prend le relais.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il s'est trompé de thread


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon je suis tout seul ici aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non je suis là regardes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Où çà ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Mais non je suis là regardes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui tu es là !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Où çà ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non pas là


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ah oui tu es là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tu me sent bien


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

je prendrais bien une cloppe maintenant


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon je suis tout seul ici aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est un monologue, normal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

tu me sent bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Hum hum


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est un monologue, normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien reparti pour


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

Bon alors les flooders on se la coule douce ?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2003)

je tente de poste soyusus Netscape !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je tente de poste soyusus Netscape ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ca marche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca t'as plus


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon alors les flooders on se la coule douce ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pok'ca a faire non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2003)

remarque je devrais


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2003)

Je marque une treve en ce moment au Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca fait du bien de prendre un peu de recule


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ca marche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca t'as plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non, je retourne sous safari


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

non, je retourne sous safari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce qui t'as pris a essaye netscape?
on t'as forcé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Camino il est pas mal aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2003)

Tiens je sais pas si vous connaissez :

C'est une photo aérienne de la région parisienne où on peut zoomer à fond !
http://www.shockymap.com/Appli/Paris/Paris.htm
Et il y a aussi Lyon...
http://www.shockymap.com/Appli/lyon/lyon.htm


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2003)

je fais avec ce que j'ai sous la main


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je fais avec ce que j'ai sous la main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Je marque une trêve en ce moment au Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca fait du bien de prendre un peu de recul (ca rime avec ... ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Au plaisir de te retrouver bientôt alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Celà dit j'avais dit il y a quelques temps (ca doit bien faire 300 posts de là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), aux users de la nuit, que je ferai une pause moi aussi. Il va falloir que je la tienne ma résolution ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'autant que les partiels approchent à grands pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Partiels à partir du 5 mai&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je tente de poste soyusus Netscape ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement çà ne change rien, sauf pour le Bescherelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Sérieux" tu avais dit ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2003)

c'est surtout que ca me fatigue de repondre à certain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai decidé de ne plus repondre aux attaques non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je parle plus aux cons ca les instruit


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2003)

je vais attendre qu'ils se fatiguent


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2003)

Ca me fait chier quand meme, car ce me degoute presque du Burger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut que je fasse le point


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2003)

Tu bosses pas cette semaine Finn?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2003)

tiens j'irais bien jusqu'à 2000


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2003)

Avec tout ce que j'ai pas repondu au Bar ca devrait le faire


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2003)

J'veux ce T-shirt


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





J'veux ce T-shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tu bosses pas cette semaine Finn?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si mais je suis revenu hier après midi : aujourd'hui c'est la grève des fonctionnaires.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je repasse dans la soirée


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

fonctionnaire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * fonctionnaire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

modérateur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (c'est bizarre çà marche moins sur ce coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * fonctionnaire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oh et puis, confidence pour confidence tu sais moi je ne suis qu'un pion dans l'histoire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Moi:</font><hr />confidence pour confidence  

[/QUOTE] 

C'est qui qui chante çà ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est qui qui chante çà ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Kiki !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Kiki ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est un autre celui-ci


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2003)

Alors en fait ca a du bon les greves


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2003)

et c'est quand la prochaine


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Kiki ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]


kiki sont les snorkys ?


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Alors en fait ca a du bon les greves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

a bon ? comment ça ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

a bon ? comment ça ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme çà


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Global:</font><hr /> Alors en fait ca a du bon les greves  

[/QUOTE] 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 
a bon ? comment ça ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ou comme çà !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Alors en fait ca a du bon les greves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est sur que j'ai pu me lever plus tard !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens je vais en profiter pour aller faire mes courses


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et c'est quand la prochaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La prochaine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 euh je verrais çà mercredi prochain !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Généralement je suis au courant au dernier moment ! C'est çà le mi-temps !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

et bientot les vacances en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ca c'est sur que j'ai pu me lever plus tard !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens je vais en profiter pour aller faire mes courses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oublies pas les bieres


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
Oublies pas les bieres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 







* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as oublié


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Oublies pas les bieres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui j'ai soif


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

oui j'ai soif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai peur qu'il ai oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



va falloir attendre la semaine prochaine pour le supermarché


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

Tu prendras de kawouettes aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

Oui j'ai oublié la bière mais pour une bonne et simple raison : je n'ai pas pu aller faire les courses. Donc j'y vais cette après midi, au retour de Prerima !




_C'est fou ce que je peux passer mon temps ici à raconter ma vie tout de même _





C'est bon Docteur ? Je peux me relever du divan maintenant ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

Ben, il suffisait de le dire que tu n'avais pas pu y allé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment veux-tu qu'on devine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu payes ta séance maintenant ou tu prends un forfait de 50 séances


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

On pourrait appeler ce thread la vie trépidante de nos frigos


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Ou "qu'est-c'qu'on boit ce soir ?"


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

J'ai chaud, j'ai soif


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Allez je vais manger des raviolis !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Bon app  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as pas trop mal a la tete ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Un peu de reflexion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La scène:
Un poulet au bord d'une route. Il la traverse.

La question:
Pourquoi le poulet a-t-il traversé la route ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

RENÉ DESCARTES : Pour aller de l'autre côté.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

PLATON : Pour son bien. De l'autre côté est le Vrai.

ARISTOTE : C'est la nature du poulet de traverser les routes.

KARL MARX : C'était historiquement inévitable.

CAPITAINE JAMES T. KIRK : Pour aller là où aucun autre poulet n'était allé
auparavant.

HIPPOCRATE : En raison d'un excès de sécrétion de son pancréas.

MARTIN LUTHER KING JR. : J'ai la vision d'un monde où tous les poulets
seraient libres de traverser la route sans avoir à justifier leur acte.

MOISE : Et Dieu descendit du paradis et Il dit au poulet : " Tu dois
traverser La route". Et le poulet traversa la route et Dieu vit que cela
était bon.

RICHARD M. NIXON : Le poulet n'a pas traversé la route, je répète, le poulet n'a JAMAIS traversé la route.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

NICOLAS MACHIAVEL : L'événement important c'est que le poulet ait traversé la route. Qui se fiche de savoir pourquoi ? La fin en soi de traverser la route justifie tout motif quel qu'il soit.

SIGMUND FREUD : Le fait que vous vous préoccupiez du fait que le poulet ait traversé la route révèle votre fort sentiment d'insécurité sexuelle latente.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

BILL GATES : Nous venons justement de mettre au point le nouveau Poulet Office 2003", qui ne se contentera pas seulement de traverser les routes, mais couvera aussi des oeufs, classera vos dossiers importants, etc...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

BOUDDHA : Poser cette question renie votre propre nature de poulet.

GALILEE : Et pourtant, il traverse.

ERIC CANTONA : Le poulet, il est libre le poulet. Les routes, quand il veut il les traverse.

CHARLES DE GAULLE : Le poulet a peut-être traversé la route, mais il n'a pas encore traversé l'autoroute !

JACQUES CHIRAC : Parce que je n'ai pas encore dissous la route.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

L'EGLISE DE SCIENTOLOGIE : La raison est en vous, mais vous ne le savez pas encore. Moyennant la modique somme de 1500 euros par séance, plus la location d'un détecteur de mensonges, une analyse psychologique nous permettra de la découvrir.

BILL CLINTON : Je jure sur la constitution qu'il ne s'est rien passé entre ce poulet et moi.

EINSTEIN : Le fait que ce soit le poulet qui traverse la route ou que ce soit la route qui se meuve sous le poulet dépend uniquement de votre référentiel.

ZEN : Le poulet peut vainement traverser la route, seul le Maître connaît le bruit de son ombre derrière le mur.

JEAN-PIERRE RAFFARIN : Le poulet n'a pas encore traversé la route, mais le gouvernement y travaille.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

JEAN ALESI : Je ne comprends pas, théoriquement, le poulet il avait le temps de passer.

NELSON MONTFORT : J'ai à côté de moi l'extraordinaire poulet qui a  réussi le formidable exploit de traverser cette superbe route: "  Why did you cross the road ? " " Cot cot !" "eh bien il dit qu'il est extrêmement fier d'avoir réussi ce challenge, ce défi, cet exploit. C'était une traversée très dure, mai s il s'est accroché, et........................................................."

RICHARD VIRENQUE : C'était pas un lapin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

ORANGINA ROUGE : PASKEEEEEEUUUUUHHHH


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Encore !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

FOREST GUMP : COURS POULET COURS !!!

STALINE : le poulet devra être fusillé sur le champ, ainsi que tous les témoins de la scène et 10 autres personnes prises au hasard, pour n'avoir pas empêché cet acte subversif


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

GEORGE W. BUSH : Le fait que le poulet ait pu traverser cette route en toute impunité malgré les résolutions de l'ONU représente un affront à la démocratie, à la liberté, à la justice. Ceci prouve indubitablement que nous aurions dû déjà bombarder cette route depuis longtemps. Dans le but d'assurer la paix dans cette région, et pour éviter que les valeurs que nous défendons ne soient une fois de plus bafouées par ce genre de terrorisme, le gouvernement des Etats-Unis d'Amérique a décidé d'envoyer 17 porte-avions, 46 destroyers 154 croiseurs, appuyés au sol par 243000 G.I. et dans les airs par 846 bombardiers, qui auront pour mission au nom de la liberté et de la démocratie, d'éliminer toute trace de vie dans les poulaillers à 5000 km à la ronde, puis de s'assurer par des tirs de missiles biens ciblés, que tout ce qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un poulailler soit réduit à un tas de cendres et ne puisse plus défier notre nation par son arrogance. Nous avons décidé qu'ensuite, ce pays sera généreusement pris en charge par notre gouvernement, qui rebâtira des poulaillers suivant les normes de sécurité en vigueur, avec à leur tête, un coq démocratiquement élu par l'ambassadeur des Etats Unis. En financement de ces reconstructions, nous nous contenterons du contrôle total de la production céréalière de la région pendant 30 ans, sachant que les habitants locaux bénéficieront d'un tarif préférentiel sur une partie de cette production, en échange de leur totale coopération. Dans ce nouveau pays de justice, de paix et de liberté, nous pouvons vous assurer que plus jamais un poulet ne tentera de traverser une route, pour la simple bonne raison, qu'il n'y aura plus de routes, et que les poulets n'auront plus de pattes. Que Dieu bénisse l'Amérique.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *






















Encore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voila c'est fini pour le moment si t'en a d'autres


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Nicolas Sarkosy : des poulets au bord de la route ? On les embarque ! Pas de racolage


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

GlobalCut: Pour aller boire une Guinness


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Finn_Atlas: pour aller acheter des bieres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_désolé_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

FINN_ATLAS : le poulet est allé de l'autre coté car il a subi l'influence sociale de ses congénères. Influence qui répond à une pression sociale normative qui peut être mesurée via un questionnaire expérimental d'estime de soi.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Macinside: pour rentrer chez lui voir ses G4, avec sa voiture garée de l'autre coté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Finn_Atlas : Pour aller répondre à un sondage ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Mackie : pour la bière (bis)


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Le ministere de la securité : Pour se prendre une caisse en pleine poire


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Le ministere de la securité : Pour se prendre une caisse en pleine poire




* 

[/QUOTE]

pour ne pas ressembler a ca utilisez ca


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Mackie : pour la bière (bis)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Prerima  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : revient là tout de suite sale bete, pas de biere aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

La grenouille: Il vaut mieux être une grosse poule dans un petit poulailler qu'une petite poule dans un gros poulailler.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Blague a part, la biere sauve des vies  (video 3.2Mo)


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Au fait Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu penses à moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Oui pourquoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Oui pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






ah!!! des promesses, toujours des promesses


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 






ah!!! des promesses, toujours des promesses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Paroles Paroles Paroles


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

T'as branché ton scanner ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * T'as branché ton scanner ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais faut que je pense à me faire une IRM suite à ma signature


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

tant pis


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Bon changeons de sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as une idée toi?

un ptit sondage


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bon changeons de sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as une idée toi?

un ptit sondage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va pas malheureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si le bruit court, il y aura bientot plein de monde ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1049529390Finn_Atlas">


*On fait un sondage ici ou pas ?*

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Vas voir ailleurs si bonpat y est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Sans opinion
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

2 suffrages exprimés c'est pas mal du tout


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Ai voté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

pareil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Bon et Mackie il vote ou pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 2 suffrages exprimés c'est pas mal du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il en manque un et tu pourras proclamer les resultats


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon et Mackie il vote ou pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es allé frappé a sa porte voir si il est en etat


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

non


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon et Mackie il vote ou pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1049530289globalcut">


*Mackie Vote ou pas ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Mackie vote
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Mackie vote pas
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />C'est qui Mackie ?
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * non   * 

[/QUOTE]

3 lettres..., pas mieux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1049530460Finn_Atlas">


*Mackie vote toujours ou toujours pas ?*

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />peut pas il est bourré comme un cochon
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />on sait pas
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />sa maman lui a interdit de venir flooder en notre (mauvaise) compagnie (aérienne) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1049530686globalcut">


*A voté ou pas ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />J'ai voté
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />J'ai pas voté
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Comment qu'on fait ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Et si j'appuye ici il se passe quoi ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Il sert a quoi ce sondage?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />T'as oublié une réponse
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1049531234Finn_Atlas">


*il y a une autre réponse au sondage*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Mackie fais des posts sérieux maintenant
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />mouarf mouarf mouarf mouarf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Comment çà se fait qu'il n'y ait que nous 2 qui votions ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Comment çà se fait qu'il n'y ait que nous 2 qui votions ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Prerima vient voter !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Comment çà se fait qu'il n'y ait que nous 2 qui votions ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pt'etre pas le Bar ici


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Prerima vient voter !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On demande gentiement d'abord !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Prerima vient voter !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Sort de sous la couette, arrete la tisane et prend une biere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mackie va pas tardé LOL


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

On demande gentiement d'abord !  * 

[/QUOTE]

S'il te plait ma chérie tu veux pas venir voter merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si çà c'est pas du flood je veux bien manger la moustache de Tanplan !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez profites en pour faire ton 100 ième message avec nous !!!


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

S'il te plait ma chérie tu veux pas venir voter merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh bien, tu vois quand tu veux !


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Sort de sous la couette, arrete la tisane et prend une biere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment tu sais tout ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

C'est po malin on a changé de page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1049531772globalcut">


*Comment va-t-on faire pour connaitre les resultats ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Je vais un page en arriere 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Quels sondages ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Je compte sur Finn qui va nous faire un topo sur les scores
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Comment tu sais tout ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] 






euh!!! joyeux 100e post


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Comment tu sais tout ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait, je suis marié


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

 joyeux 100e post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, merci, merci beaucoup !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ayé, j'ai voté aux 6 sondages qui précèdent !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 


Ayé, j'ai voté aux 6 sondages qui précèdent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon je vais aller y faire un saut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel dechainement autour de ces sondages


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

En fait, je suis marié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour çà ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 






euh!!! joyeux 100e post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh oui pareil bravo et tout et tout !

Tiens un bisou en direct live !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pour çà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ben oui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

_Je compte sur Finn qui va nous faire un topo sur les scores_ 

Merci Globalcut d'avoir voté pour çà ! C'est pas le cas de tout le monde ici


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je compte sur Finn qui va nous faire un topo sur les scores 

Merci Globalcut d'avoir voté pour çà ! C'est pas le cas de tout le monde ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je croyais que le vote était anonyme !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Euh oui pareil bravo et tout et tout !

Tiens un bisou en direct live !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Zut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  juste au moment ou je changeais de chaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est quand la prochaine redif


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je compte sur Finn qui va nous faire un topo sur les scores 

Merci Globalcut d'avoir voté pour çà ! C'est pas le cas de tout le monde ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

La machine a due se deregler


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Zut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  juste au moment ou je changeais de chaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est quand la prochaine redif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y aura pas de redif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , il fallait être là !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Je croyais que le vote était anonyme !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

il faut pas croire tout ce qu'on te dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1049532554globalcut">


*En qui dois-je croire?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />En moi
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />En moi
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />En moi
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />En moi
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />En moi
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />En moi
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />En moi
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />En moi
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />En moi
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

a voté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Faut dire quand même c'est pas facile de flooder à 2 sur le même ordi.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * a voté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Faut dire quand même c'est pas facile de flooder à 2 sur le même ordi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est du flood organisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous vous en sortez pas mal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Bon à toi Prerima de voter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 (je le met parce qu'elle aime bien ce smiley !!)


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Pause cloppe et au lit


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Faut dire quand même c'est pas facile de flooder à 2 sur le même ordi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est surtout flooder qui n'est pas facile, je ne suis pas une habituée du flood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Non, en y réflichissant bien, c'est pas si compliqué !


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

a voté !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

C'est surtout flooder qui n'est pas facile, je ne suis pas une habituée du flood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais tu apprends vite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Non, en y réflichissant bien, c'est pas si compliqué !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]  

&gt;Réfl*i*chit pas trop alors !


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

&gt;Réflichit pas trop alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors là c'est bien bas, surtout venant de *toi* !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * a voté !  * 

[/QUOTE]

au quel ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Alors là c'est bien bas, surtout venant de toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























* 

[/QUOTE]

mais non c'est normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un gars


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

au quel ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

au dernier, "en moi" !


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

mais non c'est normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un gars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et alors, ça l'excuse !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1049533827globalcut">


*Vous croyez qu'on va rattraper le train qui veut rattraper le train?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />oui
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />non
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />quel train?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />quel train qui rattrape quel train ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />M'en fout
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

A voté !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Et alors, ça l'excuse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui si c'est les gene on peux rien contre


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * A voté !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca interesse qui alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Je viens de voter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon en tout cas on fait de la concurrence au burger quizz !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je propose de rebaptiser ce thread (temporairement) "ULTRAFLOOD ! powered by Finn Prerima et Globalcut" !!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je viens de voter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon en tout cas on fait de la concurrence au burger quizz !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je propose de rebaptiser ce thread (temporairement) "ULTRAFLOOD ! powered by Finn Prerima et Globalcut" !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en attendant le retour d'Alèm


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

en attendant le retour d'Alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoique... ce thread s'est toujours appelé comme ça


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1049536098globalcut">


*Je vais me coucher*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /> 
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

Ai voté, va me coucher


----------



## prerima (5 Avril 2003)

A voté !


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2003)

même les filles posts ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est pas arriver


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * &lt;FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"&gt;&lt;INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1049536098globalcut"&gt;
&lt;p&gt;Je vais me coucher
&lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /&gt; 
&lt;INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"&gt;&lt;/form&gt;
* 

[/QUOTE]

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1049565938globalcut">


*Je me leve*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /> 
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * même les filles posts ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est pas arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux aller où


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

je viens de voter !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Il te reste plus qu'a faire le recap des sondages


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

je laisse çà à Prerima !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez je vais me promener cette après midi tiens !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Moi ca a ete aprem bricolage, biblio, et ptite ballade


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

et ce soir ?
MacG


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et ce soir ?
MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh je sais pas encore. Pourquoi ? Du flood en perspective ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Quoique je me materais bien un film


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

De toute façon il n'y a rien à la télé....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Ou peut-être que je vais rester ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Et puis non je vais chercher des iBrocolis, des iAspirateurs, des iFilms, des iTimbres......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Je sens que la page 67 est bien partie pour porter mon nom....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je sens que la page 67 est bien partie pour porter mon nom.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est dingue çà fait 2 fois que j'utilise ce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est dingue çà fait 2 fois que j'utilise ce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Melaure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 , sort de ce corps !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Au fait Globalcut, je ne suis ni marié ni père de 2 enfants.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Bon là je commence à sécher... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Panne d'inspiration...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Panne d'inspiration... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je mette de l'essence dans Titinne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon là je commence à sécher... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Panne d'inspiration... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah non çà y est je sais quoi dire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Au fait ils osnt où les habitués  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : Mackie, Grumpf, Blob......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je mette de l'essence dans Titinne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bah non j'en ai mis à ChanAu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Allez pour le plaisir.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Il est marrant avec ses Apotes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est gout pomme ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Allez Globalcut, finis moi cette page, je fais une indigestion de posts là !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Allez Pem rejoins nous je t'ai vu !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ca vient oui ou flute !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * De toute façon il n'y a rien à la télé.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui c'est pour ca


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ou peut-être que je vais rester ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je sens que la page 67 est bien partie pour porter mon nom.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

lances toi


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est dingue çà fait 2 fois que j'utilise ce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

DINGUE


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Au fait Globalcut, je ne suis ni marié ni père de 2 enfants.













* 

[/QUOTE]






 Tu loupes quelquechose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca viendra


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon là je commence à sécher... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Panne d'inspiration... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arretes de flooder tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu sais ce que ca donne


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ah non çà y est je sais quoi dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Au fait ils osnt où les habitués  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : Mackie, Grumpf, Blob......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

derriere toi


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Allez pour le plaisir.....















* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu me prends par les sentiments, je vais peut-etre sortir moi ce soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Arretes de flooder tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu sais ce que ca donne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

D'accord je reviens


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Allez Globalcut, finis moi cette page, je fais une indigestion de posts là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense que ca devrait aller là


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Ca vient oui ou flute !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bouge pas j'arrive


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

mais avant tout je vais finir l'apero et manger


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

allez encore un p'tit pour la route


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Tiens si tu sais pas quoi faire essaye de me denicher la pub Kangoo avec Wallace et Gromit


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Elle est passée ce soir sur M6 a 20h00


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Je sais pas depuis quand elle est sortie, je regarde pas trop la boite a connerie


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Merde, y'a Groland  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WATCH YOUR TV


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Picolez pour contribuer à la sécu, que Groland soit reconnu d'utilité publique


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Ok chef je te cherche çà : un kangourou avec un slip Wallace et Grosse Mite !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

D'accord je reviens
* 

[/QUOTE]

Non va regarder Canal+


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

@toute


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

BONZAI


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

C'est deja fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement la semaine prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * C'est deja fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement la semaine prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

L'apero lui n'est pas fini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BONZAI


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Finn tu peux arreter ta TV maintenant, le zapping ok et apres appuie sur le bouton rouge


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Zut j'ai raté Groland (j'ai vu que Jodie Foster ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je vais manger. A plus tard peut-être


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Tu peux revoir les videos sur le site de Canal+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense repasser aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

ici ou ailleur je repasserais


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Hips


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Beurps


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

U


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

L


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

T


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

R


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

A


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

F


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

L


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

O


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

O                                                                       °


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

D


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

J'ai ecrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 parceque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout seul ca marchait po


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * J'ai ecrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 parceque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout seul ca marchait po  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'etait pareil pour "O ° "


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Qui est en ligne ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Qui est en ligne ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

17 membres visibles (globalcut, Oizo, pem, shralldam, alexm31, Le Gognol, ApplePie, Veejee, RV, vincentn, Rouletabille, Dark Templar, Jean-Miche, pcollee, YOYO, Coralie, dubost) et 10 visiteurs sont en ligne en ce moment.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

et maintenant ? Qui est en ligne ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est à la page  *69* ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je l'avais pas vu venir !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Rouge


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * et maintenant ? Qui est en ligne ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

18 membres visibles (globalcut, macinside, Luc G, pem, iMax, Gintonic, Finn_Atlas, casimir, @ybee, a_smithee, Number One, molgow, bacman, alexm31, vnsullivan, JR Ewing, vincentsurlenet, titojean) et 10 visiteurs sont en ligne en ce moment.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on est à la page  69 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je l'avais pas vu venir !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Va faire un tour sur la Boutique JeanLouis 2000


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Prerima ne flood pas ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Elle est privée de Mac ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

je vais y aller


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Tiens le 69 est deja fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une petite cloppe?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Un wiskey


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Non elle regarde les dossiers X !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Un wiskey  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un doigt ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Non elle regarde les dossiers X !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






bises quand meme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens le 69 est deja fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une petite cloppe?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non merci je viens d'en fumer une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_L'abus de tabac est dangereux pour la santé_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * je vais y aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Où çà ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

un doigt ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas de wiskey avant ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

C'est plus des perches que tu me tends là à force !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

La question est : vais je passer la barre des 2000 aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Il a plus de poil sous les bras que de médailles notre Jean Galfionne !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * La question est : vais je passer la barre des 2000 aujourd'hui ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

pour dimanche soir minuit c'est possible


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

pour dimanche soir minuit c'est possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un p'tit wiskey pour tenir le coup


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Il a plus de poil sous les bras que de médailles notre Jean Galfionne !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais t'as vu comment il saute


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Tiens il est minuit passé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne année !!!!!! Bonne année !!!!!! Bonne année !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas le mettre dans tous les threads ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tiens il est minuit passé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne année !!!!!! Bonne année !!!!!! Bonne année !!!!!  * 

[/QUOTE] 












ca va Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Tu vas le mettre dans tous les threads ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tous ceux où les gens ne veulent pas entendre parler de burger quizz !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 












ca va Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah merde je suis en avance !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Bon et si on allait voir du coté de "Les enigmes de bonpat" ?


----------



## casimir (6 Avril 2003)

j'en ai une ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_alors c'est l'histoire d'un mec..._ 

arg je suis pas sur le forum rire et chanson


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon et si on allait voir du coté de "Les enigmes de bonpat" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

J'arriveuh


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr /> * j'en ai une ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors c'est l'histoire d'un mec... 

arg je suis pas sur le forum rire et chanson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]











 merde moi qui croyais egalement que c'etait ici


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

pour dimanche soir minuit c'est possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon on dirait que tu es parti te coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




objectif de demain 150 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'espere que t'as rien prevu d'autre


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

1- leves toi et allume ton Mac


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

2- prends un whiskey


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

3- page de demarage &gt; MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

4- prend un whiskey


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

5- commence a flooder sans oublier de mettre des smilies


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Tiens je vient de trouver ca


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Bon j'en etais où ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

6- continu ce que tu etais venu faire


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

7- fais une pause de temps en temps


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Malgrés ton defis, continu a avoir de bonnes relations avec ton entourrage


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

8- tu devrais y arriver


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

une page fait 25 messages


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Flooder tout seul n'est pas chose facile


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Quand on a rien a dire, le mieux c'est d'ecrire quelquechose


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

demain je serais surment pas là


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Si tu es en panne d'inspiration penses a b*****


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Si tu n'aime pas le whiskey c'est pas grave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sautes les etapes 2, 4, 7


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

et si vraiment tu trouves que ca fait trop long ca fais rien, t'auras encore du temps un autre jour


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * une page fait 25 messages  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est long


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et il t'en faudra 6


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est comme un 9 à l'envers


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens je vient de trouver ca













* 

[/QUOTE]

trop cool cette imge


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Bon, bref, je te souhaite tout plein de courage


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

et puis fait un peux de sport  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a 19h00 y'a un GrandPrix de F1


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

bon tu vois ca a pas l'aire si difficile que ca

et comme dirait l'autre ca se fait finger in the nose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 [image]http://www.pigdogs.org/photos/paul1.jpeg[/image]


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Bon ben voila que les images se font recalcitrantes


----------



## maousse (6 Avril 2003)

globalcut, je crois qu'il faut que tu envisages d'aller dormir.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou d'entamer une psychothérapie


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Allez sur ce le marchand de sable passe


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * globalcut, je crois qu'il faut que tu envisages d'aller dormir.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou d'entamer une psychothérapie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je crois que je vais faire les 2


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Enfin pour la psychothérapie ca dépend si ça fait mal ou pas


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Allez, zou, au pieux


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Allez et de 1


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Tiens il y a un probleme d'horloge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La il est 11h54


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens il y a un probleme d'horloge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La il est 11h54  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non ca marche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

Bah y a eu du dégat ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors pour le whisky c'esty pas trop mon truc, par contre pour la psychothérapie je peux te faire çà !!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

ca devrait aller, je me soigne


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2003)

Une dose de Mac G matin, midi et soir


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2003)

et hop, encore un p'tit jaune


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2003)

EN MAI TES PANTOUFLES FAIS CRAMER
VIENS AU CHATODO 
Tel : 0254455000



16 MAI &gt; EZ3KIEL + ZENZILE (stardubfrench)
05 JUIN &gt; FRED WESLEY(trombone furieuxxxxxxxxx) + ORDINATOR (électrogroove)




ET TOUS AU CHATEAU

LE DIMANCHE 20 JUILLET info à suivre et à faire suivre
A Bouges le Château (cest à côté de Valançay) dès 14h30 seulement 5,5 euros
Bientôt ZE SITE WEB
Contact pointgprod@_remove-me_wanadoo.fr

LES WRIGGLES + LES FILS DE TEUPHU 
+ URANUS BRUYANT + CEUDUNIOU
+ LES MATCHBOXX + ARNAUD METHIVIER + LAIR DU TEMPS 
+ alors la cest une surprise pour le 8ème groupe


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bah y a eu du dégat ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, j'ai cru que j'allais te motiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a prioris ca pas ete le cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as passé un bin w-e ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2003)

T'aurais pas du aller te coucher aussi tot hier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Ben, j'ai cru que j'allais te motiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a prioris ca pas ete le cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as passé un bin w-e ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon week end oui merci et toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (et dire que le minichat çà existe !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

Ez3kiel oui c'est bien !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * T'aurais pas du aller te coucher aussi tot hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est sur !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bon week end oui merci et toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (et dire que le minichat çà existe !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

le quoi?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2003)

Ahh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce truc tout la haut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non, je ne pratique pas cet engin


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2003)

Allez, bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Allez, bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

oups c'est pas le bon thread


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2003)

Bonne nuit quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)

Bon apero aussi


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

et un p'tit digestif ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)

Burp!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci, pas le lundi


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

mais qui te dit que c'est lundi !


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)

Mon reveil, puis ma journée


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)

et demain c'est mardi


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)

la p'tite goutte a pépére, si t'en prend le lundi, tu restes le nez dedans toute la semaine...


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Mon reveil, puis ma journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

arrete de croire ça


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)

tu voudrais que je te crois?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

quoi deja coucher ?


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * tu voudrais que je te crois? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


ben oui


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * quoi deja coucher ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben oui et deja debout


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 


ben oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


et tu vas me dire qu'aujourd'hui c'est pas mardi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

Et demain c'est le jour des enfants.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et demain c'est le jour des enfants.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais le mercredi y'a pas Albator


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Oui mais le mercredi y'a pas Albator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi le mardi y a Albator ?
Où çà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (non pas là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Albator c'est le lundi, mardi, jeudi et vendredi sur la3 a9h00


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

et c'est commencé depuis la semaine derniere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



donc il y a deja eu 6 episodes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Albator c'est le lundi, mardi, jeudi et vendredi sur la3 a9h00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

NON  ?!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

NON  ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]

Si


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Faut suivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on en a parlé au Bar avec Macinside, il y a deux semaine


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Au lieu de lire les enigmes a bonapt, lit les trucs intéressants


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Apero time


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Faut suivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on en a parlé au Bar avec Macinside, il y a deux semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

1/ Je ne l'ai pas lu : on peut pas avoir l'oeil partout


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Au lieu de lire les enigmes a bonapt, lit les trucs intéressants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

2/ Ah bon bonpat à trouver le bouton pour faire des sujets tout seul comme un grand (glad a du lui montrer alors !)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Apero time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

3/ à la tienne !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

4/ Time to eat !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

2/ Ah bon bonpat à trouver le bouton pour faire des sujets tout seul comme un grand  * 

[/QUOTE]

pardon je rectifie : comme un g*l*and !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

Tu vois qu'en fait le minichat c'est pareil : on cause tout seul ici aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

1/ Je ne l'ai pas lu : on peut pas avoir l'oeil partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien ce que je diais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

Et là je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que tu vas pas tarder !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

2/ Ah bon bonpat à trouver le bouton pour faire des sujets tout seul comme un grand (glad a du lui montrer alors !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























* 

[/QUOTE]

merci apple script


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et là je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que tu vas pas tarder !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bah tiens : qu'est-ce que je disais !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

3/ à la tienne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il va falloir se faire un virtual apero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




remarque apres le peu de succes du virtual barbeuc, je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 4/ Time to eat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais non repend donc une tite bière


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

il va falloir se faire un virtual apero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




remarque apres le peu de succes du virtual barbeuc, je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bof tu sais il il nous reste toujours le virtual fast-food !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

pardon je rectifie : comme un gland !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

210 posts d'avance sur moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est comme çà qu'on voit les bosseurs hein !!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tu vois qu'en fait le minichat c'est pareil : on cause tout seul ici aussi   * 

[/QUOTE]

Arretes de flooder au minichat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'a jamais personne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 210 posts d'avance sur moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C'est comme çà qu'on voit les bosseurs hein !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et puis demain et jeudi tu vas encore augmenter ton avance !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Arretes de flooder au minichat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'a jamais personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah si ! y a moi !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et là je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que tu vas pas tarder !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas tarder?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et là je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que tu vas pas tarder !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]
Laisses moi le temps de tout lire et de tout comprendre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

Bon je laisse la place à prerima !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Il est 20 heure
l'heure du second apero


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et puis demain et jeudi tu vas encore augmenter ton avance !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas une competition, c'est la vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens il faudrait que je prennes des vacances moi


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bah tiens : qu'est-ce que je disais !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Aurais tu des dons


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon je laisse la place à prerima !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Prerima vient flooder ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Bonjour Prerima
Comment vas-tu?

Alors tu reviens flooder? t'y a pris gout


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Tiens j'y pense, ce soir, y'a refurd


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Encore attendre minuit pour ne rien acheter, c'est pas du masochisme ça


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Bon Prerima a l'aire d'etre aller voir ailleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pourtant un thread passionnant ici


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Ce qui est bien c'est que c'est trankil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on n'est pas pollué


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Fais chier le bar, y'a que des devinettes

devinette 1, 2, 3, 4....

fait chier


----------



## prerima (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bon Prerima a l'aire d'etre aller voir ailleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non, je suis là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'ai juste pris un peu de retard.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *c'est pourtant un thread passionnant ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, c'est totalement vrai !!!


----------



## prerima (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bonjour Prerima
Comment vas-tu?* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien merci, et toi ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *Alors tu reviens flooder? t'y a pris gout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Peut-être .....


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Fais chier le bar, y'a que des devinettes

devinette 1, 2, 3, 4....

fait chier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai que ca devient lourd leurs devinettes ... autant les jeux d'arico comme le train et autres .. c'etait marrant, mais la moi j'ai une overdose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et pourtant je suis joueur.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

boycottons le bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 c'est ce que je fais deja avec certains sujets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ils vont peut-etre s'epuiser a force


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Peut-être ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Hell-o moi ca va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




content de voir que tu y prends gout


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

c'est vrai que ca devient lourd leurs devinettes ... autant les jeux d'arico comme le train et autres .. c'etait marrant, mais la moi j'ai une overdose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 et pourtant je suis joueur.

@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je viendrais bien jouer en reseau avec vous mais j'ai que la demo de Quake 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A quoi jouez-vous en ce moment?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

c'est vrai que ca devient lourd leurs devinettes ... autant les jeux d'arico comme le train et autres .. c'etait marrant, mais la moi j'ai une overdose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et pourtant je suis joueur.

@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

il faut attendre que bonpat reparte en vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et oui encore lui vient de nous pondre un nouveau sujet au bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





c'est ici 

Il decouvre la littérature et veux nous en faire profiter je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci bonpat


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

J'EN AI MARRE


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

ben t'es pas venu Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faut que tu te leves tot demain?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens j'y pense, ce soir, y'a refurd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

comme pensé, encore cette semaine y'a encore rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Apple Store Refurb:</font><hr />
Désolé, ces produits ne sont pas disponibles cette semaine.  

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Allez une ptite image pour se remonter le moral


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

et une seconde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca fait pas de mal


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

pfff, je ferais mieux d'aller me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

il fait sommeil


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

doux reves


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Pub PlayStation qui passera pas à la TV  

A voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (4.2 Mo)


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Bonne journée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2003)

Izkrayen Dar icht nicht gla !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * Izkrayen Dar icht nicht gla !!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Hein ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * Izkrayen Dar icht nicht gla !!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

moi pas parler c'te langue


----------



## prerima (9 Avril 2003)

Bonjour!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

moi pas parler c'te langue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi, non  plus !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Bonjour!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi, non  plus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on est pas dans la mouise


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

C'est aps de l'allemand, Google n'arrive pas a traduire


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Fais chier le bar, y'a que des devinettes

devinette 1, 2, 3, 4....

fait chier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Mais non il râle pas le globalcut...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Mais non il râle pas le globalcut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas tout le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est quoi cette etiquette ?
je suis zen


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

C'est bientot le wee-end


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2003)

on n'est que mercredi !!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on n'est que mercredi !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

t'es sur?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

et bien, si on est bien mercredi, on a jamais ete aussi pres de vendredi soir, depuis le debut de la semaine


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2003)

p'te bin qu'oui p'te bin qu'non


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * Izkrayen Dar icht nicht gla !!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours pas de traduction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca devait etre passionnant pourtant


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

Tiens, mercredi, y'a foot ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * p'te bin qu'oui p'te bin qu'non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ne serait-on pas deja jeudi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non ca serait trop beau


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

dis moi mackinside, tu n'as pas denouvelles d'alèm?
il va plus venir flooder


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2003)

a pu alem


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * a pu alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2003)

reviens mon remi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

ULTRAFLOOD! in memory of alèm


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

Ca devient de plus en plus inquietant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



30 seconde d'aptné pour mon iMac en passant minuit


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * R.I.P. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben non


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

Hé Finn c'est ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'a comme un peu de changement sur la page d'index du forum


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

Deja 1h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pfff, les journées sont trop courtes


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

a'lut


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Avril 2003)

bien le bonjour


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2003)

tu flood aussi ici ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu flood aussi ici ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas nouveau


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

Comme dirait Finn, les plus beau flood sont ceux du MiniChat


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Salut les floders


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Arretez de rgarder la 6


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Alors Finn, t'es rentré ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Petit rappel : c'est ici maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est un peu bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ca a le merite de rester


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Arretez de rgarder la 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

qui ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Vite, ma grande chemise blanche avec ses grandes manches qu'on attache dans le dos


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

"Sea Sex &amp; Burn" sort a la fin du mois


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

qui ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ceux qui regardent


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Et normalement le nouveau Dulce Liquido sort ce mois aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Yalhaaaaaaaa


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Pourquoi qu'on peux pas mettre de .swf


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1050037411globalcut">



<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

C'etait le sondage de la semaine


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * C'etait le sondage de la semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ai voté


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

and the winner is....


non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 pas encore les resultats


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Bon pour X.2.5 il faudrait deja que je remette en branle le X.2


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

1969 était une bonne année. Bonjour 1970 !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

Bon week end Globalcut !!!


----------



## casimir (13 Avril 2003)

va-t-il encore flooder seul ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr /> * va-t-il encore flooder seul ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la preuve tu es là !!!


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

a bon, il est pas partie ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * a bon, il est pas partie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la preuve tu es là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et bis repetita


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

et dix de ter


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2003)

Belotte


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2003)

et rebelotte


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2003)

Alors tu te couches ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Avril 2003)

Et non pas "alors tu te "touches" ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Avril 2003)

Au début j'avais lu "alors tu couches"?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Avril 2003)

Bon Mackie, tu viens poster ici que je puisse te modérer ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Avril 2003)

Non parce que globalcut et Finn, c'est des pauv' utilisateurs, si je me défoule sur eux ils vont encore le prendre mal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

des "pauv' utilisateurs" écoutez le l'autre !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

Viens donc sur War 3 que je te mette ta patée (avec ou sans "e" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).....enfin sitôt que j'aurais appris à jouer !!!


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon Mackie, tu viens poster ici que je puisse te modérer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

même *-biiiiip-* pas *-biiiiiiip-*






_Ce message a été sévèrement endommagé par [MGZ] Black Beru_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Avril 2003)

Merci !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * des "pauv' utilisateurs" écoutez le l'autre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il me reste encore une parcelle de respect... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Mais vraiment rien qu'une parcelle


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

même -biiiiip- pas -biiiiiiip-






Ce message a été sévèrement endommagé par [MGZ] Black Beru * 

[/QUOTE]

télement pas peur, que maintenant je suis un Démi-démon


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Avril 2003)

Laisse-moi deviner... Inuyasha? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon.... "Couché!"


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Avril 2003)

(spéciale dédicace à ma soeur et à sa bonne connaissance en mangas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

[image]http://amg.sytes.net/panneau2.php?idpano=61007[/image] 

je sais pas si je viendrais


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * et rebelotte  * 

[/QUOTE]

petit au bout


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *  [image]http://amg.sytes.net/panneau2.php?idpano=61007[/image] 

je sais pas si je viendrais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ca y est
les images marchent plus


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Laisse-moi deviner... Inuyasha? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon.... "Couché!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

kagome me la rétirer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça marche plus


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon week end Globalcut !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh! c'est deja bientot fini


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

Mais c'etait bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




premier barbeuc de l'année


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

Pas eu trop froid pour un barbeuc' ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pas eu trop froid pour un barbeuc' ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non c'etait impec, une 20aine de °, un peu de vent quand meme, mais au pret du feux 45° comme le pastis


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

et puis le grand aire de la campagne


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

les aperos


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

les dijos


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

les parties de tarot


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * les parties de tarot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oups, au fait j'ai pas gagné


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

Et toi Finn ?
tu t'es battu avec ton linge?


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Mais c'etait bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




premier barbeuc de l'année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est tard ! le premier je l'ai fait début février ! et l'années derniere on avait fait un barbac fin janvier ! (au moins 1 par semaine jusqu'a début novembre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

Monsieur Mackie floode en douce et ne répond pas au toubar ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

il est en prise avec barbare  la


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est tard ! le premier je l'ai fait début février ! et l'années derniere on avait fait un barbac fin janvier ! (au moins 1 par semaine jusqu'a début novembre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'as un jardin ?

moi non c'est moins facile a organiser


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

Bon je vais pas trop tarder et puis j'ai pas trop le temps ni l'envie de flooder ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je dis bonne nuit ici. Prière de rapporter mon bonne nuit aux users de la nuit !!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *

Alors je dis bonne nuit ici. Prière de rapporter mon bonne nuit aux users de la nuit !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais aps si je vais rester jusu'a minuit non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon je vais pas trop tarder et puis j'ai pas trop le temps ni l'envie de flooder ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai d'autres objectifs aussi


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Monsieur Mackie floode en douce et ne répond pas au toubar ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je suis InuYasha je te repete


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

toc toc toc


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je suis InuYasha je te repete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et il fait quoi InuYasha ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

c'est elle?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je suis InuYasha je te repete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

à tes souhaits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oh il est revenu !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et il fait quoi InuYasha ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il est au toubart et ne répond plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Il est au toubart et ne répond plus  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ce qui a inspiré hergé pour son album "le Manitoubarvert ne répond plus"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

Fêtons dignement le retour du petit rougeot !!


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





c'est elle?  * 

[/QUOTE]

en haut c'est moi, en bas c'est kagome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une jeune fille de la fin du 20 em siecle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui se retrouve a mon époque


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Fêtons dignement le retour du petit rougeot !!

















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]

tout as fait d'accord







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































 <img src="/ubbthrea


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et il fait quoi InuYasha ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

il cherche la perle de Shkon


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

Y'a plus Albator la semaine prochaine

Ca doit etre a cause des vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

il cherche la perle de Shkon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ahhh!!! d'accord


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ahhh!!! d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pour devenir un vrai demon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais a cause de kagome elle a éclaté en plusieurs morceaux qu'il va faloir retrouvé


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

tout as fait d'accord








































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































 &lt;img src="/ubbthrea * 

[/QUOTE]

bizare cette fin


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Y'a plus Albator la semaine prochaine

Ca doit etre a cause des vacances  * 

[/QUOTE]

il n'arrete pas de revenir


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

pour devenir un vrai demon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais a cause de kagome elle a éclaté en plusieurs morceaux qu'il va faloir retrouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

 [image]http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:hyrJH6M49f4C:www.infomotions.com/travel/ia-2002/bail-bond-devil.jpeg[/image]   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est con, les extentions .jpeg ne son pas géré


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai pas encore vu ça dans InuYasha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut dire que la serie fait plus de 100 épisodes et qu'elle n'est toujour pas finit


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

il n'arrete pas de revenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il faut suivre pour se faire les K7 videos


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

j'ai les DVD


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est con, les extentions .jpeg ne son pas géré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est moi qui ai merder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [image]http://www.infomotions.com/travel/ia-2002/bail-bond-devil.jpeg[/image]


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est moi qui ai merder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [image]http://www.infomotions.com/travel/ia-2002/bail-bond-devil.jpeg[/image]   * 

[/QUOTE]

cherche pas, je viens de te le dire, le Code UBB ne gere pas les extension a 4 caractéres


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est moi qui ai merdé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [image]http://www.infomotions.com/travel/ia-2002/bail-bond-devil.jpeg[/image]   * 

[/QUOTE]

ben non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tant pis


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai les DVD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

veinard


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

veinard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non vieux briscard


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ben non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tant pis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

same player shoot again


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

cherche pas, je viens de te le dire, le Code UBB ne gere pas les extension a 4 caractéres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et ca gere pas les .swf non plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Y'a plus Albator la semaine prochaine

Ca doit etre a cause des vacances  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais y a Jeanne et Serge !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce bonne nuit !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

non vieux briscard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

dis donc t'as drolement avancé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fais gaffe au 10 000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et surtout aux 12 000


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Non mais y a Jeanne et Serge !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce bonne nuit !   * 

[/QUOTE]

sur france 5 le midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon je sens que l'on va bientot avoir le droit aux 3 mousquetaires (version caninne ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et ca gere pas les .swf non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

fichier géré : .jpg .gif .png


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

dis donc t'as drolement avancé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fais gaffe au 10 000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et surtout aux 12 000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai peur de rien


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Non mais y a Jeanne et Serge !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Là j'ai beaucoup de mal


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Là j'ai beaucoup de mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* 

[/QUOTE]

_Jeanneeeeeee et Sergeeeeeee, coup de foudre au match de Volley ball ..._


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai peur de rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 


Sur ce bonne nuit !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 






 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pour ça qu'on m'aime


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

C'est pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? que j'ai mis
c'est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...






Bien sur qu'on t'aime Macinside


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça tien plus le rythme on dirait !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

Jeanneeeeeee et Sergeeeeeee, coup de foudre au match de Volley ball ...



* 

[/QUOTE]

beuuuuurppppppppppppppppp


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * C'est pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? que j'ai mis
c'est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...






Bien sur qu'on t'aime Macinside  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hihi? j'aime bien me sentir aimé


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça tien plus le rythme on dirait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

hihi? j'aime bien me sentir aimé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

du calme mon garcon


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça tien plus le rythme on dirait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

aller cette fois-ci bonne nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai d'autres trucs a faire


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

du calme mon garcon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça n'a rien de sexuel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sauf si fille a forte poitrine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

lacheur


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

aller cette fois-ci bonne nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai d'autres trucs a faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

comme quoi par exemple ?


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

demi-démon gagnant pas KO


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * demi-démon gagnant pas KO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et dix de der ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et pan !!!


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

non mon lapin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

Pourtant si !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

comme quoi par exemple ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'es de la police ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

oh le zoli Finn de Paques


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *






oh le zoli Finn de Paques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Chut !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est un déguisement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut pas qu'on me reconnaisse


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Chut !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est un déguisement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut pas qu'on me reconnaisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai eu du mal a te reconnaitre au debut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es tout mignon pour Paques


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

Il marche pas mal ton nouveau sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais ca manque de sondage


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Chut !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est un déguisement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut pas qu'on me reconnaisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Moi aussi z'aime bien Paques
Paques c'est ce que les Tigres preferent


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

Fais gaffe a tes arrieres quand tu ira chercher les oeufs


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

et Prerima elle se deguise en quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Il marche pas mal ton nouveau sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais ca manque de sondage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vois quand tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait j'ai voté


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

le forum des raleurs a trop descendu alors je le fais exceptionnelement ici


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

merde on est que lundi


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

encore 2 semaine de galere


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

tais toi et rame


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tais toi et rame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est keske je fais


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tais toi et rame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

enfin pour ce qui est de me taire c'est un autre probleme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

et hop -1


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

enfin pour ce qui est de me taire c'est un autre probleme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

aprés 200 ou 300 Km tu auran envie de dormir


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

aprés 200 ou 300 Km tu auran envie de dormir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et toi envie de vomir


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

marin d'eau douce


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * marin d'eau douce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

branleur


----------



## gribouille (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

branleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] tu peux parler toi qui te branle avec ta vaginette sur port usb


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

branleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> *  tu peux parler toi qui te branle avec ta vaginette sur port usb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

ça existe ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 







[...]





* 

[/QUOTE]

_Les exploits de l'inutile_ par Globalcut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et il faut qu'il vienne faire CA dans les forums jeux


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Les exploits de l'inutile par Globalcut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et il faut qu'il vienne faire CA dans les forums jeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

fait génere 20 % du trafic des forums jeux mine de rien !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Avril 2003)

C'est vrai que les forums m4k sont plus ce qu'ils ont été... les habitués se sont retranchés sur le forum privé (qui n'est pas sur MacG, je précise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et ont déserté les lieux...


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] *les habitués se sont retranchés sur le forum privé (qui n'est pas sur MacG, je précise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et ont déserté les lieux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je sais


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Les exploits de l'inutile par Globalcut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et il faut qu'il vienne faire CA dans les forums jeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je prefere ce forum au Bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est plus intime


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Les exploits de l'inutile par Globalcut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est conceptuel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et Prerima elle se deguise en quoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut lui demander le mercredi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est comme pour le refurb : c'est son jour de post intense le mercredi !!! hihihi !!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Faut lui demander le mercredi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est comme pour le refurb : c'est son jour de post intense le mercredi !!! hihihi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

vivement demain que je la vois


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

Refurb, refurb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'aura encore rien a voir


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

Y'a pas de vacances pour toi Finn ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

Mercredi la journée des enfants


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Mercredi la journée des enfants  * 

[/QUOTE]

et du flood de Prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

Guinness time -45 min


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

Mais qu'est-ce que je fous là ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

Allez, un ptit  lien pour vos zyeuzyeux


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Allez, un ptit  lien pour vos zyeuzyeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

sinon on va dire que je flood pour rien


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

alors que non


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * alors que non 

























































* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas comme ca que je deviendrais moderateur du MiniChat


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Guinness time -45 min  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








* 

[/QUOTE]

manger - 12 min


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

aprés on s'étonne des plantages du forum vu la longueur des posts !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * aprés on s'étonne des plantages du forum vu la longueur des posts !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

y'a rien de pire que les blancs


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

bonne nuit


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

deja coucher ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

sinon on va dire que je flood pour rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On n'oserait pas...


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

On n'oserait pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

et depuis quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

Tiens, on a pas encore vu Prerima  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai hate de voir son nouvel avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * deja coucher ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

zut j'ai zappé le refurb


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

C'est etrange cet UltraFlood en 3eme posistion et si peux de personnes qui postent.

Remarque, moi qui cherchais un peux de tranquilité, je suis servi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

Mais c'est pt'etre un peu trop tranquille


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1050514093globalcut">


*Pour Paque, Prerima sera-t-elle deguisée en*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Ouef
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Lapin
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Poule
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Chocolat
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Autre chose
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Rien
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />Tu crois tout ce que dit Finn?
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

Ai voté


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

en buuny c'est possible ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * en buuny c'est possible ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je pense, ca irait bien avec WinnieFinn


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

comme ca...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

ou comme ca


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

dans ce genre la plustot


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)




----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

c'est ça !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Oui mais tjrs pas de Prerima en vue


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Finn a du nous raconter des cracks


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Finn a du nous raconter des cracks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on la veut en bunny !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on la veut en bunny ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La petite Prerima est attendue au thread UltraFlood...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Apero time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

La petite Prerima est attendue au thread UltraFlood...  * 

[/QUOTE]

toujour rien !


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens, on a pas encore vu Prerima  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonsoir, tu vois je suis là !


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *j'ai hate de voir son nouvel avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne comprend pas là !


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Pour Paque, Prerima sera-t-elle deguisée en"1" /&gt;Ouef
"2" /&gt;Lapin
"3" /&gt;Poule
"4" /&gt;Chocolat
"5" /&gt;Autre chose
"6" /&gt;Rien
"7" /&gt;Tu crois tout ce que dit Finn?
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi ce sondage !


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
Tu crois tout ce que dit Finn ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et qu'est ce qu'il a dit Finn ?


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne comprend pas là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bon, j'ai compris !


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

Y'a personne ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout le monde part quand j'arrive ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas grave, je peux rester seule, ça ne me dérange pas de répondre à moi-même !


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Apero time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+  * 

[/QUOTE]

On n'est pas prêt de te revoir alors !


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

Bon, et bien s'il n'y a personne, je crois que je vais partir ! 

Bonne soirée à tout le monde ou plutôt au peu de monde qu'il y a sur ce thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca m'a fait plaisir de passer en tous cas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A plus tard !


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne comprend pas là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

parait que tu venait en bunny ?


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

parait que tu venait en bunny ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut pas rêver non plus !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

On n'est pas prêt de te revoir alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

si me voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai meme mangé


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Ben t'as pas changé ton avatar


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Faut pas rêver non plus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais il est tout triste notre Mackie maintenant....

Allez, un bon geste : 






C'est pas difficile à contenter, un Mackie


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Ben t'as pas changé ton avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh non !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Eh non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

allez un ptit effort pour etre en harmonie avec Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

allez un ptit effort pour etre en harmonie avec Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

juste la page d'avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon y'en a d'autres, mais gare aux moderateurs


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

il y aurait comme un semblant d'oreille?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





il y aurait comme un semblant d'oreille?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ah non c'est un noeud


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





il y aurait comme un semblant d'oreille?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, je crois pas !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ah non c'est un noeud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Y'a bien des oeufs avec des noeuds


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

allez un ptit effort pour etre en harmonie avec Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais voir, j'hesite un peu !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais voir, j'hesite un peu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

allez lache toi, y'a pas de raison que ce soit toujours lui


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Avis de recherche:

Recherche lapine pour aller avec lapin


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Avis de recherche:

Recherche lapine pour aller avec lapin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'es sur qu'ils ont rein sur Google ?

cherche encore


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Et toi Macinside, t'as rien dans tes cartons pour aider Prerima?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

c'est un garcon ou une fille ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est un garcon ou une fille ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que c'est un garcon


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

tu peux nous la jouer comme ca sinon


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

ou comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

On t'as reconnu Macinside


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * tu peux nous la jouer comme ca sinon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]


je prend tout de suite !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Tiens..







lui aussi me dit quelquechose


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 


je prend tout de suite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Lapinou me fait savoir par mon oreillette qu'il dit "non non non..."


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois que c'est un garcon 
	
 * 

[/QUOTE]

pour les handicapés du click je l'ai retouvé


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Tiens elle est meme en plus grosse


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Ca m'a donné soif tout ca


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens elle est meme en plus grosse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

mais que fait le modérateur !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mais que fait le modérateur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'es pas moderateur ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mais que fait le modérateur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il faut bien leur donner un peu de boulo


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

t'es pas moderateur ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas ici


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

ben faut croire que ca gene pas


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Une nouvelle rassurante, pour le thread, trouvée au bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> 
Re: message de service ! pour zxaxarxaza oh flute alors ! 
#362010 - 16/04/2003 23:12 	

Un adaptateur gris est attendu demain place Boulnois vers 14 heures  et mackie avec (je n'ai plus que 10 minutes de batterie, le cordon est cramé, si vous voulez faire les cons sur les forums, profitez-en  ) 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Toujours là Prerima?

ca fait longtemps qu'on t'as pas entendu flooder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as toujours pas trouvé de nouvel avatar ?


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Toujours là Prerima?

ca fait longtemps qu'on t'as pas entendu flooder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as toujours pas trouvé de nouvel avatar ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, oui toujours là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas de nouvel avatar pour ce soir !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, oui toujours là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas de nouvel avatar pour ce soir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

cherche, cherche, Paques va passer t'auras rien trouvé


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

cherche, cherche, Paques va passer t'auras rien trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Finalement j'ai changé d'avatar mais ce n'est pas un avatar de pâque, je reste une fan d'emi !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Finalement j'ai changé d'avatar mais ce n'est pas un avatar de pâque, je reste une fan d'emi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






t'es jolie comme ca aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

T'es meme plus jolie que Finn


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * T'es meme plus jolie que Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est gentil mais Finn est très mignon aussi !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

C'est gentil mais Finn est très mignon aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui il est joli mais pas jolie


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

aller je dirais que vous etes mignons tous les 2


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




je vais faire dodo les zyeuzyeux


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Toujours pas de Seti Prerima?


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Toujours pas de Seti Prerima?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais faire dodo les zyeuzyeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais faire de même, bonne nuit !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

b'jour


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Finalement j'ai changé d'avatar mais ce n'est pas un avatar de pâque, je reste une fan d'emi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mais pas de bunny


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mais pas de bunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais elle est mignonne comme ca, qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

on peu avoir une vu plus large ?


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on peu avoir une vu plus large ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà ! 




* 

[/QUOTE]

y'a meme Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

y'a meme Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non c'est pas lui, il est deja deguisé en lapin


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

9 Mo de vidéo d'Hocico


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Ben non c'est pas lui, il est deja deguisé en lapin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ou bien alors


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mais que fait le modérateur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il dormait, bande d'obsédés...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heureusement que Prerima n'a pas succombé, on aurait retrouvé des photos de son avatar dès ce matin sur des dizaines de sites peu recommandables


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Il dormait, bande d'obsédés...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heureusement que Prerima n'a pas succombé, on aurait retrouvé des photos de son avatar dès ce matin sur des dizaines de sites peu recommandables  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






Ca change un peu de l'originale


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Avril 2003)

Je me suis dit qu'il vous fallait un peu de culture


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Je me suis dit qu'il vous fallait un peu de culture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

dans 1 an je m'y remet


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

C'est quoi ce bordel


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

je vais venir squatter ici si ca continu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non mais vous avez vu ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



barbarella qui mine "et avec Google"


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Le Bar n'est plus ce qu'il etait


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Que font les moderateurs


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

moi je suis toujours pas modo


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Je me damande bien pourquoi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Un moderateur est attendu au Bar pour fermer provisoirement le thread "Burger Quizz" afin d'eviter le flood intempestif de certains


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

C'est dingue cette manie de flooder en dehors des threads dediés a ca


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Avril 2003)

Moi aussi je trouve ça scandaleux


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Avril 2003)

Faudrait poser des pancartes : "espace floodeur" et "espace non-floodeur" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Là, ça serait clair


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Faudrait poser des pancartes : "espace floodeur" et "espace non-floodeur" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Là, ça serait clair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, ici au moins c'est clairement indiqué


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Tiens d'ailleur


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Moi aussi je trouve ça scandaleux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

oups, pardon c'est l'habitude


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

C'est ici


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Youhou tu me vois?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

ca sera pour une prochaine fois


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Le "plus dur" c'est le premier post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




apres ca flood tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Le "plus dur" c'est le premier post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




apres ca flood tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as qu'a demander aux autres


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Bon c'est sur, des fois on se retrouve un peu seul, mais il faut garder le moral


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

T'as qu'a demander aux autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a quelqu'un


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Bon je laisse la lumiere allumée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  au cas ou


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bon je laisse la lumiere allumée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  au cas ou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et puis de toute facon j'ai meme pas les clefs


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Chalu


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Il est encore temps de changer d'avatar pour Paques


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

mou


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

ha


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

haha


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

hahaha


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

hahahahaha


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

hahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

hahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

hahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

hahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

hahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhah
ahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

lol


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)




----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

(sic!)
plus d'air ... arrghhgheuhghjgejhggghj reprendre la respiration ... vite ! arrghhgheuhghjgejhggghj ... ahhh uuuhhhh aaaaa hhuuuuu ..

ca va mieux ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

il n'empeche ;.. faut pas oublier de respirer quand on poste ..


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

sinon on risque de se faire avoir ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * hahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhah
ahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahaha  * 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * sinon on risque de se faire avoir ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Attention derriere toi


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

personne ne peut me fragger par derriere


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * lol  * 

[/QUOTE]

arfff


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

je suis pas slug l'invincible pour rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(le mec qui se vante pas trop .lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

un p'tit pour la route : mouhahahahahahahah !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * un p'tit pour la route : mouhahahahahahahah !  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'es en pleine forme pour ce long w-e


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

T'es pas passé pour rien


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * je suis pas slug l'invincible pour rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(le mec qui se vante pas trop .lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

je n'en doute pas, c'est pour ca que je ne viens pas me mesurer


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

ooooohhh!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

aaaaahhh !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

iiiiihhh !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Murffff


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

[respiration] 
















































[/respiration]


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

blif


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

bloffff


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

blafff


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

Zut le Blafff devait venir avant le blofff


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Zut le Blafff devait venir avant le blofff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je vais pas recommencer


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

fleuflawzbaszack


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

Bravo Prerima !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On floode pendant mon absence et vas y que je poste des images un peu partout et vas y que je change d'avatar et vas y que l'on me propose des images pas toujours de très bon gout (au fait GlobalCut je l'ai pas vu le lapin version original..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Halalala !!! Il était temps de rentrer !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

'Z'auriez pas vu Maousse par hasard ?


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> *

(le mec qui se vante pas trop .lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
* 

[/QUOTE]

bon je viens quand faire de la joute ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bravo Prerima !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On floode pendant mon absence et vas y que je poste des images un peu partout et vas y que je change d'avatar et vas y que l'on me propose des images pas toujours de très bon gout (au fait GlobalCut je l'ai pas vu le lapin version original..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Halalala !!! Il était temps de rentrer !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui prerima flood, mais pas trop


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bravo Prerima !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On floode pendant mon absence et vas y que je poste des images un peu partout et vas y que je change d'avatar et vas y que l'on me propose des images pas toujours de très bon gout (au fait GlobalCut je l'ai pas vu le lapin version original..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Halalala !!! Il était temps de rentrer !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

le lapin a été banni


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bravo Prerima !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On floode pendant mon absence et vas y que je poste des images un peu partout et vas y que je change d'avatar et vas y que l'on me propose des images pas toujours de très bon gout (au fait GlobalCut je l'ai pas vu le lapin version original..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Halalala !!! Il était temps de rentrer !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

on la veut en bunny !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on la veut en bunny ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les modos veulent pas


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

tousvontoutverttout


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

met un lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas l'image en direct !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * met un lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas l'image en direct ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je l'ai plus


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

ta interet a la retrouver


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * met un lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas l'image en direct ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un petit lien ici


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ta interet a la retrouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour la plus grosse je sais plus ou je l'ai trouvée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: tu me parles autremant oui


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ta interet a la retrouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as qu'a demander au modo de retrouver le lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai eu du mal en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Quand je serais modo ca sera bô


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Tu veras


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Vous verez


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

De toute facon y'aura rien a voir


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

vous avez pas confiance


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

mais c'est mal me connaitre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Au fait Finn, je vais passer par chez toi en mai


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

es-tu pret a receuillir un GlobalCut, son eposue et son fils?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

J'ai entendu dire qu'il y avait un bar juste en dessous de chez toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ca devarait etre facile a trouver


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Mais bon les "on dit "


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Je compte sur toi pour me donner ta vraie adresse


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

pour passer une tite soirée ensemble


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Je m'occupe des raffraichissement*S*  ;p


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

t'as un fridge au moins


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Sinon juste de l'eau froide pour le pastagua


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

... Dans l'attente de votre réponse.


Veuillez croire Mademoiselle, Monsieur en l'expression de mes sentiments distingués.

GlobalCut


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Je ne passerais pas par Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dommage pour eux


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

et si un modo fermait ce sujet ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

tant mieux pour moi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et si un modo fermait ce sujet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas mon thread [avé l'accent] mais je l'aime bien [/avé l'accent] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bien j'en ferais un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et puis un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et encore un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

and again


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

and again, and again


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again...

_Joy Division_


----------



## gribouille (19 Avril 2003)

...merde putain... j'viens de marcher sur un mackie... l'a plus de chez lui, l'est au chôm-dû pour devoir habiter ici ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * 


...merde putain... j'viens de marcher sur un mackie... l'a plus de chez lui, l'est au chôm-dû pour devoir habiter ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'espere pas pour lui


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * 


...merde putain... j'viens de marcher sur un mackie... l'a plus de chez lui, l'est au chôm-dû pour devoir habiter ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

j'heberbe les forums, tu savait pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

moi non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Fuckthisfuckenjob


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Pourquoi c'est toujours le vendredi soir que tout merde


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Dans la famille ras le bol je voudrait le fils : Jean Aimar


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Heureusement La Poste est là


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Heureusement La Poste est là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

la posts ça suxx a mort


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Oui mais ils sont ouvert demain, ce qui m'arrange bien


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Comme ca je vais pouvoir finir plus tard ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et aller les voir demain matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bis)


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Trop cool


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Oui mais ils sont ouvert demain, ce qui m'arrange bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ils sont trés lent


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

wi, aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Avril 2003)

GlobalCut et sa petite famille à Clermont-Ferrand !!!! 

Pour parodier Rémyqui-doit oui oui je dirais OUI OUI OUI !!!












































































































































































































































































































































Par contre, faudrait pas que çà tombe pendant nos partiels ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Prerima me dit de sa douce et jolie voix :  *Boarrrr : c'est pôôôôô grôôôve !!!!!*



















Le frigo ? oui on en a un (tout de même, on a beau etre étudiant et avoir un mac on a un peu d'argent pour équiper notre appart voyons !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Bon c'est pas tout çà mais on a une tomate mozzarella qui nous attend ce soir (  *UNE TOMATE-FÉTA !!!!!* me dit-on  *Mais c'est pôôôôôs grâââve !!!* 

A plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

J'veux partir


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * GlobalCut et sa petite famille à Clermont-Ferrand !!!! 

Pour parodier Rémyqui-doit oui oui je dirais OUI OUI OUI !!!












































































































































































































































































































































Par contre, faudrait pas que çà tombe pendant nos partiels ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Prerima me dit de sa douce et jolie voix :  Boarrrr : c'est pôôôôô grôôôve !!!!!



















Le frigo ? oui on en a un (tout de même, on a beau etre étudiant et avoir un mac on a un peu d'argent pour équiper notre appart voyons !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Bon c'est pas tout çà mais on a une tomate mozzarella qui nous attend ce soir (  UNE TOMATE-FÉTA !!!!! me dit-on  Mais c'est pôôôôôs grâââve !!! 

A plus tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]



coooooollllll

je connais pas encore les dates, je sais pas si ca sera a l'aller au retour mais je te tiendrais au jus par MP


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * J'veux partir  * 

[/QUOTE]

prendra ma Guinness du vendredi soir


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Oups *MES* Guinness


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Alors vu qu'il faut que j'attende que ca imprime
et bien 
je flood


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

NA


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Il doit y avoir un os dans la paté


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et comme je le disais c'est toujours le vendredi soir que ca arrive


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

pommm pommm pommmm


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

suivez minute par minute l'actualité passionnante de GlobalCut


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Bon quesque je fais?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Je cris?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Je frappe?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

J'attend damain?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Pas de sondage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je laisse ca aux specialistes


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Faich'


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

pom pomm pommm


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Toujours rien


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

encore 5 min et je refait mon doc


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

AHHHHH

il faut jamais deseperer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et de un


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Plus qu'un


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et apres c'est presque fini


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Pommmmmm pommmmmm pommmmmmmmm


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Les modos veulent pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Niark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je leur avais bien dit qu'il fallait pas me laisser les clés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis aussi lourd que Hero, je fais juste chier de façon plus détournée, en traître...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et si un modo fermait ce sujet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

En mémoire d'Alèm, ça serait irrespectueux de faire ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pleure pas Mackie, tu sais bien que les forums jeux DOIVENT contenir un gros pourcentage des pires sujets des forums


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

C'est dingue comme le temps peux paraitre long


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * 


...merde putain... j'viens de marcher sur un mackie... l'a plus de chez lui, l'est au chôm-dû pour devoir habiter ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a des mauvaises fréquentations, c'est tout...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A quand son replacement en foyer spécialisé ? Foyer "Aux vieux renards", managers : Alèm et Gribouille, spécialité : les geeks asociaux


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

En mémoire d'Alèm, ça serait irrespectueux de faire ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Pleure pas Mackie, tu sais bien que les forums jeux DOIVENT contenir un gros pourcentage des pires sujets des forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ce que je pense


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Un petit lien ici * 

[/QUOTE]

Par contre, là, z'êtes lourds...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est-ce que je fais? je tape? je tape pas? argh... Allez, je garde l'adresse, si Finn la veut, il a qu'à me mailer, bien fait pour lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut protéger notre jeunesse de cet étalage de luxure Pascale


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Ca y est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un ptit CD et hop cassos


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

A quand son replacement en foyer spécialisé ? Foyer "Aux vieux renards", managers : Alèm et Gribouille, spécialité : les geeks asociaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je met sens parfaitement bien en société pourquoi ?


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Je suis aussi lourd que Hero, je fais juste chier de façon plus détournée, en traître... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais ou est Hero ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Par contre, là, z'êtes lourds...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est-ce que je fais? je tape? je tape pas? argh... Allez, je garde l'adresse, si Finn la veut, il a qu'à me mailer, bien fait pour lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut protéger notre jeunesse de cet étalage de luxure Pascale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais ce qu'il te reste a faire Finn


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 
Pleure pas Mackie, tu sais bien que les forums jeux DOIVENT contenir un gros pourcentage des pires sujets des forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non, ça c'est réagissez !


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Pommmmmm pommmmmm pommmmmmmmm  * 

[/QUOTE]

beetov ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Avril 2003)

Au fait Globalcut... t'es-tu seulement posé la question : 

*Et si Finn était mineur!!??*





En fait, il nous dit qu'il est étudiant, qu'il a une copine etc... Mais en fait... kesk'ça nous prouve? Heing mon bon monsieur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La MGZ héberge bien une voyante décédée depuis plusieurs années


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Ca y est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un ptit CD et hop cassos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

normalement c'est la que ca plante


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je met sens parfaitement bien en société pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme je les connais, ils feront sûrement une exception pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A propos... je vois vraiment pas pourquoi tu t'es senti visé


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mais ou est Hero ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On se pose tous la question... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Normalement c'est lui qui a la haute main sur ce forum... Enfin, la haute hache


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Au fait Globalcut... t'es-tu seulement posé la question : 

Et si Finn était mineur!!??





En fait, il nous dit qu'il est étudiant, qu'il a une copine etc... Mais en fait... kesk'ça nous prouve? Heing mon bon monsieur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La MGZ héberge bien une voyante décédée depuis plusieurs années 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ca pourrait pas lui faire de mal


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

beetov ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Hein???
Qui ca???


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

non, ça c'est réagissez !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai été faire un tour sur réagissez, comme ça, pour voir (faut dire que j'y mets assez peu souvent les pieds)...

Je retire ce que j'ai dit, tu as raison...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Ca y est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cassos


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

C'EST LE WEEK-END


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et l'heure de l'apero


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 
La MGZ héberge bien une voyante décédée depuis plusieurs années 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je sais même ou est ça tombe


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Ca sent la bonne petite rasse


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ca pourrait pas lui faire de mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

mais non


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

J'ai été faire un tour sur réagissez, comme ça, pour voir (faut dire que j'y mets assez peu souvent les pieds)...

Je retire ce que j'ai dit, tu as raison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais  les forums jeux peuvent le devenir


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * C'EST LE WEEK-END 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et moi les vacances !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Floo Floo Flood


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

_candy candy ..._


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

oui oui...


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

_bora-bora_


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

tsoin-tsoin


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Barbarella, sort de ce corps


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

la page 100 arrive a toute allure


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

On a jamais ete aussi proche


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Tiens j'irais bien faire un tour au pub


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens j'irais bien faire un tour au pub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

comme ca j'arreterais de raconter des conneries


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

en tout cas ici


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et puis hop


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et puis hop  * 

[/QUOTE]





y'a des fois j'ai du mal a me comprendre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Alors Mackie, tu te lances au "et avec Google"?

le sujet devrait te plaire


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

T'es pas encore parti moi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * T'es pas encore parti moi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'esperes quand meme pas finir cette page ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Je sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si Mackie s'y remet pourquoi pas


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

bon la demie, il est temps d'y aller


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

allez, circulez Monsieur.

Il faut pas rester là


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

une ch'tite pour la route


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Ouais, ouais...
j'arrive Fred


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Bon je sais pas si je serais en etat pour vous souhaiter une bonne nuit tout a l'heure, alors voila c'est fait


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

'30


allez, oups, du balais


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Buuurppp


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

elles etaient bonnes


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

C'est tout ce que vous racontez


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Dead, the flood is dead


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

allez va te coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

1, 2, 3...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 1, 2, 3...  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'irais dans les bois


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

4, 5, 6...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

manger des saucisses


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

7, 8, 9...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

dans mon barbecue neuf


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

10, 11, 12...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

elles seront toutes rouges


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * elles seront toutes rouges  * 

[/QUOTE]

qu'est-ce qui est tout rouge ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

euh....???

des tomates...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Give me a F


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

f     FFF


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Give me a L


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

L       LL


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Give me 2 OO


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

oO


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Give me a D


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

D i


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et rien


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

c'est encore loin


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * c'est encore loin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

OUI, LOIN, TRES LOIN


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et bien, on n'est pas arrivé


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et bien je vais aller me reposer alors


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Purée, encore 4 pages avant la bar fatidique


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

c'est trop dur


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * c'est trop dur  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *










* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Bon a 3 j'y vais...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

1


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

2


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

3


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et de 3


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

oui mais 3 quoi?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Ca remarche ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Ouf, j'ai eu peur de ne plus jamais vous voire


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

un peu de calme STP


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * un peu de calme STP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Avril 2003)

Ce matin dans ma mailbox : "_L'utilisateur globalcut a été débanni_".

Mort de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(je précise au passage que j'y suis pour rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est encore les forces ténébreuses qui redoutent la victoire - de toutes façons acquise - des forums jeux au concours du plus grand thread qui se sont mises à l'oeuvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

moi je sais qui la débanni !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * moi je sais qui la débanni ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai ma petite idée aussi


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2003)

c'est pas moi en tout cas


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est pas moi en tout cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne pensais pas à toi


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2003)

balance des noms


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * moi je sais qui la débanni ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On a dû recevoir le même message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, j'ai ma petite idée sur qui l'a banni


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * balance des noms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de nom, je suis pas comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais j'ai bien vu qui etait là en meme temps que moi hier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faut aller voir au User's de la nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

On a dû recevoir le même message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, moi j'en ai pas recu


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2003)

Allez, je vais vous laisser tranquille pour ce week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2003)

Tiens !!! je suis pas encore parti


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

On a dû recevoir le même message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, j'ai ma petite idée sur qui l'a banni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est toi ?


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens, moi j'en ai pas recu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu n'est pas modérateur


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan, je pensais pas à lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plutôt à un autre


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2003)

un jouteur ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Avril 2003)

Un apprenti jouteur alors


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2003)

avec des dred ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Avril 2003)

presque


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2003)

il serai pas dans une certaine d'école d'info ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2003)

Je vous ai pas trop manqué ?


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2003)

pas du tout


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * pas du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien ce que j'esperais


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

Tiens j'irais bien reprendre un p'tit chocolat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut pas s'arreter trop brutalement


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

hipssss


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu n'est pas modérateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pourtant postulé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais toujours pas reçu de reponse...


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2003)

on vous rappelera


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on vous rappelera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

cool


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on vous rappelera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oups j'ai oublié de laisser mon n° de téléphone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il va falloir que je recommence ma lettre de motivation


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2003)

a dans 10 ans


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

tu t'y prends à l'avance pour tes invitations


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2003)

j'ai plein de connaisance


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

Il faudra me le rappeler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai la memoire courte


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

Tiens je l'ecrit ici pour m'en souvenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




revenir dans 10 ans


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2003)

et si il y a un crash du forum ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2003)

Bonsoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi de nouveau depuis le temps ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

parles pas de malheur


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonsoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi de nouveau depuis le temps ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

bonjoir,

t'as un peu de lecture pour etre au courant


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

J'allais justement ecrire, que je voyais dans ma boule magique, que tu arrivais


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * J'allais justement ecrire, que je voyais dans ma boule magique, que tu arrivais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il va falloir que je l'emmene a reviser


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

Salut alèm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rebienvenue


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

Tiens j'ai faim... ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas mangé de chocolats


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

t'es trop speed Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

J'arrive pas à trouver un avatar qui me plaise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Alors j'ai mis mon petit Winnie en attendant ...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Ben mon povre Winnie, euh!!! Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'a rien sur Google ?

Qu'est-ce que tu voudrais comme style?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * J'arrive pas à trouver un avatar qui me plaise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Alors j'ai mis mon petit Winnie en attendant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as qu'a mettre ta photo


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Ca?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

y'en a pas un qui te plait là dedans?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Ben mon povre Winnie, euh!!! Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





y'a rien sur Google ?

Qu'est-ce que tu voudrais comme style?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que je vais reprendre mon ancien avatar WuShuTanClan4everMacG (c'est un art martial ancestral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) débusqué il y a quelques temps par un certain amateur de Guiness


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

un p'tit Buzz?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * un p'tit Buzz?




* 

[/QUOTE]

non merci je ne fume pas


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

ou ca?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

ou encore ca


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

Ayé j'ai changé.

De toute façon le forum Macg était trop petit pour 2  Winnie the pooh


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un nouveau copain pour toi Finn


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * ou encore ca




* 

[/QUOTE]

la chasse est ouverte ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

la chasse est ouverte ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas un moustique


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





y'en a pas un qui te plait là dedans?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je verai bien fin en monsieur patate


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Bon moi je me demande si je garde ou pas ma signature


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je verai bien fin en monsieur patate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et Prerima en Madame Patate


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Dites donc les d'jeuns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y'a plus qu'une page avant la 100eme


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

plusque 21 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

il est encore loin le train


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Si on m'avait pas arreté dans mon élan vendredi on y serait deja


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

c'est dingue ca, des moderateurs qui trainent là a 3h du mat


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Si on m'avait pas arreté dans mon élan vendredi on y serait deja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * c'est dingue ca, des moderateurs qui trainent là a 3h du mat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et il m'a meme pas dit qui il etait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




peut-etre un moderateur anonyme


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

oups, vous avez vu l'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je retourne a mes occupations de 19h


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

je vous laisse mettre ce thread a 100


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Tiens deja la


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

burp....



pardon


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * burp....



pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens j'ai fais la question et la reponse dans le meme post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est plus du flood ca


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Tiens avant d'arriver a 100, est-ce qu'ils y en a qui lisennt ce thread*? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* mis a part les posteurs?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

les chats comptent pas, ils savent pas lire


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

et tous les autres trucs a 4 pattes ou plus c'est pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Tiens ce soir je vais pt'etre regarder la TV


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens ce soir je vais pt'etre regarder la TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

me peter un neuronne


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

me peter un neuronne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un de plus, un de moins, c'est pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Y'a quelqu'un l'ad'ans?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Bon hé... je vais pas me finir la page tout seul?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

remarque pour l'instant j'ai rien d'autre a faire


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

et certains doivent manger


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

il faudrait que je recompte a partir du debut pour savoir combien il en reste


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

en tout cas j'ai trouvé un belle image pour la 111


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









j'ai oublié de compter


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Bon a la 111 j'en chercherais une autre pour la 100


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

bon 100 quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Toutes mes pensées vont a alèm, initiateur de ce thread, qui est passé aujourd'hui sur MacG (en coup de vent) et qui j'espere repassera


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

c'etait bien le film


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * c'etait bien le film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, oui


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

tu l'as vu ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * tu l'as vu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui


----------



## prerima (23 Avril 2003)

Une petite image pour la 100 ème !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

c'est gentil d'etre passé nous faire un ptit coucou


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

il manque plus que Mackie et la fete battera son plein


----------



## prerima (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * c'est gentil d'etre passé nous faire un ptit coucou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh, c'est normal !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, c'est sympa ici, on se sent presque chez soi !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Oh, c'est normal !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, c'est sympa ici, on se sent presque chez soi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL

c'est vrai qu'on est au calme, pas derrangé par les voisins, juste le bruit du DD qui sifflote


----------



## prerima (23 Avril 2003)

Tu vas bientôt changer ta signature alors ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Je sais pas encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'attend de trouver quelquechose d'aussi classe


----------



## prerima (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * j'attend de trouver quelquechose d'aussi classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas pour tout de suite alors !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

je cherche, je cherche


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

T'as vu la tienne ?


----------



## prerima (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * je cherche, je cherche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon courage pour ta recherche !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Ca viendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si vous avez des idées...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

Allez je prend le relai maintenant !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Allez je prend le relai maintenant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et bien on est pas couché


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

ca sert plus a rien de veiller le mardi


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

de toute facon je vais y aller, j'ai l'oreiller qui m'appelle


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

faites de jolis reves d'ephelants


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens avant d'arriver a 100, est-ce qu'ils y en a qui lisennt ce thread*? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* mis a part les posteurs?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bien obligé....


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Bien obligé....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est si dur que ca?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

Y'a encore un apero au Bar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Y'a encore un apero au Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel apéro ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Quel apéro ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Celui-ci


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Mais maintenant c'est plus l'heure, il va falloir attendre ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

un p'tit coup pour la route


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * un p'tit coup pour la route  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

flooder ou tafer il faut choisir !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Taf @ 150%
Flood @ 02 %


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Pour la peine ce soir ca sera 100 % flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin pt'etre


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

C'est l'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Burps.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon je vais aller manger


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

bon j'avais dit 100% flood, mais je sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca a l'aire de recomencer a ramer


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

et puis il y a un super nouveau theme au Google image


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

et puis les 3000 ce soir je sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'hesite


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

en fait j'ai envie d'aller me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Mais je trouve qu'il est bien trop tot


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Tiens je vais aller faire un petit tour sur le toubarvert


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens je vais aller faire un petit tour sur le toubarvert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est intime ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

autant continuer a monologuer ici


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Mais c'est qui qui est en vacances en ce moment? les parisiens?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

de l'action


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

m'ouais


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

allez, une petite pause


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

re


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

ca devient palpitant


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

en venant sur le forum ce soir, il ne se doutait pas qu'il venait de pousser la porte de la 5eme dimension...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

ils devraient faire des boutons encore plus gros


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * ils devraient faire des boutons encore plus gros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et plus laid


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Ca c'est l'appel du lit


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

dodo, l'enfant do...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Ben voila, j'suis plus que tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

et si...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

non non non, pas ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

bon, bientot alors


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

j'suis plus tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

et voila, j'ai plus sommeil maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

je vais quand meme pas cette page tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

ben voila, encore tout seul, mais heureux d'avoir vu quelqu'un


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

allez elle est plus si longue que ca a finir cette foutue page


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

et une fois finie on pourra passer a des choses plus serieuses


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et une fois finie on pourra passer a des choses plus serieuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

lol


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

bon combien qu'il n'en reste?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

y'en a aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon cette fois ci au lit sinon demain ca sera encore rude


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

aller, tourne toi petite page


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Y'avait rien d'interressant ici


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

et zoup'la...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

et de 3000


----------



## prerima (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et de 3000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Un grand bravo à Globalcut pour ces 3000 posts !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez, un beau feu d'artifice pour fêter ça !!!!







Encore Bravo à toi Global, 3000 posts c'est énorme et tout ça rien qu'en floodant franchement c'est grand !


----------



## Black Beru (24 Avril 2003)

J'ai cru voir voler bas une allusion blessante...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Un grand bravo à Globalcut pour ces 3000 posts !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez, un beau feu d'artifice pour fêter ça !!!!


Encore Bravo à toi Global, 3000 posts c'est énorme et tout ça rien qu'en floodant franchement c'est grand !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je ne fais pas que flooder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bien que cette activité doit prendre 75 % de mes posts


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

je suis sur que les modos ont des stats et pourront confirmer


----------



## Black Beru (24 Avril 2003)

Pour les autres forums, je sais pas, mais pour le forum clan-m4k, j'émets des réserves quant à l'exactitude de tes statistiques


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Black Beru:</font><hr /> * Pour les autres forums, je sais pas, mais pour le forum clan-m4k, j'émets des réserves quant à l'exactitude de tes statistiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est donc que vous tenez des stats


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Black Beru:</font><hr /> * Pour les autres forums, je sais pas, mais pour le forum clan-m4k, j'émets des réserves quant à l'exactitude de tes statistiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'allume SPSS alors !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

J'allume SPSS alors !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu devais pas retourner reviser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh c'est quoi SPSS ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je connaissais VTFF pas pas SPSS


----------



## Black Beru (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

J'allume SPSS alors !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai déjà entendu parler de ce bidule, par une copine qui est en 3e année de psycho... C'est un logiciel de statistique dévolu aux psychologues ou quelque chose dans ce genre-là... Je l'ai déjà vu traîner sur les PCs de l'Uni (mais bon, je me suis jamais attardé dessus, généralement mon pointeur glisse jusqu'à la catégorie "programmation" du menu Démarrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Black Beru:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai déjà entendu parler de ce bidule, par une copine qui est en 3e année de psycho... C'est un logiciel de statistique dévolu aux psychologues ou quelque chose dans ce genre-là... )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bingo !!!! çà faisait plus d'un an que je ramais pour le trouver (et j'y suis finalement parvenu après maints efforts et maints coups de mains !!!)

C'est un logiciel de statistiques très utilisé dans les sciences humaines (notamment en psychologie expérimentale) qui se présente sous la forme d'un tableur (genre Excel) et on fait plein de calculs avec des tableaux et des graphiques très compliqués.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *...avec des tableaux et des graphiques très compliqués.  * 

[/QUOTE]

trop cool


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

Tu lui donne quoi comme croquettes a ton chat pour qu'il soit aussi speed ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

allez je me rentre @+


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

demain soir c'est le week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils sont là........




(2.6 Mo)

merci petit scarabée


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

et là aussi











 (page html  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

je vais aller me couper les cheuveux


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * je vais aller me couper les cheuveux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ceci n'a aucun rapport avec ce qui a ete ecrit precedement


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

p'tite coupe d'été


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

Merde, il va falloir attendre jusqu'au 12 mai pour le nouvel album de Dulce Liquido


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

juste comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

Toujours aussi calme par ici


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

On peux pas etre a la fois au Bar et au Flood


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * On peux pas etre a la fois au Bar et au Flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'avais oublié le Mini Chat aussi


----------



## Blob (25 Avril 2003)

Serait temps de s'y mettre parce qu'au bar ils friment comme des malades avec leur 80 000 posts !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Serait temps de s'y mettre parce qu'au bar ils friment comme des malades avec leur 80 000 posts !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens ca faisait longtemps que tu etais passé par ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est sur ici c'est plus intime que le Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au faite, tu peux mettre ton lien ici


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens ca faisait longtemps que tu etais passé par ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est sur ici c'est plus intime que le Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au faite, tu peux mettre ton lien ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh purééééeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 phrases dans le meme post


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Oh purééééeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 phrases dans le meme post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et là encore 2


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et là encore 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ahhh, voilà qui est plus raisonnable


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
au faite, tu peux mettre ton lien ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blob (26 Avril 2003)

Alors voila en exclu mondiale le lien qui perturba the big... Azsrgg quoi qu'est que c'est . nooooooon aaargg arzesqmepizzzzzzzzzeerrchhhhhhhhht ... donc le lien est www.disney.com (attention aux ames sensibles on y voit mickey avec 1 salope-tte rouge)


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 









* 

[/QUOTE]






  tu prends jamais de vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Alors voila en exclu mondiale le lien qui perturba the big... Azsrgg quoi qu'est que c'est . nooooooon aaargg arzesqmepizzzzzzzzzeerrchhhhhhhhht ... donc le lien est www.disney.com (attention aux ames sensibles on y voit mickey avec 1 salope-tte rouge)  * 

[/QUOTE]

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGhhhhhhhhhhh c'est quoi ce truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Ca va pas la tete  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non mais il peut y avoir des enfants ici


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

Vite, Black Beru a la rescousse


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

Je suis encore tout retourné


----------



## Blob (26 Avril 2003)

Dans un style encore plus gore: http://www.barbie.com/

mais la faut faire gaffe se préparer psychologiquement avant. On en revient pas inchangé!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Avril 2003)

Là c'est décidé, je réclame votre enfermement immédiat à tous deux pour mise en danger de la santé mentale d'autrui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On n'a pas idée de montrer des choses pareilles


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Avril 2003)

Il n'y a pas de raison qu'il n'y ait que les garçons qui en profite pour se rincer l'oeil avec ses cochonnes de Barbie.

Voici pour vous gentes dames et gentes damoiselles


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

Salut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Avril 2003)

Salut !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

Ca va?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

Ca va


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

Et toi, çà va ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Avril 2003)

Bonjour !


----------



## macinside (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Serait temps de s'y mettre parce qu'au bar ils friment comme des malades avec leur 80 000 posts !   * 

[/QUOTE]


floodons donc contre le bar


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 


floodons donc contre le bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

YES


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 


floodons donc contre le bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi le Bar ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

C'est quoi le Bar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je prefere la Pub


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Avril 2003)

2600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 niark


----------



## macinside (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

C'est quoi le Bar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

va te coucher


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

Juste pour faire un essai pour mon nouvel avatar !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Juste pour faire un essai pour mon nouvel avatar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il est zoli mais il fait pas trop fille


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

sinon qu'est-ce que je fais?
je reste a flooder ici ou je vais au pub ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

J'sais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

J'vais reprendre un p'tit verre pour reflechir


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

@ toute


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

va te coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je crois meme que je vais finalement rester


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je crois meme que je vais finalement rester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai encore 184 post aujourd'hui avant d'etre jetté


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

tiens il faudrait peut-etre un "s" a 183 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

bon finalement je vais faire un tour au B.., non au P..


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Quoique


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 2600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 niark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Hein


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

et si finalement j'allais me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Non pas avec toi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Finalement y'a bon le génépy


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Que des plantes


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

y'a bon


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Ca sent les vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

mais faudrait pas etre malade...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

et demain les 90 ans de Mémé


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

ca va encore donner


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

On va encore bien manger


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

et bien picoller


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

tiens je suis


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

et serais


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

encore bien blindé


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 


floodons donc contre le bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

encore un peu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 


floodons donc contre le bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
peut-on le faire?


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

Bonsoir Global !

En forme ce soir !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

OUI ON PEUT


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Bob et sa bande, s'amusent si bien...


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

Ah ! Mais c'est Bob le bricoleur !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Ah ! Mais c'est Bob le bricoleur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] OUI ON PEUT


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Ravitallement de génépy, je reviens


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

En ce qui concerne mon avatar, effectivement ce n'est pas une fille, c'est un adorable mage noir agé de 9 ans !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * En ce qui concerne mon avatar, effectivement ce n'est pas une fille, c'est un adorable mage noir agé de 9 ans !





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble de l'avoir deja croisé, mais je sias plus trop où


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Une BD, un jeu vidéo?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

r'assurez-vous en vrai je suis pas comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * r'assurez-vous en vrai je suis pas comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

JE SUIS PIRE


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Une BD, un jeu vidéo?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un jeu vidéo !!!!! FFIX !!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Un jeu vidéo !!!!! FFIX !!!!!!!




* 

[/QUOTE]





ben voilà

mais avant ca, il existait pas ?


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 





ben voilà

mais avant ca, il existait pas ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, il ne me semble pas !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

c'etait peut-etre un soir tard...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * c'etait peut-etre un soir tard...  * 

[/QUOTE]

trés tard


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Ca me fait plaisir de te voire flooder autant


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Allez Finn, sort de ce corps


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

trés tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

peut-être  *trop* tard !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Tu veux avoir la meme signature que moi?


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Allez Finn, sort de ce corps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, mais ça va tout va bien pour moi !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

peut-être  trop tard !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

apres l'heure c'est toujours l'heure


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tu veux avoir la meme signature que moi?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi pas ! Ca me ferait une signature au moins !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi pas ! Ca me ferait une signature au moins !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

http://www.macmanu.free.fr/SignMG.jpg


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Merci, mais ça va tout va bien pour moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais qui parle vraiment


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

http://www.macmanu.free.fr/SignMG.jpg * 

[/QUOTE]

Je te remercie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je ne voudrais pas te copier !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Burpppp


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Burpppp  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pardon


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Burpppp  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout va bien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Je te remercie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais je ne voudrais pas te copier !   * 

[/QUOTE]
T'inquietes, ils doivent donner la meem a tout le monde


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Tout va bien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour aller ca va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pour revenir


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

Merci de me rassurer !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Tout va bien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et vous ?

quel mal poli je fais


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Pour aller ca va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pour revenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel humour !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Vous restez encore longtemps ou bien sinon


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Quel humour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Mais qui parle vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh bien, c'est  *prerima* !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *


















* 

[/QUOTE]

et dans le desordre


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Eh bien, c'est  prerima !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

désolé, j'ai eu un doute


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Allez je vais me coucher


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

désolé, j'ai eu un doute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne comprend vraiment pas pourquoi !


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Allez je vais me coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonne nuit alors !


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

Une dernière petite image !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Allez je vais me coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'y a cru?


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

T'y a cru?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Une dernière petite image ! * 

[/QUOTE]

Finn prend le relais ?


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et vous ?

quel mal poli je fais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci de t'inquiéter de nous, mais oui ça va !


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Finn prend le relais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non désolé !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Une dernière petite image ! * 

[/QUOTE]

qu'est-ce que tu nous fait là??? tu flood ?


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

qu'est-ce que tu nous fait là??? tu flood ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


Moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non jamais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas mon genre, je suis une fille sérieuse !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Non désolé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon je vais me coucher pour de vrai alors


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Avril 2003)

Si tôt?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Là tu m'étonnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait t'étais en forme ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 


Moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non jamais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas mon genre, je suis une fille sérieuse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Un petit mot au User's de la nuit alors...
juste avant de partir


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

bon je vais me coucher pour de vrai alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu voulais me vexer, cest gagné !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Si tôt?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Là tu m'étonnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait t'étais en forme ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu prends le relais?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu voulais me vexer, cest gagné !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ohhhhh, fais pas la tete, je t'aime bien


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu voulais me vexer, cest gagné !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

soit pas si compliqué


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ohhhhh, fais pas la tet je t'aime bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

D'accord, tout va bien alors !

Le seul problème, c'est Finn qui veut m'enlever l'ordi !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ohhhhh, fais pas la tete, je t'aime bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oups, c'etait un secret


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

oups, c'etait un secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est pas un problème, tout de façon personne ne vient ici, le secret sera bien gardé !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

D'accord, tout va bien alors !

Le seul problème, c'est Finn qui veut m'enlever l'ordi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as assez floodé comme ca Finn, laisses l'iMac a Prerima pour une fois


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Tiens les british tiennent pas l'alcool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ils gerbent en bas de chez moi


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

T'as assez floodé comme ca Finn, laisses l'iMac a Prerima pour une fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

*(mode finn on) Bon Finn il dit : tout le monde au lit, et qu'çà saute, nom de Zeus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mode finn off*


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens les british tiennent pas l'alcool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ils gerbent en bas de chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c - - - - - - s de rosbeef


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

(mode finn on) Bon Finn il dit : tout le monde au lit, et qu'çà saute, nom de Zeus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mode finn off * 

[/QUOTE]

pas gloop Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bien bonne nuit a vous deux


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

(mode finn on) Bon Finn il dit : tout le monde au lit, et qu'çà saute, nom de Zeus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mode finn off * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, et bien je crois que je vais aller me coucher alors !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

ne derniere p'tite goutte et moi aussi je vais au lit


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

Bonne nuit à toi Global et aux autres !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Bon, et bien je crois que je vais aller me coucher alors !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ca fait plaisir a voir


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Un petit doigt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























































































































































































































































































































































de psychologie


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

Finn de loin (déjà dans le lit) : "non un burger plutôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "

PS : "ça marche bien ces petites bornes airport  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Un petit doigt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























































































































































































































































































































































de psychologie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1051436297globalcut">



*M'ouais...*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Je suis decus par GlobalCut
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Je m'y attendais de ta part GlobalCut
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />ohhhhh oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 encore GlobalCut
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Autre chose? ... Mais quoi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Finn de loin (déjà dans le lit) : "non un burger plutôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "

[/QUOTE]

MDR

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr />  
PS : "ça marche bien ces petites bornes airport  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"   

[/QUOTE]

Vous avez ca?
et le DD? *


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

A voté ! Un vote anonyme de bien entendu !


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Vous avez ca? * 

[/QUOTE]

La borne airport, c'est moi (prerima) ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et le DD?  * 

[/QUOTE] 

Pas encore !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * A voté ! Un vote anonyme de bien entendu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme tous les votes


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

La borne airport, c'est moi (prerima) !  * 

[/QUOTE]

MAXI MDR


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

Au fait, génials les tabs sur safari !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Au fait, génials les tabs sur safari !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien pratique


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

je sais plus ce que je voulais dire


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * je sais plus ce que je voulais dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah si, que je le trouvais genial ce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec sa tete et son sourrire debile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais mon preferé reste lui


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * je sais plus ce que je voulais dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est dommage, cela devait être très interréssant !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

C'est dommage, cela devait être très interréssant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si j'ai retrouvé c'est juste au dessus de toi


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

mais mon preferé reste lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme moi, c'est mon préféré !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Tu me troubles


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

si j'ai retrouvé c'est juste au dessus de toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, merci j'ai vu !

Tu es trop rapide pour moi !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

et pourtant j'utilise pas les tabs


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 
Tu es trop rapide pour moi !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non... rien...


----------



## prerima (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Non... rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en étais sure !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Bon a 3 j'y vais


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

J'en étais sure !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

J'en étais sure !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as mal voté alors alors


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bon a 3 j'y vais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

1


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bon a 3 j'y vais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

2


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bon a 3 j'y vais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

2 et demie


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

2 3/4


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

apres je suis nul en math, 3/9 c'est mieux ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

et 2/3


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

7878456621317485126746125746524151749204197/1506057516067520197406127102518506246550158450140218452042062075895195457549510754554


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

pt'etre


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

et 3


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouffff

il est parti


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

vivement les wacances


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Car:

pendant les vacanceuuuuh
au lieu de travailé
Hié hié
on danceuhhhh
le boudibougloo
Hié hié


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Bon t'es lourd, on avait dis 3....


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

tiun ennob


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

oupssss, c'est dur ce matin

Allez bonne journée @+


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

et hop


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

Que de dégats ici !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

Tiens Global je t'ai trouvé de quoi t'habiller 









Manque plus que le caleçon Guiness


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tiens Global je t'ai trouvé de quoi t'habiller 









Manque plus que le caleçon Guiness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Le chapeau ca ira (je l'ai deja essayé), mais je crois que les t-shirts seront trop petits


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Que de dégats ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Où ca ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ah oui, c'est a cause de prerima  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non je rigole, c'etait tres sympat hier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

Je n'en doute pas


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

t'as pas idée non plus d'aller te coucher si tot le samedi


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

juste en repassant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * t'as pas idée non plus d'aller te coucher si tot le samedi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah oui mais il y avait X-Files et puis prerima elle m'avait pris l'ordi alors moi je suis allé me couché euh


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

Ca y est Globalcut a investi le bar. Va-t-il laisser tomber l'ultraflood ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































La suite au prochain post de Globalcut !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

Pour le plaisir de se faire plaisir !












































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































 <img src="/ubbthreads/imag


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ca y est Globalcut a investi le bar. Va-t-il laisser tomber l'ultraflood ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































La suite au prochain post de Globalcut !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, ma maison est ici


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pour le plaisir de se faire plaisir !






































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































 <img src="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif"*


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

Je passais au bar juste comme ca, presque par hasard


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

Je trouve ca decevant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (le Bar)


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

That's all


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

qu'est ce qu'on est bien ici


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Je trouve ca decevant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (le Bar)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Une raison de plus de boire frais


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * qu'est ce qu'on est bien ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Une raison de plus de boire frais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

une bonne biere fraiche


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

Entre le foot sur la 1 et Barnabie sur la 3 mon coeur balance


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

Ce soir je me couche tot


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

pt'etre


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Une raison de plus de boire frais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

a saint tropez ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

a saint tropez ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

dans ma cave ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

dans ma cave ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

dans ta cave ?


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

dans ta cave ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai pas de cave


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai pas de cave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon, le jardin alors


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

Bonne nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bonne semaine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

Globalcut est parti se coucher déjà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez je quitte safari et me met sur appleworks alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A peluche


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

Le nain reprend l'ecole, il faut se lever tot


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

je t'avais pas reconnu


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Ou est passé globalCucut?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

A l'école surement. C'est pour ca le petit air calme sur le forum.... mmh.... et y'a meme du soleil ! Une bien belle apres midi s'annonce


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Pour le plaisir de se faire plaisir !



































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































 &lt;img src

[/QUOTE]

J'espere qu'il s'est brossé les d*


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Les dents.. qu'il s'est brossé les dents...

Putain de quote de merde !


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Tout ca j'ai du poster 2 fois pour dire la même connerie... on va croire que je fais mon globalcut


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

plus que 4h57 avant que Steve nous fasse son strip!!!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2003)

Blob dans un forum jeux ... on aura tout vu


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Tout ca j'ai du poster 2 fois pour dire la même connerie... on va croire que je fais mon globalcut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

mais non


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Blob dans un forum jeux ... on aura tout vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

oui j'avoue je me fait chier, chui malade (la grippe pneumotatypique cancérigene sans doute)

alors je post et meme dans un aussi bete forum que jeux... MAC en plus ! mouahaha


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

mais non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si si la preuve!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Bon j'ai faim. Vais me taper un bon sandwish made in blob avec tous les restes frigoteux. QQun en veux?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Bon j'ai faim. Vais me taper un bon sandwish made in blob avec tous les restes frigoteux. QQun en veux?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non merci je viens de manger une bonne salade grâce aux courses que j'ai fait gratuitement chez ATAC : c'est vrai il y a 97 produits qui sont gratuits chez eux


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Si si la preuve!  * 

[/QUOTE]

fais gaffe tu va y prendre gout


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Et que ceux qui postent ici ne viennent pas se plaindre aprés


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

et puis j'ai meme envie de raler ici


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

et puis je vais meme peut-etre flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

[/b]

c'etait comme ca normalement


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



*

c'etait comme ca normalement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

merde ca marche tjrs po


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Allez je prendre l'apero


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Allez je prendre l'apero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

des aperos meme


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

et malabar il a qu'a bien se tenir


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Allez, encore un p'tit jaune


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Y'a des jours comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Tiens, y'a de l'orage


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Tiens, j'irais bien au pub


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Na


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

pfff


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Salut le Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

comment ca? je peux pas ecrire ca...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Arretez de regarder M6


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

on nous prend pour des cons


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Allez, je vais faire un tour au pub


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

peut-etre a plus


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

rien, oubliez


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

HAHAHAH on est déjà couché? petit floodeur !! Amateur!! 

C'est maintenant que les choses sérieuses commencent!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Cham me fait peur il post des droles d'images sur le bar ichat.... je vais faire des cauchemards je dois rester éveillé


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Et maintenant FRJ s'y met!!! RHAAAAAA 2 psychopates en chaleurs..... je prefere encore flooder comme un nain tiens


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Y'a des jours comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui.. je te comprend ....


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Non je déconne .... TOus les jours de ma vie sont un peu plus beau a chaque minute.


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

J'espere que mes descendants viendront voir mes floods et en parlerons avec fierté....


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Bon je commence a me faire chier. Une bonne Eristoff Ice et c 'est reparti!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Un petit coup de Eristoff Kozak c'est différent mais ca passe bien aussi


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Moué. Je ne comprend pas comment il fait l'autre fou pour flooder tout seul. C'est très chiant.


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Une sorte de traversée en solitaire d'un desert inhabité au fin fond du monde


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Tout ca pour faire défiler ce nombre magique de message. Tester la limite..... 99 999 ? qu'y a t il au dela!!!? telle est la question


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Bordel mais si jamais qqun vient lire mes conneries.... C'est comme si il lisait en moi .. j'ai honte


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

j'oubliais qu'on est dans un forum JEU MAC ) personne ne viendra jamais rien lire ici!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

ne nous laissons pas aller on a un bar a rattraper plus que 95 456 messages!!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

moué


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

pas facile de rester eveillé.


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Trouver des conneries a dire encore et toujours....


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Lutter contre la fatigue


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Le flood devrait etre une discipline olympique!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Tout est question d'entraiement


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Ma grand mere me l'a toujours dis:" entraine toi mon ptit blob, et tu arriveras a tout'


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Mais je ne penses pas qu'on son époque le floodage était fort répandu


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Elle était peut etre maitresse floodeuse 3eme dan. qui peut savoir?!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Ah ben ccome disait global.....


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

on est comme chez soi ici!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

je vais mettre mes pantoufles a coté de celle de global tiens!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

par contre je ne vois pas ou il a mit sa pipe?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Ah ben il fait bien nuit maintenant il est temps de raviver le feu de la cheminée une derniere fois


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Merde j'ai plus de bois!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Tant pis, global va encore dire que je consomme mais j'allume le chauffage electrique na!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Rhooo maousse est encore en train de médire sur des posteurs


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Mais je ne dirai pas sur qui il balance ah ca non


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

je suis une tombe quand je veux


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Non rien de rien!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

n'insistez pas madame! passez votre chemin


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2003)

je me rapelle de rien


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2003)

c'est pas ca les paroles ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2003)

on m'aurait menti ?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

vbah toute facon maousse a raison... c'est tous des ptits cons!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2003)

A l'insu de mon plein gres ?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

oups


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2003)

richard ... arrete de tuer l'herbes ... il y a des toilettes pour pisser ..


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2003)

je vais le dire a ma meme de banniere de biguorre ..


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2003)

c'est au milieu .. c'est merveilleux


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Non décidément le flood c pas pour moi.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2003)

mouhahahah


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (29 Avril 2003)

j'suis bon pour la camisole


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

c'est trop éprouvant ... je finirais par me droguer!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





je t'avais pas reconnu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour faire plaisir à ma 'tite soeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis le mago de Heroes of Might &amp; Magic III, il commençait à se faire vieux...


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Ayé maousse m'insulte maintenant!!!


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Rhooo maousse est encore en train de médire sur des posteurs   * 

[/QUOTE]oui, c'est bien moi


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Il dit que je suis fou!! pq?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Ah ca parce qu'on est admin on peut insulter le petit peuple... ah ben ca!! c'est du propre!


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * oui, c'est bien moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]mauvaise langue..et je la tire...


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Mince y'a des gens faisont semblant de rien


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Bordel mais si jamais qqun vient lire mes conneries.... C'est comme si il lisait en moi .. j'ai honte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a des jours où être modérateur se rapproche du boulot de psychiatre


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * mauvaise langue..et je la tire...  * 

[/QUOTE]

il vient nous narguer!! TOUS AUX ARMES CITOYENS!


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * mauvaise langue..et je la tire...  * 

[/QUOTE]j'ai pas envie de me faire pointer


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Mince y'a des gens faisont semblant de rien  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon je crois que c loupé je vais plus passer incognito!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * j'suis bon pour la camisole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben ca! C''est clair! prend tes bonbons rouges avant d'aller dodo!


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

il vient nous narguer!! TOUS AUX ARMES CITOYENS!  * 

[/QUOTE]la belgique est en guerre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  au secours !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * j'oubliais qu'on est dans un forum JEU MAC ) personne ne viendra jamais rien lire ici!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est petit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Allez, 15 posts une main dans le dos pour la peine !

et une...
et deux...
et on allonge bien le bras jusqu'au clavier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ET DROIT, LE BUSTE, BORDEL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et trois...


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * la belgique est en guerre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  au secours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'on le noye dans la biere de carnaval!


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * la belgique est en guerre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  au secours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]Manquerait plus que la suisse s'y mette


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Y a des jours où être modérateur se rapproche du boulot de psychiatre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui attention a la théorie qui dit que le patient tombe tjrs amoureux de  son psy......


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Bon je crois que c loupé je vais plus passer incognito!  * 

[/QUOTE]Faut pas prévenir l'ennemi quand on est en inflitration, gros malin


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Ca c'est petit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Allez, 15 posts une main dans le dos pour la peine !

et une...
et deux...
et on allonge bien le bras jusqu'au clavier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ET DROIT, LE BUSTE, BORDEL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et trois...  * 

[/QUOTE]

pfouuuu c comme ca qu'ils font les vrais? ben merde alors chui un ptit


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Faut pas prévenir l'ennemi quand on est en inflitration, gros malin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

MAis vous petes tous mes amis enfin! allez un gros poutou!! viens la!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Oh itunes 4 vient de sortir!


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Moué. Je ne comprend pas comment il fait l'autre fou pour flooder tout seul. C'est très chiant.   * 

[/QUOTE]C'est pour ça qu'on est là, fallait le dire que tu t'embêtais (pas t'abêtissait, non ... !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Manquerait plus que la suisse s'y mette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca ira, merci... J'ai eu mon lot ces derniers temps


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Arg je fatigue ... abandonnez moi ici. vous viendrez me chercher plus tard. N'ayez crainte je survivrai


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Oh itunes 4 vient de sortir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]Et j'ai mangé de la pizza ce soir... C'était bon ?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Moi je fais ca pour aider le forum jeu mac.... histoire qu'on croie que des gens y postent


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Oui attention a la théorie qui dit que le patient tombe tjrs amoureux de  son psy......   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va dépendre de ta poitrine ça


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

BON ALORS IL SORT QUAND UT2003?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Je vais me faire frapper .. vilain blob vilain!!


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Et j'ai mangé de la pizza ce soir... C'était bon ?   * 

[/QUOTE] *OOOUUUUUIIIII !!!!!!!*


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Ca va dépendre de ta poitrine ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis pas blonde  c pas grave?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

Quand Globalcut va revenir, il va être bon jaloux... on a investi sa demeure pendant qu'il dormait


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Et j'ai mangé de la pizza ce soir... C'était bon ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non tu as vomis je te le rappelle.


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Quand Globalcut va revenir, il va être bon jaloux... on a investi sa demeure pendant qu'il dormait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

bah c normal. il n'est que locataire ici


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

ho !
j'ai une idée de sujet pour le forum MGZ !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quel grand soir


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * BON ALORS IL SORT QUAND UT2003? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec MacOS 10.2.6, ça c'est le pronostic optimiste


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Non tu as vomis je te le rappelle.  * 

[/QUOTE]


et d'ailleur tu peux venir nettoyer ta quiche qd tu veux !!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Non tu as vomis je te le rappelle.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va me rappeller un certain lien de cham ca. juste avant d'aller pieuter.... pas bon pas bon!!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

je suis pas blonde  c pas grave?  * 

[/QUOTE]

On fera avec... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez... sur les genoux mon petit..


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Avec MacOS 10.2.6, ça c'est le pronostic optimiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais déja lu ca qque part..... mais avec des autres chiffres


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

... Et parlez-moi de votre père...


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * OOOUUUUUIIIII !!!!!!!






* 

[/QUOTE]

il joui avec une pizza..... Elle était bien la livreuse?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

On fera avec... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez... sur les genoux mon petit.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Papa le monsieur il met ses mains dans mon pantalon!!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * ho !
j'ai une idée de sujet pour le forum MGZ !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quel grand soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il fait durer le suspense!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * ho !
j'ai une idée de sujet pour le forum MGZ !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quel grand soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Crache seulement, que je puisse modérer


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 "Merci d'avoir écrit un nouveau message"  

[/QUOTE] 

Ah ben on va remettre ca alors!!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Ce message a déjà été posté dans la base de données.  



[/QUOTE] 

L'enfoirééééééééééé


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Crache seulement, que je puisse modérer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]C'est très sérieux, grand ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'ets pou votre bien


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * C'est très sérieux, grand ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'ets pou votre bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi quand tu postes ici tu fais des fautes de francais? tu veux te mettre a niveau espece de salaud?!


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> *C'ets pou votre bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]p'tin, chuis meilleur que michel leeb, moi...


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

JE N'AI PLUS RIEN A BOIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING BULLSHIT !!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FRJ:</font><hr /> * tu vois ton futur qd tu dégueules ? * 

[/QUOTE]

Il voit sa vie défiler devant lui a chaque vomis!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi quand tu postes ici tu fais des fautes de francais? tu veux te mettre a niveau espece de salaud?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca aussi c'est petit... 

*vingt posts, vingt !! *





Allez, du nerf, la bleusaille


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * JE N'AI PLUS RIEN A BOIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING BULLSHIT !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si je suce mon pouce il doit bien avoir qque chose qui vient


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi quand tu postes ici tu fais des fautes de francais? tu veux te mettre a niveau espece de salaud?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]nen, c'es mien come ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(mackie....si tu nous regardes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * nen, c'es mien come ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(mackie....si tu nous regardes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

lol tu le fais trop bien j'ai rien compris


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * p'tin, chuis meilleur que michel leeb, moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as les mêmes lunettes, en tous cas


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

merde itunes passe du Yann Tiersen ... ca va m'endormir!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Maousse va bientot passer a la tv?

waw


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Ca aussi c'est petit... 

vingt posts, vingt !! 



* 

[/QUOTE]ça, c'est bon pour que blob puisse picoler (désolé, il est tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * (mackie....si tu nous regardes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

... on t'emmerdes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Laurent Gerra Powah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

N'empêche c'est vrai qu'on s'y croyait


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * ça, c'est bon pour que blob puisse picoler (désolé, il est tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

BEN NON JUSTEMENT!! ARRETES de remur le couteau dans la plaie!!


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * merde itunes passe du Yann Tiersen ... ca va m'endormir!!  * 

[/QUOTE]moi, c'est jean louis murat..pas mieux, chef !


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

MERDE CA VA CHIER SUR ICHAT!!!!! planquez vous!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Quand Globalcut va revenir, il va être bon jaloux... on a investi sa demeure pendant qu'il dormait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je doramis pas j'etais au pub


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Je crois qu'il vaut mieux que je me planque ici quelque temps


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Maousse va bientot passer a la tv?

waw  * 

[/QUOTE]je suis déjà passé au zapping ... Qui dit mieux


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Putain ca rigole pas le flood. TOut une technique.... faut meme jongler avec ichat!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Merde le revla!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Quand Globalcut va revenir, il va être bon jaloux... on a investi sa demeure pendant qu'il dormait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et il m'en faut plus pour etre jaloux


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

je doramis pas j'etais au pub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou on a eu peur


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Je crois qu'il vaut mieux que je me planque ici quelque temps  * 

[/QUOTE]t'es comme le loup dans la bergerie, toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 un fantôme !!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * je suis déjà passé au zapping ... Qui dit mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis la doulbure des fesses de Georges Cloney


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Alors globalcut content de notre boulot? on a pas chomé hein!?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et il m'en faut plus pour etre jaloux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon... Blob a volé tes pantoufles... ça suffit?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Ou on a eu peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

juste 5gr dans chaque oeil, je tappes pas vite mais je suis là


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

BEN NON JUSTEMENT!! ARRETES de remur le couteau dans la plaie!!  * 

[/QUOTE]normal que ça grince ?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Bon... Blob a volé tes pantoufles... ça suffit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais non euh!!!!! je les ai juste bougé de place!! pffffff


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

juste 5gr dans chaque oeil, je tappes pas vite mais je suis là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon les gars a 3 on se le fait!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Je crois qu'il vaut mieux que je me planque ici quelque temps  * 

[/QUOTE]

des choses a te reprocher ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * normal que ça grince ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas assez d'huile de coude...


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

tiens étrange


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Maousse va bientot passer a la tv?

waw  * 

[/QUOTE]

cooollll


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> *




 tiens étrange  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne retrouve plus mes pantoufles!!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

des choses a te reprocher ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non m'sieur jti jure!! C'est l'autre blackie la!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Alors globalcut content de notre boulot? on a pas chomé hein!?  * 

[/QUOTE]

bon boulo Bob


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Bon les gars a 3 on se le fait!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A quoi? Ail, béarnaise ou piment doux?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

cooollll  * 

[/QUOTE]

impressionnante répartie.... je prend de bonne notes pour plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Bon... Blob a volé tes pantoufles... ça suffit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il m'en faut plus


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * ho !
j'ai une idée de sujet pour le forum MGZ !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quel grand soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et kwé?! elle est ou?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAh enfin de la techno ds itunes... ca va chier


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

Nan en fait c'est moi qui ai piqué les pantoufles 































































































































_Note de Blackie : il méritait même pas d'être effacé_


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> *




 tiens étrange  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

et kwé?! elle est ou?  * 

[/QUOTE]

A la plazza


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

bon boulo Bob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment il estropie mon nom Glablibut..


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * blackie, efface moi ce message tout de suite !!!! 

































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a bien raison!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * blackie, efface moi ce message tout de suite !!!! 







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































 <img src="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif" a*


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * blackie, efface moi ce message tout de suite !!!! 

































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]

je viens d'y penser, mais mackie et blackie, ça se ressemble vachement.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on vous a jamais confondus ?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu as la meme impression n'est ce pas?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Non m'sieur jti jure!! C'est l'autre blackie la!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de nom


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

quel con ce blob faut tjrs qu'il en rajoute!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * 

je viens d'y penser, mais mackie et blackie, ça se ressemble vachement.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on vous a jamais confondus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca risque pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 habituellement, mes messages font plus de 20 caractères


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

impressionnante répartie.... je prend de bonne notes pour plus tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'n ai d'autre si tu veux, mais c'est plus visuel


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * 

je viens d'y penser, mais mackie et blackie, ça se ressemble vachement.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on vous a jamais confondus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

LA HONNNNNNNNNTEUUUUUUUUUUUUH MOUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

et kwé?! elle est ou?  * 

[/QUOTE]

dans ton ©


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Ca risque pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 habituellement, mes messages font plus de 20 caractères 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben mackie aussi qd il parle de Sexe dans les mangas....


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Nan en fait c'est moi qui ai piqué les pantoufles 































































































































Note de Blackie : il méritait même pas d'être effacé



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Non m'sieur jti jure!! C'est l'autre blackie la!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi tu cours comme ça


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Nan en fait c'est moi qui ai piqué les pantoufles 































































































































Note de Blackie : il méritait même pas d'être effacé



* 

[/QUOTE]

LA FRANCHEMENT C PETIT!!! MESQUIN!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

dans ton ©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

rhoooooooooooooooooooooooo ET CA ON EDITE PAS ALORS?! MAIS QUE FAIS LA POLICE!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

LA HONNNNNNNNNTEUUUUUUUUUUUUH MOUAHAHAHAHA  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mackie et moi, il y a la taille qui nous rapproche... sinon...


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Pourquoi tu cours comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour mon régime


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Bon on va devoir arreter le petit maousse a école demain........


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

LA FRANCHEMENT C PETIT!!! MESQUIN!
* 

[/QUOTE]

La preuve, c'est efficace


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

il m'en faut plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu lis au moins tout le floodage qu'on a fait? ou tu fais partie de ces gens qui n'on aucun amour pour le travail bien fait?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Mackie et moi, il y a la taille qui nous rapproche... sinon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon? et ta copine s'en plains pas?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

rhoooooooooooooooooooooooo ET CA ON EDITE PAS ALORS?! MAIS QUE FAIS LA POLICE!  * 

[/QUOTE]






  t'es au flood ici pas aux USA


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *














































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]

Aaaaaaaah la je suis fier de toi !!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

CA ME STRESSE l'ICONE D'ITUNES EN VERT!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

tu lis au moins tout le floodage qu'on a fait? ou tu fais partie de ces gens qui n'on aucun amour pour le travail bien fait? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé j'ai pas d'humour ce soir, t'es mal tombé


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 






  t'es au flood ici pas aux USA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

AH BEN CA !! merci j'avais bien vu qu'on était a floodland... je cherche toujours le space floodain!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Aaaaaaaah la je suis fier de toi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'en veux d'autres


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé j'ai pas d'humour ce soir, t'es mal tombé  * 

[/QUOTE]

qui te parle d'humour? je dis flood moi rien d'autre


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

On aurait pu croire a une certaine époque que ichat tuerait le flood eh ben non!!!!!!! FLOOD IS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * CA ME STRESSE l'ICONE D'ITUNES EN VERT!  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'es pas obligé de crier, y'en a qui cuvent


----------



## maousse (29 Avril 2003)

aple is slow cuz IMACS dont use games liek haflife!!!!!!!11. dn't by macks stev Job leaved. 
    aple is slow cuz they dont runn loonix. Mackintoshes blowed when MacIntoshes are fro faggorts!!!!!!!!1111. MACS suxxored aftar they dont runn loonix. apples are stupid becuz IMACS dont use games liek haflife!!!!!!!11. Mackintoshes blowed when IMACS dont use games liek haflife!!!!!!!11. Mackintoshes blowed when Macritoches are toys. my poopies run bestar than mac computarz becaus stev Job leaved. G$ TOWARS ARE S LOWERTHEN MY P$ 12.342534 giggahurts chips. IMAS SUXOR My balls cuz macs make baad computarz. microsoft is beattar cuz Macritoches are toys. microsoft is beattar cuz stev Job leaved. aple is slow cuz apple maeks gay ppc gumdrops!!!11. microsoft is beattar cuz Bill Gaytes is my heros. 
    MacAddict got dumb aftar macs make baad computarz. dn't by macks macs make baad computarz. Mackintoshes blowed when apple maeks gay ppc gumdrops!!!11. apples are stupid becuz MacIntoshes are fro faggorts!!!!!!!!1111. Apples are too espnsive becuz Macritoches are toys. G$ TOWARS ARE S LOWERTHEN MY P$ 12.342534 giggahurts chips. IMAS SUXOR My balls cuz Macritoches are toys. 

Na!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

Allez, bonne nuit, et n'oubliez pas :


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

AH BEN CA !! merci j'avais bien vu qu'on était a floodland... je cherche toujours le space floodain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bienvenue


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

t'es pas obligé de crier, y'en a qui cuvent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

SI VOUPLE ? Y'EN A QUI COUVENT?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * aple is slow cuz IMACS dont use games liek haflife!!!!!!!11. dn't by macks stev Job leaved. 
    aple is slow cuz they dont runn loonix. Mackintoshes blowed when MacIntoshes are fro faggorts!!!!!!!!1111. MACS suxxored aftar they dont runn loonix. apples are stupid becuz IMACS dont use games liek haflife!!!!!!!11. Mackintoshes blowed when IMACS dont use games liek haflife!!!!!!!11. Mackintoshes blowed when Macritoches are toys. my poopies run bestar than mac computarz becaus stev Job leaved. G$ TOWARS ARE S LOWERTHEN MY P$ 12.342534 giggahurts chips. IMAS SUXOR My balls cuz macs make baad computarz. microsoft is beattar cuz Macritoches are toys. microsoft is beattar cuz stev Job leaved. aple is slow cuz apple maeks gay ppc gumdrops!!!11. microsoft is beattar cuz Bill Gaytes is my heros. 
    MacAddict got dumb aftar macs make baad computarz. dn't by macks macs make baad computarz. Mackintoshes blowed when apple maeks gay ppc gumdrops!!!11. apples are stupid becuz MacIntoshes are fro faggorts!!!!!!!!1111. Apples are too espnsive becuz Macritoches are toys. G$ TOWARS ARE S LOWERTHEN MY P$ 12.342534 giggahurts chips. IMAS SUXOR My balls cuz Macritoches are toys. 

Na! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Allez, bonne nuit, et n'oubliez pas :















* 

[/QUOTE]

MEeeeerde IL l'a fait!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Allez, bonne nuit, et n'oubliez pas :















* 

[/QUOTE]

alors que revoilà la souprefette...


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

BOoooooooooooooooooooOOOOOooooNNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneEEEEEEEEEeeeeee NUIT!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

idem


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * BOoooooooooooooooooooOOOOOooooNNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneEEEEEEEEEeeeeee NUIT!  * 

[/QUOTE]

a Toooooiiiiiiii aaaauuuuuuusssssssiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * idem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

a tooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIII OOOOOoooooooSSSSSssssSSSSSSSiiiiiiiIIIIIIiiiIIiIiii

ps: tu le change qd ton avatar ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
ps: tu le change qd ton avatar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pourquoi? il te plaît pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Bon on va devoir arreter le petit maousse a école demain........



















* 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 MdR


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

SI VOUPLE ? Y'EN A QUI COUVENT?  * 

[/QUOTE]

merci pour eux


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

pourquoi? il te plaît pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas trop non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas trop BxN


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

pas trop non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas trop BxN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, c'est pas du tout même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais le précédent était pas mieux dans le genre, je te dirais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je voulais un avatar vraiment perso... Alors j'ai utilisé le dernier dessin de ma soeur (qui va sur ses 14 ans, juste pour infos)...

Moi j'aime bien son style... Mais bon, peut-être que l'amour fraternel aveugle


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Non, c'est pas du tout même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais le précédent était pas mieux dans le genre, je te dirais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je voulais un avatar vraiment perso... Alors j'ai utilisé le dernier dessin de ma soeur (qui va sur ses 14 ans, juste pour infos)...

Moi j'aime bien son style... Mais bon, peut-être que l'amour fraternel aveugle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si c'est pour des questions fraticides ou de coeurs, je ne dirais rien


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

deja couché?

merci BxN de rester


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Allez, t'inquiete, je vais bientot y aller aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Big Brother va pouvoir dormir en paix


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *...en paix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


prooooouuuuuttttttttt


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

C'est bien icic le floood?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Oui, ne quittez pas je vous le passe


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Vous avez qd meme bien floodé mes cochons


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Ca y est, j'arrive et tout le monde va se coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Et bien si c'est comme ca, je reviendrais


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

mardi matin l'empreur sa femme et le p'tit prince, 
sont venus chez moi pou me serrer la pince, 
mais comme j'etait partis, 
le petit prince a dit,
puisque c'est ainsi nous reviendrons mercredi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

mercedi matin l'empreur sa femme et le p'tit prince, 
sont venus chez moi pou me serrer la pince, 
mais comme j'etait partis, 
le petit prince a dit,
puisque c'est ainsi nous reviendrons jeudi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

jeudi matin l'empreur sa femme et le p'tit prince, 
sont venus chez moi pou me serrer la pince, 
mais comme j'etait partis, 
le petit prince a dit,
puisque c'est ainsi nous reviendrons vendredi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

vendredi matin l'empreur sa femme et le p'tit prince, 
sont venus chez moi pou me serrer la pince, 
mais comme j'etait partis, 
le petit prince a dit,
puisque c'est ainsi nous reviendront samedi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

samedi matin l'empreur sa femme et le p'tit prince, 
sont venus chez moi pou me serrer la pince, 
mais comme j'etait partis, 
le petit prince a dit,
puisque c'est ainsi nous reviendrons dimanche


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

dimanche matin l'empreur sa femme et le p'tit prince, 
sont venus chez moi pou me serrer la pince, 
mais comme j'etait partis, 
le petit prince a dit,
puisque c'est ainsi nous reviendrons lundi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

mardi matin l'empreur sa femme et le p'tit prince, 
sont venus chez moi pou me serrer la pince, 
mais comme j'etait partis, 
le petit prince a dit,
puisque c'est ainsi nous reviendrons mercredi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Tiens j'ai zappé lundi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Allez bonne nuit, je vais rejoindre ...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

bonne nuit Ueil


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

sinon en vrai je suis calme


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

tres calme


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

D'ailleur, je suis tellement calme que je vais aller me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

boonnnnnnnneeEEEeeeEe NNNNnnnNNnnnUUuuuUUiiiIiiIiiiiITTTttTtT


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

RRRRRRRRoooooOOOOOooooNNNNN PPPiiiIIIICCCChHHHHhhhhHHHhHH


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

c'est dur ce matin...


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Bonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee journeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

c'est dur ce matin pour moi aussi je vais devoir bosser! ! arg..


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

C'est bo macosX j'encode dans QT et je tripatouille dans toshop sans que rien ne bronche! Et je flood (un petit peu) en meme temps..... sur un vieux G4 400 qui tousse et crache ses trippes a chaque instant que dieu fait!

c trop bo snif


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

La par exemple photoshop ouvre 10images et ben ca ram po....


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

rhaaa fuck les gens qui utilisent des profils ICC pourris... DIDJAAAAA!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Non, c'est pas du tout même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mais le précédent était pas mieux dans le genre, je te dirais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je voulais un avatar vraiment perso... Alors j'ai utilisé le dernier dessin de ma soeur (qui va sur ses 14 ans, juste pour infos)...

Moi j'aime bien son style... Mais bon, peut-être que l'amour fraternel aveugle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est mignon ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin un frère sympa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il est tres bien ton avatar en tout cas!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Pratique 2 écrans pour flooder. Mais 2 macs ca serait encore mieux!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Tiens au fait ca fini comme avec l'empereur? je VEUX savoir


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Eh bien c'est fatiguant travailler


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Eh bien c'est fatiguant travailler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

a qui le dis tu


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * c'est dur ce matin pour moi aussi je vais devoir bosser! ! arg..   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va, tu commences pas trop tot


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Oh chui content j'ai retrouvé une photo d'une ex.... la belle époque snif snif


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Elle est bcp moins speed ta signature Finn


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Nous enchainerons avec un interlude musical.


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Ca va, tu commences pas trop tot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi qui était étonné de me lever si tot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu me cassses le moral pour la journée


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Je crois que c'est un des rare sujet du forum ou il y'a plus de "réponses" que de "vu" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca veut dire qu'on ne lit meme pas ce qu'on post ?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Je crois que c'est un des rare sujet du forum ou il y'a plus de "réponses" que de "vu" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca veut dire qu'on ne lit meme pas ce qu'on post ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourtant ce sujet mérite tous les honneurs!


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Merde je suis relancé..... et bien NON il faut que je bosses !  Il en est assez de floodage !


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Non je déconne FLOOOOOOOOD POWAH


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Le plus gros Sujet de macgé c'est combien de réponses? quelqu'un sait?


----------



## Blob (29 Avril 2003)

Si on continue comme ca on peut dépasser Art Graphiques. Apres on peut s'attaquer a Réagissez... (du gros morceau mais on a peur de rien)


----------



## Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Le plus gros Sujet de macgé c'est combien de réponses? quelqu'un sait?  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est "concurrencer le train! postons" dans le forum "un mac pour jouer" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suivi de près par les "users de la nuit..."

Les forums jeux ont quasiment toujours eu le plus gros thread... avant concurrencer le train, c'était un thread appelé "un nom pour le clan mac"


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Je crois que c'est un des rare sujet du forum ou il y'a plus de "réponses" que de "vu" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca veut dire qu'on ne lit meme pas ce qu'on post ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien sur je lit tout, mais vu qu'il y a beaucoup de reponses a donner, ma visite n'est compté qu'une fois


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Pourtant ce sujet mérite tous les honneurs!  * 

[/QUOTE]

si tu t'y mets vraiment, ca va relancer la machine


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Merde je suis relancé..... et bien NON il faut que je bosses !  Il en est assez de floodage !  * 

[/QUOTE]

w'ouais, pas facile de bosser et de flooder en meme temps...
c'est qu'il y en a un qui demande de la concentration


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Black Beru:</font><hr /> * 

C'est "concurrencer le train! postons" dans le forum "un mac pour jouer" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suivi de près par les "users de la nuit..."

Les forums jeux ont quasiment toujours eu le plus gros thread... avant concurrencer le train, c'était un thread appelé "un nom pour le clan mac"  * 

[/QUOTE]

merci de ces precisions fortes interressantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et il avance bien le train ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

tiens, je vais aller faire un tour au Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'y suis pas encore allé depuis hier au soir


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

il est mort ton ours?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

il bouge meme pas


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Ca change


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * tiens, je vais aller faire un tour au Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'y suis pas encore allé depuis hier au soir  * 

[/QUOTE]

rien de bien folichon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais rester encore un peu là


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

ce qui est bien ici, c'est qu'il y a pas 36000 threads


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

un sujet a la fois suffit


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

ils sont nuls a la meteo...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * ils sont nuls a la meteo...  * 

[/QUOTE]

tant mieux, comme ca il fait beau


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

et merde, je vais meme pas pouvoir en profiter, faut aller bosser


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

et je parie qu'il va faire moche le 1er mai et ce week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Et bien tant pis, qu'il pleuve, qu'il vente ou qu'il neige, jeudi c'est barbeuk


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

et puis vivement les vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et puis vivement les vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

au fait Finn, je ne sais tjrs pas qd je vais passer car je sais tjrs pas qd je serais en vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je te tiendrais informé


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

et hop, un petit pour la route


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Allez, j'ai encore 30 sec, un petit 2eme


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

bonne apres-midi a tous


----------



## obi wan (29 Avril 2003)

bonne apres midi à toi


----------



## obi wan (29 Avril 2003)

super floodeur...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

Ha une petite pause


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

au fait Finn, je ne sais tjrs pas qd je vais passer car je sais tjrs pas qd je serais en vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je te tiendrais informé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca roule...et pendant ce temps là les bières s'accumullent dans le frigo !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * super floodeur...  * 

[/QUOTE]

pas mieux !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





il est mort ton ours?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non il dort...enfin j'ai du l'enterrer maintenant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

Bon qu'est-ce que je fais ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

J'y retourne ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

Oui j'y retourne !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

Alors Obi wan tu dis plus rien ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Alors Obi wan tu dis plus rien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

petit joueur !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

Copieur obi wan !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " Lieu :  poisson comestible appelé aussi colin d'Alaska"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

Ca y est j'arrive, tout le monde se barre !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

Puisque c'est çà, je m'en vais et je reviens pas !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

Non non, pas la peine d'insister !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Tiens moi aussi une petite pause
tu m'as retires les mots du clavier


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Tu reviens meme pas ce soir?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Plus jamais, jamais?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

J'insiste pas, je me renseigne


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

Y'a nettement plus d'activité ici l'apres midi que apres minuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




COMMENT CA VA LES GENS OuEEEEEEEEEE ON EST FORME ALLEZ ON REMUE SA GRAISSE ET ON FLOOD!


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

Bon on est pas loin des Users de la nuit.... et pourtant on est bcp moins nombreux!


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

Ah ben j'ai bien bossé aujourd'hui. Une belle planche finie et tout reste plus qu'a la scanner.... CONTENT LE BLOB CONTENT


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

BOn les bieres de Finnn elles sont loin?


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

Parce qu'il commence a faire un temps de barbec' la! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mmmmmh


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

Bon bientot fini de convertir la plupart de mes mp3 en aac... c'est mon disque dur qui est content


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

500mo de gagné déja... c'est bien non?!


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 500mo de gagné déja... c'est bien non?!  * 

[/QUOTE]

oh oui!


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

il fait plein soleil!!!!!!!!!!! Je vais en terasse je fuck le flood!


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

Merde j'oubliais que je suis pas en vacance ..... je dois encore bosser fucking life!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Ca dura pas assez lgtps les pauses


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!&lt;P&gt; [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image]   [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image] * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah il est fort ce chef tout de meme!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

vivement les bieres


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

et on fait quoi a manger ?
saucisses, mergues, andouillettes?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Je suis en train de me donner faim


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

C'est pas malin


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Merde j'oubliais que je suis pas en vacance ..... je dois encore bosser fucking life!  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * BOn les bieres de Finnn elles sont loin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] -----&gt; descend jusqu'au massif central 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai juste à tendre le bras mais bon il vaut mieux rester sobre pendant cette semaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez j'y retourne (où, je sais pas mais j'y suis parti !)


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *où, je sais pas mais j'y suis parti ! * 

[/QUOTE]









faut pas dire ca


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Vous dormez?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Moi je vais manger


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

j'ai bien mangé


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

J'ai bien bu


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

J'ai la peau du ventre bien tendue


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Vous dormez? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non on révise  ceci et  celà 

Bon faut que je quitte l'ordi pour me mettre sur le support papier, çà sera beaucoup mieux (évidemment, il n'y a aucun smiley dans ce fichu cours sur la mémoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

A plus...;voire même à demain


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *  -----&gt; descend jusqu'au massif central 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

ca marche aussi si je passe en remontant?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ca marche aussi si je passe en remontant?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

Bon jpmiss ne vient pas flooder ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On reste en petit commité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ma conscience me dit :  *VA BOSSER !!!!*





 bon j'y vais ....


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Non on révise  ceci et  celà 

Bon faut que je quitte l'ordi pour me mettre sur le support papier, çà sera beaucoup mieux (évidemment, il n'y a aucun smiley dans ce fichu cours sur la mémoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

A plus...;voire même à demain   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon courrage a vous 2


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca m'arrange


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon jpmiss ne vient pas flooder ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On reste en petit commité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ma conscience me dit :  VA BOSSER !!!!





 bon j'y vais .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Apres Blob jpmiss


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Le petit jpmiss est attendu a l'ultra flood


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Le petit jpmiss est attendu a l'ultra flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et sur iChat


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

regardes tes messages privés


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

y'a comme des dons de voyance qui circulent dans le coin


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

coin coin


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Coin





































......................................................................................................................................................coin


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

ca flood plus au chat qu'ici


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

et on y voit de ces trucs


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et on y voit de ces trucs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






































* 

[/QUOTE]

je dirais meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































 <img src="/ubbthreads/ima


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

desolé pas d'exemple, il y a des enfants ici


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

et Blob, ca donne quoi question pour un champion ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

une tite cloppe?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * une tite cloppe?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non je vais essayer d'arreter


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

beurp


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ma conscience me dit :  VA BOSSER !!!!





 bon j'y vais .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as bonne conscience?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

j'suis fatigué


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Le petit jpmiss est attendu a l'ultra flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et toujours sur iChat


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

j'en etais où ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

viendez


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Finn as tu trouvé la voie de la sagesse?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

vous pouvez continuer a dormir, le refurb c'est que demain a 11h


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

et comme d'hab , il y aura rien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et comme d'hab , il y aura rien ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est que les Macs sont de bonne qualité


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Je vais pas me coucher a 3 du mat tous les jours


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

finalement je reste encore un peu


----------



## prerima (30 Avril 2003)

Bonsoir, bonne nuit !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

comment vas-tu?
ca faisait lgtps


----------



## prerima (30 Avril 2003)

Ca va merci !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et toi même ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

un peu nase, je me demande ce que j'attend pour aller me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

ca y est Finn est en pleine revision ?


----------



## prerima (30 Avril 2003)

Non pas du tout, il regarde la TV !


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

AAaah le soleil vient de se lever... AH non merde ... je suis tout décalé!!


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Non pas du tout, il regarde la TV !   * 

[/QUOTE]

y'a quoi a la tv??


----------



## prerima (30 Avril 2003)

Strip-tease sur la 3 !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

ca c'est de la tv


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

tiens moi je regarde MacG en ce moment


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

bon il faudrait que je me decide a aller me coucher


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Avril 2003)

J'ai accompli mon office, je vais me mettre à bosser...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

bonne nuit a tous et floodez bien


----------



## obi wan (30 Avril 2003)

et un petit coup de flood avant de faire dodo...


----------



## obi wan (30 Avril 2003)

comme ça ça fait une petite pause pour les pauvres petits yeux de finn, tout saturés de global qu'ils sont...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

et c'est reparti pour une journée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et c'est reparti pour une journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme tu dis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je fonce je suis à la bourre


----------



## Blob (30 Avril 2003)

Salut a tous bonne journée!

(je me lève de plus en plus tot ca ne va pas!)


----------



## obi wan (30 Avril 2003)

salut à toi, et à tous aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

idem demain?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Tiens Blob pour ta signature je te propose ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prototype personnel de dieu 
Un mutant a l'énergie dense, jamais conçu pour la production en série 
Trop bizarre pour vivre et trop rare pour mourir 
Et Floodeur


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

C'est beau ce qu'on peux faire avec des majuscules


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Bon c'est pas trop de bons gout quand meme


----------



## Blob (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tiens Blob pour ta signature je te propose ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prototype personnel de dieu 
Un mutant a l'énergie dense, jamais conçu pour la production en série 
Trop bizarre pour vivre et trop rare pour mourir 
Et Floodeur  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas dans le film ca! inculte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu connais un film avec des floodeurs je suis preneur


----------



## Blob (1 Mai 2003)

Heureusement que je passais par la. Le forum était resté inactif pendant plus de 4h !!!


----------



## Blob (1 Mai 2003)

Bon malheureusement je dois partir. J'espere qu'un autre floodeur passera par ici


----------



## Blob (1 Mai 2003)

Bip bip

ziouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuin


----------



## maousse (1 Mai 2003)

Pas de problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










From out the flood 
The ice flood 
Flood Tide 

Et le meilleur, bientôt en salles ...  *Killer Flood !!!!*


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2003)

petite pause flood


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2003)

c'etait court


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2003)

...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2003)

ca sent la fatigue


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2003)

c'etait aujourd'hui Finn ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2003)

Tu sait le truc que tu fais en plus du flood


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tu sait le truc que tu fais en plus du flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A part flooder encore plus je ne vois pas .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le minichat ? Les révisions ? Le stage ? Le burger quizz ?

Je ne vois pas


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2003)

les revisions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est quand tes exams?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2003)

Bon jour férié


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2003)

Les brabeuks m'appelent


----------



## Blob (1 Mai 2003)

Ouééééééééééééééééééé et une de tirée!! (une journée pas autre chose)


----------



## Blob (1 Mai 2003)

C'est étrangement calme ici


----------



## Blob (1 Mai 2003)

(air méfiant)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2003)

Mes examens ? Dès lundi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 7h30   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en ai mal au ventre, rien que d'y penser.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Mes examens ? Dès lundi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 7h30   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en ai mal au ventre, rien que d'y penser.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Courage... 
On pensera à toi (vous?)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beaucoup d'examens?


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2003)

je te dit merde alors


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mai 2003)

Héhé...


----------



## prerima (1 Mai 2003)

Je passais juste pour souhaiter une bonne nuit à ceux qui ne sont pas encore couchés ! 

Oui, je sais c'est pas là "avis aux users de la nuit"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2003)

Hé bah p'tite prerima tu t'étais perdu ? 4h00 du matin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sazcrée insomnie !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 


On pensera à toi (vous?)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement, on les passe tous les 2 et les mêmes examens !!

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Beaucoup d'examens?  * 

[/QUOTE]

6 examens de psychologie de l'éducation


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

6 examens de psychologie de l'éducation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ouais quand même... J'avais déjà entendu dire que les psychologues aimaient les examens... Enfin, les profs psychologues


----------



## obi wan (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

6 examens de psychologie de l'éducation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

je te souhaite bon courage... comme ça en plus je floode utile


----------



## obi wan (2 Mai 2003)

chez moi il fait super beau, je me dis que j'irais bien me balader au lieu de bloquer devant l'écran


----------



## obi wan (2 Mai 2003)

bah je suis encore là...


----------



## obi wan (2 Mai 2003)

je suis toujours là... faudrait que j'y aille avant la nuit qd même...


----------



## obi wan (2 Mai 2003)

je crois que je vais pas y arriver...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2003)

Retour après une petite balade ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A suivre.....


----------



## obi wan (2 Mai 2003)

bah voilà j'y suis tjs pas allé, j'aurais pas dû démarrer jedi knight 2...  piooouuuuu  piooouuu  wwwwooouuu zwwwwinnnn  wwouuuuuuuu   c'est très prenant le sabre laser


----------



## obi wan (2 Mai 2003)

allez un dernier petit avant de prendre une pause, je commence à fatiguer depuis ce matin que je suis derriere les ecrans...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Retour après une petite balade ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A suivre.....  * 

[/QUOTE]

toi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

J'ai passé une bonne journée


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Mes examens ? Dès lundi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 7h30   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en ai mal au ventre, rien que d'y penser.  * 

[/QUOTE]

je penserais a vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




peut-etre pas des 7h30


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

et j'espere que je serais en vacances


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2003)

Bonne journée également pour nous 2, enfin pour nous 3 puisque nous étions avec jpmiss ....


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonne journée également pour nous 2, enfin pour nous 3 puisque nous étions avec jpmiss .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

ca a du donner


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

on le vois pas beaucoup par ici le jpmiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu lui a donné l'adresse au moins


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

Finn, Prerima et Jpmiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca a du donner quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

ca a du bon la proximité


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

un cyber barbeuk c'est rigolo, un veritable barbeuk c'est beaucoup mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

d'ailleur c'etait bien sympat aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

j'veux etre en vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

J'en ai besoin


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

et ca me fait delirer de venir vous voir


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

reponse demain


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

hé chef, dit oui


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

bon, je vais aller faire un tour au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

au Bar MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

vous avez ete calme aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

allez, un petit tour sur divers threads, voir si je peux etre utile


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

c'est beau un Mac


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

je vais pas tarder a aller me coucher, c'est que ca creve le jeudi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et ca me fait delirer de venir vous voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et nous donc !! On est impatient !!!


----------



## Blob (2 Mai 2003)

le ptit bonsoir d'apres minuit:

BONSOIR A TOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






GlobalCut: Arretes la caféine c mauvais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour le forum comme pour toi


----------



## Blob (2 Mai 2003)

C'est vrai non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BOn apres minuit!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2003)

Hihihi !! Excellent !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On sent l'influence du thread "nous 2"


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

Une version courte s'y trouve aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

il faut pas les effrayer non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

là c'est pour le fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais chercher d'autres idées


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

je vais me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

oui, oui, j'y vais


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

encore 5 minutes


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

a peine


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

pomme Q


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

Pomme


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Pomme pause


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

c'est le week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

et plus si afinnité


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

T'es sur que ca s'ecrit comme ca "affinité" ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

je sais plus


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Allez quelques Guinness pour aller feter ca


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

Un thé framboise pour moi : j'en ai fait toute une théière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'qu'est chiant c'est la pause pipi toutes les 20 minutes pendant les révisions

Et encore je parle même pas de la pause cloppe, la pause MacG, la pause .....etc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez dans 5 minutes j'y retourne sur un thème 'achement passionnant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

Oh, j'y pense : Global t'as un appareil topho munérique ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

Ca y est : j'arrive et y a plus personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faut dire que c'est un peu désert (non Emilie, ne chante pas s'il te plait !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) sur Macg ces temps-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à part le forum "un mac pour jouer"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip ! Les 5 minutes sont écoulées !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

Ah oui juste une dernière chose : le roman photo c'est dimanche


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Un doigt de psychologie sociale ?  
* 

[/QUOTE]

"Juste un doigt alors..."


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

"Juste un doigt alors..."




* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh ...je sais plus ce que je voulais dire


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Oh, j'y pense : Global t'as un appareil topho munérique ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Wi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je l'emmenerais bien sur


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ca y est : j'arrive et y a plus personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faut dire que c'est un peu désert (non Emile, ne chante pas s'il te plait !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) sur Macg ces temps-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à part le forum "un mac pour jouer"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben si je suis là, mais je fais que passer


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ah oui juste une dernière chose : le roman photo c'est dimanche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Celui avec jpmiss ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

"Juste un doigt alors..."




* 

[/QUOTE]

gourmande


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Euh ...je sais plus ce que je voulais dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Dis pas... fait


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

Allez je reviendrais quand j'aurais fini le cours sur le vieillissement cognitif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_PS : c'est le fil rouge de la semaine mes révisions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Bonne soirée


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Allez je reviendrais quand j'aurais fini le cours sur le vieillissement cognitif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS : c'est le fil rouge de la semaine mes révisions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 * 

[/QUOTE]

tout un programme


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

moi je reviendrais quand le pub m'aura laissé sortir


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Je sais pas quand


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

je sais meme pas si je pourrais repasser par ici


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

J'aurais pt'etre pas du commencer si fort


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Allez, une goutte a Papie et j'y vais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Celui avec jpmiss ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

Bon quand tu reviens par là, tu m'appelles, je bosse à coté


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

C'EST FORT


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * C'EST FORT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sirop sport ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ah tiens j'entends quelqu'un .....


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon quand tu reviens par là, tu m'appelles, je bosse à coté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le pub ferme a 5h (officiellement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est sirop sport ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ah tiens j'entends quelqu'un .....  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux que je t'en emmene ?

Ca vous changera des viperes


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tu veux que je t'en emmene ?

Ca vous changera des viperes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je parlais d'alcool bien sur


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

je vous aime


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Pt'etre ad' talheure


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

j'va p'etre y aller


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

ou c'est moi qu'ils attendent ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

/rout:


----------



## melaure (3 Mai 2003)

il se passe quoi ici ? C'est pour ceux qui ont perdu une case ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * il se passe quoi ici ? C'est pour ceux qui ont perdu une case ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


tous va tres bien pour moi, merci


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

je suis juste revenu prendre mo, apareil photo


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

si tout va bien, demain vous aurez le droit a GlobalCut au Pub


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * il se passe quoi ici ? C'est pour ceux qui ont perdu une case ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux pas comprendre !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

je suis deja rentré


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

lo


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

et si je sortais ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

T'ention l'escalier


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

enfin au pub


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

une tite partie de poker menteur ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Ohhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























encore une Guiness


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Bon je vais aller pisser maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

C'est ici


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Ahhhh

ca fait du bien


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

bon faudrait penser a rentrer maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

et bien j'ai passé une bonne soirée


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

v'là tout


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

et si vous voulez en connaitre plus...

viendez


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Au fait Finn, si je gagne "Et avec Gooogle", c'est toi le chef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




choisi un bon sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

y'op là

una cloppa et au lit


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * C'est ici




* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est petit ici


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est petit ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

p'ourriez pas faire les chiottes un peu plus grandes


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

bon...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

c'est quoi ce flood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *





enfin au pub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Salut Bem


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *





une tite partie de poker menteur ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pas gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais j'ai quand meme eu un poker


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

pour gagner, il faudrait mieux suivre


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

c'est toi qui a changé le titre ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Juste pour remmettre le bon nom


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

C'est pas fin


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Qui est en ligne ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Ah wouaiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca se bouscule pas


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Qui est en ligne ? 
5 membres visibles (GlobalCut, Macthieu, Gallenza, Le Gognol, Chrislm) et 2 visiteurs sont en ligne en ce moment. 

[/QUOTE] 

ca doit etre normal...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Allez GlobalCut, au lit


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

dream, dream, dream


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

encore un peu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

non, vas te coucher !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

VA TE COUCHER !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

ils sont bourrés dehors


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
3 membres visibles (GlobalCut, Macthieu, Gallenza) et 3 visiteurs sont en ligne en ce moment. 
Informations supplémentaires 

[/QUOTE]

Qui qu'eteind la lumiere ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Bon, moi il faudrait que j'arrete de poster au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

surtout quand c'est trop calme


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

pffff

t'avais qu'a aller au lit


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

Hippsssss


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)

dodo, j'suis blindé


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Ahhhh

ca fait du bien




* 

[/QUOTE]

OoOoOooOooOOooOhhhhh !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Mais que font les modérateurs !!!!


----------



## ginette107 (4 Mai 2003)

juste pour tester si çà marche


----------



## prerima (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * juste pour tester si çà marche  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca marche pas de problème !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bienvenue sur MacG Ginette !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait super ton avatar !


----------



## ginette107 (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 


Au fait super ton avatar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
merci pas mal non plus le tien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec morgane on arrive avec un petit gouter!


----------



## prerima (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * 
merci pas mal non plus le tien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, merci !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * 
merci pas mal non plus le tien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec morgane on arrive avec un petit gouter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mmmhhh miam miam !!!!


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

Floodeur va


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * juste pour tester si çà marche  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bienvenue Ginette


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)

v


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)

v


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)

v 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















v


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)

fghfghgfygtyhftyhfy


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)

Je me suis laissé emporté...


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Nom de zeus! Un nouveau floodeur!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bienvenue


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Ca devient une secte de floodeur ici!


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Il faut garder un oeil ouvert! sinon on va bientot faire payer les nouveaux membres


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Pis moi j'aime pas tout ces gens qui font plein de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































  partout comme ca  la... non mais hého


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Apres ca me fait ramer qd je consulte le forum


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Et je suis obligé de flooder alors évidement!


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

C'est la que je vois que vous vous demandez pourquoi?


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

MAis pour passer a la page suivante pardi!


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

seul probleme j'ai réglé macgé pour qu'il affiche 150 messages par page!


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

alors je suis mal barré!! :'(


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Il faut que j'appelle superflooder a la rescousse!


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Ou mackie.....


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

ou globalcut mais lui y'a pas besoin de l'appeller il est partout!


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Quoi qu'aujourd'hui il a été discret. C'est samedi jour de congé aussi.


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Je me demande a quelle école ca va un floodeur?


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

C'est peut être un apprentissage élève-maître comme jedi ....


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Y'a super master Alem, petit jedi Mackie et Jeune padawan GlobalCut ?


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

OU .... des ceintures comme au judo?


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

En plus je parie que tout ca varie de pays en pays!


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Acid_Sam:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

super smiley est de retour!!!


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Je fuis sinon  il a va encore m'obliger a finir la page


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Acid_Sam:</font><hr /> *









* 

[/QUOTE]

Nooooooooooooooooon


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

OUVREZ OUVREZ LAISSEZ MOI PARTIR!!!! PITIE!!!


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Je commence a etre pris d'une crise de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










































































































































































































































































































































































































 AAAAARG


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

RIP


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

<img src="/ubbthreads/image


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

BANDE DE PTITS CONS!























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































 <


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

J'ai peur si jamais ils commencent a s'accoupler!!


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Dans firebird c ram po un chouilla tous ces smileys pourris qui bougent!


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Une nouvelle arme absolue pour floodeur averti est née!!


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)

L'invasion des smileys !


----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## MSM4E (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## green4rrow (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 


Au fait super ton avatar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ouai...ben on a vu mieux quand meme mieux comme avatar...  

perso moi les poupées maquillées... surtout quand elles ont 30 ans!!!  mais bon le kitch a ses defenseurs!!! alors total respect


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par green4rrow:</font><hr /> * 

ouai...ben on a vu mieux quand meme mieux comme avatar...  

perso moi les poupées maquillées... surtout quand elles ont 30 ans!!!  mais bon le kitch a ses defenseurs!!! alors total respect   * 

[/QUOTE]

qu'est ce qui dit le monsieur? il veut des ennuis avec finn et mackie?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Acid_Sam:</font><hr /> *
























































































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]

tu essayes de battre des records ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tu essayes de battre des records ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu essayes de battre des records ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tu essayes de battre des records ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tu essayes de battre des records ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

tu essayes de battre des records ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2003)

On laisse vraiment rentrer n'importe qui ici maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * tu essayes de battre des records ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

tu essayes de battre des records ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * On laisse vraiment rentrer n'importe qui ici maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quoi ce nom en vert ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est quoi ce nom en vert ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

felicitations


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * On laisse vraiment rentrer n'importe qui ici maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

ca se fete


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

ca se fete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

j'en crois pas mes yeux


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

si y'a besoin d'autres je suis toujours là


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

j'irais plus flooder au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * j'irais plus flooder au Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 













* 

[/QUOTE]

de toute facon il y a pas de sujet pour ca


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

de toute facon il y a pas de sujet pour ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

c'est pas comme ici


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *






























* 

[/QUOTE]

alors profitons-en


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

alors profitons-en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

alors profitons-en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

Bonne nuitas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Mai 2003)

FIIIIIINN !!!!!! 

Viens m'aider, là c'est plus possible je crâââque !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




200 messages d'un coup.. moman...

Bon on va édicter une petite régle très simple. Tout message constitué uniquement d'un ou plusieurs smileys sera considéré non pas comme du flood mais comme du spam. Parce que là ça va plus. Y a une épidémie de SirMacGinite aiguë (les anciens comprendront).

globalcut est l'exemple même du bon floodeur. Acid_Mac, prends  exemple sur lui si tu veux faire monter ton compteur. C'est pas parce que t'as 12 ans que tu dois tout te permettre, bien au contraire.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Mai 2003)

Sinon, ginette107 et green4rrow, bienvenue dans les forums MacGeneration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Que vos posts soient parsemés de pétales de jasmin_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 







* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait je vais légèrement modifier mon jugement plus haut...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, dérogation à la règle possible, les excès seront sévèrement punis, à coups de règles sur les doigts


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

C'etait un petit oubli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je recommencerais plus


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * FIIIIIINN !!!!!! 

Viens m'aider, là c'est plus possible je crâââque !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




200 messages d'un coup.. moman...

* 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux que je t'aide aussi?


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

En fait je vais légèrement modifier mon jugement plus haut...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, dérogation à la règle possible, les excès seront sévèrement punis, à coups de règles sur les doigts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oh non moi je veux sur les fesses ! sur les fesses !!


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

leve avant 10h un dimanche! c'est pas une vie!!! :'(


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est quoi ce nom en vert ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

fait gaffe c'est une balance maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

oh non moi je veux sur les fesses ! sur les fesses !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est plus une punition là


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

Don't stand so close to me!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * leve avant 10h un dimanche! c'est pas une vie!!! :'(
* 

[/QUOTE]


non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est une question d'habitude


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Don't stand so close to me! 




* 

[/QUOTE]
pourquoi ? t'as la grippe ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

et puis ca fait du bien de flooder tranquillement de bon matin


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

il y en a qui revendiquent et qui protestent.

moi je ne fais qu'un seul geste

je retourne ma veste

je n'ai pas peur des agitateurs et des provocateurs


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

C'est déja tout?


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * C'est déja tout?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## Blob (4 Mai 2003)

C'est quand qu'on rattrape le forum art graphique?!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * C'est quand qu'on rattrape le forum art graphique?!  * 

[/QUOTE]

je sais pas, ils sont a combien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

encore une petite contribution pour ce matin


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * C'est déja tout?  * 

[/QUOTE]

pour l'instant


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

fait gaffe c'est une balance maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense qu'il restera intégre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis il sevit pas par ici


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2003)

j'en connnais un qui va etre content


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

fait gaffe c'est une balance maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


il est pas poisson ?


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Lol mais qu'il est bete ce mackiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




art graphique a plus de 8000! Ils reprennent du poil de la bete!!! A l'attaque!


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

On va pas se laisser marcher dessus tout de meme!


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

D'ici la semaine prochaine on doit avoir dépassé les 8000 posts! bourdel!


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Qu'il pleuve qu'il neige qu'il vente peut importe!

Sauf si Apple sort macos X.3 alor la je prend une semaine de congé pour analyser la bebete


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

En fait il faut juste 300 posts. La moyenne quotidienne de globalcut donc ca ira sans prob


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Il faudrait développer un AppleScript qui flooderait tout seul pendant la nuit


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Je parie que ca existe depuis des années sur le net ce genre de couille...


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Bon dieu du RAP a la radio!! arg


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Un floodeur/rappeur il flood mon bon air frais


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 
art graphique a plus de 8000! Ils reprennent du poil de la bete!!! A l'attaque!  * 

[/QUOTE]

pas mes poils en tout cas


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * On va pas se laisser marcher dessus tout de meme!  * 

[/QUOTE]

mais si


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * D'ici la semaine prochaine on doit avoir dépassé les 8000 posts! bourdel!  * 

[/QUOTE]

possible


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Qu'il pleuve qu'il neige qu'il vente peut importe!

Sauf si Apple sort macos X.3 alor la je prend une semaine de congé pour analyser la bebete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça sort au fin juin pour le devellopeur


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * En fait il faut juste 300 posts. La moyenne quotidienne de globalcut donc ca ira sans prob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il va pas me doubler j'espere


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Il faudrait développer un AppleScript qui flooderait tout seul pendant la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu t'en charge vu que tu a l'idée


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Je parie que ca existe depuis des années sur le net ce genre de couille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

possible, j'ai bien des applis pour faire des bots sur aim


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Bon dieu du RAP a la radio!! arg  * 

[/QUOTE]

et alors ça t'etonne ?


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> *





Un floodeur/rappeur il flood mon bon air frais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on dit un rapsodie


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *





j'en connnais un qui va etre content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

attention global cut caché dans la loco


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

possible, j'ai bien des applis pour faire des bots sur aim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'en venterais pas si j'étais toi.... je connais rien de plus débile....


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Je m'en venterais pas si j'étais toi.... je connais rien de plus débile....   * 

[/QUOTE]

bientot  _mackiethebot_ vous parlera


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

il va pas me doubler j'espere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme c'est parti t'as aucune chance. T'as trouvé un maitre remplacant Alem


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

bientot  mackiethebot vous parlera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Super un bot de plus a bloquer..


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Mais j'y penses Kamkil ca serait pas un bot par hasard?


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

C pour quand une radio Apple en AAC ?


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Comme c'est parti t'as aucune chance. T'as trouvé un maitre remplacant Alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je bannirai avant


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

euh non rien


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je bannirai avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T-t-t-t


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Il sera Admin avant toi mackie


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 
Super un bot de plus a bloquer..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

faut juste lui parler


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

et peut etre meme plus!?


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Mais j'y penses Kamkil ca serait pas un bot par hasard? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

possible !


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

mackie tu sux ®


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

possible !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

débranche le alors!


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * mackie tu sux ®  * 

[/QUOTE]

tipiack


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

20 min sans flood!!!!!!!! WARNING WARNING!!! WE NEED HELp!


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Mais que fait la police?!


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 20 min sans flood!!!!!!!! WARNING WARNING!!! WE NEED HELp!   * 

[/QUOTE]

20 Minutes de MOHAA surtout


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

nouvel avatar blob ? elle est où la gentille bebete ?


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

mais c mort ma parole ?  ouh ouh les floodeurs ? vous etes où là ?


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

peut etre que j'aurai passé les 400 messages d'ici ce soir...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * peut etre que j'aurai passé les 400 messages d'ici ce soir...  * 

[/QUOTE]

il faudrait accelere le rythme


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * peut etre que j'aurai passé les 400 messages d'ici ce soir...  * 

[/QUOTE]

et tu aurais pu rester pour les finir


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * mais c mort ma parole ?  ouh ouh les floodeurs ? vous etes où là ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

il faudrait accelere le rythme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

regarde 5 messsages c'est rien


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

1, 2, 3, 4, 5


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

et 6


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

moi qui pensais changer de signature, je crois que je vais la garder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

Allez, je la change, juste pour un temps


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

a bientot


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

J'aurais bien flooder encore un peu, mais debout dans moins de 5h


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

Vous allez me manquer


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

Mais j'essayerais de repasser


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

Niack


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

non, dodo


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

eh ben je les ai passés finalement, les 400...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

allez zoup au pieux


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

mai zeu veu po


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

apres tout ca sera pas plus difficile qu'apres une bonne soirée


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

pffff


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tipiack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non pas ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca sent d'ici


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

juste pour voir un truc


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

A bientot


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2003)

Et noubliez pas de venir flooder


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

global c quoi cette signature ???!!??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en ai marre d'utiliser ma roulette  moi ...


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

c un truc à se fouler l'index...


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

bah global t encore là ...  croyais que tu dormais...


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

t'as vu  ça avance qd même... 15 de plus que prévu


----------



## Elendil (5 Mai 2003)

ca si c pas du spam
absent un peu plus de 1 mois et 2088 messages a rattraper...
zauriez pas un ptit resume ?


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

résumer les 2400 messages de flood inutiles comme celui-ci postés depuis un mois ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













facile : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas globalcut globalcut finn atlas


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

j'avais oublié :


blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob blob


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

ce qui nous fait donc en réalité :


global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

et 1,2,3,4...


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

5 de plus....


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

©globalcut pour le 'flood tip' des deux posts au dessus


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

copyright globalcut pour le 'flood tip' des deux posts au dessus


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * ce qui nous fait donc en réalité :


global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si ca c'est pas un résumé bien détaillé


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

J'ai eu peur y'avait un autre sujet que celui en tete de liste!!!


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Voila qui est réparé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OUF! Merci qui?!


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Bon a la soupe!


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Ah quoi que non pas encore..... shit


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Mais ca va venir!! patience


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Mais ca va venir!! patience  * 

[/QUOTE]


de quoi?


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 


de quoi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben la soupe tiens! tu suis pas? !!


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Ben la soupe tiens! tu suis pas? !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

oh pardon!


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

oh pardon!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bah c'est pas grave.. du moment que tu floodes on te pardonne tout


----------



## Blob (5 Mai 2003)

Bon je dois aller flooder ailleur veuillez m'en excuser.


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

ou lala...  3 heures et demi sans flood...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

heureusement que je suis là...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

et de 3...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

poils aux doigts


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Ouf!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

Allez à la soupe aussi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zut, c'est pas le thread du "bon appétit du soir" ?


----------



## ginette107 (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Allez à la soupe aussi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zut, c'est pas le thread du "bon appétit du soir" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai faim alors bon appetit bonsoir


----------



## ginette107 (6 Mai 2003)

bon c'est calme les gens ils mangent eux peut être


----------



## prerima (6 Mai 2003)

Non, non je suis là !


----------



## ginette107 (6 Mai 2003)

coucou prerima tu manges  pas toi


----------



## ginette107 (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Non, non je suis là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'es plus là on dirait


----------



## ginette107 (6 Mai 2003)

tu es sans doute au bar c'est du beau de picoler!!!


----------



## ginette107 (6 Mai 2003)

Il faut dire que si les gens ne sont pas entrain de manger, ils sont au bar pour l'apéro


----------



## ginette107 (6 Mai 2003)

bon ben plutôt que de me parler à moi même je vais peut être manger


----------



## ginette107 (6 Mai 2003)

ou aller voir au bar ce qui si passe?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * ou aller voir au bar ce qui si passe?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Globalcut, sort de ce corps !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Mai 2003)

C'est toi qui vois...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

Bon, Ginette, regarde


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

Et observe le maitre jedi flooder


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

formé aux bons soins de maitre Dark Black Beru


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

Et de Obi Walcut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

l'un des 2 a tourné du coté obscur de la force, je te laisse deviner lequel


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Globalcut, sort de ce corps !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Attends je vais chercher ma'ame Soleil... peut-être qu'elle pourra faire quelque chose?


----------



## [MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil (6 Mai 2003)

On aurait besoin de moaaaa ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * l'un des 2 a tourné du coté obscur de la force, je te laisse deviner lequel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Du côté obscur de la Guinness tu veux dire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Ma'ame Soleil] * On aurait besoin de moaaaa ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour Ma'ame Soleil, j'ai une question : euh, au fait vous prenez les cartes de crédit ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Du côté obscur de la Guinness tu veux dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bingo comme dirait Elendil !!


----------



## [MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bonjour Ma'ame Soleil, j'ai une question : euh, au fait vous prenez les cartes de crédit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je connais l'art de tirer vos cartes sur le bout des doigts, en effet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

Bas les pattes manante,
Tu n'as d'yeux que pour mon argent,
Et l'espoir de me soutirer quelques rentes,
Que neni. Tiens prends çà dans les dents.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAis qu'est-ce que je fais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est pas là le topic de "et avec la tête"


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

ça s'appelle la balkanisation des posts, finn


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

l'éparpillement, quoi...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

c'est moi qui m'éparpille là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

si l'éparpillement vous dit, éparpillez vous  ICI,  ICI, ou encore  LA, au moins ce sera de l'éparpillement utile (surtout très drôle, voire dangereux pour le coeur, les abdos, et si on boit du coca en même temps)


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

éparpiller, éparpillement, éparpiller, éparpillement


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

je pars pile à l'heure


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

Ne pers pas la face alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

Quitte ou double ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

Allez, je quitte


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Gooooooooooooooooood Morninnnnnnnnng Macgéé!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Je sens en cette belle matinée pluvieuse que ca va etre une journée de travail bien acompli!


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

A l'assault!!! Photoshop et painter me voila!


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Mais d'abord une pause pipi!


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

et faut que je mange aussi!! Ah ben je crois que je vais commencer a bosser plutot cet aprem tiens


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

yyyyaaaaaaaahhhhhhhooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuu...
début de journée...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

aujourd'hui les eaux et forets sont passes verifier que ma maison risque pas de bruler...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

aller c'est parti... toshop, illustrator et flash sont démarrés


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

je crois que je vais encore trainer un peu sur macG...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

faut que je trouve  une idée pour un roman-photo...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

et j'ai tjs pas commencé à bosser...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

yoouhou, une page pour moi tout seul....


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

hehehe.... plus que 22...


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Comment il frime cui la!


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * hehehe.... plus que 22...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il se passe quoi a 500 messages?


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Bon il est bientot temps d'aller miam miam


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * aujourd'hui les eaux et forets sont passes verifier que ma maison risque pas de bruler...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et le verdique ? =D


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Et le verdique ? =D  * 

[/QUOTE]

Elle a brulé apparement?


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Une petite page de pub?


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)




----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)




----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

FUK LA PUB !


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

oups j'avais oublié que j'avais un scan en cours!


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Rester debout mais a quel prix?
Sacrifier son instinct et ses envies
les plus confidentielles

Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaa mais ils passent nawak a la radio!


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

j'espere qu'il n'y a pas de fan d'étienne dans la salle?


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Ah ben chui content de mon mac aujourd'hui ! Je tenais a le dire!


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Ah ben chui content de mon mac aujourd'hui ! Je tenais a le dire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais lui est il content de moi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en doute


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Bon c pas tout ca mais j'ai des bench a faire pour envoyer a macbidouille


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

hehehe... non ça a pas brûlé... le verdict c qu'il faut pas faire des tas avec les branches mortes en plein milieu de la forêt, sinon pan pan cul cul...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

et je crois qu'à 500 msg on change de statut...


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Obi a changé d'avatar!


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

à 1000 et 2000 aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Mais pq tout le monde fait des avatar animé?


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

voui, ton style croquis ça me plait bien... mais c temporaire


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * voui, ton style croquis ça me plait bien... mais c temporaire  * 

[/QUOTE]

oh? tu va pas faire un truc qui clignote au moins? reste discret j'aime assez comme ca


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

tu vois cétait très temporaire...


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * et je crois qu'à 500 msg on change de statut...  * 

[/QUOTE]

oula tu va devenir un habitué ! Tu va te taper pleins d'obligations comme changer les couches de mackies, aller le promener, le garder pendant les vacances....


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

non moi j'aime pas ce qui agresse les yeux...


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Oh ben c revenu comme avant?!


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

oula tu va devenir un habitué ! Tu va te taper pleins d'obligations comme changer les couches de mackies, aller le promener, le garder pendant les vacances....  * 

[/QUOTE]

tant que j'ai pas à corriger ses fôtes d'ortografe


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * 

tant que j'ai pas à corriger ses fôtes d'ortografe  * 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon? il est si mauvais que ca? jamais remarqué moi


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

je testais vite fait avec des dessins pas de moi... cet aprem je devrais avoir fini mon mien nà moi que cé moi qui l'ai fait


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * je testais vite fait avec des dessins pas de moi... cet aprem je devrais avoir fini mon mien nà moi que cé moi qui l'ai fait  * 

[/QUOTE]
waw!! Il faut poster une news sur macgé pour qu'on se connecte tous a ce moment la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tu va faire une petite keynote pour l'occasion?


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

et puis jen ai marre d'avoir mon logo comme avatar...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

bah j'vais manger moi tiens...


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

Bon app!


----------



## Blob (6 Mai 2003)

J'ai trouvé d'autres bench plus détaillés des PPC970! Je ne peux bien sur pas citer ma source qui veut rester annonyme.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2003)

Ginette107 VU !


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

et hop hop hop, j'ai fini de manger.


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

1 heure et 7 minutes... je m'améliore


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

et voilà blob, g changé mon avatar.... en fait c pas moi qui ai fait le bonhomme mais je l'aime trop ce ptit farfadet


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

il est bô hein


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

ou la la que de relachement, je prends boubou en photo deux secondes et voilà qu'ultraflood disparait de la première place....   heureusement que je veille


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

hehe... je l'avais dit que j'y arriverais avant ce soir


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

mon 500ème post ne pouvait pas se faire ailleurs qu'ici...


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

voilà...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mùaintenant je peux bosser un peu


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

ah ill fallait repasser encore un coup..


----------



## Blob (7 Mai 2003)

joli le farfadet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ca fait un peu bizarre tout ces farfadet partout mais bon


----------



## Blob (7 Mai 2003)

Il serait pas un peu pervers ton farfadet?


----------



## obi wan (7 Mai 2003)

je dirais taquin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



prêt à faire une connerie...


----------



## obi wan (7 Mai 2003)

ça va ça bouge pas trop, ni ne clignotte ???


----------



## obi wan (7 Mai 2003)

bon ben moi je m'en vais me ballader dans la forêt, on sait jamais, des fois qu'il y aurait d'autres farfadets...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à ce soir tard...


----------



## Vador (7 Mai 2003)

c'est un topic pour flooder ici??
Bon alors je fais l'invasion des smileys pas content du tout!!


----------



## Vador (7 Mai 2003)




----------



## Vador (7 Mai 2003)




----------



## Vador (7 Mai 2003)




----------



## Vador (7 Mai 2003)

_ Note du modéro : J'aime pas le rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 na 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Vador (7 Mai 2003)




----------



## Vador (7 Mai 2003)

OH!!!!! Un smiley content abattez-le!!!!!!!


PS: j'ai finit mon délire... A une prochaine fois...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 
Bon on va édicter une petite régle très simple. Tout message constitué uniquement d'un ou plusieurs smileys sera considéré non pas comme du flood mais comme du spam. Parce que là ça va plus. Y a une épidémie de SirMacGinite aiguë (les anciens comprendront).  * 

[/QUOTE]

Juste pour rappeler une petite règle

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * globalcut est l'exemple même du bon floodeur.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Arrete tu me fais rire !!! Ca mériterait presque un macG d'or !!!


----------



## Blob (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * ça va ça bouge pas trop, ni ne clignotte ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non ca va! Quoi que... Aie une crise d'épilepsie commence ... ca doit etre ... A .... cause....... smiley.. arg .. je .. .aad aaaaa a;aa a aa a aa aa  aa


----------



## Blob (7 Mai 2003)

ouf ca va mieux!


----------



## obi wan (7 Mai 2003)

ah bah je suis content alors...


----------



## obi wan (7 Mai 2003)

alors franchement flooder par smiley... faut au moins se fatiguer à faire des zoulis phrases


----------



## Blob (7 Mai 2003)

Qui est de garde cette nuit?


----------



## Blob (7 Mai 2003)

Moi je fini mon service a minuit.. et je ne vois pas le service de nuit arriver!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

Il arrive mais avec beaucoup de retard !!!


----------



## Blob (7 Mai 2003)

Je suis inquiet pour globalCut . plusieurs pages sans lui... il est agonisant?


----------



## Blob (7 Mai 2003)

Il faudrait faire un tableau pour répartir les gardes de nuits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca irait mieux


----------



## Blob (7 Mai 2003)

Ah oui j'allais oublier: bijur evriboi!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Je suis inquiet pour globalCut . plusieurs pages sans lui... il est agonisant?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non il se repose ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il doit passer faire coucou la semaine prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il aura de la lecture !!


----------



## Blob (8 Mai 2003)

Alors on va flooder le minimum vital pour qu'il soit pas trop perdu en revenant ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Et tu l'estime à combien le minimum vital de flood ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Bon alors faisons la lecture à Globalcut......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Tiens ! Si on inventait une histoire ? Je commence et les autres continue. OK ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Il était une fois au pays du flood.....


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

un petit finn atlas


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

qui était devenu modérateur


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

content de sa nomination


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

il bu à en devenir tout vert


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

le kung-fu lui avait donné la force


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

d'être un sage modérateur


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

depuis il m'avait donné des cours de flood


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

même si il était surchargé par ses partiels


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

il passait au bar macG voir si tout allait


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

postait et participait aux nouveaux sujets


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

en gardant toute son intégrité


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

malgré sa nouvelle qualité


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

et bien maintenant je vous laisse continuer...


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2003)

(je suis presque prête pour et avec la tête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Whaouh !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

42 posts déjà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bien et bien ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Blob réveille toi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nous sommes en danger : y a Gigi qui floode !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

C'est vrai quoi ! On est plus chez soi mon bon peuple


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Au fait merci prerima d'avoir aidé Super Gigi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Bon alors, la suite de l'histoire elle vient ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Et l'équipe de nuit elle fait quoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Et plus étrange que tout : où est passé Mackie ????


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Pas de Globalcut, pas de Blob


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Pas de Black Beru


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Je suis seul sur cette terre du flood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mon dieu !! Je viens d'entrer dans la quatrième dimension du flood !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pas de Black Beru  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Black Beru, à cette heure-là, il s'arrachait les cheveux sur un bug catégorie "poids lourds" de son projet de bachelor dont il devait présenter l'état ce matin même, pendant que la démo d'UT 2003 se chargeait et qu'il tentait de ressusciter l'ibook paternel au bouche-à-bouche...

Je te raconte pas l'heure à laquelle je me suis couché... trop cassé même pour passer dans les users de la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

++
Beru


----------



## obi wan (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Black Beru, à cette heure-là, il s'arrachait les cheveux sur un bug catégorie "poids lourds" de son projet de bachelor dont il devait présenter l'état ce matin même, pendant que la démo d'UT 2003 se chargeait et qu'il tentait de ressusciter l'ibook paternel au bouche-à-bouche...

Je te raconte pas l'heure à laquelle je me suis couché... trop cassé même pour passer dans les users de la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

++
Beru  * 

[/QUOTE]

mais quelle vie mouvementée... ça mériterais un roman-photo dans le bar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Black Beru, à cette heure-là, il s'arrachait les cheveux sur un bug catégorie "poids lourds" de son projet de  bachelor  * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * 
 ça mériterais un roman-photo dans le bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] 

C'est donc toi qui participe à ce grand jeu ou tu dois choisir ta fille parmi ce harem !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * 

mais quelle vie mouvementée... ça mériterais un roman-photo dans le bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais pas si 15 heure de codage de suite (ah non, j'ai quand même dîné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) offiriraient une histoire si palpitante que ça


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est donc toi qui participe à ce grand jeu ou tu dois choisir ta fille parmi ce harem !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Là il doit y avoir une allusion qui me passe sous le nez... désolé, pas compris, répétez


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Là il doit y avoir une allusion qui me passe sous le nez... désolé, pas compris, répétez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est rien : de la real TV je crois hier sur la 3 : le bachelor


----------



## Blob (9 Mai 2003)

le soleil vient de se lever (en fait non)!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

ah ! chez toi aussi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

Blob çà va ? Ca fait 3 heures qu'on est sans nouvelles !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

Bon je peux pas rester dans une telle ognorance, le doute me ronge trop.

Je monte à Uiel !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut prendre l'A75 direction Montpelleir c'est çà ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Mai 2003)

Vi, et tu sors à l'échangeur de Ouagadougou


----------



## kisco (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * ...de son projet de bachelor dont il devait présenter l'état ... * 

[/QUOTE]

quoi ? qu'est-ce que je lis ici ?
tu t'es inscrit pour la 2 ème version de "Bachelor" sur M6 ??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

Ah en voilà un qui suit !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Vi, et tu sors à l'échangeur de Ouagadougou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'suis paumé : je me trouve à Vladivostok ("oui oui ya otchien lioubliou vodkou moi aussi" C'est des russes qui m'parlent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Comment je retrouve l'autoroute A1 ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mai 2003)

Je prends à gauche après le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou pas ???


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Mai 2003)

Non non, là tu te retrouves en pleine cambrousse... En fait, il y a un élevage de pingouins un peu après le panneau stop, dès que tu es passé à côté tu aperçois au loin un virage avec la barrière défoncée.

Fonce droit dedans, l'arbre en face est un portail rattaché au triangle des Bermudes... Plus qu'à demander à l'hôtesse d'accueil de te rediriger vers Ueil où tu pourras réveiller d'un prude baiser sur l'orteil gauche le Blob au bois dormant


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr /> * 

quoi ? qu'est-ce que je lis ici ?
tu t'es inscrit pour la 2 ème version de "Bachelor" sur M6 ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






Ca dépend... y a qui comme actrices?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 






Ca dépend... y a qui comme actrices? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La première question qu'il fallait poser était : est-ce que j'ai un peu de sous pour postuler .... ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

Bon je sais c'est pas le bon thread mais je ne peux attendre minuit : alors bonne nuit et baille baille !!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2003)

Salut les Floodeurs


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2003)

Je vais bien, tout va bien...


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2003)

J'arrive Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2003)

Et Prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2003)

Ca faisait lgtps


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2003)

A bientot


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * A bientot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Très bientôt


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2003)

j'ai ratter plus de 250 reponses


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

Que 250 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Global !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reviens !!!! Faut relancer la machine !!!

Il parait qu'à coté de chez nous (le train des joueurs) on nous accuse de poster pour rien dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est l'hopital qui jette mémé dans les orties franchement.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

Bonjour !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

Vous avez vu le top 15 ?

*
·Concurrencer le train ! Postons !
·avis aux user's de la nuit !
·ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm
·Burger Quizz sur MacG
·Et avec Google ?
·et avec la tête ?
·LE FORUM DES RALEURS
·A la Queue leu leu!!!
·coup de coeur/de pompe musical
·beurk!!
·Façon « Nous Deux »
·A quand la prochaine AES Suisse?
·Proverbe et expressions en tout genre
·Nouvel iPod cette semaine ?
·Elles étaient mes amies.......*


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Vous avez vu le top 15 ?


·Concurrencer le train ! Postons !
·avis aux user's de la nuit !
·ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm
·Burger Quizz sur MacG
·Et avec Google ?
·et avec la tête ?
·LE FORUM DES RALEURS
·A la Queue leu leu!!!
·coup de coeur/de pompe musical
·beurk!!
·Façon « Nous Deux »
·A quand la prochaine AES Suisse?
·Proverbe et expressions en tout genre
·Nouvel iPod cette semaine ?
·Elles étaient mes amies....... * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ben c'est du boulot.

Mais il faut nous reprendre en main, on a eut une période de laisser-aller.


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Ah ben c'est du boulot.

Mais il faut nous reprendre en main, on a eut une période de laisser-aller.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est fini maintenant. On est pas la pour faire de la figuration comme dirait l'autre


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

On continuera meme sans global si il le faut!


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * On continuera meme sans global si il le faut!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il a peut etre été prit a un controle anti-dopage?!


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Il a peut etre été prit a un controle anti-dopage?!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Surement des gens du bar qui l'ont balancé!


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

Un scandale!


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

C'est que des jaloux au bar et au train! Tant qu'il y aura un floodeur debout ce thread sera tjrs dans le top 10


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

Le top 10 des threads les plus cons


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

Bon je vous souhaite un bon dimanche en compagnie de jacques martin!


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Bon je vous souhaite un bon dimanche en compagnie de jacques martin!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah non c'est vrai qu'il a été interné!


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Ah non c'est vrai qu'il a été interné!  * 

[/QUOTE]

il paraitrait qu'il vit dans la même cellule que mackie!?


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonjour !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est avec des trucs pareils que je fais des cauchemards après!


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

avec des trucs comme ca aussi je cauchemarde a tout va


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

Bon un ptit pain au chocolat m'attend.


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

Floodez en paix mes frères.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

Amen


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

Bon, c'est pas tout çà, mais ...faut se bouger les fesses aujourd'hui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

Ah lalala, y a du boulot !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

Du rangement, de la vaisselle, des machines .....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

non là j'ai rien à diren mais c'était juste pour en faire un dernier


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Du rangement, de la vaisselle, des machines .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour la fete des mamans (belge) je promet de ne pas trop flooder aujourd'hui


----------



## Blob (11 Mai 2003)

Je n'arriverai jamais a tenir ma promesse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Je n'arriverai jamais a tenir ma promesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

la preuve !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon j'y retourne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mai 2003)

Au fait Global si tu passes dans le coin, je t'attends sur iCat


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

Bon Globalcut n'est pas passé .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne soirée à vous tous.

Je m'en vais regarder un film ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peut-être à plus tard les flooders


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon Globalcut n'est pas passé .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne soirée à vous tous.

Je m'en vais regarder un film ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peut-être à plus tard les flooders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

désolé de t'avoir coupé ton film


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

Tadam !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tadam !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel magicien ce Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2003)

a tres tres tres bientot


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

désolé de t'avoir coupé ton film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus on regarde même pas un film ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A demain !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2003)

a demain quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
A demain !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:   * 

[/QUOTE]

A toute


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

H -18


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

H-5


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

et maintenant ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et maintenant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est dans le coin !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

Apérotime


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

et les resultats ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

je suis là


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

coucou Finn


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * je suis là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas la reponse a laquel je m'attedais !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

et alors


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

Mais Finn est là


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Mais Finn est là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est a lui que j'ai posé une question !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

pffffffff


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est a lui que j'ai posé une question !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te le passe


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

fait gaffe tu risque d'avoir un nouveau calment


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * fait gaffe tu risque d'avoir un nouveau calment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le calmant s'appelle Ricard à cette heure ci (j'suis pas psychiatre mais je fais des ordonnaces spéciales !! )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

Salut c'est GlobalCut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

mais qu'est-ce que je fout là moi


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Le calmant s'appelle Ricard à cette heure ci (j'suis pas psychiatre mais je fais des ordonnaces spéciales !! )












* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas bon le ricard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vive le whisky


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * mais qu'est-ce que je fout là moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

on se le demande depuis plus de 2600 posts


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Salut c'est GlobalCut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais qu'est-ce qu'il a foutu avec mon pseudo ????


----------



## iSimon (13 Mai 2003)

Etant donné que "Flood" veux dire Innondation dans la langue de Coluche, je me suis procuré ce petit livret afin de poster dans ce bout de forum de façon appropriée...





J'en cite un passage :  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 À la suite d'une inondation, il importe de remettre les forums en état le plus tôt possible afin de protéger la santé des membres et d'éviter que les forums et leurs messages ne subissent de plus amples dommages. Que vous fassiez le travail vous-même ou que vous engagiez un administrateur, cette liste de vérification pratique vous aidera à organiser les opérations de nettoyage. 

[/QUOTE]  

Sur ce bonsoir...


----------



## iSimon (13 Mai 2003)

Allez, plus que deux messages et je passe la barre des 500...


----------



## iSimon (13 Mai 2003)

et voila mon 500ème post, euh pardon : article de forum...


----------



## iSimon (13 Mai 2003)

Voila mon deuxième message en tant qu'habitué...


----------



## iSimon (13 Mai 2003)

Voila mon troisième message en tant qu'habitué...


----------



## iSimon (13 Mai 2003)

et voilà la première fois que je dis "je vais me coucher" en tant qu'habitué... :

Je vais me coucher...


Que d'émotion...


----------



## Blob (13 Mai 2003)

Et c'est tout? Tu n'invite meme pas 500 membres de macgé sur ton ile privée pour feter le coup?!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on est bien rentré


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Mais qu'est-ce qu'il a foutu avec mon pseudo ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais la fleme de le changer


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

bon je crois que je vais avoir de la lecture


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 
Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on est bien rentré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Déjà ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

même pas une petite balade dans Clermont ce matin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * même pas une petite balade dans Clermont ce matin ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

il faisait moche et on etait un peu naze


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

hips


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * hips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

toi aussi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

il faisait moche et on etait un peu naze  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui et puis il y avait 45 000 personnes dans les rues ce matin : la grève !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Oui et puis il y avait 45 000 personnes dans les rues ce matin : la grève !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

remarque comme ca on a pas ete derrangé par les avions


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

bon faut vraiment que je me trouve une autre signature


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

elle est plutôt bien celle-là


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * elle est plutôt bien celle-là 




* 

[/QUOTE]

ca va c'est pas trop gros ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

ca va c'est pas trop gros ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

De quoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

ca va c'est pas trop gros ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas à moi qu'il faut le demander !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demande à Beru


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

Tiens ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*Total Posts : 8104* pour ce forum

En route vers les 10 000 !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tiens ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Total Posts : 8104 pour ce forum

En route vers les 10 000 !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

il suffit de demander


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas à moi qu'il faut le demander !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demande à Beru  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ca va comme ca Beru


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

Alors t'as fini la lecture ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tiens ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Total Posts : 8104 pour ce forum

En route vers les 10 000 !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

mais pas ce soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

mais pas ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Me fait pas le coup de la migraine !!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Alors t'as fini la lecture ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai meme pas commencé, j'sais plus ou je m'etais arrété


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

allez je me lance dans la lecture


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Elendil:</font><hr /> * ca si c pas du spam
absent un peu plus de 1 mois et 2088 messages a rattraper...
zauriez pas un ptit resume ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

moi rien qu'une semaine et 10 pages a lire


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * ce qui nous fait donc en réalité :


global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut global cut finn atlas globalcut globalcut blob finn atlas blob finn atlas finn atlas globalcut finn atlas globalcut blob globalcut globalcut   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu t'es oublié


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Non, non je suis là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Salut Prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

C'est pas malin de faire remonter des vieux flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on va plus rien comprendre


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et de Obi Walcut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bienvenue a ce nouveau membre


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Du côté obscur de la Guinness tu veux dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * mon 500ème post ne pouvait pas se faire ailleurs qu'ici...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Joyeux 500e un peu en retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais t'as pas beaucoup grandi depuis


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

ca va comme ca Beru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh moi tu sais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est dans les forums "sérieux" qu'ils crisent quand les signatures dépassent 62.7 pixels de haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je sais pas, le bar par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus, il paraît que là-bas au Bar, ils ont engagé un nouveau modérateur, une vraie hyène... Fais gaffe si tu y traînes les pieds


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Je suis inquiet pour globalCut . plusieurs pages sans lui... il est agonisant?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'etais en vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Je suis inquiet pour globalCut . plusieurs pages sans lui... il est agonisant?  * 

[/QUOTE]

merci de t'inquieter


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Je suis inquiet pour globalCut . plusieurs pages sans lui... il est agonisant?  * 

[/QUOTE]

et j'ai repris des forces


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Non il se repose ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il doit passer faire coucou la semaine prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il aura de la lecture !!  * 

[/QUOTE]

plus que 6 pages


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et plus étrange que tout : où est passé Mackie ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est vrai ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vite, vite la suite...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Surement des gens du bar qui l'ont balancé!   * 

[/QUOTE] 

Surement


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Floodez en paix mes frères.  * 

[/QUOTE]

LOL, heureusement qu'on a que l'image


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Oh moi tu sais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est dans les forums "sérieux" qu'ils crisent quand les signatures dépassent 62.7 pixels de haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je sais pas, le bar par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus, il paraît que là-bas au Bar, ils ont engagé un nouveau modérateur, une vraie hyène... Fais gaffe si tu y traînes les pieds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca y'est, j'ai tout lu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je ne lirais pas tout du Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

déprimant le Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

je reste ici


----------



## Blob (14 Mai 2003)

C'est quoi cette signature?! On va bientot se croire sur un forum de pécéiste avec tous ces djeunes qui jouent a avoir la plus grosse


----------



## Blob (14 Mai 2003)

Mais que je suis vilain !! mouhuhuhuhu


----------



## Blob (14 Mai 2003)

Bon mes pillules bleues et au lit hop!


----------



## Blob (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

et j'ai repris des forces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben ca se voit!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il a bouffé du tigre!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * C'est quoi cette signature?! On va bientot se croire sur un forum de pécéiste avec tous ces djeunes qui jouent a avoir la plus grosse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

elle te plait pô


----------



## Blob (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

elle te plait pô 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben je la trouve un peu grande surtout pour un floodeur . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vu que ca encombre encore plus


----------



## Blob (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

ben je la trouve un peu grande surtout pour un floodeur . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vu que ca encombre encore plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais je suis un sale con donc tu peux m'envoyer chier


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Ben ca se voit!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il a bouffé du tigre!  * 

[/QUOTE]

pas que ca


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

mais je suis un sale con donc tu peux m'envoyer chier   * 

[/QUOTE]

je ne me permetrais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

allez je vais la changer


----------



## Blob (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * allez je vais la changer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouéééééééééééééé!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

merde ca m'a planté je ressaye


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

en attendant mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

c'est pas gagné


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

juste pour passer le cap des 3800


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Bon mes pillules bleues et au lit hop!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bonne pillules


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

demain j'arrete


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

on arrive...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

bientot


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

a la hauteur


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

des user's


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

bip bip


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

VraaaaaaahhhhhhHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOUUUuuuuuuuummmmmmmm


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

plus qu'une page


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

je vais bientot aller me coucher quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

coucou


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

c'est mercredi, la journée des nains


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

et hop


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

un ptit mot en passant


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et un second pour le flood


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bon le pastis


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

juste un doigt


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pas plus haut que le bord


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

quand est-ce qu'il fait beau ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

jaune


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

en avant, les fromages blancs


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

en arriere les camemberts


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

en avant les fromages blancs


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

encore une page tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

je repasserais


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

je suis pas aidé


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

m'en fiche


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

je continurais tout seul si il faut


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

niack


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

niack niack


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

niack niack niack


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

un petit tour sur les autres forums et je reviens


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

niack niack niack


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

niack


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pfff


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pfff pfff


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

je ferais mieux d'aller regarder le foot


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

non non non non non


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

quoique, si ca continu je vais finir par flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pffff pffff pfffff
je crois qu'on viens de depasser les user's


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * pffff pffff pfffff
je crois qu'on viens de depasser les user's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pour un temps du moins


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

maintenant il faut rejoindre l'autre


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * maintenant il faut rejoindre l'autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mais là, y'a encore un peu de taf


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

mais bon


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Vous viendez


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

je vais quand meme pas me faire deux pages tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

meme pas peur


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

comme ca va vite


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et puis quand on aime, on compte pas


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

un


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * un  * 

[/QUOTE]

hein ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

deux


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

de quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

de rien je vous en pries


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

3

trois


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

"3" tout seul ne marchait pas


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

J'sais meme plus pourquoi je compte


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

je vais reprendre une tite biere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca devrait reviendre


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Burppp


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Non, ca on a dit qu'il fallait pas


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pour la peine un message sans smilie


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * pour la peine un message sans smilie  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas facile


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pom pom poooom


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * pom pom poooom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais bien sur


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

y'a pas que de la pomme


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

hipsss


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et puis zut


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2003)

c'est pas bientot finit tout ce bruit ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est pas bientot finit tout ce bruit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah!!!! bien te voila ici toi


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et puis y'a personne au Bar, ca derange pas


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

puis il est aps tard


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

puis il est pas tard


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ca ferme a quelle heure ici


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

juste pour voir un truc


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

juste pour voir un luc


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

juste pour voir un lu©


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Merci j'ai vu


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

cool


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

allez en avant toute


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pour plus de bruit


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pour plus de flood


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

jusqu'au bout de la nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et faut pas s'en priver


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

bonsoir les voisins


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ca va ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

are you disco ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

disco disco


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

mais bien sur


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

t'es deja parti Mackie ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

zut alors


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Flo


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

od


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

LLllLLllLlLlLllllllLLLlLllllLl


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ooOOoooOooOOOoooOoooOOOoOo


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ooOOoooOooOOOoooOoooOOOoOoO


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ddDDDddDDdddDdDDDdDDD


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

NNNNNNnnNNnnNNnNnNAaaaaAAAAAaaaAAA


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

que ca va viiiiite


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Trop viiiiite


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

comme ca y'aura un peu de lecture


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pour ceux qui bossent


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et qui passent pas leur temps a flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

car y'a mieux a faire


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

"passes ton Bac d'abord"


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

m'ouais


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Flood d'abord


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

on veras apres


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

attention de ne pas depasser les 200


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

par jour ou par heure


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

on vera bien


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

le train qui rattrape le train n'a qu'a bien se tenir


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et celui qui le rattrappe aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et une


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et deux


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et trois et quatre


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pffffffff
pffffffffffffffffff


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

c'est fatiguant le sport


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

demain j'arrete


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

le sport


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

c'est pas pour moi ce truc


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Fa fatigue


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Fuis tout affaibli


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

FffffFFFffffffFFFFFFffffffffFFFFfffFFFFFfffff


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Finalement une page c'est pas grand chose


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Allez je m'en fait 10 ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Non je peux pas


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

j'ai deja d'autres trucs de prevus


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

mais pourquoi pas demain


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou apres demain


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou apres apres demain


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou apres apres apres demain


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou apres apres apres apres demain


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou apres apres apres apres apres demain


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou apres apres apres apres apres apres... demain


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

sinon ca sera pour une autre fois


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

la prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou la suivante


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou celle d'apres


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou celle d'apres apres


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou celle d'apres apres apres


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

bon ca pourrait coninuer...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

longtemps...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

tres longtemps...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

tres tres longtemps...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

tres tres tres longtemps...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

mais il faut savoir s'arreter


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ca serait dommage de s'arreter comme ca en haut de page


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

en bas ca serait pas mieux ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou au milieu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ca meriterait un sondage


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

mais vu que ca va vite personne ne le vera


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et je penserais meme plus a aller voir les resultats


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

alors pourquoi s'embetter ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et puis je suis pas là pour ca


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Prerima viens m'aider


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

juste un petit peu


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

azertyuiop
qsdfghjklm
wxcvbn


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Pause


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Cloppe


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Pipi


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et biere


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ca a du bon la glande


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ca a du bon la glande


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ca a du bon la glande


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ca a du bon la glande


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ca a du bon la glande


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et puis si pres des 4000 il faudrait pas s'arreter


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

c'est endormi ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ca poste meme pas au user's


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

faut tout faire ici


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

tout fout le camp ma bonne dame


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

allez au lit


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

bientot


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

la tete plein de flood


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et d'autres choses


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

3987


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

39878


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

3989


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

3990


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

trop loin le bouton "editer"


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

faut assumer son alcoolemie


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

hippppssss


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

encore combien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 6


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 5


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 4


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 3


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

encore 2


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

allumage des fusées principales


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

mise a feu


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

decollage reussi


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

nouvel objectif : 5000


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 997


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 996


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 995


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 994


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 993


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 992


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 991


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

990


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

989


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

c'est d'un passionnant


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

dingue


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

attention petit train


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

en continuant comme ca ca devrait aller


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

mais c'est fatiguant


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

mais c'est fatiguant


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et long


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

tres long


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

tres tres long


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

tres tres tres long


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Faut vraiment avoir que ca a faire


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

plus que 10 pages pour rattraper le Train


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

soit 250 messages


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

en une soirée ca peut etre fait


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

peut-on le faire ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

oui on peut


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Global et sa bande s'amusent si bien...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Global le floodeur, 
peut-on le faire ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Global le floodeur, 
oui on peut


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

SToooooooOOOOOOOOooppppp


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Fini pour ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

bon ok


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

juste un dernier pour la route


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pas plus haut que le trait


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et un glacon


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Désolé


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

juste encore un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

pour voir un nouveau truc


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

voire si ca marche ou pas quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

bon ben ca a pas l'aire


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

tant pis, j'essayerais une prochaine fois


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

demain ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

apres demain ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Apres apres demain ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Apres apres apres demain ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou la semaine prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

ou plus jamais ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

j'sais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Tiens mon lit m'appel


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

A bientot


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Mai 2003)

je me demande si je vais pas cloturer ce post ... ca commence a vraiment abuser grave la .. refreinez vos envie un peu ...
@+

Guillaume


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Non fait pas ca ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Mai 2003)

bah vi mais a la base, le post c'etait pour les discutions a la noix style chat ... pas des monologues sur 3 pages ... 

@+

Guillaume


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

wi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais pour eviter les monologues faut etre plusieurs


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

Je vais essayer de me retenir alors


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Mai 2003)

t'as qu'a bouger les m4k tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






viens les chercher sur #clan-m4k sur irc.gamesnet.net


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par GlobalCut


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2003)

je vais essayer l'IRC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le temps d'en trouver un


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Non fait pas ca ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

et pourquoi pas !
franchement, le flood comme cette nuit est super penible, surtout quand on a l'habitude de consulter les posts des 24 dernieres heures !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2003)

pourquoi l'IRC et pas iChat ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2003)

J'y pige queud


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Mai 2003)

C'est pourtant pas bien difficile ... télécharge X-Chat Aqua (sur versiontracker.com).

Le serveur : irc.gamesnet.net
Le channel : #clan-m4k

@+

Guillaume


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * C'est pourtant pas bien difficile ... télécharge X-Chat Aqua (sur versiontracker.com).

Le serveur : irc.gamesnet.net
Le channel : #clan-m4k

@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

je suis sous 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai essayé avec Jabbernaut mais sans trop de resultat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu connais pas un autre truc gratuit pour 9 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2003)

je m'eclipse


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2003)

tiens il fait deja jour


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

je suis sous 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai essayé avec Jabbernaut mais sans trop de resultat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu connais pas un autre truc gratuit pour 9 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

sous os9 je connais qu'ircle .. qui est limité dans le temps ...

@+

Gullaume


----------



## Blob (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * bah vi mais a la base, le post c'etait pour les discutions a la noix style chat ... pas des monologues sur 3 pages ... 

@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

Meme pas vréééééeuh a la base ce post c'était le jardin privé d'alem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GlobalCut: Tu es completement dingue je t'adore


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Meme pas vréééééeuh a la base ce post c'était le jardin privé d'alem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GlobalCut: Tu es completement dingue je t'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






Moi aussi je vous aime tous


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

Smack


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

Kiss


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

Bises


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mai 2003)

Recoucou tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1053140717Finn_Atlas">


*Quoi de neuf pour ce week-end ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />J't'en poses des questions ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />je me repose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Whaou, je vais plein de trucs de "oufs" : saut en parachute, ......etc etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />week end culturel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (musée, sortie)
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />je vais voir matrix 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />pfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis tout le temps en week end !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

pfff encore un sondage a la Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

J'ai voté


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

et toi tu fais quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

sinon nous ca va


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

et comment voulez-vous que je ne fasse pas de monologue ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

vu que quand j'ecris je suis tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

z'avez qu'a viendre


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

et ed tout facon si vus fermez j'irais ailleur


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

mais là je me sent bien


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

c'est pas bientot fini


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

Si je vais me coucher


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et toi tu fais quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Devine !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Devine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore ca


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

c'est l'heure du pastis Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

juste un doigt


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * c'est l'heure du pastis Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pas pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

Oh et puis ...un proto branco !!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

Allez un dernier et on mange


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

Y'a bon


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

Salut les apero'teurs


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

je vais finir de manger


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

Alors est-il permis de flooder ou pas ici ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

non, je plaisante


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

c'est lassant


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

++


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * c'est lassant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

quoi que


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

pourquoi qu'vous venez pas flooder ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

m'en fiche je vais le faire tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

non non non


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

du calme Global


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

c'est ici Elen


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Mai 2003)

Allez... par pitié, je te prépare une nouvelle page toute belle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci qui ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

Merci [MGZ] Black Beru


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

et merci aux autres


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Allez... par pitié, je te prépare une nouvelle page toute belle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci qui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faudra pas t'étonner si après tu as de la lecture !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez bon dimanche à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

Bon dimanche a vous aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

les nouvelles pages ne sont pas un probleme


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2003)

en tout cas pour moi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

Il faut combler tout ce cyber vide


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

L'apero est servi au Bar





Merci Finn


----------



## prerima (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * L'apero est servi au Bar





Merci Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai qu'une petite coupe, c'est toujours agréable !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vrai qu'une petite coupe, c'est toujours agréable !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

juste un doigt


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

je m'en lasserais jamais


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

Além est passé par ici


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

il repassera par là


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

quoique je sais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

vous regardez encor Matrix ???


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

ou vous prenez encore un apero au bar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * ou vous prenez encore un apero au bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les 2 mon général ! les 2 !! 

Bon si Benjamenta voulait bien laisser notre Alèm venir poster ici çà serait bien gentil !!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Bon si Benjamenta voulait bien laisser notre Alèm venir poster ici çà serait bien gentil !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 on nous cacherait des choses ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

V'la t'y pas que ca va recommencer


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

'il" est de retour


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

bon changeons de sujet, "il" est pas là


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

ca flood peux ici


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

comment voulez-vous rattraper ce train qui rattrape le feu train ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

toutouuuuuuuuu tou


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

tchoutchou tchoutchou


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

tchoutchou, tchoutchou


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

tchoutchou,


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

tchoutchou


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

Flood gare, une minute d'arret


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

pour aller au Bar veuillez empreinter le passage sous-terrain s'il vous plait


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

un service de flood est a votre disposition ici meme


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

prochain depart bientot


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

les passager du flood sont priés de se presenter a la porte d'embarquement


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

objectif 200 pages


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

avant les autres


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

Bon pas ce soir je vais me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

Na


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

c'est comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

une autre fois alors


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

Hippps


J'avais pas vu l'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

je vais rester encoure un chouille


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

je veux bien faire moins de trois pages de monologue mais si je suis pas aidé...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

y'a plus qu'a fermer


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

non mais ca va pas la tete de penser de telle chose


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

puis quoi encore

Que la fete continue


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

je ferais p'tetre bien d'aller me coucher quand meme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

Me voilà !! (rassuré ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Sympa ta signature !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu as vu ? <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Tu floodes ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu te souvient de l'adresse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'en suis souvenu !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

T'as vu ? Y a MAckie qui essaye de te battre au flood des gamer's !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ici


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

Mackie ca fait longtemps qu'il est pas venu


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

Il a plus besoin de flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

tiens encore une page


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

quand je te dis qu'on peux arriver a 200


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

c'est simple c'est tout droit


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Je m'en suis souvenu !!!  

[/QUOTE]

ouf


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * c'est simple c'est tout droit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et à gauche y a quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et à gauche y a quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

une chambre peut-etre...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

Les chiottes c'est a droite


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

comme partout


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

allez, cloppe puis lit


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

Besoin d'une petite pensée pour la nuit ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

bonne nuit les floodeurs


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

a demain


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

enfin a toute


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

dans la joie, le flood et le flood


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

c'est fini les vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

ca va moins flooder en journée


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

C'est l'heure de faire une petite pause


----------



## iMax (20 Mai 2003)

'tieu ce post de fou


----------



## iMax (20 Mai 2003)

..je viens de le découvrir


----------



## iMax (20 Mai 2003)

Enfin, je le voyais au top depuis un moment, ça me démangeais de cliquer dessus et j'ai fini par cliquer


----------



## iMax (20 Mai 2003)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais moi j'ai un TE de biol demain, alors je reviendrai flooder ici à l'occaz'


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 'tieu ce post de fou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'etonnes


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * ..je viens de le découvrir   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bienvenue a toi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Enfin, je le voyais au top depuis un moment, ça me démangeais de cliquer dessus et j'ai fini par cliquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On va p'tetre bien meme passer en tete


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais moi j'ai un TE de biol demain, alors je reviendrai flooder ici à l'occaz'  * 

[/QUOTE]

Reviens quand tu veux


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

Que ce soit pour dire quelquechose


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

... ou rien en particulier


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

Il faut combler ce cyber vide


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

alors vient nous aider


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

c'est chouette l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

flood par ci, flood par là


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

bonjour comment ca va ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

et patati


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

et patata


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

est-ce que tu as vu ca ?


----------



## Blob (20 Mai 2003)

Oui moi je dis joli


----------



## Blob (20 Mai 2003)

Ca fait peur un post  non globalcutisé hein?


----------



## Blob (20 Mai 2003)

Je ne faisais que passer


----------



## Blob (20 Mai 2003)

car demain je me lève tot!


----------



## Blob (20 Mai 2003)

cya soon space cowboy!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Ca fait peur un post  non globalcutisé hein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ca met de la couleur


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Je ne faisais que passer  * 

[/QUOTE]

repasses quand tu veux


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * car demain je me lève tot!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ailleuhhhh

bonne nuit quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

allez moi aussi j'y vais

c'est pas tout mais il faudra bien que je me leve aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

et j'aime pas ca


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

sauf quand c'est vers midi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

Bye


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

Bises a Prerima et Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

enfin si vous passez par ici


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

et que ce message ne soit pas trop noyé dans la masse


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

si vous pouviez faire avancer ce thread d'une ou 2 pages


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

ca fait toujours plaisir de vous lire


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

a demain


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

a depied


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

elle est nulle celle là


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

pfff faire un post pour ca


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

alors que le sujet etait si interessant


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

bon j'y vais, j'y vais pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

je resterais bien, mais demain j'arriverais pas a decoler


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

j'y vais


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

cette fois ci c'est sur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Mai 2003)

Hop nous revoilà !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Mai 2003)

Oh dis t'as vu çà ?

 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ObiWan dans les user's de la nuit:</font><hr /> je vais faire un gros dodo histoire d'être en forme... demain je recommence à flooder... 

[/QUOTE] 

Planquez-vous !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Oh dis t'as vu çà ?



Planquez-vous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

du flood ou de l'UltraFlood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

Flood du midi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

miam miam


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Mai 2003)

Flood du petit déjeuner


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Flood du petit déjeuner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas facile la vie


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

veinard va


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

allez j'y retourne

a ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

trop de taf


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

pas assez de temps pour flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

juste pendant une tres courte pause


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

qui se termine deja


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

Bon je vais voir Matrix 2 : les commentaires tout à l'heure

petit message qui n'a rien à voir : j'adore la musique pour la boisson au colà pétillante à la vanille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A tout à l'heure !


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
petit message qui n'a rien à voir : j'adore la musique pour la boisson au colà pétillante à la vanille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

avec du pastis


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon je vais voir Matrix 2 : les commentaires tout à l'heure
* 

[/QUOTE]

Prerima y va aussi ?

j'aimerais avoir le commentaire d'une fille


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

Parskici y'a bcp de gars


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

Salut Prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

ici t'auras toute la place pour faire un commentaire sur le film


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

bon un peu de flood avant l'apero


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

quoi que un bon apero passe avant le flood


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

je vous dis donc a bientot


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

pour l'UltraMegaFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

pour celui-ci il faudra encore attendre un peu plus


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

beaucoup


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

a la folie


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

plein partout


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

bon le repas n'est pas encore pret


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

allez encore un p'tit apero


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

et un p'tit post


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

avec ou sans glacon ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

il est trop fort ce Doc

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
En attendant la v2.0 de iBar, une petite piqûre de rappel s'impose.
Et puis il y a le « bar ».
Le « bar » est un forum dun type un peu particulier, dont le principe reste simple néanmoins : on y parle, en long, en large et surtout en travers, de tout ce dont les autres forums ne parlent pas, dans une ambiance qui, sous prétexte que lendroit est ouvert à tous, se veut prétendument conviviale et est censée rappeler celle coutumière aux débits de boissons quon trouve un peu partout dans le monde réel. La singularité du lieu tient en ceci que tout un chacun peut, sous couvert de lanonymat ordinaire et sans limitation quant au nombre de mots utilisés ou à la tonalité des propos tenus, venir y déverser le petit surplus de paroles qui naurait pas trouvé sa place ailleurs. Il semble quon y rie beaucoup, que les « clients » soient assidus, avec toutefois une tripotée de piliers de comptoir dont la plupart senivrent lun lautre, ou seuls, de leur propre prose. Le mimétisme avec le monde réel a été poussé à ce point de raffinement que le contenu même des verres est, ici comme ailleurs, bien plus savoureux que les conversations qui sy tiennent. Le « bar » est un lieu quon saccordera à trouver « branché », voire « tendance », et où il serait le plus souvent mal venu de reprocher à quiconque le mauvais usage qui pourrait être fait de la liberté de se taire.
Située, pour lessentiel, dans une tranche dâge de 15 à 35 ans, la clientèle de cet établissement se singularise par son goût immodéré de la prose bêtifiante et de la blague facile. On a beau dire que la paresse intellectuelle est une forme de vulgarité des plus évidentes, personne parmi les habitués, pourtant si enclins à faire étalage des manifestations de leur nonchalance naturelle, naccepterait de se réclamer de cette paresse-là. De même, il serait vain de chercher à les convaincre de la grande médiocrité quil y a à aborder avec légèreté les sujets les plus spécieux. Si chacun sait que la gravité seule convient au jeu et quil faut mettre beaucoup de sérieux à bien rire, peu sont ceux qui semblent faire cas du plaisir de leurs voisins de table, ni même de leur propre plaisir.
Pour la plupart, les habitués se connaissent entre eux. Ils organisent de temps à autre, et sans variation quant au prétexte de ces retrouvailles, des soirées thématiques qui sachèvent dordinaires dans les vapeurs dalcools étranges dont, par la suite, la seule évocation suffit à les plonger dans une interminable nostalgie. Interminable quant au sentiment sans doute, mais aussi parce quils ne peuvent réfréner, même longtemps après, limpérieux besoin de partager leurs cuites avec la terre entière. Or, si lalcool se partage, la cuite ne se raconte pas. Elle appartient tout entière au mystère dune nuit et ne supporte pas la lumière du jour. Bref, à froid, comme les grands cigares, la cuite pue.
Près du comptoir, les conversations vont bon train. Parmi les nombreux sujets de discussions, rares sont ceux qui dépassent le niveau de « Mais doù te vient donc ton surnom, Popaul ? » ou « Quelle était votre température anale ce matin ? » Il sen trouve dautres cependant qui donnent lieu à de grands échanges culturels sur la musique des années 90 et les livres à 10 francs. On y cause volontiers  et bruyamment  du dernier ouvrage paru au sujet des poteries précolombiennes, comme du numéro 271 de Pif Gadget, celui qui me manque pour finir la collec.
Quand les sujets se font rares, ce qui arrive parfois, les jeux du cirque commencent. On jette un pauvre couillon au milieu de larène, ou on attend sagement que les lions se bouffent entre eux. Le conflit a du bon puisque, quoiquil en soit, il faut quil se passe quelque chose. Les imbéciles sont, avec lhydrogène, ce quil y a de plus répandu dans lunivers et il sen trouve toujours que le silence effraie plus que le bruit et la fureur (1). À limage de leur mère nature, les clients du « bar » ont horreur du vide et je métonnerai toujours quils sefforcent de le combler avec du vent.
Pour finir ce sombre tableau, je voudrais avoir une pensée démagogique pour les jeunes cons. Je voudrais quils sachent que je ne leur en veux pas de leur indigence intellectuelle manifeste et de leurs préoccupations insipides. Je ne leur en veux pas car, quils le croient ou non, je fus des leurs. Javais 17 ans, je ne me préoccupais que des jupes des filles et je navais dautre ambition que darriver au mercredi suivant, dont laprès-midi se passerait immanquablement avec mes potes dans quelque arrière-salle de bistrot. Je me souciais fort peu alors de ce monde autour de moi dont jentendais parler sans le connaître. Mon monde à moi, le seul vrai monde, sarrêtait à ces mercredis embellis par le souvenir, alors que, souvent, on se faisait juste chier ensemble.
À ceux par contre qui viennent réchauffer une adolescence tardive au beau soleil de la jeunesse, ceux-là qui ne manqueront pas de stigmatiser, ouvertement ou entre eux, mon aigreur supposée ; à ceux qui me trouveront bien importun et qui, lesprit épais, viendront beugler pour quon les laisse sabrutir mollement au creux de propos fades ; à tous ceux-là, je dis : « Merde ». 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

pas d'accord avec lui sur tout, mais c'est si bien raconté


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

entre autre, une bonne cuite ca laisse de bons souvenirs


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

sauf si on est seul


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
petit message qui n'a rien à voir : j'adore la musique pour la boisson au colà pétillante à la vanille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A tout à l'heure !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cette musique a servie dans l'excellent film de Tim Burton BeetleJuice


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

je pouvais pas te lire dire avant, je viens de la decouvrir


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

un petit Coca ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

On sort de la matrice


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * On sort de la matrice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

Prerima expliquera plus tard et en gros c'est un peu décevant.

On est un peu mort et on va pas tarder à aller au dodo !


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Prerima expliquera plus tard et en gros c'est un peu décevant.
* 

[/QUOTE]

la suite demain donc


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
On est un peu mort et on va pas tarder à aller au dodo !  * 

[/QUOTE]

meme pas un ptit flood avant de partir ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

il y a comme une odeur, vous trouvez pas


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

non rien, c'est le camion poubelle qui passe


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

rien a voir avec le thread


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

Va p'tetre falloir que m'en fasse un intitulé "La vie de GlobalCut"


----------



## iMax (21 Mai 2003)

"La vie de GlobalCut, le flood en plus"

Ou est-ce que ta vie est deja constituée de beacoup de flood ?


----------



## iMax (21 Mai 2003)

...je vois que tu t'es inscit en septembre 2002 et que t'as deja plus de 4300 messages postés...

...t'as fait comment pour en poster autant depuis septembre ? juste en floodant ??

en tout cas, t'as pas perdu de temps


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * "La vie de GlobalCut, le flood en plus"

Ou est-ce que ta vie est deja constituée de beacoup de flood ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ma vie sur le forum


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

mais j'ai une "vraie" vie sinon


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

et celle de MacG intervient dedans


----------



## iMax (21 Mai 2003)

Bon, voc allemand, voc anglais + verbes irréguliers et au lit...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * ...je vois que tu t'es inscit en septembre 2002 et que t'as deja plus de 4300 messages postés...

...t'as fait comment pour en poster autant depuis septembre ? juste en floodant ??

en tout cas, t'as pas perdu de temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

beaucoup de flood soit, mais des sujets serieux aussi et un peu de Bar


----------



## iMax (21 Mai 2003)

..je me suis enregistrer deux semaines avant toi et j'ai 10x moins de messages...

C'est la rançon du non-flood


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

Mais pour les sujets "serieux" je ne floode pas


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * ..je me suis enregistrer deux semaines avant toi et j'ai 10x moins de messages...

C'est la rançon du non-flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

au Flood un post par phrase suffit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et j'ai horreur de ce cyber vide


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

tiens ca fait deux phrases ca


----------



## iMax (21 Mai 2003)

...normal...

Heureusement que y'a des threads pour ça


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

Comme quoi je pourais flooder plus


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * ...normal...

Heureusement que y'a des threads pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tout a fait d'accord, ca evite de polluer les autres


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

c'est pour ca qu'il ne faut pas le fermer


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * ..je me suis enregistrer deux semaines avant toi et j'ai 10x moins de messages...

C'est la rançon du non-flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si t'en post 200 par jour tu devrais bientot me rejoindre


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Bon, voc allemand, voc anglais + verbes irréguliers et au lit...  * 

[/QUOTE]

bon courrage


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

tu as raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'anglais te sera plus utile que le flood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu auras tout le temps apres


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

To flood / I flood / flood


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

juste un dernier coup en passant


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

bonjour, bonjour, bonjour


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * juste un dernier coup en passant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 c'est joli ca


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

A table


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

encore une journée de passée, mais la soirée ne fait que commencer


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

j'ai bien mangé, j'ai bien bu,
 j'ai les doigts tous detendus


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

Y'a encore foot ce soir ?
il va falloir que j'allume la TV


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

Naoooonnn


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Date de parution : 26 mai 2003


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

15 euros le DVD


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 15 euros le DVD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est mieux que 20 euros 20


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

du H et du 20


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

du 20 et du H


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

c'est que ca denerait soif


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * c'est que ca denerait soif   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

santé Thierry


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

Ma cabane au Canada
Tapis au fond des bois...

hipps


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

bon 2 heure que je suis là et j'ultraflood meme pas


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

bon 2 heures que je suis là et j'ultraflood meme pas


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

c'est quoi ce bazard


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

ah oui, je faisais autre chose en meme temps


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

mais la nuit n'est pas finie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je reviendrais


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

fait gaffe il risque d'arriver


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * fait gaffe il risque d'arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






j'ai meme pas envie d'ultraflooder ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors que j'ai que ca a faire


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

tu aura encore moi envie quand je te dirait qui risque d'arriver


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Mai 2003)

On n'ose imaginer...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu aura encore moi envie quand je te dirait qui risque d'arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Dis toujours


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

Si l'UltraFlood n'est plus un lieu de flood je comprend plus


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

Autant fermé le thread et dire que c'est interdit


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * On n'ose imaginer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'essais mai il veut pas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Mai 2003)

La menace est encore plus terrible que ça, crois-moi


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

même pas peur


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * même pas peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as raison, Alèm est déjà passé par là


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Mai 2003)

... Mais dans quel état !


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

rassure toi, il boit plus


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * rassure toi, il boit plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est grave ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu parles d'eau


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

justement, il ne boit que de l'eau


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * justement, il ne boit que de l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le pauvre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fais gaffe a toi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

Prerima ne devait pas passer nous faire une topo sur Matrix


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

j'arrive pas a dormir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

c'est pas malin, maintenant c'est dur de se lever


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mai 2003)

UN petit flood au boulot çà peut pas faire de mal !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Prerima ne floode pas ? C'est bien elle bosse elle !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * UN petit flood au boulot çà peut pas faire de mal !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait Mr Tock


----------



## Blob (22 Mai 2003)

C'est bien calme ici... Global arrete de poste au bar!


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * C'est bien calme ici... Global arrete de poste au bar!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je bosse, pas le temps de flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

tiens une p'tite blague en attendant

 Un couple habite depuis plusieurs années au Québec.
 En revenant de son travail, un homme trouve sa femme en train d'emballer ses affaires.
 " Mon amour, qu'est-ce que tu fais? " , demande son mari.
 " Je déménage à Las Vegas! " , réplique sa femme.
 " Las Vegas! Mais pourquoi? "
 " J'ai lu dans un journal que l'on peut faire 300 dollars pour une
 fellation alors que je te fais cela gratuitement depuis des années!
 Son mari sort une valise et commence à emballer ses affaires.
 " Qu'est-ce que tu fais? " , demande sa femme.
 " Je déménage aussi à Las Vegas. Je veux voir comment tu vas faire pour vivre avec 600 dollars par année! "


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

floodons un peu ici


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

d'histoire de fair avancé le compteur


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

plus que 10 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Bienvenue a toi Macinside, tu es nouveau sur MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Tu les finis maintenant tes 10 posts euh non huit, ou j'ai le temps d'aller prendre une Guinness ou 2 ?


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

si tu m'en amene une oui


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

sinon je bannis


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

j'attend toujour


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

trop tard


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

J'ai loupé ton 10.000 post


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

mais j'ai passé une bonne soirée


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Avec de la Guinness


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Du pastis


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Du vin


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Et encore du vin


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Puis de la poire


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

et encore de la Guinness


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Floode


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Floodons


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Floodez


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

ca exite ca ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Oui la preuve


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Zut j'ai encore bu


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

mais je ne fais que passer


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Ohhh grands maitres des forums MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * floodons un peu ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est toi qui le dit


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * floodons un peu ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Remarque c'est prevu pour ca


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * floodons un peu ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il faudrait pas s'en priver


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

voire autant de monde au iChat et voire que ca flood si peux


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

c'est a plus rien y comprendre


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Tiens je vais aller me rttaper une p'tite B... G...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Felicitations a Mackie


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

J'ai pas pu etre là pour assister a ca


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

c'est ca les tracknards


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

tu prends un verre et ca t'emmene loins


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

tres loins


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

tres tres loins


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

et voila le resultat


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

n'importe quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

pffffff


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

c'etait ou la fete de Mackie ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

pas ici je suppose


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

iToir


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

iToin


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Personne pour flooder ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

je vais aller me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

et si on allait jusqu'a la page 180


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

ca ne fait fait que quelques posts


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

tout seul c'est pas facile


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

c'est sur


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

mais pourquoi pas


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

il en reste combien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

1, 2, 3 ...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

on verra bien


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

ca y est deja


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

c'est dingue comme ca va vite


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

bon cette fois-ci j'y vais


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

mais svp aider moi a finir cette page


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

apres on va dire ue je fais rien que flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

alors que non


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

hier j'ai aidé quelqu'un a zapper sa Pram


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

comme quoi...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

tiens, il est bizar mon avatar ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Salut a toi Cuba


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Allez cette fois ci au lit


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

Ca va encore etre dur demain


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

finalement ca va pas trop mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journée a tous


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

L'UltraFlood est passé en tete


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * L'UltraFlood est passé en tete  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me demande bien comment ...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Je me demande bien comment ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

te demande plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




continue a poster


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mai 2003)

Poster oui, mais faudrait peut-être penser à bosser !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin, vu que j'attends le retour de mes questionnaires pour mon stage ..... c'est pas pour tout de suite !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mai 2003)

rions un peu en attendant Globalcut !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * rions un peu en attendant Globalcut ! 
	
 * 

[/QUOTE]

j'irais voir ca ce soir, la je taf


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

j'irais voir ca ce soir, la je taf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il y a le même au bar avec l'original (celle ci c'est la parodie).


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

Soirée flash en perspective


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

je pensais quand meme faire autre chose


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * je pensais quand meme faire autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

laisse moi deviner .... çà commence par  *FL* et çà finit par  *OOD*  ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

laisse moi deviner .... çà commence par  FL et çà finit par  OOD  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

naoonnn meme po 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




peut-etre un petit pau quand meme, mais rien de sur

t'as vu Jean Yanne est parti


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

merde 3 phrases dans le meme post


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 


peut-etre un petit pau quand meme, mais rien de sur

t'as vu Jean Yanne est parti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


ouais j'ai vu çà


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

c'est le week-end
fini la s'maine


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

pitoyable, il faut beau tout aujourd'hui et demain de la flotte et on va se cailler


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

et dimanche pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

faudrait aller bosser que quand il fait moche


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

aller bonne nuit a tous


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

je vais vaquer a mes occupations nocturnes


----------



## Blob (24 Mai 2003)

Bon app' les floodeuses!


----------



## Blob (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Bon app' les floodeuses!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh ben c'était pas mauvais. Mais pas bon non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Bon app' les floodeuses!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a que Prerima comme floodeuse


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

et encore, je trouve qu'elle vient trop peu


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

Comment occuper une blonde pendant des heures?


&gt; Reponse plus bas
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt;
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt;
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt;
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; Reponse plus haut


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2003)

tien toujour pas de trace de feelgood ici


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tien toujour pas de trace de feelgood ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est qui floodgee ?


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2003)

tu conprendrat bientot


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu conprendrat bientot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un nouveau UltraFloodeur


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

Cooooooolll


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

ca promet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2003)

Je ne suis pas sur que tu trouveras çà cool s'il débarque ici ...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je ne suis pas sur que tu trouveras çà cool s'il débarque ici ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est qui, un nouveau moderateur ?


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2003)

tu découvrira en temps voulut


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

un petit bonhomme vert


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

un rouge


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu découvrira en temps voulut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


j'ai hate


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

et toi qui a l'aire de connaitre tant de choses, il vient quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

ahh c'est lui


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * ahh c'est lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * ahh c'est lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ca c'est du sourire a la Foucault


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

dite donc, ca flood plud beaucoup par ici


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

alors je veux bien me restreindre mais si personne ne revient je ne garantie plus


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

c'est quand plus sympat que le mini chat ici


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

allez une petite pour la route

Un homme est très excite car il s'en va a la chasse a l'ours. Il aperçoit un petit ours brun qu'il tire. Il reçoit une tape sur l' épaule et se retourne pour voir qui est derrière lui. Un gros ours noir le regarde et lui dit :

- Tu as deux choix ou je te bats a mort ou bien je te sodomise.

Le chasseur choisit la vie.

Apres deux semaines de réhabilitation, il veut sa revanche. Il va en foret, traque et tire enfin l'ours noir. On lui tape encore sur l'epaule... Un énorme grizzly lui dit :

- Je pense que tu as fait une erreur.

Il lui propose deux choix : ou il le bat a mort ou bien ils ont ensemble

une séance de sexe brutal. Le chasseur choisit encore la vie...

Apres 3 mois de convalescence, il veut sa revanche sur le grizzly. Rendu dans le bois, il trouve enfin l'ours qu'il tire. Il est satisfait de sa vengeance quand quelqu'un lui tape encore sur l'epaule. Cette fois c'est un ours polaire géant qui le regarde et lui dit :

- Admets-le, tu ne viens pas vraiment ici pour la chasse, hein?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

allez j'y vais, j'ai soif


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

Bijour


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

allez encore une petite

Un gars entre dans un bar et aperçoit un de ses potes, l'air désoeuvré et avachi sur le comptoir, avec 4 ou 5 verres vides devant lui.
Il s'assoit à côté de lui et lui demande ce qui ne va pas.
- eh ben, tu te rappelles de cette nana à mon boulot, avec qui je voulais sortir ? Celle qui me donne une érection à chaque fois que je la vois ?
- oui, répond le gars en souriant.
- J'ai finalement eu le courage de lui demander par e-mail et elle a accepté
- eh, mais c'est génial! Quand est-ce-que vous avez rendez-vous ?
- C'était ce soir il y a une heure ... je suis allé chez elle mais j'avais peur d'avoir une érection devant elle, alors j'ai pris du gros ruban adhésif et je me suis scotché la bite le long de la jambe, pour ne pas que ça se voie au cas où je bande ...
- C'est une belle marque d'attention !
- ... enfin, j'arrive à sa porte, et là elle m'ouvre, habillée avec une jupe hyper courte et un décolleté incroyable !
- et alors ?
- je lui ai envoyé mon pied dans la gueule ...


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu découvrira en temps voulut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non heureusement pour nous, le flood est une occupation bcp trop intellectuelle pour Feelproot.


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * allez encore une petite

Un gars entre dans un bar et aperçoit un de ses potes, l'air désoeuvré et avachi sur le comptoir, avec 4 ou 5 verres vides devant lui.
Il s'assoit à côté de lui et lui demande ce qui ne va pas.
- eh ben, tu te rappelles de cette nana à mon boulot, avec qui je voulais sortir ? Celle qui me donne une érection à chaque fois que je la vois ?
- oui, répond le gars en souriant.
- J'ai finalement eu le courage de lui demander par e-mail et elle a accepté
- eh, mais c'est génial! Quand est-ce-que vous avez rendez-vous ?
- C'était ce soir il y a une heure ... je suis allé chez elle mais j'avais peur d'avoir une érection devant elle, alors j'ai pris du gros ruban adhésif et je me suis scotché la bite le long de la jambe, pour ne pas que ça se voie au cas où je bande ...
- C'est une belle marque d'attention !
- ... enfin, j'arrive à sa porte, et là elle m'ouvre, habillée avec une jupe hyper courte et un décolleté incroyable !
- et alors ?
- je lui ai envoyé mon pied dans la gueule ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon sang de bon matin comme ca c'est dur


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Comment occuper une blonde pendant des heures?


&gt; Reponse plus bas
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt;
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt;
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt;
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; 
&gt; Reponse plus haut   * 

[/QUOTE]

Celle la est un peu longue mais comique malgré tout


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2003)

On en est ou au niveau compétition avec les autres sujets/forums au fait??


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * On en est ou au niveau compétition avec les autres sujets/forums au fait??  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'as qu'a regarder toi meme sale fade!


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

t'as qu'a regarder toi meme sale fade!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ohalala ca va pas la peine de monter sur ses grands cheveaux!


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2003)

Plus que 200posts et on dépasse Arts Graphiques!

Allez les gars on garde le moral!


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2003)

Encore une petite crise aigue de Flood Globalisé et ca sera bon.


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Plus que 200posts et on dépasse Arts Graphiques!

Allez les gars on garde le moral!  * 

[/QUOTE]

bof j'ai banni presque tout les pseudos de sonnyboy


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2003)

Non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas la blague sur les ours !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * c'est quand plus sympat que le mini chat ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Menteur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu floode au mini chat je t'ai vu !!


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *





 Non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas la blague sur les ours !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ou ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ou ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

dans ton ©


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Encore une petite crise aigue de Flood Globalisé et ca sera bon.  * 

[/QUOTE]


ok c'est parti


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

euhau fait il faut en faire encore combien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

10 pages ca vous va ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

bon de quoi on pourrait discuter pour que ca se remarque pas trop


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

d'ours ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Menteur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu floode au mini chat je t'ai vu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je flood pas au MiniChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si c'etait le cas se serait pire


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *





 Non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas la blague sur les ours !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Savons Winnie


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 
Allez les gars on garde le moral!  * 

[/QUOTE]

je l'ai et je le garde


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Plus que 200posts et on dépasse Arts Graphiques!
* 

[/QUOTE]

ah 200...

ok, plus que 192


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

ah 200...

ok, plus que 192  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

remarque ca depend si ils avancent aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

on peux toujours essayer de reduire l'ecart et faire un topo plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

qui qui flood cet aprem?

moi je sais pas si je serais dispo tout le temps


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

et 200 c'est quoi au juste ?

8 pages...

et 8 pages à 4 c'est rien


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

merde c'est dimanche


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

remarque dimanche c'est le week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1053899675GlobalCut">


*Pour vous le dimanche :*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />J'aime
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />J'aime pas
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />M'en fiche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

Ai voté


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

Allez un nouveau sondage 

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1053900248GlobalCut">


*Etes-vous ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Flood
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />UltraFlood
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />NoFlood
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Hein ?
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

ai encore voté


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

Je vous laisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




surement a ce soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * qui qui flood cet aprem?

moi je sais pas si je serais dispo tout le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi non plus ! J'ai un mémoire à corriger !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Savons Winnie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Coucou Winnie !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

A voté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

a voté (bis)


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Moi non plus ! J'ai un mémoire à corriger ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon, peut-etre a ce soir alors


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

bon, peut-etre a ce soir alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je fais que repasser, mais rien de bien nouveau par ici


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

je reviendrait apres l'apero


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

euh... je reviendrait apres les aperos


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

Aller encore un p'tit pastaga


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

comme Finn sait si bien les faire


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

Zut j'ai perdu mon verre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous l'auriez pas vu


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2003)

il est peu être  la ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il est peu être  la ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2003)

rigolo de flooder en anonyme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2003)

c'est un concept aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * 

non   * 

[/QUOTE]

je signe


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * rigolo de flooder en anonyme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bis


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * c'est un concept aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

ter


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il est peu être  la ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci quand meme du deplacement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je l'ai retrouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bu


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

et voila encore 3 phrases dans un post


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

tout se perd ma bonne dame


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

Y'a vraiment personne qui veux venir poster ici ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

tant pis


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr />          

[/QUOTE]

tiens on peux faire ca


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

meme pas le temps de prendre une pause pour flooder cet aprem


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

et bien si ca y est c'est fait


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Na


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

Ouf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 J'ai bien cru que le sujet avait été fermé ou que les flooders avaient choppé une floodinite aïgue (syndrôme pathologique qui foudroie le flooder et l'empêche ainsi de poster des nouveaux messages en lui retirant 150 points de mana)

Rassuré !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

C'est pas tous les jours facile la vie d'UltraFloodeur


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

on fait pas toujours ce qu'on veux


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

et t'as vu j'ai pas floodé au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

toutes les citation de VanDamme en un seul post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors qu'on vienne pas me dire que je flood


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Apero time, l'heure de rentrer a la maison et de siroter un bon verre à côté de la fenetre


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Quoique un petit passage par le pub ca pourrait le faire aussi


----------



## Blob (27 Mai 2003)

Bouh?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Bouh?  * 

[/QUOTE]

meme pas peur


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Attention derriere toi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

ouf, c'etait qu'un Village People


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

ca va ? pas trop mal


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Alèm repassera-t-il par ici ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

vous le saurez en consultant regulierement ce thread


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Alèm repassera-t-il par ici ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oh tu sais, c'est le genre de type à connaitre le 20eme, le 10eme et le 4eme comme sa poche en voiture et les doigts dans le nez (activité fréquente chez l'automobiliste de base) mais à pas se retrouver sur le net !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Heureux de te revoir ici


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

pour la peine c'est reparti


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

pour le double voir le triple


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

et ce jusqu'a plus soif


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

pour les petits et les grands


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

les grands et les petits


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

les gars


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

les filles


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

tiens plus serieusement pourquoi les filles restent pas sur iChat ?

y'a une bonne ambience avec FRJ


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas (au MiniCaht) :</font><hr /> * Que vois-je ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  L'ultraflood qui reste inactif depuis hier soir !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] 

je t'ai deja dit que je n'avais pas que ca a faire


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

et puis dis donc, t'es pas tres actif toi non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

je veux bien UltraFlooder mais un p'tit post un peu plus souvent pour relancer la machine ca serait sympat


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

MAis j'ai le temps de rien moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BOn .... Me voici me voilà ('tention j'arrive sur iCat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

c'est sur on peut pas aller a la piscine et flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

moi j'ai decidé de ne pas aller à la piscine


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Bon bientot 5000 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

peut-etre pas ce soir, mais un jour surement


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Re: ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

c'est ici que l'on poste pour rien ....


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

... rien dire ...


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

... dire que je ne l'avait jamais vu ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

Je crois que je vais y retourner justement


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

... vu que je ne viens jamais ...


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

... jamais on ne m'a rien dit !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * ... jamais on ne m'a rien dit !   * 

[/QUOTE]

fallait cliquer sur ma signature


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

bienvenue a toi en tout cas


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

si tu reste ca va donner


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * ... vu que je ne viens jamais ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

ben voila c'est fait


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * c'est ici que l'on poste pour rien ....   * 

[/QUOTE]

pas vraiment ici on UltraFlood surtout


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * pas vraiment ici on UltraFlood surtout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est du flood en Ultra quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

bref de l'UltraFlood quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

mais des fois il arrive qu'on dise des choses interressantes


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

des fois


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

c'etait quand la derniere fois?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

tu t'en souvient Finn ?


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

Des choses intéressantes ici ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * tu t'en souvient Finn ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

A l'époque des sondages ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

faudrait tout relire pour savoir


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

Si tu veux me faire fuir continue !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

Mais non Karl reste, on va te faire une petite place


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

187 pages ca fait beaucoup


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

il faudrait demander a Mr Archive


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * faudrait tout relire pour savoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

euh ...Pas le temps, j'ai mon cours d'esclavagisme qui reprend demain


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

Les trucs à trois mecs, je ne suis pas preneur !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

Et puis le top du top ici c'est d'aligner plusieurs posts d'un coup d'un seul


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

comme ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

et comme ceci


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * et comme ceci  * 

[/QUOTE]

Y a un truc ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

euh ...Pas le temps, j'ai mon cours d'esclavagisme qui reprend demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

tu te prepare a recevoir des coups au G8 ?


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

Il existe un manuel de l'ultraflood ?

C'est que j'ai du retard moi !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et puis le top du top ici c'est d'aligner plusieurs posts d'un coup d'un seul  * 

[/QUOTE]

comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et puis le top du top ici c'est d'aligner plusieurs posts d'un coup d'un seul  * 

[/QUOTE]

comme ca aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et puis le top du top ici c'est d'aligner plusieurs posts d'un coup d'un seul  * 

[/QUOTE]

ou encore comme ca mais ou est l'interet ?


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tu te prepare a recevoir des coups au G8 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, je vais juste travailler demain !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Il existe un manuel de l'ultraflood ?

C'est que j'ai du retard moi !   * 

[/QUOTE]

vient regulierement ici, poste, poste et poste

ca vient vite tu veras


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

Faudra pas que j'oublie que j'ai 186 pages à lire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca passera en heures sup !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Non, je vais juste travailler demain !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

jolie avatar en tout cas


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

vient regulierement ici, poste, poste et poste

ca vient vite tu veras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'améliore. tu as du mal à suivre ma cadence !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Faudra pas que j'oublie que j'ai 186 pages à lire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca passera en heures sup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui ca devrait te donner une bonne idée sur le sujet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Il existe un manuel de l'ultraflood ?

C'est que j'ai du retard moi !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ici on apprend sur le tas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ALlez Luminou est bien rechargé ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je suis parti au lit !

Ciao les floodeurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : j'ai osé


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ici on apprend sur le tas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ALlez Luminou est bien rechargé ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je suis parti au lit !

Ciao les floodeurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : j'ai osé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais de beaux rêves ....


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ici on apprend sur le tas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ALlez Luminou est bien rechargé ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je suis parti au lit !

Ciao les floodeurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : j'ai osé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bises a ton Luminou et a Winnie aussi


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

jolie avatar en tout cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Thanks !!

Il vient du site des manifestants au cirque du G8...

Ton ancienne signature renvoyait sur un groupe, Hocico.
Cela me faisait penser à un groupe belge, FRONT 242


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

et a Prerima bien sur


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

ah si pour l'UltraFlood l'objectif actuel est les 200 pages


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

a 3 ca avance pas mal


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

on devrait bien s'en sortir


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Bises a ton Luminou et a Winnie aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il dort dans une ménagerie ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Thanks !!

Il vient du site des manifestants au cirque du G8...

Ton ancienne signature renvoyait sur un groupe, Hocico.
Cela me faisait penser à un groupe belge, FRONT 242    * 

[/QUOTE]

euh oui, Hocico c'est un peu plus violent comme musique quand meme


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * ah si pour l'UltraFlood l'objectif actuel est les 200 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne sais pas combien de temps je vais tenir !!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Il dort dans une ménagerie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben comment dire


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

surtout que je m'étais dit que je relirais "Partie de Chasse" ce soir.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

je ne sais pas combien de temps je vais tenir !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

t'inquiete pas on a le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je pensais pas faire tout ca ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

un petit peu chaque jour suffit


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

on est pas des animaux


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

ni des machines


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

ben comment dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi, tu sais, chacun ses moeurs !!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Moi, tu sais, chacun ses moeurs !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, pas de Mondialisa...

oups pas de politique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faudrait pas fermer le thread si pret des 200


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

tiens une page sans Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Il doit recruter des flooder


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

euh oui, Hocico c'est un peu plus violent comme musique quand meme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Cela manque un peu de guitare pour moi néanmoins.
Par contre, cela doit être très fort sur scène.
Bonne idée ton lien, en tout cas.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Il doit recruter des flooders  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'avais oublié le s


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Il doit recruter des flooders  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'avais oublié le s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vois que j'ai beaucoup à apprendre encore


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Cela manque un peu de guitare pour moi néanmoins.
Par contre, cela doit être très fort sur scène. * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai vu Hocico et F242 l'année derniere a un festival et j'ai prefere Hocico


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Je vois que j'ai beaucoup à apprendre encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

juste un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ne jamais editer de message par exemple


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai vu Hocico et F242 l'année derniere a un festival et j'ai prefere Hocico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils existent encore Front 242 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sacrée info !!


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

juste un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ne jamais editer de message par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est la règle d'or ici


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

il n'y a plus personne ?


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

Je vais devoir reprendre une vie normale ...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Ils existent encore Front 242 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sacrée info !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

et oui... c'est plus ce que c'etait quand meme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il viennent meme de sortir un nouvel album je crois


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * il n'y a plus personne ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

si si je suis encore un peu là


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * il n'y a plus personne ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

et un peu là bas


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Je vais devoir reprendre une vie normale ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

mais non reste


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

ou repasse la nuit et fait toi 2 pages tout seul, tu comprendra ce que c'est


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Je vais devoir reprendre une vie normale ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ouvert 24/24


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

et oui... c'est plus ce que c'etait quand meme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il viennent meme de sortir un nouvel album je crois  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ils n'ont plus 20 ans aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Ils n'ont plus 20 ans aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

plus vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ils avaient 20 ans y'a plus de 20 ans


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * ou repasse la nuit et fait toi 2 pages tout seul, tu comprendra ce que c'est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Franchement, c'est une expérience que je ferais une de ces jours


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

ben comment dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

CHUT !!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, pas de Mondialisa...

oups pas de politique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faudrait pas fermer le thread si pret des 200  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui alors chut sinon j'appelle Slug !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

ca sent le retour de finn


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

plus vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ils avaient 20 ans y'a plus de 20 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et toujours bombers vert, jean et doc montantes ?
Ou simple polo et foulard


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * ca sent le retour de finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ma boule de cristale tourne au ralenti


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

CHUT !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu peux aussi tout me dire, rien ne me choque


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Et toujours bombers vert, jean et doc montantes ?
Ou simple polo et foulard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tenue de chantier orange avec bandes reflechissantes


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Franchement, c'est une expérience que je ferais une de ces jours   * 

[/QUOTE]

... que je ferais UN de ces jours.

après vérification, on dit bien un jour


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Tenue de chantier orange avec bandes reflechissantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour de la musique industrielle, le bleu de travail aurait été plus adéquat


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

Ce qu'il me reste d'yeux commence à fatiguer ...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

... que je ferais UN de ces jours.

après vérification, on dit bien un jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas mal de se citer aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Pour de la musique industrielle, le bleu de travail aurait été plus adéquat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

avec des couettes


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

pas mal de se citer aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai un excellent prof


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Allez bonne nuit et peut-etre a demain ici-meme


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

ou qulques pages plus loin


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

un petit concerto de Rammstein et au lit !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

190 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

pas la peine d'eteindre si tu parts en dernier


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 190 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

190 !! 
Et sans forcer !

good night


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * un petit concerto de Rammstein et au lit !   * 

[/QUOTE] cool


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 190 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

pff c'est deja la 190


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

pff c'est deja la 190 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est allé si vite ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est allé si vite ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

aa ve train là on sera a 200 à la fin de la semaine


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

C'est vraiment le dernier, j'y vais là


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * C'est vraiment le dernier, j'y vais là    * 

[/QUOTE]

d'ailleurs je ne suis plus là


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * C'est vraiment le dernier, j'y vais là    * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est toujours difficile de s'arreter


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

aa ve train là on sera a 200 à la fin de la semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mercredi soir au plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

d'ailleurs je ne suis plus là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

oups, j'avais cru


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est toujours difficile de s'arreter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non. Pourquoi tu dis cela


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Mercredi soir au plus tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

merde je suis pas là en soirée mercredi, mais peut-etre apres le pub


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

merde je suis pas là en soirée mercredi, mais peut-etre apres le pub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a aussi demain


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Non, non. Pourquoi tu dis cela  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

euh!!! comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Il y a aussi demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est toujours difficile de s'arreter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il serait bon de mettre un avertissement concernant les risques d'accoutumance


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

ne t'inquietes pas si tu recois un message comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Il serait bon de mettre un avertissement concernant les risques d'accoutumance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

toi, je sent que tu vas vite arriver aux 1000 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Allez cette fois-ci AU LIT


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

je suis pas du matin et demain ca va encore etre ur


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

"ur"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca veux rien dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je voulais dire Dur


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

toi, je sent que tu vas vite arriver aux 1000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Maintenant oui !!!

je pourrais aller jouer aux grands dans "le bar"


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant oui !!!

je pourrais aller jouer aux grands dans "le bar"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Allez bonne nuit et flood bien en reve aussi


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * "ur"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca veux rien dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je voulais dire Dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil, donc basta ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage ...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 


Pareil, donc basta ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut

ben c'est un peu dur en effet


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Salut

ben c'est un peu dur en effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et à la bourre en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Et à la bourre en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

speed mais pile poile a l'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Midi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bientot l'heure de la pause casse-croute


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Miam miam


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Tiens Finn n'est pas encore debout


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

DEBOUT L'AD'ANS


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Tiens Finn n'est pas encore debout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Mais si je suis debout depuis un moment ! Mais mes doigts sont un peu gourds pour poster !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis cett put*** de hanche qui me fait mal ce matin


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Ben alors t'es mal en point


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

fais une petite sieste ca ira mieux apres


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Juste pour faire chauffer la machine à flooder !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

Chauffe Marcel !! pardon chauffe Karl !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

PS : j'ai osé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non rien c'était juste pour remettre le titre


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Juste pour faire chauffer la machine à flooder !   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu comptes t'en servir ce soir ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Non rien c'était juste pour remettre le titre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais arrete de jouer avec ce titre


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

juste pour voir ce que c'est que ce point bleu a coté du titre


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * juste pour voir ce que c'est que ce point bleu a coté du titre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pas tout compris, c'est juste quand on cite


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai pas tout compris, c'est juste quand on cite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non, peut-etre quand on change de titre alors


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

c'est meme pas ca le petit point apparait apres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'y pige queud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous avez une idée sur la question?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Mai 2003)

Pffft... C...nard de provider qui explose son serveur d'authentification... pas d'Internet depuis dimanche soir, et vlan, 15 pages d'ultraflood à se tartiner...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Mai 2003)

Et Safari qui plante de désespoir à la fin de la page 191...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Notez que je le comprends un peu quand même


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Mai 2003)

Pour le point bleu, je crois qu'il indique les nouveaux messages non lus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je ne suis pas 100% sûr...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Mai 2003)

Au passage Karl40, j'aime beaucoup ton avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même si ça a déjà été dit par quelqu'un d'autre... Plagiat powah


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Pffft... C...nard de provider qui explose son serveur d'authentification... pas d'Internet depuis dimanche soir, et vlan, 15 pages d'ultraflood à se tartiner...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

tu as fait de la bonne lecture ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dommage pour la page 191 c'etait la mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Pour le point bleu, je crois qu'il indique les nouveaux messages non lus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je ne suis pas 100% sûr...  * 

[/QUOTE]

mais comment ca se fait alors que je les vois, alors que c'est moi meme qui post ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Au passage Karl40, j'aime beaucoup ton avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même si ça a déjà été dit par quelqu'un d'autre... Plagiat powah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le tient aussi Black Beru


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Tu seras des notres ce soir pour passer les 200 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Tu seras des notres ce soir pour passer les 200 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Allez a plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




petite pause "ravitaillement" avant l'UltraFlood du soir


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Bon j'ai pas encore mangé


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

8 pages ca fait beaucoup pour un soir non ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

mais en meme temps ca me parait pas impossible


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

bon je crois que je vais pas tarder a aller manger finalement


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

ad't'a'l'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

et je vous en prie, commencez sans moi


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

a combien serez-vous tout a l'heure ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

190, 191, 192 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on peux pas reculer normalement


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

donc 194, 195, ... 199


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

reves, reves, reves...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

bon cette fois-ci je vais manger


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Au passage Karl40, j'aime beaucoup ton avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même si ça a déjà été dit par quelqu'un d'autre... Plagiat powah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Finalement on est bien reçu ici


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

un p'tit pour vous pousser au 194 avant mon retour


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

mais je le sent pas top pour ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Finn revient


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

post un peu surtout si t'es pas là dmain


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

demain avec un e


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tu comptes t'en servir ce soir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu en doutes ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Finalement on est bien reçu ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ahh te revola Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon comme je disais je vais manger et pense repasser


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Fais avancer la machine


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Fais avancer la machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais m'absenter ....


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais m'absenter ....   * 

[/QUOTE]

... boire un verre, m'enfumer les poumons ....


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

... boire un verre, m'enfumer les poumons ....  * 

[/QUOTE]

.... et revenir vers 23H00


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Ca va être une vraie flooderie ce soir !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

En plus je n'ai strictement rien à dire !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Donc idéal por ce sujet !!!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Donc idéal por ce sujet !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour ce sujet.

désolé pour la fôte


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Que c'est beau une demi-page avec uniquement son avatar


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

A tout à l'heure ....


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

... boire un verre, m'enfumer les poumons ....  * 

[/QUOTE]

veinard


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * En plus je n'ai strictement rien à dire !  * 

[/QUOTE]

peut-etre que le verre t'aura delier le clavier


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Que c'est beau une demi-page avec uniquement son avatar   * 

[/QUOTE]

2 pages c'est mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

.... et revenir vers 23H00  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oh... ca me laisse encore un peu de temps


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

bon qu'est-ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire en attendant ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * bon qu'est-ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire en attendant ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

et si je floodais un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

une demie page de GlobalCut ca doit gener personne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * mais je le sent pas top pour ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et là tu la biiiiiiiiiiiiip mieux !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

Tiens,   et   si   on    changeait  de  couleur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tiens,   et   si   on    changeait  de  couleur   * 

[/QUOTE]

Wahou ! c'est bien joli !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

et là tu la biiiiiiiiiiiiip mieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui ca fait du bien


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tiens,   et   si   on    changeait  de  couleur   * 

[/QUOTE] 

Si ca peux te faire plaisir


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Wahou ! c'est bien joli !  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu t'arrestes deja


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

J'aime que le noir


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * J'aime que le noir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est la plus belle de toutes les couleurs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est la plus belle de toutes les couleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas une couleur le noir !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Bon Karl t'as fini ta biere ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

je sais plus quoi raconter là


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

un petite pause s'impose


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas une couleur le noir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

comment ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as fait des etudes d'Arts Plastique


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Tu melange du jaune, du cyan et du magenta ca te fait du noir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

comment ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as fait des etudes d'Arts Plastique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

ben tu vois ce que je te disais


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

on en apprend des choses a l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

ca devrait etre un thread d'utilité publique


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

comme la biere


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

et plein d'autres trucs


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

pff meme pas le temps d'ecrire 3 mots que je recois encore des mails


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

de la pub je parie


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Bingo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&gt;&gt;&gt; poubelle, poubelle et poubelle


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Vu au Bar MacG 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * ben voila, c'est bien rare que je trouve l'occase de poster le soir, alors j'en profite. je vais être sur la page 166. C'est le recored de  pages de MacGé?  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

et dire qu'il va falloir attendre minuit pour lui briser son reve


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

car normalement c'est qu'a 00h00 qu'on a le droit de poster là bas

c'est pas ca ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

si si ca doit etre ca


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Alors qu'ici c'est cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on post quand on veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on post si on veux


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

et on re-post si on veux


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

et re et re et re et reuhhh


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

je te sens limite là !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Il est des nooohoootreuh 
il flood ici commeuh lezauuuuoooootreuh


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Dès que vous êtes seuls, toi et finn, cela devient très....


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * je te sens limite là !   * 

[/QUOTE]

et comme ca tu me sent mieux


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Dès que vous êtes seuls, toi et finn, cela devient très....  * 

[/QUOTE]

... très intime !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Dès que vous êtes seuls, toi et finn, cela devient très....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tres quoi?


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

et comme ca tu me sent mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais tu fais ça avec le premier flooder venu


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

... très intime !!!!










* 

[/QUOTE] 






  t'as vu ca où


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Mais tu fais ça avec le premier flooder venu 







* 

[/QUOTE]

Jamais la premier fois


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Moyenne ma petite sortie....

J'aurais mieux fait de rester flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Tiens Finn ne devrait plus tarder maintenant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * car normalement c'est qu'a 00h00 qu'on a le droit de poster là bas

c'est pas ca ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si si !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Jamais la premier fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut avoir des principes


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Moyenne ma petite sortie....

J'aurais mieux fait de rester flooder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est souvent comme ca le mardi...

et souvent y'a foot en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




demain ca devrait donner plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

Pire que Ma'ame Soleil ce Globalcut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens au fait que devient-elle ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Si si !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ahhh

elle est reparée ma boule de cristale


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est souvent comme ca le mardi...

et souvent y'a foot en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




demain ca devrait donner plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un petit match de foot de tps en tps ne peut pas nuire


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pire que Ma'ame Soleil ce Globalcut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens au fait que devient-elle ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui ca fait lgtps...

faudrait qu'elle se depeche avant que ca ferme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Oui ca fait lgtps...

faudrait qu'elle se depeche avant que ca ferme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi ? C'est prévu que çà ferme ici ? Qu'est-ce qu'il en dit le grand patron de ce thread ?


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pire que Ma'ame Soleil ce Globalcut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens au fait que devient-elle ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

je n'ose te le dire ! Avec les lois actuelles elle va bientôt finir en prison pour racollage passif : "eh psst, ton avenir pour 30euros" !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

un petit match de foot de tps en tps ne peut pas nuire   * 

[/QUOTE]

avec beaucoup de biere alors


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi ? C'est prévu que çà ferme ici ? Qu'est-ce qu'il en dit le grand patron de ce thread ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je viens juste d'arriver !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi ? C'est prévu que çà ferme ici ? Qu'est-ce qu'il en dit le grand patron de ce thread ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est qui ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Je viens juste d'arriver !  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui c'est une preuve ca


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

avec beaucoup de biere alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ce que l'on appelle un pack : bière et foot


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est qui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

kiki ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

C'est ce que l'on appelle un pack : bière et foot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

voila

mais avec du rugby ca marche aussi bien


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai oublié ma contribution à Google !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

kiki ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

kiki, liminou, winnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu veux en parler


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

kiki ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le Kiki de tous les Kiki


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai oublié ma contribution à Google !  * 

[/QUOTE]

grouille ca va bientot finir


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

voila

mais avec du rugby ca marche aussi bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moins fan de rugby, mais je te fais confiance


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

grouille ca va bientot finir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai vu ça. Mais pas trop inspiré par le thème ...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai vu ça. Mais pas trop inspiré par le thème ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et puis je m'en voudrais de te laisser seul


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

kiki, liminou, winnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu veux en parler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

héhéhéhéhéhéééhhéhéhhééhéhéhé? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































































Par contre je vais pas tarder à vous laisser, je commence à avoir une sacré crève


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Ca y est ! J'ai fait fuir tout le monde !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

héhéhéhéhéhéééhhéhéhhééhéhéhé? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































































Par contre je vais pas tarder à vous laisser, je commence à avoir une sacré crève 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai donné ce samedi pour ma part.
Cela faisait longtemps que je ne passais plus un samedi entier au lit !

2 dolipranes et au lit ! Plus vite que ça !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Ca y est ! J'ai fait fuir tout le monde !  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'etais en pause clope


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai donné ce samedi pour ma part.
Cela faisait longtemps que je ne passais plus un samedi entier au lit !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Seul, je voulais dire


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

j'etais en pause clope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'as fait peur !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

j'etais en pause clope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

vu l'augmentation programmée, je me demande si je ne devrais pas me mettre au cigare


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

vu l'augmentation programmée, je me demande si je ne devrais pas me mettre au cigare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca fait tout de suite plus classe


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Tu m'as fait peur !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bouh


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai donné ce samedi pour ma part.
Cela faisait longtemps que je ne passais plus un samedi entier au lit !

2 dolipranes et au lit ! Plus vite que ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Seul, je voulais dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pas de doliprane mais je ne dors pas seul çà marche quand même pour la guérison ?


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Jamais elle ne fini cette page 196 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

vu l'augmentation programmée, je me demande si je ne devrais pas me mettre au cigare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi je me demande comment je vais arreter


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai pas de doliprane mais je ne dors pas seul çà marche quand même pour la guérison ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout commentaire serait superflu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et puis un soutien moral c'est plus important


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Jamais elle ne fini cette page 196 ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai que ca parait long...

mais plus c'est long plus c'est bon


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est vrai que ca parait long...

mais plus c'est long plus c'est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

encore un p'tit effort et ca devrait passer


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

moi je me demande comment je vais arreter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est ce que je me dis aussi ...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

encore un p'tit effort et ca devrait passer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Encore une victoire de l'homme sur la machine !! 

page 197


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
C'est ce que je me dis aussi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens une idée de nouveau thread pour le Bar

Comment avez-vous arreter de fumer


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Encore une victoire de l'homme sur la machine !! 

page 197  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu te sent pret pour les 200 ou on attend demain


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Si Finn vient nous aider ca devrait aller relativement vite

1 page chacun


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tiens une idée de nouveau thread pour le Bar

Comment avez-vous arreter de fumer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a déjà un sujet identique.

Pour ma part, il n'y a que ma volonté qui pourrait m'y décider.
Je ne crois pas à ces nicorettes et autres patchs. En plus ceux sont les fabricants de tabac qui en sont propriétaires ou actionnaires majoritaires.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tiens une idée de nouveau thread pour le Bar

Comment avez-vous arreter de fumer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

çà existe déjà .... (désolé j'ai la flemme pour le lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tu te sent pret pour les 200 ou on attend demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va être rude mais bon.... on continue


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

en arretant t'as plus de tunes pour aller boire des coups


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

çà existe déjà .... (désolé j'ai la flemme pour le lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

moi aussi, j'ai la flemme de chercher


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

çà existe déjà .... (désolé j'ai la flemme pour le lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

On résiste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel courage ces modérateurs


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Tiens en parlant de thread, y'en a un qu'on a pas revu depuis lgtps..

Le forum des raleurs


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

Bonsoir,

Je viens vous aider pour la page 200 !


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

En ce qui concerne l'augmentation des clopes, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Bonsoir,

Je viens vous aider pour la page 200 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais Prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










tu arrives au bon moment


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Tiens en parlant de thread, y'en a un qu'on a pas revu depuis lgtps..

Le forum des raleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es content


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

C'est bete, tu viens de loupper Finn de tres peu


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

il repassera peut-etre


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Bonsoir,

Je viens vous aider pour la page 200 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Welcome to the club


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

T'es content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








* 

[/QUOTE]

Il me manque pas pour l'instant, mais je saurais le reveiller au cas où


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

Pour le lien c'est  ici !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * C'est bete, tu viens de loupper Finn de tres peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelle leçon en tout cas : laissez son Finn seul face à la mort pour venir nos aider


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2003)

et là que faut-il dire, faire: chanter, danser, rire,


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * En ce qui concerne l'augmentation des clopes, c'est pour quand ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Juillet il me semble. Mais à verifier !


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * C'est bete, tu viens de loupper Finn de tres peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel dommage !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * En ce qui concerne l'augmentation des clopes, c'est pour quand ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je sais pas...
J'ai entendu ce soir qu'ils prevoyaient jusqu'a 25% de plus d'ici la fin de l'année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca va calmer


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * et là que faut-il dire, faire: chanter, danser, rire,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux même pleurer si l'envie t 'en prend


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Pour le lien c'est  ici ! * 

[/QUOTE]

merci d'avoir cherché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais jeter un coup d'zyeux


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Quelle leçon en tout cas : laissez son Finn seul face à la mort pour venir nos aider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais enfin moi aussi je suis malade !


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * et là que faut-il dire, faire: chanter, danser, rire,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu dis ce que tu veux tout en restant dans des sujets assez simples !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

je sais pas...
J'ai entendu ce soir qu'ils prevoyaient jusqu'a 25% de plus d'ici la fin de l'année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca va calmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La finalité serait d'amener un paquet à l'équivalent de 50 Frs !


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

Ca y'est j'ai dépassée les 250 posts !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Oui mais enfin moi aussi je suis malade !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais laisser un post de décalage pour éviter de (re)choper ce microbe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A priori, il était sur Paris ce week-end et là s'en va contaminer d'autres régions


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Ca y'est j'ai dépassée les 250 posts !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est que récompense


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais laisser un post de décalage pour éviter de (re)choper ce microbe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as raison, c'est bien de se protéger !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Euh Global, tu te réveilles !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Ca y'est j'ai dépassée les 250 posts !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien continue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu vois tu y prends gout


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

Global t'es où ? Plus de 10 min sans flood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais laisser un post de décalage pour éviter de (re)choper ce microbe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

mais ca va tout decaller ca


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as raison, c'est bien de se protéger !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
mais se protéger de quoi?
vous êtes tous en bonne santé?


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est bien continue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu vois tu y prends gout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Ah rassurée tu es là !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as raison, c'est bien de se protéger !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sauf que là c'est un peu foiré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




beau temps sur Clermont sinon


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Euh Global, tu te réveilles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui oui je suis tjrs là


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Global t'es où ? Plus de 10 min sans flood ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai IE qui rame et je reflefchi aussi


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

beau temps sur Clermont sinon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Aujourd'hui c'était pas super mais la fin de semaine s'annonce meilleure,  voir ici


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * 
mais se protéger de quoi?
vous êtes tous en bonne santé? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a un virus très dangereux ici et très contagieux : le flood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A part ça rien


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * 
mais se protéger de quoi?
vous êtes tous en bonne santé? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben pour rester en bonne santé faut se proteger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour la santé intellectuelle ca va


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

J't je reflefchi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aurais tout lu ici


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Aujourd'hui c'était pas super mais la fin de semaine s'annonce meilleure,  voir ici



* 

[/QUOTE]

Championne pour les lien en tout cas


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Bientot...

on tient le bon bout


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai IE qui rame  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ne me dis pas que tu es sur PC


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

J'aurais tout lu ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Si si ca m'arrive


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Championne pour les lien en tout cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est gentil, mais là je n'ai pas de merite, c'est un de mes sites favoris !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Ne me dis pas que tu es sur PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non IE pour Mac


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Bientot...

on tient le bon bout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

D'ici un 1/4 heure on pourra aller se coucher, le devoir accompli !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

D'ici un 1/4 heure on pourra aller se coucher, le devoir accompli !

* 

[/QUOTE]

je pense oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on pourra meme faire de beaux reves


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

C'est gentil, mais là je n'ai pas de merite, c'est un de mes sites favoris !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu t'ennuies autant que ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







désolé


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

de toute facon apres j'arrete j'ai sommeil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je compte pas aller jusqu'a 5000 ce soir


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

je pense oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on pourra meme faire de beaux reves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'espere bien !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

C'est gentil, mais là je n'ai pas de merite, c'est un de mes sites favoris !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

pour etre sur si il pleut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Désolé aussi


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * de toute facon apres j'arrete j'ai sommeil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je compte pas aller jusqu'a 5000 ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je fais ça juste pour te rendre service


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

tu t'ennuies autant que ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non pas du tout mais j'aime bien être au courant du temps qu'il va faire !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Au fait Karl, t'as pas AIM ou iChat ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

ca serait plus facile pour discuter


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Moi je fais ça juste pour te rendre service  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu es trop bon


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Et puis cela m'étonnerait que demain je puisse venir ici.
J' essaye de conserver une vie sociable qd même


----------



## Luc G (28 Mai 2003)

De plus en plus bizarres, les jeux vidéo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon courage !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Et puis cela m'étonnerait que demain je puisse venir ici.
J' essaye de conserver une vie sociable qd même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, c'est pas facile de tout faire

demain repos pour moi aussi, et meme jeudi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoique je pense repasser un peu quand meme


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Au fait Karl, t'as pas AIM ou iChat ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux te moquer ?

J'ai virer ichat (je n'ai jamais dit que j'étais futé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et même avec pacifist je ne le retrouve plus sur le cd d'installation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si t'as une solution ...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

en fait ca sera pas trop du repos mais plutot d'autres trucs a faire


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * De plus en plus bizarres, les jeux vidéo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon courage !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne l'ai découvert que depuis 2 jours mais il est excellent


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Si t'as une solution ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

là je vois pas, mais Prerima la reine du X pourra peut-etre t'aider


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

je ne l'ai découvert que depuis 2 jours mais il est excellent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention au GameOver


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

là je vois pas, mais Prerima la reine du X pourra peut-etre t'aider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention, ca pourrait prêter à confusion !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

là je vois pas, mais Prerima la reine du X pourra peut-etre t'aider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne sais pas comment je dois prendre cela


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

200


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

200 !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A bientôt


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

je ne sais pas comment je dois prendre cela  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon ok c'etait pas heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prerima la dompteuse du Jaguar


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai virer ichat (je n'ai jamais dit que j'étais futé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et même avec pacifist je ne le retrouve plus sur le cd d'installation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si t'as une solution ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Désolée, pas de solution non plus !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 200 !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








A bientôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo et Bonne nuit a tous


----------



## prerima (28 Mai 2003)

Les 200 sont là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais me coucher, bonne nuit !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Merci d'etre passé Prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage que Finn ne soit pas là pour voir ca


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Désolée, pas de solution non plus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas glop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'attendrais la version 10.3


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Allez, je propose un peu de calme avant d'attaquer les 500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et je tiens a remercier les [MGZ] de leur accueil et patience


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Pas glop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'attendrais la version 10.3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon, ben on reviendra chatter ici en attendant


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Hell-o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en ai meme pas reve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca va donc bien docteur


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

12h sans fumer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est un bon debut


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

bon y'a eu la nuit quand meme


----------



## [MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pire que Ma'ame Soleil ce Globalcut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens au fait que devient-elle ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Elle nettoyait le merdier que son chat noir a foutu dans la caravane parce qu'il se prenait pour un Concorde à cause d'une tentative d'hypnose ratée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"messages non lus : 1355"... no comment...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je demanderai à Beru un résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je crois que ceux du train sont définitivement dégoûtés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Que les astres vous soient favorables  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma'ame Soleil


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * De plus en plus bizarres, les jeux vidéo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon courage !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'étonnes, les gars du clan ont déserté quand ils ont vu les fréquentations de "leur" forum


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Attention, ca pourrait prêter à confusion !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens ça serait un bon test ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Etes-vous un vrai Geek? Pour le savoir, lisez ce thread et expliquez ce qu'il vous inspire"


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Allez, je propose un peu de calme avant d'attaquer les 500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et je tiens a remercier les [MGZ] de leur accueil et patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

On se demande toujours si on a bien fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(et pourtant on en a vu passer, des flooders... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Mai 2003)

A propos Prerima, j'ai eu le même problème que toi il y a quelque temps : Kernel Panic à chaque tentative d'effacement d'un certain fichier. Oui, Norton Utilities était installé, avec File Saver activé... 
Seulement, au lieu d'aller sur le forum tenter de trouver la solution, j'ai agi en bon taureau... après 2-3 essais infructueux, reboot sous MacOS 9 et effacement des fichiers depuis là... Quasiment sans problèmes...
Là, je reboote le sourire aux lèvres et...

Oh tiens, mon dock a été réinitialisé.
Oh tiens, mes préférences systèmes ont visiblement été effacées.
Oh tiens, la corbeille ne fonctionne plus du tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu as une idée pour récupérer une poubelle dans le coma, je suis preneur... sinon je ferai comme tout le monde et j'attendrai 10.3... 
En attendant, vive rm -r... Pas que le terminal me gêne, vu que c'est une des premières applis à être ouverte sur mon ordi, mais bon, ça la fout quand même mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Ma'ame Soleil] * 

"messages non lus : 1355"... no comment...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je demanderai à Beru un résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je crois que ceux du train sont définitivement dégoûtés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Que les astres vous soient favorables  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma'ame Soleil  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas la peine de resumer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  t'as qu'a reprendre a partir de maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci de ton soutient


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

On se demande toujours si on a bien fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(et pourtant on en a vu passer, des flooders... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

mais si tu as bien fait


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

mais si tu as bien fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et qui sait si ca fera pas avancer la science ou l'informatique


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

et qui sait si ca fera pas avancer la science ou l'informatique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

"M'sieur UBB, votre beau forum est capable de supporter des threads de plus de 5000 messages ! Alors? Heureux? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

"M'sieur UBB, votre beau forum est capable de supporter des threads de plus de 5000 messages ! Alors? Heureux? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"  * 

[/QUOTE]

on y arrivera quand on aura fini cette page


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

Tu t'occupes de lui envoyer un mail pour le prevenir


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

Là ca doit faire le 5000eme post


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * A propos Prerima, j'ai eu le même problème que toi il y a quelque temps : Kernel Panic à chaque tentative d'effacement d'un certain fichier. Oui, Norton Utilities était installé, avec File Saver activé... 
Seulement, au lieu d'aller sur le forum tenter de trouver la solution, j'ai agi en bon taureau... après 2-3 essais infructueux, reboot sous MacOS 9 et effacement des fichiers depuis là... Quasiment sans problèmes...
Là, je reboote le sourire aux lèvres et...

Oh tiens, mon dock a été réinitialisé.
Oh tiens, mes préférences systèmes ont visiblement été effacées.
Oh tiens, la corbeille ne fonctionne plus du tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu as une idée pour récupérer une poubelle dans le coma, je suis preneur... sinon je ferai comme tout le monde et j'attendrai 10.3... 
En attendant, vive rm -r... Pas que le terminal me gêne, vu que c'est une des premières applis à être ouverte sur mon ordi, mais bon, ça la fout quand même mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru  * 

[/QUOTE]


tout ce que je peux te donner Black Beru c'est le lien du thread de prerima.  Pour l'aide, faut attendre que ses papattes se posent sur le clavier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà sinon bravo les gars (et les filles) pour ces 200 pages.

Allez on ferme !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  (non je rigole Globalcut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

PS : personne a des Kleenex en rab dans le coin ? On commence à être à court ici ....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 
Oh tiens, la corbeille ne fonctionne plus du tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru  * 

[/QUOTE]

Au cas ou !
N'aurais tu pas balancé le fichier invisible   " .Trash "  , à la racine de ton dossier /user ?

On ne sait jamais


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Mai 2003)

Eh non... c'est justement grâce à ce gentil répertoire que je peux encore mettre tout à la poubelle, puis lancer le terminal pour effacer manuellement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn-Atlas : merci pour le lien mais... déjà vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est justement grâce à lui que j'ai su qui était le coupable... trop tard hélas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * PS : personne a des Kleenex en rab dans le coin ? On commence à être à court ici ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aurais bien la nappe de grand-mère mais j'hésite...


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2003)

ça devait pas fermer a 200 pages ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ça devait pas fermer a 200 pages ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qui t'as dit ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On t'aurait menti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et a 10000 posts on est pas banni


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

Ca fait du bien un peu de calme


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

je vais aller reposer mes petits zyeux pour etre en pleine forme pour la suite


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

Euh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on fait quoi pour la suite?


----------



## Blob (29 Mai 2003)

Qui a osé cliquer sur "montrer tout" pour voir quel navigateur supporte le mieux les conneries de globalcut en une seule page?


----------



## Blob (29 Mai 2003)

Bon je tente..... on se revoit dans qques heures si tout va bien


----------



## Blob (29 Mai 2003)

Safari me dit impossible d'afficher la page. Il joue petit bras. j'essayes camino.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Mai 2003)

A mon avis, c'est pas le navigateur qui va poser problème, mais plutôt UBB...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Qui a osé cliquer sur "montrer tout" pour voir quel navigateur supporte le mieux les conneries de globalcut en une seule page? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Y'a pas que des "conneries"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est une partie de ma vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boulo
MacG
Boulo
macG
Famille


tu parles d'une vie


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

Hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










la goutte a pepere elle est bien forte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je confirme


----------



## Blob (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * A mon avis, c'est pas le navigateur qui va poser problème, mais plutôt UBB... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Avant on pouvait afficher les longs threads. Mais maintenant il semblerait que ca soit impossible. Dommage a quoi servent les forums alors?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Mai 2003)

Je veux dire, ça dépend de la taille du thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'oubliez pas qu'en informatique, l'infini n'existe pas


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Je veux dire, ça dépend de la taille du thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'oubliez pas qu'en informatique, l'infini n'existe pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

comblons cet infini


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

hipssss j'ai ebcore trop bu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * hipssss j'ai ebcore trop bu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca commence à bien se voir au bar : les clients te remarquent bien !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heureusement que le barman est plutôt cool ce soir. Mais attention : il ne sert plus rien à boire aux clients trop saouls !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

Et puis arrete d'aller faire çà au bar !!! Y a des lieux pour çà !!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ca commence à bien se voir au bar : les clients te remarquent bien !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heureusement que le barman est plutôt cool ce soir. Mais attention : il ne sert plus rien à boire aux clients trop saouls !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si on peux meme plus sortir


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Si on peux meme plus sortir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


je reste ici chez les MGZ


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

on est bien ici, pas derangé par des pseudo posteurs


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

pas de nom


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

jamais de nom


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

pourquoi mon avatar 'est plus là ????


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

Internet n'est plus ce qu'il etait


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

je vous laisse mediter


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * je vous laisse mediter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en pet


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

L'ortho et moi ca n'a jamais ete ca


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

Bon je vous laisse pour ce week end .....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

Mais avant; faut atteindre les 3000 !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

Est-ce que j'ai le temps ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

On me dit que non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

Qu'il faut aller prendre la douche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

et partir faire les courses


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Mais avant; faut atteindre les 3000 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

akkez Finn encore 7


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * On me dit que non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On dirait bien que oui


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

Mais tu part quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

C'est dommage de s'arreter si pret du but


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

Il est chouette ton nouvel avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

Bon je repasserais plus tard voire ou tu en es


----------



## KARL40 (30 Mai 2003)

Non, rien !


----------



## KARL40 (30 Mai 2003)

Rien à faire au boulot ...


----------



## KARL40 (30 Mai 2003)

... Plutôt allez casser la croûte !


----------



## KARL40 (30 Mai 2003)

Cela m'occupera !!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Rien à faire au boulot ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

moi j'en profite pour faire du grand rangement


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

Ca va faire du bien


----------



## KARL40 (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

moi j'en profite pour faire du grand rangement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, cela me ferais travailler


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Non, cela me ferais travailler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

lol, c'est une facon de voir les choses


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Mai 2003)

bonjour


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Mai 2003)

Si j'ai bien compris, ici faut parler tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Si j'ai bien compris, ici faut parler tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas forcement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca depend si il y a du monde ou pas


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Si j'ai bien compris, ici faut parler tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas toujours : cela dépend de l'horaire de l'asile


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

Mais parler tout seul est une vrair thérapie !


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

pas forcement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca depend si il y a du monde ou pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A part toi, toi et toi je ne vois pas


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Mais parler tout seul est une vrair thérapie !  * 

[/QUOTE]

vraiE !


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

Bon, je peux (re)commencer à m'ennuyer ...


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

$µ$µ** de système de $§**#


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mai 2003)

Je te tiens compagnie


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mai 2003)

A moins que je ne tienne compagnie à moi meme, dans ma solitude ?


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Je te tiens compagnie  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu prends un petit quelque chose ? Parler assèche le gosier


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mai 2003)

Non, rien merci, faut que je téléphone à quelqu'un, j'ai pas envie qu'il sente mon haleine


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Mais parler tout seul est une vrair thérapie !  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu trouves aussi


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tu trouves aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand tu ne peux pas faire autrement oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après ma dernière consultation, mon psy. s'est suicidé. C'est dire s'il me faut une thérapie.
A sa décharge, il faut dire qu'il venait de perdre son hamster ...


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Non, rien merci, faut que je téléphone à quelqu'un, j'ai pas envie qu'il sente mon haleine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu sais qu'il existe des boissons sans alcool ?


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mai 2003)

Ha ha ha la bonne blague.
Tu vas pas me faire croire ça.


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Ha ha ha la bonne blague.
Tu vas pas me faire croire ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La preuve ? j'évite le bar aujourd'hui ! journée sans alcool


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

La preuve ? j'évite le bar aujourd'hui ! journée sans alcool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est trop triste ca


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

et c'est quand la journée sans flood ?


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mai 2003)

Pour moi c'est dimanche


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et c'est quand la journée sans flood ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

L'hôpital qui se moque de la charité ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'es pas bien ! Je viens d'y prendre goût


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

Bon alors si il y a pas de journée sans flood, il y a pas de journée sans alcool


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

Je suis d'accord avec Serge


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Pour moi c'est dimanche  * 

[/QUOTE]

La journée sans flood ou sans alcool ?
Même pas un petit vin à la messe


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Je suis d'accord avec Serge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

16H27 et déjà paf


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * La journée sans flood ou sans alcool ?* 

[/QUOTE]
Les deux.
Et c'est aussi la journée sans bahut, ouuuaaaaaiiiiis !!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Les deux.
Et c'est aussi la journée sans bahut, ouuuaaaaaiiiiis !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca me rappelle un petit groupe d'ados ZERO DE CONDUITE et leur chanson :aujourd'hui t'es viré du bahut! Le chanteur joue dans BLANKASS maintenant.

C'est juste une petite minute culturelle


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

Dès que l'on élève le niveau, il n'y a plus personne


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Dès que l'on élève le niveau, il n'y a plus personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si si continue


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

Des fois j'ai presque honte quand je relis ce thread


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Des fois j'ai presque honte quand je relis ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

qu'est ce que je peux remplir comme vide


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Des fois j'ai presque honte quand je relis ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

honte de quoi ?


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

si si continue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

sur Blankass ou sur le rock en général ?

KICK OUT THE JAMS, MOTHERF.....S


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

qu'est ce que je peux remplir comme vide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

euh !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

Allez je me casse @+


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

honte de quoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne dis rien, j'aligne des mots. Que vont penser les gens de moi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne dis rien, j'aligne des mots. Que vont penser les gens de moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quels gens ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on s'en fiche des autres


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne dis rien, j'aligne des mots. Que vont penser les gens de moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais, "les gens" qui passent ici, c'est principalement globalcut, blob, Finn_Atlas, et un modérateur qui vérifie qu'il y ait pas trop d'images de lapins


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

ca va, circulez


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

Rien ne vaut une bonne Guinness quand il fait chaud


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 






ca va, circulez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


DIEU TOUT PUISSANT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais demander à Zara d'interdire l'entrée de ce thread à toute personne de moins de 18 ans...


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 


DIEU TOUT PUISSANT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais demander à Zara d'interdire l'entrée de ce thread à toute personne de moins de 18 ans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est une idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une bonne idée


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

J'ai pas trop envie de flooder ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

J'ai pas trop envie de flooder ce soirY'a des soirs comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

des fois ca va


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

des fois moins


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

juste pour dire a Finn qu'il aurait pu poster les 3 derniers avant la douche


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

en fin les 3 qui lui manquait pour ses 3000 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

bon je vais aller faire un tour au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

Au Bar MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

C'est n'importe quoi au Bar, les User's de la nuit est deja ouvert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je savais pas qu'ils servaient aussi tot


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

Mais c'est quoi ce Bar ?


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

le thread de ceux qui on rien a dire &gt;&gt;&gt; Taisez-vous


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

un 2nd thread des raleurs &gt;&gt;&gt; faut rechercher un peu avant


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

et puis les raleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

Z'ont qu'a y rester ici c'est tout en meme temps


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

c'est plus facile pour suivre


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

non mais le pire c'est celui pour ceux qui ont rien a dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'y ai participé mais sans trop de conviction


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

du genre


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

ou encore


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

_ Mais c'est quoi ce vide là?   _


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

_ Rhaaaa... Globalcut....  _


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

_J'exige des explications ! _


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

_ Et au trot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 _


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

_ Non parce que franchement...  _


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

_ Tout ce blanc...  _


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

_ On se croirait chez les pingouins...   _


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

_ Chez les ours polaires, aussi...   _


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

_ C'est gentil, les ours polaires...  _


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

_ Sauf quand on tire leurs copains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 _


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

bref j'ai honte


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

mais je vais esayer de pas peter les plombs


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * bref j'ai honte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a de quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Y a de quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci de signer les messages vert ecrit sous ce que j'ai posté


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Les ours, oui ils sont cools


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 
 Sauf quand on tire leurs copains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  * 

[/QUOTE]

mais qui a osé ecrire ca


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Merci de signer les messages vert ecrit sous ce que j'ai posté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

vert = modéro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas besoin de signature


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

mais qui a osé ecrire ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai été inspiré, on va dire


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

vert = modéro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas besoin de signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

  Moi aussi je peux ecrire en vert


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

  Moi aussi je peux ecrire en vert



* 

[/QUOTE]

_  Meme en vert italique



_


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

 <font color="green">  Meme en vert italique



 * 

[/QUOTE]

*   et meme en vert bold italique



 *


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Na


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

en attendant mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

bon allez ce soir pas de


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Je vais aller voir ce qu'on propose au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

je vais p'tetre aller au vrai pub finalement


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Avis au Flooder's de la nuits


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juin 2003)

107 posts non lus !! Encore de la lecture en perspective ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Je vais aller voir ce qu'on propose au Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pas fait que voir mon cochon ! T'y a mis les doigts !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_petit rajout : c'est mon 3000 ième post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 107 posts non lus !! Encore de la lecture en perspective ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'as pas fait que voir mon cochon ! T'y a mis les doigts !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










petit rajout : c'est mon 3000 ième post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

Ahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 c'est donc ici


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 107 posts non lus !! Encore de la lecture en perspective ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'as pas fait que voir mon cochon ! T'y a mis les doigts !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










petit rajout : c'est mon 3000 ième post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

Felicitations mon "cochon"


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

mais n'oublies pas...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Tu as 2 jours de retard


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Alors...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

UltraFlood


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juin 2003)

Ultraflood oui, mais vu mon état avancé de rhume ou je ne sais quoi je voudrais pas transmettre des virus !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juin 2003)

Allez un petit coup de javel pour désinfecter tout çà


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

FL


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

OO


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

OO &gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

D


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

D &gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Allez un petit coup de javel pour désinfecter tout çà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plutot une


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/QUOTE]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juin 2003)

La différence, c'est que si tu vois du vert dans un post et que c'était pas voulu par l'auteur, alors c'est un modéro


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juin 2003)

Bon... Bloodrayne powah, et au lit


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juin 2003)

Même si Slug affirme (et plutôt avec raison) que c'est une daube, il a des côtés attachants ce jeu


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * La différence, c'est que si tu vois du vert dans un post et que c'était pas voulu par l'auteur, alors c'est un modéro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




te revoilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui mais comment paut-on savoir (en disant que quelqu'un lit ce thread) que c'est vert parceque c'est moi qui l'ai dit ou que c'est toi qui l'a edité ?
Mettez au moins edité par...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

sinon apres je risque d'avoir des doutes sur ce que j'ecris


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juin 2003)

Je dirais même des côtés mordants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Miam... yabon nazi_


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Naaaaooon quand meme poooas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 _ petit exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 
Mettez au moins edité par... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est automatiquement écrit en bas du post en noir italique, après la signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




renseigne-toi avant de râler


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Je dirais même des côtés mordants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miam... yabon nazi



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de politique


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

C'est automatiquement écrit en bas du post en noir italique, après la signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




renseigne-toi avant de râler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Non quand tu as ecrit a ma place c'etait pas ecrit


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

C'est automatiquement écrit en bas du post en noir italique, après la signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




renseigne-toi avant de râler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
et d'abord je rale pas


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

renseigne-toi avant de râler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est de l'histoire ancienne


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

avant de râler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

râler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Celui qui recommence les nominations je l'atomise


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Pas de politique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

suçoooon


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 
Non quand tu as ecrit a ma place c'etait pas ecrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si si promis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est le forum qui l'écrit automatiquement, donc va vérifier...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juin 2003)

Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

suçoooon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

ca a l'aire bien cool


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Si si promis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est le forum qui l'écrit automatiquement, donc va vérifier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben va voir ici





J'ai pas remarqué mis a part le vert


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est Vrai


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je peux


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Toute la nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Sur 200 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Sans recevoir de message


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

et encore


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

et encore encore


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

et encore encore


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Fallait pas me tenter


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Fallait pas me tenter


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Fallait pas me tenter


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Fallait pas me tenter


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Fallait pas me tenter


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

T'es encore sur ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

remarque t'as raison


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... à demain, je te laisse flooder en paix...  * 

[/QUOTE]

je vais bientot aller me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

t'as vu l'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

plus que 5 h de sommeil


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Pire qu'en semaine


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Allons jusqu'a la page 210


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Allons jusqu'a la page 210

en 5 minutes


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Peux-t-on le faire ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

oui on peux


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Bob


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

le


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

bricoleur


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

peux


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

t


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

on


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

le faire


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Bob le


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Bricoleur,


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Oui on peux


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Bob et sa bande...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

S'amusent si bien


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

tout en travaillant


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

en ville


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

ou


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

dans


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

les


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Champs


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

et puis apres la chanson recommence...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

avec de la superbe guitare


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Bref si vous connaissait pas Bob le Bricoleur


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

et bien tant pis


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Vous voulez une autre chanson pour demain ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Vous voulez une autre chanson pour demain ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Jeanne et Gerge


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Vous voulez une autre chanson pour demain ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Candy


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Vous voulez une autre chanson pour demain ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Goldorak


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Vous voulez une autre chanson pour demain ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Albatoooooor


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Vous voulez une autre chanson pour demain ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Capitaine flamme


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Vous voulez une autre chanson pour demain ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et bien non


----------



## Blob (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Vous voulez une autre chanson pour demain ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non pas contre je veux bien une nouvelle signature


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

non pas contre je veux bien une nouvelle signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et plus petite hein (nan paske sinon il va nous mettre un truc encore plus gros, qui sera encore affiché 18 fois sur une page de 20 messages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

non pas contre je veux bien une nouvelle signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais voire ce que je peux faire


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Donc moins haut...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

et plus petit


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Alors comme ca ca vous va ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2003)

Mouais, on peut pas te dire grand chose, c'est plus petit que chez mackie?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juin 2003)

je suis juste un peu speed en ce moment


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juin 2003)

Tiens j'ai pas floodé aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juin 2003)

ca change pas trop


----------



## Blob (2 Juin 2003)

C'est quoi cette manie de mettre une signature qui clignote avec des images etc? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon je vais devoir désactiver ca alors. Dommage certaines signatures me faisaient rire


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

Ouiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnhhhhh

personne n'aime mes signatures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais refaire sobre alors


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

j'aime bien les signatures aussi


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Ouiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnhhhhh

personne n'aime mes signatures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais refaire sobre alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais si on t'aime !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Mais si on t'aime !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

moi aussi je vous t'aime


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

moi aussi je vous t'aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi aussi je m'aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si çà continue on va relancer le thread des non râleurs !! (çà fait bien longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu celui là !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Moi aussi j'aime bien les signatures. Surtout la mienne !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et puis c'est pas pour me jeter des fleurs !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et puis c'est pas pour me jeter des fleurs !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais bien sur


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

Et dis moi, tu change ton avatar tous les jours ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

Je te reconnais car t'as un nom ecrit en vert


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Et dis moi, tu change ton avatar tous les jours ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non je fais des essais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 D'ailleurs je vais pas tarder à retourner en cabine


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *... en cabine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

en cabine et...


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2003)

La cadence s'est fortement ralentie ici !


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2003)

Faut dire que les passants ne te viennent pas beaucoup en aide


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2003)

J'essaye de passer ce soir


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * J'essaye de passer ce soir   * 

[/QUOTE]

pour m'écouter poster !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * J'essaye de passer ce soir   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ce que je me disais aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

Mais pas maintenant, peut-etre plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

Peut-etre pas


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

Finalement si


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2003)

On fini toujours par revenir  !


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2003)

Même si la fatigue est là ...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

on est si bien ici


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Même si la fatigue est là ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai d'ailleur je vais me coucher

Bonne nuit


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juin 2003)

désolé je sais plus quoi en faire chez moi c'est l'invasion !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Allez les floodeuses on se réveille !!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Allez les floodeuses on se réveille !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu entends qui par là


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

A part Prerima je vois pas


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

D'ailleur est-ce qu'elle va bien?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2003)

Petit salut au MiniFlood


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * D'ailleur est-ce qu'elle va bien?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui elle va bien : elle vient de finir sa soutenance !!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Oui elle va bien : elle vient de finir sa soutenance !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































* 

[/QUOTE]






  bon y'a plus qu'a attendre alors ?

c'est pour quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

C'est quand meme bas ici


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

remarquez comme ca il fait frais


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

et on vient pas me dire que je suis un malade du flood


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Non mais


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * C'est quand meme bas ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et plus ca va plus ca s'enfonce


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Et puis heureusement qu'il y en a qui floodent, sinon ca n'existerait pas


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Purée c'est philosophique ca


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Va falloir que je m'en remette


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

A cette heure tardive, il ne faut pas trop réfléchir.
Tu pourrais passer une mauvaise journée demain sinon.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

pas grand monde ce soir pour flooder avec moi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Tant pis, ce n'est que partie remise


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * pas grand monde ce soir pour flooder avec moi  * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme d'hab !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

et si je me faisais une petite page a moi tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Bof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai pas grand chose a vous raconter aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin pas ici


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et si je me faisais une petite page a moi tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un petit coup de flood... euh de main ?


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Bof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai pas grand chose a vous raconter aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin pas ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais comme les autres jours, on ne verra pas la différence


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

et si j'allais me reposer


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Je sais que ca plairait a certains


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

j'ai posté une superbe photo dans le "thread Google" aujourd'hui.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Comme d'hab ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé je t'avais pas vu


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

Une bonne chance de gagner avec mon armée de balais !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Fais comme les autres jours, on ne verra pas la différence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

merci pour ta comprehension


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé je t'avais pas vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai l'habitude. Peu de personnes connaissent mon existence sur terre


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Une bonne chance de gagner avec mon armée de balais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

au fait c'est quand les resultats ?


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

merci pour ta comprehension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Dès que je peux rendre service


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

au fait c'est quand les resultats ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Vendredi !


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

J'aimais bien l'objectif de la page n°200.
Là on esten plein dans le creux ...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Vendredi ! 




* 

[/QUOTE]

pfff c'est encore loin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et tout ca pour choisir 2 images


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

remarque pendant ce temps là on peux etre ici


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

Un "petit" Globalcut ce soir...


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * remarque pendant ce temps là on peux etre ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Exact ! On est au vert ici. Pas de gens qui nous contredisent, que du bonheur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remarque, je préfère perdre à Google. J'ai peur de lancer un thème polémique (ou partisan) sinon


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * J'aimais bien l'objectif de la page n°200.
Là on esten plein dans le creux ...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Que proposes-tu pour relancer la machine?

t'as une idée?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Un "petit" Globalcut ce soir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Remarque, je préfère perdre à Google. J'ai peur de lancer un thème polémique (ou partisan) sinon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est peut-etre pour ca qu'on gagne jamais


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Que proposes-tu pour relancer la machine?

t'as une idée?  * 

[/QUOTE]

- Exploser UBB
- Faire fermer ce thread (pas glop)
- Continuer a le faire survivre et garder la pole position
- Trouver autre chose


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Que proposes-tu pour relancer la machine?

t'as une idée?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Faudrait changer de l'idée de la numérotation ...
Peut-être imposer des sujets de discussion. "un café philo" sans prise de tête en quelque sorte


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

moi j'en sais rien pour le moment...

je vais me coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit et bon flood si tu continues


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Et voila que je me remet a ecrire 3 phrases dans le meme post


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Faudrait changer de l'idée de la numérotation ...
Peut-être imposer des sujets de discussion. "un café philo" sans prise de tête en quelque sorte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

IMPOSER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







proposer plutot


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un clope, un CLASH (ou autre selon tes goûts) dans le casque et ça repart. Perso, une dose de riffs et d'exutoir sur ce système, et les batteries repartent ...


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

IMPOSER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







proposer plutot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, proposer bien entendu !


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

Tien, je vais tenter d'y réfléchir demain ...


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

A moins que FINN ne passe par là et nous éclaire.


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

Il semble doué pour trouver des idées de thread


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

Comment ça je fayotte ?!!


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

Le plus difficile est de trouver des sujets qui ne demandent pas plus de deux ou trois phrases


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

Et vu ce qu'il y a déjà dans le "bar" ...


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

On verra ça demain (ou tout à l'heure !)


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Le plus difficile est de trouver des sujets qui ne demandent pas plus de deux ou trois phrases  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL



Va voir ca ca te donnera peut-etre des idées


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Bon j'eteind cette fois-ci


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

T'es pas couché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et puis j'ai as de Guiness sous la main pour tout comprendre


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Bon j'eteind cette fois-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'as fait peur en tout cas !


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

J'ai eu si peur que ja vais me cacher sous ma couette


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

Alu !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Alu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Hell-o


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Le flodoyage du Bar n'arrive pas jusqu'a ici


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

restez en haut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

Je viens faire une pause ici j'ai trop rigolé. D'ailleurs avec ce que j'ai ri aujourd'hui je peux même me mettre à pleurer pour équilibrer.

En plus j'ai un pari avec Bébert et il faut que je gagne !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je viens faire une pause ici j'ai trop rigolé. D'ailleurs avec ce que j'ai ri aujourd'hui je peux même me mettre à pleurer pour équilibrer.

En plus j'ai un pari avec Bébert et il faut que je gagne !  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu peux nous en dire plus ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Et au faite tu bosses pas?

Y'a greve ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Et au faite tu bosses pas?

Y'a greve ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

tousse tousse ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plutôt la crève et un poil dans la main plus la grève.
Laquelle de ces excuses vais je choisir demain ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

tousse tousse ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plutôt la crève et un poil dans la main plus la grève.
Laquelle de ces excuses vais je choisir demain ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as qu'a dire que t'etais bourré et que t'as pas pu venir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

t'as qu'a dire que t'etais bourré et que t'as pas pu venir



* 

[/QUOTE]

tu lui sort çà à ton patron quand tu viens pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

OUI


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Autant etre franc 
et de toute facon ca se voit a ma gueule et ca se sent


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Tiens va donc manger une  Pomme GlobalCut


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

A ce que je vois je vous ai pas manqué


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Allez je retourne a l'apero


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut désolé


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Un p'tit coup de speed


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

hé


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

hé, hé


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

hé, hé, hé


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

je suis de retour


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

allez en avant premiere ma nouvelle signature


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * GlobalCut UltraFlooder                      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

GlobalCut UltraLourd, oui


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

ihhhhhhhhhh


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * allez en avant premiere ma nouvelle signature




* 

[/QUOTE]

Au moins on fait des découvertes, avec toi


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

ah


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

ahh


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

ahhh


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

ahhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

ahhhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Vachement drole


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

GlobalCut UltraLourd, oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai juste pris 1kg en 1 semaine depuis que je fume plus


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Par contre je suis un peu sur les nerfs


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

GlobalCut UltraLourd, oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es lourd aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a un post pret et je faisais ma page


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Au moins on fait des découvertes, avec toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL

et t'as pas tout vu


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

LOL

et t'as pas tout vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est qu'en vrai qu'on le decouvre


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Bon rdv a Paris à l'Apple Expo pour un bonne soirée ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

avis a la population 

"prout" est déposé par Macinside


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

T'es lourd aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a un post pret et je faisais ma page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mort de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fallait dire, j'aurais attendu pour râler


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Bon rdv a Paris à l'Apple Expo pour un bonne soirée ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Fais gaffe, par expérience je peux te dire qu'il faut réserver un moment à l'avance si tu veux du monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le problème de l'Apple Expo, c'est qu'il y a pas assez de soirées


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

c'est encore l'heure d'aller se coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

ca fait chier d'etre aussi serieux


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

y'a 10 ans c'etait les Berus


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

et aujourd'hui a minuit au lit


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Bordel


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

vive l'A


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Le problème de l'Apple Expo, c'est qu'il y a pas assez de soirées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien triste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une petite valise de biere sur les bords de la Seine


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Mort de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fallait dire, j'aurais attendu pour râler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Fallait lire


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et aujourd'hui a minuit au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, ok c'est un peu passé


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

mais il est qu'une heure


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

objectif 2H ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

non


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

pas 2h


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

J'y vais maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

parceque la semaine n'est pas finie


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

alors je dit...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

alors jeudi


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

pardon


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

et bien jeudi c'est aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

jeudi c'est bientot la fin de la semaine mais pas encore


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

jeudi c'est bientot la fin de la semaine mais pas encore


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Alors faut encore assurer 2 jours


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

mais avant d'aller me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

et comme dirait le Pere

"Mais avant de dormir..."


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

et bien je flooderais bien un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

et je ne flooderationnerais pas trop


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

comme certains ecrivent


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

non pas toi


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

ni toi


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

les "mauvaises langues" ne connaissent meme pas ce lieu


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

et c'est mieux ainsi


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Allez, je fini ma page d'ecriture...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

"Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood"


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

"Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood, Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood"


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

"Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood, Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood,Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood"


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

"Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood, Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood, Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood, Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood"


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

"Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood, Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood, Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood, Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood, Je ne flooderais plus sur UltraFlood"


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

copié 1000 fois ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

allez bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * allez bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

encore 5 minutes ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * allez bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

le temps de lire au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * allez bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

cette fois ci j'y vais


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * y'a 10 ans c'etait les Berus  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je t'envie, tu peux pas savoir


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * vive l'A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

spirine?


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

bonsoir


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * bonsoir  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'es pas à l'heure !


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

t'es pas à l'heure !  * 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon ?


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ah bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bah non !


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

bah non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oupssss excuse moi alors !!


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

oupssss excuse moi alors !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

ça ira pour cette fois !


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ça ira pour cette fois !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci !!


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

merci !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

*SERVICE !!*


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

et hop !!


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

hin hin hin...


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

trop facile !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * trop facile !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas si sur


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Alors tu reprends du service ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Bon là faut que j'aille manger


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Mais je repasserais


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

bientot


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

encore et encore


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Mais je repasserais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

n'oublie pas ma chemise sur lee sèche-linge dans ce cas-là !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

t'es pas à l'heure !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouaip.... 4 mois de retard...


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Ouaip.... 4 mois de retard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oh ça va toi !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

n'oublie pas ma chemise sur lee sèche-linge dans ce cas-là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


c'est celle a carreaux ou la blanche ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

n'oublie pas ma chemise sur lee sèche-linge dans ce cas-là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


tu veux que je te prene ta cravatte aussi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Ouaip.... 4 mois de retard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as tout lu le thread ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

t'as tout lu le thread ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
























Dis Alèm c'est Mackie qui te colle au cul qui te file le feu aux fesses ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

Tien, t'as pas ecole toi


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

qu'est-ce que tu as trouvé comme excuse bidon ?


----------



## KARL40 (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * qu'est-ce que tu as trouvé comme excuse bidon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je peux pas, j'ai flood ...


----------



## KARL40 (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Je peux pas, j'ai flood ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou la variante "J'ai mal au flood"


----------



## KARL40 (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * y'a 10 ans c'etait les Berus  * 

[/QUOTE]

Maintenant, les flooders sont les rois


----------



## KARL40 (5 Juin 2003)

Comme on dit au Chiapas :

rien pour nous, flood pour tous


----------



## KARL40 (5 Juin 2003)

C'est pas tout ça, mais là faut aller flooder au boulot


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * C'est pas tout ça, mais là faut aller flooder au boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et forcement ca flood moins


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant, les flooders sont les rois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en 1984, les beruriers sont les rois


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant, les flooders sont les rois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en 1985, les beruriers sont les rois


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant, les flooders sont les rois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en 1986, les beruriers sont les rois


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant, les flooders sont les rois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en 1987, les beruriers sont les rois


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant, les flooders sont les rois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en 1988, les beruriers sont les rois


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant, les flooders sont les rois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

... bon je passe un peu sinon on va encore dire que je flood


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant, les flooders sont les rois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en 2003, les flooders sont les rois


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

Salut à toi ô mon frère
Salut à toi peuple khmer
Salut à toi l'Algérien
Salut à toi le Tunisien
Salut à toi Bangla Desh
Salut à toi peuple grec
Salut à toi petit Indien
Salut à toi punk iranien

Salut à toi rebelle afghan
Salut à toi le dissident
Salut à toi le Chilien
Salut à toi le p'tit Malien
Salut à toi le Mohican
Salut à toi peuple gitan
Salut à toi l'Ethiopien
Salut à toi le tchadien

Salut à vous les Partisans
Salut à toi "cholie all'mante"
Salut à toi le Vietnamien
Salut à toi le Cambodgien
Salut à toi le Japonais
Salut à toi l'Thaïlandais
Salut à toi le Laotien
Salut à toi le Coréen

Salut à toi le Polonais
Salut à toi l'Irlandais
Salut à toi l'Européen
Salut à toi le Mongolien
Salut à toi le Hollandais
Salut à toi le Portugais
Salut à toi le Mexicain
Salut à toi le marocain

Salut à toi le Libanais
Salut à toi l'Pakinstanais
Salut à toi le Philippin
Salut à toi l'Jamaïcan
Salut à toi le Guyanais
Salut à toi le Togolais
Salut à toi le Guinéen
Salut à toi le Guadeloupéen

Salut à toi le Congolais
Salut à toi le Sénégalais
Salut à toi l'Afro-cubain
Salut à toi l'Porto-ricain
Salut à toi la Haute Volta
Salut à toi le Nigéria
Salut à toi le Gaboni
Salut à toi le vieux chtimi

Salut à toi Che Guevara
Salut aux comités d'soldats
Salut à tous les hommes libres
Salut à tous les apatrides
Salut à toi la Bertaga
Salut aussi à la Banda
Salut à toi punk anarchiste
Salut à toi skin communiste

Salut à toi le Libéria
Salut à toi le Sri Lanka
Salut à toi le sandiniste
Salut à toi l'unijambiste
Salut l'mouv'ment des Jeunes Arabes
Salut à toi Guatemala
Salut l'P4 du contingent
Salut à toi le Shotokan

Salut à toi peuple kanak
Salut à toi l'tchécoslovaque
Salut à tous les p'tits dragons
Salut à toi qui est keupon
Salut à toi jeune Malgache
Salut à toi le peuple basque
Salut à toi qu'est au violon
Salut à toi et mort aux cons

Salut à toi le Yougoslave
Salut à toi le voyou slave
Salut à toi le Salvador
Salut à toi le Molodoï
Salut à toi le Chinois
Salut à toi le Zaïrois
Salut à toi l'Espagnol
Salut à toi le Ravachol

Salut à toi le Hongrois
Salut à toi l'iroquois
Salut aussi à tous les gosses
Des îles Maudites jusqu'à l'Ecosse
Salut à vous tous les zazous
Salut à la jeune garde rouge
Salut à toi le peuple corse
Salut aux filles du Crazy Horse

Salut à toi la vache qui rit
Salut à Laurel et Hardy
Salut à toi peuple nomade
Salut à tous les "camawades"
Salut à toutes les mères qui gueulent
Salut aussi à Yul Brunner
Salut à toi l'handicapé
Salut Jeunesse du monde entier

Salut à toi le dromadaire
Salut à toi Tonton Albert
Salut à toi qu'est à la masse
Salut aussi à Fantomas
Salut à toi Roger des près
Salut à toi l'endimanché
Salut à tous les paysans
Salut aussi à Rantanplan

Salut à toi le flooder


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * qu'est-ce que tu as trouvé comme excuse bidon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je peux pas j'ai pas moyen de transport (voiture qui merde et pas de train avnt ce soir 18h00 !! et pas possible d'emprunter une voiture à quelqu'un ! quoique ... j'aurais pu demander à jpmiss !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

Tiens Karl, si t'as pas envie de flooder demain soir va au concert d'

IN MEMORIA + VIOLET STIGMATA 
Le 06 juin 2003 - 21h00
en concert à l'Usine à Chapeaux
Rue Gambetta
78 Rambouillet
PAF : 4 euros


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *[...] Salut aussi à Rantanplan
* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans ce forum, je trouve que cette strophe revêt un petit quelque chose...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Dans ce forum, je trouve que cette strophe revêt un petit quelque chose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais où 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vas-tu chercher tout ca ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Tiens Karl, si t'as pas envie de flooder demain soir va au concert d'

IN MEMORIA + VIOLET STIGMATA 
Le 06 juin 2003 - 21h00
en concert à l'Usine à Chapeaux
Rue Gambetta
78 Rambouillet
PAF : 4 euros  




* 

[/QUOTE]

la paf est peut-etre de 6.5 E ???


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

moi j'y vais


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

bientot le nouveau mini album d'Hocico


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

C'est bien calme ce soir MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

Y'a quelquechose dans la boite à connerie ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

Remarque comme ca j'ai pu bien surfé, et pas été accaparé par le forum


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

J'y retourne et repasserais plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

Bon je vais y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu viens pas Karl ?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Bon je vais y aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu viens pas Karl ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

'soir !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

Ahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




juste quand je vais me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Tiens Karl, si t'as pas envie de flooder demain soir va au concert d'

IN MEMORIA + VIOLET STIGMATA 
Le 06 juin 2003 - 21h00
en concert à l'Usine à Chapeaux
Rue Gambetta
78 Rambouillet
PAF : 4 euros  




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est plus de mon âge mon brave monsieur


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Bonne nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi, déjà !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

C'est plus de mon âge mon brave monsieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 t'es si agé que ca


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Quoi, déjà !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Allé, encore 5/10 minutes


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

C'est plus de mon âge mon brave monsieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Plus sérieusement, je me suis arrêté à BAUHAUS, SISTERS OF MERCY, MISSION, ALIEN SEX FIEND et quelques autres.
Depuis, je n'écoute plus trop de "gothique" (oui je sais c'est réducteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 






 t'es si agé que ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Physiquement un peu, mentalement pas assez


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

je te dirais si c'etait bien


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * je te dirais si c'etait bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

No problemo !

Vu que personne ne vient ici, autant que cela nous serve de tribune


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

Moi je me suis arrété a Joy Division  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon faut quand meme varier un peu les plaisirs et essayer de decouvrir de nouveaux groupes, mais c'est vrai que lorsqu'on a un groupe culte ca demande un peu d'efforts


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Moi je me suis arrété a Joy Division  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon faut quand meme varier un peu les plaisirs et essayer de decouvrir de nouveaux groupes, mais c'est vrai que lorsqu'on a un groupe culte ca demande un peu d'efforts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et jamais essayé BAUHAUS et SISTERS OF MERCY ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Physiquement un peu, mentalement pas assez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

toujours jeune en sorte


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

Mon dernier concert c'était les BURNING HEADS dans une petite salle (La Clef) à St Germain en Laye : une heure de punk rock et une grosse demi heure de "reggae".
Excellent. L'impression de retrouver des amis sur scène.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

No problemo !

Vu que personne ne vient ici, autant que cela nous serve de tribune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ca qui est bien ici, on fait ce qu'on veux, on passe d'un sujet a un autre sans etre obligé de changer tout le temps de thread


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Et jamais essayé BAUHAUS et SISTERS OF MERCY ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si quand meme.

Je prefere les Sisters a Bauhaus, mais c'est plus trop mon trip


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est ca qui est bien ici, on fait ce qu'on veux, on passe d'un sujet a un autre sans etre obligé de changer tout le temps de thread  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un petit coté "libertaire" très sympa


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Mon dernier concert c'était les BURNING HEADS dans une petite salle (La Clef) à St Germain en Laye : une heure de punk rock et une grosse demi heure de "reggae".
Excellent. L'impression de retrouver des amis sur scène.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui c'est un groupe d'Orléans, c'est pas mal


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Si quand meme.

Je prefere les Sisters a Bauhaus, mais c'est plus trop mon trip  * 

[/QUOTE]

Leur premier album "First and last and always" est magnifique de noirceur...
Ne serait-ce que pour "Marian"....


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

Dis donc on va bientot t'appeller Emile


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Moi je me suis arrété a Joy Division  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a un double vynil de leur concert aux bains-douches qui vient de ressortir. Très très bien


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Dis donc on va bientot t'appeller Emile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

 Kesako ?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

 Kesako ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je viens de comprendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'aboutissement d'une vie : devenir "major" pour quelqu'un qui "aime" tant l'armée


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

Il faut que j'arrête de poster  pour éviter cela !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Il faut que j'arrête de poster  pour éviter cela ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as plus qu'a changer de pseudo ou tu assumes


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

Mais c'est impossible. 

Accro au flood ? ...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

et puis t'inquiete au rythme où tu floodes, ca ne sera que passager


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

A 2000 tu seras Accro


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

et qu'est-ce que c'est que 1000 posts en plus


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

T'as plus qu'a changer de pseudo ou tu assumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi ? Tirer un trait sur 2 ans ! Trop dur


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et qu'est-ce que c'est que 1000 posts en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Environ 15 jours à débiter des mots ici


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Bonne nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon il va peut-etre falloir que j'applique cette decision


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 


Allé, encore 5/10 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


c'est dingue comme le temps passe vite


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Environ 15 jours à débiter des mots ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben tu vois, ca va vite passer


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

Je vais te suivre (façon de parler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bonne nuit !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Quoi ? Tirer un trait sur 2 ans ! Trop dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

2 ans pour en faire 1000
15 jours pour faire les 1000 suivants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca c'est de l'UltraFlood


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

Un petit dernier pour arriver à 999  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Un petit dernier pour arriver à 999  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu tentes pas le 1000


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Un petit dernier pour arriver à 999  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+  * 

[/QUOTE]

remarque 999 c'est joli


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Un petit dernier pour arriver à 999  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+  * 

[/QUOTE]

999
666


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tu tentes pas le 1000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vraiment pour te faire plaisir


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

2 ans pour en faire 1000
15 jours pour faire les 1000 suivants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca c'est de l'UltraFlood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai mis du temps avant de fréquenter le bar.


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

MAJOR 






Ca fait pas rêver !!!


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

Faut absolument que je me sorte de là


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * MAJOR 






Ca fait pas rêver !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas vraiment, non


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Faut absolument que je me sorte de là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Felicitation pour tes 1000 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Faut absolument que je me sorte de là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et passes vites les 1000 prochains pour etre libéré


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Un petit coté "libertaire" très sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

... Mais avec un affreux modérateur barbu, mal coiffé et aux canines de vampire qui passe de temps à autres avec son gros bâton pour faire respecter l'Ordre et la Discipline dans le sang et la répression


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
L'aboutissement d'une vie : devenir "major" pour quelqu'un qui "aime" tant l'armée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mort de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus que 997 messages avant de pouvoir laver l'affront


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juin 2003)

... Mais félicitations quand même pour ton 1000e message


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juin 2003)

Oui pareil bravo.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

... Mais avec un affreux modérateur barbu, mal coiffé et aux canines de vampire qui passe de temps à autres avec son gros bâton pour faire respecter l'Ordre et la Discipline dans le sang et la répression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon ?

je le voyais pas comme ca


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

ah bon ?

je le voyais pas comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Toi non, mais il y en a qui voient les modérateurs comme ça...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juin 2003)

Et quand je vois "certains" threads dans "certains" forums postés par "certains" em***deurs....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste pour pouvoir donner à ces gars de VRAIES raisons de râler, j'aimerais avoir les privilèges d'admin


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Et quand je vois "certains" threads dans "certains" forums postés par "certains" em***deurs....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste pour pouvoir donner à ces gars de VRAIES raisons de râler, j'aimerais avoir les privilèges d'admin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et oui, il y a "em***deurs" et flooders


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

et oui, il y a "em***deurs" et flooders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

les deux !!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

les deux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 tu parles pour toi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juin 2003)

Allez, je vous laisse un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juin 2003)

mais je reviendrais vite je pense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




demain ou apres demain


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juin 2003)

Bon UltraFlood a tous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juin 2003)

Tu t'en vas ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juin 2003)

Bonjour le monde !


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2003)

Bonjour la Terre !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juin 2003)

Salut Karl comment va aujourd'hui ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2003)

Hell-o


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Bon UltraFlood a tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai peu de lecture


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2003)

z'etes partis aussi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * z'etes partis aussi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui en ballade


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

oui en ballade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

euh mais on est revenu maintenant !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

euh mais on est revenu maintenant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'etait bien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

bon ben pt'etre a ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Bonjour la Terre !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour l'apero


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

qu'est-ce que je vais boire ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'etait bien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a même vu le Puy de Dôme !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a même vu le Puy de Dôme !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a fait beau alors


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * qu'est-ce que je vais boire ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pastis


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * qu'est-ce que je vais boire ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

et 2


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * qu'est-ce que je vais boire ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

et 3


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * qu'est-ce que je vais boire ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

allez demain c'est ferié, va pour 4


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

hips


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

santé a vous


----------



## prerima (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * santé a vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Santé à toi Globalcut !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

Salur Prerima content de te revoir ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens j'ai oublié de repassé par ici hier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Salur Prerima content de te revoir ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens j'ai oublié de repassé par ici hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

un café ? une aspirine ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

un café ? une aspirine ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non merci ca ira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu sais avec le nain, j'ai de l'entrainement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 savoir se coucher a pas d'heure et etre reveillé a 8h00


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Tiens j'ai oublié de repassé par ici hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était donc ça cette impression de vide


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

C'était donc ça cette impression de vide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


Ca doit etre ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai eu la meme impression  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joli ton nouvel avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 


Ca doit etre ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai eu la meme impression  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joli ton nouvel avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il faut que je perde cette habitude de ne pas flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Joli ton nouvel avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours la même artiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais je dois dire qu'elle s'améliore à vue d'oeil...


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours la même artiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais je dois dire qu'elle s'améliore à vue d'oeil...   * 

[/QUOTE]

peut-etre bientot une cyber-expo de son travail ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

Bravo Prerima pour "et avec Google"


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

Tiens, j'aurais comme une petite envie de flood


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

désolé pour ceux qui suivent les  infos


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

par contre je sais pas trop par où  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 commencer


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

ah si, le concert de vendredi c'etait pas mal...
un publique jeune ma fois


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

et a part ca ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

en faite je sais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * en faite je sais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah si


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

j'etais venu pour flooder un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

bon Prerima, tu viens nous donner un nouveau sujet ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

Finn, faut lacher un peu le clavier


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

Géant, j'ai envie * 


* de gerber


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

celle-ci est pas mal non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * celle-ci est pas mal non plus 
	
 * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut les filles


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

allez, petite pause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais faire un tour au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

keskon rigole bien au bar


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

et si j'allais me coucher ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

ok, je vois deja ca d'ici, ca va fire plaisir a certains


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

ok, je vois deja ca d'ici, ca va faire plaisir a certains


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

et ben m'en fiche


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

na


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

na na na na néreuh


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

dis donc l'aire de la foret c'est fort


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

c'est plein de bonnes choses


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

mais faut etre habitué


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

bon je vais bientot y aller


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

quand on voit c'qu'on voit


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1055228834GlobalCut">


*Dodo ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Dodo
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />pas dodo
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

ca c'est encore du sondage qui sert a rien


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

allez, je vais laisser la place à [MGZ] Black Beru


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * ca c'est encore du sondage qui sert a rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ai voté quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * allez, je vais laisser la place à [MGZ] Black Beru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ou un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

ou un autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

meme une autre


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

meme une autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

au fait t'es attendue à "et avec Google"


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

au fait t'es attendue à "et avec Google"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je l'ai pas deja dit ca ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

V'la t'y pas que ma pôvre tete fou'l'camp


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

Mercredi dans les bons ciné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Les Triplettes de Belleville


----------



## prerima (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * bon Prerima, tu viens nous donner un nouveau sujet ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui ça arrive !!!


----------



## prerima (10 Juin 2003)

D'ailleurs pour ceux et celles qui veulent jouer  c'est ici !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 


j'ai eu la meme impression  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joli ton nouvel avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'ai apreçu ce matin mais maintenant je ne le vois plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Bravo Prerima pour "et avec Google" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 bravo Finn pour "et avec la tête"


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Je l'ai apreçu ce matin mais maintenant je ne le vois plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as trop bu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 






 bravo Finn pour "et avec la tête"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

désolé, je ne suis plus ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




felicitations quand meme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

désolé, je ne suis plus ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

une petite participation


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

une petite participation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

sans facon, j'aurais pas le temps


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

sans facon, j'aurais pas le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

201 .... 200 .... 199 .... 198 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est impressionnant : bientôt les 6000 alors que moi je reste poussif derrière avec mes 3000 qui ne me déplaisent pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'resterais bien comme çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Attention on ne bouge plus ....


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

201 .... 200 .... 199 .... 198 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est impressionnant : bientôt les 6000 alors que moi je reste poussif derrière avec mes 3000 qui ne me déplaisent pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'resterais bien comme çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Attention on ne bouge plus ....  * 

[/QUOTE]
clic clac, t'es dans l'appareil


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

201 .... 200 .... 199 .... 198 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
encore tout ca


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

c'est l'effet magique du flood


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

petite pause flood en passant


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

juste comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

bon faut deja que je retourne bossé vu tout ce qu'il m'attend


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

je suis un peu descu, c'est pas trop UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

j'essayerais de mieux faire la prochaine fois


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

et une journée de finie


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et une journée de finie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

encore combien avant la retraite


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

quel plaisir de discutter tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut que je fasse gaffe a mon foie


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

les neuronnes sont deja bien atteinds


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

Mais tout va bien


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

je vais bien,
tout va bien,
je suis gai,
tout me plait


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

Mais je suis tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

adoptons la methode pouce


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

je suis bien, tout va bien...

ah wouaiiiiii


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

ca va chauffer au bar


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

Finn tu veux un peu de boulo ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

non, non, non, reste calme


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

non, non, non, pas craquer


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

Snifff, vous etes meme pas passé par ici


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

Joy Division c'est toujours aussi bien


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

Encore une page tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

il faut que je vous montre mon © pour que vous veniez ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * il faut que je vous montre mon © pour que vous veniez ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ben non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais juste changer d'avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

finalement ca va mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais bien dormir


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * finalement ca va mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais bien dormir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai bien dormi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

mais là je sent que je vais bientot repeter un plomb


----------



## Blob (11 Juin 2003)

Bien le nouvel avatar!


----------



## Blob (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * mais là je sent que je vais bientot repeter un plomb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il serait temps.... c'est pour quand que tu rattrapes mackie?


----------



## Blob (11 Juin 2003)

La signature aussi c'est mieux!


----------



## Blob (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * La signature aussi c'est mieux!  * 

[/QUOTE]

C''est la qu'on vois que je viens plus souvent sur les forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désolé


----------



## Blob (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

C''est la qu'on vois que je viens plus souvent sur les forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais j'ai des bonnes excuses !


----------



## Blob (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Mais j'ai des bonnes excuses !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Mon chien a mangé ma souris!


----------



## Blob (11 Juin 2003)

Non je déconne en fait j'ai eut des malaises prolongés à cause de l'orange de macgé


----------



## Blob (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Non je déconne en fait j'ai eut des malaises prolongés à cause de l'orange de macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais come j'ai déja lu quelque part sur ces forums:
"on ne touche pas à l'orange de macgé"


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Bien le nouvel avatar!   * 

[/QUOTE]

merci


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Il serait temps.... c'est pour quand que tu rattrapes mackie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oh c'est pas ca qui me fait peter les plombs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est le taf


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * La signature aussi c'est mieux!  * 

[/QUOTE]

encore merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as vu ca


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

C''est la qu'on vois que je viens plus souvent sur les forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est toujours un plaisir de te voire


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Mais come j'ai déja lu quelque part sur ces forums:
"on ne touche pas à l'orange de macgé" 




* 

[/QUOTE]

il est super cet orange, il pete bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




surtout apres 14 heures d'écrans


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

Allez, je vais enfin manger


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

il est super cet orange, il pete bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




surtout apres 14 heures d'écrans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Notre vert est pas mal aussi dans le genre


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Notre vert est pas mal aussi dans le genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un joli vert acide Hummmm


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juin 2003)

aïeu....


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

C'est pô bien de casser les forums


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

désolé j'ai pas retrouvé le forum des raleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

Mais ca fait du bien


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

et sur les forum des releurs on peux pas...

euh non rien


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

20h20


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

20h20

c'est bien c'est calme


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juin 2003)

Le modéro rôde au fond des bois...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Le modéro rôde au fond des bois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Loup, loup y es tu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

m'entends tu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

que fais tu ?


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Ce qu'il y a de bien ici, c'est que l'on peut partir quelques jours et revenir sans que rien ne se soit passé ! C'est réconfortant


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

M'en reviens d'ici une grosse heure ...


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

... en manque de flood


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Ce qu'il y a de bien ici, c'est que l'on peut partir quelques jours et revenir sans que rien ne se soit passé ! C'est réconfortant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
comment ca il s'est rien passé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon ok, le debut de semaine a ete difficile


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * M'en reviens d'ici une grosse heure ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

ca laisse tout juste le temps de rajouter des bieres au frigo


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * ... en manque de flood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, oui, c'est bien ici


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

T'as qu'a dire quand tu reviens


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

Au fait, c'etait bien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * M'en reviens d'ici une grosse heure ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

un grosse heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1h05


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

1h10


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

1h30


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

1h59


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

plus encore


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

bon je verais bien


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * bon je verais bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis venu, j'ai rien vu


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

c'est un peu comme TombRaider, on attend, on attend et ca vient pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  quoi que


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

23 h 23, y'a plus de vin


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

je suis venu, j'ai rien vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fallait bien regarder


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Fallait bien regarder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

zut j'avais oublié de remettre mes lunettes


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Here are the young men...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Vert special pour Black Beru


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

zut j'avais oublié de remettre mes lunettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On veut jouer aux jeunes et voila


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Here are the young men...




* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as pas plus petit ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

Salut les d'jeuns


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

t'as pas plus petit ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'était juste pour voir si tu avais mis tes lunettes


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

TIens, ça me fait penser que dans le dernier palmarès des hôpitaux de france, la grotte de lourdes arrive bonne denière !


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Merci CHARLIE


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

Voila a quoi je pourais resembler en suivant ta description 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Non mais ca va pas la tete


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

c'était juste pour voir si tu avais mis tes lunettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On taquine et y'a plus personne !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * TIens, ça me fait penser que dans le dernier palmarès des hôpitaux de france, la grotte de lourdes arrive bonne denière !   * 

[/QUOTE]

pas etonnant, ils boivent que de l'eau


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

On taquine et y'a plus personne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Voila a quoi je pourais resembler en suivant ta description 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

"j'ai commis toutes les erreurs, sauf celle d'être père"

Cioran


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Voila a quoi je pourais resembler en suivant ta description 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non mais ca va pas la tete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






j'avais mes loutches sur la tete


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

"j'ai commis toutes les erreurs, sauf celle d'être père"

Cioran  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'était ma minute intelligente !


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 






j'avais mes loutches sur la tete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais de la soudure à tes heures perdues


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Enfin, ce n'est pas moi qui vais me moquer. J'ai également quelques problêmes de vue ....


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Tu fais de la soudure à tes heures perdues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais c'est dangereux, j'me suis un peu blessé avec un crusifix tout rouillé


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Vert special pour Black Beru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est trop d'honneurs


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Enfin, ce n'est pas moi qui vais me moquer. J'ai également quelques problêmes de vue ....





* 

[/QUOTE]


J'ai du mal a voir ce que tu dis


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Merci CHARLIE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens vous aussi?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Tiens vous aussi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je m'appel pas Charlie


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Tiens vous aussi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, moi c'est rare... Juste une fois par semaine


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

je m'appel pas Charlie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est toi Karl ?


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Inconditionnel de LUZ ....


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est toi Karl ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

(histoire de flooder) Bah oui


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est toi Karl ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Besoin de quelque chose ?


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est toi Karl ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je te sens en panique


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

je commence a plus capter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais rejoindre mon lit


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Dès que l'on parle culture, plus personne ...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Dès que l'on parle culture, plus personne ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est plus une heure pour parler de ca


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * je commence a plus capter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais rejoindre mon lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Demain fais un tour chez ton libraire


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

(histoire de flooder) Bah oui 




* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, si tu veux pas rester major t'as interet a t'affoler


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

oui, si tu veux pas rester major t'as interet a t'affoler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas trop eu le temps ....


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Demain fais un tour chez ton libraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pour chercher quoi ?


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

... mais je vais m'appliquer à flooder cette semaine !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Pas trop eu le temps ....  * 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai confience en toi et sent que tu vas te sortir de ce mauvais pas


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

pour chercher quoi ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

CHARLIE


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 
j'ai confience en toi et sent que tu vas te sortir de ce mauvais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout que j'ai bien compris


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

CHARLIE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Lui?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

CHARLIE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Lui?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

encore une petit pour le plaisir des yeux


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Surtout que j'ai bien compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Une phrase = un post


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Lui?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu en connais un autre ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

LUI ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Tu en connais un autre ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ca m'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  merci


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Parce que celui-ci il compte pas !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Une phrase = un post   * 

[/QUOTE]

le principe meme du thread


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Parce que celui-ci il compte pas !








* 

[/QUOTE]






pas de politique


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

ca m'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On ne peut pas parler politique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors quelques indices :

- Le "charlie" se trouve en librairie
- le "charlie" contient des dessins
- c'est meux le mercredi !
- et une bonne nuit et ça ira mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * je commence a plus capter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais rejoindre mon lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens j'avais pas dis ca moi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

bonne continuation


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tiens j'avais pas dis ca moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et je m'étais dit "je devrais faire de même"!


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * bonne continuation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Demain peut-être ....


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Ou peut-être pas !


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Mais surement demain tout compte fait


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

pas de politique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je fermerai pudiquement les yeux pour cette fois, c'est pour la bonne cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_partial, le modérateur? naaan_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juin 2003)

P.S. pour Karl : Maurice et Patapon powah


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2003)

Beru ! Social-Traitre !


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2003)

désolé, j'ai floodé ailleurs !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * désolé, j'ai floodé ailleurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

l'essentiel n'est-il pas de flooder


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

l'essentiel n'est-il pas de flooder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

flooder ou ne pas floder, telle est la question !


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Bonflood ... euh bonjour !


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * P.S. pour Karl : Maurice et Patapon powah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

PS pour Black Beru : trop bon !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Bonflood ... euh bonjour !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonflood a toi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Bonflood a toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et bon'ap


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

et bon'ap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'etait bon


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

Bon, pas trop d'UltraFlood cet aprem... trop de boulo.

Alors surement a ce soir


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Pu$£¤ de téléphone


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Kent a écrit des chansons du dernier Cd d'Enrico MACIAS


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

Comme quoi le Punk mène à tout


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

MACIAS ve devenir "tendance" ?


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2003)

on en reparlera ce soir !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Kent a écrit des chansons du dernier Cd d'Enrico MACIAS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 comme tu dis


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 






 comme tu dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en reviens toujours pas non plus


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Une petite dose de flood


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhh
Ca va mieux .......


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

je retourne au bagne !


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * je retourne au bagne !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Au bureau je voulais dire


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Une petite dose de flood   * 

[/QUOTE]

tiens moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





on s'est louppé de peu


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Ahhhhhhhhh
Ca va mieux .......  * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi ca serait plus ffFFffffFFfFfFfFuuuuUUUUuUUuUUUUuuUuccCcccccccccccCcCCCcCcckkKKKkKkkkkKkkkkkKkk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










fait chier aujourd'hui, trop de taf


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * je retourne au bagne !  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui on est payé pour


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

YEN A MARRE


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

Arrrrgneugneugneuhh


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

ca va un peu mieux en le disant


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

une bonne biere ce soir et ca ira mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * une bonne biere ce soir et ca ira mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ahhhhhhhhh!!!!! ca fait du biiiiieeeeeeennnnnn


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

je sent que je vais pas flooder lgtps ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

mais ca veux pas dire que je ne peux pas flooder bcp


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

juste de quoi etre en forme


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

mais je vais essayer de me concentrer un peu sur le bar


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

en attendant la revelation "musicale" de Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

tiens je passerais bien les 6000 ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

et apres je vais aller feter ca


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

euhhh ??? wouais... mais avec qui ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

Avec un soda en ecoutant le "nouveau" Kent


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

ou une bonne pint de biere et des potes


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * ou une bonne pint de biere et des potes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ou des bonnes pints avec un pote


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

et si j'allais plutot me coucher pas trop tard


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

je sais plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




avec toute cette chaleur, j'ai mes 2 neuronnes qui ont du mal a se toucher


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

et de 6000


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et de 6000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]






click clac


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

Tiens, je le note ici pour y penser, il faudra que je prenne aussi une photo au 6666


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

Tiens, tiens, nous avons un serieux  concurent à l'UltraFlood


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juin 2003)

et allez, encore de la lecture !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 170 non lus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : bravo pour tes 6000 posts !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * et allez, encore de la lecture !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 170 non lus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : bravo pour tes 6000 posts !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et t'inquietes pas, 170 posts c'est pas si long que ca, surtout ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juin 2003)

Embrasse moi, met ton doigt dans mon ....


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Embrasse moi, met ton doigt dans mon ....



* 

[/QUOTE]

MdR


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

MdR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]


c'est rigolo avec des : D qui trainent


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

Le flood c'est la santé


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

Boivez-en


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Global (tu permets que je t'appelle comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), un grand bravo pour tes 6000 non-posts !!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Par contre j'ose même pas faire de recherche pour vérifier si Kent a bien écrit une chanson pour Enrico ....


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Global (tu permets que je t'appelle comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), un grand bravo pour tes 6000 non-posts !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

M'ouais, va pour Global, je t'appel bien Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci mais j'ai aussi des posts qui ne sont pas du flood


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Par contre j'ai encore paumé à Google image


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

M'ouais, va pour Global, je t'appel bien Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci mais j'ai aussi des posts qui ne sont pas du flood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, j'ai vu comment tu as plombé la question de Bonpat 





 Excellent


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Par contre j'ai encore paumé à Google image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens toi aussi


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Par contre j'ai encore paumé à Google image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourtant le canon à eau est d'actualité


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Par contre j'ai encore paumé à Google image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On va essayer de mieux faire la prochaine fois


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et de 6000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Faudrait que j'embauche quelqu'un pour y arriver !


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

On va essayer de mieux faire la prochaine fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais bon, pas trop "rock'n'roll" les sujets en ce moment


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, j'ai vu comment tu as plombé la question de Bonpat 





 Excellent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

entre bonpat et moi c'est une grande histoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est lui qu'a commencé dans son dernier thread


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Mais bon, pas trop "rock'n'roll" les sujets en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL

je connais pas Baax, mais quand tu vois la photo qu'a gagné, j'espere que ca va pas rester dans le meme style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est jolie soit, mais pas "rock'n'roll"


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

entre bonpat et moi c'est une grande histoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est lui qu'a commencé dans son dernier thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais fait une treve, et ne lui parlait meme plus... et la en pleine paix un bourre pif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais il connait pas GlobalCut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au 4 coins du forum qu'on va le retrouvé, dispersé facon puzzle


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

allez bonne nuit


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Cela devient dangereux ici.

Mais bon, des fois, quand on lit certains trucs, on arrive plus à controler le Raoul qui est en nous


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * allez bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vais pas tarder aussi ....


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Mais bon, l'ambiance est sympa encore au bar


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

D'ailleurs mon entourage veut m'envoyer aux flooders anonymes  pour que je décroche !


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Mais bon, l'ambiance est sympa encore au bar   * 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout à cette heure, où il n'y a personne


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Un petit Lexomil et au lit


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Juin 2003)

Tout le monde est bien bordé? ok, j'éteins la lumière


----------



## Blob (13 Juin 2003)

Debout bande de moules, on se lève pour le  jogging de 50km et plus vite que ça ou je lache médor!


----------



## maousse (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Debout bande de moules, * 

[/QUOTE] où qu'elles sont tes frites ?


----------



## Blob (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Debout bande de moules, on se lève pour le  jogging de 50km et plus vite que ça ou je lache médor!   * 

[/QUOTE]


ouééééééééééé 1421 messages!!!!!!!!! wouhouhh!! 
Je tiens à rermercier mon producteur, mes fans et mon mac sans qui tout cela n'aurait pas été possible. Excusez-moi mais je suis trop ému pour dire autre chose... bon je touche du fric pour ces conneries ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Debout bande de moules, on se lève pour le  jogging de 50km et plus vite que ça ou je lache médor!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais ce qu'elle te dis la moule


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

Karl, va vite jouer a "et avec Google"


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Je peux pas là, je bosse !!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Flooder, ça rapporte pas !!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Karl, va vite jouer a "et avec Google"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

YYYYEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS !

Je m'en occupe ce midi


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

Rien,  je fais juste une p'tite pause


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

J'y retourne ! 

C'est démoniaque comment je dois bosser !


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

J'ai failli mettre cette photo à "google image" pour démon. Mais bon..... 
Je me rattrappe ici !


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * J'ai failli mettre cette photo à "google image" pour démon. Mais bon..... 
Je me rattrappe ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut quand même pas oublier que l'on est là pour rigoler aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * J'y retourne ! 

C'est démoniaque comment je dois bosser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

une petite pause toute les heures ca fait du bien


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * J'ai failli mettre cette photo à "google image" pour démon. Mais bon..... 
Je me rattrappe ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est un google special que tu as ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Faut quand même pas oublier que l'on est là pour rigoler aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout et avant tout c'est le thread de la deconne bordel


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

Bon je vais voir ce que tu as mis pour de vrai


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est un google special que tu as ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, j'utilise bien "el google"


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

tiens c'est cool ca, on a 1/2h de decallage


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

ca fait un peu de lecture comme ca


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

Bonjour. je suis bien chez Ultraflood ?


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

ben... Ça augmente que de 1 à chaque message ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je suis déçu...


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

C'est donc ici que vous avez eu vos galons bande de flooders


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

Et manifestement, la plupart du temps vous dialoguez tous seuls... J'ai raison ou j'ai pas tort ?


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

-- T'as raison.


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

-- et t'as pas tort non-plus d'ailleurs...


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

J'me disais bien aussi.


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

-- et comment ça se fait que tu ne connaissais pas l'Ultraflood avant ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Bonjour. je suis bien chez Ultraflood ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui c'est bien ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bienvenue


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * ben... Ça augmente que de 1 à chaque message ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je suis déçu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et oui, c'est pour tout le monde pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




perciste


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

Primo : je te signale que toi non plus tu ne connaissais pas

Secundo : je ne mets jamais les clics dans la GameZone


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * C'est donc ici que vous avez eu vos galons bande de flooders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il faut pas abuser non plus


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Primo : je te signale que toi non plus tu ne connaissais pas

Secundo : je ne mets jamais les clics dans la GameZone  * 

[/QUOTE]

Fais gaffe à ce que tu dis : on n'est plus seuls.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Et manifestement, la plupart du temps vous dialoguez tous seuls... J'ai raison ou j'ai pas tort ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

flooder seul n'est pas chose facile, crois moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais on est une petite bande et on s'entraide bien


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

flooder seul n'est pas chose facile, crois moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais on est une petite bande et on s'entraide bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça monte à combien par jour ce modèle d'Ultraflood, pour un pilote moyen.. ? Ça a l'air d'en avoir sous le capot...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * -- et comment ça se fait que tu ne connaissais pas l'Ultraflood avant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je me demande bien encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu lis pas les signatures


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Ça monte à combien par jour ce modèle d'Ultraflood, pour un pilote moyen.. ? Ça a l'air d'en avoir sous le capot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

au fait t'as tout lu ce thread avant de venir flooder ?


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

Si mais je ne clique pas dessus aussi facilement, moi... Les Clic-clic-clic c'est pas toujours très propre dans le bar...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

Bon j'ai fini ma pause flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a dans une heure


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

au fait t'as tout lu ce thread avant de venir flooder ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien sur


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Bon j'ai fini ma pause flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a dans une heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si je suis encore là, je serais peut-être Vétéran


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

Voilà voilà...






...


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Voilà voilà...






...











* 

[/QUOTE]



-- Eh oui... Encore seul !


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

On se croirait dans le MiniChat !


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

-- Ton nouvel avatar est ridicule !


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

Le tiens n'est pas mal non-plus : on dirait une grosse dinde !


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Le tiens n'est pas mal non-plus : on dirait une grosse dinde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas une dinde, c'est un dodo de l'Ile Maurice. Une espèce disparue à cause de l'homme.


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas une dinde, c'est un dodo de l'Ile Maurice. Une espèce disparue à cause de l'homme.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Écolo !


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Écolo !  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'assume.


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Écolo !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon be, moi aussi c'est la fin de ma pause flood...


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 
Bon be, moi aussi c'est la fin de ma pause flood...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors t'y vas ?


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Alors t'y vas ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ben ouais...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

Combien de temps vas-tu tenir a parler tout seul ?


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

Alors tchao !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Alors t'y vas ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oh!!! deja


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Combien de temps vas-tu tenir a parler tout seul ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ch'ais pas on devient barjo à combien d'habitude ?


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

oh!!! deja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh oui ! J'ai du boulot aussi (même si j'ai l'impression d'avoir la tête dans un four micro-ondes...).


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Ch'ais pas on devient barjo à combien d'habitude ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Trop tard !!
Une fois que l'on met les pied ici, on est condamné


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Ch'ais pas on devient barjo à combien d'habitude ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'inquietes ca vient vite


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Trop tard !!
Une fois que l'on met les pied ici, on est condamné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens vouzici


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

allez j'y retourne avant d'aller me prendre une bonne moussette


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

merde j'ai plus envie de bosser


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

mais il faut encore un peu...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

juste un peu alors


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Trop tard !!
Une fois que l'on met les pied ici, on est condamné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * allez j'y retourne avant d'aller me prendre une bonne moussette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arrête ! j'en bave partout !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

Comme il est loin le temps 
ou on floodait 10 fois par an, 
balancé par l'ennui
..... des souvenirs !


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

Attention please... Ultraflood training experience on the run. keep quiet : won't be long :


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

reflood
re


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

reflood
rereflood
re


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

reflood
rereflood
rerereflood
re


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Attention please... Ultraflood training experience on the run. keep quiet : won't be long :  * 

[/QUOTE]

ca commence comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * reflood
rereflood
rerereflood
re  * 

[/QUOTE]

et ca continue comme ca


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

reflood
rereflood
rerereflood
rererereflood
re


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * won't be long :  * 

[/QUOTE]

en effet ca a ete court


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

reflood
rereflood
rerereflood
rererereflood
rerererereflood
re 

(ça continue mais y'a des grummeaux dans mon ADSL)


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

reflood
rereflood
rerereflood
rererereflood
rerererereflood
rererererereflood
re


----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

reflood
rereflood
rerereflood
rererereflood
rerererereflood
rererererereflood
rerererererereflood
re


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## Niconemo (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme tu dis


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

t'inquietes Finn, il faut lui laisser le temps de la découverte


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

j'en connait d'autres


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

pff on peu meme pas flooder tranquille, avec tout ces coups de fil


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juin 2003)

C'est pas tout ça, mais tchao boulot !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juin 2003)

Dans les news, a priori Micro$oft va arrêter explorer pour Mac. C'est bien ça. Prochaine étape : arrêter Windows ...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Dans les news, a priori Micro$oft va arrêter explorer pour Mac. C'est bien ça. Prochaine étape : arrêter Windows ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ca pour une nouvelle, c'est une nouvelle


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

remarque IE c'est pas mal mais un peu lent


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

Bon c'est pas tout de boire apero sur apero


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

Faut p'tetre manger un peu avant de revenir flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

Faut p'tetre manger un peu avant de revenir flooderet comme dirait Kent:

"c'est le week-end, fini la s'maine
Allons a la campagneuhh..."


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

et ben non ce w-e je reste ici


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

na


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

c'est comme ca..


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

alors un peu de flood ne fera pas de mal


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

youpi


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

A table


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

C'etait bien bon


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

la question maintenant est:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

je reste ici (pour flooder un peu entre autre)


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

ou je sort au pub (depenser l'argent que j'ai pas)


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

je me tate


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

qui d'autre veux tater


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> *Secundo : je ne mets jamais les clics dans la GameZone  * 

[/QUOTE]

.. Non mais c'est bon, on accepte les repentirs (sincères) à toute heure


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

tiens ca flood pas mal au Bar ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

On peux pas dire que ce soit de l'UltraFlood mais c'est de bon niveau


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

.. Non mais c'est bon, on accepte les repentirs (sincères) à toute heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je me repenti alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * ou je sort au pub (depenser l'argent que j'ai pas)  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est marrant ce leitmotiv (ç'est un mot que j'aime bien utilisé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) du pub ou du flood ...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est marrant ce leitmotiv (ç'est un mot que j'aime bien utilisé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 ) du pub ou du flood ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est un bon slogan en effet


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est marrant ce leitmotiv (ç'est un mot que j'aime bien utilisé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) du pub ou du flood ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

pub = depenses = petites vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors que le flood c'est compris dans le forfait


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

Finalement je suis toujours là


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

et puis il fait trop chaud pour sortir


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

Hell-o les flooders et bon week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

Ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MacG est de retour


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

J'ai eu un peu peur hier quand c'etait fermé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai eu un peu peur hier quand c'etait fermé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rassuré ? T'as vu maintenant y a du pastis partout sur les sujets !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y en a qui ont vomi cette nuit ou quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

Il faut pas vomir sur le clavier, apres c'est pas facile a nettoyer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Il faut pas vomir sur le clavier, apres c'est pas facile a nettoyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui il parait


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Il faut pas vomir sur le clavier, apres c'est pas facile a nettoyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ames senssibles s'abstenir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ : "Rendez nous le minichat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

_&lt;Benjamin&gt;_ : "non l'ultraflood d'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : "bas les pattes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas touche à mon ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

_&lt;(MGZ)Black Beru&gt;_ : Allez benjamin file leur leur minichat et ils te fileront du champomy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à vous de continuer la suite !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ : "Rendez nous le minichat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

_&lt;Benjamin&gt;_ : "non l'ultraflood d'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : "bas les pattes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas touche à mon ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

_&lt;(MGZ)Black Beru&gt;_ : Allez benjamin file leur leur minichat et ils te fileront du champomy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : bonpat contre le MiniChat


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ : "Rendez nous le minichat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

_&lt;Benjamin&gt;_ : "non l'ultraflood d'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : "bas les pattes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas touche à mon ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

_&lt;(MGZ)Black Beru&gt;_ : Allez benjamin file leur leur minichat et ils te fileront du champomy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : bonpat contre le MiniChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Nemo44&gt;_ : c'est ici qu'on peut flooder sans risque ? Moi je dis çà mais je suis nouveau


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ : "Rendez nous le minichat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

_&lt;Benjamin&gt;_ : "non l'ultraflood d'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : "bas les pattes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas touche à mon ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

_&lt;(MGZ)Black Beru&gt;_ : Allez benjamin file leur leur minichat et ils te fileront du champomy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : bonpat contre le MiniChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Nemo44&gt;_ : c'est ici qu'on peut flooder sans risque ? Moi je dis çà mais je suis nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ Bon il fait chaud (38°C) je vais aller prendre une douche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A peluche les minichatflooders


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ : "Rendez nous le minichat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

_&lt;Benjamin&gt;_ : "non l'ultraflood d'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : "bas les pattes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas touche à mon ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

_&lt;(MGZ)Black Beru&gt;_ : Allez benjamin file leur leur minichat et ils te fileront du champomy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : bonpat contre le MiniChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Nemo44&gt;_ : c'est ici qu'on peut flooder sans risque ? Moi je dis çà mais je suis nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ Bon il fait chaud (38°C) je vais aller prendre une douche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A peluche les minichatflooders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : Les orages arrivent, attends un peu tu vas economiser de l'eau


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ : "Rendez nous le minichat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

_&lt;Benjamin&gt;_ : "non l'ultraflood d'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : "bas les pattes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas touche à mon ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

_&lt;(MGZ)Black Beru&gt;_ : Allez benjamin file leur leur minichat et ils te fileront du champomy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : bonpat contre le MiniChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Nemo44&gt;_ : c'est ici qu'on peut flooder sans risque ? Moi je dis çà mais je suis nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ Bon il fait chaud (38°C) je vais aller prendre une douche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A peluche les minichatflooders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : Les orages arrivent, attends un peu tu vas economiser de l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : en fait c'est chiant d'ecrire comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ : "Rendez nous le minichat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

_&lt;Benjamin&gt;_ : "non l'ultraflood d'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : "bas les pattes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas touche à mon ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

_&lt;(MGZ)Black Beru&gt;_ : Allez benjamin file leur leur minichat et ils te fileront du champomy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : bonpat contre le MiniChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Nemo44&gt;_ : c'est ici qu'on peut flooder sans risque ? Moi je dis çà mais je suis nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ Bon il fait chaud (38°C) je vais aller prendre une douche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A peluche les minichatflooders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : Les orages arrivent, attends un peu tu vas economiser de l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : en fait c'est chiant d'ecrire comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : on va finir avec des pages de 15 km


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ : "Rendez nous le minichat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

_&lt;Benjamin&gt;_ : "non l'ultraflood d'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : "bas les pattes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas touche à mon ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

_&lt;(MGZ)Black Beru&gt;_ : Allez benjamin file leur leur minichat et ils te fileront du champomy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : bonpat contre le MiniChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Nemo44&gt;_ : c'est ici qu'on peut flooder sans risque ? Moi je dis çà mais je suis nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ Bon il fait chaud (38°C) je vais aller prendre une douche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A peluche les minichatflooders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : Les orages arrivent, attends un peu tu vas economiser de l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : en fait c'est chiant d'ecrire comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : on va finir avec des pages de 15 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : tout ca pour lire la derniere phrase


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ : "Rendez nous le minichat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

_&lt;Benjamin&gt;_ : "non l'ultraflood d'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : "bas les pattes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas touche à mon ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

_&lt;(MGZ)Black Beru&gt;_ : Allez benjamin file leur leur minichat et ils te fileront du champomy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : bonpat contre le MiniChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Nemo44&gt;_ : c'est ici qu'on peut flooder sans risque ? Moi je dis çà mais je suis nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ Bon il fait chaud (38°C) je vais aller prendre une douche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A peluche les minichatflooders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : Les orages arrivent, attends un peu tu vas economiser de l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : en fait c'est chiant d'ecrire comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : on va finir avec des pages de 15 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : tout ca pour lire la derniere phrase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : t'es sur de ton idée Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ : "Rendez nous le minichat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

_&lt;Benjamin&gt;_ : "non l'ultraflood d'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : "bas les pattes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas touche à mon ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

_&lt;(MGZ)Black Beru&gt;_ : Allez benjamin file leur leur minichat et ils te fileront du champomy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : bonpat contre le MiniChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Nemo44&gt;_ : c'est ici qu'on peut flooder sans risque ? Moi je dis çà mais je suis nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ Bon il fait chaud (38°C) je vais aller prendre une douche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A peluche les minichatflooders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : Les orages arrivent, attends un peu tu vas economiser de l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : en fait c'est chiant d'ecrire comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : on va finir avec des pages de 15 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : tout ca pour lire la derniere phrase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : t'es sur de ton idée Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : Le flood c'est au post, pas au nombre de carracteres dans un post


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ : "Rendez nous le minichat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

_&lt;Benjamin&gt;_ : "non l'ultraflood d'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : "bas les pattes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas touche à mon ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

_&lt;(MGZ)Black Beru&gt;_ : Allez benjamin file leur leur minichat et ils te fileront du champomy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : bonpat contre le MiniChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Nemo44&gt;_ : c'est ici qu'on peut flooder sans risque ? Moi je dis çà mais je suis nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Finn_Atlas&gt;_ Bon il fait chaud (38°C) je vais aller prendre une douche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A peluche les minichatflooders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : Les orages arrivent, attends un peu tu vas economiser de l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : en fait c'est chiant d'ecrire comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : on va finir avec des pages de 15 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : tout ca pour lire la derniere phrase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : t'es sur de ton idée Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : Le flood c'est au post, pas au nombre de carracteres dans un post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_&lt;Globalcut&gt;_ : et je vois deja les reactions de Blob et BlackBeru


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Juste en passant


----------



## Blob (15 Juin 2003)

Tu veux voir ma réaction: "POUAH"


----------



## Blob (15 Juin 2003)

Et encore, je me suis auto-modéré


----------



## Maître Kanter (15 Juin 2003)

avec tout ces posts vous n'avez pas soif ?


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ames senssibles s'abstenir *



c'est une souris mac en plus ! qui a bien pu ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (pas moi en tout cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Maître Kanter a dit:
			
		

> * avec tout ces posts vous n'avez pas soif ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si Si

dis moi ou tu es et je viendrais


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est une souris mac en plus ! qui a bien pu ?
> 
> ...



Y'en a qui on peur de rien


----------



## Blob (15 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est une souris mac en plus ! qui a bien pu ?
> 
> ...



Tu as juste oublié c'est tout


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * &lt;Globalcut&gt; : et je vois deja les reactions de Blob et BlackBeru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mienne : désespérée ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'avais bon?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> La mienne : désespérée ...
> 
> ...



revenons a des posts plus "normaux"


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut
J'attends l'accouplement
LT_No Global Cut
J'attends l'accouplement
Fuck me high: Fuck me tender:
LT_No Global Cut
J'attends l'accouplement
LT_No Global Cut
Fuck me tender: oh ! Fuck me high !
Maintenant, SWITCHON


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

j'aime pas le samedi soir


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

je sent que je vais me coucher tot ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

ca me changera


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

remarque je suis pas obligé de dormir tout de suite


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Au fait merci Finn pour ton bon plan de train qui veut tattraper le train


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Ils veulent pas de floodeur là bas


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

et bien pour la peine je vais reste ici, NA


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Avec Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

et les autres


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Ultrafloodez


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

beaucoup


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Allez zou, bonne nuit


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ils veulent pas de floodeur là bas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut avoir l'histoire... 

Avant il y avait un train dans le bar qui allait à peu près à l'allure de la queue-leu-leu actuelle... Le thread le plus long était à ce moment un vieux thread des forums jeux consacré au choix d'un nom pour le clan, mais qui était devenu indisponible à cause des mises à jour d'UBB.
Voyant le statut menacé, les gamers ont pris la mouche et lancé "concurrencer le train"... il y a eu des jours avec plusieurs centaines de posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon, dès le train dépassé, les deux sujets ont été fermés (l'un à 100 pages, l'autre à 101 - pour garder la supériorité des forums jeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Il y a quelques temps, concurrencer le train a été réouvert, mais pas son éternel ennemi.. Alors forcément sans raison d'être... Sans compter que les principaux flooders de Concurrencer le train se sont éparpillés


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Merci de ces details historiques qui permettent de mieux comprendre la situation.

Pour ma part j'ai trainé un peu sur le forum avant de m'inscrire, c'est plus tard que je me suis aventuré au Bar et me voici ici... la descente a été rapide quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> Avant il y avait un train dans le bar qui allait à peu près à l'allure de la queue-leu-leu actuelle...
> *



Va falloir penser a faire quelquechose Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Allez zou, bonne nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est dingue ca, j'arrive pas a decrocher


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Hello !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Voilà, je passe dans le coin !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Et je me disais pourquoi ne pas faire un petit coucou aux ultraflooders !!!


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Donc, j'en profite pour faire un petit coucou !!!!


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Je suis désolée mais je crois que ce soir, l'alcool n'est pas sans effet !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Donc, je souhaite une bonne nuit à toutes les personnes qui parcoureront ce thread !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Et plus particulièrement, je souhaite une bonne nuit à Globalcut !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Et je souhaite un bon week-end aussi aux ultraflooders !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Toujours pas de réponses, j'en conclu que ce thread n'est pas trop fréquenté !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Remarque, si le thread n'est pas trop fréquenté, je peux flooder en toute tranquilité !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Oui, mais le problème est que si je floode toute seule je vais finir par m'ennuyer !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Non, finalement, flooder seule n'est pas ennuyeux !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Quoique s'il y avait Globalcut, ce serait plus marrant !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

On me dit dans mon oreillette, que je me répète : c'est pas grave !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

J'espère que je ne vais pas offenser Black Beru avec mes posts à répétition !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Vous êtes surs, personne ne veut se joindre à moi ?


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

C'est pas grave, je continue seule !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Sérieusement, ouh ouh y'a quelqu'un ?


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

S'il n'y a personne, je vais être obligée de vous quitter !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Bon, cette fois-ci, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit et un bon dimanche !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

J'ai quand même du mal à quitter ce merveilleux thread !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

C'est tellement convivial et patoche !


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Bon, aller cette fois-ci, je pars !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













@+


----------



## prerima (15 Juin 2003)

Je reviendrais lorsqu'il y aura plus de monde !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Voilà, je passe dans le coin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell-o

Zut je t'ai louppé, tu m'aurais prevenu je t'aurais attendu


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Donc, j'en profite pour faire un petit coucou !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coucou


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis désolée mais je crois que ce soir, l'alcool n'est pas sans effet !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




t'as pris "un" pastis fait par Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Et plus particulièrement, je souhaite une bonne nuit à Globalcut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Et je souhaite un bon week-end aussi aux ultraflooders !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon week-end a vous aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




remarque vous etes compris dans les UltraFlooders


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Remarque, si le thread n'est pas trop fréquenté, je peux flooder en toute tranquilité !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu commence a y prendre gout


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Toujours pas de réponses, j'en conclu que ce thread n'est pas trop fréquenté !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a des periodes un peu plus calmes que les autres qui permettent de se reposer un peu et de faire autre chose que de l'UltraFlood intensif


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Oui, mais le problème est que si je floode toute seule je vais finir par m'ennuyer !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est le risque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ca permet pas trop la relance non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




remarque, si tu as bu ca devrait aller


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Quoique s'il y avait Globalcut, ce serait plus marrant !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Revienns, reviens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je pense que je serais a nouveau là ce soir et la semaine prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * On me dit dans mon oreillette, que je me répète : c'est pas grave !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben t'es pas couché Finn ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * J'espère que je ne vais pas offenser Black Beru avec mes posts à répétition !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca depend, tu lui a envoyé le cheque pour ce mois ci


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Vous êtes surs, personne ne veut se joindre à moi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben c'est ce que je t'ai dis, previens la prochaine fois que tu viens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je sent que tu commences a en avoir marre de flooder toute seule


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Sérieusement, ouh ouh y'a quelqu'un ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, cette fois-ci, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit et un bon dimanche !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'espere que tu te seras bien reposé


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai quand même du mal à quitter ce merveilleux thread !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca me fait souvent ça aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est normal je crois


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * C'est tellement convivial et patoche !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 comme tu dis


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Je reviendrais lorsqu'il y aura plus de monde !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben je suis là et t'attend


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

bon, je crois que tu dors encore


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

je vais aler prendre mon p'tit dej et repasserais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




peut-etre que


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Bon... je vais aller prendre ma douche maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

c'est calme le dimanche matin


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

de la bonne musique a ecouter au soleil


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

manque plus que le jardin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens je vais aller faire les petites annonces


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Bon, va falloir attendre une bonne augmentation de salaire ou une bonne occase de location


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)

*BONJOUR, JE VOUDRAIS UN MACMORNING, UNE PETITE FRITE ET UN COCA S'IL VOUS PLAIT !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)

_&lt;Mais voyons mademoiselle, c'est une bibliothèque ici !_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)

Oh, pardon excusez moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Alors je voudrais un macmorning, une frite et un coca s'il vous plait.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Dis moi t'es en pleine forme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Dis moi t'es en pleine forme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui oui. J'ai pas trop bu hier soir


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui oui. J'ai pas trop bu hier soir
> 
> ...



LOL et Prerima ca va ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

allez une petite chanson


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

C'est la grosse  _bip_ a Dudule


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

J'la prend, jla  *bip* , elle m'en _bip_


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Ah que c'est bon, Ah que c'est bon


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Quand il me la gare dans le  _bip_


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

C'est pas une  _bip_ ordinaire


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Quand il me la fout dans l'dér _bip_


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Allez, je vais continuer la journée


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

et viendez chanter au soleil sous la canicule


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * J'espère que je ne vais pas offenser Black Beru avec mes posts à répétition !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mort de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je sais que je me suis pas rasé, mais je fais si peur que ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tous avec moi :
_*Prerima, une page! Prerima, une page !!!*_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca depend, tu lui a envoyé le cheque pour ce mois ci
> 
> ...



à propos...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui oui. J'ai pas trop bu hier soir
> 
> ...



Ca se voit pas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * C'est la grosse  bip a Dudule  *



COOOL ils s'autocensurent maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vais pouvoir prendre des vacances tranquille


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

_*Prerima, une page! Prerima, une page !!!*_


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

_*Prerima, deux pages! Prerima, deux pages !!!*_


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

_*Prerima, trois pages! Prerima, trois pages !!!*_


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

_*Prerima, 4 pages! Prerima, 4 pages !!!*_ 

etc, etc...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> à propos...
> 
> ...



comment ca, tu l'as pas recu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> COOOL ils s'autocensurent maintenant
> 
> ...



Je m'exerce pour etre moderateur


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

En tout cas je crois que wanadoo fait encore des siennes avec Free


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

dommage j'avais quelques photos a vous montrer


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Allez je les ai mises ailleur


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Allez je les ai mises ailleur


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Allez je les ai mises ailleur


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Allez je les ai mises ailleur


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> comment ca, tu l'as pas recu ?
> 
> ...



Sisisi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais il manquait un zéro


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je m'exerce pour etre moderateur
> 
> ...



Pas besoin de ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Engage-toi dans la MacGameZone, tu reçois le poste de modéro dans le paquet bonus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Là, slug va m'en vouloir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Allez je les ai mises ailleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh... le quadruple post avec le même contenu c'est voulu?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Euh... le quadruple post avec le même contenu c'est voulu?
> 
> ...



Il y avait 3 images différentes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dont une est visible ici maintenant ici


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Sisisi
> 
> ...



Bon, je rectifirais ça le mois prochain


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * En tout cas je crois que wanadoo fait encore des siennes avec Free
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est lamentable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wanadoo = 

ils feraient mieux de se mettre en greve et de donner un mois gratuit aux utilisateurs


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

ca m'ennerve ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




impossible de joindre wanadoo


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il y avait 3 images différentes
> 
> ...



Ok... je me disais que ça te ressemblait pas de poster 4x la même chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au moins tu changes en tous cas une lettre en règle générale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









> *dont une est visible ici maintenant ici *



Et une erreur qui marche... bah, c'est wanadoo...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Et une erreur qui marche... bah, c'est wanadoo...
> 
> ...



ca y est j'ai a nouveau acces a Free


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Bon les voici donc et sans flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Image 1 

Image 2 

Image 3


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Bon apero


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

et bon appetit


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Les z'amis


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Il se passe des choses parfois au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

du n'importe quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Tiens le thread a passé ses 6000 posts sans meme u'on s'en rende compte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre il est toujours moins lu


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juin 2003)

Ouais je me demande où ils sont tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas déjà en vacances quand même !?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Karl est passé en coup de vent mais n'a pas laissé de nouvelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn depuis qu'il est modérateur se tient a carreau

Prerima ne passe que trop peu

Blob pareil


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juin 2003)

Mouais... on n'en fera jamais des bons flooders de ces gens-là...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

les recrues sont difficiles a trouver de nos jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vois pas pourquoi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

je vais lancer une invite


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

venez, venez Mesdames et Messieurs

Bienvenue a l'UltraFlood


----------



## frj (16 Juin 2003)

moi on me dit de flooder alors je floode

au fait c koi le t'aime ? (rire gras)
non paske avec mon numéris là, pensez surtout pas que j'aille lire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'où le nombre moins important de lecteurs !!!


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2003)

voilà je viens vous voir, je suis pas forte à vos jeux, je ne sais quoi dire
rien
tout
la vie
le soleil
l'amitié et tout le toutim

big kkiiiiisssssss


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Ici c'est un espace "libre" ou les themes vont et viennent et quand il y en a pas et bien on s'amuse


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Alors je vous presente BlackBeru , le moderateur de ce joyeux bordel


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

et membre actif de l'UltraFloodage


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit et bonne nouvelle semaine


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Merde y'a plus de jour ferier cette semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dommage on s'y habitue


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juin 2003)

frj a dit:
			
		

> * [...]
> non paske avec mon numéris là, pensez surtout pas que j'aille lire
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais pas ce que tu perds


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * voilà je viens vous voir, je suis pas forte à vos jeux, je ne sais quoi dire
> rien
> tout
> la vie
> ...



Avec globalcut, ça ferait déjà 4 pages tout ça


----------



## prerima (16 Juin 2003)

Bonjour et bonne semaine (d'ultraflood) !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu es bien matinale


----------



## prerima (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu es bien matinale
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est vrai !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'habitude c'est plutôt midi mais  ce matin je me suis levée en même temps que F*** !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

c'est bien, comme ca, ca va te faire une grande journée de flood


----------



## prerima (16 Juin 2003)

Pas de flood aujourd'hui, je pars bientôt ...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Bonne journée à vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et à bientôt


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Hello .......

Have a nice day !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Karl est passé en coup de vent mais n'a pas laissé de nouvelles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je m'éloigne 2 jours et déjà je vous manque ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dire que je ne part même pas en vacances de votre faute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Excuse moi de vivre !!!


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Je suis allé voir 24H Party People (la "bio" de Tony Wilson et de la "Factory").

Intéressant (on y voit une copie assez réelle de JOY DIVISION, NEW ORDER, les HAPPY MONDAYS, la fameuse HACIENDA à "Madchester" ...). Du sommet à la déchéance de la Factory.
Quelques scènes excellentes (la tournée des HAPPY MONDAYS ; Pendant que Ian Curtis fait une crise Peter Hook vient lui piquer une clope ...).
Joli documentaire sur une époque.


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Tiens, je vais aller poster ça dans coup de coeur filmique aussi


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Comment ça du flood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis allé voir 24H Party People (la "bio" de Tony Wilson et de la "Factory").
> 
> Intéressant (on y voit une copie assez réelle de JOY DIVISION, NEW ORDER, les HAPPY MONDAYS, la fameuse HACIENDA à "Madchester" ...). Du sommet à la déchéance de la Factory.
> Quelques scènes excellentes (la tournée des HAPPY MONDAYS ; Pendant que Ian Curtis fait une crise Peter Hook vient lui piquer une clope ...).
> ...



Ca y est, c'est sorti...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va falloir que j'aille le voir aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enfin si ca sort par chez moi


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Cela fait presque 15 jours que c'est sorti...

Ne serait-ce que pour voir Peter Hook frapper 2 skins avec un pied de micro


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Quel déconneur ce Peter quand même !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Il fait vraiment trop beau pour bosser ....


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Je suis aussi vif qu'une grosse limace ce matin ...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Faut vraiment que j'y retourne


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Mais je reviendrais !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Cela fait presque 15 jours que c'est sorti...
> 
> Ne serait-ce que pour voir Peter Hook frapper 2 skins avec un pied de micro
> 
> ...



merde ca passe pas chez moi, je sais meme pas si ca a été a l'affiche


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Il fait vraiment trop beau pour bosser ....  *



je te le fais pas dire, fait chier d'etre enfermé


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Mais je reviendrais !  *



moi aussi


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2003)

z'avez pas vu Mirza ?


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Non, mais j'ai vu de la chaire fraîche !!!

Je vous laisse


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Mirza, Mirza  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non ca me dit rien...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Tu l'as perdu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Tu le cherches partout ?


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tu l'as perdu ?  *



pas que je sache !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Non, mais j'ai vu de la chaire fraîche !!!
> 
> Je vous laisse
> 
> ...



moi aussi je vais aller manger


----------



## Blob (16 Juin 2003)

Ca flood sévère ici dites moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a des mackies a gagner si on arrive a 10 000 posts?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Ca flood sévère ici dites moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est le sujet du thread lui même je te rappel


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il y a des mackies a gagner si on arrive a 10 000 posts?
> 
> 
> ...



non, c'est purement gratuit


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

Bon, il va falloir repenser à y aller


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

A toute à l'heure Karl, pour la pause


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Je viens de finir ma pause de 5 mn....
Trop de boulot pour flooder


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Vivement ce soir ...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Ou peut-être en fin d'après midi pour me défouler


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens de finir ma pause de 5 mn....
> Trop de boulot pour flooder
> 
> 
> ...



A peu pres pareil, tu detourage et des gros fichiers a gerer...

la pause c'est tjrs trop court


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ou peut-être en fin d'après midi pour me défouler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui juste avant de partir ca fait du bien de crier un bon coup


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

petite pause de rien du tout avant la derbière ligne droite


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Tu as passé toute l'après-midi dans le post " A la queue leu leu" et tu veux nous faire que tu as bossé ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Tu as passé toute l'après-midi dans le post " A la queue leu leu" et tu veux nous faire que tu as bossé ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je fais des petits tour pendant que mes GROS fichiers .psd s'enregistrent


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Basta pour aujourd'hui


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je fais des petits tour pendant que mes GROS fichiers .psd s'enregistrent
> 
> ...



Pfffff. Toujours de la faute des autres


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pfffff. Toujours de la faute des autres
> 
> ...



Il me faudrait presque un Mac G12 des fois... 
et pui il y en a qui ont pas idée de faire une image photoshop de 450 mo


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Ca y est la journée est "finie" je me rentre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Pffffff
j'ai encore perdu à et avec google


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Il est truqué ce jeu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de toute facon je ne mettrais pas un avatar de chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis intégre moi


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

en plus je me suis tenu sagement...

j'avais pas de posts avant la fin de jeu ce que j'ai fais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas l'envie qui manquait de repondre a certains posts


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

mais répondre à froid ca le fait moins


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Allez, on se motive pour le prochain sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

ben ca y est, j'ai deja mis mes 2 photos, y'a plus qu'a attendre


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

et peut-etre penser à un futur sujet, on sait jamais


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

C'est comme la vaisselle, c'est chiant a faire


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juin 2003)

Mais ça décore, contrairement à la vaisselle


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juin 2003)

A propos Karl...  On n'est pas seuls à avoir des bonnes lectures


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * A propos Karl...  On n'est pas seuls à avoir des bonnes lectures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais c'est un vrai repère de gauchiste ici


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Bientôt un forum Charlie ?


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Une petite critique globalcut : font mal aux yeux tes mosaïques !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Si tu pouvais rester dans le bon vieux flood ...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

"Old shool" quoi !


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais c'est un vrai repère de gauchiste ici
> 
> ...



ah bon ? yen a d'autres que moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(à part Beru mais il me trompe alors je n'ose évoquer son cas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais c'est un vrai repère de gauchiste ici
> 
> ...



On va fonder un club


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et peut-etre penser à un futur sujet, on sait jamais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demande moi des conseils, j'ai déjà gagné 2 fois


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> (à part Beru mais il me trompe alors je n'ose évoquer son cas...
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toi qui m'as été infidèle, d'abord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Au fait, j'attends toujours la pension_


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> On va fonder un club
> 
> ...



Non Monsieur, on ne m'embrigade pas !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah bon ? yen a d'autres que moi ?
> 
> ...



ravi de recroiser ta "tronche" à matraque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les problêmes de paternité, c'est pas mon domaine....


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

héhé... tiens j'ai reçu le catalogue de Sugar and Spice !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non Monsieur, on ne m'embrigade pas !
> 
> ...



Bon... un salon thé et petits fours alors


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> C'est toi qui m'as été infidèle, d'abord
> 
> ...



faut payer une pension maintenant pour les nains de jardins ?


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * héhé... tiens j'ai reçu le catalogue de Sugar and Spice !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et moi une petite folie, j'ai acheté quelques broutilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, ils sont toujours aussi rapide


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> faut payer une pension maintenant pour les nains de jardins ?
> 
> ...



Ah bah attendez mon bon monsieur... Entre les secrets à garder, les photos compromettantes à ne pas distribuer, les fausses factures à dissimuler... Ca revient vite cher un nain de jardin de qualité et bien éduqué


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Bon... un salon thé et petits fours alors
> 
> ...



J'ai une préférence pour les "pépito" avec du bon banga bien frais. Mais si la révolution est à ce sacrifice .....


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

et en plus, les nains de jkardin boivent de la vodka...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour Karl, c'était assez rapide pour moi, 2 vynils expédiés vite mais un CD attendu 2 mois !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ah bah attendez mon bon monsieur... Entre les secrets à garder, les photos compromettantes à ne pas distribuer, les fausses factures à dissimuler... Ca revient vite cher un nain de jardin de qualité et bien éduqué
> 
> ...



La musique adoucit les moeurs 





Et puis un "nain star", cela pourra payer vos factures !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai une préférence pour les "pépito" avec du bon banga bien frais. Mais si la révolution est à ce sacrifice .....
> 
> ...



tant qu'on ne fait pas un dîner de gala...


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> tant qu'on ne fait pas un dîner de gala...
> 
> ...



gala ? vous avez besoin de photos ?


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * et en plus, les nains de jkardin boivent de la vodka...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me rassure ! Mais ce coté "artisanal" me plait et leur site est pas trop mal


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> gala ? vous avez besoin de photos ?
> 
> ...



On veut être le "prochain" Alberto Korda


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Terrible le nouveau thème de google image ....


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

je peux déjà dire que la porte s'est refermée pour moi !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Tiens, est-ce que j'ai fermé ma porte moi


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

bon, je peux aller dormir alors


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Et vive le rododindron ...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

euh... la revolution ...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

... Chais plus


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

On verra ça demain ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

oui, bonne nuit! il se fait tard !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toi qui donne les badges ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Une petite critique globalcut : font mal aux yeux tes mosaïques !  *



c'etait un petit essais mais c'est un peu chiant à faire, alors je vais laisser tomber


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Demande moi des conseils, j'ai déjà gagné 2 fois
> 
> ...



ca a du te revenir cher


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et vive le rododindron ...   *



je sais pas si une révolution avec une fleur à la main ca marche terrible


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * je peux déjà dire que la porte s'est refermée pour moi !  *








à mon avis tu as toutes tes chances


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je sais pas si une révolution avec une fleur à la main ca marche terrible
> 
> ...



La révolution des oeillets au Portugal !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Difficile matinée : il n'y a que maintenant que je peux venir flooder !!!


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Et encore, je dois y retourner ...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Un petit café ?


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit café ?  *



volontiers !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'allais t'en proposer un !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Difficile matinée : il n'y a que maintenant que je peux venir flooder !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prochain rdv vers midi


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> volontiers !
> 
> ...



avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> avec ou sans sucre ?  *



2 sucres dans un grand bol et beaucoup de lait !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

et si on passait à table  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qu'est-ce que je vais manger ce midi ???


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Mais bon, on peux pas aller manger sans avoir floodé un peu avant


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Ca serait passer à table sans s'etre laver les mains


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Mais bon, on peux pas aller manger sans avoir floodé un peu avant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je confirme ! Cela gacherait mon repas


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Surtout après une matinée aussi chargée !
Je n'en reviens toujours pas : comment je peux autant travailler pour si peu


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Ca serait passer à table sans avoir faim


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 2 sucres dans un grand bol et beaucoup de lait !
> 
> ...



Pour cet aprem, tu me le prépare sans sucre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Bref, ca serait n'importe quoi...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ca serait passer à table sans avoir faim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou parler pour ne rien dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai dis une betise


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Un peu comme ce que je raconte, je sais plus où  [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ] je voulais en venir


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour cet aprem, tu me le prépare sans sucre
> 
> ...



ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu le voudra bien corsé comme moi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ou parler pour ne rien dire
> 
> ...



C'est le moment de relache


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Tiens, touts les clients sont pas parti dejeuner


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Tiens Além fait de l'archéologie au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

fais attention de pas remonter trop de vase


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * fais attention de pas remonter trop de vase
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on est habitué dans la somme à la vase... toine se lave les cheveux dedans !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

le Bar devient un joyeux bordel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un peu comme ici


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

sauf qu'ici on a l'habitude


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * sauf qu'ici on a l'habitude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça les change de leurs mots croisés et macramés !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

tu reveux du café ?


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * tu reveux du café ?  *



non, je suis en retard !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Les cafés sont servi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A tout a l'heure pour la pause


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

petite pause speed entre 5 coups de fils


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

c'est dingue ca, on pourrait jamais s'arreter


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

heureusement que l'UltraFlood est là pour m'obliger a faire une tite pause


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Pause coupé par un coup de fil = un post de plus


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Non mais


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

juste en coup de vent


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

et une journée de finie


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

J'esoere que ca va pas etre comme ca toute la semaine sinon je vais peter un plomb


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

J'esoere &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; tiens ca commence


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Allez zou, back home


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Un bon petit apero et ca va repartir


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

tjrs rien ce soir a la télé ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

et bien ca sera MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

et un 2 apero ca va le faire


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

vive le soir


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

vive la nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

vive l'amour


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

ca fait un peu peace and love mon truc


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Vive rien


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

UltraFloodons


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

UltraFloodez


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

c'est UltraFloodisant


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * vive l'amour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais !


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

Pour les mots d'absence c'est ici ?


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

Parce qu'à force de parler de rien et d'amour... eh bein ça donne envie de faire tout cela  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que la nuit vous soit agréable ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Tu part deja  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




passes une bonne nuit aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ouais !
> 
> ...



Avec des mots simples, ont peu faire beaucoup de choses


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Et pendant ce temps là, des sujets sont détérés au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Finn va rien comprendre qd il va revenir


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

viva Bertaga


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Allez une petite chanson pour la nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

*Amputé*  (Lobotomie Hôpital)

Lobotomie papa
Lobotomie maman
J'ai un trou dans la tête
Lobotomie soldat
Lobotomie para
Je ne crains plus la loi
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé
J'ai un trou dans la tête
Je ne sens plus mes bras
Et même si je meurs
Je n'ai plus de douleur
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé
On me demande souvent
Pourquoi cette cicatrice
La juste derrière mon crâne
Dans ma tête il fait noir
Dans ma tête un trou noir
J'ai du sang plein ma tête
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé
Quand ils sont arrivés
Pour venir me chercher
La camisole passée
Et après dans le noir
Traîné dans le couloir
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé
La tête dans la baignoire
Ils ont pris un rasoir
Mon dégage le crâne
J'me souviens plus de rien
Lobotomie merci
J'ai du vide pleins ma tête 
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé
Lobotomie amputée
Lobotomie amputée
Lobotomie amputée
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé

Bérurier Noir


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Finn va rien comprendre qd il va revenir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est malin !!  pffffff....


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

c'est le bordel, oui


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

et bonpat qui s'y met egalement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais commencer à lui repondre il va mal le prendre


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

et comment ca on parle tout seul ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'en a qui feraient bien de descendre un peu


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et comment ca on parle tout seul ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'ascenseur est en panne !!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

tant pis pour eux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je monte a pied


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

oh finalement je vais rester ici


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

j'vais peut-etre meme aller faire autre chose


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)




----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



pile poil ce qu'il nous fallait !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Bonjour


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Allez un petit café pour commencer la journée


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Ki k'en veut ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Confirmez-moi ! C'est bien ici qu'on peut flooder en toute impunité et de façon anonyme ?????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Et on peut vraiment dire n'importe quoi !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Meme si ça n'a aucun sens !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : enfin, vous allez dire que rien ne change en ce qui me concerne !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Bon, mais j'aime pas d'etre tout seul !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

...je retourne au bar !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

Amis flooder bonjour !!
Et à tout à l'heure ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Confirmez-moi ! C'est bien ici qu'on peut flooder en toute impunité et de façon anonyme ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui et non, ici on UltraFlood mais pas de facon anonyme, il faut assumer


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Et on peut vraiment dire n'importe quoi !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans les limites de la charte MacG quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Meme si ça n'a aucun sens !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'UltraFlood est un espace de liberté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors libre a chacun de délirer comme bon lui semble.

Attention UltraFlooder tout seul se revele difficile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous en avons encore eu l'experience il y a peu...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, mais j'aime pas d'etre tout seul !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vois ca commence deja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n'hesites pas a repasser


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Amis flooder bonjour !!
> Et à tout à l'heure ...   *



a toute pour la pause


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Tiens moi aussi je retourne bosser


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Tiens, tu vois Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu as tord de ne pas lire ce thread plus souvent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Merci GlobalCut !
Je passerais de temps en temps ici quand je n'aurais plus rien d'intéressant à dire ailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...sympa ce thread !!!


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

Mais quelle matinée de mer.. !!!


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

Je pensais que l'humanité devait disparaitre, mais depuis ce matin j'en suis convaincu


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

Enfin, encore une grosse demi-heure ...

Et comme aujourd'hui c'est mercredi, il y a....

(Je te laisse terminer globalcut, pour voir si tu as suivi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Enfin, encore une grosse demi-heure ...
> 
> Et comme aujourd'hui c'est mercredi, il y a....
> 
> ...



mercredi il y a UltraFlood pourquoi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Enfin, encore une grosse demi-heure ...
> 
> Et comme aujourd'hui c'est mercredi, il y a....
> 
> ...



c'est bientot le week-end aussi (soyons optimiste)


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Enfin, encore une grosse demi-heure ...
> 
> Et comme aujourd'hui c'est mercredi, il y a....
> 
> ...



Merde y'a foot


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Enfin, encore une grosse demi-heure ...
> 
> Et comme aujourd'hui c'est mercredi, il y a....
> 
> ...



euh!!! sinon... doit y avoir encore pas mal de choses


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je pensais que l'humanité devait disparaitre, mais depuis ce matin j'en suis convaincu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens bon


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mercredi il y a UltraFlood pourquoi
> 
> ...



je ne vois pas d'autres solution


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merde y'a foot
> 
> ...



Oui c'est vrai mais il y a surtout Charlie


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mercredi il y a UltraFlood pourquoi
> 
> ...



C'est pas tous les jours ?


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tiens bon
> 
> ...



j'ai pas le choix, mais des fois j'ai des envies de ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas tous les jours ?
> 
> ...



ben si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et donc aussi le mercredi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui c'est vrai mais il y a surtout Charlie
> 
> ...



Je vais l'acheter se suite...


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

Allez, bon "Tricatel"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Tidju ! Y'a du beau monde ici !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Tidju ! Y'a du beau monde ici !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu croyais quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je vais l'acheter de suite...  *



bon j'avais pas de tunes... je le prend en retournant au boulo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

A vrai dire, je suis un peu déçu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je croyais que ça floodait à jets continus ici !!!


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * floodait à jets continus !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces cochonneries encore ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Enfin, moi je dis ça et je ne dis rien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trop content d'etre accueilli quelque part !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

Et en cas de crash du serveur, on perd tous nos floods ????


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * A vrai dire, je suis un peu déçu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on floode que pendant les pauses en journée


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

Ca y est je l'ai


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Et en cas de crash du serveur, on perd tous nos floods ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'en sais rien et j'en ai rien a faire


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2003)

Vous avez pas fini de flooder, c'est que j'ai du boulot !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Vous avez pas fini de flooder, c'est que j'ai du boulot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, tiens moi aussi...

a toute a l'heure pour la pause


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'en sais rien et j'en ai rien a faire
> 
> 
> ...


Moi non plus, mais des floods de première comme ça, ce serait un peu malheureux ! non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Est-ce qu'on voit parfois Dark Templar ici ???


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Confirmez-moi ! C'est bien ici qu'on peut flooder en toute impunité et de façon anonyme ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et on a droit à la visite d'une star en plus


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Meme si ça n'a aucun sens !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SURTOUT si ça n'a aucun sens


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, mais j'aime pas d'etre tout seul !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non t'es pas tout seul... Et puis Kernel &amp; Panic ne sont pas là pour le dialogue et l'écoute attentive?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...je retourne au bar !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'appel de la dive bouteille fut donc le plus fort


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je pensais que l'humanité devait disparaitre, mais depuis ce matin j'en suis convaincu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quinte de toux suspecte?
Panne d'essence?
lecture du figaro?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ai pas le choix, mais des fois j'ai des envies de ...
> 
> ...



Ca me fait penser... y a un bidule que j'ai vu passer il y a quelques jours qui avait l'air puissamment débile, je retrouve et si ça vaut le coup je vous laisse l'adresse


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juin 2003)

N'empêche t'as des sources d'images assez particulières je trouve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ai pas le choix, mais des fois j'ai des envies de ...
> 
> ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juin 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Est-ce qu'on voit parfois Dark Templar ici ???
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois qu'il est passé une ou deux fois... Et puis ça lui arrive de fréquenter les forums jeux... Mais ce n'est pas un "régulier".... Ou pas encore? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ah mais non en fait il voudra jamais, il a juré de faire accéder "A la queue leu leu" au titre suprême de "plus long thread des forums MacG"


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ah mais non en fait il voudra jamais, il a juré de faire accéder "A la queue leu leu" au titre suprême de "plus long thread des forums MacG"
> 
> ...



2 solutions:
soit je ne post plus sur le thread "a la queue leu leu"
soit il va falloir UltraFlooder encore plus ici


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

3eme solution je m'en fout


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Et on a droit à la visite d'une star en plus
> 
> ...



Plus on est de Star plus on brille


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

putain c'est nul ca


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

qu'est-ce qu'on est pas pret a dire pour UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Bon @ plus j'y retourne


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * vous en pensez quoi ?  *



Que t'es assez grand pour choisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les forums MGZ, ça fait bien 2 bonnes années qu'on détient le titre (d'abord avec "Quel nom pour le clan?", ensuite avec "Concurrencer le train!", et maintenant avec "Ultraflood!")... Faut quand même laisser aux autres forums quelques illusions avant d'asseoir la suprématie


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

oui la 3eme solution me parait bonne
rien a foutre de cette guerre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Ultrafloodons gaiement


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

une plume dans le


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Allez retourne bosser Global


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

oui, oui, c'est que ca enregistre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Que t'es assez grand pour choisir
> 
> ...



merci de me rappeler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










plus que quelques jours et une année de plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qu'et ce que je vais demander ???


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

TombRaider 6 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

ouverture du fichier mega lourd photoshop = 1 flood


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

ou 2


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

merde j'ai passé les 6666 et j'ai pas fait de capture


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

tant pis, m'en fiche


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

c'est dingue ce que je peux m'en foutre de plein de choses aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * c'est dingue ce que je peux m'en foutre de plein de choses aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est comme l'article tout en bas à droite de la page 5 de charlie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle m'a bien fait rire


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Le "on s'en fout" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca fait partie de la série de petits bonheur hebdomadaires


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

j'ecoute JoyDivision en ce moment


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * N'empêche t'as des sources d'images assez particulières je trouve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme quoi la voyance peut s'avérer réelle !


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Quinte de toux suspecte?
> Panne d'essence?
> ...



mdr


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Un "grand" globalcut aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

ca sert de rien d'avoir des pauses d'une heure pour flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

quand on voit le nombre de posts qu'on peux faire en 2 min


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Tout depend bien sur de ce que l'on veux faire


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

La littérature c'est pas trop ici


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Ici ca serait comment dire...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

ca me rappel le lycée en quelques sortes


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et ses murs de chiottes ou on laissait des mots au visiteurs des lieux


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

sauf qu'ici et bien c'est l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et ca sent bon


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et bien voila, la pause touche a sa fin


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et comme toutes les bonnes choses on y revient


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Alors a toute a l'heure apres cette derniere ligne droite


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et puis p'tetre meme avant si ca continue a me gaver


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

rien à foutre, rien à foutre ok, mais mon 6700 post je le fais ici


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * rien à foutre, rien à foutre ok, mais mon 6700 post je le fais ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belle performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore 6000 pour rattraper Alèm


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et ses murs de chiottes ou on laissait des mots au visiteurs des lieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laisser sa marque pour les historiens des générations futures , en somme


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Allez, un mars et ça repart...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

'Suis de surveillance à la bibliothèque de la fac jusqu'à 22h ce soir...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

... Bref fort risque d'ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * ... Bref fort risque d'ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu devrais faire un bulletin météo


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

bon j'essaye de rapasser


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Belle performance
> 
> ...



dans 1 an si il bouge pas trop


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Laisser sa marque pour les historiens des générations futures , en somme
> 
> ...



oui, c'est pas les profs d'histoire qui vont leur parler des Bérus


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Vive le FEU


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

290 posts !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais que font les surveillants !?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et ses murs de chiottes ou on laissait des mots au visiteurs des lieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme ici !


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Non, plutôt comme ça ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu devrais faire un bulletin météo
> 
> ...



Je laisserai ça à Ma'ame Soleil


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui, c'est pas les profs d'histoire qui vont leur parler des Bérus
> 
> ...



Tiens c'est vrai ça... quel prof d'histoire te parlera de Homo Hominem Lupus, magnifique groupe de punk-tambourin de l'époque de l'empereur Néron?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> dans 1 an si il bouge pas trop
> 
> ...



Alors c'est assez mal barré...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je laisserai ça à Ma'ame Soleil
> 
> ...



ca soir fort risque d'UltraFlood sur une grande partie de MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Allez, journée finie


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

retour a la maison avec peut-etre une pause au pub


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

puis un peu avec la famille et surement retour parmis vous


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Tiens comme tous les soirs


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * 290 posts !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ILs floodent


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Non, plutôt comme ça ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui comme ca c'est pas mal, sauf qu'il y a du PQ et que normalement, il n'y a jamais de PQ


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> ILs floodent
> 
> ...



Je floode


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> ILs floodent
> 
> ...



Tu floodes


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> ILs floodent
> 
> ...



Il floode


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> ILs floodent
> 
> ...



Nous floodons


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> ILs floodent
> 
> ...



Vous floodez


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> ILs floodent
> 
> ...



et ils floodent


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * retour a la maison avec peut-etre une pause au pub  *



Finalement je suis rentré directement


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon quand c'est qu'on sera modo qu'on viennent flooder par chez vous


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parcequ'il y a plus bas qu'ici ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y'a des couhouettes ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un peu venir avec des bieres ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alors, alors ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Youpi, je suis encore nominé "avec Google"


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Bon, maintenant faut gagner


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et toi aussi Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Bon attendons les resultats


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Plus que 3 mn


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Plus que 2 mn


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

enfin si c'est vraiment a 20h00


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

sinon je vais etre obligé de faire un compte a rebourd positif


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

tu parles d'une affaire


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Plus qu' 1 mn


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

merde j'suis pas a l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus que 3 mn


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Plus que 2 mn (bis)


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

plus qu'une minute


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

ca devrait etre cuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'vais voir


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

merde j'ai comme un bug, je peux pas aller voir les resultats


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

je clique pour acceder au sujet et ca m'emmene n'importe ou


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

bon je pomme cuite et reviens


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL T'AS GAGNÉ


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

YES POWER TO ULTRAFLOOD


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Vas-y fais peter le sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

choisi pas UltraFlood, y'a que 3 photos qui se battent en duel


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * KARL T'AS GAGNÉ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aurais pas choisie celle-ci


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

celle des keufs etait beaucoup mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Waouuuuhhh

le son sur mon iMac est normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




depuis 2 ans c'est a fond ou tres a fond et là je peux le baisser normalement


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

ca doit etre les chaleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Karl, Karl, es-tu tjrs là ??


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Bon je vais manger...
c'est pas malin ca, je vais loupper le sujet avec Google


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

remarque je sais pas si je vais jouer, si ils aiment pas le porte chat...


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * celle des keufs etait beaucoup mieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je préfèrais celle là aussi, mais l'important c'est que l'ULTRAFLOOD gagne


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Toujours délicat de choisir un sujet.
Faut que ça reste correct et un minimum fédérateur .....


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Vu que je viens de voir un épisode des Simpsons avec les Who (excellentissime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ça m'a un peu influencé


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Et puis après une journée bof bof, cela fait toujours plaisir une victoire à Google


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Bon, on fait comme tu as dit : je te désigne vainqueur à google.
Ensuite tu me désignes vainqueur. Et ainsi de suite !


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

ULTRAFLOOD VAINCRA


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Bien vu ta première image


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Mais je ne puis en dire plus afin que mon impartialité ne soit pas mise en cause


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Je viens d'aller faire un tour à " A la queue leu leu", et je te précise que tu viens de compromettre tes chances à google !


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

voila la seule machine à laver que je connaisse :


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2003)

tiens vous avez laissé _powered by alèm_ mes chéris ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Vu que je viens de voir un épisode des Simpsons avec les Who (excellentissime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'aurais pu le dire plus tot


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, on fait comme tu as dit : je te désigne vainqueur à google.
> Ensuite tu me désignes vainqueur. Et ainsi de suite !
> 
> 
> ...



UltraFlood power


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * ULTRAFLOOD VAINCRA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UltraFlood Power


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bien vu ta première image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci,

mais celle qui m'a bcp plue et qui n'est plus active, c'est celle de la premiere page de Google, je crois, où Homer est scotché derriere l'ecran

ca ferrait un joli fond d'écran en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Mais je ne puis en dire plus afin que mon impartialité ne soit pas mise en cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout a fait Monsieur Tock


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens d'aller faire un tour à " A la queue leu leu", et je te précise que tu viens de compromettre tes chances à google !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je m'en souvient plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais aller revoir ca


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * voila la seule machine à laver que je connaisse :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi c'est celle-ci  une reprise de LT-No


mais celle des Sonic est pas mal non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * tiens vous avez laissé powered by alèm mes chéris ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'attend toujours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> * devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bien vu ta première image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens celle-ci est pas mal non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bien vu ta première image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et celle-ci aussi


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2003)

c'est pas moi qui décide mais j'informe benjamin dès qu'il vient !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * c'est pas moi qui décide mais j'informe benjamin dès qu'il vient !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je te fais confiance


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens d'aller faire un tour à " A la queue leu leu", et je te précise que tu viens de compromettre tes chances à google !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



s'cuse, j'ai cru que t'etais un peu SM ???


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> s'cuse, j'ai cru que t'etais un peu SM ???
> 
> ...



Seau et Ménage ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Je crois que l'on a compris !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



T'es pas au Toubar ???


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois que l'on a compris !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois que l'on a compris !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Excellente cette page !


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as trouvé une nouvelle signature


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Excellente cette page !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu as trouvé une nouvelle signature
> 
> ...



ils aiment pas les signatures avec des images trop grosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je comprend pas pourquoi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Un petit UltraFlood a la Queue leu leu ca te dit ?


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Table rase, table rase...
Tu connais Neubauten ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Bon y'a pas grand monde ce soir quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Ca flood gentil


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et c'est pas avec les reparties de bonpat que ca va avancer


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alors si je veux arriver au 700, y'a interet a mettre les bouchées doubles


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

je me motive


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et une, deux


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

trois quatre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

cinq, six


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

sept huit


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

neuf, dix


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

11, 12


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

onze douze


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

fait chier bonpat


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

mais c'est un avis personnel


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

bon reprenons


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Oui Finn n'est meme pas revenu


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

pourquoi je dis ca????


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

ben pour qu'il me soutienne egalement pour aller flooder en bas



			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> * devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

en attendant je vais bientot aller me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

une bonne nuit avant de revenir UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Y'a rien de mieux


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Table rase, table rase...
> Tu connais Neubauten ?
> 
> 
> ...



Yes 






Mais je préfère ce qu'à fait Blixa avec Nick Cave


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

fait dodo


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

NON pas encore


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

t'es parti Karl ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

40


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

40 c'est quoi si c'est pas indiscret ?

ton departement de naissance ?
ton année de naissance ?
un hommage a UB ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...



excellent aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un de mes T-shirt préféré


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 40 c'est quoi si c'est pas indiscret ?
> 
> ton departement de naissance ?
> ton année de naissance ?
> un hommage a UB ?  *



Du tout !

Cela vient d'une soirée "mouvementée" où il y a eu un débat sur l'escroquerie boursière et le CAC 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est très "private joke"

Tu en connais des gens nés en 40 connaissant les Bérus ?


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

C'est un véritable trésor cette page de smileys


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

merci de ce renseignement


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Ca va être l'heure ...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * C'est un véritable trésor cette page de smileys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



va faire un tour  ici , y'en a encore beaucoup plus


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Au fait tu repond a la Queue leu leu, ou je vais me coucher ?


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * merci de ce renseignement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu es sûr que c'est clair


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu es sûr que c'est clair
> 
> ...



non, mais de toute facon si tu veux pas le dire, je vais pas m'acharner


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait tu repond a la Queue leu leu, ou je vais me coucher ?  *



Tu peux aller te coucher, je n'ai plus besoin de tes services 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@ +


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ca va être l'heure ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pour de vrai ou juste pour le smilie


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu peux aller te coucher, je n'ai plus besoin de tes services
> 
> ...








  tu veux plus jouer avec moi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

allez, pasons a autre chose, pensons a demain...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

J'ultrafloodrais


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Tu ultrafloodras


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Il ultrafloodra


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Nous ultrafloodrons


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Vous ultrafloodrez


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Ils ultrafloodront


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et l'iMac redevient citrouille


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Salut et bonne journée à tous 

Bientot le week-end


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Hello everybody .....


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Hello everybody .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salut,

t'as eu une panne de reveille ce matin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Bon si on commence a UltraFlooder que a partir de maintenant on fera que du petit flood aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Remarque on a le tps de se rattraper


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et toute la soirée


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et la nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et puis et puis


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

tiens un tite image pour toi


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> salut,
> 
> ...



Mon réveil est toujours en panne : c'est un principe !

Pas trop le temps ce matin


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * tiens un tite image pour toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un de mes comiques préférés


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Pas trop le temps ce matin
> ...



pareil meme pas eu le temps de prendre la café au boulo


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

floooooooodddddddddeeeeeuuuhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

hop, un taf "urgent" je repasse plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

c'est dingue comme beaucoup de choses deviennet "urgentes"


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

a croire que tout est "urgent"


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

soyez plus zen messieurs les clients


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et ca vous defriserait de dire merci


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et bien pour la peine "l'urgence" elle attendra que j'ai fini de flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

non mais


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

allez zou, a fond dessus maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

faut quand meme pas deconner Global


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * allez zou, a fond dessus maintenant  *



euh oui mais là c'est la machine qui rame


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alors ca me laisse un peu de temps pour venir ici pendant que ca bosse


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

llez, plus vite quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

bon tant que ce doc sera pas ouvert, je continurais a flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

c'est quand meme long


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

ah si ca avance mais c'est lent


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

oula ca accélére


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * oula ca accélére
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merde ca ralenti


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

toudoudou


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

bon d'ici 5 min ca devrait etre bon


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

ca arrive, ca arrive, bouges pas


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et hop opération terminée


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

"vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale"


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

il est midi


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2003)

Bon appétit ! ça creuse le flood, j'avais super faim avant !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * Bon appétit ! ça creuse le flood, j'avais super faim avant !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as raison je vais aller flooder aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

euh, je voulais dire flooder bien sur


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

enfin manger


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

bon app


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bon app
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fini ! je prépare le sac du taf là !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

J'arrive plus à vous suivre !!! 'Z'allez trop viiiite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Mais comment ils font les  [MGZ] ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Tiens on est revenu au titre originel


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> fini ! je prépare le sac du taf là !
> 
> ...



et bien bonne journée de taf


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * J'arrive plus à vous suivre !!! 'Z'allez trop viiiite !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il faut venir plus souvent pour pas se faire depasser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A part [MGZ] BlackBeru, qui passe fréquement; je sais pas si il y en a d'autres qui trainent dans le coin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens on est revenu au titre originel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui et je trouve ca bien


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens on est revenu au titre originel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'ailleur, depuis, Alèm passe plus souvent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Tiens Global tu en est 6969 !!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et aujourd'hui, jeudi y'a...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

... UltraFlood


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens Global tu en est 6969 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et dire qu'à un moment j'étais devant toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

zip !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Maintenant tu es devant moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Non non ne recule pas !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

2 fois plus de posts que moi, c'est inhumain !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Mais avant je vais aller prendre une douche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Bon je vais aller me faire un petit badminton cette après midi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Parce que le flood çà fait transpirer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Et puis demain je vais à la fête du collège


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens Global tu en est 6969 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merde t'as pris une photo ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

flute mes posts sont à l'envers


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merde t'as pris une photo ?
> 
> ...



bah non j'ai pas d'APN


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et dire qu'à un moment j'étais devant toi
> 
> ...



ouais, mais y'en a un qui est modérateur maintenant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ouais, mais y'en a un qui est modérateur maintenant
> 
> ...



héhé !!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Non non ne recule pas !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comment veux-tu, comment veux-tu ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bah non j'ai pas d'APN
> 
> ...



ca fait hyper branché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de dire  _APN_ non ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * 2 fois plus de posts que moi, c'est inhumain !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non c'est de l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * 2 fois plus de posts que moi, c'est inhumain !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux des cours ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

D'ailleurs quand j'aurais un peu de tune faudrait que je me fasse conseiller par un expert sympa en APN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous croyez que çà existe dans le coin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Mais avant je vais aller prendre une douche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fais gaffe de pas te noyer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

mine de rien, mine de crayon je m'approche des 3400


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Bon je vais aller me faire un petit badminton cette après midi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la vie d'étudiant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens moi je vais aller bosser


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis demain je vais à la fête du collège
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vas mettre ton plus beau costume de pion


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> comment veux-tu, comment veux-tu ...
> 
> ...



Globalcut le roi su saut à la perche !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Merde je retrouve plus mon lien que je t'avais filé (le truc avec le doigt qui fait prout !)


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * flute mes posts sont à l'envers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est ca le flood avec les tabs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pour les petits joueurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme dit Alèm, l'UltraFlood c'est en systeme 9 avec IE


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu vas mettre ton plus beau costume de pion
> 
> ...



non justement j'y vais en touriste : je ne travaille pas vendredi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

D'ailleurs la miss viens avec moi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bah non j'ai pas d'APN
> 
> ...



ben une capture d'écran Pomme + Maj + "


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> héhé !!
> 
> ...





			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> * devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est vrai ca ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca fait hyper branché
> 
> ...



quand c'est dit avec conviction oui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Et ils sont passés où (nononnonono pas là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) les autres ultraflooders ? 

* iMax
* Karl40
* Grumff
* Mackie
* Dark Templar
* Obiwan

....


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Tiens la semaine prochaine, y'a la Cité de la Peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





lundi je crois


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleurs quand j'aurais un peu de tune faudrait que je me fasse conseiller par un expert sympa en APN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, un peu plus bas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben une capture d'écran Pomme + Maj + "  *



J'y ai pas pensé


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleurs quand j'aurais un peu de tune faudrait que je me fasse conseiller par un expert sympa en APN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou plus haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'y met pas souvent les pieds


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est ca le flood avec les tabs
> 
> ...



gna gna gna !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * mine de rien, mine de crayon je m'approche des 3400
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca y est, meme depassé largement


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * mine de rien, mine de crayon je m'approche des 3400
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez, moi en route vers les 7000


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Globalcut le roi su saut à la perche !!
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Merde je retrouve plus mon lien que je t'avais filé (le truc avec le doigt qui fait prout !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PROUT


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleurs la miss viens avec moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Et ils sont passés où (nononnonono pas là !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karl, tu rigoles, il est trés souvent là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les autres je sais pas, j'ai pas eu de mot d'abscence


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> gna gna gna !!!
> 
> ...



ben voila Mr est vexcé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez revient Finn si tu veux pas te rajouter sur la liste "mais où qu'ils sont"


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Arretes de jouer avec tes doigts


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> gna gna gna !!!
> 
> ...



Bon Finn arrete de faire la gueule là


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Tu te souvient pour la capture ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Attention pour le passage des 7000


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

7000


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Clic clac c'est dans la boite


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

pfff faut tout faire sois meme ici


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Merde j'ai pas vu l'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vite au taf


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Merde j'ai pas vu l'heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pile poil à l'heure


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Karl, tu rigoles, il est trés souvent là
> 
> ...



Tu crois qu'ils se sont fait exclure de cours d'ultraflood ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je vais voir à la vie scolaire de MacG !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tu te souvient pour la capture ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, c'était quoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 7000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaip ! Bravo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours 3ème ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pile poil à l'heure
> 
> ...



8 minutes pour aller au boulot ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tidju !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Mais comment ils font les  [MGZ] ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"_Entraîne-toi, jeune jedi, et flooder tu deviendras_"


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouaip ! Bravo !
> 
> ...



je vais baisser un peu le rythme


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * A part [MGZ] BlackBeru, qui passe fréquement; je sais pas si il y en a d'autres qui trainent dans le coin ?  *



Slug se charge des autres forums, shralldam floode dans "concurrencer le train" et "avis aux amateurs de love hina" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hero a rangé sa hache ces derniers temps mais pourrait revenir, toine s'est rendu compte qu'il devait étudier...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 8 minutes pour aller au boulot ?
> 
> ...



j'en met que 4, mais le temps de pisser dire au revoir...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> "Entraîne-toi, jeune jedi, et flooder tu deviendras"
> 
> ...



et sans les tabs c'est plus juissif


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> "Entraîne-toi, jeune jedi, et flooder tu deviendras"
> 
> ...


 _mais quand le deviendrais-je maitre ? J'en ai ras le bol d'être un jeune padawan !_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleurs quand j'aurais un peu de tune faudrait que je me fasse conseiller par un expert sympa en APN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adresse-toi à Alèm


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et sans les tabs c'est plus juissif
> 
> ...



non avec les tabs c'est plus jouissif !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah
> 
> ...



Y a qu'une période où ça devient lourd : les exams  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et j'entre en plein dedans...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Adresse-toi à Alèm
> 
> ...



oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'attendais juste qu'il m'offre ses services


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est vrai ca ?  *



Y a pas trop de monde qui passe, mais y a des moments où ça surpasse le bar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Y a qu'une période où ça devient lourd : les exams
> 
> ...



à ce propos mes résultats sont pour mardi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Slug se charge des autres forums, shralldam floode dans "concurrencer le train" et "avis aux amateurs de love hina"
> 
> ...



et un [MGZ]Globalcut çà vous interesse pas ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Et ils sont passés où (nononnonono pas là !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iMax -&gt; pas vu beaucoup
Karl40 -&gt; très souvent là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grumff -&gt; floode dans le forum privé du clan (11200 messages actuellement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
mackie -&gt; il viendra ici quand il s'approchera du score d'Alèm et devra monter rapidement le score 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dark templar -&gt; partisan du bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



obiwan -&gt; euh?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Nom de Zeus !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Mon avatar vient de changer d'un coup d'un seul !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










M'en vais me plaindre auprès de Mao frj !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * mais quand le deviendrais-je maitre ? J'en ai ras le bol d'être un jeune padawan !
> 
> 
> 
> *



Quan tu seras grand !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Quan tu seras grand !
> 
> ...



"Quan"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec un "d", bien sûr, pardon


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Tiens... nouvelle technique de flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La "faute auto-corrigée"... 3 posts en un


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> à ce propos mes résultats sont pour mardi
> 
> ...



Tiens nous au courant


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et un [MGZ]Globalcut çà vous interesse pas ?
> 
> ...



Ca mériterait réflexion


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Bon je vais aller modérer les autres forums jeux...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Histoire de justifier mon petit "M" dans sa bulle


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juin 2003)

Et après on bosse les exams


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Juin 2003)

frj a dit:
			
		

> * moi on me dit de flooder alors je floode
> 
> au fait c koi le t'aime ? (rire gras)
> non paske avec mon numéris là, pensez surtout pas que j'aille lire
> ...



Pas croyable !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le maître était là !! et je l'ai pas vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Revenez maître


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Lol


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Bon si j'allais bosser?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Allez, un dernier tour dans les forums modos, juste pour faire râler globalcut


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Et hop, une page de finie, avec seulement 2 (deux!) messages de globalcut


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

_La crise économique, c'est fantastique_ 
_La décadance, c'est la bonne ambiance ..._ 

Journée de mer.. sur journée de mer.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vivement la fin de la semaine ...


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Oui je sais, vous vous en moquez


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Il est important que tout MacGé le sache


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Et c'est reparti pour un tour ...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Et hop, une page de finie, avec seulement 2 (deux!) messages de globalcut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est bien ca va me faire de la lecture


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Et hop, une page de finie, avec seulement 2 (deux!) messages de globalcut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trop trop speed cet aprem, meme pas le tps de flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

vivement ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

ARRRRgggghhh


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * La crise économique, c'est fantastique
> La décadance, c'est la bonne ambiance ...
> 
> Journée de mer.. sur journée de mer..
> ...



moi plus ca va pire c'est


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

j'ai pas hate d'etre a demain, c'est tjrs la que tout est Urgent


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Fait chier le vendredi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

alors que vendredi devrait etre la journée du flood


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2003)

un pour moi un pour moi un pour moi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Y a qu'une période où ça devient lourd : les exams
> 
> ...



oups, ca ca pue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je penserais a toi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui
> 
> ...



Tiens Alèm penses à moi aussi pdt que tu y es


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> à ce propos mes résultats sont pour mardi
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Y a pas trop de monde qui passe, mais y a des moments où ça surpasse le bar
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et un [MGZ]Globalcut çà vous interesse pas ?
> 
> ...



y'a de l'idée


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Nom de Zeus !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu vas nous faire la météo???

"ce soir gros risque de Flood sur MacG"


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Tiens... nouvelle technique de flood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deja fais


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Allez, un dernier tour dans les forums modos, juste pour faire râler globalcut
> 
> 
> 
> ...











c'est pas sympa ca


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Allez, un dernier tour dans les forums modos, juste pour faire râler globalcut
> 
> 
> 
> ...











juste pour le plaisir


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> * un pour moi un pour moi un pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut pas rester camoufflé comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

bon la pause s'eternise et qd je vois tout ce qu'il me reste a faire


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Allez j'y retourne, a toute


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

juste en passant


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

C'est malin ca de mettre cette page en page de démarrage


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

ca va plus vite pour Flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

C'etait la lecon 1 de l'UltraFlood selon GlobalCut


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

retrouver toutes les autres astuces sur mon DVD


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

retrouvez toutes les autres astuces sur mon DVD


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

ez c'est mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Allez, j'y retourne encore


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

AAARRRRRRRRrrrrRrrRRrrRgGGGGggHhGhhghGhhGHgHgH

quand est-ce que ca fini


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Bon, je revient sur le programme TV de lundi 23 juin pour ceux qui ont pas suivi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Donc a 20h50 sur M6 &gt;&gt;&gt; La cité de la peur


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Speciale dedicace a Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Puis a 01h50, donc dans la nuit de lundi a mardi sur ARTE special pour KARL...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

....Suspens....


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

donc dans la nuit de lundi a mardi sur ARTE a 1h50

"20 Years of Sonic Youth"


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * alors que vendredi devrait etre la journée du flood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme tous les jours non?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> * un pour moi un pour moi un pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il l'a fait


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oups, ca ca pue
> 
> ...



Bof... une dizaine de jours pour répéter... Y en a 5 de trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon il y a encore le projet à fignoler, mais là depuis que j'ai pu renvoyer la reddition de la doc aux calendes grecques, je suis moins inquiet


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> deja fais
> 
> ...








J'aurais dû m'en douter


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Mais c'est tellement bon !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> faut pas rester camoufflé comme ca
> 
> ...



Mort de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai quelques photos compromettantes à ce propos...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * retrouver toutes les autres astuces sur mon DVD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Commandez dès aujourd'hui est recevez un autocollant MacGénération en cadeau


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Comme tous les jours non?
> 
> ...



c'est bien, tu commences a comprendre l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Il l'a fait
> 
> ...



il est des noooôôôtreuuhhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> ... Mais c'est tellement bon !
> 
> ...



Je demande pas grand chose, juste etre moderateur de ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Mort de rire
> 
> ...



vas-y, ca fait lgtps que j'ai pas vu de bidasse


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Commandez dès aujourd'hui est recevez un autocollant MacGénération en cadeau
> 
> ...



bon je te donne 15% des benefs, 30% si tu sais quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

N'empeche que je suis content que cette journée soit finie


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

encore une tite kro et a table


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

et oui, c'est pas Guinness tout les jours


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

malheureusement


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * donc dans la nuit de lundi a mardi sur ARTE a 1h50
> 
> "20 Years of Sonic Youth"
> 
> ...



Excellente nouvelle


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Par contre je vais être obligé de flooder pour rester éveillé


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

RADIOHEAD tourne en ce moment ... toujours la voix de Tom ...


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> vas-y, ca fait lgtps que j'ai pas vu de bidasse
> 
> ...



C'est marrant, ça me manque pas


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

"Tuez un homme, vous êtes un assassin
Tuez des milliers d'hommes, vous êtes un héros"


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * N'empeche que je suis content que cette journée soit finie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A qui le dis tu !!! 

Au bord de la crise de nerfs


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Heureusement, un bon week-end bien pollué m'attend sur Paris


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Par contre je vais être obligé de flooder pour rester éveillé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu peux pas l'enregistrer plutot


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est marrant, ça me manque pas
> 
> ...



t'as fait ton armée ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * "Tuez un homme, vous êtes un assassin
> Tuez des milliers d'hommes, vous êtes un héros"  *



j'ai du mal avec la "pilosophie" militaire


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A qui le dis tu !!!
> 
> ...



oui mais moi je crains que demain soit encore pire


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Heureusement, un bon week-end bien pollué m'attend sur Paris    *



Quelle chance tu as


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est marrant, ça me manque pas
> 
> ...



Atteeeends... là on parle pas bidasse, on parle armée suisse, la seule armée au monde capable d'être sur pied en 24 heures mais qui a pas eu à le faire depuis Napoléon


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Le seul moment de gloire qu'ont les militaires suisses, c'est quand deux fois par ans à l'occasion des écoles de recrue ils prennent en charge la dure tâche de transformer une bande de djeunz en "hommes"


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Le seul moment de gloire qu'ont les militaires suisses, c'est quand deux fois par ans à l'occasion des écoles de recrue ils prennent en charge la dure tâche de transformer une bande de djeunz en "hommes"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


en buvant de la bonne biere ou de la pisse ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

... Et j'en sais quelque chose ayant dû passer 4 mois chez les "hommes" à cause d'un blaireau de médecin militaire qui m'a déclaré apte sans même jeter un oeil à mon dossier


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Encore que... je peux pas me plaindre, j'ai quand même fait en sorte de me retrouver dans une unité non-combattante... Toujours ça de pris.


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

F*CK l'armée


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Encore que... je peux pas me plaindre, j'ai quand même fait en sorte de me retrouver dans une unité non-combattante... Toujours ça de pris.  *



c'est toujours ca


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> en buvant de la bonne biere ou de la pisse ?  *



Séquence humour :

L'alcool était interdit dans ma caserne, ça ne s'invente pas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * F*CK l'armée
> 
> *



Lol


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

c'est un peu calme ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karl est parti ?

dis BlackBeru, ca te dit pas d'aller flooder un peu au Bar a la Queueu leu leu


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

C'est trop mal fréquenté, je crois même que globalcut y poste


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * C'est trop mal fréquenté, je crois même que globalcut y poste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh non, pas lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je peux pas l'encadrer


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * C'est trop mal fréquenté, je crois même que globalcut y poste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as vu le thread qu'ils lui ont fait 

Purée Global maitre floodeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est trop


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

bon avant d'aller me coucher je vais...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Flooder un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Meme pas vrai


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'as fait ton armée ?  *



T'es pas bien toi ! Bien sur que non


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ai du mal avec la "pilosophie" militaire
> 
> ...



c'est plutôt de la philosohie anti-militariste ...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es pas bien toi ! Bien sur que non
> 
> ...



Ah tu me rassures


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Un thread en ton honneur !!

Si ce n'est pas de la reconaissance...ou de la jalousie


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas Mackie a l'aire un peu faché


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah tu me rassures
> 
> ...



Ca me rappelle un petit morceau des Bérus "Carnet de route"

Soldat, soldat
 La peur hante tes nuits
 Qu'est-ce que tu fous là-bas
 Si loin de ton pays ?
 Soldat de France
 Jeunesse pleine d'ignorance
 Ne gâches pas ta vie
 Pour leur idée de patrie
 Jeune déserteur
 Sans réproches et sans peur
 Leur armée te dégoute
 Tu choisis ta propre route

 Soldat, soldat
 Au service de l'État
 Tu n'est qu'un pion en attente
 Marionnette sanglante
 Mon meilleur ami est mort
 Juste vingt balles dans le corps
 Les généraux de Paris
 Se foutent bien de nos vies
 Armée rebelle
 Au chef spirituel
 Nostalgie Che Guevara
 Continuons le combat !

 Soldat, Soldat
 Parti en Algérie
 Tu as réjoint le FLN
 Ta femme est algérienne
 Soldat de France
 Au lieu de faire la guerre
 Partage la souffrance
 D'une action humanitaire
 Soldat, dit non
 Aux tonerres des canons
 À ces balles qui te traquent
 Sous les drapeaux qui claquent

 Jeune réfractaire
 Au service militaire
 Tu réfuses toutes les guerres
 Le suicide de la Terre
 Soldat drogué
 Bourré de médicaments
 Tu aimes te soûler
 Pour oublier le sang
 Soldat, soldat
 Tu es rempli d'illusion
 Relève-toi et chante
 Cet hymne à l'insoumission

 Rompons le rang ! - Où est ton syndicat ? 
 Rompons le rang ! - Réveilles-toi soldat !
 Rompons le rang ! - Où sont les centurions ?
 Rompons le rang ! - Jeunesse en objection 
 Rompons le rang ! - Où est ton comitté ?
 Rompons le rang ! - OU EST TA LIBERTE ?


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas Mackie a l'aire un peu faché
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouvre un thread en son honneur. Ca fait toujours plaisir !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca me rappelle un petit morceau des Bérus "Carnet de route"
> 
> ...



On en revient toujours aux bonnes valeurs


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Je ne savais pas que le nombre de messages était aussi important.

Il ne faut quand même pas oublier que l'on est juste là pour le "fun"


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On en revient toujours aux bonnes valeurs
> 
> ...



L'histoire n'est qu'un perpétuel recommencement ....

Tu les as vu sur scène ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouvre un thread en son honneur. Ca fait toujours plaisir !  *



il a deja son thread d'autosatisfaction


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Exact !

Envoies lui un bouquet de fleurs alors !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne savais pas que le nombre de messages était aussi important.
> 
> Il ne faut quand même pas oublier que l'on est juste là pour le "fun"
> 
> ...



c'est l'essence meme de l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'histoire n'est qu'un perpétuel recommencement ....
> 
> Tu les as vu sur scène ?  *



Non j'ai faillit mais la caisse qui devait nous emmener est tombée en rade...

J'ai que la vidéo


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Exact !
> 
> Envoies lui un bouquet de fleurs alors !  *



MDR


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Exact !
> 
> Envoies lui un bouquet de fleurs alors !  *



non je vais laisser, pas trop le titiller


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

je sais pas si c'est les examens, mais c'est calme ces derniers temps.

Même "mes Simpsons" n'ont pas attiré grand monde


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non je vais laisser, pas trop le titiller
> 
> ...



On a peur d'être interdit de "poster"


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * je sais pas si c'est les examens, mais c'est calme ces derniers temps.
> 
> Même "mes Simpsons" n'ont pas attiré grand monde
> 
> ...



ce soir c'etait mort, j'ai meme pas floodé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage pour les Simpsons c'est un bon sujet


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Tu imagines : une semaine sans flooder !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On a peur d'être interdit de "poster"   *



Non , t'as raison, il y a pas de raison qu'il me banisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





en plus il est ni modérateur au Bar ni ici


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Une véritable invitation au suicide


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Tu imagines : une semaine sans flooder !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca m'est arrivé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bien ca fait du bien


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Une véritable invitation au suicide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu parles de quoi là ?


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non , t'as raison, il y a pas de raison qu'il me banisse
> 
> ...



Mais il doit avoir d'étroites relations avec des gens importants. Peut-être même influents


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> euhhh
> 
> ...



De rester une semine sans flooder !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca me rappelle un petit morceau des Bérus "Carnet de route"
> *



... Que je me suis passé en boucle avec "Jim-La-Jungle" des même et "l'armée" de Voodoo Dick histoire de tenir le coup pendant les 4 mois cités plus haut...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais il doit avoir d'étroites relations avec des gens importants. Peut-être même influents
> 
> ...



Tu crois qu'avec euh et ... ils


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> ... Que je me suis passé en boucle avec "Jim-La-Jungle" des même et "l'armée" de Voodoo Dick histoire de tenir le coup pendant les 4 mois cités plus haut...
> 
> 
> ...



Le tout étant de ne pas se faire attraper à les écouter


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu crois qu'avec euh et ... ils
> 
> ...



Certaines photos circulent .... Et il est question d'un nain en prime


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

de la musique écoutée en douce, pas de bières, c'est pas cool l'armée suisse


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais il doit avoir d'étroites relations avec des gens importants. Peut-être même influents
> 
> ...



Euh... Steve Jobs?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Certaines photos circulent .... Et il est question d'un nain en prime
> 
> ...



Mais Steve Jobs est grand non?

.....

J'ai comme un doute d'un coup


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Certaines photos circulent .... Et il est question d'un nain en prime
> 
> ...



...et un cheval. 
Si tu regarde bien sur la derniere photo de ce mois ci, ( la "mca0356.jpg") tu veras un "détail" qui ne laisse aucun doute, mais je crois que ca sera pour la prochaine serie de photos qui sera mis en ligne la semaine prochaine.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le tout étant de ne pas se faire attraper à les écouter
> 
> ...



L'avantage d'être romand dans une caserne à Zurich, c'est que les officiers manquent complètement de culture francophone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai même pu ramener des Charlie, en les planquant le minimum, c'est passé comme de rien


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * de la musique écoutée en douce, pas de bières, c'est pas cool l'armée suisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'armée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin... dans la caserne... hors de la caserne... là je dis pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut savoir en plus qu'une caserne ça conduit l'économie locale... le bled dans lequel je me suis retrouvé était symptomatique : tu prenais une carte, tu voyais que tout s'était construit autour de l'aérodrome militaire qui jouxtait la caserne... En fait c'était sa seule raison d'exister. 

J'ai rarement vu un patelin aussi vide... aussi plat... rien, que dalle, juste des grosses bagnoles  de nantis qui voulaient être sûrs de pas être dérangés, culturellement le néant (à part un cinéma, et encore...)


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> J'ai même pu ramener des Charlie, en les planquant le minimum, c'est passé comme de rien
> 
> 
> ...



Tu cherchais les ennuis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca a l'air compliqué la Suisse : il faut être trilingue pour la traverser


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> J'ai rarement vu un patelin aussi vide... aussi plat... rien, que dalle, juste des grosses bagnoles  de nantis qui voulaient être sûrs de pas être dérangés, culturellement le néant (à part un cinéma, et encore...)  *



Quelle belle peinture...

tu nous dis où [ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ] c'est qu'on evite


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> L'armée
> 
> 
> ...



Ce fut court mais presque "traumatisant" ! Tu sembles dégouter rien qu'en te rappelant ces "bons souvenirs"


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Y'a de quoi, tu imagines toi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu cherchais les ennuis
> 
> ...



Fallait bien que je survive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> *Ca a l'air compliqué la Suisse : il faut être trilingue pour la traverser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nan, quadrilingue


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

NON, NON et NON !

Je n'ose même pas imaginer


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> nan, quadrilingue
> 
> ...



C'est encore pire alors !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quelle belle peinture...
> 
> ...



c'est làààà


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * NON, NON et NON !
> 
> Je n'ose même pas imaginer
> 
> ...



c'est pour ca, il faut boire


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> c'est làààà
> 
> ...



ils savent accueillir les touristes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'a pas une version compréhensible


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ce fut court mais presque "traumatisant" ! Tu sembles dégouter rien qu'en te rappelant ces "bons souvenirs"
> 
> ...



disons que c'était supportable... Mais bon, c'était l'armée. Le bon point, c'est qu'après tu sais ce qu'est la connerie militaire, la bonne, la vraie, la grasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement, je me serais retrouvé dans l'infanterie, je désertais au bout de 3 jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au moins, là, les autres gars étaient autant motivés que moi, les caporaux en avaient rien à foutre, et les officiers considéraient les romands comme inutilisables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bref ils nous foutaient la paix


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est pour ca, il faut boire
> 
> ...



Arrivée le dimanche soir en caserne : beurré.

Première sortie de la semaine le mardi : cassé.

Deuxième sortie de la semaine le jeudi : jeté.

Et retour à la maison le samedi, avec 2 heures de train à la clé : bien fini


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ils savent accueillir les touristes
> 
> ...



M'étonnerait, après avoir fréquenté les locaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour revenir au bled, j'ai une copine qui a vécu à Zurich et qui y a fait son collège... Elle m'a plus tard confirmé que c'était le bled le plus chiant qu'elle ait jamais connu


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Arrivée le dimanche soir en caserne : beurré.
> 
> ...



"l'armée forme des hommes, des vrais" qui disait


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> "l'armée forme des hommes, des vrais" qui disait
> 
> ...



De ce côté-là, l'entraînement (déjà bien avancé) fut productif


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> M'étonnerait, après avoir fréquenté les locaux
> 
> ...



dépriment, mais qui me faisait une autre idée de la Suisse


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Dis toi que tu auras une belle expérence à raconter à tes enfants ! Perso, je ne pourrais que dire que je ne l'ai pas faite.
Mais c'est une petite fierté aussi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Allez, on va vous flanquer des cauchemars pour la nuit


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Cela existe donc vraiment !!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Allez, on va vous flanquer des cauchemars pour la nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la touche "Offre d'emploi" ne marche pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faudrait le signaler a l'Adjudant EM André Javet 
andre.javet@lw.admin.ch


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Dis toi que tu auras une belle expérence à raconter à tes enfants ! Perso, je ne pourrais que dire que je ne l'ai pas faite.
> Mais c'est une petite fierté aussi
> 
> 
> ...



En fait, c'est une des expériences principal du mâle suisse... Tu prends quelques gars ayant fait leur service, tu les mets ensemble autour d'une table, au bout d'une heure ils causent armée, garanti. 

D'ailleurs vous en avez une belle démo là, maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les expériences à raconter... J'en ai deux trois belles qui doivent encore servir d'exemple à ne pas suivre aux instructeurs de la caserne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On citera notamment "pour bien dissimuler votre poste d'observation, il est recommandé de ne pas bronzer torse nu à côté au moment où un avion de reconnaissance passe au dessus"


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> faudrait le signaler a l'Adjudant EM André Javet
> andre.javet@lw.admin.ch
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

j'ai adoré l'anime flash de présentation


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai adoré l'anime flash de présentation  *



Attends ils ont modernisé, c'est pas possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avant il y avait juste les deux F/A-18 du début, et encore pas sous tous les navigateurs


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> On citera notamment "pour bien dissimuler votre poste d'observation, il est recommandé de ne pas bronzer torse nu à côté au moment où un avion de reconnaissance passe au dessus"
> 
> 
> ...



L'armée suisse a fait l'acquisition d'avions renifleurs !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> "pour bien dissimuler votre poste d'observation, il est recommandé de ne pas bronzer torse nu à côté au moment où un avion de reconnaissance passe au dessus"
> 
> 
> ...



MDR

ca s'invente pas des truc pareil LOL


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Attends ils ont modernisé, c'est pas possible
> 
> ...



c'est dingue ce qu'on arrive a faire de nos jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est là qu'on voit que l'armée est au top de la technologie


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> MDR
> 
> ...



Non, ça ne s'invente pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Malheureusement on n'a pas pu récupérer la photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu en veux une autre ?


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Messieurs,

Comme toujours, ce fut un plaisir.

Mais demain mon "clairon-réveil" va encore me tuer !

Bonne nuit


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> Tu en veux une autre ?
> 
> 
> ...



Une petite dernière et j'y vais


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> Tu en veux une autre ?
> ...



Allez un derniere avant d'aller se coucher


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

On signalera quand même que j'en parle au passé, mais que c'est toujours du présent...

En Suisse, l'armée c'est jusqu'à 30 ans, une fois tous les ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et encore, avant c'était jusqu'à 42 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Heureusement, les 3 semaines annuelles sont bien tranquilles... Plus ambiance "camp de scout" qu'autre chose... Vu que personne n'en plus a rien à foutre.. à part les officiers supérieurs qui n'ont que ça dans la vie, mais ils préfèrent ne pas trop se frotter aux soldats en cours de répétition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est réputé moins malléable qu'une recrue


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Messieurs,
> 
> Comme toujours, ce fut un plaisir.
> 
> ...



bonne nuit Karl et passe le bonjour au sonneur de ma part demain matin


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit à toi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Allez un derniere avant d'aller se coucher
> 
> ...



J'essaie de faire vite


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Une petite dernière et j'y vais
> 
> ...



bon tu restes ou pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Une petite dernière et j'y vais
> 
> ...



allez moi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> J'essaie de faire vite
> 
> ...



fait comme tu le sent, on patiente

une bonne crise de rire avant de dormir, y'a rien de mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Y'a tjrs qlq'un ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

1, 2, 1, 2 micro


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

bon je vais aller faire dormir mes ti zyeuzyeux, je viendrais voir ca demain ;p


----------



## melaure (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 1, 2, 1, 2 micro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ne confonds pas forum et iChat ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Un soir, au beau milieu des trois semaines d'exercice finaux en campagne... Une petite troupe d'une dizaine d'observateurs guidés par leur très sage caporal (un gars qui s'était fait désigner volontaire, à son grand désespoir, bref motivé comme jamais) paumés dans un patelin de l'Oberland Bernois.

On savait que la nuit allait être chaude, hélicos, exercices, peut-être même troupes spéciales risquaient de nous tomber dessus. Il y avait une sortie, et (pour la première fois en 14 semaines) on s'était dit qu'on allait être sages, se mettre au lit afin d'être frais et tout masteriser afin d'avoir la paix. 

ce qui fut fait. Tout le monde se mit au lit, les natels réglés pour sonner vers 23h40, on savait que le cuistot resterait réveillé, et le chauffeur (parti chez sa copine) devait revenir vers minuit, pile au moment où on devait reprendre le service. 

Les heures passèrent... Tout d'un coup, des coups de poing à la porte du cantonnement. Le caporal se souleva, baillant, alla ouvrir en slip.
"Oh... lieutenant... quelle bonne surprise, comment allez-vous?"
(accent allemand)"Y a personne sur le poste?"
"ben... euh, sin enfin normalement...."
là, un silence, suivi d'un gros doute. Le caporal regarda sa montre, 4 heures du mat'. Oups. Il se dirigea vers la salle où sont censés se trouver les personnes de service, personne. Il se précipita dans le dortoir, alluma, tout le monde était au complet. 

Les natels avaient sonné, mais étaient réglés sur silence. le cuistot s'était couché comme tout le monde, le chauffeur avait fait les prolongations avec sa copine...

Pendant qu'on pionçait, la centrale d'engagement, affolée de n'avoir aucune nouvelle, avait fait tous nos natels, sans aucun résultat, et s'était résolue à réveiller à 2h30 du mat' un lieutenant pour qu'il se tape 1h30 de route pour réveiller 10 glandus dormant du sommeil du juste


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

LOL, c'est là où on regreterais presque de pas avoir fait son armée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, je blague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ca fait du bien de lire de telles histoires


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

sur ce bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu ne confonds pas forum et iChat ?
> 
> ...



Non ici c'est UltraFlood


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Allez pour demain matin, voilà la suite :

Forcément, les 10 glandus se mangèrent un poste d'exercice pour faute de service... "poste d'exercice" signifant démonter les  infrastructures installées pour les remonter dans le bled le plus pourri que les instructeurs aient pu trouver depuis la création des observateurs des forces aériennes... Un poste, certes avec une jolie vue, mais perché sur une colline tuante à monter, des câbles à faire passer au milieu d'un village, et un cantonnement se réduisant à un garage abandonné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec l'aide d'un camarade dont le groupe était déjà passé deux fois sur ce poste (première fois pour retard dans l'établissement de la ligne de télécoms, la 2e fois pour avoir salué les instructeurs de façon pas suffisamment enjouée... ça ne s'invente pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) On installa donc en pleine nuit tout le bordel.

Le lendemain, j'étais avec un autre sur le poste quand tout d'un coup, un point noir dans le ciel. J'observe... le point noir grossissait. J'ai eu le temps de crier à mon camarade "transmets : un hélico de transport - basse altitude - direction ouest droit sur nous !!!" avant de plonger sous un arbre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'hélico - un super puma pour ceux que ça intéresse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - nous passa à 20 mètres au dessus du crâne... Mauvais signe. 2 minutes plus tard, le bruit de son moteur s'estompait à un kilomètre de notre post, pour ensuite redevenir clair. Très mauvais signe... 

"Dis, c'était un transport de troupes, non?"
"je crois bien... on va se retrouver avec des explos sur le dos"
"gééénial."
"je transmets déjà ou j'attends?"
"attends... au moins on sait plus ou moins d'où ils sont censés venir..."

Petite note : les "explos" -explorateurs- sont dans l'armée suisse ce qui se rapproche le plus de troupes d'élite. Entraînés pour s'infiltrer, pour jouer les fantômes, pour se glisser n'importe où... et méprisant souverainement des "touristes" dans notre genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(On signalera que Florent vient de passer 4 mois à avoir un entraînement très proche du leur, d'où son humeur ces temps-ci... mais c'est censé s'estomper au fil des semaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Seulement, les touristes avaient pris la précaution de corrompre à coups de chocolat les gamins du village, alors en vacances, en leur précisant de nous signaler tout monsieur habillé en soldat qui traînerait dans les environs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après que l'hélico ait atterri, on les a vu rappliquer à toutes jambes :

"M'sieur, m'sieur : y a un gros hélicoptère qui a atterri là-bas!" 
"et vous avez vu quelque chose?"
"oui, une dizaine de soldats avec de la peinture sur le visage en sont descendus et sont partis dans cette forêt!"

Sourire mesquin. C'est fou ce que les enfants sont adorables.

"Bon... on transmet cette fois?"
"Nous disions donc... 10 explorateurs d'infanterie ont atterri à telle heure au point coordonnée X/Y... niqués 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Je me mis alors à les chercher aux jumelles... Sans succès pendant plus d'une heure. J'entendis alors des bruits de pas sur le petit chemin d'à côté. Je jetai un prudent coup d'oeil... pour arriver 10 gars, en promenade du dimanche, me faisant des grands signes "saalut les copains"

On était tombés sur les seuls branleurs que comptaient les explos de cette année-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui nous demandèrent si un retour avec notre véhicule était négociable (alors qu'ils étaient censés rentrer à pied). On leur dit de s'adresser au caporal. 

Celui-ci leur répondit que c'était ok... mais en échange des quelques notes qu'ils avaient pris au sujet de notre installation.
"exclu !"
"ok... alors vous rentrez à pied... bonne promenade..."
Ils rentrèrent en véhicule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le soir, on recevait l'ordre de revenir à notre emplacement normal... On a appris plus tard que le capitaine des explos fut fou furieux que ses protégés se soient fait avoir par de simples observateurs


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

LOL, ca met de bonne humeur dès le matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci pour ces temoignages


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Bonjour a tous et bonne derniere journée avant le week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

"l'UltraFlood devrait etre un peu maussade dans la journée mais pourait se reveiller dans la soirée"


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Et les boulots en urgence, ça va?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * LOL, ca met de bonne humeur dès le matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au moins ça aura servi à quelque chose


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

C'était Black Beru, en direct de la biblio de la fac de sciences de l'uni de Fribourg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, si je travaillais maintenant?


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Tes histoires Black Beru ne font que confirmer ma motivation de ne pas faire le service militaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous (et à toutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Et les boulots en urgence, ça va?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, pour l'instant oui, mais ils vont se reveiller cette aprém comme tous les vendredi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Allez tous au boulo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a toute pour la pause


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

un petit café ?


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec Windows, c'est que ça plante souvent ! Comme ce matin !!!


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Mais je ne démoralise pas .....


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Mais je ne démoralise pas .....
> 
> 
> 
> *



keep cool


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Il faut juste être patient et avoir se dire que ce soir on va retrouver son petit Mac ...


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> keep cool
> 
> ...



No problemo !! Ma liaison internet fonctionne


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Je vais peut-être donner les résultats de Google tiens. Vu le nombre de personnes qui ont jouer, cela va être rapide ...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

c'est une idée ca, pour relancer la machine


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Un petit plaisir ...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit plaisir ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis fier de toi


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Continue comme ca et tu seras bientot plus major


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Continue comme ca et tu seras bientot plus major
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon rêve : sortir de ce cauchemar  !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mon rêve : sortir de ce cauchemar  !!!
> 
> ...



d'ici une semaine ou 2 en continuant comme ca, ca devrait etre jouable


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Windows a décidé de me faire chier aujourd'hui : les serveurs refonctionnent !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Windows a décidé de me faire chier aujourd'hui : les serveurs refonctionnent !!!  *



adieu UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Allez, a table avant le grand rush


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

ca s'annonce vraiment comme je le pensais


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2003)

Condoléances ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Et moi, avec les c..neries d'Apple, j'ai été totalement inefficace ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà ce que c'est que de mettre un ordi en face d'un informaticien pendant une matinée


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

les rumeurs vont bon train.

Wait and see


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, a table avant le grand rush
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qu'est-ce que je disais


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2003)

A la votre ...


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2003)

Je vais en voir de toutes les couleurs cet aprem !


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2003)

Bon on va bosser un peu quand même ....


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bon on va bosser un peu quand même ....  *



non je fais une pause


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2003)

Alors Globalcut, débordé ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Alors Globalcut, débordé ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mega speed comme prevu,
là pause en attente de la validation du client 
et aprés respeed


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et toi ca roule ?


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non je fais une pause
> 
> ...



Ahhhh tes pauses ! C'est un rite ou c'est syndical


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ahhhh tes pauses ! C'est un rite ou c'est syndical
> 
> ...



Un rite MacGénien


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et toi ca roule ?  *



Enfin une journée où il n'y a pas un chat et où le téléphone dort ! Que c'est agréable ce silence ...


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un rite MacGénien
> 
> ...



Les créateurs de ce site ne savent pas tout le mal qu'il ont fait à la productivité (quel vilain mot) de certaines entreprises françaises !


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2003)

J'en profite un peu car ce soir pas d'Ultrafood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu n'auras pas peur tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Enfin une journée où il n'y a pas un chat et où le téléphone dort ! Que c'est agréable ce silence ...  *



veinard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je viens juste d'avoir la validation, alors je vous laisse

Peut-etre a ce soir et bon UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'en profite un peu car ce soir pas d'Ultrafood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vas pas etre là

snif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bon je verais bien


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

Ca y est c'est le week-end


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

Tiens, je connaissais pas ce thread


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

Ça m'a l'air pas mal.


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

Ça consiste en quoi exactement


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

C'est que je ne voudrais pas être hors sujet.


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

Pour une première fois, ce serait mal vu.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

oui c'est bien ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bienvenue


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

pour mieux comprendre il faut tout lire


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

mais tu m'as l'air bien renseigné


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

Bon, je te laisse lire tout ca et repasserais tout à l'heure voir ce que tu en auras tiré


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

en attendant passons a autre chose


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et vous quel nounours etes-vous ?


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

J'ai tout lu


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

Mais je vais recommencer une deuxième fois, histoire d'être vraiment sûr.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

c'est sur... presque 7000 posts c'est long a lire


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

Ça serait vraiment dommage de passer à côté d'un post hyper important.


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

Que des posts de fond. Vraiment interessant.


----------



## iMax (21 Juin 2003)

N'empêche, Global, t'as un certain talent, c'est dur de parler tout seul...

Je fais de temps en temps un petit saut ici et tout ce que je vois, c'est Global et Kristof qui gueulent dans le vide et y'a même pas d'echo..


----------



## iMax (21 Juin 2003)

En fait, krystof, j'ai vu ta signature, qu'est-ce qu'il devient Sonyboy-FEELGOOD-DocteurLove ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * N'empêche, Global, t'as un certain talent, c'est dur de parler tout seul...
> 
> Je fais de temps en temps un petit saut ici et tout ce que je vois, c'est Global et Kristof qui gueulent dans le vide et y'a même pas d'echo..
> 
> ...



ca fait lgtps que tu es venu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maintenant on est plusieurs et les monologues c'est fini (sauf en periode de crise)


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Mais je vais recommencer une deuxième fois, histoire d'être vraiment sûr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as bien raison, c'est fait pour ca


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ça serait vraiment dommage de passer à côté d'un post hyper important.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ose meme pas imaginer


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Que des posts de fond. Vraiment interessant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est Blackberu qui va etre content apres tout ce qu'il  nous a raconté hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as pas tout lu toi


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai tout lu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/p


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

c'est dingue cette manie de lire a l'envers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meme les magazines je fait comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est normal Dr ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

petit rappel quotidien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> * devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

juste comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

Bon je crois qu'il est temps que je sorte prendre l'ai


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

euh non


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

une guinness pour moi stp


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

une Guinness G majuscule


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

l'est pourri ce clavier


----------



## iMax (21 Juin 2003)

Global: r'arrives à faire combien de posts à la minute ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Global: r'arrives à faire combien de posts à la minute ?  *



je sais pas j'ai jamais calculé


----------



## iMax (21 Juin 2003)

Essai de flood ultra véloce

powered by iMax


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 1


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 2


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 3


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 4


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 5


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 6


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 7


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 8


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 9


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 10


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 11


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et 12


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et bien 12 à la minute sans tabs


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et a 3 gr


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

euh non 2.5


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

d'autres questions ou je peux y aller ?


----------



## iMax (21 Juin 2003)

> _Ce message a déjà été posté dans la base de données._
> 
> Merci d'utiliser le bouton 'Retour' de votre navigateur.



Merde...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, ca demande de connaitre les rouages du systeme aussi


----------



## iMax (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * d'autres questions ou je peux y aller ?  *



Ouais, ouais, c'est bon... 
Je sais ou te trouver, t'habites ici...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

D'ailleur, y'a un DVD en vente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voir les modalités d'acquisisson auprès de BlackBeru


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais, ouais, c'est bon...
> Je sais ou te trouver, t'habites ici...
> ...



lol
presque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon je m'eloigne un peu du Mac, mais repasserais


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ça consiste en quoi exactement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En pas grand'chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait je me suis laissé dire que ça devenait du chat en différé


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Pour une première fois, ce serait mal vu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surtout qu'il y a un affreux modérateur à gros sourcils qui floode aussi dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mal fréquenté, je vous dis pas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai tout lu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est normal que ton nez ait pris 10 cm ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Que des posts de fond. Vraiment interessant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attends, tu nous prends pour qui? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a juste trois jours, on finissait de disserter sur les problèmes éthiques que pose le clonage des mouches


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca fait lgtps que tu es venu
> 
> ...



période de crise = quand tout le monde bosse


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est Blackberu qui va etre content apres tout ce qu'il  nous a raconté hier
> 
> ...



J'assumerai... seul... délaissé...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * c'est dingue cette manie de lire a l'envers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense pas, mais de ta part plus rien ne m'étonne


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et bien 12 à la minute sans tabs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleur, y'a un DVD en vente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rappelons l'offre promotionnelle démente : 

_Un autocollant MacGé offert pour tout achat du DVD "Flooder sans peine avec Globalcut"_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

Et ne vous marrez pas comme ça, on en a _vraiment_ des autocollants MacGé


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

Même qu'on en avait collé partout lors de l'Apple Expo 2000


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Surtout qu'il y a un affreux modérateur à gros sourcils qui floode aussi dedans
> 
> ...



et c'est toi qui dit ca ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> période de crise = quand tout le monde bosse
> 
> ...



oui, oui, ca arrive


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> J'assumerai... seul... délaissé...
> 
> ...



t'inquietes, je suis de retour


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je pense pas, mais de ta part plus rien ne m'étonne
> 
> ...



merci de me rassurer


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Et ne vous marrez pas comme ça, on en a vraiment des autocollants MacGé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il t'en reste ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Même qu'on en avait collé partout lors de l'Apple Expo 2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et en 2003 tu fais quoi ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> dépriment, mais qui me faisait une autre idée de la Suisse
> 
> ...



Tiens je viens de me rendre compte qu'en fait je m'étais mal exprimé... la copine en question habitait Zurich, mais a fait son collège dans le charmant bled avec tout plein de militaires qui se trouve dans la banlieue de Zurich...
Et c'est bien de Dübendorf, son aérodrome, ses ptits vieux, son administration communale que je parlais...

Zurich, forcément, c'est autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les "gros" bastions de la scène alternative d'outre-sarine y sont bien représentés entre autres


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

oh, tu sais, moi et la géo de la Belgique


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et c'est toi qui dit ca ?
> 
> ...



J'avertis, comme ça ils ont pas de mauvaise surprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gnihihihi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'inquietes, je suis de retour
> 
> ...



Cool, je vais pouvoir éteindre la veilleuse


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il t'en reste ?  *



Je crois bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et des cartes de visite, aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surtout celle de l'AE 2002 trafiquées à l'arrache sous photoshop au stand presse et imprimées sur du papier cartonné "emprunté pour échantillon" chez Canon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais c'est surtout Veejee qui a dû en garder... Même qu'il s'en était fait piquer


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Cool, je vais pouvoir éteindre la veilleuse
> 
> ...



mais qui c'est qui va surveiller ce thread si t'es plus là


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Cool, je vais pouvoir éteindre la veilleuse
> 
> ...



attention au dérapages


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et en 2003 tu fais quoi ?  *



Le voyage est planifié, comme chaque année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même pendant l'armée, j'avais réussi à faire passer le voyage à l'AE comme "nécessité professionnelle"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'était en 2001... le jour oû les huiles m'ont dit que c'était OK, gros titre dans les journaux : "Apple Expo 2001 annulée !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'y ai quand même été... rien que pour profiter du congé arraché de haute lutte


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> attention au dérapages
> 
> ...



non pas la veilleuse j'ai peur du noir, il faut tjrs une petite loupiote, qui brille ds la nuit, comme les étoiles


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais qui c'est qui va surveiller ce thread si t'es plus là  *



Mon autorité naturelle


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je crois bien
> 
> ...



bon pour 2003, y'a plus qu'a trouver un 3...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

Bon... si je rédigeais les news, moi? 

'Vais encore me coucher à 3h du mat'


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non pas la veilleuse j'ai peur du noir, il faut tjrs une petite loupiote, qui brille ds la nuit, comme les étoiles   *



tu brilles deja ;p


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Mon autorité naturelle
> 
> ...



bien maitre


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non pas la veilleuse j'ai peur du noir, il faut tjrs une petite loupiote, qui brille ds la nuit, comme les étoiles   *



Et comme ça, ça va mieux?


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Bon... si je rédigeais les news, moi?
> 
> 'Vais encore me coucher à 3h du mat'
> 
> ...



je crois de tutes façons que c'est une habitude chez vous de vous coucher quand les poules se lèvent


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bien maitre
> 
> ...



_&lt;ronronne d'aise&gt;_


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Et comme ça, ça va mieux?
> 
> ...



merci je vais la garder tout à coté de moi, mais vu sa taille elle risque de s'éteindre


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je crois de tutes façons que c'est une habitude chez vous de vous coucher quand les poules se lèvent
> 
> ...



Le débat philosophique du soir : 

- Pourquoi les filles ont toujours raison?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Et comme ça, ça va mieux?
> 
> ...



je suis sur que ton intention va toucher MacElene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'elle galantrie ce BlackBeru 
S


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Le débat philosophique du soir :
> 
> ...



ben on a pas le cerveau fait de la même manière, par exemple nous on peut faire plusieurs choses en même temps


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je suis sur que ton intention va toucher MacElene
> 
> ...



Malgré les apparences, les modérateurs ne passent pas leur temps à effacer les threads et bannir les gens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Bon cette fois, je me mets aux news, sinon Rédac'Chef Adoré va encore me menacer de mort violente_





A dans 1 heure 30


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merci je vais la garder tout à coté de moi, mais vu sa taille elle risque de s'éteindre
> 
> ...



parcequ'elles ont toujours raison, la preuve


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

*- Pourquoi les filles ont toujours raison?  * 

je n'ai pas tjrs raison, je constate, et je me régale de vos fadaises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je connais des mecs qui veulent tjrs avoir le dernier mot


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben on a pas le cerveau fait de la même manière, par exemple nous on peut faire plusieurs choses en même temps
> 
> ...



Genre rédiger plusieurs news sur les jeux vidéo Mac à la fois !!?? Waaaaah pas possible, il faut que tu me montres ça


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je serais surement deja endormis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon courrage et bonne nuit si on se revoit pas


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Genre rédiger plusieurs news sur les jeux vidéo Mac à la fois !!?? Waaaaah pas possible, il faut que tu me montres ça
> 
> ...



faut pas rever non plus


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Genre rédiger plusieurs news sur les jeux vidéo Mac à la fois !!?? Waaaaah pas possible, il faut que tu me montres ça
> 
> ...



ça je ne crois pas je n'ai pas 15 bras comme Shiva, pardon, et puis les jeux j'ai passé l'âge, bien que j'adore


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * - Pourquoi les filles ont toujours raison?
> 
> je n'ai pas tjrs raison, je constate, et je me régale de vos fadaises
> 
> ...



a mon avis c'est tous les mescs qui sont comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et la sortie de TombRaider qui est repoussée en juillet


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> a mon avis c'est tous les mescs qui sont comme ca
> 
> ...



comme toi, par hasard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on fait pas le poid sans doute!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> comme toi, par hasard
> 
> ...




non, je disais ca, c'est un constat c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je ne me sent pas visé


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

C'est quoi l'éducation nocturne ? (air faussement désintéressé)

C'est pas un commentaire, c'est une question   

 d'après une question de  Yip ds Speudo en cyborg,
voilà l'éducation nocturne en question
http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB25&amp;Number=420374&amp;page=0&amp;view=collapsed&amp;sb=5&amp;o=&amp;fpart=3
je fais mon éducation et est ce que j'en fais moi?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

Allé Elene, encore 6 et tu vas pouvoir faire de beaux reves


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Allé Elene, encore 6 et tu vas pouvoir faire de beaux reves
> 
> 
> 
> ...



encore 4
je vais atteindre mon but et je vais rêver de quoi cette nuit, devinez?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quoi l'éducation nocturne ? (air faussement désintéressé)
> 
> C'est pas un commentaire, c'est une question
> 
> ...



tu fais bien ce que tu veux, et comme tu veux


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> encore 4
> je vais atteindre mon but et je vais rêver de quoi cette nuit, devinez?
> ...



je n'ose imaginer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'UltraFlood ?
d'autrechose qu'on ne connait pas ?
de quelqu'un d'autre ?

bref j'en sais rien


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu fais bien ce que tu veux, et comme tu veux
> 
> ...



mais crois-tu que dans la vie l'on fasse toujours ce que l'on veut?
Je n'en suis pas certaine, on peur juste modifier certaines choses sans savoir ce que sera demain.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

C'est sur qu'on fait pas toujours ce que l'on veux.
Il faut savoir faire des concessions, mais il faut aussi savoir dire non. Et ce non n'est pas forcement facile, mais si on sait et si on l'a deja dit, je pense qu'on est un peu plus fort.


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * C'est sur qu'on fait pas toujours ce que l'on veux.
> Il faut savoir faire des concessions, mais il faut aussi savoir dire non.   *



très bon principe d'éducation, ....... je l'applique souvent

et voilà 200 post .


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

allez, sur ce je vais me coucher et je pense que je vais bien rever, ou cauchemarder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
Bonne nuit a vous 2 et continuez de bien flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> très bon principe d'éducation, ....... je l'applique souvent
> 
> ...



Felicitations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




continue comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reste la meme


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

dites donc on est bientot a la page 300


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

v'a p'tetre falloir penser a flooder encore plus


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

je sais pas si ca sera possible


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

mais si MacElene reste parmis nous ca ira surement plus vite


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

Et , oui il y a un "et" ca risque d'etre encore plus passionnant


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

72 72 bonne année ca


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

Ben ça m'aura pris encore plus longtemps que prévu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faich' les éditeurs qui ne bougent pas l'orteil pendant une semaine entière pour sortir toutes leurs annonces le vendredi soir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi qui avais gardé 2-3 infos sympas de côté, elles sont ensevelies sous l'avalanche maintenant...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

Allez... Bonne nuit


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * En fait, krystof, j'ai vu ta signature, qu'est-ce qu'il devient Sonyboy-FEELGOOD-DocteurLove ?  *



Il rumine au fond de son cachot en attendant qu'on lui rende la liberté.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

Bonjour et bon été à l'UltraFlood


----------



## Milhouse (21 Juin 2003)

Putain, ça c'est du flood de chez flood, et après on ose dire que je spam


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

flood de chez flood = UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> flood de chez flood = UltraFlood
> 
> ...



et c'est ici et nulle part ailleurs


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)

Heureusement que tu précises, je n'avais pas encore compris.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

C'est bien de le rappeler de temps en temps, et de le préciser aux nouveaux arrivants


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2003)

Bonjour les flooders !

Je vais me recoucher ...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

Bonne re-nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as du bien faire la fete


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il rumine au fond de son cachot en attendant qu'on lui rende la liberté.
> 
> ...



Les modérateurs font des expériences génétiques sur lui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On s'en sert actuellement aussi pour tester des shampooings, histoire de faire des économies


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

Milhouse a dit:
			
		

> * Putain, ça c'est du flood de chez flood, et après on ose dire que je spam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prend exemple, jeune m4k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu vois, y a pas qu'à TO et MOHAA que le clan m4k rayonne


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour les flooders !
> 
> Je vais me recoucher ...
> 
> ...








Moi j'émerge...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est toujors trop court une nuit


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est toujors trop court une nuit
> 
> ...



Surtout si tu la passes debout


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

surtout


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

Je crois qu'une nouvelle page s'impose


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Speciale dedicace a Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je passais juste en vitesse je file à la fête de la musique !!!




*Musica maestro !!!*


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Les modérateurs font des expériences génétiques sur lui...
> 
> ...



Faites gaffes quand même. Surtout pour les shampooings aux oeufs.


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Bon, ce soir, c'est la fête de la miousic.
Alors :


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Do


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

bonne soirée a tous


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

vive la fete de la biere


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

vive la fete de la biere


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

et des kebabs


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Ré


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Mi


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Fa


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Sol


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Fa  *



facile à chanter hé hé hé


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

fa bemole


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

mi diese


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

do ré mi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

mi ré do


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

do do


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

la la


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * fa bemole  *


Pas de chance, c'est comme le mi dièze, ça existe pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Si


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas de chance, c'est comme le mi dièze, ça existe pas.
> 
> 
> ...



et pourquoi pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans l'UltraFlood tout est possible


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et pourquoi pas
> 
> ...



J'ai dit nan


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Je crois qu'une nouvelle page s'impose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on va peut-etre arriver au 300 ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

allez, je repasse plus tard vous lire


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

UltraFloodez


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Bon, bah si avec toutes ces notes vous arrivez pas à faire un morceau...je retire 5000 posts à Globalcut.


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * allez, je repasse plus tard vous lire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais pas remarqué qu'il y avait des choses à lire ici.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on va peut-etre arriver au 300 ce soir
> 
> ...



Si vous vous mettez à chanter, c'est en effet probable


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, bah si avec toutes ces notes vous arrivez pas à faire un morceau...je retire 5000 posts à Globalcut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le lendemain, il les aura récupérés


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'avais pas remarqué qu'il y avait des choses à lire ici.
> 
> ...



plutôt à parcourir... (tribute to Sonnyboy : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

et ben, j'ai pas bcp de lecture


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'avais pas remarqué qu'il y avait des choses à lire ici.
> 
> ...



c'est parceque t'es pas assez attentif


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Si vous vous mettez à chanter, c'est en effet probable
> 
> ...



c'est mal barré les choeurs n'y sont pas


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

quoique je suis revenu


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Le lendemain, il les aura récupérés
> 
> ...



faut pas abuser non plus ;p


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

ca a été mort ce soir, et je ne pense pas que j'y arriverais tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

17x25= 425


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

je pense que si je post 425 posts, y'en a qui vont aire la geule


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

bon, en soit c'est pas grand chose


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

surtout a ce rythme là


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

faut juste trouver quoi raconter


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

et quelques relances de temps de temps


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

pas se faire chopper par un modo pointilleux


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

etnormalement en 2, 3 heures le tour est joué


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

il faut avoir egalement quelques bieres au frais


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

mais qui dit bieres, dit pauses pipi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

et ces pauses peuvent compromettre la finalisation du defi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

je m'explique...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

en allant pisser on peux se perdre dans le couloir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

rencontrer un mur


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

oui, oui, je cofirme


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

ou retomber dans le frigidaire, ce qui ma fois est le moins pire


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

et puis pour UltraFlooder mieux vaut etre plusieurs


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Alors les quelques 400 posts qui restent avant les 300 pages ca sera pas pour ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

en tout cas pas si je suis tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

bon, ca va, arretes de tirer la langues


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

j'ai dit ca va


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

ben non, ca va pas, j'ai pas fini ma page


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



ok, la ca va


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

je viens de chercher "Ultraflood" sur Google francais,

voici le resultat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Essayez avec cette orthographe : ultraflow
> 
> Forums MacGeneration : Qui est en ligne ?
> ... KARL40, Membre, Major, 18/06/2003 12:30, Lis un sujet en mode plat ULTRAFLOOD! ... pem,
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Donc l'UltraFlood est un © de MacG et Alèm tout particulierement


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

je vous propose donc de definir ce therme afin qu'il soit (d'ici quelques année) dans le grand Robert


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Donc vu qu'il y'a personne d'autre je commence...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

UltraFlood : "therme d'origine MacGenerationniene crée par Alèm"


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

UltraFlood : "therme d'origine MacGenerationniene crée par Alèm le  24/04/2002 à 11:51


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

UltraFlood : "therme d'origine MacGenerationniene crée par Alèm le  24/04/2002 à 11:51 et dont le premier post fut "allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!"


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

UltraFlood : "therme d'origine MacGenerationniene crée par Alèm le  24/04/2002 à 11:51 et dont le premier post fut "allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!".
Ce therme UltraFlood se veux conviviale


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je pense que si je post 425 posts, y'en a qui vont aire la geule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chiche


----------



## Milhouse (22 Juin 2003)

T'as pas l'impression de parler un peu tout seul là ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

UltraFlood : "therme d'origine MacGenerationniene crée par Alèm le  24/04/2002 à 11:51 et dont le premier post fut "allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!".
Ce therme UltraFlood se veux conviviale et repond également a un remplissage du "CyberVide"


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * pas se faire chopper par un modo pointilleux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heureusement qu'il y a le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'aurais risqué de le prendre mal


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

UltraFlood : "therme d'origine MacGenerationniene crée par Alèm le  24/04/2002 à 11:51 et dont le premier post fut "allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!".
Ce therme UltraFlood se veux conviviale et repond également a un remplissage du "CyberVide".
Ici pas de sujet precis, pas de jugement


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * il faut avoir egalement quelques bieres au frais  *



Tutafait


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * mais qui dit bieres, dit pauses pipi  *



On sent une longue expérience


----------



## Milhouse (22 Juin 2003)

Y en a qui ont vraiment que ça a faire....


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et ces pauses peuvent compromettre la finalisation du defi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'où l'intérêt d'une planification mûrement réfléchie


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * en allant pisser on peux se perdre dans le couloir  *



...

Mort de rire


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

UltraFlood : "therme d'origine MacGenerationniene crée par Alèm le  24/04/2002 à 11:51 et dont le premier post fut "allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!".
Ce therme UltraFlood se veux conviviale et repond également a un remplissage du "CyberVide".


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et puis pour UltraFlooder mieux vaut etre plusieurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youhouuuuu


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> * (x 10)



... Ah le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, pourquoi toujours le rouge, au fait?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *  UltraFlood : "therme d'origine MacGenerationniene crée par Alèm le  24/04/2002 à 11:51 et dont le premier post fut "allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!".
> Ce therme UltraFlood se veux conviviale et repond également a un remplissage du "CyberVide".
> *



Plus précisément est une technique élaborée, réclamant des compétences informatiques élevées et un sens aigu du monologue. 
On conseille généralement de ne pratiquer l'ultraflood que dans les espaces prévus à cet espace.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> chiche
> 
> ...



bien sur


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Milhouse a dit:
			
		

> * T'as pas l'impression de parler un peu tout seul là ?  *



de fois l'UltraFlood est dificile


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

L'utilité de l'ultraflood est assez nébuleuse, on citera notamment la possibilité de se défouler, un flattage de l'ego assuré et paradoxalement un certain impact social.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

Milhouse a dit:
			
		

> * T'as pas l'impression de parler un peu tout seul là ?  *



Il est toujours comme ça, rassure-toi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Heureusement qu'il y a le
> 
> ...



je ne pensais pas a toi en particulier, mais a celui qui m'avait banni temporairement sans que je sache qui c'etait


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Tutafait
> 
> ...



ca tombe bien il me reste une valise


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> On sent une longue expérience
> 
> ...



A qui le dis-tu


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Milhouse a dit:
			
		

> * Y en a qui ont vraiment que ça a faire....  *



Oui c'est ca l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Milhouse a dit:
			
		

> * Y en a qui ont vraiment que ça a faire....  *



si tu veux pas participer, tant pis


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je ne pensais pas a toi en particulier, mais a celui qui m'avait banni temporairement sans que je sache qui c'etait
> 
> ...



Très franchement, je ne sais pas non plus qui c'était... Les modéros reçoivent simplement un message "xyz a été banni."


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



tu t'es deja perdu dans un couloir? et bien c'est grandiose


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Youhouuuuu
> 
> ...


ca me parait bien parti


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> * Super intéressant. Quelques uns se sont échappés du Bar...
> *



Yesss,  j'ai énervé Floppy


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Plus précisément est une technique élaborée, réclamant des compétences informatiques élevées et un sens aigu du monologue.
> On conseille généralement de ne pratiquer l'ultraflood que dans les espaces prévus à cet espace.   *



oui c'est bien dit ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




reste a mettre le tout en forme


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu t'es deja perdu dans un couloir? et bien c'est grandiose
> 
> ...



Dans des escaliers, oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais dans un couloir, non pas encore...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> ca me parait bien parti
> 
> 
> ...



Mais ça va mal continuer... J'ai un projet à tester... Et pour ça il faut que je coupe la connec


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Dans des escaliers, oui
> 
> ...



faut un debut a tout ;p


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

bon je crois que je vais laisser tomber la definition de l'UltraFlood car c'est pas trop mon truc de m'exprimer dans de jolis thermes comme le fait BlackBeru


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bon je crois que je vais laisser tomber la definition de l'UltraFlood car c'est pas trop mon truc de m'exprimer dans de jolis thermes comme le fait BlackBeru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourtant tu es le plus compétent en la matière me semble-t-il


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Autre chose ;p : C'est quoi cette manie a la fete de la musique de reprndre U2 de facon catastrophique ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

Bon... j'ai réalisé mon but de la soirée...  Dépasser Maousse


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Autre chose ;p : C'est quoi cette manie a la fete de la musique de reprndre U2 de facon catastrophique ?  *



J'aurais du mal à te répondre... Chez moi c'était déjà tellement déplorable que même du U2 mal repris aurait été un bonheur...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Pourtant tu es le plus compétent en la matière me semble-t-il
> 
> ...



Pour le faire, peut-etre, mais pour le decrire c'est autre chose


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

Je te laisse un moment... le temps de faire ces tests... Je pense que je repasserai rapidement plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Bon... j'ai réalisé mon but de la soirée...  Dépasser Maousse
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bravo, vivement que tu me rejoignes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis seul, face à 2 monuments là


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> J'aurais du mal à te répondre... Chez moi c'était déjà tellement déplorable que même du U2 mal repris aurait été un bonheur...   *



va pas te faire du mal


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Je te laisse un moment... le temps de faire ces tests... Je pense que je repasserai rapidement plus tard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon je laisse les bieres au frais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca sera surement pour un autre jour le GigaFlood ;p


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

c'est deja fini la musique


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Enfin celle de dehors


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

je vais pouvoir remettre la mienne


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2003)

enfin du calme, ma musique à moi je préfère.
Je ne vais plus être génée, par ce fond sonore cacophonique.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Je trouve que la fete de la muique c'etait bcp mieux, il y a quelques années


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bravo, vivement que tu me rejoignes
> 
> ...



Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en suis pas encore là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




déjà entrer dans le top 20 ça sera pas mal


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon je laisse les bieres au frais
> 
> ...



Ben je la prendrai quand même la bière...

Toujours le même bug qui revient dans ce **** de projet... Et si seulement c'était dans mon code qu'il se produisait. mais non, je dois supporter les crétineries d'un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...



tu me parais etre sur la bonne voie, tout comme Karl


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * enfin du calme, ma musique à moi je préfère.
> Je ne vais plus être génée, par ce fond sonore cacophonique.
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'étais donc pas le seul à avoir "méga-DJ-qui-s'y-croit" passer sa collection personnelle de "tubes" désespérants ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je n'étais donc pas le seul à avoir "méga-DJ-qui-s'y-croit" passer sa collection personnelle de "tubes" désespérants ?   *



mais comment fait-il pour etre dans chaque ville le meme soir


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu me parais etre sur la bonne voie, tout comme Karl
> 
> ...



Sauf que moi je suis inscrit depuis fin 2000... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et encore...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Sauf que moi je suis inscrit depuis fin 2000...
> 
> ...



et alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il est jamais trop tard


----------



## Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> et encore...  *



C'était déjà le 2e pseudo


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'était déjà le 2e pseudo
> 
> ...



317e membre des forums quand même


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Je trouve que la fete de la muique c'etait bcp mieux, il y a quelques années  *



ben peut être que le fait d'être plus jeune ( je sais tu l'es encore), on trouvait ça génial, comme me dit mon grand nain, c plus pour toi, t'es trop v.....!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'était déjà le 2e pseudo
> 
> ...



je respecte les "anciens "


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben peut être que le fait d'être plus jeune ( je sais tu l'es encore), on trouvait ça génial, comme me dit mon grand nain, c plus pour toi, t'es trop v.....!!!!
> 
> ...



je pense pas, il y a 10 ans, il y avait 10 fois plus de groupes, c'etait le bordel ok, mais il y avait la musique que tu voulais.
Aujourd'hui on a un programe, plus de petit groupe qui s'installe devant un magasin pour se faire et nous faire plaisir. C'est ca que je regrette.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 317e membre des forums quand même
> 
> ...



ah!!! si je vous avais connu avant


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2003)

tu as surement raison, je n'avais pas vu cet angle la, comme tout deveint horiblement commercial, il fallait s'y attendre.

Sur ces considérations nocturnesques, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit à +


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit a vous tous et toute


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit à vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S: j'hésite à remonter  ce thread qu contient un dialogue girb-floppy particulièrement sympathique


----------



## Zitoune (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai pas hate d'etre a demain, c'est tjrs la que tout est Urgent  *


----------



## Zitoune (22 Juin 2003)

cétélmenvré


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

bonjour et bon dimanche sous vos applaudissement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais me mettre un peu au vert aujourd'hui, barbeuk et glande, alors a ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

et si vous etes là, UltraFloodez


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

Ou la vache, il va faire drolement chaud aujourd'hui, c'est la canicule...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

domage que je n'ai pas de prise telephonique a la cave


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2003)

ben de toute facon je suis pas là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Barbeuk chez des amis


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Hmmm, ça va faire chuter ta moyenne ça.


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

A ta place, j'annulerais.


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

C'est vrai quoi.
Entre une merguez carbonisée et un bon vieux flood, y a pas photo.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est vrai quoi.
> Entre une merguez carbonisée et un bon vieux flood, y a pas photo.
> 
> 
> ...



Ca y est on peut plus être tranquille ....


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Je t'ai réveillé


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Bon, bah je vais flooder en silence alors.


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

chut !


----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

. (important la ponctuation)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

m'en vais lire une trentaine de page d'ultraflood 

_à suivre_ ...

SI vous ne me voyez pas revenir dans 2 heures déclenchez le plan ORSEC


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et la sortie de TombRaider qui est repoussée en juillet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de toute façon j'irais pas le voir !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

Milhouse a dit:
			
		

> * Putain, ça c'est du flood de chez flood, et après on ose dire que je spam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh un nouveau !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(la question est : verra-t-il ce message parmi la masse de flood qui va suivre ? )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> Moi j'émerge...
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> facile à chanter hé hé hé
> 
> ...



ca c'était une belle émission comme on en fait plus : on fait pire maintenant !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 pourtant le niveau était déjà bien élevé ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Comment il s'appelait déjà l'animateur ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas de chance, c'est comme le mi dièze, ça existe pas.
> 
> 
> ...



et pan !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh un nouveau !!
> 
> ...



T'inquiète, il a de l'expérience le petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus de 2000 messages sur le forum privé du clan quand même...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

tu as un message Beru


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * tu as un message Beru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai vu et répondu, mais ce que je n'avais pas vu c'est que Mail n'a rien envoyé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca arrive mais autant te donner la réponse rapide : aucune idée


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Hmmm, ça va faire chuter ta moyenne ça.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pfff tant pis, c'etait bien, et si y'a que ca qui te traquace je devrais pouvoir y remedier


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est vrai quoi.
> Entre une merguez carbonisée et un bon vieux flood, y a pas photo.
> 
> 
> ...



non, y'avait pas photo


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah bon ?
> 
> ...



pas le film, le jeu


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca c'était une belle émission comme on en fait plus : on fait pire maintenant !!
> 
> ...



J'adorais aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je sais plus son petit prénom, mais il y a du en avoir 2

Je ferais une recherche ce soir si j'y pense


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et pan !
> 
> ...



bon ca va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ouvrez votre imagination


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> : aucune idée
> 
> 
> ...



idem je pense


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pas le film, le jeu
> 
> ...



même tarif même punition pour le jeu ! J'ai jamais aimé, je préfère Resident Evil, çà c'est un JEU !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> même tarif même punition pour le jeu ! J'ai jamais aimé, je préfère Resident Evil, çà c'est un JEU !!   *



Hallucinant ! on parle de jeu ici !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'adorais aussi
> 
> ...



Il me semble que son prénom c'était Pascal ou un truc du genre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

Petite page de pub 






Encore bravo à Baax


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il me semble que son prénom c'était Pascal ou un truc du genre
> 
> ...



 Pascal Bruner  !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pascal Bruner  !!!
> 
> ...



oui c'est ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais avant y'en avait un autre aussi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hallucinant ! on parle de jeu ici !!
> 
> ...



Ok, puisque c'est comme ça, je déplace le thread dans un des forums jeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment ça c'est déjà le cas? On m'aurait menti


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

On va pas s'embeter cette ete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Juste après le 19/20, France 3 teste la nouvelle tranche 20/21h qu'elle souhaite mettre en place à la rentrée de septembre. En effet, dès 19h55, la chaine publique met à l'antenne un nouveau jeu musical animé par le chanteur de "Ca plane pour moi", Plastic Betrand. Baptisé Hit Story, l'émission est l'adaptation d'un jeu de société français assez proche de Fa, Si, La chanter, émission qui a fait le succès de France 3 face aux Journaux télévisés il y a quelques années. Six candidats devront reconnaître des hits d'hier et d'aujourd'hui interprétés par un orchestre. En programmant Hit Story à 19h55 (au lieu de 20h20), France 3 a l'ambition de conquérir le public juste avant le début du Journal de 20 heures de TF1 et France 2. A 20h20, place à La Météo suivie du Journal des Sports. A partir de 20h40, France 3 met en place un nouveau rendez-vous régional avec Le Journal des journaux, condensé d'une dizaine de minutes des informations locales et regionales.


 Vu ici


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

c'est dingue comme c'est culte comme  emission


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

23h20


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

oups c'est pas ici l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

yes, le ping pong est fermé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 pages seulement, j'avais dit 10, j'ai ete trop optimiste


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

allez bonne nuit en esperant qu'il fasse moins chaud demain


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

Vous êtes des couche-tôt par là...

Moi, je suis en vacances depuis mercredi passé et j'ai 9 semaines de vacances devant moi


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * allez bonne nuit en esperant qu'il fasse moins chaud demain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils ont annoncé que ça n'allait pas aller en s'améliorant...


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

Vers chez moi, le mercure n'est pas déscendu sous les 25° depuis presque un mois !


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

'fin je m'en fous, ça fait un mois que la clim tourne à fond chez moi...


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

'fait bon ici: 22°

J'en ai même attrapé l'angine et le rhume à cause de ces }ß?ªåß de chaud-froid...


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

Bon, je vais y aller, faut que je sois en forme pour suivre c'te WWDC demain...


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit, donc...


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

Merde, ou j'ai foutu mes clés, moi ?


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

mais te tieu...


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

AH !


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

Les voila...


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

Bon, c'te fois...


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

...j'y vais


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

...c'est qu'on est deja assez largement demain... (1h22)


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

Bon, je vais me coucher sans faire de bruit


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

mais, tout le monde dort ici ?!?


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

Bon, assez causé...


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

dodo


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ 

 edit de Beru : vandale casseur de pages web, va


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

Hé, marrant, mon ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ sort du cadre de la page


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2003)

ZZZZZZZZZZ disais-je


----------



## maousse (23 Juin 2003)

ça te dirais d'éditer ton long zzzzzzzzzz avec quelques retours à la ligne.... :? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le flood, c'est bien, mais avec du style...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Hé, marrant, mon ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ sort du cadre de la page  *



Euh? Où ça?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

Bonjour et bon lundi


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juin 2003)

Hello 'rybody !

Have a nice day ....


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

et voilà ca recommence a toute berze, comme vendrdi dernier


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

m'enfin, il faut savoir etre calme


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

Mais faut pas m'ennerver


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

et d'une matinée


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juin 2003)

Je vois que vous montez un fan club de Pascal Bruner


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je vois que vous montez un fan club de Pascal Bruner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je t'ai envoyé une carte de membre, je me suis dit que ca te ferait plaisir d'etre un membre actif lié à cette cause


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juin 2003)

Délicate intention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu auras mon respect éternel pour cela


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juin 2003)

J'ai "retrouvé" un "tribute to the cure" où des groupes français reprennent la bande à Smith.
Parmi eux, "one hundred years" par LT.NO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu connaissais ?


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juin 2003)

j'oubliais : VIVA ZAPATA !


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * j'oubliais : VIVA ZAPATA !  *



Ca me déprime les réactions dans le bar propos de BOVE


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai "retrouvé" un "tribute to the cure" où des groupes français reprennent la bande à Smith.
> Parmi eux, "one hundred years" par LT.NO
> 
> 
> ...



J'en ai entendu que des extraits


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca me déprime les réactions dans le bar propos de BOVE   *



faut pas aller trop lgtps au Bar


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca me déprime les réactions dans le bar propos de BOVE   *



Hélicoptère, gilet pare balles .... Quel cinéma.
Perso, c'est ça qui me dégoûte ....


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hélicoptère, gilet pare balles .... Quel cinéma.
> Perso, c'est ça qui me dégoûte ....  *



j'en sais rien, j'ai juste lu le 1er post, j'etais et ne suis tjrs pas vraiment au courant de cette affaire, ca fait lgtps que j'ai pas vu les infos. Je vais attendre mercredi pour ca


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

oups, vite au boulo,

p'tetre à la pause


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca me déprime les réactions dans le bar propos de BOVE   *



ce qui est marrant ici c'est que les gens réagissent sur le bar. C'est à n'y rien comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'ultraflood ou le bar du bar.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> , ca fait lgtps que j'ai pas vu les infos. Je vais attendre mercredi pour ca
> 
> 
> ...



mercredi je jour des infos pour Globalcut ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> L'ultraflood ou le bar du bar.
> ...



le lieu pour les barbares !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (faut que j'arrete le LucG c'est trop fort comme boisson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Et puis il est bien passé ce petit recoin : dans une boutique de joueurs où il faut bien le dire il n'y a pas beaucoup de clients (ils se sont tous tirés dans la boutique en face où il y a un vigile qui surveille les entrées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) et tout au fond à droite près de la porte d'entrée (oui je sais c'est bizare : au fond devant la porte d'entrée) derrière un rideau ... hop !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ce qui est marrant ici c'est que les gens réagissent sur le bar. C'est à n'y rien comprendre
> 
> ...



Oui, pour ma part le Bar n'est pas l'endroit ou je passe le plus de temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ici on peux parler de tout, faire une synthese du Bar sans etre obligé de créer un thread à chaque fois


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mercredi je jour des infos pour Globalcut ?
> 
> ...




Oui, c'est bien, ca fait une synthese de l'info, ca evite de se poluer la tete durant toute la semaine


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Arret au stand


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Arret au stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as fait le plein ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ce qui est marrant ici c'est que les gens réagissent sur le bar. C'est à n'y rien comprendre
> 
> ...



Tu connais "arrêt sur image" sur la cinquième ?

Bah on reprend le principe ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu connais "arrêt sur image" sur la cinquième ?
> 
> ...



mouais ils ont été pas mal critiqué "Arrêt su image " quand même !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'as fait le plein ?
> 
> ...



Pffff j'ai etais coupé en plein élant de pause par un p*tain de coup de fil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je vais etre obligé de recommencer à zéro


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu connais "arrêt sur image" sur la cinquième ?
> 
> ...



et nous on a même des pages de divertissement qui viennent entrecouper le thread


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mouais ils ont été pas mal critiqué "Arrêt su image " quand même !
> 
> ...



On t'as pas dit qu'on disait les mêmes conneries, on reprend le principe c'est tout


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Ben voilà je suis encore coupé dans ma pause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




m'en fiche je reviendrais plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Greugneuhgneuh ca commence fort cette semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme vendredi


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

si vous me cherchez je suis à l'asile le plus proche...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * si vous me cherchez je suis à l'asile le plus proche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...













emmène guytantakul avec toi !!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non je le connais pas, ma maman veux pas que je parle aux etrangers


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Fini le boulot pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Place au flood !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

18h45 &gt;&gt;&gt; wwdc


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Place au flood !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 18h45 &gt;&gt;&gt; wwdc *



bon je reviendrais plus tard voir le résumé


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Ne pas oublier ce soir 20h50 M6
 *LA CITÉ DE LA PEUR*


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Pour les incultes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*LA CITÉ DE LA PEUR*   
Origine : France. 1994. Stéréo. 115mn

Réalisation :  Alain Berberian. 
Scénario : Les Nuls. 
Distribution :  Chantal Lauby (Odile Deray), Alain Chabat (Serge Karamazov), Dominique Farrugia (Simon Jérémi), Gérard Darmon (le commissaire Biales)
Musique : Philippe Chagny. 

Odile Deray, attachée de presse, se démène pour faire parler du film «Red Is Dead». En compétition au Festival de Cannes, le film raconte l'histoire d'un sidérurgiste qui assassine ses victimes à l'aide d'un marteau et d'une faucille. Or, après chaque projection et avec une régularité métronomique, un maniaque élimine les projectionnistes de la même manière. Odile voit du meilleur oil ces crimes qui assurent à son «navet» une promotion aussi efficace qu'inespérée. Profitant de cet engouement de la presse autour de l'«affaire», elle fait venir à Cannes l'interprète principal du film, Simon Jérémi, protégé par un garde du corps, Serge Karamazov.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Un film culte


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

A voir


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Et à revoir


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Place au flood !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et tu viens flooder qd ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

pendant ou aprés le film ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou les deux


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

_merci Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

UN G5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














































 <blockquote><font class="small"> MacG:</font><hr />[23.06.2003, 20:14]	One more thing !
 
	One more thing !Steve Jobs rappelle la bourde des caractéristiques du G5 qui ont paru vendredi sur Internet. Trois options sont possibles : "too good to be true" (trop beau pour être vrai), "true" (vrai) "setup by apple" (coup monté d'Apple).

Eh bien c'était vrai ! Apple présente aujourd'hui l'ordinateur personnel le plus puissant du monde. Nouveau processeur, nouvelle architecture, nouveau produit.

Déjà, il y a quelques années, Apple s'était tourné vers IBM pour développer le processeur le plus rapide du monde. Les deux géants de l'informatique font de nouveau alliance avec le G5 : processeur 64 bit qui fonctionne en natif avec des applications 32 bit, cadencé jusqu'à 2 GHz, frontside bus 1 Ghz, support du full SMP, Symetric Multiprocessing, pouvant exécuter 215 instructions en même temps, contre 16 pour le G4. Le G5, selon Steve Jobs, est deux fois plus puissant que le G4. Et ce n'est qu'un début !

Le processeur est construit sur du SOI (Silicon on processeur), et gravé à 0,13 microns pour 58 millions de transistors. Steve Jobs nous fait visiter l'usine de New York (un investissement de 3 milliards de dollars), et invite Dr. John L. Kelly d'IBM, qui nous explique les spécificités du PowerPC 970.

Selon lui, "seuls IBM et Apple peuvent produire ce genre de technologies". Ce n'est qu'un début : IBM dépense plus de 5 milliards de dollars en Recherche &amp; Développement chaque année. Le partenariat est fait pour durer, le roadmap est clair. Des milliers de chercheurs travaillent déjà sur les nouvelles versions.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

ouais un G5 enfin faut avoir le pognon pour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez je m'en vais regarder un film tout en me goifrant.

@ peluche peut-être


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * ouais un G5 enfin faut avoir le pognon pour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ils ont donné un ordre de prix ???


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Allez je m'en vais regarder un film tout en me goifrant.
> *



moi ausi

vite ca commence


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> @ peluche peut-être  *



@+ surement


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * ouais un G5 enfin faut avoir le pognon pour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toujours en train de raler ces mac users


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Vite La Citée de la Peur


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * pendant ou aprés le film ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pendant le film !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Vais aller voir ce que Steve a annoncé ....


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Après Jaguar, Panthère ....

Par contre pas question de re-payer près de 200 Euros pour une nouvelle mise à jour


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

De toute façon, le piège est ici ! A force de lire des gens ayant les dernières nouveautés, cela donne envie ....


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

A priori, tout le monde écoute Globalcut et regarde "la cité de la peur"


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Avais été le voir au ciné lors de sa sortie.....


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Souvenirs de quelques passages rigolos masi sans plus ...
Un peu indigeste en fait ...


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Et comme j'ai trop bouffé ce soir ...


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Il faut que je fasse gaffe ...


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

... Plus que 50 jours avant d'être beau en maillot


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

J'oubliais, je ne pars pas


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Pour la peine, un "MAGNUM" double caramel


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Mais un "snack size" ! Faut pas abuser


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

----------------------------------------


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Comment ça je floode ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

On m'a toujours appris à ne pas flooder la bouche pleine


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Pas tout ça, mais va falloir que j'y aille


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Mais je vais quand même me faire une petite page rien qu'à moi avant !


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Mon préféré


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Je ne m'en lasse pas


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Un petit dernier ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

No, non, non, il ne faut pas abuser des bonnes choses


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Là je dois vraiment y aller !


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

A tout à l'heure quand même !!


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Elle se termine quand cette page ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pendant le film !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


zut, on va se louper, je le regarde
(c'est la vrai pub en ce moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> zut, on va se louper, je le regarde
> (c'est la vrai pub en ce moment
> 
> ...



No ! I'll come back


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Toujours en train de raler ces mac users
> 
> ...



je rale pas moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'aimerais bien en avoir un


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

C'est définitif là ...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Après Jaguar, Panthère ....
> 
> Par contre pas question de re-payer près de 200 Euros pour une nouvelle mise à jour
> 
> ...



J'aime bien l'OS 9, mais je sais pas si il tournera sur les G5


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * A priori, tout le monde écoute Globalcut et regarde "la cité de la peur"  *



et c'est une bonne chose


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * A priori, tout le monde écoute Globalcut et regarde "la cité de la peur"  *


pas toi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Souvenirs de quelques passages rigolos masi sans plus ...
> Un peu indigeste en fait ...  *



c'est un film a voir et a revoir pour tout comprendre


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Souvenirs de quelques passages rigolos masi sans plus ...
> Un peu indigeste en fait ...  *



Je m'en lasse pas


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et comme j'ai trop bouffé ce soir ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pffffffffffffprout


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'oubliais, je ne pars pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merde trop dur


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Comment ça je floode ?   *



c'est bien, continu


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Pas tout ça, mais va falloir que j'y aille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et tu reviens ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Mais je vais quand même me faire une petite page rien qu'à moi avant !   *


Vas-y Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis CONTENT


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Mon préféré
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est bien lui


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit dernier ?  *



Encore, encore


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Là je dois vraiment y aller !  *



oui, mais tu reviens ou pas ?

on passe les 300 ce soir ou on t'attend ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * A tout à l'heure quand même !!  *



ahhhh  Je suis content


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



reviens nous vite


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Elle se termine quand cette page ?   *



Bravo, tu as reussi ton defi


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * C'est définitif là ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suement a toute a l'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

AAAAaaaalllllooooooooooorrrrrrrrrss qqqqqquuuuuuueeeeeeee rrrrreeeeeevvvvvooooooiiiiillllllllllllllaaaaaaaaa lllllllaaaaaaa sssoooooouuuuuuuuusssssss pppppppprrrrrreeeeeeefffffffffffeeeeeeeettttttttteeeeeeee


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * AAAAaaaalllllooooooooooorrrrrrrrrss qqqqqquuuuuuueeeeeeee rrrrreeeeeevvvvvooooooiiiiillllllllllllllaaaaaaaaa lllllllaaaaaaa sssoooooouuuuuuuuusssssss pppppppprrrrrreeeeeeefffffffffffeeeeeeeettttttttteeeeeeee  *



bon c'est bon Global arretez c'est fini


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bravo, tu as reussi ton defi
> 
> ...



tu as bien réussi son apprentissage du flood maître Globalcut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je suis toujours le padawan de Black Beru  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me demande si je n'aurais pas du en prendre un autre de maître ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

D'ailleurs pour rester dans les thèmes abordés (c'est dingue on trouve même des thèmes ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) il sort quand le flim Star Wars ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleurs pour rester dans les thèmes abordés (c'est dingue on trouve même des thèmes ici !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'sais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Dis donc, j'ai jamis vu autant de monde sr MacG

51 utilisateurs, 89 invités


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu as bien réussi son apprentissage du flood maître Globalcut
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon c'est bon Global arretez c'est fini
> 
> ...



c'est ma replique preferée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il paraitrait même que je parle des fois comme ca, vers les 4, 5 heure du mat


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

un G5, j'y crois pas, demain je harcele le boss qu'il m'en prenne un


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Pour le boulo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , pas pour UltraFlooder


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Pour le boulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je te dis pas le pied à jonger entre les tabs !!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je te dis pas le pied à jonger entre les tabs !!
> 
> ...



J'imagine, mais pour la maison ca va pas le faire, niveau 


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

remarque si au boulo j'ai un G5, je pourais essayer de rceuperer le G4


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

mais bien sur et l'augmentation c'est pour quand ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Je reviens... mais repars aussi tôt.

La soirée fut rude ....


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Passez une belle nuit ...........


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu as bien réussi son apprentissage du flood maître Globalcut
> 
> ...



Il semblerait qu'on s'indiscipline par ici...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est temps de reprendre ton éducation en main... Ca tombe bien, j'avais  un peu de vaisselle à faire


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Il semblerait qu'on s'indiscipline par ici...
> 
> ...



Ca y est  j'ai fini la vaisselle


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je reviens... mais repars aussi tôt.
> 
> La soirée fut rude ....
> 
> ...



rude mais bonne ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> rude mais bonne ?  *



YEESSSSSSSSS


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Have a nice day ....

Malgré le fait que l'on bosse !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Have a nice day ....
> 
> Malgré le fait que l'on bosse !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Have a nice flood


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

It's a nice day for Ultraflood


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

It's a flooday !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * It's a flooday !   *



Mardi it's Flooday


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Un petit planning pour la semaine ou ca va ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Un planning ?

Pour flooder ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

je commence à avoir faim


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Pas la peine !

C'est mieux en "freestyle"


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Pas la peine !
> 
> C'est mieux en "freestyle"
> 
> ...



oui


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

pourquoi tu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

merde google est cassé


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * pourquoi tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour rien !


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

J'avais pas fait gaffe, mais même pendant la pub de la "cité de la peur" tu es venu ici


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour rien !
> 
> ...



ah bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non rien


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'avais pas fait gaffe, mais même pendant la pub de la "cité de la peur" tu es venu ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ce n'est pas de la conscience professionnelle, ça !


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah bon ?
> 
> ...



Ben oui, rien !


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Une petite envie de flood


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

En plus cela ouvre l'appétit


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Je le reposte ici car je l'aime bien ce refrain : 

Oh, and I guess that I just don't know 
Oh, and I guess that I just don't know
Flooding, be the death of me
Flooding, it's my wife and it's my life


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'avais pas fait gaffe, mais même pendant la pub de la "cité de la peur" tu es venu ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben oui faut pas deconner non plus


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Sur ces conneries, bon appétit !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si ce n'est pas de la conscience professionnelle, ça !
> 
> ...



Je prefere ce thread à la pub


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * En plus cela ouvre l'appétit  *




A table


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je prefere ce thread à la pub
> 
> ...



Vu comme cela, effectivement ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * It's a nice day for Ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bof


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Sur ces conneries, bon appétit !   *



Comment ca des conneries, il est tres bien ce thread, et il est vivant


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je le reposte ici car je l'aime bien ce refrain :
> 
> Oh, and I guess that I just don't know
> Oh, and I guess that I just don't know
> ...



je le cite car je t'aime bien


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bof
> 
> ...



Ben qu'est-ce qui y a Finn, t'as pas la peche ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comment ca des conneries, il est tres bien ce thread, et il est vivant
> 
> ...



Bien sur, mais je parlais de MES conneries


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bien sur, mais je parlais de MES conneries
> 
> ...



ca veux dire quoi ca


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben qu'est-ce qui y a Finn, t'as pas la peche ?
> 
> ...



non effectivement. Mais c'est pas le bon endroit pour en parler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je finis mon sac à dos de pain de plastique j'ai une fac à faire à faire péter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@ peluche


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Déjà l'arrière grand-pére de Finn était prêt à tout 






Alors planquez-vous


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * It's a flooday !   *



en avant premiere pour vous


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non effectivement. Mais c'est pas le bon endroit pour en parler
> 
> ...



J'ai des amis corses si jamais tu .......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui je sais c'est très drôle


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Chacun se reconnaitra


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Bien, tu l'as posté au Bar ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

Les modérateurs sont aux aguêts ...


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bien, tu l'as posté au Bar ?  *



Où veux-tu la poster dans le bar ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Où veux-tu la poster dans le bar ?  *



Je croyais que c'etait toi qui l'avait transformé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon au thread "a la facon de"


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Les modérateurs sont aux aguêts ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca ferait un joli avatar


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca ferait un joli avatar
> 
> ...



C'est ce que je me suis dit aussi


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

J'y crois pas : on me demande de bosser !!




Quel culot quand même !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## iMax (24 Juin 2003)

Mon dieu ! Plus aucun message posté ici depuis plus d'une demi-heure alors qu'on est un jour de semaine à 3h de l'après midi ?!?!?

C'est la débandade il me semble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Réagissez, messieurs les floodeurs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Déjà l'arrière grand-pére de Finn était prêt à tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ca va mieux je déprime moins grâce à vous !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Chacun se reconnaitra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boudiou y a jpmiss en bas à droite !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Mon dieu ! Plus aucun message posté ici depuis plus d'une demi-heure alors qu'on est un jour de semaine à 3h de l'après midi ?!?!?
> 
> C'est la débandade il me semble
> 
> ...



Ca va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je suis en train de me prendre la tete là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'y retourne


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> héhé !!!
> 
> ...








mais désolé on fait pas de miracle, juste de l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'y crois pas : on me demande de bosser !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pffff c'est partout pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

vivement ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

P*tain de journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vivement la Guinness de ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

Faich', j'me casse au pub


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Faich', j'me casse au pub
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca fait du bien de s'arreter


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

Et bientôt tu diras que c'est chouette quand la terre tourne


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Déjà l'arrière grand-pére de Finn était prêt à tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un suppositoire


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Ce soir, je suis trop fatigué pour flooder.


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Alors je m'abstiendrais.


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

D'autant plus que ça a l'air bien calme.


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

C'est le nouveau G5 qui vous met dans cet état


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Ou alors, le nouvel iChat


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

La v1.0 de safari


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

iSight


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Ne me dites pas que c'est Backup 1.2.2


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Bon, bah j'vais boire un coup au bar.


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

Ah bon !

APPLE a annoncé quelque chose ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et bientôt tu diras que c'est chouette quand la terre tourne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est chouette quand la terre tourne


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

Pourtant j'en ai parlé mais personne autour de moi ne le savait ...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ce soir, je suis trop fatigué pour flooder.  *


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Alors je m'abstiendrais.  *


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * D'autant plus que ça a l'air bien calme.  *



Faut bien manger


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est le nouveau G5 qui vous met dans cet état
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ou alors, le nouvel iChat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non plus


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est chouette quand la terre tourne
> 
> ...



Du grand flood ce soir en perspective alors


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * La v1.0 de safari
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, j'ai pas X de toute facon


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * iSight
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je connais pas celui là, il fait quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, bah j'vais boire un coup au bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as bien raison


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Pourtant j'en ai parlé mais personne autour de moi ne le savait ...  *



toi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca serait pas un reve


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'as bien raison
> 
> ...



Enfin un post intelligent !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Du grand flood ce soir en perspective alors
> 
> ...



Va bien falloir la faire peter cette page 300


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Enfin un post intelligent !  *



c'est juste maintenant que tu remarques


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Enfin un post intelligent !  *



Ca nous change de ça


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca nous change de ça
> 
> ...



il est super chouette celui-ci


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

bon on avait dit a 100 ca ferme


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

a 200 ca explose


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

alors à 300 ca va faire quoi?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

non, pas la pompe anti flood


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

[image]http://news.fiu.edu/fiumag/fall_2000/Images/O'Brien@300.GIF[/image] 

on change de sujet, on parle de lapin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

on redevient des nanfents ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

on se donne 42 semaines pour en faire 300 autres


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

on va feter ca en buvant des trucs bizarres


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

tiens F. et P. sont deja prets


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

et si on sortait un  calendrier  du parfait floodeur


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

et demain c'est... mercredi


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

et mercredi c'est... Refurb


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

et mercredi c'est... raviolis


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

et mercredi c'est... Charlie


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

et mercredi c'est... UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

et quoi d'autre encore


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et bientôt tu diras que c'est chouette quand la terre tourne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

-5


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

-4


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

-3


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

-2


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

-1


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

Joyeux 300eme page de l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * -1  *



tiens j'ma trompé


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Joyeux 300eme page de l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joyeux 300 quand meme


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Joyeux 300 quand meme
> 
> ...



Cela mérite bien un petit défilé......


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

"Je suis content"


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2003)

Bravo pour la 300e


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

A ce rythme là, il ya aura bientôt autant de pages que dans le dico.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *








 oh lézolis ballons


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * "Je suis content"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * "Je suis content"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Bon... alors c'est ok, je prendrai ce lit et toi l'autre"


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Bravo pour la 300e
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, ca pas etre pour tout de suite, mais le prochain grand objectif est le 10.000 post


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Bravo pour la 300e
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut savoir reconnaitre le talent où il est !!


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon, ca pas etre pour tout de suite, mais le prochain grand objectif est le 10.000 post
> 
> ...



on a le temps de raconter plein de choses interessantes, et tout et tout


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon, ca pas etre pour tout de suite, mais le prochain grand objectif est le 10.000 post
> 
> ...



Il y en a qui vont être content


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on a le temps de raconter plein de choses interessantes, et tout et tout
> 
> ...



donc il ne faut rien changer à ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> "Bon... alors c'est ok, je prendrai ce lit et toi l'autre"
> 
> ...



Quelques répliques de La Cité de la peur






merci Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il y en a qui vont être content
> 
> ...



peut-etre, mais on peux pas grand chose contre la logique des choses


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> donc il ne faut rien changer à ce thread
> 
> ...



ben non pourquoi ?


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quelques répliques de La Cité de la peur
> 
> ...



j'ai rien avec safari


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> donc il ne faut rien changer à ce thread
> 
> ...



une page pour feter la 300 et apres on reprend les choses serieuses


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ai rien avec safari
> 
> ...



Change de navigateur, tu manques tout ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















> La Cité de la peur
> (66 sons trouvés.)
> Avion.mp3 (34ko)
> Biales.mp3 (381ko)
> ...


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben non pourquoi ?
> 
> ...



Tu parlais de poster intelligent alors j'ai eu peur !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2003)

J'adore Java...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je fais un petit programme de test d'une trentaine de lignes... un benchmark... pour faire des tests entre Mac et PC (j'ai des soucis avec mon projet d'Uni).
Il m'a suffi de remplacer un print() (=&gt; "écris") par un println(=&gt; "écris, puis reviens à la ligne") pour que mon petit prog passe de 10 secondes de temps d'exécution à 0.1 secondes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même chez Sun ça a pas l'air de les inspirer


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * J'adore Java...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



désolé mais moi non plus


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> désolé mais moi non plus
> 
> ...



Pareil, trop compliqué tout ça ! 

Y'a pas un freeware qui fait ça ?


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * J'adore Java...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

merde deja 0h00


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi aussi tu veux etre moderateur


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Toi aussi tu veux etre moderateur
> 
> ...



T'es fou !! Il faut faire des trucs sous java


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es fou !! Il faut faire des trucs sous java
> 
> ...



et il faut avoir fait bcp d'années d'études aussi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morbleu ! mes Privilèges ! Qui m'a piqué mes Privilèges !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pis d'abord il est très bien à sa place, vous râlez bien quand vous êtes au boulot, je fais la même chose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_De toutes façons, le post d'un modérateur est TOUJOURS à sa place_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es fou !! Il faut faire des trucs sous java
> 
> ...



Nan nan ça serait trop cruel


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> De toutes façons, le post d'un modérateur est TOUJOURS à sa place
> 
> 
> ...



Sir, YES SIR !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Morbleu ! mes Privilèges ! Qui m'a piqué mes Privilèges !!!
> 
> ...



Chef, oui chef


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Nan nan ça serait trop cruel
> 
> ...



remarque on a pas besoin d'etre moderateur ici, on se aitrise pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



n'est-ce pas Karl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis t'es bien cool Black Beru


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

ce fayotage


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sir, YES SIR !
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> remarque on a pas besoin d'etre moderateur ici, on se aitrise pas mal
> 
> ...



Oui, oui, on sa aitrise pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis ça me permet d'apprendre des langues étrangères !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, oui, on sa aitrise pas mal
> 
> ...



LOL 

y'ai yuste oublié le M à yaitrise


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ce fayotage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non !!

Mais sache que lors du prochain scrutin pour l'élection du président des modérateurs, tu as déjà deux voix


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais non !!
> 
> ...



Tu votes double ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais non !!
> 
> ...



A d'autres éléctions, je les vois venir aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et j'ai plus de 2 voix qui m'attendent


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu votes double ?
> 
> ...



Bah non ! Je compte sa voix aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah non ! Je compte sa voix aussi
> 
> ...



mais d'abord de quoi tu parles, comment tu fais pour voter ?


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A d'autres éléctions, je les vois venir aussi
> 
> ...



Tu te présente au flood d'or ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu te présente au flood d'or ?  *



mouais aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu te présente au flood d'or ?  *



Celui qui remonte le thread je le pourri


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu te présente au flood d'or ?  *



Fatigué le garçon !! Il va aller se coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fatigué le garçon !! Il va aller se coucher
> 
> ...



moi aussi je vais pas tarder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas de tout repos l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

encore 5 min et hop je debranche, l'orage arrive


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * encore 5 min et hop je debranche, l'orage arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh!!!! il est gros


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sir, YES SIR !
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Chef, oui chef
> 
> ...











Eh ben voilààààààà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A 30 secondes de délai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, 'va encore falloir améliorer la synchronization, mais on va pouvoir faire quelque chose de vous les p'tits gars


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> remarque on a pas besoin d'etre moderateur ici, on se aitrise pas mal
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que j'ai pas trop de boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> *et puis t'es bien cool Black Beru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va dire ça aux quelques ânes que j'ai envoyé péter "MGZ-staïle" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne sais pas s'ils sont du mêm avis


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ce fayotage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'osais le relever de peur de te vexer


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais non !!
> 
> ...



Deux seulement?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourtant benjamin m'avait assuré que la valise de billets était bien arrivée...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu te présente au flood d'or ?  *



Hors catégorie alors


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2003)

Bon... demain je dois me lever pour une fois... donc bonne nuit à vous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2003)

juste pour vous dire avant de partir au taf que je sais qui va gagner ce soir au bachelor : (je sais tout le monde s'en fout et moi aussi mais puisque je tiens çà de source sure ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) c'est Alexandra ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ils se marrient samedi (merci mon ancien moniteur d'auto école 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

bon je file j'ai des bornes à faire moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ciao


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * juste pour vous dire avant de partir au taf que je sais qui va gagner ce soir au bachelor : (je sais tout le monde s'en fout et moi aussi mais puisque je tiens çà de source sure ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca c'est du scoop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais c'est vrai que j'en ai rien a faire


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

Tiens c'est "marrant" elle est en photo dans TéléZ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu crois que c'est là la source de ton copain ?


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * juste pour vous dire avant de partir au taf que je sais qui va gagner ce soir au bachelor : (je sais tout le monde s'en fout et moi aussi mais puisque je tiens çà de source sure ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surtout Finn, si tu as d'autres informations de cette importance, n'hésites pas à nous en faire part !


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

Au fait, salut à vous !


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens c'est "marrant" elle est en photo dans TéléZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu crois que l'on peut faire des délits d'initiés avec téléz ?


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Bon... demain je dois me lever pour une fois... donc bonne nuit à vous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu passes toutes les autres journées au lit sinon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finallement je veux bien devenir modérateur !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait, salut à vous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu crois que l'on peut faire des délits d'initiés avec téléz ?
> 
> ...



y'en a qui ont peur de rien


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait, salut à vous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut KARL40.


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

C'est dingue comme le flood rend aimable.


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Passez une excellente journée.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est dingue comme le flood rend aimable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est un point d'honneur que nous avons


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Passez une excellente journée.  *



Vous de même


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Tant qu'on y est : bon appétit.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Tant qu'on y est : bon appétit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toi aussi, régales-toi bien


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

et bonne sieste


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> toi aussi, régales-toi bien
> 
> ...



Mouai, je sais pas encore quoi manger


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Peut-être qu'en entrée, je vais prendre un whisky.


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Et en dessert, un cognac.


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Pour le plat principal, j'hésite entre un Bourgogne et un Bordeaux.


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

C'est pas tout, mais ça m'a mis l'eau à la bouche tout ça.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

12h30 c'est l'heure d'aller au ravito


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

Tu as bien raison .

Par cette chaleur, il faut boire. Tout le monde le dit


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Toujours avoir une bonne hydratation. Très important.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Tu as bien raison .
> 
> Par cette chaleur, il faut boire. Tout le monde le dit
> 
> ...



matin, midi et soir


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

Et de plus cela permet de ré-équilibrer la Sécu


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

Le tout étant d'éviter les abus ...


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> matin, midi et soir
> 
> ...



Et l'après midi, tu fais quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et de plus cela permet de ré-équilibrer la Sécu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRANDIOSE


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et l'après midi, tu fais quoi
> 
> ...



Il se repose devant son ordinateur


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> GRANDIOSE
> 
> ...



Le lobby vinicole est toujours à la pointe


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et l'après midi, tu fais quoi
> 
> ...



je bois




de l'eau


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il se repose devant son ordinateur
> 
> ...



quand je serais fonctionnaire


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le lobby vinicole est toujours à la pointe
> 
> ...



La santé par les plantes, je l'ai toujours dit.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La santé par les plantes, je l'ai toujours dit.
> 
> ...



Monsieur est également en admiration devant l'oeuvre de Rika Zarai


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

Mais il est vrai que rien ne vaut les plantes !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Mais il est vrai que rien ne vaut les plantes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mangez des plantes

Buvez des plantes

Fumez des plantes


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

JE PETE LES PLOMBS


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

AAAARrrrrrrrgggggGGGgGGggGGgGGGGGhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Monsieur est également en admiration devant l'oeuvre de Rika Zarai
> 
> ...



Ouaip. Surtout les bains de siège.


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Mais il est vrai que rien ne vaut les plantes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne marchez pas sur l'herbe, fumez la  !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu passes toutes les autres journées au lit sinon ?
> 
> ...



Si seulement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Disons que cette année, il y a eu certains profs dont les cours commençaient à 8h qui ne m'ont pas beaucoup vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'ai des principes, faut pas croire : à 10 heures, quoi qu'il arrive, je suis debout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En tous cas en semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Ca ne m'empêche d'avoir entre 4 et 7 heures de sommeil par nuit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et de plus cela permet de ré-équilibrer la Sécu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



extraordinaire.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * JE PETE LES PLOMBS  *



Dis-nous tout ... Qui qu'a été méchant avec toi


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Dis-nous tout ... Qui qu'a été méchant avec toi
> 
> ...



de Gros clients 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont je ne peux devoiler l'identité en publique


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

et a prioris c'est pas fini


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Dis-nous tout ... Qui qu'a été méchant avec toi
> 
> ...



Pourtant je suis gentil moi, je fais tout les boulos en UltraSpeed et bien (à cause de delais trop speeds) et c'est eux qui font des merde alors il faut recommencer plein de dossiers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












et pour hier en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

comment on fait pour devenir fonctionnaire a rien faire ????


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * comment on fait pour devenir fonctionnaire a rien faire ????  *



On fait des études.


----------



## anntraxh (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * comment on fait pour devenir fonctionnaire a rien faire ????  *



parce que tu connais des fonctionnaires qui "font" quelque chose, mon petit Global' ??? ! ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

tres gros orage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je vous laisse et reviendrais des qu'il sera passé


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> parce que tu connais des fonctionnaires qui "font" quelque chose, mon petit Global' ??? ! ?
> 
> ...



Tu reçois bien tes impôts et tes amendes à payer ...


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * tres gros orage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah alors ! On a encore peur que le ciel ne nous tombe sur la tête !!!


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On fait des études.   *



Ou on les rate, selon les administrations !


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et a prioris c'est pas fini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au rythme où ça va, tu en as encore pour quelques années supplémentaires.


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

Mais j'ai la solution pour toi :


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * tres gros orage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça pète encore


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Problème technique chez Globalcut !
C'est le moment ou jamais de le rattraper


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Bon, bah on verra ça demain, suis un peu fatigué.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah alors ! On a encore peur que le ciel ne nous tombe sur la tête !!!
> 
> ...



non ca ca va, c'est surtout pour le modem


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Mais j'ai la solution pour toi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh oui


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça pète encore
> 
> ...



Ca s'eloigne, mais il y a toujours des eclaires


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Problème technique chez Globalcut !
> C'est le moment ou jamais de le rattraper
> 
> 
> ...



l'orage est passé l'UltraFlood revient en force


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, bah on verra ça demain, suis un peu fatigué.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, mais c'est bien là, il faut commencer par s'entrainer doucement


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

En ce qui concerne les orages vous pouvez aller voir la  Carte de vigilence de Meteo France 

Ca va peut-etre passé par chez vous


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Ben voilà, maintenant y'a plus d'electricité dans la rue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si il y'en a tjrs a la maison ca va


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Bon c'est que dans le quartier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mais j'en ai rien a faire


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

ben y'a plus personne ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ben y'a plus personne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je vais quand meme pas etre obligé de reprendre mes vieilles abitudes et de flooder tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

ca va vous lasser


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ca va vous lasser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai decouvert hier, grace a Elene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , qu'a 8000 on devenait un Vieux briscard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pourquoi "vieux" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on est pas vieux a 30 ans


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)




----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Ah pardon, j'ai pas dit bonsoir !

Bonsoir à tous les ultraflooders !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

C'est pas très animé ce soir !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Je repasserais plus tard alors !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas très animé ce soir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non RESTE


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Avant de partir, un petit coup de gueule :

Quelle merde ces examens !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Oui, je sais il ya le forum des raleurs pour ça et le défouloir de ceux qui passent des examens !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Ah pardon, j'ai pas dit bonsoir !
> 
> Bonsoir à tous les ultraflooders !
> 
> ...



Hell-o Prerima

ca fait plaisir de te revoir parmis nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meme si je crois que je suis le seul encore là ce soir


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais non RESTE
> 
> ...



Ah tu es là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça va bien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Avant de partir, un petit coup de gueule :
> 
> Quelle merde ces examens !
> 
> ...



ici on peux dire ce qu'on veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oui, pas glop pour Finn


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hell-o Prerima
> 
> ...



Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de monde, pourtant depuis la dernière fois que je suis passée ça a bien avancé !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah tu es là !
> 
> ...



Bon t'as pas lu les pages precedentes mais ca fait rien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Oui ca va, quelques galeres avec le boulo où les clients sont trop speed, mais dans l'ensemble c'est la forme


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui, pas glop pour Finn
> 
> ...




Oui pas glop pour finn, mais pas glop pour moi non plus !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de monde, pourtant depuis la dernière fois que je suis passée ça a bien avancé !  *



T'as vu ce boulo


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Oui pas glop pour finn, mais pas glop pour moi non plus !
> ...



merde toi aussi, mais je croyais que...

bon je passe en Chat
a toute


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon t'as pas lu les pages precedentes mais ca fait rien.
> 
> ...



Si ça va c'est cool !

Je sens l'orage arrivé, il y a comme des flashs lumineux dans le ciel !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je sens l'orage arrivé, il y a comme des flashs lumineux dans le ciel !
> 
> ...



non, ca c'est le camion poubelle


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non, ca c'est le camion poubelle
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit éclairée


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Finalement l'orage est passé, je vais rester encore un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Par contre Prerima est partie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dommage, c'etait bien parti


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

merde, j'ai raté le Refurb, j'ai cru que c'etait demain mercredi


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Ben du coup j'ai raté Charlie aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, ca, je devrais le trouver encore demain


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * merde, j'ai raté le Refurb, j'ai cru que c'etait demain mercredi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



putain j'ai pas assuré sur ce coup


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

deja 1h20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pfff ca va encore etre dur demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vivement les vacances des nains, je gagnerais 1/2 heure, voir 1heure de sommeil


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit a tous et plus particulierement aux UltraFlooders


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Bonsoirs, 

Amis Flodeurs !


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)




----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Je vois qu'il y a plus d'animation que l'autre soir...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

J'ai essayé la navigation par onglets de Safari...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

C'est très efficace pour le flood ça !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S: Panther arrache


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)




----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Hé, Global,

t'utilises aussi ça pour le flood ?


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Global ?


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Hé, Global,
> 
> t'utilises aussi ça pour le flood ?  *



Avec IE c'est plus jouissif


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Sinon y'a aussi Mozilla qui a des tabs


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Bonne nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as pu essayer Panther ? Ou ? Sur quelle machine ?
Des tests détaillés, on trouve ou ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

et il y a quelqueques secrets pour faire du bon UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

....


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Bon, moi je vais me pieuter...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Good Night Everybody...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Bonne nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 dis en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Global ?  *



oui c'est moi


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

C'est quoi les recettes du pro pour faire de l'UltraFlood ?

(C'est pas qu'je sois interressé, c'est que j'aimerais juste avoir 1000 au compteur avant de partir en vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

mais là je vais me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Pour de vrai


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Mais je repasse des demain lire les nouvelles


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca c'est du flood


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit alors...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



ca c'est du flood aussi


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

zzzzzz


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * ....  *



ca c'est encore du flood


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quoi les recettes du pro pour faire de l'UltraFlood ?
> 
> (C'est pas qu'je sois interressé, c'est que j'aimerais juste avoir 1000 au compteur avant de partir en vacances
> 
> ...



Pour arriver a 1000 vient plus souvent ici


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quoi les recettes du pro pour faire de l'UltraFlood ?
> 
> (C'est pas qu'je sois interressé, c'est que j'aimerais juste avoir 1000 au compteur avant de partir en vacances
> 
> ...



euh, tu part quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quoi les recettes du pro pour faire de l'UltraFlood ?
> 
> (C'est pas qu'je sois interressé, c'est que j'aimerais juste avoir 1000 au compteur avant de partir en vacances
> 
> ...



200 en une journée c'est faisable


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

C'est ce que je vais faire je pense...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne nuit alors...  *



j'ai tjrs du mal a decrocher


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * C'est ce que je vais faire je pense...  *



allez, je te laisse commencer


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Je pars dans un mois


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Je pars dans un mois  *



30 jours x 200 posts = 6000 

imagines


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

...pour un mois...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 30 jours x 200 posts = 6000
> 
> ...



Là t'as la casquette UltraFloodeur


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Cool ! J'ai même un coach !


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Je peux peut-être arriver à 5000-6000


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

tiens tu peu aller egalement a  la Queue leu leu ca fait des posts en plus


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

... en tenant le rythme


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Héhé, j'ai bien fait de venir sonner à la porte de l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * ...pour un mois...  *



raison de plus pour prendre de l'avance


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Cool ! J'ai même un coach !  *



Allez le coach va se reposer


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Cool ! J'ai même un coach !  *



continu comme ca et je viendrais voir demain ou tu en es


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * tiens tu peu aller egalement a  la Queue leu leu ca fait des posts en plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci du tuyau, mais je suis un deja habitué de ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Laisse un dernier post ici comme ca je verais si tu arrive vers les 1000


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci du tuyau, mais je suis un deja habitué de ce thread
> 
> ...



oui mais pour bien UltraFlooder, faut faire les 2 en meme temps


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Je vais rester ici encore un moment, je pense...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Allez, bonne nuit coach


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Ceci est mon dernier post jusqu'a ce matin.

bonne nuit

bon flood


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Etant donné que je suis deja bien crevé, je vais pas faire trop long quand même...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ceci est mon dernier post jusqu'a ce matin.
> 
> bonne nuit
> 
> ...



Bonne idée de faire dans le solannel pour décrocher vite


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Chuis vraiment crevé...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Deja une cinquantaine de posts ce soir...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Enfin, plutot ce matin...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Allez, faut que j'arrive à tenir le rythme...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Note, 200 par jour, c'est beaucoup...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Non ?


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

...mais pour le modeste floodeur amateur que je suis...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Enfin, pour toi, ça fait peu..


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)




----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

J'ai du pain sur la planche moi...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Allez, j'en fais encore quelques uns...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Ceci n'est pas du flood, mais un message sans intérêt.


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Nuance !


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)




----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Bon, j'en étais ou moi ?


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Je suis perplexe...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

...mais ça va me revenir...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

...j'espère...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

...enfin...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Allez, faut que je finisse ces onglets...


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

rebonsoir, je suis de retour après cet horrible orage plein de grèle !


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

ça sera vite fait...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Bon, j'vais me pieuter bientot, je tiens plus...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

zzzzz


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Un orage ? Ou ?


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

ici, fait beau


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Je crois que j'ai u un bon rythme ce soir...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

kesstenpense, global ?


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Non ?


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Bon, c'te fois, c'est le dernier.

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ceci est mon dernier post jusqu'a ce matin.
> 
> bonne nuit
> 
> ...



T'es parti, tu m'as pas attendu !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Un orage ? Ou ?  *



A Clermont-Ferrand  voir là !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, c'te fois, c'est le dernier.
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous.  *



Bonne nuit alors !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Je me retrouve toute seule maintenant !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Mais bon, c'est pas grave !!!


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Je peux continuer toute seule !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Il faut faire remonter la moyenne de posts féminins sur ce forum !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Je souhaite une bonne journée d'avance à tous les ultraflooders matinaux car moi je dormirais !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Bon ben, j'ai pas grand chose à dire !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Je vais essayer de trouver quelque chose d'intéressant !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

C'est bientôt les vacances !!!!


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Enfin pas pour moi, révisions pendant 2 mois !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Pas facile la vie d'étudiants !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

J'ai hâte d'avoir un vrai travail !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

J'ai hâte de gagner de l'argent !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Plein d'argent !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Pour pouvoir acheter plein de macs !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Faut que j'arrête je suis complètement en train de rêver!


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Remarque l'espoir fait vivre il parait !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

La vie est belle quand même !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Et puis l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur mais il y contribue !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Bon, il serait peut-être temps d'aller se coucher !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Allez j'y vais !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Je suis encore là !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Allez, je suis partie !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Bon, cette foi-ci, je pars vraiment, l'orage revient !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ;


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Je souhaite une bonne journée d'avance à tous les ultraflooders matinaux car moi je dormirais !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a toi aussi quand tu te reveilleras


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

Joli UltraFlood Prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Etant donné que je suis deja bien crevé, je vais pas faire trop long quand même...  *



une trentaine apres mon depart, pas mal


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Ceci n'est pas du flood, mais un message sans intérêt.  *



si tu le dis


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * kesstenpense, global ?  *



mouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'aurais pu discuter avec Prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es parti, tu m'as pas attendu !
> 
> ...



oui mais maintenant je suis debout


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

et c'est reparti pour une journée de taf


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Bon courage alors.


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui mais maintenant je suis debout
> 
> ...



Ça doit pas être pratique pour flooder.


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

Amis du flood, bonjour !


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

Je n'ai pu passer hier soir ...


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

J'espère ne pas vous avoir trop manqué !!


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

Bon bein je retourne faire du vent ...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Amis du flood, bonjour !   *



bonjour


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je n'ai pu passer hier soir ...  *



oui j'avais remarqué


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'espère ne pas vous avoir trop manqué !!  *



un petit peu quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bon bein je retourne faire du vent ...  *



T'as tout lu le thread avant de repartir "faire du vent"  ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

T'as pas eu de pause ce matin Karl ?
T'es privé de café


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

prochaine pause café vers 16h00 ca te dis ?

enfin si je suis dispo


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

et si on se prenait plutot une biere a 16h00?


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * T'as pas eu de pause ce matin Karl ?
> T'es privé de café
> 
> 
> ...



Non, beaucoup de visiteurs ce matin ...


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

... Mais je vais essayer de refaire mon retard cet aprèm


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * ... Mais je vais essayer de refaire mon retard cet aprèm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le boulo passe quand meme avant l'UltraFlood


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bientôt les vacances !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi j'y suis deja depuis plus d'une semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et il me reste encore 9 semaines avant la rentrée


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et si on se prenait plutot une biere a 16h00?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, j'ai pas envie de voir mon écran bouger tout seul


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> le boulo passe quand meme avant l'UltraFlood
> 
> ...



Le tout est de bien concilier les deux.

C'est un travail aussi !!!


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi j'y suis deja depuis plus d'une semaine
> 
> ...



Pas trop dur ?
On s'y fait ?


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Faut reprendre l'habitude de rien faire, c'est dur...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Je ne fais que passer, je dois aller chez le dentiste qui est à 20 bornes de chez moi...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Ça fait long en scooter...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

...bagué à 45...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

...qui va un peu plus vite, certes...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Y'a de quoi faire quand même..


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

.. c'est mieux que d'être à pied...


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2003)

Bon, A+, je repasse ce soir...

Enfin, je sais pas, y'a deux 007 à la télé


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, j'ai pas envie de voir mon écran bouger tout seul
> 
> ...



Une cyberbiére ca fait pas de mal


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Faut reprendre l'habitude de rien faire, c'est dur...  *



Tu veux qu'on te plaigne aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne fais que passer, je dois aller chez le dentiste qui est à 20 bornes de chez moi...  *



Tu vas voir Yip ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Ça fait long en scooter...  *



Quand on aime on compte pas


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * .. c'est mieux que d'être à pied...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui mais si tu tombes en rade tu seras qd même à pied et avec ton scooter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors que si tu y vas a pieds ben là t'es sur de pas etre emmerdé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




m'enfin... c'est poster pour rien dire ca


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, A+, je repasse ce soir...
> 
> Enfin, je sais pas, y'a deux 007 à la télé
> 
> ...








 moi ca me fait dormir les 007


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Je bois ma cyberebiere vitos, et j'y retourne


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

et puis non, merde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je fais une pause


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Je ne suis pas une machine, je suis un etre humain


_cf. Elephant Man_


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

5 minutes de MacG c'est trop court


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

pour info pour iMax, en 5 minutes on doit pouvoir faire 50 flood tranquillement


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Avec ou sans tabs


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

mais bon, ca sera pas de la poesie


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Allez j'y retourne

@toute


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * pour info pour iMax, en 5 minutes on doit pouvoir faire 50 flood tranquillement  *



Tu fais dans l'industriel !


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2003)

Moi je préfère le "post par post" !

C'est plus long mais j'aime ce coté artisanal


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu fais dans l'industriel !  *








 ca c'est de l'IndusFlood


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui mais si tu tombes en rade tu seras qd même à pied et avec ton scooter
> 
> ...



Je vois, tu es philosophe


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'avec 5 gr dans chaque oeil


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Moi je préfère le "post par post" !
> 
> C'est plus long mais j'aime ce coté artisanal
> 
> ...



c'est sur que ca a plus de charme


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Moi je préfère le "post par post" !
> 
> C'est plus long mais j'aime ce coté artisanal
> 
> ...



mais moins productif


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

tout depend si tu veux faire du Flood


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou de l'UltraFlood


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

zêtes allé voir par  là  ??


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

mais peux importe


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

l'essentiel c'est qu'il y ai du Flood


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

on peux meme imaginer du MaxiFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

du MegaFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

du GigaFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

etc, etc...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...du GlobalFlood


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Arf


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

A part ça, je suis revenu de chez le dentiste...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Il m'a foutu du fluor sur les dents...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...et c'est bien joli tout ça...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Mais j'ai un gout dégueulasse et que j'arrive pas à enlever dans la bouche...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...depuis 3h de l'après midi


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Beurk!


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

et non, le dentiste, c'était pas Yip


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * ...du GlobalFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci de suivre


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Yip doit savoir comme c'est déguelasse le gout du fluor....


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * A part ça, je suis revenu de chez le dentiste...  *



Tu t'es bien promené ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Dégueulasse voulais-je dire...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * et non, le dentiste, c'était pas Yip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai une super dentiste aux yeux si bleus que je me nois dedans et que je sors toujours avec un sourire jusqu'aux oreilles !!


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Ouais, belle promenade, à part ce putain de gout


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Sinon, j'ai croisé des flics qui faisaient un controle...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

heureusement qu'ils m'ont pa arrêté...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Mon scooter va un poil plus vite que 45km/h


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...et j'avais mon iPod sur les oreilles


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ai une super dentiste aux yeux si bleus que je me nois dedans et que je sors toujours avec un sourire jusqu'aux oreilles !!
> 
> ...








L'assistante était pas mal du tout


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Ça rame le net chez moi


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...malgré l'ADSL 512...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

..rame...rame...rame...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Ça rame le net chez moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu floodes trop, c'est pour ca


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * ..rame...rame...rame...  *



flood... flood... flood...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

allez, je vais voir Ben


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

à ce soir


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu floodes trop, c'est pour ca
> 
> ...



Moh non


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

N'empêche, t'es sur qu'on arrive à faire 200 posts par jour ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Ça me parait un peu beaucoup...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...non  ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

hein ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Le + que t'en ait fait en une journée, c'est combien ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...mais y'a personne ici ?!?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Tu t'es perdu Global ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Y'a quelqu'un ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Y'a quelqu'un ?
(écho)


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Visiblement non, y'a personne


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Bon, bah moi je vais faire un p'tit tour...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

passk'il fait beau dehors


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Bon, je viendrais plus tard, vers 1h30


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...a la fin des deux 007


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Je crois que j'aurais rapidement mes 1000 messages...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

A part ça, j'écoute la BO de Matrix Reloded maintenant...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...sur mon iPod...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...branché à mon vieil ampli...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

. Elle est superbe cette BO


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...surtout la musique de la course sur l'autoroute...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Bon, c'est pas que ça manque d'animation, mais c'est tout comme


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Bon, moi j'y vais.


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, moi j'y vais.  *



Peut-être à tout à l'heure ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

(326) messages non lus ! 
	

 c'est inhumain !! 

héhé


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Visiblement non, y'a personne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deretour rapidement


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Peut-être à tout à l'heure ...
> 
> ...



Moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et meme sur un Mac


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> (326) messages non lus !
> ...



Y'en a qui on rien a foutre


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

J'ai vu Ben


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Il est cool Ben


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Si cet ete vous avez rien a faire, venez voir son Expo au Musée de l'Objet à Blois


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Blois ville de merde


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

qu'est-ce que je fais encore là moi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

z'auriez pas un job ailleur


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bizour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Ca pu


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

allez coupez


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

resultat a coté


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Cz soir direct live foot


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

mais bon la france gagne, c'est aps grave


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Tf1 ncul


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

fait chier la TV


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

une page a moi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

etg je suis parti pour faire les 60 suivantes


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

on est en finale


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

on est en finale, on est en finale


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

on est en finale de quoi?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

le foot c'est cool


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

je vous


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

je vous


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

je vous


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

mais surtout, je vous


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

mais surtout, je vous


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

bon on fait quoi maintenat ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

maintenant ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

je vcais aller boire une biere


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

oh purée ca c'est du footch'ball


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

je suis content


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

qu'il dit


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

va boire un verre


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 2


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 3


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 4


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 5


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 6


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 7


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 8


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 9


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 10


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 11


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 12


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 13


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 14


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 15


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 16


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 17


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 18


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 19


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 20


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 21


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 22


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 23


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 24


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ou 25


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

UltrazFlood is watching You


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Briscard is happy


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Briscard is watching you


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Briscard il va aller boire sa biere ;p


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Briscard il est plein


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Briscard il vabiiiiippp


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Briscard il vabiiiiippp et re biiiiiippp


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Briscard il vous souhaite bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Briscard il reviendra


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

s'il est pas trop plein


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

z'y va


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2003)

c'est surement intéressant ce thread mais est-ce les admins pourraient éviter que les posts apparaissent dans les messages récents (24 heures ou +) ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Me revoila..


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

le 007 n'est pas fini


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...mais je suis quand même la...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

J'ai mis ma vieille télé à coté du powerbook


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...une bonne vieille philips noir et blanc...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

C'est increvable ça...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Le 007 est un des meilleurs...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...d'après les puristes...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

C'est vrai qu'il est pas mal


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

C'est "Au service sa majesté"


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Y'a Goldfinger qu'est pas mal non plus...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

C'est quand même autre chose que les nouveaux


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

le dernier (Die Another Day) était pas terrible...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

'fait faim ici...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

...je dois avoir quelque chose à bouffer..


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

*fouille*fouille*fouille*


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Ah, voila un pack de toblerones


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

C'est bon ça les toblerones...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * c'est surement intéressant ce thread mais est-ce les admins pourraient éviter que les posts apparaissent dans les messages récents (24 heures ou +) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca risque d'être dur


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2003)

Hail to ze Vieux Brsicard


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Hail to ze Vieux Brsicard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5U 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






bur it'iz not finich


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * c'est surement intéressant ce thread mais est-ce les admins pourraient éviter que les posts apparaissent dans les messages récents (24 heures ou +) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je sais pô


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

et bin voilà qu'je suis a 15 gr


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

et 01


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

et d' 22 /p


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Rebonsoir


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ed t'oris


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ed t'oris
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Hail to ze Vieux Brsicard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U encore là


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Comment ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

What ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Was ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Alsch ?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

T'es encore la?


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Lacheur...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Je me casse, le 007 est finit.


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit à vous, bande de floodeurs


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

bonjour


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

Sal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 snif snif .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pouwaaaah !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais çà chlingue ici !! Qui qu'a vomi partout ... ? et puis ces bouteilles par terre ... c'est quoi ce chantier ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






faut me balayer tout çà là parce que c'est intenable là ! 

T'as invité combien de personnes encore à ta boom ti cut ? hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Heureusement qu'y avait iMax pour te surveiller et heureusement que lui il n'a pas bu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oui iMax ? oui vas t'acheter des sucettes et une page perso ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Halalalalalala ! Allez file dans ta chambre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour la peine tu me copieras .... euh réflexion faite non tu ne copies rien ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) tu me liras alors tous les posts de Gwenhiver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un notre père un suppow bonpat et au lit tôt ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

La soirée a été bien arrosée

j'suis parti en live, c'etait bien


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bon maintenant je suis a 2


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Ca va pas etre facile pour bosser


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

je crois que j'ai encore 2 gr


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je crois que j'ai encore 2 gr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas facile en effet


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

tiens j'ai pas mis de smilie


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * c'est surement intéressant ce thread mais est-ce les admins pourraient éviter que les posts apparaissent dans les messages récents (24 heures ou +) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui ca serait pas mal


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * le 007 n'est pas fini  *



et maintenant ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Ah, voila un pack de toblerones  *



un pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui n'est pas de biere


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Sal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai meme pas encore vomi


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2003)

Je suis tombé dans un guet apens hier soir


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2003)

Globalcut, tu as reçu ce que je devais t'envoyer ?


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2003)

Privé de forums ce matin ....

Ca va être dur !!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Globalcut, tu as reçu ce que je devais t'envoyer ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh je sais pas, faut que je regarde chez moi ce midi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis tombé dans un guet apens hier soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'est dingue cette habitude


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

pour Beru et Karl40


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Privé de forums ce matin ....
> 
> Ca va être dur !!  *



zut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je crois que je suis capable que de faire ca ce matin


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Flooder ou aller me recoucher


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et pas pour moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et pas pour moi
> 
> ...



Inscrit toi alors !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Par contre ce n'est pas une terre propice au flood


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Inscrit toi alors !!
> 
> ...



Merci de l'invite, mais j'ai deja pas mal à faire ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je veux pas flooder partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si je m'éparpille je risque de me perdre en plus


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faudrait y retourner effectivement


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faudrait y retourner effectivement
> 
> ...



on t'attend


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

tiens


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

p'tetre penser à bosser un minimum


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et globalcut !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et globalcut !
> 
> ...



Finn a dit que c'etait pas cool pour venir flooder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis je suis deja surbooké ici


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Finn a dit que c'etait pas cool pour venir flooder
> 
> ...



t'as qu'à poster normalement !!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'as qu'à poster normalement !!
> 
> ...



je sais plus comment on fait


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je sais plus comment on fait
> 
> ...



bah en évitant de surfer sous 9 !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je sais plus comment on fait
> 
> ...



ahaha ! la preuve tu as besoin d'une désintox .... allez viens tout de suite !!!


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ahaha ! la preuve tu as besoin d'une désintox .... allez viens tout de suite !!!
> 
> ...



hihi !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

vais manger et faire une petite sieste


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Karl, j'ai bien recu le ptit coli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci bien


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Où ça un Beru


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2003)

Pffft... pas encore pu aller manger...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2003)

En plus j'ai petit-déjeuné avec une demi tasse de thé


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

et elle a pas été sympa ?


----------



## KARL40 (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * vais manger et faire une petite sieste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi aussi tu bosses cet aprèm !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Où ça un Beru
> 
> ...



juste là !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * et elle a pas été sympa ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle était un peu courte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Bon... le temps de râler, et le bibliothécaire est revenu, je suis donc nourri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> juste là !
> 
> ...



Pfft rien à voir, j'ai pas les oreilles aussi longues dans la réalité


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Elle était un peu courte
> 
> ...



oui, c'est vrai, les plus courtes ne sont pas forcément les meilleures !!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * vais manger et faire une petite sieste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finalement j'ai pas mangé, juste reposé un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Toi aussi tu bosses cet aprèm !!!   *



oui et c'est reparti


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> juste là !
> 
> ...



ah oui, c'est pas le grand flood


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah oui, c'est pas le grand flood
> 
> ...



non, nous sommes plutot pour la brasse coulée !!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

ah c'est ca le concepte sur ce forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je pourais donc m'inscrire pour ne rien dire, ce qui ferait un équilibre


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

J'ai eu une idée mais je ne m'en souviens plus ...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Pour une fois, j'ai failli dire quelque chose de réellement intelligent ...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Je repasserai si mon idée me revient ...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Ah oui : Cela me revient !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Zut, je l'ai de nouveau oublié


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai eu une idée mais je ne m'en souviens plus ...  *


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ah oui : Cela me revient !  *


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

c'est pas facile quand on a presque plus de neurones actifs


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Zut, je l'ai de nouveau oublié
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * c'est pas facile quand on a presque plus de neurones actifs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * c'est pas facile quand on a presque plus de neurones actifs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil, ca faisait lgtps que ca m'etait pas tombé dessus un jeudi


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

je suis toujours a 2 à l'heure


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> je suis toujours a 2 à l'heure  *



Vu mes capacités, on pourrait faire la course aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vu mes capacités, on pourrait faire la course aujourd'hui
> 
> ...



wouai une course d'escargot


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

ca va pas flooder des masses ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

pour ca, il faut en profiter cet aprem


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Zut, je l'ai de nouveau oublié
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est toujours pas revenu


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est toujours pas revenu
> 
> ...



Bein non ! Je passe mon après-midi au téléphone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement qu'ils partent tous s'entasser sur les plages !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est toujours pas revenu
> 
> ...



Ca ne reviendra même plus !!

J'ai le cerveau grillé !?!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

petite page de pub pour l'ultrasondage !!! 

question :y aura-t-il plus de votes que de pages dans l'ultraflood ? pour le savoir viendez voter !!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  question :y aura-t-il plus de votes que de pages dans l'ultraflood ? pour le savoir viendez voter !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà voté et, il faut que cela se sache, rien n'arrivera à la cheville de l'ultrafood moi vivant


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Je te rappelle le règlement de ce forum autonome :
 Ultrafood vaincra !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je te rappelle le règlement de ce forum autonome :
> Ultrafood vaincra !
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne m'arrange pas !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Quelqu'un aurait un peu de prozac ?


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Quelqu'un aurait un peu de prozac ?   *



Encore une demi heure avant la délivrance !

Jamais vu une heure aussi longue !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore une demi heure avant la délivrance !
> 
> Jamais vu une heure aussi longue !   *



A part le jour où je suis né, cela faisait longtemps que je n'en avais pas autant marre


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

"Quand je vins au monde je pleurais,
  Chaque jour me montre pourquoi ..."


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Faut que je retourne pleurer euh bosser !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Déjà voté et, il faut que cela se sache, rien n'arrivera à la cheville de l'ultrafood moi vivant
> 
> ...



oui t'es bien fatigué


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je te rappelle le règlement de ce forum autonome :
> ultrafood vaincra !
> 
> 
> ...



ca s'arrange pô 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'idée y est, il manque juste un L


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Quelqu'un aurait un peu de prozac ?   *



en piqure ou pilule ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore une demi heure avant la délivrance !
> 
> Jamais vu une heure aussi longue !   *



c'est vrai que c'est long aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Faut que je retourne pleurer euh bosser !  *



UltraFlood power


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

moi j'arrete là j'en ai marre


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

c'est trop dur de bosser les lendemain de cuite


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

l'écran il est tout zarbi


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

oui, vivement les vacances que ce soit plus calme


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

quoique, il va bien rester quelques excité


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

allez zou c'est le week-end


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca s'arrange pô
> 
> ...



OH la honte


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Je devais être vraiment affamé !!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Mais là ça va mieux ...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

ULTRAFLOOD !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * allez zou c'est le week-end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En route pour l'ULTRAFLOOD


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

ULTRAFLOOD


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

ULTRAFLOOD !!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

ULTRAFLOOD !!!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Tiens, il y a de l'écho ce soir !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En route pour l'ULTRAFLOOD
> 
> ...



YES


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * ULTRAFLOOD  *



voilà, là c'est mieux


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Très certainement le fait de parler tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

ULTRAFLOOD !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

Echo


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Très certainement le fait de parler tout seul  *



Faut lire un peu les messages,  je suis là


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> voilà, là c'est mieux
> 
> ...



Comme quoi il ne faut pas désespérer


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

Petit message pour Prerima : tu peux flooder sur les autres threads aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans celui "Et avec Google" fais un post par image


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faut lire un peu les messages,  je suis là
> 
> ...



Un bon flooder doit flooder et survoler les messages.
Sinon il perd du temps de "floodage".

Et c'est bien connu : le flood(ze) c'est de l'argent


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

ta journée s'est bien finie ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

une petite biere et apres tout va mieux


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Petit message pour Prerima : tu peux flooder sur les autres threads aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sage conseil ! Pour la première fois, j'ai posté deux images dans le même post


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ta journée s'est bien finie ?  *



Elle se termine toujours bien : je (re)deviens libre !


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS

1 500 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 1 500 !!!!!!!!!  *



Bientôt la quille !!!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Mes "obligations" du monde réel m'obligent à vous laisser .


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Chers Flooders,

Je vous prie de croire en mon flood distingué.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Et c'est bien connu : le flood(ze) c'est de l'argent
> ...



tiens j'ai pas recu mon cheque


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sage conseil ! Pour la première fois, j'ai posté deux images dans le même post
> 
> ...



mais ca va pas la tete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







t'etais vraiment pas bien cet aprem


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * YYYEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 1 500 !!!!!!!!!  *



bien ca se rapproche doucement


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Mes "obligations" du monde réel m'obligent à vous laisser .  *



Bonnes obligations


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

Tu repasses plus tard ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Chers Flooders,
> 
> Je vous prie de croire en mon flood distingué.
> 
> ...



croyance acceptée


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tu repasses plus tard ?  *



je crois que j'aurais pas de reponse


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

l'est deja parti


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

et je sais pas si je vais faire long feu ce soir


----------



## prerima (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Petit message pour Prerima : tu peux flooder sur les autres threads aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolée, mais je n'aime pas trop flooder sur les autres threads !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolée, mais je n'aime pas trop flooder sur les autres threads !
> 
> ...



c'est une mauvaise habitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 surtout sur "et avec Google"


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

power to UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

UltraFlood


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

power to Globalcut ... the best of Ultraflooder !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

*UltraFlood*


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * power to Globalcut ... the best of Ultraflooder !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenue


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

C'est rigolo que vous veniez tous là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous vous ennuyez au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * C'est rigolo que vous veniez tous là
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  j'ai des bieres au frais si vous voulez


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

ouais


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * ouais
> *



 ouais a quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * ouais
> *



si ca c'est pas du flood


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

ouais, je floode ...


----------



## prerima (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * C'est rigolo que vous veniez tous là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas qu'on s'ennuie mais c'est qu'il n'y a pas grand monde ce soir !


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

et je bois une bière ..


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * ouais, je floode ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas qu'on s'ennuie mais c'est qu'il n'y a pas grand monde ce soir !
> 
> ...



vous tombez bien ici on parle de tout et de rien


----------



## prerima (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en veux bien une !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

mais mon compére est parti pour la soirée


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

Alors va faloir me supporter tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * et je bois une bière ..   *



que de bonnes initiatives ce soir


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

à ta santé, Prerima !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'en veux bien une !
> 
> ...



Tiens, une pour toi et une pour Finn


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

ouais ...


----------



## prerima (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * à ta santé, Prerima !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, à ta santé aussi anntraxh !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * ouais ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

une tite Kékéne bien fraiche


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

bon, t'en as bu combien depuis tout à l'heure ???


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bon, t'en as bu combien depuis tout à l'heure ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



une, j'ai trop abusé hier


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

et je vais pas tarder a aller me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

dormir ca fait du bien


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

salut, gamin ! bonne nuit, beaux rêves ...


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

chuis certaine que GlobalCut, il Ultrafloode dans ses rêves ...


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

ce qui explique son nombre de posts ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ouais...


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

ça doit être ça , son truc !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

oh, je reste encore un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

gamine


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * chuis certaine que GlobalCut, il Ultrafloode dans ses rêves ...   *



comment tu sais ca ?


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * oh, je reste encore un peu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouaiiiiiissss !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

on est tellement bien ici


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

tu reponds plua a la queue leu leu


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

euh là je vais plus tarder


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

quelques minutes peut-etre encore


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * tu reponds plua a la queue leu leu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










non, c'était pas moi...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

je sais ps si je vais bien dormir ?
le bar d'en dessous ferme, ils vont certainement finir les futs


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

ne me dis pas que t'habites au dessus d'un bar ?!?!?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * ne me dis pas que t'habites au dessus d'un bar ?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben si, presque, 
j'habite ici X
et le bar est là X


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

j'habite ici X
j'avais oublié le premier étage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et le bar est là X


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

j'habite ici X
premier étage 
X SexShop / bar  X


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

Allez cette foi ci j'y vais pour de bon


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

Bonne nuit et bon UltraFlood


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

ouais ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je vois !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

ayé j'ai tout lu !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2003)

moi aussi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2003)

Bon... niouzons...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2003)

Et deux scoops qui marchent, MGZ-style


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

tiens je vais aller voir çà ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2003)

Tu vas ê^tre déçu, je me suis pas encore motivé à les écrire


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * ayé j'ai tout lu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool tu vas pouvoir revenir poster


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

bonjour, bon week-end et bon flood


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

bonne vacances aux nains


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

salut à vous et mort aux cons


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour, bon week-end et bon flood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareillement


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pareillement
> 
> ...



Si j'oublie de m'identifier, ça va être difficile.


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)

Heu...du coup, je pourrais pas avoir 2 posts pour le prix d'un.


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour, bon week-end et bon flood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc, je reprends : pareillement.


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bonne vacances aux nains  *



Personnellement, je n'en connais pas. Mais bonnes vacances quand même.


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * salut à vous et mort aux cons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y sont pas déjà mort les cons.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Généralement, ils oublient de vivre.


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)

Ça m'a l'air un peu mou ce matin.

Pourtant, il est un peu plus de 11 heures.


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)

Je reviendrai plus tard.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ça m'a l'air un peu mou ce matin.
> 
> Pourtant, il est un peu plus de 11 heures.  *



le week-end, l'UltraFlood n'est pas trop matinale


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

tiens j'ai un peu changé ma signature


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

je vous conseil un petit tour vers leurs  demos pour avoir un apercu de ce que font ces belges


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Tu vas ê^tre déçu, je me suis pas encore motivé à les écrire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens nous au courant quand ca sera fait


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

bon appetit


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

bon café


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ça m'a l'air un peu mou ce matin.
> 
> Pourtant, il est un peu plus de 11 heures.  *



Trop tôt, définitivement.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens nous au courant quand ca sera fait
> 
> ...



Ca a été fait à 2h30 du mat'


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bon café
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vais vite le prendre avant qu'il refroidisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à toutes


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ca a été fait à 2h30 du mat'
> 
> ...



T'as pas le lien pour y aller directos, j'ai suis faignant aujourd'hui


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2003)

http://www.macg.co/jeux/actualite.shtml

Tsssk


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * http://www.macg.co/jeux/actualite.shtml
> 
> Tsssk
> 
> ...



merci


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Flooder libre ou mourir


----------



## anntraxh (29 Juin 2003)

ouais !!! bien dit !


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2003)

Je dis ça ici parce que je me suis levé trop tard pour le thread des users de l'aurore, vous m'en voulez pas j'espère  ?


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2003)

En tout cas, un truc bien avec toi global, c'est qu'on sait toujours où te trouver.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

ca sert a rien de s'eparpailler


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Bon je vous laisse

floodez bien pdt mon abscence


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2003)

Tu pars où ?


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2003)

Au fait, j'ai remrqué un truc : la page de l'Ultraflood est bien  plus longue à afficher que les autres pages du forum (je pare surtout du temps qui s'écoule entre le moment où on clique et le moment ou ça commence à s'afficher).
ca me fait ça sous Netscape, est-ce que c'est pareil chez vous ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

J'utilise Mozilla, j'ai pas remarqué de difference importante


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

parti, pas parti je sais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Tu pars où ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nan, pas là


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait, j'ai remrqué un truc : la page de l'Ultraflood est bien  plus longue à afficher que les autres pages du forum (je pare surtout du temps qui s'écoule entre le moment où on clique et le moment ou ça commence à s'afficher).
> ca me fait ça sous Netscape, est-ce que c'est pareil chez vous ?
> 
> 
> ...



sur cette page c'est peut-etre a cause de l'image en haut


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

alors floodons vite pour passer à la prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

BlackBeru et Karl veront l'image en revenant en arriere


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

bon j'y va




normalement


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * BlackBeru et Karl veront l'image en revenant en arriere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bon c'est vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et apprécié


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

J'ai recouté des vynils et retrouvé ce maxi de La Mére Noel


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Vive le feu


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

et bien, je suis pas là ca flood pas


----------



## ginette107 (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et bien, je suis pas là ca flood pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en effet, et moi qui pensait que l'ultraflood était une activité nocturne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est plutôt calme


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

Pas la motiv'...


----------



## ginette107 (29 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * chuis certaine que GlobalCut, il Ultrafloode dans ses rêves ...   *



en tout cas les floodeurs ne rêvent pas encore


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

et moi j'ai eu un contre temps


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

bon on remet cette partie d'UltraFlood pour plus tard alors


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

de toute facon ce matin on n'avait pas dit que samedi etait la journée de l'UltraFlood il me semble


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> en tout cas les floodeurs ne rêvent pas encore
> 
> ...



mais ca va pas tarder


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

juste quelques petit posts pour garder le rythme


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

et puis pour mieux dormir apres


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> en tout cas les floodeurs ne rêvent pas encore
> 
> ...



Dans tes rêves


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

mais pas trop non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Dans tes rêves
> 
> ...



c'est week-end


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Dans tes rêves
> 
> ...



Je sais c'est nul...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je sais c'est nul...  *


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est week-end
> 
> ...



En plus...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je sais c'est nul...  *



Ca à limite sa place ici


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

Pourtant avec du Lofofora dans les oreilles, ça devrait motiver...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca à limite sa place ici
> 
> ...



Lol


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> En plus...
> 
> ...



on est mal barré


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on est mal barré
> 
> ...



Tu l'as dit


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Pourtant avec du Lofofora dans les oreilles, ça devrait motiver...  *



en effet, ca devrait aller


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Tu l'as dit
> 
> ...



hi hi hi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> hi hi hi
> 
> ...



ha ha ha


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ha ha ha
> 
> ...



ho ho  ho


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> ho ho  ho
> 
> 
> ...



hu hu hu


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> hu hu hu
> 
> ...



hi ha ha ha


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

Ouais ben pourtant, ce soir c'est pas ça...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> hi ha ha ha
> 
> ...



Aaah? Globalcut repart quand même dans la pente


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

je vais essayer d'aller dormir


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

d'ici peu


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

c'est à dire bientôt


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je vais essayer d'aller dormir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi... bientôt...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2003)

un dernier post ici pour les us et coutumes pour dire bonsoir aux flemmards qui ne vont pas au bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M'en vais coucher le nain ( oui moi aussi j'ai un nain ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

@ peluche

Finn qu'est bien fatigué et qui a du boulot demain ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * d'ici peu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"D'ici peu" est pas mal aussi...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Ouais ben pourtant, ce soir c'est pas ça...  *




pareil, c'est juste pour la forme


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Finn qu'est bien fatigué et qui a du boulot demain ...
> 
> ...



Ah toi aussi?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

quoique ca pourrait etre pire


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

et donc voila


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Aaah? Globalcut repart quand même dans la pente
> 
> ...



je sais pas trop en vrai


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

un petit post de Finn avant qu'il aille se coucher ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * un dernier post ici pour les us et coutumes pour dire bonsoir aux flemmards qui ne vont pas au bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comment ca on va pas au bar


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Finn qu'est bien fatigué et qui a du boulot demain ...
> 
> ...



et tu fais quoi ?
veilleur de nuit dans un bar


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ah toi aussi?   *



pas facile la vie de modo


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

Bon... je vais vous laisser...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

moi j'ai pas du boulo mais quelques trucs a faire quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Truc à faire N°1 : venir flooder un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Truc N°2 : faire des choses plus utiles


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et tu fais quoi ?
> veilleur de nuit dans un bar
> ...



mort de rire


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Bon... je vais vous laisser...   *



bonne nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je croyais que c'etait 02h30 on heure


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pas facile la vie de modo
> 
> ...



T'imagines pas... On doit même donner des réponses à des gars qu'on connait même pas


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> mort de rire
> 
> ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bonne nuit
> 
> ...



Ben pas ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit à tous...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2003)

Les 3000 ça sera pour demain


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> T'imagines pas... On doit même donner des réponses à des gars qu'on connait même pas
> 
> ...



c'est dingue ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi qui croyais que c'etait seulement



			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> * devriez être modo, on s'amuse bien en bas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ben pas ce soir
> 
> ...



bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ben pas ce soir
> 
> ...



Au fait je laisse allumé en partant ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Les 3000 ça sera pour demain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui ca devrait aller


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> MacG FAQ:</font><hr />
0	Nouveau membre
10	Membre junior
50	Membre
500	Habitué(e)
1000	Major
2000	Accro à MacG
5000	Vétéran
8000	Vieux briscard
10000	Vénérable sage


[/QUOTE] 

ils ont rien prévu pour les 3000


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Par contre Karl tu vois bientot la fin du tunnel


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Allez bonne nuit et à demain


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

et n'oubliez pas dimanche c'est la journée de....


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

l'


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

l'Ul


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

DODO


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * DODO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

la journée de l'UltraFlllll


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

de l'UltraFlood, oui


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

c'est pour ca on est dimanche alors autant commencer maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

non je deconne


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Bonjour


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

bon apres-midi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

LOL, au Bar ils se demandent si ils vont flooder ou pas


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

rien ne sert à se le demander, on le fait si on veux, quand on veux


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

enfin l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

je sais pas où ils veulent en venir


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

tiens ca me donne une idée


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Non, z'ont qu'à chercher


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

tiens y'a de la F1 cet aprem


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

UltraFlood ou F1


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

F1 ou UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

un peu des 2


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

un peu plus de l'un que de l'autre


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

ou sieste ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

c'est pas mal la sieste


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

et puis qu'est-ce que j'ai mal dormi cette nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas pu fermer l'oeil avant 4h


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

J'aurais du rester flooder un peu, ca aurait rien changé


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

euh!! vous revenez quand


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

sinon je continue tout seul


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

Qu'est-ce qu'il a l'air de faire chaud dehors


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

un temps à rester devant son Mac


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

je dis ca mais va bien falloir que je sorte à un moment ou un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

merde la clim est cassée


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

pfff, j'ai pas la clim à la maison


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

ca à l'aire simple, il me manque que le scotch


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca à l'aire simple, il me manque que le scotch
> 
> ...



Mr se prend pour Mc Gyver


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

ca va etre du beau


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

allez je vais regarder les voitures passer


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Maousse - Le Bar:</font><hr /> on est d'accord ? ça vous dérange pas trop si on ferme ? voir "ultraflood...." pour toute réclamation . 


[/QUOTE] 

Qu'une chose soit claire, c'est pas le bureau des pleurs ici


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ils ont rien prévu pour les 3000
> 
> ...








BENJAMIN !!! C'est quoi c'bordel !?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui, bonjour


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * euh!! vous revenez quand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bouh ©


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * sinon je continue tout seul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca va te changer, tiens


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus que 5 pour les 3000, pour changer de catégorie faudra patienter juste encore un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ca va te changer, tiens
> 
> ...



bon j'avais dit que j'avas des choses a faire, et bien c'est maintenant.

@ plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

tu auras urement passé les 3000 d'ici là


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

tu auras surement passé les 3000 d'ici là


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

c'est dingue ces lettres qui marchent pas des fois


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

hahaha


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Tiens je vais faire un compte rond juste avant de partir


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

8299 ca me parait bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2003)

Après une petite absence, cela fait du bien de se sentir à la maison


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2003)

Globalcut, j'ai bien vu ton joli dessin également


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Pourquoi il ne me reconnait plus ????!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

L'anonyme c'etait moi ...


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Et voila, je ne sais plus ce que je voulais dire !


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Ah oui, il fait trop chaud aujourd'hui


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Un temps à perdre la tête ...


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Qu'est ce que je vous disais ?!!


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

On va aller se ravitailler


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Et on repassera plus tard ...


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Ou demain


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Parce que mon iMac est en train de battre des record de température


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * On va aller se ravitailler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis en train de me boire une bonne biere bien fraiche


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

et bien ca fait du bien


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

je sais plus ce que je voulais dire non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et on repassera plus tard ...  *



"on"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es 40


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je suis en train de me boire une bonne biere bien fraiche
> 
> ...



c'est dingue ca, a peine finie et c'est deja l'heure de l'apero


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * tu auras urement passé les 3000 d'ici là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu crois?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

Ah ben oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zoupla, 3000 messages...

Clic-clac, in ze boîte, et on fait risette pour la photo :


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

... et un message en plus pour faire -tuuut- dark templar qui a eu l'outrecuidance de me dépasser ce matin


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Ah ben oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Félicitations


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Ah ben oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens je vou ai préparer un joli theme dans Et avec Google


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * ... et un message en plus pour faire -tuuut- dark templar qui a eu l'outrecuidance de me dépasser ce matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 comment ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je comprend Mackie maintenant


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauf que moi quand on me dépasse, je menace pas de ban, je floode


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Sauf que moi quand on me dépasse, je menace pas de ban, je floode
> 
> ...



bonne réaction


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

de toute facon je ne m'aventure pas dans les forum qu'il modére, comme ca il poura pas me banir pour rien


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tiens je vou ai préparer un joli theme dans Et avec Google
> 
> ...



A part ça j'ai trouvé le thème très inspirateur


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> A part ça j'ai trouvé le thème très inspirateur
> 
> ...



LOL

mais attention au respect des regles


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

bonne nuit


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL
> 
> mais attention au respect des regles  *



C'est récent ces règles restreintes ou bien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> C'est récent ces règles restreintes ou bien
> 
> ...



ou bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut lire monsieur les premières pages !!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

Pffft... On me dit jamais rien à moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Pffft... On me dit jamais rien à moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh Beru çà a floodé pas mal dans le train d'un mac pour jouer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te dis çà mais je t'ai roen dit hein ?


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

juste pour dire que cerait chou si un jour vous faisiez une trève de flood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































mais non je blague !!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * juste pour dire que cerait chou si un jour vous faisiez une trève de flood !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oulala, j'ai eu peur


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> C'est récent ces règles restreintes ou bien
> 
> ...



ben non c'est les regles du debut, dommage car elles etaient bien tes images


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> euh Beru çà a floodé pas mal dans le train d'un mac pour jouer
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2003)

m4k-Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> * J'en rêve de ce G5 à 4Ghz ... *




bah t'y es presque, t'as un G5 2x2Ghz !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *ils ont rien prévu pour les 3000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas grave, j'aime bien le titre "Accro à MacGé".

_Je remarque que Black Beru a lâchement profité de ce sujet pour me repasser devant hier pendant que j'étais pas là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'ai remonté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Au fait, la page s'affiche normalement chez moi maintenant.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas grave, j'aime bien le titre "Accro à MacGé".
> 
> Je remarque que Black Beru a lâchement profité de ce sujet pour me repasser devant hier pendant que j'étais pas là.
> ...



Ce thread est un sujet comme les autres


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ce thread est un sujet comme les autres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'ailleurs ça doit être vâââchement philosophique, puisque ça fait 420 pages que vous débatez.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> D'ailleurs ça doit être vâââchement philosophique, puisque ça fait 420 pages que vous débatez.
> 
> 
> ...



ben oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as pas tout lu


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * t'as pas tout lu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, bien sur, mais là je relis parce que je crois avoir oublié quelques po biiiipeuhfloods.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

N'hésites pas à nous faire part de ton opinion sur le sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Tiens Karl ? t'es toujours en vadrouille


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Ben, tout compte fait, je crois que c'est trop compliqué pour moi, tous ces termes techniques. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je reviendrai lire quand j'aurai Bac +5 (ce qui devrait te permettre d'avoir en gros 100 000 posts si t'es encore là).


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens Karl ? t'es toujours en vadrouille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ben, tout compte fait, je crois que c'est trop compliqué pour moi, tous ces termes techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a pas eu besoin d'avoir Bac+5 pour écrire tout ca


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ben, tout compte fait, je crois que c'est trop compliqué pour moi, tous ces termes techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100 000 je ne penses pas


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas grave, j'aime bien le titre "Accro à MacGé".
> 
> Je remarque que Black Beru a lâchement profité de ce sujet pour me repasser devant hier pendant que j'étais pas là.
> ...



regarde derrière toi y a Maousse qui t'a doublé quand t'étais au stand


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Attention, fort risque d'UltraFlood aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Attention, fort risque d'UltraFlood aujourd'hui  *








Attention a ce type de message


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> D'ailleurs ça doit être vâââchement philosophique, puisque ça fait 420 pages que vous débatez.
> 
> 
> ...



t'es sur que tu sais lire Dark ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









j'ai pas lu 420 pages moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Attention, fort risque d'UltraFlood aujourd'hui  *



Ma'ame Soleil sort de ce corps !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je reviendrai lire quand j'aurai Bac +5 *



moi aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A jamais alors !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est ce qui dit ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On a pas eu besoin d'avoir Bac+5 pour écrire tout ca
> 
> ...



non un bac+4 est amplement suffisant pour le flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par contre pour les questions techniques un brevet des collèges (donc un vrai diplome) est recquis


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ma'ame Soleil sort de ce corps !!
> 
> ...



AAAArrrrrrrrRRrggggggGGGGGGGHHHHHHHhhhhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Qu'est ce qui dit ?
> 
> ...



je disais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> regarde derrière toi y a Maousse qui t'a doublé quand t'étais au stand
> 
> ...



en tout cas on les voit les dopés du véloflood


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Attention, fort risque d'UltraFlood aujourd'hui  *



tu fais pas la météo aussi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

c'est une bien belle journée non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Je suis le roi du flood !!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * c'est une bien belle journée non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

maitre Beru j'ai accompli ma formation !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je disais
> 
> ...



tu disais ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis le roi du flood !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 LOL


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

c'est quoi ton objectif d'aujourd'hui ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu fais pas la météo aussi ?
> 
> ...



Non, j'suis pas M'dame pluie


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * maitre Beru j'ai accompli ma formation !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, t'es déjà banni ?


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis le roi du flood !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cela annonce une journée productive


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens, t'es déjà banni ?
> 
> ...



t'as oublié de payer ta cotisation


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * regarde derrière toi y a Maousse qui t'a doublé quand t'étais au stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, mais moi je m'arrête moins longtemps que lui.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis le roi du flood !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * non
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout est dis.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> cela annonce une journée productive  *



il s'est vite arrété quand même


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * c'est quoi ton objectif d'aujourd'hui ?  *



4000 !!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

D'ailleurs, je vais poster mes citations dans le thread quote de truc et de machin.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui, mais moi je m'arrête moins longtemps que lui.
> 
> 
> ...



Pardon !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il s'est vite arrété quand même
> 
> ...



mais non me voilà !!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 4000 !!
> 
> ...



ca doit etre faisable


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleurs, je vais poster mes citations dans le thread quote de truc et de machin.  *



bonne initiative de flood


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, j'suis pas M'dame pluie
> 
> ...



la météo du jour par Finn_Atlas !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pardon !
> 
> ...



pourquoi ca marche pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

la meme en lien ca marche


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pourquoi ca marche pas ?  *



a si elle marche maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> la météo du jour par Finn_Atlas !!!
> 
> *



MdR


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 4000 !!
> 
> ...


moi, il faudrait que j'y passe mes jours et mes nuits et encore


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> moi, il faudrait que j'y passe mes jours et mes nuits et encore  *



commence maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> moi, il faudrait que j'y passe mes jours et mes nuits et encore  *



enfin, continue


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> enfin, continue
> 
> ...



oui mais je vais attaquer le boulot


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

bon je fais une pause jje vais bosser un peu maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ peluche


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui mais je vais attaquer le boulot
> *



et sans connexion


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui mais je vais attaquer le boulot
> *



tu floodes et tu téléphones en même temps Gigi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'es pas sympa çà !!


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu floodes et tu téléphones en même temps Gigi ?
> 
> ...



oui mais c pas evident


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

bon il est temps d'aller manger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ikl fait faim


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

sympa cette petite pluie, ça raffraichit


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

aller un petit morceau devant la petite maison dans la prairie


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * bon je fais une pause jje vais bosser un peu maintenant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais c qu'il est vraiment parti bosser d'ou la pluie, je comprend mieux maitenant


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

je suis seulement à 3790 posts de l'objectif de finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * aller un petit morceau devant la petite maison dans la prairie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as pas peur toi !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ca doit etre faisable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et pour moi ?


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et pour moi ?
> 
> 
> ...



en plus d'une journée en tout cas


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * en plus d'une journée en tout cas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec le rythme que j'ai, je peux espérer les atteindre fin Juillet, ce qui ne fait que 30 jours de retard par rapport à une journée.


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Tout d'abord un bonjour à tout le monde pour être poli


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Et mes félicitations à Globalcut pour sa victoire à Google


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

et pour le choix de son "thème"


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

qui, on peut le dire, me trou le cul !!!


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

désolé pour la vulgarité, mais il faut appeler un cul... un cul


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Par contre, un délai de 2 jours pour trouver la bonne image aurait été le bien venu ....


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)

Il y a des gens qui bossent


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Au fait, je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais ce sujet a été vu 55 fois, mais on y a répondu 8500 fois !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Euh, je voulais dire 5500, pas 55


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Et alors, y a plus personne ?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

C'est morne là.
Il est  ou global ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et pour moi ?
> 
> 
> ...



pour les 4000 ca va etre dur de le faire aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Tout d'abord un bonjour à tout le monde pour être poli   *



Ahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Karl enfin de retour


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et mes félicitations à Globalcut pour sa victoire à Google   *



merci


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * et pour le choix de son "thème"   *



merci merci merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'etais sur que tu allais aimer


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Ha bah voilà, un peu d'animation.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Par contre, un délai de 2 jours pour trouver la bonne image aurait été le bien venu ....   *



y'a qu'une trentaine de page, ca limite le choix


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Par contre, un délai de 2 jours pour trouver la bonne image aurait été le bien venu ....   *



et puis tu as bien vu apres ca traine, on est obligé de réduire le tps etc, y'en a qui sont pas content...
Alors là, zou, 24h00 c'est bien assez


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Il y a des gens qui bossent
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 wi wi


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait, je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais ce sujet a été vu 55 fois, mais on y a répondu 8500 fois !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est presque ca en effet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'a un probleme Dr ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * C'est morne là.
> Il est  ou global ?  *



J'etais parti manger


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * C'est morne là.
> Il est  ou global ?  *



et là je vais bosser


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * c'est presque ca en effet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben, tu regardes même pas tes réponses ?
tu risque de rater celles des autres alors.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ha bah voilà, un peu d'animation.  *



oui mais je repasserais a la pause café


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben, tu regardes même pas tes réponses ?
> tu risque de rater celles des autres alors.
> 
> ...



ben non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'es pas obligé de quitter le thread, c'est aussi simple que ca


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ben non
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu quittes pas, tu vois pas les nouvelles réponses.
Et si tu réactualises, ça fait un "vu" de plus, non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Déjà reparti ?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

C'est pas marrant d'ultraflooder tout seul


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Toi t'y arrives bien


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Mais moi
ça me branche pas trop.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

J'ai trouvé !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Je vais faire comme Alèm au début du post, le dédoublement de personnalité.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Ca va à tout le monde ?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Oui !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Ben, moi ça me va pas en fait, je me sens seul quand-même.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

non non, continue


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Je sais pas, faudrait l'avis d'une tierce personne


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Y a-t-il une tierce personne dans la salle ?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Ou un flooder à la limite, s'il y a pas de gens normaux


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Oui, y a moi


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Nan, toi j't'aime pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tant pis, je repasserai plus tard.


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Y a-t-il une tierce personne dans la salle ?  *



C'est à quel sujet ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Y a-t-il une tierce personne dans la salle ?  *



oui


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ou un flooder à la limite, s'il y a pas de gens normaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ben moi ou Karl ca me parait etre bien


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Nan, toi j't'aime pas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas gagné


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

et Finn qui doit faire la sieste alors qu'il devait faire peter la baraque


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

vous etes pas aidé


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Sinon ca va toi Karl ?
bon week-end ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

allez, je repasse vers 16h00


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * allez, je repasse vers 16h00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi vers 15 H 52


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Me voici donc


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Je suis un Dieu de l'exactitude.

(ben quoi, finn a bien dit qu'il était le roi du flood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Vous me croyez pas ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Allez, on parie combien que je repasse vers 15 h 54 ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Gagnéééééééééé !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * allez, je repasse vers 16h00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vers 16h00 c'est soit avant soit apres ou meme les deux


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

alors un petit coup avant


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis un Dieu de l'exactitude.
> 
> (ben quoi, finn a bien dit qu'il était le roi du flood.
> 
> ...



LOL, que de personnalités dans ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * alors un petit coup avant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et un après


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *  que de personnalités dans ce thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, d'ailleurs faudrait piquer le titre de Serial Floodeur à Mackie et te le donner quand tu le dépassera, ça le fera encore plus rager (_ben quoi, c'est moi qui ait proposé ce titre pour lui, je peux te le proposer aussi, y a pas de raisons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_).


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et un après
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'en prendras bien un dernier pour la route ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'en prendras bien un dernier pour la route ?
> 
> 
> ...


Allez, quand y en a pour un, y en a pour 2, alors, un autre ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

un petit coup ca fait toujours du bien


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

allez, le taf m'attend, je repasserais d'ici 1h


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * allez, le taf m'attend, je repasserais d'ici 1h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi aussi, enfin, vers 16 h 55.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi aussi, enfin, vers 16 h 55.
> 
> 
> ...


Mais je repasserai peut-être avant aussi, mais pas après. (_comme là quoi_)


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi aussi, enfin, vers 16 h 55.
> 
> 
> ...


Et puis vous inquiétez pas, c'est pas à cause du taf.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Je crois que je vais faire une pause.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

voilà, la pause est finie !


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * voilà, la pause est finie !  *


Quoi ?
C'était mieux quand j'étais pas là ?
Bon, ben j'en  refais une petite alors.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * voilà, la pause est finie !  *



non, c'est une pause avant la pause


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

comme ca en passant


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

et en repassant


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Ah, non, ca je sais pas faire


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

MdR


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

L'UltraFlood spécial fille


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * L'UltraFlood spécial fille *


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * L'UltraFlood spécial fille *


Ce sera vite limité, vivement que je publie ma photo sur le net


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * L'UltraFlood spécial fille *


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * L'UltraFlood spécial fille *


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * L'UltraFlood spécial fille *


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

oh purée je vais me pisser dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












PTdR


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

je sais pas si je vais m'en remettre


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Ca te marque, cette concurrence à l'Ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

oh purée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 c'est nerveux là


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * oh purée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bon, ben je vais te laisser alors, hein, pas envie de me prendre un nerf perdu.
si ça t'intéresse, y a de la concurence pou son sujet au même endroit.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ca te marque, cette concurrence à l'Ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah!!!! j'ai bien rigolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



superbes ces photos


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah!!!! j'ai bien rigolé
> 
> ...



Belles bêtes, effectivement.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

le roi de l'ultraflood dort encore


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

et ben


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Belles bêtes, effectivement.  *



"et avec Google" à une sacrée concurence


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ca te marque, cette concurrence à l'Ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh non j'adore


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Allez a toute a l'heure pour les resultat "et avec google"


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

J'espère qu'ils ne seront pas décevants.


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

C'est qu'il y a des susceptibilités à ménager.


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

Non, je ne parle pas pour moi.


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

La défaite m'importe peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, j'aime bien gagner.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est qu'il y a des susceptibilités à ménager.  *



je saurais etre impartial


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * La défaite m'importe peu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as choisis 2 bonnes images au moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je vais voir ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me faire une idée


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

bon ca va pour cette fois


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Bon, je sais pas si je vais donner les resultats ce soir, y'a "les gendarmes" à la tv


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

et j'ai pas encore fait mon choix


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Remarque il reste 10 minutes pour encore poster et raffler la mise


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Remarque il reste 10 minutes pour encore poster et raffler la mise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca y est les resultats sont tombés dans ton


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Allez bonne nuit à tous et faites de beaux reves les rois du flood


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Allez bonne nuit à tous et faites de beaux reves les rois du flood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi ?!! Tu t'en vas déjà !!!


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Tu as une bonne excuse au moins ?


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Je reviens ; ça va peut-être attiré du monde ...


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

b'soar !


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

On s'est perdu ou on vient voir ce que devient son "petit"


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * On s'est perdu ou on vient voir ce que devient son "petit"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bisou !!


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bisou !!
> 
> ...








heureusement qu'il n'y a personne


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

°°°"grand fou"


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juillet 2003)

Oui, moi


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

°°° sans façon, non.


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Oui, moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vas-y, je saute mon tour !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juillet 2003)

Oups...  j'avais pas vu la 343e page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on reprend :



			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je reviens ; ça va peut-être attiré du monde ...  *



Oui, moi


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Oups...  j'avais pas vu la 343e page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lapsus révélateur ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lapsus révélateur ?
> 
> ...



Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Va mourir


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juillet 2003)

D'abord c'est dégueulasse de profiter de ma période d'exams pour passer de l'ultraflood en mode overflood


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Quant à vous, môssieur Alèm, c'est pas parce que vous êtes modérateur et vénérable sage que vous pouvez vous permettre n'importe quoi sous mon toit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et remettez ce caleçon tout de suite, vous allez faire peur à Finn


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * D'abord c'est dégueulasse de profiter de ma période d'exams pour passer de l'ultraflood en mode overflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as raison de bien les préparer ...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

... Tu vois tous les jours des gens qui les ont loupés... Et ils finissent ici, méprisés de tous ...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Quant à vous, môssieur Alèm, c'est pas parce que vous êtes modérateur et vénérable sage que vous pouvez vous permettre n'importe quoi sous mon toit
> 
> ...



Il est plus de minuit, on peut !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu as raison de bien les préparer ...   *



Et à ce propos, je vais au lit de suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je cumule deux gros exams en deux jours, et celui de demain, je ne l'ai toujours pas bossé sérieusement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref ça sent pas bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais rassurez-vous, je jette un oeil aux forums quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Bon courage en tout cas


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Puisque je me retrouve avec moi-même ...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

... je ne vais également pas tarder.


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Mais avant, un petit hommage ...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

" J'ai toujours cherché les paysages d'avant dieu. D'où mon faible pour le chaos "


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Je ramasse les copies demain


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Mais ne cogitez pas trop !


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Passez une bonne journée ...


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Et remettez ce caleçon tout de suite, vous allez faire peur à Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh ben voilà, c'est malin.
A cause de ça il a pas pu atteindre les 4 000 hier.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un horraire d'ouverture pour l'Ultraflood ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Je veux dire par là, à quelle heure arrive globalCut ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Parce que là, je me sens un peu seul.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Et le dédoublement de personnalité, je crois que ça me réussi pas bien.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Alors je vais retourner dans le thread des users de l'aurore, en espérant qu'il y a plus d'animation.
Mais ne vous inquiétez pas


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

je reviendrai


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Me revoilà


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Haaa, je vois bien que ça vous fait plaisir


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Non non, n'ayez pas peur, ne cachez pas votre joie


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

J'ai fait une recherche google images avec le terme flooder


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

mais on trouve des lampadaires !


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Toujours personne ?
A 9 H 00 ?
Bande de fainéants, ça fait une heure et demi que je floode tout seul comme un c
Résultat : j'ai même pas fait 20 posts.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Est-ce qu'il y a un horraire d'ouverture pour l'Ultraflood ?  *



c'est ouvert 24h/24


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Elle a remis ça ! 
C'est global qui va être content


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je veux dire par là, à quelle heure arrive globalCut ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quand je veux, ca depend


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Parce que là, je me sens un peu seul.
> *



ce sont les risques de l'UltraFlood


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * quand je veux, ca depend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est partii!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ce sont les risques de l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben oui, c'est pour ça que j'ai du décrocher un peu.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Tu as une bonne excuse au moins ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben oui, c'est pour ça que j'ai du décrocher un peu.  *


Je voulais pas devenir comme toi :


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Hier j'ai fait 140 posts, je suis très content de moi.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Hier j'ai fait 140 posts, je suis très content de moi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



continue comme ca


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

qui dit mieux ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> continue comme ca
> 
> ...


merci maître


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

En fait non, j'ai du en faire 175.
Et 50 ce matin.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

_Message Censuré_


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

rien


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

fait chier


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

pas le moral


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

pas de flood


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Message Censuré *


Zut !


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * pas de flood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mon pauvre


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Quelle dure chute !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

nan


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

quoi nan ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

puis vlà


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Moi je veux bien être solidaire


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Et arrêter de flooder


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Mais si tu me  contredis


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Moi je veux bien être solidaire  *



solidaire de quoi


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Ca va pas aller.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> solidaire de quoi
> 
> ...


Ben arrêter de flooder, faut suivre


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et arrêter de flooder  *



j'en sais rien


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben arrêter de flooder, faut suivre
> 
> 
> ...



fais ce que tu veux


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

j'ai pas besoin de solidarité merci


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

c'est une salle journée à passer c'est tout


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * c'est une salle journée à passer c'est tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, même pas 20 posts depuis le début, ça doit vraiment être dur


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ca va pas aller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca peux pas aller, ca va deja pas


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui, même pas 20 posts depuis le début, ça doit vraiment être dur
> 
> 
> ...



m'en fiche


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

désolé mais je suis de tres mauvaise humeur


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca peux pas aller, ca va deja pas
> 
> ...



Tu me prendra 20 comprimés de flood pendant 3 semaines, matin, midi et soir.


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

Si ça va pas mieux, je rajoute une perfusion.
Flood en intra-veineuse.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu me prendra 20 comprimés de flood pendant 3 semaines, matin, midi et soir.  *



merde la dose a baissée


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * désolé mais je suis de tres mauvaise humeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A qui le dis-tu... A peine le temps de venir sur les forums...


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

Je suis près à rajouter une boite de patchs.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Si ça va pas mieux, je rajoute une perfusion.
> Flood en intra-veineuse.  *



je vais plutot prendre cette option là


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

Quelques suppo aussi.


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

Si j'osais, un peu de flood modèle sucre en poudre avec une paille,


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

Par contre, je sais pas si la sécu rembourse.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Par contre, je sais pas si la sécu rembourse.  *


Dans ce cas  en pommade ?


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * désolé mais je suis de tres mauvaise humeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pense à autre chose ....


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis près à rajouter une boite de patchs.  *



ca marche pas les patchs c'est de la daube en boite


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Ou en gellule ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Oui, c'est bien, ça les gellules


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

On peux en prendre chez des gens, au restaurant


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Alors que les suppos


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Quelques suppo aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais dans ce cas, les toilettes "à emporter" sont conseillées ...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Quelques suppo aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et pourquoi me faire en©... pendant que tu y es


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Si j'osais, un peu de flood modèle sucre en poudre avec une paille,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais dans ce cas, les toilettes "à emporter" sont conseillées ...
> 
> ...



C'est pour ça qu'à chaque fois, chez MacDo, on nous demande : sur place ou à emporter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'avais jamais compris de quoi il s'agissait.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pour ça qu'à chaque fois, chez MacDo, on nous demande : sur place ou à emporter
> 
> ...



chez MacDo c'est normal, vu ce qu'ils te donnent à manger


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * On peux en prendre chez des gens, au restaurant  *



tiens je vais me remetre a fumer pendant que j'y suis


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * chez MacDo c'est normal, vu ce qu'ils te donnent à manger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et que c'est de la nourriture de chiottes


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et que c'est de la nourriture de chiottes
> 
> 
> ...



nourriture, nourriture, ca nourrit meme pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



apres 5 hamburger t'as toujours faim


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

et dans les menu pour les gosses le jouet pourri tu le payes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est meme pas gratos


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et dans les menu pour les gosses le jouet pourri tu le payes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas étonnant que t'ait encore faim si tu prends des menus enfants


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas étonnant que t'ait encore faim si tu prends des menus enfants
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

tiens ca me donne faim


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

je vais aller manger de vraies choses


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

na


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

et puis flood


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

et reflood


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Je dirais même plus :


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

meme pas drole le flood


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je dirais même plus :
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je dirais même plus :
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je dirais même plus :
> 
> ...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * meme pas drole le flood
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Ca ira mieux après !!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je dirais même plus :
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je dirais même plus :
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Echo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



o


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apres 5 litres, ouais surment


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Porcherie - BXN

Le monde est une vraie porcherie
Les hommes se comportent comm'des porcs
De l'élevage en batterie
A des milliers de tonnes de morts
Nous sommes à l'heure des fanatiques
Folie oppression scientifique
Nous sommes dans un état de jungle
Et partout c'est la loi du flingue
Prostitution organisée
Putréfaction gerbe et nausée
Le Tiers-Monde crève les porcs s'empiffrent
La tension monte, les GI's griffent
Massacrés dans les abattoirs
Br-lés dans les laboratoires
Parqués dans les citées-dortoir
Prisonniers derrière ton parloir
Et au Chili les suspects cuisent
Dans les fours du gouvernement
En Europe les rebelles croupissent
Dans les bunkers de l'isolement
Un homme qui éclate en morceaux
Dynamité par des bourreaux
Des singes conduits ... la démence
Beethov' devient ultra-violence
D'un côté l'système monétaire
De l'autre l'ombre militaire
Tout fini en réglement d'comptes
A coup de schlagues le sang inonde

FLIC-ARMEE PORCHERIE
APARTHEID PORCHERIE
DST PORCHERIE
ET LE PEN PORCHERIE

Grouene grouene gronch
Grouic grom grouic
Grouinc grouinc......


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Chef, on a un client ...


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Moins de bruit, je téléphone !


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Ayé, fini


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

NOIR LES HORREURS

Je vis dans la mort 
Massacre de Porcs 
Je vis dans la guerre 
Je n'aime pas mon père 
Je vis dans l'suicide 
le monde est une ruine 
Je mange de la viande 
Le monde est violent 
Je vis dans la peur 
Le noir, les horreurs 
Je ne sais pas vivre 
Et je saute dans le vide 
Je n'connais pas l'amour 
Car le monde est trop lourd
Je suis mal dans ma peau
Car le monde n'est pas beau
Je suis mal dans la vie
Car le monde est tuerie
Et je pense aux massacres
Que personne ne condamne
Et je pense à la mort
Que tout le monde ignore
J'ai les testicules froides
Et ma tête est une boîte
Regarde mes excréments
La course aux armements
Je suis bisexuel
Le monde est cruel
Par le bien et le mal
Le monde est brutal
Et j'encule la France
Esprit de vengeance
J'ai des désirs morbides
Et j'aime les crimes.
dans un fait divers
Un type mange sa merde
Ma conscience est hantée
De fillettes brûlées
Je m'adresse à tous
Vous n'êtes que des chiens mous
Il faut vous reveiller
Ou bien continuer
A vous massacrer
Avec brutalité
Et avec lacheté
Je me suis masturbé
Nous sommes égoïstes
Et bientôt fascistes
Dans ce monde purulent
C'est l'échec permanent.


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2003)

bon les enfants, pas de bêtises, faut que j'aille travailler !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * bon les enfants, pas de bêtises, faut que j'aille travailler !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'inquietes on veille sur le thread


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * bon les enfants, pas de bêtises, faut que j'aille travailler !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

15h00


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ayé, fini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca va mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ayé, fini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

pipi


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

caca


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

popo


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

ca vaux bien un sondage à la bonpat


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

bientôt 16h, bientôt la pause


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Prends l'habitude de commencer tes phrases avec une majuscule


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

c'est plus joli et c'est mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Et merde


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

C'est la touche qui saute


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

On en est encore a cette page


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Allez bientôt la 350 avant de foncer vers la 400


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * On en est encore a cette page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben voilà, y'avait qu'à demander


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Chez moi c'est 436


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Donc je suis plus rapide


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Moi, c'est 349


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Donc je suis plus rapide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfff, rien à voir.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Chez moi c'est 436
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je savais que tu etais pas comme les autres


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Chez moi c'est 436
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça dépend de la taille de l'écran.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Donc je suis plus rapide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te ventes pas trop


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Moi, c'est 349  *



Ben voilà

Ecoute ce que te dis le Môssieur


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ça dépend de la taille de l'écran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dégueulasse, toujours les riches avec leurs écrans 23" qui sont avantagés


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Dégueulasse, toujours les riches avec leurs écrans 23" qui sont avantagés
> 
> 
> ...



sur un 15" c'est pareil


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sur un 15" c'est pareil
> 
> ...


Sans blague


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Bon allez


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Trêve de plaisanteries


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Je vais t'aider à te rapprocher des 400


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

des 400 pages bien sur


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

C'est vraiment lent chez moi auijourd'hui les forums


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Déjà en temps normal, avec ma connection RTC c'est pas agréable


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

mais là c'est vraiment lourd


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

alors je crois que je vais arrêter
Jusqu'à demain


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

donc :
A demain


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Mais j'ai quand même fait 150 posts


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

euhfloods, pardon, dans la journée


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Ce qui n'est pas si mal


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

D'ailleurs maintenant je suis à 160


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Ce qui me fait 330 posts en 2 jours


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Sur ce je m'en vais, après un petit tour d'horizon des forums.


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Je suis juste revenu, dans l'urgence, car  je viens de me rednre compte d'un chose horrible :


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

J'ai oublié le plus important !


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Au revoir


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci, merci


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais t'aider à te rapprocher des 400  *



c'est bien sympat ca


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * des 400 pages bien sur  *



Aides l'UltraFlood, l'UltraFlood t'aidera


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Déjà en temps normal, avec ma connection RTC c'est pas agréable  *



Tu mérites une médaille


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * mais là c'est vraiment lourd  *



Je sais pas j'ai pas pesé


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * alors je crois que je vais arrêter
> Jusqu'à demain  *



déjà


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Mais j'ai quand même fait 150 posts  *



C'est bien ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon on reprend demain 155


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ce qui n'est pas si mal  *



Oui c'est bien


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleurs maintenant je suis à 160
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, demain il va falloir serieusement augmenter la dose alors


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ce qui me fait 330 posts en 2 jours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc 160/jr de moyenne


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es zinzin


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis juste revenu, dans l'urgence, car  je viens de me rednre compte d'un chose horrible :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non!!!! me dis pas que


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai oublié le plus important !  *


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au revoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien d'etre poli


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au revoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et bien surement à demain alors


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Ben oui, tu nous as pas confirmé ta venue


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais t'aider à te rapprocher des 400  *



Merci de ta contribution.
Grace a toi on vient de passer le seuil critique des 350, ce qui va nous permettre de descendre a toute vitesse vers les 400.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Encore une fois un grand merci de la part de tout le team de l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

joli effort


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

belle prestation


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

joli déhanché


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

beau pied de nez


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

belle cravatte


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'es zinzin
> 
> ...



Je me le demande .....


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juillet 2003)

En plus ce soir, pas d'ultraflood ...


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juillet 2003)

Il y a des jours, comme ça ...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * En plus ce soir, pas d'ultraflood ...  *



trop triste


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

de toute facon moi aussi je vais me calmer


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

je viendrais moins lgtps desormais


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

l'UltraFlood et la vie familliale etant un peu difficile à concilier


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

donc je vous dit à bientot


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

moins souvent là mais toujours là


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood POWER


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Apéro time


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

good


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Et ce soir c'est Guinness


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Et meme si il y en a plusieurs, ca s'ecrit tjrs Guinness


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et Finn qui doit faire la sieste alors qu'il devait faire peter la baraque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui j'ai fait la sieste ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fatigué ! et puis l'ordi avait été séquestré ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * D'abord c'est dégueulasse de profiter de ma période d'exams pour passer de l'ultraflood en mode overflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est du gigaflood là ! ca devient insupportable presque !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bon courage pour tes exams


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> Et remettez ce caleçon tout de suite, vous allez faire peur à Finn
> 
> 
> ...



mort de rire !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Hier j'ai fait 140 posts, je suis très content de moi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * meme pas drole le flood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non en ce moment çà ne me fait plus rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'envisagede faire une pause pendant un bout de temps d'ailleurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un peu marre de se taper 30 pages d'un coup


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tiens je vais me remetre a fumer pendant que j'y suis
> 
> ...














 ca va pas la tête ????


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je vais resister, ils peuvent se mettre mon fric dans le ©


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * l'UltraFlood et la vie familliale etant un peu difficile à concilier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh enfin tu seras toujours dispo sur le chat ? hein dis ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> euh enfin tu seras toujours dispo sur le chat ? hein dis ?
> 
> ...



oui a l'UltraFlood et au Bar aussi, mais moins present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais juste mieux partager mon temps


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (2 Juillet 2003)

Première fois que je mets le nez ici...

C'est le bordel !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * Première fois que je mets le nez ici...
> 
> C'est le bordel !
> 
> ...



non c'est l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

bienvenue quand meme


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Bon ca discute dur ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

on se fait des sourires


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Qui dit des dit plusieurs


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

et ben voila


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

allez au lieu le vieux


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

J'suis pas encore vieux


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

encore quelques jours


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

m'en fou, je vais quand meme me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

juste apres


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

CA


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir Elene, je suis parti me coucher a bientot


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Bonjouuuur


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Il est 8 H 00, braves gens et tout va bien


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Bon, je repart déjà


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

C'est que j'ai du travail


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Mais je reviendrai peut-être, vers 8 H 30, flooder un dernier petit coup avant le départ (oh putain en voilà une phrase qu'elle est longue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Je suis revenu


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

pour vous dire que je m'en vais


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

Voilà, c'est tout


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Zut on s'est loupé


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

il est 9h et des brouette, bonne journée a tous


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

surtout aux travailleurs et travailleuses


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

tiens c'est mercredi


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Et mercredi c'est :


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juillet 2003)

raviolis ?


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour et bonne journée ...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Salut Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * raviolis ?    *



aussi


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Salut Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et à tout à l'heure ...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Salut à toi
> 
> ...



sioux


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

qui veux un café ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Sucre, sans sucre ou les 2


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

et ben, ca dechire pas des masses ce matin


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

y'a des matins comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Serait-ce le calme avant la tempete ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

et comme dit le dicton :
Tempete en decembre, t'en chie en janvier


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

ca marche peut-etre aussi pour juin juillet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tempete en juin, t'en chie en juillet


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

mais y'a pas eu de tempete en juin, enfin pas ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une tempete de chaud ca compte ou pas ?
est-ce que ca existe dabord?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

C'est la totale foliz a l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

c'est wizzzzz


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Puisque c'est ainsi je reviendrais plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Jeudi matin ,l'Empreur sa femme et le petit Prince...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

poum poum poum


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

tiens, y'a vraiment plus personne


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

tant pis je repasserais plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

mercredi, mercredi, la journée des enfants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est peut-etre pour ca


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

ou vous lisez tous Ch@rlie ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

ou tout le monde est sur le Refurb


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Y'aurait-il une panne


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Ben non ca marche bien ici


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

bon j'attend, je verais bien


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

a 16h y'aura peut-etre la pause gouté


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * a 16h y'aura peut-etre la pause gouté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon je vais essayer de revenir dans ces eaux là


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

mais c'est bientot ca


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Bon j'y retourne et je reviens


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Me revoila


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

me revoilou


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

re-salut moi


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

qu'est ce que tu manges ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

un Lion et c'est bon


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

RRRRrRRRRggggGGGGGHHHHhHHHh


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Zut on s'est loupé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dommage, tu es encore là ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * surtout aux travailleurs et travailleuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * qui veux un café ?  *


Moi je veux bien s'il en reste, je suis un peu fatigué là


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Serait-ce le calme avant la tempete ?  *


Avant l'orage, avant le *#*#*#*#* d'orage qui m'a foiré mon après-midi, comme hier.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *Tempete en juin, t'en chie en juillet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actuellemnt, c'est orage en juillet, t'en chie en juillet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remarque, si on est pessimiste : orage en juillet, t'en chie toute l'année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'espère que ça ne se produira pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis faut que j'arrête de faire des posts si longs, qu'est-ce que c'est que cette malaide ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Puisque c'est ainsi je reviendrais plus tard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooon !
Reste !


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * un Lion et c'est bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'en veux !


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * RRRRrRRRRggggGGGGGHHHHhHHHh  *


Ouh!
tu m'as fait peur !


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Bon, ben on s'est encore ratés !


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

C'est malin, je dois partir


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

A 17 h


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

J'ai déjà 9 minutes de retard, c'est mon pôpa qui va pas être content (c'est lui qui paye le forfait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai déjà 9 minutes de retard *


Et évidemment, pour me calmer, mon modem à la con mets 2 minutes pour entrer le message dans la base de données


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Bon, faut vraiment que j'y aille


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Je reviendrai demain matin.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Tâche d'être à l'heure Globalcut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_toute autre peersonne est la bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Tâche d'être à l'heure Globalcut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a un probleme avec l'UltraFlood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne peux pas m'ettendre pour le moment sur le sujet ni donner de solution trop rapidement n'ayant pas contacté les personnes qui pouront me répondre.
Je vous tiendrais au courant, mais faite attention au bannissement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Continuez à UltraFlooder mais doucement


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

En attendant,  venez tester votre subconscient


----------



## ginette107 (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * En attendant,  venez tester votre subconscient
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Euh !!!
> 
> ...



Alors en effet, il semblerait que tu aies un peu dépassé les bornes ces derniers temps...

Essaie de limiter la production 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Genre deux phrases dans un post à la place d'une seule


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2003)

De mon côté je suis en train de militer pour que les "bornes" en question soient un peu plus claires... Tout en favorisant la médiation et éviter les conflits.

Au passage...

*Les remarques au-dessus ne s'appliquent pas seulement à GlobalCut*

Faites en sorte tous de pousser un peu moins le compteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il ne s'agit pas de "se calmer", ou de "se retenir" ou je ne sais pas quoi, simplement de moins engorger le forums avec 15 messages de deux syllabes chacuns, là ou 2 messages de 15 syllabes suffisent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Postez tant que vous voulez, mais faites gaffe à l'abus du bouton "envoyer", c'est pas bon pour les articulations


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * De mon côté je suis en train de militer pour que les "bornes" en question soient un peu plus claires... Tout en favorisant la médiation et éviter les conflits.
> *



je suis avec toi dans cette demarche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu as besoin de témoignages ou d'autre choses, tu sais où en trouver


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Je crois que l'UltraFlood tel que l'on vient de le vivre arrive à sa fin, en tout cas pour moi.
Je pense en avoir trouvé ses limites, je me suis bien amusé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ne le pratiquerais plus de la meme maniere desormais (ou occasionnelement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Ce n'est pas pour ca que je vais laisser tomber ce thread, au contraire.

Amis UltraFlooder, UltraFloodez


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2003)

Merci Globalcut pour ta compréhension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On m'a fait remarquer (avec justesse) que ce thread en était arrivé à un point pénible... Pas vraiment en lui-même, chacun lisant ce qu'il veut, mais plutôt sur l'impact qu'il a sur le reste des forums....

Que ce soit au niveau de la dégradation des performances due à la quantité de messages postés dans des intervalles de temps courts, mais aussi sur son envahissement de pages telles que  celle-ci 


Je vous redemande donc à tous de modérer la quantité de messages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour la qualité, c'est à vous de voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




S'il y a de nouveau de l'abus, il est probable que j'intervienne... Et comme je déteste jouer au CRS... A vous de jouer


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Il serait en effet dommage que ce fabuleux thread ferme.


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2003)

bonsoir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Globalcut : tu es le meilleur floodeur que j'ai jamais vu ! chapi chapo !


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

Flooder depuis peu, il y a donc de grandes chances que je ne reste qu'un novice par conséquent !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Par contre, cela me ferait également chier que ce thread ferme parce c'est le seul où l'on peut parler de tout (ou presque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

J'ai pas été trop long j'espère


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * bonsoir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Maître


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *S'il y a de nouveau de l'abus, il est probable que j'intervienne... Et comme je déteste jouer au CRS... A vous de jouer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne voudrais pas polémiquer, mais de la part de quelqu'un qui a fait son service militaire, cela ne m'étonnerait pas


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Flooder depuis peu, il y a donc de grandes chances que je ne reste qu'un novice par conséquent !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il va falloir que je te parle de l'apres UltraFlood plus serieusement


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il va falloir que je te parle de l'apres UltraFlood plus serieusement
> 
> ...



Quoi ? On peut survivre à l'ULTRAFLOOD ?
Ah oui ! Il reste le thread "A la queue leu leu "


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il va falloir que je te parle de l'apres UltraFlood plus serieusement
> 
> ...



L'UltraFlood n'est pas mort, il va juste prendre une nouvelle tournure afin de mieux s'intégrer dans le paysage du forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait t'as tjrs pas AIM ou iChat ?
et tu le branches quand ton ICQ ?

UltraFlood Power


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il va falloir que je te parle de l'apres UltraFlood plus serieusement
> 
> ...



Ca y est tu prépares la révolution et tu cherches des combattants ?  Les lendemains qui chantent sont donc à notre portée ? 
Je prépare l'AK47 et attends un MP pour attaquer


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quoi ? On peut survivre à l'ULTRAFLOOD ?
> Ah oui ! Il reste le thread "A la queue leu leu "
> ...



LOL, on va se faire un a la queue flood flood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il va falloir attendre 10 posts de suite d'une meme personne pour repondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens c'etait pas comme ca deja l'UltraFlood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Flooder depuis peu, il y a donc de grandes chances que je ne reste qu'un novice par conséquent !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as bien participé a l'UltraFlood et l'UltraFlood te sera eternellement reconnaissant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est dingue ce que l'on peux faire comme phrases des fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un elan de phrases m'envahie soudain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"du ©ul jusqu'au nombrile, ah Duduhule"


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

pour commencer avant d'eviter tout probleme avec l'UltraFlood, je vous propose de suivre les "regle suivantes :
1-Faire au moins deux phrases par post


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ceci etant accépté grace au changement de ligne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais attention de ne pas en abuser non plus


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2003)

tiens, ya un Lillois qui vint d'passer ?? ça sent l'oignon roussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sré ti po ch'père Marcel ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

D'ou le point 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2- Ne pas poster à moins de 30 secondes d'intervalle.
Vu que pour le 1 il faut faire 2 lignes, je pense que le temps de faire un nouveau post correspond à ces 30 secondes.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

3- Continuez d'UltraFlooder 
4- Banzaï


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca y est tu prépares la révolution et tu cherches des combattants ?  Les lendemains qui chantent sont donc à notre portée ?
> Je prépare l'AK47 et attends un MP pour attaquer
> ...



Tu t'en sort ?
ou t'es bloqué ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Ne pleurez pas, ne pleurez pas
L'uLtraFlood n'est pas mort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci a tous et a toute de votre soutient par message privé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'UltraFlood continue


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Les "régles" sont faites pour être modifiées.
et l'UltraFlood ne connait pas de régle


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

T'as planté ton Mac Karl ?
Que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Je vais me coucher
Bonne nuit


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (3 Juillet 2003)

C'est calme quand GlobalCut dort...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * C'est calme quand GlobalCut dort...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis pas encore parti


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Espionne mieux la prochaine fois


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * T'as planté ton Mac Karl ?
> Que se passe-t-il ?   *



Depuis que je suis sous X, un seul plantage (et encore, c'était sous X-Nap !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais disons qu'il faut garder une vie sociale pour ne pas finir modérateur


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

MGZ Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> * C'est calme quand GlobalCut dort...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas malin ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai plus envie d'y aller maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la prochaine fois je ne previendrais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Ahhh Karl et dire que j'ai failli aller me coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As-tu resolu ton probleme iChat ?


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

Je pense que les 30s se sont écoulées, donc je peux de nouveau écrire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait GlobalCut, les "nouvelles règles" tu les tiens d'où ?
Esprit civique ou négociations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ahhh Karl et dire que j'ai failli aller me coucher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, j'ai pris un hamster a la place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







iChat je l'ai mis à la poubelle ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) donc un peu de patience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que les 30s se sont écoulées


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (3 Juillet 2003)

Quoi ? Vous attendez 30 secondes entre chaque post, maintenant ?


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * Quoi ? Vous attendez 30 secondes entre chaque post, maintenant ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh oui ! il faut suivre les nouvelles règles instaurées par le gardien du thread (tu as ça en page 356 )


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * Quoi ? Vous attendez 30 secondes entre chaque post, maintenant ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



afin de ne pas engorgé la liste des derniers sujets


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Ces "régles" sont une concession nécessaire pour la survie du thread.
l'UltraFlood continue sinon


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ces "régles" sont une concession nécessaire pour la survie du thread.
> l'UltraFlood continue sinon
> 
> 
> ...



J'espère que tu n'as pas trop payé de ta personne lors des négociations


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Je trouve ca meme amusant d'ecrire sur 2 lignes.
Meme si c'est pas facile au debut


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'espère que tu n'as pas trop payé de ta personne lors des négociations
> 
> ...



Merde j'ai oublié de négocier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aurais du


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Eh oui ! il faut suivre les nouvelles règles instaurées par le gardien du thread (tu as ça en page 356 )
> 
> ...



Celui dont les initiales sont B.B. ?


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Je trouve ca meme amusant d'ecrire sur 2 lignes.
> Meme si c'est pas facile au debut
> 
> 
> ...



Comme tout bon sportif, tu commences par le plus facile. Ensuite tu telances de nouveaux challenges. 
Bientôt on va nous demander de poster intelligent !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comme tout bon sportif, tu commences par le plus facile. Ensuite tu telances de nouveaux challenges.
> Bientôt on va nous demander de poster intelligent !
> ...





			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * ...
> 
> 
> Je vous redemande donc à tous de modérer la quantité de messages
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * C'est calme quand GlobalCut dort...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez cette fois-ci j'y vais pour de bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux revenir poster tranquillement


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

AAAHHHH je vais pouvoir dormir sereinement alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce, bonne nuit et à demain ici ou ailleurs


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne voudrais pas polémiquer, mais de la part de quelqu'un qui a fait son service militaire, cela ne m'étonnerait pas
> 
> ...



Au moins la confiance règne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_A la baguette qu'ils vont marcher_





Et si ça suffit pas, j'ai deux copains caporaux qui traînent dans les forums


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh ben ça commence bien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pffft... global, quand je parlais de "2 lignes" c'était surtout dans le sens "éviter les 3000 messages de suite en 4 minutes d'intervalle"


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ces "régles" sont une concession nécessaire pour la survie du thread.
> l'UltraFlood continue sinon
> 
> 
> ...



En fait LA concession, si tu veux tout savoir, elle est vachement simple : Nos grands amis les techniciens fous ne veulent plus voir  ça.

Je pense que les négociations ne sont pas finies, donc essayez d'être sages pour une fois


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai pas été trop long j'espère
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Une horreur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ne refait plus jamais ça, j'ai failli mourir (déjà que je me lis tout ce qui a été dit durant mon absence et qu'il y en a un paquet, bande de floodeurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * D'ou le point 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et tu fais comment pour vérifier ?
Tant qu'on en met pas plus de 2 par minute c'est bon quoi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Continuez à UltraFlooder mais doucement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et avec mon 56k, comment tu crois que je fais ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *simplement de moins engorger le forums avec 15 messages de deux syllabes chacuns, là ou 2 messages de 15 syllabes suffisent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hou là là, c'est compliqué tous ces calculs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon, il me faut un 2ème phrase, c'est ça ?
ayé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et avec celle-là ça fait 4


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais me coucher
> Bonne nuit
> 
> 
> ...


T'aurais pu faire un effort et rester 7 heures de plus.
On s'est encore raté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est malin (remarquez que j'ai mis le "c'est malin dans ce post et non dans un autre pour lui tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je suis pas encore parti
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Espionne mieux la prochaine fois
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ta deuxième phrase est souvent la même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je vais faire parile si ça continue.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Eh oui ! il faut suivre les nouvelles règles instaurées par le gardien du thread (tu as ça en page 356 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauf que chez moi, c'est page 445.
Ca commence à être galère de pas compter comme tout le monde.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Allez cette fois-ci j'y vais pour de bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Une heure d'hésitations ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'avais plus que 5 h 30 à hésiter pour m'avoir, on s'est vraiment raté de peu


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Nos grands amis les techniciens fous ne veulent plus voir  ça.
> *


Pfff !
C'est nul, je suis même pas dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pouvez pas prendre des photos d'écran le matin au lieu de les prendre tard le soir ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Là c'est mieux, non ?
Non ?
Ok, je sors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je reviendrai vite


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Eh bien, que de monde, que de monde !
J'ai l'impression de poster dans le Thread des users de l'aurore à 21 h


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Nan mais c'est vrai quoi
Qu'est-ce qu'on s'ennuie ici


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

On aurait mieux fait de garder une phrase par post.
J'aurais pu flooder 2 fois plus


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Et ça m'aurait pris 2 fois plus de temps.
Là, même avec ma connection RTC je suis trop rapide !


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Ou alors on fait une règle proportionnelle à la vitesse de connexion.
Pour équilibrer.
C'est pas con ça, non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

&lt; 128 kbps   ==&gt; 1 phrase / post min
&lt; 512 kbps ==&gt; 2 phrases / post min
&gt; (ou =) 512 kbps ==&gt; 3 phrases / post min.

Ca vous va ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Ca vous va  ?
Nan mais faut le dire, hein, si vous êtes pas d'accord.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Allez, fermeture des votes à 8 h 00 (comme pour des vraies élections).

Je suis pour.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Résultat des votes après dépouillement : 
Le oui l'emporte à 100 % !
Merci.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Bon, ben je m'en vais.
Comme tous les jours à 8 h 30.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2003)

Ce sera encore pas pour cett fois que je pourrais ultraflooder avec quelqu'un


----------



## ginette107 (3 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ce sera encore pas pour cett fois que je pourrais ultraflooder avec quelqu'un
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est un peu matinal pour ultraflooder 7h30, ou alors il faut que tu ailles chercher les user's de l'aurore


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

L'UltraFlood est tjrs ouvert 24/24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre y'a pas forcement quelqu'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut bien se reposer les yeux de temps en temps


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Eh ben ça commence bien...
> 
> ...



C'etait juste une demonstration  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je vais essayer de bien me tenir


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Au fait, bonjour à tous


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

Tiens !


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

C'est


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

ici


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

qu'on


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

peut


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

flooder


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

sans


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

se


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

faire


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

engueler ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Euh!!!! plus comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lit un peu les pages precedentes


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

Oups


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

pem a dit:
			
		

> * Oups
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pour la bonne santé du thread


----------



## pem (3 Juillet 2003)

Voilà c'est lu
Si j'ai bien compris il faut flooder en ne faisant que des retours à la ligne, c'est ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Eh bien, que de monde, que de monde !
> J'ai l'impression de poster dans le Thread des users de l'aurore à 21 h
> 
> 
> ...



T'es un peu trop matinal pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est l'heure a laquelle je me reveille, mais je ne saute pas sur le thread avant mon café


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour les amis !
Ce thread n'est pas encore fermé, aussi un grand merci à B.B (il parait que c'est son surnom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; après tout, chacun fait ce qu'il veut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

B.B. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bof, pas terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qu'en dis-tu BlackBeru ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Pause café 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec ou sans sucre


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Pause café
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jamais de sucre pour moi !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jamais de sucre pour moi !   *



Le tout c'est de savoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant je le sais


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * B.B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YAAAaaaaAAAaaaaAAAAAaaaaAAAArgh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pisque c'est comme ça je reprends mon ancien pseudo : Super Bubsy


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2003)

pem a dit:
			
		

> *[...] engueler ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



raté...

_[je vais chercher le rocket launcher et je reviens... Mais où l'ai-je mis? Aaaah voilààà]_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Là c'est mieux, non ?
> Non ?
> Ok, je sors
> 
> ...



J'ai comme l'impression qu'ils vont pas aimer non plus... Enfin je dis ça...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> YAAAaaaaAAAaaaaAAAAAaaaaAAAArgh
> ...








 Ca m'a fait la meme impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Pisque c'est comme ça je reprends mon ancien pseudo : Super Bubsy
> 
> ...



BlackBeru ca te plait plus


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

Bein, c'est reparti pour une après-midi dans la joie et le bonheur ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peut-être à tout à l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




===&gt; GlobalCut : sans sucre mon café


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bein, c'est reparti pour une après-midi dans la joie et le bonheur ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et oui, c'est reparti dans le joie et la douleur, euh, la bonne humeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu passe vers quelle heure pour le café ? 15h30 / 16h ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

oups ca va etre dur pour le café 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'en a plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a passé commande y'en aura demain


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (3 Juillet 2003)

J'prendrais bien un thé si c'est possible ..


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug] * J'prendrais bien un thé si c'est possible ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca c'est possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec, sans sucre ou les 2


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Juste une petite question:
vous ne trouver pas que c'est plus lent depuis qu'on UltraFlood plus


----------



## pem (4 Juillet 2003)

Plus (+) ou plus du tout ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Plus dans le sens + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que ca met + de temps et non pas - de teemps


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Juste une petite question:
> vous ne trouver pas que c'est plus lent depuis qu'on UltraFlood plus
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai rien fait c'est pas moi m'sieur !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Et si l'UltraFlood lubrifiait les tuyaux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous y avez pensé


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> J'ai rien fait c'est pas moi m'sieur !!!
> 
> ...



Je ne t'accusais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, le jus à l'air de revenir, comme quoi y'a juste a rouspeter un peu pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

C'est un peu plus rapide mais pas encore ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si vous pouvez ouvrir le tuyau un peu plus grand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh au faite la camomille est prête


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Cool, je suis enfin là en même temps que les autres !


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Au fait, je suis content de voir que je suis pas le seul à avoir des problèmes de ralentissement.
Sauf que chez moi, ils ont disparus depuis hier, comme par hasar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :d


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Le plombier ne devrait plus tarder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ouvrez en grand


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Le plombier ne devrait plus tarder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas trop grand quand-même, vous avez tout pris, ça rame un max chez moi maintenant (j'en conclu en passant que la modification des règles dans l'Ultraflood ne change rien, donc on peut recommencer comme avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas trop grand quand-même, vous avez tout pris, ça rame un max chez moi maintenant (j'en conclu en passant que la modification des règles dans l'Ultraflood ne change rien, donc on peut recommencer comme avant
> 
> 
> ...



Chiche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nan


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Chiche
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *nan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


voilà


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Bon, ben va falloir que j'y aille.
Le flood n'était pas très prospère aujourd'hui


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Alors à demain, même heure matinale pour moi.
Et floodez bien en m'attendant.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Alors à demain, même heure matinale pour moi.
> Et floodez bien en m'attendant.  *



T'es trop matinal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais on va essayer de te donner un peu de lecture


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

D'hiou, il est que 17h35  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



encore 1h30  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca passe pas vite aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

et ben finalement je viens juste de finir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez zou au Pub


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Une 'tite pint de Guinness et hop à la maison


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Ca y est je suis rentré


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Une 'tite pint de Guinness et hop à la maison
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonne guiness, moi je suis plutôt krieck ou geuze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...mais bon c'est que j'aime pas vraiment la biere


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bonne guiness, moi je suis plutôt krieck ou geuze
> 
> ...



au Pub y'a tout ce que tu veux


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

et c'est reparti


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




pas l'UltraFlood d'antant


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Au fait Karl
Tu as telechargé iChat


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Moi c'est le meme pseudo
Que là


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Bon je vais manger
Mais je reviendrais


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

2 lignes, 30 secondes
il faut attendre un peu mais ca le fait


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Y'a pas a dire
ca UltraFlood oins quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

mais bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on va dire que c'est de l'UltraFlood evolué


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

C'est une idée ou ?
les pages passent moins vite


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

en tout cas on est bien en route pour...





Les 400


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ca va pas etre facile quand meme pour se faire une page tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais bon ca devrait pas etre impossible non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

et bien pas pour ce soir j'espere
car là je vais manger pour de vrai


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

et bien j'ai bien mangé


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

euh ????
vous me laissez finir cette page tout seul ou ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ou
et non pas où


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Ultra
Flood


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

bon ok tu calme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais faire un tour au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

On dit qu'a l'UltraFlood on flood
ok, normal, c'est ecrit dessus


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Mais le Bar c'est pire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'a meme des spéléologues


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Alors là je dit :
VIVE L'UlraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

BlackBeru, dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on peux faire comme avant ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

je vous invite au salon UltraFlood 
(sur iChat et AIM)


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Euh quelqu'un saurait faire un lien UBB vers un salon iChat ou AIM ???
Est-ce possible au moins ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Remarque les images .jpeg sont deja pas reconnues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il faut pas demander l'impossible non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ca doit bien etre possible quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Dans quel forum pourrais-je poser cette question ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Le forum technique programation peut-etre


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Vous venez tjrs pas ?
c'est parceque j'ai pas fini ma page ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Si il y a que ca je peux m'arranger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout en respectant les "regles actuelles"


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ok ca flood 2 fois moins
mais c'est bien


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> au Pub y'a tout ce que tu veux
> 
> ...



nous on a le palais de la biere, et là aussi tu as tout ce que tu veux


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

en plus vers le 14 juillet c'est la fermeture annuelle et il faut vider les fûts


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Bon j'ai fini ma page de double ecriture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est long


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Vous venez tjrs pas ?
> c'est parceque j'ai pas fini ma page ?
> 
> 
> ...


desolé de t'avoir coupé dans ton élan mais tu l'as dejà fini la page


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * en plus vers le 14 juillet c'est la fermeture annuelle et il faut vider les fûts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah le 14 je pourrais pas je suis deja saoul


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bon j'ai fini ma page de double ecriture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


en fait ici tu fais des exos d'écriture, tu n'en as pas assez fait à l'école


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> desolé de t'avoir coupé dans ton élan mais tu l'as dejà fini la page  *



je sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je passerais peut-etre vers chez vous en aout, on ira voir ca


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je sais
> 
> ...


pas de probleme


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> en fait ici tu fais des exos d'écriture, tu n'en as pas assez fait à l'école
> 
> 
> ...



non, je reprend dans 2 ans à la case CP


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> pas de probleme
> 
> 
> ...



cool
Finn prepare le pastis


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Maintenant que je sais où se trouve la rue de la soif


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

mais la prochaine fois que je viens je rentre en train


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

tiens je sais plus ce que je voulais dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tant pis


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * mais la prochaine fois que je viens je rentre en train
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ca va pas etre facile quand meme pour se faire une page tout seul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut quand même un peu de challenge sinon c'est pas drôle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, on y va, hue


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

et pour le 8888
clic clac


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * BlackBeru, dit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand les techniciens seront en vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas avant


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

au bar, il y en a qui font parler d'eux ou plutôt d'elle ou de lui d'ailleurs


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Quand les techniciens seront en vacances
> 
> ...


c'est quand les vacances ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Faut quand même un peu de challenge sinon c'est pas drôle
> 
> ...



oui c'est moins facile
mais on y arrive


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et pour le 8888
> clic clac
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Quand les techniciens seront en vacances
> 
> ...



Ils peuvent pas faire qu'on apparaisse pas dans les sujet actifs et dans ceux des 24 et 48 H ?
vu que ce sont des techniciens ?


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

bonne nuit d'ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * au bar, il y en a qui font parler d'eux ou plutôt d'elle ou de lui d'ailleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est quand les vacances ?
> 
> 
> ...



Question pertinente... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour moi tout ce que je sais c'est que ça va être court 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les autres... à voir... Mais il y a pas un post dans le bar à ce sujet


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ils peuvent pas faire qu'on apparaisse pas dans les sujet actifs et dans ceux des 24 et 48 H ?
> vu que ce sont des techniciens ?  *



pas bête çà


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonne nuit d'ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit Ginette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et repasses quand tu veux


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Juillet 2003)

La question a été posée par un des modéros, mais vu qu'ils ont déjà du mal à supporter le bar, je suppose qu'ils ont déjà dû se poser la question...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> Pour les autres... à voir... Mais il y a pas un post dans le bar à ce sujet
> ...



ca doit etre au Bar des modos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et vu que j'attend toujours, je peux pas te dire


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * La question a été posée par un des modéros, mais vu qu'ils ont déjà du mal à supporter le bar, je suppose qu'ils ont déjà dû se poser la question...   *



pas facile la vie d'un forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais sans Bar MacG ne serait pas ce qu'il est


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2003)

0:13


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2003)

4 juillet


----------



## prerima (4 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir les ultraflooders et les ultrafloodeuses ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Contente de lire que tu repasses bientôt dans le coin Global !


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2003)

...je crois que l'on peut dire...


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2003)

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE GLOBALCUT*


----------



## prerima (4 Juillet 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut !


----------



## prerima (4 Juillet 2003)

On fêtera ça quand tu viendras !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Merci a vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Que la fete commence


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

je vous ai preparé un gateau aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

et vous propose une CyberPint


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

vous pouvez imprimer le certificat ci-dessous si jamais demain on vous cherche des noises au boulo


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2003)

J'ai amené un pack de 12, j'espère que ça suffira


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pas facile la vie d'un forum
> 
> ...



Je ne te le fais pas dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au passage, bon anniversaire


----------



## prerima (4 Juillet 2003)

Un petit feu d'artifice pour fêter çà !


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2003)

...juste histoire d'amener un truc, mais c'est plutot Global qui offre, non ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai amené un pack de 12, j'espère que ça suffira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en ai en reserve au ca ou


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2003)

Ah, j'oubliais le plus important


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je ne te le fais pas dire
> 
> ...



Merci BlackBeru


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit feu d'artifice pour fêter çà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez, soyons foux


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * ...juste histoire d'amener un truc, mais c'est plutot Global qui offre, non ?  *



pas de probleme j'offre meme pour de vrai si vous venez me voir demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou meme samedi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Ah, j'oubliais le plus important
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouhhh kékesc'est ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Merci a tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je vais aler dormir pour bien en profiter demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit


----------



## prerima (4 Juillet 2003)

Je vais aller au dodo aussi ! 

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Mais on va essayer de te donner un peu de lecture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est gentil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Put** ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6 pages !
Vait prendre une demi-heure pour lire tout ça moi


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et ben finalement je viens juste de finir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu t'es fait anraquer d'une demi-heure.
Ca te plainde


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Y'a pas a dire
> ca UltraFlood oins quand meme
> 
> 
> ...


Ben, 90 messages en une nuit, c'est déjà pas mal.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * en tout cas on est bien en route pour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi je les ai dépassés depuis longtemps, je suis déjà à 455.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ca va pas etre facile quand meme pour se faire une page tout seul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca va, tu t'en sors pas trop mal.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * c'est parceque j'ai pas fini ma page ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben, chez moi elle est finie depuis un bail


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * tiens je sais plus ce que je voulais dire*


Bof, tant que ça t'empêche pas de flooder, y pas de mal.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * pas de probleme j'offre meme pour de vrai si vous venez me voir demain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'habite ou ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * 0:13 *


7 H 16


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Je crois que je peux dire aussi Bon anniversaire GlobalCut.
Evidemment, avec tous ces couche-tard, je pouvais pas être le premier.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Allez, un anniv d'Ultraflooder devant ton ordi :
















_Pas facile d'arriver à 31_


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

J'ai une idée !


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Et si l'un de vous demandait à son patron de commencer à taffer à 7 heures du mat ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Le patron serait content (quel employé serieux qui se sacrifie pour le bien de la compagne, et patati et patata) et vous vous pourriez ultraflooder en même temps que moi.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Nan mais c'est vrai quoi.
Marre à la fin d'ultraflooder tout seul.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Dans le bar, c'est trop des lents, faut attendre super longtemps avant qu'il y ait un nouveau message.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

La preuve en image :


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Bon, ben va encore falloir partir.
Sans avoir vu personne


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

La vie est bien dure


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

A demain.
Bonne journée à ceux qui arrivent.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Ha zut, je voulais m'arrêter à 3500 mais j'ai trop floodé


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Tant pis, demain j'essaierais d'attendre les 3600 (ou 3700 si je suis en forme). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous risquez de me voir dans le coin


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Vous risquez de me voir dans le coin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vous n'êtes contents hien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Bon, faut vraiment que j'y aille, tous les jours j'arrive en dernier


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

bonne anniversaire GlobalCut


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'habite ou ?
> 
> 
> ...



Le nom du pub et la ville sont ecrit sous mon avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois que je peux dire aussi Bon anniversaire GlobalCut.
> Evidemment, avec tous ces couche-tard, je pouvais pas être le premier.
> 
> 
> ...



Merci bien Dark Templar


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, un anniv d'Ultraflooder devant ton ordi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL quel talent


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et si l'un de vous demandait à son patron de commencer à taffer à 7 heures du mat ?  *



T'en as d'autres des comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Le patron serait content (quel employé serieux qui se sacrifie pour le bien de la compagne, et patati et patata) et vous vous pourriez ultraflooder en même temps que moi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meme si c'est pour une bonne cause, je suis pas trop du matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus pour venir ici


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * La preuve en image :
> 
> 
> 
> *



c'est bien calme le matin


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, ben va encore falloir partir.
> Sans avoir vu personne
> 
> 
> ...



mais pourquoi te leves-tu si tot ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Tant pis, demain j'essaierais d'attendre les 3600 (ou 3700 si je suis en forme).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL
tu vas avoir un week-end chargé


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonne anniversaire GlobalCut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Ginette


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Juillet 2003)

En fait les modéros ont un ptit cadeau qui risque de te faire plaisir...

Les messages postés dans le forum  clan m4k n'apparaissent plus dans les derniers messages postés


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * En fait les modéros ont un ptit cadeau qui risque de te faire plaisir...
> 
> Les messages postés dans le forum  clan m4k n'apparaissent plus dans les derniers messages postés
> 
> ...



me dit pas que c'est vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Ca veux dire que l'UltraFlood peux reprendre une activitée normale


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> me dit pas que c'est vrai
> 
> ...



... Avec modération (dans tous les sens du terme)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Juillet 2003)

Euh attends... en fait là y a problème... Ils apparaissent encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourtant il me semblait que benjamin avait viré l'affichage


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> ... Avec modération (dans tous les sens du terme)
> 
> ...








Bien sur


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Euh attends... en fait là y a problème... Ils apparaissent encore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben je vais attendre necore un peu pour ouvrir ton cadeau


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Juillet 2003)

Faut que je réussisse à coincer benjamin pour savoir ce qu'il voulait faire, et s'il l'a fait... 

Je te tiens au courant


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Merci de prendre soins de nous


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

SUPER JEU POUR LES GAMERS DE L'UltraFlood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




uzinagaz  et allez pogoter sur de la bonne musique


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * SUPER JEU POUR LES GAMERS DE L'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A quand ce jeu en reseau histoire de se faire un petit pogo entre Ultrafloodeur ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A quand ce jeu en reseau histoire de se faire un petit pogo entre Ultrafloodeur ?
> 
> ...



Tu pourrais pas nous faire ca BlackBeru ?


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juillet 2003)

Extra ton lien Globalcut !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les bérus sont les rois !!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

On va pouvoir lancer le concours UltraPogo


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Allez c'est parti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



une tite bouteille au taf, et bientot direction le pub


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Si vous venez au pub criez UltraFlood et je vous reconnaitrais


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Si je suis pas là demandez ou est le gars qui fete son anouf et il saura vous repondre


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1057368674GlobalCut">


*Où est GlobalCut ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />dans ton ©
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />au lit
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />aux chiottes
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Qui ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />ah ce n'est pas ici, il doit etre au pub d'a coté
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />il revient
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1057368868GlobalCut">


*J'ai oublié le plus important*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />a l'UltraFlood
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>






si ca commence comme ca, ca promet


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Allez je vous laisse direction le Pub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ bientot


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

juste en passant


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Juste en repartant


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

UltrFlood for ever


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

UltrFlood flood


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

UltrFlood par ci


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

UltrFlood par la


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

UltrFlood comme ci


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

UltrFlood comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Guinness aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

que la fete continue


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

jusqu'au bout de la nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Au fait Blackberu t'as du nouveau ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Ca devrait pas etre dur


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Une ligne de code du genre 
if message = ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm  &gt; do not affich


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

et comme ca l'UltraFlood reviendrait


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Parceque la je sent un manque de motivation


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Allez bonne nuit, on m'attend


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

9000 click clack


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Juillet 2003)

Ca te gêne pas si je te réponds demain? Là je suis un peu fatigué


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * mais pourquoi te leves-tu si tot ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parce qu'à 8 H 30 je pars, donc je floode avant.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> tu vas avoir un week-end chargé
> 
> 
> ...


Seulement aujourd'hui (d'ailleurs, je vais juste essayer 3600), le dimanche j'ai pas d'internet (accès semi-illimité tiscali).


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * c'est bien calme le matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil aujourd'hui :


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * uzinagaz *


Putain, j'ai rien compris, j'ai tout cassé en mois de 7 secondes !
Après j'ai gagné, mais j'ai que 32 comme score 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je  recommencerai peut-être si j'ai le temps.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 9000 click clack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo, ça te fais 504 messages dans la semaine, je te bats encore pour le moment (j'ai commencé la mienne à 3 000 pile).


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Si vous venez au pub criez UltraFlood et je vous reconnaitrais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ULTRAFLOOOOOOOOD !


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Alors, c'est qui ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

A  voté


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

A  revoté


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

moi a dit:
			
		

> * A  revoté
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha zut, c'était le même sondage !


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Suis-je bête


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Je crois qu'il est temps que je fasse une petite pause.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Alors à tout à l'heure.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Bon wee-end à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

et que la fête continue


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Salut global


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

J'ai fait 78 à ton jeu, et je pense pas pouvoir faire mieux.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Donc je teste les autres (la hache s'est nul, je lance périph pour voir).


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

T'as fait combien toi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Yep !
111 !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * T'as fait combien toi ?  *



je me suis pas encore penché sur le jeu

je te dirais ca plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

je sais aps si j'aurais le temps aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bonne journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho ben, nan hé, pour une fois que  je peux floooder


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ho ben, nan hé, pour une fois que  je peux floooder
> 
> 
> ...


Tu vas pas partir comme ça


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu vas pas partir comme ça
> 
> 
> ...



Ben si désolé


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

aujourd'hui je serais pas là


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

peut-etre dans la soirée ou cette nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

enfin je sais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

ca depend si j'ai Pub ou pas


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

@touti


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * peut-etre dans la soirée ou cette nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est bête, j'arrête à 17 heures


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * enfin je sais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi non plus, mais je pense qu'on peut trouver des  indices.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ca depend si j'ai Pub ou pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indice trouvé : c'est foutu


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Avec ce message, j'égale benjamin (pour le nombre de posts, pas la qualité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

avec celui-ci je le dépasse


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

avec celui-ci je confirme mon avance


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Je creuse l'écart !


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Je suis inarrêtable !


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Un dernier au cas ou il reviendrai dans le course


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

On n'est jamais trop prudent


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Là je pense que c'est bon, je vais arrêter.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Parce que ça devait commencer à saturer les sujets actifs


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Avec ce message, j'égale benjamin (pour le nombre de posts, pas la qualité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bien


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * avec celui-ci je le dépasse  *



Mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis inarrêtable !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu connais pas le bannisment


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bien
> 
> ...


Tiens, pause midi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Un dernier au cas ou il reviendrai dans le course
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce fut bref 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'etait bon au moins


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Parce que ça devait commencer à saturer les sujets actifs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Même pas, c'est vrai qu'il y a un seul message par sujet.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * c'etait bon au moins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


t'as pris ton pied avec ça


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Parce que ça devait commencer à saturer les sujets actifs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui il faudrait pas que le thread ferme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



attend un peu que le probleme soit resolu


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Même pas, c'est vrai qu'il y a un seul message par sujet.
> 
> 
> ...


Donc on peut continuer à ultraflooder, non ?
Je comprends pas ou est le problème ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer, je lui en serais reconnaissant.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * attend un peu que le probleme soit resolu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quel problème ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je comprends rien là


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

T'as du oublier de lire quelques posts.

En bref il est demandé d'UltraFlooder doucement pour le moment afin de ne pas deranger certains, chose que l'on s'est engagé a faire.
Normalement les sujets de l'UltraFlood ne devraient plus apparaitre dans les posts recent, 24h et 48h, ce qui derangeait en fait.

je sais pas si c'est bien clair


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

sinon relis les pages precedentes


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Euh, si j'ai lu (enfin,je crois, mais après 20 pages de ce thread, on a l'esprit un peu embrouillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Ce que tu appelles sujets récents, c'est quand on fait une recherche sans aucun critère ou c'est les sujets actifs ?


----------



## krystof (5 Juillet 2003)

Pas très clair.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens, pause midi ?  *



Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un peu de temps à tuer


----------



## krystof (5 Juillet 2003)

En gros, faut arrêter de faire du Globalcut


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Euh, si j'ai lu (enfin,je crois, mais après 20 pages de ce thread, on a l'esprit un peu embrouillé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est les "sujets actifs" et les dernier depuis 24 ou 48h.
C'est vrai que si tu fais des recherches a partir de ces options ca doit pas etre facile


----------



## krystof (5 Juillet 2003)

Bon, bah j'vais me servir une petite Guinness bien fraîche.

Guinness is good for you, ne l'oubliez pas.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Pas très clair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci krystof


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Pas très clair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui c'etait mieux explicite dans les pages precedentes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fallait lire


----------



## krystof (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci krystof
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais moi, quand je peux rendre sévice...heu....service.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * En gros, faut arrêter de faire du Globalcut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nanananana


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Bon BlackBeru suit l'affaire de pret, defend notre cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , et nous dira ce qu'il en est des qu'il aura plus d'infos.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * dernier depuis 24 ou 48h. *


C'est ou, je trouve pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et dans les sujets actifs, il apparait qu'une fois, c'est pas super grave


----------



## krystof (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui c'etait mieux explicite dans les pages precedentes
> 
> ...



Tu peux mettre un lien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai un peu la flemme de relire les 369 pages. Je sais que c'est une mine culturelle, mais bon....


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, bah j'vais me servir une petite Guinness bien fraîche.
> 
> Guinness is good for you, ne l'oubliez pas.
> 
> ...



euh je vais attendre un petit peu, le temps que les autres passent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est que je voudrais etre frais et dispo a nouveau ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci krystof
> 
> 
> ...



je suis pas aidé


----------



## krystof (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> fallait lire
> 
> 
> ...



Parce que tu lis toi


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu sais moi, quand je peux rendre sévice...heu....service.
> 
> ...



Grand fou va


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu peux mettre un lien
> 
> ...


Ca commence ici


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je suis pas aidé
> 
> ...


ca y est, déjà en train de voir des complots partout


----------



## krystof (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> euh je vais attendre un petit peu, le temps que les autres passent
> 
> ...



Une idée, comme ça. Tu n'as qu'à flooder en attendant.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est ou, je trouve pas
> 
> 
> ...



mais vous vous posez des questions le matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









je suis pas en etat de repondre


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu peux mettre un lien
> 
> ...



euh desolé pour le lien j'ai la flaime aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est vers la page 360


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Allez j'y vais bon flood et @ bientot


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * mais vous vous posez des questions le matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, ben maintenant qu'on est l'après-midi, tu peux répondre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Fainéant va !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Parce que tu lis toi
> 
> ...



ben oui, il est tres interressant ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis je suis là souvent


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2003)

Allez zou à l'apero


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> euh desolé pour le lien j'ai la flaime aussi
> 
> ...


Faut lire, j'ai répondu y a 2 minutes


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Allez j'y vais bon flood et @ bientot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha non, eh, tu réponds d'abord


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben oui, il est tres interressant ce thread
> 
> ...








 Tu serais pas en train de te contredire là ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Bon, ben je vais manger


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Alors à tout à l'heure


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Me revoilà


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Et  pour le plus grand bonheur de tous


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

Je repars (pas pour longtemps) !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Juillet 2003)

Bon, on va instaurer un p'tit règles m'sieurs dames ... pas plus de 2 posts d'affilé par personnes (on deletera les posts ne respectant pas la regle) ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Histoire d'elever un minimum le débat, et de faire participer plus de gens si vous voulez pas vous faire rattraper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

Slug a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, on va instaurer un p'tit règles m'sieurs dames ... pas plus de 2 posts d'affilé par personnes (on deletera les posts ne respectant pas la regle) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rattraper par quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (décidément, aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression de rien comprendre)
Bon, ben limité à 2 posts d'affilée, ce sera plus trop de l'Ultraflood, à moins d'utiliser plusieurs pseudos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ce qui est d'élever le débat, ben, ça me parait difficile, mais bon, j'essaierai


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

Ben j'ai plus rien envie de dire, là, d'un coup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ha si, le plus grand sujet de MacGé risque de devenir à la queue leu leu, du bar, à moins qu'il ne subisse lui aussi des restrictions.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Juillet 2003)

meuh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce qui est lassant dans l'ultra flood ce sont les douzes posts a la suite de la meme personne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faites intervenir d'autres personnes, amenez des gens pour jouer avec vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bref ... variez un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a flood et flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je parle en connaissance de cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

Ouais, j'ai de nouveaux droit à 2 messages !


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

Biiiip - _quota épuisé_
Quoi ! 
Déjà ?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juillet 2003)

J'ai du mal à suivre également


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juillet 2003)

Allez je fais un second post comme ça tu peux continuer Dark !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Juillet 2003)

mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comment qu'ils detournent tout .. pas possible ca


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juillet 2003)

Oh un Slug !!


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

question à Dark Templar ...

les vieux , ils peuvent aussi ultraflooder ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * question à Dark Templar ...
> 
> les vieux , ils peuvent aussi ultraflooder ???
> 
> ...



parce que t'es vieille Anntraxxh ? Au fait qu'as tu fait de ton balai ? Tu l'as laissé au mini chat et maintenant c'est fermé et tu peux pas le récupérer hein ? C'est çà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pfffft ca fait meme pas attention à ses affaires !! et après ca demande pour ultraflooder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bientôt les flooder's (je sais pas si je respecte la règle mais bon tant pis je passe moins souvent ici c'est pas comme Darkiounet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et Globalchéri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Barbeuc' partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rulezzzzzzz


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A quand ce jeu en reseau histoire de se faire un petit pogo entre Ultrafloodeur ?
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu pourrais pas nous faire ca BlackBeru ?
> 
> ...



Mort de rire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mouais... le truc c'est que j'y connais queud' en flash... je serais plutôt du genre à refaire ça en C++ ou Java 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Resterait à trouver un gars qui sache dessiner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait Blackberu t'as du nouveau ?  *



Alors en fait pour la page des 24h/48h, il semblerait que rien ne soit vraiment faisable... Par contre, pour les "sujets actifs", seul le dernier message apparaît à présent.  



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Ca te gêne pas si je te réponds demain? Là je suis un peu fatigué
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A propos, je me sens légèrement plus en forme maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Donc on peut continuer à ultraflooder, non ?
> Je comprends pas ou est le problème ?
> 
> ...



Le problème, c'est que l'ultraflood a tendance à encombrer les pages des derniers messages postés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et quand les habitués des forums techniques voient "Globalcut" quasiment sur une colonne entière, ça les énerve...

Et quand ils sont énervés ET modérateurs, ils ont le bouton de bannissement facile...  



			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> * En gros, faut arrêter de faire du Globalcut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut faire du globalcut sage et obéissant


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bon BlackBeru suit l'affaire de pret, defend notre cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"défendre la cause", c'est beaucoup dire... 

J'ai surtout remis les choses à leur place... Parce que je trouve que bannir pour cause de trop-plein de messages postés, c'est légèrement abusé...

Maintenant, certains ne sont pas d'accords avec moi...

Par contre, le "problème" des messagse de l'ultraflood par trop envahissants reste... Et de mon côté je ne peux pas imposer l'ultraflood au reste du forum. 

Les règles de modération de la MGZ sont différentes de celles des modérateurs MacG (enfin de la plupart d'entre eux), mais les forums sont partagés... d'où quelques "frictions" de voisinage.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug] * Bon, on va instaurer un p'tit règles m'sieurs dames ... pas plus de 2 posts d'affilé par personnes (on deletera les posts ne respectant pas la regle) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compris et approuvé, chef


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug] * Bon, on va instaurer un p'tit règles m'sieurs dames ... pas plus de 2 posts d'affilé par personnes (on deletera les posts ne respectant pas la regle) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et ca va etre dur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et si y'a pas de post pendant plus d'une demie heure, on peux pas recommencer a poster ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Faut faire du globalcut sage et obéissant
> 
> ...



merci pour toutes tes reponses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









à vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on va etre obligé d'edité si on a des trucs a dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 posts de suite ca tres vite quand meme

je vais aller au bar si ca continue


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juillet 2003)

Les meilleurs moments de cet ultraflood, c'est quand même quand il y avait des dialogues... donc voilà, c'est juste pour rehausser la qualité


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Les meilleurs moments de cet ultraflood, c'est quand même quand il y avait des dialogues... donc voilà, c'est juste pour rehausser la qualité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais je comprends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais il faut s'y faire


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Allez je retourne a l'apero du soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



peut-etre a ce soir ou cette nuit ou demain, je sais pas


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

je vois que globalcut a besoin de moi pour taper un post apres tout ses 2 posts ... On va s'arranger pour faire un script histoire que ca me casse pas trop les couilles


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

Tu peux reposter global.

N'hésite pas a faire a cap'tain blob quand tu ne peux plus poster mon gars!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juillet 2003)

à toute


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Tu peux reposter global.
> 
> N'hésite pas a faire a cap'tain blob quand tu ne peux plus poster mon gars!
> 
> ...



merci cap'tain blob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dit comment tu fais tes scripts ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Merci d'etre solidaire de l'UltraFlood


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merci cap'tain blob
> 
> ...



Comme ca je pensais a un bete applescript 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais le truc mission impossible ca serait qu'il post uniquement si 2 posts d'une meme personnes est fait...


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

ou alors on se fait des scripts synchronisés.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toutes les Xmin tu postes 2 messages , puis hop moi toutes les  X min (mais 1min plus tard) je poste 2 messages etc


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * ou alors on se fait des scripts synchronisés....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a de l'idée


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Allez je vais me regarder un cadeau d'anniversaire le DVD des Tontons Flingueurs en buvant un autre cadeau une Guinness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à toute et à vous


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

ah ben moi je vais me mater 28jours plus tard, mais je sais pas encore si je vais me prendre une biere ... hesitate


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

il est cassé le DVD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il s'arrete au chapitre 13 j'ai pas pu voir la fin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vite le SAV


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

pour la peine je vais aller me prendre une tite poire


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

Dommage pour le dvd pourri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas de bol
28 jours c'était interessant mais pas assez étrange a mon gout


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

J'ai enchainé avec les pirates de la silicone valley... La fin me fait toujours autant chier


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

oui ils ont interet a me changer le DVD


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai enchainé avec les pirates de la silicone valley... La fin me fait toujours autant chier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu crois que c'est a cause d'eux que ca rame autant ?


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * oui ils ont interet a me changer le DVD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coup de boule sinon... 

Mais QUI a réglé les forums sur la vitesse anti-flood?! :'(


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais QUI a réglé les forums sur la vitesse anti-flood?! :'(  *



Ouvrez les toyaux


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

Je me fais tellement chier ce soir que j'installe les dev tools d'apple .. me demande bien pourquoi......


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Si ca reste aussi lent on ne saura pas si on a poster une ou deux fois


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouvrez les toyaux
> 
> ...



Je vois slug qui rigole dans un coin en tout cas


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je vois slug qui rigole dans un coin en tout cas
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

Si ca continue comme ca on va aller flooder ailleur








Nooon je déconne


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Si ca continue comme ca on va aller flooder ailleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu parles c'est aussi lent au bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un autre forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












nan


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

marrant le manuel webobject contient des image des NexT ... ils doivent pas etre au courant qu'on a os X apparement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








rien a voir je sais je sais


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

on va pas battre de record de vitesse ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais finir par aller rejoindre mon lit


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu parles c'est aussi lent au bar
> 
> ...


Ils ont des forums sur microsoft.Com ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> rien a voir je sais je sais
> 
> 
> ...



ben si on est a l'UltraFlood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on parle de tout et de tout


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * on va pas battre de record de vitesse ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ce qu'ils veulent!!


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

Ca me stress trop cette lenteur je me croirais sur un PC!!

Je vais me coucher na!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ils ont des forums sur microsoft.Com ?
> 
> 
> ...



a que qui ca ?


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

Bonne nuit 


et je ne félicite pas les forums!! Qu'est ce que ca va etre quand il sera hacké demain apres midi par la horde sauvage de pirates en manque de sensations fortes ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Ca me stress trop cette lenteur je me croirais sur un PC!!
> 
> Je vais me coucher na!  *



moi aussi Bonne nuit à toi Blob et à tous les autres


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Tout fout le camps ma pauvre dame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







DVD moisi
e-mail en rade
Forum à la ramasse

Et bien bonne nuit


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Si ca continue comme ca on va aller flooder ailleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourrez pas... mouhahahaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On vous a lié avec un savant sortilège de curse à ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;ricanement maléfique&gt;


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ils ont des forums sur microsoft.Com ?
> 
> 
> ...



Vivi...

- support
- your questions
- bug reports
- crash reports
- law suits
- big brother is watching you


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Merci d'etre solidaire de l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi pas plus de deux posts de suite ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et pourquoi pas plus de deux posts de suite ?
> 
> ...



C'est très frustrant


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * A bientôt les flooder's (je sais pas si je respecte la règle mais bon tant pis je passe moins souvent ici c'est pas comme Darkiounet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pff, ça  faisait qu'une semaine que j'ultrafloodais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (une semaine à 100 posts par jour quand-même).


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * C'est très frustrant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A qui le dis-tu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en plus, t'as Black Beru qui se permet d'enfreindre les règles dès la page ou elles sont édictées, c'est pas juuuuuusteeeeeuuuuuuu


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Bon, c'est la vie


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

100 posts par jour, quand même, il faut le faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bravo


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * 100 posts par jour, quand même, il faut le faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhhhh, tu sais , 100 posts par jour, pour un thebigounet par ex. , c'est de la roupie de sansonnet !


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

je crois que je vais m'entrainer ...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et pourquoi pas plus de deux posts de suite ?
> 
> ...



C'est meme plus ca hier on m'a meme demander d'arreter quand j'ecrivais avec Blob alors qu'on respectatit les nouvelles regles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J'en ai marre


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> A qui le dis-tu
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Dark  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'es regles ne servent a rien puisque meme en les respectant je me suis fait engueuler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sis plus quoi faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais contacter par MP les moderateurs de ce thread pour savoir

Vive l'UltraFlood


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2003)

Mon post va te permettre de continuer.


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2003)

Je t'enverrai la note ultérieurement.


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * je crois que je vais m'entrainer ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faudrait un lièvre


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il faudrait un lièvre
> 
> ...



il est deja loin devant


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il est deja loin devant
> 
> ...



cours, Global, cours !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> cours, Global, cours !
> 
> ...



Je pensais pas à moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais a l'initiateur de ce thread


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2003)

Et depuis quand tu penses


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est meme plus ca hier on m'a meme demander d'arreter quand j'ecrivais avec Blob alors qu'on respectatit les nouvelles regles
> 
> ...



Ah! toi aussi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et depuis quand tu penses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah! toi aussi ?
> 
> ...








 j'essaye de mettre ca au clair
peut-etre plus d'info au reveil des [MGZ]


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juillet 2003)

Message effacé par [MGZ] Black Beru


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour les amis ! 

Il commence à devenir intéressant ce thread : on ne sait jamais si on va pouvoir poster et/ou se faire tirer les oreilles !! 

 edit de Beru : Karl, tu fais ch..., c'est vraiment pas le moment


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juillet 2003)

Lorsque les règles deviennent trop contraignantes, il faut savoir passer outre .....


----------



## Blob (6 Juillet 2003)

WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING 
A toutes les unités : Dépassement  de flood autorisé, prenons le suspect en chasse, il est dans un véhicule de type mac. Attention il est peut etre armé d'un G4!!


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juillet 2003)

Vu que je n'ai pas posté hier soir mes deux messages autorisées, je le fait ce matin.
Je pense que cela ne pose pas de problêmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée et à tout à l'heure pour mes 2 messages


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Vu que je n'ai pas posté hier soir mes deux messages autorisées, je le fait ce matin.
> Je pense que cela ne pose pas de problêmes
> 
> 
> ...



bonne journée


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bonne journée
> 
> ...



Salut Globalcut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour Blob =&gt; ils peuvent prendre leur temps je n'ai qu'un G3 !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> A qui le dis-tu
> 
> 
> ...



Parce qu'il l'avait pas encore vu et qu'il est modérateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement, en fait il n'y avait pas 3 mais 10 posts qui se suivaient... j'ai auto-édité et effacé mes propres posts quand je suis tombé sur la règle du chef... et j'en ai oublié un


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmgngnggnnnnn...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gnnn'est bon, on arrive...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> Mmmgngnggnnnnn...
> ...



Reveil toi en douceur tout de meme


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2003)

Viva el UltraFlood


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Juillet 2003)

Attends... quand même pas trop fort non plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Là, ça commence à aller


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Juillet 2003)

Au passage, M. Karl40 a gagné le titre envié de premier martyr de l'ultraflood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On l'applaudit bien fort


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Au passage, M. Karl40 a gagné le titre envié de premier martyr de l'ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Je m'en fous, dans trois jours je ressucite"


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Au passage, M. Karl40 a gagné le titre envié de premier martyr de l'ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je voudrais pas dire, mais il y en a qui savent pas viser.


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)

Ils devaient être sous l'emprise de l'alcool.

Heu..y avait de la Guinness à l'époque


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Au passage, M. Karl40 a gagné le titre envié de premier martyr de l'ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Je m'en fous, dans trois jours je ressucite"
> 
> ...



encore 3 jours à attendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et il se passe quoi au juste


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je voudrais pas dire, mais il y en a qui savent pas viser.
> 
> ...



Que veux-tu.... dimanche, l'apéro qui n'attend pas, le navarin qui refroidit... Forcément on bâcle


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

bâcler c'est gâcher


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

c'est un peu comme les posts ici.
On a que 2 munitions, faudrait voir à ne pas raconter n'importe quoi


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> et il se passe quoi au juste
> 
> 
> ...



Il ne se passe rien !


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

Je m'arrête à deux. Tu peux prendre le relais !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je m'arrête à deux. Tu peux prendre le relais !  *



et 1


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

et 2


----------



## Blob (7 Juillet 2003)

bouh


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * bouh  *



Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Dis Blob c'est quand tu veux pour nous rejoindre sur le salon UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Lorsque les règles deviennent trop contraignantes, il faut savoir passer outre .....  *


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

En dépassant comme ça à chaque fois d'un post, on va revenir aux bonnes vieilles règles


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * En dépassant comme ça à chaque fois d'un post, on va revenir aux bonnes vieilles règles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kiki depasse


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

En tout cas ce qui est sur c'est que ca decourage


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * En dépassant comme ça à chaque fois d'un post, on va revenir aux bonnes vieilles règles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'assaye on sait jamais


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Juillet 2003)

Houlà, que c'est bruyant ici !

Je repasserai plus tard...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * Houlà, que c'est bruyant ici !
> 
> Je repasserai plus tard...
> 
> ...



tu trouves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si c'est comme ca des debut juillet ca promet pour le reste des vacances


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu trouves
> 
> ...



Justement... C'était de l'humour !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Allez, je vais aller me coucher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est plus (- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) marrant


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] *
> 
> Justement... C'était de l'humour !
> 
> ...



tu sais qu'a force on est plus habitué


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Juillet 2003)

Comme quoi l'UltraFlood ça lave le cerveau !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * Comme quoi l'UltraFlood ça lave le cerveau !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne pense pas... c'est plutot le manque d'UltraFlood


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Juillet 2003)

Ils font des patch pour (essayer d') arrêter l'UltraFlood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Tiens je me demande pour je poste encore ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je ferais mieux de "rattraper le train"


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * Ils font des patch pour (essayer d') arrêter l'UltraFlood ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'arreterais si j'en ai envie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a que la volontée qui compte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la preuve j'ai arreté de fumer grâce a l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

mais je suis con  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









pourquoi j'arrete de poster alors que je l'ai pas décidé


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Juillet 2003)

Aïe... En plus ça rend schizophrène...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

allez, je vais me reposer pour etre en forme pour l'UltraFlood de cette semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit et salut Dark Templar


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * Aïe... En plus ça rend schizophrène...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sinon ca va


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Juillet 2003)

Tu es sûr ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

sur


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

et certains


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Juillet 2003)

Bon ben tant mieux alors !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Allez bonne nuit pour de vrai cette fois ci


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

[Ó?Å]ª|Æ·|&amp;#8710;


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * [Ó?Å]ª|Æ·|&amp;#8710;  *



Uh ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * c'es regles ne servent a rien puisque meme en les respectant je me suis fait engueuler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et depuis quand tu penses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bonne journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci, toi aussi.



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * Comme quoi l'UltraFlood ça lave le cerveau !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne nuit et salut Dark Templar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Au passage, M. Karl40 a gagné le titre envié de premier martyr de l'ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo !
Bon, je pense qu'un martyr suffit, alors maintenant on peut enfreindre les règles sans risques non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Je reviens vite fait, j'avais oublié un truc :
Non mais regardez moi la gueule de ce post, c'est pas digne de l'ultraflood ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Normalement, ça se fait en 10 messages un truc pareil.


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je reviens vite fait, j'avais oublié un truc :
> Non mais regardez moi la gueule de ce post, c'est pas digne de l'ultraflood ça
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas la quantité qui compte


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Voilà, mais c'était vraiment pour faire plaisir


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Voilà, mais c'était vraiment pour faire plaisir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comme c'est gentil


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Nan, vraiment, ça me touche.


Quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Déjà fini ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, ben à demain.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je reviens vite fait, j'avais oublié un truc :
> Non mais regardez moi la gueule de ce post, c'est pas digne de l'ultraflood ça
> 
> 
> ...



Salut, 
oui c'est triste


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Nan, vraiment, ça me touche.
> 
> 
> Quoi ?
> ...



deja  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









oui c'est triste  _bis_


----------



## ginette107 (7 Juillet 2003)

bonjour et bonne semaine d'ultraflood


----------



## ginette107 (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Salut,
> oui c'est triste
> ...



je n'étais pas là du week end, mais si j'ai bien compris ça ne s'arrange pas.
mais au fait, ça derange qui l'ultraflood?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour et bonne semaine d'ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci toi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je n'étais pas là du week end, mais si j'ai bien compris ça ne s'arrange pas.
> mais au fait, ça derange qui l'ultraflood?  *



d'autres parties du forum


----------



## playaman (7 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour !


----------



## playaman (7 Juillet 2003)

ça va ?


----------



## playaman (7 Juillet 2003)

Moi pas trop.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour !  *


bonjour


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Moi pas trop.  *








 pas glop


----------



## playaman (7 Juillet 2003)

Il fait beau chez vous ?
Chez moi oui.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

oui il fait beau
et ca devrait durer


----------



## playaman (7 Juillet 2003)

Ma femme me quitte.
J'ai plus d'atelier.
J'ai plus de taf depuis avril.
Mon frigo est vide.
J'ai perdus mon porte monnaie il y a une semaine, et je n'ai plus accès pour l'instant à mes sous.

Heureusement que j'ai mon Al 17" !!!


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

Amis de l'ultraflood, bonjour !

Nouvelle semaine, nouvelles dispositions ...


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

Deux petits posts et puis s'en va !


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

Donc on interdit les posts ou l'on ne dit rien.
Par contre si l'on disserte de la faim dans le monde où peut poster plus ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Amis de l'ultraflood, bonjour !
> 
> Nouvelle semaine, nouvelles dispositions ...  *



Salut Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à tout à l'heure alors


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Ma femme me quitte.
> J'ai plus d'atelier.
> J'ai plus de taf depuis avril.
> Mon frigo est vide.
> ...



vraiment pas glop du tout


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

Et puis on peut également parler des dépôts de plaintes pour violences policières qui sont en forte augmentation depuis le début 2003 ...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Donc on interdit les posts ou l'on ne dit rien.
> Par contre si l'on disserte de la faim dans le monde où peut poster plus ?  *



t'as pas un sujet plus gai ?


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

C'est vraiment dommage que l'on soit limité à deux posts à la suite !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis on peut également parler des dépôts de plaintes pour violences policières qui sont en forte augmentation depuis le début 2003 ...  *



cherche encore


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'as pas un sujet plus gai ?  *



Salut !

Si, mais cela pourrait faire venir du monde !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * C'est vraiment dommage que l'on soit limité à deux posts à la suite !   *



quand on se retrouve a plusieurs ca va, sinon faut atendre des heures et c'est pénible


----------



## playaman (7 Juillet 2003)

Je ne te le fais pas dire...
Life is a beach !

Global cut, t'es Belge ?
C'était ce week-end le festival de Dour ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Salut !
> 
> ...



il faudrait donc trouver un sujet à polémique, qui ne parle pas de politique, et qui ne heurte pas la sensibilité de certains.

C'est pas gagné


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> cherche encore
> 
> ...



On pourrait parler de la productivité en forte hausse de M. GLOBALCUT depuis les nouvelles dispositions de l'Ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne te le fais pas dire...
> Life is a beach !
> 
> Global cut, t'es Belge ?
> C'était ce week-end le festival de Dour ?  *



je ne suis pas Belge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour le festival je sais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On pourrait parler de la productivité en forte hausse de M. GLOBALCUT depuis les nouvelles dispositions de l'Ultraflood
> 
> ...



tres bon sujet mais ca va pas faire venir les foules


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> quand on se retrouve a plusieurs ca va, sinon faut atendre des heures et c'est pénible  *



Il faut organiser une petite rebellion !


----------



## playaman (7 Juillet 2003)

Dour ? 

C'est un super Festival près de la frontière dans le nord de la france.
Jusqu'a y'a pas longtemps, c'était assez underground.

Festival très varier ave ctout les sortes de musiques mises peus en avant, metal, dark, electro.

Je vous conseil !
J'ai meme fais le voyage en bagnole depuis Genève.

Je vous le conseil vivement !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il faut organiser une petite rebellion !   *



on en reparle ce soir où tu sais


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne te le fais pas dire...
> Life is a beach !
> 
> T'es belge Global cut ?
> C'était ce week-end le festival de Dour ?  *



lol


----------



## playaman (7 Juillet 2003)

Je vous remets le message au cas ou vous l'auriez raté.
Avec le lien cette fois.

Dour ?  

C'est un super Festival près de la frontière dans le nord de la france. 
Jusqu'a y'a pas longtemps, c'était assez underground. 

Festival très varier ave ctout les sortes de musiques mises peus en avant, metal, dark, electro. 

Je vous conseil ! 
J'ai meme fais le voyage en bagnole depuis Genève. 

Je vous le conseil vivement !!!  
http://www.dourfestival.be


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

sacrée programation en effet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'en a pas de trop ?
non je rigole.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Midi, bon appetit


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

Pour s'ouvrir l'appétit, rien ne vaut un petit flood avant.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

Petite matinée tranquille, idéale pour la reprise du boulot.


----------



## ginette107 (7 Juillet 2003)

bon appetit


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon appetit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci. Egalement.


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)

Aujourd'hui, gratin de thread sur canapé de flood.
Hmmm.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui n'en veut.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Aujourd'hui, gratin de thread sur canapé de flood.
> Hmmm.
> 
> 
> ...



Miam et on boit quoi avec ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

un café pour qui ?
avec ou sans flood ?


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juillet 2003)

salut, GlobalCut, Grand Maître du Flood !


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Miam et on boit quoi avec ?
> 
> ...



A ton avis ?
Allez, je t'aide. Ça commence par Gui et ça fini par nness.
Une idée


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * salut, GlobalCut, Grand Maître du Flood !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut anntraxh


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A ton avis ?
> Allez, je t'aide. Ça commence par Gui et ça fini par nness.
> ...



je vois pas


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je vois pas
> 
> ...



Je crois savoir de quoi il s'agit ! Il y a même de la mousse si j'ai bon


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juillet 2003)

Et puis c'est foncé et cela fait aller aux toilettes


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis c'est foncé et cela fait aller aux toilettes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MdR

ca serait pas une biere par hasard ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Une Gui Gui, une Nness, Nness




??






?




ah oui, une Guinness


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

J'ai mis le gratin au four...
Plus qu'a mettre mon fondant de porc a la moutarde au micro-onde.
Les "joies de l'homme célibataire sont de retour. Ok elle me faisait pas souvent à manger, donc ça me change pas trop ;-)

La boisson pour: une Kro !!!
(une seul si, si.)

P.s: je ne suis pas espagnole, meme si je mange tard.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

bon appetit


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Tiens MaitreKro n'est pas passé par ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



domage


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Désolé...
allé je m'ofre une petite Vodka Polonaise pour l'apéro (Zytnia vachement bonne mais import direct uniquement, c'est ma femme qui l'a oublié dans le congelateur, c'est cool, je peus me saouler à ces frais si je veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Et une petite pensée pour toi Global.
Santé.

L'heure de remplir mon "gros ventre est bientot arrivée...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Avis de recherche:

avez-vous des news de Finn Atlas et de Prerima ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Désolé...
> allé je m'ofre une petite Vodka Polonaise pour l'apéro (Zytnia vachement bonne mais import direct uniquement, c'est ma femme qui l'a oublié dans le congelateur, c'est cool, je peus me saouler à ces frais si je veux
> 
> 
> ...



merci de penser a moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon app alors


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Moi pas.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

pas de nouvelle c'est étrange


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Un peu tard pour beaucoup, mais bon apetit et santé !


----------



## anntraxh (8 Juillet 2003)

peut-être enlevés par des aliens ????!?


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Ou y ce sont partis avec ma femme...
;-)


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Ou y sont partis avec ma femme...
;-)


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * peut-être enlevés par des aliens ????!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mes recherches Seti ne donnent rien pour eux


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

c'etait bon playaman ?


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

La viande était un peu crade, les plats préparés à base de viande c'est jamais terrible.
Le Gratin pas mal.
La bière, bien fraiche.

Y manque juste une petite "cigarette décontractante", mon stock est vide depuis 2 jours et le marchand à aussi disparus.
Je le rappel tiens, pis un petit café aussi.

Tu fais partis d'un des groupe qui figurent dans ta signature, Global, ou c'est juste de la promotion ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * La viande était un peu crade, les plats préparés à base de viande c'est jamais terrible.
> Le Gratin pas mal.
> La bière, bien fraiche.
> 
> ...



je ne suis malheureusement pas musicien, ce sont des groupes que j'aime bien, c'est pour vous les faire connaitre que je les ai mis là





ca t'as plu comme zique ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Y'avait un bon petit festival en Belgique, les eurorock, (elctro, indus, heavy...) mais cette année y'a plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si ca se trouve ils se sont barré avec la caisse, Finn et Prerima


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

...et ma femme LOL !!!

J'ai juste jeté un petit oeil ça a l'air pas mal.

Y'a le festival de Nyon qui commence bientôt, ma femme y bosse, c'est des potes qui font le site live, ma femme est une des 2 nanas qui font les interviews vidéo.
ça commence le 22 juillet, sur le site live, des concerts en audio, en vidéo, des interviews. C'est bien foutus.

http://www.paleo.ch


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Avis de recherche:
> 
> avez-vous des news de Finn Atlas et de Prerima ?
> 
> ...



etrange en effet, ils ne sont pas sur macG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et, ils ne repondent pas au télèphone...


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * peut-être enlevés par des aliens ????!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il faut prévenir mulder et sculy


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> etrange en effet, ils ne sont pas sur macG
> 
> ...



Ben y'a plus qu'a attendre
Est-ce qu'un moderateur serait au courant ?


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Vacances ?


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

...Sur Pluton.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il faut prévenir mulder et sculy
> 
> ...



Ok je m'en charge


Mulder, Sculy, 
Nous avons une mission pour vous


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Vacances ?  *



Je ne pense pas ils nous auraient prevenu.
Ils sont peut-etre en stage commando


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

...Commando pastagua oui.

Bourrés comme des vaches depuis trois jour, y arrivent plus à rentrer chez eux ;-)

Bon faut que je fasse des coures pour lbbq de ce soir.

A+


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * ...Commando pastagua oui.
> 
> Bourrés comme des vaches depuis trois jour, y arrivent plus à rentrer chez eux ;-)
> 
> ...



LOL, MdR



bon courage pour ce soir, t'as encore un peu de temps, le soir c'est plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Commando pastagua oui.
> *



vivement l'apero


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Ouais mais les magasins ferme dans une heure.
Bon, j'y vais.

J'espere supporter le monde hostlie du dehors.

Si je poste pas ici d'ici ce soir Global, c'est que j'ai subis le meme sort que tes amis et faudra me rajouter sur la liste des disparus à donner à Mulder et Scully.

A+


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

J'espere bien te revoir ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Tu seras là ce soir Karl ?
faudrait qu'on discute sur AIm, tu sais à propos de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Ca m'ennerve


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> vivement l'apero
> 
> ...



à la  vôtre


----------



## anntraxh (8 Juillet 2003)

restes calmeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuh ... sois zen !


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ca m'ennerve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de toute façon on soutient tous l'ultraflood...si jamais on peut faire qqchose on est là


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> de toute façon on soutient tous l'ultraflood...si jamais on peut faire qqchose on est là
> 
> ...



merci de votre soutien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est vrai que c'est nul


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * restes calmeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuh ... sois zen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui t'as raison, je file à l'apéro pour la peine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui t'as raison, je file à l'apéro pour la peine
> 
> ...



a la tienne


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> a la tienne
> 
> ...



à la tienne aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Et à toutes celles et ceux qui liront cà


----------



## anntraxh (8 Juillet 2003)

bonapéro alors !


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bonapéro alors !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci toi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

apres l'apero, bon appetit


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * apres l'apero, bon appetit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin apres les aperos


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Parceque y'en a marre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on est que lundi et j'ai deja plus envie de bosser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vivement ce week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Toujours pas de nouvelles de Finn et Prerima


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Toujours pas de nouvelles de Finn et Prerima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non je pense qu'ils ont fuit la chaleur suffocante de la ville


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Parceque y'en a marre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je recommence demain de bosser mais j'ai pas envie moi non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je recommence demain de bosser mais j'ai pas envie moi non plus
> 
> ...



good luck pour demain


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Vive l'UltraFlood et groland


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Faudra également que je demande la citoyenneté grolandaise


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

On pourra alors Ultraflooder tranquillement, vos lois ne nous concernant pas


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

D'ailleurs je commence déjà à m'habituer aux lois grolandaises : et un troisième message


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *  et un troisième message
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

je vais manger et je reviens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu sera là sur iChat d'ici 30 min/1h ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

et un et 2 et 3...


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Je me ré-écoute Bob MARLEY en ce moment.
Excellent pour ultraflooder


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Même si j'aime la personne et beaucoup de ses textes (du moins ceux que je comprends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), tout ce mythe autour de Jah me gonfle.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Plutôt adepte du "Ni Dieu Ni Jah"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit de Beru : Poil aux bras


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Pour Global ===&gt; plutot vers 23H00  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<font color="green"> edit de Beru : quoi quoi quoi? on veut savoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chuis sûr que c'est des trucs pas avouables sur des forums public 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font>


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Si je ne me suis pas fait expulser du forum, je vous dit à tout à l'heure. Et ne faites pas de bétises, "on" nous regarde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <font color="green"> edit de Beru : 
 </font>


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

pas grand chose a dire mais ce message peut permettre à Karl de reposter sans danger


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *  Et ne faites pas de bétises, "on" nous regarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on se croirait dans 1984 de George Orwell


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Pour Global ===&gt; plutot vers 23H00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oki


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Si je ne me suis pas fait expulser du forum, je vous dit à tout à l'heure. Et ne faites pas de bétises, "on" nous regarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rdv sur le salon UltraFlood d'AIM et iChat


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

on est bientot au 10000 post alors continuons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit de Beru : Ouais ben C'EST PAS UNE RAISON


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * on est bientot au 10000 post alors continuons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9500e post plus que 500 posts pour que l'UltraFlood soutenu par les [MGZ] dechire tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <font color="green"> edit de Beru : Je plains d'avance ma boîte private... 20'000 messages de Weboliver... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+ un message "user globalcut has been bannished" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

meme la Bar est mort ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors c'est sur si plus personne ne post, l'Ultraflood va encore se faire remarquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























 edit de Beru : Faut aussi dire que vous faites surtout pas d'efforts pour passer discrets non plus...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

et ben tant pis, z'avez qu'a poster  si ca vous derrange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un UltraFlood dans chaque catégorie, comme ca y'aura pas de jaloux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit de Beru : mouais... je vais proposer, on vera bien... mais j'ai l'horrible pressentiment que ça va mal passer...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

vive l'UltraFlood libre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit de Beru : et les pâquerettes... important ça les pâquerettes libres


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * vive l'UltraFlood libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

il y a un brin de rebellion


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

>


 
 edit de Beru : AH NON ! pas de messages vides ! Je déteste le vide dans mes forums


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * il y a un brin de rebellion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 edit de Beru : Mais c'est qu'il insiste en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

rejoint notre raïa


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * rejoint notre raïa  *



Groupe:Berurier Noir
Toune:Rebelle
Ecrit par:Sebastien Pelletier



Accords :
d-11-11-11-11---10-10-10-10----8-8-8-8-8-8------
a-11-11-11-11---10-10-10-10----8-8-8-8-8-8------
e--9--9--9--9------8---8---8---8-----6-6-6-6-6-6------
     C#	            C                         A#	

les paroles sont sur A# suf pour la fin ou "rejoint notre raïa" est sur C# et C

Nous sommes les rebelles
nous marchons libres dans la rue
la jungle nous appelle
rassemblons toutes nos tribus
rejoins notre raïa
nous ne sommes pas des soldats
ici y a pas de chefs
tous dans les mêmes galères
nous vivons comme en Afrique
au rythme de nos musiques
la jungle nous appelle
pour une vie nouvelle
nous rejetons le système
et les prisons nous attendent
nous sommes les rebelles
nous ne nous laisserons pas prendre

Nous sommes les rois de la fête
sauvages et fiers de l'être
et toi le déserteur!
rejoins notre raïa
et toi le renégat!
rejoins notre raïa
et toi qui es squatteur!
rejoins notre raïa
et toi qui crie basta!
rejoins notre raïa
et toi le gladiateur!
rejoins notre raïa
et toi le déserteur!
rassemblons toutes nos tribus!

merci





 Ah ouais mais non... si tu me prends par les sentiments, ça va pas aller...


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * rejoint notre raïa  *


pourquoi pas


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> pourquoi pas
> 
> 
> ...



ben voilà bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fait ici comme chez toit et que l'UltraFlood redevienne ce qu'il etait


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Le salon UltraFlood est ouvert


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> nous ne sommes pas des soldats
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Le salon UltraFlood est ouvert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah enfin une bonne nouvelle


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



 edit de Beru : je crois que je vais pleurer...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah enfin une bonne nouvelle
> 
> ...



LOL je suis toujours tout seul


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

c'est classe un message blanc


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL je suis toujours tout seul
> 
> ...


mais non tu n'es pas tout seul


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Pour Global ===&gt; plutot vers 23H00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il ne devrai pas tarder à pointer son nez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <font color="green"> edit de Beru : ... Et c'est pas parce que t'es  une fille que tu vas y échapper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez hop, on pourrit dans la joie et la bonne humeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

bon allez bonne soirée d'ultraflood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit de Beru : Global... tu veux que je te dise... t'as de mauvaises influences sur les jeunes filles en fleur


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon allez bonne soirée d'ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu nous quitte deja  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit et a demain ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * c'est classe un message blanc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> il ne devrai pas tarder à pointer son nez
> 
> 
> ...



Karl n'est tjrs pas là mais je suis plus tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit de Beru : Et il trouve encore le temps de flooder...


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Tu peux revenir Ginette, je suis là


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Tu peux revenir Ginette, je suis là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je crois qu'elle est partie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais j'essaye d'avoir MacElene


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood is ****** you


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je crois qu'elle est partie
> 
> ...



Qu'est ce que tu comptes organiser


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Qu'est ce que tu comptes organiser
> 
> ...



une soirée UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je crois qu'elle est partie
> 
> ...



qu'est ce que je disais


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> qu'est ce que je disais
> 
> ...



je sais plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit de Beru : Moi je sais, moi je sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Euh... Guinness?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben y'a plus qu'a attendre
> Est-ce qu'un moderateur serait au courant ?  *



Si c'est à moi que tu pensais, la réponse est non.



			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleurs je commence déjà à m'habituer aux lois grolandaises : et un troisième message
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et un et 2 et 3...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et moi j'ai même plus le courage de jouer au méchant avec des cas comme vous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Si je ne me suis pas fait expulser du forum, je vous dit à tout à l'heure. Et ne faites pas de bétises, "on" nous regarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Alors LA, tu l'auras voulu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <blockquote><font class="small"> Postés par ginette107, globalcut, Karl40:</font><hr /> _[ici se trouvèrent des taaas de messages sauvagement maculés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]_ 

[/QUOTE] 

Na 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça vous fera de la lecture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> une soirée UltraFlood
> 
> ...



.... 
Bon je suis pas couché, quoi...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Salut Black Beru comment vas-tu ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Juillet 2003)

A part ça, vous êtes des rats de profiter de ma fin de période d'exams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je finis la soirée avec les 2-3 ptits verres du repos du guerrier estudiantin, et voilà sur quoi je tombe en rentrant chez moi


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Je vais me coucher, il se fait tard, peut-etre a demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vient faire un tour par ici


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Salut Black Beru comment vas-tu ?  *



Je désespère...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bonne nuit quand même


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * A part ça, vous êtes des rats de profiter de ma fin de période d'exams
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon si on derrange on va aller UltraFlooder le Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je désespère...
> 
> ...



Bravo pour toutes tes remarques


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon si on derrange on va aller UltraFlooder le Bar
> 
> ...



Tu sais, au point où ça en est


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bravo pour toutes tes remarques
> 
> ...



Je t'en prie


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Je comprends pas tout moi !
On ne me dit rien : on peut flooder en faisant des phrases avec des mots ou pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : tu as vu ce courage de braver la loi en faisant 3 messages de suite


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

J'ferais mieux d'aller me coucher !

Bon courage en tout cas


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Retour sauf mais pas sain.

Ah pas croiser d'alien's :-(

Je connais pas toutes les règles des forums, oui j'avoue, je vais faire un petit tour pour voir les cas de litiges.

Un défouloir à flood surtout si il est toléré, behin on y flood.
2 posts de suite maxi c'est bien.
Parceque le flood a deux, c'est mieux ;-)

Toujours pas de news des disparus je pense.

Mince faut que je profite, il ne me reste plus qu'un posts.
Si j'ai bien compris les règles, la loi, la chose qui comme toutes les autres appel sont contraire, la désobéissance et l'illégalité.

ce soir je suis le mouvement, désolé, j'ai pas encore mon passeport de réfugier Grolandais, mais ça ne saurais tarder.
D'ici mon troisième posts je pense ;-)

Manifesto!
No Passaran!







Et toi la tortue ninja
Rejoins nôtre raïa !

Tu m'as pas vus? J'étais derrière avec des potes ;-)

I fought the law, lala la, ifought the law, lala la !
(ou presque)
Qui le sais ? Qui le sais ?

Putain, deux références en un jeux (qui trouve les 2 références dans le paragraphe du dessus), trop fou, trop fort, trop vicieux ce gars !
On dirait une femme ;-) ;-) ;-)
Désolé, encore une fois, ma misogynie  aiguë me reprend. Mais j'ai des circonstances atténuantes.

Bon je dis Teatime. Si, si, c'est l'heure de boire du thé ;-) 
P.S: y'a un autre endroits pour flooder. Genre au bar ?  
P.P.S: j'ai entendus qu'il y avait des burger quizz du lundi sur ichat. Il faut absolument tenter un version on-line vidéo, audio ou écris juste écris (plus dur), de la nouvelle émissions  sur france 3 avec Plastic "ta mère" Bertrand ! (Putain je me fais rire tout seul 
Y'a aussi "ta mère" plastique Bertrand 
Pas peu fier, je suis.
Très tard il est.

Teatime, J'ai dis !


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis on peut également parler des dépôts de plaintes pour violences policières qui sont en forte augmentation depuis le début 2003 ...  *



En Suisse aussi (faut que je retrouve une photo bien trash du mollet d'un "journaliste" pendant le G8 va à la plage d'Evian, "explosé" par une grenade  assourdissante, flashante je sais pas..? Les suisses n'avait jamais utilisés ça en suisse romande. Il me semble.
Encore un coup des  bosh (des renforts Allemands en l'occurence), c'est juste du mauvaises humour désolé.
Pour me racheter je dirais que les Allemands ont raison de demander des excuses personel et publiques(si vous avez suivis).
Il continu de prouver qu'il manque de tout, pour occuper des postes, nationaux, européens, important.
Manque de classe, d'honneter, d'éthique, de sincériter.
Avis perso, après j'arrete mes dérives politiques, pas si excesivent que ça, y'en pour tout le monde.
D'ailleurs je ne m'égarres point vous verraize !!!
Ce type est un sal C...!
Mais c'est qu'y en a un qui montre bien l'exemple depuis une année ;-)
Ce n'est pas un debat, c'est mon avis.Point.
Bon cette photo...
...trois heures pour poster une "teuf", yes !!!

Bon faut ptère que j'arrète le thé...
Froid ;-)

Moi je vois une solution au problèmes récurrents du flood:

-on garde une lois (faites pour être moderement dépassée, essentiellement avec bonne humeur. La fameuse loi des deux posts maxi par pers.
-Et on trouve un vrai endroit pour flooder, genre au bar, pas dans le coin des gamers qui game dans leur coin.
Plus de mélange, plus d'échange, plus de gamers.
Plus mieux quoi.

Et le reste on s'en fiche.
On tolere une règle, on flood ou on nous dis.
Qui trouve un scripts pour pas tout pourrire, dois y'en avoir des programmeurs, pas loin ?
Vous en pensez quoi ?

Flood ou pas flood ?
Telle est la question.

La réponse a mon avis est flood, 380 pages d'ultraflood c'est flood.

On pourrais tester "Ultraflood en vacances au Bar"
Hein?
Vous en pensez quoi?
Désolé pour l'orthographe, un jour respecterais les règles(orthographiques des forums;-), j'aurais un orthographe correct, je me coucherais tôt.

Teatime !


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Bon alors cette photos choc playaman ?








Pas mal non. Manifester peut être dangereux !
Même sur un forum je parie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faut-il flooder dans son coin, ou rejoindre le tread aproprier au bar, ce qui serais logique quand même ?

Teatime j'ai dits !
Ok,ok...
Bon encore une pics pour vous...Bientôt...
Une jolie, qui va bien avec ce beau ciel matinal.

Bonjour tout le monde!!!


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Je débarque avec mes gros sabots mais je propose.
C'est toujours sympa de flooder, pardon, de discuter.
Même tout seul des fois 






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * Aïe... En plus ça rend schizophrène...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zut moi ausssi je crois.  





Y'a personne pour le café ?
Il est pas de quarts le Templar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Teatime Tisane pour moi.

Pour vous ce sera quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour,

pour moi un grand café stp

je retourne me coucher 5min


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Tu bosses chez toi ?
T'utilise pas tes posts de peur de représailles ou t'es resté endormi


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Ben non je venais juste de me reveiller, alors j'avais encore la tete dans le ©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et là je suis au taf


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Bon alors cette photos choc playaman ?
> 
> 
> Pas mal non. Manifester peut être dangereux !
> ...




T'es dur dés le matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mes petits zyeuzyeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne pense pas que ca finisse comme ca ici


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Que penses tu de migrer vers le bar, histoire de flooder à plus.
C'est vrai que 380 pages pour un sujet ça mérite le respect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon si le flood y gagne un peu de liberté.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

ben c'est que ce matin je peux pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je repasse pour la café


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

D'accord


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * D'accord
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sinon va au Bar sur le thread Groland, ca commence a bouger


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Euh!? c'est a quelle heure le café aujourd'hui ?


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Salut les filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Du boulot donc à toute


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

GROLAND UBER ALLES


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

bonjour et bonne journée d'ultraflood


----------



## ginette107 (8 Juillet 2003)

je m'en vais bosser alors a ce soir


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Eh ben ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca floode dur ici, depuis les nouvelles règles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais pas si les modérateurs sont contents, y a encore plus de messages qu'avant


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Vi, tellement de flood que je vais aps me taper les 180 messages postés depuis hier.
S'il y a  un truc intéressant, donnez moi l'adresse


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Eh ben !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, tu crois


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Fallait pas toucher à l'UltraFlood


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Fallait pas toucher à l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu crois qu'on va de nouveau avoir le droit de faire ce qu'on veut ?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

D'ailleur, ça me fait penser, tu passes bientôt vénérable sage toi


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu crois qu'on va de nouveau avoir le droit de faire ce qu'on veut ?
> 
> 
> ...



ca j'en sais rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour l'instant continuons comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleur, ça me fait penser, tu passes bientôt vénérable sage toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si seuleument 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais pas ce qu'ils vont me donner comme nom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et apres ca change plus...

on verra bien


----------



## anntraxh (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> je sais pas ce qu'ils vont me donner comme nom
> 
> 
> ...








 voui, ça risque d'être gratiné ...


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je sais pas ce qu'ils vont me donner comme nom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce sera pas focément méchant, genre ultrafloodeur.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

oh oui, genre "gentil UltraFlooder" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"ne mord pas"


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

bientôt la réponse


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bientôt la réponse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu te sens capable de le faire pour la fin de la semaine ?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Si tu veux, je peux t'aider aujourd'hui (jusqu'à 17 heures), après faudra que les autres s'en chargent


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu te sens capable de le faire pour la fin de la semaine ?  *



je suis pas pressé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on vera bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca fait beaucoup quand meme, surtout que je taille vendredi


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Finn et Prerima sont de retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne lecture à vous de ce thread


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Finn et Prerima sont de retour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les pauvres, ils ont combien de pages de retard ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

une bonne 20aine


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * une bonne 20aine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soit facile 25 chez moi, eh ben, j'aimerais pas être à leur  place.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

finalement je sais pas si je vais partir le week-end prochain


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

Mes posts sont long et chiants, mais en cas de "rien de mieux à faire".

La photos crades c'est pour les violences policières en Suisse, toute fraiche du 1er juin 03 (g8 evian)

Et y'a un jeu concours pour ceux qui ont le temps.


			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> I fought the law, lala la, i fought the law, lala la !
> (ou presque)
> Qui le sais ? Qui le sais ?
> ...


La photo crade du jour  ici, dernier post.

Bon faut que je dorrme un jour moi.
A+ je vais faire un tour  au Groland.


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Rien compris à ton jeu, et pas vu la photo crade


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

les Clash


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Les pauvres, ils ont combien de pages de retard ?
> 
> 
> ...



 <font color="blue">  ULTRAFLOOD! powered by alèm   ( Pages 1 2 3 4 ... 382 383 384 tous ) 
alèm   
6162 
9586 (329) 
  
 08/07/2003 12:07 
 par GlobalCut  </font>


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * les Clash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultraflood calling !


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

Je peux te faire un résumé Finn : il y a des messieurs qui nous veulent du mal et nous on se défend


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

bon, j'ai besoin de forces moi ! 
Bon appétit


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je peux te faire un résumé Finn : il y a des messieurs qui nous veulent du mal et nous on se défend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah et plus précisément ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai cru comprendre que Ginette était désormais pervertie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En outre, je vois que Beru est passé en mode " *modoflood*" : il poste par dessus les posts de Globalcut !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




exemple :   edit de Beru : tout à fait Finn !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Bon y fait faim et puis y a du boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ peluche 

edit de Beru : Maieuuuuh... qu'est-ce que j'ai encore fait moi !?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

329 post c'est pas grand chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on aurait pu faire pire


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Et dis donc KARL, on est limité à 2 messages, oublie pas


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * bon, j'ai besoin de forces moi !
> Bon appétit
> 
> 
> ...



bon app


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ultraflood calling !   *



c'etait pour la réponse à playaman


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et dis donc KARL, on est limité à 2 messages, oublie pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 à bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit de Beru : heureusement que t'es là pour donner l'exemple


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> exemple :   edit de Beru : tout à fait Finn !!
> 
> 
> ...


t'as oublié le petit 
" _Message édité par [MGZ] Black Beru le  8/07/2003 à 12 H25_ "





edit de Beru : attends, je vais t'aider


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 329 post c'est pas grand chose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut qu'on se reprenne


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Faut qu'on se reprenne
> 
> 
> ...



LOL en avant toute


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL en avant tout
> 
> ...


e


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> t'as oublié le petit
> " Message édité par [MGZ] Black Beru le  8/07/2003 à 12 H25 "
> 
> ...



12h25  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













t'es sur ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



02h25 est une heure plus approprié pour BlackBeru


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> e
> 
> 
> ...



oui j'ai edité

trop de touches sur ce clavier je te dis


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *trop de touches sur ce clavier je te dis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je comprends


D'un autre côté, si tu les enlève, t'auras du mal à tapper.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2003)

Global c'est ton apprenti Dark Templar ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans la famille floodeurs il vaut son pesant de posts !!


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Dans la famille floodeurs il vaut son pesant de posts !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et encore, je floode *que* une heure par jour (sauf samedi et aujourd'hui, mais c'est pas souvent commme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * PS : tu as vu ce courage de braver la loi en faisant 3 messages de suite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai vu, et je suis intervenu avec mon gros bâton et mon pot de peinture verte


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> J'ai vu, et je suis intervenu avec mon gros bâton et mon pot de peinture verte
> 
> ...


Et en pleine journée en plus


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Mes posts sont long et chiants, mais en cas de "rien de mieux à faire".
> 
> La photos crades c'est pour les violences policières en Suisse, toute fraiche du 1er juin 03 (g8 evian)
> 
> ...



&lt;mode sérieux&gt;

Excuse-moi playaman... Mais fais un peu plus gaffe quand tu sors des trucs comme ça, même si tu es bourré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans l'ultraflood, ça passe parce que je sais que ni Finn ni Globalcut ni Karl40 ne vont te sauter dessus, mais si tu postes ça dans le bar...
Aussi, mine de rien, vous êtes dans les forums jeux... et y a des mômes qui passent, et qui pourraient cliquer sur l'ultraflood, ça s'est déjà vu. Je sais bien qu'ils voient de l'hémoglobine à longueur de journée à la télé, mais c'est pas une raison... 

Voilà... c'est pas une limite de plus (y en a déjà trop, on a pu le remarquer hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais juste une invitation à l'auto-modération... Je suis pas du genre méchant sauf dans les cas extrêmes, et on me l'a déjà suffisamment fait remarquer parmi les modos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







&lt;/mode sérieux&gt;


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et en pleine journée en plus
> 
> 
> ...



Pendant la période de digestion, précision


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> J'ai vu, et je suis intervenu avec mon gros bâton et mon pot de peinture verte
> 
> ...



moi j'aime bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca fait une 2nde lecture en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Global c'est ton apprenti Dark Templar ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui il commence a y avoir une sacrée équipe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Karl 40 / Dark Templar et des "petits" nouveaux et nouvelles


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> J'ai vu, et je suis intervenu avec mon gros bâton et mon pot de peinture verte
> 
> ...



C'est donc toi que j'ai senti passer derrière moi


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> Je suis pas du genre méchant sauf dans les cas extrêmes, et on me l'a déjà suffisamment fait remarquer parmi les modos
> 
> 
> ...



Malgré l'arrestation de Colonna, il me reste encore des amis corses ! Donc si tu as besoin d'un coup de main ...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est donc toi que j'ai senti passer derrière moi
> 
> ...



T'as cru que c'etait le géant vert ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Pendant la période de digestion, précision
> 
> ...



Bonne sieste à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonne sieste à tous
> 
> ...


Merci


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Mais comme je suis somnanbule, je vais continuer à flooder encore un peu. p


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

oui, il faut savoir profiter de ces moments de repos


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

moi j'essaye de faire la sieste en bossant et en postant


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Mais comme je suis somnanbule, je vais continuer à flooder encore un peu. p  *


Malheureusement, avec ces nouvelles règles, je dois m'arrêter là.
C'est dommage, j'aurais eu des trucs ââââch'ment intéressants à dire


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * moi j'essaye de faire la sieste en bossant et en postant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mon  lieu de travail est à 2 kilomètres de mon ordi, vivement un clavier wifi 211.z


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Malheureusement, avec ces nouvelles règles, je dois m'arrêter là.
> C'est dommage, j'aurais eu des trucs ââââch'ment intéressants à dire
> 
> ...



garde le en mémoire pour nous en faire profiter la prochaine fois


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

2 km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'y vas à pied j'espére


----------



## playaman (8 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Retour sauf mais pas sain.
> Et toi la tortue ninja
> Rejoins nôtre raïa !
> 
> ...


Moi je deviens Partisans dans ces cas là !
Les Bérus faisait un peu partis de mes gourous avant Jobs.
Anarchie donc liberté pour tous (idéalement)

GLOBALCUT Bravo ! Tu as trouver la réference musical !
Un indice la seconde est cinématographique . Si tu trouve la seconde, je post la jolie image promis ce matin. Ok ce ne sera plus vraiment le matin, mais j'ai toujours pas dormi.

POUR LES MODéRATOS:

C'est juste, la politiques faut pas, je suis tombé sur un article sur le net et j'ai gardé la photo,ça me semblais à propos au niveau des violences policières, surtout quand Suisse depuis deux moi y ont testé deux nouveau jouets, boulettes à chaque fois.
Plus de sang promis. J'ai vraiment que ça dans le genre, en plus.
Doit-on flooder au bar? ce qui me parrais logique.
D'ailleurs les mômes y doivent pas trainer au bistrot.


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 2 km
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, à vélo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis 2 kilomètres à pied, ça fait ue 20 minutes


----------



## KARL40 (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'as cru que c'etait le géant vert ?
> 
> ...



Hulk existe donc vraiment !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> Doit-on flooder au bar? ce qui me parrais logique.   *


Ben, tu peux, mais t'es pas obligé, y a déjà assez de monde comme ça.


Et simple question (attends, je prends mon gourdon et je le mets au dessus de ta tête), un môme, c'est jusqu'à  quel âge selon toi ?(attention à la réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## KARL40 (9 Juillet 2003)

"reviens gamin : c'est pour rire !"

_C'est arrivé près de chez vous_


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hulk existe donc vraiment !
> 
> ...



Oui je sais, ca déchire


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> GLOBALCUT Bravo ! Tu as trouver la réference musical !
> Un indice la seconde est cinématographique .
> *



Les Simpsons ?


----------



## playaman (9 Juillet 2003)

Non !
Il faut mieux écouter en classe !
Qui le sais ?! Qui le sais !?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

ca alors ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

ou ca ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ou ca ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aussi connu sous ce nom


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> aussi connu sous ce nom
> *



pfff, comme si je le savais


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> POUR LES MODéRATOS:
> 
> C'est juste, la politiques faut pas, je suis tombé sur un article sur le net et j'ai gardé la photo,ça me semblais à propos au niveau des violences policières, surtout quand Suisse depuis deux moi y ont testé deux nouveau jouets, boulettes à chaque fois.
> ...



Pour commencer, je suis aussi suisse, donc c'est bon j'ai pu admirer les dernières facéties de nos braves polices cantonales. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ensuite, j'essaie simplement de limiter un peu la casse... Ce thread est déjà considéré comme le squat anarcho-néomarxiste des forums macG, et on m'a dernièrement fait comprendre que ma "_modération_" (vivi, texto avec les italiques et les guillemets) laissait à désirer... 

Pour ma part je vous demande juste de rester dans les limites de la charte du forum, donc notamment pas de politique, en tous cas pas sur des sujets sensibles et polémiques... J'ai déjà suffisamment à faire dans ce domaine avec les réactions aux news MGZ (cf. réactions à la news "l'armée US pense à nous" par exemple, mais pas de réactions supplémentaires par pitié, j'ai déjà eu suffisamment de mal à calmer tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Le clan m4k (parce qu'on est quand même dans le forum public du clan) compte des membres qui ont 14 ans... Mais ce forum sert aussi de "vitrine" notamment pour l'organisation des clan wars, donc des personnes encore plus jeunes sont susceptibles de passer...

Et puis bon... je connais suffisamment les membres du clan pour savoir que certains réagiraient au quart de tour à des posts comme le tien... Donc en fait par "gamin" j'entends aussi ceux qui ont 10 ans d'âge mental


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

On ne peux etre plus clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci de nous laisser cet espace


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Donc en fait par "gamin" j'entends aussi ceux qui ont 10 ans d'âge mental
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et m
chuis d'dans


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * merci de nous laisser cet espace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'allais le dire


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Il y a meme, au moins, un enfant de moins de 4 ans qui regarde de temps en temps ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 surtout quand il voit l'avatar de dark templar   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureusement qu'il sait pas encore lire


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

C'est quoi et qui au juste ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quoi et qui au juste ?    *


C'est un templier noir, unité furtive qui appartient à la race des protoss (pour plus de précision sur les protoss et leurs créateurs les Xel-Naga, se reporter au livret de Starcraft ou chercher sur le net), que l'on peut contrôler dans le jeu de stratégie Starcraft.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est un templier noir, unité furtive qui appartient à la race des protoss (pour plus de précision sur les protoss et leurs créateurs les Xel-Naga, se reporter au livret de Starcraft ou chercher sur le net), que l'on peut contrôler dans le jeu de stratégie Starcraft.  *



Merci vénérable Templier Noir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'en ferais part au nain qui hante mon Mac


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * j'en ferais part au nain qui hante mon Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est qui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Te presse pas trop pour répondre, je me barre.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est qui ?
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je te repondrais plus tard alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

Et le "_nain_", il est "réparé" ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Et le "nain", il est "réparé" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien c'etait cassé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il et allé hier se faire retirer le platre, là il en a plus mais il doit faire gaffe pendant 2 semaines puis revisite.
Pas de foot, pas de bagarre, pas de vélo...
Mais au moins il pourra reprendre des bains


----------



## KARL40 (9 Juillet 2003)

Oh la réputation que l'on a ! Et sans parler politique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas merci pour cette espace autonome et sa défense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour global ==&gt; je ne suis pas là ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                        pourras-tu t'en remettre ?


----------



## playaman (9 Juillet 2003)

Bel effort Global ! J'ai pas pècher beaucoup de participants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je craque, je vous file la reponse, c'est plus dur. C'est pas en rapport au titre, c'est un prof qui ponctue toute ces phrases par "qui le sais, qui le sais".
 Ce film, c'est ??? C'est ??? 





 Ferris Bueller's Day Off (1986)


----------



## playaman (9 Juillet 2003)

La pics du jour, dédiée à touts les célibataires.

Vous l'avez bien méritée,Surtout Global !
Yahoo!!! je suis enfin membre, plus newbie. Cool !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour global ==&gt; je ne suis pas là ce soir
> 
> ...




Encore une soirée sans toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ca va etre rude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais j'essayerais d'etre fort et ne pas pleurer


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu le dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est jamais sorti au cinéma ni à la TV ton truc


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> Yahoo!!! je suis enfin membre, plus newbie. Cool !   *



Félicitations et continue


----------



## KARL40 (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Encore une soirée sans toi
> 
> 
> ...



Pense au bonheur de me retrouver demain


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pense au bonheur de me retrouver demain
> 
> ...



LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en profite pour vous rappeler la présence du salon UltraFlood sur AIM et iChat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enfin quand il y a quelqu'un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






généralement le soir


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Apero time

See you plus tard


----------



## KARL40 (9 Juillet 2003)

Allez-y nombreux ! Il est vraiment bien ce salon et on a plein de bonnes idées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_un inconnu qui vous veut du bien !!!_


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Allez-y nombreux ! Il est vraiment bien ce salon et on a plein de bonnes idées
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'y suis, y a personne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je reste 5 minutes pis j'arrête si y a toujours rien.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Viendez nombreux !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Apero time
> 
> See you plus tard
> 
> ...


Zut, j'avais pas vu ce message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, ben fin de forfait time, see you demain matin, mais y aura personne


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Apero time
> 
> See you plus tard
> 
> ...


idem


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

l'apéro n'est pas tout à fait commencé, ça me laisse le temps de voir ce qui passé au bar aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Zut, j'avais pas vu ce message
> 
> 
> ...



il est étrange ton forfait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne soirée et n'hesite pas à poster demain matin


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * l'apéro n'est pas tout à fait commencé, ça me laisse le temps de voir ce qui passé au bar aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idem
petite pause entre deux apéros


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * il est étrange ton forfait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forfait tiscali illimité de 5 h à 17 heures, et seulement 20 heures par moi après (quasi impossible de pas dépasser).

Et à part ça, y a toujours personne, cette fois je reviens plus.


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

toujours pas commencé cet apéro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



finn et prerima aime se faire attendre


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

en plus je les attend et sur qui est en ligne, j'aperçois finn


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et à part ça, y a toujours personne, cette fois je reviens plus.
> 
> 
> ...


on s'est loupé de peu


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * toujours pas commencé cet apéro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oulala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  un apero Finn en perspective


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> forfait tiscali illimité de 5 h à 17 heures, et seulement 20 heures par moi après (quasi impossible de pas dépasser).
> 
> Et à part ça, y a toujours personne, cette fois je reviens plus.
> ...



Dommage je viens d'arriver


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * l'apéro n'est pas tout à fait commencé, ça me laisse le temps de voir ce qui passé au bar aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hips ! euh Gigi tu nous en ressert un autre apéro anisé ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Euh si quelqu'un pouvait venir poster pour rompre sort


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hips ! euh Gigi tu nous en ressert un autre apéro anisé ?
> 
> ...



LOL
J'image que tu vas refuser


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Juillet 2003)

Z'avez été bien calmes aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Ca cache quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oulala
> 
> ...


non il a été sage finn ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon et ben bon appetit ( désolé c'est peut être un peu décalé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> *
> non il a été sage finn ce soir
> 
> 
> ...


oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je me suis trompée c'est moi l'anonyme


----------



## prerima (9 Juillet 2003)

Juste un petit passage dans l'ultraflood pour féliciter Ginette pour ses 300 posts !

Bravo Ginette !


----------



## prerima (9 Juillet 2003)

Désolée, j'allais oublier, bonsoir à tous les ultraflooders et les ultrafloodeuses !


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2003)

mais sorté de la


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Juste un petit passage dans l'ultraflood pour féliciter Ginette pour ses 300 posts !
> 
> Bravo Ginette !
> 
> ...


merci prerima


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

bonne nuit les ultrafloodeurs et ultrafloodeuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis bonjour a dark templar et ses posts matinaux


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et puis bonjour a dark templar et ses posts matinaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonne journée à toi aussi quand tu te lèveras.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais sort*ez* de la


Quoi t'as peur qu'on te dépasse tous et que ton quota de bannissement soit limité ?


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2003)

en route pour les 4000 today, Dark ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * en route pour les 4000 today, Dark ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha la la, ma pov' dame, si seulement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vu que je me barre à 8 H 15, ça ferait en gros un message toutes les 20 secondes.
Déjà que c'était impossible pour moi avant les restrictions de l'ultraflood, alors maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Mais c'est pas grave, chuis pas pressé.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Mais c'est pas grave, chuis pas pressé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peut-être pour la fin de la semaine.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * mais sorté de la
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joli avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









pourquoi veux-tu qu'on sorte ? on est bien ici


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bonne journée à toi aussi quand tu te lèveras.
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne journée à tous et aujourd'hui c'est mercredi la journée de tout plein de trucs


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonne journée à tous et aujourd'hui c'est mercredi la journée de tout plein de trucs
> 
> ...


Déjà, c'est le journée ou tu te lèves avant que je me barre, c'est déjà pas mal, je gagne un post


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Pour moi c'est jour de taf (pour changer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), pour certains jour de refurb, mais à part ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour ginette encore jourd'apéro avec finn et prerima  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Déjà, c'est le journée ou tu te lèves avant que je me barre, c'est déjà pas mal, je gagne un post
> 
> 
> ...



je me leve generalement vers 8h00 mais ne fonce pas forcment sur mon Mac


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Pour moi c'est jour de taf (pour changer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a part ca ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est aussi Charlie pour Karl et UltraFlood pour tous


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

bonjour tout le monde et bonne journée


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Pour moi c'est jour de taf (pour changer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je sais pas encore pour l'apéro, pour l'instant c'est boulot jusqu'à 14 heures


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je sais pas encore pour l'apéro, pour l'instant c'est boulot jusqu'à 14 heures
> 
> ...



C'est qu'il revient cher le Finn à abreuver


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Pour moi ca devrait etre comme hier, enfin jusqu'à 19h
après je verais


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est qu'il revient cher le Finn à abreuver
> 
> ...


lol, mais pourquoi chez lui aujourd'hui l'apéro


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Z'avez été bien calmes aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faudrait savoir ce que tu veux


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> lol, mais pourquoi chez lui aujourd'hui l'apéro
> 
> 
> ...



Faut juste prévoire un rapatriement à pied


----------



## KARL40 (9 Juillet 2003)

Un petit passage vite fait pour vous souhaiter une mauvaise journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit passage vite fait pour vous souhaiter une mauvaise journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es trop sympa Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit passage vite fait pour vous souhaiter une mauvaise journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais toi bien chier pour la peine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

T'as triché Mackie ! T'avais dit à 11 000 !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il en est plus trés loin maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Alors, vous avez passé une bonne soirée hier ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut recommencer aujourd'hui, ils prévoient 33 à Clermont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de quoi se retourner la tete vite fais biens fais et avec peu de frais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Alors, vous avez passé une bonne soirée hier ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui oui bonne soirée chez Gigi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce soir ? faut voir ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> de quoi se retourner la tete vite fais biens fait
> et avec peu de frais
> 
> ...



Quel poète !!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quel poète !!
> 
> ...



on se refait pas


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

vivement ce soir


----------



## anntraxh (10 Juillet 2003)

et hop ... un ptit passage par l'UltraFlood ... salut à tous !


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

J'en profite également parce qu'aujourd'hui ... c'est pas simple !

Le bonjour chez vous


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * et hop ... un ptit passage par l'UltraFlood ... salut à tous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut à toi


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si tu le dit
> 
> ...



Peut-être, mais c'est un film cult pour pas mal de monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je le classerais dans film cult pour tennagers, comme beakfast club, st elmos café (fire?). Y'a cette super scène ou toute la ville danse pendant un défilé sur twist and shout !
C' était l'époque de la vhs, et j'en bouffer un paquet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les film cités te disent-ils quelque chose Global ?

Allé bonne journée, bon café et courage bientot l'apero  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et merci pour le coup de main hier soir sur ichat ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'en profite également parce qu'aujourd'hui ... c'est pas simple !
> 
> Le bonjour chez vous
> 
> ...



tu fais bien d'en profiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bosses bien


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Salut playaman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca s'est bien fini hier au salon ?


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Oui, oui.
J'ai fais la connaissance d'Enelebb, hélas je ne me rappel plus de son log sur macgé, peut-tu m'aider ?


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Bien gentille personne.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Oui, oui.
> J'ai fais la connaissance d'Enelebb, hélas je ne me rappel plus de son log sur macgé, peut-tu m'aider ?   *



c'est Macelene


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Bien gentille personne.  *



Oui, elle est superbe


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

sur !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * vivement ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il se passe quoi ce soir ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il se passe quoi ce soir ?
> 
> ...



Ben ya apero et UltraFlood, comme tous les mercredi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

tu voulais faire un ping-pong ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Tiens en parlant apéro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un bateau est pris dans une violente tempête et coule. Seul rescapé, un marin marseillais accroché à une planche échoue sur une île déserte.
Heureusement il y a de l'eau douce, des fruits à profusion et la mer est remplie de poissons, ce qui lui permet de survivre. Le temps passe et au bout de plusieurs mois un point grossit à l'horizon, un radeau apparaît, il s'échoue sur la plage et une superbe naufragée débarque en s'écriant avé l'assent :

* Oh Bonne Mère ! Quelle île !
Et le Marseillais s'exclame :
* Té je rêve ! Une femme et en plus marseillaise
Mademoiselle, j'aimerais vous offrir un verre pour votre arrivée mais je n'ai que de l'eau.
C'est parfait dit la fille moi j'ai le pastis. Elle sort de sa trousse de survie une bouteille de Ricard.

Le Marseillais est ébahi. Il lui dit :
* Je m'excuse, je n'ai que des fruits pour l'accompagner.
* J'ai ce qu'il faut dit la fille.

Le Marseillais est aux anges. Quand ils ont terminé leur apéritif la fille lui demande :
* Ca fait longtemps que vous n'avez pas vu une femme ?
* Pardi ! Six mois

Alors elle se rapproche de lui et dit d'une voix douce :
* Ca vous plairait de tirer ?

Et le Marseillais extasié s'écrie :
* Oh ! Putain. Ne me dites pas que vous avez aussi amené les boules


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

LOL


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben ya apero et UltraFlood, comme tous les mercredi
> 
> ...



et les infos ? hein ? 

Bon je vais aller me faire un petit war3 en attendant


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * LOL
> *



N'hesites pas à en balancer aussi si tu en as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca fera avancer l'UltraFlood et on pourra bien se rigoler en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et les infos ? hein ?
> *



Les infos c'est karl qui va s'en occuper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis pas allé chez mon buraliste aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

L'UltraFlood est en panne ? 
ne me dites pas que vous etes deja parti boire un coup


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Global bosse sec, dites Voire !
lol


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Global bosse sec, dites Voire !
> lol  *



ouaip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais là je vient de terminer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors direction l'apéro parceque ca commence à me gonfler


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

A toute à l'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

et moi qui pensais que l'UltraFlood allait...

non rien


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

Viendez tous voir sur le salon Ultraflood, c'est de la pure folie !


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

1 message en 6 minutes, effarant !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Viendez tous voir sur le salon Ultraflood, c'est de la pure folie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

je repasserais plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Viendez tous UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * 1 message en 6 minutes, effarant !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une nouvelle règle ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * 1 message en 6 minutes, effarant !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh tu parles du salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si c'est ca t'avais qu'a voir la folie de cet aprem, on etait plein


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Viendez tous UltraFlooder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je parlais du salon iChat tout à l'heure.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Si c'est ca t'avais qu'a voir la folie de cet aprem, on etait plein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'avais un coup de soleil (même plusieurs, ou alors un gros tout partout) à chopper, ça pouvais pas attendre


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

salut les ultrafloodeurs et ultrafloodeuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonne journée?


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Viendez tous voir sur le salon Ultraflood, c'est de la pure folie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'aimerai bien mais pour l'instant j'ai des problèmes pour installer aim


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'aimerai bien mais pour l'instant j'ai des problèmes pour installer aim
> 
> 
> ...



va voir là


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * salut les ultrafloodeurs et ultrafloodeuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une journée de finie en tout cas


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Bonne journée d'ultra flood, ouais.
Mais encor grâce a une femme...Merci encor oupsy, pour ta franchise et ta sincerité, c'était bien sympa.
et j'ai découvert le thread BodyArt qui a l'air bien COOL !
Cool!


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

pes d'apéro ce soir alors bon appetit


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

bon appétit je vais faire à manger.

Merci d'encourager prerima au bar


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci d'encourager prerima au bar
> 
> 
> ...



pour ça pas de problème mais tu pourrais l'encourager en t'arretant en même temps qu'elle


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * bon appétit je vais faire à manger.
> 
> Merci d'encourager prerima au bar
> 
> ...



c'est a quel thread pour les encouragements ?


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir à tout le monde, et vive l'ultraflood !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et merde à la clope !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Bonsoir à tout le monde, et vive l'ultraflood !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah je crois comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo je vais voir ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'UltraFlood va finir par etre reconnu d'utilité publique


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Bonsoir à tout le monde, et vive l'ultraflood !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en forme prérima


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah je crois comprendre
> 
> ...



Merci pour le soutien Global 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , et toi d'ailleurs ça en est où ?


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'UltraFlood va finir par etre reconnu d'utilité publique
> 
> ...



au moins on aura plus de problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sa survie est assurée


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> en forme prérima
> 
> ...



Super en forme, je commence déjà à revivre !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Super en forme, je commence déjà à revivre !
> 
> ...


cool, demain on va a la piscine


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

l'UltraFlood favorise l'arret du tabac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En effet, dans une étude menée par leDr GlobalCut, on se rend compte que le patient, concentré à UltraFlooder, oublie le besoin de fumer.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci pour le soutien Global
> 
> ...



ca va


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * l'UltraFlood favorise l'arret du tabac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et c'est pour ca que je demande l'arret de la régle de "pas plus de 3 posts de suite"


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> cool, demain on va a la piscine
> 
> 
> ...



Euh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je peux pas j'ai piscine


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

bravo prerima pour tes 400 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bravo prerima pour tes 400 posts
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis c'est pas qu'on arrete de fumer qu'on va arreter de picoler


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bravo prerima pour tes 400 posts
> *



Merci, merci Ginette !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

en plus prerima, elle aime la vodka mais moi je dis rien ne vaut la:


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et c'est pour ca que je demande l'arret de la régle de "pas plus de 3 posts de suite"
> 
> ...



Et la règle des deux lignes abandonnée aussi ?


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bravo
> 
> ...



Oui tout à fait, tu as raison, d'ailleurs je suis en train de boire une petite bière bien fraiche et c'est agréable !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et la règle des deux lignes abandonnée aussi ?
> 
> ...



je ne la connaissais pas cette règle


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et la règle des deux lignes abandonnée aussi ?
> 
> ...



oui pendant qu'on y est


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

l'ultraflood est bon pour la santé, c'est prouvé cliniquement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pour plus de précisions demander conseil à votre medecin globalcut


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je ne la connaissais pas cette règle
> 
> ...



allez revenons comme avant


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui tout à fait, tu as raison, d'ailleurs je suis en train de boire une petite bière bien fraiche et c'est agréable !
> 
> ...








 Arrete, arrete, tu me donnes envie


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * l'ultraflood est bon pour la santé, c'est prouvé cliniquement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, qu'est-ce que je disais


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> allez revenons comme avant
> 
> ...



Et pour prouver notre enthousiasme UltraFloodons en coeur


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * en plus prerima, elle aime la vodka mais moi je dis rien ne vaut la:
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bien glacée s'il te plait


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et pour prouver notre enthousiasme UltraFloodons en coeur
> 
> ...



Elle est des nooooooôôôôôotreuh,
elle UltraFlood comeuh les auuuuoooootreuh


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et pour prouver notre enthousiasme UltraFloodons en coeur
> 
> ...


c'est partie, vive l'ultraflood


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bien glacée s'il te plait
> 
> ...


tout à fait


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est partie, vive l'ultraflood
> 
> 
> ...



comme tu dis


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Objectif 400 pages


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

10.000 posts


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 10.000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


euh peut être pas pour moi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> tout à fait
> 
> 
> ...



juste deux doigts


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Objectif 400 pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ça peut se faire


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> juste deux doigts
> 
> ...


 moi j'aime bien la boire au petit bouchon


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> euh peut être pas pour moi
> 
> 
> ...



on y est presque, regarde :
8 pages
donc 8x25 = 200
on a plus que 200 posts a faire pour y arriver


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima t'as disparu


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

200 posts à 2 ca fait que 100 par tete


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

et a 4 &gt; 50
on peux y arriver ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Euh??? il fait quoi Karl ?


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on y est presque, regarde :
> 8 pages
> ...


je ne savais pas qu' il y avais 25 posts par pages, comme quoi l'ultraflood est instructif


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 200 posts à 2 ca fait que 100 par tete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 les 100 posts vont être plus visible pour moi que pour toi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * prerima t'as disparu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



surement parti clopper en douce


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> je ne savais pas qu' il y avais 25 posts par pages, comme quoi l'ultraflood est instructif
> 
> 
> ...



L'UltraFlood arrete le tabagisme et rend fort en Math


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Euh??? il fait quoi Karl ?  *


oui pour une fois que je suis là le soir, il pourrait être là


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> les 100 posts vont être plus visible pour moi que pour toi
> 
> 
> ...



ca te fera pas de mal, je te trouve un peu palotte


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'UltraFlood arrete le tabagisme et rend fort en Math
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> oui pour une fois que je suis là le soir, il pourrait être là
> 
> 
> ...



Prerima aussi


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Objectif 400 pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dark templar va avoir de la lecture pour son petit dejeuner


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

Je découvre le thread Ultraflood ! Il faut faire quoi ici ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> oui pour une fois que je suis là le soir, il pourrait être là
> 
> 
> ...



BlackBeru aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca te fera pas de mal, je te trouve un peu palotte
> 
> ...



J'y crois pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























t'as vu la taille de ton avatar


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca te fera pas de mal, je te trouve un peu palotte    *


d'accord docteur


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

comme ca fait pour rentrer dans un si petit espace


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> * Je découvre le thread Ultraflood ! Il faut faire quoi ici ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> * Je découvre le thread Ultraflood ! Il faut faire quoi ici ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu postes


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> * Je découvre le thread Ultraflood ! Il faut faire quoi ici ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu continues comme ca


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Flooder  *



Ah bon


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * comme ca fait pour rentrer dans un si petit espace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on est un peu à l'etroit


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

comme


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> dark templar va avoir de la lecture pour son petit dejeuner
> 
> 
> ...



remarque pour l'instant rien à redire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est assez équilibré au niveau du nombre de posts


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah bon
> 
> ...



UltraFlooder meme


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

tu as des nouvelles de karl?


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> UltraFlooder meme
> 
> ...



D'accord


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

c'est lent là non?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> * comme  *



euh plus comme ca /D
avec un peux plus de mots quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

2 suffisent remarque


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima devrait pas tardre à revenir


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> on est un peu à l'etroit
> 
> 
> ...


c'est DarkTemplar qui va etre content de savoir ca


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> euh plus comme ca /D
> avec un peux plus de mots quand meme
> ...



Je voulais faire une phrase en postant un mot à chaque fois. C'est pas comme ca qu'il faut faire ?


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * c'est lent là non?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le forum rame un peu non


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * c'est lent là non?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

oui mais maintenant je sais pourquoi


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

apres docteur global, on a professeur global


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * prerima devrait pas tardre à revenir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je la voie pointer son nez au salon


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


on poste trop vite, il faut ralentir?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je voulais faire une phrase en postant un mot à chaque fois. C'est pas comme ca qu'il faut faire ?
> 
> ...



c'est plus trop apprécié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maintenant c'est toi qui voit


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

Non seulement ça rame mais en plus je terminais ma clope


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> on poste trop vite, il faut ralentir?  *



nan nan c'est pas à ca que je pensais


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * apres docteur global, on a professeur global
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'etait juste un petit rappel du bien savoir vivre de l'UltraFlood


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est plus trop apprécié
> 
> ...



Ah d'accord je vais éviter alors


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Non seulement ça rame mais en plus je terminais ma clope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce que c'est bon après un repas !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Non seulement ça rame mais en plus je terminais ma clope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



content de te revoir

toujours en aussi bonne humeur ?


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Non seulement ça rame mais en plus je terminais ma clope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'ultraflood ne t'aide pas a arreter de fumer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



euh bonsoir karl


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah d'accord je vais éviter alors
> 
> ...



ici tu risques juste le bannissement


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ce que c'est bon après un repas !!!
> 
> ...


c'est pas comme ça que tu vas aider prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ce que c'est bon après un repas !!!
> 
> ...



oui une pipe aussi, et c'est moins nocif


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> content de te revoir
> 
> ...



Ca va mieux, merci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est reparti comme au bon vieux temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les modérateurs vont vous obliger à vous remettre à la clope pour freiner vos messages


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

alors karl on te motive, tu arretes de fumer ce soir en même temps que prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est pas comme ça que tu vas aider prerima
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquietes, Prerima vas pas se mettre à fumer ses patchs


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * prerima devrait pas tarde à revenir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca y'est je suis là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il s'en est passé des choses en mon absence !


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> l'ultraflood ne t'aide pas a arreter de fumer
> 
> 
> ...



Pardon, Bonsoir Ginette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est plutôt l'envie qui me manque


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Les modérateurs vont vous obliger à vous remettre à la clope pour freiner vos messages
> 
> 
> ...


lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on a un argument scientifique maintenant pour flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca va mieux, merci
> 
> ...



m'en parle pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est que ca donne soif de parler autant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais aller me chercher une tite biere


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je vais aller me chercher une tite biere
> 
> ...



a y est, et bien fraiche


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il s'en est passé des choses en mon absence !
> 
> 
> ...



Euh oui ! Je suis là


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> m'en parle pas
> 
> ...


bonne idée


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca y'est je suis là !
> 
> ...



t'as que 4 pages a lire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas comme Finn qui doit encore en avoir 26


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> lol
> 
> 
> ...



je dirais meme plus, un argument de choix et de taille respectable


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca y'est je suis là !
> 
> ...


toujours la forme à ce que je vois


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui une pipe aussi, et c'est moins nocif
> 
> ...



Tu m'excuseras, je ne répond pas !
Trop facile !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ici tu risques juste le bannissement
> 
> ...



Mais faut pas avoir peur Oizo

reviens


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> bonne idée
> 
> 
> ...



UltraFlooder et penser en même temps


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu m'excuseras, je ne répond pas !
> Trop facile !
> ...



tu es tout excusé


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

T'as vu Ginette, plus que 5 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on devrait y arriver avant minuit

et apres Vodka pour feter ca


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> UltraFlooder et penser en même temps
> 
> ...


l'ultraflood n'empêche même pas de penser: argument numéro 2


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais faut pas avoir peur Oizo
> 
> ...



Faut pas avoir peur non plus les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



reviendez


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais faut pas avoir peur Oizo
> 
> ...



Je suis de retour je n'étais pas très loin


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> toujours la forme à ce que je vois
> 
> 
> ...



Super forme super détendue !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et vous ça va toujours ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> l'ultraflood n'empêche même pas de penser: argument numéro 2
> 
> 
> ...



recapitulons
1- L'UltraFlood permet d'arreter de fumer
2- L'UltraFlood rend fort en Math
3- L'UltraFlood permet également de penser


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faut pas avoir peur non plus les autres
> 
> ...


on est là , il faut le temps d'aller chercher la biere


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * T'as vu Ginette, plus que 5 pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok on continue


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> recapitulons
> 1- L'UltraFlood permet d'arreter de fumer
> ...



ca commence pas mal.
On devrait pouvoir faire un projet de loi pour 2037


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

me too c'est celle que je préfère sans glaces et Q SEC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * en plus prerima, elle aime la vodka mais moi je dis rien ne vaut la:
> 
> 
> 
> *



hé hé (©alèm) wala une connaisseuse !!!


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Super forme super détendue !
> 
> ...


oui oui la forme


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * T'as vu Ginette, plus que 5 pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une vraie taverne ici


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Super forme super détendue !
> 
> ...



des pompes si jamais ca va pas, il y a rien de mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi ca va quasi tjrs alors j'en fait presque pas


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je suis de retour je n'étais pas très loin
> 
> ...



ouf, j'ai eu peur que tu sois deja banni


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> recapitulons
> 1- L'UltraFlood permet d'arreter de fumer
> ...


on commence à être caler là quand même


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * me too c'est celle que je préfère sans glaces et Q SEC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coucou oupsy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pareil pour la vodka !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_pourquoi n'es-tu plus connectée sur iChat ?_


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

Non pas encore


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * me too c'est celle que je préfère sans glaces et Q SEC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a la tienne


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> on est là , il faut le temps d'aller chercher la biere
> 
> 
> ...



il est toujours trop loin le frigo


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ouf, j'ai eu peur que tu sois deja banni
> 
> ...



Non pas encore


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est une vraie taverne ici
> 
> ...


lol
tu bois quoi toi karl?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est une vraie taverne ici
> 
> ...



Je t'ai deja dis que ca donnait soif d'UltraFlooder


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

et toi oizo t'es vodka ou pas?


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il est toujours trop loin le frigo
> 
> ...



Le frigo n'est jamais trop loin pour aller chercher une bière !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> a la tienne
> 
> 
> ...



à la votre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> coucou oupsy !
> 
> ...



hello, 'soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bin j'y suis toujours mais j't'y vois pas non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pourquoi j'suis passée par là !  hi hi hi


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il est toujours trop loin le frigo
> 
> ...


c'est vrai ça il pourrait l'integrer a l'ecran


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> hello, 'soir
> 
> ...



bah mince alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis avec mon pseudo sur iChat : prerimac !


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

a
crise cardique
Thomawak dans ma ville il parrais
le groupe de Mike Patton
un des...


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le frigo n'est jamais trop loin pour aller chercher une bière !
> 
> ...



Remarque pdt que t'es au clavier Finn peux y aller


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et toi oizo t'es vodka ou pas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh non pas trop y a quoi d'autre ?


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> lol
> tu bois quoi toi karl?  *



Un bon Banga, pourquoi !

Déjà que je fume


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

bonsoir playaman


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est vrai ça il pourrait l'integrer a l'ecran
> 
> 
> ...



ca pourrait refroidir la bete, ce qui serait pas mal par ces temps-ci


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Remarque pdt que t'es au clavier Finn peux y aller
> 
> ...



Oui c'est vrai mais là il est devant la TV !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Remarque pdt que t'es au clavier Finn peux y aller
> 
> ...



je me demandais encore ce matin ce que pouvait faire un modo quand il etait pas sur le forum


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un bon Banga, pourquoi !
> 
> ...


oui tu ne veux pas aggraver ton cas


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * a
> crise cardique
> Thomawak dans ma ville il parrais
> le groupe de Mike Patton
> ...



je croyais que tu voulais pas venir ce soir


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui c'est vrai mais là il est devant la TV !
> 
> ...



Et il fini la dernière bière !!


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Euh non pas trop y a quoi d'autre ?
> 
> ...


ce soir c'est biere et banga


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un bon Banga, pourquoi !
> 
> ...



Si tu pouvais éviter de parler de fumer ce serait gentil !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui c'est vrai mais là il est devant la TV !
> 
> ...



me dis pas qu'il regarde la une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mon emission favorite


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> me dis pas qu'il regarde la une
> 
> ...


qu'est ce qu'il y a sur la une


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> ce soir c'est biere et banga
> 
> 
> ...



Et pour avoir essayer la bière la dernière fois, je te conseille le banga si tu te lèves tôt demain !


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> me dis pas qu'il regarde la une
> 
> ...



Non non la 6


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si tu pouvais éviter de parler de fumer ce serait gentil !
> 
> ...



pourquoi ?


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

moi en fond sonore, j'ai M6 c'est terrible


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

Oui pourquoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> qu'est ce qu'il y a sur la une
> 
> 
> ...



un truc qui doit s'appeler "plein les yeux" des videos amateurs avec des accident, des crash etc
du TF1 quoi


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * moi en fond sonore, j'ai M6 c'est terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, perso je préfère Radiohead


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et pour avoir essayer la bière la dernière fois, je te conseille le banga si tu te lèves tôt demain !
> 
> ...



Mr est connaisseur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est de quelle année ton Banga ?


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

j'ai trouvé un autre argument pour l'ultraflood:
occupe les insomniaques


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et pour avoir essayer la bière la dernière fois, je te conseille le banga si tu te lèves tôt demain !
> 
> ...



Ok je prend


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * moi en fond sonore, j'ai M6 c'est terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FINN, baisse un peu le son stp


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai trouvé un autre argument pour l'ultraflood:
> occupe les insomniaques
> 
> 
> ...



merde j'ai perdu la liste


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mr est connaisseur
> 
> ...



c'est un millésime période pub de Carlos ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Acheter chez un petit sommelier : Sidi Brahim !!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok je prend
> 
> ...



Si tu veux je te donne ma part aussi


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolé, perso je préfère Radiohead
> 
> ...


c'est mieux certes, je ne sais pas ce que je vais mettre en musique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je refléchis


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> un truc qui doit s'appeler "plein les yeux" des videos amateurs avec des accident, des crash etc
> du TF1 quoi
> ...


je vois le genre, terrible aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merde j'ai perdu la liste
> 
> ...



c'etait a quelle page le dernier point ?

et puis zut, ca remontra peut-etre tout seul


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

ce soir se sera portishead


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est mieux certes, je ne sais pas ce que je vais mettre en musique
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas mieux, c'est la beauté et l'intelligence contre la laideur et la bétise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh, je parle de l'émission de télé bien sur


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima et oizo nous ont quitté?


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'etait a quelle page le dernier point ?
> 
> ...


je sais plus


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> je vois le genre, terrible aussi
> 
> 
> ...



je suppose que c'est toujours pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la derniere fois que je l'ai vu j'avais pas internet à la maison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens un nouvreau point pour l'UltraFlood :

L'UltraFlood permet de ne pas regarder les conneries qui passent à la TV


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

On devrait instaurer des tours de garde en fait i


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * prerima et oizo nous ont quitté?  *



maintenant qu'ils connaissent le programme, ils doivent etre devant la boite à connerie


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> je sais plus
> 
> 
> ...



doucement sur le bizon


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens un nouvreau point pour l'UltraFlood :
> 
> L'UltraFlood permet de ne pas regarder les conneries qui passent à la TV  *


cet argument est irréfutable


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * On devrait instaurer des tours de garde en fait i  *



pour ?


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens un nouvreau point pour l'UltraFlood :
> 
> L'UltraFlood permet de ne pas regarder les conneries qui passent à la TV  *



Ah oui ! Et important celui là


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> cet argument est irréfutable
> 
> 
> ...



et oui, encore un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je crois qu'on peux encore en trouver quelques centaines


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> doucement sur le bizon
> 
> ...


non je n'oserai en abuser


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

je viens d'aller faire un tour au bar c'est calme


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pour ?  *


Pour que Dark ne se retrouve pas seul le matin


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * je viens d'aller faire un tours au bar c'est calme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est qu'on est pas mal ici


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * prerima et oizo nous ont quitté?  *



je suis là mais pas facile chat + forum !
désolée !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pour que Dark ne se retrouve pas seul le matin
> 
> 
> ...


c'est vrai ça, mais Dark il est un peu matinal pour moi


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

Je commence à envoir marre de mettre 5 mn pour poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petit entorse, un bière pour rester zen


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pour que Dark ne se retrouve pas seul le matin
> 
> 
> ...



il va daja avoir pas mal de lecture demain matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si il repond à un post sur 2 on devrait le retouver à la pause café


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je suis là mais pas facile chat + forum !
> désolée !
> ...


bon t'es excusée, je pensai que tu étais partie te coucher sans nous dire bonne nuit


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je commence à envoir marre de mettre 5 mn pour poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A toi aussi c'est lent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soyons zen


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je commence à envoir marre de mettre 5 mn pour poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aller, je vais t'accompagner


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il va daja avoir pas mal de lecture demain matin
> 
> ...


ça va on devrait tous le voir


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * prerima et oizo nous ont quitté?  *



Non Oizo est toujours là mais il va partir !
Alors bon Flood et bonne nuit


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

a la vôtre alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



desolé mais là je ne vous accompagne pas


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> A toi aussi c'est lent
> 
> 
> ...



attend, je vais deja arranger ton avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu te rend compte si il est 10 fois sur une meme page le poids que ca fait


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non Oizo est toujours là mais il va partir !
> Alors bon Flood et bonne nuit
> ...


bonne nuit à bientôt


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non Oizo est toujours là mais il va partir !
> 
> ...


je vais pas tarder à partir moi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non Oizo est toujours là mais il va partir !
> Alors bon Flood et bonne nuit
> ...



bonne nuit


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> attend, je vais deja arranger ton avatar
> 
> ...


c'est gentil, je voulais changer mais je trouve rien et surtout j'ai pas le courage de chercher


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> je vais pas tarder à partir moi aussi
> 
> 
> ...



attend je retravaille ton avatar


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

il est presque minuit, on n'aura pas eu les 400 pages avant


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

tiens prend deja celui ci, il pese 100fois moins lourd


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> attend je retravaille ton avatar  *


j'attend


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> attend je retravaille ton avatar  *



enfin un spécialiste de la retouche des avatars


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * il est presque minuit, on n'aura pas eu les 400 pages avant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu nous aide plus beaucoup Karl, t'es parti?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'attend
> 
> 
> ...



regarde au dessus de toi


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

Vous me donnez également une idée : et si j'allais me coucher pour être de bonne humeur demain matin ?!!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> enfin un spécialiste de la retouche des avatars
> 
> ...



je peux quelquechose pour toi


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * tiens prend deja celui ci, il pese 100fois moins lourd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * il est presque minuit, on n'aura pas eu les 400 pages avant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus qu'une et on y est
en plus Macelene prend le relais


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> tu nous aide plus beaucoup Karl, t'es parti?  *



Non mais c'est d'une lenteur que j'oublie ce que je devais écrire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc je mets un temps fou à répondre


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> tu nous aide plus beaucoup Karl, t'es parti?  *



Il s'est peut-etre perdu dans son frigo


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> enfin un spécialiste de la retouche des avatars
> 
> ...


bonsoir macelene, il a retouché le tien aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Vous me donnez également une idée : et si j'allais me coucher pour être de bonne humeur demain matin ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, ne recommence pas comme ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu attends juste un peux tu veras le premier thread aux 10.000 posts. Oui Môsieur


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> merci
> 
> 
> ...



ca va pas plus vite maintenant ?


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il s'est peut-etre perdu dans son frigo
> 
> ...



Comment tu sais que je suis petit !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> bonsoir macelene, il a retouché le tien aussi
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca va pas plus vite maintenant ?  *


oui merci mais il ne faut pas aller au bar ou changer de page


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et c'est pour ca que je demande l'arret de la régle de "pas plus de 3 posts de suite"
> 
> ...



C'était pas 2


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui, ne recommence pas comme ce matin
> 
> ...



Cela donnera une nouvelle occasion de fêter quelque chose !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comment tu sais que je suis petit !
> 
> ...



c'est pas toi qui a mis sa webcam dans le frigo


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non mais c'est d'une lenteur que j'oublie ce que je devais écrire
> 
> ...


si c'est encore lent, c'est plus de ma faute


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> bonsoir macelene, il a retouché le tien aussi
> 
> 
> ...



non non pas l'avatar, je l'ai trouvé toute seule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je trouve le bar bien mou ces temps ci?
Air de vacances, air de rien, ici ils sont tous fous avec le festival qui risque fortement d'avorté.
je ne comprends plus ce monde, je trouve qu'on marche à l'envers.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> C'était pas 2
> 
> ...



Hell-o

c'est bien tu suis


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

bonsoir black beru


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> si c'est encore lent, c'est plus de ma faute
> 
> 
> ...



Maintenant que tu as capturé ton chat cela parait mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> si c'est encore lent, c'est plus de ma faute
> 
> 
> ...



mais je vois aucun inconvéniant à ce que tu changes d'avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non non pas l'avatar, je l'ai trouvé toute seule
> 
> ...



1- joli avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2- tout le monde est ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3- domage pour Avignon mais les intermitants doivent avoir raison


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais je vois aucun inconvéniant à ce que tu changes d'avatar
> 
> ...


oui mais j'ai pas le courage de chercher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_dis tout de suite qu'il est laid mon avatar_


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> C'était pas 2
> 
> ...



S'il te faut bannir quelqu'un, je me porte volontaire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cela me permettra d'avoir une excuse pour regarder "opération gros thon" sur la 6


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dites moi maître es avatar, et moi il est pas trop lour?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

un peu gros, mais c'est mieux que les chats (à mon gout)


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

sympa cet avatar macelene, ça vient de quelle BD?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> oui mais j'ai pas le courage de chercher
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est tout


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> S'il te faut bannir quelqu'un, je me porte volontaire !
> 
> ...



le temps qu'il lise tout et mette ses remarques en vert, on sera deja couché


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on dirait les dessins de Cosey?


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * sympa cet avatar macelene, ça vient de quelle BD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un auteur de BD Milo Manara, emule de Hugo Pratt 
http://bd.casterman.com/ecards/?serie=manara

juste une seule chose à dire j'adoooooreee


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> dites moi maître es avatar, et moi il est pas trop lour?
> 
> ...



Félicitations, tu as ouvert la 400eme page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je déclare Macelene membre honorable de l'UltraFlood


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

ça y est ; on est a la page 400 et c'est mon 400ième posts


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un auteur de BD Milo Manara, emule de Hugo Pratt
> http://bd.casterman.com/ecards/?serie=manara
> ...



c'est bien sympa Manara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il dessine bien les femmes


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et alors au boulot tu me le réduis un peu, je suis sure qu'il sera magnifique,
merci c'est trop d'honneur que ous me faites pour cette 400è page.
je suis flattée


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Félicitations, tu as ouvert la 400eme page
> 
> ...


Félicitation Macelene


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * ça y est ; on est a la page 400 et c'est mon 400ième posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Felicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et comme l'UltraFlood rend fort en math, j'ai le plaisir de vous dire qu'il faudra finir cette page pour atteindre les 10.000 posts


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un auteur de BD Milo Manara, emule de Hugo Pratt
> http://bd.casterman.com/ecards/?serie=manara
> ...


en effet c'est sympa, j'aime bien


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * ça y est ; on est a la page 400 et c'est mon 400ième posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo moi plus que 40 et je passe à 400, ginette fait vite change d'avatar tu en trouveras un giga sur la page que j'ai donné


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

bonne nuit les ultrafloodeurs et ultrafloodeuses


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

Si je vous dit à demain et que vous me répondiez tous, on devrait terminer cette page ! 

Alors prenez soin de vous et à demain


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bravo moi plus que 40 et je passe à 400, ginette fait vite change d'avatar tu en trouveras un giga sur la page que j'ai donné
> 
> ...



choisissez des trucs sexy les filles


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonne nuit les ultrafloodeurs et ultrafloodeuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit Ginette


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Si je vous dit à demain et que vous me répondiez tous, on devrait terminer cette page !
> 
> Alors prenez soin de vous et à demain
> 
> ...



Salut Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

moi je garde mon avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

plus que 5


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

4


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

euh 2 ??


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Enfin je sais plus


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

on devrait arriver aux 10.000


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

à 1 ou 2 pret


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bravo moi plus que 40 et je passe à 400, ginette fait vite change d'avatar tu en trouveras un giga sur la page que j'ai donné
> 
> ...


merci, promis demain je m'en occupe; allez bonsoir


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

bon ultra flodeuses et ultraflodeurs amis de la night bonsoir


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * on devrait arriver aux 10.000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et ben voilà pile poil


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * on devrait arriver aux 10.000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



donc a 10.000 ca explose tjrs pas


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * bon ultra flodeuses et ultraflodeurs amis de la night bonsoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit MacElene


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> donc a 10.000 ca explose tjrs pas
> 
> ...



c'est nos têtes qui vont exploser


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est nos têtes qui vont exploser
> 
> ...



surtout qu'il va falloir qu'on relise tout demain si le petit bonhomme vert est passé écrire sur nos posts


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> surtout qu'il va falloir qu'on relise tout demain si le petit bonhomme vert est passé écrire sur nos posts
> 
> ...



à en plus il faut faire une relecture, au cas où un petit bonhomme vert passerai mettre de l'ordre ?
C'est qui ce satané 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> surtout qu'il va falloir qu'on relise tout demain si le petit bonhomme vert est passé écrire sur nos posts
> 
> ...



BlackBeru  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si tu nous regardes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

C'est tout calme d'un coup
je sent que je vais bien dormir.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










en tout cas ca fait du bien d'UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Bonne nuit, jolis reves à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

et bonne lecture à ceux qui n'etaient pas là


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> à en plus il faut faire une relecture, au cas où un petit bonhomme vert passerai mettre de l'ordre ?
> C'est qui ce satané
> ...



pas de nom, pas de nom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu le veras bien assez tôt


----------



## benjamin (10 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> à en plus il faut faire une relecture, au cas où un petit bonhomme vert passerai mettre de l'ordre ?
> C'est qui ce satané
> ...



Si on est rouge, ça marche aussi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si on est rouge, ça marche aussi ?  *



Bienvenue a l'UltraFlood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et merci d'y contribuer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dis moi tu as tout lu ?


----------



## benjamin (10 Juillet 2003)

Pas désagréable, tout de même. Cela me rappelle mes premiers mois de floodeur.
_irresponsable_


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne nuit, jolis reves à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit à toi aussi Global ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bravo pour les 400 !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> * Pas désagréable, tout de même. Cela me rappelle mes premiers mois de floodeur.
> irresponsable
> 
> 
> ...



ca commence comme ca et on fini en rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









si j'avais su


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonne nuit à toi aussi Global !
> 
> ...



T'as vu ca, on a bien fait d'attendre


----------



## benjamin (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca commence comme ca et on fini en rouge
> 
> ...



Petite différence : cela n'a duré que deux mois. Deux ennuyeux mois d'hiver.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Petite différence : cela n'a duré que deux mois. Deux ennuyeux mois d'hiver.  *



Quand on aime on compte pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon il va falloir peut-être penser à changer de defi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quoique les 500 pages c'est interressant


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Allez, on le temps d'y penser, je vais deja aller dormir


----------



## benjamin (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quand on aime on compte pas
> 
> ...



Allez, le premier qui arrive à 500 devient modérateur (sous réserve d'une appréciation favorable du jury*). Après, on pourra passer à un autre défi (et puis cela laisse une belle longueur d'avance face aux autres sujets).

*moi


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quand on aime on compte pas
> 
> ...



Les 500 ça pourrait être marrant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'essaierais de participer plus activement maintenant !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Allez, le premier qui arrive à 500 devient modérateur (sous réserve d'une appréciation favorable du jury*). Après, on pourra passer à un autre défi (et puis cela laisse une belle longueur d'avance face aux autres sujets).
> 
> *moi   *



10.000 posts ca te suffit pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu es en train de promouvoir l'UltraFlood c'est bien


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Les 500 ça pourrait être marrant !
> 
> ...



tu veux etre modo aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Dommage pour MacElene si ca avait été aux 400 ce serait elle


----------



## benjamin (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu veux etre modo aussi
> 
> ...



Elle l'est déjà, il me semble


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Elle l'est déjà, il me semble
> 
> ...



c'est tout comme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais elle est pas verte


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu veux etre modo aussi
> 
> ...



Non, non, j'ai posté en même temps que benjamin !


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Elle l'est déjà, il me semble
> 
> ...



Non, je suis une simple membre !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Allez, le premier qui arrive à 500 devient modérateur
> 
> *



Fort intéréssant mais je ne joue pas à la loterie


----------



## benjamin (10 Juillet 2003)

Tant pis. Par contre, il ne faudra pas se plaindre ensuite : il n'y a qu'un seul tirage, pour les 500 pages.


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Avant le Templar cool !

Salut le Templar foncé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, la forme? moi une fois de plus longue nuit qui n'en fini plus.
Cool concert mais j'ai raté le groupe de chauffe, qui selon les dire d'un potes est le meilleurs groupe de rock du monde !
the melvins.net dommage mais le rest était bien...Comme ça pour l'avoir dits.

Je pense que ça devrais bien masser aujourd'hui !
"bon, ici c'est Beru, juste pour vous dire que Weboliver est fou de rage et que vu qu'il m'énerve, je me casse..." sur le salon Ultra...

Moin belle journée que hier on dirais ? MOin joli le ciel pour l'instant.

Rentré a 5h 30 mais sobre yes!
une nouvelles "maxime" :
"ultaflood te fais rester sobre pour pouvoir y revenir plus tard"

D'utilité publique le flood, c'est sur.
*Je suis bien placé pour le savoir...* 

A+ et bon café Dark Templar !


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * A+ et bon café Dark Templar !  *


Merci mais j'en bois jamais


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, le premier qui arrive à 500 devient modérateur *


Ben chez moi c'est déjà fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personne d'autre n'a 500 pages ?
Non ?
Ben j'ai gagné alors


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Désolé...
Toi c'est le thé ?


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

Alors, ça vient enjamin se titre de modérateur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (s'il te plait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
A la limite, tu peux me passer admin, comme ça je t'aide


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *Toi c'est le thé ?  *


Euh, du jus d'oranges, un peu de lait avec les céréales, mais pas de truc chauds le matin en général.


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

moi j'ai truc super (crade), une grosse cafetière et je réchauffe quand je veux au micro ondes sur 2-3 jour.
Il est bien fort comme j'aime du coup:


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

Euh j'men fout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sérieusement, va te coucher au lieu de nous parler de ton café, pour le moment y a que moi qui t'écoutes et j'en bois jamais, alors autant parler à ton mur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A demain


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

De toute façon j'y vais, alors t'auras plus personne avant 9 heures


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2003)

Au fait benjamin, oublie pas de me passer admin pour ce soir, je passe vérifier à 20 h


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

bonjour


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

?tain sympa le templar !


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Il a marché du pied gauche dans son Banania ou quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;-)

Global 2 on avais dits non ?
lol, ce que t'es c...
lol


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

2 quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

2 mots


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

de rien


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Non, il arrète de cloper !!!
Okay...


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Non, il arrète de cloper !!!
> Okay...  *



qui ca ?


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

...C'est ça ?

2 post banane !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * ...C'est ça ?
> 
> 2 post banane !
> 
> ...



toi-même


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Le templar foncé ...


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Il arrete pas de fumer Dark Templar ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

j'en sais rien


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Allez, le premier qui arrive à 500 devient modérateur (sous réserve d'une appréciation favorable du jury*). Après, on pourra passer à un autre défi (et puis cela laisse une belle longueur d'avance face aux autres sujets).
> 
> *moi   *



Blob, c'est le moment de sortir la bote secrète


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

bonjour et bonne journée


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

j'ai changé d'avatar, c'est mieux que le chat, non?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour et bonne journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Ginette
as-tu fais de beaux reves d'UltraFlood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai changé d'avatar, c'est mieux que le chat, non?  *



je préfére largement


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

Have a nice day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_PS : très joli ton avatar ginette  _


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Salut Ginette
> as-tu fais de beaux reves d'UltraFlood ?  *


ça va , j'ai bien dormi


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

J'aimais bien la miinette déguisée en mariée...drôle ( ah mon gout) 999ko, ok, mais le gentil global a arranger les chose...Ce qu'il est sympa.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais celui là est bien !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> PS : très joli ton avatar ginette
> 
> 
> ...


merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu es de bonne humeur ce matin( c'est grace au banga)


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Le tiens Global, y me fais peur !!!lol
Si c'est ta vrai tête je te pardonne. T'as pas une photo de toi a la plage plutot ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Have a nice day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Karl, ca a l'air de bien aller ce matin


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> merci
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Le tiens Global, y me fais peur !!!lol
> Si c'est ta vrai tête je te pardonne. T'as pas une photo de toi a la plage plutot ?
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas ma tete mais il y a quelquechose


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Le tiens Global, y me fais peur !!!lol
> Si c'est ta vrai tête je te pardonne. T'as pas une photo de toi a la plage plutot ?
> 
> 
> ...









et toi t'aurais pas manger un peu trop de salades dis moi


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deux portions sous  vide (1pers) à 7h 30 ce matin avec une mix brochette ! ces temps oui ! je chie dur !
pardon c'est meme pas vrai...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> merci
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

Je suis de bonne humeur car je peux venir faire un tour ici !! suis-je accro ?


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

Et puis on peut de nouveau Ultraflooder !
Et ça, pour une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * en plus prerima, elle aime la vodka mais moi je dis rien ne vaut la:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ces 2 derniers jours je bois ça 1/2 litres et il en reste, cool, pas normal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Mes favorites Moskovskaya noire (trèsforte),Stolichnaïa(poland) c'est pour les souvenirs !

D'ailleurs une petite, et je vais chercher des sous a la poste


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis de bonne humeur car je peux venir faire un tour ici !! suis-je accro ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je pense oui,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais le docteur de la maison c'est global


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

A+


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * A+
> 
> 
> 
> *



Pas trop d'abus hein !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ces 2 derniers jours je bois ça 1/2 litres et il en reste, cool, pas normal
> 
> 
> ...


je ne les connais pas pour une seule existe c'est la zub


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> je pense oui,
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, justement !
Sa thérapie est d'attirer les gens ici ; dès que l'on ne peut plus venir, le manque se fait ressentir !
Et si c'était un charlatan ?!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis de bonne humeur car je peux venir faire un tour ici !! suis-je accro ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <blockquote><font class="small"> MacG:</font><hr />
0	Nouveau membre
10	Membre junior
50	Membre
500	Habitué(e)
1000	Major
2000	Accro à MacG
5000	Vétéran
8000	Vieux briscard
10000	Vénérable sage




[/QUOTE]


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * A+
> 
> 
> 
> *


a plus tard mais tu commences pas boire si tôt quand même


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis on peut de nouveau Ultraflooder !
> Et ça, pour une bonne nouvelle !
> 
> 
> ...



YES


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

mais il en plus tres loin d'être accro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et je vais pour ma part commencer à m'habituer


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, justement !
> Sa thérapie est d'attirer les gens ici ; dès que l'on ne peut plus venir, le manque se fait ressentir !
> ...



T'as pas confience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Regarde mes yeux, tes paupieres deviennent lourdes, tres lourdes
et maintenant tu vas UltraFlooder jusqu'a la page 500


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> a plus tard mais tu commences pas boire si tôt quand même
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * mais il en plus tres loin d'être accro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



303 posts pour Karl
ca peux se faire rapidement


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 303 posts pour Karl
> ca peux se faire rapidement
> ...



par contre pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il faudra etre un peu plus patient


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

tiens la page 404


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 303 posts pour Karl
> ca peux se faire rapidement
> ...



Tout dépendra de ma conscience professionnelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et en ce moment elle est plutôt floodeuse !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tout dépendra de ma conscience professionnelle
> 
> ...



de toute facon on est pas pressé, rien ne sert de se stresser.
L'UltraFlood est un loisir


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> a plus tard mais tu commences pas boire si tôt quand même
> 
> 
> ...


 Si mais j'ai pas fini la nuit.
Mega prise de tete a la poste.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, tout ça parcque ma geule elle ressemble presque a l'avatar de Global à cette heurre ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ferme mon compte a la poste suisse dès que je retrouve mes papiers


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi aussi tu connais une polonaise qui en bois au petit dejeuner ?


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

presque bon le forum des mecs venere...Mais je ne craquerais pas!
Am the Playaman !





Je vais selle ça me détendra !


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

non une ex, valaisanne, qui buvais pas que de l' eau meme au reveille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était cool.


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

CACA TIME !
ça urge !!!
A toute.

Nous sommes e des rebelle, nous floodons libre sur macgé.
3post!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mega prise de tete a la poste.
> 
> ...



Je comprend pas pourquoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi j'ai pas de probleme, je parle pas au gens


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * CACA TIME !
> ça urge !!!
> A toute.
> 
> ...








c'est toi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Page 405


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

AV


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je comprend pas pourquoi
> 
> ...



cé pas vrai !  je t'ai lu me causer !


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

sorry un peu lent  a cette heure si (tout le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Non c'est Alan Lee, un des dessinateur officiel du film le seigneurs des anneaux, un des dessinateur officiel en general, c'est ça spécialté un peu !
Y passais au arts déco (ou je bossais encor y'a pas si longtemps)
pour un conférence.


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Les arts décos, tu connais Oupsy?
L'école ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Bon appetit à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Tiens on a oublié le café ce matin


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Bon ap petite !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai changé d'avatar, c'est mieux que le chat, non?  *



t'aurais du changer pour un autre chat. De toute façon tout les membres de la secte Mao me laisse tomber ..... snif ... snif.. macelene ..pfioouuuuut a pu chat...... Gigi pfiouttt a pu chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et puis je viens de voir un truc qui me fout en rogne ce matin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

Bon quoi de neuf ? Vous me faites un résumé de la soirée d'hier ?


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et puis je viens de voir un truc qui me fout en rogne ce matin
> 
> ...



je sens qu'il y a une personne qui va s'en prendre plein la tronche quand je vais lui parler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (rassurez vous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ceux et celles qui ont postés ici sont d'ores et déjà éliminées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je vous aime trop !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'aurais du changer pour un autre chat. De toute façon tout les membres de la secte Mao me laisse tomber ..... snif ... snif.. macelene ..pfioouuuuut a pu chat...... Gigi pfiouttt a pu chat
> 
> ...


toi aussi tu l'as enlevé ton chat


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Pour Macelen et Finn je change 36h d'avatar...
Je mets ma chatte qui s'appel sénégal ou "la sénégalaise", séné pour les intimes.
Dès que je choppe les deux chats ensemble, je rechange, mais demain soir je redeviens une tortues adolescente mutante ninja.


----------



## sveltana (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je sens qu'il y a une personne qui va s'en prendre plein la tronche quand je vais lui parler
> 
> ...



J'aime bien comme vous parlé Monsieur Finn ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je découvre les différents étages de ces lieux en parcourant vos profils Messieurs, Dames


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bon appetit à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci bon appétit tous
bonne journée d'ultraflood


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Bon quoi de neuf ? Vous me faites un résumé de la soirée d'hier ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pas le temps de te faire un résumé, je vais m'en aller travailler


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je sens qu'il y a une personne qui va s'en prendre plein la tronche quand je vais lui parler
> 
> ...



qui a été mechant?


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

sais pas ...


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Toulouse, Toulon !
Paris, London !
Toujours à fond !


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Help, je suis deja à 3 qui prend le relais ?


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Personne, bon bein, je vais m'écrouler dormir 2h !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> qui a été mechant?
> 
> ...



Hulk !!! Il a entammé sa mutation (comprenne qui pourra )

Quelqu'un a vu à propos ce film super long ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'aurais du changer pour un autre chat. De toute façon tout les membres de la secte Mao me laisse tomber ..... snif ... snif.. macelene ..pfioouuuuut a pu chat...... Gigi pfiouttt a pu chat
> 
> ...



Hell-o,
c'est que le concept du chat n'etais pas génial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est-ce qui te met en rogne des le matin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hulk !!! Il a entammé sa mutation (comprenne qui pourra )
> 
> Quelqu'un a vu à propos ce film super long ?  *



ah je crois savoir


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Bon quoi de neuf ? Vous me faites un résumé de la soirée d'hier ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lit les quelques pages que tu as ratées ou demande a Prerima


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

Mais c'était un piège Ha,Ha,Ha.
Je suis toujours là !


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Toulouse, Toulon !
> Paris, London !
> Toujours à fond !
> 
> ...


 *Toujours !*


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Mais c'était un piège Ha,Ha,Ha.
> Je suis toujours là !
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

'tain une heure avant mon rdv au chomage!
faut que je dorme  30 min...Absolument  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon je tiens jusqu'a 100...


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

A+ Globalos !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * A+ Globalos !
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bravo pour ton 100ième post 

Ah on a beau dire il est bien ce thread !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 il en a rendu des services et en a fait des sévices !!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * 'tain une heure avant mon rdv au chomage!
> faut que je dorme  30 min...Absolument
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et merde pour la suite


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah on a beau dire il est bien ce thread !!
> 
> ...



Tout à fait


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour les ultraflooders et ultrafloodeuses !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Belle journée aujourd'hui !


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

C'est assez calme cette après-midi !

Bon c'est pas grave je repasserais plus tard !


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

Cela devient plus fréquenté qu'au Bar ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On ne résiste plus à l'appel de l'ultrafllood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour les ultraflooders et ultrafloodeuses !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



406 ca m'inspire peux aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Sinon, oui il fait beau


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai changé d'avatar, c'est mieux que le chat, non?  *


Moi je préférai le chat, là c'est trop petit.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * ?tain sympa le templar !  *


Merci


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Cela devient plus fréquenté qu'au Bar ici !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suis mon regard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tes poupieres ultrafloodent


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Il arrete pas de fumer Dark Templar ?  *


Pff, qu'est-ce qu'il en disent des conneries dans mon dos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je fume pas


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Hell-o DarkTemplar, que fais tu ici a cette heure ci ?


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis on peut de nouveau Ultraflooder ! *


Ah bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depuis quand


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pff, qu'est-ce qu'il en disent des conneries dans mon dos
> 
> 
> ...




c'est pas ici le thread des ragots


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Nous sommes e des rebelle, nous floodons libre sur macgé.
> 3post!  *


Allez hop, au dodo


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

Ou est-ce le fait de devenir modérateur qui attire les chalands


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Bon c'est pas grave je repasserais plus tard !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On s'est raté de peu, dommage.


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je fume pas
> 
> ...



Bravo, c'est très bien çà !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ah bon ?
> 
> 
> ...



tiens rien remarqué ?

retourne un peu en arriere et relis les pages


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ou est-ce le fait de devenir modérateur qui attire les chalands
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non merci, c'es trop de responsabilités modératrice !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ou est-ce le fait de devenir modérateur qui attire les chalands
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca ca a ete dit hier quand il y avait plus grand monde, donc je crois pas qu'il y ai un rapport.
Et si ca se trouve le thread sera fermé avant les 500, comme ca pas de probleme


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Hell-o DarkTemplar, que fais tu ici a cette heure ci ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trop chaud pour travailler, de toute façon j'ai bien avancé ce matin, et cet après-midi y a plus rien à faire


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bravo, c'est très bien çà !
> 
> ...



mais qu'est-ce qu'il picole du Banga


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Trop chaud pour travailler, de toute façon j'ai bien avancé ce matin, et cet après-midi y a plus rien à faire
> 
> 
> ...



c'est cool tu vas pouvoir bien UltraFlooder et arriver aux 4000


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * tiens rien remarqué ?
> 
> retourne un peu en arriere et relis les pages
> 
> ...


Y aurais pas une âme charitable pour mettre un lien sil vous plait, je sais pas si vous vous rendez compte du nombre de posts qu'il y a dans ce thread, et du travail pour le lire avec ma connection bien lente.

Ou au moins me dire qui a posté, pour que je lance une recherche.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * c'est cool tu vas pouvoir bien UltraFlooder et arriver aux 4000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je te rapelle que j'arrête à 17 heures.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Et puis je passe aussi du temps dans les forums techniques, môa


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Mais je les vise pour vendredi soir, en supposant que j'atteigne les 3950 ce soir.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je te rapelle que j'arrête à 17 heures.  *



Désolé, je m'en souvenais plus


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis je passe aussi du temps dans les forums techniques, môa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien, on est jamais trop prudent


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Bon ben j'avance pas beaucoup, j'aurai même pas les 3920 aujourd'hui, disons les 4 000 pour Samedi soir.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bon ben j'avance pas beaucoup, j'aurai même pas les 3920 aujourd'hui, disons les 4 000 pour Samedi soir.  *



moi je taille demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais pas si j'arriverais au 10.000 ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apres il va falloir que j'attende mardi


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je sais pas si j'arriverais au 10.000 ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca dépend, on s'occupe du thread de Finn ?


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ca dépend, on s'occupe du thread de Finn ?  *



Pourquoi pas c'est  une idée !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

mission imposible pour demain


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ca dépend, on s'occupe du thread de Finn ?  *



Quoique dans le bar c'est plus risqué !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quoique dans le bar c'est plus risqué !
> 
> ...



oui, le bar n'est pas un lieu d'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ce se saurait sinon


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et en plus sur un thread de Finn


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et en plus sur un thread de Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui ce serait marrant !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

LOL

ya de l'idée quand même


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui ce serait marrant !
> 
> ...



Désolée, j'ai rien dit !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui ce serait marrant !
> 
> ...



Tiens dis lui d'aller faire des courses, genre acheter des Bieres ou du Pastis, on ira ultraFlooder son thread pendant ce temps là


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens dis lui d'aller faire des courses, genre acheter des Bieres ou du Pastis, on ira ultraFlooder son thread pendant ce temps là
> 
> ...



Je vais essayer mais c'est pas gagné !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolée, j'ai rien dit !
> 
> ...



si si, tu l'as dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je ne le repetrais pas


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> si si, tu l'as dit
> 
> ...



Merci c'est gentil de garder le secret !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je vais essayer mais c'est pas gagné !
> 
> ...



comment ca ?
essayes avec du jus de raisin et du Banga, tu verras, si ca marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais là j'y crois pas


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens dis lui d'aller faire des courses, genre acheter des Bieres ou du Pastis, on ira ultraFlooder son thread pendant ce temps là
> 
> ...


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> comment ca ?
> essayes avec du jus de raisin et du Banga, tu verras, si ca marche
> ...



Il faudrait plutôt que j'essaie avec de l'orangina rouge !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci c'est gentil de garder le secret !
> 
> ...



tu me connais


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il faudrait plutôt que j'essaie avec de l'orangina rouge !
> 
> ...



Oulà non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca risquerait de l'enérver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



puis il deviebdrait tout vert et tout et tout


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

riens


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * riens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Bon, faut que j'y aille


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Alors à demain


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Ou a Samedi


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Au revoir (fallait bien que je me décide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, faut que j'y aille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



snif


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Alors à demain  *



OKi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ou a Samedi  *



Pas moi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au revoir (fallait bien que je me décide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au revoir


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et si on se revoit pas, bon week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

mais si tu vas bien repasser demain matin


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

Tchô !
A raté mon rdv de 15h, fais de mon mieux pour celui de 17h15 !

A+

P.s: on avait dits 2 posts maxi, les gars et les filles, NoN ?
Je sais c'est dur, Mais profil bas et c'est presque drôle ! NON ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

(air méfiant)©


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au revoir (fallait bien que je me décide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouf !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 (je rigole mon Darkounet )


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouf !!
> 
> ...



LOL

MdR

(je rigole)

ca s'arrange toujours pas ton avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Tchô !
> A raté mon rdv de 15h, fais de mon mieux pour celui de 17h15 !
> 
> A+
> ...



t'as un décalage horaire ou bien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * (air méfiant)©
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te retourne pas, t'as un air méfiant au ©ul


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ca s'arrange toujours pas ton avatar
> ...



ouais bah je crois que je vais faire une opération avata alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> te retourne pas, t'as un air méfiant au ©ul
> 
> ...



t'inquiète ! Je le prend, je le retourne, je le colle contre le mur et je le  ....biiiiip (edit de Beruounet chéri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'inquiète ! Je le prend, je le retourne, je le colle contre le mur et je le  ....biiiiip (edit de Beruounet chéri
> 
> ...



LOL
ca rigole pas avec toi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

It's bientôt l'apéro time


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ca va faire du bien


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Vous comptez venir sur le thread ce soir ?


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Tchô !
> A raté mon rdv de 15h, fais de mon mieux pour celui de 17h15 !
> 
> A pas râté mon rdv chez le psys,Ouf ! J'en avais besoin.
> ...


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

ZUT, j'ai foiré ma mise en page !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Surement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pas jusqu'à 2h00 du mat


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *  ZUT, j'ai foiré ma mise en page !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vas-y recommence calmement


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

J'ai bistrot ce soir, vers 8h. Mais je passerais dire bonne nuits.


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

Calme ? Moi ?
Jamais !
C'est presque compréhensible.
Et toi ton prog de ce soir ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai bistrot ce soir, vers 8h. Mais je passerais dire bonne nuits.
> 
> 
> 
> *



bonne soirée


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Calme ? Moi ?
> Jamais !
> C'est presque compréhensible.
> Et toi ton prog de ce soir ?  *



ce soir ???
jeudi c'est UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ce soir ???
> jeudi c'est UltraFlood
> ...



un petit arret au Pub avant quand meme


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

Ah, Ouais , juste !
Pas d'apero ?

Tu part  en week-end, nan ? Profite !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Vous comptez venir sur le thread ce soir ?  *



non pas moi je crois


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Ah, Ouais , juste !
> Pas d'apero ?
> 
> Tu part  en week-end, nan ? Profite !
> ...



Si si tjrs un apéro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le w-e que demain soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et un w-e bien arrosé en perspective


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

merde 5 min de retard sur l'apero  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a toute a l'heure


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

SanTé, mais pas des Pieds ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Finalement pas de Pub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




biere à la maison


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Vous comptez venir sur le thread ce soir ?  *



non pas ce soir, c'est pas mon tour d'avoir l'ordi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * SanTé, mais pas des Pieds ?
> 
> 
> 
> *



_la Citée des Enfants Perdus_


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

bonne biere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais prendre un panaché ou faire un monaco


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonne biere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai rien contre du moment que j'en boie pas


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonne biere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[pollstart]
[polltitle=et bon...]
[polloption=panaché]
[polloption=monaco]
[pollstop]


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai rien contre du moment que j'en boie pas
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> <FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1057890338GlobalCut">
> 
> ...



puis merde, meme pas capable de faire un sondage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu bois quoi alors


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> puis merde, meme pas capable de faire un sondage
> 
> ...



et pourquoi ca marche dans la citation


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et pourquoi ca marche dans la citation
> 
> ...



m'en fiche j'irais pas voir les resultats


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

a voté (panaché)


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

Ultraflood rend dépendant, on dirais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UltraFlood t'empeche de sortir prendre des verres.
C'est presque mal ça ?

Oui Oupsy, Je Flood !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Allez je vais poursuivre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a plus


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> puis merde, meme pas capable de faire un sondage
> 
> ...



pour les sondages il faut voir avec finn


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> m'en fiche j'irais pas voir les resultats
> 
> ...


tu as même pas besoin je t'ai marqué ce que j'ai pris


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Ultraflood rend dépendant, on dirais...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non on sort quand même


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

mais il est vrai qu'il peut y avoir une certaine dependance à l'ultraflood


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

LOL
Moi, la gnole ou la bière, je la préfère pur.
Quoique un panache avec beaucoup de limonade de temps en temps.
N'ai pas voté.


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

Et je me retiens pour cce soir...
Canette (0,5l de bière) !!!
Alors thé froid au plantes, avec glaçons, pas assez froid!


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

Bon salut à tous, bonne soirée !
Buvez pas trop, pas de folies, pas trop....
Moi je vais essayé!

A+

P.S: oupsy c'est peut-être moi qui vais finir bourrer sur les forums ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> puis merde, meme pas capable de faire un sondage
> 
> ...



une vodka pour moi Global !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je déteste la bière sous toute ces formes


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

bonsoir oupsy


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

D'ailleurs bonsoir tous


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

passez une bonne soirée d'ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pour les sondages il faut voir avec finn
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> une vodka pour moi Global !!
> 
> ...



Tes desirs sont des ordres


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> une vodka pour moi Global !!
> 
> ...



Mais la biere est bonne


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleurs bonsoir tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonsoir


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * passez une bonne soirée d'ultraflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et si on faisait une greve de l'UltraFlood pour soutenir les intermitemps ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Bon salut à tous, bonne soirée !
> Buvez pas trop, pas de folies, pas trop....
> Moi je vais essayé!
> 
> ...



bonne soirée


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et si on faisait une greve de l'UltraFlood pour soutenir les intermitemps ?  *



n'importe quoi, il faudrait deja etre modo pour faire greve


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et si on faisait une greve de l'UltraFlood pour soutenir les intermitemps ?  *



allez j'y re-retourne


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Salut Prerima


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Salut Prerima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Globalcut !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Salut Globalcut !
> 
> ...



Ca y est ?
Finn est partie en course ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Allez, à table


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

juste un petit de plus pour le 9700


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, à table
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon appétit !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais la biere est bonne
> 
> ...



en fait, j'aime pas l'armertume qu'elle laisse après...  mais j'apprécie volontier une petite brune ou  une rousse


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonsoir
> 
> ...



bonsoir Global et Ginette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + tous les autres du thread !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et si on faisait une greve de l'UltraFlood pour soutenir les intermitemps ?  *



koitesse l'UltraFlood


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bonne soirée
> 
> ...



  à peine arrivé keu tu pars déjà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bin alors tchuss !!!  bonne soirée !!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> à peine arrivé keu tu pars déjà ?
> 
> ...



Je suis de retour


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> P.S: oupsy c'est peut-être moi qui vais finir bourrer sur les forums ce soir...
> 
> ...



ah non ! non ! j'étais pas bourrée moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais j'étais pompette c'est pas du tout pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne soirée à tous et bonne appétit !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> koitesse l'UltraFlood
> 
> ...



une sorte de trou noir


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et si on veux arriver a 500 pages...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et si on veux arriver a 500 pages...  *



et bien il va falloir s'activer


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

on reprend les bonnes vieilles manieres de l'UltraFlood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

du genre...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

1


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

11


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

21


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

1211


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

111221


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

312211


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

13112221


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

etc, etc...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ou bien on essaye de definir le 3.14


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

3.141


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

3.1415927...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah non ! non ! j'étais pas bourrée moi !
> 
> ...



pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et bien rien


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

rien de rien


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

pas plus que ca


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ni même ca


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et encore moins ca


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

surout pas ca...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

...il aime pas BlackBeru


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et je comprend


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

L'UltraFlood est fait pour remplire


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et non pas brasser du vide


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

non


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et l'avanir de l'Ultraflood est dans....


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

je te voie venir Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

dans...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

je le sais mais je peux pas le dire


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

c'est trop triste


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

oui triste comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Mais il faut savoir garder la tete haute


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

sans chichi,
retire tes lunettes de soleil quand tu sourie


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Voilà comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Bref, Vive l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bref, Vive l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je me sent en forme ce soir pour titiller


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et na


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

nananananana


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

je veux depasser les 10000 avant demain


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

c'est ma therapie


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

nananananananana


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

HHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et puis il faut arriver au 500 pages


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

afin que...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

non, rien


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood is flooding


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

bon, elle est pas fini cette p**** de page


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ca faisaiit lgtps


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

faisit un i


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

mais un a aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

donc faisait


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ben voilà


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

quand on veux on peut


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

petit coucou en passant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu soignes une deprime en floodant( un autre argument)


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout va bien Global ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * petit coucou en passant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je deprime pas


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Bonsoir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pour aller ca va, 
c'est pour revenir...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et vous ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Ah oui, c'est le manque d'habitude de l'ultraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ca peux surprendre la premiere fois


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> pour aller ca va,
> c'est pour revenir...
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et quand c'est reparti aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et vous ?  *



Ca va plutôt bien ! 

Super fluide ce soir le forum !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca va plutôt bien !
> 
> ...


cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





faut en profiter


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et poster


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Euh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est tjrs pas revenu des courses Finn


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et UltraFlooder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui surtout ultraflooder !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui surtout ultraflooder !
> 
> ...



je ne vois pas d'autre solution


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Euh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, d'ailleurs ça commence à m'inquiéter !


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je ne vois pas d'autre solution
> 
> ...



Oui tu as raison !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_(edit de finn) ouh ouh !! je suis là !!!_


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, d'ailleurs ça commence à m'inquiéter !
> 
> ...



vite lançons un avis de recherche


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, d'ailleurs ça commence à m'inquiéter !
> 
> ...



C'est quand même bizarre même pas un coup de téléphone pour prévenir !


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> vite lançons un avis de recherche
> 
> ...



Oui il faut diffuser sa photo sur internet !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> vite lançons un avis de recherche
> 
> ...



BOUH


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui il faut diffuser sa photo sur internet !
> 
> ...



zut son avatar ne marche plus


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

je l'avais pourtant prevenu


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> BOUH
> 
> ...



Pourquoi bouh, tu te macinsindises !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Un petit W****E ca le tente pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourquoi bouh, tu te macinsindises !
> 
> ...



j'ai pas fait Bouh ©


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> zut son avatar ne marche plus
> 
> ...



Encore !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourquoi bouh, tu te macinsindises !
> 
> ...



c'est quoi macinsindi


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit W****E ca le tente pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pas compris pour de vrai !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore !
> 
> ...



ben je pense, ca fait lgtps qu'il a pas posté non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore !
> 
> ...



Encore ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est quoi ?
> 
> ...




qu'est-ce qui commence par W ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

...


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> qu'est-ce qui commence par W ?  *



Ah ok le week-end !


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ...  *



Super intéressant !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah ok le week-end !
> 
> ...








 non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comment veux-tu mettre le week-end en avatar


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore ?
> 
> ...



Encore !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Super intéressant !
> 
> ...



et alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas ici l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore !
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Page 416, "je me mange les ongles"


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et alors
> 
> ...



Si si !


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Page 416, "je me mange les ongles"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas très bon les ongles !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

416 "you're a winner


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah !
> 
> ...



non, c'est Google qui l'a dit


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...









_edit de Finn : eh oooooooooo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis LA !_


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








_Salut Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non, c'est Google qui l'a dit
> 
> ...



Si c'est google, je ne dis plus rien !  :


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as pas ecrit en vert, donc ca devrait aller


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si c'est google, je ne dis plus rien !  :
> 
> ...



oh si, on peux critiquer, mais en abscence de mieux...


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah tu l'as vu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais où ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_edit de Finn : laissez moi sortir !_


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah tu l'as vu !
> 
> ...



Finn, sort de ce corps


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oh si, on peux critiquer, mais en abscence de mieux...
> 
> ...



J'ai mieux donc je peux critiquer !


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Finn, sort de ce corps
> 
> ...



Il est pas là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_edit de Finn : je suis coincé !_


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il est pas là !
> 
> ...




Oh reste pas là


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai mieux donc je peux critiquer !
> 
> ...



ballance l'url


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Pause soif


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ballance l'url
> 
> ...



C'est à dire que je ne l'ai pas à proximité !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_edit de Finn : quelqu'un a de la vaseline ? _


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Pause soif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la tienne !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est à dire que je ne l'ai pas à proximité !
> 
> ...



J'en ai laissé la derniere fois à droite en entrant


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A la tienne !
> 
> ...



à la votre


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'en ai laissé la derniere fois à droite en entrant
> 
> ...



Tu t'en sort ou tu veux que je sorte le pied de biche


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Mais comment as-tu fais pour te mettre dans une telle situation?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

azertyuiop
me recevez-vous ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Ici l'UltraFlood
Allo, allo! Finn me recevez-vous ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

iinnnnnzzzzzzzzgggrruuuuunnnnnnnggggghhhhhhfffhhfgggfggf


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Ici l'UltraFlood, a vous!


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'en sort ou tu veux que je sorte le pied de biche



Ca y'est j'ai trouvé !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca y'est j'ai trouvé !
> 
> ...



et ben mon pôvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca va pas trop de mal


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ici l'UltraFlood
> Allo, allo! Finn me recevez-vous ?  *



On est là, mais Finn est toujours coincé !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On est là, mais Finn est toujours coincé !
> 
> ...



On prevoit plus gros ?
je lui fais une ordonnance ?


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On prevoit plus gros ?
> je lui fais une ordonnance ?
> ...



Peut-être changer de technique !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)




----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

_(edit de finn) AH je crois que j'ai trouvé ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah non c'est le kebab !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JE vous ramène un truc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macelene (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Dommage pour MacElene si ca avait été aux 400 ce serait elle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai échappé au pire il me semble, je ne brigue surtout pas de poste de cette responsabilité 

merci Global, tu me fais trop d'honneur


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Peut-être changer de technique !
> 
> ...



la methode petit suisse ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * (edit de finn) AH je crois que j'ai trouvé ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sans façon, j'ai deja diné


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Salut macElene, t'as passé une bonne journée ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * (edit de finn) AH je crois que j'ai trouvé ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si jamais tu trouves l'écran 21" de Yip préviens le


----------



## macelene (11 Juillet 2003)

mais qu 'est il donc arrivé à Finn pour vous mettre dans ces états là?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * mais qu 'est il donc arrivé à Finn pour vous mettre dans ces états là?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben c'est qu'il est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comment dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vas-y Prerima, là je peux pas


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir Macelene !


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben c'est qu'il est
> 
> ...



Ben, ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est que .... je peux pas non plus !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben, ....
> 
> ...



Allez Finn, reviens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on a les memes a l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Macelene, le  Bar  n'est pas l'UltraFlood


----------



## macelene (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Bonsoir Macelene !
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Salut macElene, t'as passé une bonne journée ?  *



bonsoir bande de joyeux drilles, ça va bien, au chaud devant imac, ça rame ce soir, vivement 20h pm  je pars faire la fête,


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bonsoir bande de joyeux drilles, ça va bien, au chaud devant imac, ça rame ce soir, vivement 20h pm  je pars faire la fête,
> 
> ...



Contente que tu ailles bien !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bonsoir bande de joyeux drilles, ça va bien, au chaud devant imac, ça rame ce soir, vivement 20h pm  je pars faire la fête,
> 
> ...



bonne éclate


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

allez


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * allez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au dodo ?


----------



## macelene (11 Juillet 2003)

c'est bien calme trop tôt sans doute, Prerima a laché le fil


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

moi je vais pas tarder, car toujours pas de grasse mat en vue


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

mais le week-end en perspective


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Des nouvelles de Finn


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * c'est bien calme trop tôt sans doute, Prerima a laché le fil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non, je suis encore là !


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Des nouvelles de Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, il est décoincé et maintenant, il veut me piquer l'ordi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Mais je ne le lui laisserais pas !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, non, je suis encore là !
> 
> ...



t'as laissé Finn se debrouiller tout seul ?


----------



## macelene (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'as laissé Finn se debrouiller tout seul ?
> 
> ...



pas eu besoin de pied de biche et d'ordonnance bravo Finn, il lui aura fallut du temps.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Bon UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Jolis reves


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Bises


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et bon courage Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, il est décoincé et maintenant, il veut me piquer l'ordi !
> 
> ...



te laisse pas faire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

Me revoilà pour de nouvelles ... aven .. .(qu'est-ce qui se passe là ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) tures de ... fl ,ummtkood ...

*Beuarrrrrrr !  Je suis prerima !!! Et je t'empecherais de flooder !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

Hello, je suis de retour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, tout le monde est parti se coucher !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, c'est pas grave je vais rester un peu quand même !


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

Bonne nuit (un peu en retard) à macelene et Globalcut !


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bon UltraFlood  *



Merci Globalcut, ne t'inquiéte pas l'ultraflood c'est toujours bon !


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

Salut les root's !
Pas plus bourrer que le matin...Bonne soirée entre mecs...cool
Je vous finis la vodka en live....Gloup...Gloup...gloup...A plus...
Zyntia fini...Next...


----------



## playaman (11 Juillet 2003)

Thé froid...pas trop envie de la liqueur de menthe poivrée, et j'ai plus que ça...

Global ? tu crois que tu vas réussir à te faire bannir avant les 10'000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon Templar moi je vais dormir (pour une fois), je te passe le relais.
A qui veut, pas de favoritisme


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Bon Templar moi je vais dormir (pour une fois), je te passe le relais.
> A qui veut, pas de favoritisme
> 
> 
> ...


Hop, c'est pour moi


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Fallait être plus rapide les autres


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Au fait, est-ce qu'on a de nouveau le droit d'Ultraflooder, j'ai pas trop suivi.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et si on se revoit pas, bon week-end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci, à toi aussi.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * mais si tu vas bien repasser demain matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est en cours


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * A raté mon rdv de 15h, fais de mon mieux pour celui de 17h15 !*


Il était déjà 17 h 18


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ca s'arrange toujours pas ton avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Là c'est pas mal, y a plus rien.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *je rigole mon Darkounet  *


Mééheeuu, t'es radin en caractères ou quoi ?
Une heure avant c'était Dark*in*ounet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis pas "in", c'est ça ?
Vas-y, dis-le


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Ben y a personne, comme d'hab


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

I'm a poor lomesome flooder


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

bonjour dark templar


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ben y a personne, comme d'hab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et si, j'arrive peut être un peu tard pour toi mais c'est tôt pour moi


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

bon et bien maintenant c'est moi qui suis toute seule


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour dark templar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour (y a le thread des users de l'aurore qui vient de fermer aussi pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> et si, j'arrive peut être un peu tard pour toi mais c'est tôt pour moi  *


Non, c'est très bien (surtout c'est mieux que rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bonjour (y a le thread des users de l'aurore qui vient de fermer aussi pour ça
> 
> 
> ...



zut pour une fois que j'étais levée, j'aurais pu poster


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon et bien maintenant c'est moi qui suis toute seule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meuh non, tu vas vite te rendre compte que je suis là


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

une longue journée s'annonce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai pas envie


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Meuh non, tu vas vite te rendre compte que je suis là
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai vu


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * une longue journée s'annonce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi non plus mais demain y a rien, flood pendant des heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'attendrais au moins les 4 000 avant que Global n'ait ses 10 000.


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

tu travailles aujourd'hui, toi aussi ou tu floodes?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Salut à tous




			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Là c'est pas mal, y a plus rien.  *



tu vois bien Finn


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * tu travailles aujourd'hui, toi aussi ou tu floodes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aujourd'hui je lis dans les pensées des gens et je réponds avant qu'ils ne posent la question


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi non plus mais demain y a rien, flood pendant des heures
> 
> 
> ...


je travaille même le samedi cette semaine, c'est pas du jeu


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ben y a personne, comme d'hab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben, je viens juste de me lever


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi non plus mais demain y a rien, flood pendant des heures
> 
> 
> ...



ca m'etonnerais pas


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

C'est bizarre, Globalcut est là mais il n'ultrafloode pas


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben, je viens juste de me lever
> 
> ...


bonjour et bon reveil sur l'ultraflood


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Salut à tous*


Au revoir


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bizarre, Globalcut est là mais il n'ultrafloode pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


évidemment, sufit que je dise ça pour que tu viennes me contredire


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Allez, à demain, je penserais à toi ginette quand j'ultraflooderais.


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Aujourd'hui je lis dans les pensées des gens et je réponds avant qu'ils ne posent la question
> 
> 
> ...


attention on a un voyant parmi nous
_je comprend mieux ton avatar maintenant_


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Au revoir
> 
> 
> ...


au revoir


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, à demain, je penserais à toi ginette quand j'ultraflooderais.  *


merci, c'est gentil


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

bon je vais vous laisser moi aussi


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

bonne journée d'ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * C'est bizarre, Globalcut est là mais il n'ultrafloode pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas avant le café et la douche


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Au revoir
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, au revoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vraiment étranges ces horraires


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon je vais vous laisser moi aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et bien bonne journée à toi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca risque d'etre calme aujourd'hui

à moins que Karl...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

pause


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Alors Finn tu t'en es sorti finalement


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

courage, c'est bientot le week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

plus que 7h


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

allez j'y retourne


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis on peut de nouveau Ultraflooder !
> Et ça, pour une bonne nouvelle !
> 
> 
> ...




... Mais toujours avec modération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gnia ha ha haaark


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> S'il te faut bannir quelqu'un, je me porte volontaire !
> 
> ...



Ah nan, je ne bannis pas moi, je ridiculise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nuance


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

avec modération, c'est cela même !

Par ces chaleurs il faut boire avec modération


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ah nan, je ne bannis pas moi, je ridiculise
> 
> ...



Tu m'en veux c'est ça ! C'est la guerre que tu cherches ?!!


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> à moins que Karl...
> 
> 
> ...



Le Karl en ce moment il en a un peu marre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La preuve : même pas d'ultraflood hier soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est dire


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * en plus prerima, elle aime la vodka mais moi je dis rien ne vaut la:
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lol... ça me rappelle la dernière Apple Expo, Hero qui se baladait avec sa bouteille de Zubrowka dans son sac... il l'a trimballée jusqu'au mardi je crois


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> ... Mais toujours avec modération
> ...



Bien sur


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le Karl en ce moment il en a un peu marre ...
> 
> ...



met toi au vert ce week-end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca ira mieux apres


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * avec modération, c'est cela même !
> 
> Par ces chaleurs il faut boire avec modération
> 
> ...



doucement mais surement


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * non une ex, valaisanne, qui buvais pas que de l' eau meme au reveille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol... J'en connais des comme ça aussi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Help, je suis deja à 3 qui prend le relais ?
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nous disions donc : 3 coups de fouet...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca ca a ete dit hier quand il y avait plus grand monde, donc je crois pas qu'il y ai un rapport.
> Et si ca se trouve le thread sera fermé avant les 500, comme ca pas de probleme
> ...



Non non, vous devriez pouvoir y arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pas un post de plus par contre... donc savourez les dernières pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S: Si vous voulez vraiment ne pas prendre de risques, limitez la fréquence en journée histoire de ne pas trop gêner les autres forums... 

Tiens... et si c'était moi qui postait la 500e page?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oulà non
> 
> ...



Pas besoin d'orangina rouge pour ça


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Nous disions donc : 3 coups de fouet...
> 
> ...



Hummm!!! qu'est ce que je vais recevoir


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'inquiète ! Je le prend, je le retourne, je le colle contre le mur et je le  ....biiiiip (edit de Beruounet chéri
> 
> ...



Je m'insurge, ceci n'est qu'une pâle copie de mon inimitable style


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Mais pas un post de plus par contre... donc savourez les dernières pages
> 
> ...



Tu confirmes la fermeture du thread


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * on reprend les bonnes vieilles manieres de l'UltraFlood ?  *



&lt;air guilleret&gt;

_Edit taaaaaaïme..._





&lt;/air guilleret&gt;


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> met toi au vert ce week-end
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis déjà au vert


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ...il aime pas BlackBeru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je confirme...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> &lt;air guilleret&gt;
> 
> ...


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu confirmes la fermeture du thread
> 
> ...



Dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai ?!!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

J'ai faim


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu m'en veux c'est ça ! C'est la guerre que tu cherches ?!!
> 
> ...



Moi qui te croyais pacifiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On peut discuter si tu y tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Warcraft 3, Age of Empires II... euh, Myth II?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Je vais manger


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai ?!!
> 
> ...



Hein, dis BlacBeru, c'est pas vrai


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu confirmes la fermeture du thread
> 
> ...



A la 500e page


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> A la 500e page
> 
> ...



t'as du oublier un zero  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est 5.000 que tu voulais dire


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

Si ce thread ferme, c'est tout un pan de l'histoire de notre civilisation occidentale qui va disparaitre !

Après les coupes dans le budget alloué à la recherche, après la fin programmée des fouilles archéologiques lors des grands travaux, la fermeture de l'Ultrafllood... 

Adieu monde cruel ......


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'as du oublier un zero
> 
> ...



Eh non... 
Accord final entre les modéros et les admins... motif : "toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On avait déjà fait exactement la même chose avec le train à son époque... à la 100e page, il avait été fermé.


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> A la 500e page
> 
> ...



Plus sérieusement, tu demandes combien pour que ce thread survive ?


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> On peut discuter si tu y tiens
> 
> 
> ...



Euh ... et les billes, ça te dit pas plutôt ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Juillet 2003)

Mis à part ça, c'est exactement ce que Benjamin est venu vous annoncer l'autre soir... Celui qui pose la 500e page a droit à un poste de modéro, et ferme la porte en sortant...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

Beru c'est fini ces exams alors ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Eh non...
> Accord final entre les modéros et les admins... motif : "toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin"
> ...



Mais j'ai rien signé moi comme accord ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Mis à part ça, c'est exactement ce que Benjamin est venu vous annoncer l'autre soir... Celui qui pose la 500e page a droit à un poste de modéro, et ferme la porte en sortant...   *



 Benjamin ? 





 si je ferme la porte en sortant je peux être modérateur du forum Cocoa ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 hein dit ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_N'epêche que çà serait pas mal que ce soit l'initiateur du thread qui conclut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

Moi je suis pour


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Mis à part ça, c'est exactement ce que Benjamin est venu vous annoncer l'autre soir... Celui qui pose la 500e page a droit à un poste de modéro, et ferme la porte en sortant...   *



Tu parles d'un cadeau


----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu parles d'un cadeau
> 
> ...


rien de plus à ajouter


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

Il reste donc 78 pages avant la fermeture programmée...
Vu la "haute opinion" qu'on de nous certains (d'après ce que j'ai pu lire...), je propose que l'on s'arrête à la page 499 comme ça : 
- pas de vainqueur au jeu "opération modérateur"
- ce thread ne fermera jamais !


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

Ou alors 78 pages de pure


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

Et on pourra ouvrir "ailleurs" un autre Ultrafllood ?!!
Et recommencer jusqu'à 500 !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Il reste donc 78 pages avant la fermeture programmée...
> Vu la "haute opinion" qu'on de nous certains (d'après ce que j'ai pu lire...), je propose que l'on s'arrête à la page 499 comme ça :
> - pas de vainqueur au jeu "opération modérateur"
> - ce thread ne fermera jamais !   *



de toute facon (si jamais je fais la 500eme page), je refuserais d'etre moderateur dans ces conditions


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Il reste donc 78 pages avant la fermeture programmée...
> Vu la "haute opinion" qu'on de nous certains (d'après ce que j'ai pu lire...), je propose que l'on s'arrête à la page 499 comme ça :
> - pas de vainqueur au jeu "opération modérateur"
> - ce thread ne fermera jamais !   *



je ne posterais pas non plus apres le 10eme message de la page 499


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ou alors 78 pages de pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et on pourra ouvrir "ailleurs" un autre Ultrafllood ?!!
> Et recommencer jusqu'à 500 !  *



On verra


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

(pour autre chose)


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

Aux sombres héros du flood

Aux sombres ultraflooders
Qui ont sû traverser les threads du bar
A la mémoire des flooders
Dont les sanglots ici venaient s'échoir

Always lost in the clan
Always lost in the clan
Always lost in the clan
Always lost in the clan

Ami, qu'on crève d'une fermeture
Ou qu'on crève d'un bannissement
C'est le poison qui perdure
Dans l'attente d'un secours


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as reçu un MP ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu as reçu un MP ?
> 
> ...



Non d'autres galeres


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Galeres - 1/2
J'avais cru avoir perdu un fichier mais c'est en ours d'arrangement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ouf


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Putain j'en ai ras le ©ul
vivement ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

je me barre des que je peux, là j'en peux plus


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

alors si jamais je repasse pas bon week-end et bonne bourre


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

et ultrafloodez jusqu'a la page 499


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

je ne parle plus a celui qui fera la page 500


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

je ne parlerais plus a celui qui fera la page 500


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

je vais peut-etre pousser jusqu'au 9900 avant de partir


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

vu qu'il en reste 10 -euh 9 maintenant et plus que 8 apres


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

m'enfin


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

il faudra peut-etre trouvrer autre chose apres ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

Putain j'arrete de me plaindre sinon ca va etre chiant pendant 80 pages de se morfondre sur cette mort annoncée


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

Vous savez ce que j'en pense, maintenant j'en parle plus


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

Vivement les pétards ce week-end


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Vivement les pétards ce week-end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas de drogue sur les forums MAcG !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

9900


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pas de drogue sur les forums MAcG !!!
> 
> ...



Bien sur que non


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juillet 2003)

Vivement les pétards de ce soir tu veux dire


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Vivement les pétards de ce soir tu veux dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mince, grillé par Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Vivement les pétards de ce soir tu veux dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y'en a pas le 11 juillet, qu'est-ce que tu racontes


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

encore 2h


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> N'epêche que çà serait pas mal que ce soit l'initiateur du thread qui conclut
> 
> ...



Oups j'avais louppé ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la OK pour une page 500


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * encore 2h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1h30


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oups j'avais louppé ca
> 
> ...



Ouais bof !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te souhaite un excellent week-end en tout cas et j'espère que tu auras 15 pages à lire à ton retour !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais bof !
> 
> ...



J'espere aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous pouvez meme en faire plus


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais bof !
> 
> ...



Je sais plus
soit 499 soit 500 par Alem, je vais y reflechir


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

ULTRAFLOODEZ


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

1h


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ULTRAFLOODEZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mince, grillé par Finn
> 
> ...



pourtant c'est pas moi qui l'ai allumé !!


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je vais y reflechir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et comment tu comptes faire ça.


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et comment tu comptes faire ça.
> 
> ...








comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Beru c'est fini ces exams alors ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais c'est fini, et dans l'ensemble je m'en sors pas trop mal... mis à part celui de ce matin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je HAIS les oraux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Genre je me suis retrouvé en face d'un prof qui dormait, d'un autre qui faisait mumuse avec son Ti, et de l'assistante du cours qui me dévorait d'un regard gourmand  (c'est malheureusement pas elle qui décide la note 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

... Passé un moment à patauger dans la semoule... Et je veux pas savoir ma note... de toutes façons bonen ou mauvaise, j'ai mon bachelor dans la branche principale... vu que les 20/20 de l'année passée sont comptés dans le tas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais j'ai rien signé moi comme accord ?
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, on t'avait fait boire avant


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

une bonne chose de finie


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Il reste donc 78 pages avant la fermeture programmée...
> Vu la "haute opinion" qu'on de nous certains (d'après ce que j'ai pu lire...), je propose que l'on s'arrête à la page 499 comme ça :
> - pas de vainqueur au jeu "opération modérateur"
> - ce thread ne fermera jamais !   *



Pour moi pas de problèmes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A vous de voir... 



			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ou alors 78 pages de pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous me connaissez... Je ne modére "réellement" qu'en cas de propos haineux, de pornographie, d'incitation au piratage ou autres dépassements graves de la charte...

Le reste je crois être plutôt conciliant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et on pourra ouvrir "ailleurs" un autre Ultrafllood ?!!
> Et recommencer jusqu'à 500 !  *



Ceux qui réclament la fermeture du thread ne veulent surtout pas songer à cette éventualité... Je leur ai déjà signalé que je vous croyais largement capables de vous trouver un autre squat... Pour seule réponse, ils se sont réfugiés derrière la charte...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2003)

bip... bip... bip...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ceux qui réclament la fermeture du thread ne veulent surtout pas songer à cette éventualité... Je leur ai déjà signalé que je vous croyais largement capables de vous trouver un autre squat... Pour seule réponse, ils se sont réfugiés derrière la charte...  *



Je ne veux pas que l'on vienne ouvrir un ultraflood bis au bar !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Il y a une charte qu'il faut respecter nom de Zeus !!


PS :  _je sais c'est nul mais je suis à court d'idées drôles ce soir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Ce sujet n'a jamais eu d'évaluation !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Vite corrigeons celà au plus vite !!

 *Nouvelle règle autoproclamée comme telle par le sus nommé non modérateur de ces lieurx : moi-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  (ce qui explique le choix de la couleur bleue et non pas verte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Avant d'ultraflooder ici, vous devez évaluer ce sujet !

-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















A vos zappettes !!


----------



## Blob (12 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Blob (12 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et c'est mon dernier mot... ah ben non en fait


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

test de signature


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

savez vous de qui est la citation de ma signature?


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * savez vous de qui est la citation de ma signature?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci de repondre si vous savez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonne nuit les ultrafloodeurs


----------



## prerima (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * savez vous de qui est la citation de ma signature?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, je ne sais pas !


----------



## prerima (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> bonne nuit les ultrafloodeurs
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit Ginette !


----------



## prerima (12 Juillet 2003)

Bon, c'est tout calme ce soir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est pas grave je repasserais sûrement demain !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon week-end à tout le monde !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, je ne sais pas !
> 
> ...



Flood d'un jour ... 
Flood toujours  ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bip... bip... bip...  *



a marche plus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









a cassé ADSL ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









a plus Global ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









a plus flood ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











euh ....

a pu rien à dire Finn


----------



## playaman (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> a marche plus ?
> 
> ...








LOL


----------



## playaman (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * savez vous de qui est la citation de ma signature?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sais pas t'as petite soeur...


----------



## playaman (12 Juillet 2003)

*"Quand je serai grande, je serai remplaçante de Dieu quand il sera malade"* 

Vois pas, Un humoriste ?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

'jour tout le monde


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Pff, ce mauvais perdant de Finn m'est encore repassé devant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais avec ce post je reviens ex-aequo


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Là je le dépasse.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Je m'échappe !


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Je creuse l'écart.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Bon j'avoue, j'ai déjà fait ça avec benjamin.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Alors j'arrête.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Mais vous inquiétez pas (ou vous réjouissez pas trop vite, à voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je continue à Ultraflooder aujourd'hui.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Aujourd'hui faut que j'atteigne les 4100 posts, pas  oublieer


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Faut que je pense à Ginette à chaque fois que j'Ultrafloode aussi.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Pour le moment c'est bien parti pour les 2.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bon j'avoue, j'ai déjà fait ça avec benjamin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je veux dire, j'ai déjà fait les même posts quand j'ai dépassé benjamin.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Allez pas imaginer des choses


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * pause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * vraiment étranges ces horraires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je floode un peu le matin avant de partir, je vois pas ce que ça a de bizarre


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Ben y a pas grand monde pour le moment.
Il est pourant déjà 8 h 25


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

8 H 36, toujours personne


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Je crois que je vais le reconvertir en horloge écrivante


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

En fait non, ma connexion tiendra pas le coup pour que je poste un message par minute.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Et puis ce serait pas très apprécié.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Ben dites donc, y a vraiment personne aujourd'hui


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Y a eu de nouvelles restrictions et je suis pas au courant ?


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Y a eu de nouvelles restrictions et je suis pas au courant ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non, mis les gens dorment le samedi matin


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> non, mis les gens dorment le samedi matin
> 
> 
> ...


T'étais pas censé trvailler toi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'étais pas censé trvailler toi ?
> 
> 
> ...


Enfin, je vais pas me plaindre, ça me  fera de la  discussion


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> non, mais les gens dorment le samedi matin
> 
> 
> ...


ou ils sont peut être parti en week end(c'est le week end du 14 juillet)


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Au fait elle est de qui ta citation ?


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> non, mis les gens dorment le samedi matin
> 
> 
> ...


sinon black beru a dit: floodons avec modération


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> ou ils sont peut être parti en week end(c'est le week end du 14 juillet)
> 
> 
> ...


Ha oui c'est vrai, j'avais oublié que je travaille pas Lundi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne.


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait elle est de qui ta citation ?  *


ben je ne sais pas justement, je l'ai trouvé sur un site de tatouage, un gars s'est fait tatoué ça sur le bras


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'étais pas censé trvailler toi ?
> 
> 
> ...


si mais de 13h à 18h30


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> sinon black beru a dit: floodons avec modération
> 
> 
> ...


Ok :  une demi-heure de pause alors


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Flood d'un jour ...
> Flood toujours  ...
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ok :  une demi-heure de pause alors
> 
> 
> ...


pas pour moi, mais toute la journée je fais pause


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

bonne journée et bon week end pour les chanceux


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ok :  une demi-heure de pause alors
> 
> 
> ...


Me  revoilà


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonne journée et bon week end pour les chanceux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci, mais bon, 5 heures et demi de taf, c'est pas la mort non plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Faut que je pense à Ginette à chaque fois que j'Ultrafloode aussi.  *














 Ca va pas non ? 

Vite j'appelle Green 4rrow


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait elle est de qui ta citation ?  *





			
				ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> ben je ne sais pas justement, je l'ai trouvé sur un site de tatouage, un gars s'est fait tatoué ça sur le bras
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> sinon black beru a dit: floodons avec modération
> 
> 
> ...



Merci de le rappeler pour Dark Templar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

>



T'as mis du blanco ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Pff, ce mauvais perdant de Finn m'est encore repassé devant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'vas voir ta tronche à la récré c'soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même ta maman te reconnaitra plus quand je t'aurais mis 30 posts dans la tête. T'sera pas beau à voir.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Je m'échappe !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOPÉ !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Même ta maman te reconnaitra plus quand je t'aurais mis 30 posts dans la tête.*


J'viens d't'en mettre 50 dans les dents et t'en red'mandes ?
J'aime bien les p'tits gars courageux comme toi, prêts à tout pour plaire aux boss comme moi, mais n'en fait pas trop quand même, tu risque de t'épuiser sur le bouton répondre.
Allez, tu fais un  bisou à Papa darkinounet, et tu vas au lit après cette dure journée ou t'as bien posté 10 messages (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Merci de le rappeler pour Dark Templar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est vot fôte d'abord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si vous floodiez pas tant je pourrais tout  lire.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * savez vous de qui est la citation de ma signature?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Stéphanie de Monacooooo_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> non, mis les gens dorment le samedi matin
> 
> 
> ...



Je confirme... surtout ceux qui ont fini leurs examens hier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je confirme... surtout ceux qui ont fini leurs examens hier
> 
> ...



PAs trop la tête à l'envers ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'viens d't'en mettre 50 dans les dents et t'en red'mandes ?
> J'aime bien les p'tits gars courageux comme toi, prêts à tout pour plaire aux boss comme moi, mais n'en fait pas trop quand même, tu risque de t'épuiser sur le bouton répondre.
> Allez, tu fais un  bisou à Papa darkinounet, et tu vas au lit après cette dure journée ou t'as bien posté 10 messages (
> ...



mode Globalcut on :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Ca rame dur sur les forums MacG


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> DOPÉ !!!!
> 
> ...



Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On aurait retrouvé des traces de globalite dans les prélévements d'urine de Dark Templar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> patati patata  *



Et puis moi j'ai pas passé un bac floodeur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mode Globalcut on :
> 
> ...



Au fait quelqu'un l'a vu ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...



et une perche bien tendue ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Vous pensez à la même chose que moi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Global a fait une overdose de flood maintenant j'en susi sur !

C'est de ta faute Dark Templar, tu l'as poussé à bout avec tes conneries d'overflood !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> PAs trop la tête à l'envers ?
> 
> ...



Nan nan ça va...


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Au fait quelqu'un l'a vu ?
> 
> ...


Il reviens Mardi, c'est pour ça que c'est si calme (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et puis moi j'ai pas passé un bac floodeur
> 
> ...


Moi j'ai pas le bac du tout


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Ca rame dur sur les forums MacG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, ça fait bien 2 semaines que je le dis


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il reviens Mardi, c'est pour ça que c'est si calme rolleyes:
> 
> 
> ...



Tu m'as l'air bien au courant ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et pis d'abord ... t'es dans son slip pour le savoir hein ?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * C'est de ta faute Dark Templar, tu l'as poussé à bout avec tes conneries d'overflood !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh ho, ça va, hein, il était consentant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




toujours ma faute, bien sur, quand y a 2 modos en face


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Et pis d'abord ... t'es dans son slip pour le savoir hein ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, y a un robinet illimité à guiness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'en as de ce idées toi


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il reviens Mardi, c'est pour ça que c'est si calme rolleyes:
> 
> 
> ...


Une petite cure de désintox pour pouvoir fêter dignement ses 10 000.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, y a un robinet illimité à guiness
> 
> ...



vous croyez qu'il fait le tour de France ?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Et pis d'abord c'est pas comme ça :



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * mode Globalcut on :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est comme ça :
 <blockquote><font class="small"> mode globalcut on:</font><hr /> non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE] 
Ce qui est beaucoup plus sobre.

J'vous l'avait dit qu'il était trop jeune ce finn pour rentrer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, y a un robinet illimité à guiness
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * J'vous l'avait dit qu'il était trop jeune ce finn pour rentrer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour Dark Templar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

C'est pas tout çà


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Bon allez


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Mais là attention je passe en mode overflood


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Et n'oubliez pas le tour de France


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

histoire de dire au revoir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

je vais me faire un War3 moi


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Mais là attention je passe en mode overflood  *







Et tout de suite


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Mince je me suis emmélé les pinceaux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez a di


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2003)

C'est bon là ?


----------



## playaman (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * je vais me faire un War3 moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais moi aussi...


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais moi aussi...
> 
> ...


Tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déjà levé ?


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens
> 
> 
> ...



Pas encore couché


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Pardon ,je me suis trompé de thread.


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Le forum des râleurs, c'est pas ici.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Le forum des râleurs, c'est pas ici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu peux râler ici aussi.
Mais je te conseille quand-même le forum des raleurs puisque vieux raleur l'aime beaucoup et il est en ce moment même au Bar


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hi hi hi... j'adore...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut Finn et Prerima 
bisous à vous deux !


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Oupsy, ça va ?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2003)

Bon, je te laisse la garde du thread jusqu'à Lundi (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ma pauvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2003)

Fait gaffe, y a des méchants modos qui risquent de venir flooder, alors si t'en vois un dont le nom commence par "F", tu mords !


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2003)

Après ces petites recommandations, je m'en vais


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2003)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

Bon je vais y retourner

@ toute les floodeuses


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2003)

T'as du bol que mon abonnement se finisse à 17 heures toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as décidé de me coller au cul toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est où le ban déjà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mackieeeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

Z'avez vu ? C'est Virenque qui a gagné aujourd'hui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca va jaser ...


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> tu peux râler ici aussi.
> Mais je te conseille quand-même le forum des raleurs puisque vieux raleur l'aime beaucoup et il est en ce moment même au Bar
> 
> ...



Il traîne toujours dans des endroits malfamés lui.


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Z'avez vu ? C'est Virenque qui a gagné aujourd'hui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il court encore lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il est dopé à quoi cette fois-ci ? A l'eau de Javel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il est dopé à quoi cette fois-ci ? A l'eau de Javel
> 
> 
> ...



un peu comme certains ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quand au dopage il n'en est plus question !!


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bon week-end à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pareil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

Ca va mieux ton avatar Gigi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon en fait je passais juste comme çà, pour voir s'il y avait du monde...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel calme quand même ici....








Quel silence......













Mais n'oublions pas l'essentiel













l'important c'est d'ultraflo...   CHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * 

Oups !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* signé :   le modérateur fantôme anonyme du clan M4K que personne sait qui c'est, même pas Ma'ame Soleil


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Ca va mieux ton avatar Gigi ?
> *


qu'est ce qu'il a mon avatar


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

bonjour tous


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

c'est bien calme par ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je suis toute seule


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut !!!

euh ... je sais pas quoi dire pour faire la deuxième ligne règlementaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Ayé c'est fait !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> qu'est ce qu'il a mon avatar
> 
> 
> ...



Non rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il est juste plus gros qu'avant je trouve...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * c'est bien calme par ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne te le fais pas dire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sans Globalcut ici, c'est l'ennui qui nous guette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et quand il va rentrer il n'aura pas beaucoup de lecture. Arrangeons çà !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

Bon allez en route pour une page 429 rien que pour moi je le sens bien ce matin.
Parce que y a pas à dire : un jus d'orange et une page de flood et c'est parti pour la journée


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

Hello 'body !

Effectivement sans Global, le thread est au point mort.
On va essayer d'arranger ça !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Hello 'body !
> 
> Effectivement sans Global, le thread est au point mort.
> On va essayer d'arranger ça !  *



Yop Karl !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ca va swinger ici !!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

Tout d'abord introduire un petit TINDERSTICKS pour un réveil en douceur ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

Dis moi Karl : c'est quand que tu repasses faire un tour sur l'arbre ?


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yop Karl !!
> 
> ...



Comment tu sais que je bois du "Yop fruits exotiques" ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

Tant que j'y suis : je continue ma pub pour ce site/forum



 

VEnez défendre la cause des ours !!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Dis moi Karl : c'est quand que tu repasses faire un tour sur l'arbre ?
> *



Euh ... j'y suis passé sous tes conseils il y a 15 jours et c'est bien désert. Et puis je sais pas... j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit plus d'un forum d'habitués se connaissant (physiquement je parle).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comment tu sais que je bois du "Yop fruits exotiques" ?
> 
> ...




Bah t'en as plein la moustache !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Euh ... j'y suis passé sous tes conseils il y a 15 jours et c'est bien désert. Et puis je sais pas... j'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit plus d'un forum d'habitués se connaissant (physiquement je parle).  *



Pas forcément : je n'en connais aucun physiquement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A part le petit Global de l'ultraflood .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























Tant pis j'aurais essayé


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non rien !
> 
> ...


poutant j'ai rien fait


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tant pis j'aurais essayé
> 
> 
> ...



J'y suis allé avant que tu n'y ailles donc j'y retournerai !
Mais je ne sais pas quand


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

salut karl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'es toujours là?


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Bon allez en route pour une page 429 rien que pour moi je le sens bien ce matin.
> Parce que y a pas à dire : un jus d'orange et une page de flood et c'est parti pour la journée
> 
> 
> ...


et non désolé t'es plus tout seul


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

Enchanté Ginette ...

Au fait, si je puis me permettre,  pourquoi le 107 ?
Tu habites à ce numéro ou alors c'est plus intime ?


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

il fait chaud j'ai envie d'aller à la mer, mais c'est un peu trop loin


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * salut karl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tant que tu seras là, je ne serais pas loin !!


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Enchanté Ginette ...
> 
> Au fait, si je puis me permettre,  pourquoi le 107 ?
> Tu habites à ce numéro ou alors c'est plus intime ?  *


non, c'était sur un site il me fallait un pseudo et ginette était pris alors ils m'ont proposé 107, j'ai accepté, et voilà comme je veux pas avoir plein de pseudos....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

bon et à part çà tu raconte quoi d'autres ?


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Enchanté Ginette ...
> 
> Au fait, si je puis me permettre,  pourquoi le 107 ?
> Tu habites à ce numéro ou alors c'est plus intime ?  *


et toi pourquoi le 40?


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * il fait chaud j'ai envie d'aller à la mer, mais c'est un peu trop loin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens ça me fait penser que je dois passer vois la mienne de mère !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

Oups j'avais pas vu que GIgi était revenu !!


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * bon et à part çà tu raconte quoi d'autres ?   *


à qui la question?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

40 x 107 = .........


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Oups j'avais pas vu que GIgi était revenu !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et si un peu de flood avant d'attaquer la journée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> et non désolé t'es plus tout seul
> 
> 
> ...



tu pourrais prévenir quand même avant !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu m'as fait peur !!


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> et toi pourquoi le 40?  *



Si tu avais lu ma "correspondance" avec Global, tu saurais que cela vient d'un jeu de mot "foireux" avec CAC40  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis comme Karl est égalment trop utilisé, bah j'ai conservé le 40


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens ça me fait penser que je dois passer vois la mienne de mère !
> 
> ...


lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi aussi je vais voir mes parents aujourd'hui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> à qui la question?
> 
> 
> ...



à moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens ça me fait penser que je dois passer vois la mienne de mère !
> 
> ...



Passe lui le bonjour de ma part alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










( _on sait plus quoi faire pour arriver à sortir un truc pour flooder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )_


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * 40 x 107 = .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout va bien finn


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

plus que 4 messages et je passe habitué


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> à moi
> 
> ...


t'es vraiment sur que tout va bien


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * plus que 4 messages et je passe habitué
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je vais doubler prerima


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!

 Pourquoi çà rame autant ce matin !!!!


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!
> 
> Pourquoi çà rame autant ce matin !!!!
> 
> ...



chez moi ça va


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Passe lui le bonjour de ma part alors
> 
> ...











Et en plus elle sera ravi de voir que je fréquent des gens intelligents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tu es modérateur, c'est bien ça ?)


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> je vais doubler prerima
> 
> 
> ...



elle va flooder toute l'aprem pour me dépasser


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

ça y est, je suis une habituée


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> elle va flooder toute l'aprem pour me dépasser
> 
> 
> ...



Je change de sujet, mais il est vraiment très bon le dernier TINDERSTICKS. Il me donne envie de pleurer ... 

Je vais mettre autre chose


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * ça y est, je suis une habituée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

et finn, on voit plus ton avatar: c'est normal?


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

bon je vous souhaite un bon appetit


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et finn, on voit plus ton avatar: c'est normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On ne le vois plus du tout même !!!


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Welcome to the club
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

passez un bon dimanche


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon je vous souhaite un bon appetit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellente idée ! 
A table !!!


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On ne le vois plus du tout même !!!   *



vi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









maintanant je revois son avatar, mais plus lui


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * passez un bon dimanche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout pareil .... et pas de bétises


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On ne le vois plus du tout même !!!   *



il a peut être vraiment péter un plomb


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> je vais doubler prerima
> 
> 
> ...



elle va pas être contente !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sens que çà va flooder dur dans les chaumières


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

J'espère qu'il ré-apparaitra un jour !
Sinon un poste de modérateur ça intéresse quelqu'un !!


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> elle va pas être contente !!
> 
> ...


lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









tu l'as modère


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

Je vais vous laisser et surement à toute à l'heure (s'il y a des amateurs et que mon iMac ne soit pas fondu avec ces chaleurs polluées )


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Tant que j'y suis : je continue ma pub pour ce site/forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas un forum consacré à la défense des geeks qui ne sont plus sortis de chez eux depuis 3 jours ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deux modérateurs en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn, va falloir qu'on crée des petits pin's façon rotary club pour que les gens qui ont l'honneur de nous cotoyer puissent bénéficier des miettes de notre aura


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

Faillait le dire avant, on vient de libérer Globalcut pour 3 jours


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> Finn, va falloir qu'on crée des petits pin's façon rotary club pour que les gens qui ont l'honneur de nous cotoyer puissent bénéficier des miettes de notre aura
> 
> 
> ...



On s'emballe là ! Et puis j'aime pas les décorations (ni les modérateurs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juillet 2003)

En parlant de modérateur, je viens d'en découvrir un qui n'aime pas ce thread en lisant un message du bar !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

Non rien, je sors !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il a peut être vraiment péter un plomb
> 
> ...



non mais c'est en cours ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * En parlant de modérateur, je viens d'en découvrir un qui n'aime pas ce thread en lisant un message du bar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Deux modérateurs en plus
> 
> ...



Heureusement que certains ont de l'humour ici !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ca aide pour les journées difficiles ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On s'emballe là ! Et puis j'aime pas les décorations (ni les modérateurs
> 
> ...



Alors je sais pas... un drapeau, un tshirt, un foulard brodé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A propos Karl, on sait bien que tu rêves de faire la 500e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais on t'aidera, t'inquiètes pas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * En parlant de modérateur, je viens d'en découvrir un qui n'aime pas ce thread en lisant un message du bar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suppose que c'est celui auquel je pense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [auto modération.... tiens prends ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non mais c'est en cours ....
> 
> ...








 Qui qui a été méchant avec toi mon Finnou ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heureusement que certains ont de l'humour ici !!
> 
> ...








Plus sérieusement, si jamais t'as besoin de support pendant que Maousse bronze, n'hésite pas...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh par contre tu crois qu'il bronze beaucoup dans le nord est de la France ?


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> A propos Karl, on sait bien que tu rêves de faire la 500e
> 
> 
> ...



Ah non, la 500è ne sera pas pour moi, jamais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A moins que l'on me vole mon identité


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

C'est les "mayo" qui ont gagné aujourd'hui


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ah non, la 500è ne sera pas pour moi, jamais !
> 
> 
> ...



Mais je compte sur le professionnalisme et la conscience des modérateurs ici présents ! Après ce que vous avez enduré, votre délivrance est proche


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

En tout cas je vais trouver le bar fade comparé à ici ....


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

Mais ne nous plaignons pas encore, il reste 70 pages à noircir !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

_*  bonne nuit à toutes et tous ! * _

et à deux mains !!!


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *   bonne nuit à toutes et tous !
> 
> et à deux mains !!!
> 
> ...


pareil


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

bonne soirée pour les floodeurs nocturne ou matinaux


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merci
> 
> ...



Euh... autant que derrière son écran?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah non, la 500è ne sera pas pour moi, jamais !
> 
> ...



&lt;air machiavélique&gt;

_Mais c'est une idée ça..._





&lt;/air machiavélique&gt;


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais je compte sur le professionnalisme et la conscience des modérateurs ici présents ! Après ce que vous avez enduré, votre délivrance est proche
> 
> ...



Tu parles... on va s'ennuyer oui...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonne soirée pour les floodeurs nocturne ou matinaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne soirée à toi aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juillet 2003)

euh ...  qu'est-ce je voulais dire déjà ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non c'est déjà fait ailleurs...
Ma soirée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même chose ...
Dire une conneuuuurie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non je laisse çà à Darkie et Hutch (nana nananananana) ..... 

Bah quoi alors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ah oui !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 RIEN COMME D'HAB' !!!!


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (14 Juillet 2003)

C'est marrant de voir quels sont les threads où Finn laisse un post avant de partir...

- Avis aux users de la nuit
- Concurrencer le train
- UltraFlood

Ouais, je t'ai suivi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juillet 2003)

alors que revoilà la sous préfette ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







allez : a di


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] *
> 
> Ouais, je t'ai suivi !
> 
> ...

















 moi aussi !!!

Allez un becquot à toi aussi comme çà y aura pas de jaloux entre toi et Black Beru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_cette fois ci j'y vais définitivement. D'ailleurs je ne suis plus là : je dors ...ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZzzZZzzzzz_


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (14 Juillet 2003)

Mon rendu Final Cut est fini, je vais pouvoir y aller aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit !


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

92 messages seulement en 36 heures


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

ande de p'tits joueurs, vous êtes perdu dès que GlobalCut est plus là


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas le newbie a dit:
			
		

> * T'as décidé de me coller au cul toi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tsss !
Même avec 36 heures d'absence je suis encore loin devant toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ce matin en arrivant j'avais encore 2 ùessages d'avance, c'est énorme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

M'en vais vous remonter ce niveau môa


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

Et une journée floodeuse à la table 7, une !

_Enfin, faudrait quand-même plus de monde parce que là je crois que j'ai atteint déjà la limite de flood solitaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez vite, j'accpete n'importe qui, même des newbies (eh oui Finn, je veux bien de toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)._


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (14 Juillet 2003)

La vache, y a de la testostérone ici... Ouais, on se lance de grands défis entre mecs... Si tu portes mon cartable, je te ferai la courte-échelle...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

Vs inquiétez pas, c'était mon dernier message sur  le sujet


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

bonjour tous


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Vs inquiétez pas, c'était mon dernier message sur  le sujet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et ben pourquoi il reste des pages encore sur ce sujet


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

Réveil difficile, il fait trop chaud ! 

Le bonjour chez vous


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * ande de p'tits joueurs, vous êtes perdu dès que GlobalCut est plus là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On ne t'a pas beaucoup vu également


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour seule !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

Encore une bonne journée de farniente en perspective ...


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Réveil difficile, il fait trop chaud !
> 
> Le bonjour chez vous
> 
> ...


toi aussi, il est 11h48 et il fait: 31degrés dans l'appart


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

J'en profite pour poster ce matin, mon iMac n'est pas encore brûlant !


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonjour seule !  *


merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 bonne journée à toi


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'en profite pour poster ce matin, mon iMac n'est pas encore brûlant !  *


lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je vais partir à la recherche du frais


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> toi aussi, il est 11h48 et il fait: 31degrés dans l'appart
> 
> 
> ...



J'attends pas encore les 30°, mais on va avoir droit à une belle journée polluée encore


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> lol
> 
> 
> ...



Pour y mettre ton mac ?


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'attends pas encore les 30°, mais on va avoir droit à une belle journée polluée encore
> 
> ...


quelle horreur d'habiter en ville, heureusement que la campagne est près


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour y mettre ton mac ?   *


lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






surtout pour moi la fraîcheur


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> bonne journée à toi
> 
> 
> ...



C'est marrant, mais il y a des journées comme celle-ci où je me dis qu'elle ne pourra pas être bonne !


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est marrant, mais il y a des journées comme celle-ci où je me dis qu'elle ne pourra pas être bonne !
> 
> ...


il faut positiver


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

bon allez bonne appetit et bonne douche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à défaut d'avoir une piscine


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> quelle horreur d'habiter en ville, heureusement que la campagne est près
> 
> 
> ...



Campagne ?!! Il en reste encore des espaces sans béton ?
Profites-en, bientôt une nouvelle autoroute passera dans ton village préférée !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> il faut positiver
> 
> 
> ...



Oui c'est vrai, si on résonne mathématiquement, deux "-" additionnés font un "+" !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon allez bonne appetit et bonne douche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Profites de ta journée


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

Et voilà, plus personne ! On devrait interdire ces longs week-ends : c'est très néphaste pour l'ultraflood !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

Même moi j'ai un peu déserté !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

J'espère que Globalcut n'en saura rien !!!


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

Je m'en vais vous laisser aussi, sauf si quelqu'un me retient !


----------



## KARL40 (14 Juillet 2003)

bon bein tant pis pour vous, je m'en vais


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour ginette


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonjour seule !  *


bonjour toi !


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On ne t'a pas beaucoup vu également
> 
> ...


Oui mais moi j'ai une excuse


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Même moi j'ai un peu déserté !  *


C'est pas grave, une petit fusillade sur la place publique et on se sent tout de suite mieux


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je m'en vais vous laisser aussi, sauf si quelqu'un me retient !   *


Ca me fait mal là quand même.

Bon allez, je me lance : reste s'il te plait


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * bon bein tant pis pour vous, je m'en vais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'viens de te dire de rester, tu écoutes ce que je dis après toi ou quoi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

Ben voilà, j'vous ai encore raté de peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas de bol


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * ( alors viendez vite, j'accpete n'importe qui, même des newbies (eh oui Finn, je veux bien de toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les MGZ ? Y a quelqu'un qui me prète sa hache pour que je lui arrange sa tronche à notre templier des Carpathes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juillet 2003)

Le flood est un art (oui oui je sais ca va en choquer quelques uns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pas une course de vitesse. Et puis à force de pédaler comme le font certains ici y a un moment ou ca va casser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M'étonnerais pas qu'un jour un admin' descende par ici avec de la flicaille (non Karl pas tapé, pas bougé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et trouve un cocktail genre "pot belge" dans les post d'un certain "D... T......"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et alors, ce qui devra arriver arrivera : nous serons tous confisqués de nos posts, ce thread sera enterré comme nos comptes pour finir en compost.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amen.


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Y a quelqu'un qui me prète sa hache pour que je lui arrange sa tronche à notre templier des Carpathes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, j'ai dit page précédente (mais c'est peut-être dans cette page pour toi) que j'arrêtais, alors ça me ferait chier que tu continue si je peux plus répondre.


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * dans les post d'un certain "D... T......"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais ça va, ça faisait 40 heures que j'étais pas passé, tu vas pas pleurer pour 10 posts


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

soyez zen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









tout le monde a chaud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




prenons le avec le sourire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juillet 2003)

C'est pas moi qui arrive tel un gosse en gueulant à tout va "ouais j'ai plus de posts nanana nère !"


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

on est une grande famille comme ça:


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

bon allez, bonne journée


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)

j'aimais bien finn ton avatar avec la photo de the big


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est marrant, mais il y a des journées comme celle-ci où je me dis qu'elle ne pourra pas être bonne !
> 
> ...



Essaye les anti-dépresseur, au bout de deux semaine ça marche,
après même plus besoin de passer sur le thread des gens pas contents. 




Bonjour tout le monde, bonne journée !!!


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

Supportez le Mao Style !

euh...c'est bien le fait d'avoir un  chat comme avatar ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

après tu deviens habitué, accro ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Supportez le Mao Style !
> 
> euh...c'est bien le fait d'avoir un  chat comme avatar ?   *



Oui et non ! C'est un état d'esprit surtout (je crois que tu as tout les critères 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Et puis ce n'est pas n'importe quel chat !!!



 

Voir ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bienvenu au club


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui et non ! C'est un état d'esprit surtout (je crois que tu as tout les critères
> 
> ...



...Cool, merci !


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

Trop drôle! et c'est bientot l'anni de mes chats !
Peut-être un chapeau en panthere pour la sénégalaise, et une cravate pour Ini.
*MDR !!!*


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * (non Karl pas tapé, pas bougé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est marrant comment certaines images  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peuvent rester collées à une personne


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> Essaye les anti-dépresseur, au bout de deux semaine ça marche,
> après même plus besoin de passer sur le thread des gens pas contents.
> 
> ...



J'évite le chimique, je reste au naturel...


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juillet 2003)

Je n'en dirais pas plus 





C'est pas avec ça que mon cas va s'arranger


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'évite le chimique, je reste au naturel...
> 
> *








 justement !




beaucoup de bien pour moi...( les medocs...)


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

Je me le disais hier en regardant un douanier...


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'évite le chimique, je reste au naturel...
> 
> *


t'as bien raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









bonne soirée les gens


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

c'est bien calme ce soir, pourtant le week end  est fini


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> t'as bien raison
> 
> 
> ...



On ne remerciera jamais assez Rika Zaraî pour sa contribution au développement de la guérison par les plantes !


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juillet 2003)

"L'effort de tous les pouvoirs établis, depuis la révolution française, pour accroître les moyens de maintenir l'ordre dans la rue, culmine finalement dans la suppression de la rue"
G.DEBORD

Je n'essaye pas de me justifier !


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juillet 2003)

Sur ces belles pensées, je vous souhaite une chaude nuit !

Et j'espère que tu as passé un bon we Globalcut


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Sur ces belles pensées, je vous souhaite une chaude nuit !
> 
> Et j'espère que tu as passé un bon we Globalcut
> 
> ...


merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon retour de week end Globalcut


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * "L'effort de tous les pouvoirs établis, depuis la révolution française, pour accroître les moyens de maintenir l'ordre dans la rue, culmine finalement dans la suppression de la rue"
> G.DEBORD
> 
> Très cool
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On ne remerciera jamais assez Rika Zaraî pour sa contribution au développement de la guérison par les plantes !
> 
> ...



sans oublier les bains de siège ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Un grand moment de médecine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 A l'occasion (papier chiffon) faites moi penser (papier doré) de vous filer un lien sur les charlatans (poil au dent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





Oh salut DJ Playaman


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Sur ces belles pensées, je vous souhaite une chaude nuit ! *



Merci !
Pareil à tous !

A+


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh salut DJ Playaman
> 
> ...



Salut, Finn !
LOL, MDR... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vive la radio libre !!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'at.il un plug pour faire radio avec itunes ????


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

... Ma question était valable pour toute personne ayant un réponse (ou pas...flood !) .............


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * ... Ma question était valable pour toute personne ayant un réponse (ou pas...flood !) .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Sinon j'irais fouiller dans le forums.............


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

voir ici 
voir là aussi 
et peut-être là enfin


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * voir ici
> voir là aussi
> et peut-être là enfin *



Merci beaucoup...Encor une fois... !
lolol


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * voir ici
> voir là aussi
> et peut-être là enfin *



Le troisième fut le bon. 
Je vais tester Mp3 Sushi...

...YES...!





Cool thread en plus...Le troisième de la liste donc...


----------



## playaman (15 Juillet 2003)

A+ tout le monde...!


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * Y'at.il un plug pour faire radio avec itunes ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essaie plutôt avec un truc qui ressemblerati à QuickTime BroadCaster, mais sans l'image.


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Essaie plutôt avec un truc qui ressemblerati à QuickTime BroadCaster, mais sans l'image.
> 
> 
> ...


Zut, j'avais pas  vu cette page avec les réponses de Finn, bien plus adaptées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, je faisais que passer, je m'en vais avant de ressortir une connerie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais je repasserai certainement s'il y a du monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

bonjour tous le monde


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bip... bip... bip...  *



Hell-o I'm back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le temps de lire tout ca


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Flood d'un jour ...
> Flood toujours  ...
> ...



LOL, tu t'es pété pour écrire ca


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hell-o I'm back
> 
> ...



Ouais !!!!!!!!!!! Il est de retour !! 

Bonne journée à tous ...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> sinon black beru a dit: floodons avec modération
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Aujourd'hui faut que j'atteigne les 4100 posts, pas  oublieer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil pour 10.000


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Global a fait une overdose de flood maintenant j'en susi sur !
> 
> C'est de ta faute Dark Templar, tu l'as poussé à bout avec tes conneries d'overflood !
> 
> ...



Non, non, une petite pause au vert ce week-end.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il reviens Mardi, c'est pour ça que c'est si calme rolleyes:
> 
> 
> ...



et tadaaaaahhh on est deja mardi


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Une petite cure de désintox pour pouvoir fêter dignement ses 10 000.  *



pas vraiment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








hips


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne te le fais pas dire !
> 
> ...



ouais, c'est pas mal, 10 pages en 3 jours


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si tu avais lu ma "correspondance" avec Global, tu saurais que cela vient d'un jeu de mot "foireux" avec CAC40
> 
> ...



Y'en a qui lisent pas


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et finn, on voit plus ton avatar: c'est normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depuis le temps que je lui dit


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Y'en a qui lisent pas
> 
> ...


non, désolé je n'ai pas les 430...pages


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

bon petit dejeuner et bon café pour ceux qui sont au boulot


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * alors que revoilà la sous préfette ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allllloooooorrrrrrsssss qqqquuuuuueeeeeeeeeeee rrrrreeeeeevvvvvvvvoooooooiiiiiilllllllllààààààààà lllaaaaaaaaaaaa sssoooouuuuuuusssspppppprrrreeeeeffffffeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttteeeeeeeuuuuuuhhhhhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et voilà, plus personne ! On devrait interdire ces longs week-ends : c'est très néphaste pour l'ultraflood !   *



ca va pas la tete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vive les week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'espère que Globalcut n'en saura rien !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si j'ai tout lu


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> si j'ai tout lu
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle conscience professionnelle !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je n'en dirais pas plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n'en dis pas plus


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais !!!!!!!!!!! Il est de retour !!
> 
> Bonne journée à tous ...  *



et j'ai enfin tout lu


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon petit dejeuner et bon café pour ceux qui sont au boulot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca va etre dur de bosser aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quelle conscience professionnelle !!!
> 
> ...



si on veux ne pas perdre le fil de la discussion il faut


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

bon courage à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

A voté


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

pas trop envie de bosser aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

J'UltraFlooderais plutôt un peu plus


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

et puis j'ai deja faim


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * pas trop envie de bosser aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moi non plus, il faut que je me motive pour y aller


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * J'UltraFlooderais plutôt un peu plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu vas rattraper le retard du week end manqué


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

c'est bientôt midi alors bon appetit


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> tu vas rattraper le retard du week end manqué
> 
> 
> ...



non, je vais pas poster plus que d'habitude


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * c'est bientôt midi alors bon appetit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci à toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais qu'est-ce que j'ai faim moi


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

ca doit etre le manque d'alcool


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merci à toi aussi
> 
> ...


ça va , j'ai petit dejeuner, il y a pas longtemps


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juillet 2003)

bon passez une bonne journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



travaillez pas trop, il fait trop chaud


----------



## bebert (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens faire une pause ici j'ai trop rigolé. D'ailleurs avec ce que j'ai ri aujourd'hui je peux même me mettre à pleurer pour équilibrer.
> 
> En plus j'ai un pari avec Bébert et il faut que je gagne !  *



C'est quoi ce beanz ?
C'est quoi ce pari ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est quoi ce beanz ?
> C'est quoi ce pari ?
> ...



encore Finn qui est parti dans des delires


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

A table les n'enfants


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ca doit etre le manque d'alcool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vivement ce soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est quoi ce beanz ?
> C'est quoi ce pari ?
> ...



Tiens Bébert vient de taper "Bébert" dans recherche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ce pari ? Je ne me souviens plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut rechercher dans mes messages du mois dernier !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

Au revoir


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

ca fait du bien de manger


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

et d'UltraFlooder


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

et le numéro complémentaire ..... le 51


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

bon @ toute Global, j'ai du taf là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Je te ferais un résumé de l'actu MacG ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

au fait tu as fait un deal avec Benjamin pour ton statut des 10 000 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * et le numéro complémentaire ..... le 51
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon choix


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * au fait tu as fait un deal avec Benjamin pour ton statut des 10 000 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non
> 
> ...


----------



## bebert (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens Bébert vient de taper "Bébert" dans recherche
> 
> ...



Pas du tout ! Je suis tombé par hasard sur cette page car pour ce thread j'avais plus de 5000 posts non-lus !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

et c'est reparti mon kiki


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

la clime est trop froide je vais attraper la mort


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2003)

u


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2003)

l


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2003)

t


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2003)

r


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2003)

a


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2003)

gigaflood !!!

J'abandonne, c'est trop stressant le métier flooder. On passe son temps à attendre !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Stressant ?
Il suffit de passer et de dire quelque chose !!


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Ou alors de ne rien dire ! C'est au choix... et il y a des spécialistes ici pour cela


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * gigaflood !!!
> 
> J'abandonne, c'est trop stressant le métier flooder. On passe son temps à attendre !
> 
> ...



c'est pas un métier, c'est un loisir


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Aprés ce rappel, je retourne travailler un peu malgré cette chaleur ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement que je retrouve sous la douche !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas du tout ! Je suis tombé par hasard sur cette page car pour ce thread j'avais plus de 5000 posts non-lus !
> 
> ...



OK et donc c'était quoi ce pari ? J'ai essayé de chercher mais je n'ai rien trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le trou noir total !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Encore une connerie du bar je suppose !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ou alors de ne rien dire ! C'est au choix... et il y a des spécialistes ici pour cela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment vas-tu Karl ?


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore une connerie du bar je suppose !
> 
> ...



On ne le répètera jamais assez : l'abus d'alcool peut provoquer des dommages irréparables


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Aprés ce rappel, je retourne travailler un peu malgré cette chaleur ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On ne le répètera jamais assez : l'abus d'alcool peut provoquer des dommages irréparables
> 
> ...



trop tard


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

eil fait trop chaud et j'ai meme pas le temps de flooder


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> LOL
> 
> 
> ...



Pour faire original : chaudement !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, la routine. Je ne suis pas parti en we  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, j'emmerde la mort donc je suis toujours là


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

comment que ja vais faire alors pour atteindre les 10.000 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On ne le répètera jamais assez : l'abus d'alcool peut provoquer des dommages irréparables
> 
> ...



à boire avec Maud Hération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait quelq'un a vu Maitre Kanter ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * comment que ja vais faire alors pour atteindre les 10.000 ?  *



comme çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu veux qu'on te décapsule un thread tout neuf pour çà au bar ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Hop 4100 !!


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> comme çà
> 
> ...



si ca peut t'inspirer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on pourra s'en servire comme base pour l'UltraFlood du Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> à boire avec Maud Hération
> 
> ...



Je l'ai pas vu depuis longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est peut-etre à la cave


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Hop 4100 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> si ca peut t'inspirer
> 
> ...



Finalement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je crois que je laisse aux autres (et à toi) cette oportunité. Moi je me charge de me récupérer une hache de modérateur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils vendent çà dans TribuMac ? Je vais passer une annonce je crois !!


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Finalement
> 
> ...



Oui il faut pas que tu oublies que tu es modo au Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as pas peur qu'on te mette un peu le bronx ?


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> on pourra s'en servire comme base pour l'UltraFlood du Bar
> 
> 
> ...








   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Avant de venir squatter le bar, il nous reste 60 pages ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as le temps de te faire à l'idée


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui il faut pas que tu oublies que tu es modo au Bar
> 
> ...



Y en a qui vont pleurer


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



ca te plait aussi comme idée


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Y en a qui vont pleurer
> 
> ...



Y'en a qui se prevoient des nuits blanches


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Y en a qui vont pleurer
> 
> ...



et toi, tu vas bientôt etre tranquille


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Guinness Time


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Guinness Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca va faire du bien


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> Y en a qui vont pleurer
> 
> 
> ...



Bah pourquoi ? On ne fait de mal à personne


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah pourquoi ? On ne fait de mal à personne
> 
> ...



Doux comme des moutons qu'on est


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Guinness Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez c'est l'heure d'y aller


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et toi, tu vas bientôt etre tranquille
> 
> ...



Tu parles... Je vais m'ennuyer oui


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah pourquoi ? On ne fait de mal à personne
> 
> ...



Juste un peu hyperactifs...


----------



## ginette107 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Guinness Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pastis time for me


----------



## ginette107 (16 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Tu parles... Je vais m'ennuyer oui
> 
> ...



il faudra passer au bar


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il faudra passer au bar
> 
> ...



Non mâdemoiselle... Je ne suis pas celui que vous croyez


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui il faut pas que tu oublies que tu es modo au Bar
> 
> ...



En cas de problème, je transfère tous les sujets de flood dans réagissez (le flood, c'est bien fait pour réagir, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Tu parles... Je vais m'ennuyer oui
> 
> ...



Faudra que je me décide à le passer ce recrutement M4K à War3 un de ces jours !! : D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (n'empeche je m'exerce contre l'ordi en mode facile là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pastis time for me
> 
> ...



J'arrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivvvvvvvvveeeeeee !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Attention Gigi sort les bouteilles, on arrive


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Tu parles... Je vais m'ennuyer oui
> 
> ...



Ca peut s'arranger


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pastis time for me
> 
> ...



Bien aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En cas de problème, je transfère tous les sujets de flood dans réagissez (le flood, c'est bien fait pour réagir, non ?
> 
> ...



on pouras toujours composer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



UltraFlood au Bar part I...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood au Bar part II


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood au Bar part III


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood au Bar part IV


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood au Bar part 69


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood au Bar part 2037 et j'en passe des meilleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'arrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivvvvvvvvveeeeeee !!
> 
> ...



je te reconnais bien là


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Attention Gigi sort les bouteilles, on arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je serais bien venu mais aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

plus que 14 pour arriver au 10.000


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

je sais pas si je vais les faire ce soir ou si j'attend encore un peu


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

remarquez j'aime bie le 15 juillet


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

alors autant faire d'une pierre de cou(ille)


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

comme ca a 70 ans quand je viendrais encore Ultraflooder ca me fera un joli souvenir


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

ou bien j'arrete juste apres mes 10.000


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Ben non, ca, ca va pas, c'est pour les 500 du thread qu'on fait ca


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Tiens Finn t'es toujours pas sur dans le team SETI


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

bon c'est pas tout mais je vais aller manger


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

c'est pas tout mais il fait toujours aussi faim


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

juste histoire d'arriver au 9998


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

9999


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

10.000


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 10.000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



clic clac, c'est dans la boite

@plus les UltraFloodeurs


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est pas un métier, c'est un loisir
> 
> ...









Je garde cette citation pour plus tard, héhé.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hé, hé


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 10.000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Santé


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Allez Karl, t'es bientot plus Major


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, je suis toujours pas Hulk


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens, je suis toujours pas Hulk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je vais continuer les pompes et l'UltraFlood


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Santé
> 
> 
> ...



Tout travail mérite récompense


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tout travail mérite récompense
> 
> ...



oh, là c'est bénévole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci quand meme


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà ? Les 10 000 t'ont donné un coup de vieux ou quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Déjà ? Les 10 000 t'ont donné un coup de vieux ou quoi ?  *



le week-end a été bien arrosé, il faudrait que je reprenne quelques forces


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Allez Karl, t'es bientot plus Major
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mon rythme actuel, c'est pas encore demain !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'y crois !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Tu voulais lancer un nouveau sujet de discussion


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A mon rythme actuel, c'est pas encore demain !
> 
> ...



Ca va arriver bien assez vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et si ca se trouve ca se fera meme sur ce futur feu-thread


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tu voulais lancer un nouveau sujet de discussion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais ! Mais je vais le faire "au bar" afin d'avoir plusieures réponses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu t'en vas, bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais ! Mais je vais le faire "au bar" afin d'avoir plusieures réponses
> 
> ...



je vais attendre un peu pour voir ca


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

T'es sur que la Bar est l'endroit le plus approprié ?
le Forums Développement serait peut-etre mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais ! Mais je vais le faire "au bar" afin d'avoir plusieures réponses
> 
> ...



bon toujours rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je vais y aller


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon toujours rien
> 
> ...



Quoique ca va peut-etre arriver d'ici peu


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * T'es sur que la Bar est l'endroit le plus approprié ?
> le Forums Développement serait peut-etre mieux
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai longuement hesité, mais le bar se prête mieux aux conneries !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Ahhh!!!!
le voilà le nouveau sujet deKarl "Avouez le" .
je sais pas encore je verais ca quand il fera jour


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je vais attendre un peu pour voir ca
> 
> ...



Euh... ne t'attends pas à quelque chose qui va modifier l'équilibre mondial


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ahhh!!!!
> le voilà le nouveau sujet deKarl "Avouez le" .
> je sais pas encore je verais ca quand il fera jour
> 
> ...



Tu as bien un "vieux' disque secret !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Non, rien !
C'est juste pour énerver les modérateurs


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Il commence à se faire tard et Globalcut ne veut toujours pas fêter ses 10000 !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Bon bein,  je vais encore tourner en rond tout seul avant d'éteindre....


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

N'empêche cela me tracasse de plus en plus : que va-t-on devenir une fois ce thread fermé ?


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Une cellule psychologique sera mise en place j'espère !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

"Ma bibliothèque est plus petite que celle de Sartre mais plus grande que celle de Benjamin Castaldi (je l'espère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)"


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

IL y a grève d'ultraflood ou quoi ?


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Trop tard pour la cellule psychologique : je suis déjà perdu


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Pour un fois que j'étais au calme ... il n'y a personne ....
Je comprends pourquoi Dark Templar a pété un plomb


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

NOIR DESIR - Holy Economic War
DRUGSTORE - Kill the president
B. FONTAINE+NOIR DESIR - Baby boum boum
BOO RADLEYS - Upon 9th and fairchild
The SMITHS - Handsome devil
THE CLASH - Police and Thieves
TETES RAIDES+N.D. - L'identité
The SMITHS - Heaven knows I'm miserable now
THE CLASH - Guns of Brixton
SONIC YOUTH - Orange rolls, Angel's stips
BERURIER NOIR -Conte cruel de la jeunesse

Merci à iTunes d'avoir comblé librement ce vide ...


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Je me souhaite une bonne nuit


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Finallement la cellule psychologique, c'est une bonne idée !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Ou directement l'asile ?


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

CHOKEBORE - Police
Obligé d'attendre la fin de ce morceau !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui je sais Finn, il y a des flic sympas ... mais on ne les voit jamais


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Passez une belle journée pluvieuse !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Bravo aux 10 000 posts !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je fais court là mais les louanges vont vite arriver : va fêter dans le forum réagissez" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens Finn t'es toujours pas sur dans le team SETI
> 
> 
> 
> ...























 pardon


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens, je suis toujours pas Hulk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mais t'es bien fluo je trouve !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Comment ty fais çà ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Déjà ? Les 10 000 t'ont donné un coup de vieux ou quoi ?  *



Fais gaffe un coup de Vieuxbig çà peut faire mal !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Une cellule psychologique sera mise en place j'espère !  *



oui oui bien sûr


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Non, rien !
> C'est juste pour énerver les modérateurs
> 
> 
> ...



"même pas peur, même pas peur, na ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " 
Bwalou et Kwala


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

_Vénérable sage_











Si çà c'est pas du foutage de gueule !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo !!! Bravo !! Bravo !!! (ensuite y a quoi comme statut ? )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui je sais Finn, il y a des flic sympas ... mais on ne les voit jamais
> 
> 
> ...



mais si : dans ton ©


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fais gaffe un coup de Vieuxbig çà peut faire mal !!
> 
> ...



mdr le gros lapsus que j'ai fait !! Je voulais dire Thebig !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (s'il me choppe dans ce coin là, je suis bon pour lui offrir des nouveaux pantalons !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non mais t'es bien fluo je trouve !!!
> 
> ...



test


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je me souhaite une bonne nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> test   *



 retest ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> "même pas peur, même pas peur, na !
> 
> ...



Flute de flute !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est Boowa et Kwala !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Flute de flute !!
> 
> ...



Petit jeu pour les MGZ 
	







 Attention çà fait peur !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Pour les matinaux, n'oubliez pas la douche !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

flute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 çà conserve pas le lien exact !! Rhâlala

Bon vous cliquez sur "les jeux Boowa et Kwala", puis direction "rigolo" et après vous cliquez sur "ces mots qui font peur" ou sur  "la douche de Kwala" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci qui ?


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fais gaffe un coup de Vieuxbig çà peut faire mal !!
> 
> ...










Excellent 

[Edit]




Pas vu que c'était un lapsus


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je me souhaite une bonne nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, ben j'va m'souhaiter une bonne journée alors


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Merci qui ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu parles, c'est stressant de l'entendre chanter dès le matin


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Non, rien !
> C'est juste pour énerver les modérateurs
> 
> 
> ...



pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Il commence à se faire tard et Globalcut ne veut toujours pas fêter ses 10000 !  *



ok, on se fait un petite sauterie un de ces 4


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * N'empêche cela me tracasse de plus en plus : que va-t-on devenir une fois ce thread fermé ?  *



il va falloir qu'on passe a la phase 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tu te souvient de ce que c'est


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Une cellule psychologique sera mise en place j'espère !  *



Pourquoi faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ca va tres bien


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ou directement l'asile ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juste une petite lobotomie


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo aux 10 000 posts !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non mais t'es bien fluo je trouve !!!
> 
> ...



t'as qu'a rentrer le code html des couleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par exemlpe : #0066FF 
*ce qui donne ca *


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui oui bien sûr
> 
> ...



bonee idée pour aller UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Vénérable sage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'UltraFlood mene à la sagesse


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

UltraFloofloo UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * UltraFloofloo UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 rien d'autre à faire


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Dis moi DarkTemplar, c'est qui ton nouvel avatar ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

En parlant avatar, j'arrive toujours pas à voir le tiens Finn


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Dis moi DarkTemplar, c'est qui ton nouvel avatar ?  *


tout d'abord, bonjour Global, et bravo pour ton statut de "Vénérable Sage" (même si pour l'avoir atteint en 8 mois, ils auraient pu te file autre chose).


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Fais gaffe de pas te crever un oeil en te grattant


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> tout d'abord, bonjour Global, et bravo pour ton statut de "Vénérable Sage" (même si pour l'avoir atteint en 8 mois, ils auraient pu te file autre chose).  *



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pour le "Vénérable Sage" ca ne me darrange pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis le premier sage de MacG


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Fais gaffe de pas te crever un oeil en te grattant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est donc pour ça que le capitaine crochet est borgne et castré !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * En parlant avatar, j'arrive toujours pas à voir le tiens Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas ma faute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourtant je le vois bien moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis jep eux même pas le mettre sur une page perso...

Bon allez sur ce @+ , y a trop d'orage dans le coin


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est donc pour ça que le capitaine crochet est borgne et castré !
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

fais gaffe a toi quand meme


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas ma faute
> 
> ...



Bon orage


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon orage
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Ensuite, t'as eu du bol que je passe par là au bon moment, parce qu'avec ton rythme, j'avais de grandes chances de rater ta question.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Et enfin, la réponse :
C'est Zeratul, Prêteur des Templiers Noirs, âgé de 634 ans (enfin, au moment de la sortie de Starcraft, maintenant il en a bien 638, il a pris un sacré coup de vieux).


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Et puis désolé pour le retard de réponse, mais mon Netscape se tape des petits déilres


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Merci, il a l'aire bien sympa


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis désolé pour le retard de réponse, mais mon Netscape se tape des petits déilres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi t'utilises Netscape


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourquoi t'utilises Netscape
> 
> ...


Parce que sous Mac OS 9, c'est soit Netscape soit IE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis mon modem numeris fonctionne que sous OS 9, et c'est toujours ça de gagné par rapport au modem 56 k.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Merci, il a l'aire bien sympa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, ben j'aurais préfére avoir des mains normales, je sais pas qui lui a greffé ces griffes mais ça fait vraiment pas bô.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Parce que sous Mac OS 9, c'est soit Netscape soit IE
> 
> Et puis mon modem numeris fonctionne que sous OS 9, et c'est toujours ça de gagné par rapport au modem 56 k.
> ...



Moi ausi je suis sous 9 et Mozilla carbure bien, moins de plantage qu'avec Netscape


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Jamais eu de plantages avec Netscape, juste des ralentissements (voir ici).

Est-ce qu'il y a des onglets dans Mozilla ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Jamais eu de plantages avec Netscape, juste des ralentissements (voir ici).
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a des onglets dans Mozilla ?  *



oui


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Je trouve pas de version OS 9 sur le site


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Zut, pas de refurb cette semaine


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

c'est par là version 1.2.1 je crois


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Merci, c'est bien ça, j'avais juste arrêté de descendre à la 1.3b, je me décourage trop vite.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Zut, pas de refurb cette semaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zut, comme tu dis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de toute facon je l'avais zappé, je suis pas habitué à leur nouvel horaire


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Merci, c'est bien ça, j'avais juste arrêté de descendre à la 1.3b, je me décourage trop vite.
> *








 tu es pourtant bien courageux ici


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Un petit garçon de 5 ans et sa mère vont au McDonald's.
Le petit garçon regarde la caissière et dit :
" Suce ma quequette et ma grosse ostie. "
La caissière embarrassée regarde la mère du petit garçon.
Le petit garçon recommence : Suce ma quequette et ma grosse  ostie
Cette fois la mère du petit garçon intervient :
" Enlève ton bonbon de ta bouche quand tu parles. "
Le petit garçon : " Six MacCroquettes et un gros Pepsi ... "


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Encore


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Une devinette de Pâques :

Comment fait-on pour savoir si un lapin en chocolat est un mâle  ou une femelle ?


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Une devinette de Pâques :
> 
> Comment fait-on pour savoir si un lapin en chocolat est un mâle  ou une femelle ?  *


Je demanderais au prochain que je vois, la réponse dans 9 mois


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Après une demi heure de dl j'ai pu tester mozilla


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Déjà c'est en anglais, mais bon, c'est pas trop grave


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Ensuite, y a des éléments de Netscape qui sont incroporés dans l'interface, alors y a des grosses coupures, c'est moche.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Mais surtout, y a le même bug ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Ca doit venir du moteur qui est le même je crois, non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Alors Mozilla -----&gt; Poubelle
J'ai repris Netscape en attendant.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

tant pis


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

allez j'ai faim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à tableuh


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

et donc à tout à l'heure


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Bon appétit alors


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Je vais pas tarder non plus.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

BOUH !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Attention post sérieux !! 

Un petit cours dintroduction à la psychologie sociale ? 

 Why does Bush want to attack Iraq? 
 (à partir de la 3ème diapositive) 
 de Tom Postmes et Jolanda Jetten 

 =&gt; http://www.ex.ac.uk/Psychology/docs/courses/1002/pso/introduction.ppt 
 (présentation PowerPoint)


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * BOUH !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAHHH !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Un petit cours dintroduction à la psychologie sociale ?  *


Euh je  crois  que je l'ai déjà vu mais je suis pas sur, alors j'attendrai de quitter l'ordi pour lancer le téléchargement.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * BOUH !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 y'a toujours de l'orage


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Attention post sérieux !!
> 
> Un petit cours dintroduction à la psychologie sociale ?
> 
> ...



La version française ?


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Une petite brève :

"Un américain vient de sortir de 19 ans de coma ; "J'ai l'impression d'avoir passé une semaine dans Nice People "


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Une devinette de Pâques :
> 
> Comment fait-on pour savoir si un lapin en chocolat est un mâle  ou une femelle ?  *



et la réponse ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et la réponse ?
> 
> ...



C'est pourtant logique


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

Tu croques la tête et si elle est vide, c'est une femelle


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *  Tu croques la tête et si elle est vide, c'est une femelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je préfère ta blague chez MacDo


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je préfère ta blague chez MacDo
> 
> ...



Mais aussi,
on peux pas etre au top tout le temps


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juillet 2003)

Tu peux enlever le bonbon de ta bouche


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Tu peux enlever le bonbon de ta bouche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

splatch


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

il fait moins chaud mais il fait plus lourd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



combien ? 
je sais pas j'ai pas pesé


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

un post pour ca


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * un post pour ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben oui


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

et pourquoi pas


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Vive la mort de l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

ttttatatattatatatatataataaaaa


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Vive la mort de l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis pas au courant, c'est prévu pour quand ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et de quoi il souffre ?
Cancer ?
Indigestion (trop de posts) ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 malheureusement ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La version française ?
> 
> ...



Non en anglais.

Mais elle existe en français ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dis moi oui Karl, dis moi oui !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je suis pas au courant, c'est prévu pour quand ?
> 
> 
> ...



 [mode Karl40 on]De censure !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/mode Karl40 off] 

Non sérieusement, il ferme à la 500ième page. Celui qui poste le dernier message devient modo.... chez macbidouille


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

Tu ne m'imites pas assez bien, je t'ai reconnu


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Dis moi oui Karl, dis moi oui !!!
> 
> 
> ...



OUI !!!

Si tu la trouves en français, je suis preneur car avec mon niveau de 6ème en anglais, je ne vais pas loin


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

&gt; Dark Templar et les autres qui lisent pas l'UltraFlood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui ca ferme à 500 et celui qui fait la 500e page devient modo.
Avec Karl40 on arrete a la page 499 et on vous invitons à faire de meme.
Si quelqu'un veux fermer ce thread ca sera Alèm ou personne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si quelqu'un d'autre fait cette page 500 et donc qu'il devient modo, il se prepare de serieuses nuits blanches


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si tu la trouves en français, je suis preneur
> 
> ...



Moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête à traduire ça si ça à déjà été fait


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Petit jeu pour les MGZ
> 
> ...








J'ai pô trouvé Quaaaakeuh...


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Avec Karl40 on arrete a la page 499 et on vous invitons à faire de meme *


Ben prévenez à ce moment là.
Pour moi je crois que ce sera page 624, mais peut-être en fait à la fin de la 623,  alors prévenez 2-3 pages à l'avance quand-même.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben prévenez à ce moment là.
> Pour moi je crois que ce sera page 624, mais peut-être en fait à la fin de la 623,  alors prévenez 2-3 pages à l'avance quand-même.
> 
> ...



No problemo


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

pour info on en est a la page 446, donc encore 53 pages soit environ 1325 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

environ 1300 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais y'en a un qui va plus etre major d'ici là


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

1300 c'est trop peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on pourrait pas avoir une petite rallonge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jusqu'à 1000 pages ca serait pas mal en faite


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

ou 1001


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

patatatralala


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

et paf le chien


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

zut, faudrait pas gâcher


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

non, ca serait bete


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juillet 2003)

salut , Vénérable Sage ! ...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * environ
> Mais y'en a un qui va plus etre major d'ici là
> 
> 
> ...



YESSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

Si je garde ma vitesse actuelle, la semaine prochaine un nouveau Karl40


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben prévenez à ce moment là.  *



Ouais, faudra voir ... T'as pas envie de devenir modérateur ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *jusqu'à 1000 pages ca serait pas mal en faite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut pas exagérer global, disons 950.


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

petit bonsoir les gens en passant


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * petit bonsoir les gens en passant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell-o Ginette


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * salut , Vénérable Sage ! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut à toi Anntraxh


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Faut pas exagérer global, disons 950.  *



vas pour 950 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a plus qu'a convaincre le chef


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

felicitation un peu en retard pour tes 10000 posts:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Si je garde ma vitesse actuelle, la semaine prochaine un nouveau Karl40
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu fais pas d'heures supp


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

bon apero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bon resto( _en tout cas, moi j'y vais)_


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

je comprends pas Karl, il est dejà major


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

bon allez bonne soirée, à demain si ce thread existe toujours


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour Ginette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi rester major alors que l'on peut devenir accro ?

Bonne soirée Ginette


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu fais pas d'heures supp
> 
> ...



J'aimerais ne faire que ça mais cela ne dépend pas que de moi !
(je parle de l'ultraflood et non des heures sup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Je repasse en fin de soirée.


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

D'ici là, faisez pas les cons


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * felicitation un peu en retard pour tes 10000 posts:
> 
> 
> 
> *



Merci, j'adore cette photo


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * D'ici là, faisez pas les cons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nan


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

je va jouer a la PS2


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

faut que je me trouve des activités pour aprés l'UltraFlood


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci, j'adore cette photo
> 
> ...



Good for you, Good for you !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug] *
> 
> Good for you, Good for you !  *



God for me, God for me


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> God for me, God for me
> 
> ...



Good for us


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

b'soar !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

non, rien


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * b'soar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell-o maitre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



content de te revoir par ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh, c'est pas encore qu'on ferme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 reviens un peu plus tard pour ca


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

encore rien


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * b'soar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca c'est du MiniFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Tiens qui c'est qu'a changé le sujet ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens qui c'est qu'a changé le sujet ?  *



po grav


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Pas le courage de t'attendre Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Et bonjour aux UltraFlooders du matin


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonne nuit à toi aussi


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Pas le courage de t'attendre Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coucou Karl, tu dois venir?


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> coucou Karl, tu dois venir?
> 
> 
> ...


je me sens un peu seul, il ya quelqu'un?


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

bon allez bonne nuit, je bosse demain


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Et bonjour aux UltraFlooders du matin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit à tous et toutes !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon allez bonne nuit, je bosse demain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon courage pour demain Ginette !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Bravo pour ton nouveau statut Globalcut !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

C'est quand même bien triste cette fermeture programée de ce magnifique sujet !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Quel va être le nouveau lieu de l'ultraflood ?


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Car, il y aura forcément un nouvel endroit, non ?


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Enfin, il reste encore 52 pages !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Ca laisse le temps de voir venir !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Ca laisse le temps de trouver une solution adaptée à chaque camp !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi Finn ne veut pas de l'ultrafllood au  bar !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Remarque peut-être que quelqu'un à déjà trouvé une solution pour pallier à la fermeture de l'ultraflood !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Désolée mais je n'ai pas lu toutes les pages précedentes !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Bon, il est peut-être l'heure d'aller se coucher !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Surtout que je suis toute seule ce soir !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Tout le monde dort !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Ou tout le monde est en vacances !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

C'est vrai que ça doit être chouette les vacances !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Pour l'instant pas de vacances mais des révisions, c'est chouette aussi les révisions !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Bon, je vous laisse !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Bonne journée à tous les ultraflooders et les ultrafloodeuses !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Et bravo encore Globalcut pour tes 10000 euh ... pardon ... pour tes 11134 à l'heure où j'écris !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Tu avances super vite quand même !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Et bravo encore Globalcut pour tes 10000 euh ... pardon ... pour tes 11134 à l'heure où j'écris !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petite erreur, 10134 posts, faut pas exagérer quand même !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Bon cette fois-ci, je suis partie !  

Bonne nuit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_désolée Black Beru pour le dérangement !_


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Tout ça comme réponses !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Bon je crois que c'était pas bon alors je refais.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Allez on oublie tout ce que j'i dit avant, on fait comme si j'arrivais au post suivant.

Zêtes prêts ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour personne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_oui c'est mieux, là. beaucoup mieux._


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Eh en voilà, même pas un petit post d'oupsy pour venir me remonter le moral.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Playaman a du se coucher plus tôt que d'habitude, je l'ai pas vu non plus.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Faudra que j'invite du monde la prochaine fois


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

A demain


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bonjour dark, bonjour les autres


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

ce matin, on se motive, ce soir c'est le week end


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

allez un petit café et c'est parti


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> bonjour dark, bonjour les autres
> 
> 
> ...



Hell-o


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * ce matin, on se motive, ce soir c'est le week end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh, y'a encore vendredi


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo pour ton nouveau statut Globalcut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne comprend pas pourquoi Finn ne veut pas de l'ultrafllood au  bar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















tu peux pas faire quelquechose pour qu'il change d'avis


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Ou tout le monde est en vacances !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 non


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Petite erreur, 10134 posts, faut pas exagérer quand même !
> 
> ...



oui, 1000 par jour c'est difficile


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour personne !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Salut à toi

c'est pas facile tout les jours l'UltraFlood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais c'est bien tu te decourage pas trop


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

&gt; DarkTemplar : plus que 49 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je te laisse faire la conversion


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Bon une difficile journée en perspective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






à tout à l'heure


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

Encore une excellente journée commençant par une petite engueulade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel monde de c....


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

Désolé pour hier soir, j'étais dans le brouillard ....


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Désolé pour hier soir, j'étais dans le brouillard ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problemo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on a tout l'UltraFlood devant nous


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Rester zen, surtout rester zen


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

de toute facon le monde va continuer à tourner


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

et puis voilà c'est tout


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

autant prendre du bon temps et pas se stresser


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

parcequ'il y'en a marre


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Rester zen, surtout rester zen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, je préfère gueuler un bon coup !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Faudra que tu m'apprennes


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

bientot midi


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolé, je préfère gueuler un bon coup !!!
> 
> ...



même aprés des clients


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

basta, ras le bol


----------



## playaman (17 Juillet 2003)

13'247 plus tard...Le retour !

Bonjour tout le monde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon mangé à tous !












*félicitations Global* tes 10'000 !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * 13'247 plus tard...Le retour !
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> ...



Merci et well come back


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La version française ?
> 
> ...



elle est ici désormais.

traduction _approximative_

Je vais également la mettre au bar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne comprend pas pourquoi Finn ne veut pas de l'ultrafllood au  bar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'ultraflood oui mais pasdevant chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 (c'est un peu comme les décharges publiques : il en faut bien une mais personne n'en veut chez lui !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> même aprés des clients
> 
> ...



Bah, non, jamais les clients ! On a les "petits chefs" pour se défouler


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * &gt; DarkTemplar : plus que 49 pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7,47 euros ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * ce matin, on se motive, ce soir c'est le week end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens c'est marrant, barbarella aussi se croyait à vendredi


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> elle est ici désormais.
> *



Excellente initiative  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les modérateurs, plus jamais je ne critiquerai (sauf certains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * mais c'est bien tu te decourage pas trop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour ce qui reste, faut bien que j'en profite un peu, j'ai regardé, mon premier post date du 28 juin, j'aurais fait en gros un mois.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * &gt; DarkTemplar : plus que 49 pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je vais pas m'embêter à faire la conversion à chaque fois.
Soit j'ai le courage d'aller cliquer en haut de la page dans mon Profil pour changer à 25 post/page, soit je m'arrête à la 623.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> elle est ici désormais.
> 
> ...



Un petit cours de psychologie sociale 

Viendez donner vos avis


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Au fait, l'ultraflood date du 24/04/02, le jour de mon inscription 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Nan mais faut pas vous fâcher, c'était juste histoire de dire un truc avant que ça ferme_


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 7,47 euros ?
> 
> ...


T'as oublié les charges


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Bonne journée Dark


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne journée Dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci, 

Bonne journée à tous ceux qui passent ici pour les 50 dernières pages


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'as oublié les charges
> 
> 
> ...



H.T. ou T.T.C. ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excellente initiative
> 
> ...



merci


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci,
> 
> Bonne journée à tous ceux qui passent ici pour les 50 dernières pages
> ...



t'inquietes, on va pas tout finir aujourd'hui


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Au fait, si c'est un anonyme qui poste sur la 500ème page, vous faites quoi ?
 <ul type="square">  [*]Vous fermez quand même  [*]Vous attendez qu'un enregistré poste [*]Vous regardez son IP pour trouver qui est le put*** de membre qui s'est délogué pour embêter le monde [*]Autre [/list]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

Time to eat !!


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> H.T. ou T.T.C. ?  *


Quand on voit la vitesse à laquelle défilent les pages, on peut considérer que c'est un prodruit de consommation courante donc avec TVA à 5,6.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait, si c'est un anonyme qui poste sur la 500ème page, vous faites quoi ?
> <ul type="square">  [*]Vous fermez quand même  [*]Vous attendez qu'un enregistré poste [*]Vous regardez son IP pour trouver qui est le put*** de membre qui s'est délogué pour embêter le monde [*]Autre [/list]
> 
> 
> ...



Faut demander ca à Benjamin, c'est lui qui a eu cette excellente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 idée


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Time to eat !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon app, moi je vais au taf, à toute


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quand on voit la vitesse à laquelle défilent les pages, on peut considérer que c'est un prodruit de consommation courante donc avec TVA à 5,6.
> 
> 
> ...




sur place ou à emporter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous fait un paquet cadeau


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Time to eat !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh, time to respond to my answer d'abord


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon app, moi je vais au taf, à toute
> 
> ...


C'est quand ta prochaine pause ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je vous fait un paquet cadeau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui et une facture pour la garantie si possible.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est quand ta prochaine pause ?
> 
> 
> ...



maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui et une facture pour la garantie si possible.
> 
> 
> ...



T'as besoin d'une facture proforma aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh, time to respond to my answer d'abord
> 
> 
> ...



euh!!! c'etait quoi la question


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faut demander ca à Benjamin, c'est lui qui a eu cette excellente
> 
> ...



On peut avoir sa photo ? C'est pour un ami corse


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'as besoin d'une facture proforma aussi
> 
> ...


Ca dépend, c'est une garantie de combien de temps ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

coucou


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> maintenant
> 
> ...


Déjà


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * coucou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A 2 heures faut faire coucou coucou


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> euh!!! c'etait quoi la question
> 
> ...


Quoi t'est-ce-ti-donc ki font si c'est un anonyme qui poste ?


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'ultraflood oui mais pasdevant chez moi
> 
> ...



C'est pas très gentil de comparer l'ultraflood à une décharge publique !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*L'ultraflood est un endroit très agréable ! Qui aurait tout à fait sa place sur un forum comme le bar ! *


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On peut avoir sa photo ? C'est pour un ami corse
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ca dépend, c'est une garantie de combien de temps ?
> 
> 
> ...



Garantie satisfait ou pas remboursé


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> A 2 heures faut faire coucou coucou
> 
> 
> ...



et a 14h30 j'aurais du faire
coucou coucouc cou


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas très gentil de comparer l'ultraflood à une décharge publique !
> 
> ...



Merci de le souligner


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * coucou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coucou aussi !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quoi t'est-ce-ti-donc ki font si c'est un anonyme qui poste ?  *



Il faut voir ca avec Benjamin


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas très gentil de comparer l'ultraflood à une décharge publique !
> 
> ...



j'ui parle plus à Finn


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ui parle plus à Finn
> 
> ...



Moi non plus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est plus difficile !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Garantie satisfait ou pas remboursé
> 
> ...


Et combien de temps ?

(de toute façon, vu que la consultation de l'utraflood est gratuite, je pers pas grand chose).


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et combien de temps ?
> 
> (de toute façon, vu que la consultation de l'utraflood est gratuite, je pers pas grand chose).  *



juste le temps que le livreur te fasse signé et c'est fini


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi non plus !
> 
> ...



Je suis avec toi


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi non plus !
> 
> ...



Tu as d'autres moyens de persuasion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Saches en tirer bon profit pour toi (et pour nous surtout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Tiens ficelle vient de passer Vétéran.


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je suis avec toi
> 
> ...



Merci Global !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> MdR
> 
> ...



Quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est pas top ce portait robot ?


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu as d'autres moyens de persuasion
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, je vais sortir ma botte secrète !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est vrai, je vais sortir ma botte secrète !
> 
> ...

















prends des photos


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas non !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne pense pas non !
> 
> ...



bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tiens nous au courant au moins


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Si le bar n'accepte pas d'accueillir l'ultraflood, peut-être pourrions nous essayer dans le forum "réagissez" ?


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon
> 
> ...



Pour l'instant, Finn n'accepte qu'un miniflood (1post/mois) !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour l'instant, Finn n'accepte qu'un miniflood (1post/mois) !
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Si le bar n'accepte pas d'accueillir l'ultraflood, peut-être pourrions nous essayer dans le forum "réagissez" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu connais un modo là bas ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> vas pour 950
> 
> ...



Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi vous pourriez aller jusqu'à 10'000... Mais c'est pas moi qui râle...


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu connais un modo là bas ?
> *



euh .... ben y'a bien WebO !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 :


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quand même bien triste cette fermeture programée de ce magnifique sujet !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais, ça ne fera que la 3e fois que ça arrive dans les forums...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne comprend pas pourquoi Finn ne veut pas de l'ultrafllood au  bar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



&lt;air innocent&gt;

Moi je j'aimerais bien... Comment j'irais flooder chez lui rien que que comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







&lt;/air innocent&gt;


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Pour l'instant pas de vacances mais des révisions, c'est chouette aussi les révisions !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh... tu me permettras de ne pas être tout à fait d'accord avec toi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Bon cette fois-ci, je suis partie !
> 
> Bonne nuit !
> 
> ...



Y a pas de mal, tu sais tu n'es pas la première


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi vous pourriez aller jusqu'à 10'000... Mais c'est pas moi qui râle...  *



je sais bien


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Les modérateurs, plus jamais je ne critiquerai (sauf certains
> 
> ...



Y a encore deux mots en trop, mais le lavage de cerveau est en bonne voie


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> euh .... ben y'a bien WebO !
> 
> ...



ah oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tiens, il arrive pas a lire les power point


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Tu sais, ça ne fera que la 3e fois que ça arrive dans les forums...  *


On peut voir les 2 premuères ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Si le bar n'accepte pas d'accueillir l'ultraflood, peut-être pourrions nous essayer dans le forum "réagissez" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chez WebOliver? Je VEUX voir ça


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Au fait Beru, pendant que je te tiens, tu pourrais pas répondre à ma question de la page précédente ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Y a encore deux mots en trop, mais le lavage de cerveau est en bonne voie
> 
> ...



je vois pas lesquels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Posté à l'origine par KARL40[img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/crazy.gif[/img]  *
> 
> Les modérateurs, plus jamais je ne critiquerai (sauf certains )   *


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait Beru, pendant que je te tiens, tu pourrais pas répondre à ma question de la page précédente ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si c'est un anonyme qui poste? Franchement aucune idée... J'aviserai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais oublie pas que j'ai accès à toutes les IPs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso je suis partisan de la solution Alèm...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait Beru, pendant que je te tiens, tu pourrais pas répondre à ma question de la page précédente ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es bouché ?


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Chez WebOliver? Je VEUX voir ça
> 
> ...



Ca pourrait être sympa !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca pourrait être sympa !
> 
> ...



il faut demander la permission avant


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Si c'est un anonyme qui poste? Franchement aucune idée... J'aviserai
> 
> ...



Désolée, mais c'est quoi la solution Alèm ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> On peut voir les 2 premuères ?
> 
> 
> ...



Le train, fermé par accord à la page 100, et  Concurrençons le train fermé par mégarde seulement à la page 101 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , et rouvert clandestinement par la suite par un modérateur malveillant


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il faut demander la permission avant
> 
> ...



Ben non, ça va gacher l'effet de surprise !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'es bouché ?  *


Ben non, il est modérateur du forum quand-même.

La preuve, il m'a répondu.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Mais oublie pas que j'ai accès à toutes les IPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et si je me connecte depuis un Cyber-Café au Japon, que je floode jusqu'à la page 501, on pourra continuer ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolée, mais c'est quoi la solution Alèm ?
> 
> ...



C'est Alèm qui a lancé le sujet, donc ça paraîtrait logique que ce soit lui qui le ferme... Ce d'autant plus qu'il est déjà modérateur.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben non, il est modérateur du forum quand-même.
> 
> La preuve, il m'a répondu.  *



Moi il me semblait que c'était à toi que ça s'adressait, parce que Global a déjà répondu deux fois


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Ce d'autant plus qu'il est déjà modérateur.   *


Je savais pas qu'il avai les droits de modération dans quelque forum que ce soit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je croyais que la solution alèm était de lui faire poster le message de la page 500 puis que quelqu'un ferme.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et si je me connecte depuis un Cyber-Café au Japon, que je floode jusqu'à la page 501, on pourra continuer ?
> 
> 
> ...



Tu risques juste de descendre encore la réputation de ce post qui est déjà bien basse... 

Excuse-moi, mais je préfère la solution à Global et Karl de s'arrêter à la page 499... Plus "adulte" (sans sous-entendus)


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> C'est Alèm qui a lancé le sujet, donc ça paraîtrait logique que ce soit lui qui le ferme... Ce d'autant plus qu'il est déjà modérateur.   *



Ok merci de m'avoir répondu, en effet, cela semble être la meilleure solution !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je savais pas qu'il avai les droits de modération dans quelque forum que ce soit
> 
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé si j'ai mal expliqué...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Moi il me semblait que c'était à toi que ça s'adressait*


C'est boien ce que j'avais compris.
Mais global m'avait donné comme réponse de m'adresser à benjamin, alors comme tu étais là je me suis dit que tu ferais office d'autorité compétente.


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> C'est exactement ça
> 
> ...



Non, non, c'était très bien expliqué !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Excuse-moi, mais je préfère la solution à Global et Karl de s'arrêter à la page 499  *


C'est de toute façon ce que je compte faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (l'avion vers le Japon est trop cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Au fait, pour global, je suis passé en 25 messages par page, donc j'ai le même affichage que vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (plus que 454 pages).


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Cool DarkTemplar, nous voilà sinchro


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Désolé si j'ai été un peu sec mais là les clients commencent à me les briser menu, et je me laisse un peu emporter


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

et en plus à cause d'eux, je peux pas bien UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Content que tu veuilles aussi t'arreter a 499


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Content que tu veuille aussi t'arreter a 499
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sérieux vous voulez tous vous arrêter à 499, ce ne serait pas plus sympa d'atteindre les 500 ?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et en plus à cause d'eux, je peux pas bien UltraFlooder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Là ils exagèrent !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sérieux vous voulez tous vous arrêter à 499, ce ne serait pas plus sympa d'atteindre les 500 ?
> 
> ...


Dès qu'on atteint les 500 ça ferme.

La plupart pensent que c'est à alèm, le créateur du post de le faire.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Content que tu veuilles aussi t'arreter a 499
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauf si on obtient une ralonge


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Dès qu'on atteint les 500 ça ferme.
> 
> La plupart pensent que c'est à alèm, le créateur du post de le faire.
> ...



Ok, donc c'est pas à la fin de la page 500 que ça ferme mais au premier message de la 500 ! C'est ça ?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, donc c'est pas à la fin de la page 500 que ça ferme mais au premier message de la 500 ! C'est ça ?
> 
> ...


Je crois.

La réponse doit se situer dans un message de benjamin, après la  page 350, ça te fait juste 2500 messages à lire si t'es motivée.


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Sauf si on obtient une ralonge
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas gagné !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas gagné !
> 
> ...


On peut essayer une petition


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

On peut espérer les  20 votes


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Ou un sondage.

Vu que ceux qui aiment l'Ultraflood passent ici, ils vont voter, et ceux qui aiment pas seront pas au courant donc trs peu de votes positifs.


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> On peut essayer une petition
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait, c'est une bonne idée !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sérieux vous voulez tous vous arrêter à 499, ce ne serait pas plus sympa d'atteindre les 500 ?
> 
> ...



si tu veux etre modo vas-y


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *donc trs peu de votes positifs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh, j'voulais dire négatifs bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou positifs si on se place du côté de ceux qui râlent.


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Sauf si on obtient une ralonge
> 
> 
> ...



Bien sur


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Bon faut que j'y aille.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

A demain


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> si tu veux etre modo vas-y
> 
> ...




Non mais je n'avais pas compris, je croyais que le sujet fermait à la fin de la page 500 !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * On peut espérer les  20 votes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh non beaucoup plus ! Au moins 50 !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Et bonne prise de tête avec tes clients Global


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ou un sondage.
> 
> Vu que ceux qui aiment l'Ultraflood passent ici, ils vont voter, et ceux qui aiment pas seront pas au courant donc trs peu de votes positifs.
> 
> ...



Le sondage ça aura moins d'impact, je pense !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> si tu veux etre modo vas-y
> 
> ...


Modo dans quel forum ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spécial dans ton © ?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le sondage ça aura moins d'impact, je pense !
> 
> ...


Une pétition à 50 votes (sur 10 000 membres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ça en aura pas beaucoup non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Modo dans quel forum ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, donc c'est pas à la fin de la page 500 que ça ferme mais au premier message de la 500 ! C'est ça ?
> 
> ...





			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Allez, le premier qui arrive à 500 devient modérateur (sous réserve d'une appréciation favorable du jury*). Après, on pourra passer à un autre défi (et puis cela laisse une belle longueur d'avance face aux autres sujets).
> 
> *moi   *



aprés il a preciser que ce nouveau modératur devrait fermer le sujet


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon allez A+


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Une pétition à 50 votes (sur 10 000 membres
> 
> 
> ...



Pas 10000 membres, 10000 pseudos plutôt !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> aprés il a preciser que ce nouveau modératur devrait fermer le sujet
> 
> ...


Donc modérateur dans la MGZ ?
On a qu'à mettre quelqu'u qui a un Lc 475 qui peut pas dépasser Wolfenstein 3D. :d
Il sera pas accepté comme modo ici et on continuera. (bon allez, j'arrête de délirer et je m'en vais).


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Une pétition à 50 votes (sur 10 000 membres
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai dans ce cas il faut autant de personnes que de pages sur ce sujet soit 500 personnes ! C'est possible je pense !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * A demain  *



A demain


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bon allez A+
> 
> 
> ...



@+ Dark Templar !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh non beaucoup plus ! Au moins 50 !
> 
> ...



plus meme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




beaucoup plus


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et bonne prise de tête avec tes clients Global
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Non mais je n'avais pas compris, je croyais que le sujet fermait à la fin de la page 500 !
> ...



oui aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Modo dans quel forum ?
> 
> 
> ...



En ENFER


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bon allez A+
> 
> 
> ...



++


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est vrai dans ce cas il faut autant de personnes que de pages sur ce sujet soit 500 personnes ! C'est possible je pense !
> 
> ...



Les nouveaux pseudos vont fuser


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Les nouveaux pseudos vont fuser
> 
> ...



Ça ne fera que mon trentième.


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Ou mon deuxième...je ne sais plus.


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

En fait, peu importe.


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * En fait, peu importe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout à fait


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et bonne prise de tête avec tes clients Global
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais c'est qu'ils continuent


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais c'est qu'ils continuent
> 
> ...



à 19h00 je me taille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ils attendrons demain


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

non mais


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

c'est dingue ca, c'est tout juste si je trouve 2 min pour venir UltraFlooder


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais c'est qu'ils continuent
> 
> ...



Bon courage !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, la journée est bientôt finie !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

alors du coup ca m'ennerve et je suis de mauvaise humeur


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

alors que si j'avais ma petite pause pépére, et bien je serais plus zen


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon courage !
> 
> ...



wi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vivement les vacances


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est boien ce que j'avais compris.
> Mais global m'avait donné comme réponse de m'adresser à benjamin, alors comme tu étais là je me suis dit que tu ferais office d'autorité compétente.
> 
> ...



Vindju, me voilà promu "autorité compétente" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ça sera quoi la prochaine étape? modérateur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2003)

ça y est je suis en week end


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, non, c'était très bien expliqué !
> 
> ...








(On sent là la copine de modérateur qui a dû consoler son homme de toutes les misères que lui font subir journellement des hordes de posteurs fous, clavier entre les dents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> * ça y est je suis en week end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est qui l'anonyme ?


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est qui l'anonyme ?
> 
> ...


c'est moi, j'avais pas vu que je n'étais pas identifier


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon courage !
> 
> ...


elle est finie


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

cassos


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Bonne soirée à toi Ginette !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Donc modérateur dans la MGZ ?
> *



Je crois pas... Les modérateurs MGZ sont tout simplement les rédacteurs MGZ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et encore, ceux qui bossent (de temps à autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

L'"honneur" de fermer reviendra de toutes façons soit à Slug soit à moi...


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Tu fais quoi ce soir ?


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Belle journée quand même aujourd'hui !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tiens c'est marrant, barbarella aussi se croyait à vendredi
> 
> 
> ...


et non je me suis pas trompée, je sais que l'on est jeudi


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

apero time


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Pffffffff, ca rame !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne soirée à toi Ginette !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci à toi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> * ça y est je suis en week end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ginette ????


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Pffffffff, ca rame !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouaiiiis


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est moi, j'avais pas vu que je n'étais pas identifier
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne idée l'UltraFlood en anonyme


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> elle est finie
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi
je repond plus au téléphone


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Tu fais quoi ce soir ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a qui est destiné la question?
si c'est moi je ne sais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je crois pas... Les modérateurs MGZ sont tout simplement les rédacteurs MGZ...
> 
> ...



En s'arretant à 499 on ferme pas


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

au fait bonsoir tous


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Tu pourrais venir sur le salon ultraflood Global !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il n'y a pas beaucoup de monde !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En s'arretant à 499 on ferme pas
> 
> ...



Ca reste à voir avec Alèm


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En s'arretant à 499 on ferme pas
> 
> ...



cette idée me plaît bien


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Tu fais quoi ce soir ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un peu d'UltraFlood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et toi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Belle journée quand même aujourd'hui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouais


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * apero time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens voilà une parole senssé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'y vais de ce pas


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Pffffffff, ca rame !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * au fait bonsoir tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonsoir ginette


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Tu pourrais venir sur le salon ultraflood Global !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas eu le temps cet aprem et la je vais au pub prendre l'apero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



peut-etre ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ca reste à voir avec Alèm
> 
> ...



c'est tout vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas de 500 pas de modo, pas de fermeture


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * apero time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est trop bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'y retourne


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 dans "Et avec Google" au Bar a dit:
			
		

> * et d'une:
> 
> 
> 
> *



avec ca tu vas gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je l'avais pas vu


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est trop bon
> 
> ...



allez encore un chti canon


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> allez encore un chti canon
> 
> ...



A la tienne Global !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A la tienne Global !
> 
> ...



merci à vous, toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







GROLAND TIME


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

La Bécasse Time ! 

_Oh dites donc elle est bonne la Kriek primeur cerise. MAgnifique petite mousse hier soir avec le vroum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * La Bécasse Time !
> 
> Oh dites donc elle est bonne la Kriek primeur cerise. MAgnifique petite mousse hier soir avec le vroum
> 
> ...



pas une petite poire avant


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

Ca devient ULTRAFLOOD ! by les Alcooliques Anonymes ici


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

Euh ... Bonsoir au fait !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

bon, ok, va pour 2


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ca devient ULTRAFLOOD ! by les Alcooliques Anonymes ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 c'est maintenant que tu t'en rend compte


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell-o du soir Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

hip


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

Ca y est, tout le monde a compris que l'on s'arrête à la page 499 ?!!
Comme ça nous verrons si Alem est un rebelle ou pas !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonsoir Karl 40 !


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avant je pensais que c'était juste rire et que les verres étaient vides !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ca y est, tout le monde a compris que l'on s'arrête à la page 499 ?!!
> Comme ça nous verrons si Alem est un rebelle ou pas !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonsoir Karl 40 !
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Avant je pensais que c'était juste rire et que les verres étaient vides !
> 
> ...



bien sur et on fume des cigarettes en chocolat


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et moi


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bien sur et on fume des cigarettes en chocolat
> 
> ...



Pas de cigarettes du tout plutôt !


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bien sur et on fume des cigarettes en chocolat
> 
> ...



Si je peux t'en conseiller !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si je peux t'en conseiller !
> 
> ...



pas plus de 2 par jour


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> et moi
> 
> 
> ...



Si à chaque fois que je te croisais ici je devais te dire bonjour, je ne posterai que ce mot


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Moi, j'utilise plutôt çà !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si à chaque fois que je te croisais ici je devais te dire bonjour, je ne posterai que ce mot
> 
> ...



Utilise "bonsoir" alors


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Moi, j'utilise plutôt çà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca a bon gout


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas de cigarettes du tout plutôt !
> 
> 
> ...



Choix volontaire ou "conseillé" ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn je te vois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















ah ok... c'est des fois un peu loin le japon


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Utilise "bonsoir" alors
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ca a bon gout
> 
> ...



Non, mais c'est une étape dans l'arrêt du tabac !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Choix volontaire ou "conseillé" ?  *



Les deux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 miam !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Boa noite
> 
> ...


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> Les deux !
> 
> 
> ...



Avec les euros économisés, tu pourras payer aux ultraflooders un joli cadeau !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Les deux !
> 
> ...



Finn, sort de ce corps


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Avec les euros économisés, tu pourras payer aux ultraflooders un joli cadeau !
> 
> ...








tu parles les patchs et gomme ca coute aussi cher que des cloppes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ca marche pas des masses


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Avec les euros économisés, tu pourras payer aux ultraflooders un joli cadeau !
> 
> ...



Quels cadeaux vous ferez plaisir ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quels cadeaux vous ferez plaisir ?  *



un portable


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quels cadeaux vous ferez plaisir ?  *



non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une bonne Guinness tous ensemble


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tu parles les patchs et gomme ca coute aussi cher que des cloppes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah merci pour ton soutien Global !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah merci pour ton soutien Global !
> 
> ...



ben c'est ce qu'on m'a dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faut pas se voiler la face


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quels cadeaux vous ferez plaisir ?  *



Il y a bien un petit salon à Paris en septembre où je pourrais te donner quelques idées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, si tu ne peux t'y rendre, je t'envoie un RIB par MP.
Bien entendu, si tu souhaites faire un crédit, je n'y vois aucun inconvénient


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il y a bien un petit salon à Paris en septembre où je pourrais te donner quelques idées
> 
> ...



Tu y vas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non
> 
> ...



Finallement, c'est parait mieux comme idée !


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu y vas
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais j'emmène pas ma CB !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Finallement, c'est parait mieux comme idée !
> 
> ...



oui, c'est quand meme plus raisonnable et sympathique


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, mais j'emmène pas ma CB !
> 
> ...



Ils laissent rentrer avec les bieres


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> un portable
> 
> ...



un portable t'es sur ? au vue d'un mail que j'avais reçu ... il me semble que ce n'était pas bien vu


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Jolie avatar Finn


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ils laissent rentrer avec les bieres
> 
> ...



Bien sûr ! Mais il faut les boire avant !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bien sûr ! Mais il faut les boire avant !
> 
> ...



bon, rdv à 10h alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

.......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Jolie avatar Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci chef !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

oui, faut pas trop boire non plus pour prendre des photos


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

Je préfère la première "solution" !
Et de loin ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Allez, je vais vous laisser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit à tous et à toutes


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, je vais vous laisser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit Global !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Avant que ca ferme j'avais oublié de poster ca


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non
> 
> ...



Ok pour la guiness alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On se retrouve à Paris pour la boire !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok pour la guiness alors !
> 
> ...



ok, on se met ca sur pied pour l'Apple expo


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

J'pourrais venir, dites, j'pourrais venir avec vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je vous laisse également.

Faites de beaux rêves ...


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok pour la guiness alors !
> 
> ...



Mais un pastis clermontois avant c'est possible !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'pourrais venir, dites, j'pourrais venir avec vous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien sûr Karl !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

Tiens au fait le clan m4k était pas présent au championnat du monde des jeux vidéo à Poitiers ? Pourtant y avait War3 et UT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est pas un forum mac avec des histoires de clan et tout çà ? 

ok ok je reviens je vais me changer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

Et hop me revoilou avec ma tenue de floodeur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

Guili guili guili guili !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Et hop me revoilou avec ma tenue de floodeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...








pour ceux qui ne la connaissent pas !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

Bon j'entends un bruit de petit mage noir dans le coin ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

Vite je range mon pyjama de floodeur


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Avant que ca ferme j'avais oublié de poster ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jolie image en effet !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Bon j'entends un bruit de petit mage noir dans le coin ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, oui, j'arrive !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

coucou les amis, vous êtes couchés ou pas?


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je l'ai pas ce pyjama, je ne suis pas une ultrafloodeuse alors


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais un pastis clermontois avant c'est possible !
> 
> ...



presente


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa ton pyjama !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je veux le même!


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, je vais vous laisser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buona nuote, fa un sogno d'oro


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * coucou les amis, vous êtes couchés ou pas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis là Ginette !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

voglio parlare italiano 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ma fa lontano che non ho parlato


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * coucou les amis, vous êtes couchés ou pas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est ce que tu fais là à cette heure  Ginette ?


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

j'écoute un morceau de queen, ça me rapelle mes soirées d'ados


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * voglio parlare italiano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comprend pas !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je suis là Ginette !
> 
> ...



kikou, va bene?


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Qu'est ce que tu fais là à cette heure  Ginette ?
> 
> ...



euh, je floode


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * j'écoute un morceau de queen, ça me rapelle mes soirées d'ados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas si vieux que çà !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * j'écoute un morceau de queen, ça me rapelle mes soirées d'ados
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je suis un peu nostalgique, il faudrait que j'arrete de boire du vin


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> kikou, va bene?
> 
> ...




Oui, ça va bien !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> euh, je floode
> 
> ...



Oh !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> je suis un peu nostalgique, il faudrait que j'arrete de boire du vin
> 
> 
> ...



Avec modération !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

le vin est je crois la meilleure boisson...bon goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de plus il peut vous rendre heureux et triste en même temps un délice


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comprend pas !
> 
> ...


    je veux parler italien, mais cela fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas parlé


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> je veux parler italien, mais cela fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas parler   *



Ah ok, merci pour la traduction !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * le vin est je crois la meilleure boisson...bon goût
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai l'impression que tu en as bu plus d'un verre ce soir !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Avec modération !
> 
> ...



je ne suis pas si liée que toi avec la modération


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

bon il faudrait que je pense à reposer mes yeux...


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Si tu veux jouer,  il y a un petit jeu sympa sur le bar !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai l'impression que tu en as bu plus d'un verre ce soir !
> 
> ...


oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais ce qui faut


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je ne suis pas si liée que toi avec la modération
> 
> ...


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon il faudrait que je pense à reposer mes yeux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu me laisses déjà ?


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> oui
> 
> 
> ...



Une bonne dose te connaissant !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Si tu veux jouer,  il y a un petit jeu sympa sur le bar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il est trop tard ce soir pour que je refléchisse


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

bon il faudrait laisser des pages aux habitués 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'imagine demain leurs têtes, s'il y voit page 499


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> il est trop tard ce soir pour que je refléchisse
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas très dur pourtant !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu me laisses déjà ?
> 
> ...



et oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 mais je reviendrai


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon il faudrait laisser des pages aux habitués
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

je viens de penser ce week end, je ne suis pas là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et quand je vais revenir le thread sera clos


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

Karl a raison, il faut une cellule de soutien psychologique


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et oui
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit alors !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonne nuit alors !
> 
> ...


merci toi aussi


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * je viens de penser ce week end, je ne suis pas là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil pour moi !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * Karl a raison, il faut une cellule de soutien psychologique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut surtout qu'un autre thread remplace en douceur l'ultraflood !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

bonjour dark, bon posts matinaux


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Au fait as-tu trouvé l'auteur de la citation que tu as en signature ?


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

et au fait vénerable sage, je n'ai pas gagné "et, avec google"


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait as-tu trouvé l'auteur de la citation que tu as en signature ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


toujours pas


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

bon allez cette fois j'y vais


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et au fait vénerable sage, je n'ai pas gagné "et, avec google"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas grave tu gagneras une autre fois !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu sais moi j'ai gagné qu'une fois, et grâce à toi !


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

message du vendredi: ce soir vous êtes en week end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



elle est pas belle la vie


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon allez cette fois j'y vais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon week-end à toi !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon allez cette fois j'y vais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez, j'y vais aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit, Bonjour, à tous les ultraflooders et ultrafloodeuses !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Salut à tous.

Dites donc, qu'est-ce que vous avez floodé pendant mon absence ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ca va me prendre un temps fou de tout lire (et si je lis pas, môssieur le sage va râler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *et quand je vais revenir le thread sera clos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh non, quand-même pas.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour dark, bon posts matinaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci, je sens qu'il va y avoir du boulot aujourd'hui


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon allez cette fois j'y vais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon week-end


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> @+ Dark Templar !
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ++
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A demain
> 
> ...



C'est marrant c'est quand je dis que je m'en vais qu'il y a le plus de réponses


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Et hop me revoilou avec ma tenue de floodeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est mieux


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ma-gni-fique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un peut m'avancer 19  ?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * voglio parlare italiano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non ho mai parlato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, surtout jamais écrit alors je dois avoir une orthographe de Mackie italien dans cette phrase


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Juste pour atteindre les 4400 et puis je reviens vers 8 heures


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

A tchâo bon vendredi !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous




			
				prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais un pastis clermontois avant c'est possible !
> 
> ...



pour ca je sais pas encore, je te redirais


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Vite je range mon pyjama de floodeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon il faudrait laisser des pages aux habitués
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 vous avez bien avancé


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * je viens de penser ce week end, je ne suis pas là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peut-etre pas


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et au fait vénerable sage, je n'ai pas gagné "et, avec google"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pfff il est pipé ce jeu


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Salut à tous.
> 
> Dites donc, qu'est-ce que vous avez floodé pendant mon absence !
> 
> ...



Mais non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais faudra pas venir trop souvent poser des questions


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Juste pour atteindre les 4400 et puis je reviens vers 8 heures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * A tchâo bon vendredi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à toi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Allez au taf, à toute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Penser que ce soir c'est week-end


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens au fait le clan m4k était pas présent au championnat du monde des jeux vidéo à Poitiers ? Pourtant y avait War3 et UT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, par contre, ils se préparent une Lan du côté de Paris pour ce weekend... Si le coeur vous en dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Moi je pourrai pas y être... D'ailleurs je sens que je vais me faire hurler dessus dans la journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Tu restes ici pour UltraFlooder ce week-end


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sympa ton pyjama !
> 
> ...







voilà voilà pour toi !!!
Pas de nuisette winnie, alors à défaut...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je ne suis pas si liée que toi avec la modération
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * je viens de penser ce week end, je ne suis pas là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais pareil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pareil pour moi !
> 
> ...



Mais !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 t'as fini de poster pareil que moi !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

allez à di (surement à lundi ....) si vous pouviez me laisser un message ici...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou mieux !! POur finir l'ultraflood, on se réserve une page chacun !! c'est pas bien çà ? Donc on prévoit vers la page 490 d'y aller molo molo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * allez à di (surement à lundi ....) si vous pouviez me laisser un message ici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je sais pas


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ca depend


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

faut deja y arriver


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Je vous souhaite à tous un bon week-end !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

Je ne serais pas là quand l'ultraflood se finira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais je vous souhaite une bonne fermeture de sujet !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

disons qu'a 498 on attend que tout le monde soit là pour poster une dernier fois


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

d'ici là ca laisse pas mal de place pour ce week-end et plus si affinité


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * disons qu'a 498 on attend que tout le monde soit là pour poster une dernier fois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waouh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chouette !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je vous souhaite à tous un bon week-end !
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon week-end à vous aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous partez deja


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonjour
> 
> ...



Oui, dans moins d'une heure !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne serais pas là quand l'ultraflood se finira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais si on va t'attendre, si on arrive a 498 on stope jusqu'à lundi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ca fait quand meme bcp 34 pages pour un week-end


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais si on va t'attendre, si on arrive a 498 on stope jusqu'à lundi
> 
> ...



C'es super gentil de bien vouloir faire participer tous les ultraflooders une dernière fois !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, dans moins d'une heure !
> 
> ...



c'est plus un week-end, vous faites le pont ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh? vous revenez sur lundi ou bien


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, si Finn veux me laisser les clés pdt le week-end, y'a pas de probleme


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ca fait quand meme bcp 34 pages pour un week-end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, c'est bien possible quand même, surtout que ce sont les denières !


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens, si Finn veux me laisser les clés pdt le week-end, y'a pas de probleme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'es super gentil de bien vouloir faire participer tous les ultraflooders une dernière fois !
> 
> ...



Je suis un gars cool


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est plus un week-end, vous faites le pont ???
> 
> ...



Oui oui on revient dimanche plutôt ! Mais on repart immédiatement donc on sera là lundi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah, c'est bien possible quand même, surtout que ce sont les denières !
> 
> ...



c'est sur que ca motive


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui oui on revient dimanche plutôt ! Mais on repart immédiatement donc on sera là lundi !
> 
> ...



ben, il faut voire avec les autres aussi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tu restes ici pour UltraFlooder ce week-end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normalement j'ai une LAN... mais pas la même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mes copains de l'uni qui sortent Quake 2x par an et qui ont besoin d'un gamer pour leur amener les versions Mac ET PC des logiciels + les mises à jour


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

J'ai comme une envie d'UltraFlooder


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juillet 2003)

Tous aux abris !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai comme une envie d'UltraFlooder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais j'peux pô


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Tous aux abris !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








peut-etre plus tard


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> io non ho mai parlato
> 
> 
> ...


pas de fautes mais tu devrais du coup écrire:
non ho mai scritto l'italiano


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

bonjour tous


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonjour tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour Ginette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu es là toi ce week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

12h00
cuicui cuicui cuicui cuicui cuicui cuicui cuicui cuicui cuicui cuicui cuicui cuicui


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

rien qu'a y penser j'ai faim


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Merde, j'ai zappé, mais y'a le banquier qui va me téléphoner a 13h30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais pas ce qu'il me veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense pas que ce soit pour me dire que tout va bien


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

m'enfin, je verrais bien ca assez tot


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

c'est pas malin, du coup je stresse un peu


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

Le boulot ce matin ! Même pas eu le temps de venir vous dire bonjour avant !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

bon appetit à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Le boulot ce matin ! Même pas eu le temps de venir vous dire bonjour avant !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Karl,

moi c'est pareil, je suis débordé


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

et cette aprem ca risque d'etre pire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







putains de vendredi apres-midi


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bonjour Ginette
> 
> ...



non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu n'as pas lu les pages d'avant


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bon appetit à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci, ce midi ce sera la pasta sicilienne


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

Vous l'aurez voulu alors !
Ce week-end avec Globalcut on termine ce thread


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

bon courage les gars


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

bon week end et peut être à dimanche, suivant ou en est le thread


----------



## ginette107 (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Vous l'aurez voulu alors !
> Ce week-end avec Globalcut on termine ce thread
> 
> 
> ...














 ce choc, doucement Karl avec mes emotions


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non
> 
> ...



Si si, vu que tu etais en week-end depuis hier, et que Finn et Prerima sont eux deja parti en week-end, et que tu disais que tu partais, bref 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne savais pas où ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) tu en étais


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Vous l'aurez voulu alors !
> Ce week-end avec Globalcut on termine ce thread
> 
> 
> ...



on va jusqua la 499, un post chacun et on vous attend


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon courage les gars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour aller ca va aller


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon week end et peut être à dimanche, suivant ou en est le thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi je suis pour vous laisser une petite place page 499


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu nous abandonne alors tout de suite on veut se venger ! Promis, on te laissera une petite place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Bon week-end à tout ceux qui partent et à toute à l'heure pour les autres


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

A table


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

et c'est reaparti pour une aprem de folie


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

peut-etre pas pour l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

mais je reviendrais


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Merde, j'ai zappé, mais y'a le banquier qui va me téléphoner a 13h30
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il a pas rappélé, c'est que ca doit pas etre important


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

aqwzsxedcrfvtgbyhnuj,ik;olm=^ù$


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

vivement ce week-end que ca dechire


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

ta tahhhh tahhhhhhh....


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il a pas rappélé, c'est que ca doit pas etre important
> 
> ...



Ou il préfère t'envoyer un recommandé, c'est plus rentable (pour lui)


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ou il préfère t'envoyer un recommandé, c'est plus rentable (pour lui)
> 
> ...



parles pas de malheur


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

Zut j'ai oublié mon gouté


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Zut j'ai oublié mon gouté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et bien je mangerais mieux ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

c'est quand 18h00


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

bientot 18h00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca tombe bien j'ai presque fini


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

A y es une semaine de finie 

je me casse au pub

a plus tard les UltraFloodeurs


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * A y es une semaine de finie
> 
> je me casse au pub
> 
> ...



enfin Karl et DarkTemplar au moins


----------



## playaman (19 Juillet 2003)

*Wahouuu ...!*
Une bonne claques dans ma geule !
Intêret à sortir moi ce soir....






Bon week-end à tous !!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

je sort, pas d'UltraFloodage avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juillet 2003)

Bonne nuit et à toute


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juillet 2003)

...  'nuit... 

fââââtigué...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * ...  'nuit...
> 
> fââââtigué...
> 
> ...




pareilll


bouréééééééé


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

AAAaaaaaahhhhhh c'est booooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnn


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

Je sais pas si on va y arriver avant mardi prochain


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

Qu'esce que je suis blindé


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

meme trop pour UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

Alors a demain


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * enfin Karl et DarkTemplar au moins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gentil de penser à nous


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

Je me suis révéillé en retard ce matin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




asreveillé:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

Alors ça va pas flooder beaucoup, faut que je part bientôt.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

Même pas le temps de passer au Bar !


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Penser que ce soir c'est week-end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, ce soir c'est le week-end, mais un jour c'es pas beaucoup pour un week-end


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * disons qu'a 498 on attend que tout le monde soit là pour poster une dernier fois
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca c'est sympa.
Moi je suis de retour Lundi matin, mais je repasserai une ou 2 fois demain.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

Ben voilà, faut déjà partir.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

Même  pas 10 posts dans la matinée


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

C'est pas digne d'un Ultraflooder


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

Il faut que je me resaisisse avant la fermeture du thread.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

Alors finalement je repasserai peut-être vers 8 H 10 si j'ai le temps.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

Mais de toute façon y aura personne quand-même.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

Bon là il faut vraiment que j'y aille


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

Alors bonne journée ultrafloodeuse


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

et bon week-end à tous.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2003)

Et peut-être à demain.

'+
Dark


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Alors bonne journée ultrafloodeuse  *



Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh purée je viens juste de me reveiller


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juillet 2003)

Mort de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me suis rarement endormi autant fatigué... 

Bon, je crois que je vais aller déjeûner


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

des pates ca fait du bien


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

Il parait qu'on remet ca ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

Ca va pas UltraFlooder des masses ce week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

Demain soir j'avais une soirée de prevue aussi mais c'est remis à plus tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je pourrais venir ici alors


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

y'a pas idée


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

pfff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca fait 2h que je suis debout, je suis deja fatigué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca devrait aller mieux apres l'apero


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

et puis il fait chaud, ca donne pas envie de sortir


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

tiens je vais faire un tour


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

bientot 17h00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'avais pas un truc à faire cette aprem


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

peut-etre aller prendre l'aire


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

@ je sais pas quand


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

pas idée de se mettre dans de tels etats


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

juste en passant


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

C'est bon le cidre aussi


----------



## playaman (20 Juillet 2003)

...D'accord avec toi !


----------



## playaman (20 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Et bon dimanche ... Sous vos applaudissements ! (aahhh, ça faisait longtemps !)


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

et la poire


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

Y'en a aussi


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir Globalcut....
... et aux autres âmes perdues !


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juillet 2003)

Et surement à toute à l'heure !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

et bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

ca c'est du week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

hipssssss


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

euh 2 Guinness s'il te plait


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

v'le t'y pas que j'ai plus toute ma tete


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

Bon, le thread n'aura pas trop avancé mais le week-end aura ete bon


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

Bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

b'jour


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

bon c'est reparti pour une journée de folie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais pas d'UltraFlood


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

Rien fait de spécial, mais j'ai même pas eu le temps d'ultraflooder !


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

Mais ça va. Je n'est pas été le seul !
Entre ceux en week-end et ceux qui étaient bourrés, voilà le résultat ....


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

... Même pas deux pages en 2 jours !
La honte !!!


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

Comme je ne voudrais pas déranger la tranquilité de ce lieu, je m'en vais également


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

je ne fais que passer, barbeuk ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

tiens c'est deja ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




apluch


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Ben vous avez pas flood beaucoup ce week-end.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Bande de ch'tis joueurs


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

En fait c'est pas plus mal, ça m'en fait moins à lire


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Et il en reste plus pour la suite.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Bon ben j'm'en revas


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Bonne soirée floodeuse à ceux qui passeront.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Et donnez moi de la lecture pour demain matin.


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bonne soirée floodeuse à ceux qui passeront.  *



merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bonsoir tous


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juillet 2003)

bon et ben je suis heureuse j'ai passé un bon week end et, le thread n'est même pas fini


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * v'le t'y pas que j'ai plus toute ma tete
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je vois que je ne suis pas la seule à avoir picolé ce week end


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juillet 2003)

j'ai gouté l'irish coffee... c'est pas mauvais


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juillet 2003)

c'est bien calme ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



certains seraient peut être barbouillés


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juillet 2003)

bon et ben bonne soirée


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je vois que je ne suis pas la seule à avoir picolé ce week end
> 
> ...



il n'en reste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ben je vais aller me reposer pour mieux repartir demain


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Bande de ch'tis joueurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...







des fois faut savoir faire autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme UltraPicoler


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ben vous avez pas flood beaucoup ce week-end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non UltraBourré


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oui et apres il faut se reposer pour retrouver la forme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

je sais plus


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> lol
> 
> 
> ...



Exactement


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Exactement
> 
> ...



allez cette fois ci au lit

a demain


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2003)

'soir !


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2003)

...je fais que passer...


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2003)

...je m'absente pour quelques jours...


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2003)

Mon compteur aura un nombre rond...

A+, bande de flooders


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juillet 2003)

OooOOOoooh un major de plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Karl, t'as de la compagnie


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * ça y est!..je comprends pourquoi ton compteur de posts avance aussi vite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est malheureusement bientôt fini


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * j'm'en flood de toutes façons.. *


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

J'espère que global a bien dessaoulé.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est malheureusement bientôt fini
> 
> 
> ...


Je parle du sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pas du nombre de post qui augmente.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

D'ailleurs en parlant de posts qui augmentent


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

je vais flooder un dernier petit coup ici


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

comme iMax hier quad il a voulu atteindre les 1 000 posts


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

sauf que moi c'est pour les 4500


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

et puis de toute façon je reviens demain


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

mais c'est plus joli quand-même un nombre rond


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

alors je ne reviendrai pas sur ma décision


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

attention, c'est pour bientôt


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

4500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (qu'est-ce que ça va être pour mes 5 000, si je fait déjà tout un plat des 4500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bonne journée ultrafloodeuse à tous.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> * Mon compteur aura un nombre rond...
> 
> A+, bande de flooders  *



Bravo et bonne abscence


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * enfin.....faut l'écrire tout de même,et..c'est pas rien..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je sais


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * J'espère que global a bien dessaoulé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell-o
oui ca va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















hips


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * 4500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une bonne idée ca


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * et puis de toute façon je reviens demain  *



cool


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

28/29 pages d'ici minuit ca vous parait possible


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

tout seul ca va etre hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous avez fini votre week-end aussi ?


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

Hello,

Bon week-end tout le monde ?
Et bien ça me fait plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toute ! Faut que je justifie mes cacahuètes !!


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Hello,
> 
> Bon week-end tout le monde ?
> Et bien ça me fait plaisir
> ...



Hell-o Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * ne sera pas subventionné par le ministère de la culture,il ne sera pas reconnu d'utilité publique..
> *



détrompe toi, on avait demontré l'utilité d'un tel thread dans les pages précédentes


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * allez..un p'tit dernier,pour la route...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le satellite UltraFlood vous remercie de votre visite et espère vous revoir bientôt"


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * ne sera pas subventionné par le ministère de la culture,il ne sera pas reconnu d'utilité publique..
> le flood.....c'est un peu les grafitis des forums
> 
> 
> ...








 euh... avant de dénigrer notre oeuvre et de parler de culture, tu seras gentil d'orthographier correctement "grafitti"


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Alors tu ten es sorti de tes cawouettes ?


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * OooOOOoooh un major de plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M'en parle pas .... J'arrive pas à me sortir de cette "situation" : encore une centaine de messages avant de redevenir "libre" !


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> M'en parle pas .... J'arrive pas à me sortir de cette "situation" : encore une centaine de messages avant de redevenir "libre" !
> 
> ...



Heureusement, l'UltraFlood est là


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Allez faut relancer la machine


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est assez tôt pour toi?
> 
> ...



vient quand tu veux


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

et profites avant la fermeture


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * je pense pas que j'arriverai à 500 avant que ça ferme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais si, t'es bien parti, continue


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

regarde, c'est simple


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

il te reste plus qu'a faire ca 70 fois


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * bon..ben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben tu vois


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * je ne vais pas me faire prier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'Ultraflood est là pour ca


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

Ne pas oublier de laisser un peu de place pour les autres également ....


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Ne pas oublier de laisser un peu de place pour les autres également ....  *



ben oui, que tu sois plus major


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

Pour la peine, un petit dernier avant de retourner au taf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Amusez-vous bien


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Si ce soir, y'a plein de monde on arrivera surement a la 499


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Pour la peine, un petit dernier avant de retourner au taf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bosse bien aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peut-etre une petite pause gouté vers 16H00 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

mais c'est vrai faut que j'y aille aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Je met les bieres au frais pour ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

allez moi aussi je vais au taf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a toute


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * allez moi aussi je vais au taf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



re


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bosse bien aussi
> 
> ...



Comme toujours !


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comme toujours !
> 
> ...



ca m'etonnes pas


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

bon, je vais peut-etre penser à m'activer aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

ouais, ouais, j'y vais


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

oui, j'ai dit oui


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

allez hop


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

ad'ta'l'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

non, pas déjà


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ben si, j'ai deja faim


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

J'aurais du manger normalement ce midi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

je me rattraperais ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

je m'en vais faire un peu de découpage / collage


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

découpage scotchage pour etre plus precis


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

re coucou


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

par-ci


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

par-là


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

comme ci


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

et patati


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

et patata


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Hahaha


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Bien, bien


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

bon


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

bon bon


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

je vais quand meme pas me tapper une page tout seul alors que l'UltraFlood vie ses derniers moments


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Quoique si il faut


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ca sert a rien de perdre de bonnes habitude


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood power


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Power to UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

et ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce soir il se pourrait bien que ca UltraFlood aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Planquez-vous


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

enfin normalement, vu que ca n'a pas pu se faire ce week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

j'en saurais plus d'ici peu


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * j'en saurais plus d'ici peu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et vous tiendrais au jus


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

de toute facon on vera bien


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

j'ai comme envie d'encore UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

et ben si encore une page seultout


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

profitez-en aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Sinon je me fais tous le reste


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

tiens plus que 5 et je suis à 10500


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

10500, mouais, ca vaux pas une photo


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

on vera pour les 11000 maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ou plus


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

à suivre...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

plus que 25 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



reveillez-vous, il y en aura plus pour tout le monde


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

25x25 = 625


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 25x25 = 625
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as encore de quoi ne plus etre major Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

et moi d'aller taquiner Mackie


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

coucou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la forme?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * coucou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui et toi ?


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * plus que 25 pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais si mais si


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai comme envie d'encore UltraFlooder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on avez pas vu


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais si mais si
> 
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui et toi ?
> 
> ...



ça va, dur de retravailler apres le week end


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ça va, dur de retravailler apres le week end
> 
> ...



Je te le fais pas dire, surtout qu'il reste des vapeurs


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

apero time


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je te le fais pas dire, surtout qu'il reste des vapeurs
> 
> ...


mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



une teq paf, ça te dit


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

bon a plus un pastis m'attend


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * apero time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> mdr
> 
> 
> ...



oui pourquoi pas


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon a plus un pastis m'attend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben moi encore un peu de taf, puis Pub, puis Pastis tranquille à la maison en UltraFloodant


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah oui
> 
> ...



Ca se precise


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca se precise
> 
> ...



c'est a 499 qu'on s'arrete


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Tiens Finn et Prerima ne sont toujours pas rentrés


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Il vont encore nous faire le meme coup que la derniere fois


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2003)

dis donc, chérie, tu t'ennuies ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Ton UltraFlood, c'est Ma-Gni-Fi-Que !!** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*_private-joke_


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Bon va peut-etre penser à la phase active de l'apero


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * dis donc, chérie, tu t'ennuies ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah Alèm, tu viens pour les dernieres heures du thread


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bon va peut-etre penser à la phase active de l'apero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ad'Ta'lheure


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Dis Alèm, c'est pas trés bien de changer les titres tu sais


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

re Hell-o


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens Finn et Prerima ne sont toujours pas rentrés
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ils sont toujours en retard ceux là


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * re Hell-o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


re coucou


----------



## playaman (22 Juillet 2003)

'soir tout le monde...!






Apres mon demi litre de café, je passerais bien avec vous a l'apéro, mais plus rien de bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant santé !


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

il commence à faire faim là


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

je sais pas quoi manger ce soir


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

sans doute de la pasta pour changer


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Pastis time


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * sans doute de la pasta pour changer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai de la bonne tarte au frigo si tu veux


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

bon pastis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je t'accompagnerai bien mais pour ce soir  deux ça suffit , j'arrete


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * 'soir tout le monde...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell-o
A quand les transferts en liquide


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ai de la bonne tarte au frigo si tu veux
> 
> ...


merci


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon pastis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je viens de faire* mon second qui à du gout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_* à la Finn_


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## playaman (22 Juillet 2003)

Je viens de transformer le café en liqueur de menthe, heureusement il me reste des glaçons...

Global, J'ai une  *éNORME* vessie...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> merci
> 
> 
> ...



et ce soir je suis tout seul


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

a plus tard dans la soirée bon flood


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> merci
> 
> 
> ...



je sais pas si je pourrais m'arreter chez "vous" cet été 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais y passer mais pour le pastaga je sais pô


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je sais pas si je pourrais m'arreter chez "vous" cet été
> 
> ...











 tu peux boire autre chose


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et ce soir je suis tout seul
> 
> ...



pour l'ultraflood tu seras pas tout seul , je passerai vers 23 heures


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> Global, J'ai une  éNORME vessie...
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * a plus tard dans la soirée bon flood
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Reviens ultraFlooder avec nous


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MdR


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pour l'ultraflood tu seras pas tout seul , je passerai vers 23 heures
> 
> ...



Cool, je vais essayer d'avancer un peu cette mort pendant ce temps là


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool, je vais essayer d'avancer un peu cette mort pendant ce temps là
> 
> ...



manger


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool, je vais essayer d'avancer un peu cette mort pendant ce temps là
> 
> ...



boire


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool, je vais essayer d'avancer un peu cette mort pendant ce temps là
> 
> ...



dormir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool, je vais essayer d'avancer un peu cette mort pendant ce temps là
> 
> ...



se reveiller


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

j'en ai marre de cet UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Vivement que ca finnisse


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

et puis prodz


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Un nouveau Bar vient d'ouvrir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Un nouveau Bar vient d'ouvrir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et pour l'instant c'est  ici


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Tiens je vais en reprendre un petit


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens je vais en reprendre un petit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est encore costaud celui-ci


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il est encore costaud celui-ci
> 
> ...



p'tetre remettre un peu d'eau


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Vivement que ca finnisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es fou ! c'est le thread de MacG ! Cultissime je te dis


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es fou ! c'est le thread de MacG ! Cultissime je te dis
> 
> ...



oui mais il va mourir


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir et au revoir !
J'essaie de repasser vers minuit


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es fou ! c'est le thread de MacG ! Cultissime je te dis
> 
> ...



y'a plus qu'a etre modo pour le faire revivre


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Le salon AIM / iChat est ouvert


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bonsoir et au revoir !
> J'essaie de repasser vers minuit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bonsoir et au revoir !
> J'essaie de repasser vers minuit
> 
> 
> ...



ca m'etonerais qu'on soit fermé d'ici là


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

plus que 22 pages


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

meme en passant demain tu devrais pouvoir reposter


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * meme en passant demain tu devrais pouvoir reposter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sinon je serais banni


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

nooooonnn pas ca


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * nooooonnn pas ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nooooooooon pas encore


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

place à l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

et si j'allais manger


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

j'ai pas encore fini mon verre dejaune


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

un p'tit jaune pour l'apple expo


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Bon rdv a 23 &amp; minuit


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Oui mais en attendant je fais quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

p'tetre aller manger


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

oui, mais pas fini breuvage


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * oui, mais pas fini breuvage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et y'a bon


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

fenetre repondre ouverte &gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

fenetre repondre ouverte &gt;&gt;&gt; repondre


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

repondre &gt;&gt;&gt; citer


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

il commence à faire faim quand même


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * il commence à faire faim quand même
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben oui mais j'ai pas fini


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

non rien


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * non rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Salut à toi BlackBeru


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * 28/29 pages d'ici minuit ca vous parait possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben... là, maintenant, ça risque d'être hard


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

manger


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ben... là, maintenant, ça risque d'être hard
> 
> ...



ben oui, je suis pas aidé


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ben... là, maintenant, ça risque d'être hard
> 
> ...


tout fout le camp


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> tout fout le camp
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Le voisin vient de s'offrir "Hotel California"


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

font chier les voisins


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je vais quand meme pas me tapper une page tout seul alors que l'UltraFlood vie ses derniers moments
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il l'a fait...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> il l'a fait...
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * font chier les voisins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca doit le saouler aussi, il a tout eteind d'un coup


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> il l'a fait...
> 
> ...



par contre la 20aine de page pour arriver au 499, je pense pas que ca sera pour ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

quoique


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

bien sur que non


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Il fait un peu soif tu trouves pas


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

atouti


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> y'a plus qu'a etre modo pour le faire revivre
> 
> ...



Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Salut à toi BlackBeru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut à toi Globalcut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'arrive à la page 478 seulement maintenant


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tsssk


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire
> 
> ...



NON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































pas comme ca


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * atouti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à toute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jedi Outcast taïme


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Salut à toi Globalcut
> 
> ...



t'as du bien tout lire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez je t'ofre une biere


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> à toute
> 
> ...



hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







moi aussi "taïme"


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

J'aurais bon essayer d'avancer l'UltraFlood, tout seul c'est pas facile


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ca va moins vite que ce que l'on croit


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

mais c'est pour bientot


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * J'aurais bon essayer d'avancer l'UltraFlood, tout seul c'est pas facile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu t'en sort pas mal


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

alerte:
mais ou sont passés finn et prerima, presque 23heures et toujours pas là


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

page 479:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu t'en sort pas mal
> 
> ...



ah si tu viens m'aider a va mieux aller


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

il y a quelqu'un ou pas


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * alerte:
> mais ou sont passés finn et prerima, presque 23heures et toujours pas là
> 
> 
> ...



tu leur a téléphoner


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu leur a téléphoner
> 
> ...



oui mais ça repond pas


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * il y a quelqu'un ou pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben wi


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

je te verrai bien modo pourquoi tu demandes pas


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui mais ça repond pas
> 
> ...



pareil que la derniere fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et Finn qu'a pas voulu me laisser ses clefs


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

je comprend que tu ne veux pas être modo de la 500ème page, ça fait un peu cadeau de la boite de céréale


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * je te verrai bien modo pourquoi tu demandes pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alors qu'est ce que tu attends


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * je te verrai bien modo pourquoi tu demandes pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ils sont pas chaud


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

j'ai aperçu ton nouveau sujet, ça va nous pousser à l'alcoolisme ça


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et Finn qu'a pas voulu me laisser ses clefs
> 
> ...



sacré finn


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * je comprend que tu ne veux pas être modo de la 500ème page, ça fait un peu cadeau de la boite de céréale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas dans ces conditions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




etre modo pour fermer l'UltraFlod je dis NON


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ils sont pas chaud
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

je suis integre


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

et je serais le pire cauchemard de celui qui le fera


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

j'ai pas été voir il se passe des choses au bar ou pas


----------



## Blob (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai pas été voir il se passe des choses au bar ou pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et je serais le pire cauchemard de celui qui le fera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça c'est bien dit


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

de toute façon je ne comprend pas qui aimerait devenir modo dans ces conditions


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non  *


merci


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai aperçu ton nouveau sujet, ça va nous pousser à l'alcoolisme ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, c'est un Bar pour continuer a échanger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'a du café pour le matin et d'autres trucs


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non  *



pareil


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non, c'est un Bar pour continuer a échanger
> 
> ...



bien bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et moi qui me disait qu'a la fin de l'ultraflood, j'arreterai de passer autant de temps sur le forum


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * de toute façon je ne comprend pas qui aimerait devenir modo dans ces conditions  *



ben alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tu vois


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

il faudrait que je repose mes yeux, ils ont du mal à se remettre du week end


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

et puis j'ai une grosse journée demain


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben alors
> 
> ...


oui mais ça j'avais compris


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bien bien
> 
> ...



d'un autre coté on sort pas tous les soirs non plus


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> d'un autre coté on sort pas tous les soirs non plus
> 
> ...


mdr


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et puis j'ai une grosse journée demain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pfff putain de boulot


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> mdr
> 
> 
> ...



du moment qu'il y a à rire


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pfff putain de boulot
> 
> ...



vivement les vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> vivement les vacances
> 
> ...



oui, je sent que ca va faire un bien fou


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

bon allez bonne nuit sinon demain je vais dormir au boulot


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

ULTRAFLOODEZ BIEN


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

bonsoir Karl


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui, je sent que ca va faire un bien fou
> 
> ...


ça c'est sure


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon allez bonne nuit sinon demain je vais dormir au boulot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonne nuit et bon courage pour demain


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * ULTRAFLOODEZ BIEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca devrait le faire


----------



## ginette107 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bonne nuit et bon courage pour demain
> 
> ...


merci


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonsoir Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il arrive "normalement" d'ici une 20aine de minute


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> ça c'est sure
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlooder


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

sortez vos morts


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'as du bien tout lire
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup... Je viens de me faire une bonne demi-douzaine de Jedis sombres, 2 droïdes non identifiés, un AT-ST (!), et trois quintaux de stormtroopers, avec leurs officiers s'll vous plaît


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> hein
> 
> ...



lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jedi Outcast time, en mieux écrit


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Merci beaucoup... Je viens de me faire une bonne demi-douzaine de Jedis sombres, 2 droïdes non identifiés, un AT-ST (!), et trois quintaux de stormtroopers, avec leurs officiers s'll vous plaît
> 
> ...



Faut que ca saigne


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et je serais le pire cauchemard de celui qui le fera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es lourd, vu que c'est moi que devrai de toutes façons le fermer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je le ferme maintenant, comme ça pas de problèmes...

_Quoiii qu'est-ce que j'ai dit_


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> lol
> 
> ...








ah, oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 là ca le fait moins tout de suite


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> T'es lourd, vu que c'est moi que devrai de toutes façons le fermer
> 
> ...



non, si c'est toi ca va  et puis t'es deja modo


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faut que ca saigne
> 
> ...



Tout ça (ou presque) au sabre laser, que du bonheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le gros trip star wars que c'est ce jeu... D'un côté un bon gros shoot des familles dans la tradition dark forces (les vétérans apprécieront 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et de l'autre la session "danse contemporaine" avec un sabre laser en guise de ruban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le tout agrémenté de gags à la con, genre une dizaine de gardes en patrouille dans un sas... A ce moment tu arrives dans la salle des commandes juste à côté... "Tiens, ça sert à quoi ce bouton?" Tu appuies dessus et... 
"OUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !!!!"
Les dix gardes passent en volant devant ton nez, direction l'espace infini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben ouais, le bouton, c'était la commande d'ouverture du sas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non, si c'est toi ca va  et puis t'es deja modo
> 
> ...



Ah.. tu m'as fait peur


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Tout ça (ou presque) au sabre laser, que du bonheur
> 
> ...



faut pas toucher n'importe quel bouton


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ah.. tu m'as fait peur
> 
> ...



n'empeche que l'on s'arrete à 499


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *
> et toujours pas fermé ce thread??...bon..ben super! on y retourne alors
> 
> 
> ...



jusqu'a la 499


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * aaah!??..tiens ça marche..hhhééÉÉÉÉOOO Y'A QUELQU'UUUUN??..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * me v'la seul avec les clefs du bazar
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pour le frigo je savais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais comment ca y'a des clefs


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * 11 pages depuis cet après-midi!!??
> ..  *



Que 11 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faut dire qu'il y en a qui sont pas revenu de week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Que 11 pages
> 
> ...



tiens c'est mardi je les entend revenir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * pfff tidiou!?..y'a un chivas 12 ans d'âge dans le minibar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



des amateurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oui, juste un doigt


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> des amateurs
> 
> ...



Vraiment pas un ptit verre avant


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Vraiment pas un ptit verre avant
> 
> ...



sec c'est meilleur


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * on abuse pas..juste quelques verres hein?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'imagine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> oui, juste un doigt
> ...



qu'entends-je ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



qu'ouïs-je ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On m'appeeeeelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Retour à l'ultraflood. Promis demain je lis les 450 messages laissés et je réponds à chacun des posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur ce, à peluche les lapinous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn qui fait pas que des sondages ni des doses de ricard ultrafortes


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tiens c'est mardi je les entend revenir
> 
> ...



Qu'est-ce que je disais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






y'en a aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah!!!!! les legendes ca commence souvent comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * mmmmh!..pas mal le torboyau..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En effet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



santé


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * bon allez..je laisse un peu la place,je vais aller cuver mon eau de vie..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'eloigne pas trop non plus, on sait jamais dans ton etat


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

sur ce moi aussi je vais faire dodo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour aux UltraFlooders matinaux


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Plus que 17 pages


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Plus que 17 pages  *



soit en gros 425 messages


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> soit en gros 425 messages
> 
> ...



Y'en a qui vont peut-etre rester major plus lgtps que prevu


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Enfin je dis ca, je dis rien


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, je devais pas aller me coucher moi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> yep..moi aussi..sur un chiffre rond en plus;le 450e message
> 
> ...


bonne nuit

je crois que je vais m'arreter au pif, 11000 c'est encore trop loin


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Hell-o


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, pas de DarkTemplar


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens, pas de DarkTemplar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voilà - voilà, j'arrive


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Hell-o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bijoul


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Voilà - voilà, j'arrive
> 
> 
> ...



pour une fois que je suis là le matin en même temps


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bijoul
> 
> 
> ...








 heu oui, pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

moi venir en Paix


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Retour à l'ultraflood. Promis demain je lis les 450 messages laissés et je réponds à chacun des posts
> 
> ...



Y'a plus la place


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * moi venir en Paix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi venir en vélo


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

Dis donc, tu dors pas beaucoup !


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

Gaut pas que j'oublie de changer mon profil


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

pour m'imerger totalement dans le rôle de zeratul.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Dis donc, tu dors pas beaucoup !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je dormirais mieux plus tard


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

Allez à demain, bon Ultraflood dans les 2 sujets correspondants.


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

Allez, à demain, bon Ultraflood dans les 2 sujets correspondants.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Allez à demain, bon Ultraflood dans les 2 sujets correspondants.  *











A demain


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Dis Alèm, c'est pas trés bien de changer les titres tu sais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon ??


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * dis donc, chérie, tu t'ennuies ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et c'est _*En Per-Ma-Nen-Ce !!**_








*_private-joke_


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et c'est En Per-Ma-Nen-Ce !!*
> 
> ...



Tu te lances dans le breton


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

juste comme ca


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Désolé Globalcut pour hier soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Content de voir qu'il reste encore quelques pages à noircir !


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juillet 2003)

Entre deux coups de fil un petit tour par ici ...


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juillet 2003)

Pour arriver à 1900 !!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Salut Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Pour arriver à 1900 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la fin du major est proche


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

tu devrais pouvoir arriver au 2000 avant la fin du thread


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * tu devrais pouvoir arriver au 2000 avant la fin du thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoique


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Y'en a qui vont peut-etre rester major plus lgtps que prevu
> 
> ...



Marrant, mais je sens que l'on a parle de moi !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Marrant, mais je sens que l'on a parle de moi !
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

15 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sortez vos posts


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juillet 2003)

Tu as pensé à l'éloge funèbre ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Tu as pensé à l'éloge funèbre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vu qu'on s'arrete a 499


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens, si Finn veux me laisser les clés pdt le week-end, y'a pas de probleme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu peux ma les rendre maintenant s'te plait ? J'en ai besoin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui oui on revient dimanche plutôt ! Mais on repart immédiatement donc on sera là lundi !
> 
> ...



euh ... en fait on est là.

Voilà.

Je sais plus ce que je voulais dire...surement un truc drôle 'achement important.

Tant pis.

On s'en passera.

Quoique.. tout dépend. 

 [/mode télémac off]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> pas de fautes mais tu devrais du coup écrire:
> non ho mai scritto l'italiano
> 
> ...



kak ti gavarich ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Vous l'aurez voulu alors !
> Ce week-end avec Globalcut on termine ce thread
> 
> 
> ...











 NON !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















euh ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah bah non en fait c'est pas fini !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si si, vu que tu etais en week-end depuis hier, et que Finn et Prerima sont eux deja parti en week-end, et que tu disais que tu partais, bref
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Tu as pensé à l'éloge funèbre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux te lancer dans la prose


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juillet 2003)

Suggestion pour le dernier message


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu peux ma les rendre maintenant s'te plait ? J'en ai besoin
> 
> ...



t'as pas encore tout fermé


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le week-end à été bien arrosé, ceci explique cela


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> pareilll
> ...












*MDR*


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Suggestion pour le dernier message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas digne d'un Ultraflooder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu n'est pas encore ultraflooder petit templar. Ton apprentissage n'est pas fini. Pour l'accomplir, tu dois terrasser (euh ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui c'est que j'aime pas sur le forum ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... euh attends 2 sec je cherche .... ..... ... , Sonnytruc ? non il m'indiffère, MAckie ? non il est cool, SMG ? euh c'est qui déjà lui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... euh Dark Templar ? Ah ouais c'est vrai que je l'aime pas trop mais bon c'est mon padawan que Qui Gon Beru m'a confié. Bon alors ... ) ce sera Syd !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (nan j'déconne ) !!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * mince!!..j'ai oublié d'acheter des carottes pour le pot au feu..j'va m'faire disputer par ma ginette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la numéro combien s'il te plait ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 PArce qu'elles sont fabriquées en série maintenant !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 fais gaffe au delà de 100 les séries ont besoin d'un retour en usine pour réparation : ( parait qu'elles tiennent pas la route 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Bon, je crois que je vais aller déjeûner
> 
> ...




pareil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * peut-etre aller prendre l'aire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



d'autoroute ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et donnez moi de la lecture pour demain matin.  *



t'inquiètes !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

_"Quand je serai grande, je serai remplaçante de Dieu quand il sera malade"_ 

je sais de qui est cette signature !!! de  *Blob*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * woh..oh..black beru blaimeulin!..woh..oh..black beru blaimeulin! blaimeu lin gon fy!!..blaimeulin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tadaaaaaam ....... tadadadammmm.......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





excellentissime !!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * "Quand je serai grande, je serai remplaçante de Dieu quand il sera malade"
> 
> je sais de qui est cette signature !!! de  Blob
> 
> ...



T'es intime


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et moi d'aller taquiner Mackie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est donc toi cette bouteille dans le © et ce Mackie aux urgences ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je viens de faire* mon second qui à du gout
> 
> ...



héhé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Purée attendez moi !!* Plus je lis l'ultraflood plus ca augmente !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout à l'heure 480 là 485 !!!

Attendez please !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ils sont toujours en retard ceux là
> 
> ...



comment çà en retard ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (air méfiant)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> Global, J'ai une  éNORME vessie...
> 
> *



On apprend des vrais trucs quand même ici !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * alerte:
> mais ou sont passés finn et prerima, presque 23heures et toujours pas là
> 
> 
> ...



mais si je suis là !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu leur a téléphoner
> 
> ...



oui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui mais ça repond pas
> 
> ...



bah non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sacré finn
> 
> ...



plait-il ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * midi!!?..pause!..casse-croûte..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus oui


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> héhé !!
> 
> ...



depeches toi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bah non
> 
> ...



ben wi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * sortez vos morts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring up your deads !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 (c'est de qui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Y'a plus la place
> 
> ...



mais si en poussant un peu, on efface 2 ou 3 posts et çà va bien rentrer !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon, quelqu'un a du poppers ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> t'as pas encore tout fermé
> 
> ...



y a trop de sujet de ***** à fermer !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> depeches toi
> 
> ...



AYÉ !!! 
485 ... ouf !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon je fais une pause et je reviens ce soir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prévenez tout le monde avant quand même qu'on ferme ce soir ou demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (qui veut relire les 485 pages d'ultraflood pour connaitre tous les floodeurs ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Oubliez pas Grumff


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est donc toi cette bouteille dans le © et ce Mackie aux urgences ???
> 
> ...














 je ne suis pas au courant


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais si en poussant un peu, on efface 2 ou 3 posts et çà va bien rentrer !!
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bring up your deads !!!
> 
> 
> ...



c'etais quand la derniere peste ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> AYÉ !!!
> 485 ... ouf !!!
> ...



c'etait pas si dur que ca


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Bon je fais une pause et je reviens ce soir !!
> ...




je pense qu'il te restera un peu de place


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Prévenez tout le monde avant quand même qu'on ferme ce soir ou demain
> 
> ...



trop compliqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai pas le temps


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bring up your deads !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux quoi? le nom du film? du réalisateur? de l'acteur?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Tu veux quoi? le nom du film? du réalisateur? de l'acteur?
> 
> ...



tu connais de quoi il cause Finn


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu connais de quoi il cause Finn
> 
> ...



De  ça, je suppose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et le script de la scène en entier, rien que pour le plaisir


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> De  ça, je suppose
> 
> ...



Oh Yes,


take care the rabbit


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Ni


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Ni Ni


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Ni Ni Ni Ni


----------



## huexley (23 Juillet 2003)

Ni Ni Ni 


aurait été plus logique


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2003)

c'est quand alors ??


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Ni Ni Ni Ni Ni Ni Ni Ni Ni Ni Ni Ni Ni Ni


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> * Ni Ni Ni
> 
> 
> aurait été plus logique
> ...



t'as deja vu de la logique ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

hein ???


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * hein ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais pas semblant de ne pas comprendre


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

un, hein ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

1


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

un


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Tu veux quoi? le nom du film? du réalisateur? de l'acteur?
> 
> ...



du film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pas que ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un jeu aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> De  ça, je suppose
> 
> ...



1 miam !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui me trouve d'où vient le "bring up your deads"  à part le film (un jeu vidéo donc)


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1 miam !
> 
> ...



maintenant que tu m'en parles ca me dit quelquechose


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'etais quand la derniere peste ?
> 
> ...



LOL !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















encore ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Medievel ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> maintenant que tu m'en parles ca me dit quelquechose
> 
> ...



sur playstation 1 dans le genre Monkey Island


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Medievel ?  *



non c'est pas medievil.


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

zut, je suis presque sur d'y avoir jouer


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1 miam !
> 
> ...



euh... Au hasard je dirais Monkey Island 4, mais vraiment pas sûr du tout


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sur playstation 1 dans le genre Monkey Island
> 
> ...



sur PS1? Ouhla, je risque pas de connaître alors


----------



## huexley (23 Juillet 2003)

pareil PS1 je passe
 :-/


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sur playstation 1 dans le genre Monkey Island
> 
> ...



t'es sur de ton coup ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sur playstation 1 dans le genre Monkey Island
> 
> ...



Allé fais peter la reponse, on est pas au Bar ici


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Monkey Island II ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Monkey Island III ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Monkey Island V ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

Discworld 2


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Discworld 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci Finn pour cette info


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

non rien


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Bon apero et à pluch


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Aperotime


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

amis du soir
bonsoir


----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * "Quand je serai grande, je serai remplaçante de Dieu quand il sera malade"
> 
> je sais de qui est cette signature !!! de  Blob
> 
> ...



merci, mais c'est qui Blob


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

Hello people !

Le dénouement sera très certainement pour ce soir ...


----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Hello people !
> 
> Le dénouement sera très certainement pour ce soir ...
> *


vi


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

Globalcut étant occupé ailleurs, profitons-en !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Hello people !
> 
> Le dénouement sera très certainement pour ce soir ...
> *



je reviens un peu plus tard


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

Faut voir le bon coté :
- on pourra reprendre une vie (a)normale
- Black Béru pourra enfin profiter de longues nuits de sommeil    et redevenir ami avec les autres modérateurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- on peut mette le "souk" ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hasta siempre Ultraflood


----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Globalcut étant occupé ailleurs, profitons-en !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A toi l'honneur


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

Je m'en vais prendre quelques forces et je reviens plus tard !


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> A toi l'honneur
> 
> 
> ...



C'est gentil !
Je peux enfin parler de mon sujet favori : la reproduction des marmottes ?


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

Faisez pas les cons


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est gentil !
> Je peux enfin parler de mon sujet favori : la reproduction des marmottes ?
> ...



Les Marmottes adultes s'unissent sous terre au printemps, pendant les quelques semaines qui suivent l'émergence à la fin de l'hibernation. La gestation dure environ 30 jours, et il y a naissance, en moyenne, de trois ou quatre marmottons dépourvus de poils , fin Mai début Juin. Ces Marmottons émergeront fin Juin - début Juillet. Les femelles ne se reproduisent pas avant l'âge de trois ou quatre ans, (la maturité sexuelle est tardive) et ne procréent pas plusieurs années consécutives. Certaines, plus privilégiées , âgées de 8 à 9 ans, c'est à dire en fin de leur vie, auront donné naissance à 10 ou 15 marmottons, ce qui est exceptionnel. Le taux de reproduction des Marmottes est peu élevé, les portées de petites tailles. Un mâle peut se reproduire avec plusieurs femelles. Une Marmotte atteint rarement l'âge de dix ans ; un mâle, par exemple, vit seulement 5 voire 6 ans.

N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour plus de détails


----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

pourquoi pas finir comme ça:


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Globalcut étant occupé ailleurs, profitons-en !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai toujours les yeux ouverts


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Faut voir le bon coté :
> - on pourra reprendre une vie (a)normale
> - Black Béru pourra enfin profiter de longues nuits de sommeil    et redevenir ami avec les autres modérateurs
> 
> ...



wi surtout la derniere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et encore merci BlackBeru


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Faisez pas les cons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est gentil !
> Je peux enfin parler de mon sujet favori : la reproduction des marmottes ?
> ...


pourquoi pas


----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

bon peut être a plus je vais voir le film en plein air


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon peut être a plus je vais voir le film en plein air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi je vais manger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@toute


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Faut voir le bon coté :
> - on pourra reprendre une vie (a)normale
> - Black Béru pourra enfin profiter de longues nuits de sommeil    et redevenir ami avec les autres modérateurs
> 
> ...



Pour le premier, j'ai des doutes, pour le deuxième ça reste à voir


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

ca avance pas vite quand meme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> - Black Béru pourra enfin profiter de longues nuits de sommeil    et redevenir ami avec les autres modérateurs
> 
> 
> ...



parce qu'il y en a qui n'ont pas été gentils avec Maitre Boum Boum Beru ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Des noms !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est gentil !
> Je peux enfin parler de mon sujet favori : la reproduction des marmottes ?
> ...



*SLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon peut être a plus je vais voir le film en plein air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est quoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * pourquoi pas finir comme ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 pas mal mais un peu gros comme signature !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * pourquoi pas finir comme ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et c'est pas fini


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> moi je vais manger
> 
> ...



a y'est j'ai fini


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

Quoi ? c'est pas encore fini ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * c'est quoi les conditions requises pour devenir"Ultra-flooder"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trop tard ! On ferme


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

Mais on était pas assez nombreux


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * c'est une position très inconfortable..surtout si par inadvertence un gaz intestin inattendu venait à frapper aux embouchûres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une figure très connue en gymnastique : le cul de sac !!


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

The UltraFlood Show is over


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

NE NOUS OUBLIEZ PAS EN FERMANT !!


----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est quoi ?
> 
> ...


c'etait "on acheve bien les chevaux"


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

Va bien falloir trouver de nouvelles occupations maintenant ...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Va bien falloir trouver de nouvelles occupations maintenant ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









je vais m'occuper; je vais me coucher


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là c'est sûr ça ferme ! Ils enlèvent déjà les meubles !!


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

bonne nuit  et a plus ailleurs


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> mdr
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne chevauchée !!

Je dis cela par rapport au film que tu as été voir. Pas de sous-entendu bien-sûr !


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

Globalcut, on va pouvoir se remettre au foot !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonne nuit  et a plus ailleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit Ginette fais de jolis reves


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Globalcut, on va pouvoir se remettre au foot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas trop de sport merci


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonne nuit  et a plus ailleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ailleurs alors ...


----------



## macelene (23 Juillet 2003)

allez faites tous de beaux rêves, plein de belles choses, 
pas de disputes, soyez sages.


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

petit rappel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





page 499=


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

je vais me coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on fini demain ?


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Je ne savais pas que tu étais "schtroumpfile"


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne savais pas que tu étais "schtroumpfile"
> 
> ...



moi non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



version flood


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> SLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG !!!
> 
> ...



Mort de rire


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Globalcut, on va pouvoir se remettre au foot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * petit rappel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mort de rire, le retour


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Mort de rire, le retour
> 
> ...



sur ces éclats de rire je vous souhaite une bonne nuit et vous dis à demain pour en finir avec ce thread


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Mort de rire
> 
> ...



Encore une private joke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit à tous ....


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore une private joke
> 
> ...



bonne nuit


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore une private joke
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit à toi Karl 40 !


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bonne nuit
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit à toi Globalcut !


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

Ca y'est la fin est proche !


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

Pas beaucoup de monde ce soir ! 


Tout le monde est parti se coucher ?


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

Je vais aller me coucher aussi !


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

A demain pour finir à la 499 !


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

Et à la 499 :


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

C'est quand même bien triste cette fermeture !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2003)

Voici ma modeste... et unique contribution à l'Ultraflood...


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

Bon, je suis partie, bonne nuit et à demain !


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Voici ma modeste... et unique contribution à l'Ultraflood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















WebOlivier dans l'ultraflood !


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Voici ma modeste... et unique contribution à l'Ultraflood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenue quand même !


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

Remarque, il était temps que tu passes, je sais pas si tu sais mais le thread va bientôt fermer !


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca veut dire qu'il aime bien ce thread, alors on peut en recréer un dans Reagissez !


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Oups !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Z'ai oublié de dire bonzour


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Au fait, depuis quand on est passés au statut Dieu ?


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Pfff !
Qu'est-ce que c'est mort ce matin.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> ginette dans une page que j'avais pas lue:</font><hr />pas de fautes mais tu devrais du coup écrire:
non ho mai scritto l'italiano   

[/QUOTE] 
Merci, mais je savais pas comment écrire "écrit" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * tu n'est pas encore ultraflooder petit templar*



Et je ne le serais jamais puisque le trhead va fermer.. 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Ton apprentissage n'est pas fini. Pour l'accomplir, tu dois terrasser (euh ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suggestion : Finn ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Nan, pas tapper, pas tapper
Nan ! pas bannir non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Bon, ben c'est pas tou mais va falloir y aller.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Sans avoir vu âme qui vive.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Alors bonne journée Ultrafloodeuse à tous.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Et surtout, n'oubliez pas


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Alors bonne journée Ultrafloodeuse à tous.  *



bonne journée a toi aussi


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Laissez-moi un bout de la page 499 s'il vous plait !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Laissez-moi un bout de la page 499 s'il vous plait !  *



Yes


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Alors bonne journée Ultrafloodeuse à tous.  *


idem


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Voici ce qui nous attend


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> idem
> 
> 
> ...



demi


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour chez vous !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour chez vous !  *



Bien le bonjour


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Vous trouvez pas qu'il y a comme une odeur


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * rhaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il manque que le bruit pour y croire


----------



## huexley (23 Juillet 2003)

et ca a déja commencé


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

ca me rappel le bon vieux temps


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Encore un peu de soupe ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Voici ma modeste... et unique contribution à l'Ultraflood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (23 Juillet 2003)

attention danger:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

ne tombez pas dans le panneau !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

Ne pas retombez dans le panneau


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

Il n'y a plus de risques maintenant ...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Ne pas retombez dans le panneau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne pas retombez dans le panneau


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Ne pas retombez dans le panneau


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Ne pas retombez dans le panneau


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Ne pas retombez dans le panneau


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Ne pas retombez dans le panneau


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Ne pas retombez dans le panneau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je me croyais à l'UltraFlood


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore une private joke
> 
> ...



Arf... c'est vrai que l'amour de Slug pour les marmottes, c'est quelque chose qui est censé être connu dans tous les forums jeux, donc on a tendance à partir franco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, tous en coeur : "et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat..."


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Voici ma modeste... et unique contribution à l'Ultraflood...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il l'a fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ESPECE DE FLOODER VA*





 'Vais te dénoncer aux modérateurs


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juillet 2003)

" Dans mes bras SLUG !"


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

moins glop


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> "et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat..."
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Juillet 2003)

maiisss euuuhhh soyez gentils avec les marmottes. les marmottes c'est sacré dans les forums MGZ ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

Merci BlackBeru


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Merci BlackBeru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'ai fait que mon devoir de modérateur


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug] * maiisss euuuhhh soyez gentils avec les marmottes. les marmottes c'est sacré dans les forums MGZ !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * gnnnmmmfff!!..497..498..499....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh!!!! pas 500


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

La fin est proche mais attention de ne pas trépasser


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * La fin est proche mais attention de ne pas trépasser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez un bon apero avant


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Allez un bon apero avant
> 
> ...


pourquoi pas?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

plus ca approche moins ca va vite


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

Etrange


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## playaman (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * plus ca approche moins ca va vite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est risqué de trainer ici...Les pages passent tellement vites... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bein... c'était ma modeste participation du soir à l'ultraflood.
Pas terrrible, mais l'important c'est de participer , non ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est risqué de trainer ici...Les pages passent tellement vites...
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

c'est pas ce soir que l'on va sortir:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * plus ca approche moins ca va vite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est sans doute que personne ne veut que ça se finisse


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * c'est pas ce soir que l'on va sortir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et pourquoi pas


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

P-5 _avant la fin de l'ultraflood_


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * P-5 avant la fin de l'ultraflood *



zut j'ai une image pour la page -4


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


une framboise ça me tenterait bien


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> zut j'ai une image pour la page -4
> 
> ...


bientôt on y arrive


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> une framboise ça me tenterait bien
> 
> 
> ...



et hop


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

j'ai trouvé ta maison:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

Qui veux une cassis ?


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et hop
> 
> ...


merci


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Qui veux une framboise ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu t'es trompé c'est cassis, j'ai jamais gouté j'en veux bien une


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai trouvé ta maison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me rappel de bons souvenirs


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> tu t'es trompé c'est cassis, j'ai jamais gouté j'en veux bien une
> 
> 
> ...



pas facile la vie de barman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est édité


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

Et toi qu'est ce que tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une guiness


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

et toi karl tu veux un :


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * Et toi qu'est ce que tu veux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien sur, s'il te plait


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pas facile la vie de barman
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et toi karl tu veux un :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu crois qu'il tourne toujours à ca ?
il va peut-etre se laisser tenter


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

et voilà:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

Pause pipi


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

et pour finn:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et voilà:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pour qui la petite ?


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il va peut-etre se laisser tenter
> 
> ...



Et si il est pas là, c'est peut être bien qu'il est entrain de se laisser tenter dans un vrai bar


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et pour finn:
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il va pouvoir nous réinviter


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et pour finn:
> 
> 
> 
> *


et pour prerima la même avec en plus:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Merci
> ...


pour la page 498


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

drôle de coutume chez prerima, le pastis au micro onde


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> et pour prerima la même avec en plus:
> 
> 
> ...



Ca devrait lui faire plaisir


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * drôle de coutume chez prerima, le pastis au micro onde
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























Ahhhhhh je connais pas


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

et pour la page 499, pour se consoler:


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ça fait vraiment peur


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * drôle de coutume chez prerima, le pastis au micro onde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

il pourrait mettre un truc comme ça:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai toujours un temps de reaction au changement de page


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et pour la page 499, pour se consoler:
> 
> 
> 
> *



on se la fait maintenant, qu'on en parle plus


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

bon je vais pas tarder ay aller, il faut laisser de la place aux autres


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

je crois que je vais me faire taper sur les doigts d'avoir réveler sa coutume


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on se la fait maintenant, qu'on en parle plus
> 
> ...


oui mais finn, prerima, dark, karl,black beru...et ceux que j'ai oublié, ils vont faire la tête


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon je vais pas tarder ay aller, il faut laisser de la place aux autres
> 
> 
> 
> ...








DarkTemplar ne pourra pas poster sur la 499 demain


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

en plus finn et prerima devraient pas tarder à passer, on est dans leurs horaires


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

mais on peut toujours avancer pour éviter qu'on y passe la semaine


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * je crois que je vais me faire taper sur les doigts d'avoir réveler sa coutume
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je lui dirais pas que tu me l'a dit


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

alors qu'est ce qu'on fait


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> oui mais finn, prerima, dark, karl,black beru...et ceux que j'ai oublié, ils vont faire la tête
> 
> 
> ...



ca va pas etre facile a gerer a moins d'arriver a la 499


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * en plus finn et prerima devraient pas tarder à passer, on est dans leurs horaires
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je les vois dans ma boule de cristale


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

et Karl, qu'est ce qui fait, il veut rester major


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * alors qu'est ce qu'on fait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et bien on pousse jusqu'à la 499, un post chacun et il restera de la place pour les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pas plus de 22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * mais on peut toujours avancer pour éviter qu'on y passe la semaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allons y


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

et au fait apres vénérable sage, qu'est ce qu'il y a


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et Karl, qu'est ce qui fait, il veut rester major
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 il doit etre occupé au Bar (un vrai) à boire du Banga (du vrai)


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et au fait apres vénérable sage, qu'est ce qu'il y a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien, le néant...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

Je vais chercher quelquechose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à boire et je reviens


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et bien on pousse jusqu'à la 499, un post chacun et il restera de la place pour les autres
> 
> ...


et c'est parti:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais chercher quelquechose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A y est, de retour


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je les vois dans ma boule de cristale
> 
> ...


et monsieur le voyant, quels sont les chiffres pour la prochaine cagnotte du loto


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais chercher quelquechose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


à la tienne


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

minuit


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> et c'est parti:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

page-3


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> et monsieur le voyant, quels sont les chiffres pour la prochaine cagnotte du loto
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a pas ecrit Mme Soleil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je sais que tu viens de passer les 700 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * page-3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non en fait il en reste deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_je fatigue un peu_


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * page-3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> non en fait il en reste deux
> 
> 
> ...



ca depend si on compte celle-ci ou pas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



T'as oublié le -Puuuub-


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

bonsoir black beru, tu viens nous aider à finir


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

qu'importe -3   -2


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Mais je sais que tu viens de passer les 700
> ...


merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et toi tu es prêt des 11000


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * drôle de coutume chez prerima, le pastis au micro onde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On sent le vécu


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> T'as oublié le -Puuuub-
> 
> ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> oui mais finn, prerima, dark, karl,black beru...et ceux que j'ai oublié, ils vont faire la tête
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmh? On parle de moi?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et au fait apres vénérable sage, qu'est ce qu'il y a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est au choix de l'intéressé en collaboration avec benjamin


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> merci
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon apres l'UltraFlood je vais me calmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



p'tetre jouer un peu à la PS2


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> C'est au choix de l'intéressé en collaboration avec benjamin
> 
> ...



merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et à combien de posts


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bonsoir black beru, tu viens nous aider à finir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est MON forum à moua, quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc c'est la moindre des choses


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Y'a pas ecrit Mme Soleil
> 
> ...



Faut que j'aille la chercher?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

tiens je vais faire un petit discours avant de partir de ce thread


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merci
> 
> ...



Théoriquement dès les 10'000... "Vénérable sage" étant le titre du premier à avoir passé le cap (Alèm), C'était plus simple de le mettre en standard... Mais MacInside a pu choisir lorsqu'il a atteint les 10'000 ("serial floodeur" sauf erreur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merci
> 
> ...



Plus de 15000


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> C'est MON forum à moua, quand même
> 
> ...


oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maître des clés de l'ultraflood


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

Euh, global... ton discours, il est à la limite de l'édition là... Ca charge déjà suffisamment lentemement comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, vu que l'événement est d'importance, on va faire une exception


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> C'est MON forum à moua, quand même
> 
> ...








merci de l'avoir preter


----------



## [MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil (24 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Faut que j'aille la chercher?
> 
> ...



J'ai lu dans les astres qu'on avait besoin de mes services ici... 

Alors, avenir de l'Ultraflood.
...
....
.....
Clair. Très clair. La fin est proche.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> oui
> 
> 
> ...



Rrrrronnnn.... rrrrrooooonnnn... (j'aime quand on m'appelle comme ça)


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Euh, global... ton discours, il est à la limite de l'édition là... Ca charge déjà suffisamment lentemement comme ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on vient de changer de page ca ira mieux ici


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

ton discours global, il va faire plaisir à Dark et son modem


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

j'aperçois du renfort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je vais peut être passer remplaçante


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

Juste un petit rappel avant de quitter ce thread :

ne pas poster de page 500
je vous conseil donc de ne poster qu'un message sur la page suivante (499) afin de laisser de la place à tous les ultraFlooders


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Ma'ame Soleil] *
> 
> J'ai lu dans les astres qu'on avait besoin de mes services ici...
> 
> ...



Merci Dame Soleil pour ces eclaircissements


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Juste un petit rappel avant de quitter ce thread :
> 
> ne pas poster de page 500
> je vous conseil donc de ne poster qu'un message sur la page suivante (499) afin de laisser de la place à tous les ultraFlooders
> ...








Globalcut créant une règle pour l'Ultraflood... 

Décidément j'aurai tout vu


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Ma'ame Soleil] *
> 
> J'ai lu dans les astres qu'on avait besoin de mes services ici...
> 
> ...


quel talent


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * j'aperçois du renfort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y'a de l'orage chez vous ?
Finn m'a dit qu'il arrivait et pafffff plus rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










il a peut-etre fait sauter les plombs dans la précipitation


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> quel talent
> 
> 
> ...



Pas pour rien qu'on l'a engagée


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> y'a de l'orage chez vous ?
> Finn m'a dit qu'il arrivait et pafffff plus rien
> ...


non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il lit peut être les dernières pages


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je propose, libre à chacun de faire ce qu'il veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je precise un peu plus, pour pas dire que j'avais pas dis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Pour devenir moderateur, postez la 500eme page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et fermez le thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## [MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci Dame Soleil pour ces eclaircissements
> 
> ...



Mais de rien, jeune homme. 

Je me fais un devoir d'éclairer les âmes des posteurs et des joueurs en levant devant leurs yeux les voiles de l'avenir. 

N'hésitez jamais à faire appel à mes services, de toutes façons la MGZ paie bien.

Que les astres vous soient favorables. 

Ma'ame Soleil


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

bon bonne nuit les ultrafloodeurs


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> non
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ca va il en a que 15 de retards aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il devrait arriver avant la fin


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

et merci black beru euh maître des clés de l'ultraflood de nous avoir héberger sur ton forum


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors je precise un peu plus, pour pas dire que j'avais pas dis
> 
> 
> ...



Sir yes sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Ah meeerdeu je suis déjà modérateur moi_


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon bonne nuit les ultrafloodeurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit et à demain ailleurs


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bon bonne nuit les ultrafloodeurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit à toi


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

et peut être à la page 499 pour un dernier post


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

Encore un peu de patience


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

++


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

Et bientot 499 







c'etait bien cool


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

UltraFlood power


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2003)

La clé est prête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A vous de faire en sorte qu'elle reste à rouiller


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juillet 2003)

Une soirée absent et voilà que c'est fini !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon seul regret est de ne pas avoir connu plus tôt ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bientôt ... Et vive le Banga  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : J'ai fait un rêve, je n'étais plus major


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juillet 2003)

bon au revoir les ultrafloodeurs et ultrafloodeuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




contente de vous avoir connu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * DarkTemplar ne pourra pas poster sur la 499 demain  *


Avec un jour de retard me voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * ton discours global, il va faire plaisir à Dark et son modem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surtout à mes 192 de RAM avec Netscape ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je comprends maintenant pourquoi ça ramait tant sur cette page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * et au fait apres vénérable sage, qu'est ce qu'il y a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concentré de formol ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est gentil de m'avoir laissé de la place dans la dernière page de ce thread exceptionnel que décidément, j'aurais du visiter plus tôt.

Je créerais certainement un sujet dans le Bar pour mes 5 000 posts, mais ça prendra plus de temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, un post par Ultraflooder pour la dernière page, ça inclu WebO ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, beeeen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Le reste est silence_


----------



## huexley (25 Juillet 2003)

wow 500 pages impressionant


----------



## macelene (26 Juillet 2003)

voilà, c'est presque la fin. Une fois je suis venu au bar, j'ai regardé longtemps, et puis un jour j'ai osé, et puis Global était là, plein de prévenance pour une toute nouvelle ds ce délire.
J'ai aimé, je suis restée et maintenant j'en suis folle


----------



## Bilbo (26 Juillet 2003)

Tout le monde parle de fermeture de l'Ultraflood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne vais pas tarder à signer la pétition que GlobalCut a mis en place, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si toutefois on pouvait me donner le lien qui explique de quoi il s'agit au juste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je viens de me payer un retour en arrière jusqu'à la page 440 et je fatigue.


----------



## melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> * wow 500 pages impressionant   *



En effet, je ne m'étais pas non plus rendu compte de l'ampleur de ce thread. Plus de 12000 posts !!! Tout alem en un seul thread !


----------



## Bilbo (26 Juillet 2003)

Et de 1000 ! C'est bien ici qu'on annonce ce type de nouvelles ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je passe « Major » un titre qui ne me convient pas vraiment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il va falloir que je poste ici pour passer à « Accro à MacG » au plus vite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Pour une fois que je repère que je passe un cap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+  

[Édition]
Et comme dirait _GlobalCut _« clic clac ».


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2003)

Salut à tous.
Y paraît que ça sent la fin


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2003)

Globalcut, qui va s'occuper de toi maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 <font color="green">edit de Beru : Excuse-moi Krystof, j'ai un message à faire passer, mais si possible sans poster un nouveau message... Tu me prêtes un coin de post? Meeerci, t'es un amoûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, juste pour expliquer un petit détail : En théorie, à la 500e page, l'ultraflood sera fermé. En forme de protestation, les principaux posteurs du thread ont décidé de s'arrêter à la page 499, en prédisant de grands malheurs pour la personne qui aurait la mauvaise idée de poster le 1er message de la page 500. C'est pour ça qu'ils ont laissé de la place pour les posteurs éventuels, avec cependant le souhait que chacun ne laisse qu'un seul post. 

A partir de ce message, il reste donc 13 messages avant de passer à la page 500. Par respect pour les ultrafloodeurs, ne dépassez pas la limite fatidique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Voilà Krystof, je te rends ton post, et merci encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )</font>


----------



## krystof (27 Juillet 2003)

Ceci est donc ma dernière apparition dans l'ultraflood.

J'ai en fait une petite suggestion à vous faire : rendez-nous Sonnyboy, ou je lui fais part de la situation de ce thread, et il se fera un plaisir de venir poster 13 messages, dont le dernier, bien évidemment, fatal.


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

tien je me reveil moi


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

hop un p'tit coup


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

d'ultraflood bien sur


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

moi aussi je peu poster comme un fou


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

et pas la peine de se moquer


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

même si je n'ai qu'un petit imac


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

et puis vous avez quel age pour faire ça ?


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

apparament oui


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

(c'est long un monologue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

et aussi vous n'avez que ça a faire


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

on va finit par y arrivez a ces 500 pages


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

plus qu'un petit effort


----------



## casimir (27 Juillet 2003)

ça y est, on en est a la page 500


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> * ça y est, on en est a la page 500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon pauvre Casimir


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mon pauvre Casimir
> 
> ...



T'es CON ou t'as pas suivi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

Adieu UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> * ça y est, on en est a la page 500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

[UltraFlood]


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * [UltraFlood]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La chasse au casimir est ouverte


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mon pauvre Casimir
> 
> ...



juste comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/.Pictures/divers/casiava.jpg


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> juste comme ca
> 
> ...



Une explication ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> * ça y est, on en est a la page 500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a plus qu'a fermer


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

Adieu UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * La clé est prête...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est temps


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

Au moins ça fait plaisir, y en a qui pensent aux autres...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, ce qui est dit est dit, je ferme. 

(Ah oui, pas oublier d'éteindre la lumière...)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

... Put*** de clé qui glisse !!! 

GLOBAL !!! c'est toi qui as foutu de la graisse sur la clé!!???


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * ... Put*** de clé qui glisse !!!
> 
> GLOBAL !!! c'est toi qui as foutu de la graisse sur la clé!!???
> 
> ...



Ah non, qui se l'ai mise dans le © ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

Il etait bien chouette ce thread tu trouves pas


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah non, qui se l'ai mise dans le © ?
> 
> ...



Je sais pas, mais il aurait vraiment pas dû manger indien


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Il etait bien chouette ce thread tu trouves pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ouais mais bon... ça fait un moment qu'il prend un quart d'heure pour charger chaque page aussi... Le poids des ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




temps de passer à autre chose non?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Je sais pas, mais il aurait vraiment pas dû manger indien
> 
> ...



Il y a comme une odeur de Gloubiboulga


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il y a comme une odeur de Gloubiboulga
> 
> ...



Tu crois que c'est le curry qui lui donne cette couleur?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

pfff c'est fait à l'arrache


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ben ouais mais bon... ça fait un moment qu'il prend un quart d'heure pour charger chaque page aussi... Le poids des ans
> 
> ...



Oui passons à autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un peu de vacances pour faire le point


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> temps de passer à autre chose non?
> 
> ...



ou bien passons à la page 501


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

l'UltraFlood vous remercie de votre visite et espére que vous avez passé d'agréables moments


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui passons à autre chose
> 
> ...



C'est vrai... un peu de flood de plage ne nous fera pas de mal... 

A ton avis, quel meilleur flood entre Atlantique, Pacifique, Méditerranée... ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

Retrouvez nous prochainement dans de nouvelles aventures


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> C'est vrai... un peu de flood de plage ne nous fera pas de mal...
> 
> ...



l'Atlantique est le plus vivifiant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il permet de rester jeune


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * l'UltraFlood vous remercie de votre visite et espére que vous avez passé d'agréables moments
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La voix un peu plus fluette, tu ferais une excellente hôtesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant, j'ai nettoyé la clé... Allez cette fois, on ferme.


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Ok


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Retrouvez nous prochainement dans de nouvelles aventures




Où ça ? Où ça ?


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Oui, je sais ce qu'on va me répondre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'ai vérifié : il n'y est pas


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Merci au P. N. d'avoir rouvert ce sujet


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

à l'insu des autorités morales de ce site


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Sinon, vous avez passé un bon Noël ?


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Vous avez été gâtés ?


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

vous avez pas trop mangé ?


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Pas trop bu ?


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Tiens, voilà de quoi tenir jusqu'au bout de la nuit


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Une petite vidéo sympa : paix aux hommes


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Une autre parce que bientôt on fêtera ses 20 ans


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Un truc drôle et j'arrête les vidéos


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

La demoiselle a beau être habillée, je suis presque sûr que je vais me faire éditer


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Voilà une image (qui ne devrait pas être éditée) dont l'adresse correspond bien à ce sujet


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Et sinon, vous faites de beaux rêves ?


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Dépêchez-vous, il reste à peine plus de 8 heures !


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

ohé, les floodeurs !


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Profitez-en, c'est ouvert jusqu'à


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

midi


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Si vous grasse-matinez, vous allez le regretter


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

La nuit, c'est fait pour poster


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

déjà 4 heures


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

25 messages : je peux aller me coucher, la conscience tranquille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai fait ce que j'avais à faire


----------



## Floriane (25 Décembre 2003)

Bonne nuit Zitoune


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Bonne nuit Kitty


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

My dream comes true


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOoOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOOOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOOOOOOoOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOooOOOOOOoOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

God fuck the queeen


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

God fuck the queeen


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOooOOOOOOoOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH
C'est trop lent


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOooOOOOOOoOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH
Peuxx meme plus flooder correcteme,t


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

Doremez bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

Si, si


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

I Love You


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

Dommage que ce soit si lent sinon


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> My dream comes true





Soulagé que tu aies fini par te lever (au milieu de la nuit)


----------



## Zitoune (25 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOooOOOOOOoOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH
> C'est trop lent





Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Jolie histoire, tu as du passer une bonne soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








J'ai adoré ce passage


----------



## casimir (25 Décembre 2003)

qui a rouvert l'ultraflood ? !!!!


----------



## casimir (25 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> La voix un peu plus fluette, tu ferais une excellente hôtesse
> 
> ...



c'est rouvert !!


----------



## casimir (25 Décembre 2003)

je vais me venger !!!


----------



## casimir (25 Décembre 2003)

on ma même pas prévenu !!!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Merci au P. N. d'avoir rouvert ce sujet



&lt;mode Père Noël&gt; De rien mon garçon, huhuhu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;/mode Père Noël&gt;


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> midi



Plutôt 13 heures en fait, j'avais besoin de dormir


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood PPPoOOOOOooOOOOOOoOOOOWWWWAAAAAAH
> C'est trop lent



C'est pour ça qu'on l'avait fermé, tu sais


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> on ma même pas prévenu !!!!



Et pourtant t'es là


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2003)

Allez, zoupla, midi +- 1 heure, on referme jusqu'à la prochaine


----------



## benjamin (24 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Allez, zoupla, midi +- 1 heure, on referme jusqu'à la prochaine


 Quand je pense que l'ultraflood se fait mettre en pièces par un sujet de nioubs  
 Ça vaut bien une réouverture temporaire. Joyeux Noël


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

c'est Noël avant l'heure :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

le nioub' c'est bon, avec du sel


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le nioub' c'est bon, avec du sel



on a une nuit pour faire 100 pages  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

Ouf !!! enfin un motif de réjouissance cette année  Joyeux nowell les côpains !!!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que l'ultraflood se fait mettre en pièces par un sujet de nioubs
> Ça vaut bien une réouverture temporaire. Joyeux Noël




Yeeeeaaaaaahhhhh...    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouf !!! enfin un motif de réjouissance


houlaaaaa t'en met partout


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouf !!! enfin un motif de réjouissance cette année  Joyeux nowell les côpains !!!



:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  Chatons !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

Que c'est bon de se retrouver à la maison !


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

A vot' santé .....


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> maison !


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

Fuck ET ! :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

On en profite avant fermeture ...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Fuck ET ! :rateau:



il ta mis son gros doigt ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

C'était qund même mieux avant l'apparition de ces 30 secondes


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On en profite avant fermeture ...



la prochaine fois c'est dans un an


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il ta mis son gros doigt ?


Si tu savais .... Pourquoi crois-tu qu'il est préféré rejoindre son "no man's land" !


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'était qund même mieux avant l'apparition de ces 30 secondes



même pas peur  :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois c'est dans un an


C'est dans un semaine alors !!


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais .... Pourquoi crois-tu qu'il est préféré rejoindre son "no man's land" !



le tiens est plus gros que le sien ?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux UltraFlood à tous !! :love:


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

qui préviens global ?


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux UltraFlood à tous !! :love:




 :love: :love: :love: merci :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

de toutes les matières


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: merci :love: :love: :love:


 On a dit à tous, pas à Casimir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de toutes les matières


 ... c'est la moquette que je préfère !


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de toutes les matières



tu préfère laquelle ?   :love: un coup de latex ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

Tant que c'est pas de mousse orange qu'il est question...


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On a dit à tous, pas à Casimir



tu va voir tes fesses mon chaton (a sec sans lubrifiant :love: )


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est la moquette que je préfère !


non, la chiasse, pourquoi ?


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est pas de mousse orange qu'il est question...



je suis 100 % latex monsieur    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu va voir tes fesses mon chaton (a sec sans lubrifiant :love: )


 Viens poupoule viens poupoule viens... §-)


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est la moquette que je préfère !



un p'tit coup ?


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


shit ! :love:


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Viens poupoule viens poupoule viens... §-)



un gros coup de queue ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

C'est ceux qui en parlent le plus qui en mangent le moins


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est ceux qui en parlent le plus qui en mangent le moins



je peu en manger beaucoup  j'ai deux estomacs :love:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

c'est ici l'ultraflood ???


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici l'ultraflood ???



nioubie inculte


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

banni le


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nioubie inculte


 je sais que le thread a existé dans le bar... et apparement pour noël y a un tit cadeau


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> banni le


  ouais YOUPI !!!


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

... :rose:


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je sais que le thread a existé dans le bar... et apparement pour noël y a un tit cadeau



il a toujours été dans la MGZ


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

:mouais:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a toujours été dans la MGZ


 ah bon ? :rose: je ne savais pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a toujours été dans la MGZ


 Euh.. je dirais même plus... dans la partie clan-m4k


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

bon allez, j'arrête mes conneries  parce que j'ai quand même peur de me faire bannir


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. je dirais même plus... dans la partie clan-m4k


 d'accord  merci pour toutes ces précisions ma culture macgéenne est meilleure maintenant


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 tu siffles quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


toi t'es pas sorti de l'auberge


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

Miam!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

va défragmenter ailleurs


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> va défragmenter ailleurs



Tu ferais mieux de monter un peu plus!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

sortez couvert, sortez MD5


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

soif :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

faim  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faim  :love:



un coup de blanc, un coup de rouge :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

ouais mais moins que moi  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un coup de blanc, un coup de rouge :love:



Verra pas le pere noel le Mackie...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Verra pas le pere noel le Mackie...


bah c'est un cadeau


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est un cadeau


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Verra pas le pere noel le Mackie...



il est attendu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Décembre 2004)

ça floode par ici?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça floode par ici?


 apparemment, c'est un sujet où le flood est légal


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

alors pourquoi s'en priver ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

mais il faut pouvoir tenir la cadence


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

tout seul, c'est pas très facile...


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

il faut savoir improviser


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

avec un monologue ou sans


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

ça dépend de quoi on veut parler à soi même


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

là j'ai pas trop d'idée...


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

mais je vais bien finir par trouver quelque chose


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

je n'arrive tjs pas à m'imaginer que...


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

... je suis tout SEUL


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Y a bien quelqu'un qui va finir par arriver !!!


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

apparemment nan...


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

mais c'est pas grave ça m'empêche pas de continuer à laisser des posts inutiles


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :d:d:d:d:d


 Tiens ça marche pas les  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

ah c'est parce que j'ai pas mis en cap :rose:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

et sinon heu...


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

dehors il fait pas très beau


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

...


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

vive noel


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

quand y en a marre, y a malabar


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

plus que deux messages et j'aurais fait une page à moi tout seul


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

là c'est le dernier de la page


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Nouvelle page !!!!!


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Whaaaaaaaow !!!!


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

L'UltraFlood est ré-ouvert


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Comme au bon vieux temps


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, salut Gribok


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Whaow, mon modo préféré  :love:


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Alors, on floode ?


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Ouais, c'est noël :love:


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

L'est sympa le Beru d'avoir réouvert ce truc :love:


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

On reprend les bonnes vieilles habitudes de flood


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

hihi :love:


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Ah, le floode peinard au coin du feu, au chalet, le powerbook sur les genous, le WiFi, un verre de Lagavulin 18 ans dans les mains après avoir festoyé avec les potes, la neige dehors...


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

cool je suis remotiver je suis plus tout seul !!!!! :love:


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Ah, quelle joie d'encore rencontrer des gens simples....


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Vois tu jeune newbee, le vrai flood, c'est ça....


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

:love::love::love:


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Ah, l'age d'or du floode.... Avec UBBthread... Ça faisait ramer tout les forums MacG, on arrivait à poster 10 messages à la minute...  

Y'avait pas de limitations en ce temps là


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vois tu jeune newbee, le vrai flood, c'est ça....


 c'est symatouille


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Maintenant, ce thread n'est plus ouvert qu'à noël....


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Souvenez-vous de l'age d'or ou ce thread était un lieu d'échange, de messages creux, de vide, de détente, de vidage de crane....


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah, l'age d'or du floode.... Avec UBBthread... Ça faisait ramer tout les forums MacG, on arrivait à poster 10 messages à la minute...
> 
> Y'avait pas de limitations en ce temps là


 Exellent !!! Maintenant, c'est plus très possible


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Hélas, cette époque semble révolue...


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Et paf, une page de plus :love:


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Et c'est reparti


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Souvenez-vous de l'age d'or ou ce thread était un lieu d'échange, de messages creux, de vide, de détente, de vidage de crane....


 c'était quand pour être précis ?


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

...comme avant ! 

Apportez moi du café et des chips, ça va chier !!


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Il est relancé


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et paf, une page de plus :love:


 ça va plus vite à trois que tout seul comme moi tout à l'heure !!!


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

*ultrafloooooooood Revival !!!!!*


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...comme avant !
> 
> Apportez moi du café et des chips, ça va chier !!


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'était quand pour être précis ?



Relis le thread depuis le début et tu comprendras toutes les subtilités de la chose....


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *ultrafloooooooood Revival !!!!!*


 YEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Relis le thread depuis le début et tu comprendras toutes les subtilités de la chose....


 je relirais dès que l'ultraflood sera de nouveau fermé


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça va plus vite à trois que tout seul comme moi tout à l'heure !!!



Il a compris... Allez, lâche toi, floode comme tu ne l'as jamais fait, tu n'en auras pas à nouveau l'occasion de si tôt !!  
Vide toi le crane, floode tout ce que tu peux


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

au galop il faut aller maintenant


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

c'est ce que je fais


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Il est relancé



C'est comme une vieille bagnole à carbu qui n'a plus tourné depuis longtemps...

Ça met un peu de temps à démarrer, ça fini par partir, ça fume un peu noir au début mais ça peut péter le feu


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

En plus safari ne rame pas trop ce soir donc ça tombe bien :love:


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

*ultrafloooooooood Paaaaaaaaaaawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh!!!!!*


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

vive l'ultraflood :love:


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

L'UltraFloode renait de ces cendres !!!!


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Et HOP !!! Une nouvelle page


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

*ultraflood Isn't Dead !!!!!*


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> L'UltraFloode renait de ces cendres !!!!


 tout ça c'est grace au père noël


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

L'UltraFlood(TM), on en a une énorme envie !


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

UltraFlood? un jour, UltraFlood? toujours ! :love:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *ultraflood Isn't Dead !!!!!*


 IT'S THE RETURN


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

I LIKE IT :love:


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

L'UltraFlood, mangez-en !


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Ça s'passe comme ça à l'UltraFlood


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

l'ultraflood ne boude plus


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

UltraFlood is good for you !


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

c'est comme une boîte de chocolat on sait jamais sur quoi on peut tomber


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

*ULTRAFLOOD IS BACK !!
(et ça va chier )​ *


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

ultraflood is free


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *ULTRAFLOOD IS BACK !!
> (et ça va chier )​ *


 malheureusement, ça ne durera pas longtemps


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Cool ta nouvelle signature :love:


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

J'aime bien la tienne aussi


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Joli signature !!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

alors le repas s'est bien passé ?


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> *ULTRAFLOOD IS BACK !!
> (et ça va chier )​ *




:love:


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


:rateau:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Ow Ow Ow !!!


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

glinguiling guiling


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Mon PB chauffe tellement ça va vite


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

quand j'essaie de le bouger il fait un bruit bizarre...


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Attention, ça rend stérile


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

je suis bientot à 1900 posts :love:


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Méfiance, donc


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> quand j'essaie de le bouger il fait un bruit bizarre...



Tape dessus, ça passera


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Attention, ça rend stérile


 Je sais c'est pour ça que je bouge de là


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Alors, passé un bon noel ?


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Tape dessus, ça passera


 nan j'ai déjà essayer...


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alors, passé un bon noel ?


 Comme d'hab


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

ceci est le 1901 ème post !!!


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Le père noel a été généreux :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

attention bientot le 1903


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ceci est le 1901 ème post !!!



Félicitations


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Le père noel a été généreux :rateau:


 WOAAAAAAOOOOOOWWWWWWWW !!!!!!!! Zen veeu une !!!!!! :love:


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Le père noel a été généreux :rateau:



Ça passait la cheminée ça ?


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations


 MERCI


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Pas trop, non.... 

Je ne sais pas comment le gros barbu l'a amenée..


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça passait la cheminée ça ?


 La taille de la cheminée devait être proportionel au prix de la voiture surement...


----------



## Gribok (24 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop, non....
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment le gros barbu l'a amenée..



Dommage que je l'ai pliée en sortant de la propriété....


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2004)

Il est très fort ce gros barbu !!! Moi je di BRAVO


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2004)

C'est ça de trogner toute la soirée


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que je l'ai pliée en sortant de la propriété....



Comme la Porsche de l'année passée...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que je l'ai pliée en sortant de la propriété....


 fallait appelé le père noël !!! Il t'aurais dit comment faire...


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> fallait appelé le père noël !!! Il t'aurais dit comment faire...



Il a pas le temps, il bosse le vieux...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

C'est NOELLLLL


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

D'ailleurs, je vais lui demander de revenir...

Je ne sais pas si les roues arachées sont réparées sous garantie...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas le temps, il bosse le vieux...


 Ouais c'est vrai que en ce moment...


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je vais lui demander de revenir...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si les roues arachées sont réparées sous garantie...



T'as été sage cette année ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je vais lui demander de revenir...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si les roues arachées sont réparées sous garantie...


 avec le père noël RIEN n'est sous garanti


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Ouais


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

:d:d:d


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Ouais


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Ouais


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Putain les mecs, on a un bon rytme là :love: :rateau:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

ouais :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


 c'est pas grave il en aura une autre pour le nouvel an


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

On table s'arrête à 650 pages ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ouais :love:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Paf, une de plus


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> On table s'arrête à 650 pages ?


 on table ??? c'est quoi ???


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grave il en aura une autre pour le nouvel an



OUAIS !!! 

Je t'aime bien toi, t'es mon pote :rateau: :love:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok, grande folle


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Je voulais dire, on table sur 650 ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> OUAIS !!!
> 
> Je t'aime bien toi, t'es mon pote :rateau: :love:


 COOL !!!!!!!!!!! :up


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Comprendre: on s'arrête à 650 pages ? Ça vous parait jouable?


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> COOL !!!!!!!!!!! :up


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais dire, on table sur 650 ?


 En fait ça veut dire on s'arrête à la 650 ème ?


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Paf déja presque une page de plus... :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Comprendre: on s'arrête à 650 pages ? Ça vous parait jouable?


 carrement


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Putain les mecs on est bons !!!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En fait ça veut dire on s'arrête à la 650 ème ?



Ouais !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Paf déja presque une page de plus... :love:


 Je crois qu'on va les grignoter assez vite


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Pis après dodo !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Putain les mecs on est bons !!!!


 c'est clair, on est super bien parti là, faut pas se décourager


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Putain les mecs on est bons !!!!



Ouais !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Pis après dodo !!!


 uep après c'est dodo :sleep: time


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on va les grignoter assez vite



Ouais, faut tenir le rytme


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

L'UltraFlood n'est qu'une question d'endurance....


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Une nouvelle page !!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> L'UltraFlood n'est qu'une question d'endurance....


 tout àààààà fait


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Ouais !!!

On fait pas comme les pisses-froid qui font une page et qui s'arrêtent !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, faut tenir le rytme


 J'espère bien atteindre les 2000 post ce soir :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !!!
> 
> On fait pas comme les pisses-froid qui font une page et qui s'arrêtent !!!


 nous on a de vrai objectif !!!!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Nouvelle page !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

plus que neuf pages  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

On continue, on ne mollit pas !!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Un, deux, un deux, un, deux...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

moi je suis à fond je peux pas aller plus vite


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Aaaah, le flood organisé... :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

je calcul mes 30 secondes d'écart entre chaque post


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Y'a que ça de vrai !!! :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah, le flood organisé... :love:


 ça fait plaisir surtout le soir de noel


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien atteindre les 2000 post ce soir :love:



Tu as de l'ambition, c'est bien mon petit


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien atteindre les 2000 post ce soir :love:



C'est tout à fait jouable, continue comme ça


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as de l'ambition, c'est bien mon petit


 et oui c'est pas ça qui manque chez moi


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Allez coup de boule pour mon pote Franswa


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Beuh? et moi ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout à fait jouable, continue comme ça


 je suis bien parti plus que 70 posts


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Allez coup de boule pour mon pote Franswa


 Merci  Je vais essayer aussi de vous en foutre un au passage


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Oooh grand fou, je t'ai déja boulé avant... :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Vous avez eu chacun un message d'encouragement


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Oooh grand fou, je t'ai déja boulé avant... :love:



C'est juste ma grande, j'avais pas vu :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Beuh? et moi ?


 t'as déjà eu


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez eu chacun un message d'encouragement



:love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

aller encore 8 pages !!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :love:


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Vont bien ces serveurs PowerMac G5


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> :love:


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Avec une bonne connection on peut bien flooder sans que ça rame...


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Dommage qu'il y ait encore cette put*** de limitation...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Vont bien ces serveurs PowerMac G5


  réponse régulière


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Allez bientôt une nouvelle page !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Avec une bonne connection on peut bien flooder sans que ça rame...


 une bonne connec et surtout que le naviguateur marche bien


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

On garde le rythme !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> une bonne connec et surtout que le naviguateur marche bien


 parce que ça c'est pas évident tous les jours...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On garde le rythme !!!


 Ouais c'est pecab'


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

i like it :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

plus que 7 pages !!!!!!!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Internet Explorer par exemple ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Par contre tout seul, je vais pas y arriver


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Internet Explorer par exemple ?



Non, je déconne !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Internet Explorer par exemple ?


 C'est le naviguateur le plus à chier


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Bon, c'est parti.


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, je déconne !!!




Grand fou ! :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, je déconne !!!


 ah bon ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Sympa la signature Imax


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est parti.


  t'es de retour


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est parti.



Des renforts !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

:casse: les 30 secondes pour un message, c'est un peu long


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

ça fait plaisir !!!!!!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est le naviguateur le plus à chier





Cette description lui va à merveille


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Des renforts !!!


 ça va aller encore plus vite !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

On est que des noubies là?


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :casse: les 30 secondes pour un message, c'est un peu long




Mouais on s'y fait....


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Allez, floode avec nous


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Profitons-en!


 Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Cette description lui va à merveille


  on est d'accord c'est de la pure daube


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Wahow plus que 6 pages !!! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Wahow plus que 6 pages !!! :love:


 6 pages pour quoi?


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On est que des noubies là?



Non, y'a aussi un modo


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Wahow plus que 6 pages !!! :love:


 y a eu une sacré déferlante de post là


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 6 pages pour quoi?


 Et ben oui, j'arrive


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

...et pas n'importe lequel  :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 6 pages pour quoi?


 on s'est donné comme objectif la 650 ème pages


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 6 pages pour quoi?



Avant que le thread ne fasse 650 pages


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> ...et pas n'importe lequel  :love:



...mon modo préféré


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> ...et pas n'importe lequel  :love:


 c'est bien vrai !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Tiens j'ai des CDB en rab. :casse:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Allez, coups de boules pour le nouveau !!!

Balance-en aussi


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Avant que le thread ne fasse 650 pages


 Je ferais un bon modo alors


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Ouais !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> ...mon modo préféré


 Faillot!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai des CDB en rab. :casse:


 Moi aussi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Allez, coups de boules pour le nouveau !!!
> 
> Balance-en aussi


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> ...mon modo préféré



Grande folle !! 

Enlève ta main de ma cuisse !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

la distrib' est faite :love:


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

On est 72 en ce moment sur Mad G. si il y avait un record du plus faible nombre de connecté, ce serait ptêt bien ce soir.


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Et paf, encore une page d'abattue ! :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

héhéhé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> la distrib' est faite :love:


 J'ai bien tout reçu, merci à tous


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Beau boulot les mecs, on continue


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et paf, encore une page d'abattue ! :love:


 plus que 5 !!!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Et sinon, ça va?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Beau boulot les mecs, on continue


 C'est parti !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On est 72 en ce moment sur Mad G. si il y avait un record du plus faible nombre de connecté, ce serait ptêt bien ce soir.



Les gens ont autre chose à fouttre que de venir ici


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Ça va vite !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Allez hop, ...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Ouais ils sont tous entrain de se prendre une dinde avec le fois gras


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti !!!!!!!!!



Ouais !!! Faut que tu postes encore 40 messages !!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

(au minimum bien sur) :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Ce qui ya de bien dans l'ultraflood, c'est qu'on à même pas besoin de lire le thread...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Oups... :rose: FOIE gras


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

plus que 38 posts !!!!!!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ya de bien dans l'ultraflood, c'est qu'on à même pas besoin de lire le thread...



Ouais !! 

Et paf une page de plus !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

ça va vite, vite ,vite

.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

plus que 4 pages !!!!!!!


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Putain les mecs, ça usine sec !!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Plus que 4 pages !!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Non, rien.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

uep c'est ça qu'est bon


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

On est trop forts !!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Putain les mecs, ça usine sec !!!


 Tiens, on dirait Sonny!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Putain les mecs, ça usine sec !!!


 on est entrain de battre un record !!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> uep c'est ça qu'est bon


 Bientôt une étoile de plus


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Et pourtant, c'en est pas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Un post de plus...


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Ça a le gout du Sonnyboy, la couleur du Sonnyboy, l'odeur du Sonnyboy, mais ce n'est pas du Sonnyboy !


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Niarg!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

On sait vite plus quoi dire... :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Bref.


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Allez, bientot plus que 3 pages


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

On est revenu à l'age d'or de l'ultraflood


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, j'en ai posté deux d'affilées. On fatigue les gars?


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Il ne manque plus que le maitre spritituel de l'ultraflood, devenu depuis modo...j'ai nommé Global !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Et une fois arrivé à 650pages, on fait quoi?


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Dommage qu'il ne soit pas de la partie...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Il ne manque plus que le maitre spritituel de l'ultraflood, devenu depuis modo...j'ai nommé Global !!


 Le maitre incontesté... à quand une statue?


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Après ? On verra...

3 pages !!!


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

On se démerde quand même honorablement sans lui


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Après ? On verra...
> 
> 3 pages !!!


 Bon, ben on y retourne...


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa ?? Ou es tu ???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

en même temps, c'est pas bien compliqué


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas le moment de partir, on a besoin de toi pour flooder...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Franswa ?? Ou es tu ???


 Dans la cave.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

On est presque arrivé... courage les gars.
Si seulement j'avais deux pseudos et deux mac... ça irait plus vite !


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Les plombs ont pété ? Overdose de flood ?


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

:d :d


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Bon, j'ai un pote qui arrive dans 5 minutes. Il faut vinir avant! allez


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On est presque arrivé... courage les gars.
> Si seulement j'avais deux pseudos et deux mac... ça irait plus vite !



Pas besoin de deux macs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Allez, nomdidiou, c'est parti là


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai un pote qui arrive dans 5 minutes. Il faut vinir avant! allez



Plus vite, plus vite


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de deux macs


 C'est bon à savoir


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Mmh, je vais commencer à piocher dans les chocolats de noël


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Bonne idée


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Plus vite, plus vite


 C'est ça que je veux voir, bon esprit : c'est bien!


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Bon, nouvelle page dans quelques messages...


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Ouais !!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

hop, hop, hop, tu mangeras quand on sera à 650!


Franswaaaaa, t'es où bordel!?!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

C'est comme ça qu'on avance !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

649??


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Quelle équipe de choc on forme les mecs


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Trop fort


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 649??


 Non,


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)




----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Presque, merde...


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

On y est presque !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood
Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood
Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood
Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood
Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood Flood


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Le dernier bout est le plus dur !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Bon, alors?


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Plus de floooooood !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Plus de floooooood !!!


 C'est vite dit


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Bah on ne mollit pas, on a plus que quelques messages à poster :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

18....


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

649 !!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Et boom !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

16...


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Après dodo, tête dans le cul...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

On fait un pari? celui qui poste le premier en page 650.


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Vendu !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Mon pote est arrivé, je vais pas tarder.


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On fait un pari? celui qui poste le premier en page 650.



On y est presque !!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Mais qui sera le gagnant ??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Alors, qui va gagner?


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

...commence alors une lutte sans merci...


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Niarg !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

Moi!!


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

bon ben si faut flooder...


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

J'ai gagné !!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

J'ai gagné !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

raté!!!


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

je tente


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Merde


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

apple man, arrive ne dernier et va gagner! le lièvre et la tortue! arghhhh


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

On y sera quand ??? Je vais gagner !!


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> je tente




Putain, bravo mec !!

Trop balèze !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> je tente


 Bien joué! enfoiré va. ça mérite un cdb :casse:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> je tente



Respect


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2004)

bye! bon noël.


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

bon, un cdb pour appleboy


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Ouais, dodo... Joyeux noel


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux noël, A+ !!


----------



## appleman (25 Décembre 2004)

merci merci pour vos éloges...mais tout le mérite est pour vous, vous avez remplie la page!    je suis content quand meme...    :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2004)

.... 

J'y crois pas. 

Quelle est l'andouille qui passe les caprices de Mackie !?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2004)

benjamin ? toi !!!???

là, je vois plus que faire... 


... ah si, dormir... en méditant sur "il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis"...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

Moi je dis que c'est une bonne chose 

Joyeux noel a tous !!!!


----------



## Blytz (25 Décembre 2004)

Ultra FLood is Back!!!!!!! cool


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux noël, A+ !!


 Désoler; ma connec à laché toute la nuit jusqu'à ce matin !!!!!!!!!! Je sais pas si c'était à cause du débit de message mais c'est pas cool


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Franswa ?? Ou es tu ???


 J'étais super motiver !!!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Les plombs ont pété ? Overdose de flood ?


 ma ******* de connec de ****** à lacher !!!!!!! groarrrrr


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

ta conexion elle fait du deux


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ta conexion elle fait du deux


 même pas vrai ta qu'à regarder les dernières pages !!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

la preuve je peu faire plein de page encore


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

héhéhéhéhéhé


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

ça va bientôt fermer :love:


----------



## Blytz (25 Décembre 2004)

C'est pour ca qu il faut en profiter un max


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

motivation :love:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Alors Mackie, tu floodes ?


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Mackie, où est Casimir ?


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Ouais ou est le gros dino jaune ?


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

J'ai mon fusil sous la main


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Bon, Mackie, les 20'000 posts, c'est pour aujourd'hui ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Alors Mackie, tu floodes ?



oui, et j'abat les suisses donc la tailler n'est pas compris entre 1m60 et 1 m70  :love:


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, c'est marrant, l'horloge des forums est fausse....  :mouais:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Non


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, et j'abat les suisses donc la tailler n'est pas compris entre 1m60 et 1 m70  :love:




Pardon ?    :mouais:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, et j'abat les suisses donc la tailler n'est pas compris entre 1m60 et 1 m70  :love:



Damned, j'en meurt de trouille


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Mackie, petit pisse-froid 

Viens flooder


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

C'est plus ce que c'était...


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>



Salut copain


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

j'espère bien atteindre les 2000 aujourd'hui !!!!!!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Salut Franswa !!!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, et j'abat les suisses donc la tailler n'est pas compris entre 1m60 et 1 m70  :love:


c'est ici qu'on fait la liste de ban de noël ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Salut copain


 COPAIN :love: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

T'as pas mal floodé depuis hier, toi


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici qu'on fait la liste de ban de noël ?



Ouais, bienvenue


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Salut Franswa !!!


 COPAIN :love: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Cool l'UltraFlood de noël...


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Paf, une page de plus, n'empêche.... :love:


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas mal floodé depuis hier, toi


 qui ? moi ????


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Bon a taaaaaaaable :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Cool l'UltraFlood de noël...


 ça permet de se faire des amis copain !!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Bon, fondue pour tout le monde


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> qui ? moi ????



Oui, grand fou !!! :love:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Et paf, encore une page ! :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Bon a taaaaaaaable :love:


 bon appétit !!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, grand fou !!! :love:


 toi aussi grande folle :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et paf, encore une page ! :love:


 héhéhé


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

plus que 16 messages :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Une nouvelle page !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Copains ???


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

c'est pas dans ce thread qu'iMax c'était fait bannir ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

y sont tous parti manger...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> plus que 16 messages :love:


avec la même technique ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> avec la même technique ?


 bien sur


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas dans ce thread qu'iMax c'était fait bannir ?


 il est plus devenu modo...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

plus que neuf !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

y a plus personne (8)


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

sept messages ça use


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

six messages  ça use ça use !!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

compte à rebours CINQ !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Quatre  :d


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

trois :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

deux :love::love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

un message !!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Ceci est mon 2000 ème messages dans le thread ULTRAFLOOD !!!!!!!
ENJOY :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ENJOY :love:


Ok mais file un mouchoir


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas dans ce thread qu'iMax c'était fait bannir ?




Ouais !!!!


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Félicitation, Franswa pour ton 200ème message


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Pas mieux


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !!!!



Mais bon, faut relativiser, c'était du banissement abusif par Mackie... 

Rien de bien grave, donc....


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Ouais !!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Et paf...


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

...une page de plus


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Je commence à reprendre les bonnes vieilles habitudes


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

Hihihi


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Bon, le dessert...

Salade de fruit au kirsch :rateau:


----------



## Gribok (25 Décembre 2004)

_Salade de fruit, jolie jolie jolie..._ :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> _Salade de fruit, jolie jolie jolie..._ :love:


 A quand la suite de cet ultraflood ?


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2004)

Mais, mais le.. le flood... c'est - euh - c'est MAL !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2004)

Mais bon, à côté des cheaters, c'est la grande classe internationale ! Faut savoir relativiser


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais, mais le.. le flood... c'est - euh - c'est MAL !



donc il ne faut pas rester la


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, à côté des cheaters, c'est la grande classe internationale ! Faut savoir relativiser


  entièrement d'accord


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc il ne faut pas rester la



Mais si, mais si  J'aime bien quand ça fait mal


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, mais si  J'aime bien quand ça fait mal



il va falloir le laisser ouvert ce sujet :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2004)

Vous connaissez la règle...


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Non... C'est quoi ?


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non... C'est quoi ?



on lui dit chaton ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2004)

Bah pisque c'est comme ça, je vais faire un peu de pub. 

Na.


----------



## Bassman (25 Décembre 2004)

Ca va pas tarder a fermer là nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

A l'année prochaine


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

JOYEUX NOËL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

chaton je t'aime tu sais :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noël.  Mon 23100e sera pour l'Ultraflood. 


:love: Vive Global.


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

quelqu'un a son tel pour le prévenir  ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

ça fait plaisir d'être chez soi tiens


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

au passage je vais essayer de faire mon 26 000 eme post :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Global !!!!


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

> Une attente de 45 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 1 secondes.



il n'y a plus qu'a convaincre benjamin de la mettre a 0 secondes :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel ici ??


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

qui offre un bonnet de pere noel a sonny ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Les traditions mon bon Sonny ! On n'a encore rien trouvé de mieux pour contrecarrer la joie de Noël !!!


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

si tu savais comment il s'en tape le kiki de noel


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel ici ??


oh un nioube !


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> oh un nioube !




coucou beru


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

L'ultraflood est...

Une attente de 45 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 23 secondes.

Une attente de 45 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 9 secondes.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

...réouvert pour nowel :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

bon on a eu le chaton, le demi suisse, manque plus que le troll breton et le toulousain exilé


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

enfin il faut y mettre un minimum voyons, un peu de texte en gros


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais l'intraflood a pour principe d'écrire seulement dans l'intitulé ... Mais si il faut faire autrement je ferai !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Comme cela ????


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est très bien comme ça !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais l'intraflood a pour principe d'écrire seulement dans l'intitulé ... Mais si il faut faire autrement je ferai !



facilement adaptable...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> facilement adaptable...




Ah mais je suis très adaptable, malléable et malaxable ..


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je suis très adaptable, malléable et malaxable ..


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Oui tu veux nous dire quelque chose ...? Je t'en prie ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

vous voulez pas me trouver une signature... :rose: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je suis très adaptable, malléable et malaxable ..




Je tiens tout de même à préciser que je marque comme une pêche trop mûre ... Donc il faut faire attention !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Comment ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu veux nous dire quelque chose ...? Je t'en prie ...



non non...


45secondes de mes C******


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> vous voulez pas me trouver une signature... :rose: :love:




Heu ... "Celui qui avale un parapluie marche forcément droit" ... Ca te va ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Heu ... "Celui qui avale un parapluie marche forcément droit" ... Ca te va ?




non....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> non non...
> 
> 
> 45secondes de mes C******




C'est dommage ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage ...



pas tant que ça...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> non....




Ah mais je cherche, je cherche ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> pas tant que ça...



Pourquoi ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je cherche, je cherche ...


tu fais bien !!

moi aussi...




(45sec de M****)


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


oh parce que.....


je fais bien le "oh" hein ???


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> facilement adaptable...




bonsoir charmante demoiselle dans le pseudonyme est aussi flatteur que peu l'être la magnifique couleur de vos cheveux et la blancheur parsemer  de ces taches de rousseurs qui font tout font tout votre charme et mettent les hommes a vos pieds :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> tu fais bien !!
> 
> moi aussi...
> 
> ...




Et "la conquête du superflu donne une excitation spirituelle plus grande que celle du nécessaire" ça te plaît pas ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir charmante demoiselle dans le pseudonyme est aussi flatteur que peu l'être la magnifique couleur de vos cheveux et la blancheur parsemer de ces taches de rousseurs qui font tout font tout votre charme et mettent les hommes a vos pieds :love:




:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> oh parce que.....
> 
> 
> je fais bien le "oh" hein ???




Tu te débrouilles pas mal en effet ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et "la conquête du superflu donne une excitation spirituelle plus grande que celle du nécessaire" ça te plaît pas ?



oh si ça me plait..mais non...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :love:



et attendez je vienne vous voir dans vos montagnes froide, je vous ferai passer de merveilleuses soirée cette hivers :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> oh si ça me plait..mais non...



T'es difficile toi ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et attendez je vienne vous voir dans vos montagnes froide, je vous ferai passer de merveilleuses soirée cette hivers :rose:




euh....:rose:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es difficile toi ...



mais non, si tu sais la charmé, elle en sera moins difficile


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Sinon j'ai ... "La fatalité de ce monde est qu'il existe des milliers de façon de mourir mais une seule de naître".

Toujours pas ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es difficile toi ...



oh que oui !!!


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> euh....:rose:




vous semblez hésitante cher demoiselle ? :rose: et pourtant vous semblez en manque d'affection, peu être que je vous en apporterai beaucoup


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> oh que oui !!!




Merci de confirmer ... J'ai failli passer pour un con .. :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous semblez en manque d'affection




je te permet pas...:rose:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je te permet pas...:rose:



mais je suis la pour t'en apporté ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci de confirmer ... J'ai failli passer pour un con .. :rateau:




enfin...passer pour un con...

j'me comprends !!


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis la pour t'en apporté ...




non mais ça va....:rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> enfin...passer pour un con...
> 
> j'me comprends !!




Oui mais as-tu vu ma dernière proposition de signature ...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

oh mon dieu!!!     

le retour du flood??? :hein: :love:

... aussi c'est maintenant que je remarque... pff.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> oh mon dieu!!!
> 
> le retour du flood??? :hein: :love:




Non non  ...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> non mais ça va....:rose:




ça va même très très bien  mienne de rien ça fait du bien de flooder utile


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais as-tu vu ma dernière proposition de signature ...




oui


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça va même très très bien  mienne de rien ça fait du bien de flooder utile



utile utile...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> oui




Alors toujours pas ..?


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

je peu faire plus utile mais tu ne veux pas :rateau: donc je m'occupe autrement


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> utile utile...




Oh si moi c'est fait dans un but précis ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non  ...


si si !!


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh si moi c'est fait dans un but précis ...



moi aussi, faire plus de 150 posts d'ici ce soir


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Et kaviar qui ne fait que lire .... Si c'est pas malheureux ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> si si !!



T'as tort  !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et kaviar qui ne fait que lire .... Si c'est pas malheureux ...




ah ça...si !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, faire plus de 150 posts d'ici ce soir




C'est un but honorable ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as tort  !


alors là ....!!!!!


j'ai raison et tu le sais...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

pas besoins de lire pour flooder


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah ça...si !!!!



Voilà là tu as raison ..   


PS : Alors pour la dernière signature oui ... Non ? J'en ai d'autres ...   :rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est un but honorable ...




avec un peu de chance je boulerai aussi a 16 d'ici ce soir


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> alors là ....!!!!!
> 
> 
> j'ai raison et tu le sais...




Non tu as tort sur ce coup et tu sais très bien pourquoi ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

> Voilà là tu as raison ..



 comme toujours....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec un peu de chance je boulerai aussi a 16 d'ici ce soir




C'est bon à savoir ...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon à savoir ...



ce qui me fera aussi des boulages rouges a 8


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, faire plus de 150 posts d'ici ce soir


Je comprends mieux le "Cas clinique" !!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec un peu de chance je boulerai aussi a 16 d'ici ce soir



interressant...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> comme toujours....




Non sauf quand tu as tort ...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, z'ont rouvert le squatt ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me fera aussi des boulages rouges a 8




C'est une info dont je me passerais bien ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, z'ont rouvert le squatt ?




Oui t'as vu ...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> interressant...





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MACcossinelle.



il va falloir attendre pour toi


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est une info dont je me passerais bien ...




pareil....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> pareil....




Donc tu as raison dans ce cas  ...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, z'ont rouvert le squatt ?



c'est nowel


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas besoins de lire pour flooder




Oui faut juste savoir écrire ... Ou pas !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu as raison dans ce cas  ...




pfffff....

je sais bien le vent hein !!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis la pour t'en apporté ...



Je vais t'en apporter moi de l'affection...

ça va te faire passer l'gout du pain...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> pfffff....
> 
> je sais bien le vent hein !!




Je l'ai toujours dit ..


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vais t'en apporter moi de l'affection...
> 
> ça va te faire passer l'gout du pain...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

N'empêche c'est pas en faisant le vent que tu auras raison ...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Pour ceux que ça interesse...

j'ai des envies de meurtre...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon, amusez-vous bien, je vais chez les vieux récupérer une enveloppe de biftons (quel fils indigne je fais )


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai toujours dit ..




oui c'est vrai


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est vrai




Merci de confirmer !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux que ça interesse...
> 
> j'ai des envies de meurtre...



ça m'interresse...

développe...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>




:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, amusez-vous bien, je vais chez les vieux récupérer une enveloppe de biftons (quel fils indigne je fais )



Tu devrais avoir honte !!! 


Enfin, devrais seulement ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci de confirmer !



oh mais de rien...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ça m'interresse...
> 
> développe...



You are looking for the merde ou alors je m'y connais pas...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vais t'en apporter moi de l'affection...
> 
> ça va te faire passer l'gout du pain...




salut vielle carme


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> oh mais de rien...




Oh mais j'insiste ....



(note la modulation du oh )


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Quoi vieille carne ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais j'insiste ....
> 
> 
> 
> (note la modulation du oh )




je note je note...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais j'insiste ....
> 
> 
> 
> (note la modulation du oh )



Insiste pas trop quand même.

J'me comprends.


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quoi vieille carne ?



selon certaines personnes tu est vieux et user


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> selon certaines personnes tu est vieux et user



Ils ont raison.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Sauf que Usé avec é...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Insiste pas trop quand même.
> 
> J'me comprends.




Quand j'arrive au coude j'arrête toujours ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'arrive au coude j'arrête toujours ...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

on est bientôt a la page 666 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Moi quand j'arrive au coude, c'est qu'il y a un couteau devant.

C'est trés salissant.

Mais on y prend gout.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on est bientôt a la page 666 :love:



interressant...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

The number of the beast !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi quand j'arrive au coude, c'est qu'il y a un couteau devant.
> 
> C'est trés salissant.
> 
> Mais on y prend gout.




j'ai toujours préféré faire ça au naturel ... t'en ramènes plus ..


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> interressant...



pourquoi ? satan tabite ? (je remplace sm au faite)


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours préféré faire ça au naturel ... t'en ramènes plus ..



Si tu le dis.

Avec un couteau à bout rond, tu as l'impression de faire corps avec la nature...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? satan tabite ? (je remplace sm au faite)



Inutile.


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> (je remplace sm au faite)




alors si tu remplaces sm dans ce cas là...ça change pas mal de chose


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis.




Oui ..


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> alors si tu remplaces sm dans ce cas là...ça change pas mal de chose



c'est a dire ?  tu va aussi mettre une jupe ?


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Inutile.




de quii ? satan ? la bite ? ou je remplace sm ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va aussi mettre une jupe ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Laisse tomber mackie kate...

laisse tomber, j'aurais mal compris...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va aussi mettre une jupe ?



je viens de comprendre...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

hum...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> hum...



ça sera un string pour toi


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>




mais ne dit toujours rien...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Ah !!(modulé aussi ) Mais tu viens de casser mon intraflood !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> mais ne dit toujours rien...




Il aime peut-être juste mater ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

m**** j'ai oublié de decocher le truc de la signature...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Dur lendemain de veille  !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Dur lendemain de veille  !!!!!




Je vois ça ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vois ça ...


J'ai un peu abusé :rose: :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Bah faut pas rougir comme ça ...  

J'ai déjà dit qu'on abuse jamais d'un bon vin ... Il se laisse séduire !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il aime peut-être juste mater ...


Non, juste lire la prose de certains


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà dit qu'on abuse jamais d'un bon vin ... Il se laisse séduire !


D'accord, mais de la vodka champagne si...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Non, juste lire la prose de certains




C'est de la calomnie !!! Y a pas de prose ici !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

je frotte mes petits poings sur le crépi pour me passer l'envie de faire mal...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, mais de la vodka champagne si...




Non non ! Si c'est du bon champagne et de la bonne vodka ça s'applique aussi ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je frotte mes petits poings sur le crépi pour me passer l'envie de faire mal...



tant que c'est que les poings...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

pouet


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Quand il le faut, boire du pas bon c'est bien aussi.

Des fois ça sauve.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non ! Si c'est du bon champagne et de la bonne vodka ça s'applique aussi ...


Oui, tu es sur ????


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

prout


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

prout


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> tant que c'est que les poings...



T'inquiète.:love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

copiteur :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu es sur ????



A 70, 75 % .... d'alcool.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

ça me trou le ©ul


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> copiteur :rateau:




T'es surtout grillé comme une amande oui ..


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète.:love:



tu me rassures...:love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

ici, on peut jamais faire deux messages à la suite ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es surtout grillé comme une amande oui ..


mmmmmhhhhh B.......rdddd


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Si si c'est possible !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> tu me rassures...:love:



J'ai pas fini de te rassurer.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Tiens tu vois ... Tu viens de le faire


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tu vois ... Tu viens de le faire


Maintenant l ne te reste plus qu'à essayer le 3 à la suite !!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

ouais j'ai réussi


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

première boite de ferrero rocher finit j'attaque la 2 em :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant l ne te reste plus qu'à essayer le 3 à la suite !!!!




J'ai déjà eu mon 4 à la suite ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, faire plus de 150 posts d'ici ce soir


Tu prends du retard sur ton planning !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

3 à la suite ça va pas être possible


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> première boite de ferrero rocher finit j'attaque la 2 em :love:




T'aimes ça les ferrero hyènasse !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 3 à la suite ça va pas être possible


Un petit effort, que diable !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 3 à la suite ça va pas être possible




C'est vrai que ça devient l'heure de pointe ici ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Un petit effort, que diable !!



Bah y a du monde là sur la corde ...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

héhéhé


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah y a du monde là sur la corde ...


Oui, mais là il y avait un petit créneau


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

J'étais occupé ailleurs !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Mais là ça semble se dégager un peu ....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Oui on est pas loin de la possibilité de faire du bon travail là ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Mais je sens que je vais me faire grillé là ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Ah non tiens je l'ai passé !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon faut dire que là je dois être seul ..  :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non tiens je l'ai passé !


Et bien tu vois que ce n'était pas si difficile que cela


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

A mon avis tout le monde est parti faire la sieste


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et bien tu vois que ce n'était pas si difficile que cela




C'est franswa qui disait cela ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Oui, cela doit être ça, ou alors ils attaquent déjà l'apréro !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'est sans doute ça ... Faut rattraper des excès de la veille !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, cela doit être ça, ou alors ils ataqqent déjà l'apréro !!




Ah ça c'est une idée qu'elle est bonne !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est devenu tout calme ici !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

C'en est presque inquiétant ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'en est presque inquiétant ...


Toi aussi tu trouves !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Non !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non !


Bon et bien voilà, voilà voilà .....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Ca au moins c'est fait !


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

et dire que c'est l'un des plus gros sujet de forum au monde


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'est impressionnant !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est tout calme...effectivement...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Et oui, et oui !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout calme...effectivement...




Ah mais t'as tout cassé !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

J'avais un bon rythme dans l'intra là !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais t'as tout cassé !!!!



je t'em***** :love:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Et à part cela vous avez beau temps ???


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je t'em***** :love:


Ah un peu d'animation !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je t'em***** :love:



J'adore quand tu le fais ! :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et à part cela vous avez beau temps ???




non...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> non...



Oui pour moi !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'adore quand tu le fais ! :love:




Mon petit plaisir de Noël !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Tiens j'ai envie de me faire un gâteau au chocolat moi ...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

nous floodons pour le plaisir :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'ai envie de me faire un gâteau au chocolat moi ...


nargue moi...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Ah non c'est sérieux !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non c'est sérieux !



"bruit du vent"


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> nargue moi...



Je fais ça très bien aussi !


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nous floodons pour le plaisir :love:




si y'avait que le flood...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> "bruit du vent"




:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> si y'avait que le flood...




Oui y a d'autres trucs à faire pour le plaisir ....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Page 666 Bordel !!!!!! Joyeux No Hellllll !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Hell yeah !!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui y a d'autres trucs à faire pour le plaisir ....



ah la neige...:rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Page 666 Bordel !!!!!! Joyeux No Hellllll !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

:love: 

Same player shoot again une autre fois ..?


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Same player shoot again une autre fois ..?




   oui


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

pénurie de moët.  
(vivement demain pour entamer les minis bouteilles de Pommery qu'on ma offert avec des potes!!) :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

bien


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> pénurie de moët.
> (vivement demain pour entamer les minis bouteilles de Pommery qu'on ma offert avec des potes!!) :love:




Et sinon ton manteau il sent toujours le fromage ..? Et les rues de Nantes ça va mieux ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Ah l'ambiance est revenue !!


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'ambiance est revenue !!



enfin, il manque quand même quelqu'un...:rose:

bref oui !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Elle est jamais partie ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon sang, j'étais pas venu ici l'an dernier !


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon ton manteau il sent toujours le fromage ..? Et les rues de Nantes ça va mieux ?



nan, maintenant il a repris son odeur habituelle : un savant mélange d'odeur de clopes benson, de parfum dior homme et de pet qualité mikoo.   :love: 
dans les rues de Nantes ça sent toujours le rat mort, ça doit être les odeurs de vin chaud avec un peu de gerbe.   ça ira mieux demain...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> pénurie de moët.
> (vivement demain pour entamer les minis bouteilles de Pommery qu'on ma offert avec des potes!!) :love:



J'ai plein de restes et plus rien à boire, l'épicier turc du coin ne vent que de la vinasse... Faut vraimlent que je me constitue une cave...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> nan, maintenant il a repris son odeur habituelle : un savant mélange d'odeur de clopes benson, de parfum dior homme et de pet qualité mikoo.   :love:
> dans les rues de Nantes ça sent toujours le rat mort, ça doit être les odeurs de vin chaud avec un peu de gerbe.   ça ira mieux demain...




Sympa l'atmosphère ...   :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

Du noob au m2 dans l'ultraflood ? :mouais:

Tout fout l'camp


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> et de pet qualité mikoo.   :love:



Avec une baisse de température et un batonnet, ça doit pouvoir se vendre...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang, j'étais pas venu ici l'an dernier !


Vieux moutard de genêt


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sympa l'atmosphère ...   :rateau:



plutôt oui...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plein de restes et plus rien à boire, l'épicier turc du coin ne vent que de la vinasse... Faut vraimlent que je me constitue une cave...




On va dire que ça sera ta résolution pour l'année prochaine .. :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nous floodons pour le plaisir :love:



traduction : qu'est-ce qu'on se fait chier !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Du noob au m2 dans l'ultraflood ? :mouais:
> 
> Tout fout l'camp




Et oui ma bonne dame ... C'est les satellites ça ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> traduction : qu'est-ce qu'on se fait chier !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> traduction : qu'est-ce qu'on se fait chier !



C'est vrai que les autres années à cette heure là je ne sais plus comment je m'appelle... J'aurais du m'occuper des alcools encore cette fois ci.


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Avec une baisse de température et un batonnet, ça doit pouvoir se vendre...



je refuse de me soumettre à des prélèvements d'échantillons.  :love: 
ça doit faire mal. :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> je refuse de me soumettre à des prélèvements d'échantillons.  :love:
> ça doit faire mal. :hein:



Tu peux pas savoir tant que t'as pas essayé ...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Page 666 Bordel !!!!!! Joyeux No Hellllll !!!!




même le modo s'y met


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Une seule condition si j'accepte.
tarif : 1069 ¤.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

J'espère que la 669 sera une page érotique...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est le prix de quoi ?


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

tu va voir le prix d'un ban


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va voir le prix d'un ban




Qui ?


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est le prix de quoi ?



d'un échantillon pris avec la méthode dite "naturelle".


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que les autres années à cette heure là je ne sais plus comment je m'appelle... J'aurais du m'occuper des alcools encore cette fois ci.



Pas étonnant que tu changes de pseudo touts les ans alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>



DU flood muet ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> DU flood muet ?



mon ami edith...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> d'un échantillon pris avec la méthode dite "naturelle".




'tain à ce prix là j'espère que la turlute est comprise dans le tarif !


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> DU flood muet ?




la phrase du jours "romu ta gueule"  non ce n'est pas de moi :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> DU flood muet ?


Non, c'est du mime


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> pénurie de moët.




Tiens en vl'à


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la phrase du jour "romu ta gueule"  non ce n'est pas de moi :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la phrase du jours "romu ta gueule"  non ce n'est pas de moi :rateau:



T'assumes même pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

>




Attention, ca va couper


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> mon ami edith...



Tibo ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Attention, ca va couper




 la multi-prise est trop loin...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Attention, ca va couper


(faut tout lui expliquer ... :hein: )


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tibo ?



oh quand même...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que la 669 sera une page érotique...



alors?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est dingue ... on imagine très bien la scène là ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> alors?




Heureuse ...?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> alors?



C'est le moment idéal pour l'arrivée de prerima alors :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moment idéal pour l'arrivée de prerima alors :love:



 je veux pas savoir...


trop de flash tue le flash....


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

scarlett. 
là c'est sexy.


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'assumes même pas




j'assume tout cher beau frere


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est beau les histoires de famille ... :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'assume tout cher beau frere



euh ? 


:rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau les histoires de famille ... :rateau:




n'en rajoute pas...merci :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> en rajoute pas...merci :love:




Moi ? Innocent comme l'agneau qui vient de naître ..?   :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'assume tout cher beau frere



T'es plus tout seul


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Innocent comme l'agneau qui vent de naître ..?



recouvert de sang et de placenta...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Innocent comme l'agneau qui vient de naître ..?   :love:


Aux innocents les mains pleines !!!

Mais pleines de quoi ????


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

j'ai plutôt envie de dire "comme un fouet qui guette la fesse".


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> recouvert de sang et de placenta...




Voilà ! Exactement ! Tu as bien retenu ..


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plutôt envie de dire "comme un fouet qui guette la fesse".




Là tu m'excites ... Mais tu m'excuseras je préfère la pelle dans ce genre de situation ..


----------



## prerima (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moment idéal pour l'arrivée de prerima alors :love:


j'arrive ! :love::love:

Joyeux noël !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Aux innocents les mains pleines !!!
> 
> Mais pleines de quoi ????




Tu as la réponse juste un peu plus haut ..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Ceci dit je ne sais toujours pas ce que je fous dans la MGZ... Déjà que je suis passager clandestin non encore manifesté sur la croisière...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là tu m'excites ... Mais tu m'excuseras je préfère la pelle dans ce genre de situation ..



une pelle c'est pas assez sexy, c'est trop "fermier".


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive ! :love::love:
> 
> Joyeux noël !



Enfin une vraie ultrafloodeuse :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

à poil prerima :love:


----------



## prerima (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une vraie ultrafloodeuse :love:




:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis la pour t'en apporté ...



Ca serait tellement romantique sans les fautes d'orhographe


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> une pelle c'est pas assez sexy, c'est trop "fermier".




Oui mais ça fait un joli bruit quand ça claque sur la fesse ... A la rigueur je t'autorise à utiliser une batte de cricket, même si je ne l'utilise que pour de grandes occasions ... Ca fait plus distingué quand tu prends la position !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> une pelle c'est pas assez sexy, c'est trop "fermier".



Bah, y'a aussi des citadins qui se réclament de la pelle du 18 juin...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> à poil prerima :love:



Et merde le changement de pseudo c'est pas fait :mouais:


----------



## prerima (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> à poil prerima :love:


later ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait tellement romantique sans les fautes d'orhographe




Mouarff !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, z'ont rouvert le squatt ?



Comme tous les ans


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Comme tous les ans



J'aime bien ces traditions !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ces traditions !



Manque plus que la neige... Ah non, j'ai les narines pleines.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je t'em***** :love:



heureusement que tu t'es auto-modérée... On est sans pitié ici :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

la page érotique c'est fini, on approche la page bondage.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Page 666 Bordel !!!!!! Joyeux No Hellllll !!!!



(quoted for posterity)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Du noob au m2 dans l'ultraflood ? :mouais:
> 
> Tout fout l'camp



tu l'as dit... 

_Même mackie vient poster, c'est dire :rateau:_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Décembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> later ...



Bon on va vous laisser hein


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit je ne sais toujours pas ce que je fous dans la MGZ... Déjà que je suis passager clandestin non encore manifesté sur la croisière...



Tiens tiens tiens...

Ticket siouplait.


----------



## prerima (25 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon on va vous laisser hein




on est parti alors !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Ca vient de se vider d'un coup là ... Tu dois leur faire peur Black Beru ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

ça se voit...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca vient de se vider d'un coup là ... Tu dois faire peur black beru ...


ça s"en va et ça reviens, c'est fait de tous petits riens !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca vient de se vider d'un coup là ... Tu dois leur faire peur Black Beru ...


 :mouais: c'est plutôt qu'il y en a qui ont des bouteilles à finir et préfèrent ne pas nous en faire gouter


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> ça s"en va et ça reviens, c'est fait de tous petits riens !!!



Certes, mais mieux vaut une petite et courageuse...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

hein? où ça des bouteilles à finir?  :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hein? où ça des bouteilles à finir?  :rateau:


Trop tard !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> hein? où ça des bouteilles à finir?  :rateau:




Très bonne question ... Vais d'ailleurs voir ce qui me reste ...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne question ... Vais d'ailleurs voir ce qui me reste ...



salaud.


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne question ... Vais d'ailleurs voir ce qui me reste ...



RHUM !!!!!!?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> salaud.




On dit monsieur Salaud !


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dit monsieur Salaud !



noble monsieur salaud. :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> RHUM !!!!!!?




OUI !!!!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je viens de finir le champagne, reste plus que de la vodka


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> noble monsieur salaud. :love:



Voilà qui est bien mieux ...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Ce que je repproche au chaupagne, c'est qu'il est tellement rafraichissant et revigorant qu'on a l'impression que ça efface tout l'effet de ce qu'on a bu avant.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je repproche au chaupagne, c'est qu'il est tellement rafraichissant et revigorant qu'on a l'impression que ça efface tout l'effet de ce qu'on a bu avant.


Oui c'est pour éviter cela que je ne bois que cela


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

le champagne c'est bon.
la pisse après ça sent mauvais.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> le champagne c'est bon.
> la pisse après ça sent mauvais.



T'est pas obligé de la boire non plus.


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

en fait je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai des restes de papier cadeau dans les cheveux. :hein:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

Y en a qui ont des méthodes bizarres pour ouvrir leurs cadeaux :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

L'excitation de l'instant sans doute ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui ont des méthodes bizarres pour ouvrir leurs cadeaux :hein:


Remarque que cela peut dépendre du cadeau !!!!
C'est quoi que l'on t'as offert ????


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> L'excitation de l'instant sans doute ...


Ou autre possibilité, il est tombé dans le sapin !!!!!


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> L'excitation de l'instant sans doute ...



du calme.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> du calme.




Mais je suis on ne peut plus calme ..


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ou autre possibilité, il est tombé dans le sapin !!!!!



nan, par contre on m'a dit que l'année dernière au réveillon j'ai voulu manger mes mégots. 
... ah l'alcool.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Un ange passe


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Et il se mange la baie vitrée du building d'en face ...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> recouvert de sang et de placenta...



Celui qui vient de mourrir est aussi recouvert de sang.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Un ange passe



Comme quoi y'en a qui prennent pas trop de risques en réouvrant un fil à flood chaque jour de Noël...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui vient de mourrir est aussi recouvert de sang.


Tu aurais pu nous faire du direct live !!!! je suis déçu


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui vient de mourrir est aussi recouvert de sang.



Mon cierge ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Un deuxième ange passe


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Tu crois que celui-là fera mieux que le 1er ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Un deuxième ange passe



De quel sexe ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que celui-là fera mieux que le 1er ?


On verra bien !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Ah non ... Lui il a pas vu le pont !


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

pourquoi tu nous envoie des anges alors qu'on ne demande que de belles dames pour égayer nos soirées d'hiver.  :love: 
...tient, ça me rappelle que je dois la rappeller.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> De quel sexe ?


Hell's


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais pu nous faire du direct live !!!! je suis déçu



Si j'avais pu je l'aurais fait.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais pu je l'aurais fait.


Tu aurais pu te faire payer une iSight !!!!! Je te dis, je suis déçu


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon je fais passer le 3ème ???


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> enfin, il manque quand même quelqu'un...:rose:
> 
> bref oui !!!



Tu aimes le blues ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Envoie toujours !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'adore quand tu le fais ! :love:



Et quand je pose mon sexe sur ton épaule tu aimes ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Un troisième ange passe


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et quand je pose mon sexe sur ton épaule tu aimes ?



Ca demande à être testé ... Mais fait gaffe j'ai un torticoli !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Un troisième ange passe




Ah dommage il est passé juste au dessus du terrain de tir au pigeon !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca demande à être testé ... Mais fait gaffe j'ai un torticoli !


On veut la vidéo !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

RIP


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

elle ressemble étrangement à ma mère.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> On veut la vidéo !!!!




T'aimes vraiment bien mater toi !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> elle ressemble étrangement à ma mère.



A cause des plumes ?


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes vraiment bien mater toi !



fait pas l'innocent toi aussi...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> fait pas l'innocent toi aussi...




T'as pas vu que je participe plutôt là !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

ça transpire le cul ici je trouve...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes vraiment bien mater toi !


Non, un adepte de vidéo gag


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas vu que je participe plutôt là !



le sexe rend aveugle.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Non, un adepte de vidéo gag



Et des bêtisiers je suppose ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> le sexe rend aveugle.



pffff ce qui faut pas lire quand même !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> le sexe rend aveugle.




Comment ??? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> pffff ce qui faut pas lire quand même !


 Où ça ?


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comment ??? :rateau:



L'érection peut cacher la vue chez les nains


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> L'érection peut cacher la vue chez les nains


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> pffff ce qui faut pas lire quand même !




J'ai du mal à lire avec tous ses projecteurs dans les yeux là ...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

je vous avais prévenu, la page bondage arrive à grands pas.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> je vous avais prévenu, la page bondage arrive à grands pas.


On l'attend, on l'attend


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> je vous avais prévenu, la page bondage arrive à grands pas.



bondage...


----------



## Dory (25 Décembre 2005)

Je ne connaissais pas .....on peut ?:rose:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connaissais pas .....on peut ?:rose:




Oui oui !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connaissais pas .....on peut ?:rose:


Plus d'info ici ....


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> bondage...



j'ai toujours mes cordes qui t'attendent


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

c'est pas parce que t'a mis un avatar plus sexy qu'on autorise à executer tes fantasmes.  
les forums mgz, c'est mieux qu'un peep-show.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> je vous avais prévenu, la page bondage arrive à grands pas.



Perché sur de hauts talons aiguille !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> bondage...



Oui ?

Tu sais qu'on m'appelle la crampe ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours mes cordes qui t'attendent



alors toi...:love:


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'info ici ....



:affraid: :affraid: 
c'est ma voisine du dessus !!


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'info ici ....


ça donne pas envie...la photo...


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?
> 
> Tu sais qu'on m'appelle la crampe ?




:love:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?
> 
> Tu sais qu'on m'appelle la crampe ?



Si c'est dans tes cordes, files un lien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est ce qu'on apelle une encyclopédie complète...


----------



## Dory (25 Décembre 2005)

> c'est pas parce que t'a mis un avatar plus sexy qu'on autorise à executer tes fantasmes.
> les forums mgz, c'est mieux qu'un peep-show.



Je n'avais pas lu depuis le début ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ça donne pas envie...la photo...




Elle a vachement l'air d'aimer ....:mouais: 

Quelle bande d'amateur ! Je fais ça 100 fois mieux !


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> alors toi...:love:




j'ai aussi des huiles de massage :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi des huiles de massage :love:




je vais te masser moi...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2005)

Si vous saviez tout ce qu'on peut faire avec quelques pompes aspivenin, c'est plus rigolo que la ficelle de facteur sur le roti :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je vais te masser moi...



il n'y que moi qui masse


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Si vous saviez tout ce qu'on peut faire avec quelques pompes aspivenin


Non mais tu vas nous dire


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il n'y que moi qui masse



C'est un tic ? (ouh que c'est mauvais :rose: )


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Si vous saviez tout ce qu'on peut faire avec quelques pompes aspivenin, c'est plus rigolo que la ficelle de facteur sur le roti :love:




explique j'en ai 2 sous la mains


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Non mais tu vas nous dire



Un peu d'imagination ou de google, je respecte la charte


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

J'en ai les tétons tout durs ..


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai les tétons tout durs ..



C'est un bon début


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Non mais je reste dans les bornes des limites chartesques !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> explique j'en ai 2 sous la mains



Ben déjà tu peux t'en carrer une au derche...

L'en reste une...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai les tétons tout durs ..



Tu as envie de faire caca ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as envie de faire caca ?



Non je viens juste d'y aller ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je viens juste d'y aller ...


Voilà que cela tourne scato :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as envie de faire caca ?



il paraît que c'est le pied...

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/FootballFicheJoueur16283.html


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

scato ça sent le prout ici :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Tu rappliques toujours quand il faut toi !  :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

y a de la marge ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Pour ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu rappliques toujours quand il faut toi !  :love:


Toujours sinon c'est pas drole


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

En effet !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour ?


apparement, y en a pas beaucoup


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Non !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En effet !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour ?





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En effet !





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non !



Tu fatigues ???


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

une sur deux ou un sur deux ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu fatigues ???


possible


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

trois ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Hophophop !!! On ne faiblit pas là !!! ça ferme dans 4h10 !!!!


   Il est où GLobal ??


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

serais je tout seul ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


C'était pour que tu puisses faire ton 4 à la suite


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

J'étais pas là !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hophophop !!! On ne faiblit pas là !!! ça ferme dans 4h10 !!!!
> 
> 
> Il est où GLobal ??


Global qui loupe un Ultraflood, j'ai jamais vu ça


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Moi si !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hophophop !!! On ne faiblit pas là !!! ça ferme dans 4h10 !!!!
> 
> 
> Il est où GLobal ??



Zut, pas couché, moi.

Le premier des floodeurs se reposerait-il sur ses lauriers ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hophophop !!! On ne faiblit pas là !!! ça ferme dans 4h10 !!!!
> 
> 
> Il est où GLobal ??




Non non je vais pas faiblir !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'était pour que tu puisses faire ton 4 à la suite


Merci, je l'ai dégusté comme du Kaviar :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Bande de psychopathes asociaux !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'étais pas là !



T'étais tailleur ? Concentration verticale ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi si !!


ah bon ? :rose:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non je vais pas faiblir !


Moi non plus


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Essayer de pas tout péter, y'en faut encore pour 2006


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bande de psychopathes asociaux !!


ça résume bien la situation :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bande de psychopathes asociaux !!




Nous aussi on t'aime !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bande de psychopathes asociaux !!



tique, ça suffira


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Quand y en a plus, y en a encore


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Essayer de pas tout péter, y'en faut encore pour 2006




T'inquiète on en laissera un peu !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça résume bien la situation :love:



Nan, ce qui résume la situation c'est qu'on a choisi de se foutre devant son oridi pour ne pas avoir à faire la vaissellle de midi.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Nous aussi on t'aime !


Comment on fait les doubles posts


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Essayer de pas tout péter, y'en faut encore pour 2006



Bah, avec un xServe Mac Tel, Macgé ce sera le Pérou.


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

voilà, maintenant je me retrouve à vider le fond des bouteilles, ça fait presque un quart de coupe.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ce qui résume la situation c'est qu'on a choisi de se foutre devant son oridi pour ne pas avoir à faire la vaissellle de midi.


Ouais, donc ceux qui vont faire la vaisselle sont des psychopates ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> voilà, maintenant je me retrouve à vider le fond des bouteilles, ça fait presque un quart de coupe.


ça fait plaisir


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Pour faire la vaisselle de ce midi, faudrait déjà avoir fini de manger... :affraid:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> voilà, maintenant je me retrouve à vider le fond des bouteilles, ça fait presque un quart de coupe.


Santé


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Ouais, il faut y retourner


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

je flood la coupe à la main. :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

fini.  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Je flood la .... à la main :mouais:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>


Toi aussi tu fais mime ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> je flood la coupe à la main. :love:



Faudrait aussi que je m'y mette.
Il paraît que les Français boivent 1 litre d'alcool pur par an.
Or, cette année j'ai bu des bières, du vin, des apéros et digestifs, mais pas d'alcool pûr. Où en trouver pour être dans la moyenne ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire la vaisselle de ce midi, faudrait déjà avoir fini de manger... :affraid:




Ou être levé ...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> fini.  :rateau:


y a plus de bouteilles ?


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

un petit rot et ça repart.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je flood la .... à la main :mouais:



Change pas de main dans ce cas !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait aussi que je m'y mette.
> Il paraît que les Français boivent 1 litre d'alcool pur par an.
> Or, cette année j'ai bu des bières, du vin, des apéros et digestifs, mais pas d'alcool pûr. Où en trouver pour être dans la moyenne ?


En pharmacie


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Change pas de main dans ce cas !


héhéhé


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y a plus de bouteilles ?



plus de bouteilles (enfin sauf les minis pommery qu'on m'a offert), plus une seule goutte (j'ai fait l'aspirateur dans les coupes). plus RIEN.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé


:rateau:


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Change pas de main dans ce cas !



euh... non rien j'avais compris autre chose.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> plus de bouteilles (enfin sauf les minis pommery qu'on m'a offert), plus une seule goutte (j'ai fait l'aspirateur dans les coupes). plus RIEN.


demain soir y en aura surement d'autres en attendant le nouvel an


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît que les Français boivent 1 litre d'alcool pur par an.



pff. 
comparé aux belges. :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> euh... non rien j'avais compris autre chose.


Je pense que tu avais bien compris


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> demain soir y en aura surement d'autres en attendant le nouvel an



et mon anniversaire.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

C'était clair non ..?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> et mon anniversaire.


et le lendemain ?


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

deuxième rototo. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et le lendemain ?


 Celui de ma soeur.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon si cela continu, je vous fait passer le 5ème !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

burrrrrpppppp


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon si cela continu, je vous fait passer le 5ème !!!


le cinquième quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


:style:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> le cinquième quoi ? :mouais:


Non rien !!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


pas du tout


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :style:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Non rien !!!!


:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout



J'avais cru ...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


je sais, c'est de la pétoflood :style:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

En fait vous pensez qu'à boire et manger vous autres !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2005)

Donc,


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'avais cru ...


...voir un grominet !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je sais, c'est de la pétoflood :style:




Ah une variante ! Intéressant ...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait vous pensez qu'à boire et manger vous autres !!!


et baiser aussi


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait vous pensez qu'à boire et manger vous autres !!!



A baiser aussi ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Donc,


Oui, et ??


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2005)

Toujours le même problème de délais de 45 secondes entre chaque post... :rateau:

 Tant pis!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah une variante ! Intéressant ...


:style:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est beau cette communion mon éponge !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A baiser aussi ...


c'est toi qu'est grillé sur ce coup


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

J'vais vous faire passer l'envie de baiser moi !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau cette communion mon éponge !


T'es pas loin de te transformer en BOB aussi


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'vais vous faire passer l'envie de baiser moi !!!


J'aime les trucs crade :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'vais vous faire passer l'envie de baiser moi !!!




Si ça fait mal ça risque pas ... C'est même l'inverse !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

:rose:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si ça fait mal ça risque pas ... C'est même l'inverse !


:style: sadomaso


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Sur ce fil on a des assurances


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas loin de te transformer en BOB aussi



Ou toi en bergère ... Oui je sais ça fait peur ..


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

le comité des bons vivants vous enmerde.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :style: sadomaso



Les coquins ils en veulent !!!

Mais je suis hétéro jusqu'à l'hystérie !!!!!

Et pi je peux pas être partout !!!  

Enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :style: sadomaso



la page bondage....


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou toi en bergère ... Oui je sais ça fait peur ..


Nan, bergère, j'ai passé ce stade tu te rappelles pas ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :rose:


Joues les prudes !!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> le comité des bons vivants vous enmerde.



Le comité des bons vivants ne devrait pas exister... car ça veut dire qu'il en existe de mauvais !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les coquins ils en veulent !!!
> 
> Mais je suis hétéro jusqu'à l'hystérie !!!!!
> 
> ...


Je pense pareil :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :style: sadomaso



Non non juste maso !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> la page bondage....


C'est fini, j'ai l'impression que cela prend une autre piste !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le comité des bons vivants ne devrait pas exister... car ça veut dire qu'il en existe de mauvais !!!


il y a toujours des bons et des mauvais non ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, bergère, j'ai passé ce stade tu te rappelles pas ?




J'ai rien senti ...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

laquelle?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini, j'ai l'impression que cela prend une autre piste !!


peut être bien une piste noire


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien senti ...


Destinés !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> peut être bien une piste noire



façon trace de pneu ..?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non juste maso !


:style: spécialiste


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le comité des bons vivants ne devrait pas exister... car ça veut dire qu'il en existe de mauvais !!!


Et les morts :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon, on s'emboite ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> façon trace de pneu ..?


si elle est à bosse certainement


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

On est là pour ça non ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on s'emboite ?


ça manque de quelques choses pour s'emboiter


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça manque de quelques choses pour s'emboiter




C'est pas grave tu feras tampon !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça manque de quelques choses pour s'emboiter


Quelques choses qui met des E partout :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave tu feras tampon !


Nan je ne suis pas tamponneur je suis épongeur...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon alors cela vire partouse ????


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Sur ce, je vais pas tarder à aller remanger reboire


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Non juste partouze ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors cela vire parthouze ????



Nan, mon chien est déjà endormi et le cactus se remet de sa dernière séance


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors cela vire partouse ????


Avec du kaviar c'est fun


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, je vais pas tarder à aller remanger reboire



Bah oui dès qu'on parle sexe les deux autres éléments sont toujours présents !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, je vais pas tarder à aller remanger reboire



Moi impossible, plus de munition, la bouffe c'est comme l'emboîtement ça peut pas se faire à sec.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mon chien est déjà endormi et le cactus se remet de sa dernière séance


Non, pas la zoophilie :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Bonne soirée


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Avec du kaviar c'est fun




Faudra juste passer l'éponge sur nos corps après ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée


Bonne soirée


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée




Bonne soirée à toi !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faudra juste passer l'éponge sur nos corps après ...


beurk


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> beurk




Faut pas dire ça tant que t'as pas essayé ...    :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> beurk


Il faut assumé sont statut jusqu'au bout !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

hmmm okay


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hmmm okay




Oui frotte bien avec ta main gauche ..


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

yoga time


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Décembre 2005)

plop


​


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Plouf ! :rateau:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> plop
> 
> 
> ​


Flop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Gigaflop !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Plic ploc
plouc bof baf
bébé bobo
miaou miaou
rhoooo


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Plic ploc
> plouc bof baf
> bébé bobo
> miaou miaou
> rhoooo


Ils n'ont pas tournés tes fonds de bouteilles ???


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

flatulence.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'ont pas tournés tes fonds de bouteilles ???



Nan, c'est les tables, c'est un message de l'au delà...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est les tables, c'est un message de l'au delà...


Oui, c'est cela, oui


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est cela, oui



Je suis presque à gein... d'ailleurs j'vaix prenre quelques pruneaux.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> flatulence.



Ah non l'éponge est partie ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> j'vaix prenre quelques pruneaux.


Fais gaffe, c'est dangereux !!!


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

ça fait du bien.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Quoi donc ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi donc ?


Suis un peu


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Dur de suivre...

Dés que ça parle plus de cul je suis largué... et des fois, même quand ça parle de cul...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

On peut parler de kiki sinon ...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Je préferre si ça te dérange pas...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On peut parler de kiki sinon ...


De ton chien ????? Quel rapport ????


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On peut parler de kiki sinon ...



Oh oui !
http://www.planete-kiki.net/images/collection/collection-annee-1983-01.jpg


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon je voulais la faire fine mais ça marche pas apparemment ... Je voulais dire de bite !!! C'est plus clair comme ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Et pour être encore plus clair je parle pas d'amarrage ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon je voulais la faire fine mais ça marche pas apparemment ... Je voulais dire de bite !!! C'est plus clair comme ça ?



Un peu tard pour l'algèbre booléenne...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et pour être encore plus clair je parle pas d'amarrage ...



Ah...

On y arrive alors...

Alors vas y raconte...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Pénis : organe de la copulation, de l?urètre pelvien à l?extrémité distale des voies génitales. De type fibro-élastique chez le taureau, il comprend une racine très épaisse, un corps long caractérisé par son inflexion sigmoïde marquée en dehors de la saillie et une extrémité libre se terminant par le gland.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est trop propre tout ça ... Ca sent pas la transpiration et le musc !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent pas la transpiration et le musc !


Vivement MacGé en odorama !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

L'andouillette c'est comme la politique.

Faut que ça sente un peu la merde mais trop.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Aaaaa


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

J'aurais dit le sexe moi !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

e n'ai jamais siégé dans l'Hémicycle après minuit. Car, après minuit, on vote des conneries. À minuit, un radical dort ou baise.

Michel Crépeau, député radical à l'Assemblée Nationale,


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'andouillette c'est comme la politique.
> 
> Faut que ça sente un peu la merde mais trop.



Edouard Herriot, ancien Président du Conseil et de l'Assemblée Nationale, 
1925


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dit le sexe moi !



Le sexe qui sent la merde c'est vraiment pas obligatoire...

Aprés elle te regarde genre "ta bite a un gout..."


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Faut leur bander les yeux t'es plus tranquille comme ça ...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

arriverons nous aux 700 pages avant la fermeture ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Rien !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Perso j'y crois pas trop ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ça vire politique à cette heure !!



Bon sang, j'avais presque oublié la charte !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arriverons nous aux 700 pages avant la fermeture ?


Peut-être, par contre tu auras du mal pour tes 26000 !!!


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

motivons nous c'est juste 15 pages a faire


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Perso j'suis chaud là...


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

c'est faisable les gars


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'y crois pas trop ...



Si y'en a qu'ont du mal, il y a des cours de rattrapage...
http://www.revue-republicaine.org/IMG/jpg/imagecourslanguedebois.jpg


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Ne nous laissons pas abattre !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous laissons pas abattre !!



Tiens, le cri des sapins de Noël retentit encore ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'suis chaud là...




Oui mais c'est pas nouveau ! Pire qu'une baraque à frites !


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'suis chaud là...



pose ce banjo tout de suite


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Allez les gars là !!!

On se motive !

On y croit !!!

On va pas se laisser emmerder par 15 pages bordel !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pose ce banjo tout de suite



Allez quoi tombe le futal mackinounet !!!
 :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est pas nouveau ! Pire qu'une baraque à frites !



Non des fois je suis moins chaud.

Mais j'suis r'monté comme reveil !!!!


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez quoi tombe le futal mackinounet !!!
> :love: :love: :love: :love:




je suis déjà en caleçon n'en demande pas plus


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Bah justement c'est pas un simple bout de tissu qui va l'arrêter !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'suis r'monté comme reveil !!!!



Par chez nous on préfère dire "cheval".


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez les gars là !!!
> 
> On se motive !
> 
> ...


Oui, mais si vous vous dispersez


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais si vous vous dispersez



C'est pas de la dispersion, c'est du sport, de l'art ceptuel.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais si vous vous dispersez




On m'appelle Joe la Grenaille ! J'en mets partout !


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah justement c'est pas un simple bout de tissu qui va l'arrêter !



c'est certifier anti sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Du titane au cul qu'il te faudrait mackie pour te protéger de JO l'éventreur.

L'éventreur de matelas s'entend...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est certifier anti sonnyboy


Tu as vérifié que ce n'est pas une contrefaçon !! Sinon cela ne marche pas !!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

sponge is back


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

:style:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Allez on y est presque


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Combien à la suite ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sponge is back


Tu manges vite !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Allez on y est presque



C'est clair


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

cinq ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu manges vite !!!!


Nan, j'ai pris mon temps


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Combien à la suite ?



J'ose pas me permettre ces libertés...

en plus 





> Une attente de 45 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 8 secondes.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair


 :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'ose pas me permettre ces libertés...
> 
> en plus


 :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


Encore Astérix et les 12 travaux


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Ah oui t'es bien de retour ..


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

J'ai l'impression de l'avoir vu hier :/


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Encore Astérix et les 12 travaux



Et M..., en parlant de films de Noël, j'ai plus pensé au Peuple migrateur...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui t'es bien de retour ..


T'as toujours pas bouger depuis


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as toujours pas bouger depuis




Pire qu'un morback !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Et M..., en parlant de films de Noël, j'ai plus pensé au Peuple migrateur...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Et M..., en parlant de films de Noël, j'ai plus pensé au Peuple migrateur...


Bah pour résumer, des oiseuax qui volent, peu de suspens !!! Même pas un chasseur, rien !!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pire qu'un morback !


là t'es plus un mormac


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour résumer, des oiseuax qui volent, peu de suspens !!! Même pas un chasseur, rien !!!!


C'est malin :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour résumer, des oiseuax qui volent, peu de suspens !!! Même pas un chasseur, rien !!!!



Pas encore de grippe aviaire...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là t'es plus un mormac



:mouais: Pas drôle celle-là ... Tu me déçois !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Pas drôle celle-là ... Tu me déçois !


moi j'adore mes blagues :love: Elles sont toutes super droles tu trouves pas ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore de grippe aviaire...


Non, un film de fiente


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

2 heures...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>


 :style:


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi j'adore mes blagues :love:


C'est le principal !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> 2 heures...


oh non  

Plus que 1h56


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est le principal !!


Pourquoi t'as pas quoter tout ce que j'ai dit ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi j'adore mes blagues :love: Elles sont toutes super droles tu trouves pas ?




Franchement ..?


Non !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> oh non
> 
> Plus que 1h56


Et oui, toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

........


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'as pas quoter tout ce que j'ai dit ?




Parce que y a que ça de vrai dans ton post non ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi j'adore mes blagues :love: Elles sont toutes super droles tu trouves pas ?


Voilà


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Franchement ..?
> 
> 
> Non !


Ouf :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin


Heureusement sinon ce sera pas drole et épuisant


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin



En milieu d'après midi je ne savais même pas qu'elles avaient un début.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Voilà


Merci


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Voilà



T'as baissé ton froc sur ce coup ....

Mais bon c'est le thème de la soirée !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Parce que y a que ça de vrai dans ton post non ?


Non tout est vrai 

Il faut pas couper


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as baissé ton froc sur ce coup ....
> 
> Mais bon c'est le thème de la soirée !


T'as intérêt à faire pareil ma bergère :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Non tout est vrai
> 
> Il faut pas couper



On dirait une vieille supplique de Bobbit à sa femme...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as baissé ton froc sur ce coup ....
> 
> Mais bon c'est le thème de la soirée !


C'est pour lui faire plaisir, c'est quand même N½l !!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as baissé ton froc sur ce coup ....
> 
> Mais bon c'est le thème de la soirée !



Hop, hop...

Me voilà !!!

On me demande ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as intérêt à faire pareil ma bergère :love:



Il suffit de soulever le jupon


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

.....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as intérêt à faire pareil ma bergère :love:




Tu sais bien que l'avantage des jupons est d'un de ne pas porter de culotte et de deux d'être facile d'accès !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hop, hop...
> 
> Me voilà !!!
> 
> On me demande ?


Reste un peu avec nous, ça manque de piment :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de soulever le jupon




T'as tout compris !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hop, hop...
> 
> Me voilà !!!
> 
> On me demande ?


Toujours sur la brèche !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que l'avantage des jupons est d'un de ne pas porter de culotte et de deux d'être facile d'accès !


J'avais oublié... Le cerveau d'une éponge, ça oublie vite :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour lui faire plaisir, c'est quand même N½l !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Reste un peu avec nous, ça manque de piment :love:




Justement ! Tu sais que le tabasco dans le cul permet de maintenir l'érection ! 

Si tu savais pas maintenant tu sais !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié... Le cerveau d'une éponge, ça oublie vite :rateau:


Il faudrait déjà qu'elles en aient un !!!!

Rien de personnel là dedans


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as tout compris !


je sais


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Toujours sur la brèche !!!



Ou dedans ...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait déjà qu'elles en aient un !!!!
> 
> Rien de personnel là dedans


Tu sais que les éponges mangent beaucoup de kaviar ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je sais



C'est à la pantoufle que je parlais ...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Justement ! Tu sais que le tabasco dans le cul permet de maintenir l'érection !
> 
> Si tu savais pas maintenant tu sais !


 ...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est à la pantoufle que je parlais ...


Je sais


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ...




Ca pique un peu aussi !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais




Au moins on se comprend !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca pique un peu aussi !


un peu seulement ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Au moins on se comprend !


Je sais


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> un peu seulement ? :love:




Oui faut pas finir avec le popotin en choux-fleur ou en grappe de raisin ...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

.....


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui faut pas finir avec le popotin en choux-fleur ou en grappe de raisin ...


en éponge ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> en éponge ?




Aussi ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon plus que 1h34 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Ô temps suspends ton vol !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Vous allez pas abandonner si près du but !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Et 10 pages avant les 700 ...

Qui arrivera en 1er ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Que ne suis-je assis à l'ombre d'une forêt !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Je vous sent faiblir !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Va falloir se bouger le fion !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et 10 pages avant les 700 ...
> 
> Qui arrivera en 1er ?



On peut faire la même chose pour la gerbe...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et 10 pages avant les 700 ...
> 
> Qui arrivera en 1er ?


Et qui sera le dernier à poster pour cette année ???


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Je vous sent faiblir !!!




Non non je suis encore dur rassure-toi !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir se bouger le fion !



Aisi fion les petites marionettes


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et qui sera le dernier à poster pour cette année ???




Je parie sur le chaton !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi fion les petites marionettes




C'est d'ailleurs par là qu'on met la main ...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Du fion ?

Ou ça ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je parie sur le chaton !


Evidant !!! mais à part lui ??


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Evident !!! Mais à part lui ??



Black Beru ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Du fion ?
> 
> Ou ça ?


incorrigible !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Evidant !!! mais à part lui ??



L'immaculée contribution


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> incorrigible !!!!!





Indécrottable tu veux dire ..?


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

voilà maintenant j'ai la voix cassée à force chanter "au bal masqué" en mode difficile.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Indécrottable tu veux dire ..?



Comment vous le savez ? Vous vous lavez vos caleçons aux AES ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Et bien plus ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et bien plus ...



Quoi, les chaussettes aussi ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Et là ça t'excite les chaussettes ma pantoufle ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Moi je vous le dis cela faibli, cela faibli


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

On est pas arriver à ce rythme ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Au départ cela roulait bien


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On est pas arriver à ce rythme ...



J'vais m'faire couler un jus de chaussette et c'est parti. Quoi, je suis obsédé ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On est pas arriver à ce rythme ...


Non, il y a du relachement !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Au départ cela roulait bien



Oui mais ça finit toujours mal ... En général !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Au départ cela roulait bien



Verglas, suspensions de permis, barrages routiers... Tout peut 'expliquer.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'vais m'faire couler un jus de chaussette et c'est parti. Quoi, je suis obsédé ?



Pas plus qu'un autre ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ça finit toujours mal ... En général !


Et pour le jour de l'an il n'y a rien de prévu ??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Non, il y a du relachement !!!



Ca se sent depuis là ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

je reviens


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Non, il y a du relachement !!!



Ah mais si tu claques des steaks comme ça ça se comprend !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je reviens



Jesus nous l'a déjà faite, celle-là.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Et pour le jour de l'an il n'y a rien de prévu ??




Non c'est le cadeau de Noël !


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

ils sentent bon mes pieds.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je reviens


Bon, relance un peu la machine


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je reviens



Toujours quand ça parle de pet !


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Jesus nous l'a déjà faite, celle-là.


Non, lui c'est je reviendrais !!! Et on attend toujours


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2005)

aheummm.... tiens, ils ont laissé mon nom au début, c'est gentil.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ils sentent bon mes pieds.




Maintenant c'est fétichisme ..?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, relance un peu la machine



C'est vrai que c'est du sport, quand je vois que sur ce genre de fils  mon compteur perso n'affiche pas plus de progrès qu'une flopée de réponses dans les fils de "réagissez", j'admire les hauts performers du flood...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

"c'est qui qui a pété?"


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2005)

au fait, l'Ultraflood avait sa raison d'être ici quand il fallait augmenter les "stats" du forum MGZ mais maintenant... c'est vrament du folklore... quand je pense aux petits floodeurs ici qui n'ont même pas créé un seul sujet...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> aheummm.... tiens, ils ont laissé mon nom au début, c'est gentil.



Toujours sur les monuments commémoratifs !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> au fait, l'Ultraflood avait sa raison d'être ici quand il fallait augmenter les "stats" du forum MGZ mais maintenant... c'est vrament du folklore... quand je pense aux petits floodeurs ici qui n'ont même pas créé un seul sujet...



Oui c'est une honte ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> au fait, l'Ultraflood avait sa raison d'être ici quand il fallait augmenter les "stats" du forum MGZ mais maintenant... c'est vrament du folklore... quand je pense aux petits floodeurs ici qui n'ont même pas créé un seul sujet...



Pas facile, y'a pas 500 jeux sur mlac qui sortent par mois... Pis quand je suis bloqué, je repars travailler...


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est une honte ça !!!




je pensais à toi. une honte, non. mais quand j'ai appris ça, t'as chuté dans mon estime. un tout petit peu mais quand même...

cf le fichier joint...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> au fait, l'Ultraflood avait sa raison d'être ici quand il fallait augmenter les "stats" du forum MGZ mais maintenant... c'est vrament du folklore... quand je pense aux petits floodeurs ici qui n'ont même pas créé un seul sujet...



Pas gentil pour moi ça....


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je pensais à toi. une honte, non. mais quand j'ai appris ça, t'as chuté dans mon estime. un tout petit peu mais quand même...
> 
> cf le fichier joint...



Oui je m'en doutais un peu ..


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas gentil pour moi ça....




toi, t'es à part, j'ai appris à te connaitre. tu vaux bien plus (ou beaucoup moins, c'est selon) que tu ne le laisses croire.  Cher Membre du défunt Cercle.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je m'en doutais un peu ..




Mais je trouve quand même que c'est un (contre)exploit en soi ..


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile, y'a pas 500 jeux sur mlac qui sortent par mois... Pis quand je suis bloqué, je repars travailler...




Il parlait en général sur tous les forums ... Et surtout de moi !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> toi, t'es à part, j'ai appris à te connaitre. tu vaux bien plus (ou beaucoup moins, c'est selon) que tu ne le laisses croire.  Cher Membre du défunt Cercle.



Ah le cercle...

Toutes ces partouzes...

Ces grappes de raisins bouffées par en dessous comme dans astérix (le vrai, la BD...)

Snif c'est loin tout ça...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2005)

pouet :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pouet :rateau:



Encore des réserves de cotillon ?

Alors je réplique : chapeau pointu.

Quoi, j'ai pas tout compris ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Moins d'une heure de  récré ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

7 pages ... C'est pas gagné ...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Vraiment pas ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 7 pages ... C'est pas gagné ...


Je pense même que c'est foutu


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

j'aurai dû mettre des grosses chaussettes en laine de loutre.
j'ai froid aux pieds.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moins d'une heure de  récré ...




Même po pu tirer la natte des filles...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est foutu ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 7 pages ... C'est pas gagné ...



En même temps on a failli s'engueuler, ça aurait peut être pu faire exploser les compteurs.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Monde de merde !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> En même temps on a failli s'engueuler, ça aurait peut être pu faire exploser les compteurs.




Quoi tu me cherches encore ????


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quoi tu me cherches encore ????


Allé, c'est reparti !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Monde de merde !



Honte à notre équipe dont l'incurie s'affichera pendant u!n an derrière ce cadenas !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Là je finis comme j'ai commencé ... En roue libre ...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Pourtant N½l devrait être une période d'amour


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Malheur aux vingts Q !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Allé, c'est reparti !!!




T'aimes bien jeter de lui toi ...

Tu veux que nos corps brillent à ce point ..?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Malédiction sur toute leur descendance !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Peste, famine, et versions beta de windows aux hommes qui les suivent !


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

mute.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Ca fait peur ce truc ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant N½l devrait être une période d'amour



Le vatican n'organise pas encore de partouzes, coca cola non plus.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Le vatican n'organise pas encore de partouzes, coca cola non plus.


C'est con !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Le vatican n'organise pas encore de partouzes, coca cola non plus.




Et les scouts c'est pour quoi à ton avis ..?


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

mute #2.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et les scouts c'est pour quoi à ton avis ..?



Piéger les moniteurs qui veulent devenir curés...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et les scouts c'est pour quoi à ton avis ..?


Ça sent le vécu !!!


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

mute #3


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

La tristesse m'étreint.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Pénitence, pénitence.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent le vécu !!!






			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Piéger les moniteurs qui veulent devenir curés...




Je lui avais pourtant dit de ne rien répéter ...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

mute #4


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Malheur à moi pour mes paroles impies


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> mute #4




Qu'on lui enlève la télécommande des mains !!!


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

mute #5


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je lui avais pourtant dit de ne rien répéter ...


Bon, dis nous tout. C'était quoi ton totem ??


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas fini oui !?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> mute #5


On ne peut rien faire, il est cassé !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, dis nous tout. C'était quoi ton totem ??




Bouc en rut !


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

mute #69  

... ah bah enfin, j'ai trouvé le problème.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fini oui !?


Non, encore 40 mn


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Faut respirer un peu dans ces situations ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Nous mourerons fous, mais digne, sur le champ de la défaite, télécomande à la main et croupe offerte aux nécrophiles.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Mourrons c'est tout aussi bien ..


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bouc en rut !


Ah bien et les veillées, tu aimais bien les veillées


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

5 pages ... 38 minutes ... Faut voir ... !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ah bien et les veillées, tu aimais bien les veillées




Oui j'y étais toujours tendu ...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

ça va finir sur un 696.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ça va finir sur un 696.



Bah tu feras le dernier 6 ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'y étais toujours tendu ...



Tu remplaçais les fils de tente ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Le ciel s'éclaircit, l'espoir changea de camp...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu feras le dernier 6 ...



darty pourra jamais me remplacer la télécommande à temps.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Tu remplaçais les fils de tente ?



Non le piquet ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Ça va p'tet même finir un ti poil plus tôt 

Dernière ligne droite


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'y étais toujours tendu ...


Tu sais qu'ici tu peux toujours dialoguer avec tes petits camarades ??


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> darty pourra jamais me remplacer la télécommande à temps.




T'as essayé avec l'autre main ...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Raaahhh !!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'ici tu peux toujours dialoguer avec tes petits camarades ??




Je suis admin là-bas ... C'est tout dire ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Raaahhh !!!



Lovely ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Raaahhh !!!




Ca marche donc ?


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça va p'tet même finir un ti poil plus tôt
> 
> Dernière ligne droite


Bon et bien très chers camarades, je vous remercie pour cette agréable soirée et a bientôt dans d'autres discussions.


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien très chers camarades, je vous remercie pour cette agréable soirée et a bientôt dans d'autres discussions.



coupez lui la tête. 

EDIT : 696 :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça va p'tet même finir un ti poil plus tôt
> 
> Dernière ligne droite




Ok bah merci pour le cadeau !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien très chers camarades, je vous remercie pour cette agréable soirée et a bientôt dans d'autres discussions.



A +


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

Et à l'année prochaine !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ok bah merci pour le cadeau !



Oui, on reviendra plus souvent dans les forums du bas.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

ya du vent dans la grotte.
brrr.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ya du vent dans la grotte.
> brrr.



Laquelle ?
Moi j'aimerait bien avoir du blac dans la glotte
et moins de vents dans les profondeurs.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ya du vent dans la grotte.
> brrr.


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

ma télécommande!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Merci à tous, les verts, les bleus, et même les joueurs de mandoline.

Zt, mes chaussettes.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ?
> Moi j'aimerait bien avoir du blac dans la glotte
> et moins de vents dans les profondeurs.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ma télécommande!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Merci à mon public, sans lequel je ne serais rien et que je ne le saurais même pas


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

"Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 3 (3 membre(s) et 0 invité(s))
mikoo, iPantoufle, Stargazer".

brrr.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> "Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 3 (3 membre(s) et 0 invité(s))
> mikoo, iPantoufle, Stargazer".
> 
> brrr.


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Merci à mon public, sans lequel je ne serais rien et que je ne le saurais même pas



bravo pour le rototo.
merci pour le youpi.
this is the end.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon sang, faut aussi que je corrige mes fautes de frappe en sortant pour la posterité ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> bravo pour le rototo.
> merci pour le youpi.
> this is the end.



La faim justifie les Maliens.


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

ça va passer à l'autre page.  
put*** de télécommande.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Zut, 697, c'eut été possible.


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de faire un tour dans le monde réel du forum, cela fait peur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> ça va passer à l'autre page.
> put*** de télécommande.



Faut appeller ton copain zébulon... Avec un tournicoti ça le ferait.


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

sans titre.


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer est parti.
j'ai l'impression de vivre la fin du monde.
:affraid:


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

bon vu que je suis tout seul, je me suicide définitivement.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

La déréliction nous guette. Dieu est mort. 1 jour seulement...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer est parti.
> j'ai l'impression de vivre la fin du monde.
> :affraid:


Mais non, mais non, on est là


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> bon vu que je suis tout seul, je me suicide définitivement.



Adieu, Thread cruel !


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Juste le temps de commander une kriek.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non, on est là



Vbulletin ment, Vbulletin est allemand.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Faudra quand même que je bouffe un morceau...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Vbulletin ment, Vbulletin est allemand.



c'est pas un travesti?


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Faudra quand même que je bouffe un morceau...



tu meurt de faim d'abord.
ensuite tu fait ce que tu veut.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un travesti?



Justement, le travesti se ment.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> tu meurt de faim d'abord.
> ensuite tu fait ce que tu veut.



Je crois que c'est la soif qui m'achevera en premier.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Y'a des admins pour rédiger des dépêches un 25 décembre...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est de l'acharnement !!!


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

1 minute.
c'est la fin.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

Bon alors, on en est ou là ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Heureusement qu'on peut nous achever à chaque seconde.


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

00:00


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, on en est ou là ?



Aux pleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> 00:00



On a pas la même heure...


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

A 2006
      ​


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> A 2006
> ​



Pareil !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

y a quelqu'un ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

ouh là...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

que des ptits joueurs


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

bon on va leur montrer


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Plus trop.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

... à quoi sert un ultraflood ^^


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2005)

nan parce que là


----------



## kaviar (25 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> y a quelqu'un ?


oui


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

y'a des gens qu'ont pas les 45 secondes...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

faut laisser les maîtres m4k-mgz prendre le relais


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> y'a des gens qu'ont pas les 45 secondes...


oui, les Maîtres


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

d'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

A vous, alors. Je peux mourir en paix.


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> nan parce que là


Oui, mais quand il n'y a plus personne c'est plus simple !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

je t'en prie


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais quand il n'y a plus personne c'est plus simple !!!


ça a toujours été comme ça au début


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Mais je bouge encore


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

globalcut a déjà dû se faire 3 pages de posts d'affilée ^^


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

je fais un peu de pub pour ma guilde ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

meuh voui y a pas de raison ^^


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Mais je bouge encore


Oui, ce n'est pas encore fini


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

après je vais encore me faire taper....


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

"le chef il est jamais làààà"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Flood en décembre, repos du gingembre


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> je fais un peu de pub pour ma guilde ?


Fais comme chez toi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

Ben si


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme chez toi


c'est gentil


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

bon on s'arrête à la 700


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> c'est gentil


Mais de rien je t'en prie


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

encore quelques messages... profitez


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

C'était au programme.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

mais non c'est moi, vraiment


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'était au programme.


et on tiendra le programme


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> bon on s'arrête à la 700



  ok


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

allez encore une poignée...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

clic...


----------



## kaviar (26 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> encore quelques messages... profitez


C'est proposé si gentiment


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2005)

Voilà, c'est fini pour cette année, rendez-vous en 2006 

En attendant, les amateurs de croisières sont attendus sur le "cap 200"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Ah parce qu'on va en bas ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

Z'&#234;tes pr&#234;ts ?

Passke bon. Le d&#233;part se pr&#233;cise, hein ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Décembre 2006)

Tu sais quoi chaton ? on est trop bons, &#231;a nous perdra


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Ouaip. J'esp&#232;re qu'on aura un peu de temps pour se faire insulter quand m&#234;me&#8230; 

Dans tous les cas :

JOYEUX NO&#203;L BANDE DE NAZES !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4102984 a dit:
			
		

> JOYEUX NOËL BANDE DE NAZES !!!



De même, bande de nazes bis


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Jingle bells, jingle bells&#8230;


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

S'pas Jungle bells


----------



## divoli (25 Décembre 2006)

Hep, les gars, c'est aussi là. 



Prière de ne pas venir vomir sur le parquet.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

Bande d'amateurs


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Cool l'ultraflood r&#233;ouvre pour nowelllllllll


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a fait plaisir :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

y a que moi qui joue ? :rose:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

au fait,


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

J'ai failli pas vous dire Joyeux Nowel...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

En m&#234;me temps, on s'en fou ? non ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Y a plus grand monde &#224; bikini bottom


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est vraiment dommage, vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Vous savez...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

vous &#234;tes pas obliger de me r&#233;pondre...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

En plus, je fais des fotes :rose:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

une d&#233;cision est prise


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Hehe !!! joli !!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

en tout cas, cette d&#233;cision est compl&#232;tement d&#233;cid&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas, y'a pas foule pour l'instant


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Sauf erreur.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103016 a dit:
			
		

> Hehe !!! joli !!!!


youpiiiiiiii

Tout le monde n'est pas mort :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Et sinon, chez vous l'vieux rouge est pass&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> youpiiiiiiii
> 
> Tout le monde n'est pas mort :love:


Y'en a qui ont cru  Mais non


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103018 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, y'a pas foule pour l'instant


T'as le droit de poster plus rapidement que moi ? 

C'est pas du jeu


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103022 a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui ont cru  Mais non


Sinon, ici il p&#232;le bien en tout cas. Le grand Nord quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> T'as le droit de poster plus rapidement que moi ?
> 
> C'est pas du jeu


J'ai tous les droits


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103025 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tous les droits


Juste que d'habitude, je n'en abuse pas


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103026 a dit:
			
		

> Juste que d'habitude, je n'en abuse pas


Enfin.. pas trop


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103021 a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, chez vous l'vieux rouge est pass&#233; ?


Ouais rapidos avec une pochette de jeu &#224; gratter &#224; 20 euros


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103027 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin.. pas trop


Mais bon. Une fois de temps en temps, &#231;a m'amuse


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Ouais rapidos avec une pochette de jeu &#224; gratter &#224; 20 euros


J'ai eu la m&#234;me... rien gagn&#233; ! Comme d'habitude


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103027 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin.. pas trop


Pinaise la chatte que t'as 

oups pardon :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103030 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu la m&#234;me... rien gagn&#233; ! Comme d'habitude


Soci&#233;t&#233; de consommation de merde tiens


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Oui bon d'accord j'suis pas discrète.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103032 a dit:
			
		

> Soci&#233;t&#233; de consommation de merde tiens


Et personne d'autre dans les parages sinon ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103030 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu la m&#234;me... rien gagn&#233; ! Comme d'habitude


Sur ce coup ci c'est moi qui est eu de la chatte 

j'ai gagn&#233; 25 euro !!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui bon d'accord j'suis pas discrète.


maintenant vl&#224; tit pas une autruche !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Bah moi, suffit que je regarde un jeu pour qu'il devienne perdant


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon. on tente d'atteindre les 800 pages avant minuit ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103024 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ici il p&#232;le bien en tout cas. Le grand Nord quoi.


Moi bient&#244;t trop chaud  Je pars pour Bali jusqu'&#224; fin f&#233;vrier


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103038 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. on tente d'atteindre les 800 pages avant minuit ?


On se fait une pause dodo ou pas ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

A part &#231;a, votre sapin perd il ses boules ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> maintenant vlà tit pas une autruche !!!



Je erre vers derniers messages et vl'a ti pas que ce que je vois !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

si oui tapez 1 si non tapez 2 et si oui et non tapez 3 et si vous avez pas de sapin tapez 4 et pas de boule tapez 5 autre tapez 6 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

4 mais j'ai les boules du sapin ...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je erre vers derniers messages et vl'a ti pas que ce que je vois !


ah damoui  Ct&#233; bien une &#233;ponge &#224; faire la vaisselle qui porte un slip :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> 4 mais j'ai les boules du sapin ...


fallait tapez 6


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

prout


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> ah damoui  Cté bien une éponge à faire la vaisselle qui porte un slip :rateau:



T'as vu t'as un sosi qui traîne ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Pas de sapin. J'aime pas No&#235;l.

Mais bon. Il y a quand m&#234;me l'ultraflood 
Pause dodo, on se rattrapera demain.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> prout


Une &#233;ponge, &#231;a expulse beaucoup d'air...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> T'as vu t'as un sosi qui traîne ?


nan montre le moi que je le remette en place


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103050 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de sapin. J'aime pas No&#235;l.
> 
> Mais bon. Il y a quand m&#234;me l'ultraflood
> Pause dodo, on se rattrapera demain.


Ok cool :love:

Demain, je crois que j'ai que &#231;a &#224; foutre :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Bonne nuit &#224; tous :sleep:

Vive l'ultraflood


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> nan montre le moi que je le remette en place



tiens c'est marrant elle est dans l'autre sens !

Sosie au niveau du physique de l'avatar je précise.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Un tit dernier 



:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> tiens c'est marrant elle est dans l'autre sens !
> 
> Sosie au niveau du physique de l'avatar je précise.


ok 

Normal, moi je l'avais retravaill&#233; pour qu'il regarde les messages que je poste et j'avais fait un fond de la m&#234;me couleur que le forum


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Pour que je finisse sur un post rond :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

tu restes THE éponge


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> tu restes THE éponge


Merci :rose:



&#231;a me fait super plaisir :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Merci :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> &#231;a me fait super plaisir :love:


Et mer de mon post il est plus rond


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Décembre 2006)

Très mauvais Noël à tout macG


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

mé kesz tu rakonte tu es floo de flooder avek des choze don on on a ri1 a floodre


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> :love: Vive Global.



Pas mieux.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2006)

Pfff...!!! 

Mais quelle bande couchent-tôt!... :rateau: 




Bon ultraflood tout le monde!... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, c'est ouvert. 

Salut les floodeurs.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, c'est ouvert.
> 
> Salut les floodeurs.


h&#233;h&#233; alors la pause est termin&#233;e ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> h&#233;h&#233; alors la pause est termin&#233;e ?


Une ptite sc&#233;ance ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

je suis partant


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Une ptite scéance ?



C'est ici la séance Flood ?? Allez, un petit tour comme ça, le jour de Noël !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Je vais essayer de faire mieux qu'hier soir


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> je suis partant



Je t'accompagne !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

rat&#233;


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> raté



Pourquoi ??


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je t'accompagne !


c'est gentil quand m&#234;me


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Au fait, tes 7300 messages, c'est que du flood comme ça ??


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pourquoi ??


Tu comprendras plus tard... :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Tu comprendras plus tard... :rateau:



Ah bon... Quand j'aurais 10 000 messages ??


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bien sympa ce petit fil, un thread qui sert à rien, c'est si rare...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Au fait, tes 7300 messages, c'est que du flood comme ça ??


Silteplai j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; 7640 

C'est tr&#232;s personel ces choses l&#224;... C'est comme si je te demandais de quelle couleur est ton slip aujourd'hui ? 

M&#234;me si le mien je le montre &#224; tout le monde c'est diff&#233;rent


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2006)

Il va sans dire que j'ai d&#233;nonc&#233; Odr&#233; aux mod&#233;rateurs pour cette honteuse mani&#232;re.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah bon... Quand j'aurais 10 000 messages ??


Ou un peu de logique


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Silteplai j'en ai déjà 7640
> 
> C'est très personel ces choses là... C'est comme si je te demandais de quelle couleur est ton slip aujourd'hui ?
> 
> Même si le mien je le montre à tout le monde c'est différent





Oh, excuse moi de m'être tromper pour 300 petits messages de flood...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il va sans dire que j'ai d&#233;nonc&#233; Odr&#233; aux mod&#233;rateurs pour cette honteuse mani&#232;re.


cool :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oh, excuse moi de m'être tromper pour 300 petits messages de flood...


Tu manques encore de pr&#233;cision...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il va sans dire que j'ai dénoncé Odré aux modérateurs pour cette honteuse manière.



SM, qu'est-ce qu'elle a fait Odré encore ??


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bien sympa ce petit fil, un thread qui sert à rien, c'est si rare...


Ouais et c'est pas plus mal


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Tu manques encore de précision...



T'es tatillon... t'es pas à 3 messages près, hein ??

:mouais:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> SM, qu'est-ce qu'elle a fait Odré encore ??


Elle a post&#233; ici comme toi


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> T'es tatillon... t'es pas à 3 messages près, hein ??
> 
> :mouais:


C'est pas 3 messages mais 46 !!!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Elle a posté ici comme toi



Ahhh !! La pauvre, c'est pas bien de la dénoncer comme ça ! 
Et toi, alors ? attends, je vais regarder combien de massges par jour tu as au compteur, on va rigoler !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Il est l'or


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il va sans dire que j'ai d&#233;nonc&#233; Odr&#233; aux mod&#233;rateurs pour cette honteuse mani&#232;re.


Ah non! Le d&#233;lateur ici, c'est moi!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> C'est pas 3 messages mais 46 !!!



Ben tout à l'heure, c'était 3 !! Tu vas vite hein !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ahhh !! La pauvre, c'est pas bien de la dénoncer comme ça !
> Et toi, alors ? attends, je vais regarder combien de massges par jour tu as au compteur, on va rigoler !!


J'en ai pas tant que &#231;a 

J'en ai perdu beaucoup


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> J'en ai pas tant que &#231;a
> 
> J'en ai perdu beaucoup


Pleure, tu pisseras moins.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ouais, plus de 9 messages par jour.... :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah non! Le d&#233;lateur ici, c'est moi!


salut head


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pleure, tu pisseras moins.


... :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> ... :sleep:



Tu attends les 55 secondes requises, et tu repostes, c'est ça ta technique ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais, plus de 9 messages par jour.... :sleep:


c'est pas &#233;norme


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> salut head


'alut franswa, &#231;a flood?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

J'ai passé les 600 !!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu attends les 55 secondes requises, et tu repostes, c'est ça ta technique ?


si t'en as une autre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> ... :sleep:


...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 'alut franswa, &#231;a flood?


Heureusement que nowel existe pour faire &#231;a


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> c'est pas énorme



C'est sur, comparé à lui !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'ai passé les 600 !!!


ouhaouuuuu


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Heureusement que nowel existe pour faire ça



On a le droit de faire ça que le jour de Noël ??

Et le premier de l'an aussi, j'espère ??

Je vais essayer d'arriver à 1000 aujourd'hui !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est sur, comparé à lui !!


Qui c'est ce global?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ...


...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> ouhaouuuuu



On se satisfait comme on peut, hein !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Qui c'est ce global?


C'est un pote de bikini bottom :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> ...


...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On se satisfait comme on peut, hein !!


D'ailleurs je vais surement faire une pause c@c@


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ...



Bon c'est fini votre petit jeu !!

... !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ...


...contre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

N'oublie pas le mode d'emploi!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon c'est fini votre petit jeu !!
> 
> ... !


nan


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> ...contre


... double 

:style:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> N'oublie pas le mode d'emploi!





Tu savais pas faire avant d'avoir lu ça ???


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> N'oublie pas le mode d'emploi!


hum... j'avais d'autres positions un peu plus fun


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Y'a des cdb qui se perdent dans la nature et qui ne reviennent jamais


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ... double
> 
> :style:


...:style:


Et oui le style pare tout


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> hum... j'avais d'autres positions un peu plus fun



Explique nous, on ne demande qu'à voir !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> hum... j'avais d'autres positions un peu plus fun


Menteur.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Y'a des cdb qui se perdent dans la nature et qui ne reviennent jamais


:casse:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Y a un WebO dans le coin ? :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Pas vu&#8230;


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, 2 minutes sans post de franswa. 

T'es parti faire caca? 
T'as pas le wifi dans tes chiottes?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

combo :casse:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, 2 minutes sans post de franswa.
> 
> T'es parti faire caca?
> T'as pas le wifi dans tes chiottes?


pas eu le temps 

j'ai re&#231;u un mail important  C'est un vieux barbu rouge


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Je commence &#224; avoir trop envie d'y aller


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Je commence à avoir trop envie d'y aller



T'es plus là ??


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

si si mais je fais une pause


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> si si mais je fais une pause



Ben moi je continue !!     

Si je veux arriver à 1000 aujourd'hui, j'ai intérêt de pas trop chomer !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Il faut que je passe devant Blob :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben moi je continue !!
> 
> Si je veux arriver à 1000 aujourd'hui, j'ai intérêt de pas trop chomer !


Il faudrait que tu passes &#224; peu pr&#232;s 6h40 non stop &#224; poster pour y arriver


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Il faut que je passe devant Blob :rateau:



Continuons, c'est pas tous les jours Noël !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu passes &#224; peu pr&#232;s 6h40 non stop &#224; poster pour y arriver


Encore deux


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Continuons, c'est pas tous les jours Noël !!


C'est vrai


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu passes à peu près 6h40 non stop à poster pour y arriver



Ca se peut ! Il faut que j'y arrives absolument aujourd'hui ou ça sera encore ouvert demain ??


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

encore un ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ca se peut ! Il faut que j'y arrives absolument aujourd'hui ou ça sera encore ouvert demain ??


No&#235;l &#231;a dure combien de jour ? :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> encore un ?



Pourquoi tu dis ça ??


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Noël ça dure combien de jour ? :rateau:



Mais ça sera pas ouvert le 1 janvier par exemple ??


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Et au fait, tu es là que le jour de Noël ou tu es aussi présent les autres jours ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais ça sera pas ouvert le 1 janvier par exemple ??


peut &#234;tre peut &#234;tre pas


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> peut être peut être pas



J'aimerais tant !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et au fait, tu es là que le jour de Noël ou tu es aussi présent les autres jours ?


Avant j'&#233;tais beaucoup plus pr&#233;sent, mais comme je voyais pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de poster pour dire de la merde sur les autres sujets je le suis beaucoup moins


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'aimerais tant !!


Peut &#234;tre que &#231;a le sera pas si tu r&#233;clames trop


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2006)

Ah ben tiens ???
Joyeux noel à tous les floodeurs


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ah ben tiens ???
> Joyeux noel à tous les floodeurs


Cool :love:

&#199;a faisait un baille


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ah ben tiens ???
> Joyeux noel à tous les floodeurs


Tiens, salut le guy!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ah ben tiens ???
> Joyeux noel à tous les floodeurs



Salut !!

Joyeux Noël à toi !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

pouet


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> pouet



Tout l'art du floodeur est devant nous les gars !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

on ne l'est ou on l'est pas


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

I :love: it


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Page 706 seulement ? Mais qu'est-ce que vous foutez ???


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Ouais c'est vrai que &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre mieux 

Je trie les photos de nowel et je reviens :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Moi je vais retourner &#224; table&#8230;
Je passerai voir comment vous vous en sortez


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103325 a dit:
			
		

> Page 706 seulement ? Mais qu'est-ce que vous foutez ???


Ouais ben &#231;a va, on s'&#233;chauffe.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103327 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais retourner &#224; table&#8230;
> Je passerai voir comment vous vous en sortez


:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103327 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais retourner &#224; table&#8230;
> Je passerai voir comment vous vous en sortez


Ah ouais, m*rde, va falloir que j'aille f&#234;ter no&#235;l. :rose:


----------



## flotow (25 Décembre 2006)

Ah bah, joyeux Noël 
Chouette, je viens de voir ce super sujet ou  apparement, on peut flooder


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ah bah, joyeux Noël
> Chouette, je viens de voir ce super sujet ou  apparement, on peut flooder


On ne peut QUE flooder.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4103325 a dit:
			
		

> Page 706 seulement ? Mais qu'est-ce que vous foutez ???



T'inquiètes, on va y allez, hein les gars !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Faut qu'on atteigne la page 720 avant ce soir !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Quelqu'un m'a appelé ? :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

J'adore ! :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Heu... J'avais un truc à dire super important...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Quelqu'un m'a appelé ? :mouais:



Non... :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Mais t'es quand même le bienvenue !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non... :rateau:


Je me disais bien 

Mais bon, fait chaud ici, je reste un peu


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais t'es quand même le bienvenue !!


Tu dis ça parce que tu ne me connais pas   :rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

J'allais oublier, très bonnes fêtes !!!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

> Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 32 secondes.


Bon donc, ça c'est fait... 


> Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 5 secondes.


Ohhhh


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

On avait dit page 800... pfft, amateurs. bis.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

GLOBAL !!! ALEM !!!! Rappliquez voir, histoire d'expliquer la vie aux morveux


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103376 a dit:
			
		

> On avait dit page 800... pfft, amateurs. bis.


Tu sais, moi et les maths on n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; potes. Alors les chiffres &#231;a ne veut rien dire


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon app&#233;flood


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Bon appéflood


à toi aussi


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

c'est quoi le jeu?


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

joyeux noël à tous


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Alors les gars, la dinde est engloutie ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Il reste encore le dessert !  

:love:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4102968 a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes prêts ?
> 
> Passke bon. Le départ se précise, hein ?






			
				[MGZ] Black Beru;4102973 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quoi chaton ? on est trop bons, ça nous perdra




bonjour


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> bonjour



Salut !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Personne a encore eu une crise de foie (gras) en plein milieu du repas ??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Nom de Doc, mais &#231;a n'avance pas! feignasses.


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

Non ca va, pas pour l'instant


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

J'suis tout seul ?


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

mais on a encore un gros repas tout à l'heure


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'suis tout seul ?



Ah non, v'là du monde !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Aaaah les traditions ne se perdent pas ! 

bonjour


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Aaaah les traditions ne se perdent pas !
> 
> bonjour



Salut !


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Chiouaoua !!


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'suis tout seul ?



non non on est au moins deux


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

III

on est


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> non non on est au moins deux



J'commençais à me sentir seul !

Tu restes jusqu'à la fin, hein ?


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Aaaah les traditions ne se perdent pas !
> 
> bonjour





La mouette a dit:


> Chiouaoua !!



bonjour


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Moi je dis que vous manquez de rythme ...


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Moi je dis que vous manquez de rythme ...



T'as encore rien vu mon chou !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Y'a que spongy boy qui fait des efforts !


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Tu parles le contrôle flood est activé, pas moyen de concurrencer Lucky Luke


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

c'est pas nous qui manquons de rythme, c'est vbubull qui veut pô


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Moi je dis que vous manquez de rythme ...


À la une...
À le deux...
À la trois !!!!!!


Et.........   Hop !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> T'as encore rien vu mon chou !!



Toi tu me connais pas à ce que je vois ....


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon app. 

Une bouffe une..

Encore :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> c'est pas nous qui manquons de rythme, c'est vbubull qui veut pô




Un message toutes les 55 secondes, c'est pas assez !!


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

mais on fait de notre mieux


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Hop !... Hop !... Hop !...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Vbubulle c'est qu'une excuses les gars !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Toi tu me connais pas à ce que je vois ....



Je vais apprendre à te connaitre alors hein ?


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bon app.
> 
> Une bouffe une..
> 
> Encore :rateau:



bon app à toi aussi, je vais pas tarder à aller grailler


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Un peu d'exercice pour digérer, ça ne fait pas de mal...

Et... Re-Hop !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Allez, allez les gars, on relâche pas nos efforts hein !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Quand on floode on floode ... Peut importe les obstacles ! 

D'ailleurs je fais des messages trop longs l&#224;!


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

hop hop hop ....


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> D'ailleurs je fais des messages trop longs là!


Ouais


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Quand on floode on floode ... Peut importe les obstacles !
> 
> D'ailleurs je fais des messages trop longs là!



Ouais, une ligne maximum... au delà on est banni une semaine !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

dont acte ...


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Quand on floode on floode ... Peut importe les obstacles !
> 
> D'ailleurs je fais des messages trop longs là!



c'est clair


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> dont acte ...


C'est mieux


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ouais



C'est bien comme ça !!


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> dont acte ...



cool


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> cool



C'est bien de parler pour rien dire !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> cool


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

au fait


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> au fait



oui?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> au fait



Ouais ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

on arrive


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est bien de parler pour rien dire !!



non c'est pas le style de la maison...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> on arrive


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

pas ...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> on arrive


Z'êtes plusieurs ? :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> non c'est pas le style de la maison...




Sauf à Noël !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

à faire


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

plus que 90 pages et on arrive au bout du floodathon ....


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> pas ...



Oh !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> à faire


court ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Des ...


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> au fait





Stargazer a dit:


> on arrive





Stargazer a dit:


> pas ...





Stargazer a dit:


> à faire



.... c'est embetant d'hesiter à ce point


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, Stargazer est avec nous.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> plus que 90 pages et on arrive au bout du floodathon ....



Pourquoi ?? c'est limité à 800 pages ??


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

4 à la suite


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> .... c'est embetant d'hesiter à ce point



attends, c'est pas fini !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pourquoi ?? c'est limité à 800 pages ??


ouala, 100 pages par an. Mais seulement si on est assez rapide.


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

tiens , bonjour Ed


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Allez !!! On est pas encore au 800


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Avec vos conneries !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> 4 à la suite



Ouais, c'est embêtant !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon, les nioubes, je vois rien venir en bas de mon tableau de bord. 
Faites gaffe au cassoulet!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Allez !!! On est pas encore au 800



Aaaaaah spongy boy !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> Allez !!! On est pas encore au 800



Tiens te revoilà !

Bien mangé ?


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

faut que j'y aille, bon flood a tous , a tout a l'heure si vous y etes


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Pif !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, les nioubes, je vois rien venir en bas de mon tableau de bord.
> Faites gaffe au cassoulet!





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Ed_the_Head.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, les nioubes, je vois rien venir en bas de mon tableau de bord.
> Faites gaffe au cassoulet!



:mouais:


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

bon flood a tous, faut que j'y aille, si vous y etes a tout a l'heure


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


>


Toi, t'es pas un nioube.


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Paf !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> faut que j'y aille, bon flood a tous , a tout a l'heure si vous y etes



Ouais, retrouve nous à la page 735 !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Toi, t'es pas un nioube.



Oui !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> bon flood a tous, faut que j'y aille, si vous y etes a tout a l'heure



On est peut-être des floodurs, mais on est pas des débiles... on avait compris !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

800 - 711 = 89

Au boulot !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Et je suis s&#251;r que &#231;a te fait marrer, Super.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> 800 - 711 = 89
> 
> Au boulot !!!!




ON y va, on y va... 

Et les gars, au lieu de finir vot' dinde, venez plutôt nous aider !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


>



  les gars !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

[Mode Flood Autorun/ON]
Bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla  bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla   
[Mode Flood Autorun/OFF]


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> 800 - 711 = 89
> 
> Au boulot !!!!



Vous vous endormez ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Vous digérez ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon, heureusement que Paski est encore là, autrement, je m'ennuierais !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon, heureusement que Paski est encore là, autrement, je m'ennuierais !!




Paski, ou sont passé les autres à ton avis ??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Paski, ou sont passé les autres à ton avis ??



Je vais tenter d'en aligner trois à la suite...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Global est loin, loin devant. 

Bande de nazes!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Paski, ou sont passé les autres à ton avis ??


Fais gaffe, ils sont derrière toi


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je vais tenter d'en aligner trois à la suite...



Raté !! :hein:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


>



C'est beau !!!!!! :love: :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Global est loin, loin devant.
> 
> Bande de nazes!



On va le rattraper !!   

Heu, en fait, non...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Global est loin, loin devant.
> 
> Bande de nazes!



C'est limite un chef d'oeuvre ce qu'il a fait !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

EdtheHead a dit:
			
		

> la grille des posteurs



Ed, comment tu fais pour avoir &#231;a ?? Tu es fooooort !!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> C'est beau !!!!!! :love: :rateau:


N'est-ce pas?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On va le rattraper !!



Un beau rêve de nioub ...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Un beau rêve de nioub ...



:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ed, comment tu fais pour avoir ça ?? Tu es fooooort !!!!  :rateau:


Je sais me servir des outils du forum.


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Pas bouffe  

Me suis trompé de 24h ...:love:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


>


mignon 


allez hop
on respiiiire et on pousse 
on respiiiire et on pousse

( 'tain , y a encore du boulot)


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> N'est-ce pas?


Ça confine au génie, je dirais


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Car oui le p&#232;re no&#235;l est mort ce soir !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas bouffe
> 
> Me suis trompé de 24h ...:love:


Arr&#234;te de boire!


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Arrête de boire!



Jamais


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je sais me servir des outils du forum.



C'est bien ce que je dis, tu es trop fort, gars !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas bouffe
> 
> Me suis trompé de 24h ...:love:


De quoi retrouver l'appétit


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon...


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Une cuite de Noël ..:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Une minute sans rien, ça va pas ça !!!!


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Ils prennent des forces les bougres !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Revenons aux choses sérieuses...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Une minute sans rien, ça va pas ça !!!!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Dites exciousez moi d'etre , un  très court moment , IN-topic 
quelle est la difference entre ULTRA flood et MEGA GIGA SUPRA floude ?

(j'demande car y a des  ambiguités à lever)


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Une cuite de Noël ..:love:



Ah mais voilà le cadeau idéal ! :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Dites exciousez moi d'etre , un  très court moment , IN-topic
> quelle est la difference entre ULTRA flood et MEGA GIGA SUPRA floude ?
> 
> (j'demande car y a des  ambiguités à lever)


Celle-ci


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Revenons aux choses sérieuses...



Oui, ou en étions-nous ? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ah mais voilà le cadeau idéal ! :love:



Vendu :love: 

Les premier qui tombe paie la tournée


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

en mode nioube

alors , personne ne r&#233;pond?

pas cool ce forum

edith
'videmment c'est Paski.pne


zallez vite, m&#234;me pas le temps de rafraichir ou de SE rafraichir


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Celle-ci



Ou celle-là !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Décembre 2006)

Hummmmmm le bon repas de Noël :

Entrée :





Plat :





Dessert (le meilleur):


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, ou en étions-nous ? :mouais:



Là


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon sang


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Miaaaaaaammmmmmm ! :love: :love: :love:


merci Num ça manquait un peu !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Si tu pouvais réduire un peu tes photos, ça serait pas plus mal, tout le monde n'as pas un 30" !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Si tu pouvais réduire un peu tes photos...


Surtout pas !!! C'est là le fun !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Vezoul est dans la place ! 

Et le nioub on réduit jamais du vezoul !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ca donne faim, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Vezoul est dans la place !
> 
> Et le nioub on réduit jamais du vezoul !



C'est moi que tu traites de nioub ?  :mouais: 

On ne réduis pas du vezoul, on l'anéantit !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Toujours avec la cuisine de Num !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Miaaaaaaammmmmmm ! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> merci Num ça manquait un peu !



Je ne pouvait pas vous laisser sans un repas de Noël digne de ce nom... Votre Cuistôt Vezoulien sera toujours là pour les grand moments...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est moi que tu traites de nioub ?  :mouais:
> 
> On ne réduis pas du vezoul, on l'anéantit !!



chouette ca va bastonner


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Merci Num !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> chouette ca va bastonner



C'est le meileur moment, hein ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103580 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pouvait pas vous laisser sans un repas de Noël digne de ce nom... Votre Cuistôt Vezoulien sera toujours là pour les grand moments...


Merci !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On ne réduis pas du vezoul, on l'anéantit !!




Je te conseille pas trop de répéter ça par ici .... Si tu tiens à ta santé ...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On ne réduis pas du vezoul, on l'anéantit !!



Je me permet :
Mouhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Je te conseille pas trop de répéter ça par ici .... Si tu tiens à ta santé ...



Le nioub confirme : on anéantit vezoul, si on ne pas le réduire...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est le meileur moment, hein ?


si y a des infirmières sympas ...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103589 a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet :
> Mouhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...




Mais oui, je t'en prie, fais comme chez toi !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103589 a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet :
> Mouhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...



permet-toi permet-toi !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

J'attends...

par qui je commence ? :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon, faudrait voir à arroser ça


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


>



:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bande de fous !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais oui, je t'en prie, fais comme chez toi !!



Il est un peu (beaucoup ?) chez lui ici vois-tu ...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

c'est lent , lent , ca traine 

du nerf , que diable , du nerf ( de boeuf)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon les enfants, le maître chocolatier vezoulien que je suis vous offre sa spécialité


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103600 a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Elle est plus à jour ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103600 a dit:
			
		

> :love:


Je te l'accorde.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103568 a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmm le bon repas de Noël :
> 
> Entrée :
> 
> ...



(je remplace papy gkat' vu qu'il doit pas encore s'être remis de la dinde...)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

D 15 a dit:


> Si tu pouvais réduire un peu tes photos, ça serait pas plus mal, tout le monde n'as pas un 30" !



Mighty Mouse FTW


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Superbe imitation ! :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

Vala


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103609 a dit:
			
		

> (je remplace papy gkat' vu qu'il doit pas encore s'être remis de la dinde...)



Tu pourrais pas éviter de citer ces images immondes et beaucoup trop grandes ???


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZBlack Beru a dit:
			
		

>


Que c'est finement dit :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103580 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pouvait pas vous laisser sans un repas de Noël digne de ce nom... Votre Cuistôt Vezoulien sera toujours là pour les grand moments...



Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait sans toi... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103615 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait sans toi... :love:


A quand une statue en t&#234;te des forums?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu pourrais pas éviter de citer ces images immondes et beaucoup trop grandes ???



Vous, le naab, poupougne


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103568 a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmm le bon repas de Noël :
> 
> Entrée :
> 
> ...



Eviter de faire quoi !?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103615 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait sans toi... :love:



Des bouffes de merde à la gKat


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> A quand une statue en tête des forums?



Ca a déjà été proposé, mais benjamin voulait pas, ca explosait la mise en page... :hein: 

Alors on a floodé la galerie


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103619 a dit:
			
		

> Vous, le naab, poupougne



Pardon ? C'est à moi que tu parles comme ça ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Eviter de faire quoi !?


Ben ça :


			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103568 a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmm le bon repas de Noël :
> 
> Entrée :
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> A quand une statue en tête des forums?



V'la la tête de gondole !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Il y en a qui me cherche !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> V'la la tête de gondole !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Décembre 2006)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103568 a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmm le bon repas de Noël :
> 
> Entrée :
> 
> ...



J'en reprend tiens tellement c'est bon


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pardon ? C'est à moi que tu parles comme ça ?





> inscrit le 28.12.05



A qui d'autre


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon bah moi quand y a du rab je chante :

When you post through a storm
Hold your head up high,
And don't be afraid of the dark.
At the end of a storm,
There's a golden sky,
And thesweet silver song of a lark.
Post on through the wind,
Post on through the rain,
Though your dreams be tossed and blown...
Post on, post on, with hope in your heart,
And you'll never post alone,
You'll never post alone.

Post on, post on, with hope in your heart,
And you'll never post alone...
You'll never post alone.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Si Benjamin vous voyait faire !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103634 a dit:
			
		

> A qui d'autre



Et oui, bientôt un an de présence ici !! 

 :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Si Benjamin vous voyait faire !!


C'est qui, Benjamin ??? :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et oui, bientôt un an de présence ici !!
> 
> :love:



Ca me plait, c'est douillet !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> C'est qui, Benjamin ??? :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Si Benjamin vous voyait faire !!


Balance!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Si Benjamin vous voyait faire !!



Le pauvre, il a dû hurler au moins 20 fois avant que l'ultraflood ne soit fermé...

Depuis, quand arrive Noël, il met son ordinateur sous clé et part faire une ballade de 48h au plus profond du Larzac, afin que les vieux démons ne viennent pas le déranger


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Balance!



T'inquiètes, je suis pas comme ça ...

Mais gare à vous si vous continuez !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et oui, bientôt un an de présence ici !!
> 
> :love:


nioube!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103647 a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre, il a dû hurler au moins 20 fois avant que l'ultraflood ne soit fermé...
> 
> Depuis, quand arrive Noël, il met son ordinateur sous clé et part faire une ballade de 48h au plus profond du Larzac, afin que les vieux démons ne viennent pas le déranger


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> nioube!



Je ne répondrais pas à ces insultantes provocations !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103647 a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre, il a dû hurler au moins 20 fois avant que l'ultraflood ne soit fermé...
> 
> Depuis, quand arrive Noël, il met son ordinateur sous clé et part faire une ballade de 48h au plus profond du Larzac, afin que les vieux démons ne viennent pas le déranger


Benjamin sans ordinateur à proximité? J'y crois pas.


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Je me demande bien ce que je vais écrire dans mon prochain post


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103647 a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre, il a dû hurler au moins 20 fois avant que l'ultraflood ne soit fermé...
> 
> Depuis, quand arrive Noël, il met son ordinateur sous clé et part faire une ballade de 48h au plus profond du Larzac, afin que les vieux démons ne viennent pas le déranger



N'oubliez pas d'aller le chercher quand ce fil sera fermé de nouveau !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Toujours pas d'idée pour mon prochain post


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne répondrais pas à ces insultantes provocations !!


C'est pas une provocation. C'est comme ça et c'est tout.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Je me demande bien ce que je vais écrire dans mon prochain post


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Benjamin sans ordinateur à proximité? J'y crois pas.



Un peu comme le père noël quoi !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Ah, tiens ! J'ai peut-être quelque chose pour mon prochain post, mais ça attendra le prochain post... :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ou est franswa ??


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ah, tiens ! J'ai peut-être quelque chose pour mon prochain post, mais ça attendra le prochain post... :mouais:



Faut aller doucement !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ou est franswa ??



dt© !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Un peu comme le père noël quoi !


J'ai peur de mal comprendre. Le père noël existe bien, non?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ou est franswa ??


Mais où et donc or ni car ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon je retourner pexer ma ptite priestess... floodez bien les gens


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai peur de mal comprendre. Le père noël existe bien, non?



Mon pôvre, on t'avait pas mis au courant ??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ou est franswa ??


DTC!!!

edit : grillé, forcément.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103673 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je retourner pexer ma ptite priestess... floodez bien les gens



Salut !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Manquait un petit post ici, oui, ici, juste là...

Voilà, c'est mieux maintenant  :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est trop calme là !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai peur de mal comprendre. Le père noël existe bien, non?



Comment te dire ça délicatement sans trop te brusquer ..


NON !​


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Manquait un petit post ici, oui, ici, juste là...
> 
> Voilà, c'est mieux maintenant  :love:



Heureusement que t'es là ! :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Vous avez fini de laisser des blancs entre les posts !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Comment te dire ça délicatement sans trop te brusquer ..
> 
> 
> NON !​


Mais alors, a qui donc j'ai piqu&#233; le tra&#238;neau cette nuit?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> edit : grillé, forcément.



et ouais


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais alors, a qui donc j'ai piqué le traîneau cette nuit?



C'était pas un traîneau ... C'était un bobsleigh ... 

Celui du prince Albert !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> C'était pas un traîneau ... C'était un bobsleigh ...
> 
> Celui du prince Albert !!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Vous avez fini de laisser des blancs entre les posts !



ouais , c'est insupportable !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Petit à petit l'oiseau fait son nid...

Et hop ! Un petit post par ici


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> C'était pas un traîneau ... C'était un bobsleigh ...
> 
> Celui du prince Albert !!


C'est ça que ça roulait mal.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Absolument !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Y'a du laisser-aller


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

bon j'ai loupé beaucoup de trucs ????


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

.


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

on est encore loin des 800 pages....


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

J'ai passé le 700... ouah, plus de 105 messages aujourd'hui, c'est là que c'est bon !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> bon j'ai loupé beaucoup de trucs ????


Lis juste mes posts, y'a que ceux-là qui valent le coup


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

ca s'essouffle même un peu


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

De retour !! C'est bien, allez faut s'y remettre !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> on est encore loin des 800 pages....


On en est à chaque fois un peu plus près


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> bon j'ai loupé beaucoup de trucs ????



T'as loupé le repas de Noël de Num ....



			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103568 a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmm le bon repas de Noël :
> 
> Entrée :
> 
> ...


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Lis juste mes posts, y'a que ceux-là qui valent le coup


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

S'il l'avait pas vu, il ne s'en serait pas porté plus mal, crois moi !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> T'as loupé le repas de Noël de Num ....


C'est vrai que c'était un beau moment que celui-là :


			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103568 a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmm le bon repas de Noël :
> 
> Entrée :
> 
> ...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> T'as loupé le repas de Noël de Num ....



ca y est , j'ai vomi............


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> ca y est , j'ai vomi............



Ben les gars, vous êtes content de vous !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> ca y est , j'ai vomi............


T'as des photos ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103606 a dit:
			
		

> Bon les enfants, le maître chocolatier vezoulien que je suis vous offre sa spécialité



J'ai oublié ... Y'avait aussi des chocolats !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> J'ai oublié ... Y'avait aussi des chocolats !



StarGazer, t'es dégueulasse !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Au fait, c'est qui qui se propose pour écrire le prochain post ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

ca baisse , on est 5 dont un visiteur

edith 4 dont 2 visiteurs


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:modo:  plus aucune photo dégueulasse sous peine d'exclusion (c'est l'Amok qui vient de m'écrire...  )


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca baisse , on est 5 dont un visiteur


La garde meurt mais ne se rend pas !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Heureusement qu'on sauve les meubles les gars !!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> La garde meurt mais ne se rend pas !



exact, elle se rend pas , elle rend !
( en bassines pleines m&#234;me)


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Au fait, c'est qui qui se propose pour écrire le prochain post ?


J'attends toujours la réponse


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> J'attends toujours la réponse



Allez, je me lance : :bebe:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> exact, elle se rend pas , elle rend !
> ( en bassines pleines même)







> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


5 caractères


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:afraid:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Au fait, c'est qui qui se propose pour &#233;crire le prochain post ?





Paski.pne a dit:


> J'attends toujours la r&#233;ponse



c'est ca le drame , on poste mais on ne lit pas 
(  quoique....)


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

5 caractères


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:d :d


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

3 caractères


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> :modo:  plus aucune photo dégueulasse sous peine d'exclusion (c'est l'Amok qui vient de m'écrire...  )



Non mais il a pas à manger c'est pour ça ...



			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103568 a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmm le bon repas de Noël :
> 
> Entrée :
> 
> ...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Dit rien que des b&#234;tises Vbull, &#231;a marche aussi avec seulement 3 caract&#232;res. La preuve :


Paski.pne a dit:


> 3 caract&#232;res


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Non mais il a pas à manger c'est pour ça ...



D'accord !  


:modo:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:bebe:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> ...



Tricheur !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

J'adore le flood !! 

:love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Tricheur !











...​


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'adore le flood !!
> 
> :love: :love:


Dommage que tu n'aimes pas ça par contre  :


			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;4103568 a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmm le bon repas de Noël :
> 
> Entrée :
> 
> ...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> ...


 







...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Vous êtes affreux !!!  

:modo:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:hein:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ben ça y est il n'y a plus personne !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:king:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ah revoilà SG !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:casse:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Je me sens seul : 



> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 1 (1 membre(s) et 0 invité(s))
> julrou 15


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

T'as encore une petite faim c'est ça ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


>



  

C'est chiant ça : 



> Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 22 secondes.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> T'as encore une petite faim c'est ça ?



Non, ça ira !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, ça ira !!


T'es sûr ? Vraiment sûr ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Par contre, je reprendrais bien encore un peu de flood ! :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Oui, oui, sûr, j'ai eu ma dose pour aujourd'hui !! :rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:sick:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Vais devoir...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ben moi je m'amuse bien aujourd'hui !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

...vous (te)...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

...laisser...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Vais devoir...



NON, s'il te plait !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:d :d


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

...mais je...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> ...mais je...



NON, pas de repas de Noël !!!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

...reviendrais.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon, je continue !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> NON, pas de repas de Noël !!!


Pire que ça, faut que je bosse un peu  

A +


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ok, à plus tard !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon, je continue !!


Lache pas le morceau


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Plus que 77 pages !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Lache pas le morceau



T'inquiètes pas !!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

hum hum


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> :sleep:



Tiens, le revoilà lui !! 
`


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

j'admire cette d&#233;termination et cette abn&#233;gation dans l'effort inutile


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> j'admire cette détermination et cet abnégation dans l'effort inutile



Et oui !!

C'est ce qui fait mon charme (entre autres...   )


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

tiens il me prend pas les smileys quand je veux &#233;diter.... 

edit: ah si


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Et il ne faut surtout pas s'arrêter !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


>



Allez on continue !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Faites gaffe, je vous surveille


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

OK !!

:modo:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est mou là !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ouah 6 posts de moi à la suite, c'est presque un exploit !!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Il n'y en aura pas 7


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ouinn....


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais faut que je monte à 800 messages....


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Plus que 46 !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Allez les gars, venez me rejoindre, je me sens seul !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Allez, record de "messages à la suite par moi" égalé !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Je tente le  7ème....


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ca passe...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Je ne relâche pas mes efforts !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Allez, le 11ème !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Le dernier de cette page...


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

t'en feras pas un de plus .....


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Et je recommence sur celle-là !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Mer...

Tu me tue mon truc là !!!
`
Enfin, essaie de battre mon record !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Tu n'y arriveras pas !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon je fais une petite relâche !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

A tout à l'heure !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2006)

:mouais: 
vive la sieste.


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est quoi ce fil ??!? C'est marrant, depuis hier c'est la premiere fois que je le decouvre et pourtant il y a du traffic...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> :mouais:
> vive la sieste.



ouaip :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

Rôôôôôôôohhh !!! 
Un fil à flood !!!!! 
C'est vraiment Noël, alors ! :style: :santa:

Coucou les gens, joyeux Noël !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> :modo:  plus aucune photo dégueulasse sous peine d'exclusion (c'est l'Amok qui vient de m'écrire...  )



Toi t'es bien parti pour te faire bannir...

Quand on s'invite quelque part, on a au moins la décence de connaître les coutumes du lieu


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Rôôôôôôôohhh !!!
> Un fil à flood !!!!!
> C'est vraiment Noël, alors ! :style: :santa:
> 
> Coucou les gens, joyeux Noël !



C'est pas un fil à flood, c'est ZE fil à flood


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Pardon tout le monde, mais sont aussi acceptes les non-modos ?


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103900 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un fil à flood, c'est ZE fil à flood





Oui, c'est vrai, pardon, c'est l'_unique_.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4103897 a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es bien parti pour te faire bannir...
> 
> Quand on s'invite quelque part, on a au moins la décence de connaître les coutumes du lieu



Même pas peur !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Au fait, me revoilà !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ben il n'y a plus personne...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Oh une nouvelle page !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:bebe:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

¿ Personne avec qui flooder ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:style:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> R&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;ohhh !!!
> Un fil &#224; flood !!!!!
> C'est vraiment No&#235;l, alors ! :style: :santa:
> 
> Coucou les gens, joyeux No&#235;l !



Ah bah tiens ... M&#234;me si le koala s'y met !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon faut que je grimpe jusqu'au 800 messages... j'y suis presque !! 

:bebe:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Vive le vent, vive le vent, vive le vent d'hiver....


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Je m'ennuie.....


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Allez, SG, qu'est ce que tu fous ??


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Qu'est ce qu'on peut s'amuser avec rien....


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Je vois que vous tenez le coups ..  

Je suis fier de vous ...tout émotionné :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:afraid:


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Y a des docteurs en flood par ici


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ah !! La mouette, reste un peu par ici, je commence &#224; m'ennuyer !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas si facile de bien flooder...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'on peut s'amuser avec rien....


Ahhh   je proteste!

ULTRAflooder ce n'est pas rien !

c'est du boulot !!
( un modo pourrait il sévir,à coup de fouet macg, contre les propos julrouquinziens limites hors charte? la charte julrou15,  la charte    )


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Encore une page ! 

 

:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ahhh   je proteste!
> 
> ULTRAflooder ce n'est pas rien !
> 
> ...



Oups... désolé pascal... J'allais oublier la Charte !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ahhh   je proteste!
> 
> ULTRAflooder ce n'est pas rien !
> 
> ...



J'aime bien le néologisme "julrouquinziens"...

:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Rester donc par là les gars, ramenez du monde, allez  !!!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bientôt les 800 messages pour moi !

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Fais de la pub..

Met le dans " dire que j'ai manqué ça.." un truc du style


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bientôt les 800 messages pour moi !
> 
> :rateau:



Chien de prairie va


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Fais de la pub..
> 
> Met le dans " dire que j'ai manqu&#233; &#231;a.." un truc du style



OK, je vais le faire....

Au fait, La Mouette, merci pour XXX XXXX XX XXXXX, &#231;a fait chaud au coeur !!

:love:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'aime bien le néologisme "julrouquinziens"...


ca sonne mieux que julrouquinzaine ( du blanc , bien sûr)


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> OK, je vais le faire....
> 
> Au fait, La Mouette, merci pour ton coup de boule, ça fait chaud au coeur !!
> 
> :love:



Chuttt .. après les autres en voudrons aussi :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Chien de prairie va



Et oui, dire que tu en as 10 fois plus que moi....


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Chuttt .. après les autres en voudrons aussi :love:



OK...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Mon 800ème message sur ce forum !!
:love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> OK...



D'accord   
( si ça c'est pas du flood )


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> D'accord
> ( si ça c'est pas du flood )



 

Oui.


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mon 800ème message sur ce forum !!
> :love: :love:



Dingue :rateau:


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

flooder


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ca y est, j'ai posté dans "Et dire que j'ai raté ça". J'ai mis le lien vers cette discussion. J'espère qu'ils vont rappliquer vite fait...


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

n'est


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> flooder



cooool !!


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

guère


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Oh un message en plusieurs morceaux comme c'est original, c'est beau comme une fleur de printemps...    


:rateau:


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

difficile.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

... mais c'est long à venir....


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

question


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Objectif 900 !! :style:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

la technique de tbr est redoutable 
Poetique ET efficace

allez hop
coup de boule
( pour du flood !!)


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

de patience.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Plus que 92...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> la technique de tbr est redoutable
> Poetique ET efficace
> 
> allez hop
> ...




Et moi !? 
 

:mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

J'adore ce thread...(je redis pour ceux qui auraient pas lu les pages précèdentes...   )


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:love:


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

Fichtre ! 55 secondes d'attente entre chaque message, c'est du flood mou.
... et non pas du mood flou.

Plus efficace : l'annuaire (ou le dico)

Bon, allez. Je commence... Je viens de retrouver l'Encyclomoteur Universalace. Jez vous l'envoie ici.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> Fichtre ! 55 secondes d'attente entre chaque message, c'est du flood mou.
> ... et non pas du mood flou.
> 
> Plus efficace : l'annuaire (ou le dico)
> ...



Fichte ???


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Au fait, dans trois jours, c'est mon anniversaire : un an de présence sur ce forum !!

Gardez quelque coup de boule sous la main pour moi... 


Merci. 

  


:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon c'est trop mou tout ça.... :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Il n'y a que moi qui bosse ici, en ce moment.... c'est pas possible ça !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben je continue sans vous...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Allez, on change de page !!

:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Je reviens !! ....

:love:


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> Fichtre ! 55 secondes d'attente entre chaque message, c'est du flood mou.
> ... et non pas du mood flou.
> 
> Plus efficace : l'annuaire (ou le dico)
> ...




Floody blues ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Bon bah moi quand y a du rab je chante :
> 
> When you post through a storm
> Hold your head up high,
> ...





			
				forumPourri a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.



Je verse ma larme et chante en coeur :

When you post through a storm
Hold your head up high,
And don't be afraid of the dark.
At the end of a storm,
There's a golden sky,
And thesweet silver song of a lark.
Post on through the wind,
Post on through the rain,
Though your dreams be tossed and blown...
Post on, post on, with hope in your heart,
And you'll never post alone,
You'll never post alone.

Post on, post on, with hope in your heart,
And you'll never post alone...
You'll never post alone.


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Plus que 92...


Plus que...

ARGH !

Non, c'en est trop, je ne compte plus. 

Hop ! Une chanson de sire, Constance.

- "moi, c'est pas Constance. C'est...
- m'en fous. Chante avec moi."



Deux... Trois !...


Mambo (ou Joomla!) Sapiiiin,
Ruwaaa des for&#234;&#234;&#234;&#234;ts,
Queeee j'aiiiime taaaa veeeerduuuuuure.

Campariii vert...

La suite au flood suivant.

- "Plus que 55 secondes, Sir John. Plus que 55 secondes...
- Erreur, Constance. Plus que... 48 secondes."

47...

46...

45...

44...

43...

42...


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Bah... Ca sert a quoi de faire tourner les compteurs ? Impressionner les filles ? J'ai une bonne idee, sinon : tu reprends tous les fils qui parlent de ces chenapans de fabriquants de disques durs qui vendent des DD de 93 Go formates au lieu de 100 Go... Il doit bien y en avoir un par jour


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

41...

40...

39...

38...

37...

36...

35...

Vous vous dites :

"C'est con, son truc. Il va devoir s'arr&#234;ter &#224; ZERO"

Eh b&#233; non. Soyons n&#233;gatifs.

5...

4...

3...

2...

1...

ZERO...  

-1...

-2...

-3...

-4...

En m&#234;me temps, le truc sympa, c'est que &#231;a sert (d'os ?) pour la cuisson des oeufs.

Et vu mon nombre au compteur, je ne me vois pas flooder si longtemps.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon ben je continue sans vous...


mouais....

" regarde son tableau utilisateur"

et ca  exige des coups de boule?

LACHEUR !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> mouais....
> 
> " regarde son tableau utilisateur"
> 
> ...



 T'es quand même gonflé de dire ça... si je fil a gagné des pages aujourd'hui, c'est en partit grâce à moi, et mes 220 messages ici (à peu près...)... Et c'est pas fini...
Rien que pour ça tu devrais me donner des coups de boule sans que j'ai à les réclamer !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Et je continue !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2006)

Qui a ouvert le robinet ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

V'la du monde !! ben quand même, il y en a qui se dévouent !!


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> T'es quand même gonflé de dire ça... si je fil a gagné des pages aujourd'hui, c'est en partit grâce à moi, et mes 220 messages ici (à peu près...)... Et c'est pas fini...
> Rien que pour ça tu devrais me donner des coups de boule sans que j'ai à les réclamer !!




Tu sais que c'est pas beau de réclamer ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


>



Comment on fait pour voir &#231;a ??


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Tu sais que c'est pas beau de réclamer ?



Tu sais que c'est gentil de donner des coups de boule (vert) à ceux qui les réclament ??


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Enfin, moi je continue mon flood...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est bientôt fini...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

...alors faut en profiter !! :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Et on va bientôt changer de page... une de plus !!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu sais que c'est gentil de donner des coups de boule (vert) à ceux qui les réclament ??


ou aussi
par un malencontreux_ glissement_ de doigts( involontaire)  le cde b vert est.. rouge.
Ah ben mince alors comment se fesse??   

(_ se fesse_  est approprié là ,  )
-
ta môman t'as jamais dit que c'est pas bô de réclamer??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Prout


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Allez, une de plus !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Burp...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon je relance ma question de la page pr&#233;c&#232;dente : 

comment fait-on pour avoir &#231;a : 






Ed_the_Head a dit:


>


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou aussi
> par un malencontreux_ glissement_ de doigts( involontaire)  le cde b vert est.. rouge.
> Ah ben mince alors comment se fesse??
> 
> ...



Fais gaffe à ce que tu fais.... :modo: 

  

Nan, je déconne !!

 

:love: 

Allez, pour te faire voir que c'est possible de donner des coups de boule, je m'en vais te faire une petite démo...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Beuaaaaaarrr!!! :rateau::sick:


----------



## oohTONY (25 Décembre 2006)

Tiou,
Je connaissais pas ce genre de Topic


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Et voilà... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Squonce s'amuse


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

oohTONY a dit:


> Tiou,
> Je connaissais pas ce genre de Topic



Spécial Noël, mon petit !!


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

toujours la julrou... eh ben vraiment, vraiment tenace !!!


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

oohTONY a dit:


> Tiou,
> Je connaissais pas ce genre de Topic



C'est certain que sur d'autres sites ils en feraient des jaunisses


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon je relance ma question de la page précèdente :
> 
> comment fait-on pour avoir ça :



J'y suis pas ça va


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Allez, pour te faire voir que c'est possible de donner des coups de boule, je m'en vais te faire une petite d&#233;mo...


Alors l&#224; c'est du jamais vu par moi  

julrou15 vient de me bouler POUR qu&#233;mander ( y a pas d'autre mot) un coup de boule.

Courtisan !

T'&#233;tais pas un poil l&#232;che- botte fayot &#224; l'&#233;cole toi?  
--
tu vois j'allais considerer le boulage, vraiment. 
Mais l&#224; je le sens beaucoup moins; mais alors tr&#232;s beaucoup moins , m&#234;me que

alala ces gens qui ne font rien pour rien...
N'oublie pas 
tu es sur ce fil pour le plaisir , une gloire fugace, et toutes ces sortes de choses


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

on est toujours loin des 800 pages......


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

et quand est ce que ca ferme ici?


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Yabadabadouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il va sans dire que j'ai dénoncé Odré aux modérateurs pour cette honteuse manière.



Je savais que j'étais une MARTYR    



Franswa a dit:


> cool :love:



:mouais: Toi aussi tu fais partie du complot hien ? tu es de la Mafia j'en suis sûre ...



julrou 15 a dit:


> SM, qu'est-ce qu'elle a fait Odré encore ??



Moi rien mais toi ta signature : oulalalalalalala .... 



Franswa a dit:


> Elle a posté ici comme toi



Voilà !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Yabadabadouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!


Au secours , la culture TV d'enfance débarque

On va avoir droit à Casimir ?
Club Dorothée?

Speedy gonzalez?
A propos je ne résiste pas 
 peu de gamins, ou parents,  réalisaient le sens des  paroles de son tube

_La cucaracha, la cucaracha,
Ya no puede caminar;
Porque no tiene, porque le falta
Marijuana que fumar._


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Alors l&#224; c'est du jamais vu par moi
> 
> julrou15 vient de me bouler POUR qu&#233;mander ( y a pas d'autre mot) un coup de boule.
> 
> ...



Estimes toi heureux que je ne te boule pas rouge pour ce que tu viens de dire !!  

Juste pour info, quand tu parles de l'&#233;cole, sache que je suis encore au lyc&#233;e. Mais, &#233;videmment, &#231;a ne veut pas dire que je suis un " l&#232;che- botte fayot" comme tu le dis !! non, mais franchement, maintenant, si on ne peut plus rigoler !!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> toujours la julrou... eh ben vraiment, vraiment tenace !!!



Tiens, de retour !!

Et ouais, toujours là !!

  


:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Je repose ma question : 


comment fait-on pour trouver ça... Je me coucherais pas avant d'avoir eu une réponse....
   




Ed_the_Head a dit:


>


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Flood...toujours...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

... enfin, au moins jusqu'à ce que ce fil soit de nouveau fermé...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je repose ma question :
> 
> 
> comment fait-on pour trouver ça... Je me coucherais pas avant d'avoir eu une réponse....


Comme ça    :


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon, maintenant il faut que j'explique comment exactement... pfffffffffff :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Comme ça    :



Roahh, allez Pasqui, dis-moi,  s'il te plait!! :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Alors, tu vas dans le forum...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Ouais, OK, j'y suis !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Surtout que personne ne lui dise !!

Ca peut &#234;tre marrant ...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

...Un Mac pour jouer...

Ahhh, on me dit à l'oreillette :


Stargazer a dit:


> Surtout que personne ne lui dise !!
> 
> Ca peut être marrant ...




Ok, alors stop !!!!!


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

...​


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Voil&#224; c'est bien !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Essayez de reconna&#238;tre cette chanson :
Laaaa la lala laaaa laaaaa
la la lala laaa laaaaa


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> ...Un Mac pour jouer...
> 
> Ahhh, on me dit à l'oreillette :
> 
> ...



Non, Paski, t'avais bien commencé, alors continue, laisse faire SG, j'aimerais bien que personne ne l'aide quand il posera une question sur les forums, *ça peut être marrant* ...!!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski, continue s'il te plait.... ou je vais poster ma question dans "vous êtes ici"....


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


>



Oui, j'y suis allé je ne sais combien de fois, et je ne trouve rien, peut-tu être un peu plus explicite s'il te plait...  

 

:rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Paski, continue s'il te plait.... ou je vais poster ma question dans "vous êtes ici"....


Ah non ! Je ne te dirais pas qu'il faut cliquer sur...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ah non ! Je ne te dirais pas qu'il faut cliquer sur...



mais je sais j'ai cliqué, et qu'est ce que je suis sensé voir ? ,  


  

:rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

...le... 

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!

:hosto: :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

T'es encore l&#224; toi ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> T'es encore l&#224; toi ?


Il a pris racines


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

allez julrou 15, un indice : dans les rubriques du forum on a les messages, mais aussi...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Il a pris racines



Y a plus qu'&#224; refermer la grille dessus quoi !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> T'es encore là toi ?





 

Et ouais, encore là...    

Ca va ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Y a plus qu'à refermer la grille dessus quoi !


et puis perdre la clé


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Au fait julrou 15, tu sais que la r&#233;ponse est dans les *R&#233;ponses*


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Au fait julrou 15, tu sais que la réponse est dans les *Réponses*



Mais j'ai vu que tu m'avais donné le lien vers la page  

Mais maintenant ce que je veux savoir, c'est comment t'y est arrivé ??


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais j'ai vu que tu m'avais donné le lien vers la page
> 
> Mais maintenant ce que je veux savoir, c'est comment t'y est arrivé ??


Je viens de te donner la Réponses


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Stop !!!!! 


C'est bon, j'ai trouvé, suffit de cliquer sur le nombre de messages !!! 


   

Tout ça pour ça !!

    

On peut reprendre notre flood !!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Essayez de reconnaître cette chanson :
> Laaaa la lala laaaa laaaaa
> la la lala laaa laaaaa


j'ai trouvé !
C'est ...
mince , je l'avais  en tête , y a pas  longtemps
( chanson intemporelle)


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Stop !!!!!
> 
> 
> C'est bon, j'ai trouvé, suffit de cliquer sur le nombre de messages !!!
> ...



Oui


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Merci, Paski, mais malheureusement je ne peut pas te redonner de coup de boule, je t'en ai déjà donné un aujourd'hui !!

Merci encore !!  :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'ai trouvé !
> C'est ...
> mince , je l'avais  en tête , y a pas  longtemps
> ( chanson intemporelle)


C'est presque ça


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Merci, Paski, mais malheureusement je ne peut pas te redonner de coup de boule, je t'en ai déjà donné un aujourd'hui !!
> 
> Merci encore !!  :love:


De rien


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Non, rien...


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

ah y a encore du monde ici


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> ah y a encore du monde ici


Juste des fantômes d'êtres qui auparavant avaient une vie sociale


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

...​


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Un petit dernier pour la route ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi pas...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Coucou les gens, de nouveau moi !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai rien à dire et je tenais à ce que ça se sache !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Mais Paski, dis moi, tu es très en forme ce soir, n'est-il pas ??


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

- "Hé, Pssst !
- "Huh ?... Qui ça ? Moi ?  "
- Oui, toi. Viens voir là, steuplé.
...
- "... kestumveu ?"
- Moi ?! Mais rien, voyons. Rien du tout. C'est juste pour voir si je peux faire déplacer les c**s.

(/me provoque à peine)

- :mouais: Et t'es heureux ?
- Oh... Bof. Maintenant, tu peux retourner d'où tu viens. J'ai pu voir ce dont t'es capable
-  
- Mais mais... Mais, caaaalme-toi voyons. Faut pas te faire de sang comme ça.
- ...
- M'enfin ?!...:afraid: Mais. Arrêtez-leuuuuuuuuu.

/me s'enfuit


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Ok ok ok, donc on est la pour flooder et dans la bonne humeur generale. Cool. Question : qui bosse aujourd'hui (et peut donc se permettre d'envoyer un post toutes les 55 secondes ) ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais Paski, dis moi, tu es tr&#232;s en forme ce soir, n'est-il pas ??


Peut-&#234;tre, &#231;a m&#233;rite r&#233;flexion :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> - "Hé, Pssst !
> - "Huh ?... Qui ça ? Moi ?  "
> - Oui, toi. Viens voir là, steuplé.
> ...
> ...



C'est limite trop long ton truc.. Moi je l'aurais mis dans 4 messages...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ok ok ok, donc on est la pour flooder et dans la bonne humeur generale. Cool. Question : qui bosse aujourd'hui (et peut donc se permettre d'envoyer un post toutes les 55 secondes ) ?


Être payé à flooder, c'est dingue !!!!


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Quand il n'y en as plus, il y en as encore, hein ?


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... remarquez, en fait je parle tout seul je crois :rateau:...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ok ok ok, donc on est la pour flooder et dans la bonne humeur generale. Cool. Question : qui bosse aujourd'hui (et peut donc se permettre d'envoyer un post toutes les 55 secondes ) ?



Ben... Moi, on va dire....   et d'autres...


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Être payé à flooder, c'est dingue !!!!



Ben j'attends un techos d'IBM cense repare un serveur crame, il est 6:13 chez moi... :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... remarquez, en fait je parle tout seul je crois :rateau:...



Mais non !!  



  




:love:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben... Moi, on va dire....   et d'autres...



... parce qu'en plus t'es paye !!!??!? :rateau:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben j'attends un techos d'IBM cense repare un serveur crame, il est 6:13 chez moi... :sleep:


Ce sera bientôt le soleil levant dans ton pays :rateau:   

(oui, je sais :rose: )


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais non !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ben voila, tu vois quand tu reponds...  C'est cool, je vais pouvoir pratiquer un peu mon francais a l'ecrit


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Personne a sommeil là ???


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ce sera bientôt le soleil levant dans ton pays :rateau:
> 
> (oui, je sais :rose: )



 encore une demi-heure... Et je peux meme pas sortir prendre des photos...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... parce qu'en plus t'es paye !!!??!? :rateau:



    


Moi, je suis en vacances, là je ne travaille pas...et puis de toute façon, je ne suis jamais payé quand je travaille....


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> encore une demi-heure... Et je peux meme pas sortir prendre des photos...


Ils t'ont attaché ? :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Personne a sommeil là ???



Non, mais je prendrais bien un cafe.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

Bordel ! 

Et j'allais oublier l'UltraFlood !


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ils t'ont attaché ? :mouais:



J'aurais l'air con si le techos arrive quand je suis pas la...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

Noyeux Joël !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Bordel !
> 
> Et j'allais oublier l'UltraFlood !


Bienvenue à toi dans ton univers


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Bordel !
> 
> Et j'allais oublier l'UltraFlood !



... et ca dure jusqu'a quand cette foire-aux-reponse-sans-questions ? :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Bordel !
> 
> Et j'allais oublier l'UltraFlood !



Hey !!

Salut iMax !!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

Burps !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Noyeux Joël !


bananier et pommes sautées !

Ah, non, c'est encore trop tôt :hein:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

J'adore ce thread !!!  :love: 

:love:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> J'aurais l'air con si le techos arrive quand je suis pas la...


tout s'explique


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... on se fait un 1, 2, 3 soleil ???!?


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... et ca dure jusqu'a quand cette foire-aux-reponse-sans-questions ? :love:



C'est pas pour toi jeune newbee. 

Tu vois jeune: 


Paski.pne a dit:


> Bienvenue à toi dans ton univers



Ça c'est du respect pour les anciens et leurs prouesses passées !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... ou un mille bornes...


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

Prout.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Ce que ça fait du bien de ne pas poster technique pour une fois ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:style:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Burps !





iMax a dit:


> Prout.



Ça c'est la charbonnade, la chinoise, le saumon, le foie gras, les canapés et le cassoulet d'hier et aujourd'hui.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ce que ça fait du bien de ne pas poster technique pour une fois ! :love: :love: :love:



Ouais, ça détends hein !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

On est loin de l'objectif des 800 quand m&#234;me


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Ça c'est la charbonnade, la chinoise, le saumon, le foie gras, les canapés et le cassoulet d'hier et aujourd'hui.



Cooool !!


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Bof, je reprendrais bien un verre quand meme... Pas assez d'abus cette annee.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> On est loin de l'objectif des 800 quand même



  


Un revenant !!


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Cooool !!



Ah, le cassoulet de Noel...


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

En parlant de cadeaux, j'ai re&#231;u un stage de pilotage au volant de &#231;a  :






V8 4.3, 490ch. :rateau: 

&#199;a c'est du cadeau ! Merci P&#232;re No&#235;l ! 

(et merci surtout Ch&#233;rie ! :love: )


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

[Mode=Flood autorun/ON]
Bla bla bla bla... prout... bla bla bla bla... burps !... bla bla bla
[Mode=Flood autorun/OFF]


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai &#231;a manque de vomi


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Oups, l'insert de photos a pas trop bien marche...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> En parlant de cadeaux, j'ai reçu un stage de pilotage au volant de ça  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> En parlant de cadeaux, j'ai re&#231;u un stage de pilotage au volant de &#231;a  :
> 
> V8 4.3, 490ch. :rateau:
> 
> ...





  

:love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Un revenant !!


T'as du mal je suis une &#233;ponge


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> T'as du mal je suis une éponge


imbibée ou pas ?  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

j'ai l'impression que vous pouvez poster plus vite que moi :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon, encore 27 messages et j'arrive aux 900.


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Puree  Tu m'en trouves une copine comme ca ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que vous pouvez poster plus vite que moi :rateau:



Ouais, c'est normal, t'as vu tes petits bras ???


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que vous pouvez poster plus vite que moi :rateau:


peut-être


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... mais qu'est-ce qu'il fout ce couillon de japonais...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... mais qu'est-ce qu'il fout ce couillon de japonais...


Il regarde le soleil se lever, lui


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... je suis en train de me taper les articles wikipedia un par un... :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

:bebe:   <--- celui-là, je l'adore !!


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

Ben moi, on vient de m'offrir un voyage aller là-dedans.





C'est curieux mais je ne vois pas de billet de retour. 

Dois-je y voir une arnaque ?


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> :sleep:



Pisse-froid !


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Il regarde le soleil se lever, lui



Pourtant y'a pas un seul embouteillage dans tout le Kanto a cette heure-la.


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Puree  Tu m'en trouves une copine comme ca ?



Ah non, j'ai déjà mis du temps à trouver la mienne... Mais ça vallait la peine d'attendre... :love:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> Ben moi, on vient de m'offrir un voyage aller là-dedans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me rappelle un episode de Regis-est-un-con (de Les Nuls) : Regis atterrit sur la Lune et va se prendre une biere au troquet du coin.


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

Vous connaissez l'histoire du type


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben bonsoir tout le monde à demain !!!


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

Putain !

_Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.

Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 46 secondes._

C'était mieux de mon temps l'UltraFlood© !


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

qui est tombé du WTC ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Oups ! J'ai failli oublier de flooder :rose:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

Bonne nuit brave gens !  

A l'année prochaine !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> imbibée ou pas ?  :rateau:


toujours


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... ouais !


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

Du temps où j'étais encore modo, j'aurais pu tous vous bannir parce que vous floodiez 

J'aurais eu l'UltraFlood© rien que pour moi


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Bonne nuit brave gens !
> 
> A l'année prochaine !


Bye


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Bonne nuit brave gens !
> 
> A l'année prochaine !



A bientot


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

Il paraît qu'on l'a entendu hurler

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

&#224; 7700 j'arr&#234;te


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... c'est tres bientot, ca...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Du temps où j'étais encore modo, j'aurais pu tous vous bannir parce que vous floodiez
> 
> J'aurais eu l'UltraFlood© rien que pour moi


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> à 7700 j'arrête



p'tit joueur !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

encore 2


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

Pour les Newbies, voila une saine lecture !


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Aaaah... Les couleurs du jour commencent a poindre... Bientot le lever de soleil...


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..

*ïe !*

Comme quoi, ce n'est pas la chute qui fait mal. C'est la réception.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> p'tit joueur !


bon daccord on verra


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> encore 2



... courage...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Vala !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Pour les Newbies, voila une saine lecture !


Ah !!! J'imagine combien ce temps était béni où il n'y avait pas :


> Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 46 secondes.




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..
> 
> *ïe !*
> 
> Comme quoi, ce n'est pas la chute qui fait mal. C'est la réception.



Ca c'est du suspense


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est beaucoup mieux cette attitude spongy boy !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Ceci étant fait, attaquons-nous au prochain post


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ah !!! J'imagine combien ce temps était béni où il n'y avait pas :
> 
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Bah c'était 15 secondes à la place !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Bah c'était 15 secondes à la place !


Juste de quoi taper :


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

...​


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Ca y est, je le vois poindre...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> ...​


C'est beau :love:


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Souvenez-vous de l'age d'or ou ce thread était un lieu d'échange, de messages creux, de vide, de détente, de vidage de crane....





iMax a dit:


> Ah, l'age d'or du floode.... Avec UBBthread... Ça faisait ramer tout les forums MacG, on arrivait à poster 10 messages à la minute...
> 
> Y'avait pas de limitations en ce temps là



R.I.P


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ca y est, je le vois poindre...


Ils annoncent de la pluie sur le widget dashboard


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

En meme temps, la moyenne du nombre de mot par post augmente dangereusement sur ce fil


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

vais peut etre aller me coucher

me fais super chier


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> En meme temps, la moyenne du nombre de mot par post augmente dangereusement sur ce fil


ouais


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2006)

J'ai besoin de faire caca


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ils annoncent de la pluie sur le widget dashboard



Oui, il va pleuvoir toute la journee, avec 100% de chance entre midi et minuit. Mais la... Je vois quand meme le noir disparaitre


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

j'aime pas nowellllllllll


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

re


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> vais peut etre aller me coucher
> 
> me fais super chier



7700 ! Tu peux partir en vainqueur...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> j'aime pas nowellllllllll


Diantre


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> J'ai besoin de faire caca


pareil mais je crois que je vais attendre demain matin pour le d&#233;mouler


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> j'aime pas nowellllllllll



Mais si, regarde : tu as plein d'amis :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Quelqu'un veut bien poster pour moi ? Faut que j'aille pisser :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> 7700 ! Tu peux partir en vainqueur...


en fait, j'ai plus envie de dormir :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Après l'envoi, j'ai 55 secondes pour aller pisser.

C'est parti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Mais si, regarde : tu as plein d'amis :love:


C'est gentil :love:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... avec ces conneries je sais meme pas combien j'avais de posts avant de tomber sur ce fil "special papa nouwel".


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Vouala !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> C'est gentil :love:


:sleep:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... non pas que j'accorde une importance au compteur, mais je voudrais pister depuis combien de temps je me fais chier a attendre un techos a la noix pour un serveur qui fume...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Dites, vu que ca sent bon le fil propre ici : ca existe le smiley-qui-va-au-petit-coin ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... ben j'ai l'impression qu'on en a perdu sur la route...


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

Je tire la chasse...

*PAN !*






... Oh, un canard (WC) mort !


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

INTERDICTION DE SORTIR DU FIL POUR ALLER PISSER ! On va faire l'appel toutes les 3 min ! HmJ au rapport !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> INTERDICTION DE SORTIR DU FIL POUR ALLER PISSER ! On va faire l'appel toutes les 3 min ! HmJ au rapport !


Ouf ! Y ai été juste avant l'appel !


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ouf ! Y ai été juste avant l'appel !



Tu t'en tires bien, tu sais.


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

Juste pour mettre un peu de rouge et de noir dans la page.


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> :sleep:



En voila un qui sait se rappeler a notre bon souvenir. Sois le bienvenu Venerable Frere Franswa


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Juste pour mettre un peu de rouge et de noir dans la page.



T'as bien raison !


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Pour rester dans le sujet


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


>



Non, rien, moi aussi je voulais mettre du rouge


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Juste pour mettre un peu de rouge et de noir dans la page.


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet



Le voila ! Excellent smiley que je note tout de suite.


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


>


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Je vous quitte quelques minutes pour accueillir le reparateur es serveurs-crames.


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Résolution : penser à flooder au prochain post.


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Je vous quitte quelques minutes pour accueillir le reparateur es serveurs-crames.


À tout à l'heure


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> En voila un qui sait se rappeler a notre bon souvenir. Sois le bienvenu Venerable Frere Franswa


marci :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2006)

_c'est bien ces traditions, &#231;a amuse les enfants, &#231;a les fait r&#234;ver devant leurs h&#233;ros tout &#231;a... 
_


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Résolution : penser à flooder au prochain post.


Oui, oui, j'y pense, ça vient


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

J'ai une panne


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

d'idée.


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4104422 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est bien ces traditions, ça amuse les enfants, ça les fait rêver devant leurs héros tout ça...
> _


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> R&#233;solution : penser &#224; flooder au prochain post.


Je me demande bien comment je vais y arriver :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

:rateau:     :sleep: :mouais:     :hein: :rose:  :love:    :casse: :afraid: :bebe: :hosto:  :king: :sick: :style: :affraid: :modo:


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

Histoire de...

James Brown..

Ah bon, vous saviez déjà ?

En attendant, méditons sur cette image :


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

je continue mes derniers combo de l'an 2006 :love:


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> je continue mes derniers combo de l'an 2006 :love:


   (combo)


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4104422 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est bien ces traditions, ça amuse les enfants, ça les fait rêver devant leurs héros tout ça...
> _


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4104422 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est bien ces traditions, ça amuse les enfants, ça les fait rêver devant leurs héros tout ça...
> _



Bonjour M Alem. Alors, ces ventes de fin d'annee en France... Une boucherie ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Je proteste !  

(me demandez pas contre quoi :rateau: )


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... et oui, je suis revenu. Constat : "votre serveur est bien crame". Merci.


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Je suis là (las ? :mouais: )


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Je proteste !
> 
> (me demandez pas contre quoi :rateau: )



Je vous demande de vous arreter...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... et oui, je suis revenu. Constat : "votre serveur est bien crame".
> Merci.


de rien


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> de rien



... heureusement que je paye pas pour ces conneries...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... heureusement que je paye pas pour ces conneries...


Oh oui, 



(sinon, me serais pas permis)


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

:love::sleep:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

les grandes eaux a ce que je vois...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> :love::sleep:



Definitivement sauve du lit, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


>



De circonstance... Comment n'y ai-je pas pense ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


>



Ouh ben c'est bien joli ca. Ca sort d'ou ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


>



J'ai failli la mettre tiens !


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... en tout cas on a vraiment perdu du monde. Bientot minuit chez vous ?


----------



## tbr (25 Décembre 2006)

La vie est un long flood tranquille


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


>



Merci d'ajouter cette touche de bonne humeur a ma nuit blanche


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep::style:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Ben Alem a vraiment fait que passer.


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> La vie est un long flood tranquille


Fluctua nec mergitur


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

:d:d:d


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... quand je pense que des fois on me reproche de flooder alors que je parle juste de la meme chose dans 3 fils differents...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

_Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères._


----------



## Picouto (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> J'ai failli la mettre tiens !





​


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

C'etait vraiment tres interessant !


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2006)

_


HmJ a dit:



			Bonjour M Alem. Alors, ces ventes de fin d'annee en France... Une boucherie ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


pas tant que ça en reflex... j'ai filé 40% de mes ventes à mes camarades... prime oblige ! 

allez moi je file, amusez-vous bien ! 

_


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4104484 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> pas tant que ça en reflex... j'ai filé 40% de mes ventes à mes camarades... prime oblige !
> 
> ...



... et tu donnes, et tu donnes...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> :d:d:d


pas drole


----------



## Picouto (25 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

tant pis


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> ​


*????* :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Je vous ai deja parle de ma tante cul-de-jatte ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

frite


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Picouto a dit:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


Clique sur le lien tu comprendras


----------



## Picouto (25 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Et de ma cousine qui m'envoie de tres bons pates par la poste ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

ketchup


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Je vous ai deja parle de ma tante cul-de-jatte ?



Non...


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Non...



Bon alors, Jacqueline...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

steak


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Et de ma cousine qui m'envoie de tres bons pates par la poste ?


Non plus...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

mayos


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... en meme temps je vais pas ruiner votre nuit...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

jambon beurre cornichons ?


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Salade ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Bonbons ! Glaces ! Caramel ! Chocolats !  
Bonbons ! Glaces ! Caramel ! Chocolats !  
Bonbons ! Glaces ! Caramel ! Chocolats !  
Bonbons ! Glaces ! Caramel ! Chocolats !  
Bonbons ! Glaces ! Caramel ! Chocolats !  
Bonbons ! Glaces ! Caramel ! Chocolats !


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> mayos



T'es pas plut&#244;t sauces cocktail toi non ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

poivre


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Sinon tu choisis quoi ? 

Sel ou poivre ?


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Sel...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

comment tu le sais ? :love:

sel


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> comment tu le sais ? :love:



Parce que !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

ile flottante


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Edit : Rien, juste pour flooder


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Parce que !


absolument 

( euh on parle de quoi l&#224;?
  je floude en route )


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( euh on parle de quoi là  je floude en route )


De...


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

You live in the City


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

avec des crottes


----------



## Picouto (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> De...



merci de cet apport constructif  

au fait je ne floude point 
je fl*E*ude


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

entre les cuisses


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

You mind your own business


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... manque de nenuphars...


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Attention, ce message ne veut rien dire.

Attention, ce message ne veut rien dire.

Attention, ce message ne veut rien dire.

Attention, ce message ne veut rien dire.

Attention, ce message ne veut rien dire.

...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

entre les fesses


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

Flood like blood


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Ne lisez pas ceci.






Trop tard !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

bloup


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

tiens un truc pas fait depuis quelques pages

Picouto
pourriez vous r&#233;duire la taille de votre image?
 passeque elle etc etc etc


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... ca devient chaud chaud chaud...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

les lampadaires marchent dans la rue


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (25 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Flood like blood






​


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

... c'est permis de bailler plus de 3 fois par page ?


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

&#224; la tomb&#233;e de la nuit ils s'arr&#234;tent


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> les lampadaires marchent dans la rue


C'est un message subliminal pour ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> les lampadaires marchent dans la rue



et le pigeon?   hein ?
 ce pôvre pigeon !!!


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon aller, un petit kawa


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

se plantent dans le trottoir tels des lampadaires


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> et le pigeon?   hein ?
> ce pôvre pigeon !!!


Edit : toasted


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> et le pigeon?   hein ?
> ce pôvre pigeon !!!



[SIZE=-1]Pigeon, oiseau à la grise robe, dans l'enfer des villes, à mon regard tu te dérobes, tu es vraiment le plus agile.[/SIZE]


----------



## Paski.pne (25 Décembre 2006)

Ceci est un message à caractère informatif :


> Le flood c'est mal...


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> C'est un message subliminal pour ça ?


exactement :love:

Un chien passa par l&#224;...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Edit : toasted


exactement 
le pigeon EST toasted !!
( enfin...roasted)
 

( tu l'attendais pas celle là)


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## HmJ (25 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ceci est un message à caractère informatif :



Promis, demain j'arrete


----------



## Stargazer (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est bient&#244;t l'heure !


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

En essayant de vider sa vaissie il se fait botter l'arri&#232;re train par un des lampadaires compl&#232;tement v&#233;ner


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... ca devient chaud chaud chaud...



some like it hot (  et ce jour c'est hotte , même que)

some are bored


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> C'est bientôt l'heure !



L'heure de ? Se coucher ? Se prendre un petit dej' ?


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

un pigeon virevoletant


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> ​




C'est beau.


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

Ceci est un message à caractères accentués :


> É È À Î Ô Ê Ë Ï


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

se lacha en plein vol sur un des lampadaires


----------



## Picouto (26 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> C'est beau.


Ca m'étonne pas (plus ?)


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

le lampadaire l'&#233;lectrocuta pour en faire un pigeon farci et bien grill&#233;


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> se lacha en plein vol sur un des lampadaires


mais pourquoi parle t-il de cela?

c'est de la promo pas du fleeeude !


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## tbr (26 Décembre 2006)

Un avé, si. Deux avé... Nan !

Et les vessies ? (hélvétie)

Pendre sa vessie sur une lanterne.


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

Ceci est un message à caractère de chien :


>


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

the end


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> le lampadaire l'électrocuta pour en faire un pigeon farci et bien grillé



TILT ! C'est cuit...


----------



## Picouto (26 Décembre 2006)

Time to slip


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

A propos de Monet 

emission sur Munch sur FC

( rien à voir , mais ca fleude)


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> Un avé, si. Deux avé... Nan !
> 
> Et les vessies ? (hélvétie)
> 
> Pendre sa vessie sur une lanterne.



En forme ! (de quoi ?)


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais pourquoi parle t-il de cela?
> 
> c'est de la promo pas du fleeeude !


boah nowel c'est pas commercial ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Time to slip



Slip well to your bed (and don't forget to remove your *slip*pers).


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> TILT ! C'est cuit...


youpi


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> boah nowel c'est pas commercial ?



c'est nowel?

mince , j'ai loupé !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Oh putain moi aussi je voudrais me rentrer :sleep:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> youpi



Yummy !


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

Youpla boum !


----------



## tbr (26 Décembre 2006)

Slippy, the Kangaroo.

Ah zut, non. J'm'a gourré., c'est Skippy.

En même temps, je n'ai pas encore vu grand monde porter des skips kangourou.


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

pipiii


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... c'est le roi du pain d'epice...


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

Je mets ce post au cas o&#249; il manquerait.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Yummy !


nissin cup noodle ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> nissin cup noodle ?



Ah !!! Tu connais ?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2006)

a l'année prochaine les gens


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

"Ceci n'est pas du flood."
.................................Paski.pne


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

monet monet monet
some people think only about  monet

( simplement rouge???)


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

mot de 5 lettres


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a l'année prochaine les gens


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a l'année prochaine les gens


ouais


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a l'année prochaine les gens



tic tac tic tac ...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a l'année prochaine les gens



Salut !


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

pas encore ferm&#233; ?


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

Qui c'est qu'a les clés ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> pas encore fermé ?



Nan pas encore ...


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

balot


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Qui c'est qu'a les clés ?



"Il ne peut en rester qu'un"

                           - Les Beatles


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

ou pas


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Nan pas encore ...



Bon bah je lui colle ça petite soeur !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

En meme temps, j'ai bien l'impression que je vais etre dans le top 10 des branleurs floudeurs de la journee


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)

The funside of flood
http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/41192/flood-is-fun.jpg


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> En meme temps, j'ai bien l'impression que je vais etre dans le top 10 des branleurs floudeurs de la journee


certainement


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Bon bah je lui colle ça petite soeur !



Attention, tu sais qu'en chinois "petite soeur" signifie "zizi de femme" et "petit frere" "zizi d'homme" ? Ce peut preter a confusion...


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

Hihihi


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

Il est mort le lien l&#224; non ?


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

:love:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> certainement



Avoue que, pour toi, je suis le numbeure ouane des cretins de la journee ? Si si si, je suis sur que ca te fait plaisir


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> En meme temps, j'ai bien l'impression que je vais etre dans le top 10 des branleurs floudeurs de la journee


t'as un petit avantage , là bas il est pas minuit
( docteur chouette zair)


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Il est mort le lien l&#224; non ?


ouais ils l'ont m&#234;me pas enterr&#233;


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Ah non ! Interdit de flooder avec des faux liens ! Ici c'est serieux, le contenu est minutieusement analyse en regie...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'as un petit avantage , là bas il est pas minuit
> ( docteur chouette zair)



Merde, je suis largue sur la citation, tu m'aiguillonnes ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> ouais ils l'ont m&#234;me pas enterr&#233;



Faut surtout pas enterrer un mort malheureux !!! 

Ca sera toujours des ingr&#233;dients de 1er choix pour num !


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Avoue que, pour toi, je suis le numbeure ouane des cretins de la journee ? Si si si, je suis sur que ca te fait plaisir


bien sur  je me sens moins seul


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ah non ! Interdit de flooder avec des faux liens .


faux liens
 mais c'est que c'est dur de mettre des vrais liens 

on a pas que ca à faire 
faut qu'on floode !!


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

8:20, tout le monde est deja la sur le plateau. Incroyable ce pays. En meme temps, a partir du 29, ca va etre mort de chez mort...


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

Paix au lien de macmarco


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2006)

il ne faut rester la  &#231;a va fermer


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Faut surtout pas enterrer un mort malheureux !!!
> 
> Ca sera toujours des ingr&#233;dients de 1er choix pour num !


justement c'est nowel faut lui faire plaisir un peu


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> bien sur  je me sens moins seul



Putain, j'avais pas vu la photo... C'te beau gosse ! Ah, ca vous change de Bob l'Eponge...


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> il ne faut rester la  &#231;a va fermer


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Putain, j'avais pas vu la photo... C'te beau gosse ! Ah, ca vous change de Bob l'Eponge...


vous me vouvoyez tr&#232;s cher ? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> il ne faut rester la  ça va fermer



Pas un seul [MGZ] quand on en a besoin ...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> il ne faut rester la  ça va fermer



Ben tu peux, ca fait longtemps qu'on est le 26 ici. En meme temps, je me suis trouve des compagnons d'infortune dans ma galere, et ca fait du bien de parler francais (eh oui, Noel avec les pisseuses japonaises qui vous emmenent dans un club de strip tease, yummy...)


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

Soyons sérieux deux secondes  

1...

2...

Voilà !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> vous me vouvoyez très cher ? :love:



C't'une expression eut'cher m'sieur.


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben tu peux, ca fait longtemps qu'on est le 26 ici. En meme temps, je me suis trouve des compagnons d'infortune dans ma galere, et ca fait du bien de parler francais (eh oui, Noel avec les pisseuses japonaises qui vous emmenent dans un club de strip tease, yummy...)


coollllllll


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Stop ! Je dis halte ! Arretons-la le gachis de bit ignominieusement jetes en pature a des sauvages sans principes, sans...

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> C't'une expression eut'cher m'sieur.


d'accord


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> coollllllll



Tu dis ca, mais moi j'aurais bien aime la tambouille de Nouelle avec la Mamie pour me preparer 15 plats avec chacun sa bouteille differente-bien-a-lui


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Soyons sérieux deux secondes
> 
> 1...
> 
> ...


t'es dur
insupportable 
floodons en coeur 
( et bêtement si possible)

enfin bon , pas forcemeent
on a 
-de l'Art 
-de la socio d'expat ( mais lui , bon , il est déjà au 26 depuis un moment)


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> :sleep:


:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

Y'a un James Bond &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Lequel ? Quelle chaine ? Ah merde j'ai pas la TV francaise. Ah merde j'ai pas le satellite. Putain... Je suis con... J'ai pas de TV du tout !!!


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

TF1 




Allez, je vous laisse, bye 
Content d'avoir flood&#233; avec vous


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Lequel ? Quelle chaine ? Ah merde j'ai pas la TV francaise. Ah merde j'ai pas le satellite. Putain... Je suis con... J'ai pas de TV du tout !!!



normal !
t'es intelligent !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Cher Ami, ce fut un plaisir. Que vos songes soient beaux. Et les coquines TRES nombreuses


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> normal !
> t'es intelligent !



Nan je deconne : j'ai les DVD du Dessous des Cartes que je regarde de temps en temps sur un LCD


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Cher Ami, ce fut un plaisir. Que vos songes soient beaux. Et les coquines TRES nombreuses


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


>



Je crois que c'est ma préférée !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Nan je deconne : j'ai les DVD du Dessous des Cartes que je regarde de temps en temps sur un LCD


tu as le bonus avec Misteur Victor junior qui fait un numero de 2000+++ completement bidonné?


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

Excusez-moi, c'est par ici les toilettes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ptain, ça fait du bien.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu as le bonus avec Misteur Victor junior qui fait un numero de 2000+++ completement bidonné?



Oui, j'avais bien aime, avec les bases lunaires...


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Excusez-moi, c'est par ici les toilettes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... t'as un GIF qui dure 56 secondes ?


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... ca y est, la pluie s'abat sur Tokyo... Mais quel temps de m... :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... quand est-ce qu'on mange ?


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... t'as un GIF qui dure 56 secondes ?



Désolé, ma vessie a ses limites.


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


>



Celle-la est vraiment excellente !!!


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Désolé, ma vessie a ses limites.



Ben la mienne a donc tenu 56 secondes... Et encore, j'aurais pu serrer le prepuce et depasser la minute ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, j'avais bien aime, avec les bases lunaires...



http://www.dailymotion.com/video/253538


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

Elles sont zolies, tes images, macmarco. Je suis au bord des larmes.:sleep:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai faim...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/253538



Oui ! Je me rappelle, etudiant j'allais regarder ces videos sur le site Arte. Vraiment de la belle facture, pas vrai ?


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim...


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben la mienne a donc tenu 56 secondes... Et encore, j'aurais pu serrer le prepuce et depasser la minute ! :love: :love: :love: :love:



Moi aussi je peux tenir 56 secondes, mais ce n'est pas la vessie que je vais vider. :style:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Bon aller, je vais me chercher un cafe, et a 9:00 je fonce au conbini me prendre une soupe ou n'importe quoi pour me sustanter.

HmJ _in "My life, my oeuvre"_


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> J'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim...


blague nipponne
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAZHUF6goCk


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Moi aussi je peux tenir 56 secondes, mais ce n'est pas la vessie que je vais vider. :style:



Amis de la poesie...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Elles sont zolies, tes images, macmarco. Je suis au bord des larmes.:sleep:



Au moins c'est fait avec originalité ...


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> blague nipponne
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAZHUF6goCk



... comment il fait pour pas tout régurgiter ??!?


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Amis de la poesie...



Ah non, ce n'est pas de la poèsie...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


>



C'est ca ! Dis tout de suite que tu t'emmerdes !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Elles sont zolies, tes images, macmarco. Je suis au bord des larmes.:sleep:





Si elles te tirent un flot(flood, en anglais) de larmes, on restera dans le "sujet".


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Au moins c'est fait avec originalité ...



Je dirais même plus pour une fois ...

Mais c'est juste pour flooder !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Toi tu floodes ? Naaaan...


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... comment il fait pour pas tout régurgiter ??!?


c'est un art martial peu connu
( dit la Voie de la _junku foodu_)


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Bon, on peut pas flooder en se racontant des trucs ? Genre cadeaux de Noel ? Bons plans photo ? Souvenirs de tata Jacqueline ? Ce que vous avez bouffe a Noel ?


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> J'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim...




T'as pas un ptite japonaise à te mettre sous la dent ?  Ca doit être bon, une ptite japonaise...


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Au moins c'est fait avec originalité ...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est un art martial peu connu
> ( dit la Voie de la _junku foodu_)



J'l'avions oublie celui-la, pas pret d'avoir ma braguette d'or...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Toi tu floodes ? Naaaan...



Non je r&#233;ponds&#169; ...


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

:love:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> T'as pas un ptite japonaise à te mettre sous la dent ?  Ca doit être bon, une ptite japonaise...



Ben tu sais, a Tokyo, c'est un peu de la cochonne d'elevage, sans saveur... Alors comme je suis pas un gros degueu, j'y touche pas. En meme temps, j'ai plutot l'impression que c'est moi le dindon de la farce...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> T'as pas un ptite japonaise &#224; te mettre sous la dent ?  Ca doit &#234;tre bon, une ptite japonaise...


ca me fait penser que l'&#233;tudiant japonais cannibale ( bouffeur d'hollandaise)
 circule librement ( au japon)


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

encore un et je vais me coucher


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> encore un et je vais me coucher



Toujours finir sur un compte rond ...


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2006)

bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> encore un et je vais me coucher



Oh ben non alors ! Tiens bon ! Encore une tasse de 1L de Nescafe ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> bonne nuit :sleep:



Rho lui he... Aller, salue Morphee de ma part... Et dis-lui de venir me voir plus souvent !


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben tu sais, a Tokyo, c'est un peu de la cochonne d'elevage, sans saveur... Alors comme je suis pas un gros degueu, j'y touche pas. En meme temps, j'ai plutot l'impression que c'est moi le dindon de la farce...



Bah ici aussi c'est de la cochonne d'&#233;levage. M&#234;me que derni&#232;rement ils en ont fait un concours, Miss machin chose que &#231;a s'appelait...:sleep:

Et m&#234;me que tu peux pas toucher, parce qu'il y a une m&#233;m&#232;re habill&#233;e tout en blanc qui tire &#224; vue...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

Franswa a dit:


> bonne nuit :sleep:



Tiens ça me rappelle un fil ... 

Bonne nuit spongy boy !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Ah ouais... Tu veux pas flooder avec ses photos ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Non, parce que... Ici, elles se font refaire les seins, et parfois autre chose, mais elles n'auront jamais le charme des europeennes... Les anches, la maturite, le revers de main a chaque baffe...

C'est moi ou je m'excite tout seul ?


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Vous ne savez pas la chance que vous avez de vivre au milieu de FEMMES francaises et italiennes et autres caucasiennes... Au lieu de ces coquines de japonaises tous les jours en jupe ou tailleur, la taille serree, en uniforme et mini jupe quand ca a moins de 18 ans et aussi ininteressante que le tome 28 des pieces de rechange pour la R25 modele 1982...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... macmarco va bientot fournir les rames :love:


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Tiens ? 2400 ? En un peu plus d'un an ? C'est bete, je sais pas combien j'ai poste aujourd'hui, ca me parait un peu exagere...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


>





Tiens SM !


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Non, parce que... Ici, elles se font refaire les seins, et parfois autre chose, mais elles n'auront jamais le charme des europeennes... Les anches, la maturite, le revers de main a chaque baffe...



Elles se font faire des seins, tu veux dire. Parce que des Japonaises avec des seins, j'en ai jamais vu... :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Vous ne savez pas la chance que vous avez de vivre au milieu de FEMMES francaises et italiennes et autres caucasiennes... Au lieu de ces coquines de japonaises tous les jours en jupe ou tailleur, la taille serree, en uniforme et mini jupe quand ca a moins de 18 ans et aussi ininteressante que le tome 28 des pieces de rechange pour la R25 modele 1982...


hmmm
je sens le petit moral là
( t'es sûr de naviguer dans les bons cercles??)

mais j'élabore pas 

on doit flooder !


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Tiens SM !





Ah oui, tiens ! 
Qu'est-ce qu'il fout là ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Elles se font faire des seins, tu veux dire. Parce que des Japonaises avec des seins, j'en ai jamais vu... :rateau:


faut voyager , ca existe ( au naturel)


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... je ne fais que passer...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> hmmm
> je sens le petit moral l&#224;
> ( t'es s&#251;r de naviguer dans les bons cercles??)
> 
> ...




Ah mais le truc c'est que t'es pas oblig&#233; si t'as pas envie hein !

Ni de lire non plus !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> *mais j'élabore pas
> 
> on doit flooder !*



Toute l'essence et la saveur du fil resumes en une phrase !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Je ne vais pas lire cela, arrivé sur un post de Back Cat, il y en avait déjà pour plus de cinquantes pages.

Vous m'excuserez de m'incruster au milieu de la conversation (si conversation il y a).

Bon alors, à ceux qui par hazard me liront : Joyeuses fêtes et bonne année à venir si je ne vous poste pas d'ici là. :love: :love: :love: 

Moonwalker.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> faut voyager , ca existe ( au naturel)



Tout a fait, ca existe. Mais lis un post precedent (ca floode, ca floode, et sa suit pas ce qu'on raconte ! ) : elles sont quand meme pas mal a se faire retoucher ou bien au bistouri, ou bien par Monsieur Playtex qui lui file un enorme truc rembourre.


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> faut voyager , ca existe ( au naturel)



Toutes celles que j'ai vu en Europe n'avaient pas de seins, c'est ballot.

Pourquoi ils n'en exportent pas avec des seins ?


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Toutes celles que j'ai vu en Europe n'avaient pas de seins, c'est ballot.
> 
> Pourquoi ils n'en exportent pas avec des seins ?


En fin de compte puisque c'est culturel, je reste.

Moi j'aime bien les petits seins. [je n'ai absolument aucune idée du sujet de départ de cette conversation  ]


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Bon, j'arrete la mes divagations a caractere... feminin... J'ai trop peur de froisser quelqu'un


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Tout a fait, ca existe. Mais lis un post precedent (ca floode, ca floode, et sa suit pas ce qu'on raconte ! ) : elles sont quand meme pas mal a se faire retoucher ou bien au bistouri, ou bien par Monsieur Playtex qui lui file un enorme truc rembourre.



Fausses fesses, faux seins, bientôt ils vont nous sortir des femmes génétiquement modifiées...


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


>



Commence pas avec ce genre de truc, c'est vite tres trash ici avec les mineures... Y'a de quoi remplir un fil a la con, c'est moi qui vous le dit... Mais ici on est trop serieux


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

Regarder la couverture du livre ci-dessus; elle n'a pas de seins, là...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

coucou coucou coucou


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Fontaine, je ne boirai pas de ton eau...


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

Bah du moment que ce n'est pas cocu cocu cocu...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

Bien bien mais c'est pas tout &#231;a ...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Merde, mais j'ai encore faim moi


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Vous buvez quoi ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Bien bien mais c'est pas tout ça ...



Quoi ? T'as un mot signe des parents pour t'absenter ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)

Mais va falloir y aller hein !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous buvez quoi ?



Un 4eme cafe de la matinee me ferait le plus grand bien.


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Mais va falloir y aller hein !



Ouais, un suppo et au lit...:sleep:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... et si on chantait ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2006)




----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Je propose 3 themes a chier :
1) annees '80
2) dessins animes
3) paillardes


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... et si on chantait ?


lance toi


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Un 4eme cafe de la matinee me ferait le plus grand bien.


Le café ? Ce liquide noir que l'on boit quand les bouteilles de vin sont vides ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Je propose 3 themes a chier :
> 1) annees '80
> 2) dessins animes
> 3) paillardes


y a pire

les CHANSONS des 80's

( combinable avec ta question au dessus)


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

3) paillardes


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> y a pire
> 
> les CHANSONS des 80's
> 
> ( combinable avec ta question au dessus)



Euh... Les dessins animes annees '80 ? Chiche.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Sport-Billy 
Des champions tu es le roi 
Sport-Billy 
On admire tes exploits 

Tu viens d'une autre planète 
Pour défendre le bon droit 
Nous avons  
Le cur en fête ! 

Sport-Billy 
Tu ne connais pas la peur 
Sport-Billy 
Tu remportes les honneurs 

Tu es l'idole des enfants 
Qu'ils soient petits 
Ou qu'ils soient grands 

Sport-Billy 
Sport-Billy 

Oh !! 
Sport-Billy 
Des champions tu es le roi 
Sport-Billy 
Les médailles sont pour toi 

Tu combats nos ennemis 
Nous avons confiance en toi 
C'est la chance 
Qui nous sourit 

Sport-Billy 
Tu ne connais pas la peur 
Sport-Billy  
Tu remportes les honneurs 

Tes adversaires sont nombreux 
Tu es toujours victorieux 

Sport-Billy 
Sport-Billy 

Humm oh !! 

Sport-Billy 
Sport-Billy


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Euh... Les dessins animes annees '80 ? Chiche.



Jeanne et Serge

[je ne recule devant aucun défit après une bonne cuite]


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Là-haut, là-haut
Très loin dans l'espace
Entre la Terre et Vénus
Le ciel garde encore la trace
Du Prince Actarus
Il révait de notre Terre
La Planète Bleue
Dont il voyait la lumière
A cent mille lieues

Là-haut, là-haut
Loin dans les étoiles
La Grande Guerre éclata
Et ce fut l'assaut final
De ceux de Véga
Actarus alors s'enfuit
Vaincu, solitaire
A travers les galaxies
De notre Univers

Dans son merveilleux robot
De lumière et d'acier
Ce chevalier des temps nouveaux
Se bat pour l'humanité

Actarus à bord de Goldorak
Voici la légende
Que l'on va vous raconter

Là-haut, là-haut
Loin dans les étoiles
La Grande Guerre éclata
Et ce fut l'assaut final
De ceux de Véga
Actarus alors s'enfuit
Vaincu, solitaire
A travers les galaxies
De notre Univers


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


>


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jeanne et Serge
> 
> [je ne recule devant aucun défit après une bonne cuite]



Ami de cuite...

Dans l'équipe il y a maintenant une jeune fille qui a du punch
Elle sait jouer avec talent et son cur est bondissant
Le garçon qu'elle aime beaucoup entre tout à coup
Et pour elle le monde est là dans les yeux de Serge, Serge, Serge 

Jeanne et Serge, coup de foudre au match de volley-ball 
Jeanne et Serge, amour dès le premier regard
Jeanne et Serge, coup de foudre au match de volley-ball
Jeanne et Serge, amour dès le premier regard 

C'est amour et bonheur, la vie pour Jeanne et Serge
C'est amour et bonheur, la vie pour Jeanne et Serge 

Serge est un champion déjà et Jeanne est en réserve
Mais elle sait qu'un jour ça ira et célèbre elle deviendra
Jeanne devra bien s'entraîner pour être championne
Elle sera la plus calée
Tous regarderont Jeanne, Jeanne, Jeanne 

Jeanne et Serge, coup de foudre au match de volley-ball 
Jeanne et Serge, amour dès le premier regard
Jeanne et Serge, coup de foudre au match de volley-ball
Jeanne et Serge, amour des le premier regard 

C'est amour et bonheur, la vie pour Jeanne et Serge
C'est amour et bonheur, la vie pour Jeanne et Serge
C'est amour et bonheur, la vie pour Jeanne et Serge 

Oui_i 

Jeanne et Serge, coup de foudre au match de volley-ball 
Jeanne et Serge, amour dès le premier regard
Jeanne et Serge, coup de foudre au match de volley-ball
Jeanne et Serge, amour des le premier regard


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Sport-Billy
> Des champions tu es le roi
> Sport-Billy
> On admire tes exploits
> ...



Là, j'avoue mon ignorance. :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


>


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Là, j'avoue mon ignorance. :rateau:



Yes ! Un point pour moi. A toi.

(Pour les historiens)


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Oups... Je suis tout seul ? Me laissez pas les copains ! Promis je chante plus !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Au pays de Candy
Comme dans tous les pays
On s'amuse on pleure on rit
Il y a des méchants et des gentils

Et pour sortir des moments difficiles
Avoir des amis c'est très utile
Un peu d'astuce, d'espièglerie
C'est la vie de Candy

Mais elle rêve et elle imagine
Tous les soirs en s'endormant
Que le petit prince des collines
Vient lui parler doucement

Pour chasser, sa tristesse
Elle cherche la tendresse
Câline et taquine
Toujours jolie
C'est Candy, Candy


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Ah ah ! Il y a du repondant !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Spectreman  Spectreman 

Plus rapide qu'un missile
Audacieux, inflexible
Mystérieux et invincible

Spectreman 

Sans peur il traque
La pollution qui attaque
Les hommes-singes qui contre-attaquent

Spectreman 

Spectreman  Spectreman 
Spectreman 

Spectreman  Spectreman 

Des millions d'années-lumières
Pour arriver sur la Terre
Il restera un mystère

Spectreman 

Les terriens n'sauront jamais
De quelle planète il venait
Il sait garder son secret

Spectreman 

Spectreman  Spectreman 
Spectreman 

Spectreman  Spectreman 

Plus rapide qu'un missile
Audacieux, inflexible
Mystérieux et invincible

Spectreman 

Des millions d'années-lumières
Pour arriver sur la Terre
Il restera un mystère

Spectreman


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Spectreman  Spectreman
> 
> Plus rapide qu'un missile
> Audacieux, inflexible
> ...


Ah Oui !

Cultissime !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Mon préféré (même si pas 80 mais 78)

Albator, Albator, du fond de la nuit d'or 
Albator, Albator, de bâbord à tribord 
Tu veilles sur la Galaxie, sur la liberté aussi 
Albator, Albator, le corsaire de l'espace 
Albator, Albator, même si tu parais de glace 
Ton cur est bon, ton cur est grand comme le cur d'un géant 

Le bel Atlantis est ton vaisseau 
Le pavillon noir est son drapeau 
Bee-Bop, Nausicaa sont avec toi 

Albator, Albator, avec ton équipage 
Albator, Albator, tu prends à l'abordage 
Aux Stellarpons, au Planotir, tous les Spaciocargirs 

Albator, Albator, capitaine au cur d'or 
Albator, Albator, bien plus fort que la mort 
Tu es toujours au rendez-vous n'importe quand, n'importe où 
Tu es toujours au rendez-vous, toujours avec nous


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Bon, je vois que j'ai affaire a un conoisseur...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Ohe ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Coucoulicoucoupaloma ?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

X-OR
Le shérif, shérif de l'espace
X-OR
Son domaine, c'est notre galaxie

X-OR
Sur la Terre, il est comme toi et moi
X-OR
Dans le ciel, c'est lui qui fait la loi
X-OR
Ne crains rien, il nous protégera

Homme ou robot
Il change de peau
Quand de l'espace
Vient la menace
Il joue sa vie
Pour ses amis
Il se bat

X-OR
Le shérif, shérif de l'espace
X-OR
Son domaine, c'est notre galaxie

X-OR
Sur la Terre, il est comme toi et moi
X-OR
Dans le ciel, c'est lui qui fait la loi
X-OR
Ne crains rien, il nous protégera

Ses ennemis
Ont bien compris
Que lui vivant
Ils seront perdants
Et il attaque
Et ils le traquent
Sans répit

Sur son Rollersky
Il livre bataille
A coups de lasers
Il défend la Terre
Seul contre tous
Il les repousse
Les Cerexs

X-OR
Le shérif, shérif de l'espace
X-OR
Son domaine, c'est notre galaxie

X-OR
Sur la Terre, il est comme toi et moi
X-OR
Dans le ciel, c'est lui qui fait la loi
X-OR
Ne crains rien, il nous protégera

Pieds et poings nus
Il se bat kung-fu
Vrai samuraï
Il n'fait pas d'détails
Vif comme l'éclair
Et la lumière
Il bondit

De son vaisseau
Il part à l'assaut
Des extraterrestres
Qui nous détestent
Pour nous sauver
Il pourrait payer
De sa vie

X-OR
Le shérif, shérif de l'espace
X-OR
Dans le ciel, c'est lui qui fait la loi
X-OR
Ne crains rien, il nous protégera

X-OR
Le shérif, shérif de l'espace
X-OR
Dans le ciel, c'est lui qui fait la loi
X-OR
Ne crains rien, il nous protégera

X-OR
Le shérif, shérif de l'espace
X-OR
Dans le ciel, c'est lui qui fait la loi
X-OR
Ne crains rien, il nous protégera

cliquer ICI


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Plus personne ?


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, un grand classique de la chanson française, à faire découvrir à tes copines japonaises...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

T'es un tenace toi... Attends...

Judo Boy, tu attaques, Judo Boy 
Et tu frappes, Judo Boy, comme un samouraï 
Judo Boy, plus rapide que l'éclair, que la foudre de l'enfer 
Quand tu pars en guerre 
Judo Boy, tu attaques, Judo Boy 
Et tu frappes, Judo Boy, comme un samouraï 
Judo Boy, si l'ennemi court encore, un jour tu seras plus fort 
Plus fort que la mort 
Ton père dans un cri de rage s'en est allé comme un héros 
Et pour te léguer son courage, il t'a donné son kimono  
Judo Boy, tu attaques, Judo Boy 
Et tu frappes, Judo Boy, comme un samouraï 
Judo Boy, plus rapide que l'éclair, que la foudre de l'enfer 
Quand tu pars en guerre 
Judo Boy, tu attaques, Judo Boy 
Et tu frappes, Judo Boy, comme un samouraï 
Judo Boy, si l'ennemi court encore, un jour tu seras plus fort 
Plus fort que la mort 
Sans avoir peur de la souffrance autour du monde s'en va rêver 
Si tu te bas avec vaillance c'est au nom de la vérité  
Judo Boy, tu attaques, Judo Boy 
Et tu frappes, Judo Boy, comme un samouraï 
Judo Boy, plus rapide que l'éclair, que la foudre de l'enfer 
Quand tu pars en guerre 
Judo Boy, tu attaques, Judo Boy 
Et tu frappes, Judo Boy, comme un samouraï 
Judo Boy, si l'ennemi court encore, un jour tu seras plus fort 
Plus fort que la mort  
Judo Boy, tu attaques, Judo Boy 
Et tu frappes, Judo Boy, comme un samouraï 
Judo Boy, plus rapide que l'éclair, que la foudre de l'enfer 
Quand tu pars en guerre 
Judo Boy, tu attaques, Judo Boy 
Et tu frappes, Judo Boy, comme un samouraï 
Judo Boy, si l'ennemi court encore, un jour tu seras plus fort 
Plus fort que la mort  

Judo Boy, tu attaques, Judo Boy 
Et tu frappes, Judo Boy, comme un samouraï 
Judo Boy, plus rapide que l'éclair, que la foudre de l'enfer 
Quand tu pars en guerre 
Judo Boy, tu attaques, Judo Boy 
Et tu frappes, Judo Boy, comme un samouraï


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Tiens, un grand classique de la chanson française, à faire découvrir à tes copines japonaises...



Deja bu de la semaine derniere  Bien essaye...


----------



## r0m1 (26 Décembre 2006)

toujours pas 800 pages, je suis décu .... 


bon dodo à tous :sleep:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Attends attends... Si tu pars ca va pas avancer plus vite...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Tiens, un grand classique de la chanson française, à faire découvrir à tes copines japonaises...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Vas-y, reste un peu...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Zoupla...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Sankukaï


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Cafe quelqu'un ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Ah oui, mais si on veut flooder faut copier tout le texte, non ? Ou pas ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Bientot 10:00 !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Si tu veux chanter en même temps :

[Sankukaï Sankukaï]
[C'est un message, c'est un message]
[Sankukaï Sankukaï]
[C'est un voyage, c'est un voyage]
[Sankukaï Sankukaï
[C'est la bataille, c'est la bataille]
[Sankukaï Sankukaï]
[Dans les étoiles, dans les étoiles]

(Mon nom est Sidéro)
(Je répète, Sidéro)
(Je vous parle à bord du Sankukaï)

[Dans l'espace]
[Il y a des machines]
[Dans l'espace]
[La guerre est sublime]
[Dans l'espace]
[L'aventure dépasse]
[Dans l'espace]
[Les rêves les angoisses]
[Dans l'espace]
[Quelqu'un nous regarde]
[Dans l'espace ...]

[Sankukaï Sankukaï]
[C'est un message, c'est un message]
[Sankukaï Sankukaï]
[C'est un voyage, c'est un voyage]

(Attention ! Cosmosaure à portée de tir)
(Volcor nous attaque ! Volcor nous attaque !)

[Dans l'espace]
[Il y a des légendes]
[Dans l'espace]
[Des empires s'étendent]
[Dans l'espace]
[Le bien et le mal]
[Dans l'espace]
[Se livrent bataille]
[Dans l'espace]
[Quelqu'un nous regarde]
[Dans l'espace]

[Sankukaï Sankukaï]
[C'est un message, c'est un message]
[Sankukaï Sankukaï]
[C'est un voyage, c'est un voyage]
[Sankukaï Sankukaï
[C'est la bataille, c'est la bataille]
[Sankukaï Sankukaï]
[Dans les étoiles, dans les étoiles]


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Allo ?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Ulysse 31

Ulysse Ulysse
Au milieu de la galaxie
Comme le feu, il traverse le temps

Ulysse Ulysse
Tu t'envoles au creux de la nuit
Tu es roi, au milieu des g&#233;ants

Ulysse
Guid&#233; par la paix la v&#233;rit&#233;
Ulysse
M&#234;me les dieux ne pourront t'arr&#234;ter
Ulysse
D'univers en galaxies
Tu erres, tu erres &#224; la recherche de la Terre

Je suis Nono le petit robot
L'ami d'Ulysse [Uly-y-y-ysse]
Je suis Nono le petit robot
L'ami d'Ulysse

Ulysse Ulysse
Face au mal, face au bien
Avec son coeur, avec ses mains

*** Break musical ***

Ulysse
Guid&#233; par la paix la v&#233;rit&#233;
Ulysse
M&#234;me les dieux ne pourront t'arr&#234;ter
Ulysse
D'univers en galaxies
Tu erres, tu erres &#224; la recherche de la Terre

Je suis Nono le petit robot
L'ami d'Ulysse [Uly-y-y-ysse]
Je suis Nono le petit robot
L'ami d'Ulysse

Ulysse
Guid&#233; par la paix la v&#233;rit&#233;
Ulysse
M&#234;me les dieux ne pourront t'arr&#234;ter
Ulysse
D'univers en galaxies
Tu erres, tu erres &#224; la recherche de la Terre

Je suis Nono le petit robot
L'ami d'Ulysse [Uly-y-y-ysse]
Je suis Nono le petit robot
L'ami d'Ulysse


N'emp&#234;che, un sacr&#233; Rock !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Oui, c'est quand meme mieux avec les sous titres !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Oh ben dis donc... Deja le post 15165...


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)

Petit interm&#232;de musical. 

Giant steps are what you take
Walking on the moon
I hope my legs dont break
Walking on the moon
We could walk for ever
Walking on the moon
We could live together
Walking on, walking on the moon

Walking back from your house
Walking on the moon
Walking back from your house
Walking on the moon
Feet they hardly touch the ground
Walking on the moon
My feet dont hardly make no sound
Walking on, walking on the moon

Some may say
Im wishing my days away, no way
And if its the price I pay, some say
Tomorrows another day, you'll stay
I may as well play

Giant steps are what you take
Walking on the moon
I hope my legs dont break
Walking on the moon
We could walk for ever
Walking on the moon
We could be together
Walking on, walking on the moon

Some may say
Im wishing my days away no way
And if its the price I pay, some say
Tomorrows another day, youll stay
I may as well play


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Clémentine, quand tu fermes les yeux
Tu devines le merveilleux
Clémentine, prends-nous dans ta bulle bleue
Tant pis si c'est dangereux...

Quand on a seulement 10 ans
Souvent on voudrait bien être plus grand
Pour partir en avion en s'envolant d'un coup de vent
Tout là-bas vers l'horizon
On fait comme la p'tite Clémentine
On rêve de nuit de Chine, de nuit câline
Et tout va beaucoup mieux quand Eméra vous tend les bras
Le Mal fuit, le Mal s'en va
Clémentine, tu te bats jour et nuit
Tu défies la maladie
Clémentine, on ne te quittera pas
Et un jour tout s'arrangera
La Terre est si belle vue du ciel
Ça donne envie de vivre près du soleil
À chaque tour d'hélice, on pousse des cris, on s'émerveille
Comme c'est bon d'avoir des ailes

Allons ensemble nous promener
Et faire le tour du monde sans nous presser
Il y a tant d'amis qu'on a envie de rencontrer
Clémentine va nous guider


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Et Ulysse revient.  

[Ulysse revient ...]

A travers les cieux, l'espace et le temps
[Un vaisseau s'en vient]
[Ulysse]

Contre lui des Dieux, des pièges géants
[C'est l'Odysseus]
[Ulysse]

[Ulysse revient]
Et c'est un bien long chemin
[Ulysse revient]
Il lutte pour son destin

Salut c'est moi Nono
J'suis le robot héros
Cadeau d'Ulysse
Pour Télémaque son fils

Je vis dans l'grand vaisseau
Comme un poisson dans l'eau
Avec Thémis, Télémaque et Ulysse

[Ulysse revient]
[Ulysse revient]

Car pour Télémaque, Thémis et Nono
Il lui faut lutter
[Ulysse]
Ulysse 31 prépare ton vaisseau
La Terre t'attend
[Ulysse]

[Ulysse revient]
Et c'est un bien long chemin
[Ulysse revient]
Il lutte pour son destin

Salut c'est moi Nono
J'suis le robot héros
Cadeau d'Ulysse
Pour Télémaque son fils

Je vis dans l'grand vaisseau
Comme un poisson dans l'eau
Avec Thémis, Télémaque et Ulysse

[Ulysse revient]
[Ulysse revient]

[Ulysse revient]
Et c'est un bien long chemin
[Ulysse revient]
Il lutte pour son destin

Salut c'est moi Nono
J'suis le robot héros
Cadeau d'Ulysse
Pour Télémaque son fils

Je vis dans l'grand vaisseau
Comme un poisson dans l'eau
Avec Thémis, Télémaque et Ulysse

[Ulysse revient]
[Ulysse revient]


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Ah ben non tu redeviens serieux


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Le XVIè siècle.
Des quatre coins de l'Europe, de gigantesques voiliers partent à la conquête du Nouveau Monde.
A bord de ces navires des hommes avides de rêves, d'aventure et d'espace, à la recherche de fortune.
Qui n'a jamais rêvé de ces mondes souterrains, de ces mers lointaines peuplées de légendes,
Ou d'une richesse soudaine qui se conquerrait au détours d'un chemin de la cordilière des Andes ?
Qui n'a jamais souhaité voir le soleil souverain guider ses pas au coeur du pays Inca,
Vers la richesse et l'histoire des Mystérieuses Cités d'Or ?

Enfant du soleil, 
tu parcours la terre, le ciel, 
cherche ton chemin, 
c'est ta vie, c'est ton destin, 
et le jour, la nuit, 
avec tes deux meilleurs amis, 
à bord du grand Condor, 
tu recherches les Cités d'Or 

(aaah ah ah ah ah 
Esteban, Zia, Tao, les Cités d'Or) 

Enfant du soleil, 
ton destin est sans pareil, 
l'aventure t'appelle, 
n'attends pas et cours vers elle 

(aaah ah ah ah ah 
Esteban, Zia, Tao, les Cités d'Or)


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Yahoohouhoubidouu


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Parce qu'il ne faudrait pas oublier l'épouse fidèle.
[je n'ai pas la musique dsl]

Pénéloppe (G. Brassens)

Toi l'épouse modèle
Le grillon du foyer
Toi qui n'a point d'accrocs
Dans ta robe de mariée
Toi l'intraitable Pénélope
En suivant ton petit
Bonhomme de bonheur
Ne berces-tu jamais
En tout bien tout honneur
De jolies pensées interlopes
De jolies pensées interlopes...

Derrière tes rideaux
Dans ton juste milieu
En attendant l'retour
D'un Ulysse de banlieue
Penchée sur tes travaux de toile
Les soirs de vague à l'âme
Et de mélancolie
N'as tu jamais en rêve
Au ciel d'un autre lit
Compté de nouvelles étoiles
Compté de nouvelles étoiles...

N'as-tu jamais encore
Appelé de tes vux
L'amourette qui passe
Qui vous prend aux cheveux
Qui vous compte des bagatelles
Qui met la marguerite
Au jardin potager
La pomme défendue
Aux branches du verger
Et le désordre à vos dentelles
Et le désordre à vos dentelles...

N'as-tu jamais souhaité
De revoir en chemin
Cet ange, ce démon
Qui son arc à la main
Décoche des flèches malignes
Qui rend leur chair de femme
Aux plus froides statues
Les bascul' de leur socle
Bouscule leur vertu
Arrache leur feuille de vigne
Arrache leur feuille de vigne...

N'aie crainte que le ciel
Ne t'en tienne rigueur
Il n'y a vraiment pas là
De quoi fouetter un cur
Qui bat la campagne et galope
C'est la faute commune
Et le péché véniel
C'est la face cachée
De la lune de miel
Et la rançon de Pénélope
Et la rançon de Pénélope...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, a propos de Brassens, j'ai serieusement redecouvert celle-la il y a quelques mois :

Parlez-moi de la pluie et non pas du beau temps
Le beau temps me dégoute et m'fait grincer les dents
Le bel azur me met en rage
Car le plus grand amour qui m'fut donné sur terr'
Je l'dois au mauvais temps, je l'dois à Jupiter
Il me tomba d'un ciel d'orage

Par un soir de novembre, à cheval sur les toits
Un vrai tonnerr' de Brest, avec des cris d'putois
Allumait ses feux d'artifice
Bondissant de sa couche en costume de nuit
Ma voisine affolée vint cogner à mon huis
En réclamant mes bons offices

" Je suis seule et j'ai peur, ouvrez-moi, par pitié
Mon époux vient d'partir faire son dur métier
Pauvre malheureux mercenaire
Contraint d'coucher dehors quand il fait mauvais temps
Pour la bonne raison qu'il est représentant
D'un' maison de paratonnerres "

En bénissant le nom de Benjamin Franklin
Je l'ai mise en lieu sûr entre mes bras câlins
Et puis l'amour a fait le reste
Toi qui sèmes des paratonnerr's à foison
Que n'en as-tu planté sur ta propre maison
Erreur on ne peut plus funeste

Quand Jupiter alla se faire entendre ailleurs
La belle, ayant enfin conjuré sa frayeur
Et recouvré tout son courage
Rentra dans ses foyers fair' sécher son mari
En m'donnant rendez-vous les jours d'intempérie
Rendez-vous au prochain orage

A partir de ce jour j'n'ai plus baissé les yeux
J'ai consacré mon temps à contempler les cieux
A regarder passer les nues
A guetter les stratus, à lorgner les nimbus
A faire les yeux doux aux moindres cumulus
Mais elle n'est pas revenue

Son bonhomm' de mari avait tant fait d'affair's
Tant vendu ce soir-là de petits bouts de fer
Qu'il était dev'nu millionnaire
Et l'avait emmenée vers des cieux toujours bleus
Des pays imbécil's où jamais il ne pleut
Où l'on ne sait rien du tonnerre

Dieu fass' que ma complainte aille, tambour battant
Lui parler de la pluie, lui parler du gros temps
Auxquels on a t'nu tête ensemble
Lui conter qu'un certain coup de foudre assassin
Dans le mill' de mon cur a laissé le dessin
D'un' petit' fleur qui lui ressemble


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

La je dis rien...

Ca repose...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

La maison ne recule devant rien

Juliette, je t'aime.

A la pension des Mimosas, 
Tout le monde est heureux
Même si quelquefois le 
Ciel n'est pas toujours bleu-eu
Mais elle est arrivée un jour
Et d'un seul coup l'amour
Est venu enchanter 
Tous ceux qui l'habitaient

Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
Vraiment c'est bien toi la plus jolie
Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
Et je sais que tu es mon amie

Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
Notre rayon de soleil c'est toi
Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
A la pension des Mimosas

A la pension des Mimosas 
Hugo est amoureux
Stéphane l'est aussi 
Que va t'il se passer-er
Car Juliette les aime tous les deux 
Ils sont si différents
Elle veut qu'ils soient heureux 
Dans le monde des grands

Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
Vraiment c'est bien toi la plus jolie
Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
Et je sais que tu es mon amie

Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
Notre rayon de soleil c'est toi
Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
A la pension des Mimosas

A la pension des Mimosas 
Tout le monde est heureux
Même si quelque fois le 
Ciel n'est pas toujours bleu-eu

Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
Vraiment c'est bien toi la plus jolie
Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
Et je sais que tu es mon amie

Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
Notre rayon de soleil c'est toi
Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
A la pension des Mimosas

Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
Notre rayon de soleil c'est toi
Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
A la pension des Mimosas

Juliette je t'aime
Juliette je t'aime
A la pension des Mimosas...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... la non plus...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Et la ??? Ben pareil.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Re. Point.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Moins fleur bleue...

Ken le survivant.

Ken, survivant de l'enfer
Ken, souvent croise le fer
Ken, dans le chaos des esprits
Ken, contre les fous les bandits

Ken, survivant de l'enfer
Ken, souvent croise le fer
Ken, dans le chaos des esprits
Ken, contre les fous les bandits

Héros du futur, 
Il fait respecter la loi
Il est l'héritier 
Des plus grands maîtres chinois
Il n'a qu'un seul but, 
Il n'a qu'un seul idéal
Combattre et détruire 
Les Forces du Mal

Ken, survivant de l'enfer
Ken, souvent croise le fer
Ken, dans le chaos des esprits
Ken, contre les fous les bandits

Ken, survivant de l'enfer
Ken, souvent croise le fer
Ken, dans le chaos des esprits
Ken, contre les fous les bandits

C'est avec Julia 
Sa fidèle compagne
Qu'il fait régner la loi 
Dans les villes et campagnes
De la bombe atomique, 
Il est le survivant
Utilise sa force 
Contre tous les méchants

Ken, survivant de l'enfer
Ken, souvent croise le fer
Ken, dans le chaos des esprits
Ken, contre les fous les bandits

Ken, survivant de l'enfer
Ken, souvent croise le fer
Ken, dans le chaos des esprits
Ken, contre les fous les bandits

Ken !!!


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Non, rien.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Moins fleur bleue...
> 
> Ken le survivant.
> 
> ...



Ah, genial. Toi quand on t'a lance, rien ne t'arrete !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Tu sais que, mine de rien, encore 40 pages, c'est 800 posts a nous farcir a deux... Et a nous la page 800... Objectif completement nul donc necessaire.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu sais que, mine de rien, encore 40 pages, c'est 800 posts a nous farcir a deux... Et a nous la page 800... Objectif completement nul donc necessaire.



Chiche !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Si si si, avec un peu de volonte, on peut y arriver.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Chiche !



Je vois que monsieur est joueur. Chouette, un copain de jeu.


----------



## macmarco (26 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Chiche !





Capon !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Zou !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Dédicace spéciale à toutes les Chantal :love: 

Bouba.

Bouba, Bouba
Mon petit ourson
Tu roules et tu glisses
Sur la blanche blanche neige

Bouba, Bouba
Fais bien attention
De ne pas t'éloigner
Du chemin de ta maison

Dans la nuit noire et glacée
A côté de ta soeur Frisquette
Tu dors et tu dois rêver
Que tu es le roi de la fête

Amandine, ta maman
Tremble de peur, elle s'inquiète
Et toi dans ton canoë
Avec moi tu chantes à tue-tête

Bouba, Bouba
Mon petit ourson
Tu fais la joie et
L'admiration de ta famille

Bouba, Bouba
Mon petit garçon
Tu cours et tu vas
A travers les champs et les bois

L'oncle Emile, forestier John
Et surtout Daklaoma
Te font des cadeaux princiers
Que tu gardes pour ton papa

Joy t'aime beaucoup tu vois
Elle pleure quand tu n'es pas là
Et Moy le petit indien
Restera ton meilleur copain

Bouba, Bouba
Mon petit ourson
Tu roules et tu glisses
Sur la blanche blanche neige

Bouba, Bouba
Fais bien attention
De ne pas t'éloigner
Du chemin de ta maison

Bouba, Bouba
Le petit ourson
Est revenu s'endormir
Un soir près de sa mère

Bouba, Bouba
A fait attention
De ne pas s'éloigner
Du chemin de sa maison...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Capon !



Tiens ! Te revoila !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Capon !



Un grand classique !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour je suis l'ours Gabby
Tu sais ? L'ours des Petits Malins...
C'est moi !!

Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby
L'ami l'ami l'ami des tout petits
J'aime raconter
Des contes de fées
Et remuer mon nez pour vous amuser

Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby
L'ami l'ami l'ami des tout petits
Tourne le bouton
Le bouton tout rond
Et je chanterai des chansons

Si tu es triste
Que tu as un gros chagrin
Tu sais qu'il existe
Chez les Petits Malins

Un ours aimable
Gentil et câlin
A l'abri dans ton cartable
Je serai ton copain

Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby
L'ami l'ami l'ami des tout petits
J'aime raconter
Des contes de fées
Et remuer mon nez pour vous amuser

Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby
L'ami l'ami l'ami des tout petits
Tourne le bouton
Le bouton tout rond
Et je chanterai des chansons

A Malinville
Nous vivons heureux
Joyeux et tranquilles
Sous le ciel bleu

On se régale
De mes pâtisseries
Je tire à la courte paille
Les tous premiers servis

Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby
L'ami l'ami l'ami des tout petits
J'aime raconter
Des contes de fées
Et remuer mon nez pour vous amuser

Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby
L'ami l'ami l'ami des tout petits
Tourne le bouton
Le bouton tout rond
Et je chanterai des chansons

Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby
L'ami l'ami l'ami des tout petits
J'aime raconter
Des contes de fées
Et remuer mon nez pour vous amuser

Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby
L'ami l'ami l'ami des tout petits
Tourne le bouton
Le bouton tout rond
Et je chanterai des chansons


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

C'est toi qui l'a voulu aussi...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai essay&#233; de remplac&#233; "Tom Sawyer" par "Georges Bush" mais il y a quelque chose qui ne rime pas.  

Tom Sawyer

Tom Sawyer, c'est l'Am&#233;rique
Le symbole de la libert&#233;
Il est n&#233; sur les bords du fleuve Mississipi
Tom Sawyer c'est pour nous tous un ami

Il est toujours pr&#234;t pour tenter l'aventure
Avec ses bons copains
Il n'a peur de rien
C'est un Am&#233;ricain
Il aime l'&#233;cole
Surtout quand elle est loin

Tom Sawyer, c'est l'Am&#233;rique
Le symbole de la libert&#233;
Il est n&#233; sur les bords du fleuve Mississipi
Tom Sawyer c'est pour nous tous un ami

Tom Sawyer, c'est l'Am&#233;rique
Pour tous ceux qui aiment la v&#233;rit&#233;
Il conna&#238;t les merveilles
Qui sont dans la for&#234;t
Les chemins, les rivi&#232;res et les sentiers

Il a dans ses poches des objets fabuleux
Qu'il emporte avec lui
Trois bouts de ficelles
Quelques pierres et du bois
Il les partage avec tous ses amis

Tom Sawyer, c'est l'Am&#233;rique
Pour tous ceux qui aiment la libert&#233;
Il est n&#233; sur les bords du fleuve Mississipi
Tom Sawyer c'est pour nous tous un ami

Il est n&#233; sur les bords du fleuve Mississipi
Tom Sawyer c'est pour nous tous un ami


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Aller, zou, un cafe.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Aller, zou, un cafe.


Aller, zou, un Tokay !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Mais tu petes le feu !!! :love:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un grand classique !


et stoheim une pointure méconnue ( comme cinéaste , écrivain etc)


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas ca fait plaisir de trouver comme ca un compagnon d'infortune


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> et stoheim une pointure méconnue ( comme cinéaste , écrivain etc)



La, j'avoue que tu me prends de court.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Juste un petit pour la route.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> La, j'avoue que tu me prends de court.


de court...métrages?

un début
la page wikipedia
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erich_von_Stroheim

bon là je dois vraiment filer, je me lève tôt


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

C'est fini les chansons ? Oh non...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> de court...métrages?
> 
> un début
> la page wikipedia
> ...



Mais bien sur, comment ai-je pu l'oublie dans la Grande Illusion... Bonne nuit a toi !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est fini les chansons ? Oh non...


j'ai été assez occuppé avec d'autres trucs 
y a eu des chansons?
rien entendu

( aaaah , fallait mettre le son !!!)


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

Yes, une variante (cliquez sur MP3).


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Ok, faudra penser a linker MacGe sur la bande son de Bides et Musiques


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Yes, une variante (cliquez sur MP3).



... c'est toi Dudule ?  C'est marrant cette grande saga sur Dudule... Remarque, j'ai quand meme compris pourquoi...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> et stoheim une pointure méconnue ( comme cinéaste , écrivain etc)



Un petit film que j'adore, où il tient le rôle d'un couturier ruiné : Secrets (de Pierre Blanchar 1942).

Avec Marie Déa :love: 

Une actrice que j'aimerai jusqu'à mon dernier souffle.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... c'est quand meme hallucinant tous ces trucs paillards avec moults sons et effets lumieres...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> e Bides et Musiques


très étoilée dans mon nitioune

 là je viens de passer d'une docte  analyse de Mozart et la flute enchantée  à ...abracadabra ( sur B&M)
le contraste ca choque


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

*La **** à Dudule (II) * 
*[SIZE=-1]Texte : Patrick Jaymes/Musique : Paul Glaeser[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=-1].[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Je mappelle Géraldine et jaime toutes les pines[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Les longues, les roses, les dures, les snobs et les natures[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Jai dû men faire mettre au moins vingt kilomètres[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Mais celle que je préfère pour menvoyer en lair, cest...[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]REFRAIN:[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]La **** à Dudulle en forme de point virgule[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]    Qui bourre et qui ****** sans autre préambule[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]   La **** à Dudulle un sacré beau bambou[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]   Qui aime faire joujou avec mon petit trou[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Je suis Marie-Thérèse qui rit quand on la baise[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Une experte en quéquette et en paire de roupettes[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Jen ai vu des milliers de Paris à Sydney[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Mais en tant que pipeuse, pour moi la plus juteuse, cest...[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]REFRAIN[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Moi je suis Véronique qui jouit quand on la nique[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Une sportive du cul, une suceuse à mains nues[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Jai le record de France de partouzes en vacances[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Mais le super-trophée que je rêve dempoigner, cest...[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]REFRAIN[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Coucou, cest moi Jean-Mi la folle du régiment[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]En porte-jarretelles kaki et en treillis moulant[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Jadore quon me prenne dassaut par derrière, par devant[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]Mais le plus beau drapeau que jai tenu depuis longtemps, cest...[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=-1]REFRAIN:[/SIZE]*


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un petit film que j'adore, où il tient le rôle d'un couturier ruiné : Secrets (de Pierre Blanchar 1942).
> 
> Avec Marie Déa :love:
> 
> Une actrice que j'aimerai jusqu'à mon dernier souffle.



Ouf, je vois que le niveau est releve de temps en temps


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

et l&#224; c'est jenny muriel
http://www.bide-et-musique.com/show...&T=Jenny+Muriel+-+1,+2,+3,+nous+allons+danser


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Yes, une variante (cliquez sur MP3).



:style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style: :style:


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... ben dis donc...


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... c'est toi Dudule ?  C'est marrant cette grande saga sur Dudule... Remarque, j'ai quand meme compris pourquoi...



Bah Dudule, c'est un grand personnage de l'Histoire de France...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Cheri(e), ce soir tu n'me vois pas...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Bah Dudule, c'est un grand personnage de l'Histoire de France...



Ouais ouais ouais... Tu m'fais un topo coco ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Cheri(e), ce soir tu n'me vois pas...



Tu sors ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

au bout de la nuit &#224; la recherche du temps qui s'enf*oui*t???
( loop the loop BM)


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai l'impression que ce fil est un trou noir...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... une faille spatio temporelle...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que ce fil est un trou noir...



Un trou à Dudule ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... et personne ne va se coucher...


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Ouais ouais ouais... Tu m'fais un topo coco ?



Parfaitement M&#244;ssieur. Aznavour l'avait interpr&#233;t&#233;e en duo avec Sheila en 77 (et Michou pour le dernier couplet).


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un trou à Dudule ?



EX-AC-TE-MENT


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Parfaitement Môssieur. Aznavour l'avait interprétée en duo avec Sheila en 77 (et Michou pour le dernier couplet).



Alors si y'avait Sheila et Aznavour, c'est clair, ca releve vraiment de l'histoire de France.


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... une faille spatio temporelle...



La planète des dingues.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Oui, il y a de ca.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Si les femelles sont couch&#233;es, on peut parler m&#226;le...

Cobra

Venu de nulle part, c'est Cobra 
Plus vif que le serpent, c'est Cobra 
Personne ne l'aper&#231;oit, c'est Cobra 
Mais il est toujours l&#224;, c'est Cobra

Et plein d'effroi les Pirates de l'Espace 
Rien qu'&#224; son nom voient leur sang qui 
Se glace, se glace, se glace

Mais quand il y a danger, c'est Cobra 
Qui vient pour nous aider 
Cobra...

Refrain : 
Homme ou machine, nul n'imagine 
Quel est son secret, nul ne le sait 
Mais quand on l'appelle, il surgit du ciel 
Puis il disparait, toujours aux aguets 
Toujours... toujours ... toujours

Mais d'o&#249; vient la puissance de Cobra 
Oui d'o&#249; vient le courage de Cobra 
Et qui sait le secret de Cobra 
Dans toutes les galaxies, c'est Cobra

Quand il se bat c'est toujours sans merci 
Il ne connait pas la piti&#233; pour tous ses ennemis 
Mais il risque sa vie, c'est Cobra 
Sans crainte ni r&#233;pis 
Cobra...

Refrain

Bien cach&#233; dans la nuit, c'est Cobra 
Guettant ses ennemis, c'est Cobra 
Personne n'est &#224; l'abri de Cobra

Androides et robots, c'est l'univers z&#233;ro 
Mais votre roi est l&#224; 
Et votre roi c'est Cobra

(dsl, pas la musique)

Mais disponible ici.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Bon, page 762, ca va etre chaud d'arriver a 800...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Ah, un bon vieux Cobra de derriere les fagos, ca fait du bien. Attends, bouge pas...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Le plus grand des détectives
Oui c'est lui Sherlock Holmes, le voici
Il habite Baker Street
Et poursuit Moriarty le méchant

Brigand élégant
La canne à la main
Démasqué par Sherlock Holmes le plus malin

Courez courez
Holmes et Watson
Ne laissez pas filer le bandit

Cherchez cherchez
Loupe à la main
Les méfaits de ce gros requin

Et nos soucis seront bientôt finis ...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Un jeune garçon
Répétait autour de lui
Qu'il ne serait pas fermier
Qu'il deviendrait chevalier

Qu'il serait ...

   Rody le petit Cid
   Rody le petit Cid

Il était prêt à lutter pour son pays
A se rendre auprès du Roi, et à lui offrir son bras

Il serait ...

   Rody le petit Cid
   Rody le petit Cid

Son coeur déjà appartient à la jolie Chimene
Mais il devait partir sans se soucier de cet amour
Car le métier de chevalier l'occuperait toujours
Tout en sachant que le destin réunit les êtres
qui s'aiment

Il s'en allait sur les chemins poussiéreux
Il avait le coeur en fête, et il chantait à tue-tête

Qu'il serait ...

   Rody le petit Cid
   Rody le petit Cid

*** Break musical ***

   Rody le petit Cid
   Rody le petit Cid

Son coeur déjà appartient à la jolie Chimène
Mais il devait partir sans se soucier de cet amour
Car le métier de chevalier l'occuperait toujours
Tout en sachant que le destin réunit les êtres
qui s'aiment

Il était sûr de remporter la victoire
Il quittait tous ses amis
Pour le rêve de sa vie

Il serait ...

   Rody le petit Cid
   Rody le petit Cid

   Rody le petit Cid
   Rody le petit Cid


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

*Moi aussi je peux impressionner les filles  :
*

Un pour tous et tous pour un
Lorsque l'on est mousquetaire
Un pour tous et tous pour un
On est comme des fr&#232;res
Un pour tous et tous pour un
Il faudra s'y faire
Les autres ne sont pas loin
Quand on en voit un

Un pour tous et tous pour un
Lorsque l'on est mousquetaire
Un pour tous et tous pour un
On est comme des fr&#232;res
Un pour tous et tous pour un
Ils sont sur la Terre
Comme les doigts de la main
Et &#231;a leur va bien

Comme des petits diables
Ils font des tours pendables
Mais nous savons
Qu'ils sont de joyeux compagnons

Et pour croiser le fer
Avec ces mousquetaires
Il faudrait &#234;tre fou
Oui &#234;tre fou

*** Break musical ***

Un pour tous et tous pour un
Lorsque l'on est mousquetaire
Un pour tous et tous pour un
On est comme des fr&#232;res
Un pour tous et tous pour un
Ils sont sur la Terre
Comme les doigts de la main
Et &#231;a leur va bien

*** Break musical ***

Un pour tous et tous pour un
Lorsque l'on est mousquetaire
Un pour tous et tous pour un
On est comme des fr&#232;res
Un pour tous et tous pour un
Ils sont sur la Terre
Comme les doigts de la main
Et &#231;a leur va bien


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Et zou, petit interlude


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Sympa le Tokay...

Il me revient...

L'inspecteur Gadjet

Eh la qui va là
[Inspecteur Gadget]
Eh la ça va pas
[Ouh ouh]
Oh la je suis là
[Inspecteur Gadget]

C'est moi que voilà
[Inspecteur Gadget]
Ca va être la joie
[Ouh ouh]
Au nom de la loi
[Moi je vous arrête]
Je vous arrête là

[Go go]
Gadget à main
[Flash]
Gadget au chapeau
[Hey ho]
Gadget au poing
[Oh la]
Elastico-Gadget

Les bandits sont là
[Inspecteur Gadget]
Ils n'échapperont pas
[Ouh ouh]
Si l'inspecteur fait gaffe
[Fait gaffe aux gadgets]
Qui marchent ou marchent pas

*** Break musical ***

[Go go]
Gadget à main
[là-haut]
Gadget au chapeau
[Go go]
Gadget au poing
[Oui c'est]
Elastico-Gadget

Et puis patatrac
[Inspecteur Gadget]
V'la le chef qu'est là
[Ouh ouh]
Salut chef c'est moi
[Inspecteur Gadget]
Ca n'en finit pas

Eh la qui va là
[Inspecteur Gadget]
Eh la ça va pas
[Ouh ouh]
Oh la je suis là
[Inspecteur Gadget]
Oh la oh la loi

[Go go]
Gadget à main
[là-haut]
Gadget au chapeau
[Go go]
Gadget au poing
[Oui c'est]
Elastico-Gadget

Et puis patatrac
[Inspecteur Gadget]
V'la le chef qu'est là
[Ouh ouh]
Salut chef c'est moi
[Inspecteur Gadget]
Ca n'en finit pas

*** Break musical ***

[Go go]
Gadget à main
[là-haut]
Gadget au chapeau
[Go go]
Gadget au poing
[Oui c'est]
Elastico-Gadget

Eh la qui va là
[Inspecteur Gadget]
Eh la ça va pas
[Ouh ouh]
Oh la je suis là
[Inspecteur Gadget]
Oh la oh la loi

C'est moi que voilà
[Inspecteur Gadget]
Ah ça va être la joie
[Ouh ouh]
Au nom de la loi
[Inspecteur Gadget]
Je vous arrête là


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

T'es rudement bien informe toi... Je sais plus trop quoi te servir...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Cathy la petite fermière

Sans parole, je ne sais même pas pourquoi je me rappelle de ce truc...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

22, v'la l'modo.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Et si on parlait de rien ?

... pour changer ? ...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

Ah ! Ben non, il est parti.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Ben oui, mais il tape meme pas sur les doigts, il nous engueule pas, c'est bizarre...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai une araignée dans le plafon.  

L'Araignée, l'Araignée
Est un être bien singulier
Dans sa toile, il attend
D'attraper les brigands
En garde !
Car l'Araignée est là

Il est fort, agressif
Il a du sang radioactif
Il s'envole sur un fil
Il fait fi du péril
Attention !
Car l'Araignée est là

Si parfois la nuit
On découvre un mystère
L'Araignée surgit
Aussi vite que l'éclair

L'Araignée, l'Araignée
Toujours là pour nous protéger
Il apporte des secours
Et ne veut rien en retour

Pour lui, la vie est un combat
Et de l'action il y en a
Quand l'Araignée est là.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Et si on parlait de rien ?
> 
> ... pour changer ? ...



Tu sais, Windows, j'y entrave que dalle...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

... et la daube au potiron, hein ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2006)

Mais tu sais pas que le petit Alfred m'a fait une jaunisse ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Décembre 2006)

Zoupla, fini pour cette ann&#233;e... &#224; l'ann&#233;e prochaine


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

merci au grand benjamin pour ce cadeau :love:


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2007)

*TA GUEULE !!
*


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> *TA GUEULE !!
> *



il vous en prie :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Décembre 2007)

Tiens, c'est ouvert.


et puis ça commence bien : 



> Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 12 secondes


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2007)

Laure Manaudou ?


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2007)

Mackie l'a réclamée à corps et à cri, cette réouverture.
C'est lui qu'il faut remercier


----------



## divoli (25 Décembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Mackie l'a réclamée à corps et à cri, cette réouverture.
> C'est lui qu'il faut remercier



Bande de pervers.


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Mackie l'a réclamée à corps et à cri, cette réouverture.
> C'est lui qu'il faut remercier



comme m'a dis benjamin



> c'est du harcèlement




qu'il soit béni sur 10 génération :love:

nous avons plus que quelque heure devant nous :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

et sinon vous aller bien  ?


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

objectif du jour : passer les 30 000 posts :rateau:


----------



## answald (25 Décembre 2007)

Tiens, je viens de voir ce fil ....... 
On peut dire tout et n'importe quoi  ?


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2007)

Ben non, mais c'est un peu l'idée...


----------



## answald (25 Décembre 2007)

Sympa...


----------



## answald (25 Décembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ben non, mais c'est un peu l'idée...



Alors c'est Noël, en gros ,


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

lâchez vous, mais soyez courtois


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2007)

answald a dit:


> Tiens, je viens de voir ce fil .......
> On peut dire tout et n'importe quoi  ?



Tiens, je viens de voir ce fil ....... 
On peut dire tout et n'importe quoi  ?





Ça c'est ma prochaine signature


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Décembre 2007)

Ptain j'aurais pas du reprendre 3 fois de la dinde... burppppp !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Décembre 2007)

3 douzaines d'huîtres à finir également... vivement le carême !


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain j'aurais pas du reprendre 3 fois de la dinde... burppppp !



Chapon ici


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> 3 douzaines d'huîtres à finir également... vivement le carême !


Mange pas la coquille


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2007)

A l'année prochaine.


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

c'est beau les traditions


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mange pas la coquille



nan, je les garde pour faire des cendriers...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2007)

Une énorme langouste pécho par mon vieux (en doggy bag) hier soir chez de riches amis à lui.
Bonne. Ferme et goutue. Rien à y redire.


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

même pas drôle, benjamin a envoyer l'ultraflood dans de jeu avec compteur désactivé  et j'ai perdu mes 700 messages fais dans l'ultraflood :rateau:

je a signaler que -anonyme- a flooder plus que de raisons


----------



## guytantakul (25 Décembre 2007)

Ouh, mais tout est sens dessus-dessous dans les sections, ma parole


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2007)

lol le petit commentaire de la salle de jeu


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2007)

Enfin Mac OS X s'appelle de nouveau comme il se doit, merci benjamin !


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2007)

c'est pas le bon sujet :rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (25 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!





alèm a dit:


> <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
> *allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!
> 
> 
> ...





alèm a dit:


> <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
> *
> 
> Bonne idée chef!
> ...





alèm a dit:


> <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
> *
> 
> tu peux m'appeler alèmounet comme tout le monde!
> ...





alèm a dit:


> hé les autres, vous vous ramenez?





alèm a dit:


> <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
> *C est grave le chomdu kan meme.... Zavez vu ce k est deveu alèm  un perdu des forums de macg !
> 
> 
> ...





alèm a dit:


> <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blytz:
> *On va simplifier... tu passes tout ton temps sur les forums
> 
> 
> ...




C'est moche d'être modo (à moins que ce  soit le café, même si moi ça me fait plutôt pisser)


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2007)

tiens un croque-mort qui suit le nécrophile&#8230;

tantoilane, t'as pas l'impression que c'était il y a longtemps et surtout que c'était à une époque où c'était possible ?

non, mackie a énervé tous les anciens modos de la MGZ en venant faire un petit cake pour que l'ultraflood soit réouvert. à l'époque, c'était un trip, maintenant, c'est juste de la merde.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2007)

C'est un peu général non ?


En tout cas, si j'étais encore modo, je fermerais ce sujet moi. Histoire que vous vous posiez un peu et réfléchissiez à ce que vous voulez vraiment y mettre


----------



## divoli (25 Décembre 2007)

Ben il ne fallait pas te modo-suicider, mon cher BackCat...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2007)

Il a fallut. Si j'avais pu aller jusqu'au bout de l'accomplissement de mon &#339;uvre, on ne serait plus que 10. Et faut pas confondre suicide et guérison.


----------



## divoli (25 Décembre 2007)

Je savais bien que les modérateurs sont atteints d'une pathologie grave. Merci de me l'avoir confirmer.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2007)

Jamais dit le contraire. On est atteint de l'ennui que vous nous inspirez  Suffisait de le demander, je l'aurais dit.

D'ailleurs, à bien y réfléchir, j'ai déjà dû le dire et pas qu'une fois.


----------



## divoli (25 Décembre 2007)

Dans ce cas, pourquoi avoir postuler pour cette fonction de modo ? :mouais:

De l'empathie pour tes semblables ?

Une erreur de jeunesse ?

Ton propre ennui à combler ?



That is the question.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Si j'avais le temps et que j'y attachais de l'importance, je te répondrais. Mais faudrait aussi que tu puisses concevoir certains principes qui ne t'effleurent apparemment pas 

Postuler pour une fonction de modo   

Essaye, tiens, pour voir


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Si j'avais le temps et que j'y attachais de l'importance, je te répondrais. Mais faudrait aussi que tu puisses concevoir certains principes qui ne t'effleurent apparemment pas



Du vaste charabia, tout ça. En fait, je constate que tu ne veux pas me répondre, c'est tout. 

"Postuler" n'est probablement pas le terme le plus adapté, j'en conviens. Mais sans parler de "principe", je doute que l'on t'ai mis le couteau sous la gorge. 


Tant pis, je resterais sans réponse, et sur une impression d'un manque de cohérence de ta part.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Et si tu pouvais imaginer à quel point cette conclusion de ta part me satisfait


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Et si tu pouvais imaginer à quel point cette conclusion de ta part me satisfait



Je vais quand même te bouler vert, même si j'ai l'impression que tu me prends pour un neuneu. 

Soigne-toi bien.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2007)

Tiens... Le fil annuel a rouvert ses portes...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2007)

8:35, ca fait quelle heure chez vous ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2007)

Merci *BackCat* au fait pour le fil.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2007)

Zut, j'cause tout seul. Et *alem* qui devrait pas tarder non plus. Aller, amusez-vous bien.


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2007)

... toujours personne...


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2007)

Echo... echo... echo...


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2007)

Salut mon grand !


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Salut mon grand !



Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2007)

tiens, une photo sur laquelle elle est habillée !


----------



## Bilbo (26 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> tiens, une photo sur laquelle elle est habillée !



Obsédé.


----------



## Bilbo (26 Décembre 2007)

C'est Mackie qui doit être content. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (26 Décembre 2007)

Au fait, c'est quoi comme serveur qui supporte les forums ? 

À+


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> (...)
> Postuler pour une fonction de modo
> 
> Essaye, tiens, pour voir


Et _dé_bannir "tout le monde"...
Histoire de terminer l'année en apothéose...


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> tiens, une photo sur laquelle elle est habillée !



le bonnet et les lunettes ça change tout :rateau:


----------



## cinqcent (26 Décembre 2007)

pas cool d'avoir fermé ma question sur les magazins de mode en ligne.
j'tenais quand meme à le dire.
merci.


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> pas cool d'avoir fermé ma question sur les magazins de mode en ligne.
> j'tenais quand meme à le dire.
> merci.


Tu pouvais le dire en envoyant un message privé à benjamin...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Décembre 2007)

Tiens, c'est ma journée à boule rouge.


----------



## cinqcent (26 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu pouvais le dire en envoyant un message privé à benjamin...



-c'est qui benjamin? 
surtout que je trouvais ma question aurait intéressé beaucoup de gens.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> pas cool d'avoir fermé ma question sur les magazins de mode en ligne.
> j'tenais quand meme à le dire.
> merci.


 
Ah ouais !

Moi, il y a un modo qui m'a supprimé des pierres dans le jardin de dame Nature...
Non.

Moi, il y a un modo qui m'a supprimé des blagues over drole.
Voilà, c'est ça.

On fait un club ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> -c'est qui benjamin?


Celui qui a supprimé ton sujet...


cinqcent a dit:


> surtout que je trouvais ma question aurait intéressé beaucoup de gens.


Ah?!...
Beaucoup de gens pensent que ce qu'ils disent est intéressant....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah?!...
> Beaucoup de gens pensent que ce qu'ils disent est intéressant....


 
Moi, je suis d'accord.
Ce que je dis est intéressant.

Tu veux venir dans notre club ?


----------



## cinqcent (26 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ouais !
> 
> Moi, il y a un modo qui m'a supprimé des pierres dans le jardin de dame Nature...
> Non.
> ...



l'humour est un champ que l'on doit jour apres jour cultiver, mais comment faire lorsque dame nature nous mit en propriété d'un désert de pierre?

tu fais référence a ce coup de boule que je t'ai mis et qui semble t'avoir térassé au point que tu dus te fendre d'un petit courrier en retour.
je suis désolé si je t'ai blessé à ce point. c'est juste un proverbe.


----------



## cinqcent (26 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Celui qui a supprimé ton sujet...
> Ah?!...
> Beaucoup de gens pensent que ce qu'ils disent est intéressant....



tu n'achetes pas de vetements sur le net? ni toi, ni ta compagne, ou ton compagnon?
c'est pourtant le cas de beaucoup de gens. C'est pour cela que je disais que ma question avait un interet.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> l'humour est un champ que l'on doit jour apres jour cultiver, mais comment faire lorsque dame nature nous mit en propriété d'un désert de pierre?
> 
> tu fais référence a ce coup de boule que je t'ai mis et qui semble t'avoir térassé au point que tu dus te fendre d'un petit courrier en retour.
> je suis désolé si je t'ai blessé à ce point. c'est juste un proverbe.


 
D'accord.

Mais sinon, pour le club ?

Non, tu vois, j'aimerais m'améliorer, apprendre, progresser.
Et je suis sûr qu'avec un parangon d'humour comme toi...


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> tu n'achetes pas de vetements sur le net? ni toi, ni ta compagne, ou ton compagnon?
> c'est pourtant le cas de beaucoup de gens. C'est pour cela que je disais que ma question avait un interet.


Ben...
Par exemple...
Ça ne m'intéresse pas...


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> l'humour est un champ que l'on doit jour apres jour cultiver, mais comment faire lorsque dame nature nous mit en propriété d'un désert de pierre?
> 
> tu fais référence a ce coup de boule que je t'ai mis et qui semble t'avoir térassé au point que tu dus te fendre d'un petit courrier en retour.
> je suis désolé si je t'ai blessé à ce point. c'est juste un proverbe.


:mouais: 
Rennes... ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben...
> Par exemple...
> Ça ne m'intéresse pas...


 
Tu te promènes tout nu ou quoi ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu te promènes tout nu ou quoi ?


D'ailleurs, je poste à poil...


----------



## cinqcent (26 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben...
> Par exemple...
> Ça ne m'intéresse pas...



parceque tu es ou riche ou mal sapé, ou nudiste, mais beaucoup de gens utilisent le net pour avoir acces a des gammes de vetements qu'ils ne trouveront pas forcément dans leur petite villes (tu as beaucoup plus de choix a paris ou a lille qu'a troufignac par exemple) et enfin bon voila quoi!


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2007)

nan rien :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> l'humour est un champ que l'on doit jour apres jour cultiver, mais comment faire lorsque dame nature nous mit en propriété d'un désert de pierre?
> 
> tu fais référence a ce coup de boule que je t'ai mis et qui semble t'avoir térassé au point que tu dus te fendre d'un petit courrier en retour.
> je suis désolé si je t'ai blessé à ce point. c'est juste un proverbe.


Et en plus ça copie-colle&#8230; t'aurais au moins pu te renouveler.


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2007)

(air méfiant)


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et en plus ça copie-colle t'aurais au moins pu te renouveler.


l'apprentissage du flood, ça doit être ça


*une ode à PATOCHMAN en passant     *


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> l'apprentissage du flood, ça doit être ça


On floode dans coup de boules maintenant?


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On floode dans coup de boules maintenant?


ben les nioubes ils savent pas eux


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, c'est ma journée à boule rouge.



y t'en manque combien pour faire l'alignement parfait des dix ? parce que bon rouge et vert mélangé, ça fait assez dègue.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et en plus ça copie-colle t'aurais au moins pu te renouveler.


Toi aussi tu as eu ?

Tu veux adhérer au club ?

Non, non, pas le club de ceux qui postent tout nu, ça c'est tirhum (et benjamin aussi, sûrement, puisqu'il a fermé le sujet de notre gourou).

Non.
Le club de ceux qui savent ce qu'est l'humour drôle et le font savoir par proverbes interposés.
Moi, j'avoue, je débute - je suis un peu nul en proverbe, maximes et autres dictons.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> surtout que je trouvais ma question aurait intéressé beaucoup de gens.



Si, si, c'est super top intéressant. Parce que je voudrais acheter une Fred Perry abricot. Mais dans une boutique, j'ai un peu honte (et j'ai surtout la trouille que le vendeur me balance à Patoch). Alors, sur le net, c'est plus anonyme, quoi



PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je suis d'accord.
> Ce que je dis est intéressant.
> 
> Tu veux venir dans notre club ?



Mais volontiers.

D'ailleurs, je ne dis que des trucs intéressants (enfin, en général)


----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2007)

Juste un petit bonjour en passant, et pour vous dire que le flood au bar est inutile puisque vous avez cet espace de liberté dans lequel vos yeux grand ouverts peuvent divaguer jusqu'à l'horizon lointain (même si beaucoup préfèrent s'observer les lacets).
Inutile, disais-je, sous entend que la durée de vie des posts écrits juste pour foutre la zone dans tous les sujets du bar va tendre vers le zéro.
N'allez pas croire que dans l'absolu cela me gâche les fêtes de fin d'année. Mais je comprends ceux qui nous contactent pour nous dire qu'ils aimeraient bien que leurs sujets soient épargnés, et ceux qui nous expliquent ne plus venir car ils ne trouvent plus rien d'intéressant en ces lieux qui jusqu'à présent étaient de perdition, mais souvent créative.

Il a été rapidement abordé, quelques posts ci-dessus, du rôle du modérateur. J'apporte la précision suivante : il ne se limite pas à manier le balai et la pelle, ou le sac à déjections canines. Que ceux qui cantonnent les verts a cette tâche comprennent qu'ils ne peuvent pas dans le même temps leur demander d'être compréhensifs et prendre l'insecte lorsque leurs interventions sont effacées.

 
*Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste...*

_Tout le reste_ ne signifie pas n'importe quoi, tout le temps, partout. Il y a assez d'espace (ce sujet en est la preuve) pour le n'importe quoi. Laissez les autres s'exprimer, aussi. L'interêt de tel ou tel sujet, sa pertinence et son acceptation ou pas est aussi, et avant tout, une des raisons de l'invention des modos dans tous les forums depuis qu'ils existent.

Sur ce, bonne continuation.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> y t'en manque combien pour faire l'alignement parfait des dix ? parce que bon rouge et vert mélangé, ça fait assez dègue.


 
De Nantes à Montaigu,
l'est dègue, l'est dègue,
de Nantes à Montaigu
l'est dègue l'moustachu !


----------



## cinqcent (26 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toi aussi tu as eu ?
> 
> Tu veux adhérer au club ?
> 
> ...



Mais non, rassure toi, ton blog regorge de lieu communs et tes interventions me semblent aussi intéréssantes que l'énumération des ingrédients sur un pot de yaourt de marque mamie nova ( les brassés à la louche, douze pour le prix de huit en ce moment, sur un site d'achat que je ne nommerais pas)
Au reste, depuis la mort médiatique de jean francois Derek, il y'a un créneau laissé vacant pour ta forme -particulière- d'humour.
Offre à saisir donc.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> Mais non, rassure toi, ton blog regorge de lieu communs et tes interventions me semblent aussi intéréssantes que l'énumération des ingrédients sur un pot de yaourt de marque mamie nova ( les brassés à la louche, douze pour le prix de huit en ce moment, sur un site d'achat que je ne nommerais pas)
> Au reste, depuis la mort médiatique de jean francois Derek, il y'a un créneau laissé vacant pour ta forme -particulière- d'humour.
> Offre à saisir donc.


Ah ben voilà !

Allez, allez, encore un effort, tu y es presque.


----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent, tu nous saoules. Passe à autre chose. Pour les autres, c'est pareil : ne donnez pas d'importance a ce qui n'en a pas.


----------



## cinqcent (26 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> cinqcent, tu nous saoules. Passe à autre chose. Pour les autres, c'est pareil : ne donnez pas d'importance a ce qui n'en a pas.



ok.
(mais j'voulais quand meme lui montrer que je me laisssais pas moquer indument, au monsieur)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> l'humour est un champ que l'on doit jour apres jour cultiver, mais comment faire lorsque dame nature nous mit en propriété d'un désert de pierre?
> 
> tu fais référence a ce coup de boule que je t'ai mis et qui semble t'avoir térassé au point que tu dus te fendre d'un petit courrier en retour.
> je suis désolé si je t'ai blessé à ce point. c'est juste un proverbe.


Les citations, c'est fait pour aider les pauvres d'esprit à avoir quelque chose à dire.

Ton fil était inintéressant.
Tes coups de boules aussi. En plus, ils sont gris.
Si tu veux durer : lis. Tais toi. Ibserve. Apprends. Comprends. Et reviens. Tout ira beaucoup mieux.

C'est marrant, hein ? Comme dans la vraie vie quoi. De la politesse. Du tact. De l'humilité. Et oui. C'est dur d'intéresser les gens. Surtout pas d'humour. Les gens qui croient en avoir, souvent, ne font rire qu'eux.
Etc. etc.

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> ok.
> (mais j'voulais quand meme lui montrer que je me laisssais pas moquer indument, au monsieur)


C'est pas indûment.
Et personne ne s'y trompe&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2007)

C'est benjamin qui doit s'marrer


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Bah&#8230; là il bosse, mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il pleure non plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est marrant, hein ? Comme dans la vraie vie quoi.




Non. Mais enfin... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

DJTitanium a dit:


> Non. Mais enfin... :sleep:


 
Tu crois ?

Quoi que...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Ah&#8230; PH prend la main 

Après toi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Mouais, déjà parti le DJ plutonium...
Pas marrant.


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> l'humour est un champ que l'on doit jour apres jour cultiver, mais comment faire lorsque dame nature nous mit en propriété d'un désert de pierre?
> 
> tu fais référence a ce coup de boule que je t'ai mis et qui semble t'avoir térassé au point que tu dus te fendre d'un petit courrier en retour.
> je suis désolé si je t'ai blessé à ce point. c'est juste un proverbe.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaah! J'avais rézon!   



tirhum a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je poste à poil...



Euh... Que dire? "Bienvenue au club"?
:rateau: 



Sindanárië a dit:


> nan rien :love:



Si si, vas-y: lâche-toi.  



CouleurSud a dit:


> Si, si, c'est super top intéressant. Parce que je voudrais acheter une Fred Perry abricot. Mais dans une boutique, j'ai un peu honte (et j'ai surtout la trouille que le vendeur me balance à Patoch). Alors, sur le net, c'est plus anonyme, quoi



Ah oui, vu comme ça... Mais gaffe si la pointure est trop petite. Y en a qui ont ouvert un fil pour en parler...  



Amok a dit:


> cinqcent, tu nous saoules. Passe à autre chose. Pour les autres, c'est pareil : ne donnez pas d'importance a ce qui n'en a pas.



Ben si: ce fil est fait pour donner de l'importance à ce genre de trucs. Justement.
:sleep:


----------



## cinqcent (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est pas indûment.
> Et personne ne s'y trompe



Quoi?
J'te demande pardon?
-il me veut quoi le rageux? 
C'est fini oui?
-je préfère.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Cinqcent, c'est quand même vachement sur-évalué non ?


----------



## cinqcent (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Cinqcent, c'est quand même vachement sur-évalué non ?



c'est ça! continue de donner des tours de manivelle dans la machine à te rendre ridicule.

Non mais, c'est fou ça!
on se fait agresser pour un rien ici.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> c'est ça! continue de donner des tours de manivelle dans la machine à te rendre ridicule.
> 
> Non mais, c'est fou ça!
> on se fait agresser pour un rien ici.


 
Oui, tu as raison.
Ne reste pas.

Retourne passer tes jours dans les vieux fils, il y a un week-end de fête à boucher, je suis sûr que BC a dit un truc pas drôle vers mars 2004, tu vas pouvoir le bouler gris que ça va le moucher sévère !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Cinqcent, c'est quand même vachement sur-évalué non ?





PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison.
> Ne reste pas.
> 
> Retourne passer tes jours dans les vieux fils, il y a un week-end de fête à boucher, je suis sûr que BC a dit un truc pas drôle vers mars 2004, tu vas pouvoir le bouler gris que ça va le moucher sévère !



Allez, petit nioube, pars vite et laisse les anciens entre eux dans leur fil à eux.


----------



## cinqcent (26 Décembre 2007)

L'autre qui s'y met.
A croire que j'suis tombé sur un nid.
Bon, et bien moi, je retourne sur les forums techniques. Les gens y sont un peu plus courtois.

Lol la tonalité des coups de boules, ici.
je cite :
odré          Va pisser ailleurs.

Vulgaire, bête et méchant, Quoi!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, c'est ma journée à boule rouge.



Moi ca me deprime, j'ai pas put m'empecher aussi ... Qu'on me coupe internet dans les 15 prochaines minutes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> L'autre qui s'y met.
> A croire que j'suis tombé sur un nid.
> Bon, et bien moi, je retourne sur les forums techniques. Les gens y sont un peu plus courtois.
> 
> ...



:sleep:

Oui. Donc inutile de continuer.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2007)

1658 coups de fil que mackie à dû faire à benjamin pour ouvrir ce fil, et pas un qui floode, j'hallucine.


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> 1658 coups de fil que mackie à dû faire à benjamin pour ouvrir ce fil, et pas un qui floode, j'hallucine.



C'est ça la magie de Noël.


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

cinq cent*s*
enfin, je dis ça, c'est bon, je connais la sortie:rateau:


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> cinq cent*s*
> enfin, je dis ça, c'est bon, je connais la sortie:rateau:



Merci d'être passé.


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Merci d'être passé.



Après 15 jours d'errance dans le grand nord québecois, avec de la neige jusqu'aux oreilles, je reviens doucement 
Les didis à -17°C ne sont pas encore dégelés

Les neurones non plus


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> L'autre qui s'y met.
> A croire que j'suis tombé sur un nid.
> Bon, et bien moi, je retourne sur les forums techniques. Les gens y sont un peu plus courtois.
> 
> ...


Au moins, c'est de la production personnelle et pas une citation à la con


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> 1658 coups de fil que mackie à dû faire à benjamin pour ouvrir ce fil, et pas un qui floode, j'hallucine.



vu le type de (nain)posteur  :rateau:



DJTitanium a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> Oui. Donc inutile de continuer.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2007)

Prout


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> 1658 coups de fil que mackie à dû faire à benjamin pour ouvrir ce fil, et pas un qui floode, j'hallucine.



t'as raison


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Décembre 2007)

ceci dit


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Décembre 2007)

le flood


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2007)

Passe-moi une huître, ma clope est quasi au bout


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> t'as raison



Ouais!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Décembre 2007)

c'est


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Décembre 2007)

mal


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2007)

bof...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2007)

... y'a pire


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Prout



Vite: pomme-R.

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu veux adhérer au club ?
> 
> Non, non, pas le club de ceux qui postent tout nu, ça c'est tirhum (et benjamin aussi, sûrement, puisqu'il a fermé le sujet de notre gourou).


Les posteurs nus, comptez-vous !...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Si tu veux du monde, dénombre plutôt les posteurs nu*L*s, non ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

J'ai pas assez de doigts... 
Chuis nul en calcul, alors je compte sur mes doigts...


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

Faut k'j'me rhabille, j'ai chopé la crève...


----------



## cinqcent (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Si tu veux du monde, dénombre plutôt les posteurs nu*L*s, non ?



Le jeu de mots quoi!
c'est bien toi qui disait il y'a une vingtaine de post, -je cite,

'C'est dur d'intéresser les gens. Surtout pas d'humour. Les gens qui croient en avoir, souvent, ne font rire qu'eux.'



Faut éviter d'uriner en plein vent, si on veut pas tacher son beau costume de clown à grelot.
Isn't it?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, c'est ouvert ?  :love:


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

c'est sympa le petit carré rouge en dessous de ton avatar


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2007)

Pkoi, t'en veux un aussi


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> Le jeu de mots quoi!
> c'est bien toi qui disait il y'a une vingtaine de post, -je cite,
> 
> 'C'est dur d'intéresser les gens. Surtout pas d'humour. Les gens qui croient en avoir, souvent, ne font rire qu'eux.'
> ...


Allez, enlèves ton masque....


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pkoi, t'en veux un aussi



Backat m'a déjà fait une démo


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

'péro... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Backat m'a déjà fait une démo



Tu veux pas une deuxième tournée ?


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu veux pas une deuxième tournée ?



Déjà? J'ai même pas fini le premier vert:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ibserve.


 Objection votre horreur j'i pi comprendre


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> lsdfk qfqmfmqskfùqsd,fvùfno ghjdgf



Julrou ?  si c'est toi, on lâche Mackie à tes trousses


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

Nan, c'est du plus "costaud" que jules...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> Le jeu de mots quoi!
> c'est bien toi qui disait il y'a une vingtaine de post, -je cite,
> 
> 'C'est dur d'intéresser les gens. Surtout pas d'humour. Les gens qui croient en avoir, souvent, ne font rire qu'eux.'
> ...


Dis moi, Ducon
Où as-tu vu que j'essayais de faire de l'humour ?
Que des vérités navrantes te fassent rire, crois bien que j'en suis persuadé, mais que tu croies que mon intention était de te distraire, tu te fous le doigt dans l'il. T'es pas le premier gland à vouloir faire de l'ombre au chêne. Et tu ne seras pas le dernier 

Allez ouste. Pfuit.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, c'est du plus "costaud" que jules...


Ouais. Ça sent le rennais. Mais en même temps, je suis pas sûr. J'ai confiance en la toile pour nous fournir du crétin par pelletés et indéfiniment.

Moi j'dis qu'il bluffe pas.


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça sent le rennais.
> Moi j'dis qu'il bluffe pas.



on dirait du Audiard


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

J'ai pas inventé grand chose là, effectivement&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai confiance en la toile pour nous fournir du crétin par pelletés et indéfiniment.



Qu'on leur coupe les burnes, ils ne se reproduiront pas


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qu'on leur coupe les burnes, ils ne se reproduiront pas



vasechtomie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Je crains que ça ne soit de la génération spontanée


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Je crains que ça ne soit de la génération spontanée



rayon désherbant


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2007)

_bon derennes est là, on peut farcir le chapon.




			troufignac
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

c'est en Bretagne, non ?


_


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2007)

_pour l'affreux normand caché en parigo-tête-ed'vô : Nantes est en Bretagne, toutes mes ex bretonnes le disent et même une vendéenne -> c'est pour dire !   

sinon, moi j'm'en fous, j'l'dis parce que j'aime pas fâcher mes amis bretons (surtout ma p'tite abeille bretonne) et qu'ils ont sûrement raison, mais en soi j'suis du Nord ! 
_


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2007)

nantes ? c'est une ancienne colonie non ?


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2007)

c'était  pas l'un des points de départ du commerce triangulaire vers les colonies ? :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (26 Décembre 2007)

Non .... L'ultraflood !!!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _pour l'affreux normand caché en parigo-tête-ed'vô_



Je ne vois absolument pas de qui tu parles


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Julrou ?  si c'est toi, on lâche Mackie à tes trousses



benjamin la eu avant moi :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2007)

KARL40 a dit:


> Non .... L'ultraflood !!!


Non, du tout.


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne vois absolument pas de qui tu parles



mackie voyons ! 

toi tu ressembles à un bandit corse d'ailleurs


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2007)

Moi, à un bandit corse :affraid:





























Et pkoi pas à Patochman tant que tu y es   :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> mackie voyons !



'foiré 

n.b. penser rayez Nantes de ma carte de Bretagne


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2007)

C'est en Bretagne ?!...


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est en Bretagne ?!...



plus maintenant sur ma carte


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2007)

j'avais une idée pour ce sujet... mmhmmhhh mais je sais pas si c'est possible techniquement  ... moué... bref


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2007)

Bah, demande à *Benjamin*


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2007)

eh bien l'idée qui a l'air d'être en cours semble être de n'avoir qu'un seul sujet où serait autorisé le post commun à la con... comme celui-ci de sujet. En sachant que les posts du même type serait supprimés simplement ailleurs sans autre forme de procès... j'avais pensé à ça il y à qq temps, j'en ai rêvé, l'administration l'a fait ...

Mais en plus, dans l'ultraflood, que les posts ne soient pas comptés OK... mais pourquoi ne pas carrement décompter un post quand un message est apposé ici : un message écrit dans l'ultraflood = 1 post de moins au compteur  ?? gné ? :rateau:

C'est possible techniquement ?


----------



## alèm (26 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> plus maintenant sur ma carte



_ta carte est fausse et ne recouvre aucune vérité 

t'as vu où sur ta carte que Hazebrouck était flamande ? nulle part ? eh bin pourtant le marais aux lièvres fait grandir des lapins flamingands 

voilà, quoi nasu, crapé, parisien ! 

'fin moi j'dis rien mais chez moi, ya des bleds aux noms marrants et significatifs : cayeux, treux, 
_


----------



## KARL40 (27 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non, du tout.



Pardon ... Il m'avait semblé pourtant ....

Je retourne hiberner alors !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais en plus, dans l'ultraflood, que les posts ne soient pas comptés OK... mais pourquoi ne pas carrement décompter un post quand un message est apposé ici : un message écrit dans l'ultraflood = 1 post de moins au compteur  ?? gné ? :rateau:
> 
> C'est possible techniquement ?


 
Ah ouais !!!!

Du coup, mon compteur dégringole - Ponkhead, aux alentours de 1 post par jour, je peux me la péter grave, genre "Oui, moi je ne poste pas de conneries, que des trucs super pesés, pensés"
Trop la classe !


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2007)

Mais quel pervers !!!


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ouais !!!!
> 
> Du coup, mon compteur dégringole - Ponkhead, aux alentours de 1 post par jour, je peux me la péter grave, genre "Oui, moi je ne poste pas de conneries, que des trucs super pesés, pensés"
> Trop la classe !




Mais arrête de couiner, te plains pas, regarde le compteur de mackie ! Si benjamin reglait en décompte le pauvre mackie passerait de 29390 posts à 78 posts en 1 seconde !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais arrête de couiner, te plains pas, regarde le compteur de mackie ! Si benjamin reglait en décompte le pauvre mackie passerait de 29390 posts à 78 posts en 1 seconde !


 
Je ne couine pas si facilement, vois-tu.


----------



## guytantakul (27 Décembre 2007)

Tu n'es donc pas un canard de bain en plastique ?
J'aurais pourtant juré... forme, couleur... ou alors c'est le sifflet qui a morflé ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

C'est ce qui s'use le plus paraît-il&#8230;


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'use le plus paraît-il



Oui, si on s'en sert !


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2007)

Petit sifflet ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Tu n'es donc pas un canard de bain en plastique ?
> J'aurais pourtant juré... forme, couleur... ou alors c'est le sifflet qui a morflé ?



Et la crête ?
hein ?

Tu as déjà vu un canard en plastique avec une crête ?


Z'etes pas très observateurs, les loulous, tout de même !


----------



## Grug (27 Décembre 2007)

c'est ici pour poster ma série de macros de boules de noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Merde !

Alors&#8230; t'es un chapon ? :affraid:


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Petit sifflet ?!...



Backcat ? Nein. Grossss Sifflet.


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2007)

C'est la seule chose dont tu te souviens ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

A part cette énorme douleur, juste après, non. Plus rien


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> A part cette énorme douleur, juste après, non. Plus rien




:rose: :rose: :rose:

Bon, on n'est pas obligé de tomber dans les détails non plus, hein ?!


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> A part cette énorme douleur, juste après, non. Plus rien


Bien fait de m'en tenir... à la bière de _luxe_, tiens !...


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> Bon, on n'est pas obligé de tomber dans les détails non plus, hein ?!


Ça risque de faire peur aux nioubes...


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bien fait de m'en tenir... à la bière de _luxe_, tiens !...



Oh, mais ton heure viendra : c'est fatal !


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2007)

J'compte pas aller à l'étranger, pour l'instant !...


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'compte pas aller à l'étranger, pour l'instant !...



C'est pas très gentil de se moquer du fait qu'elle est penchée (les esprits mauvais diront : tordue). Tu vas le payer ca. Et pas besoin d'aller à Pise pour ca : la prochaine AES suffira !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> Bon, on n'est pas obligé de tomber dans les détails non plus, hein ?!


Un quoi ??? Un _détail_ ?? Tu t'es évanoui 5 jours, et tu es amnésique à cause d'un&#8230; _détail_ ?
C'était bien la peine de suivre 5 ans de thérapie pour qualifier l'équivalent de la bombe à neutrons, l'alter ego de la blitz-krieg, la copie conforme de la bêche de Nicolas le jardinier de _détail_ !!


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pas très gentil de se moquer du fait qu'elle est penchée (les esprits mauvais diront : tordue). Tu vas le payer ca. Et pas besoin d'aller à Pise pour ca : la prochaine AES suffira !


Comme au poker...
Dos au mur !...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2007)

C'était un _gros_ détail ?  :rose:


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'était un _gros_ détail ?  :rose:



Gros, oui, mais pas très long. Un peu comme ces accessoires pour éviter que les portes ne frappent le platre du mur, tu vois ? Comme un nioub qui vient de se prendre un averto : tout courbé du dos, le regard en coin (au détail près que nous avons affaire là a un cyclope).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Gros, oui, mais pas très long. Un peu comme ces accessoires pour éviter que les portes ne frappent le platre du mur, tu vois ? Comme un nioub qui vient de se prendre un averto : tout courbé du dos, le regard en coin (au détail près que nous avons affaire là a un cyclope).


C'est là où vous vous rendez compte que ses problèmes de vue ne datent pas d'aujourd'hui&#8230; :mouais: :hosto:


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est là où vous vous rendez compte que ses problèmes de vue ne datent pas d'aujourd'hui :mouais: :hosto:



Il n'y a pas que la vue qui déconne alors : il y a aussi le gustatif ! Parce que nous pourrions en parler aussi !


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Gros, oui, mais pas très long. Un peu comme ces accessoires pour éviter que les portes ne frappent le platre du mur, tu vois ?



Ah, tu qualifies ces accessoires de _gros_...  






Pov' _tout piti_ chat


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2007)

Oui oui.
Agueusie que ça s'appelle, même !

J'l'ai appris dans l'aile ou la cuisse


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2007)

flooooooooood!!!!


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2007)

Bienvenue joël...
Et à bientôt dans les différents fils....


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> flooooooooood!!!!



Tssssss, tapatoukonpri... Ultraflood dans le titre


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2007)

Ultra


----------



## vleroy (27 Décembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Ultra



poste une photo bon sang!


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

Bordel, chaque année j'oublie que l'UltraFlood© est ré-ouvert :rateau:


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

Et pourtant j'y ai beaucoup participé par le passé


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

Maintenant y'a des protections....


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

Et les compteurs sont désactivés


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

C'est nul à chier


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2007)

mais qui me parle ?


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

C'est devenu merdique


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

iMax a dit:


> C'est devenu merdique



...depuis que je ne suis plus modo


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> mais qui me parle ?



Mackie ta gueule


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

Mon MacBook Pro est toujours au SAV (3 semaines déjà!)


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

délai inconnu pour obtenir un nouveau LCD


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

fait chier


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2007)

nain(connu)suisse a dit:


> délai inconnu pour obtenir un nouveau LCD



mais je vous permet pas, on n'a pas fait les fermetures de bar ensemble


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2007)

mais mais mais... on m'a tjrs dit qu'iMax n'esistait pas


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Ultra



Au moins un qui suit  :love:


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> mais je vous permet pas, on n'a pas fait les fermetures de bar ensemble



Tu ne te souviens pas ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Mackie ta gueule



un grand classique du bar


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2007)

_benjamin, pourquoi t'as dit qu'on pouvait bannir mackie ? 
_


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _benjamin, pourquoi t'as dit qu'on pouvait bannir mackie ?
> _



je ne peu même pas me bannir :rateau:


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2007)

iMax a dit:


> Tu ne te souviens pas ?



non ... il y a avait une démo de pompier :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (27 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> mais mais mais... on m'a tjrs dit qu'iMax n'esistait pas



Ben t'es dans un fil qui n'existe plus.  C'est la 4e dimension ici. :love:

À+


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2007)

Bilbo a dit:


> C'est la 4e dimension ici. :love:
> 
> À+


C'est plutot le retour des morts vivants!


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> non ... il y a avait une démo de pompier :rateau:


chut ça va faire frémir l''Amok


----------



## Nobody (27 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est plutot le retour des morts viavants!



Ben oui, un mort ça vit, avant.

Bon...

Huhum...

Ça s'est drôlement rafraichit, hein? les copains. (merci Gotlib)


----------



## Craquounette (27 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Ça s'est drôlement rafraichit, hein? les copains. (merci Gotlib)



Me dis pas qu'il neige sur ta montagne ?


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2007)

Ça fait une semaine qu'il fait tout blanc. Mais ce n'est que du givre.


Et tu sais ce qu'elles te disent, mes montagnes? D'ailleurs nous avons des pistes de ski "alpin". Elles font facilement 300 m de long. Si. Juré-craché: ptouït.


----------



## katelijn (28 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Ça fait une semaine qu'il fait tout blanc. Mais ce n'est que du givre.


Zot zijn doet geen zeer. :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Zot zijn doet geen zeer. :rateau:



Ja? Wat gebeurt er hier?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2007)

*LIBÉREZ LA WALLONIE BORDEL !!!!
*
Et plus vite que ça​


----------



## katelijn (28 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Ja? Wat gebeurt er hier?



een dikke kus!  



BackCat a dit:


> *LIBÉREZ LA WALLONIE BORDEL !!!!
> *
> Et plus vite que ça​



Va en falloir des descentes de 300 mètres :mouais:


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

_de la part d'un mec qui habite en Flandres Françaises, ça peut faire sourire quand même !  :love: 
_


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> een dikke kus!


 ah, c'est l'heure du porno ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _de la part d'un mec qui habite en Flandres Françaises, ça peut faire sourire quand même !  :love:
> _



Mais quel casse-burnes ce picard breton !!!!


----------



## iMax (28 Décembre 2007)

prout


----------



## iMax (28 Décembre 2007)

Et hop, nouvelle signature.


----------



## iMax (28 Décembre 2007)

Mackie ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Petit sifflet ?!...



Gros pipeau ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2007)

What else ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2007)

Hé !

Et si on racontait l'histoire de nos mac, façon geste ?
Non ?

Ah non.


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais quel casse-burnes ce picard breton !!!!



oh toi le parisien là !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> What else ?!...



Nothing... un pti café ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2007)

Avec un nuage de lait ?!...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Décembre 2007)

J'ai plus de lait... on s'est fini au White Russian hier soir... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2007)

"the piano has been drinking, not me" ?!....  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> "the piano has been drinking, not me" ?!....  :rateau:



Si, aussi...  

Pensée particulière pour "The Big" hier soir (ce matin aussi d'ailleurs :rateau: ), on avait décidé de suivre les conseils ci-dessous afin de vivre "The Big Experience"...  :love:  



> Grace à Hollywood, le White Russian à un peu plus de succès que son Maître : C'est le cocktail préféré du Duc dans le film "The Big Lebowski", film culte.
> 
> Il a une particularité très sympathique ce cocktail, une expérience à vivre et tous ceux qui l'ont vécu ne vous en parleront qu'avec du plaisir absolu : La légende veut que le Duc en buvait réellement pendant le tournage et que son état d'esprit changeait d'une scène à l'autre selon le nombre de White Russian's qu'il buvait : La Big Experience est qu'il faut le suivre. Pour ce faire il vous faut le film "the big lebowski" avec la qualité qu'il se doit si possible (DVD avec un grand écran et le son home cinema de préférence). Il vous faut aussi du lait, de la liqueur de café, de la vodka et de la glaçe.
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> "the piano has been drinking, not me" ?!....  :rateau:



_Full of Bourbon_ plutot alors


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2007)

:love:
_I'm full of bourbon, I can't stand up..._


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _Full of Bourbon_ plutot alors



_I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy_


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

The world will be on a hummer, boys
And we&#8217;ll laugh and we&#8217;ll drink lemonade


 ​


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2007)

zis iz a french foreum


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

Seau iou kenne goh tou feuque iouresselfe !


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2007)

Bis...


----------



## guytantakul (28 Décembre 2007)

too...


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

Kate ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Décembre 2007)

qui ??


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2007)

Kate! ©


----------



## Grug (28 Décembre 2007)

Imax is back :love:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

Bah, iMax n'existe pas voyons


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

c'est juste une histoire qui sert a faire peur aux enfants


----------



## Grug (28 Décembre 2007)

ce sujet non plus&#8230;

mais chut


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

Un peu comme le Père Fouettard


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est juste une histoire qui sert a faire peur aux enfants



_tandis que toi t'existes et tu fais peur aux jeunes femmes ! _


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

Qu'il fait peur tout court :affraid:


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _tandis que toi t'existes et tu fais peur aux jeunes femmes ! _



vive les femmes mures


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> vive les femmes mures



ah bah oui ! c'est celles que tu vois dans les bras de ton père La Moke !!


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> ah bah oui ! c'est celles que tu vois dans les bras de ton père La Moke !!



il faut  savoir tuer le père 

Think Arsenic ®©


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

pense à noyer ses rejetons en même temps. Je crois que tu n'aimes pas l'eau, je t'ai prévu une croisière dans le Golfe du Morbihan, ya des endroits sympas où apprendre à nager&#8230; du côté de Gavrinis par exemple&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

Un léger courant ?


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

ayant été toucher par la grace de dieu&#8482;®© je marcherai sur l'eau


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

_ah bah voilà, tu aimes les femmes mûres&#8230;

mais bon, Doc n'est pas une femme&#8230; et sa grâce c'est son prétexte à lui ! 
_


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _ah bah voilà, tu aimes les femmes mûres
> 
> mais bon, Doc n'est pas une femme et sa grâce c'est son prétexte à lui !
> _



c'est pas ce que tu disais hier soir


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

Mackie qui se rappelle d'un _hier soir_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ... je marcherai sur l'eau



commence par en boire


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> commence par en boire



flotte, mais ne coule pas :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

manquait plus que le cucumber masked


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> flotte, mais ne coule pas :rateau:



tu vomis beaucoup. surtout.


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> tu vomis beaucoup. surtout.



c'est la faute aux pâtes


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est la faute aux pâtes



finalement, t'es un peu breton aussi


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> finalement, t'es un peu breton aussi



p'te ben que oui, p'te ben que non


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

çà c'est normand


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> çà c'est normand



c'est ben vrai tout ça !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

Mèèèèèèèère Denis !!!


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mèèèèèèèère Denis !!!



c'est pas vrai tout ça


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2007)

Un rien l'excite, à son âge.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

Mère Denis, je dirais que c'est plus contemporain de l'Amoque que du Trooper : je suis biieeeeeennnnnn plus jeune que lui


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]gdUaaty96cs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mère Denis, je dirais que c'est plus contemporain de l'Amoque que du Trooper : je suis biieeeeeennnnnn plus jeune que lui



t'imagine si amok avait fais de petit avec mère denis ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

Pire que Mackie, naaaaan :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2007)

L'amok n'est pas si vieux, et surtout, il a pas perdu l'empire


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2007)

C'est Palpatine le coupable


----------



## guytantakul (29 Décembre 2007)

La mère denis reste sans conteste une icône majeure de la vague punk, faut pas déconner avec ça, merdre !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2007)

Pré punk même 

/mode Arte ON : 1/4 heure culturel


----------



## guytantakul (29 Décembre 2007)

En tout cas, chez nous, c'était comme un dieu, la mère denis. 
Chacun en avait un badge sur son perf entre les clous, les lames gilette et les épingles à nourrice...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est la faute aux pâtes


Ouais ouais ouais.
Dommage, tu n'auras eu qu'une fois l'occasion de manger en tant que mon invité.

Pas bon signe ça.


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2007)

moi j'y ai pas eu le droit, je peux revenir en troisième et jusqu'à la douzième semaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Bah&#8230; c'est comme si t'avais la clé, toi&#8230; faut qu'j'te fasse un plan ?


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2007)

j't'f'rais un plan pour chez moi aussi ! 

l'train y vient direct !


----------



## Franswa (31 Décembre 2007)

ça faisait longtemps tiens ! :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (31 Décembre 2007)

j'veux être dans ce post mythique


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

putain, ce fil est de retour, j'avais oublié... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

dingue...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2007)

Ultra dingue ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

pire!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (31 Décembre 2007)

grave


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> putain, ce fil est de retour, j'avais oublié... :love: :love: :love:



T'es comme moi... Alzeihmer nous guette  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'es comme moi... Alzeihmer nous guette  :love:



qui ça?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

'tain, pour un fil à flood, c'est calme... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

très calme...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

limite trop calme...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

on se ferait presque chier...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

bon, c'est pas tout ça...
mais bon...
:sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour Mr


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

Merde, un trooper. 
Je suis repéré.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2007)

Target acquired


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

Ah non, c'est un vieux trooper, il n'a pas du me voir...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2007)

3, 2, 1 ignitiooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

Raté.
Un trooper myope, c'est ma chance!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

Il a calé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

t'entends comme il craque au niveau des articulations?


----------



## IceandFire (31 Décembre 2007)

oh un Fab !


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

ah ben voila, t'avais raison, il a calé.
C'est ou la tirette comme sur les tondeuses pour redémarrer ce modèle?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

Damned, un photographe vendu au Grand Capital. On est cernés!


----------



## IceandFire (31 Décembre 2007)

eh l'acteur réalisateur qui écoute desireless


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

La tirette ferai tout dégringoler.

Faut y aller à la poussette. Du haut d'une falaise, truc du genre. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

Desireless revient à la mode. Pour un peu je danserais la techtonik dessus... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> La tirette ferai tout dégringoler.
> 
> Faut y aller à la poussette. Du haut d'une falaise, truc du genre. :love:



A tous les coups, c'est le joint de culasse qui a lâché. Ca va encore couler partout...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca va encore couler partout...



Tu voulais dire baver ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu voulais dire baver ?



Voire même les deux ensemble...


----------



## IceandFire (31 Décembre 2007)

Tektonik non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> Tektonik non ?



ouais, si tu veux.
Je me suis gourré, ça doit être pour ça que j'ai des plaques... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voire même les deux ensemble...


En fait, avec sa poche, ça suinte en permanence....


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> En fait, avec sa poche, ça suinte en permanence....



C'est plus un Trooper, c'est le Mannekenpis...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2007)

Beurk.

Bonne soirée mi'sieurs.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

Voila qu'il a oublié qu'il était venu poster là le trooper...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

Bon, allez. Je vais fêter dignement (ou pas...) cette année qui finit.
A l'année prochaine, faîtes gaffe à votre foie... :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (31 Décembre 2007)

t'es que tonique ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est plus un Trooper, c'est le Mannekenpis...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila qu'il a oublié qu'il était venu poster là le trooper...


Que veux-tu...
Ça finit par remonter jusqu'au casque...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> t'es que tonique ?



Je suis vachement tonique, regarde: 

[YOUTUBE]7v0japRnms8&rel=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IceandFire (31 Décembre 2007)




----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2007)

bon, ça ferme quand ?


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2007)

l'année prochaine.


----------



## vleroy (31 Décembre 2007)

en 2009?


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> l'année prochaine.



dans 30 minutes quoi


----------



## vleroy (31 Décembre 2007)

25 maintenant


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Décembre 2007)

Bonne année à tous !


Et gros bizouxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Votre Pharmacien


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> en 2009?



2008 vleroy, 2008..... :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (31 Décembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> 2008 vleroy, 2008..... :rateau:



promis, je synchronise sur les serveurs apple cette année


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2008)

bon néné :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon néné :rateau:



de permanence, ne veut pas dire sans un verre, à ta santé


----------



## flotow (1 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> de permanence, ne veut pas dire sans un verre, à ta santé


 
a mon avis, il est deja au point de non retour

quand a moi, y'a de l'acool en bas (mal pharmacos )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bonne année à tous !
> 
> 
> Et gros bizouxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...




Rassure moi, c'était pas toi le pharmacien éthologue que j'ai croisé au p'tit ibiza t'à l'heure ? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Janvier 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Rassure moi, c'était pas toi le pharmacien éthologue que j'ai croisé au p'tit ibiza t'à l'heure ? :mouais: :rateau:



Heu non à cette heure là je dormais....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ...faîtes gaffe à votre foie... :rateau:



trop tard... ouch ce réveillon !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah ben voila, t'avais raison, il a calé.
> C'est ou la tirette comme sur les tondeuses pour redémarrer ce modèle?



Nan, pas celle tirette là :rose: 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> tirhum a dit:
> 
> 
> > En fait, avec sa poche, ça suinte en permanence....
> ...


Jaloux  



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila qu'il a oublié qu'il était venu poster là le trooper...


C'est qui le Trooper ? :mouais:  

Et meilleurs voeux à l'Ultraflood :love:


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2008)

'lut


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2008)

Tiens ça marche encore? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2008)

_message personnel pour mackie : 

bordel monstre

benjamin trouve que ça fait désordre dans la cour de l'immeuble, tu peux ranger ?
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2008)

bon, à l'année prochaine alors!


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _message personnel pour mackie :
> 
> bordel monstre
> 
> ...



:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2008)

un dernier pour la route...


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas l'homme qui prend le flood, c'est le flood qui prend l'homme ..tralalaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2008)

pouic


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2008)

Arrête de jouer avec le petit canard d'Amok...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2008)

et beh !


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arrête de jouer avec le petit canard d'Amok...


et qui a la petite excroissance tordue ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2008)

La petite excroissance tordue c'est le truc qui reste à l'extérieur m'a-t-il dit&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> La petite excroissance tordue c'est le truc qui reste à l'extérieur m'a-t-il dit


c'est à chaque fois qu'il sers les fesses, bruit du pouic ?


----------



## guytantakul (2 Janvier 2008)

C'est le sifflet, voyons... enfin...


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2008)

On parle de sifflet ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2008)

Et le train ..trois fois ?


----------



## Franswa (2 Janvier 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Et le train ..trois fois ?


Oui je crois que c'est ça !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2008)




----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2008)

on a pas parlé de film porno pourtant ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

A 0.10 dollar la minute, j'vous dis tout de suite que cela me saoule de tout lire ce qui s'est passe au Bar ...​


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2008)

ULTRAFLOOD payant ?


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2008)

odré a dit:


> A 0.10 dollar la minute, j'vous dis tout de suite que cela me saoule de tout lire ce qui s'est passe au Bar ...​



tu en est bien a 45 $ la ? :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Janvier 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> ULTRAFLOOD payant ?



Le Pay per view oui, le Pay per Flood : jamais


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Janvier 2008)

A plus de MGZ ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Tu atterris toi


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Janvier 2008)

et en douceur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

La MGZ est chez mac4ever maintenant


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> La MGZ est chez mac4ever maintenant



on aura tout vu dans ce monde de merde


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2008)

Dark Templar a dit:


> et en douceur


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2008)

Dark Templar a dit:


> A plus de MGZ ?


Boulet  



BackCat a dit:


> La MGZ est chez mac4ever maintenant


_O tempora o mores_ :rose:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Janvier 2008)

Bon y a toujours un emmerdeur siglé MGZ qui traîne dans le coin, t'inquiètes pas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> _O tempora _


Ah non !

On dit "Au temps pour moi" - qu'est-ce que c'est que cette orthographe lamentable ?
(en plus, BC, il y tient)


----------



## Franswa (3 Janvier 2008)

gna gna gna


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non !
> 
> On dit "Au temps pour moi" - qu'est-ce que c'est que cette orthographe lamentable ?
> (en plus, BC, il y tient)


Je ne tiens plus qu'à un fil&#8230; laisse couler


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

C'est dommage, j'aurais bien aimé te voir là...



(et hop, petit coup de pub)


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> (et hop, petit coup de pub)



Quel talent, c'est presque de la pub subliminale tellement c'est discret... :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Janvier 2008)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4529173 a dit:
			
		

> Bon y a toujours un emmerdeur siglé MGZ qui traîne dans le coin, t'inquiètes pas


Au début j'ai cru que tu parlais de toi, à cause du tag [MGZ].

Mais après réflexion, tout le monde sait que gKat vient de la MGZ.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2008)

Oui, mais incognito... j'ai jamais eu le tag    ©ombo


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

La MGZ est un mythe, un peu comme le père Noël, le Cercle ou la petite souris.
Ça n'existe pas, ces choses là.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2008)

Permets-moi de rectifier : n'existe _plus_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Permets-moi de rectifier : n'existe _plus_


Mais alors...

Ça voudrait dire que le père Noël ?...

Mon Dieu !

Vivement que s'ouvrent complètement les archives de la CIA !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais alors...
> 
> Ça voudrait dire que le père Noël ?...



Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttt


----------



## Craquounette (3 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arrête de jouer avec le petit canard d'Amok...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttt


Ouais, Dark Tintin pourrait te lire :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Ouais, Dark Tintin pourrait te lire :affraid:


Meuh non...

A cette heure-ci, après un grand verre de lait chaud, il est allé se coucher et il fait des rêves ou Oui-Oui l'emmène se promener au pays des jouets dans son beau taxi.

Aucun risque.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2008)

Si çà pouvait être vrai... :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Meuh non...
> 
> A cette heure-ci, après un grand verre de lait chaud, il est allé se coucher et il fait des rêves ou Oui-Oui l'emmène se promener au pays des jouets dans son beau taxi.
> 
> Aucun risque.


Oui enfin ceci dit c'est quand même le filleul de l'Amok, donc on peut s'attendre aux pires perversions. C'est pas lui qui réclamait une peluche Mackie pour s'entraîner à la pratique du Vaudou ? Quand il passera à la formation DocEvil et Sonnyboy, on pourra chanter un Te Deum à la peluche


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2008)

[MGZ] Black Beru;4529173 a dit:
			
		

> Bon y a toujours un emmerdeur siglé MGZ qui traîne dans le coin, t'inquiètes pas



toujours 10 ans de retard


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> ULTRAFLOOD payant ?


 
Ben vi ....



macinside a dit:


> tu en est bien a 45 $ la ? :love:


 
j'upload des photos aussi en meme temps alors la note va etre sucree ...​


----------



## tantoillane (4 Janvier 2008)

plouf​


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2008)

ça c'est rude


----------



## Nobody (4 Janvier 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> ça c'est rude...



...boy.


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> ...boy.





boy's boy's ...


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2008)

ya pas de ' dans la chanson, elle en veut plusieurs&#8230;


maiselle te veut pas toi !


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ya pas de ' dans la chanson, elle en veut plusieurs
> 
> 
> maiselle te veut pas toi !



z'avez des preuves ?  la maiselle est-elle de Brest ?


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> z'avez des preuves ?  la maiselle est-elle de Brest ?



non elle est italienne et elle dit que t'as même pas de cazzo nel pantalone
et apprends à écrire bordel  tu deviens presque incompréhensible


----------



## guytantakul (5 Janvier 2008)

En tout cas, j'y suis pour rien !


----------



## Bladrak (5 Janvier 2008)

Bjour les gens !

Depuis quand ça flood ici hein ? Tssst... C'est vraiment pu ce que c'était... 

Et sinon la maiselle a toujours des supers maillots de bain !


----------



## Craquounette (5 Janvier 2008)

Même ici c'est interdit de fumer ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2008)

Bladrak a dit:


> Et sinon la maiselle a toujours des supers maillots de bain !



oui surtout quand c'est toi qui les enfile !


----------



## Bladrak (5 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> oui surtout quand c'est toi qui les enfile !


Les maillots de bain ou les maiselles ?


----------



## Always-One (6 Janvier 2008)

Prout Prout Prout!


----------



## guytantakul (6 Janvier 2008)

Ah, c'est donc pas les maillots. 
C'est screech-screech-screech sinon


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2008)

On accepte les nioubes dans ce fil? :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2008)

Tain c'est quoi ce sujet de merde


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On accepte les nioubes dans ce fil? :mouais:



Alèm est un nioube ? 

On m'aurait menti ? :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Janvier 2008)

C'est bizarre que ce soit encore ouvert ici


----------



## Bilbo (7 Janvier 2008)

Franswa a dit:


> C'est bizarre que ce soit encore ouvert ici



Ben c'est ce nioub de Alèm qui tient la maison. Il aime bien les grande salles ouvertes à tous. :love:

À+


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2008)

Les salles ouvertes à tous les vents ? 








:rose:


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les salles ouvertes à tous les vents ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça sent pas bon cette histoire


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2008)




----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2008)

T'as un gros Q jaune


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2008)

Ouais !.... :style:


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Alèm est un nioube ?
> 
> On m'aurait menti ? :mouais:  :love:





Bilbo a dit:


> Ben c'est ce nioub de Alèm qui tient la maison. Il aime bien les grande salles ouvertes à tous. :love:
> 
> À+



v'la ti pas que deux vieux croulants se payent ma trogne 

bandes de trolls !:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2008)

c'est vrai qu'il commence à faire un peu club 3ém age ce fil... manque plus qu'Amok tiens... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est vrai qu'il commence à faire un peu club 3ém age ce fil... manque plus qu'Amok tiens... :rateau:



tu peux parler, concombre tout fripé va !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu peux parler, concombre tout fripé va !



on avait dit, pas d'allusion séquessuelle  :hein:


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2008)

on ne peut pas parler de tes minuscules cucurbitacées toutes flasques ?


----------



## Craquounette (7 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> on ne peut pas parler de tes minuscules cucurbitacées toutes flasques ?



Tout ce qui est vert n'est pas forcément ferme, il est vrai  



			
				LeConcombreAuFondDuBac a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il commence à faire un peu club 3ém age ce fil... manque plus qu'Amok tiens... :rateau:



A cette heure-ci ??? Tu rêves! Le couvre-feu a déjà eu lieu


----------



## Nobody (7 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tout ce qui est vert n'est pas forcément ferme, il est vrai



Effectivement...





:rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (7 Janvier 2008)

Rhaaaaaa c'est quoi ce truc ??? :affraid: :affraid: 

Une spécialité montagnarde de par chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Effectivement...
> _tof_
> 
> :rateau:



T'as été faire un tour à Aachen?


----------



## Nobody (7 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Rhaaaaaa c'est quoi ce truc ??? :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Une spécialité montagnarde de par chez toi ?



Ouaip. Un truc qui tient bien au corps pour les courses en montagne. Des sucres lents qui donnent des forces pour les 5 à 6 heures de grimpette.  



gloup gloup a dit:


> T'as été faire un tour à Aachen?



Nan. À Maestricht.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Nan. À Maestricht.



Je me disais bien que c'était un peu space comme truc


----------



## Bilbo (8 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je me disais bien que c'était un peu space comme truc&#8230;


Ça floode par ici. :hein:

À+


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2008)

ah bon ?


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2008)

nan, vraiment, j'vois pas pourquoi tu dis ça !


----------



## Bladrak (8 Janvier 2008)

Quelle idée...


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2008)

surtout quand on parle de gamerz se prenant pour des flaisselles et enfilant des bikinis deux pièces, rien à voir voyons !


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Janvier 2008)

ah oui, quand même...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2008)

Si le fil "autoportrait" commence à s'étendre ici


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si le fil "autoportrait" commence à s'étendre ici



je ne parle pas aux mafieux normands-corses ! 

et en plus un clone, imaginez


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2008)

Et faut ki vide sa poche...
Poche du matin...


----------



## alèm (8 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poche du matin...



fais pas le malin (?)


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Janvier 2008)

... pipi plein les mains...


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2008)

Mon premier flood :love: quelle émotion

et pour suivre la rime,

j'reviendrai demain ...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Janvier 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Mon premier flood :love: quelle émotion
> 
> et pour suivre la rime,
> 
> j'reviendrai demain ...



Fayot


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2008)

Définition de flooder:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Déni_de_service

Vous êtes sur ? On peut y aller :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Janvier 2008)

On fait quoi à ton avis ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2008)

parce que toi tu flood avec une phrase de plus de 2 mots ?


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2008)

wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> Le flood est l'abus de caractères signifiants ou insignifiants&#8230;



bon, on peut continuer maintenanttrrpldlp ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2008)

Ja gern


----------



## Nobody (9 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Définition de flooder:
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Déni_de_service
> 
> Vous êtes sur ? On peut y aller :rateau:





guytantakul a dit:


> On fait quoi à ton avis ?





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> parce que toi tu flood avec une phrase de plus de 2 mots ?



On n'est pas dans un forum technique, merde, ressaisissez-vous! 

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2008)

On est pas obligé de parler Mac, alors ?!...


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> On est pas obligé de parler Mac, alors ?!...


kamoulox !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2008)

Personne a un iPhone à revendre sinon ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2008)

Grug a dit:


> kamoulox !


:mouais: 
J'y comprendrais jamais rien à ce jeu !...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> :mouais:
> J'y comprendrais jamais rien à ce jeu !...



donc tu sais jouer... simple non ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2008)

:style: :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (9 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> On est pas obligé de parler Mac, alors ?!...



Non, tu peux parler aussi de leurs périprostiputes.


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2008)

Aaaahh !!...


----------



## rofusionodd (9 Janvier 2008)

Un petit coup,..


WAZAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2008)

_pfff..._


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2008)

lorem ipsum


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _pfff..._


Je te trouve un peu sévère car tu n'as jamais fais ça :



rofusionodd a dit:


> Un petit coup,..
> 
> 
> WAZAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


Sachant que :

rofusionodd
Nouveau membre

Date d'inscription: 09/01/08
Messages: 0
Disco:


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2008)

Et moi je trouve ca bizarre un post avec un nombre affiché de post de 0 ...
Il faudrait initiliser le compteur à 1 dans ce cas 
Mais cela poserait alors des problèmes d'éthique ...


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Et moi je trouve ca bizarre un post avec un nombre affiché de post de 0 ...
> Il faudrait initiliser le compteur à 1 dans ce cas
> Mais cela poserait alors des problèmes d'éthique ...



Et oui ca voudrait revenir à accorder un post à chaque personne inscrite par le simple fait qu'elle s'est inscrite


----------



## vleroy (9 Janvier 2008)

bon on en a un en post nul, on en a un en disco négatif... et le système plante pas   
c'est la stabilité de l'OS ça


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2008)

Je floode je floode ... mais j'en oublie l'essentiel ... 
Comment qu'c'est les gars ? On a pas sommeil ?


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> bon on en a un en post nul, on en a un en disco négatif... et le système plante pas
> c'est la stabilité de l'OS ça



C'est vrai qu'il a l'air assez stable ce forum ... c'est quoi comme OS ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2008)

rien. purée de rien. bande de mouslines !!


----------



## vleroy (9 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> rien. purée de rien. bande de mouslines !!



Mais de quoi parles-tu???? de cela?

_(mousline, mousline, tu veux te battre comme à la cantine?)_


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Mais de quoi parles-tu???? de cela?
> 
> _(mousline, mousline, tu veux te battre comme à la cantine?)_



tu perdras !! mes potes des Jeanlain m'ont appris leurs tours !

[dm]x32ky4[/dm]

surtout le mec au pull jaune aka William Flaherty aka WillFlash

bref, un pote !


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je te trouve un peu sévère car tu n'as jamais fais ça :
> 
> 
> Sachant que :
> ...



raah tu dis ça parceque c'est encore un de tes pseudos fictifs


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> surtout le mec au pull jaune aka William Flaherty aka WillFlash
> 
> bref, un pote !


c'est un cousin ou un frère de Mackie ?:mouais::rateau:


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> surtout le mec au pull jaune aka William Flaherty aka WillFlash
> 
> bref, un pote !



c'est bien ce que je dis, t'es un gars bien , mais t'as de mauvaises fréquentations


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il a l'air assez stable ce forum ... c'est quoi comme OS ? :rateau:



un fémur&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Bladrak (10 Janvier 2008)

M'enfin chaton...


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> un fémur&#8230; :sleep:


ah bon ? je croyais qu'il s'agissait plutôt d'un corps caverneux&#8230;


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Tiens aujourd'hui j'ai decidé de ne pas flooder ...


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

dit un membre avec 62 messages&#8230;


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> dit un membre avec 62 messages


C'est beaucoup tu trouves ?


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> C'est beaucoup tu trouves ?



c'est énorme


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Tiens au fait alem t'es métis de quelle marque ?
Moi je suis couscous-frite et toi ?


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est énorme



Bah surtout que ca fait au moins trois messages que j'en suis à 62 lol


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Tiens au fait alem t'es métis de quelle marque ?
> Moi je suis couscous-frite et toi ?



Alèm, ça doit être blanquette de veau / ficelle picarde


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Bah surtout que ca fait au moins trois messages que j'en suis à 62 lol



le compteur est désactivé dans cette section


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

pas mal couscous-frites&#8230; 

moi je serais donc Bifana aux moules grattiné au maroilles-frites&#8230; 

pour la blanquette de veau, j'vois pas mais pour les ficelles picardes, j'adore celles de ma maman (ainsi que ses délicieuses flamiches* ou tartes aux pommes&#8230; ) mais elle ne fait pas de caqhuse, dommage&#8230; 


*le premier qui confond avec la flammekueche est un abruti&#8230; la flamiche est une "tarte aux poérieux" (ou poreaux)


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pas mal couscous-frites
> moi je serais donc Bifana aux moules grattiné au maroilles-frites



Oulala c'est compliqué tout ça 
T'es parents sont de chez Moulinex ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est énorme


Si t'es jaloux, tu demandes - on doit pouvoir t'en effacer en masse.


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si t'es jaloux, tu demandes - on doit pouvoir t'en effacer en masse.



*"Je vous demande de vous arrêter"*


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> *"Je vous demande de vous arrêter"*



Cyril sort de ce corps :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

Cyril????
Tu vois ce qui m'ennuie dans l'idée qu'il y ait un double qui m'habite, c'est que ce soit pas une fille... pffff


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Oulala c'est compliqué tout ça
> T'es parents sont de chez Moulinex ?



Mouliquoi ? Mousline plutôt encore que je préfère Vico vu que c'est "paÿsse"

dans le nord tout est compliqué, comme dire les O correctement mais j'aime bien un gars = un go, la Baule = la Bole j'adoreeeeeeeee


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

dis Youyou, tu confonds Cyril Hanouna (à une lettre près c'était une lumière comprenne qui pourra) avec Edouard Balladur ?


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Cyril????
> Tu vois ce qui m'ennuie dans l'idée qu'il y ait un double qui m'habite, c'est que ce soit pas une fille... pffff


Bah oui Cyril Hanouna non ? ou peut etre Jonathan Lambert?


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Moulinex ... la marque des mixeurs :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Mais, du temps de la gloire balladurienne, quand Edouard s'exhibait dans le métro et déchainait les foules par son magnétisme animal, Youyou avait dans les... 13 ans ?

Il ignore à quel point Doudou était alors le Carla Bruni de l'époque !


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

je croyais que c'était plutôt Numark&#8230; j'ai du me gourrer !


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais, du temps de la gloire balladurienne, quand Edouard s'exhibait dans le métro et déchainait les foules par son magnétisme animal, Youyou avait dans les... 13 ans ?
> 
> Il ignore à quel point Doudou était alors le Carla Bruni de l'époque !



à tel point qu'_il faisait chaud _dans les râmes normal, Balladur en Pole Dancer


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais, du temps de la gloire balladurienne, quand Edouard s'exhibait dans le métro et déchainait les foules par son magnétisme animal, Youyou avait dans les... 13 ans ?
> Il ignore à quel point Doudou était alors le Carla Bruni de l'époque !



Comment tu sais que je faisais de l'exhib à 13 ans dis ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Comment tu sais que je faisais de l'exhib à 13 ans dis ?


Non, pas toi, Doudou !

Edouard Balladur. Tu n'as jamais entendu parler de Edouard Balladur ?
Le roi des exhib', le top des extravertis, le nabab du sex-appeal !

Non ?



(Sinon, je sais tout, je suis omniscient. Mais chut. Je suis là incognito.)


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> dis Youyou, tu confonds Cyril Hanouna (à une lettre près c'était une lumière comprenne qui pourra) avec Edouard Balladur ?


Marcel Hanoun ?


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Edouard Balladur. Tu n'as jamais entendu parler de Edouard Balladur ?



Oui si je crois il me semble.
C'était un bonimenteur non ?


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Marcel Hanoun ?



Hanouka juste Hanouka la fêtes des lumières.


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> C'était un bonimenteur non ?



mécréant, c'était la classe oui... Et avec un ton légèrement condescendant


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Oui si je crois il me semble.
> C'était un bonimenteur non ?



non, c'était plutot un mauvais menteur comme Jacques. Mais justement, c'était ça qui était drôle presque autant que la dissolution.


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Et ce fameux balladur est le père spirituel de notre cher et bien aimé président. Enfin ...


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

spirituel ? non, je ne pense pas. notre président actuel a dit qu'il n'était pas "un de ces intellectuels qui&#8230;". Donc il ne pense pas, jamais. il agit enfin s'agite.


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> il agit enfin s'agite.



J'aime beaucoup


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

le fond d'un de mes sites&#8230;


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

ceci dit, je ne suis pas rigolo*te* !! 

Rigolo voire gigolo mais pas rigolo*te*, naméo !!!


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ceci dit, je ne suis pas rigolo*te* !!
> Rigolo voire gigolo mais pas rigolo*te*, naméo !!!



Désolé 
C'est le métis errante qui m'a perturbé lol


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

j'ai pas dit métis ni métisse (déjà là tu aurais du réfléchir) mais mètis, regarde l'accent, ce n'est pas le même !! 


tu es le premier à te faire avoir ceci dit et le deuxième à m'en parler !


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai pas dit métis ni métisse (déjà là tu aurais du réfléchir) mais mètis, regarde l'accent, ce n'est pas le même !!
> tu es le premier à te faire avoir ceci dit et le deuxième à m'en parler !



Ah mince alors ... du coup j'ai l'air con 
Comme quoi on en apprend chaque jours lol


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ceci dit, je ne suis pas rigolo*te* !!
> 
> Rigolo voire gigolo mais pas rigolo*te*, naméo !!!




On nous aurait menti?


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On nous aurait menti?



Eh bah alors je suis pas le seul ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Eh bah alors je suis pas le seul ...




Je crois bien que si... :rateau:


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je crois bien que si... :rateau:


Bah je suis sur que non moi  il doit y en avoir pleins qui sont tombés dans le panneau
Tout le monde n'a pas fait des études littéraires ...


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Bah je suis sur que non moi  il doit y en avoir pleins qui sont tombés dans le panneau
> Tout le monde n'a pas fait des études littéraires ...



Mais Alèm est un concept, et pour certains détraqués, c'est un fantasme... :rateau:


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Mais Alèm est un concept, et pour certains détraqués, c'est un fantasme... :rateau:



Hein ... scoop ?


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

j'aime quand tu parles de moi comme un fantasme vleroy

mais je crois que j'atteinds mes limites


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Bah je suis sur que non moi  il doit y en avoir pleins qui sont tombés dans le panneau
> Tout le monde n'a pas fait des études littéraires ...



*Tais-toi donc le nioube*


Voila qui résume parfaitement toutes les pages du topic sur l'ambiance Macgé qui se dégrade...


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'aime quand tu parles de moi comme un fantasme vleroy



ne nous emballons pas 

(mais courage, je vois que certains fils présentent une dose d'ingratitude)


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

ceux qui tiennent à c&#339;ur&#8230; ceux pour lesquels je m'use tous les jours&#8230;

pas grave&#8230; d'autres feront ça ou rien&#8230;

mais surement pas ceux qui critiquent&#8230;

dommage je les aimais bien ces cons&#8230; dommage qu'ils accumulent leur ranc&#339;ur de leur côté par messagerie et autre connerie.

assez cons pour faire des scandales parce que trop cons pour parler en direct


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ceux qui tiennent à cur ceux pour lesquels je m'use tous les jours
> 
> pas grave d'autres feront ça ou rien
> 
> ...



tu te fais du mal.


T'as pris ton cachet mon biquet?


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

non mais j'y vais

des vitamines&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ceux qui tiennent à cur ceux pour lesquels je m'use tous les jours
> 
> pas grave d'autres feront ça ou rien
> 
> ...



cela rejoint mon post d'hier et ce matin sur une certaine absence de communication, alors qu'un forum est par définition un outil de communication.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

Tiens, ça me fait plaisir...


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

le ginseng ne me servira à rien mais c'est genil ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ah bon ? je croyais qu'il s'agissait plutôt d'un corps caverneux&#8230;


Certains corps caverneux ne méritent pas la comparaison avec un OS


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

aucun d'ailleurs&#8230;


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

à part Rezba et zarathoustra mais c'est bien parce que c'est eux !


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

flooder avec un post toutes les trente secondes invitent aux maux à mots !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Tiens pas de quatralassuite !


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

je n'y avais même pas pensé


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Ben voyons !


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

mais&#8230;


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

belote


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Par hasard, ç'aurait été pire. Il fallait que je fasse quelque chose


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mais



rebelote


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> rebelote



et dix de der !


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

naméo !


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

bah alors !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Merde&#8230;
Peu pas être partout moi


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

facile ! 


(trop ! )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

ouep.
Je ne suis plus que l'ombre de moi-même on dirait


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> ouep.
> Je ne suis plus que l'ombre de moi-même on dirait



Ca pourrait être pire.
Tu pourrais être l'ombre de ta main
l'ombre de ton chien...


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

il fait dans le lyrique le fab&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Ne Mackie-te pas,
ne Mackie-te pas ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

il faut tout plier


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

tout peut se plier !

ou tout peut se peuplier


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

qui ne fuit déjà&#8230;


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> youyou54 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bah je suis sur que non moi  il doit y en avoir pleins qui sont tombés dans le panneau
> ...



Bah alors ... c'est comme ca qu'on traite les nouveaux 
Et puis je suis pas si nouveaux que ca ... j'ai 64 posts c'est ENORME :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Voyons...



Qui s'enfouit déjà ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Bah alors ... c'est comme ca qu'on traite les nouveaux
> Et puis je suis pas si nouveaux que ca ... j'ai 64 posts c'est ENORME :rateau:


Alors, dans l'ordre :
1 : oui
2 : non


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Alors, dans l'ordre :
> 1 : oui
> 2 : non



Concis


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

cirque ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> cirque ?


Non ! Sire ! :king:


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> cirque ?


pinder


----------



## Bladrak (10 Janvier 2008)

CTB ?

(désolé...)


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> cirque ?


Et non si tu veux savoir


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Et non si tu veux savoir



on préfère pas.


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> on préfère pas.


Sûr ...
Parce que de toute facon il me faut un avatar :rateau:


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

oublier le temps (et dire au temps pour moi ô tempora ô mores ! )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Magne, alors. Parfois, certains nouveaux n'ont jamais le temps d'en choisir un&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Sûr ...
> Parce que de toute facon il me faut un avatar :rateau:


Non, mais on t'a dit non.

Et si tu te trouves un joli avatar, sache qu'il y a un joli sujet ouvert au bar tout plein d'appel à la créativité photographique.

Mais bon, je dis ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, mais on t'a dit non.
> 
> Et si tu te trouves un joli avatar, sache qu'il y a un joli sujet ouvert au bar tout plein d'appel à la créativité photographique.
> 
> Mais bon, je dis ça...



t'es pas fou, il va se répandre partout après... :rateau:


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, mais on t'a dit non.
> Et si tu te trouves un joli avatar, sache qu'il y a un joli sujet ouvert au bar tout plein d'appel à la créativité photographique.
> Mais bon, je dis ça...



Vais voir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Et meeeeeerde


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> t'es pas fou, il va se répandre partout après... :rateau:


 


youyou54 a dit:


> Vais voir


 
Un moment d'égarement, sans doute.


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et meeeeeerde


Il est trop long ce thread ...
... Je vais plutot en chiper un ... le tien est pas mal d'ailleurs :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Ça, c'est bannissement direct. Essaye.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2008)

"chiper" !!!     ptain, j'avais pas vu ce mot depuis... oula... ha oui quand même...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2008)

"Ne me chipe pas..."


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et meeeeeerde


 
C'est le début du film - le scientifique génial, mais un peu maladroit, faisait joujou avec son machin mutant qu'il venait de découvrir quand un mouvement malencontreux lui fit péter l'éprouvette et lâcher la chose sur la ville endormie et innocente...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> "Ne me chipe pas..."



héhé, un de mes meilleurs post depuis longtemps... :rateau:


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> "Ne me chipe pas..."


il faut oublier ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est le début du film - le scientifique génial, mais un peu maladroit, faisait joujou avec son machin mutant qu'il venait de découvrir quand un mouvement malencontreux lui fit péter l'éprouvette et lâcher la chose sur la ville endormie et innocente...



Tiens je connais un film assez similaire , le début, tout pareil (le type joue avec son gros bazar mutant...), mais bon après c'est pas une éprouvette, c'est un hamster entouré de Chaterton©... tout ça, tout ça... le mien (de film) fini bien, à la fin, ils se marièrent et eurent beaucoup... de disputes


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2008)

Pfff, qui est-ce qui s'amuse à essayer d'utiliser mon compte là ? 
7 mails depuis hier me disant qu'on boulet s'est planté 5 fois dans mon mot de passe :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2008)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Pfff, qui est-ce qui s'amuse à essayer d'utiliser mon compte là ?
> 7 mails depuis hier me disant qu'on boulet s'est planté 5 fois dans mon mot de passe :rateau:



Personne n'essaye... tu vieillis et tu oublies c'est tout...  je sais, c'est moche...


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Personne n'essaye... tu vieillis et tu oublies c'est tout...  je sais, c'est moche...


Heureusement que Safari, lui, s'en souvient


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Pfff, qui est-ce qui s'amuse à essayer d'utiliser mon compte là ?
> 7 mails depuis hier me disant qu'on boulet s'est planté 5 fois dans mon mot de passe :rateau:


Nan nan, c'est bon, j'ai fini par trouver


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

tiens, chuis bourré... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2008)

moi on me saoule


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

A la tienne!


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Nan nan, c'est bon, j'ai fini par trouver


Ha&#8230; :hein:


Tu pourras me le rappeler alors à l'occasion ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

ouais, plutôt à ce moment là...


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenu aux nouveaux  à bientôt dans les différents fils


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenu aux nouveaux  à bientôt dans les différents fils



Mais nooooon heuuuuuuuu!


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenu aux nouveaux  à bientôt dans les différents fils



Bin voila


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

Tiens j'avais un ami qui avait un chien qui s'appelait Youyou... Il est mort après avoir chouravé et avalé un tube de Wasabi ! Le vétérinaire n'as pas su dire si c'est à cause du contenu ou bien du content


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tiens j'avais un ami qui avait un chien qui s'appelait Youyou... Il est mort après avoir chouravé et avalé un tube de Wasabi ! Le vétérinaire n'as pas su dire si c'est à cause du contenu ou bien du content



Hum hum ...
Bien moi je suis un etre humain and I declare our right on this earth to be a human being, to be respected as a human being, to be given the rights of a human being in this society, on this earth, in this day, which we intend to bring into existence... by any means necessary


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> and I declare our right on this earth to be a human being, to be respected as a human being, to be given the rights of a human being in this society, on this earth, in this day, which we intend to bring into existence... by any means necessary




pfff, naaaaannnn, mais naaaaannn, rhââââ... c'est quoi ce charabia :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

Réponse à Dark Templar : Oooouiiiiii c'est moi  kékya ?:rateau:


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> pfff, naaaaannnn, mais naaaaannn, rhââââ... c'est quoi ce charabia :mouais:



Indice: l'homme qui l'a dit fut proxénète et dealeur un temps ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Hum hum ...
> Bien moi je suis un etre humain and I declare our right on this earth to be a human being, to be respected as a human being, to be given the rights of a human being in this society, on this earth, in this day, which we intend to bring into existence... by any means necessary



C'est où le bouton pour le ban? :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Indice: l'homme qui l'a dit fut proxénète et dealeur un temps ...


Sonnyboy ?, Supermoquette ?


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

gribouille ?


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Sonnyboy ?, Supermoquette ?


Je ne les connais pas assez :rateau:
Mais non ce n'est pas eux
Autre indice plus sournoi: Baghera


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

TiboG4? :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> gribouille ?


 Dealer : oui, que des conneries, que des conneries...
Proxénète : Non que nenni, juste de la mal traitance sur vieil Arico, nioubies et quelques modérateurs... 

Nan mais ça vas pas, il n'y a que de la marchandise au rabais, que veux tu mettre sur le trottoir ? 

(EDITH) : ah si pardon, j'avais oublié, si en effet limitte proxo : _*iMax*, je l'avais reconvertis en fille de l'est prète à tout pour trouver des donateurs murs et généreux sur un annuaire iChat _


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Encore un indice: baghera en VO


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Encore un indice: baghera en VO



Et si on lui faisait le supplice de l'iPod?


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Réponse à Dark Templar : Oooouiiiiii c'est moi  kékya ?:rateau:



Rien de spécial. Ton message était juste&#8230; surprenant 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et si on lui faisait le supplice de l'iPod?


à Bagheera ? La SPA et Brigitte Bardot vont pas apprécier :hein:


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Oups Bagheera et non baghera


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

Youyou?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Nan mais ça vas pas, il n'y a que de la marchandise au rabais, que veux tu mettre sur le trottoir ?


Les gens qu'on veut plus voir ici, par exemple&#8230; à défaut de ramener de la thune, ça leur empêchera de sentir le renfermé.


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Et c'est quoi le supplice de l'Ipod ?


----------



## g.robinson (10 Janvier 2008)

C'est génial ce thread !!!
Je découvre. Alors ici, on peut dire n'importe quoi ?

Trop classe


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Les gens qu'on veut plus voir ici, par exemple&#8230; à défaut de ramener de la thune, ça leur empêchera de sentir le renfermé.


je t'enmènes avec moi si tu veux 

sauf si on me promotionne pour "Adminé kom Macinside"  je posterai même pas un commentaire, il n'y aura même pas "les femmes et les enfants d'abord", je serai juste pire que toi au carré de Alèm  :love:


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> C'est génial ce thread !!!
> Je découvre. Alors ici, on peut dire n'importe quoi ?
> Trop classe



Nan tu peux dire d'autres choses aussi :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Je découvre. Alors ici, on peut dire n'importe quoi ?



oui oui, un très bel exemple :



BackCat a dit:


> Les gens qu'on veut plus voir ici, par exemple à défaut de ramener de la thune, ça leur empêchera de sentir le renfermé.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

Ça va charcler, encore....


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

si vleroy et BackCat pouvait aller boire une bière par exemple.

moi je vais bannir le rouennais et je reviens !


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

Tsss, tsss...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

T'as raison. Y a que ça à faire avec les Rouennais.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)




----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> si vleroy et BackCat pouvait aller boire une bière par exemple.



Ca c'est faisable


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>



écarte un peu, on voit pas bien tes dents...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> si vleroy et BackCat pouvait aller boire une bière par exemple.
> 
> moi je vais bannir le rouennais et je reviens !


Même si j'avais soif, je préférerais encore crever&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Ca c'est faisable


 Tu devais pas m'en payer une toi, suite à un pari ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

que d'animosités&#8230;

pas la peine de te faire haïr désormais chaton, tu n'es plus modo, laisse-nous ce privilège&#8230; 

j'avais oublié ->>>>


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tu devais pas m'en payer une toi, suite à un pari ? :rateau:



chose due, chose bue:sick:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> chose due, chose bue:sick:


Aller bois en une à ma santé


----------



## g.robinson (10 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>







un rouennais de plus !


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> un rouennais de plus !



Encore 16 comme ça et on vas pouvoir se faire un parcours de golf


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2008)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Même si j'avais soif, je préférerais encore crever


Même avec de la bière de _luxe_ !....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> que d'animosités&#8230;
> 
> pas la peine de te faire haïr désormais chaton, tu n'es plus modo, laisse-nous ce privilège&#8230;
> 
> j'avais oublié ->>>>



Ah mais justement ! Ça répond à tous mes détracteurs (ils sont nombreux ) qui pensaient que je me permettais de dire ce que je pensais uniquement parce que j'étais modérateur. Et à qui je répondais que si je ne l'étais pas, ça serait pire.
Intransigeant, la seule connerie que j'accepte, c'est la mienne. Celle des autres me tend l'élastique&#8230; j'y peux rien. Et j'assume. C'est plus simple que de tenter de se soigner.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> un rouennais de plus !


poil au....


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Celle des autres me tend l'élastique


 à défaut de tomber le futal


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Même si j'avais soif, je préférerais encore crever



C'est dommage viva voce, cela serait tonifiant, peut être même constructif. il ne faut jamais insulter l'avenir (ses camarades non plus d'ailleurs)
Là il me reste un dilemme, te laisser délirer tout seul en rond comme un vieux grincheux, soit continuer à pourrir un fil...
comme je ne suis pas chez moi, les consignes du maître des lieux seront les bienvenues


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

poil au...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> C'est dommage viva voce, cela serait tonifiant, peut être même constructif. il ne faut jamais insulter l'avenir (ses camarades non plus d'ailleurs)
> Là il me reste un dilemme, te laisser délirer tout seul en rond comme un vieux grincheux, soit continuer à pourrir un fil...
> comme je ne suis pas chez moi, les consignes du maître des lieux seront les bienvenues


C'est ça ouais. Et c'est moi qui y suis revenu là, peut-être ? C'est pas une poutre que t'as dans l'&#339;il, toi. C'est la charpente complète. 

Et pour le viva voce, renseigne toi. Je suis toujours présent aux rendez-vous. C'est le fait de partager quelque chose de convivial qui n'est pas compatible avec ce que je pense. J'ai pas mal de défauts, mais pas celui de l'hyprocrisie.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

tiens y'a Jugnin, un pote à chaton


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est ça ouais. Et c'est moi qui y suis revenu là, peut-être ? C'est pas une poutre que t'as dans l'il, toi. C'est la charpente complète.
> 
> Et pour le viva voce, renseigne toi. Je suis toujours présent aux rendez-vous. C'est le fait de partager quelque chose de convivial qui n'est pas compatible avec ce que je pense. J'ai pas mal de défauts, mais pas celui de l'hyprocrisie.


Et sinon, ça boume ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et sinon, ça boume ?!...


Euh&#8230; ouais. 
Pourquoi ? 
Taquet, comme d'hab'


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> (...)
> Taquet, comme d'hab'


 
T'as encore "refroidi" tout le monde !....   :love:


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

À moins...


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est ça ouais. Et c'est moi qui y suis revenu là, peut-être ? C'est pas une poutre que t'as dans l'il, toi. C'est la charpente complète.



Pour un ingénieur structure, tu cherches à me faire plaisir... 



BackCat a dit:


> Et pour le viva voce, renseigne toi. Je suis toujours présent aux rendez-vous. C'est le fait de partager quelque chose de convivial qui n'est pas compatible avec ce que je pense. J'ai pas mal de défauts, mais pas celui de l'hyprocrisie.



Bon ben on va se croiser alors si Madame me fait un mot de sortie


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> À moins...


qu'ils ne soient tous bannis du fil...
Ah, non !...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Oah&#8230; ingénieur structure&#8230; ça claque grave !


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

Ça y'est...
Tu te moques encore !...


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Oah ingénieur structure ça claque grave !



on dit même de façon plus usuelle ingénieur béton, mais ça collait pas avec ta volonté d'employer des matériaux naturels...  
Mais tu sais sur chantier, on se prend pas tant la tête, sinon tu finis dans le coffrage


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

le premier qui parle des vendeurs fnacs incompétents sera renvoyé au service après-vente "incompétent" de iclg&#8230; (ouais mackie il bannit plus que moi&#8230; j'suis vert&#8230; )


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça y'est...
> Tu te moques encore !...



Mais non, il est juste paralysé par un amour débordant. On a tous connu ça


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Ca me rappelle quelque chose


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> le premier qui parle des vendeurs fnacs incompétents sera renvoyé au service après-vente "incompétent" de iclg (ouais mackie il bannit plus que moi j'suis vert )


Vendeur quoi ?!...


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca me rappelle quelque chose



ah, parce qu'en plus il fait le coup à chaque fois????


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Mais non, il est juste paralysé par un amour débordant. On a tous connu ça


Ah&#8230; tu essayes la même méthode qu'avec Couleur Sud ? Mouais. Manque de renouvellement quand même. Ils sont beaucoup à avoir essayé l'approche psychologique avec moi  Normalement, tu devrais rapidement tenter le coup du "a eu des problèmes d'affection dans sa prime jeunesse", "a dû faire pipi au lit jusqu'à un âge avancé", avait des parents peut-être un peu trop affectueux"&#8230; c'est une idée aussi.
:sleep:

Quant à faire croire qu'on puisse déborder d'amour pour toi&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

'sais pô.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah tu essayes la même méthode qu'avec Couleur Sud ? Mouais. Manque de renouvellement quand même. Ils sont beaucoup à avoir essayé l'approche psychologique avec moi  Normalement, tu devrais rapidement tenter le coup du "a eu des problèmes d'affection dans sa prime jeunesse", "a dû faire pipi au lit jusqu'à un âge avancé", avait des parents peut-être un peu trop affectueux" c'est une idée aussi.
> :sleep:



Pi' y'a pitet même pas de raisons. T'es un khon tout simplement ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pi' y'a pitet même pas de raisons. T'es un khon tout simplement ?


Ah, ça, je ne le nierai pas  Je n'ai même jamais tenté de contredire qui que ce soit qui en était persuadé


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pi' y'a pitet même pas de raisons. T'es un khon tout simplement ?


Mais arrêtez !...
Vous allez le conforter dans ses certitudes !... 

 Et voilà : 





BackCat a dit:


> Ah, ça, je ne le nierai pas  Je n'ai même jamais tenté de contredire qui que ce soit qui en était persuadé


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pi' y'a pitet même pas de raisons. T'es un khon tout simplement ?



pourrait pas dire, pas dans mon rayon de compétence. D'ailleurs, je ne travaille pas à la fnac, moa  

Sinon, CS on a plus de nouvelle, et on sait toujours pas le sexe...


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

c'est con mais moi je l'aime le Chaton. et d'une belle manière en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Imaginez un décor idyllique,
Une prairie, une cascade,
détendez-vous,
Les oiseaux poussent leurs trilles mélodieuses,
détendez-vous.
Le vent doux carresse l'herbe comme l'homme carresse sa femme,
détendez-vous.
Le ciel est bleu.
le soleil brille.
Détendez vous !
C'est un ordre !
Bordel, vous êtes d'un tendu, là !
Détendez-vous, merde !
Détendez-vous où je vous les fourre dans le c... ces putains d'oiseaux qui commencent à me courir sur le système avec leurs cui-cui merdiques !
Je vais ta la raser au napalm, moi, ton herbe, ignoble petit foutriquet plus têtu qu'une mule à rester tendu comme ça !

DETENDEZ-VOUS !!!!!!


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

au fait, tirhum ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah, ça, je ne le nierai pas  Je n'ai même jamais tenté de contredire qui que ce soit qui en était persuadé



Quelque part c'est pas plus mal.
Tu fatigues vite tes opposants.  



tirhum a dit:


> Mais arrêtez !...
> Vous allez le conforter dans ses certitudes !...
> 
> Et voilà :



Un peu comme toi. Je suis persuadé que tu as un cul jaune.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> au fait, tirhum ?


Oui ?!...  



Khyu a dit:


> (...)
> Un peu comme toi. Je suis persuadé que tu as un cul jaune.


Toutafè !.... :style:


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

nan rien&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> pourrait pas dire, pas dans mon rayon de compétence. D'ailleurs, je ne travaille pas à la fnac, moa
> 
> Sinon, CS on a plus de nouvelle, et on sait toujours pas le sexe...


Moi j'en ai. Et ce que je trouve naze, c'est qu'il se retienne de passer par ici à cause d'un pénible notoire&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Quelque part c'est pas plus mal.
> *Tu fatigues vite tes opposants.
> *


Je sais   C'est pour ça que je porte le label "d'utilité publique", même


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> nan rien


Tu croyais que je ne l'avions point vu ?!...


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et ce que je trouve naze, c'est qu'il se retienne de passer par ici à cause d'un pénible notoire



comme je te comprends, moi non plus, je trouve pas ça bien
Mais les dédoublements de personnalité, c'était pas pratique, faut dire, non?


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu croyais que je ne l'avions point vu ?!...



non, j'm'en doutais !

mais je te cherchais une réponse, j'espère qu'elle t'a convenu

sinon en voici une autre !


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

Ça me convient parfaitement...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> comme je te comprends, moi non plus, je trouve pas ça bien
> Mais les dédoublements de personnalité, c'était pas pratique, faut dire, non?


Ça, t'en sais rien. Et moi non plus. Dans le doute, faut s'abstenir&#8230; Et d'un autre côté, si il y a de la place pour des gens comme toi, comme pour des gens comme moi, d'ailleurs, après tout, il y a de la place aussi pour les gens que tu accuses d'avoir pris le compte de CS pour intervenir ici.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> comme je te comprends, moi non plus, je trouve pas ça bien
> Mais les dédoublements de personnalité, c'était pas pratique, faut dire, non?


 
En fait, je vous ai menti - je suis une femme, j'ai 83 ans et les photos que j'ai posté dans Autoportrait sont celles de mon petit-fils.




Et j'aime beaucoup les chauves, je les trouve très sexys.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> En fait, je vous ai menti - je suis une femme, j'ai 83 ans et les photos que j'ai posté dans Autoportrait sont celles de mon petit-fils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Ben en voilà au moins un qui t'avoue sa flamme&#8230;


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça me convient parfaitement...



je pourrais montrer l'envers du décor que les autres n'y feraient pas attention, je vais chercher autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

D'ailleurs, au début, je voulais prendre Ponkyblue comme pseudo.




Et j'aime beaucoup les chats, aussi.
Je les serre contre moi, je leur parle, je leur donne du Ron-Ron.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah. Ben en voilà au moins un qui t'avoue sa flamme


:afraid: 



alèm a dit:


> je pourrais montrer l'envers du décor que les autres n'y feraient pas attention(...)


:rateau:


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça, t'en sais rien. Et moi non plus. Dans le doute, faut s'abstenir Et d'un autre côté, si il y a de la place pour des gens comme toi, comme pour des gens comme moi, d'ailleurs, après tout, il y a de la place aussi pour les gens que tu accuses d'avoir pris le compte de CS pour intervenir ici.



mais je n'accuserai pas sans preuve, tu t'en doutes bien?
Et le dédoublement en ichat me disait qu'il fallait prendre cela au second degré. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de m'y mettre, disparu... Tu parles le second degré, pour une fois que je pouvais essayer, rhooo, je suis déçu 
Me reste cette conversation ichat en lot de consolation et qui fait 8ko... Tiens , je vais me la relire ce soir


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

Les vendeurs fnac sont... mince tu disais comment mackie ?

_"fringués comme des romanos" _


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je pourrais montrer l'envers du décor que les autres n'y feraient pas attention, je vais chercher autre chose



tu rigoles??? hé on a deux yeux

_(un peu de pudeur et d'éducation et voilà l'explication au silence)_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Non,
finalement, je vais dire autre chose.


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Les vendeurs fnac sont... mince tu disais comment mackie ?
> 
> _"fringués comme des romanos" _



_oui mais ils ont une vie sexuelle contrairement aux rats de cave de beaubourg ! _







ma chanteuse préférée est rom.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

Tu sais Alèm tu fais bien de dire ça, car il y a un Club pas loin d'où officie Mackie... au coin de la rue. Il y a des caves dans ce club... avec plein de types qui portent juste des Chaps, quelques sangles, casquette de cuir  il y est allé avec SMG pour lui faire voir 

Tu devrai y emmener celui que tu voulais te taper  celui qui te laisse des touffes dans les mains, c'est juste pour les hommes là bas


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

rue sainte-croix-de-la-bretonnerie ?  (ça s'invente pas un nom comme aç&#8230; )


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> rue sainte-croix-de-la-bretonnerie ?  (ça s'invente pas un nom comme aç )


 voui


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

Ça m'arrive souvent de confondre Jarhom avec et Fab'Fab, je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


>



Tain la dernière fois que j'ai vu ça, c'était dans un champ, la femme était là avec sa pierre à sel au cas où, dans la même pose, qu'est-ce que je lui ai mis la saloppe et elle aimait ça hein, incroyable, en plein champ comme ça, moi j'en veux tous les jours quoi 


Mesdames


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

et tu craches sur Bigard ? bah j'viens de lui trouver une once de classe&#8230;


et au moins ce n'est pas un pseudo-artiste pourri qui crache sur la société !


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et tu craches sur Bigard ? bah j'viens de lui trouver une once de classe



NAn décidément tu bloques hein, lui il est sérieux dans son humour, moi pas, mais le second degré j'ai l'impression que ça te passes au dessus de la tignasse


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et au moins ce n'est pas un pseudo-artiste pourri qui crache sur la société !



Tu parles de toi là ?
T'as vu tes photos ?


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2008)

Moi, j'aimais bien Bigard au début.
Ses proberbes chinois, par exemple :
"c'est au pied du mur qu'on voit le mieux le mur", c'est un truc que j'aime bien.
Et : 'Il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours. Non, ça il ne faut pas".
J'aime bien.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2008)

Et c'est r'parti...


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Moi, j'aimais bien Bigard au début.
> Ses proberbes chinois, par exemple :
> "c'est au pied du mur qu'on voit le mieux le mur", c'est un truc que j'aime bien.
> Et : 'Il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours. Non, ça il ne faut pas".
> J'aime bien.



Ouai Bigard en plus il fait des super steack, vivement Charal sur scène


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2008)

J'ai pas le temps de lire grand-chose ces temps-ci, faut m'excuser.


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

mes photos n'incitent pas au Bigard ducon. Quand ta pseudo-bonne-conscience de gauchiste t'améne à faire le distinguo entre "c'est drole quand moi le petit artiste maudit je dis que la chatte de ma copine pue" et "bigard est une grosse merde il fait dans le lancer de ********." 

moi perso, je ne vois pas la différence. que de la vulgarité misérable&#8230;

là ya une photo d'un corps, des fesses mais même pas le moindre organe génital et pas vraiment de vulgarité.

mais n'est boucher que celui qui n'est pas charcutier.


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Moi, j'aimais bien Bigard au début.
> Ses proberbes chinois, par exemple :
> "c'est au pied du mur qu'on voit le mieux le mur", c'est un truc que j'aime bien.
> Et : 'Il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours. Non, ça il ne faut pas".
> J'aime bien.



C'est vrai, il était drôle, il était jeune et beau, moi c'est à partir du lâchée de saloppes que j'ai arrêté, ça sentait plus le vécu que l'écriture.:rateau:


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est vrai, il était drôle, il était jeune et beau, moi c'est à partir du lâchée de ****** que j'ai arrêté, ça sentait plus le vécu que l'écriture.:rateau:



c'est vrai que c'est trés différent de "ma copine a la chatte qui pue"


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mes photos n'incitent pas au Bigard ducon. Quand ta pseudo-bonne-conscience de gauchiste t'aménera à faire le distinguo entre "c'est drole quand moi le petit artiste maudit je dis que la chatte de ma copine pue" et "bigard est une grosse merde il fait dans le lancer de ********."
> 
> moi perso, je ne vois pas la différence.
> 
> ...




hi hi hi il part le au 1/4 de tour l'artiste tout pourri rebelle  

La chatte *qui* pue svp  

Ouai c'est vrai c'est vulgaire une chatte, ça craint, c'est comme les dents, faudrait pas les montrer.


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est trés différent de "ma copine a la chatte qui pue"



Oui mais c'était vrai, j'allais pas aller sur Doctissimo.fr


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

hey ducon, continue on va rire.


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

Moi j'écris moi monsieur, j'écris !  
J'ai un calepin avec mes meilleurs blagues et parfois quand vous êtes bons, je vous en fait cadeau, comme ça en passant, genre bon prince


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> hey ducon, continue on va rire.



Putain toi t'es pas marrant par contre, un vrai trou du cul.


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2008)

autant que toi mon pauvre chou !


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2008)

Bon, je ne m&#8217;assure de bien avoir tout lu&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2008)

Vous pouvez donc rentrer j&#8217;ai 15940 contributions de retard.


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2008)

Et puis il n&#8217;y a pas de raison que je ne profite pas de l&#8217;ultraflood non plus.


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2008)

Ça me fait l&#8217;impression de me tenir dans un rade un peu crade, après la fermeture quand le jour se lève et qu&#8217;il reste les chaises renversées, les tessons de bouteille et quelques remugles.

La grande classe quoi.


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2008)

Bon, c&#8217;est pas tout ça mais j&#8217;ai piscine : merci pour tout et à bientôt sur ces forums.


----------



## iMax (26 Décembre 2009)

Ah, c'est ouvert. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

Dommage que toutes ces protections bidon aient fait leur apparition depuis. :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (26 Décembre 2009)

_la tendance est au slowflood maintenant _


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2009)

Depuis que c'est dans la salle de jeu, ça n'a plus aucun intérêt...


----------



## duracel (26 Décembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> _la tendance est au slowflood maintenant _



Question de mode.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2009)

La mode, je m'en cogne, j'ai toujours le même costume qu'en 1972 (voir avatar).


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2009)

on vas pouvoir déflorer du PATOCH ici alors ....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Bad idea.


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2009)

Ah enfin  il n'a pas été ouvert l'an dernier


----------



## anntraxh (26 Décembre 2009)

du cul ou rien


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------

sind ? mackie ??? gribouille ? zouuuuuuuuu  allons nous ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------

bon ok , qui flood ici ????


----------



## iMax (26 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Ah enfin  il n'a pas été ouvert l'an dernier



C'est pour ça qu'il sera ouvert jusqu'au 31 janvier cette année. :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------




Nephou a dit:


> _la tendance est au slowflood maintenant _



Quelle connerie ces modes (modos?  ). 

Tout fout le camp.


----------



## anntraxh (26 Décembre 2009)

iMax a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'il sera ouvert jusqu'au 31 janvier cette année. :rateau:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------
> 
> ...



oui , de fait !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h11 ----------

kssssssss #15966


----------



## iMax (26 Décembre 2009)

Essai


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2009)

#15968


----------



## duracel (26 Décembre 2009)

#159*69*


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Décembre 2009)

Grêve du flood.


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2009)

Prout.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2009)

Poursuite de la grève du flood.


----------



## duracel (27 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Poursuite de la grève du flood.



Quelles sont vos revendications Monsieur?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2009)

/burps ©®


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2009)

C'est nul le compteur ne tourne pas.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

Ah pitin c'est rouvert! Je me désabonne 

Iléoualèm?


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Décembre 2009)

iMax a dit:


> C'est nul le compteur ne tourne pas.



Enfin quelque chose de vrai.  :style:


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Quelles sont vos revendications Monsieur?



C'est open.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------

Par exemple, le retour des CDB rouges.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

La fin de ces procédés anti-flood déloyaux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h42 ----------

Puisqu'on ne peut plus floudre seul, floudeurs de tout MacG, unissez-vous !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h43 ----------

Que la grève du flood devienne une grève du zèle.


----------



## duracel (27 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est open.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------
> 
> ...




Bien, nous allons pouvoir commencer les négociations.
Ce soir, les premières propositions vous parviendront par porteur.


----------



## oligo (27 Décembre 2009)

moi je suis pas forcément pour le retour de CDB rouges... 
Ou alors on pourrait en avoir droit qu'à un seul par année, ou un truc comme ça

:rateau::rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Décembre 2009)

T'1 c'est Noel ou quoi ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h46 ----------




iMax a dit:


> C'est nul le compteur ne tourne pas.


Arff 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> /burps ©®


Il en est où le train sinon ?


----------



## oligo (27 Décembre 2009)

iMax a dit:


> C'est nul le compteur ne tourne pas.



... Si c'est que ça...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Il en est où le train sinon ?



Tjrs coincé voie 13


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Il en est où le train sinon ?



DTC


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> DTC



C'est élégant. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------

Mais surtout c'est cher.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------

Woua !

On est page 800 !


----------



## Grug (27 Décembre 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Ah, c'est ouvert.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------
> 
> Dommage que toutes ces protections bidon aient fait leur apparition depuis. :mouais:



L'ultraflood est un sport collectif.


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> L'ultraflood est un sport collectif.



tu tombe bien, il nous fallait du phosphore


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2009)

Zut ! Du poiscaille et plus de vin blanc.


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2009)

oligo a dit:


> ... Si c'est que ça...



C'est pourri ton truc, y'a que les trois derniers chiffres qui bougent. 

A la grande époque, c'était 200 messages/jour ici.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2009)

Le flood, c'est mal


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Grug (27 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le flood, c'est mal


nan, c'est très mal.


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Décembre 2009)

le flood...


----------



## iMax (27 Décembre 2009)

Je regarde TopGear en HD là :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Je regarde TopGear en HD là :love:


et t'arrives à comprendre  ? surprenant


----------



## iMax (28 Décembre 2009)

On se connait ?


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

ouaip... on se connait... je t'avais loué, tu venais de yougoslavie, Tu t'appelais Founettes, t'avais mis des annonces sur MacG  et sur un iChat group


----------



## iMax (28 Décembre 2009)

Tu dois confondre.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Y'a un bouton "mute" kek'part ?


----------



## da capo (28 Décembre 2009)

...
...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2009)

Ah ben tiens


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ben tiens


quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> quoi ?



Si on te demande...


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

je déformerai tout, ça remettra d'aplomb


----------



## Grug (28 Décembre 2009)

c'est bancal.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

spontané


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2009)

Non, rien :mouais:


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2009)

Ah! Je croyais.


----------



## iMax (28 Décembre 2009)

Essai.

Fuck les raviolis. 


Dans quelques minutes, ce message aura été censuré par Amok. :love:


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Décembre 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Essai.
> 
> Fuck les raviolis.
> 
> ...



étant donné que les raviolis sont des pâtes fourrées  pas de problème :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Dans quelques minutes, ce message aura été censuré par Amok. :love:



Ben çà fait déjà une heure... ils sont en retard à l'hospice


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Essai.
> 
> Fuck les raviolis.
> 
> ...


Quoique, une fois un peut trop cuits, il arrive à les mâcher


----------



## Grug (28 Décembre 2009)

c'est dégoûtant.


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> c'est dégoûtant.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2009)

The VeZøul Touch ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2009)

Beurk ! :sick:


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2009)

Mackie nous produit des vomis de plus en plus structurés, moins éparpillés, avec des couleurs plus relevées 

Faut noter le progrès, tout de même !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Décembre 2009)

C'est depuis qu'il s'est mis aux cocktails; l'estomac préfère tout rejeter en bloc à la première molécule d'alcool, maintenant. Le principe de précaution appliqué par les sucs digestifs, en quelque sorte...


----------



## Grug (29 Décembre 2009)

impressionnant la naissance de l'émoi sexuel chez le Mackie&#8482;. :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2009)

Donc voilà quoi...


----------



## Kechniman (29 Décembre 2009)

J'aimerais savoir si le fait de participer à ce gros bordel, vous dérangerait, membres assidus ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2009)

oui.
Et on dit "vous dérangerait"


----------



## Kechniman (29 Décembre 2009)

Tu as été plus rapide que ma modif'.


----------



## Grug (29 Décembre 2009)

ah ben vi vi vi.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2009)

Roudoudou !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Décembre 2009)

Tiramisu


----------



## mado (29 Décembre 2009)




----------



## duracel (29 Décembre 2009)

Madame Mado m'a dit
Ne venez pas mardi
Car il y a mon mari
Qui revient mercredi
Venez donc vendredi
Mais alors moi je dis
Je viendrai si ça m'dit dimanche

(...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Boby Lapointe président.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Boby Lapointe président.



Mais l'est mort Bobby...


----------



## duracel (31 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais l'est mort Bobby...


 
Mais non, c'est Léon qu'est mort.


----------



## oligo (31 Décembre 2009)

Oui, mais la maman des ptits poissons, elle est bien gentille!


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Mais non, c'est Léon qu'est mort.



D'abord, il ne s'appelle pas Léon,
Mais j'me souviens plus de son nom
J'peux pourtant pas l'appeler Hortense
Et puis ça n'a pas d'importance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------




oligo a dit:


> Oui, mais la maman des ptits poissons, elle est bien gentille!



T'en parleras à la fille du pêcheur.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2009)

J'ai faim :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2009)

Grmmppff...


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2009)

/burps&#8482;


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (31 Décembre 2009)

c'est tout?


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2009)

Ben oui...


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2009)

meuh non, ça va dégueuler de bonnané d'ici pas longtemps&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2009)

Ben oui...


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2009)

/burps&#8482;


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2009)

Glou...
Glouglou ?!...


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2009)

ah ouais ça je sais, c'est dindon.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> meuh non, ça va dégueuler de bonnané d'ici pas longtemps



Pfff, çà a déjà commencer à dégouliner de consensualité au taf


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Décembre 2009)

Ouh pinaise l'ultraflood ! J'ouvre le Champomy !


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2009)

Poil au Mackie...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au Mackie...



'l'a enfin atteint la puberté ? :mouais:


----------



## iMax (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonne année 2011 !!


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2009)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> 'l'a enfin atteint la puberté ? :mouais:


Quoi ?!... 
L'est toujours aussi lisse qu'une knacki ?!...
(rigidité comprise ?!...)


----------



## oligo (1 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> meuh non, ça va dégueuler de bonnané d'ici pas longtemps&#8230;



Et ça va dégueler tout court, non?!?  :rateau: 
*smilies*


































---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h41 ----------

bonne année quand même!!


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2010)

Avant fermeture.


WOUAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!​​


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2010)

Hop !...
Mise en ligne; mise à jour !... 

:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2010)

pouet


----------



## zorghx (2 Janvier 2010)

*Can i play with floodness ?*



:king::bebe:

Teheum ? Donc on peut flooder, alors, in this topic ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h18 ----------

Ah, tiens, question ... M'sieur, j'ai une question ...
Peut-on afficher une bannière en flash,
pour signature ?
Et comment fait-on ?
Hein ? Dites ?


----------



## daffyb (2 Janvier 2010)

zorghx a dit:


> *Can i play with floodness ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et ma main dans ta gueule, je peux ?   :bebe:


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> et ma main dans ta gueule, je peux ?   :bebe:



Pfff, pov'fille vas


----------



## zorghx (2 Janvier 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> et ma main dans ta gueule, je peux ?   :bebe:




Arf, je ne savais pas que ça soulèverait un com aussi comix
que le tiens, Daffy^^.
J'ajoute des points disco à Sindanárië, tiens, parce qu'il est sympa,
pas comme ce warnerbrother en cullotte courte, mdrr !:rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Avant fermeture.
> 
> 
> WOUAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!​​


? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2010)

/buuuuuuuuuurps ©®


----------



## oligo (3 Janvier 2010)

ça reste ouvert longtemps normalement?!? :rateau::rateau:
Je trouve que ça flood pas trop là... 
Allez : 
L'*Ornithorynque* (_*Ornithorhynchus anatinus*_) est une petite espèce de mammifère semi-aquatique endémique de l'est de l'Australie, y compris en Tasmanie. C'est l'une des cinq espèces de l'ordre des monotrèmes, les seuls mammifères qui pondent des ufs au lieu de donner naissance à des petits vivants (les quatre autres espèces sont des échidnés). C'est la seule espèce survivante de la famille des Ornithorhynchidae et du genre _Ornithorhynchus_ bien qu'un grand nombre de fragments d'espèces fossiles de cette famille et de ce genre aient été découverts[1].
 L'apparence bizarre de ce mammifère pondant des ufs, muni d'aiguillons venimeux, à bec de canard, à queue de castor, qui lui sert à la fois de gouvernail dans l'eau et de réserve de graisse, et à pattes de loutre a fortement surpris les premiers explorateurs qui l'ont découvert et bon nombre de naturalistes européens ont cru à une plaisanterie. C'est l'un des rares mammifères venimeux : le mâle porte un aiguillon sur les pattes postérieures qui peut libérer du venin capable d'infliger de vives douleurs à un être humain. Les traits originaux de l'ornithorynque en font un sujet d'études important pour connaître l'évolution des espèces animales et en ont fait un des symboles de l'Australie : il a été utilisé comme mascotte pour de nombreux évènements nationaux et il figure au verso de la pièce de 20 centimes (cents) australiens.
 Jusqu'au début du XXe siècle, il a été chassé pour sa fourrure mais il est protégé à l'heure actuelle. Bien que les programmes de reproduction en captivité aient eu un succès très limité et qu'il soit sensible aux effets de la pollution, l'espèce n'est pas encore considérée comme en danger


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2010)

Bon, assez bossé. Une petite semaine à ski.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2010)

Tzzzsssoiinnnn


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tzzzsssoiinnnn



Ou pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2010)

Et ron, et ron, petipatapon.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2010)

/burps


----------



## oligo (4 Janvier 2010)

/burps?


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2010)

Juste un prélude à son célèbre vomissement.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2010)

Merci Mado pour ton action caritative quant à l'éducation des noobs  :love:


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2010)

De rien :love:

Tant que c'était pas moi qui lavait le wagon couchette.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2010)

Ah, le train de la voie 13... une grande aventure  :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Janvier 2010)

J'avais essayé de le relancer, du temps de la Taverne, mais vBubul m'avait chié une pendule comme quoi ça allait pas être possible :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Ah.
Tiens.
Mais encore ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Janvier 2010)

Z'êtes trop jeune pour comprendre, môssieur Head.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Janvier 2010)

Tchou-tchou


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2010)

Mais il aurait pu être un passager de bonne compagnie.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2010)

Sans doute : il est tellement consensuel


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Janvier 2010)

Clair que dans un train logé chez les gamers, la consensualité, c'était une vertu cardinale


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Janvier 2010)

Oh bourdel ! Ce vieux topicalacon !!


----------



## zorghx (5 Janvier 2010)

:rateau:Allllllllllllez, hop !
Cucuuuuuuuul ... LOL Euh Coucou, voulais-je dire.
:bebe:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2010)

:mouais:


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> :mouais:



Pour oublier.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2010)

Merci


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Janvier 2010)

Ouais parce que là, évidemment, ça ressemblait plus à rien.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2010)

Ouais  du n'importe quoi


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2010)

burp !


----------



## tantoillane (10 Janvier 2010)

Tu veux leur faire quoi aux cheaters avec ce doigt ?

edit : oulà !! On est à combien de messages secondes sur ce thread ??  
edit2 : Ah non, c'est moi qui suis pas réveillé !! :rateau: :rateau:
edit3 : voici un parfait exemple de non flood. En effet, plutôt que de faire plusieurs réponses, j'édite mon message :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## oligo (10 Janvier 2010)

Bah bravo!  pourquoi ne pas flooder?!?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Janvier 2010)

On joue les prolongations ?


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2010)

mais pouuurqqquuuuoiiii ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2010)

paske


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2010)

nnnnaaaaaAAAANNNNNNNNNNNN POUKOI ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Janvier 2010)

mdlkghmz vnaeriom nb gncad vqerùgkaz qelrjkt zlgrm hmer.

Et celui qui n'est pas d'accord avec ça n'a qu'à argumenter sur le contraire.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Janvier 2010)

O vezañ ma'z eo war anaout an dellezegezh enstag ouzh holl izili an denelezh hag o gwirioù par ha diwerzhus eo diazezet ar frankiz, ar reizhded hag ar peoc'h.


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2010)

ça bretonne ?


----------



## oligo (15 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> ça bretonne ?



Tiens? Moi j'aurais dit du chti parlé la bouche pleine et, surtout, très mal orthographié!


----------



## Fìx (15 Janvier 2010)

mado a dit:


> Pour oublier.
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Terrible!!!  Tu sais si cette image éxiste quelque part sur le net en très grande taille? (de quoi en imprimer un poster quoi... :rateau: )
_


(PS : désolé pour le H.S.  )_


----------



## mado (15 Janvier 2010)

Nan.

C'était un AP.


----------



## Fìx (15 Janvier 2010)

Wouahh!!! La femme idéale! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mado (15 Janvier 2010)

Excusez le. Il est un peu nioub..


----------



## oligo (15 Janvier 2010)

mado a dit:


> Excusez le. Il est un peu nioub..



C'est fou ce que nioub semble être ingrat pour toi


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Wouahh!!! La femme idéale! :love: :love: :love:



ah non c'est patoch'


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Janvier 2010)

Chauve et corse? :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2010)

[MGZ] Black Beru;5355915 a dit:
			
		

> Chauve et corse? :mouais:


Ouais mais bon, j'aime ce qui est atypique... j'ai bien eus ma période DocEvil et Sonnyboy...


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2010)

Opération soldes terminée&#8230;


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2010)

alèm a dit:


> allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!



Toi, ton message m'a fait extrêmement plaisir ! 

En coeur, en pique, enfin je vous refait pas MC Solar..


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2010)

Apéro alors?


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Apéro alors?



Ne me tente pas !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2010)

Apéro un jour, apéro toujours


----------



## mado (3 Février 2010)

Si vous le croisez vous me l'envoyez ?
J'ai faim.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

Me semble même qu'il y en avait une 3ème m'sieur DeepDark !  :love:
Voire plus on dirait..


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2010)

Moi je préfère Mr Poulpe :love:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK5Y5rRq_6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mado (3 Février 2010)

Ah non mais ils parlent trop !


----------



## zorghx (5 Février 2010)

Petite musique de Zelda : Tatattatttattattalallttatttralallla ...:bebe:

Alors, c'est le message flood numéro combien ?



Ok, je sors^^.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2010)

Yo Zelda :love:


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2010)

test #1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------

test #2


----------



## Fìx (5 Février 2010)

À mon humble avis.... garde le N°2 !


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2010)

ah bah non&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

en fait si

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------

mais non, quelqu'un s'est intercalé dans mon multi post&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (5 Février 2010)

Dis tout de suite que je gêne?! 

_.... j'avais cru comprendre que c'était un forum d'entraide... _​


----------



## gKatarn (5 Février 2010)

*APERO TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEE*  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2010)

y'a pas de Guinness ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2010)

j'espère qu'elle est fraîche parce que le champagne chaud&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Février 2010)

mado a dit:


> Si vous le croisez vous me l'envoyez ?
> J'ai faim.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------
> ...




Tiens, défoule toi donc sur lui ! :rateau:








(avec le son, pour le rythme. Markus Hasselblom & Kokokaka)


----------



## NED (6 Février 2010)

Marrant le site là pour faire bouger l'gars...


----------



## mado (6 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tiens, défoule toi donc sur lui ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> (avec le son, pour le rythme. Markus Hasselblom & Kokokaka)



Hummm, tu me connais bien  :love:

Et j'aime bien le son aussi.


----------



## dool (6 Février 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> y'a pas de Guinness ?



Rhalala....toi et tes caprices !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2010)

:love:


----------



## Grug (8 Février 2010)

amusant :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2010)

:mouais:


----------



## Grug (10 Février 2010)




----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2010)

/burps ©®


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2010)

BeurrppppPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSssss


----------



## mado (13 Février 2010)




----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2010)

Ca existe pas en supo ? 

Sinon j'ai ça


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2010)

et ça j'en fais quoi&#8230;


----------



## MacSedik (20 Février 2010)

:love:



ps: pour le biberon


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2010)

Non, non, non, non&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h47 ----------

Je ne m'aventurerai pas sur cette perche tendue&#8230;


----------



## zorghx (26 Février 2010)

Youpiiiiiiiiiiiie, je passe par ici! 



Eh ben, je croyais que c'était un site tout public
et sur quoi je tombe ? 
"Sur Mademoiselle toute nue !" :love::love: *(Dixit Jackie Chan) *Lol 

Mais que fait-elle avec ce biberon et sa culotte à
moitié baissée, au fait ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Avril 2010)

zorghx a dit:


> Youpiiiiiiiiiiiie, je passe par ici!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proposition 1 :

Elle a un biberon pour nourrir un chaton, et comme c'est l'été elle a retiré sa culotte pour ne pas avoir trop chaud ?

J'attends vos propositions ...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (19 Avril 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Proposition 1 :
> 
> Elle a un biberon pour nourrir un chaton, et comme c'est l'été elle a retiré sa culotte pour ne pas avoir trop chaud ?
> 
> J'attends vos propositions ...



:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mai 2010)




----------



## oligo (10 Mai 2010)

Mais, ça ferme jamais ici en fait! C'est rigolo ces fils morts-vivants!


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2010)

Nécrophile


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2010)

Nioubophile


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Mai 2010)

toc toc toc...


----------



## Nephou (10 Mai 2010)

Drosophile ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2010)

file


----------



## MacSedik (10 Mai 2010)

hello everybody !


----------



## oligo (10 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nécrophile



Ce serait plutôt necro-_fils_


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Le droit d'entrée c'est des points disco MacSedik



C'est fini les fils de boules


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mai 2010)

:afraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2010)

:affraid:


----------



## MacSedik (13 Mai 2010)

:affraid:


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## MacSedik (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2010)

Ca vient donc de là tout ce raffut sur le forum ....

Je vois qu'il y a encore des "survivants"


----------



## Emmanuel94 (13 Mai 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Ca existe pas en supo ?
> 
> Sinon j'ai ça



C'est très bearback non ?


----------



## rabisse (7 Juillet 2010)

A lire...



Ouep!


----------



## MacSedik (10 Juillet 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Juillet 2010)




----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2010)

Mon voisin du dessus fait de la peinture&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h45 ----------

Il traîne son échafaudage à même le sol&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h46 ----------

Peindre à la fraîche, c'est une bonne idée&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h47 ----------

Et peu m'importe le bruit que ça occasionne&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h48 ----------

pendant que moi, j'étrenne mon nouveau bureau&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h49 ----------

:style:


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2010)

Félicitations


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2010)

Comment qui disent à la cave déjà&#8230;


&#8230;ééééééééééééééééé !


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juillet 2010)

flooooooooood

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h27 ----------

j'ai envie de clafoutis, moi!:rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juillet 2010)

j'ai faim, et j'ai chaud


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juillet 2010)

J'ai soif


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2010)

Oui, mais c'est un pléonasme çà   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h43 ----------

A la tienne


----------



## dool (13 Juillet 2010)




----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


>



Je pourrai avoir la traduction en français, c'est pour un copain


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2010)

Plus c'est long, plus c'est bon.


J'ai bon, la ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2010)

Guinness, Guinness & Guinness


----------



## rabisse (17 Juillet 2010)

Une Stout Morgan's, une Guinness, une Beamish, une Guinness, une Caffrey's, une Guinness...
L'important c'est la modulation mais dans le rythme.


----------



## Madeline (17 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Je pourrai avoir la traduction en français, c'est pour un copain



Traduction:
les bonnes choses arrivent à ceux qui attendent


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Juillet 2010)

Madeline a dit:


> Traduction:
> les bonnes choses arrivent à ceux qui attendent



Autre traduction:
Achetez Guinness.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Autre traduction:
> Achetez Guinness.


Non: Buvez Guinness


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juillet 2010)

/APEROTIME  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2010)

:love:


----------



## 'chon (17 Juillet 2010)

Plouf..!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2010)

Dodo :rose:


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Juillet 2010)

Nop


----------



## MacSedik (18 Juillet 2010)

Yep! :bebe:


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Juillet 2010)

Nop !!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2010)

Debout :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2010)

Tiens le Bar est redescendu dans la cave


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2010)

Et la cave ?!...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2010)

Et la tête alouette...


----------



## Madeline (30 Juillet 2010)

ah ah ah ah... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Juillet 2010)

...tes souhaits :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2010)

Ascenseur&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------

En panne ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

Ça tombe toujours pendant les vacances !!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2010)




----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2010)

Me reste plus qu'à prendre l'escalier&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------

Ah bah non, il refonctionne&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------

Sont quand même fortiches au SAV !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------

.


----------



## Fìx (30 Juillet 2010)

C'est à ce moment là qu'il faut pas que je poste, c'est ça? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h27 ----------

m°°°°.... il avait fini! :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2010)

Nananinanère&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------

Les deux pieds dans l'ornière&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------

Plus rapide que l'éclair&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------

De ma boulangère&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (30 Juillet 2010)

Hop! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------

Mais c'est pas vrai?!!! Encore trop tard! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

Qu'est ce qu'il est rapide ce aCLR! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

Tout est dans l'aCLRation quoi! (haha! :rateau: )


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Juillet 2010)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2010)

T'es pas modo


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Juillet 2010)




----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> T'es pas modo



t'es pas modoooo
Mais qu'est-ce tu fous sur c'pédalo ?!

T'es pas modo, t'es pas modooooo
Au lieu de faire des bulles dans l'eau !!


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Juillet 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> T'es pas modo



c'est schtroumpfement schtroumpf d'oser schtroumpfer sur la schtroumpf des autres.
J'irai le dire au grand schtroumpf...


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Tom_Sg (31 Juillet 2010)

Avec le même rythme que la chanson l'île au trésor dejenesaisplusquiunestarquoi

T'es pas modo, alors casse toi la gueule
Spece de Quasimodo
Jte prendrais bien pour une fois
...


S'il vous plaît qui chante l'île au trésor ????


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2010)

Casimir :affraid:


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2010)

Casimir


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2010)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Casimir :affraid:



il a été banni par benjamin


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2010)

Casimir :casse:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Casimir :casse:



yes


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2010)

Casimir


----------



## WebOliver (31 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> il a été banni par benjamin



Par qui?


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Par qui?



kate


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2010)

La kikette de Casimir


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> La kikette de Casimir



il a une grosse queue


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> il a une grosse queue



Mais pas de bourses :rose:


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> La kikette de Casimir



La kikette *à* Casimir


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> il a été banni par benjamin


'Pas un mal


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Septembre 2010)

tiens j'ai encore faim!!


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2010)

Mais c'est ici que je vais tester mon gag&#8230;


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2010)

et ? :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2010)

Devant la foule en délire&#8230;

&#8230; je me lance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------

Étape une :

[youtube]DmEnRUdgED4[/youtube]​http://forums.macg.co/6590971-post16220.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

Étape deux :

Test&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h20 ----------

Étape trois :

Ça ne marche pas comme je le pensais.
Mon gag tombe à l'eau&#8230;




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2010)

Ah ouais, pas mal...


 :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2010)

Ouais, la loose totale&#8230;


:casse:


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais, la loose totale
> 
> 
> :casse:



Complet full...
Tu t'es cassé la tête pourtant là :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2010)

J'vois toujours pô


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2010)

L'idée était d'avoir une ouverture de fenêtre sans lecture de la vidéo&#8230;


Ça marcherait peut-être mieux avec une simple image ?


​


Quoi qu'un habitué du container Utube se laisserait pas avoir&#8230;





La totale loose, te dis-je&#8230; :casse: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h00 ----------

Quel rendu&#8230; 








Mais pourquoi je pense à des trucs comme ça ?!


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais pourquoi je pense à des trucs comme ça ?!



Chaipas. P'tet t'es pote avec Delarue ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2010)

:mouais: C'est moins rigolo quand ça s'ouvre dans un nouvel onglet


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Chaipas. P'tet t'es pote avec Delarue ?


Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi tu veux parler
Tu dois me confondre avec un autre
 


GlobalCut a dit:


> :mouais: C'est moins rigolo quand ça s'ouvre dans un nouvel onglet


Effectivement, ça casse toute la mise en scène


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Novembre 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> ​



J'arrive pas à la lire


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Mai 2011)

....


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2011)

:sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mai 2011)

Hein ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2011)

Deux...


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2011)

Y'a trois parts, tu veux une cuillère ?!&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)

Ca sent les pieds, ici, nan ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2011)

Nan, le vieux luc


----------



## iMax (24 Mai 2011)




----------



## iMax (31 Décembre 2011)

_*Joyeuses Pâques à tous !!!*_ :love::rateau::mouais::hein::hein::love::rose::rose::hein::love:


Bordel, c'est quoi cette limitations à 50 smileys dans le même message? J'en avait 3481 dans le message original. :mouais:

MacG nous censure.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2011)

Plains-toi aux *MIB*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2012)

tiens...

ca à l'air sympa içi


----------



## Madalvée (2 Janvier 2012)

Clair, j'ai pas pensé à venir y passer le réveillon au lieu de trinquer avec le cadavre de mon hamster encore fumant.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Janvier 2012)

:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2012)

fumer un hamster c'est nocif pour la santé ?


----------



## ziommm (3 Janvier 2012)

Un hamster nain, non. 

Par contre faut tout le temps le rallumer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2012)

La Nature est mal faite...

Chiquer un hamster est peut être la solution ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Janvier 2012)

il faut du scotch pour que ce soit drôle


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2012)

quoi ? 

fumer du scotch ?
chiquer du scotch ?

je comprends plus...


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2012)

Bin, le scotch évite l'explosion.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2012)

Ils sont bizarre vos hamsters...

Comme quoi les rongeurs...rien ne vaut un bon carnivore !


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

Je préfère un bon Cardhu&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2012)

c'est buvable par les humains ou par les engins à moteur ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

Les moteurs tournent à l'eau depuis un bon moment déjà&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Je préfère un bon Cardhu&#8230;



Ah, un connaisseur, moi je préfère le Loch Dhu


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

Ça se trouve en supermarché ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2012)

Dans les bars branchouilles, original pour sa couleur café, mais y a mieux.

A boire pour son nom 
*loch dhu*


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

Ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas acheté une bouteille dans un troquet&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2012)

à 6 le verre de 4 cl, ils se font des *ÖÖ* en OR


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

On voit que toi tu n'as jamais eu de bouteille à ton nom dans un bar de nuit.
Fut un temps où je les collectionnais.
Ça revient moins cher qu'au godet&#8230;


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2012)

Ça fait alcoolo ""classieux"", la honte. ^^


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> "classieux"



terme inventé par Gainsbourg CQFD


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> terme inventé par Gainsbourg CQFD



Je sais.
tu peux également bruler 500&#8364;, c'est encore plus classieux que 500F (6,5 fois environs plus classieux.


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

**aCLR fout une paires de baffes à subsole*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------

Ça marche aussi ici :style:


----------



## subsole (3 Janvier 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> **aCLR fout une paires de baffes à subsole*


Avec les petits bras courts du Bisounours ? :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

Suffit de s'équiper en conséquence&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2012)

loch dhu ca fait trop prolétaire...

par contre une bouteille à son nom ca fait classe !

je suis tiraillé...


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

Arrête de te ronger et file sur www.mabouteille.fr


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> par contre une bouteille à son nom ca fait classe !


*
*gKatarn fout une paires de baffes à petit_louis, çà fait pas classe, çà fait bling-bling :casse:*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2012)

définitivement non : je suis une ouiche en vin en plus...

je préfère un jus de fruit frais tout juste pressé.


----------



## aCLR (6 Janvier 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> *
> *gKatarn fout une paires de baffes à petit_louis, çà fait pas classe, çà fait bling-bling :casse:*



Tsoin tsoin


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Janvier 2012)

Tiens&#8230; :hein:


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Janvier 2012)

gKat: pour te répondre, mon compteur a même diminué depuis quelques années. Je vais peut-être repasser vénérable sage si ça continue


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2012)

Quelle déchéance


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2012)

Dark Templar a dit:


> gKat: pour te répondre, mon compteur a même diminué depuis quelques années. Je vais peut-être repasser vénérable sage si ça continue



Les MIB siphonnent les vieux comptes  dans l'espoir de se concocter quelque élixir pour améliorer leur niveau


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2012)

Dark Templar a dit:


> gKat: pour te répondre, mon compteur a même diminué depuis quelques années. Je vais peut-être repasser vénérable sage si ça continue



Salut, toi.


----------



## Hamster de combat (8 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ils sont bizarre vos hamsters...


Bon vous savez ce qu'ils vous disent les hamsters ? :mouais:


----------



## iMax (8 Janvier 2012)

On s'en fout, TAGGLE.


----------



## Xman (8 Janvier 2012)

C'est dimanche !

hamster sens mal !!

:rose:


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> On s'en fout, TAGGLE.


Wouah  ! Y a pas calimero qui peut passer un moment ? Parce que là, cet acharnement, c'est vraiment trop injuste !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

Hamster de combat a dit:


> Wouah  ! Y a pas calimero qui peut passer un moment ? Parce que là, cet acharnement, c'est vraiment trop injuste !








et voila ...


----------



## Hamster de combat (9 Janvier 2012)

Merci, tout de suite je me sens mieux   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------

Hé&#8230; le compteur de messages augmente ? Comme dans&#8230; un vrai ultra flood ?!? :love:


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2012)

Sauf que faut attendre 3 heures entre chaque message pour éviter qu'il s'ajoute au précédent&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------

Mais l'attente est parfois trop longue&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2012)

Ou alors faut attendre que quelqu'un flood entre temps... 

Le mieux du coup, pour gagner du temps... c'est la provoc' gratuite quoi... 

(xondouxan, sale vieux!)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h49 ----------

Marche pô trop mon truc..... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------

Pourtant ça sent!.... et pas qu'un peu! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

T'es decu   Petit farceur. A vos rang. Fixe :love:

Mon iPad deconne


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2012)

Quelqu'un sait où est le wizard?! J'en peux plus moi!!


----------



## gKatarn (10 Janvier 2012)

/me suggère à fix d'utiliser une fonctionnalité bien pratique du Tableau de Bord : la liste d'ignorés


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait où est le wizard?!


 Détécé peut-être ?!





> J'en peux plus moi!!


Change-le de sens !?


----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2012)

C'est nul ces nouvelles règles.... 

C'était mieux à l'époque.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> C'est nul ces nouvelles règles....
> 
> C'était mieux à l'époque.


À l'époque&#8230; gKat était pas si vieux&#8230;


----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2012)

Nous non plus, note.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2012)




----------



## iMax (10 Janvier 2012)

5555 :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Fìx (10 Janvier 2012)

ça pue



.... et le plastique n'arrange ni ne masque rien!


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> 5555 :rateau:



Bravo. À dans 1111 posts :mouais:


----------



## iMax (11 Janvier 2012)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Bravo. À dans 1111 posts :mouais:



Ou pas. :râteau:

Au rythme actuel, j'en aurais sans doute pour 10 ans minimum. 

Il serait temps que je revienne un peu flooder et modérer, comme à la grande époque, que je qualifierais pour le coup d'âge d'or.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2012)

Vas-y molo au début, la reprise c'est pas forcément facile. L'échauffement est important surtout, vas pas te luxer une phalange


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Janvier 2012)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Vas-y molo au début, la reprise c'est pas forcément facile. L'échauffement est important surtout, vas pas te luxer une phalange



intéressante métaphore modération/onansime !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> intéressante métaphore modération/onansime !



Toi tu tapes avec une phalange luxée


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2012)

Revenons au sujet, si vous le voulez bien. 

LE FLOOD !! :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2012)

F L O O D :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2012)

message à 14h20, suivi d'un message à J+1 14h00, çà c'est du flood


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2012)

ué...c'est pas faux...


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2012)

GlobalCut a dit:


> F L O O D :rateau:



Je souscris à ces propos. 
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------

[/COLOR]





gKatarn a dit:


> message à 14h20, suivi d'un message à J+1 14h00, çà c'est du flood



C'est plus comme avant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------
et ces messages qui s'imbriquent. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------

et ce délai de 30 secondes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h31 ----------

MacG bride notre créativité. 
Chier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bon appétit !


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2012)

Au menu: Pizza.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2012)

Au menu, dodo maintenant après l'apéro


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2012)

tu t'endors après l'apéro ?

eh ben...

'bécile...


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Janvier 2012)

il y a des nuages


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2012)

Le triple A m'emmerdais, on est bien mieux sans.


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Le triple A m'emmerdais, on est bien mieux sans.


Au moins on ne risque plus de le perdre


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2012)

J'ai faim.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2012)

J'ai soif :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2012)

J'ai envie


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2012)

de Bézier


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2012)

Burps.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2012)

elle me donne mal au crane la guiness...

un jus de pomme ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2012)

/aperotime  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2012)

Et tes problèmes de poche ?
'tain il va encore en mettre partout...

:hein:


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2012)

bonne nuit les petits.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, quel beau jour en vue


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2012)

...ou pas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2012)

...tapouf...


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2012)

Aaaah, ça fait du bien de dormir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2012)

le Manger, ca fait aussi du bien !


----------



## iMax (16 Janvier 2012)

Y'a personne passé 2h ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

ué en effet...

je voyais ca plus festif comme endroit


----------



## iMax (16 Janvier 2012)

Ça l'eu été.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

pourquoi ne pas le rendre, comme il l'était ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

C'était mieux avant ?

Oui mais grâce à moi ca va le redevenir !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Prouve le


----------



## ziommm (16 Janvier 2012)

T'façon on va tous crever.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Un jour oui, faut pas se leurrer, reste que les balivernes (2012) passées, on trouvera d'autres prophéties du genre


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2012)

Lundi... :sleep:


----------



## ziommm (16 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Un jour oui, faut pas se leurrer, reste que les balivernes (2012) passées, on trouvera d'autres prophéties du genre



Point de méprise, je ne parlais pas de ce genre de bêtises. Le fait est qu'on est juste de passage.

Nan, 2012 je marche pas, c'est encore un complot capitaliste pour nous faire acheter des Panzanis en conserve. :affraid: 

Mais l'idée ne me dérange pas spécialement sinon, savoir que je serais pas seul à mourir a quelque chose de réconfortant.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> toutafé
> 
> [DM]xu1ug_arno-mourir-a-plusieurs_music[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Le fait est Mais l'idée ne me dérange pas spécialement sinon, savoir que je serais pas seul à mourir a quelque chose de réconfortant.



Quand on meurt, au même instant, d'autres meurent vu le nombre de gens qui peuplent la terre


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

Moi si je pouvais ne pas mourir tout de suite...

Je n'ai pas mis en place mon plan de domination de la Terre !


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je n'ai pas mis en place mon plan de domination de la Terre !



toutafé

[DM]x17woh_minus-et-cortex-generique-vf_animals[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Si ton plan, c'est de passer par la bouffe  quel monde à venir


----------



## subsole (16 Janvier 2012)

Le fait de crever à plusieurs ne me réconforte pas, c'est curieux ? :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Si ton plan, c'est de passer par la bouffe  quel monde à venir



toutafé, c'est un scandale 

[DM]x6g03o_la-grande-bouffe-le-scandale-a-cann_shortfilms[/DM]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

ah non dans mon plan j'ai un accès TOTALE aux réserves agro-alimentaires mondiale !

ainsi qu'aux gonzesses...


----------



## ziommm (16 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Quand on meurt, au même instant, d'autres meurent vu le nombre de gens qui peuplent la terre



Oui mais tu sais pas nécessairement qui, ni où. Alors que là, ce serai TOUT LE MONDE, et ça, c'est cool.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Faut pas chercher, en voici une ..





Je ne cherche pas à savoir, qui meure en même temps ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

par contre je me demande si je dois conserver quelques humains pour gérer mes ressources.
comment les choisir ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Facile, non !!!

Met une annonce dans la presse  féminine


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

quoique je dis ça mais ca concerne surtout les hommes !

parce que les Femmes... hin hin hin  quoi... et là, tout est dit !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Elles t'on fait quoi les femmes ? ... ué ué ué :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

ah oui pardon : copyright pour hin hin hin.

pour l'auteur par me rappel qui...
je crois me rappelait qu'il faisait partie d'une amicale de marins nommée la Corde. 
si je me rappel bien là encore....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Si jeune ... et la mémoire qui flanche  déjà 

Je connais les Pirates d'Ouchy


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2012)

bon...

ca tourne au monolgue là


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2012)

allez quoi...
Réveil !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

t'es en retard, je suis debout depuis un bail


----------



## iMax (17 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2012)

moui...

sur place ou à emporter ?


----------



## ziommm (17 Janvier 2012)

Je l'emporte sur place.


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2012)

Je le place en bons au porteur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

un porteur à chaise


----------



## ergu (17 Janvier 2012)

Un porteur HS ne portera pas grand chose - mauvais choix.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)

reste la solution du coursier à vélo


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2012)

Vous inquiétez pas, je veux juste voir quelle heure s' affiche à côté de mon post


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2012)

Déjà !


----------



## ziommm (17 Janvier 2012)

L'information, c'est le pouvoir.

Et pouvoir, c'est vouloir.


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2012)

Ouârr


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2012)

Et je relance avec un "passez une bonne soirée" d'une banalité à pleurer


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2012)

Sans pour autant pencher vers la vulgarité&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h51 ----------

En général, ça vient après.
Dans un petit marmonnement déguisé en sourire.
_èh nonnes !_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

des nonnes ?!

ah non je vois pas...

AH SI ! Pet de nonne !

'tain pendant un moment j'étais perdu...


----------



## Arlequin (18 Janvier 2012)

poil au ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

menton


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

ah non !

pas de poil dans la bouffe !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

poil sur la langue


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

café...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

moulu


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

non...rien de spécial en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

Pas même un STARBUCKS ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

well...


----------



## iMax (18 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

Pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

Back to Home !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

è troppo presto


----------



## ziommm (18 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

quoi ?

tu fais un rapport entre ce perroquet la présidentiel aux Antilles ?

:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2012)

J'ai toujours préféré le Carlos&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

Gauchiste !!!


----------



## iMax (18 Janvier 2012)

Bon, j'ai fini de faire de la mécanique. 
Pas simple de changer un berceau moteur, mais c'est fait. :love:

Heureusement que j'avais un lift, une bonne déboulonneuse pneumatique, un chalumeau et une disqueuse pour vaincre la rouille. :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

c'est beau !

moi chuis pas du tout manuel...


----------



## iMax (18 Janvier 2012)

Moi je suis étudiant, mais je me change les idées...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

...ou tu approfondies ta reconversion !


----------



## iMax (18 Janvier 2012)

Oui et non, ça fait 5 ans que je bricole des autos. 

Besoin de se salir les mains. 

Mais à cause de ça je suis moins sur MacG.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2012)

c'est sûr...

mais la vraie vie c'est mieux que la virtuelle...

'fin...a c'qu'on dit


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Janvier 2012)

je suis pas sur


----------



## iMax (18 Janvier 2012)

Y'a du pour et du contre. 

Me suis quand même bien marré aux AES.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

a...e...s...

mais qu'est ce que ça peut bien vouloir dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

faut voir : http://www.electricite.ch/fr.html ou http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard

choisi ce qui convient


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

et que fais tu de:

"l'association des employés supérieur" et "association des érudits de savoie" 

eux aussi ont droit à leurs mots


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

"fermez vos gueules !" ça marche pour tout le monde aussi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

fait fort  non!!!


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> *"fermez vos gueules !"* ça marche pour tout le monde aussi



 "t'as les boules t'as les glandes t'as les crottes de nez qui pendent?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

j'aime ton niveau !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

En baisse ... et c'est pas soldé :love:


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

on fait ce qu'on peux avec ce que l'on a


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

ué...c'est pas faux !


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ué...c'est pas faux !



[YOUTUBE]1pz79La9g-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

Me lance pas, je suis fan de Kaamelott :love:


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Me* lance* pas, je suis fan de* Kaamelott *:love:



tu l'as fait exprès? 



ps: c'est vrai qu'avec hallebarde ça marchait nettement moins bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2012)

du tout !

bon app' au fait...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Toum'aï (20 Janvier 2012)

FL:rateau::rateau


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

C'est ici pour le SAV Free ? :rateau:


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2012)

Avez-vous un abonnement Megaupload ?


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Avez-vous un abonnement Megaupload ?


 
:hein:

:modo:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


>



T'as déjà faim ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

eh merde...

je deviens prévisible !


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Janvier 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as déjà faim ?



en plus aujourd'hui vendredi c'est Ravioli


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

DU TOUT !

C'est japonais ce midi !


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> DU TOUT !
> 
> C'est japonais ce midi !



aujourd'hui vednredi c'est sushi/sashimi/maki

(ça marche aussi)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

ué...

moi chuis plutôt guyodon en fait...

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

ben pas moi

par contre un rognon de veau flambé


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> ben pas moi
> 
> par contre un rognon de veau flambé


 

:sick:

...
bavette à l'échalotte :love:

CQFD


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> aujourd'hui vednredi c'est sushi/sashimi/maki
> 
> (ça marche aussi)


Ça marche aussi avec lundi, mardi, mercredi, jeudi et samedi


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Ça marche aussi avec lundi, mardi, mercredi, jeudi et samedi


 
Ouep, parce que Dimanche... on fait rien... comme des gros manches !


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Janvier 2012)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Ça marche aussi avec lundi, mardi, mercredi, jeudi et samedi



ben oui c'est ça qui est rigolo


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ben oui c'est ça qui est rigolo



Rigolo, rigolo, oui quand on peut ne rien faire de la semaine, toute l'année, vaut quand mieux avoir un truc à faire


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Ouep, parce que Dimanche... !



des épinards en branche ! 

naméo


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

encore un excellent reportage de V MARRONIER...

tout de suite...la suite !

Les Castors Lapons sont ils hermaphrodites ?


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> encore un excellent reportage de V MARRONIER...
> 
> tout de suite...la suite !
> 
> Les Castors Lapons sont ils hermaphrodites ?


 
_Maman castor part, comme tous les matins, gratter l'écorce sur l'énorme chantier du nouveau barrage exploité par EDF (Electricité Des-castors-lapons de France) qui alimente la ville._
_C'est en rentrant du travail qu'elle rencontre Hector le castor._
_Hector est un castor lapon du clan des McLeor. Hector le castor du clan des McLeor souhaite inviter Maman castor au restaur (de castor)... Tout se passe alors très bien entre Hector et Maman castor._
_En racompagnant Maman castor au bas de sa porte, Hector lui propose donc de monter pour copuler..._
_Et là... c'ets le drame..._


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Les Castors Lapons sont ils hermaphrodites ?



Eh non 





> La réponse est simple: non, les castors lapons ne sont pas plus hermaphrodites que les épagnols bretons ou les poissons-chatte!



Pourquoi les moules le sont ?


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Eh non
> 
> Pourquoi les moules le sont ?


 
Les moules j'sais pas, mais les épa-gnôles...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Les moules j'sais pas, mais les épa-gnôles...



La gnôle avec les moules  

Là on retombe en plein cauchemar, la bouffe, on va prendre des kilos


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Janvier 2012)

on sort à peine des fêtes de Noël merdeuuhhh

pis on prends des kilos en parlant de bouffe?

ps: la maman castor s'appelle AMA?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> on sort à peine des fêtes de Noël merdeuuhhh
> 
> pis on prends des kilos en parlant de bouffe?



On en parle, d'autres sont de vrais goinfres 
Vivement les 4 heures, jé faim


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

on peut pas parler boisson sinon...


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> on sort à peine des fêtes de Noël merdeuuhhh
> 
> pis on prends des kilos en parlant de bouffe?
> 
> ps: la maman castor s'appelle AMA?


 
il y a plusieurs maman castor :

- AMA
- du
- derire
- Et faction
- sade
- ricelli (prononcez *ritchelli* )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

c'est bien foutu la Nature je trouve...

Si y'a un papa qui va pas, on prend le suivant !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

Le principe du matriarcat

Madame a plein de rejetons, qui ont plein de tontons et les pères dans tout ça 
des cochons payeurs


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2012)

Préférez pas parler de rien ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

Non, rien de rien ... ciao a tutti


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

Week-end en approche !


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Week-end en approche !


** tirhum fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis... 


*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Week-end en approche !







​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> ** tirhum fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis...
> 
> 
> *



Oh mon Dieu !

Toi aussi tu te balades en blanc avec une poche remplie de liquide jaunatre ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2012)




----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2012)

À l'heure de l'apéro ça peut prêter à confusion&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

Oh un bretzel&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

quel haineux ce tirhum....

Moi qui ne suis qu'Amour, Graisse et Volupté

:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2012)

Un p'tit pvp ?!


----------



## Fìx (20 Janvier 2012)

Nul... à  oublier


(s_i c'est pas du beau flood ça!  )_


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> quel haineux ce tirhum....
> 
> Moi qui ne suis qu'Amour, Graisse et Volupté
> 
> :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

mué...

genre...


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> mué...
> 
> genre...


Bon, allez...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

j'vais être tout collant après... :hein:


----------



## Fìx (20 Janvier 2012)

T'auras bien meilleur goût qu'un petit_louis nature en tout cas! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

'bécile...

double dose en plus si j'en crois ton message


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'vais être tout collant après... :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

"Soldes !

Tirhum vend ces vignettes au plus offrant en vous les présentant lui même "

Tu les vend combien au fait ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2012)

Tu me doit des sous; vu que t'en utilises une en avatar, manant !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

Toi, le mécénat, ça te parles pas...


----------



## Fìx (20 Janvier 2012)

Moi aussi j'vend des avatars..... 

_*
TOUT DOIT DISPARAITRE!!*_


*Aujourd'hui :* avatar de très mauvais goût :






Prix à débattre.

Date de fin de vente : _Jusqu'à c'qu'il dégage enfiiiin!!! 
_​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

TOI, TU VAS AVOIR DES PROBLEMES !!!


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> TOI, TU VAS AVOIR DES PROBLEMES !!!



[YOUTUBE]zVS9QM6JBus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (20 Janvier 2012)

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis avant l'apéro :casse:*

Hop, çà c'est fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2012)

le déambulateur est là !

...je répète... 

le déambulateur est là !!

et mUrde c'était trop bô...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Janvier 2012)

Hin hin hin ©


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2012)

Y'a personne à cette heure là??


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> Y'a personne à cette heure là??


Ben non


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> Y'a personne à cette heure là??



Personne en vue :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2012)

Bob l'éponge qui prend un bain ... Et les gamins gobent ça 

Je vieillis je pense


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bob l'éponge qui prend un bain ... Et les gamins gobent ça
> 
> Je vieillis je pense



le salaud de bob doit foutre de la flotte partout après son bain....
comment il s'essuit?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

En ouvrant la fenêtre, au vent


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

je le vois mal se faire essorer 

ça doit traumatiser les gamins de le voir se faire essorer


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2012)

ah ué...quand même...


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

c'est important l'image que l'on donne aux z'enfants

entre les tele tubbies et bob l'eponge

faudra pas s'etonner si on fait une generation d'assister non mais .....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2012)

ué...sans doute...


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah ué...quand même...





petit_louis a dit:


> ué...sans doute...



du mal à se reveiller?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2012)

non !
 je reste dans le ton imposé : le flood !


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

chacun son style


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

il a raison, pourquoi changerait-il ?  pas lui non!!


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

sin palabras


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

ca fait du bien de spamer de temps en temps


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2012)

Le Coiffeur Cay le Bien !

Sisi j'vous jure...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

inch'allah


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2012)

ATCHAAA !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

salud, diner y amor


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2012)

Aaaaah, une journée nouvelle commence... Café!

Fait bizarre de se lever tôt...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2012)

Je t'ai déjà dit de lever le pied, Batman; sinon tu tiendras jamais le coup...


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2012)

Burps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2012)

pas idiot en effet...


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2012)

Ça m'ennuie, vous ne pouvez pas imaginer comme&#8230;


----------



## macpan (21 Janvier 2012)

Ce message est le 25ème de la journée
Le 1er remonte à 02h48
Le pic horaire est de 9 messages entre 7h00 et 8 h00
L'après-midi a été calme: 5 messages depuis midi
Une journée moyenne en somme

Quelqu'un a l'heure?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------

L'heure GMT si possible


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Janvier 2012)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Ça marche aussi avec lundi, mardi, mercredi, jeudi et samedi



Et le dimanche ?


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Janvier 2012)

tiens ça me fatigue sur d'autres topics on aborde encore le pb Bricomac


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Janvier 2012)

Ce qui est bien c'est de pouvoir poster sans avoir à relire les 8 nouvelles pages tout en restant au courant de ce qui s'est passé.

:mouais:

Un café ?


----------



## iMax (23 Janvier 2012)

Veuillez cliquer sur une des icônes de « Réponse rapide » dans les messages ci-dessus pour activer la réponse rapide.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2012)

On va suivre ton conseil ... à la lettre


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> Veuillez cliquer sur une des icônes de « Réponse rapide » dans les messages ci-dessus pour activer la réponse rapide.



Check


----------



## ziommm (23 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> Veuillez cliquer sur une des icônes de « Réponse rapide » dans les messages ci-dessus pour activer la réponse rapide.



Delivering.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Janvier 2012)

je me bats avec la hot-line pour qu'on m'explique les paroles d'iMax perso...


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> je me bats avec la hot-line pour qu'on m'explique les paroles d'iMax perso...


Il est prêt à prendre ta commande...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Janvier 2012)

excellent !

ca sera un rouleau de printemps, un katsudon et une Tsing Tao


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Janvier 2012)

voilà j'ai fait la sieste et j'ai oublié de me reveiller moralité je me sens comme une larve à avoir trop dormi


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> excellent !
> 
> ca sera un rouleau de printemps, un katsudon et une Tsing Tao


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Janvier 2012)

T'es encore modo ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2012)

Nan, chuis saoul...


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, chuis *saoul*...



sois cool raoul faut pas avoir les boules car tout roule


----------



## iMax (24 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> excellent !
> 
> ca sera un rouleau de printemps, un katsudon et *une Tsing Tao*



Ah bah une pour moi, tiens. 

Bonne idée.

Et pis tiens, un rouleau de printemps aussi, tant qu'à faire. :râteau:

Fait faim.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> Ah bah une pour moi, tiens.
> 
> Bonne idée.
> 
> ...



une quoi ? bière ? fille ?

:rateau:


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> une quoi ? bière ? fille ?
> 
> :rateau:


 
Les 2 mon capitaine !

La fille t'amène la bière... après... advienne que pourra !


----------



## ergu (24 Janvier 2012)

"Parfois, la fille t'amène à la bière" - Felix Faure.


----------



## iMax (24 Janvier 2012)

Une femme parfaite? :love:


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> Une femme parfaite? :love:


 




> "Parfois, la fille t'amène *à* la bière"


 
Tout dépend comment tu t'es retrouvé là...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> "Parfois, la fille t'amène à la bière" - Felix Faure.



Une belle allemande et son bock de bière ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2012)

Cette femme est elle remboursée par la Sécu ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

En Allemagne le système est différent 

Tu peux toujours te faire soigner en France, si elle t'a contaminé


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Janvier 2012)

la bière est reconnue comme traitement medical?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

A lire ce qu'ils ont trouvé ... oui


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> "Parfois, la fille t'amène à la bière" - Felix Faure.



Au trou quoi !


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> A lire ce qu'ils ont trouvé ... oui


 


> En Allemagne le système est différent


 

xondousan : bible d'internet


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

Bof ... bref  faut s'intéresser ou oublier


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2012)

Felix Faure ?

ah oui celui qui est a testé de façon poussée la Petite Mort ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Janvier 2012)

good mood = good flood ?

Excellent débat...


----------



## ergu (25 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Felix Faure ?
> 
> ah oui celui qui est a testé de façon poussée la Petite Mort ?



Faure c'qui Faure, mon bon monsieur !


----------



## iMax (26 Janvier 2012)

Quelques idées pour vous pourvoir en gifs cons  :


----------



## iMax (26 Janvier 2012)




----------



## iMax (26 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> Quelques idées pour vous pourvoir en gifs cons  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





iMax a dit:


>



Non, ne me remerciez pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Janvier 2012)

surtout qu'il existe un fil sur les gifs animés...

NEWB' !!!


----------



## iMax (26 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> Quelques idées pour vous pourvoir en gifs cons  :




Oups. J'irai poster là-bas la prochaine fois.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2012)

enfin bref...


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2012)

mon iPad remercie iMax pour ses énoooormes posts


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> mon iPad remercie iMax pour ses énoooormes posts



**Fìx soupçonne iMax de faire partie d'Anonymous*


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> **Fìx soupçonne iMax de faire partie d'Anonymous*



il ourdirait dans l'ombre


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2012)

Tant que ca touche pas à la mécanique, iMax a peut être du mal...


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> Quelques idées pour vous pourvoir en gifs cons  :



J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites Madame


----------



## iMax (27 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tant que ca touche pas à la mécanique, iMax a peut être du mal...



:mouais:


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

je me suis trompé de fil ou bien?


----------



## iMax (27 Janvier 2012)

Non, du tout.

Ici c'est pour flooder.


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2012)

iMax a dit:


> Ici c'est pour flooder.



Since 2002


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2012)

mon iPad emmerde sa race d'aclr  

'foiré


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2012)

le quote, c'est du flood au rabais !


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2012)

j'ai beau chercher, mais je ne trouve pas la contrepèterie :rose:


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

peut etre qu'il y en a pas 

é pis cay tout


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2012)

le SMS, c'est du flood tronqué !


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2012)

On peut revenir au sujet please?! 


Bon... on en était où déjà?...


Ah oui :



iMax a dit:


>


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

Si c'est comme cela je vais spammer et tant pis pour vous ! 

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2012)

y'a des cdb rouges au cul qui se perdent 


bon ....

digestif > hierbas ibicencas .... purée.... ! :love::love::love::love::love::love: sur glace, je vous salue


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> y'a des cdb rouges au cul qui se perdent



Même pas peur


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Même pas peur



pour les cdb je dis pas, mais pour le hierbas, tu devrais... c'est comme le pastis, mais plus sucré .. ça passe tout seul ... trèèèèèèèès vite 
/burps


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

je bois pas d'alcool dsl


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je bois pas d'alcool dsl



Tu m'file ta part?! :rose:


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> pour les cdb je dis pas, mais pour le hierbas, tu devrais... c'est comme le pastis, mais plus sucré .. ça passe tout seul ... trèèèèèèèès vite
> /burps


Perso, là tout de suite... :love:





(par contre, c'est pas trop "sucré"... pas une boisson de gonzesse !... )


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Tu m'file ta part?! :rose:



vas y prends là mais en echange je veux ton dessert


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2012)

c'est du rhum italien ?

ah ils sont fort...


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je bois pas d'alcool dsl



aaaaahhhhhh, tout s'explique  :rateau:



Fìx a dit:


> Tu m'file ta part?! :rose:



tss tss tss



tirhum a dit:


> Perso, là tout de suite... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut varier parfois, tu te répètes là papy

pas un truc de gonzesse???  sans déconneeeeeerrrrrr, mouahahahahahaha



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> c'est du rhum italien ?
> 
> ah ils sont fort...



fort ? 

non

coupé à l'eau

c'est tendance il parait


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> faut varier parfois, tu te répètes là papy


Ma belle famille m'a pris en otage... :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> fort ?
> 
> non
> 
> ...


De 50 à 62°, à toi de choisir... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------

Pis de toute façon...

** tirhum fout une paire de baffes à Arlequeen !... *


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

ça vaut pas l'alcool de dragon polonais qui côte à plus de 90°



oui ceux sot des madures là bas!


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> de 50 à 62°, à toi de choisir...



45° ça a suffit pour coucher un paquebot 

note pour plus tard: éviter de prendre l'apéro avec Zebig ET titirom en même temps :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------




kolargol31 a dit:


> oui ceux sot des madures là bas!



gné ? 

l'alcool caimal


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ça vaut pas l'alcool de dragon polonais qui côte à plus de 90°
> 
> 
> 
> oui ceux sot des madures là bas!


Je n'ai pas vocation à me transformer en lampe à pétrole... 



Arlequin a dit:


> 45° ça a suffit pour coucher un paquebot
> 
> note pour plus tard: éviter de prendre l'apéro avec Zebig ET titirom en même temps :rateau:


F'ra danser le zouk à zebig...


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> F'ra danser le zouk à zebig...



chiche


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Perso, là tout de suite... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens, bonne idée, il m'en reste.

Note aux zotres : ça se voit que vous n'y avez pas gouté bande d'ignares. Le problème est qu'on y devient instantanément accro :rose: :hips:


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2012)

gnééééé ... pour gonzesse peut être, mais mal au crâne quand même 

cafééééééééé


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2012)

....avec un croissant en effet.
ca m'a couté 4


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2012)

4neuros le café croissant 

 nous n'avons pas les même valeurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2012)

ué...
Ca s'appelle la Capitale...


----------



## kolargol31 (28 Janvier 2012)

fach' con 4 roros pour un café / croissant, bordel ça equivaut à 26 Francs

tu l'as pris chez FAUCHON?


----------



## ziommm (28 Janvier 2012)

Eh ben je préfère mon "patelin".

Pour 4,50&#8364;, le petit dej' complet : 2 croissants, 1 pain au chocolat, Le café, le jus d'orange, et un ptit chocolat.


----------



## kolargol31 (28 Janvier 2012)

sur tlse, le prix d'un tel dejeuner c'est 5,50

comme quoi y ap as que du bon à la capitale!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Janvier 2012)

z'êtes jaloux... 

hein dites moi que vous êtes jaloux !
allez quoi...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2012)

Oui, je suis jaloux de la vie en province...


----------



## kolargol31 (29 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> z'êtes jaloux...
> 
> hein dites moi que vous êtes jaloux !
> allez quoi...



même pas vrai 

au moins chez moi il fait beau, enfin chez les 2 chez moi 

car tu serais surpris du tarif d'un café/croissant à barcelone


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Janvier 2012)

Mes biens Chers Frères, mes Bonnes Soeurs,

Aujourd'hui je ne vais pas déjeuner.

Je propose un non-buffet pour fêter l'exploit

:rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (30 Janvier 2012)

crédibilité 1/10


----------



## iMax (30 Janvier 2012)

Non, rien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Janvier 2012)

Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.

bon ok...

....


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)




----------



## kolargol31 (30 Janvier 2012)




----------



## iMax (31 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2012)

toi, tu as de saines lectures...ou pas !


----------



## iMax (31 Janvier 2012)

Rassure-toi, je ne lis pas que ça.


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Février 2012)

MOI SI

  




kolargol31 a dit:


>


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Février 2012)

...était là...


----------



## iMax (6 Février 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ...était là...



et?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2012)

iMax a dit:


> et?



n'est plus là


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2012)

iMax a dit:


> et?


 
ben y'avait plus grand monde à table, le buffet etait froid... 

alors je suis repartie !


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> alors je suis repartie !



petit_louis serait petite_louise


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2012)




----------



## subsole (6 Février 2012)

ziommm a dit:


>



Ça se sentait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2012)

oui je suis d'accord : IT'S A TRAP !!!

:style:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Février 2012)

et sinon ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2012)

Sinon...


** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis :casse:
*


Hin hin hin ©


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2012)

Instant culinaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2012)

je note...


----------



## aCLR (8 Février 2012)

Tu cuisines&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2012)

je n'irai pas jusque là...


----------



## subsole (9 Février 2012)

Là, ça sent encore, faut aérer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Février 2012)

Prout !

Voilà, un problème de réglé...


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Février 2012)

la même pour moi !

...satané cassoulet de cantine... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

Arrêtez de manger n'importe quoi ... :hein:


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Février 2012)

Attention !

Pas cassoulet en boîte !! cassoulet de RIE !

Rien à voir !... mais bon... prout quand même !


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Février 2012)

hummm tsi humm tsi humm tsi


----------



## ziommm (11 Février 2012)

Je me demande si ça vaut le coup de mettre 2 paires de chaussettes pour sortir...


----------



## Arlequin (11 Février 2012)

ça dépend

tu les mets où ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2012)

du flood :


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2012)

En veux-tu en voilà&#8230;


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

Ah merci !

J'en voulais justement


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2012)

*FLOOD WEED MAC - YEAH !*
​


----------



## subsole (14 Février 2012)

Buckingham-Nicks


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> *FLOOD WEED MAC - YEAH !*
> ​



Powaa !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Février 2012)

ué ué ué...


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Février 2012)

bon ben de retour de barcelone
eh beh ca caille à toulouse


----------



## aCLR (15 Février 2012)

T'es pas sur tweeter là&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------

Ou alors tweeter c'est du flood ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

Et le flood un tweet ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

Bref


----------



## Fìx (15 Février 2012)

...'tchouum!


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> ...'tchouum!


Eh ben voila, on s'attaque aux vieux, on les fait fuir, mais entretemps on a choppé leurs crobes. Bien fait .


----------



## Fìx (15 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Eh ben voila, on s'attaque aux vieux, on les fait fuir, mais entretemps on a choppé leurs crobes. Bien fait .



Ah non, pas du tout, j'suis en pleine santé.... 

Nan j'voulais juste couper aCLR dans son combo de flood..... Mais s'est arrêté avant l'bougre! :hein:


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Février 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> T'es pas sur tweeter là
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------
> 
> ...




tweeter est le pire lieu pour flooder

puis m'en fous je fais qu'est ce que je veux donc je raconte ma vie 

:love::love::love:


----------



## aCLR (15 Février 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> ...'tchouum!



Raté, jeune délinquant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------

More pinball shoot again !


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Février 2012)

Hey Kola, pour allez en vacances à Barcelone, vaut mieux loger où ?


----------



## subsole (16 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Hey Kola, pour allez en vacances à Barcelone, vaut mieux loger où ?



Au Hilton.


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Février 2012)

ca depend 

moi j'ai un appart de 160 m2 a 50m des ramblas avec atico de 70 m2 etc etc
(en colloc car 1500&#8364;/mois ça pique un peu)

je fais du couch surfing si tu veux...

Mais si tu veux plus de luxe, les hotels sont pas super cher hors saison 

bref si tu veux des infos MP moi 

ce serait bete de flooder sur ce topic


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Février 2012)

est ce que ca dépasse aussi ?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Février 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> est ce que ca dépasse aussi ?



Tss tss tss, ordure


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Février 2012)

'Tain je paye 130 euros une nouvelle batterie et 3 jours après mon ordo commence à faire un bruit bizarre. S'il me claque dans les pattes maintenant je vais être vert


----------



## ziommm (19 Février 2012)

Ce serait con ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Février 2012)

ué ué ué...


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Février 2012)

tiens pitin de vie de mierda

ca me gave qd rien ne va


----------



## Fìx (21 Février 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> tiens pitin de vie de mierda
> 
> ca me gave qd rien ne va



2 lignes??!!!    On a d'jà vu mieux comme flood! :hein: Merci de rester dans le sujet...


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2012)

C'est que des méchants ici ? :affraid:


----------



## Fìx (21 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est que des méchants ici ? :affraid:



Arfff... Méchant, méchant! Tout de suite les grands mots! Meuhh non, c'est pas méchant d'écrire sur 2 lignes! Mais un sujet c'est un sujet!! Merde! 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------

Oups!! 2 lignes! :rose:


----------



## ziommm (22 Février 2012)

Donc 
le 
truc
en 
fait
c'est
juste
de
faire
les 
posts
les 
plus
dégueulasses
possibles
..
...
....

Bon
je 
débute, 
alors
soyez
indulgents
..
...
....
Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Février 2012)

Il faut laisser une chance aux gens...ou pas !


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2012)

Grace à TheBig j'ai découvert que nos pc avaient une vie sexuelle, là

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------

Voulant moi aussi permettre à mon compagnon électronique d'avoir une sexualité épanoui, je me suis mis en quête de ce gadget révolutionnaire&#8230;


----------



## Fìx (22 Février 2012)

Prout


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Février 2012)

confondons pas point G et clito....


----------



## Fìx (22 Février 2012)

Prout!


----------



## Powerdom (22 Février 2012)

Fix tu pues


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2012)

Et j'ai découvert qu'il y en avait pour tous les goûts&#8230;











---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------

Amazing


----------



## Fìx (22 Février 2012)

Fìx il a avalé un truc pas clair! :hein: S'cusez.... mais j'en suis la première victime! 


_
Buuuuuuuurps!!!_


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------


Et l'aut' qui croit continuer son méga-combo alors qu'il a 10 messages de retard!! Mouarff!


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> confondons pas point G et clito....









Cependant ils sont liés&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h40 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> Et l'aut' qui croit continuer son méga-combo alors qu'il a 10 messages de retard!! Mouarff!



Ta gueule !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Février 2012)

Laissez passer les tortues !

Merci


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Février 2012)

Moi j'en ai un "un clito" sur mon DELL  mais il est tout noir... :mouais:


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Moi j'en ai un "un clito" sur mon DELL  mais il est tout noir... :mouais:



:mouais: Il ne sent pas la pétoncle au moins ?


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Février 2012)

*snif snif*

:sick:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Février 2012)

c'est pas très profond ce que vous dites...


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Février 2012)

ça dépend où tu pêches...


----------



## Powerdom (23 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Moi j'en ai un "un clito" sur mon DELL  mais il est tout noir... :mouais:



c'est pas signe de bonne santé ça ? non ? :hein:


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est pas signe de bonne santé ça ? non ? :hein:



Nan rien à voir avec ta verrue dans l'dos :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2012)

Bon, de retour de vacances, je vois que je n'ai pas perdu grand-chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2012)

ué...
Toi aussi tu nous as manqué...


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2012)

What time is it ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------

11h48


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Février 2012)

c'est fou comme le temps passe...

:mouais:


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2012)

Déjà 12h40


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2012)

Neoptolemus quidem apud Ennium " philosophari sibi " ait " necesse esse, sed paucis; nam omnino haud placere ". Ego autem, Brute, necesse mihi quidem esse arbitror philosophari; nam quid possum, praesertim nihil agens, agere melius ? sed non paucis, ut ille. Difficile est enim in philosophia pauca esse ei nota cui non sint aut pleraque aut omnia. Nam nec pauca nisi e multis eligi possunt nec, qui pauca perceperit, non idem reliqua eodem studio persequetur.

2 Sed tamen in vita occupata atque, ut Neoptolemi tum erat, militari, pauca ipsa multum saepe prosunt et ferunt fructus, si non tantos quanti ex universa philosophia percipi possunt, tamen eos quibus aliqua ex parte interdum aut cupiditate aut aegritudine aut metu liberemur; velut ex ea disputatione quae mihi nuper habita est in Tusculano, magna videbatur mortis effecta contemptio, quae non minimum valet ad animum metu liberandum. Nam qui id quod vitari non potest metuit, is vivere animo quieto nullo modo potest; sed qui non modo quia necesse est mori, verum etiam quia nihil habet mors quod sit horrendum, mortem non timet, magnum is sibi praesidium ad beatam vitam comparat.*3 Quamquam non sumus ignari multos studiose contra esse dicturos; quod vitare nullo modo potuimus, nisi nihil omnino scriberemus. Etenim si orationes, quas nos multitudinis judicio probari volebamus (popularis est enim illa facultas, et effectus eloquentiae est audientium adprobatio) sed si reperiebantur non nulli qui nihil laudarent, nisi quod se imitari posse confiderent, quemque sperandi sibi, eumdem bene dicendi finem proponerent, et cum obruerentur copia sententiarum atque verborum, jejunitatem et famem se malle quam ubertatem et copiam dicerent, unde erat exortum genus Atticorum eis ipsis qui id sequi se profitebantur ignotum, qui jam conticuerunt paene ab ipso foro inrisi -

4 quid futurum putamus, cum adjutore populo quo utebamur antea, nunc minime nos uti posse videamus? Est enim philosophia paucis contenta judicibus, multitudinem consulto ipsa fugiens eique ipsi et suspecta et invisa, ut, vel si quis universam velit vituperare, secundo id populo facere possit, vel si in eam quam nos maxime sequimur, conetur invadere, magna habere possit auxilia a reliquorum philosophorum disciplinis.* 

***** Nos autem universae philosophiae vituperatoribus respondimus in Hortensio, pro Academia autem quae dicenda essent, satis accurate in Academicis quattuor libris explicata arbitramur; sed tamen tantum abest, ut scribi contra nos nolimus, ut id etiam maxime optemus. In ipsa enim Graecia philosophia tanto in honore numquam fuisset, nisi doctissimorum contentionibus dissensionibusque viguisset.*5 Quam ob rem hortor omnes qui facere id possunt, ut hujus quoque generis laudem jam languenti Graeciae eripiant et transferant in hanc urbem, sicut reliquas omnes, quae quidem erant expetendae, studio atque industria sua majores nostri transtulerunt. Atque oratorum quidem laus ita ducta ab humili venit ad summum, ut jam, quod natura fert in omnibus fere rebus, senescat brevique tempore ad nihilum ventura videatur, philosophia nascatur Latinis quidem litteris ex his temporibus, eamque nos adjuvemus nosque ipsos redargui refellique patiamur. Quod ei ferunt animo iniquo qui certis quibusdam destinatisque sententiis quasi addicti et consecrati sunt eaque necessitate constricti, ut, etiam quae non probare soleant, ea cogantur constantiae causa defendere; nos qui sequimur probabilia nec ultra quam id quod veri simile occurrit, progredi possumus, et refellere sine pertinacia et refelli sine iracundia parati sumus.* 
6 Quodsi haec studia traducta erunt ad nostros, ne bibliothecis quidem Graecis egebimus, in quibus multitudo infinita librorum propter eorum est multitudinem qui scripserunt. Eadem enim dicuntur a multis, ex quo libris omnia referserunt. Quod accidet etiam nostris, si ad haec studia plures confluxerint. Sed eos, si possumus, excitemus, qui liberaliter eruditi adhibita etiam disserendi elegantia ratione et via philosophantur.* 

7 Est enim quoddam genus eorum qui se philosophos appellari volunt, quorum dicuntur esse Latini sane multi libri; quos non contemno equidem, quippe quos numquam legerim; sed quia profitentur ipsi illi qui eos scribunt se neque distincte neque distribute neque eleganter neque ornate scribere, lectionem sine ulla delectatione neglego. Quid enim dicant et quid sentiant ei qui sunt ab ea disciplina, nemo ne mediocriter quidem doctus ignorat. Quam ob rem, quoniam quem ad modum dicant ipsi non laborant, cur legendi sint nisi ipsi inter se qui idem sentiunt, non intellego.*8 Nam, ut Platonem reliquosque Socraticos et deinceps eos qui ab his profecti sunt legunt omnes, etiam qui illa aut non adprobant aut non studiosissime consectantur, Epicurum autem et Metrodorum non fere praeter suos quisquam in manus sumit, sic hos Latinos ei soli legunt qui illa recta dici putant. Nobis autem videtur, quicquid litteris mandetur, id commendari omnium eruditorum lectioni decere; nec, si id ipsi minus consequi possumus, idcirco minus id ita faciendum esse sentimus.*9 Itaque mihi semper Peripateticorum Academiaeque consuetudo de omnibus rebus in contrarias partis disserendi non ob eam causam solum placuit, quod aliter non posset quid in quaque re veri simile esset inveniri, sed etiam quod esset ea maxima dicendi exercitatio. Qua princeps usus est Aristoteles, deinde eum qui secuti sunt. Nostra autem memoria Philo, quem nos frequenter audivimus, instituit alio tempore rhetorum praecepta tradere, alio philosophorum: ad quam nos consuetudinem a familiaribus nostris adducti in Tusculano, quod datum est temporis nobis, in eo consumpsimus. Itaque cum ante meridiem dictioni operam dedissemus, sicut pridie feceramus, post meridiem in Academiam descendimus; in qua disputationem habitam non quasi narrantes exponimus, sed eisdem fere verbis, ut actum disputatumque est.* 

10 Est igitur ambulantibus ad hunc modum sermo ille nobis institutus et a tali quodam ductus exordio:* 
*** -- Dici non potest quam sim hesterna disputatione tua delectatus vel potius adjutus. Etsi enim mihi sum conscius numquam me nimis vitae cupidum fuisse, tamen interdum objiciebatur animo metus quidam et dolor cogitanti fore aliquando finem hujus lucis et amissionem omnium vitae commodorum. Hoc genere molestiae sic, mihi crede, sum liberatus, ut nihil minus curandum putem.
* 
11 -- Minime mirum id quidem. Nam efficit hoc philosophia : medetur animis, inanes sollicitudines detrahit, cupiditatibus liberat, pellit timores. Sed haec ejus vis non idem potest apud omnes; tum valet multum, cum est idoneam complexa naturam. " Fortes " enim non modo " fortuna adjuvat", ut est in vetere proverbio, sed multo magis ratio, quae quibusdam quasi praeceptis confirmat vim fortitudinis. Te natura excelsum quendam videlicet et altum et humana despicientem genuit, itaque facile in animo forti contra mortem habita insedit oratio. Sed haec eadem num censes apud eos ipsos valere nisi admodum paucos, a quibus inventa, disputata, conscripta sunt? Quotus enim quisque philosophorum invenitur, qui sit ita moratus, ita animo ac vita constitutus, ut ratio postulat? qui disciplinam suam non ostentationem scientiae, sed legem vitae putet? qui obtemperet ipse sibi et decretis suis pareat?*12 Videre licet alios tanta levitate et jactatione, ut eis fuerit non didicisse melius, alios pecuniae cupidos, gloria non nullos, multos libidinum servos, ut cum eorum vita mirabiliter pugnet oratio. Quod quidem mihi videtur esse turpissimum. Ut enim, si grammaticum se professus quispiam barbare loquatur, aut si absurde canat is qui se haberi velit musicum, hoc turpior sit quod in eo ipso peccet cujus profitetur scientiam, sic philosophus in vitae ratione peccans hoc turpior est quod in officio cujus magister esse vult, labitur artemque vitae professus delinquit in vita.* 
*** -- Nonne verendum est igitur, si est ita, ut dicis, ne philosophiam falsa gloria exornes? Quod est enim majus argumentum nihil eam prodesse quam quosdam perfectos philosophos turpiter vivere?*

Nan mé !


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Février 2012)

Copus - Collus







...
_Moi aussi j'peux le faire _


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2012)

scribere mutum 

C'est toujours utile...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

saturam non scribere


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2012)

​


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Février 2012)

Templum
Templum
Templum
Templi
Templo
Templo

Templa
Templa
Templa
Templorum
Templis
Templis


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Février 2012)

Temple c'est sur la 3 et c'est tout près de République.

Je vous aide parce que visiblement vous avez du mal...


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Février 2012)

Merci, mais j'suis parti sur Levallois... :hein:

J'avais au moins la bonne ligne...


----------



## Powerdom (29 Février 2012)

Beaucoup de Parigot sur ce fil. Parigot tête de veau


----------



## aCLR (29 Février 2012)

&#9487; &#9523; &#9491;
&#9507; &#9547; &#9515;
&#9495; &#9531; &#9499;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

&#8625; &#8594; &#8599; &#8594; &#8617; &#8618; &#8627; &#8628; &#9638;


----------



## ergu (29 Février 2012)

Banlieusard (tête de cafard) en force !


----------



## Powerdom (29 Février 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> &#9487; &#9523; &#9491;
> &#9507; &#9547; &#9515;
> &#9495; &#9531; &#9499;
> 
> ...



C'est bien tu as trouvé les flèches, sur le clavier.


----------



## aCLR (29 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est bien tu as trouvé les flèches, sur le clavier.



&#10249;&#10261;&#10253;&#10253;&#10257;&#10269;&#10270; &#10270;&#10244;&#10241;&#10254; &#10265;&#10257;&#10279;&#10250;&#10269;&#10303; &#10274;


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Février 2012)

Parisien de boulot surtout :sleep:

Mais Paris... c'est... Paris quoi !
C'est un musée vivant, c'est animé, c'est joyeux !
Faut juste éviter les lieux trop touristiques, là où tu ne croises pas les parisiens, et là où tu dis "'tin les parisiens, tous des cons!", alors que ce ne sont que des touristes


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Parisien de boulot surtout :sleep:
> 
> Mais Paris... c'est... Paris quoi !
> C'est un musée vivant, c'est animé, c'est joyeux !
> Faut juste éviter les lieux trop touristiques, là où tu ne croises pas les parisiens, et là où tu dis "'tin les parisiens, tous des cons!", alors que ce ne sont que des touristes



Moi j'aime bien les parisiens... Je les trouves cool... 
Ils savent prendre leur temps... sisisisisi
On est pleins de parisiens à flooder apparemment donc.... 
Le problème c'est qu'on prend notre temps qu'au bureau ou à la maison mais c'est tout.


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Février 2012)

Paris... :love:

Le VRAI Paris quoi, ses ruelles, ses bars, ses galeries...
Y a des vrais trésors gastronomiques (le Burger de chez Irène & Bernard, rue de La Jonquière, Paris 17... :love: ), des trésors d'architecture, des trésors... des trésors... des Marius Trésor !


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Paris... :love:
> 
> Le VRAI Paris quoi, ses ruelles, ses bars, ses galeries...
> Y a des vrais trésors gastronomiques (le Burger de chez Irène & Bernard, rue de La Jonquière, Paris 17... :love: ), des trésors d'architecture, des trésors... des trésors... des Marius Trésor !



ouaf je suis bluffé... Ton passage à Marius Trésor m'a donné le tournis... 
C'est du flood artistique


----------



## macpan (29 Février 2012)

l'art du flood pour sûr Marius il l'a


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Février 2012)

macpan a dit:


> l'art du flood pour sûr Marius il l'a




Normal c'est un trésor... 

Oui je sais... suis pas fière de moi... mais euhhh


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mars 2012)

ué...assez de parisiens pour se faire un resto...

'fin bon je dis ça...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ué...assez de parisiens pour se faire un resto...
> 
> 'fin bon je dis ça...



J'aime bien y aller quand je suis dans ma ville natale


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Moi j'aime bien quand les Parisiens viennent à la neige dans l'Est. :style:
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent rien en mécanique, ici il aurait fallu monter les chaines sur les roues avant. 







je m'aperçois que c'est la voiture de Chirac !


----------



## ergu (1 Mars 2012)

J'ai pété mes chaînes dans les Alpes en décembre, tiens, faut que je pense à en acheter d'autres avant de repartir au ski.

Voilà.


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien quand les Parisiens viennent à la neige dans l'Est. :style:
> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent rien en mécanique, ici il aurait fallu monter les chaines sur les roues avant.
> 
> 
> ...




c'est pas beau de se moquer
Si ça se trouve c'était une Picasso propulsion à moteur BMW M3
non ce n'était pas moi
La voiture de Chirac... tout s'explique alors... "C'est Douillet qu'a dit à ma femme, - les chaines ça se monte aussi facilement que toi Bernadette !- ... par l'arrière quoi..."
... après ça... je sais pas comment j'peux aller plus loin...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mars 2012)

moi ce qui m'intrigue dans cette photo ,c'est ce champ de feu situé à 2 km...

:mouais:


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2012)

Moi ce qui m'intrigue c'est de découvrir qu'il puisse y avoir de la neige dans les Vosges


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Mars 2012)

Moi j'aimerai bien voir l'état de la main du gosse qui a fait la grosse trace sur la portière arrière droite de la Chirac Mobile... 

BANDE DE SALES GAMINS !!!!


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> moi ce qui m'intrigue dans cette photo ,c'est ce champ de feu situé à 2 km...
> 
> :mouais:



http://www.lechampdufeu.com/


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'intrigue c'est de découvrir qu'il puisse y avoir de la neige dans les Vosges



Obernai c'est pas loin des Vosges 

Il y a plein de stations d'hiver dans les Vosges


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Mars 2012)

Xondousan a dit:


> Obernai c'est pas loin des Vosges
> 
> Il y a plein de stations d'hiver dans les Vosges





:mouais:

:sleep:


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Et à Lausanne Y a le feu au lac ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et à Lausanne Y a le feu au lac ?  :rateau:




Va savoir, en tous les cas ils en parlent


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2012)

Xondousan a dit:


> Obernai c'est pas loin des Vosges
> 
> Il y a plein de stations d'hiver dans les Vosges





Xondousan a dit:


> Va savoir, en tous les cas ils en parlent


T'es là, t'es plus là, t'es encore là, t'es plus là, t'es déjà plus là, t'es de nouveau là...
Dis, tu sais ce que tu veux, au final ?!...


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es là, t'es plus là, t'es encore là, t'es plus là, t'es déjà plus là, t'es de nouveau là...
> Dis, tu sais ce que tu veux, au final ?!...



Tu avances et tu recules, comment veux-tu, comment veux-tu que...


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Ha Ha je comprends mieux l'affiche du :love: montreux Jazz :love:  de cette année.


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu avances et tu recules, comment veux-tu, comment veux-tu que...



... je... t'enlève ton pull ?!


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Je pense que toum'ai avait une autre idée.


----------



## FataMorgana (1 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je pense que toum'ai avait une autre idée.




Faire état de la situation politique en France et nous dire comment nous traite notre cher président?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2012)

Tiens Xondousan n'est pas connecté, il doit être devant le match du servette...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tiens Xondousan n'est pas connecté, il doit être devant le match du servette...



Ben le Servette c'est dépôt de bilan, pour moi ce serait plutôt FC Lausanne


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Mars 2012)

En ce moment c'est plutôt le FC Bâle qu'il faut regarder nan ?
Ils portent haut les couleurs du championnat suisse tout de même !


----------



## ergu (2 Mars 2012)

Les ânes ont joué au foot-Bâle avant d'aller prendre une douche et de se sécher avec une Servette.

Cools, ces suisses.


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Les ânes ont joué au foot-Bâle avant d'aller prendre une douche et de se sécher avec une Servette.
> 
> Cools, ces suisses.





Tu m'as habitué à mieux ergu :hein:

..

On aurait pu dire, qu'avec ce dépôt de bilan, le Servette a essuyé un nouveau revers...


----------



## ergu (2 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Tu m'as habitué à mieux ergu



Les habitudes, c'est mal.

_J'fais une vanne
elle est ridicule
tu n'te bidonnes pas 
comme d'habitud-euh !
_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Les ânes ont joué au foot-Bâle avant d'aller prendre une douche et de se sécher avec une Servette.
> 
> Cools, ces suisses.



 > faut rigoler ?   

Le grand problème des Clubs de Foot suisses, c'est que seuls les étrangers s'y intéressent  pour placer leur argent, une forme de blanchiment qui se termine en queue de poisson 

(Neuchâtel & Servette) :affraid:


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Les habitudes, c'est mal.
> 
> _J'fais une vanne
> elle est ridicule
> ...



Ah ben voilà :love:


----------



## macpan (3 Mars 2012)

oui... voilà... voilà.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2012)

MacPan toi aussi tu etais au salon de la restauration italienne ?


----------



## macpan (3 Mars 2012)

certo

http://www.pizzapastaexpo.com/uploa.../1c9781113b00caa068c59e8288da502287c418c5.pdf


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2012)

Excellent


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> MacPan toi aussi tu etais au salon de la restauration italienne ?



Salon, restauration, italienne, c'est des mots qui vont ensemble ça ?


----------



## macpan (4 Mars 2012)

3+4 avril 2012.
Raconte-nous!


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2012)

Des nouvelles de petit_louis ?


----------



## Arlequin (6 Mars 2012)

Qui ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2012)

KATE !...


----------



## Arlequin (6 Mars 2012)

8 minutes

Tu fatigues


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2012)

Ami du soir bonsoir


----------



## Scalounet (7 Mars 2012)

GlobalCut a dit:


> ca commence comme ca et on fini en rouge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça paye bien administrateur ?

(merdum, j&#8217;sais même plus flooder moi)


----------



## Fìx (7 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Ça paye bien administrateur ?



J'aurai jamais pensé que ce topic serait assez intéressant pour quelqu'un, au point qu'il le relise!! :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Mars 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Ça paye bien administrateur ?



c'est une bonne situation administrateur ?

_Fallait bien que quelq'un la fasse nan ?_


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mars 2012)

Je crois qu'il est question de les délocaliser et de prendre des admin Chinois. 
 Moins cher, mais avec plus de censure


----------



## ergu (7 Mars 2012)

On pourrait aussi prendre des pur-sangs ougandais, ce serait des admin dada - une bonne idi, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2012)

j'aime ce fil.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mars 2012)

Pourtant c'est un fil sans faim....


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mars 2012)

Tant va petit_louis® au forum qu'à la fin il floode


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tant va petit_louis® au forum qu'à la fin il floode



S'il n'y avait qu'à la fin ça irait encore...


----------



## Romuald (9 Mars 2012)

S'agissant de petit_louis, merci d'orthographier à la _*faim*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Mars 2012)

ce fil sonde les tréfonds de l'âme humaine...


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Mars 2012)

Si c'était que de l'âme ça irait encore...


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2012)

Ça me donne presque envie de la rendre.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

Radin comme tu es cela m'étonnerait


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2012)

Cherchez l'erreur


----------



## macpan (10 Mars 2012)

Job tiens?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2012)

:hein:

bon ben il va falloir penser à changer d'entreprise...

ca embauche en Applerie ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2012)

À force de délocaliser en Chine aussi...

Cela me rappelle la traduction du mode d'emploi du motoculteur acheté à la fin des années 1970. J'aurais du le garder en souvenir...


----------



## ziommm (11 Mars 2012)

'Tain c'est bon le jus de pomme.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

Oui mais direct du pressoir ça donne la .......


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mars 2012)

Utilisatrices, utilisateurs...

je ne vous ai PAS compris !

Cdt,

L


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

j'ai faim... étonnant, non ?

Le Post nécessaire de Mr Petit_Louis


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'ai faim... étonnant, non ?
> 
> Le Post nécessaire de Mr Petit_Louis



besoin de la recette du cheval melba ? 

allez, ça me fait plaisir: 

Pour bien réussir le cheval Melba , prenez un cheval. Un beau cheval. Le poil doit être lisse, cest un signe de bonne santé. Loeil doit être vif, éveillé, et on doit y sentir ce regard indéfinissable, plein de tendresse débordante et de confiance éperdue dans lhomme dont ces cons danimaux ne se départissent habituellement quaux portes des abattoirs. Donc, prenez un cheval. Comptez environ 800 Kgs pour 1 200 personnes. Pendant quil cherche à enfouir son museau dans votre cou pour un câlin, foutez-y un coup de burin dans la gueule. Attention! Sans le tuer complètement : le cheval, cest comme le homard ou le bébé phoque, faut les cuire vivants, pour le jus cest meilleur! Bon. Réservez les os et les intestins pour le Tiers Monde. Débarrassez ensuite la volaille de ses poils, crinière, et de tous les parasites qui y pullulent, poux, puces, jockeys, etc


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2012)

Ça l'avertissement sent le niveau 4.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

m'est d'avis que tu as un problème de digestion niveau 5 toi, nan ?


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> besoin de la recette du cheval melba ?
> 
> allez, ça me fait plaisir:
> 
> Pour bien réussir le cheval Melba , prenez un cheval. Un beau cheval. Le poil doit être lisse, cest un signe de bonne santé. Loeil doit être vif, éveillé, et on doit y sentir ce regard indéfinissable, plein de tendresse débordante et de confiance éperdue dans lhomme dont ces cons danimaux ne se départissent habituellement quaux portes des abattoirs. Donc, prenez un cheval. Comptez environ 800 Kgs pour 1 200 personnes. Pendant quil cherche à enfouir son museau dans votre cou pour un câlin, foutez-y un coup de burin dans la gueule. Attention! Sans le tuer complètement : le cheval, cest comme le homard ou le bébé phoque, faut les cuire vivants, pour le jus cest meilleur! Bon. Réservez les os et les intestins pour le Tiers Monde. Débarrassez ensuite la volaille de ses poils, crinière, et de tous les parasites qui y pullulent, poux, puces, jockeys, etc



:rose:

J'viens de mettre le coup d'burin dans la gueule du Jockey...
y a que 60kg du coup, au lieu de 800... et j'sais pas si ça s'bouffe 

Aidez moi svp... j'dois faire disparaître un corps...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

quel modèle de corps ?

volatile ? animal ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2012)

caverneux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

A BAS LE PLASTIQUE !!!


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2012)

Le plastique, c'est fantastique ©


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

Certaines plastiques ne sont pas si fantastiques - même si la beauté est intérieure.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> J'viens de mettre le coup d'burin dans la gueule du Jockey...
> y a que 60kg du coup, au lieu de 800... et j'sais pas si ça s'bouffe
> ...



*Ben :* Ben là j'viens de terminer de lester le corps, tu vois. C't'à dire lester l'corps, tu dois le... le remplir de certaines choses parce que tu vois, tu dois savoir que quand tu immerges un corps dans l'eau, il se gonfle d'air hein, tu vois. Et alors, il a tendance à remonter à la surface. Donc, tu es obligé de le lester afin qu'il coule hein. Donc tu le lestes avec des cailloux, des choses un peu lourdes hein. Tu vois y'a un barème quand tu lestes un corps, c't'à dire, tu fais trois fois son poids, normalement, un homme moyen comme cette victime ci c'est trois fois son poids. Mais sinon par exemple ça change hein. Tu as pour les enfants ou pour les nains, ça change. Pour un enfant c'est... il est plus léger hein, l'enfant hein, c'est deux fois son poids... C'EST quatre fois son poids... Comment ?

*Caméraman :* Y'a jamais eu de problèmes ?

*Ben :* Non, non, parfois par exemple pour les nains c'est une fois son poids, c'est beaucoup plus lourd hein, les os sont beaucoup plus lourds chez un nain donc c'est une fois le poids. Une vieille dame par exemple, ou un vieil homme... Quatre fois le poids. Les os sont poreux déjà hein...




cela dit, tu y a été fort avec le burin

une petit cuiller aurait suffit pour entamer le ...







voilà voilà


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Ben :* Ben là j'viens de terminer de lester le corps, tu vois. C't'à dire lester l'corps, tu dois le... le remplir de certaines choses parce que tu vois, tu dois savoir que quand tu immerges un corps dans l'eau, il se gonfle d'air hein, tu vois. Et alors, il a tendance à remonter à la surface. Donc, tu es obligé de le lester afin qu'il coule hein. Donc tu le lestes avec des cailloux, des choses un peu lourdes hein. Tu vois y'a un barème quand tu lestes un corps, c't'à dire, tu fais trois fois son poids, normalement, un homme moyen comme cette victime ci c'est trois fois son poids. Mais sinon par exemple ça change hein. Tu as pour les enfants ou pour les nains, ça change. Pour un enfant c'est... il est plus léger hein, l'enfant hein, c'est deux fois son poids... C'EST quatre fois son poids... Comment ?
> 
> *Caméraman :* Y'a jamais eu de problèmes ?
> 
> ...




Dis-donc, c'est les moules qu'étaient pas fraîches ?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dis-donc, c'est les moules qu'étaient pas fraîches ?



... cruelle marâââââââttre amèèèèrrrreeee et les eaux qui ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> *Ben :* Ben là j'viens de terminer de lester le corps, tu vois. C't'à dire lester l'corps, tu dois le... le remplir de certaines choses parce que tu vois, tu dois savoir que quand tu immerges un corps dans l'eau, il se gonfle d'air hein, tu vois. Et alors, il a tendance à remonter à la surface. Donc, tu es obligé de le lester afin qu'il coule hein. Donc tu le lestes avec des cailloux, des choses un peu lourdes hein. Tu vois y'a un barème quand tu lestes un corps, c't'à dire, tu fais trois fois son poids, normalement, un homme moyen comme cette victime ci c'est trois fois son poids. Mais sinon par exemple ça change hein. Tu as pour les enfants ou pour les nains, ça change. Pour un enfant c'est... il est plus léger hein, l'enfant hein, c'est deux fois son poids... C'EST quatre fois son poids... Comment ?
> 
> *Caméraman :* Y'a jamais eu de problèmes ?
> 
> ...



J'aurai besoin des coordonnées de ce Ben stp 

Et sinon le caméraman il... il est encore... enfin j'veux dire... où j'peux le trouv... enfin nan pas comme ça.
J'veux dire lui, il la tient encore sa c... nan heu... tu sais où il est actuel... non plus.
Heu ben... tu le connais(sais) ?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> J'aurai besoin des coordonnées de ce Ben stp



pas de soucis: 

ben

cameraman


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2012)

Merci 

Parce que ça arrive près de chez vous les belches... mais pas près d'chez moi 

C'pour ça du coup... l'info... j'avais besoin... enfin pour... j'veux dire... pour être sûr quoi...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Parce que ça arrive près de chez vous les belches... mais pas près d'chez moi
> 
> C'pour ça du coup... l'info... j'avais besoin... enfin pour... j'veux dire... pour être sûr quoi...



je te sens indécis
dans la rédaction de tes réponses
manque de confiance ? besoin d'inspiration ?


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> je te sens indécis
> dans la rédaction de tes réponses
> manque de confiance ? besoin d'inspiration ?



Ah ouais... mais nan mais... ben disons que j'ai pas d'iPhone encore donc pas d'appli MacG...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Ah ouais... mais nan mais... ben disons que j'ai pas d'iPhone encore donc pas d'appli MacG...



QUOI  

looser


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2012)

ça va ça va, je pense me rendre à l'Apple Store Opéra ou Louvre cette semaine pour, disons, remettre la situation en ordre... (oh la jolie prime que voilà et qui va passer en partie là dedans :love: )


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2012)

j'espère que tu as au moins une Apple Remote


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

c'est pas un truc de looser ca une remote apple ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2012)

Tu dis çà pask'en t'en as pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

"ué...c'est pas faux !"


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'espère que tu as au moins une Apple Remote



ça oui :style:

Je l'avais eu livrée avec mon MacBook, il y a 4 ans 1/2. Blanche à l'époque, elle est toujours en vie, comme le MacBook sus mentionné par ailleurs (re) :style:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

j'espère que tu ne l'avais pas payée en sus la sus-nommée apple machin


----------



## macpan (14 Mars 2012)

la pelle re-motte ça sert à quoi en fait?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

a remuer des souvenirs on dirait


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2012)

C'était le bon temps, quand il suffisait pour la ranger de la poser sur le côté droit de l'imac.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2012)

ah tiens ?!

c'est pas plutôt à gauche comme l'opinion politique des propriétaires de Mac ?


----------



## ergu (15 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'espère que tu ne l'avais pas payée en sus



On dit "payée en nature" - c'est plus élégant.


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2012)

Gratos qu'elle était... la pelle re-motte à la gauche du Christ qui joue sur son iMac en souvenir... (ceci est une réponse condensée aux derniers 6 posts...) 

Et ça sert à se la péter surtout... la motte... à péter la motte... avec la pelle... :mouais: :hein:

Bref. J'ai une Apple Remote


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2012)

tu as un peu de fièvre aussi ?

allez, avoue...

:mouais:


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> tu as un peu de fièvre aussi ?
> 
> allez, avoue...
> 
> :mouais:





:mouais:

Enlève ton doigt *TOUT DE SUITE*


----------



## macpan (15 Mars 2012)

ah bon faut pas mettre le doigt sur l'apple remote?


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2012)

macpan a dit:


> ah bon faut pas mettre le doigt sur l'apple remote?



 Oulà nan malheureux !!


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Enfin si il est propre ça va.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2012)

on peut y poser des meubles dessus ?

en fait c'est pour caler quand c'est bancale ce truc...


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2012)

quatre heures plus tard&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2012)

le canard...


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2012)

vibre toujours&#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

dans la baignoire


----------



## macpan (17 Mars 2012)

Pouvez préciser? Le canard, modèle voyage, devil, bondage?


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> dans la baignoire



meuh non, dans la soupière


----------



## macpan (18 Mars 2012)

ça sent le plan vieux croutons


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)

soupe à l'oignon et croutons


----------



## ziommm (18 Mars 2012)

Et bien durs les croutons, faut pas qu'ils finissent en bouillie avant que j'ai avalé cette satané soupe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2012)

on respecte le manger !

pourtant pas compliqué à comprendre, non ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2012)

T'es pas devant ta pizza, toi, à cette heure-ci ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2012)

même pas !

ce midi c'est pâte !


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Mars 2012)

Le canard dans les pâtes ? :mouais:

Faut qu'on m'explique là...


----------



## subsole (19 Mars 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> T'es pas devant ta pizza, toi, à cette heure-ci ?



Pourtant, j'avais prévenu petit_louis (et en plus gratos)  =>Là


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Le canard dans les pâtes ? :mouais:
> 
> Faut qu'on m'explique là...



canard>soupière>iDuck > old running gag


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> canard>soupière>iDuck > old running gag



ahum... bien sûr...


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2012)

Ahum&#8230; Bien sûr !!


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2012)

Le président Salengro est sur MacGé !


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2012)

Votez pour moi !!!


----------



## macpan (19 Mars 2012)

Quelle est la position personnelle du président, relative à la soupe de canard aux croutons?
Je ne suis pas un électeur facile moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2012)

Si aCLR est élu devra-t-on de de continuer de manger ET bouger ?

Ce qui n'est pas pratique en simultané, il faut bien le dire...


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Mars 2012)

On pourra uniquement manger.

Mais ni salé, ni sucré, ni gras, ni... bref. De l'herbe quoi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2012)

A MORT !!!


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> A MORT !!!



Attention, ceci est un message du ministère de l'internet, des forums, et de la vie multimédia :

_Trop de smiley rouges, tue les smileys rouges..._


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2012)

Je suis pour la soupe de croutons de canard !
Je ferais de ce plat l'emblème de notre présipauté à nous !
Oui mes amis, le cassoulet et autres magrets laqués n'ont qu'à bien s'tenir !
Qu'ils tremblent !!
Le temps de la soupe de croutons de canard est arrivé !


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Mars 2012)

Et la soupe de crou*PI*on de canard ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2012)

on va me dire que je suis étroit, mais ca ne passera pas par moi ce liquide


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> on va me dire que je suis étroit, mais ca ne passera pas par moi ce liquide



Je prends la CB et les chèques aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2012)

modéra...

ah ué non...

j'en appel au(x) bot(s)


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> modéra...
> 
> ah ué non...
> 
> j'en appel au(x) bot(s)



De quoi ?

_T'en a plein les bottes_ de quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2012)

bon...

trollons d'autre chose...


----------



## macpan (21 Mars 2012)

Trolong Mondot 1999, par exemple...


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2012)

C'est pas le tout d'en parler il faut savoir l'écrire. 

TroPlong mondot.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2012)

mué...

allez je relance !

"c'est déjà l'été ou je rêve ?"


----------



## Paradise (23 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> mué...
> 
> allez je relance !
> 
> "c'est déjà l'été ou je rêve ?"



L'odeur de transpiration de mon collègue me dit "en effet c'est l'été"...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mars 2012)

changement d'heure ce week-end.
l'occasion de rester plus de 2 min devant mon four ! 
:rose:


----------



## ziommm (25 Mars 2012)

velo, VELO !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2012)

d'intérieur ?


----------



## macpan (28 Mars 2012)

27/03/2012
Journée mondiale sans flood?


----------



## ziommm (28 Mars 2012)

Il en faut bien une, non ? Il y a bien une journée mondiale du tricot. :mouais:


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2012)

C'est chiant d'aller tous les jours à la plage.


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Mars 2012)

** Simbouesse fout une paire de baffes à Subsole :casse:*


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> C'est chiant d'aller tous les jours à la plage.



ça dépend pour y faire quoi !
mais y aller l'été c'est pas mon truc


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2012)

À l'approche de l'été, je consomme un sveltess à chaque repas pour retrouver la ligne&#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'approche de l'été, je consomme un sveltess à chaque repas pour retrouver la ligne



Apparemment ça a pas l'air de marcher


----------



## meskh (2 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'approche de l'été, je consomme un sveltess à chaque repas pour retrouver la ligne



C'est un coup à chopper un déreglement intestinal, une bonne ch... :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'approche de l'été, je consomme un sveltess à chaque repas pour retrouver la ligne



MWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWA !!!


----------



## ergu (2 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> retrouver la ligne



Laquelle ?
Maginot ? Siegfried ? Le 22 à Asnières ?
Si tu rangeais un peu ta chambre, aussi...


----------



## macpan (3 Avril 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'approche de l'été, je consomme un sveltess à chaque repas pour retrouver la ligne



Question de goût effectivement,

mais ne préfères-tu pas un svelte Q?


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2012)

Flooder ici, c'est même pas drôle.


----------



## meskh (4 Avril 2012)




----------



## macpan (5 Avril 2012)

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-49046530/stock-photo-caution-flash-flood-area-ahead-s


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2012)

Mais il est où le Printemps ?

:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2012)

En 3 lettres ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2012)

Quand je pense à gKatarn.... :rateau:

Voilà...

Flippant je trouve...


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> En 3 lettres ?



Et en 3 mots ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Avril 2012)

...TAGL


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2012)

APPLE


----------



## Arlequin (10 Avril 2012)

Petit joueur


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2012)

C'est vrai


----------



## macpan (21 Avril 2012)

.
(ceci est un point
(le point final de l'ultraflood?))
.
:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Avril 2012)

...ou bien l'ultra-flood est allé voter...

:mouais:

mué chuis d'accord ca sonne faux !


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2012)

Entracte !


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Avril 2012)

ohhhh ce topic est abandonné....

Peut etre car cela se passe sur un autre topic, où un troll bien velu sevit !


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2012)

Oui mais c'est ici que ce font les 4 millions de posts !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Avril 2012)

ué !

d'ailleurs, c'est qui le 4 millionième ?

:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2012)

_*Kate !!!*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Avril 2012)

quand j'lis ça...

un jour...moi aussi je serais vert...et alors là..là... LA !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> un jour...moi aussi je serais vert...



Dans tes rêves


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Avril 2012)

MON ROYAUME POUR UN FORMULAIRE !!!


----------



## meskh (23 Avril 2012)

Google est ton ami


----------



## macpan (23 Avril 2012)

les affaires reprennent


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Avril 2012)

:mouais:


----------



## macpan (27 Avril 2012)

rideau:sleep:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Avril 2012)




----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2012)

voilà ce qui se passe lorsqu'on ne mange que des insectes !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------

Murde ! J'ai oublié la majuscule !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------

Quelle tête de piaf je fais&#8230;


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (28 Avril 2012)

.....


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2012)

Et ça vous fait rire ?!


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (29 Avril 2012)

(...:rose:...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h13 ----------

.....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h14 ----------

- :sleep: -


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2012)

ah...elle reprend vie...
Demain, elle parle !
:rateau:


----------



## macpan (30 Avril 2012)

:mouais::mouais:


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah...elle reprend vie...
> Demain, elle parle !
> :rateau:



Des bienfaits de la bouillie de mouches ?!


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (2 Mai 2012)

mouchbouill ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------

ouaip, pas si pire..

:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h52 ----------


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2012)

Recherchons de toute urgence un(e) interprète&#8230;


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (3 Mai 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h52 ----------


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mai 2012)

ou alors son clavier déconne ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ou alors son clavier déconne ?


Nan nan ! Ça n'a pas été facile mais j'ai fini par trouver un décodeur de pattes d'araignée.


Etoile d'araignee a dit:


>


Nan mais où crois-tu aller comme ça ?!


>


La montagne c'est de l'autre côté !


>


Ah ces vacanciers


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (4 Mai 2012)

:style:    :love:


----------



## Fìx (4 Mai 2012)




----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> :style:    :love:



Là désolé les gars mais je ne préfère pas vous traduire ce qu'elle me susurre.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2012)

Et dans sussurre il y a...


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2012)

Chaussure ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2012)

:rateau:

Et là, tout est dit !


----------



## macpan (8 Mai 2012)

Godasse?


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2012)

Allez on se bouge là !!


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Mai 2012)

eh oh, minute là...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------

ça arrive, ça arrive...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------

... zysuis prèskkkkkk

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------

...

...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------

ah ben non en fait 

:rose:


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2012)

Y'a pas de non qui tienne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Mai 2012)

Ué !

Parfaitement !

:hein::hein:


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Mai 2012)

c'est celui qui le dit qui l'est


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (11 Mai 2012)

:mouais:

:affraid:


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2012)

Oui je te comprends. Moi aussi il m'effraie un peu mais bon il doit être jeune&#8230;


----------



## macpan (11 Mai 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> mais bon il doit être jeune




ça c'est un coup bas


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (12 Mai 2012)




----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2012)

:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mai 2012)

pas envie de bosser aujourd'hui...


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> pas envie de bosser aujourd'hui...


moi non plus.





d'ailleurs je ne bosse pas aujourd'hui.






mais j'ai bossé jusqu'à 7h30, et depuis hier.








En fait c'est plutôt je ne bosse plus aujourd'hui.








Et j'attends nono le robot rigolo©


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2012)

Salut c&#8217;est moi Nono 
&#8216;Suis le robot héro 
Cadeau d&#8217;Ulysse 
Pour Télémaque son fils 
Je vis dans l&#8217;grand vaisseau 
Comme un poisson dans l&#8217;eau 
Avec Thémis Télémaque et Ulysse


----------



## macpan (16 Mai 2012)

ça c'est envoyé!::hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2012)

je perd le fil de ce fil...:rose:


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2012)

T'es un winner Berthier !!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2012)

A l'aïl !!!


----------



## ziommm (17 Mai 2012)

C'est trop physique tout ça.

Et puis, pourquoi on devrait mettre une veste, hein ?

C'est pas comme si les tomates étaient vraiment creuses...


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2012)

J'ai cru voir passer un supermoquette ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mai 2012)

il fait chaud...
il fait faim...
il va bientôt faire barbecue !

:love:


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2012)

Mais c'est vrai ça !!


----------



## Fìx (25 Mai 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai ça !!



Ouais !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h35 ----------

Enfin j'veux dire.... 


Ouais, c'est cool ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------

Même grave de chez cool j'dirai... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------

Sauf que j'ai ni jardin ni barbec'......


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2012)

J'ai un jardin, mais je déteste faire les barbecue. Du coup j'en mange que chez les copains


----------



## kolargol31 (28 Mai 2012)

les bbq's c'est la vie :love::love::love:

c'est clair que c'est bon 
puis à faire c'est pas si complexe que ça 

bien qu'il fasse super beau et chaud où je vis, j'ai un petit courant de spleen qui me passe dans la tête...


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2012)

waip sa me rappel le les user de nuit.... :sniff:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2012)

Brups...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (31 Mai 2012)

B*UR*PS


nan mé

pffff


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2012)

Mais laisse moi me différencier !

Ch'te jure...

:hein:


----------



## kolargol31 (31 Mai 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Brups...





c'est juste un BURPS durant un Brunch, c'est un Brups, donc n'importe nawak tu te differencies de rien du tout! ça existait déjà depuis un bon bout de temps, si ma mémoire est bonne ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juin 2012)

Quel temps de merde...

Bravo La Gauche !!! :rateau:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (4 Juin 2012)

pas d'bol, chez moi, il fait un temps MAGNIFIQUE 

:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Juin 2012)

Toi...
Mais..
Enfin...
Voilà quoi...

bon, remarque, vu comment tu es armée...

:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juin 2012)

Oué, avec des boules en plastoc


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2012)

Notre morfal préféré aurait-il fait son coming-out ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juin 2012)

C'est bien trouvé


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Juin 2012)

bordel qu il fait chaud et ma clim fonctionne pas....


:rose:


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2012)

On voit que t'es pas bien assuré&#8230;


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Juin 2012)

ben le proprio a rien foutu ce branque


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2012)

Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> bordel qu il fait chaud et ma clim fonctionne pas....
> 
> 
> :rose:




trèèèèèès bien!!

et la planète BURDEL !

hihi


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2012)

_Vous ne pouvez pas bouler aCLR, de toutes façons il n'a qu'à faire pote avec Bengilli s'il veut augmenter son compteur_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Juin 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> trèèèèèès bien!!
> 
> et la planète BURDEL !
> 
> hihi



La planète ca va; par contre tout ces bipèdes qui sont dessus...la gerbe quoi ! :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juin 2012)

Tu gerbes avant le repas du midi ? Bonapéti :sick:


----------



## ergu (7 Juin 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu gerbes avant le repas du midi ? Bonapéti :sick:



Message à petit_louis :

Le trooper ayant visiblement fait le tour des passionants débats autour de Diablo III qui animaient récement son forum de modération (wouhouhou!) recommence à s'y faire ch... à cent sous de l'heure et le voilà qui rode de nouveau en dehors à la recherche d'un truc à se mettre sous la dent.

Il se pourrait donc que tu y manges quelques baffes au passage.

Te voilà prévenu.






Fuis, petit_louis, fuis !


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu gerbes avant le repas du midi ? Bonapéti :sick:



Faut bien faire de la place pour la pizza-kebab :modo:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Fuis, petit_louis, fuis !



ah bon ?
et pourquoi donc ?

c'est qu'un trooper...faut pas pousser non plus...


----------



## ergu (7 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est qu'un trooper...faut pas pousser non plus...



Il ne faut effectivement pas pousser... le trooper dans les orties - ça ne sert à rien, son armure le protège et après il est tout mécontent et il postillone des insultes incompréhensibles sous son casque.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juin 2012)

A défaut de coup de boule, il y a tjrs la possibilité d'un coup de casque


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Juin 2012)

Il pleut !

Enfin !


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2012)

_aCLR est pompom-girl de l'équipe de Karting de MacGeneration_


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juin 2012)

bon ben ayé je suis malade a cause de ces t°C de mierda


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juin 2012)

ca sent le gazon coupé mouillé...

:hein:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (8 Juin 2012)

alors que c'est tellement plus beau, une pelouse au naturel...

:rose:


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juin 2012)

bon allez je me prepares pour partir en "vacances"


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> alors que c'est tellement plus beau, une pelouse au naturel...
> 
> :rose:



S'il faut passer la débroussailleuse avant...











:rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juin 2012)

Faut pas que celà ressemble à une jungle en plus !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Juin 2012)

ni jardiniers, ni aventuriers...

mais kesske j'fais encore là :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juin 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> ni jardiniers, ni aventuriers...
> 
> mais kesske j'fais encore là :mouais:



En tant que parisien, je prend les transports en commun en heure de pointe.
Ca c'est de l'aventure !


Et par pitié pars paaaaaaaaaaaaas !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2012)

Bravo  pour les transports en commun ... même si c'est pénible


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

fais chaud


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> fais chaud



Non, c'est chaud


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juin 2012)

*vomi*


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

j'ai peur de savoir ce que c'est


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juin 2012)

*tousse*


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (11 Juin 2012)

**crache**


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2012)

Hé poupée


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juin 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> **crache**



*Porter des armes anciennes sur l'épaule tue*

Te voilà prévenue...


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

allez hop j'ai l'avion demain matin à 6 h du mat pour Tokyo


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juin 2012)

ATCHAAAAAAA !!!

trop bien ce printemps... :mouais:


----------



## MacSedik (14 Juin 2012)

l'ennui tue


----------



## macpan (17 Juin 2012)

le désespoir ronge


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2012)

Et la caravane passe...


----------



## ziommm (17 Juin 2012)

Wouf !


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2012)

les membres de la salle de jeux c'est que des petites bites


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Juin 2012)

c'est celui qui le dit qui l'est :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Juin 2012)

*Such a perfect day...*


----------



## macpan (20 Juin 2012)

Lou... c'est toi?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juin 2012)

Mais elles sont où les filles ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mais elles sont où les filles ?



*MUSIQUE !!!*

[YOUTUBE]WgF1ESRNs6I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juin 2012)

ca c'est mesquin !

:hein:


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2012)

ah ben voila, essayez de faire plaisir !


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> *MUSIQUE !!!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WgF1ESRNs6I[/YOUTUBE]​



version wampas :

[DM]x285s8[/DM]


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Juin 2012)

j'ai la solution:


[YOUTUBE]0ykhV35BJgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2012)

Poum poum Tchak tchak poum poum tssss&#8230;


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Juillet 2012)

ca y est j'ai un retina 





























poil au doigt


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2012)

Les poils c'est sale


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

Ca se lave les poils


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2012)

Nan ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Juillet 2012)

bah non !

sinon c'est la fin de tout un écosystème !

bande d'égoïste !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

ça donne du goût à ta pâte à pizza :hein:


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juillet 2012)

je bannis
tu bannis
il bannit
nous bannîmes
vous bannîtes
ils bannirent


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Juillet 2012)

je reviens 
tu reviens 
il revient 
......


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2012)

entre tes reins...


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2012)

C'est là qu'arrive la question, tu plutôt schlack schlack ou shpock shpock ?


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Juillet 2012)

ca depend


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2012)

Y'a pas le choix ça dépend


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juillet 2012)

Je bannis..... 
Une image peut être ? Pour expliquer


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2012)

Serais-tu si jeune au point que la transcription en onomatopée de ces deux translations ne t'évoque rien ?


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Juillet 2012)

pitin le 27 je rentre au pays, cela m evoque que des trucs pas top PITINNNNNNN

j'veux rester au japon


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2012)

le temps a changé je trouve...


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2012)

Quand je pense qu'hier j'étais le seul membre connecté sur ce forum !


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Août 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quand je pense qu'hier j'étais le seul membre connecté sur ce forum !



et alors ?


----------



## subsole (19 Août 2012)

Il fait encore trop chaud pour aller à la plage.


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2012)

Parfaitement. Par contre pour la voile c'était top. Un petit 3-4 de suroit sous le soleil breton (  gkat ) puis un apéro à la fraîche... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2012)

/mode traduction pour les noobs: 

- soleil breton = crachin
- à la fraîche = environ 17°C


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Août 2012)

J'ai décroché un poste dans la fonction publique.
Le jour des résultats du concours, un futur collègue m'a dit :
"Alors ça y est, t'arrêtes de travailler !"



:mouais::hein:

pffff, no comment....


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2012)

je vous demande de vous arrêter !


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2012)

s'lut min fieu


----------



## mado (27 Août 2012)

C'est ici le minibar maintenant ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2012)

/me sert une tournée d'Absolut à mado  :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2012)

yvos a dit:


> s'lut min fieu



oh biloute ! cha vo ti ?!



mado a dit:


> C'est ici le minibar maintenant ?



le minibar c'était mieux en 2001&#8230; 

pis ça s'appelait le toubar vert&#8230; &#8220;héhé&#8230;&#8221; ©alèm inc. 



gKatarn a dit:


> /me sert une tournée d'Absolut à mado  :love:



je lis que gKatarn se sert une tournée d'Absolut sur le compte de mado&#8230; sympa le gars !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2012)

Félicitations Etoile d'araignée !


Moi ca sera un jus de pomme


sinon ca va vous ?

Mé...mé...mé...
Mon siège...le Zinc...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (28 Août 2012)

Tu pourras dire ça si j'arrive à foutre un coup de pied au cul de tout ce bouzin 

On m'a dit qu'à vouloir voler trop haut, je risquais de me bruler les ailes... Ca tombe bien, j'en ai pas 


Et pour moi, coco-ananas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2012)

c'est la fougue de la jeunesse ca !
ca te passeras


----------



## mado (28 Août 2012)

alèm a dit:


> le minibar c'était mieux en 2001
> 
> pis ça s'appelait le toubar vert héhé ©alèm inc.


Ouais, mais si j'ai bien compris y'a un pb avec les couleurs en ce moment nan ? 



M'sieur gKat...


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2012)

mado a dit:


> Ouais, mais si j'ai bien compris y'a un pb avec les couleurs en ce moment nan ?



tu sais légout et lécouleur 

petit_louis, tu sors !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2012)

mado a dit:


> M'sieur gKat...



De rien. Je te ressers la même tournée ?


----------



## mado (28 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> De rien. Je te resser*S* la même ?




Sans limite.. ce soir


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2012)

T, S... euh, BBQ & apéro ce soir alors hein 

Allez, tournée...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2012)

alèm a dit:


> petit_louis, tu sors !



quoi ? kya ?

You want me go back to my plane ? 

CA SUFFIT MAINTENANT !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2012)

Comme quoi...
élever la voix...


----------



## subsole (31 Août 2012)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai vu une tornade.


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Comme quoi...
> élever la voix...



en même temps, on s'était dit rendez-vous place des Grands Hommes&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Septembre 2012)

j'ouvre un peu les fenêtres...
histoire de chasser cette odeur de...de...

mais de quoi/qui en fait ?
:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Septembre 2012)

Rayer la mention inutile : pizza/kebab/hamburger


----------



## subsole (24 Septembre 2012)

Tout est bon dans le cochon.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2012)

Pensez qu'à goinfrer :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rayer la mention inutile : pizza/kebab/hamburger



Humph...


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2012)

Parle pas la bouche pleine !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Parle pas la bouche pleine !



Sans déconner !
Mais attend, l'ôt là, il parle des entrées mais pas des plats !

Scandaleux !

:hein:


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sans déconner !
> Mais attend, l'ôt là, il parle des entrées mais pas des plats !
> 
> Scandaleux !
> ...


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2012)

burp


héhé&#8230; ©alèm


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2012)

Fucking brevets !


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Fucking brevets !


À table !...


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2012)

Perso je louche plus sur la rognonade de mamie

et le premier qui dit que je suis gérontophile s'en prend une


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> À table !...



tu m'as manqué !

:love:


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Perso je louche plus sur la rognonade de mamie
> 
> et le premier qui dit que je suis gérontophile s'en prend une



Gérontophile !! 



petit_louis a dit:


> tu m'as manqué !
> 
> :love:



tu n'as QUE la reconnaissance du ventre ! 

dire que gKat t'a tout appris !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Septembre 2012)

Moué...

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis pour la peine* :casse:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Moué...
> 
> ** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis pour la peine* :casse:



Toute cette N...

Tu es un Hordeux toi...


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2012)

**Romuald fout une paire de baffes à alèm en s'excusant toutefois du retard suite à un ban dans un trou (gras) noir* :casse:


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> **Romuald fout une paire de baffes à alèm en s'excusant toutefois du retard suite à un ban dans un trou (gras) noir* :casse:



justement, j'avais un (nouveau) service à demander à Toxymeetic


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2012)

keske vous avez fait encore bande de sacripans


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> keske vous avez fait encore bande de sacripans


De l'humour incompris dans la quatrième dimension


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Octobre 2012)

One small click for me...
One giant step for flood !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2012)

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis.* :casse:



'tin, ça fait du bien :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Octobre 2012)

tu m'as manqué !

....'bécile....


----------



## gKatarn (19 Octobre 2012)

** gKatarn fout une paire de :!: à petit_louis pour changer de registre* :casse:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Octobre 2012)

Allo ?

Parlez plus fort !!!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Octobre 2012)

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis pour lui déboucher les esgourdes* :casse:


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2012)

ème message


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Novembre 2012)

Et voici mon






ème message​


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2012)

Tiens, c'est l'anniversaire de Tryphon ce jour d'hui.

Tous mes vieux m'sieu


----------



## gKatarn (11 Novembre 2012)

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis paske ça faisait longtemps* :casse:


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2012)

**aCLR va prendre un apéro paskil est l'heure*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Novembre 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2012)

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis pour le réveiller* :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2012)

:mouais:


----------



## Powerdom (16 Novembre 2012)

Devant moi le mec bourré au distributeur m'a demandé si je savais pas son code...
Ce qui devait arriver arriva.. Plus de carte.


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2012)

Oh pitain, le problème existentiel ! Quelqu'un de gentil pour le résoudre ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2012)

Le bleu.


----------



## aCLR (24 Novembre 2012)

Ah non le vert !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2012)

Ca sent pas le renfermé ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2012)

«Poster peu, mais utile !»


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2012)

Poil a la bile!


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Décembre 2012)

supermoquette a dit:


> «Poster peu, mais utile !»


Ouaip


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2012)

Joyeux Noël !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Février 2013)

La porte !
Il fait froid dehors et ca refroidit le Manger...

:hein:


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2013)

Tiens, t'es vivant ? pas intoxiqué à la lasagne de boeufval ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2013)

/burps


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2013)

Moi ca va tranquillou...

Pas comme le trooper qui a toujours des gazs...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2013)

En fait, j'ai parfois du mal à régler ma poche : c'est gaz ou odeurs :rose:


----------



## subsole (27 Février 2013)

:mouais: Tu ne peux pas avoir les deux ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2013)

J'y travaille :sick:


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'y travaille :sick:



Chez Lubrizol ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2013)

Non, chez moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mars 2013)

Une bombe ambulante ce gars là...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2013)

/gaz !!!! :sick:


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2013)

sé ki ka pété ? :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mars 2013)

le trooper !!!


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2013)

A 450 euros pour deux sessions de 15 minutes (une par sein), je veux bien me reconvertir en gifleur de seins.


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2013)

Tu préfères pas une injection d'huile d'olive par hasard ?


----------



## iMax (6 Mars 2013)

Pouet


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> A 450 euros pour deux sessions de 15 minutes (une par sein), je veux bien me reconvertir en gifleur de seins.



Pour 1000&#8364; pièce, je caresse au lieu de gifler.
















Dsl :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2013)

ET je relance avec un "dîtes, vous trouvez pas qu'on se les pèle en ce moment ?"


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2013)

Ouais mais tout le monde est sur la terrasse à écouter le gourou venu du froid ! Alors tes histoires de pelles&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2013)

La pelade actuelle, le tempouwi, l'haleine du pôle, l'eau céleste, m'empêchent d'avoir les activité de plein air que j'aime


----------



## Romuald (25 Mai 2013)

C'est la faute à la gauche, elle n'a le droit d'être que dans l'opposition, donc Dieu, qui est catho et de droite, se venge.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est la faute à la gauche, elle n'a le droit d'être que dans l'opposition, donc Dieu, qui est catho et de droite, se venge.



Ha, parce que la gauche est au pouvoir ?????????????


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mai 2013)

Euh, quand je me regarde en caleçon, je porte à droite :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Ha, parce que la gauche est au pouvoir ?????????????



/mode grosse perche : qui ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2013)

Kate !


----------



## Romuald (25 Mai 2013)

C'est un diamant ou un tampax® ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2013)

C'est une bonne question !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mai 2013)

Et en plus y'a rien au cinoche 

:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est un diamant ou un tampax® ?



Vieux bouc pervers


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2013)

Bah, c'est pas pire qu'un vieux trooper à poche


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2013)

Tssss, avec filtre anti-odeurs la poche


----------



## dool (27 Mai 2013)

hummm tu fais rêver continue !


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2013)

Tu veux rêver encore ? Tiens : le filtre anti-odeurs est recyclable.


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2013)

Tu veux dire qu'il passe au lave-vaisselle ?! :sick:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mai 2013)

tsssss...

je l'savais qu'il etait en kit ce truc là...


----------



## dool (28 Mai 2013)

Hum oui oui oui...


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> je l'savais qu'il etait en kit



En kilt !


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2013)

J'te raconte pas la taille de la poche, c'est pour ça qu'il lui faut un kilt


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mai 2013)

c'est si coloré ?

j'avais entendu parler d'une toile noire pour les troopers...

encore un rebelle quoi...


'tain, c'était mieux avant je trouve :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2013)

Avant quoi ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mai 2013)

Avant mou:sleep::sleep:aaa !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> 'tain, c'était mieux aaaaaavant  :sleep:



Francis Cabrel, sors de ce corps 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------




dool a dit:


> Hum oui oui oui...



Je viens de recycler mon filtre.


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je viens de recycler mon filtre.



Et où est-ce que tu le ranges ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2013)

C'est pas un truc pour Enlarger The Penis ?

Quel coquin ce gKatarn...


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2013)

Sur ce, une bonne bière ! :love:


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2013)

C'est que je suis au whisky coke présentement ! :love:


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est que je suis au whisky coke présentement ! :love:



Et ça se prétend artiste :sick: !
C'est la-dedans que tu trouves l'inspiration ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Sur ce, une bonne bière ! :love:



Moué.

Perso, c'est BBQ & rosé  :love:


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Et ça se prétend artiste :sick: !





> C'est la-dedans que tu trouves l'inspiration ?


Non pas vraiment ! C'est juste pour décompresser.
L'inspiration c'est plutôt dans l'ennui, l'inaction.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h47 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Moué.
> 
> Perso, c'est BBQ & rosé  :love:


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Moué.
> 
> Perso, c'est BBQ & rosé  :love:


Ca, c'était hier


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2013)

Oui. Aussi. Et puis samedi... 

Et sans doute demain :rose:


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> > C'est la-dedans que tu trouves l'inspiration ?
> 
> 
> L'inspiration c'est plutôt dans l'ennui, l'inaction.


Et nul besoin de produits pour ça. Leur absorption n'ayant qu'un caractère accélérateur dans le processus de réflexion, il m'arrive de foncer dans la mauvaise direction sous leur emprise. Idem sans  mais je reviens plus vite à la réalité !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2013)

... Je conclurais donc cet exposé en affirmant que 82 % des baballes lancées avec une raquette sur une plage n'est pas récupérée par l'autre joueur au premier lancer. Ce nombre passe à 78 % si l'un des deux a plus de 15 ans et à 73 % si les deux ont plus de 15 ans.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2013)

J'aimerais bien connaître le nombre de sondés dans ton panel ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> J'aimerais bien connaître le nombre de sondés dans ton panel ?!



Sur cinq ans, environ 12 387 baignassout !


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2013)

C'est mignon baignassout !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> J'aimerais bien connaître le nombre de sondés dans ton panel ?!



Mi, j'aime pas me faire sonder


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2013)

Moi non plus ! 


Par contre, ce soir c'était brochettes de dinde marinées au citron sur le bbq !

Y tou ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2013)

Non, juste des côtes de porc marinées aux épices 

Et rosé oeuf corse.


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2013)

Pour accompagner l'agneau, c'est plutôt rouge ou blanc ?


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour accompagner l'agneau, c'est plutôt rouge ou blanc ?



Rouge, de Loire genre Bourgueil, c'est très bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juillet 2013)

enfin un up de qualité !

:love::love::love:


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2013)

@Toum' : j'ai finalement pris un chablis pour me rafraîchir ! 

@p_l : toujours dans les bons coups ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------

&#8230;de fourchette !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> @Toum' : j'ai finalement pris un chablis pour me rafraîchir !



Le Bourgueil c'est aussi bon à 12/14°


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2013)

A mon avis pas assez charnu pour de l'agneau. Je voterai plutôt pour un bourgogne pinot noir.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2013)

Patrimonio rouge Domaine Giudicelli....:love:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2013)

Brochettes sur BBQ & rosé fruité  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

Blanquette de veau, Valvert .


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2013)

Chinois pour faire plaisir au gamin qui vient de rentrer de colo.

Jeanlain ambrée sortie du fridge au retour, passke faut pas déconner quand même.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2013)

Merguez & Rosé 

Et je te mUrdre  :love:


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2013)

Ca y-est, elle a accouché.


Qui ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2013)

Direction apéro avec teo ! :style:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?



Euh, j'aurais bien une idée...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juillet 2013)

Kate ? 


si j'envoie une bise à Kate, ça fait bistouquette ?


----------



## ergu (24 Juillet 2013)

Et si tu veux dire du bien d'elle, tu peux parler de la pépite qu'est Kate.

Sauf que si tu en parles tout le temps, tu auras la bouche pleine de la pépite qu'est Kate.

La même qui n'aime pas le conventionel, d'ailleurs, puisqu'on parle parfois des normes qu'hait Kate.


D'ailleurs, comme elle n'aime pas l'équitation non plus, je peux te demander si tu sais de quoi il retourne :

As-tu su selle et norme qu'hait Kate ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juillet 2013)

je ne suis pas de taille à lutter contre les jeux de mots d'ergu :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2013)

Personne n'être de taille.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Arlequin, petit petit petit....





Romuald a dit:


> Ca y-est, elle a accouché.
> Qui ?



je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles 


:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juillet 2013)

enfin en départ en vacances...

:love:


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2013)

Envoie une carte postale !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juillet 2013)

de kebab ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2013)

*FEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUK !!*​
Ah, ça va mieux, d'un coup.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2013)

Moué.

Mais bon, n'est pas Patoch qui veut hein... Manque un C, y a un E en trop... Allez rejoue encore :

*FUUUUUCK !!!!*


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2013)

Je respecte trop Patoch' pour violer son copyrignt en le copiant intégralement, Môssieu.


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2013)

Mode Patoch', c'est :feuquiou:


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)

Marre des rageux 
Restez chez vous !!!!!!
Ca fait du bien de le dire 
Ok je


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2013)

Et encore, tu n'as pas connu la grande époque...


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et encore, tu n'as pas connu la grande époque...



Ah bon ....bah heureusement que j'y ai échapper alors


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2013)

Heureusement. Parce que confondre les infinitifs et les participes passés ça ne pardonnait pas à l'époque.:!:
Aujourd'hui avec tous ces jeunes souitcheurs issus du côté obscur on est bien forcés de niveller par le bas. 

:rateau:


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)

C'est sur on peut pas etre bon partout ....


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2013)

C'est toujours ouvert ici ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2013)

Heureusement !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Août 2013)

Dark Templar a dit:


> C'est toujours ouvert ici ?



Un  revenant


----------



## Romuald (4 Août 2013)

Bon, c'est pas le tout, mais faut que j'aille allumer le barbeq'.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Un  revenant


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2013)

Rhaaaa, 5 semaines de...
Je vous laisse deviner...
Mais parfois c'est épuisant...
Pensez, 5 semaines...
Rhaaaa !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Août 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Un  revenant



+1:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h19 ----------




Dark Templar a dit:


>



+1 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2013)

Un autre revenant


----------



## Madalvée (24 Août 2013)

Pas de post depuis le 4 août, c'est ça que vous appelez du flood ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2013)

La trêve estivale que ça s'appelle !


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> La trêve estivale que ça s'appelle !



5 semaines, j'vous dis...
Pfffff...
Claquant !


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2013)

C'est bientôt l'heure de l'apéro si je ne m'abuse !


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2013)

Les cacahuètes sont déjà dans les soucoupes, le saucisson est en rondelles, plus qu'à remplir les verres


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2013)

Depuis les chips de Vitelotte tout le monde boude les cahuètes !


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Depuis les chips de Vitelotte tout le monde boude les cahuètes !



T'es une victime du marketing, caouète grillée à sec, finement salée ou à éplucher, la caouète aura la peau de tes chips... Un jour !

Bon, j'ai des verres à remplir, moi


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, j'ai des verres à remplir, moi



Un dans chaque main !


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2013)

GlobalCut a dit:


> +1 :love:


Nous manque plus qu'une Guinness et on se sentira à la maison


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Août 2013)

une pinte de lait frais svp !


----------



## Luc G (26 Août 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> une pinte de lait frais svp !


ou alors un armagnac, parce que pour l'apéro, c'est pas vraiment l'heure.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Août 2013)

La révolution culturelle de Tim Cook chez Apple par Pierrick Aubert le Lundi 26 Août 2013 à 16:59
*
**Suite à l'article, un premier commentaire tout en finesse...

JPTK*  				[26/08/2013 17:02]  				  				 								

				C 1 FACHO CHEMIZ NOIR KI FAI D SALU NASI!! :-/

JPTK, Master Troll of the Day (avec option Godwin)


----------



## Arlequin (26 Août 2013)

Excellent le JPTK 

En continuant comme ça, on finira bien par ravoir un mini-rade 

Bref, cela prouve bien qu'il y a (au moins) deux mondes sur MacG: les commentaires et les forums !


----------



## Romuald (26 Août 2013)

JPTK, la preuve que ceux qui réagissent aux niouzes ne vont pas sur les forums. Bravo, gars !
En plus ils auraient du voir que le 'salut nazi' était fait du bras gauche, et que donc au pire la conclusion 'c'est un gag' s'imposait, au mieux rebondir sur le fait que ce n'était qu'un coucou de la main.

De toutes façons c'est l'heure du petit rot de l'apéro.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2013)

Limite j'ai été tenté de faire un miroir de la photo, mais bon j'laurais mise où...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> JPTK, la preuve que ceux qui réagissent aux niouzes ne vont pas sur les forums. Bravo, gars !




bon, on s'fait un raid sur les news ? genre ratonade en rêgle zehorde powa ? 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h12 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Limite j'ai été tenté de faire un miroir de la photo, mais bon* j'laurais mise où*...



j'ai bien, une réponse, mais ce serait un gag_ éculé_ 











edit: oh et pis bon, tiens, allez: DTC !


----------



## Romuald (26 Août 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon, on s'fait un raid sur les news ? genre ratonade en rêgle zehorde powa ?


Les news c'est plutôt l'inverse : un post douzième degré, et aussitôt le choeur des vierges effarouchées qui rameute en rang serrés :love:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2013)

Les news, saimal


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Août 2013)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les news, saimal


 d'accord. Mais est-ce que le Mal say mal ?
Je ramasse les copies demain.

soyez fort !!!


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2013)

LE côté obscur de la Force est avec moi.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'ai bien, une réponse, mais ce serait un gag_ éculé_



Mais là ça aurait été la N

:rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2013)

Bon&#8230; j'ai (re) fini Wings of Liberty et je viens de regarder la vidéo d'Heart of the Swarm. Ça envoie du gros pâté. Pas dit que je résiste longtemps à la tentation


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2013)

J'm'emmerde en attendant la marée.

Il semblerait d'ailleurs que ça se soit vu coucou: Fab' )


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> J'm'emmerde en attendant la marée.



Quand y a pas d'eau, => bistrot : "Patron une bouteille de muscadet ou j'tue l'chien"


----------



## Madalvée (27 Août 2013)

Je suis au Martini avec des tuiles au chilli qui arrachent la gueule, c'est vrai qu'il manque un espace pour cracher du feu ici.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Septembre 2013)

C'est plus du nano flood que de l'ultra flood en ce moment


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Septembre 2013)

Allez, plus que 3780 messages avant les 20 000


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Septembre 2013)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Allez, plus que 3780 messages avant les 20 000



:love:


----------



## dool (2 Septembre 2013)

Noooooooooonnnnnnnnnnn ???!!! 





La m4k respire encore ??!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2013)

Et sinon vous ça va ?


----------



## Arlequin (2 Septembre 2013)

ouaips

mais on peut se dire "tu", non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ouaips
> 
> mais on peut se dire "tu", non ?



Oui...pour quelques temps encore...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Oui...pour quelques temps encore...


Tu vas te diviser  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2013)

Je sais pas...
Ca se mange une bactérie ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je sais pas...
> Ca se mange une bactérie ?


En permanence :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2013)

ah ben je vote pour !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Septembre 2013)

brups...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Septembre 2013)

ah oui mais non !

ca a réouvert et je peux toujours pas virer les cons...omateurs.

:hein:


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Septembre 2013)

Il est cher l'iPhone pas cher :hein:
Visiblement, je suis encore coincé sur Android pour un moment :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (11 Septembre 2013)

C'était quoi ce black out ? une attaque de dDos Jones, c'est ça ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2013)

'mbécile ! :love:  :style:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Septembre 2013)

C'est pas une attaque de type Excel qu'il utilise ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

Drôle de souvenir 
Ça me rappelle la liste de Schindler


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Novembre 2013)

Le mec des ascenseurs? Depuis le temps qu'il en installe, ça doit faire une sacrée liste...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (9 Janvier 2014)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2014)

eh ben !
On te voyais plus aux soirées...


----------



## Karmalolo (10 Janvier 2014)

Oh cool, un sujet flood 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h48 ----------

J'ai beaucoup flood sur M4E

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h49 ----------

Mais maintenant le bac à sable est mort 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h49 ----------

Hum 
On ne peut pas faire de multi-posts?


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2014)

Toutes les 180 minutes !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (10 Janvier 2014)

:d

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------

héééééé, c'est quoi ce bordel :hein:
marche plus le smiley 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------

ah ben si...

bizarre bizarre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h04 ----------

faut tout vérifier du coup, on sait jamais



:rateau:




:sleep:
:mouais:

pffff, flemme de faire les autres


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Janvier 2014)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2014)

les smileys ca compte pas comme flood


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2014)

Si


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2014)

Tout compte.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (11 Janvier 2014)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h01 ----------

j'étais en retraite spirituelle, moa 

faut réapprendre à s'exprimer avant de dire des conneries !

l'isolation, toussa, c'est pas bon pour la répartie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h05 ----------

c'est où qu'on prend un café le matin ?!!:hein:

y manque des bouts ici !:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2014)

:café:


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> les smileys ca compte pas comme flood





aCLR a dit:


> Si





bompi a dit:


> Tout compte.



non. 

(je veux bien en voir qui remette mon autorité en doute sur ce sujet  )

et pour gKatarn :

oop: ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Janvier 2014)

la boîte de naphtaline s'est réouverte ma parole ?!

en plus on y trouve un truc tout blanc dedans...

je sais pas si on y gagne par contre...

:hein:


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Janvier 2014)

J'arrive pas a dormir....


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2014)

alèm a dit:


> et pour gKatarn :
> 
> oop: ?



Le n00b des smileys


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Janvier 2014)

gkatarn a dit:


> le n00b des smileys



Héhéhéhéhé


----------



## aCLR (15 Janvier 2014)

Vodka pomme en cours de préparation !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (15 Janvier 2014)

C'est une vodka de geek...


----------



## aCLR (15 Janvier 2014)

De geek ?!

Damned !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------

Et avec du calva ça f'rait quoi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

/me file tester&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2014)

Ca dépend... elle est retina ta vodka ?tu as combien d'alcool par pouce ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Janvier 2014)

Deux !


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le n00b des smileys



ça c'est cadeau pour toi Papy ! déjà que tu ne peux pas courir suite à ton armure rouillée, faut bien qu'on te fasse pisser de rire ! (histoire que tu vides ta poche ensuite !)

 :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Janvier 2014)

Piou il pleut


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2014)

ah non, ça s'est arrêté, ça m'arrange, une semaine que je me promène avec une veste de printemps, c'est cool Belgrade quand il fait beau en hiver&#8230;*(parce qu'à partir du printemps c'est déjà l'été ici&#8230;  genre 30° en moyenne à l'ombre jusque début novembre&#8230;  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2014)

Tout ce bonheur...c'est dégoutant !


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tout ce bonheur...c'est dégoutant !



Il est où le bonheur ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2014)

À l'ouest&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2014)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il est où le bonheur ?



autour d'une table voyons !


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2014)

D'ailleurs il est 15-15, ici c'est titayemme


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'ouest



rien de nouveau, quoi ?

je croyais que c'était l'amour qui venait par l'Ouest ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> autour d'une table voyons !



d'ailleurs, on mange quand ensemble ?  (je commence par Paris cette année*)



Romuald a dit:


> D'ailleurs il est 15-15, ici c'est titayemme



ce Romuald, j'ai jamais bien compris si c'était un crétin ou un génie*l'air des alpages, sûrement.


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2014)

alèm a dit:


> je croyais que c'était l'amour qui venait par l'Ouest !



Nan, c'était les feux de l'amour


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2014)

alèm a dit:


> d'ailleurs, on mange quand ensemble ?  (je commence par Paris cette année*)



Mp, hibou mail, sms...

Ca sera avec grand plaisir


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2014)

Faites signe hein... sait-on jamais. Ce sera l'occasion de mettre un coup de casque impérial à PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Faites signe hein... sait-on jamais. Ce sera l'occasion de mettre un coup de casque impérial à PL


 
:love:


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan, c'était les feux de l'amour&#8230;



purée, je sais enfin (ou enfion comme j'avais tapé précédemment) où Dominique A puise son inspiration (en plus du PMU qui fait face à l'hippodrome à Petit-Port* **) :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



petit_louis a dit:


> Mp, hibou mail, sms...
> 
> Ca sera avec grand plaisir



c'est gKatarn que t'appelle Grand Plaisir, faut que je t'affranchisse alors : il n'est pas si grand et il met des cravates quand il vient voir mes expos  (non mais j'te jure&#8230;  )



gKatarn a dit:


> Faites signe hein... sait-on jamais. Ce sera l'occasion de mettre un coup de casque impérial à PL



certes biquet, certes ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> :love:



il a dit cafque *** pas autre chose ! 

*ne pas confondre Petit-Port et Petit-porc, l'un est à Nantes et l'autre se mange&#8230; 
**ne pas confondre avec Petit-Louis, non plus, qui sait se tenir à table même en mangeant des petits porcs (mais il lui en faut au moins deux voire trois, il a de l'appétit)
*** fpéfiale dédicafe ! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Janvier 2014)

alem,

tu supportes le climat en Belgradie ?

parce que a te lire, je doute...


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> alem,
> 
> tu supportes le climat en Belgradie ?
> 
> parce que a te lire, je doute...



oui, c'est le printemps ici*(si ça se trouve en mars, comme l'an dernier, quand je serais parti il fera -20°C  )

note que j'aimerais bien travailler ici l'été* (qui doit commencer mi avril et finir fin octobre  )


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2014)

alèm a dit:


> purée, je sais enfin (ou enfion comme j'avais tapé précédemment) où Dominique A puise son inspiration (en plus du PMU qui fait face à l'hippodrome à Petit-Port* **) :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



[] Dominique É puise []


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Janvier 2014)

75 cl de Kirin et je vous comprend toujours pas...


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> [] Dominique É puise []



et K taurine ?



petit_louis a dit:


> 75 cl de Kirin et je vous comprend toujours pas...



essaye 75cl de dunja


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2014)

alèm a dit:


> essaye 75cl de dunja



c'est une boisson pour humain ou engin à moteur ?


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est une boisson pour humain ou engin à moteur ?



pour humain mais ça peut servir à allumer un barbecue


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2014)

ca aussi je l'savais...


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca aussi je l'savais...



ah bah voilà sinon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Janvier 2014)

J'attends de tes nouvelles ! 
Et je révise Star Wars au cas où...


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Janvier 2014)

Tellement taffé cette semaine que je suis en manque d'Internet. Un peu d'ultraflood devrait aider :sleep:


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'attends de tes nouvelles !
> Et je révise Star Wars au cas où...



bah je suis encore à Belgrade, je fais une expo au mois de février (ou comment passer pas mal de soirées dans un club de Jazz proposant la meilleure vue de la ville)


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et je révise Star Wars au cas où...



Ouais...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Janvier 2014)

m'embrouille pas avec tes photos de Stargate !

:hein:

c'est bon le jazz, have fun !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2014)

Stargate...  

Noob va :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Janvier 2014)

je t'enpoche ok ?!

:hein::rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Janvier 2014)

un troupeau d'ange passe...


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> un troupeau d'ange passe...



tu serais capable de les bouffer tout cru !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2014)

alèm a dit:


> tu serais capable de les bouffer tout cru !



Ah t'es là toi.


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah t'es là toi.



bah tu m'as appelé !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2014)

Non je cherchais un certain Novak.


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non je cherchais un certain Novak.



ah ça je connais, c'est un mec qui poste dans "PVPBP" mais avec une caravane-sténopé ! 

je vais me resservir en livovica !


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2014)

alèm a dit:


> ah ça je connais, c'est un mec qui poste dans "PVPBP" mais avec une caravane-sténopé !



Le concurrent low-cost de mappy ?!


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Le concurrent low-cost de mappy ?!



non, GroDan pourquoi ?!


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2014)

Vous êtes ici !


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous êtes ici !



voilà. Généralement en banlieue de Belfort. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h22 ----------

ah oui, j'allais oublié. 

WebOliver : quand tu veux ! 
petit_louis : OUI !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Janvier 2014)

je suis relativement discret pourtant...
:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2014)

aCLR a dit:


>



/mode pvbpvbpvbpvbpvpbvpbbbppvb : au moins, la mer penche pas...


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> je suis relativement discret pourtant...
> :rose:



non.  



gKatarn a dit:


> /mode pvbpvbpvbpvbpvpbvpbbbppvb : au moins, la mer penche pas...



quand la mer penche , j'm'épanche j'm'épancheeuuuhhh
quand elle penche plus, je m'épanche plus


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2014)

alèm a dit:


> voilà. Généralement en banlieue de Belfort.



Et c'est quoi la différence avec la banlieue de Belgrade ?!


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Et c'est quoi la différence avec la banlieue de Belgrade ?!



bah à Belfort ils sont rétrogrades et à Belgrade ils sont trop forts, non ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2014)

sinon, je fais une expo !!

  

vous venez ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Février 2014)

inutile, David Pujado nous fera un reportage pour le 20H de France 2 !

en plus je trouve pas la gare de RER la plus proche alors bon...


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> inutile, David Pujado nous fera un reportage pour le 20H de France 2 !



ah oui, j'avais pas tilté, salauds de catalans ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> en plus je trouve pas la gare de RER la plus proche alors bon...



la plus proche ? au choix : CDG2 si tu es riche, Creil si tu es pauvre (par contre, faudra que tu marches un peu)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Février 2014)

on est bien Tintin, on est bien...


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> on est bien Tintin, on est bien...



comment tu sais que je suis allé chez le coiffeur ?


----------



## toys (7 Février 2014)

alèm a dit:


> comment tu sais que je suis allé chez le coiffeur ?



par ce qu'il te reste des cheveux toi.... ta de la chance.


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2014)

toys a dit:


> par ce qu'il te reste des cheveux toi.... ta de la chance.



bah justement, c'est parce qu'il m'en reste encore que je dois y aller bientôt ça sera fini !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2014)

par Saint Louis !
c'est rempli de vieux ici :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2014)

Ouais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2014)

fichtre !
il fait du cross-topic !


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> fichtre !
> il fait du cross-topic !



perso, je suis beaucoup plus cross-country*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Février 2014)

j'ai une faim cross-aliment !
:rateau:


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'ai une faim cross-aliment !
> :rateau:



mouais


----------



## ergu (10 Février 2014)

alèm a dit:


> perso, je suis beaucoup plus cross-country*



Faut pas chercher des crosses contrit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Février 2014)

j'avais un truc génial à dire...et je me rappel plus quoi !

merci alèm pour ce fil


----------



## gKatarn (12 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'avais un truc génial à dire...et je me rappel plus quoi !



Tu l'as mangé ?


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'avais un truc génial à dire...et je me rappel plus quoi !
> 
> merci alèm pour ce fil



bah de rien mais le concept est comment dire*



gKatarn a dit:


> Tu l'as mangé ?



voilà 

maintenant, les gens ont facebook et twitter pour ne rien dire*


----------



## gKatarn (12 Février 2014)

Fessbouque saimal 
Touitère aussi


----------



## ergu (12 Février 2014)

Et les fora sapuducul !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Février 2014)

c'te bande d'aigris !

les p'tits vieux du Muppet Show en fait...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2014)

T'en veux une, Miss Piggy ?


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2014)

DANS SON CUL !! naméo&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Février 2014)

Je vous aime ! :love:

Hâte de casser la graine avec vous...


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je vous aime ! :love:
> 
> Hâte de casser la graine avec vous...



m'en veux pas mais eun'suis mi eune glène, si tu veux casser des graines, ya Willemse-Saurin 

moi, j'veux de la viande et du gras 






:love:


----------



## toys (14 Février 2014)

les vieux te dise M.... ha puis non je suis pas vieux moi je suis entre deux. un espèce de sang mêlé entre jeune branler et vieux con (même si il est vrais je tire plus vers le vieux con.)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------

mieux vaut être un vieux con qu'un jeune aigri.:rateau:


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2014)

vrai, il s'habille comme un jeune et a la barbe et la calvitie d'un vieux !

ceci dit, Petit_louis n'est pas jeune non plus !


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2014)

Mais il est petit, hi hi hi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Février 2014)

j'en appel aux modos dont la sagesse et la puissance ne leur sont d'aucunes utilitées ici.

y'a pas un moyen de sécuriser nos données personnelles ?
parce que je veux pas que tout le monde sache que je suis vieux et petit !
:hein:


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais il est petit, hi hi hi !



ouais, en fait, c'est toi qui est grand. il fallait que je te le dise. 



petit_louis a dit:


> j'en appel aux modos dont la sagesse et la puissance ne leur sont d'aucunes utilitées ici.
> 
> y'a pas un moyen de sécuriser nos données personnelles ?
> parce que je veux pas que tout le monde sache que je suis vieux et petit !
> :hein:




et barbu, enfin presque. 

Gourmand on savait déjà

euh*humm 

on peut transmettre aussi son numéro de portable, sa pizzeria préférée, etc


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2014)

alèm a dit:


> sa pizzeria préférée, etc



La velasquez ?!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> La velasquez ?!



il était habillé un peu moins old-school la dernière fois que je l'ai vu mais il est toujours aussi beau !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Février 2014)

chut !


----------



## toys (16 Février 2014)

il est même plus vieux que moi le petit louis


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Février 2014)

heu tiens!!! ça fait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé au bar pour flooder!!! piiiiouuuuuffffff!!! une éternité!!! c'est sympa! tiens y a même toys! coooool


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2014)

eh merdre&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Février 2014)

:mouais:


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> :mouais:



oh ça va hein !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Février 2014)

...en plus... tu cites des photos...

enfin bon voilà quoi !


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ...en plus... tu cites des photos...
> 
> enfin bon voilà quoi !



je fais ce que je veux, rien à foutre des nioubes de modérateur !   

d'ailleurs je fais pipi sur les nioubies !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Février 2014)

Sécuritééééééééééééééééééééééééééé !


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sécuritééééééééééééééééééééééééééé !



il parait qu'il y a un modérateur malhonnête qui tient des propos intolérables où y a pas de tolérance alors je serais toi j'appellerais pas la sécurité*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Février 2014)

malhonnête...donc corruptible ?

intéressant...tu as des infos sur cette perle rare ?


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> malhonnête...donc corruptible ?
> 
> intéressant...tu as des infos sur cette perle rare ?



tu ne suis pas le cours des actions apple toi !


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2014)

_Toi, toi, mon toi&#8230;_


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> _Toi, toi, mon toi_



t'as pas un pont à finir, toi ?!


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2014)

Faut déjà qu'on finalise les rétrocom' !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Février 2014)

alèm a dit:


> tu ne suis pas le cours des actions apple toi !



et pourquoi faire ?

tant que le prix augmente pas chez mon primeur...


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Faut déjà qu'on finalise les rétrocom' !



et dire que tout ça sera enfoui chez les dames des Bds de la Marne et de l'Yser 



petit_louis a dit:


> et pourquoi faire ?
> 
> tant que le prix augmente pas chez mon primeur...



justement, la variété des pommes MachinChose est côté au dos des gars appelés John


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Février 2014)

alèm...
tu as un médecin référant ?



sinon tu as suffisamment fait le jeun ?
parce que ma liste de resto s'est allongée


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> alèm...
> tu as un médecin référant ?



oui, à Nantes, un mec avec qui je ne partage pas toutes les idées politiques mais un bon médecin, mais j'habite Belgrade



petit_louis a dit:


>



plait-il ?



petit_louis a dit:


> sinon tu as suffisamment fait le jeun ?
> parce que ma liste de resto s'est allongée




jeun et serbie ? euh comment te dire viens-ici, je parie de te remplir la panse en un resto ! (bon, en même temps, je sais lequel !  )


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2014)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Février 2014)

ah non !

les mms sont interdis ici, uniquement les sms !

:hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Février 2014)

aCLR a mis un sacré coup de frein sur ce fil !

Ca me fait penser qu'il me reste des pierres "spéciale lapidation"...enfin j'dis ça...


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2014)

j'ai faim.


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2014)

Qu'est-ce que j'ai encore fais ?!


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2014)

Une fôte d'orthographe


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2014)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai faim.



Petit-Louis, sors de ce corps 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------

Sinon, back from la neige


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Petit-Louis, sors de ce corps



DÉSINFORMATION !!! Il n'y est jamais rentré !    :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Février 2014)

hop hop hop hop....

les enfants...s'il vous plait...on se calme !


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2014)

c'est de ta faute !


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2014)

Encore !?


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2014)

c'est toujours de sa faute. 

ou celle des Irlandais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Février 2014)

Bien fait pour lui !

Sinon...je donne toujours des leçons pour les gens qui confondent encore l'underscore et le tiret.
Je dispose même de macs en ce moment donc je pourrais faire L'EFFORT de parler votre langue !

Cdt...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2014)

Bonjour.


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bien fait pour lui !
> 
> Sinon...je donne toujours des leçons pour les gens qui confondent encore l'underscore et le tiret.
> Je dispose même de macs en ce moment donc je pourrais faire L'EFFORT de parler votre langue !
> ...



euh 



WebOliver a dit:


> Bonjour.



salut coquinou ! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Février 2014)

ce fil sent le vert à plein nez je trouve !


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2014)

Ah le son des verres qui s'entrechoquent&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2014)

Pas de familiarités cher «alèm».


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2014)

avec ou sans capotes ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2014)

Avec une brune.


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Avec une brune.



seulement si on a bu des blondes !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2014)

Tope là.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ce fil sent le vert à plein nez je trouve !



Le vert a une odeur ? :modo:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2014)

Ouais il sent l'herbe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2014)

La Vérité éclate...sans faire de victime.
C'est con j'aurai bien vu deux ou trois victimes pourtant 

Ben une pinte d'Adel' pour fêter ça (et rester dans le thon) 

Il est bien ce Bar...euh ce fil


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2014)

Mardi, Paris. eh merdre&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2014)

Allons allons, du nerf que diable !

En plus, tu vas voir un estomac sur patte et un trooper !
Qui, sur cette bonne vielle Terre, peut se vanter de ca ??!!

Bientôt, tu nous diras merci


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2014)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2014)

Mékilékon !

:love:


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Allons allons, du nerf que diable !



j'aime pas le nerf dans la viande 



petit_louis a dit:


> En plus, tu vas voir un estomac sur patte et un trooper !
> Qui, sur cette bonne vielle Terre, peut se vanter de ca ??!!



moi, mais je l'ai déjà fait. J'ai même déjà embrassé WebOliver 



petit_louis a dit:


> Bientôt, tu nous diras merci



peut-être, si t'es sage !


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2014)

alèm a dit:


> moi, mais je l'ai déjà fait.


Quoâaa ?!


> J'ai même déjà embrassé WebOliver


Où çaaaa ?!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2014)

Oui, entendons-nous bien, il m'a appréhendé dans mon ensemble.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2014)

bon...

y'a moyen de lancer une campagne de destitution avec tout ca !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2014)

Toi tu lances rien du tout et tu te tais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2014)

:rateau:

c'que tu es chafouin !


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, entendons-nous bien, il m'a appréhendé dans mon ensemble.



Que c'est joliment dit ! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2014)

Le Vert c'est la couleur de l'Académie Francaise !

Maintenant sont-ils immortels eux aussi ?

:mouais:


----------



## Romuald (27 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> (et rester dans le thon)



On ne t'a pas appris le coïtus interuptus ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2014)

Oh moi tu sais...la poisscaille...

:rose:


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Quoâaa ?!



demande à Teo, il en est vert 



aCLR a dit:


> Où çaaaa ?!



bah, tellement de fois que j'ai du mal à m'en souvenir : plein de fois au Lou Pascalou, au moins une fois à Valence et sûrement une fois à Lausanne (ou Vevey, c'est du pareil au même)



WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, entendons-nous bien, il m'a appréhendé dans mon ensemble.



oui, ça aussi. Mais j'ai aussi mis la langue ou alors c'était toi



petit_louis a dit:


> bon...
> 
> y'a moyen de lancer une campagne de destitution avec tout ca !



toi, tu commandes une pizza et tu te tais 



WebOliver a dit:


> Toi tu lances rien du tout et tu te tais.



non, il commande des pizze, on avait répêté pourtant ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> Le Vert c'est la couleur de l'Académie Francaise !
> 
> Maintenant sont-ils immortels eux aussi ?
> 
> :mouais:



ça dépend, si c'est de l'oxyde de cuivre, ça peut se nettoyer. 



aCLR a dit:


> Que c'est joliment dit ! :love:



il manie bien les langues françaises et c'est pas un "on-dit" hein!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2014)

Où étaient les filles, je me le demande? :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Février 2014)

Avec moi bien sûr !!!

Je me tiens à votre disposition pour vous narguer avec des informations supplémentaires.

gros poutoux...


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Où étaient les filles, je me le demande? :mouais:



bah yen avait mais a priori elles en embrassaient d'autres 



petit_louis a dit:


> Avec moi bien sûr !!!
> 
> Je me tiens à votre disposition pour vous narguer avec des informations supplémentaires.
> 
> gros poutoux...



:mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2014)

Ah ben tiens: j'ai manqué des soirées moi.


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2014)

q





WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben tiens: j'ai manqué des soirées moi.



non, non&#8230;*j'ai des photos. 

mais il parait que tu es comme Foguenne, dès que tu es saoul, tu fais des trucs de dingue, tu vandalises des gendarmeries, tu fais l'amour à des hommes euh&#8230; arbres, tu plonges nu dans des piscines, tu danses la lambada sur du Daft Punk&#8230; des trucs de ouf malade quoi&#8230;

edith : ah non, mon ex a des photos, mais je crois qu'elle a oublié de me les rendre&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2014)

Je dois avoir oublié: je n'ai plus été saoul depuis&#8230; je me souviens plus.


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2014)

Ça n'va pas nous aider !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Février 2014)

bon...le magnéto tourne toujours mais faites vite : je vais être à court de bandes !

:rose:


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2014)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Février 2014)

google images provoque la stérilité et tue des chatons !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2014)

Je trouve que cet alèm fabule quand même un peu&#8230;


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> google images provoque la stérilité et tue des chatons !



ah je croyais que c'était les pesticides encore un coup des lobbys pro-GoogleImage !  



WebOliver a dit:


> Je trouve que cet alèm fabule quand même un peu



moi ? non non d'ailleurs les filles de l'époque embrassaient toutes Amok (ou presque), si elles savaient que depuis il s'est transformé en MILF*


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2014)

De mon vécu, j'ai rarement vu l'Amok au Lou.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je trouve que cet alèm fabule quand même un peu



Qui ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2014)

Kate.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Février 2014)

Et c'est une bonne situation Kate ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2014)

Qu'est-ce que ça peut te foutre?


----------



## toys (28 Février 2014)

il y a beaucoup trop de petit homme vert sur cette page


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2014)

Je ne suis pas petit. WebO, c'est pas pareil : c'est un petit suisse.




Désolé, je sors :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne suis pas petit. WebO, c'est pas pareil : c'est un petit suisse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, P77 sors de ce corps.


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2014)

toys a dit:


> il y a beaucoup trop de petit homme vert sur cette page



Jacques Villeret n'était pas vert dans son rôle d'extra-terrestre


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, P77 sors de ce corps.



:afraid:


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> :afraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mars 2014)

avec un peu de chance il va le remarquer.
je suis sûr que son casque est tout caca !


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> De mon vécu, j'ai rarement vu l'Amok au Lou.



ya une contrepêterie ?  de mon vécu, je t'ai plus rarement vu au Lou qu'Amok ! 



gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?



mais qui êtes-vous ?! je ne connais que votre cravate !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2014)

fucking monday...


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2014)

Mon day à moi pour le moment il est pas encore trop fucky !


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2014)

time to go to France&#8230;*eh merdre !


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2014)

[DM]xlbgvg[/DM]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2014)

Ca a coupé non ?!


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2014)

*Ç*a pour donner des cours sur l'underscore y'a du monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2014)

Parce que tu as bon gout en matière de musique je ne dirais...

...'culé...

ah si j'ai dis quelque chose finalement !
comment je suis trop lol :rateau:

PS : et mon super avatar ?!

PS2 : ah non c'est bon


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2014)

mouais&#8230; pis en plus il pleut chez vous ! :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2014)

Il pleut pas, il giboule.


----------



## toys (4 Mars 2014)

des giboulé en mars.... y'a plus de saisons


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2014)

J'en ai la démonstration au rayon fruit et légume...

Où est passé l'émotion des premières fraises ?

Monde_de_Merde !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2014)

Et au rayon kebab ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2014)

quel romantisme !

enfin bon venant de toi...


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2014)

Des kebabs à la fraise ?  :afraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2014)

vous êtes méchants !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2014)

Je m'insurge face à cette contre-vérité !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2014)

Je vous fais un soufflet Moooosieur aCLR !

Et vous donne rendez-vous ce soir sur la prairie pour un duel à mort à coup de jambon de Bayonne !

Vous ferez moins le fière !

Et puis ca donnera l'occaz de faire un 'tit apéro après...tranquillou..

Cdt....


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2014)

Pas possible j'ai belote !

Par contre, je viens de découvrir le ctrl Y dans le champ de réponse !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2014)

Ah zut !
bon... On se rappel


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mars 2014)

...Ne quittez pas un opérateur va prendre votre appel...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2014)

Oui, ici le SAV de LaHorde©

- Si vous avez besoin de qq chose, Tapez 1
- Si vous n'avez besoin de rien, demandez à Petit Louis


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mars 2014)

Nan mais dis donc !!!
Je ne vois pas DU TOUT de quoi tu parles


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mars 2014)

Mais il est où alèm ?
:mouais:

j'ai faim moi !!!


----------



## toys (7 Mars 2014)

il est pas là alors tu te démerde et te fait des pattes comme un grand.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2014)

toys a dit:


> il est pas là alors tu te démerde et te fait des pattes comme un grand.



on ne dit pas "pattes" mais "cuisses" 

sauf pour le cheval, où il est plutôt question de jambes    mais plus difficile à trouver en bocal et/ou confit :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2014)

Nouille !


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Nouille !



toi même 


et bon appétit :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2014)

:vomi:


----------



## toys (7 Mars 2014)

seul le fa bémol vaut mi


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2014)

Et le ré double dièse, alors ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2014)

Que c'est compliqué la musique !? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mars 2014)

alors que revoilà la sous-prefette !


----------



## toys (7 Mars 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Et le ré double dièse, alors ?



oui mais si tu augmente d'un demi ton avec un dièse le deuxième augmente d'un quart de ton donc on a un trois quart de ton. on est poing d'avoir de quoi faire un plat pour 5 personnes.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2014)

Moi, je connais des thons entiers...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mars 2014)

ah ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2014)

T'emballe pas, tu n'aurais pas assez de mayo


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mars 2014)

oooooooh...


----------



## toys (8 Mars 2014)

du coup j'ai faim je vais manger mon gouté


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mais il est où alèm ?
> :mouais:
> 
> j'ai faim moi !!!



yen a qui ont un vrai métier !! 

  

je sais pas, vous êtes libres quand ? dimanche 16 ? lundi 17 ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------

sinon, si quelqu'un vend un iPhone 4S 16Go noir&#8230;  je prends !


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2014)

Ha ha ha !!!


----------



## toys (9 Mars 2014)

alèm a dit:


> yen a qui ont un vrai métier !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il a pas repris le réseau ton iphone ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2014)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, si quelqu'un vend un iPhone 4S 16Go noir  je prends !



J'ai un 3G 16go noir qui traîne dans un tiroir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2014)

hors sujet ! nan mais oh ! 

sinon pour la bouffe...


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ha ha ha !!!



euh t'es là à rigoler alors qu'il y a un pont à finir je te rappelle ! 



toys a dit:


> il a pas repris le réseau ton iphone ?



il a été réparé 2 jours après !  et il appartient à ma mère celui-là désormais



gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai un 3G 16go noir qui traîne dans un tiroir...



non mais l'autre, tu veux que ma femme me tue ?!!  c'est ringard ton machin ! file ça à petit-louis et dis lui que c'est un des derniers trucs à la mode, de toutes les façons il y connait rien !



petit_louis a dit:


> hors sujet ! nan mais oh !



c'est à dire que iOccasions*   



petit_louis a dit:


> sinon pour la bouffe...



bah justement, tu n'as pas plus que le troupère  répondu à la question !


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2014)

alèm a dit:


> euh t'es là à rigoler alors qu'il y a un pont à finir je te rappelle !



Tu permets, j'vais finir mon installation avant !


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu permets, j'vais finir mon installation avant !



bah tant mieux ! 


c'est pas une installation cette histoire de pont ?! c'est vraiment des travaux ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2014)

Pour ce que je m'en sers


----------



## toys (10 Mars 2014)

alèm a dit:


> il a été réparé 2 jours après !  et il appartient à ma mère celui-là désormais



c'était quoi ? la soudure de l'antène?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Mars 2014)

L'été est là !
et les filles sont belles !!!

:love:


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2014)

toys a dit:


> c'était quoi ? la soudure de l'antène?



l'antenne mal replacée en fait 



petit_louis a dit:


> L'été est là !
> et les filles sont belles !!!
> 
> :love:



non, l'été, c'est ça :







la plage de Belgrade en été*40°C à l'ombre*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2014)

tu nous saoul avec tes iDevices !

:rose:


----------



## toys (11 Mars 2014)

bon sa me rassure.

je savais pas qu'il avais sortie des istring


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mars 2014)

faudrait que je prenne des petits déj le matin...

:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2014)

/note : pour ceux qui l'auraient oublié, Petit_louis n'est qu'un ventre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mars 2014)

Pendant ce temps...sur une galaxie identifée...
"Allo oui ?! Bonjour j'aimerais parler à Luke s'il vous plait....
...Luke ! Hey dude c'est petit_louis !...
...ué tranquillou...
...dis tu fais toujours dans le caillassage d'Etoile Noire...
...ué non un trooper qui me les brise menu en fait..."


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /note : pour ceux qui l'auraient oublié, Petit_louis n'est qu'un ventre.



Et encore, je dirais que ça n'est qu'un organe.


----------



## toys (12 Mars 2014)

je comprend très bien petit louis. manger toutes les deux heures est une façon de vivre en harmonie avec sont vers solitaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mars 2014)

Merci à la régie pub de Macg pour les promos Domino's Pizza !
Croyez bien que j'en ai pris bonne note mais...vous pouvez passer à autre chose ?

Cdt,


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Merci à la régie pub de Macg pour les promos Domino's Pizza !
> Croyez bien que j'en ai pris bonne note mais...vous pouvez passer à autre chose ?
> 
> Cdt,



c'est ça la pub ciblée 

assume tes habitudes de surf


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /note : pour ceux qui l'auraient oublié, Petit_louis n'est qu'un ventre.



ça ne nous dit pas quand on mange ensemble mon troopinou ! 

faut que j'organise des AES, C'EST ÇA QU'VOUS VOULEZ ?! J'VOUS VOIS V'NIR HEIN !


----------



## aCLR (12 Mars 2014)

*Le pas
*
Il correspond à la distance mesurée entre deux points homologues de deux filets consécutifs et sexprime en mm.​


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> *Le pas
> *
> Il correspond à la distance mesurée entre deux points homologues de deux filets consécutifs et sexprime en mm.​



Des filets de sole ou de hareng ?


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2014)

l'eugénisme des alpages, j'vous dis !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2014)

chuis pas contre un bon faux-filet...

:rateau:


----------



## toys (13 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> chuis pas contre un bon faux-filet...
> 
> :rateau:



je viens de finir de manger et vous parlez bouffe. du coup j'ai faim.
un fillet mignon au miel bordel de merde


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Des filets de sole ou de hareng ?



De thon pardi !


----------



## toys (16 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> De thon pardi !



quelle es le poisson qui se marie le mieux avec la mayonnaise?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2014)

mmm...
avec une pointe d'huile d'olive :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> mmm...
> avec une pointe d'huile d'olive :love:



dans ton cul, oui !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2014)

alèm a dit:


> dans ton cul, oui !


Uniquement si le thon est contracté&#8230;


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Uniquement si le thon est contracté




les contractions sont espacées ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2014)

quelle violence dans ces propos...


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> quelle violence dans ces propos...



Fais pas ton cul-bénit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2014)

ca parle un peu trop de mon cul ici...

:mouais:


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca parle un peu trop de mon cul ici...
> 
> :mouais:











héhé


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca parle un peu trop de mon cul ici...
> 
> :mouais:



La charte bUrdel


----------



## toys (17 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca parle un peu trop de mon cul ici...
> 
> :mouais:



pardon on m'a demandé?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> La charte bUrdel



une charte...
un cul...

Faut que ch'te fasse un dessin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2014)

comme quoi...en parlant simplement...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2014)

Hein ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2014)

comme quoi...avec un casque...

:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2014)

Et dans ta g... le casque ?


----------



## toys (18 Mars 2014)

faudrais pas abimé le casque.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2014)

toys ... même en blanc ça pique


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2014)

ah...
en plus son casque fonctionne mal, on comprend un mot sur 2.
quelle camelote !


----------



## toys (19 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah...
> en plus son casque fonctionne mal, on comprend un mot sur 2.
> quelle camelote !



je sais d'ou sa vient on l'a achetez dans le même magasin, lui un casque moi un beshrelle. je crois que l'on sais fait avoir.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2014)

toys a dit:


> je sais d'ou sa vient on l'a achetez dans le même magasin, lui un casque moi un beshrelle. je crois que l'on sais fait avoir.



Tu m'étonnes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2014)

Ben quoi ?
elle est bien rouge la pelle je vois pas le problème ?!


----------



## dool (19 Mars 2014)

La bêche, Petit.la bêche...


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2014)

dool a dit:


> La bêche, Petit.la bêche...



Je savais bien que le citadin ne ferait pas la différence :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2014)

aCLR, combien de fois faudra-t-il te dire que petit_louis ne comprend que les jeux de mots relatifs à la bouffe (et encore)


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> aCLR, combien de fois faudra-t-il te dire que petit_louis ne comprend que les jeux de mots relatifs à la bouffe (et encore)



Rhâaaa !!!


----------



## toys (19 Mars 2014)

un acteur de cinéma?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Rhâaaa !!!



pas compris...


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2014)

Tu devrais lacher les kebab-cherryCoke pour du poisson, parait que c'est bon pour les apports en phosphore 

Comme disait dool : la bêche, petit_louis, la bêche...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2014)

AH ! CA Y'EST J'AI COMPRIS !!!

Bonne réponse collective de petit_louis quoi...

:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> AH ! CA Y'EST J'AI COMPRIS !!!



Pitin, il était temps


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pitin, il était temps



Rantanplan ! Euh pardon petit_louis !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2014)

Attention hein !!!

parce que... euh...

Zut à la faim !!!


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Rantanplan ! Euh pardon petit_louis !



ah non, n'appelez pas Rantanplan !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (21 Mars 2014)

C'est donc, ici, que l'on se roule des bêches...


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2014)

Et qu'on se tatoue le manche !


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Et qu'on se tatoue le manche !



:hein:  :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2014)

Soupe / Souvenir de Constantinople ?


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Soupe / Souvenir de Constantinople ?





sinon en semaine tu peux ? dans le marais, ça te va ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2014)

Nan. Non plus.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2014)

/burps :rose:


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2014)

/me a voté


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2014)

/me aussi, même si l'autre truffe va de toutes façons passer avec un score digne de la Corée du Nord


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2014)

C'est qui l'_autre truffe_ ? 


Non, ce n'est pas Kate ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2014)

Le maire actuel


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nan. Non plus.



tu peux quand ? 



aCLR a dit:


> /me a voté



/me a voté. Aussi. Et pour son père. Comme ça, c'est simple.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2014)

alèm a dit:


> tu peux quand ?



Ben tout le temps   





Pour bouffer sur Paris, plutôt en semaine un midi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2014)

mouif...


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben tout le temps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un lundi, ça m'irait ;-)

mais pas demain, j'ai piscine !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2014)

LU 31/3 midi par exemple ? Et on oublie d'en parler à petit louis, il serait capable de piquer dans nos assiettes


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2014)

C'est la terrasse de le fil de l'ultraflood ?!


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> LU 31/3 midi par exemple ? Et on oublie d'en parler à petit louis, il serait capable de piquer dans nos assiettes



voilà, parfait ! 

petit-Louis ? qui est-ce ce monsieur ? que fait-il tout nu ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------

j'aime beaucoup la première page de ce sujet d'ailleurs&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2014)

You bastard : stop talking about my ass !
Leave it alone !!!


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2014)

ce que je vous disais !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2014)

Pas faux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mars 2014)

sinon je taff pas mercredi après-midi :love:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2014)

Moi je taffe pas tous les jours alors...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mars 2014)

parfait !
manque plus qu'alem


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2014)

Qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mars 2014)

le gars qui répond pas alors qu'il y a une bonne occasion qui se présente.  :hein:


----------



## toys (25 Mars 2014)

Je me presente, je m'appelle Henry
Je voudrais bien réussir ma vie, être aime
Être beau, gagne de l'argent
Puis surtout être intelligent
Mais pour tout ça il faudrait que je bosse a plein temps
Je suis chanteur, je chante pour les copains
Je veux faire des tubes et que ça tourne bien, tourne bien
Je veux ecrire un chanson dans le vent
Un air gai, chic et entrainant
Pour faire danser dans les soirées de M. Durand


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2014)

et finir dans le sable en hélico ? 

Dsl :rose:


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> sinon je taff pas mercredi après-midi :love:



moi, si.



gKatarn a dit:


> Moi je taffe pas tous les jours alors...



moi, pas.



petit_louis a dit:


> parfait !
> manque plus qu'alem



Qui ?



gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?



Kate !



petit_louis a dit:


> le gars qui répond pas alors qu'il y a une bonne occasion qui se présente.  :hein:



je cherchais justement une Laguna Coupé DCi 150 4-Control à 3000, c'est ça ?!



toys a dit:


> Je me presente, je m'appelle Henry
> Je voudrais bien réussir ma vie, être aime
> Être beau, gagne de l'argent
> Puis surtout être intelligent
> ...



Dugland ! on te l'a déjà dit !



gKatarn a dit:


> et finir dans le sable en hélico ?
> 
> Dsl :rose:



ce qui est dingue, c'est que je connais quelqu'un qui vit encore de royalties grâce à ce chanteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2014)

j'abandonne...


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'abandonne...



Pas bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2014)

écoute...

j'ai fais tout ce que je pouvais mais là...à cet instant...ben j'en ai plein l'cul...

voilà...c'est dit...une pomme, un kawa et au lit


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2014)

Bonne nuit


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2014)

j'adore quand je parle de Louis à ma femme : "Oh the guy who eats!&#8221;

on se voit quand ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2014)

Bah lundi midi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2014)

Oh p*tain...


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Oh p*tain...


T'as avalé de travers ?!


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> écoute...
> 
> j'ai fais tout ce que je pouvais mais là...à cet instant...ben j'en ai plein l'cul...
> 
> voilà...c'est dit...une pomme, un kawa et au lit



Pour un peu je ferais pareil tellement ma journée était assez merdique !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2014)

Mais fais toi plaiz' !!!


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mais fais toi plaiz' !!!



bande de gros dégueulasse il y a des enfants qui traine ici.


----------



## Xman (28 Mars 2014)

P'tain ça existe encore ce fil ?? 
Et comme je n'ai rien à dire ....


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2014)

Xman a dit:


> P'tain ça existe encore ce fil ??
> Et comme je n'ai rien à dire ....



mieux vaut ce taire que ne rien dire!


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2014)

&#8984; a
&#8984; c
&#8984; v



> forum iphone - forum ipodactu mac | actu iphone | blog | refurb store | guide des mac | petites annonces mac | macritiqueforum mac
> 
> forum mac > le bar macg > la salle de jeu
> ultraflood! Powered by alèm
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2014)

Bouge pas Fab'Fab, je m'en occupe !

http://youtu.be/lItyCpRny-E

voilà voilà...



Edith marche pas tontube...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Edith marche pas tontube...



N00b


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> N00b



Et méchant avec ça !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2014)

Moi ? Jamais. Juste un peu taquin


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2014)

Je parlais de ti-louis, banane


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mars 2014)

ma persécution continue :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2014)

Alem, toujours OK pour demain midi (sans PL) ?


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Alem, toujours OK pour demain midi (sans PL) ?



ouais !


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2014)

Euh, en fait non : j'ai un imprévu non prévisible :rose:


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, en fait non : j'ai un imprévu non prévisible :rose:




Le syndrôme de la terrasse a encore frappé 
Fab' Fab sors de ce corps !


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, en fait non : j'ai un imprévu non prévisible :rose:



je m'en vais invoquer les prédictions petitlouisesques  (petit louis sexe ?)

J'AI ENFIN COMPRIS QUI EST PL !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mars 2014)

PL c'est pas un truc qui demande un permis ?


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2014)

t'es libre quand Louis Louis ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2014)

Il a dit mercredi, faut suivre un peu !


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> je m'en vais invoquer les prédictions petitlouisesques  (petit louis sexe ?)
> 
> J'AI ENFIN COMPRIS QUI EST PL !



Javoue mêtre demandé ce quune ponction lombaire venait faire dans cette discussion


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> t'es libre quand Louis Louis ?



Moi le midi c'est pas possible, pas en semaine en tout cas.

sinon à part ce léger détail que l'autre encasqué veut pas comprendre, je suis dispo.


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2014)

Et un brunch vers 10h30 ?!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

à 10:30 il ne sort pas du petit déjeuner ? :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2014)

Bah 16h30 pour le quatre-heure, hi hi hi !


----------



## ergu (1 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> ti-louis, banane



Et un ti-louis banane pour la deux !
Un !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2014)

sinon il y a les mps.

pasque là, la Gauche nous observe...

:mouais:


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> sinon il y a les mps.



Voire les réseaux sociaux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2014)

j'ai fermé mon facebook la semaine dernière...

tu veux mon tweet ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Et un ti-louis banane pour la deux !
> Un !



Y'a-t-il de l'alcool dedans m'sieur ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h01 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> j'ai fermé mon facebook la semaine dernière...
> 
> tu veux mon tweet ?





> Cher aCLR,
> 
> Nous vous remercions d'être un membre de LinkedIn. Nous souhaiterions en savoir plus sur l'utilisation de notre site par les utilisateurs. Vous avez été sélectionné(e) pour répondre à cette enquête de 8 minutes maximum afin de nous aider à améliorer notre site.



Bien sûr j'n'ai que ça à faire


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Moi le midi c'est pas possible, pas en semaine en tout cas.
> 
> sinon à part ce léger détail que l'autre encasqué veut pas comprendre, je suis dispo.





petit_louis a dit:


> sinon il y a les mps.
> 
> pasque là, la Gauche nous observe...
> 
> :mouais:



sur ces forums, c'est plutôt l'extrème-droite qui observe&#8230; enfin, j'dis ça j'dis rien&#8230;

demain, on va boire un verre avec ma petite s&#339;ur mais on peut manger avant ! (et tu peux venir avec nous ensuite) 

je l'aime bien le casqué, c'est le seul cravateux qui vient à mes (hyper méga rares) expos :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> sur ces forums, c'est plutôt l'extrème-droite qui observe enfin, j'dis ça j'dis rien



tu as une liste en xlsx ? 



alèm a dit:


> demain, on va boire un verre avec ma petite sur mais on peut manger avant ! (et tu peux venir avec nous ensuite)


Pourquoi pas ! tiens moi au courant !



alèm a dit:


> je l'aime bien le casqué, c'est le seul cravateux qui vient à mes (hyper méga rares) expos :love:


Donc ca se confirme, il est chômeur !!!


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2014)

/me needs more hours in a day ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Avril 2014)

Ca c'est efficace... 

je dis alem pourquoi pas...il me rappel..et hop le soir même je découvre grâce à lui un pur italien !

je dis : respect alèm


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2014)

Ça me dit toujours pas comment implémenter plus d'heures dans mon radio-réveil !?

Bouh ouh ouh&#8230;


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2014)

Tu n'as qu'à dormir la nuit Aclr8! Et SERVICE petit_louis !

N'empêche c'était assez anglophone ce repas ! (Et pas mieux après!)


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2014)

Et travailler le jour ?! :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2014)

/mode travailler plus pour gagner euh... joker :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2014)

travaille !

comme de toute façon tu profiteras pas de retraite :hein:


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode travailler plus pour gagner euh... joker :rateau:



J'ai pas fais les comptes mais je dois en être de ma poche :hein:

À ne pas confondre avec : je dois être un peu con d'avoir fais dans ta poche


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2014)

Ma poche est bien à l'abri


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2014)

retraite ? c'est un truc pour ces feignasses d'employés ça ! 

ah merde, on avait dit que j'étais de gauche&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2014)

Comuniss'


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Avril 2014)

vas-y alem : lâche toi !

tu vas dans la bonne direction, fais moi confiance...

:love:


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2014)

Je ne vais nulle part ! Je bouge plus ! On a des socialistes capitalistes, des capitalistes racistes et des racistes soit-disant sociaux. Que de la merde.

Ah, je n'ai pas parlé des écolos (par pitié pour un ex-admin) et des gaussisses-communisses (galette-saucisse). 

Nan, c'est trop pas cool la politique, vive la res publica!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Nan, c'est trop pas cool la politique, vive la res publica!



ah non !
 c'est rempli de casqués ces trucs là... :hein:


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2014)

Ma journée de 48 heures s'achève&#8230; :rateau:

&#8230; avec la satisfaction d'une installation au poil ! :love:

Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2014)

/back from BZH


----------



## alèm (6 Avril 2014)

/back in Picardie, real civilization !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2014)

MàJ Windows 8 faite !

Quel OS de Roxxor n'empêche...


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2014)

Roxxor le shéraf de l'épice ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2014)

De l'hospice, Roxxer est le shérif !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2014)

Bonne réponse d'aCLR de Rouen !


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2014)

à Rouen, ça freine plus que ça n'accélère&#8230; ils font souvent le pont&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2014)

Pfiouuuuu, dur ce matin :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2014)

Pareil :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h38 ----------

Cette histoire de pont ne me concerne en rien, je reste généralement sur la rive droite de la seine&#8230; :style:


----------



## MacSedik (12 Avril 2014)

Il y'a une abeille qui s'est faufilée dans les jointures de ma fenêtre...


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Cette histoire de pont ne me concerne en rien, je reste généralement sur la rive droite de la seine :style:



on dirait une phrase de jeanba3000


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2014)

Quelqu'un qui sait vivre !


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui sait vivre !



à Paris !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2014)

/mode BBQ rosé off :rose:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode BBQ rosé off :rose:




je n'ai jamais compris le fait de boire du "rosé"*:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode BBQ rosé off :rose:



tu fais pas croquer les potes ??!!

:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2014)

En famille


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2014)

Why drink and drive when you can smoke and fly ?

Proverbe jamaïcain


----------



## MacSedik (15 Avril 2014)

Il fait beau à bordeaux


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2014)

MacSedik a dit:


> Il fait beau à bordeaux




on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler si tu veux mon humble avis.


----------



## MacSedik (15 Avril 2014)

Je suis déjà dans l'ascenseur ^^


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2014)

MacSedik a dit:


> Je suis déjà dans l'ascenseur ^^



ça tombe mal, la concierge est dans l'escalier !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Avril 2014)

Mué...

Ca va sinon ?


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mué...
> 
> Ca va sinon ?



ça valenciennes même !


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2014)

Ça valse en Seine &#8212; en attendant le pont !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Avril 2014)

:mouais:

c'est quoi ce runing gag du pont ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2014)

/beuar :sleep:


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça valse en Seine  en attendant le pont !



aaaaah enfin, tu fais le pont ? 



petit_louis a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> c'est quoi ce runing gag du pont ?



tu peux pas comprendre c'est plus bas sur la Seine !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2014)

/mode "c'est bientôt que je pars en ouikende" ON


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> aaaaah enfin, tu fais le pont ?



Toujours prêt pour faire le pont !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> c'est quoi ce runing gag du pont ?



Un fait divers de provincial ! Ha ha ha !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Un fait divers de provincial ! Ha ha ha !



Ou comment niquer un pont, polluer une ville qui n'en avait pas besoin et gâcher du bon carburant...

Maintenant aCLR il est isolé sur sa rive droite, en pente et à vélo


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Maintenant aCLR il est isolé sur sa rive droite, en pente et à vélo



Mais la ville est rose !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais la ville est rose !



Je sais, je sais, mais mes potes ont été obligés de partir rive gauche


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Un fait divers de provincial ! Ha ha ha !



un fait d'hiver qui dure un si rude hiver !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2014)

cay nul !


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> cay nul !



pourtant, çay pas si mal !


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> pourtant, çay pas si mal !


En turquie ?!


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> En turquie ?!




çay la vie !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Avril 2014)

ah non !

moi j'ai rien a voir avec vos running-gag !

:hein:


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah non !
> 
> moi j'ai rien a voir avec vos running-gag !
> 
> :hein:



tu es comme moi, va ! tu n'as rien à voir avec le mot "running" !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Avril 2014)

ah non !

ca dépend ce qu'il y a à manger et à boire à l'arrivée


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2014)

/burps © :rose:


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2014)

C'est pas un peu tôt pour l'apéro ?


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2014)

Tu te méprends Romuald, son "*/burps ©*" c'est après la bière !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Avril 2014)

en plus si c'est une bière cuvée la Poche...

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2014)

RAKIJAAAAAA !!! :love:


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> RAKIJAAAAAA !!! :love:


À tes souhaits !


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> À tes souhaits !



c'était plutôt à l'abricot.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> c'était plutôt à l'abricot.


C'est vrai que ça se bouffe en toute saison !


----------



## toys (23 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça se bouffe en toute saison !



temps qu'il sont juteux sa le fait! dès que c'est sec j'aime pas.


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2014)

en fait, je les ai plutôt bu&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Avril 2014)

Et tu as bien fait...même si je plutôt kriek !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2014)

Come on, make my day


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2014)

P'tain j'ai une de ces envies de bosser, moi :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2014)

Fais comme moi : bosse pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Avril 2014)

pas mieux que le casqué: 2 semaines de vacances en cours !

Trop bon :love:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Avril 2014)

Moi, ça va faire 4 mois :mouais:


----------



## maousse (28 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> en fait, je les ai plutôt bu



tu viens encore par ici, toi ? 

encore un fil à ton nom actif 

(c'est comme un dépucelage, à nouveau):love::love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------

puisque c'est flood, ne soyons pas hors-sujet


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2014)

:mouais:


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> :mouais:




Ces modos, j'vous jure ! :O


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> pas mieux que le casqué: 2 semaines de vacances en cours !
> 
> Trop bon :love:



une semaine en serbie, j'ai déjà le pantalon qui est train de rompre*bon, pas tout ça mais on a pas fini le cochon de lait et c'est le petit-déjeuner !



gKatarn a dit:


> Moi, ça va faire 4 mois :mouais:



hein ?!!



maousse a dit:


> tu viens encore par ici, toi ?



ouais, des fois ! 



maousse a dit:


> encore un fil à ton nom actif



la classe hein ?! (pas comme SMG quoi !  )



maousse a dit:


> (c'est comme un dépucelage, à nouveau):love::love:




arrête, tu me fais rougir ! 



maousse a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------


la partie la moins drôle de ton post quand on pense au titre du sujet



maousse a dit:


> puisque c'est flood, ne soyons pas hors-sujet



c'est bien vrai !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Ces modos, j'vous jure ! :O


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> une semaine en serbie, j'ai déjà le pantalon qui est train de rompre*bon, pas tout ça mais on a pas fini le cochon de lait et c'est le petit-déjeuner !



LAVETTE ! 

Bon aller je me prépare ma petite salade moi... :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2014)

Ouais file! Tu me laveras la bagnole aussi, et tu me mettras les pneus d'été. Merci.


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


>



:modo: :modo: :modo:



petit_louis a dit:


> LAVETTE !
> 
> Bon aller je me prépare ma petite salade moi... :rose:



salade ? :mouais:



WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais file! Tu me laveras la bagnole aussi, et tu me mettras les pneus d'été. Merci.



si tu pouvais aussi aller m'acheter 2 baguettes !


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> les pneus d'été



Ça existe ça ?!


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça existe ça ?!



bah, pas en Normandie, vous n'avez que des pneus pluie vous ! 

(ya même des pneus cloutés, mais on va pas en parler, c'est un peu hardcore !  )


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> si tu pouvais aussi aller m'acheter 2 baguettes !



Pis quoi, tu veux pas un câlin avec non? 



aCLR a dit:


> Ça existe ça ?!



T'appelles ça comment?


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> bah, pas en Normandie, vous n'avez que des pneus pluie vous !


Gna gna gna


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pis quoi, tu veux pas un câlin avec non?



si de Yoplait mais avec des fraises mais c'est plutôt à gKat d'aller cueillir les fraises parce qu'il a déjà l'âge de les sucrer ! 




WebOliver a dit:


> T'appelles ça comment?



bah vu qu'ils vivent en automne toute l'année à Rouen, ils appellent ça des pneus automne ! 



aCLR a dit:


> Gna gna gna



rhaaaaa


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2014)

ca devient sanglant ici...

il me reste du kawa et un peu de lait pour vous faire un cappuccino et a vous une fin de journée onctueuse !

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2014)

alèm a dit:


> une semaine en serbie, j'ai déjà le pantalon qui est train de rompre!




Rocco, sors de ce corps 




alèm a dit:


> hein ?!!



Euh, oui :hein:


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rocco, sors de ce corps



Aussi ;-)











gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, oui :hein:



 Bah alors ?! Hein ?! Bon, t'cherches quoi ?!


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2014)

Ben, j'cherche du taf boulet !!!!  :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben, j'cherche du taf boulet !!!!  :love:




Dans quoi ! Boulayyyy ! ;-) 

Les aes, c'est fait aussi pour trouver du taf ! ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2014)

c'est la crise dans l'Empire ?

salop de gauchiste, ils sont partout :hein:


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est la crise dans l'Empire ?
> 
> salop de gauchiste, ils sont partout :hein:




En fait, la crise dans l'Empire, c'est pas plutôt la Fédération du Commerce ? 

Un truc un peu comme les banques


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Avril 2014)

ah mais je suis pas d'accord avec ta version !

sans les banques, y'aurait encore plus de jar-jar binks !!!

eh là, ca serait le drame :hein:


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah mais je suis pas d'accord avec ta version !
> 
> sans les banques, y'aurait encore plus de jar-jar binks !!!
> 
> eh là, ca serait le drame :hein:




un bon banquier étant un banquier mort.


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2014)

Ou un brave type qui te prête un capital parce qu'il croit en ton projet&#8230; :style:


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou un brave type qui te prête un capital parce qu'il croit en ton projet :style:



Genre subprimes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mai 2014)

on peut faire une pause sur la théorie du genre ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mai 2014)

Non. Et re-non.


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2014)

genre tu refuses ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mai 2014)

Niet, genre rinapéter


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2014)

Limite technique comme langage !


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Limite technique comme langage !




Pourtant c'est assez clair !


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Pourtant c'est assez clair !


C'est pas parce que c'est technique qu'on y comprend rien !?


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas parce que c'est technique qu'on y comprend rien !?




C'est parce qu'alcoolique !


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> C'est parce qu'alcoolique !


Je passe mon tour !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2014)

Je suis pas contre un bon porto...avec du melon et du jambon si possible


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2014)

Hashtag _macinside
_


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Hashtag _macinside
> _



Hastag _ grosinside_ plutôt


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2014)

Maryse, du standard, me remonte une flopée d'appel de clients qui ne comprennent pas vos jeux de mots.


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Mai 2014)

" allez tous vous faire fouuuuuuuuuuuutrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuh! "


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mai 2014)

ça aussi c'est clair


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> ça aussi c'est clair




À l'endroit comme à l'envers!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mai 2014)

il fait faim je trouve...


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> il fait faim je trouve...




Vu ce que j'ai avalé depuis lundi, je peux faire diète jusque juillet ! (Et ses barbecues!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mai 2014)

(we) need details about that !


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> (we) need details about that !




Donc lundi soir : grillades autrichiennes à Salzburg avec porc, buf et poulet et légumes juste poëlés et frites (choucroute pour Le Gognol qui m'accompagnait) avec bières ad hoc
Mardi après-midi (horaires serbes) : cochon de lait roti avec pommes de terre au four et divers salades (le tout cuisiné par Jelena) + bières le soir
Mercredi après-midi : kara&#273;or&#273;eva nicla (l'escalope de Georges le noir, qui lutta contre les Ottomans, l'escalope est aussi surnommée le rêve des filles) : une escalope de 30cm de long enroulée, fourrée avec du kajmak puis panée et enfournée, servie avec sauce, frites et une salade opska. Le soir, un soufflé au chocolat
Jeudi après-midi : barbecue de pljeskavica, &#269;evapi, nicla etc avec salades, piments, poivrons (les deux étant indifféremments appelés paprika comme il se doit) arrosé de bières, rakija et eau gazeuse pour se refroidir
Vendredi après-midi : gula (goulash) de buf avec purée maison, pas trop épicé pour me faire plaisir et baklava et tarte aux pommes, avec bien sûr bières et rakija
Ce matin : pain perdu avec kajmak et charcuterie


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2014)

Pas mal ta carte des menus ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h18 ----------

Manque les horaires de service, hi hi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mai 2014)

aaaaaaaaah mon bon alem ! 

toi tu sais me parler grand fou :love:


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas mal ta carte des menus ! Manque les horaires de service, hi hi !




Ouvert de 11h à 1h, service continu (ouais, c'est la Serbie!)

Je sais Louis, je sais. Tu viens quand tu veux ! (Ps : l'été, il fait chaud, très chaud!)


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Ouvert de 11h à 1h, service continu (ouais, c'est la Serbie!)


Pas mal !



> (Ps : l'été, il fait chaud, très chaud!)



Et vous vivez nu ?!


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2014)

À moitié ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------




alèm a dit:


> À moitié !



[YOUTUBE]hIfowHIG6uE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2014)

Je préfère brûler mes calories en galante compagnie.


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je préfère brûler mes calories en galante compagnie.



comment tu parles bien de moi !


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> comment tu parles bien de moi !


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


>




  

bonjour madaaaaaaaame !


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> bonjour madaaaaaaaame !



Mademoiselle !


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Mademoiselle !



peu importe !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2014)

je fini mon Dorcel et je viens vous tirer les oreilles !

:hein:


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> je fini mon Dorcel et je viens vous tirer les oreilles !
> 
> :hein:



je te croyais plus Woodman tu t'es fait raboter ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> je te croyais plus Woodman tu t'es fait raboter ?


Non mais dans les Dorcel, les actrices ont plus de profondeur je trouve


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


>



Tiens, un gif animé pourri


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, un gif animé pourri



tu n'y connais décidemment rien en art contemporain mon Gkat ! déjà que tu ne m'as jamais acheté une photo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2014)

bon...donc un débat sur l'Art...

mais avant faisons des provisions de bouffe parce que ca peut durer longtemps...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> déjà que tu ne m'as jamais acheté une photo !



Y a des limites hein


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> bon...donc un débat sur l'Art...



C'est quoi le sujet ?!


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> bon...donc un débat sur l'Art...
> 
> mais avant faisons des provisions de bouffe parce que ca peut durer longtemps...



fais des provisions de lard te connaissant ! 



gKatarn a dit:


> Y a des limites hein



rhooooo*:hein:



aCLR a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet ?!



petit_louis est le sujet et l'assujetti.


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> petit_louis est le sujet et l'assujetti.



Ah !? On va donc parler de performance !

La performance désigne un mode dexpression contemporain qui consiste à produire des gestes, des actes, au cours dun événement dont le déroulement temporel constitue luvre, et qui contient souvent une part dimprovisation. La performance est souvent associée à l'idée d'une forme d'expression originale qui change à chaque présentation en fonction du contexte de création dont le processus et le résultat qu'elle produit peuvent être enregistrés, filmés, et reproduits. La performance fut inventée pour couvrir des pratiques qui résistaient à toute catégorisation, en rendant compte dune variété de manifestations in between qui nincluent ni nexcluent lidée de représentation, en réaction de laquelle lart performance sest particulièrement manifesté, et avec laquelle elle entretient des rapports controversés.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> je fini mon Dorcel



Voilà un bon exemple !

On touche ici à l'intimité du performeur. Il est seul dans son cube et s'adonne à une pratique solitaire. Nous, spectateurs de son quotidien, ne pouvons voir ses actions, ses manifestations artistiques mais nous pouvons lire _ses tweets_ et nous projeter dans son contexte de performance. Ici le texte remplace l'image. Et la représentation mentale remplace le jugement, la spéculation autour de l'acte. De spectateur, nous passons à penseur. Nous nous focalisons sur le sujet en action et/ou l'action que le sujet affectionne en fonction de notre propre perception, notre propre expérience du geste.


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> On touche ici à l'intimité du performeur. Il est seul dans son cube et s'adonne à une pratique solitaire. Nous, spectateurs de son quotidien, ne pouvons voir ses actions, ses manifestations artistiques mais nous pouvons lire _ses tweets_ et nous projeter dans son contexte de performance. Ici le texte remplace l'image. Et la représentation mentale remplace le jugement, la spéculation autour de l'acte. De spectateur, nous passons à penseur. Nous nous focalisons sur le sujet en action et/ou l'action que le sujet affectionne en fonction de notre propre perception, notre propre expérience du geste.



maintenant, imagine une rencontre petit_louis vs Marina Abramovi&#263; ! 

en face à face et nous, toujours en dehors du cube mais avec un accès sur leurs regards


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> maintenant, imagine une rencontre petit_louis vs Marina Abramovi&#263; !
> 
> en face à face et nous, toujours en dehors du cube mais avec un accès sur leurs regards



Non ! 

:hein:


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Non !
> 
> 
> 
> :hein:




T'es pas drôle!  Enfin si, au sens picard du terme, tu l'es!


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Non !
> 
> :hein:



T'aimes pas les sexagénaires ?!


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> T'aimes pas les sexagénaires ?!




À génère quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2014)

respectez mon bon gout !


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> respectez mon bon gout !




pas possib', t'es de Versailles, une bonne décollation et hop !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2014)

chuis parigot maintenant !

tu écoutes quand ch'te cause ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> respectez mon bon gout !



[YOUTUBE]VYwMmDkRCEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2014)

ce fil devient n'importe quoi !!!

sinon...on peut y installer un bar ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ce fil devient n'importe quoi !!!



C'est le principe nan ?!


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2014)

C'en est déjà un, il n'y a quasiment que des habitués.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Détrompes toi, y en a qui lisent, histoire de rester au parfum ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2014)

ah mince...

si tout le monde nous lit, ca a fout en l'air le coté "clandestin"


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah mince...
> 
> si tout le monde nous lit, ca a fout en l'air le coté "clandestin"



Hein Tintin ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Y en a, ben c'est pas tout le monde, faut pas exagérer :hein:
Reste qu'il fait soif par là, et rien à grailler en plus ...

C'est pas un bar, ni un resto :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> chuis parigot maintenant !


 
parigot tête eud'vaud ! parigot tête eud'vaud !  


petit_louis a dit:


> tu écoutes quand ch'te cause ?



manquerais plus qu'ça ! 



petit_louis a dit:


>



t'es tout bleu de bleu de bleu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Y en a, ben c'est pas tout le monde, faut pas exagérer :hein:
> Reste qu'il fait soif par là, et rien à grailler en plus ...
> 
> C'est pas un bar, ni un resto :rateau:



Homme de peu de Foi : sache que si je suis là, c'est que c'est forcement un bar/resto !

tu voudrais faire quoi sinon ? parler Mac ?!
Ah non par pitié...


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Homme de peu de Foi : sache que si je suis là, c'est que c'est forcement un bar/resto !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et pourquoi pas ?

Sinon, vous pensez qu'ils vont faire quoi de neuf de plus que dans 10.1?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mai 2014)

An amazing online integrated BBQ ?


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> An amazing online integrated BBQ ?




Yeah that's amazing and we thought on putting iClouds upon!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> sache que si je suis là, c'est que c'est forcement un bar/resto !
> 
> tu voudrais faire quoi sinon ? parler Mac ?!



Dis-toi bien, que je préfère une auberge de montagne, au moins on y sert des plats consistants avec plein de saveurs. Quand au bar que je fréquente habituellement, il me permet de retrouver mes amis de longue date.

Parler Mac, ben ça commence à me monter au nez ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mai 2014)

bandes de traitres !

:hein:


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> An amazing online integrated BBQ ?



ouize merguez beuillébeule on the appstore


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mai 2014)

apeulstore ca pue cay pas Bio !


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2014)

Mouais


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2014)

Je cherche un synonyme de _recueillir_ qui combinerait les notions d'union, rassemblement, recueil, pool, dans le but de qualifier une entité fédératrice&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mai 2014)

danstoncul !

j'espère t'avoir bien aidé.

Cdt...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

_inthebaba _ il ne peut pas "réunir" 

Sinon je pense à englober ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mai 2014)

de toute façon, si c'est pas les mots fléchés de Super Picsou Géant, je suis perdu.

:rose:


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> danstoncul !
> 
> j'espère t'avoir bien aidé.
> 
> Cdt...



Du concept de la merde comme élément congloméré ça passerait mais là nan ! 

C'est pas un agrégat dont j'ai besoin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mai 2014)

je fais pas dans la diarrée verbale !

Wait ! On s'y approche !


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> je fais pas dans la diarrée verbale !
> 
> Wait ! On s'y approche !



Its happy hour !!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> danstoncul !
> j'espère t'avoir bien aidé.



On n'est jamais trop aidé


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mai 2014)

groumph...

la fin de mon mois s'annonce tendu niveau pognon...

:hein:


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> groumph...
> 
> la fin de mon mois s'annonce tendu niveau pognon...
> 
> :hein:



t'avais qu'à voter Mélenchon camarade !          

d'ailleurs, je te propose Kolkhoze msieur Aclr !  (ou coopérer  )


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> d'ailleurs, je te propose Kolkhoze msieur Aclr !  (ou coopérer  )



Euh finalement j'ai laissé recueillir


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> t'avais qu'à voter Mélenchon camarade !
> )


 pardon ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

je pense que je vais pas tarder à disperser façon puzzle


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> pardon ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> je pense que je vais pas tarder à disperser façon puzzle



rappelle-toi le film

[YOUTUBE]T9hDBtX7t8s[/YOUTUBE]

qui s'ensuit par

[YOUTUBE]IflloM9OQOs[/YOUTUBE]

maintenant, je te laisse réfléchir et prendre ta carte au PC ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------

en passant :

[YOUTUBE]SIKtYsdKOJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> rappelle-toi le
> 
> 
> 
> maintenant, je te laisse réfléchir et prendre ta carte au PC


Alerte au Rouge ! Alerte au Rouge !

users, 

un sympathisant de l'idéologie communiss' vient d'être repéré par nos sympathiques supporters du monde libérale américain.

son véhicule est facilement repérable.

merci de tout faire pour faciliter son appréhension.


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Alerte au Rouge ! Alerte au Rouge !
> 
> users,
> 
> ...




Quand j'entends Pierre Gattaz, je suis effectivement pour la peine de mort par le supplice du pal.

Certes ? Et ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mai 2014)

Pour décompresser une bonne rasade de Tribunal des Flagrants Délires 

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2014)

non


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2014)

/mode vidage de poche


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode vidage de poche


week-end copieux?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2014)

Même pas. Révision périodique.


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Même pas. Révision périodique.



non mais arrête, on te l'a déjà dit : ça sert à rien de réviser ton armure, elle ne passe plus au contrôle technique !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> non mais arrête, on te l'a déjà dit : ça sert à rien de réviser ton armure, elle ne passe plus au contrôle technique !


 
pourquoi je suis pas surpris ?!
:mouais:


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> pourquoi je suis pas surpris ?!
> :mouais:




Parce que tu es médisant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mai 2014)

Back to the taff !

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Back to the taff !
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:




Rateau faf mouais 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------

Perso, pas payé, je bosse pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> [/COLOR]Perso, pas payé, je bosse pas



ca paie pas les factures ce mode de vie !


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca paie pas les factures ce mode de vie !




bah justement, pour commencer à payer les factures genre "hotel, RSI, frais de bouche" eh bin il va falloir me payer, je suis pas pressé de faire 1000bornes et payer un hôtel de ma poche (vide). :hein:

si *contractuellement* c'est écrit "paiement à 30jours", c'est pas "paiement à 45 jours"


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> ...de ma poche (vide)



Y a pas que moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mai 2014)

putain si les travailleurs se mettent à revendiquer leur droit... 

bon sinon il va falloir que j'aille aux infos pour mes certifs' Microsoft moi !
:hein:


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> putain si les travailleurs se mettent à revendiquer leur droit...



erreur



petit_louis a dit:


> putain si les entrepreneurs se mettent à revendiquer leur droit...



et en plus, ça va beaucoup plus te plaire ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> bon sinon il va falloir que j'aille aux infos pour mes certifs' Microsoft moi !
> :hein:



t'es vraiment vieil époque si tu passes encore le certif !  

(je le savais que c'était ringard Microsoft mais à ce point là, non !  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Y a pas que moi



certes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> erreur
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je sais pas comment ca fonctionne chez Applesoft, mais chez Microsft, ils aiment bien les certifications.
même si tu fais joujou avec leurs machins depuis 7 ans... 

Mais ca le diplôme, c'est aussi très français


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2014)

petit_louis ->



> La France toujours classée 1ère au #FrenchBashing battant ainsi de loin le trio Allemagne/Angleterre/USA. NB: Belle remontée de la Russie.



s'auto-basher c'est comme s'auto-sucer, c'est quand même mieux quand c'est les autres qui le font !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mai 2014)

ch'te jure...
un expat' qui me fait la leçon !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Et ça te bouche un coin 
_Expatrié depuis 1965_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mai 2014)

alèm qui me bouche un coin ! non mais loul quoi !

par contre en estomac, j'avoue il est fort le gars...


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ch'te jure...
> un expat' qui me fait la leçon !



fiscalement, je suis français et je suis entrepreneur individuel (Imprimé 2042-C PRO)  et aussi auteur-photographe en plus de payer l'impôt sur le revenu ? tu veux vraiment qu'on commence à parler ? 

non, parce qu'avec tout ça, je suis de gauche. Vraiment de gauche. Vraiment socialiste. Pas comme ceux du PS (sauf certains que je connais) ni comme ce bouffon de Mélenchon (plus opportuniste, tu meurs!).

ET PATRON !

je serais expat' et avec un autre statut fiscal si j'habitais plus de 6 mois à l'étranger. Mais non. 

par contre, je connais des membres de MacG, trader, catho, expat' et qui gagne des blindes d'euros qui n'arriveront jamais en France car planqué dans les paradis fiscaux de sa majesté La Queen D'Angleterre (qui nous chie à la raie) dans les ordis de BANQUES FRANCAISES ! Et je ne les accable pas, au fond d'eux, ils savent que c'est mal mais ils sont nés à Versailles ! Va t'en faire comprendre quelque chose à cette engeance qui pense qu'en nettoyant les chiottes de Louis XIV, ils étaient touchés par la divine grâce. 

[YOUTUBE]nUyJ5CdqgAE[/YOUTUBE]

donc après, si tu veux bien, on peut causer. Mais avant, on passe par le fil de l'épée tous les salauds qui en profitent.



Anonyme a dit:


> Et ça te bouche un coin
> _Expatrié depuis 1965_



il n'a pas de coin dans sa bouche, sa bouche est malléable !



petit_louis a dit:


> alèm qui me bouche un coin ! non mais loul quoi !



oui, loul 



petit_louis a dit:


> par contre en estomac, j'avoue il est fort le gars...



j'habite en Serbie tout l'hiver et dans le cochon tout est bon ! 

(ils adorent le cochon aussi parce que ça faisait bien chier les ottomans  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------

ceci dit, je dois faire les photos du mariage d'un ex-admin de MacG qui travaille dans un journal de droite (qui a connu dans ses pages de bons gros fascistes surtout dans l'édition Magazine, heureusement le Madame fut préservé) qui se marie avec une jeune femme de droite plus qu'adorable. :love:

et ma femme est de droite (forcément elle est née dans une dictature socialiste et a été forcé d'être membre du PC ! )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------

[YOUTUBE]cYfNDHSqrEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mai 2014)

ah je te savais pas auto-entrepreneur !
être son propre patron je t'envie !

oui les expatriés financiers...
moi j'irais plus loin que toi : s'ils ne veulent plus rembourser ce que leur pays leur a donné, ils ne sont plus français.

mais l'Angleterre c'est pas la panacée non plus.


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2014)

Vous ai-je déjà parlé de Kurt Schwitters et de son _univers_ Merz ?! :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous ai-je déjà parlé de Kurt Schwitters et de son _univers_ Merz ?! :love:




Langkatargueult tétététété. Tsihéééé tététété

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h34 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> ah je te savais pas auto-entrepreneur !
> être son propre patron je t'envie !
> 
> oui les expatriés financiers...
> ...




Je ne suis plus auto-entrepreneur, je gagnais trop


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous ai-je déjà parlé de Kurt Schwitters et de son _univers_ Merz ?! :love:



Chut !


alèm : tu tiens tes convictions jusqu'au bout, remarquable !


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Chut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, d'ailleurs, mes convictions rejoignent entr'autres le Merz du court Schwitters. Je suis assez Merzbau! 

_la presse recense plusieurs millions d'intentions de vote, ça prouve que certains ont encore des intentions, dommage que ce soit pour voter qu'ils s'en défont!_ 
[YOUTUBE]4sOZMJisBJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs, mes convictions rejoignent entr'autres le Merz du court Schwitters. Je suis assez Merzbau!
> 
> _la presse recense plusieurs millions d'intentions de vote, ça prouve que certains ont encore des intentions, dommage que ce soit pour voter qu'ils s'en défont!_



Bon...alors là...je suis plus...

Merzbau c'est un plat alsacien ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon...alors là...je suis plus...
> 
> Merzbau c'est un plat alsacien ?



Plutôt du genre envahissant !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Mais avant, on passe par le fil de l'épée tous les salauds qui en profitent.



Arlette L. , sors de ce corps


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Arlette L. , sors de ce corps




Tant que ce n'est pas l'inverse, tout va bien ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Plutôt du genre envahissant !




Blanc pâteux même


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Blanc pâteux même



Plâtreux ! 

Histoire que ça tienne bien au corps !


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Plâtreux !
> 
> 
> 
> Histoire que ça tienne bien au corps !



Ça reste collé au plafond du palais même !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (15 Mai 2014)

J'ai bouffé avec Merz dans un igloo...


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> J'ai bouffé avec Merz dans un igloo...



ah non !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (15 Mai 2014)

Y a pas d'igloos à Belgrade ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2014)

Non mais visiblement ca pleut comme trooper qui vidange sa poche  !


----------



## tatouille (15 Mai 2014)

le Dom sindikata, pourrait être vue comme un igloo, en effet, c'est un reliquat de la guerre froide, sorte de Mertzbilder dada.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (15 Mai 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> le Dom sindikata (...)


C'est du champagne serbe ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> le Dom sindikata, pourrait être vue comme un igloo, en effet, c'est un reliquat de la guerre froide, sorte de Mertzbilder dada.



Merzbarn plutôt !


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Y a pas d'igloos à Belgrade ?



non 



petit_louis a dit:


> Non mais visiblement ca pleut comme trooper qui vidange sa poche  !



ouaip je vous mettrais bien des photos mais moi je suis à Bayonne là et il fait super beau ! 

mais ma chérie qui se vante tant de sa Serbie chérie, elle pleure (mais ça se voit pas sous la pluie)

ps : nous sommes bien contents de ne pas habiter dans une vallée ou en Vojvodine*vive les Balkans finalement ! (ouais, quand on vous parle des Balkans pour l'ex-Yougoslavie, en vrai ça ne comprend pas la Slavonie ou la Pannonie surtout pas la Pannonie qui est une ancienne mer)



tatouille a dit:


> le Dom sindikata, pourrait être vue comme un igloo, en effet, c'est un reliquat de la guerre froide, sorte de Mertzbilder dada.



ya plein de trucs comme ça ! BIGZ par exemple ou ne serait-ce qu'aller dans un hopital ! 

alors toi, tu passes par là et tu dis rien ! Caz ! oups  ! bon, si tu reviens, tu dis ! hein ?!



_Macallan_ a dit:


> C'est du champagne serbe ?



yen a. 



> Yen a qui ont essayé, ils ont eu des problèmes





aCLR a dit:


> Merzbarn plutôt !



merzdouille plus !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2014)

ca fait 2 fois de suite que la serveuse oublie mon croissant de mon "un café croissant s.v.p."

:mouais:


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca fait 2 fois de suite que la serveuse oublie mon croissant de mon "un café croissant s.v.p."
> 
> :mouais:




Elle est mignonne au moins ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Elle est mignonne au moins ?


 
non.

c'est décidé : je la hais !
la prochaine fois, je lui demande un verre d'eau après qu'elle m'ait apporté ma commande !

je sais...je suis cruel...


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> non.
> 
> c'est décidé : je la hais !
> la prochaine fois, je lui demande un verre d'eau après qu'elle m'ait apporté ma commande !
> ...




Tu es cruel comme un serviteur de droite, j'en ai la larme à l'il. 



Sois un vrai mec de droite, harcèle-là !


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2014)

on n'a finalement retrouvé Leonarda


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (18 Mai 2014)

J'ai rien contre la cuisine serbe (ou des Balkans) mais, par contre, va commander un plat avec une langue pareille...


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> J'ai rien contre la cuisine serbe (ou des Balkans) mais, par contre, va commander un plat avec une langue pareille...




Molim vas! &#268;evapi ! (Ou kara&#273;or&#273;eva nicla) Kisela voda, jedan pivo i opska salata ! 

Et roule ma poule !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Molim vas! &#268;evapi ! (Ou kara&#273;or&#273;eva nicla) Kisela voda, jedan pivo i opska salata !
> 
> Et roule ma poule !


Tout ça pour de la poule roulée ?!


----------



## Lio70 (18 Mai 2014)

Ah! Les cevapi. C'est delicieux. Je m'en fais parfois. :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout ça pour de la poule roulée ?!


généralement, ce sont les veaux qu'on roule dans la farine ! 



Lio70 a dit:


> Ah! Les cevapi. C'est delicieux. Je m'en fais parfois. :love:



voilà. 

mais ce gougnaffier de petit_louis n'aura jamais le courage de passer la Francilienne pour prendre un avion pour Belgrade !


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2014)

Rosé : prêt.
Bière : prête.
Olives : prêtes.
Purée : en cours.
Merguez : en cours.
Soleil : chaud.

*BARBECUE TIME !*


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (18 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> mais ce gougnaffier de petit_louis n'aura jamais le courage de passer la Francilienne pour prendre un avion pour Belgrade !


Pour l'instant, il a des problèmes relationnelles avec sa serveuse.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> *BARBECUE TIME !*



Ce midi, petites côtes d'agneau au BBQ et beurre persillé, salade, accompagnés d'un délicieux côtes du Rhône :love:


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2014)

Ne me parlez plus de la francilienne avant la rentrée !


----------



## tatouille (18 Mai 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Pour l'instant, il a des problèmes relationnelles avec sa serveuse.



c'est pas cela, il peut pas en tant que kosovar c'est trop risqué


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Pour l'instant, il a des problèmes relationnelles avec sa serveuse.



Et la pas belle en prend pour son grade.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mai 2014)

Barbecue  :
de la viande qui roxx
des gens qui roxx
du soleil qui roxx

j'ai pleuré...

:rose:


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est pas cela, il peut pas en tant que kosovar c'est trop risqué



ah là, c'est certain, il aurait des problèmes !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Barbecue  :
> de la viande qui roxx
> des gens qui roxx
> du soleil qui roxx
> ...



Ce n'était pas à cause des oignons ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mai 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce n'était pas à cause des oignons ?



non...du tout...

Je suis pas qu'un système digestif, j'ai aussi un coeur !


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> non...du tout...
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis pas qu'un système digestif, j'ai aussi un coeur !




:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h47 ----------

Sinon MODO FACHO CURLING HOOLIGAN AURA TA PEAU !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je suis pas qu'un système digestif, j'ai aussi un coeur !



Les holothuries n'ont pas de coeur : il n'y a qu'une "bouche" et un "anus"


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les holothuries n'ont pas de coeur : il n'y a qu'une "bouche" et un "anus"




Comment t'as des photos de lui au réveil ?! Hein ?! Allez dis !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mai 2014)

Je suis outré !

gKat : p'tit con !


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je suis outré !
> 
> 
> 
> gKat : p'tit con !




Tu es outé. 

Plutôt. Comme le chien.

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Tu es outé.
> 
> Plutôt. Comme le chien.
> 
> :rateau:



[MODE STROMAE]Outé le chien outé, outé le chien outé, outé le chien outé outé outé le chien outé[/MODE STROMAE]


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> [MODE STROMAE]Outé le chien outé, outé le chien outé, outé le chien outé outé outé le chien outé[/MODE STROMAE]




Toi t'es dingo. Comme le chien aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Toi t'es dingo. Comme le chien aussi.



Carrément.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mai 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Carrément.


 et sa typo est nulle : personne comprend le nom de sa ville :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2014)

iduck a dit:


> [mode stromae]outé le chien outé, outé le chien outé, outé le chien outé outé outé le chien outé[/mode stromae]



:!: :!: :!:


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> :!: :!: :!:



'tain, heureusement que t'es pas sur facebook, tu ferais partie des gens qui pleurent à chaque changement du site !     

en fait, tu pleurerais tellement que ta poche ne se remplirait plus !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> et sa typo est nulle : personne comprend le nom de sa ville :mouais:



C'est du japonais. Il suffit de demander à gougueuletranslaite de traduire.


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2014)

Hey les gars, si vous avez un peu d'argent à consacrer à un véritable acte de charité : faîtes un don pour la Serbie et la Bosnie.

PS : tout va bien pour les miens et mes amis là-bas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mai 2014)

si je vais là bas, je prendrais qu'un petit déjeuner


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> si je vais là bas, je prendrais qu'un petit déjeuner




Bah non, tu prendras plein de trucs ! Voyons !

Pis qu'un petit-déjeuner, quand t'auras goûté au kajmak tu y retourneras !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Hey les gars, si vous avez un peu d'argent à consacrer à un véritable acte de charité : *faîtes un don pour la Serbie et la Bosnie.*



Ça se fait


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> si je vais là bas, je prendrais qu'un petit déjeuner



Pkoi j'te crois pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pkoi j'te crois pas ?



Parce que tu es un monstre de médisance...équipé de poches...

on peut y mettre quoi dans ces poches hein ? hein ? hein ? 

Tu te gares sur le bas-côté et tu vides TOUTES tes poches, galopin !!!


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Parce que tu es un monstre de médisance...équipé de poches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne l'ai jamais vu boire de galopins ! Par contre, des demi, des pintes, ça je cafterais pas mais


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Je ne l'ai jamais vu boire de galopins ! Par contre, des demi, des pintes, ça je cafterais pas mais



Si ! vas-y cafte !

Dès que mon magnéto est prêt...tu peux y aller !


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Si ! vas-y cafte !
> 
> 
> 
> Dès que mon magnéto est prêt...tu peux y aller !




Tu frôles les méthodes de l'extrème-droite là, tu sors du Buisson ! :O


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Tu frôles les méthodes de l'extrème-droite là, tu sors du Buisson ! :O



' De Diou !

Chuis pas un haineux pourtant...

Introspection en cours...

Edith : introspection impossible, réinstallation de 10.9 en cours, Excel non disponible.

Et puis j'ai faim aussi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2014)

et sinon je peux pas venir: y'a des mines


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> et sinon je peux pas venir: y'a des mines




Où ça ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> et sinon je peux pas venir: y'a des mines


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mai 2014)

ben visiblement après les inondations ca à retourné la terre et fait ressortir les mines !

ah non ca concerne que la bosnie visiblement !

:rose:


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ben visiblement après les inondations ca à retourné la terre et fait ressortir les mines !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rassure-toi, les Serbes ont gardé 15 ans les bombes à sous-munitions (et uranium appauvri) en plein centre de Belgrade

nato, pusi ga !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Où ça ?



En 3 lettres ?


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> En 3 lettres ?




Je ne paye jamais les copyright de m. Macinside !


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> En 3 lettres ?



R.E.G ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mai 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Rassure-toi, les Serbes ont gardé 15 ans les bombes à sous-munitions (et uranium appauvri) en plein centre de Belgrade
> 
> nato, pusi ga !


et l'uranium ca attendrit la viande !


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> et l'uranium ca attendrit la viande !




Non, pour ça, le mieux ce sont les chansons douces que leur chantaient leurs mamaaaaanssss


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mai 2014)

bien...bien...bien...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2014)

/burps ©*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mai 2014)

voila voila voila...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> bien...bien...bien...





petit_louis a dit:


> voila voila voila...



Y'a de l'écho (cho, cho, cho...).


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2014)

Oh vos gueules les mouettes, vous trouvez pas déjà que la marée est super basse et qu'elle pue la chiasse ?! 

:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mai 2014)

sacré trooper...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Juin 2014)

OH MON DIEU !!!

Il y a du soleil !
Cet astre n'était donc pas un mythe...

Sinon les filles sont belles :love:


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2014)

Tiens, tu as fini de digérer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Juin 2014)

Hélas oui...

Mais je déjeune bientôt !


----------



## flotow (5 Juin 2014)

Oui et bien ici, il n'y avait pas de curry wurst - bretzel à midi !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Juin 2014)

Et sinon ?
Vous ? Ca Va ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juin 2014)

oui merci.

dis il est froid ton café là.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Juin 2014)

"Il est froid ton café là"

Voilà...j'ai bon ?


----------



## meskh (22 Juin 2014)

Bien frais c'est très très bon, oui


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2014)

Ajoutes-y une boule de glace vanille et un chouilla de crème :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Juin 2014)

http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2014/06/oui-vous-pouvez-gerer-votre-friterie-en-ligne-depuis-votre-mac-82831

si c'est un piège des journalistes pour que je commente une actu sur le site...c'est mesquin !

en plus j'ai faim...


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2014)




----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2014)

non. et c'est pas plus mal, en fait !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2014)

/mode BBQ & rosé


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juin 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode BBQ & rosé



et mince j'ai toujours pas reçu ton carton d'invitation ;p


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode BBQ & rosé



mais pourquoi les gens boivent du rosé c'est même pas du vrai vin !


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2014)

alèm a dit:


> mais pourquoi les gens boivent du rosé&#8230; c'est même pas du vrai vin !


Parce que la rose c'est la vie ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> et mince j'ai toujours pas reçu ton carton d'invitation ;p



ça, c'est normal


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Parce que la rose c'est la vie ! :love:


 pour Hollande, c'est plutôt le vit :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2014)

alèm a dit:


> pour Hollande, c'est plutôt le vit :hein:



ces vielles plaies qui ne cicatrisent pas...


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ces vielles plaies qui ne cicatrisent pas...




Sarkozy ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Sarkozy ?



oui...
Ca me revient...il est le mari de Carla BLONDI...

Et ensuite...Le Trou Noir !!!


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> oui...
> Ca me revient...il est le mari de Carla BLONDI...



Je croyais qu'elle s'appele Debbie


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2014)

Debbie DeLau ou Debbie DeLaie ?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Debbie DeLau ou Debbie DeLaie ?



- Etant donnés : 1°) la chute d'eau, 2°) le gaz d'éclairage -

_comprenne qui saura&#8230;_


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (26 Juin 2014)

Debbie Duchamp...


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2014)

Qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2014)

Dédé !

Ancienne star de la Française des Jeux.

A ton service...


----------



## meskh (26 Juin 2014)

Il faut toujours gratter Dédé ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2014)

Ça vous gratouille ou ça vous chatouille ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Dédé !
> 
> Ancienne star de la Française des Jeux.
> 
> A ton service...



On avait dis pas les animaux !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Dédé !



C'est pas kate ? On m'aurait menti ? :rose:


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est pas kate ? On m'aurait menti ? :rose:



toi, on t'a enduit d'erreur depuis longtemps ! 

elle a chaud au cul, Kate ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2014)

Elle fait une très bonne soupe au pistou, Kate !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juillet 2014)

personne n'a un ovin ou un bovin en trop ?

j'ai faim :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2014)

/burps ©


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2014)

J'avais lu ovni ! Du coup, je n'voyais pas ce qu'était un bovni&#8230; :rose:


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> J'avais lu ovni ! Du coup, je n'voyais pas ce qu'était un bovni :rose:



bovni soit qui mal y pense d'ailleurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Juillet 2014)

alèm a dit:


> bovni soit qui mal y pense d'ailleurs.


le syndrome Soupe aux Choux je suppose...


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> le syndrome Soupe aux Choux je suppose...



soupe aux choucroutes :


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2014)

/mode BBQ & rosé  :love:

mUrdre, trop tôt...

/mode café & croissants


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juillet 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode BBQ & rosé  :love:
> 
> mUrdre, trop tôt...
> 
> /mode café & croissants



toujours pas d'invit'...


en plus mon Navigo est dézonné : je peux même aller sur l'Etoile Noire gratis :rateau:


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2014)

prout !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2014)

/me s'en va préparer le BBQ


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2014)

Re-prout

Ps : benjamin, le rouge ultime, s'est marié. C'était bien mais je suis bien fatigué !


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2014)

Et comme tu t'es retenu toute la soirée, là, maintenant, tu décompresses :sick:


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me s'en va préparer le BBQ


T'auras suffisament de palmes et de tuba pour tout le monde ?


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Et comme tu t'es retenu toute la soirée, là, maintenant, tu décompresses :sick:



pire je fais ça le matin normalement et comme j'étais derrière les Nikon*30H de retenue imagine !!


bon, arrête d'imaginer : à peu près 4 poches de gKat !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juillet 2014)

4 gKat ??!!

quel professionnalisme !

chapeau l'artiste


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Re-prout
> 
> Ps : benjamin, le rouge ultime, s'est marié. C'était bien mais je suis bien fatigué !



a son age c'est de la folie


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2014)

ah Nina Seni&#269;ar&#8230; une bien bonne raison d'aimer Novi Sad !


----------



## Lio70 (8 Juillet 2014)

alèm a dit:


> ah Nina Seni&#269;ar une bien bonne raison d'aimer Novi Sad !


Il y a aussi de bonnes raisons d'aimer ce qu'il y a a Cracovie  Si tu y passes un jour, envoie-moi un m.p. et nous irons prendre un verre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juillet 2014)

Bordeaux c'est assez mouif je trouve...

bon le temps pourri aide pas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bordeaux c'est assez mouif je trouve...
> 
> bon le temps pourri aide pas...



Il y a une dizaine de jours on y a célébré le divin nectar qui a fait la réputation mondiale de la ville.

Lors de cette célébration on pouvait bouffer et boire à foison. Le genre de truc qui te plaît.


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2014)

Lio70 a dit:


> Il y a aussi de bonnes raisons d'aimer ce qu'il y a a Cracovie  Si tu y passes un jour, envoie-moi un m.p. et nous irons prendre un verre.



ouais, ya aussi ma pote Olencja ! ;-) ça marche ! (et c'est prévu  ma chérie connait déjà Krakow  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Juillet 2014)

Bach to the taff...

Bénie sois la clim' 

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2014)

non mais nooooon quoi !!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2014)

Hein ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juillet 2014)

kamoulox !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Juillet 2014)

En plus la clim c'est pratique...

AATTTCHHHAAAAAA !!!!

Ca fait fonction écrémage des collègues trop sensible sur le plan de la santé !

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTCCCCHAAAAAAA !!!!

Alors que moi : suis toujours là 

Bon par contre, mon clavier est classé en tant qu'arme crado-bactériologique de catégorie G-KAT Poche Pleine.


----------



## alèm (23 Juillet 2014)

Oh mais nooooooon !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juillet 2014)

Oh mais siiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yI7EOSDj75c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2014)

oui mais non alors là, vraiment non !

[YOUTUBE]gsjcb7w1Y-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2014)

alèm a dit:


> oui mais non alors là, vraiment non !
> 
> Vidéo



Oui, enfin bref. Non, quoi.


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2014)

quoique&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2014)

alèm a dit:


> quoique



Ah oui, tiens. Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juillet 2014)

:mouais:


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Ah oui, tiens. Pourquoi pas ?



bah oui quoi !



petit_louis a dit:


> :mouais:



mais tu vois Himeji, avec des individus comme petit_louis, on n'est pas arrivé et la France non plus d'ailleurs ! 

et sinon, c'est quoi une bifle ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2014)

alèm a dit:


> et sinon, c'est quoi une bifle ?



Un truc qui peut faire mal.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2014)

/burps ©


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Un truc qui peut faire mal.




[YOUTUBE]rhLWhF__OQg[/YOUTUBE]

enfin voilà quoi


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2014)

/mode rosé, bbq, tartotpom, café & macarons off


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juillet 2014)

GNA GNA GNA !

...m'énerve ce trooper...

:rose:


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode rosé, bbq, tartotpom, café & macarons off



c'est cool de pas bosser quand même quand d'autres dorment dans des Ibis Budget ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> GNA GNA GNA !
> 
> ...m'énerve ce trooper...
> 
> :rose:



ou sont comme celui-là*esclave du capitalisme et sujet soumis du Duc d'Orléans*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juillet 2014)

alèm a dit:


> ou sont comme celui-là*esclave du capitalisme et sujet soumis du Duc d'Orléans*



allez....

viens dans le capitalisme : y'a toujours à manger et à boire !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2014)

alèm a dit:


> c'est cool de pas bosser quand même



Le 27/7/, c'est un dimanche, normal de pas bosser


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juillet 2014)

Bosser le week-end, et jour férié, et fêtes, ca tabasse bien niveau paie.

ca me manque d'ailleurs :rose:


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> allez....
> 
> viens dans le capitalisme : y'a toujours à manger et à boire !



j'ai déjà deux potes au Figaro, je crois que je vais en rester là ! 



gKatarn a dit:


> Le 27/7/, c'est un dimanche, normal de pas bosser



mauvais citoyen !! pas avec toi que la France se redressera ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> Bosser le week-end, et jour férié, et fêtes, ca tabasse bien niveau paie.
> 
> ca me manque d'ailleurs :rose:



mauvais chrétien!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Juillet 2014)

alèm a dit:


> mauvais chrétien!


 
j'ai rien contre les religions.
j'ai a redire contre les quêtes !


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2014)

Mouais tu finiras écartelé quand même !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Août 2014)

putain...

personne au taf...

bon je suis payé mais quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2014)

Dis nous, tu ne t'attends quand même pas a être augmenté, non!!


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> putain...
> 
> personne au taf...
> 
> bon je suis payé mais quand même...



c'est ça qui est indécent ! 



Anonyme a dit:


> Dis nous, tu ne t'attends quand même pas a être augmenté, non!!



si et qu'on l'appelle votre majesté c'est ça qui est indécent !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Août 2014)

pas bête ca...

préparer son augmentation, ca occupe !

répondre aux gueux de Monster qui lisent mon CV trop aussi tu me diras...

NAN ! JE SUIS PAS DISPO DE SUITE !!!


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> NAN ! JE SUIS PAS DISPO DE SUITE !!!



ça, nous avions compris*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> ça, nous avions compris*



Tu fais partie des " gueux de Monster " qui lisent son CV ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2014)

Monster, saimal


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Août 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Monster, saimal


Non !
Dans ma branche cay la vie !


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2014)

Tu vis dans les arbres ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Août 2014)

Exact !

Dans
Ton
Cerisier pour être précis...


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2014)

Justement je viens de l'aérer, en sciant une grosse branche, pour qu'il donne plus de fruits l'année prochaine. 
J'espère que tu ne nichais pas dans celle-ci&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Août 2014)

Trop bien !

J'attends ton invit pour un clafouti en ta compagnie...
ou tu me laisses les clés de ton chez-toi...surtout de la cuisine en fait !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2014)

L'homme descend du singe et le singe du cerisier. Mais, quand l'homme est arrivé sur le sol, le singe avait déjà bouffé toutes les cerises.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Août 2014)

... et le singe a la chiasse d'avoir mangé trop de cerises


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2014)

En clafoutis ou à l'eau de vie, il faut choisir ! :drunk: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> ... et le singe a la chiasse d'avoir mangé trop de cerises



L'homme n'est pas mieux loti. Car faute de cerises il s'est rabattu sur les pommes. Et vous connaissez la suite : il a été chassé du paradis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Août 2014)

Quoi ??!!

Ils ont fermé le Paradise ??!!

Ah mUrde j'aimais bien cette boite, ses alcôves surtout


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ils ont fermé le Paradise ??!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Août 2014)

au moins, avec cette forme là, la capote elle tient !



voilà, ca c'est dit...



L, a touch of glamour, ze french style qwa !


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu fais partie des " gueux de Monster " qui lisent son CV ?



des quoi ?! :O



gKatarn a dit:


> Monster, saimal



cékwa surtout ?



petit_louis a dit:


> Non !
> Dans ma branche cay la vie !



ta branche, c'est pas la vie, c'est la formatique ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> Trop bien !
> 
> J'attends ton invit pour un clafouti en ta compagnie...
> ou tu me laisses les clés de ton chez-toi...surtout de la cuisine en fait !



tu penseras à nourrir les chats alors ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> L, a touch of glamour, ze french style qwa !



ouais, enfin, voilà quoi 

bon, il me tarde d'être en Grèce à bouffer des gyros et à clapoter dans une eau à 25°C dans des paysages magnifiques*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Août 2014)

Moi j'ai hâte que mon grec réouvre !

Il fait une de ses sauces avec son sandwich... à tomber !!!


----------



## flotow (8 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Moi j'ai hâte que mon grec réouvre !
> 
> Il fait une de ses sauces avec son sandwich... à tomber !!!


T'as jamais essayé le milkshake sauce salade ?


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Moi j'ai hâte que mon grec réouvre !



à cause de tes chers amis de la finance, il a du fermer SALAUDS DE CAPITALISTES !! 



petit_louis a dit:


> Il fait une de ses sauces avec son sandwich... à tomber !!!



une sauce t'es jamais allé en Grèce toi ? 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> T'as jamais essayé le milkshake sauce salade ?



barbare !


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> à cause de tes chers amis de la finance, il a du fermer SALAUDS DE CAPITALISTES !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi le tzatziki je le vois comme une sauce et pourtant ce n'est pas très liquide 

vaut mieux un milk-shake que pas de milk-shake du tout !!!! et puis de toute façon, je ne suis pas très milkshake 

puisque ça parle bouffe, j'ai pris un jarret de porc ENTIER, une salade de pomme de terre, un gros bretzel et un jus de groseille pétillant (ça aurait pu être une weißbier mais bon, faut aller courir après )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h36 ----------

vous venez pour l'Oktoberfest ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2014)

où ça une weißbier ?????


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2014)

PARTOUT !!!!! Dans mon frigo, dans les biergarten, PARTOUT !!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> PARTOUT !!!!! Dans mon frigo, dans les biergarten, PARTOUT !!!!



Dans mon frigo aussi


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2014)

demain, je bois de la rakija (abricot ou prune) à votre santé et mardi soir ça sera tsipouro ou ouzo les pieds dans l'eau !


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2014)

j'ai du vanille vangassaye dans mon placard, ça ira je pense


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2014)

Z'avez fini de vous la péter avec vos boissons exotiques  ?
Pour moi ce sera cidre brut breton qui rape :love:


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2014)

Y'a pas de ça ici 
Par contre y'avait du weinschorle :sick: mais on m'a dit de ne pas essayer sinon je n'étais pas admis à table


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Août 2014)

ca ne vaut pas une bonne pinte de lait !




raahaaaa la bière j'encaisse de moins en moins !
Tristesse ! à moins que celà ne soit vieillesse....


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Z'avez fini de vous la péter avec vos boissons exotiques  ?
> Pour moi ce sera cidre brut breton qui rape :love:



beurk il eut été normand, j'aurais pas dit mais le mot "breton" gâche tout 



petit_louis a dit:


> ca ne vaut pas une bonne pinte de lait !




mais oui papy !




petit_louis a dit:


> raahaaaa la bière j'encaisse de moins en moins !
> Tristesse ! à moins que celà ne soit vieillesse....


je me disais que tes cheveux devenaient de plus en plus blancs !


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> beurk il eut été normand, j'aurais pas dit mais le mot "breton" gâche tout



On est bien d'accord :love:
D'ailleurs l'andouille normande est meilleure que la bretonne,
Le camembert est Normand,
Le Mont Saint-Michel est en Normandie.

Il reste quoi à la Bretagne ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il reste quoi à la Bretagne ?



Les chapeaux ronds (petits et rouges évidemment).


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Les chapeaux ronds (petits et rouges évidemment).




Si eux aussi on pouvait s'en passer


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> beurk il eut été normand, j'aurais pas dit mais le mot "breton" gâche tout


Le cidre normand n'est que du jus de pomme gazeux



Tucpasquic a dit:


> On est bien d'accord :love:


Comme disait ma grand-mère, tous les mauvais gouts sont dans la nature 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> D'ailleurs l'andouille normande est meilleure que la bretonne,


Voir ci-dessus :sleep:



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le camembert est Normand,


Même pas. Les neurones en berne du fait de leur cidre-qui-n'en-est-pas, ils ont oublié de déposer le nom et tu peux faire du camembert teuton ou tchèque, personne ne pourra rien y redire 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le Mont Saint-Michel est en Normandie.


Qui puis-je si même le Couesnon, victime sans doute de ce foutu cidre-qui-n'en-est-pas, 'en sa folie a mis le mont en Normandie'



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il reste quoi à la Bretagne ?


Le plaisir de vous dire mUrdre ? 


(ça va, j'ai réagi comme vous l'attendiez ? )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Août 2014)

En plus il écrit en jaune tourikiki qu'on peut pas lire !

:hein:


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2014)

Où ça un kiki ?!


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2014)

Parait qu'il est là !?


----------



## dool (12 Août 2014)

Ce qui se passe dans la sphère privée doit y rester !! 


Ou pas. d'accord. mais tu n'y invites pas n'importe qui hein !! :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2014)

:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2014)

Mais que va t'elle faire avec une clé à cet endroit


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2014)

C'est le moment idéal pour parler du tétanos !!!

vos vaccins sont ils bien à jour ?


----------



## flotow (13 Août 2014)

C'est le premier truc à faire avant de se piquer avec une fourchette dans la langue !!!


&#8230;


bon à priori en cherchant sur google image, il semblerait qu'elle soit le plus souvent plantée&#8230; dans le nez que dans la langue


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2014)

Les gens sont étonnants&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Les gens sont étonnants



...ils sont de gauche !

Ca explique beaucoup de chose !


Tiens mon verre est vide...encore... 

Patron la même chose !

aCLR je t'offre quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2014)

Une pizza ! :style:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2014)

Gif of the Century of the Universe !

C'est tellement beau que j'en ai pleuré !


----------



## flotow (14 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ...ils sont de gauche !
> 
> Ca explique beaucoup de chose !
> 
> ...



Ils sont surtout gauche 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> Gif of the Century of the Universe !
> 
> C'est tellement beau que j'en ai pleuré !



moi aussi :rose:


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2014)

La source* ! 


*de vos larmes


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Août 2014)

Brups...


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2014)

Atchoum !! :rhume:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Atchoum !! :rhume:


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Le cidre normand n'est que du jus de pomme gazeux



le meilleur cidre semi-doux avalé le fut à Falaise&#8230; pas à Ploucmesglaires&#8230; 




Romuald a dit:


> Même pas. Les neurones en berne du fait de leur cidre-qui-n'en-est-pas, ils ont oublié de déposer le nom et tu peux faire du camembert teuton ou tchèque, personne ne pourra rien y redire



d'ailleurs ici, les gens peuvent acheter du camembert allemand et carré&#8230; 




Romuald a dit:


> Le plaisir de vous dire mUrdre ?



même pas&#8230;  j'ai habité chez ces-gens-là&#8230; pitié plus jamais ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> ...ils sont de gauche !
> 
> Ca explique beaucoup de chose !



si seulement il y avait encore des gens de gauche pour payer la sécurité sociale qui traitera ta&#8230;




petit_louis a dit:


> Tiens mon verre est vide...encore...



&#8230;cirrhose&#8230;   


en parlant de tsatsiki, je reviens de Grèce, c'est divins (ils sont plusieurs) sauf pour le vin mais le tsipouro, c'est tsi bon ! et oublier tous les tsatsiki que vous mangez à paris&#8230; et les gyros aussi&#8230; hahahaha&#8230; c'est truc là, ça ne vaut vraiment le coup que lorsqu'il fait 36°C à l'ombre&#8230;*       (par contre, oublier les femmes grecques si vous les aimez fines et graciles&#8230; parce que, hein bon, les sucreries turques, le tsatsiki et les gyros, c'est surtout très bon pour la cellulite  )

perso, j'ai maigri mais c'est parce que lorsque je vois une plage abandonnée (crevez, je ne vous filerais pas l'adresse!) je passe mon temps dans l'eau à nager et faire des photos&#8230;*les Grecs, eux, ils passent leur temps à flotter&#8230;*ce serait trop fatiguant de nager !  (et pis un Grec fatigué le serait trop pour aller boire du tsipouro ou des bières à la première taverne venue)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2014)

Par Zeus ! 
mais pourquoi les Grecs se laissent aller ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Par Zeus !
> mais pourquoi les Grecs se laissent aller ?!



Parce que c'est la crise.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Août 2014)

Comme le 25 Aout de l'an dernier, je suis en attente de vos offrandes.

Faites vous/moi plaisir !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2014)

J'ai quelque chose pour toi : le mur des offrandes


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Comme le 25 Aout de l'an dernier, je suis en attente de vos offrandes.



V'là qu'il se prend pour un dieu maint'nant ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> V'là qu'il se prend pour un dieu maint'nant ?!



Hélàs non ca c'est joué à un petit rien...

quoi ? tu n'étais pas présent içi en été 2013 ?

bouge pas je te raconte : y'avait un espace d'expression nommé le Bar....bla bla...postué pour ête admin... bla bla bla...refusé...*CENSURE* bla bla...et depuis je suis en paix avec moi même...mais il me manque ce comptoir !


----------



## flotow (25 Août 2014)

et le mini bla bla! !!!!


----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2014)

Pour ne pas parler des :!::!::!:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2014)

Tout fout le camp.


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Tout fout le camp.


Sauf les crétins¹ !





¹Ça fait toujours bien une note de bas de page. Même quand il n'y a rien à préciser !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Août 2014)

je préférais que tous foutent le camp.

sinon je vais encore voyager serré dans le métro.


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Par Zeus !
> mais pourquoi les Grecs se laissent aller ?!



parce qu'ils n'ont rien d'autre à faire à cause de tes amis banquiers et/ou allemands*qui rachètent la Grèce par gros bouts d'ailleurs, les Français sont trop cons, ils rachètent la Macédoine eux YA ENCORE MOINS QUE RIEN EN MACÉDOINE LES GARS !! (sauf du gazole à 1 le litre)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> parce qu'ils n'ont rien d'autre à faire à cause de tes amis banquiers et/ou allemands*qui rachètent la Grèce par gros bouts d'ailleurs, les Français sont trop cons, ils rachètent la Macédoine eux YA ENCORE MOINS QUE RIEN EN MACÉDOINE LES GARS !! (sauf du gazole à 1 le litre)



C'est pas des gens du nouveau gouvernement aussi ?!



plaie..poivre...toussa toussa


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est pas des gens du nouveau gouvernement aussi ?!
> 
> 
> 
> plaie..poivre...toussa toussa



non, les gens du gouvernement font comme tous les autres gouvernements : ils parlent fort mais ne font rien, pourquoi ?! 

ça me rappelle un demi-nain grec qu'on a eu comme président


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2014)

ET c'est pas grâce à eux qu'on va retrouver le Soleil !!!

été de Merde !!!


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2014)

Bah en Grèce, il fait beau, hein?! (À Castres aussi d'ailleurs !)


----------



## Luc G (28 Août 2014)

À Perpignan aussi
Quant à la Lozère, c'était plutôt champignons cet été.
Mais quelles que soient les circonstances, il fait toujours beau en Lozère, c'est dans la tête que ça ensoleille


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2014)

C'est triste à dire mais Luc prend encore des champignons hallucinogènes (puisqu'il parle de Lozère sur la ligne B du RER évidemment)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2014)

j'avais bien compris !

un endroit de France qui s'appelle comme une station de RER...pathétique !


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2014)

Il y a pire : à Belfort, ils ont une réplique du beau Lion de Denfert ridicule !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h32 ----------

Et je ne parle même pas de New-York City qui prétendent avoir l'original de notre Statue de la Liberté !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h33 ----------

Qui prétend d'ailleurs

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h34 ----------

Un sujet ultraflood limité à un message toutes les 30s

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h34 ----------

Franchement, navrant. Merci benjamin!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2014)

Mieux ! 

A Bordeaux tu peux circuler dans une rame de tramway parrainée par Los Angeles et descendre à la station New-York !

Y'en a qui doute de rien...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mieux !
> 
> A Bordeaux tu peux circuler dans une rame de tramway parrainée par Los Angeles et descendre à la station New-York !
> 
> Y'en a qui doute de rien...



Encore mieux : à Bordeaux il y a une rue qui s'appelle "Rue Dieu".


----------



## Luc G (28 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> C'est triste à dire mais Luc prend encore des champignons hallucinogènes (puisqu'il parle de Lozère sur la ligne B du RER évidemment)



Le pire, c'est que je suis passé assez souvent au "Lozère" du RER en allant faire de l'informatique à  Orsay (à l'époque avec des grands cartons de cartes perforées) lorsque je montais parfois à Paris pour ça et que je ne m'y suis jamais arrêté.

Faut dire qu'en Lozère, la vraie, on a plus de temps entre deux stations

Et le seul train que j'ai pris là-bas cet été, c'était celui dans l'Aven Armand.

Il y a pourtant parfois plein de voies parallèles comme dans les gares parisiennes, et un trafic non négligeable, par exemple sur l'Aubrac, du côté du Bès :


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> euh t'es là à rigoler alors qu'il y a un pont à finir je te rappelle !



Ça y est j'ai fini !


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça y est j'ai fini !




Ah bin t'en aura fallu du temps ! T'as fini le tunnel aussi ?!!


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Ah bin t'en aura fallu du temps !


 La faute aux 35 heures ! 


> T'as fini le tunnel aussi ?!!


J'suis claustrophobe !


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> La faute aux 35 heures !
> 
> J'suis claustrophobe !




Ah bin merdre on n'en a pas fini avec les bouchons rouennais !!


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Ah bin merdre on n'en a pas fini avec les bouchons rouennais !!



Vive les transports en commun !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2014)

/burps :rose: :sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2014)

Ca y'est...

"A touch of Class" est de retour...toujours pas enlevé son armure en plus


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2014)

Du flood vient l'inspiration ou pas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2014)

Dans le cas dont je viens de parler (et quel cas !!!!), je pense qu'on peut dire qu'il s'agit d'une forme d'expiration

le débat est ouvert !

(je vais chercher à boire et à grignoter)


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2014)

Tout dépend du point d'observation de ce déplacement de particules, nan !?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2014)

Moi je pense que c'est surtout une question d'éducation !

sucré ou salé tes particules ?
Ch'te laisse te servir...le liquide va bientôt arrivé..


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2014)

/mode rosé & BBQ ON


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode rosé & BBQ ON


Genre il fait beau


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2014)

Euh, par rapport aux jours précédents... oui


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Vive les transports en commun !



c'est ce qu'on appelle des orgasmes, non ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2014)

/me se demande s'il ne va pas mettre une côte de boeuf sur le BBQ ce midi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2014)

GNAGNAGNA !

Tu peux éviter d'étaler ton bonheur partout s'il te plait ?


L, pas jaloux...


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> GNAGNAGNA !
> 
> Tu peux éviter d'étaler ton bonheur partout s'il te plait ?
> 
> ...


Franchement, il ferait beau, ça serai BBQ sur les bords de l'Isar. Une tranche épaisse de Leberkäse, un peu de moutarde de Dijon dans une bonne baguette française. VOILA CE QU'IL MANQUE.

Sauf que vu que l'on est déjà en automne, limite hiver, ça sera pour l'année prochaine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> L, pas jaloux...



Juste un peu.


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Juste un peu.



chacun ses transports !


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2014)

/me se demande s'il va mettre des brochettes sur le BBQ ce midi


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2014)

/me se demande si des fois katounet bosse


----------



## flotow (31 Août 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me se demande s'il va mettre des brochettes sur le BBQ ce midi



Encore


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Encore




Faut être français pour être jaloux, dans les Balkans, ils foutent rien (comme gKat) mais ils bouffent du barbeuque tous les jours ! Cevapcici mon amour !


----------



## flotow (31 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Faut être français pour être jaloux, dans les Balkans, ils foutent rien (comme gKat) mais ils bouffent du barbeuque tous les jours ! Cevapcici mon amour !



J'ai déjà gouté le cevapcici mais ce n'est pas trop mon truc. Par contre j'aime bien le steak avec le fromage dedans 

J'suis pas jaloux, sauf du beau temps  Franchement, les Balkans, c'est plus trop loin d'ici et c'est plus biergarten que bbq (quoique en été quand il fait beau).


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2014)

C'est pas du fromage, c'est du kajmak (la crème du lait salée et séchée) 

Et franchement, c'est plus barbecue que biergarten  (ps : j'y vis hein ;-) )


----------



## flotow (31 Août 2014)

il manque un ici entre 'et' et 'c'est'


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> /me se demande si des fois katounet bosse



pas le dimanche en tous cas


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> pas le dimanche en tous cas



ni le reste de la semaine d'ailleurs !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2014)

hin hin hin !

 bonne réponse d'alem !

 bon ou j'en étais moi ? Ah oui zzzz ZZZZ zzzz...

 :love:


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> hin hin hin !
> 
> bonne réponse d'alem !
> 
> ...



Petit_louis : la France qui se lève pataud.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2014)

/me pense qu'il doit lui rester qq merguez pour le BBQ de ce soir


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2014)

/me va aller voir si la pizzeria en face de l'hotel est ouverte


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2014)

Supprimer un message dans le superflood avec comme motif : oups rien ; ça fait figure de pléonasme, nan ?! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------

/me est à l'apéro !


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2014)

Ah non , si c'est singulier c'est La Péral et Les Péraux au pluriel !

Ne me remercie pas et bonjour aux chats !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2014)

Barbecue/Rose...

 ca c'est un excellent programme présidentiel !

 gKatarn, tu veux pas te présenter aux prochaines élections en France ?

 tu vas remonter le niveau en plus...


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2014)

Il porte bien la cravate, j'ai la preuve !


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2014)

alèm a dit:


> bonjour aux chats !



Au singulier !
L'année scolaire 2013-2014 a été fatale pour certains d'entre eux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2014)

Alors que tu aurais gagné plein de sous en les filmant et en mettant tes vidéos sur Youtube !

Mais il est où l'esprit d'entreprise ici ??!!


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Au singulier !
> L'année scolaire 2013-2014 a été fatale pour certains d'entre eux !



ah merde&#8230; 

failli en adopter une vingtaine en Grèce mais l'un des chiens les aurait mangés (mais il laisse ma petite préférée tranquille, elle lui foutrait des trempes royales ), du coup on a adopté un chien&#8230; qui aime les chats. Quand le vieux aura fini de faire son chieur, on pourra prendre plein d'autres miauleurs&#8230;*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h18 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> Mais il est où l'esprit d'entreprise ici ??!!




DTC&#8230; je ne vois que ça !


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> du coup on a adopté un chien qui aime les chats.



Pareil !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2014)

une 20 aines de chats ??!!



tu es bien optimiste...ou riche propriétaire !


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2014)

Je les nourris avec des corps de militants UMP et PS suicidés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2014)

C'te fil(l)on de ouf !

Alors là je dis bravo : tu viens d'inventer le cycle alimentaire perpétuel !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Je les nourris avec des corps de militants UMP et PS suicidés.



Ça n'a pas un goût un peu aigre ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2014)

Faisandé ... serait mieux :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2014)

Mortifié !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2014)

d'après les vils rumeurs, accompagné d'un bon vin acheté chez Nicolas, certains reprennent gout.

Mais bon...voilà quoi...

:mouais:


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2014)

Nicolas, le jardinier ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2014)

:rose:
 j'ai rippe....

 phoquing Nokia !!!


----------



## dool (1 Septembre 2014)

Quand je viens ici, je me demande toujours quand vont surgir Kermit, Gonzo ou même les 2 vieux dont je ne sais plus le nom.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2014)

Tiens, une lapine.


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2014)

Tiens, un vieux (à poche)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2014)

dool a dit:


> Quand je viens ici, je me demande toujours quand vont surgir Kermit, Gonzo ou même les 2 vieux dont je ne sais plus le nom.



les deux vieux critiques dans la loge-balcon, Statler et Waldorf (Waldorf a une moustache)

Bien pratique wikipédia...


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça n'a pas un goût un peu aigre ?




Si, surtout quand les chats pêtent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2014)

*soupir*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2014)

faut inspirer ... quand le katz y pète


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> phoquing Nokia !!!



Quoi ?!
Nokia utilise des phoques pour ces smartphones !?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Quoi ?!
> Nokia utilise des phoques pour ces smartphones !?



Farpaitement !
ces gens du Nord et du sud du Pôle Nord, ils font rien comme les autres !

Je dois y aller : il me reste plus de graisse de phoque, j'ai peur que mon Nokia tombe en panne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Si, surtout quand les chats pêtent.



Pas étonnant. Les militants politiques suicidés sont assez indigestes.


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Pas étonnant. Les militants politiques suicidés sont assez indigestes.




Suffit de regarder petit_louis ! (Ou l'amener dans un resto) je l'ai vu calé une fois ! (En pizza il est redoutable!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2014)

C'te tacle !
:rateau:

Pizza...et merde j'ai faim mantenant !


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2014)

J'voulais acheter le nouveau masque de plongée décathlon en prévision de mes futures vacances au soleil 
Sauf que, le produit sorti il y a 6 mois est toujours en rupture de stock  et qu'ils n'ont aucune visibilité sur les prochains approvisionnements  et que les réservations / commandes sont bloquées car "dans notre magasin, lorsque le produit a été mis en vente, 40 personnes ont commandés mais on a reçu que 20 produits" :sick:

Bref, 

@petit_louis : la pizza j'aime bien, mais après faut aller courir. Et comme il ne fait pas beau, je me prive de pizza pour ne pas aller courir dans le froid


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2014)

Tu fais des abdos, comme moi !

Un le matin, un le soir et puis voilà !

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Septembre 2014)

Attention au sur-entraînement PL


----------



## dool (3 Septembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu fais des abdos, comme moi !
> 
> Un le matin, un le soir et puis voilà !
> 
> :love:



Et tu fais l'abdal droite ou gauche le matin ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2014)

dool a dit:


> Et tu fais l'abdal droite ou gauche le matin ?!



Le droit voyons !

Y' a un coté gauche ??!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2014)

Pour digérer les pizzas, je ne fais pas d'abdo mais je prend les escaliers au lieu de l'ascenceur pour monter chez moi (9 étages à se farcir).


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2014)

ah bah Bravo !

un ascensoriste au chômage ! Egoïste !


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah bah Bravo !
> 
> un ascensoriste au chômage ! Egoïste !


Mais non, on n'a jamais vu un canard manger de la pizza


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2014)

Pourtant du canard sur une pizza, je vote pour !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah bah Bravo !
> 
> un ascensoriste au chômage ! Egoïste !



Non. Il travaille à temps partiel car c'est uniquement quand je ne suis pas chargé (ou quand je n'ai pas la flemme). 

Et ça fait un entraînement pour les jours où l'ascenceur est en panne.


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2014)

la déclaration d'impôt :sick:

Y4A UN MILLIER DE PAGE ET JE CAPTE KEUDAL !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2014)

condoléances...

moi j'avoue c'est salaire (et les impôts ce sont pas planté cette année) MOINS intérêt emprunt appartement donc c'est plus que raisonnable.


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2014)

moi c'est pour récupérer de l'argent !! mais le formulaire est en 5 ou 6 pages, c'est indigeste :sick:
a priori il y a des astuces, mais je n'ai pas trouvé les champs à remplir


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Septembre 2014)

Ca me rappel cette séquence mémorable de la Maison des Fous des "12 Travaux d'Asterix"

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> la déclaration d'impôt :sick:
> 
> Y4A UN MILLIER DE PAGE ET JE CAPTE KEUDAL !!!!




Ce joyeux moment où tu l'as faite ya si longtemps que tu ne comprends pas les gens 

Et avec 2 formulaires additionnels en plus hin hin hin !


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2014)

tu déclares où ? en France ou en Serbie ?
parce que moi, c'est pour récupérer de l'argent, pas pour en donner


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu déclares où ? en France ou en Serbie ?
> parce que moi, c'est pour récupérer de l'argent, pas pour en donner



en France, et j'en donne beaucoup.  

eh ouais, je ne suis pas comme ce versaillais, je suis un entrepreneur moi ! 

en Serbie, j'en donne beaucoup mais pas sous formes de taxes ou d'impôts (enfin ça aussi, un peu mais pas moi directement) ça permet de payer (très mal) ma compagne fonctionnaire


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2014)

Ce soir c'est blanquette ! :miam:


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2014)

Curry de lentilles et salade en ce qui me concerne.
'vec une 'tite mousse passke bon.


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> 'vec une 'tite mousse passke bon.


Ah bah oui !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Septembre 2014)

Perso, ca sera un orangina.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Septembre 2014)

KKKOOOOOAAAAA ???!!!

ILS FONT AUSSI DES MONTRES ??!!

Mais je croyais que Swatch c'était que des voitures...


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2014)

il est complètement fou.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> il est complètement fou.



D'Afflelou ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2014)

Du chocolat !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Septembre 2014)

Entre autre !


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Du chocolat !



[YOUTUBE]A1MAXJgzHzs[/YOUTUBE]​
héhéhé©


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]A1MAXJgzHzs[/YOUTUBE]​
> héhéhé©


Sa créativité (me) manque


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2014)

Note : il faisait des montres aussi


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2014)

putain, faut aller bosser&#8230;*je suis trop productif !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2014)

Apple Watch....

Drôle de nom puur un Le Bar mais soit ! 
J'ai hâte que les portes ouvrent !!!

:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2014)

Moi, j'attends le iSlip, qui te notifiera que tu as un cancer colorectal.


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2014)

Tu veux dire que la apple watch peut diagnostique un cancer du bras gauche ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu veux dire que la apple watch peut diagnostique un cancer du bras gauche ?!



Ce sera une nouvelle fonction de l'Apple Watch 2.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2014)

n'oubliez pas aussi les couleurs !

si j'ai bien compris, le vert et le rouge ont beaucoup de fans ici !


----------



## alèm (18 Septembre 2014)

Votre coup de boule est enregistré. Que la force disco soit avec vous. ;-)


----------



## gKatarn (18 Septembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> si j'ai bien compris, le vert et le rouge ont beaucoup de fans ici !



Surtout le :!:


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Surtout le :!:




Nan surtout le rouge celui qui tâche.


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2014)

Y'a personne qui travaille chez Air France qui pourrait me changer mon billet de mardi ?
Y'a personne qui travaille chez Air France qui pourrait faire changer la musique d'attente&#8230; ?

[youtube]k3HQR-G9_z0[/youtube]


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2014)

C'est incroyable, je vol avec AF dans 45 minutes


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2014)

:sleep:


----------



## alèm (29 Septembre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> :sleep:




Comme d'hab' quoi !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Septembre 2014)




----------



## iMax (30 Septembre 2014)

J'avais envie de faire un petit flood ici.

Voici qui est chose faite.

:love:





En fait ça compte ou pas les messages ici? Plus que 2 :rateau:
<---------------------------------------------------------

Ce sera pour dans 6 mois. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2014)

:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2014)

/wake up, get on up, wake up


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2014)

mmmmm...?!..

grmlblrmbgmlrmnbgr...

*se recouche*


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2014)

Comme ça, sans rien manger ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2014)

Qui dort dîne...


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2014)

P'têt ben, mais la il s'agit de petit-louis, dit 'le ventre insatiable'.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2014)

petit_louis se nourrit de lui-même.


----------



## dool (2 Octobre 2014)

:rateau:   (combo's style yeaaaaaahh)


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2014)

iMax a dit:


> J'avais envie de faire un petit flood ici.
> 
> Voici qui est chose faite.
> 
> ...




OH PUNAISE ! :modo::modo::modo::modo:


----------



## iMax (16 Octobre 2014)

Bientôt du Flood en 5K? :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> :mouais:




Salut, toi.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2014)

Bon, venez, on retourne en 2001, et on bannit SMG.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2014)

Vous voulez pas faire une bouffe à la place ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2014)

il me reste 2h...
seul...
au taff...

des suggestions pour m'occuper ?

:sleep:


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2014)

la masturbation, je ne vois que ça. ou une pizza. Ce qui revient au même pour toi !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2014)

*APERO TIMEEEEEEEEEEEE  :love:*


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> il me reste 2h...
> seul...
> au taff...
> 
> ...





alèm a dit:


> la masturbation, je ne vois que ça.



Il a dit 2 heures...  à la fin c'est un salami qui éjac de la poudre...



alèm a dit:


> ou une pizza. Ce qui revient au même pour toi !





gKatarn a dit:


> *APERO TIMEEEEEEEEEEEE  :love:*



18h32, c'est pas un peu tôt ?

Comparaison n'est pas raison... Sauf si la pizz est aussi grande que le four du pizzaiolo.


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2014)

iMax a dit:


> Bientôt du Flood en 5K?
> 
> 
> Salut, toi.




iMax, mon comodo. Mais n'existe pas. Toujours pas ! 



WebOliver a dit:


> Bon, venez, on retourne en 2001, et on bannit SMG.



OUAIS !!!!



































 














> Vous avez inclus 1544 images dans votre message. Vous êtes limité à 50 images. Veuillez revenir en arrière et corriger le problème.







petit_louis a dit:


> Vous voulez pas faire une bouffe à la place ?



ça, c'est MOI qui les organise !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2014)

ah bah je vous lis que maintenant :hein:

j'ai profité de mon temps libre pour passer un Mac sous Yosemite...troooooop bien !

en plus rien a grignoter donc ce soir Pizza time !

tranquillou sinon ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> ça, c'est MOI qui les organise !!



Toi! Dehors!


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi! Dehors!




Il est toujours admin mackiepetitkiki ,!!! :O :modo:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2014)

Je pense qu'il faudrait passer le forum sur UBB.Threads tiens. Mackie, tu peux regarder, ça doit être simple.


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faudrait passer le forum sur UBB.Threads tiens. Mackie, tu peux regarder, ça doit être simple.





Et surtout efface tout avant !!


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2014)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2014)

Quoi? 



macinside a dit:


> ça va pété
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h13 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Et surtout efface tout avant !!



on peu récupérer les gars de la MGZ ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2014)

:!: :!: :!:


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2014)

ah oui c'est vrai que je peu bannir les modos


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2014)

Tu peux effacer le compte de golf stp. 

Merci t'es chou.


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2014)

attends je te montre une BITTE







































































---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------

et une *CHATTE*


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2014)

Quelqu'un lui explique?


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2014)

Je pourrais mais j'ai peur.


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2014)

dool a dit:


> Je pourrais mais j'ai peur.




Ce n'est pas sale, son corps change !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h27 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Tu peux effacer le compte de golf stp.
> 
> Merci t'es chou.




Et celui de TimeKeeper ?! 

Pis tu balances le dernier compte actif de Gribouille comme super-modo

Je serais le premier banni mais ça me fera rire !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2014)

Check one-two one-two. Ça marche le micro ici ?


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2014)

Stargazer a dit:


> Check one-two one-two. Ça marche le micro ici ?




Haaaaa mais non !! Les morts-vivants apparaissent ! Zombie apocalypse has started !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2014)

Oui j'ai enfin retrouver les clés de la porte des toilettes du cab !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2014)

Oh pitin, la bergère


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2014)

Quoi ? C'est rien trois ans entre aujourd'hui et ma dernière connexion ! :rateau:

Du coup je visite un peu pour me refaire la main. Mais au final c'est comme enfiler de vieilles charentaises.
Et je parle de pantoufles hein ! Pas de Momone et Ninine !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2014)

Ah ouais, putain.  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2014)

Oui moi aussi je t'aime mein schätzeli ! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Octobre 2014)

kikipaye l'apéro ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2014)

Toi. Et va faire à bouffer!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi. Et va faire à bouffer!



Ce n'est pas une bonne idée de lui faire faire à bouffer. Une fois prêt, il aura tout dévoré avant que vous ayez eu le temps de dire " ouf ! ".


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2014)

Stargazer a dit:


> Oui j'ai enfin retrouver les clés de la porte des toilettes du cab !



du cabinet de toilettes ?



gKatarn a dit:


> Oh pitin, la bergère



il est perspicace le troupier malgré son état de dégénérescence avancé ! 



Stargazer a dit:


> Quoi ? C'est rien trois ans entre aujourd'hui et ma dernière connexion ! :rateau:
> 
> Du coup je visite un peu pour me refaire la main. Mais au final c'est comme enfiler de vieilles charentaises.
> Et je parle de pantoufles hein ! Pas de Momone et Ninine !



où as-tu balancé les corps ? :hein:



WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ouais, putain.  :love:



quelle garce celle-là ! 



Stargazer a dit:


> Oui moi aussi je t'aime mein schätzeli ! :love:



ça devient gore si on parle de trucs au goût suisse-allemand. :rateau:



petit_louis a dit:


> kikipaye l'apéro ?



toi. 



WebOliver a dit:


> Toi. Et va faire à bouffer!



ouais, parce que le suisse, il mange bien ! 



Himeji a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une bonne idée de lui faire faire à bouffer. Une fois prêt, il aura tout dévoré avant que vous ayez eu le temps de dire " ouf ! ".



non, si il mange. on le mange !


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> kikipaye l'apéro ?



ah ? il y avait un apéro ? j'ai mangé 1 kg de cote de boeuf ce midi sans apéro ????


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> ah ? il y avait un apéro ? j'ai mangé 1 kg de cote de boeuf ce midi sans apéro ????



ce type est fou.   

je comprends mieux ta ligne sportive désormais !  (embrasse E.)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Octobre 2014)

Ca m'avait manqué la Pietra... 

:love:


----------



## bibi78 (19 Octobre 2014)

Salut les schtroumfs ca fait longtemps ! quoi de nouveau ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------

Macinside est rouge maintenant !!!

Ca fait longtemps nos AES !!!


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2014)

bibi78 a dit:


> Salut les schtroumfs ca fait longtemps ! quoi de nouveau ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------
> 
> ...



ah bah alors là !! 

hola ! que tal ? ¿como es la vida en mexico ? (finalement, c'est pas compliqué l'espagnol)


----------



## bibi78 (20 Octobre 2014)

Muy bien !

toujours au Mexique et toi tu es ou?


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2014)

bibi78 a dit:


> Muy bien !
> 
> 
> 
> toujours au Mexique et toi tu es ou?




Soit partout en France, soit dans les Balkans !  (buvant souvent des coups avec un mexicain d'ailleurs!)


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2014)

Mais mais mais mackie est re vert.


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2014)

Grug a dit:


> Mais mais mais mackie est re vert.




Toi, tu as encore bu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Octobre 2014)

ué ué ué...

limite brups en fait ! 

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2014)

Grug a dit:


> Mais mais mais mackie est re vert.



Comme les petits poissons en somme... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------




alèm a dit:


> du cabinet de toilettes ?



Oui !




> où as-tu balancé les corps ? :hein:



Dans le vaudois sous une autoroute, j'y connais des gens...





> quelle garce celle-là !



C'est un peu une grosse chaudasse faut dire. 





> ça devient gore si on parle de trucs au goût suisse-allemand. :rateau:



Oui mais ça fond mieux dans la bouche. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------

Ah mais putain ça fusionne automatiquement les messages à la suite !! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2014)

kamoulox !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------




Grug a dit:


> Mais mais mais mackie est re vert.



en fait, le plus troublant  c'est que ce nazillon de Weboliver et le jeanfoutredroguéalcoolique, que Grug est, soient verts aussi !


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2014)

Grug a dit:


> Mais mais mais mackie est re vert.



je peu plus te bannir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------




Stargazer a dit:


> Dans le vaudois sous une autoroute, j'y connais des gens...



fait gaffe à la vallée en question, j'ai pas envie que ça finisse chez moi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------




Grug a dit:


> Mais mais mais mackie est re vert.



je vais te prendre à revers


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Octobre 2014)

Donc la couleur blanche et l'aliment pizza s'attire.

Mais pourtant ils ne sont pas compatible ?!

En attente de la variante Skip :rose:...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> en fait, le plus troublant  c'est que ce nazillon de Weboliver et le jeanfoutredroguéalcoolique, que Grug est, soient verts aussi !



A ce propos, toujours pas de nouvelles de Dos Jones?


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> A ce propos, toujours pas de nouvelles de Dos Jones?




Connais pas !


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2014)

MODO FACHO LE PEUPLE AURA TA PEAU !! :modo: 

mais après une bonne votation !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Octobre 2014)

et je profite de cet endroit/instant pour me présenter au rang d'aubergiste !

votez pour moi et vous aurez vos boulets rouges !


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> et je profite de cet endroit/instant pour me présenter au rang d'aubergiste !
> 
> votez pour moi et vous aurez vos boulets rouges !



perso, je pense que tu serais meilleur pour les boulettes de viandes*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> perso, je pense que tu serais meilleur pour les boulettes de viandes*



on est d'accord alem mais ne balance pas tout mon programme électoral d'un coup sinon je ne saurais plus quoi dire ! 

toi sinon tranquillou en Belgradie ? un peu de photo ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> MODO FACHO LE PEUPLE AURA TA PEAU !! :modo:
> 
> mais après une bonne votation !



Toi aussi tu veux un ban? C'est ça?  Vile coquine!


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi aussi tu veux un ban? C'est ça?




Ouais mais toi et moi dans le même cachot et tous nus !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Ouais mais toi et moi dans le même cachot et tous nus !



Ok, mais ramène des brunes.


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ok, mais ramène des brunes.




Oh oui ! Des grandes !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2014)

Peu importe, pourvu qu'elles soient brunes. :love:


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Peu importe, pourvu qu'elles soient brunes. :love:



[YOUTUBE]VpDwy1qBeeg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2014)

Non là tu me déçois. Mylène Farmer? T'as pas mieux? 

Moi oui.


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2014)

impressionnant mais pas mon truc musicalement !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> impressionnant mais pas mon truc musicalement !



 Moi si.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2014)

:!: :!: :!:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Octobre 2014)

kya ? tu t's coincé un membre important dans ton armure ?

en plus tu saignes et t'en fous partout...

:hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Octobre 2014)

Pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2014)

Alors c'est qui le facho?  C'est bibi.


----------



## dool (22 Octobre 2014)

Ou comment mal détourner un cigareon a vu beaucoup mieux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Octobre 2014)

tu fais référence à ce sapin de noël à Paris ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Octobre 2014)

dool a dit:


> Ou comment mal détourner un cigare



C'est Monika L. qui détourait bien le cigare parait-il


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> tu fais référence à ce sapin de noël à Paris ?



Que la bétise humaine dans toute sa splendeur a contraint d'enlever.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Octobre 2014)

selon vous : trop de kawa, tue le kawa ?
J'attends vos copies...


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Alors c'est qui le facho?  C'est bibi.



comment t'es trop fort !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2014)

un facho neutre...

j'avoue ca a du style !


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Alors c'est qui le facho?  C'est bibi.



tu veux pas de nos Fachos en loden ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2014)

Qu'est-ce que tu dis?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2014)

APERO TIME  :love:


----------



## Alex666 (25 Octobre 2014)

tchin !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (25 Octobre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> tu fais référence à ce sapin de noël à Paris ?





Himeji a dit:


> Que la bétise humaine dans toute sa splendeur a contraint d'enlever.



Non au McCarthysme...


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (28 Octobre 2014)

On aurait aperçu *petit_louis* déguisé en clown en train de braquer un kebab et *alèm*, lui aussi déguisé en clown, en train de tronçonner la porte du Lou Pascalou...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Octobre 2014)

Haaa, l'ultraflood... Que de souvenirs !


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> On aurait aperçu *petit_louis* déguisé en clown en train de braquer un kebab et *alèm*, lui aussi déguisé en clown, en train de tronçonner la porte du Lou Pascalou...



j'ai grossi, fallait élargir ! 



stook a dit:


> Haaa, l'ultraflood... Que de souvenirs !




que du présent !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> On aurait aperçu *petit_louis* déguisé en clown en train de braquer un kebab et *alèm*, lui aussi déguisé en clown, en train de tronçonner la porte du Lou Pascalou...



Petit_Louis n'a pas braqué un kebab. Il a lancé une OPA hostile sur le kebab du coin. Si l'opération réussit, il espère se faire verser des dividendes sous forme de kebab.


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Petit_Louis n'a pas braqué un kebab. Il a lancé une OPA hostile sur le kebab du coin. Si l'opération réussit, il espère se faire verser des dividendes sous forme de kebab.



quel ultra-libéral quand même !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> quel ultra-libéral quand même !!



Quel goinfre surtout !


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Quel goinfre surtout !




Oui, c'est vrai. Je peux confirmer pour avoir assisté à quelques baffrages en règle.


----------



## aCLR (28 Octobre 2014)

Je cherche un produit* qui n'existe apparemment pas&#8230; :hein:


*Non comestible


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Je cherche un produit* qui n'existe apparemment pas :hein:
> 
> 
> *Non comestible




Ah au fait, vraiment merci pour le pont et le tunnel !


----------



## Romuald (29 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Ah au fait, vraiment merci pour le pont et le tunnel !



C'est une contrepétrie ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> que du présent !



Amen !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (29 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai grossi, fallait élargir !



Un excès de burek ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Octobre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Ah au fait, vraiment merci pour le pont et le tunnel !



[YOUTUBE]SCsKRbChILA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Un excès de burek ?




Non de foie gras ! Les bureks font maigrir !


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2014)

ça manque de cochonnaille


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> ça manque de cochonnaille



encore 8 jours et je suis de retour en Serbie !! ENFIN !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Octobre 2014)

Grouiiiiiiiik ?!

Mes Fans !
Je vous lis avec un tel plaisir que j'ai tous envie de vous bouler bleu (comme la couleur de l'UMP) :love:

Mais avant la bouffe !!!!!!


oukilay le cochon ???


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2014)

DTC ?


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> DTC ?



Tout en profondeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Octobre 2014)

:hein:

bandes d'allumeurs !

ca promet du cochon mais y'a rien !


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> :hein:
> 
> bandes d'allumeurs !
> 
> ca promet du cochon mais y'a rien !



bah si : toi !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (31 Octobre 2014)

"Je vous ai apporté des bonbons..."


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> "Je vous ai apporté des bonbons..."



j'vous ai apporté des cevapi !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Novembre 2014)

Ca fera d'excellent amuse-gueule !


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ca fera d'excellent amuse-gueule !



viens en Serbie, je te défie de manger aussi vite qu'eux une assiette de 12 cevapi et surtout d'en redemander   (en plus de la soupe, la salade et les frites que tu auras de toutes les façons)


et si tu veux vraiment jouer, tu prends des cevapcici au kajmak  (failli mourir une fois en essayant de suivre le tempo de mon voisin  °


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Novembre 2014)

c'est la faute de la salade ! 
c'est traitre la verdure...


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2014)

surtout quand le joli poivron vert se révèle un piment extra-fort (les poivrons et piments sont appelés comme dans le reste du monde, espingouins et françouskouins exceptés : paprika, ça n'aide pas)


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2014)

tiens petit_louis on a retrouver ta valise perdu


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2014)

Le petit mackie est attendu à Nikola Tesla aerodrom


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (17 Novembre 2014)

45, rue Poliveau...


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2014)

*Janvier !!!*​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2014)

Quand on dit janvier, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à ça :

[YOUTUBE]Nzl3W0GMSx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (17 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (17 Novembre 2014)

En même temps, c'est Jambier !


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Novembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


>



Je suis.
Belote






Rebelote






Et dix de der


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> En même temps, c'est Jambier !



De même que c'est Tom Nobenvre et Abril Labigne 
(les autres je connais pas)


----------



## aCLR (18 Novembre 2014)

http://&#8230;toussa&#8230;/Ophelie-Winter-Je-suis-nettement-moins-enthousiaste-pour-refaire-un-disque.jpg​


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2014)

C'est plutôt Ophélie Winter reloaded, histoire de rester dans la métaphore cinématographique


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> De même que c'est Tom Nobenvre et Abril Labigne
> (les autres je connais pas)


C'est un brelan :
Bruno Mars
Avril Lavigne
Marie Mai


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (18 Novembre 2014)

Bah, hier, j'étais avec mon pote Charlie Mars (dit la cagoule) place du Maréchal Juin à boire des coups. On a fini la valise de Mackie, tout en réécoutant notre performance Free Sausage. Ce qui a fait fuir tous les clients du rade...


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Bah, hier, j'étais avec mon pote Charlie Mars (dit la cagoule) place du Maréchal Juin à boire des coups. On a fini la valise de Mackie, tout en réécoutant notre performance Free Sausage. Ce qui a fait fuir tous les clients du rade...



ah tiens, tu peux faire une (grosse) bise (langue autorisée si tu débordes) à Martin la prochaine fois que tu le vois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Novembre 2014)

recherche valise ayant une grande valeur gastronomique a mon estomac...


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> recherche valise ayant une grande valeur gastronomique a mon estomac...



te connaissant, ça ressemble assez à la Valise RTL


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> recherche valise ayant une grande valeur gastronomique a mon estomac...



Je monte à Paris dans quelques jours. Si je la trouve, je promets de ne pas te la rendre (dis-toi que c'est pour ton bien).


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> recherche valise ayant une grande valeur gastronomique a mon estomac...



tu n'avais qu'a jouer


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2014)

/burps ©


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2014)

gkat a fait un effort ce coup-ci, vous avez vu ?


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (21 Novembre 2014)

On appelle ça l'effet Poliveau.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2014)

Qui ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?



(g)Kate.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2014)

Ce soir, je suis allé manger dans un resto japonais rue Sainte-Anne à Paris.

En arrivant dans la rue j'ai compris pourquoi on dit que cette rue est un peu le quartier japonais de Paris : à vue de nez il doit y avoir plus de restos japonais dans cette seule rue que dans tout Bordeaux (qui en compte quand même quelques uns).


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Ce soir, je suis allé manger dans un resto japonais rue Sainte-Anne à Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> En arrivant dans la rue j'ai compris pourquoi on dit que cette rue est un peu le quartier japonais de Paris : à vue de nez il doit y avoir plus de restos japonais dans cette seule rue que dans tout Bordeaux (qui en compte quand même quelques uns).




Thanks Captain Obvious !! 

Ah ces provinciaux !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Thanks Captain Obvious !!
> 
> Ah ces provinciaux !!



Oui, les ploucs sont de sortie et essaient de découvrir les charmes de la capitale.


----------



## flotow (24 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui, les ploucs sont de sortie et *essaient* de découvrir les charmes de la capitale.



s'pa dur ça


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Thanks Captain Obvious !!
> 
> Ah ces provinciaux !!



il a pas encore découvert Pigalle ni le bois de Boulogne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> s'pa dur ça



Effectivement. Un plan de Paris et un plan du métro et zou, c'est parti. 



macinside a dit:


> il a pas encore découvert Pigalle ni le bois de Boulogne



J'aurai d'autres occasions de venir.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> il a pas encore découvert Pigalle ni le bois de Boulogne



Que c'est réducteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Novembre 2014)

j'incrèmente le gars en blanc d'une valeur de 1 !

Il y a aussi Starbuck's, Burger King...


----------



## Romuald (25 Novembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il y a aussi Starbuck's, Burger King...


:vomi:

[mode 'souvenirs, souvenirs']
*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis*
[/mode]


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (25 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Ce soir, je suis allé manger dans un resto japonais rue Sainte-Anne à Paris.


Chez Higuma ?


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Que c'est réducteur



de toute façon la province commence dès les Yvelines


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Chez Higuma ?




Oui, chez eux.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (25 Novembre 2014)

Pas vraiment un restau où tu peux te poser, plutôt une cantine et c'est toujours blindé et à la fin, tu sens le graillon...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Pas vraiment un restau où tu peux te poser, plutôt une cantine et c'est toujours blindé et à la fin, tu sens le graillon...



J'ai bien aimé quand même.

Par contre je n'ai vu qu'en fin de repas qu'ils ne prennent les cartes bleues qu'à partir de 15 (et mon menu était à 12,50). Heureusement j'avais sur moi de quoi payer en liquide sinon j'aurai eu l'air fin.


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> J'ai bien aimé quand même.
> 
> Par contre je n'ai vu qu'en fin de repas qu'ils ne prennent les cartes bleues qu'à partir de 15 (et mon menu était à 12,50). Heureusement j'avais sur moi de quoi payer en liquide sinon j'aurai eu l'air fin.



Ben, tu serais allé dans la soupière pour le prochain client


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ben, tu serais allé dans la soupière pour le prochain client



Ce temps-là est révolu.


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Chez Higuma ?



je suis plus Yasube. (une cantine aussi)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> je suis plus Yasube. (une cantine aussi)




Je prends note pour mon prochain voyage à Paris.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (27 Novembre 2014)

Dans le coin, je vais dans un bar à saké. 
Le seul inconvénient, c'est que si tu as vraiment faim et soif, c'est un gouffre bleu...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2014)

C'est les pâtisseries japonaises que j'ai aussi envie de tester.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (28 Novembre 2014)

Toraya rue St Florentin près du Consulat US ou Aoki à Port Royal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Novembre 2014)

Je prend bonne note de toutes vos informations


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2014)

Moi je préfère les coréen, par exemple qu'il y a de la viande :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> Moi je préfère les coréen, par exemple qu'il y a de la viande :love:




Ah parce que les brochettes de poulet ou de buf ne sont pas de la viande ?!


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2014)

Ça vaut pas le buf mariné des coréens :love:


----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2014)

Sinon, y'a toujours choucroute saucisse si vous n'arrivez pas à vous décider


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2014)

Tout le monde est d'accord en plus c'est de saison :love:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (29 Novembre 2014)

J'ai déjà entamé l'hiver en automne : Pot-au-feu, choucroute, soupes et le w-e dernier, une raclette dans les règles. 

On va recommencer, mais dans le désordre...

Le BBQ coréen, c'est facile à faire, il suffit de mariner la viande une heure avant et d'avoir un grill électrique (dans les restau, les coréens mangent la viande quasiment bouillie, pas trop mon truc et chez Han Lim, j'ai eu une grande discussion avec le boss, parce qu'il me disait que la viande en Corée ne se mange pas grillée comme je le faisais, mais bouillie et joignant le geste à la parole, il renversa toute la viande sur le réchaud... A la fin, j'ai eu droit à un nouveau plat et à plusieurs doses d'alcool de prune...).


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2014)

petit louis il y a eu un petit soucis avec la livraison  http://www.leprogres.fr/jura/2014/12/02/de-la-moutarde-de-la-mayonnaise-et-du-ketchup-sur-la-rn83


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Décembre 2014)

Je propose une minute de silence...suivi d'un apéro ayant pour thème : "le gâchis, ca passera pas par nous !"

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2014)

/burps © :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2014)

Qui veut ?


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2014)

Je reviens de Chypre et petit_louis, c'est là qu'il faut que tu ailles en vacances : pas trop cher (mais pas aussi bon marché que la Grèce), de la bouffe en quantité vomitive (le kleftiko ça déchire et je me suis tapé un crumble à Paphos qui était de la taille d'une tarte pour 8 personnes !) et des putes russes à pas cher ! 

voilà.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (8 Décembre 2014)

Je reviens de Chypre et petit_louis, c'est là qu'il faut que tu ailles en vacances : pas trop cher (mais pas aussi bon marché que la Grèce), de la bouffe (le kleftiko et un crumble à Paphos qui était de la taille d'une tarte pour 8 personnes) et je me suis tapé des putes russes à pas cher en quantité vomitive! ça déchire!

voilà.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Décembre 2014)

c'est important de brûler toutes ces calories 

 je valide :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2014)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Je reviens de Chypre et petit_louis, c'est là qu'il faut que tu ailles en vacances : pas trop cher (mais pas aussi bon marché que la Grèce), de la bouffe (le kleftiko et un crumble à Paphos qui était de la taille d'une tarte pour 8 personnes) et je me suis tapé des putes russes à pas cher en quantité vomitive! ça déchire!
> 
> voilà.




bah non, ma femme n'était pas d'accord


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> bah non, ma femme n'était pas d'accord


Rare sont les gars qui demandent à leurs conjointes s'ils peuvent batifoler ailleurs !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Décembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Rare sont les gars qui demandent à leurs conjointes s'ils peuvent batifoler ailleurs !



Oui mais c'est alèm dont on parle !

Ce mec est tellement polie et fidèle que, pendant une partouze, il ne s'occuperait que de sa conjointe !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Décembre 2014)

/champagne & foie gras time


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2014)

500 grammes de faux filet, 2 boules de moza de bufflone et un Cuba libre :rose:


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Rare sont les gars qui demandent à leurs conjointes s'ils peuvent batifoler ailleurs !



n'empêche, ce serait quand même la moindre des choses ! D'ailleurs, c'est toujours comme ça que j'ai procédé avant !  



petit_louis a dit:


> Oui mais c'est alèm dont on parle !
> 
> Ce mec est tellement polie et fidèle que, pendant une partouze, il ne s'occuperait que de sa conjointe !



euh histoire de ne pas mourir avant la fin, oui.



gKatarn a dit:


> /champagne & foie gras time




DANS MES BRAS !! 


macinside a dit:


> 500 grammes de faux filet, 2 boules de moza de bufflone et un Cuba libre :rose:



et après, tu te demandes pourquoi t'es gras !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Décembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> et après, tu te demandes pourquoi t'es gras !



ce n'est vraiment pas très sympa comme remarque :hein:


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2014)

Tiens, à midi on s'est fait la bouffe de Noêl à la cuisine du taf avec les collègues.

Accroche toi petit-louis :
Apéro champagne, zakouskis maison : gambas-menthe-radis noir (je recommande), gambas-menthe-lichi, rillettes de sardine (sardine-St Moret-échalotte) sur toast. Ca change de la cahouète de base.
foie gras sur toasts divers (de base, à la figue, pain d'épice) et au choix chutney de figues, confiture d'oignons, gelée de porto.
Pain de saumon-mayonnaise maison.

On enchaine sur Lotte à l'américaine-riz et tajine de poulet citron-olive.

On passe au fromageS (5 divers et variés qui puent, au lait cru est-il besoin de préciser)

On s'achève avec une buche au chocolat (noir 80%) et une tarte tatin. On a gardé le moelleux pour le thé, c'est à dire peu après la vaisselle.

Et le tout arrosé de Gewurtztraminer vendanges tardives, Chablis premier cru 2007 et Côtes de Castillon 2005. Sans oublier la badoit-bonne conscience.

P'tain on a été efficaces c't'aprèm', j'vous dis pas.


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ce n'est vraiment pas très sympa comme remarque :hein:



oui mais s'est vrai.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, à midi on s'est fait la bouffe de Noêl à la cuisine du taf avec les collègues.
> 
> Accroche toi petit-louis:
> 
> ...


 cher br Romuald,

Je vous envie car chez nous a la COGIP c'était plutôt tristounet.


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> ce n'est vraiment pas très sympa comme remarque :hein:



je suis sympa quand je te fais découvrir des restos, je ne peux pas l'être tout le temps !! 



toys a dit:


> oui mais s'est vrai.



en parlant de ça, tu arrêtes quand ton anorexie, toi ?!   



petit_louis a dit:


> cher br Romuald,
> 
> Je vous envie car chez nous a la COGIP c'était plutôt tristounet.



en même temps, la COGIP*:sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (17 Décembre 2014)

Nous, à la COGIT, on y réfléchit encore...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Décembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> et après, tu te demandes pourquoi t'es gra*ve* !



Comme ça c'est mieux. :rateau:


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2014)

fêtons le début de la reconciliation entre Cuba et les USA :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2014)

C'est ici les bitures express?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est ici les bitures express?



Bitures, orgies,... on fait tout ici. Un vrai temple du vice et de la décadence.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2014)

LaHorde© powa  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Décembre 2014)

réapparition d'un vieux mythe...

quels sont les statuts de la Horde ?
Association Loi 1901 ? SA ? EURL ?
Domiciliation fiscale ?

pasque bon...voilà quoi ! :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Décembre 2014)

LaHorde© n'a pas de statuts. 
LaHorde© EST, tout simplement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Décembre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> LaHorde© EST gKatarn, tout simplement.


 
voila... Comme ca c'est plus clair !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2014)

Non. LaHorde© est plus.


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est ici les bitures express?



non


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Décembre 2014)

tout ce scroll vers le bas pour rien...

je suis épuisé...


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> tout ce *Skoll* vers le bas pour rien...
> 
> je suis épuisé...



soif ?


----------



## subsole (23 Décembre 2014)

Non, rien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2015)

bon...

il neige quand ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2015)

De la neige à Caen ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2015)

/ :sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2015)

faites un effort s.v.p.


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> faites un effort s.v.p.



[YOUTUBE]OLaNmQ3OfpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> faites un effort s.v.p.



/burps ©


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]OLaNmQ3OfpU[/YOUTUBE]





aCLR a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]OLaNmQ3OfpU[/YOUTUBE]




c'est beau tes balises Youtube ? tu les trouves où ?


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

va falloir refaire son avatar ? on a tous l'air un peu flous ! (en même temps, nous le sommes)


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

ah ? on peut flooder ?

ah non



> *L'erreur suivante s'est produite:*
> Vous devez attendre au moins 18 secondes avant d'effectuer cette action.


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

par contre, on peut engranger des posts comme en 14… (pas 2014 bande de nioubes !  )

par contre les smileys sont carrément affreux !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2015)

alèm a dit:


> par contre, on peut engranger des posts comme en 14… (pas 2014 bande de nioubes !  )
> 
> par contre les smileys sont carrément affreux !!



S'il n'y avait que les smileys...


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2015)

bon avec un avatar en 200 X 200 c'est mieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2015)

on distingue plus le grouillot de l'admin...

je sais pas si je vais me représenter de façon spontané pour piquer la place d'un verdâtre.


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2015)

Méchant burdel…


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2015)

alèm a dit:


> c'est beau tes balises Youtube ? tu les trouves où ?



On nous avait assuré de corriger tout ça à coups de regex !


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2015)

alèm a dit:


> c'est beau tes balises Youtube ? tu les trouves où ?



On nous avait assuré de corriger tout ça à coups de regex !


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2015)

alèm a dit:


> c'est beau tes balises Youtube ? tu les trouves où ?



On nous avait assuré de corriger tout ça à coups de regex !


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2015)

alèm a dit:


> c'est beau tes balises Youtube ? tu les trouves où ?



On nous avait assuré de corriger tout ça à coups de regex !


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2015)

Oh pitin ça merdouille un peu…


----------



## Locke (20 Janvier 2015)

Oui ça arrive, parfois en haut à droite de l'écran il y a une animation qui indique le message est en attente d'enregistrement dans la base de données.


----------



## joanes (20 Janvier 2015)

Hé Bé


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

joanes a dit:


> Hé Bé


voilà, le sage a parlé.

regardez son doigt désormais !


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

quand je pense que je dois aller me refaire un avatar… nan mais merdre quoi ! merdre merdre !


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

voilà, je sais, je suis une feignasse !


Bloc de spoiler: L'erreur suivante s'est produite:



Vous devez attendre au moins 9 secondes avant d'effectuer cette action.


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

Bloc de spoiler: confidentiel



en fait, petit_louis en vrai a vraiment un énorme appétit.


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

Bloc de spoiler: conspiration



mais pourquoi tu as cliqué ?


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2015)

Bloc de spoiler: conspiration 2



*aCLR a un nouvel avatar.*



moi, j'dis ça, j'dis rien !


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2015)

Bloc de spoiler: exclusif 



DTC



Voilà.


----------



## Locke (20 Janvier 2015)

Mode boulet...


Bloc de spoiler: conspiration 3



Moi aussi je sais le faire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2015)

Bloc de spoiler: conspiration 



La transformation du forum, c'est un coup des Chinois du FBI.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (20 Janvier 2015)

Bloc de spoiler: Agent orange



Moi qui croyait que c'était un coup de Bengilli...


----------



## joanes (21 Janvier 2015)

alèm a dit:


> voilà, je sais, je suis une feignasse !
> 
> 
> Bloc de spoiler: L'erreur suivante s'est produite:
> ...


Ah oui... !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2015)

Bon on bouffe où/quand alors ?
;p


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2015)

Bloc de spoiler: ben voilà



qui a dit que le Briscard ne s'en sort pas ?


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2015)

Bloc de spoiler: conspiration 4



 Ça sert à quoi ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2015)

Non mais vous pouvez parler franchement !

En cas de problème c'est alèm qui prendra alors bon...

 <- ah ué...quand même...


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2015)

<===  Tu ne rentres plus dans le cadre ? !
*petit_louis*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> <===  Tu ne rentres plus dans le cadre ? !
> *petit_louis*



petit_louis, c'est l'homme invisible.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2015)

Le voilà le petit_louis...


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2015)

C'est une vieille photo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2015)

c'est pas mal...
je suis un peu plus barbouillé d'habitude...


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2015)

alèm a dit:


> Bloc de spoiler: conspiration 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hein Tintin !


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2015)

J'adore le raccourci clavier du undo / redo du champ de réponse !!


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> J'adore le raccourci clavier du undo / redo du champ de réponse !!



Ça a un des ces petit côté PC...


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2015)

Ah oui le contrôle dans les pays communisses !


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2015)

joanes a dit:


> Ah oui... !!!



bah ouais ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> Bon on bouffe où/quand alors ?
> ;p



quand tu nous payes le resto ! hé ! dis !



subsole a dit:


> Bloc de spoiler: conspiration 4
> 
> 
> 
> Ça sert à quoi ?!



à rien, absolument à rien !



petit_louis a dit:


> Non mais vous pouvez parler franchement !
> 
> En cas de problème c'est alèm qui prendra alors bon...
> 
> <- ah ué...quand même...



t'as pas été tondu à la libération, toi ? :/



aCLR a dit:


> Hein Tintin !



naaaaaaaaan


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2015)

c'est moche quand même !


----------



## subsole (22 Janvier 2015)

alèm a dit:


> à rien, absolument à rien !





Bloc de spoiler: Ok



C'est 



Bloc de spoiler: bien



ce





Bloc de spoiler: je



pensais





Bloc de spoiler: !



:furax:


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2015)

ah oui ! quand même !

bon, sinon, le résultat du sondage est implacable, petit_louis doit payer un resto à chacun d'entre nous ! pour moi, ce sera la Scala, tu sais où, mon grand !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2015)

Tu préfères pas le wagon bleu ou O Toulouse ?
Plus proche de chez moi !

Ava sinon ?


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu préfères pas le wagon bleu ou O Toulouse ?
> Plus proche de chez moi !
> 
> Ava sinon ?


 Gardner comme toujours !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (22 Janvier 2015)

Pour le coup, je dirais Le Petit Louis...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2015)

alèm a dit:


> bon, sinon, le résultat du sondage est implacable, petit_louis doit payer un resto à chacun d'entre nous !



Ben dis donc, il a intérêt à faire des économies. Sinon le prochain resto où il pourra aller, c'est les restos du cœur.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (22 Janvier 2015)

T'inkiète, il est blindé le petit_louis, il n'arrête pas de jouer à la Bourse du Le Bar de La Terrasse...


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2015)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> T'inkiète, il est blindé le petit_louis, il n'arrête pas de jouer à la Bourse du Le Bar de La Terrasse...


pas qu'à celle du bar à mon avis !


----------



## Fìx (23 Janvier 2015)

lol


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2015)

Et en plus ça tombe sur le fil de flood


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2015)

alèm a dit:


> naaaaaaaaan


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Janvier 2015)

Chuis fauché là...
pour ca que je post içi,, à la Bourse, j'aurais presque honte...ici ca passe !


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2015)

Fichtre !


----------



## aCLR (24 Janvier 2015)

Apéro time !!

:asshat:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2015)

*/aperotime aussi :mooning:*


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2015)

/tilleul time


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2015)

Oh pitin Romuald, t'es malade ? :doctor:


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2015)

Nan, agapes du samedi soir à faire passer


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2015)

/RAKIJAAAAAAAAA !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2015)

Enfin bref...
' Fait faim, non ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Janvier 2015)

Non, plus maintenant...


Burp !


Prout !
Oups !...


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2015)

Ah bon ?


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> Enfin bref...
> ' Fait faim, non ?



J'ai ce qu'il te faut 
Cholesterol à tous les étages !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2015)

sympatique amuse-gueule en effet...


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2015)

/Rakija !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Janvier 2015)

alèm a dit:


> /Rakija !


C'est bizzare le terminal sous Mac...


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2015)

…sous le blizzard


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2015)

- Je vous assure mon cher cousin, que vous avez dit bizarre, bizarre.
- Moi, j'ai dit bizarre,  comme c'est bizarre !"


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2015)

Quel bazar !


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2015)

le bazar de Novi Pazar, un bon endroit pour la rakija !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Janvier 2015)

Mué...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2015)

/brups


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> /brups



Ah je vois, une bonne bière avant l'apéro


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2015)

avec les yeux que tu as depuis quelques jours ce n'est pas qu'une bière que tu as du prendre toi 


Oh la vache je suis le 1000 ème visiteur sur ton blog Toum, j'ai gagné quelque chose ??


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2015)

Où ça une vache ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Janvier 2015)

Powerdom a dit:


> avec les yeux que tu as depuis quelques jours ce n'est pas qu'une bière que tu as du prendre toi
> 
> 
> Oh la vache je suis le 1000 ème visiteur sur ton blog Toum, j'ai gagné quelque chose ??



Oui, un "j'aime" 





aCLR a dit:


> Où ça une vache ?!



À eau la vache, dans le bateau...


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Où ça une vache ?!




DTC !!


----------



## aCLR (1 Février 2015)

alèm a dit:


> DTC !!



Je m'disais aussi ⸮


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Je m'disais aussi ⸮



tu te dis des trucs comme ça ?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2015)

alèm a dit:


> DTC !!



C'est éculé...


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2015)

rajoute un N et tu verras si c'est éculé


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2015)

Powerdom a dit:


> rajoute un N et tu verras si c'est éculé


je me sens un peu acculé par derrière du coup… :mooning:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Février 2015)

mué mué...


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2015)

Oh une vache enrouée !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Oh une vache enrouée !



Non, dyslexique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Février 2015)

je préfère saignant perso...


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2015)

Alors, juste un doigt ….


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2015)

Tu ne veux pas un whisky avant ?


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2015)

Cul sec alors !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2015)

d'accord, avec un glaçon que je laisse fondre avant de l'avaler cul sec


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> je préfère saignant perso...


moi pas trop.

d'ailleurs, j'ai pas trop aimé le dernier dongeon où tu m'as emmené !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2015)

Beuarrrrrrrrrr


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> Beuarrrrrrrrrr


purée, la poche qui déborde, c'est moche quand même !


----------



## subsole (4 Février 2015)

Ça sent !


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2015)

sinon, ça biche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2015)

alèm a dit:


> moi pas trop.
> 
> d'ailleurs, j'ai pas trop aimé le dernier donjon où tu m'as emmené !



Quoi ?

"Tout pour les béliers" ?!
Pourtant, vu tes loisirs de conducteurs de voitures avec système de bélier ça avait tout pour te plaire !
Evidemment, tu t'es fais chambrer parce que tu mets ça sur le toit de la voiture !
Mais bon quand tu as dis que tu te faisais payer pour ça, tu as gagné l'estime de tous le donjon !

Sois pas modeste...


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> "Tout pour les béliers" ?!


Môssieu, je vous prie de me laisser en dehors de vos histoires scabreuses :asshat:


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Môssieu, je vous prie de me laisser en dehors de vos histoires scabreuses :asshat:


pourtant, t'était tout en sueur ce soir là génie des palpages !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2015)

ah ! 
je me disais bien que ca sentait le bouc dans ce donjon...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Môssieu, je vous prie de me laisser en dehors de vos histoires scabreuses :asshat:



au fait, bélier dans un donjon, c'est une bonne situation ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2015)

Le bélier dans le donjon. C'était ça l'odeur


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2015)

Powerdom a dit:


> Le bélier dans le donjon. C'était ça l'odeur


Normal, puisque je vous mUrde tous les deux.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2015)

Je sais maintenant ce que tu faisais dans le donjon, Romuald...





Félicitations !



​


----------



## subsole (5 Février 2015)

Romuald, t'as encore oublié tes bottes !


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Normal, puisque je vous mUrde tous les deux.




je crois désormais que l'eugénie des alpages c'était pas si mal que ça…


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2015)

Quand vous aurez fini de confondre ovin et caprin on pourra commencer à discuter bande d'ignares


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand vous aurez fini de confondre ovin et caprin on pourra commencer à discuter bande d'ignares



Je sais mais j'ai pas de photo d'ovins... Comment il dit l'autre... On sait jamais, sur un malentendu ça aurait pu marcher...


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand vous aurez fini de confondre ovin et caprin on pourra commencer à discuter bande d'ignares



tu sais, moi… tant que ça peut s'embrocher ! 

il parait que les meilleurs ćevapčići sont à Sarajevo… et la viande c'est de l'agneau.  ceci dit, il fait froid là-bas et c'est plein de djihadistes !


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2015)

alèm a dit:


> c'est plein de djihadistes !


À la broche... Miammmm !


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2015)

alèm a dit:


> il parait que les meilleurs ćevapčići


Quoi ? ça va pas ici ?
Si, si, ça va très bien, c'est bientôt le ouicande.


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Quoi ? ça va pas ici ?
> Si, si, ça va très bien, c'est bientôt le ouicande.


pa naravno, sutra je subota !


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2015)

alèm a dit:


> pa naravno


Non, je ne suis pas Navarro. Tu as raison.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2015)

Leaul !


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2015)

Tiens, qui voila ? Tu tombes bien, je t'ai trouvé de quoi mitonner tes futures repas, auprès de quoi les c'est pas ici mecelaba feront pâle figure :
Le c-Fu (ça ne s'invente pas, un nom pareil)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2015)

Ah ué...Quand même... 
Enfin bon on s'adapte...

Je passe mes vacances dans le Lot et Garonne et on y voit de plus en plus de cultures dites "hors-sol"

Il faut sans cesse trouver de nouveaux de produire de la bouffe...et puis j'ai faim !


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2015)

palacinke !!!! (crêpes quoi…)


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2015)

/burps ©


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> /burps ©



ah il est exactement Samedi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2015)

le trooper fait il partie des accords climatiques inter-état ?

vu ses rejets, je suis sûr qu'il participe au réchauffement climatique !


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> le trooper fait il partie des accords climatiques inter-état ?
> 
> vu ses rejets, je suis sûr qu'il participe au réchauffement climatique !



en même temps, il fait parti de l'Empire !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> vu ses rejets, je suis sûr qu'il participe au réchauffement climatique !



Si tu savais...


----------



## aCLR (8 Février 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si tu savais...


Tu préfères lequel ⸮?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Février 2015)

les ragots disent qu'au départ, la cape de l'Empreur était blanche...

c'est des crados à Empire Corp !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu préfères lequel ⸮?



:vomi:


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> :vomi:



Autrement dit, c'est un rendu.


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Autrement dit, c'est un rendu.


ici, on ne fait que des rendus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Février 2015)

je peux faire des prêts...si vous êtes riches bien sûr !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Février 2015)

Mué mué mué...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2015)

Encore un qui ne prête qu'aux riches


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> Encore un qui ne prête qu'aux riches



Autant dire qu'il ne va pas prêter à beaucoup de monde.


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Autant dire qu'il ne va pas prêter à beaucoup de monde.



oui, mais il prêtera gros… ceci dit, en parlant de gros…


----------



## Powerdom (12 Février 2015)

alèm a dit:


> ceci dit, en parlant de gros



p'titlouis ??


----------



## gKatarn (12 Février 2015)

/mode J-1


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode J-1



Quelle station ?


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2015)

putain, devoir se taper des alertes pour des membres ignorés… merdre quoi !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2015)

C'est con, non ?
On est toujours l'ignoré d'un autre...


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2015)

bah voilà…


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quelle station ?



Vars, domaine "La forêt blanche"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Février 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vars, domaine "La forêt blanche"



cette obsession du blanc...


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> cette obsession du blanc...


 effectivement, c'est très Omo cette obsession ! :mask:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Février 2015)

Brups...


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (23 Février 2015)

Toujours pas modo !!! ???


----------



## aCLR (23 Février 2015)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Toujours pas modo !!! ???


On fait dans les départements pour le moment. Les fromages c'est après !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (23 Février 2015)

Pourtant, dans le Jura, y a des bons fromages...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2015)

Faut pas oublier la Normandie unch:


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2015)

Non, rien.


----------



## aCLR (23 Février 2015)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Pourtant, dans le Jura, y a des bons fromages...



Ah ça pour en avoir des _bons_, ils en ont !


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2015)

Tiens, Anonyme est passé chez le coiffeur.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2015)

/prout


----------



## subsole (25 Février 2015)

T'as raison.


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2015)

Khyu ronfle encore… purée, la bouffe serbe c'est lourd quand même pour les débutants !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Février 2015)

gKatarn : oui je te comprends...



_Macallan_ a dit:


> Toujours pas modo !!! ???


ZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT !!!

Et je le vis très bien...bandes de *CENSURE*


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2015)

Mwahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2015)

alèm a dit:


> Khyu ronfle encore… purée, la bouffe serbe c'est lourd quand même pour les débutants !


Faut dire que manger avec un masque à gaz c'est fatiguant ! :mask:


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2015)

#promenadeduchiensouslapluie :wouaf:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (26 Février 2015)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mars 2015)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Chien de trooper



Mué....Ca me rappel quelqu'un...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2015)

J'aime pas les chiens. 

J'aime pas les gens non plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mars 2015)

ah ? Toi aussi ?
Par contre, les chiens, c'est sympa !


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2015)

désolé les gars, je me suis marié, pas eu le temps de jeter un œil ici !


----------



## subsole (4 Mars 2015)

Condoléances …..


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2015)

meuh ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2015)

Oh la vache !


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Condoléances …..


merci !


----------



## aCLR (4 Mars 2015)

alèm a dit:


> désolé les gars, je me suis marié, pas eu le temps de jeter un œil ici !







Bisous bisous 
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2015)

mouif...


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Bisous bisous
> ​


merci !


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2015)




----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> meuh ?





petit_louis a dit:


> mouif...



Voilà ce que ça donne de faire du télétravail depuis la ferme…


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2015)

Il travaille bien, je lui ai trouvé son dessert


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2015)

Écrivez votre réponse…


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2015)

Écrivez votre réponse...


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2015)

La différence est subtile !


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2015)

non


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2015)

une noisette et une crêpe au caramel svp !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2015)

/baille


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> /baille


l'âge…


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2015)

Non, un samedi soir arrosé


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2015)

en faim bref...


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2015)

C'était mieux avant…


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2015)

/baille encore


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mars 2015)

Ué...

J'avoue...

Pourtant là, le soleil est de retour, les terrasses se remplissent, les filles sont belles...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2015)

Tu as du bol. Chez moi il pleut.


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2015)

ergu, le retour de la revanche dans les comm sur la niouze concernant le modus operandi pour acheter la peulouatch.
Tu sais que tu nous manquais ?

Et ouébo qui trolle dès le matin . Faut dire à sa décharge que c'est un helvète , il défend son fond de commerce !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Et ouébo qui trolle dès le matin . Faut dire à sa décharge que c'est un helvète , il défend son fond de commerce !



En même temps, sur le fond il n'a pas tort.


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> En même temps, sur le fond il n'a pas tort.


Toutafé. C'est surtout les cris d'orfraie que son post déclenche qui me font rigoler.


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> ergu, le retour de la revanche dans les comm sur la niouze concernant le modus operandi pour acheter la peulouatch.
> Tu sais que tu nous manquais ?


Il était pas mal non plus sur la niouze du point godwin ! 


> Et ouébo qui trolle dès le matin . Faut dire à sa décharge que c'est un helvète , il défend son fond de commerce !


Hi hi hi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mars 2015)

Apple fait des chocolats ?
C'te scoop !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Avril 2015)

Ca va sinon ?
On barbecue quand ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2015)

Hier soir. Brochettes et rosé


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2015)

Ce weekend c'est ogm et cendres volcaniques !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2015)

Hier soir, au resto c'était beignet de pommes flambé au saké et 2 tasses de saké.

Ce matin, j'ai les neurones qui baignent dans le saké.


----------



## Romuald (26 Avril 2015)

Saké vindiou !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (28 Avril 2015)

Attention, ce message n'a pas de contenu.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2015)

Pourtant je le tiens.


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2015)

Je ne fais que passer, salut tout le monde.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (28 Avril 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pourtant je le tiens.


Si tu en es le tenant, on devrait s'entendre...


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2015)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Si tu en es le tenant, on devrait s'entendre...


Commmeeent ????


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2015)

Attention, ce message ne s'autodétruira pas dans 5 secondes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2015)

Attention, celui qui lira ce message sera immédiatement transformé en loup-garou.


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2015)

Je ne sais pas lire…


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2015)

Je n'ai pas internet©


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne sais pas lire…



Attention, celui qui écrit sur un forum qu'il ne sait pas lire est immédiatement changé en chauve-souris.



Romuald a dit:


> Je n'ai pas internet©



Attention, en 2015 celui qui n'a pas Internet a raté sa vie (© Jacques S.).


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Attention, celui qui écrit sur un forum qu'il ne sait pas lire est immédiatement changé en chauve-souris.


 murde…


Romuald a dit:


> Je n'ai pas internet©


Change de trou !


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2015)

Je viens de passer la nuit à bouffer des insectes ! 
Qu'est-ce qu'il faut écrire sur ce forum pour être changé en Ironman ?


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (30 Avril 2015)

Ceci n'est pas un message.


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2015)




----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2015)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Ceci n'est pas un message.


C'est une pipe ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est une pipe ?


Une blague à tabac !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2015)

Un blaguepipe ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2015)

Ou un pape bigleux !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (3 Mai 2015)

Le message était pipé...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2015)

Les dés pipés sont jetés.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mai 2015)

Les dépités ont pigé.


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2015)

Un demi !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mai 2015)

/mode BBQ et rouge léger de Loire ON


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2015)

Je passerais un peu plus tard.


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2015)

Tchoum !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2015)

Comment ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Tchoum !



Implet !
Ormeur !
Oyeux !
Rof !
Rincheux !
Imide !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Rincheux !



Dans le mille !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2015)

Drrrrriiiiing


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2015)

Non mais allô, quoi


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2015)

Agââââââââââ gâ.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mai 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Non mais allô, quoi



Euh, t'as pas de shampoing ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2015)

Pour cheveux mixte ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2015)

le réseau social qui vous veut du bien a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez 3 nouvelles notifications, 8 suggestions d'ami(e)s et 1 poke


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2015)

Under the rain…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2015)

Sortez couverts.


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2015)

Et rentrez trempé quand même


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mai 2015)

Aaah, la Normandie...


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2015)

Au calme


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mai 2015)

décallé de 7h par rapport à l'heure française.

Je finis ma pizza ;p


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2015)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je finis ma pizza ;p


Avec des baguettes ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2015)

pizza à base de galette de riz et thon cru ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2015)

Crackers goût pizza ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2015)

Back from _la ballade du dimanche…_

Apéro time !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2015)

vous allez pas me croire mais j'ai maigri !

Victoire \o/

Bon... qu'est ce que je bouffe pour fêter ça...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2015)

Des sushis ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2015)

Sa main !?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2015)

/bbq Poulet mariné à la mexicaine et rosé OFF


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2015)

/bbq merguez - salade - rosé ON


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2015)

/burps


----------



## Romuald (30 Mai 2015)

/cholesterol ON ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2015)




----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2015)

Trop bien aCLR ! 
(note : la poche semble bien pleine )


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2015)

Avec Roland Garros, le flood est parti vers le texas !


----------



## Oyoel (3 Juin 2015)

La France est nulle à RG. Vive Plus Belle la Vie. #fight


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2015)

Vend chargeur universel solaire estampillé _Roland Garros Paris_.
Jamais servi.
Faire offre…


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2015)

Cahouettes ou bretzels ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2015)

Clément ou Damoiseau ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2015)

Roux ou Combaluzier ?
Jacob ou Delafon ?


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2015)

Bof


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2015)

Bœuf


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2015)

Pour soutenir l'économie grecque, ce soir c'est Ouzo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juin 2015)

Salade, tomate, oignon ?
Quelle sauce ?


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2015)

L'ouzo ça se boit, comme le tsipouro.


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2015)

Oui mais avec de l'eau !


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2015)

Fait chaud !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2015)

Il pleut !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2015)

Pas partout !


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2015)

Bloc de spoiler: Bonjour Madame


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2015)

Tain' t'as péchot ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2015)

Du lourd !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2015)

/burps ©


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2015)

Il est sorti de l'eau !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2015)

Et on comprend pourquoi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juin 2015)

brups...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juin 2015)

/mode pas de BBQ ce soir, il pleut


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2015)

Ici il y a grand soleil.


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2015)

Reste que le fond de l'air est un peu frais par chez moi…


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2015)

Et pendant ce temps là, il fait 45° à l'ombre à New Dheli…


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2015)

/baille


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2015)

Bisous & bonne nuit.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2015)

/ fais du bien


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2015)

Fais soif !


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2015)

N'fout pas tes panards dans ma glacière !


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2015)

/me se demande si gkat ne serait pas en train de trainer sa poche du côté de la Camargue


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2015)

Je passe pour vous dire que c'est samedi.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2015)

C'est bientot l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> /me se demande si gkat ne serait pas en train de trainer sa poche du côté de la Camargue


Rien de tel qu'un aller-retour en Camargue pour faire un bon rodage !


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Rien de tel qu'un aller-retour en Camargue pour faire un bon rodage !


J'ai dit trainer sa poche, pas  trainer sa Mash


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2015)

J'irais bien a deauville sur les planches


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2015)

/burps ©


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2015)

C'est déjà lundi


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2015)

Antifouling et plouf !


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2015)

Il fait chaud, à demain.


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> pas trainer sa Mash


Sa Mash Mallow ?!


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2015)

_Blague d'apéro_

Ça l'ami, c'est d'la charcuterie !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2015)

Aspirine


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2015)

Euh, rien...


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Aspirine


Avec des glaçons stp !


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2015)

Garçon, une aspirine avec des glaçons, une rondelle de citron et vous me mettrez aussi une paille.


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2015)

/me cherche une application pour expliquer à son animal de compagnie qu'il serait préférable de décaler l'heure de la promenade par temps chaud…


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2015)

/back in Corsica


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2015)

Tu vas voir tonton ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2015)

Yes, vendredi. Je lui ferai une bise de la part des Hordeux©


----------



## seb2956 (9 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous.


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu vas voir tonton ?


Onc' Patoch' est fidèle à lui-même, on a passé un bon moment


----------



## Romuald (11 Juillet 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> on a passé un bon moment


En clair, tu digères et tu cuves


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2015)

À l'ombre


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2015)

*C'est pas faux !!!*


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> *C'est pas faux !!!*


*Est-ce donc vrai ?! *


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juillet 2015)

Méfiez-vous des contre-façons : pas d'italique


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2015)

Damned !


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2015)

*/me s'est collé une paire de baffes pour la peine…*


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2015)

(moi qui croyais que tu respectais le copyright de tonton)



aCLR a dit:


> */me s'est collé une paire de baffes pour la peine…*


Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens... 

D'ailleurs il est où petit-louis ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2015)

J'aurais bien une idée en trois lettres...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2015)

Vu le nombre de fois où on fait cette réponse en 3 lettres aux questions commençant par où, l'endroit en question doit être une véritable caverne d'Alibaba.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2015)

Hier soir c'était /Mode sushis faits maison.

C'était les premiers. Il y a un ou deux trucs à affiner (notamment la découpe des sashimis) mais pour une première ce n'était pas trop mal.


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2015)

J'ai un peu de temps à perdre, donc je passe et repars.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2015)

De retour de vacances  que le temps passe vite


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Août 2015)

Comme tous les ans, rentrage de vacances très fatigué, mais c'est de la fatigue saaaiiiinne...


----------



## Locke (9 Août 2015)

Vous vous en fichez, mais je pars en vacances le 14.


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2015)

Vacances ou pas, c'est l'heure de l'apéro !!


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2015)

Comment dire... 











C'est toujours l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2015)

J'ai soif.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2015)

Moi aussi


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2015)

Fait chaud


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Septembre 2015)

J'ai faim !!!

GGGGRRRROOOAAAARRRRR !!!!!


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2015)

Je passe et repasse et je suis toujours en vacances.


----------



## lumai (20 Septembre 2015)

Arf, toujours ouvert ici ?!?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2015)

lumai a dit:


> Arf, toujours ouvert ici ?!?



Qui êtes-vous Madame?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2015)

Qui ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Novembre 2015)

gKatarn a dit:


> Onc' Patoch' est fidèle à lui-même, on a passé un bon moment



/mode Alzeihmer OFF : tiens, cela m'a fait repenser à ce fil


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2015)

Je rapace.


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Novembre 2015)

je flooooooooooooodddde


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2015)

Hum, hem, ben rien.


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Novembre 2015)

mais c'est urgent! rugent! grugeant! rageant! urrrrrrrgent!


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2015)

C'est l'heure du goûter.


----------



## aCLR (19 Novembre 2015)

//note pour plus tard : ne pas circuler en automobile le jour du beaujolais nouveau…


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> //note pour plus tard : ne pas circuler en automobile le jour du beaujolais nouveau…


Bon dieu mais c'est bien sur ! je comprends mieux ce que j'ai vecu sur 'les voies rapides franciliennes' aujourd'hui . Et j'étais en moto...


----------



## aCLR (19 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon dieu mais c'est bien sur ! je comprends mieux ce que j'ai vecu sur 'les voies rapides franciliennes' aujourd'hui . Et j'étais en moto...


Fast'n'furious


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2015)

Geurgle traduction : Star wars => La guerre des étoiles - Stars war => Guerre des étoiles 

Moi j'dis, y a une couille dans le potage


----------



## aCLR (21 Novembre 2015)

Ou une apostrophe passée à la trappe !


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2016)

F


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2016)

L


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2016)

O


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2016)

O


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2016)

D


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2016)

!


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> F





aCLR a dit:


> L





aCLR a dit:


> O





aCLR a dit:


> O





aCLR a dit:


> D





aCLR a dit:


> !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2016)

Qu'on se le dise !


----------



## aCLR (23 Février 2016)




----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2016)

/burps


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2016)

Salut


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2016)

Bonjour.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mars 2016)

J'ai pas réussi à faire caca ce matin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2016)

C'est moche.


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2016)

Fait moche !


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2016)

Le premier vol de grues est passé tout à l'heure, le printemps est proche !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2016)

/back from la neige


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2016)

Caille… caille, j'va scooter t'a l'heure…


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2016)

Personne ne m'a fait de blague aujourd'hui !
Tout s'perd !


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2016)

alèm a dit:


> allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!


Ouaip ca fait des milliards d'année que je suis pas passé ici, bizzz


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2016)

Vive le flood, c'est  comme le vélo, ça se perd pas


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2016)

Ultrabike !


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2016)

Ça n'est pas encore ce soir que je cuisinerais ce carré d'agneau, vu qu'il est encore au congélo !


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juin 2016)

Wow wow, on part quelques années et paf! les smileys changent en douce.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2016)

Une honte


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juin 2016)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Une honte


Bah ouais. Le "  " est à peine reconnaissable. ^^


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2016)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Bah ouais. Le "  " est à peine reconnaissable. ^^


C'est clair que pour rire vert, il faut avoir un léger problème bileux.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)




----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2016)

/burps


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2016)

gKatarn a dit:


> /burps



Au rozé ou à la bibinne ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juin 2016)

Rosé


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2016)

Binouze...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Binouze...



+1


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juillet 2016)

En attendant l'été...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2016)

/mode je pique une tête dans la piscine, fait trop chaud


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juillet 2016)

'foiré


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2016)

Oui hein ? 

Fait meilleur sur la Costa Brava qu'en IDF...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2016)

/mode rosé & tapas


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2016)

Beau temps aujourd'hui.
Du soleil, du soleil, du soleil.
La pluie arrive, il était temps.
Et c'est reparti pour l'inondation.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2016)

Le rouleau de scotch est le botox du pauvre.


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2016)

Et Douglas Gordon son chirurgien !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2016)

/burps ©


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2016)

Un pauvre con n'est pas nécessairement pauvre. Et même s'il est riche, il reste un pauvre con.


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2016)

De même qu'un sale con peut être en train de sortir de sa douche 

Sinon, apéro-time ! Olives, chorizo, sifflard et binouze.
Et soleil, pour une fois.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Août 2016)

Dans la même veine : ne pas confondre _sale con_ et _con sale_. Ni _six_ _sacrés cons_ avec _six_ _cons sacrés_. Et ne pas prendre un _foutu con_ pour un _con foutu_...


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2016)

... ni un faucon pour un vrai con.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2016)

Non, d'ailleurs il y a beaucoup plus de vrais cons que de faucons. Malheureusement.


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2016)

Et comme disait je ne sais plus qui, ne pas confondre un faucon avec un Nikon et un vrai con avec un canon.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2016)

Quand le faucon crie : « Faut qu'on trie, cons ! » - faux cons, triquons !


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2016)

Et trinquons étriqués !

Tchin !


----------



## momo-fr (22 Août 2016)

Je préfère aussi le fauconnier au faux con niais… mais nier les faucons comme les faux cons est absurde.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2016)

/mode sciatique & cruralgie ON


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2016)

Marcher soulage 
Même si c'est pas facile


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2016)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode sciatique & cruralgie ON



Qui c'est qui va avoir droit à son déambulateur ?!


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2016)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Marcher soulage
> Même si c'est pas facile


Chez les Soulages, je ne connais que Pierre !?


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> Chez les Soulages, je ne connais que Pierre !?


noir c'est noir, ah que n'y aurait-il plus d'espoir ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> noir c'est noir, ah que n'y aurait-il plus d'espoir ?



He's still alive, therefore hope must go on !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2016)

Bandanculais (c)


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2016)

Malepeaulit


----------



## macomaniac (23 Août 2016)

Mâle poli > pal molli


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2016)

Molle pâlie


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2016)

L'homme pila


----------



## Romuald (24 Août 2016)

L'homme à piles ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2016)

L'homme à la poche, je vois bien. Mais monté sur piles, je sèche !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2016)

Homme à poil épilé à midi pile.


----------



## Romuald (24 Août 2016)

pile-poil


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2016)

À piles, à poil, à plumes, à pull, atchoum !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2016)

À poil l'_happy_ l'a p'us la plume. Mate, chou ! la pile à plat


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2016)

La pile à plat par la pâle appli


----------



## macomaniac (27 Août 2016)

La pie l'a, pla ! (parla _P'a_ las) : plie


----------



## peyret (27 Août 2016)

lapi nich o, loie nich ba, l'hibou nich ni o ni ba, mai où libou nich til ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2016)

Apéroooooooo !!


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2016)

10 km en 2h20 pour la promenade dominicale du toutou, c'est bien !


----------



## momo-fr (29 Août 2016)

2h00 de bouchon pour voir l'océan c'est moins bien !


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Août 2016)

3 semaines sur l'océan c'est mieux


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2016)

J'ai le mal de mer !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> 10 km en 2h20 pour la promenade dominicale du toutou, c'est bien !



Est-ce le maître qui promenait le chien ou le chien qui promenait le maître ?


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2016)

Le chien promène le chien pendant que le maître est à l'école


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2016)

1h30 de montagnes russes sur un zod' lancé à 30 noeuds dans une mer hachée, ma sciatique a disparu et ma cruralgie va nettement mieux.
Etonnant non ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2016)

Vivifiant !!


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2016)

Bon c'est pas tout ça, mais je pars c't'aprèm à 16h ou demain matin à 8 ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2016)

A 6h à la fraîche c'est mieux…


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> A 6h à la fraîche c'est mieux…


Si seulement ! 
Tu te charges de réveiller ma grande bringue d'ado ?


----------



## momo-fr (30 Août 2016)

Ah la jeunesse c'est vrai…


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2016)

Si jeunesse savait, comme disait l'autre, et patati et patata !


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2016)

En même temps, à la décharge de ton ado, perdre tous ses neurones avant de les retrouver, forcément ça use !


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2016)

Ça use les souliers, pourtant il marchait pieds nus !


----------



## momo-fr (31 Août 2016)

Ah les va-nu-pieds et leur célèbre capitaine…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2016)

Va-nu-pieds pue des pieds.
Va cul nu...


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2016)

Pitié ! Ne mettez pas sur le tapis le bourkunu !


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2016)

Ca existe... :


----------



## momo-fr (31 Août 2016)

Aaaahahhhhaaa maais lààà… effectivement c'est contraire aux bonnes mœurs !!!!


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2016)

T'es-tu jamais demandée ce que pouvait bien signifier les pointillés rouges qui s'affichent sous certains des mots que tu écris ?


----------



## momo-fr (2 Septembre 2016)

Nan ça sert à quoi exactement ?_ (tient Nan est souligné là)_
_Si je le met dans mon dico c'est plus souligné, génial non ?_


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2016)

Nan c'est pas vrai !

(je l'ai ajouté à mon dictionnaire) 

(Et pis c'est pas à toi que je causais d'abord)


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2016)

Aller, reviens copain ?! 

(j'le pensais pas ce que je t'ai dis toutà l'heure) 

(tiens des pointillés rouges)


----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2016)

Aujourd'hui porc au menu… je ne veux pas entendre un groin…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2016)

Ben mon cochon !


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2016)

Parait qu'ils sont trois !


----------



## peyret (3 Septembre 2016)

Les mousquetaires ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2016)

Ça n'est pas avec une moustiquaire que tu vas attraper un cochon — ou même un canard !


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2016)

Je suis désabonné


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2016)

je suis désabusé…


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2016)

Nous sommes des os pillés


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2016)

Médor, au pied !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2016)

Il est l'or !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2016)

L'or de se lever !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2016)

Ah nan, de se coucher !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2016)

Coucouche panier Médor !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2016)

Bah ?! Qu'est-ce que tu fais encore là !? T'abuses !? C'est pas possible autrement ?!


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

T'as bu Codonosaure, maintenant t'es un peu fou Tracfin™…


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2016)

Mais dors un peu et ne viens plus aboyer comme ça au milieu de la nuit...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2016)

Ils m'entraînent au bout de la nuit, les démons de minuit.


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2016)




----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

Arf, ça vaut pas le démon de midi…


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2016)

... ni l'amidon de Mimi


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

… certainement pas les nichons de Mini


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2016)

Vous me mettrez une fine plutôt qu'un insécable — même si c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire ! :dur:


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2016)

Un nain sécable !
Manquait plus que ça !


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

Pas si difficile la fine, surtout dans une belle flûte !


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2016)

Flûte n'est pas exactement ce que je dis lorsque je me trompe dans le raccourci clavier pour la fine !


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

Tu veux dire que le rat court, si la fine est dans ton clavier ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Septembre 2016)

/burps ©


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2016)

©™


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2016)

SGDG


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2016)

Sont exclues de l'assurance les sinistres arrivés suite a la désintégration du noyau de l'atome…


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2016)

Flûte alors !


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2016)

On peut donc estimer que l'assurance couvre les sinistres arrivés suite a la réintégration du noyau de l'atome…


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2016)

Ah ! La tome de Laguiole !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2016)

Tome 1, tome 2, tome 3,...


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2016)

Tome à ok


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

You talk to me ?


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2016)

Hou ! Toque toute mijaurée


----------



## momo-fr (8 Septembre 2016)

Si je l'avais toute mise j'aurais eu une impression de déjà vu…


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2016)

Vu (dimanche, 16:27)


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2016)

/mode glande


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

\glande mode


----------



## momo-fr (12 Septembre 2016)

/mode faut pas déconner On 
_Z'êtes mal là… hein ? _


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

Non mais, sans blague !


----------



## momo-fr (12 Septembre 2016)

Bon OK
/mode on s'en branle On
_Écrase le mode précédent…_


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2016)

Vu (lundi 13:58)


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

Signaler J'aime Citer Répondre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2016)

Il n'y a pas d'abonné au numéro que vous avez demandé.


----------



## momo-fr (12 Septembre 2016)

Le numéro que vous avez demandé n'est plus en service… tuuu… tuuu…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2016)

Ah, la tuile !


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2016)

Vu (lundi 19:15)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2016)

Pas vu, pas pris.


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2016)

Comment rester éveillé en regardant la télé ???


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2016)

Écouter la radio en même temps en lisant un bon bouquin…


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2016)

_Écouter la radio en lisant un bouquin…_

Heu..... Ca c'est ma méthode pour m'endormir


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2016)

Lu (mardi 13:17)


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2016)

PQ (mardi 13:32)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2016)

Les WC étaient fermés de l'intérieur.


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2016)

Les WC étaient fermés de l'extérieur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2016)

Les WC du ministère de l'intérieur étaient condamnés quand le ministre a voulu aller y satisfaire un besoin pressant.


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2016)

Quelles chiottes !


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2016)

Qui va la crotte perd sa chiasse…


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2016)

Lu (mardi 19:43)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2016)

Poil aux doigts !


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2016)

Bu (mercredi 12:22)


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2016)

A table ! (mercredi 13:04)


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2016)

poil au rable (titi©)


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2016)

À dos râble


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2016)

Ô râble ! Ô des zests boire ! Ô vieille est-ce anémie ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2016)

Je n'ai jamais aimé le cidre de Corneille.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2016)

... j'aime mieux son camembert - foi de Renard


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2016)

Drôle d'oiseau


----------



## momo-fr (15 Septembre 2016)

Café bu ! (jeudi 09:12)


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> Café bu ! (jeudi 09:12)


/mode sadomaso on

Baffes et cul


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Baffes et cul



Bas fait cul​


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2016)

Bas fait cul lent


----------



## momo-fr (17 Septembre 2016)

Venez à l'apéro sculptatoire dans 45 mn…


----------



## gKatarn (18 Septembre 2016)

/baille, dur ce matin


----------



## momo-fr (18 Septembre 2016)

/baille, dur cet aprem


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2016)

Arrêtez le Viagra.


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2016)

Bonne nuit les petits


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2016)

Up (lundi 10:36)


----------



## momo-fr (19 Septembre 2016)

Akukho hot ngempela namuhla ... akukho?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2016)

Je ne l'aurais pas mieux dit.


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2016)

Akukhu akakha ahpopho


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2016)

Non. Là, je ne suis pas d'accord.


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2016)

Pourtant c'est le grand Manitoutou qui me l'a annoncé dans ma  61 472 854 983 ème vie antérieure


----------



## momo-fr (19 Septembre 2016)

Inhloko is ishaye Loustic…


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2016)

Aïe !


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2016)

C'est quoi ce temps de chiottes ? Pour un peu on se croirait en automne


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2016)

Temps pis


----------



## momo-fr (25 Septembre 2016)

Pis-aller…


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2016)

Pis salé


----------



## loustic (25 Septembre 2016)

Pisse trois gouttes


----------



## momo-fr (26 Septembre 2016)

Chaude pisse…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2016)

Pisse tâche


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2016)

Pisse tache


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2016)

Kivaskalava ? Nobili, hein ?


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2016)

Quoi ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2016)

Kate.

Ah ben non, ça marche pô


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2016)

La marche faut pas la monter, faut la descendre


----------



## momo-fr (26 Septembre 2016)

Nustoti kalbėti apie tualetą dvokia !


----------



## aCLR (28 Octobre 2016)

— Ah non monsieur, ça ne va pas être possible !
— ?!


----------



## Romuald (28 Octobre 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> ?!


C'est copyright Titi, ça. D'ailleurs tu as des niouzes du gribouilleur ?


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2016)

Des bouses du grinouilleur


----------



## aCLR (29 Octobre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est copyright Titi


Qui ?


Romuald a dit:


> D'ailleurs tu as des niouzes du gribouilleur ?


Oui des niouzes d'ailleurs, hé hé.

(il gribouille toujours^^)


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2016)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ?



Kate


----------



## loustic (29 Octobre 2016)

IMINI


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2016)

Mini Mir, mini prix mais il fait le maximum.


----------



## aCLR (30 Octobre 2016)

gKatarn a dit:


> Kate



Si les moins jeunes d'entre nous voulaient bien se donner la peine d'être présents sur les réseaux sociaux – plutôt que crier au grand Satan à la seule évocation de F… – ils sauraient que le dernier running gag de Jipé est : « Smaillasse* » en réponse à « Qui ? ». Et toc le vieux !
  

*L'orthographe varie vu qu'il tâtonne à trouver la bonne accroche mais l'effet est garanti sur facture.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Octobre 2016)

Rinapéter


----------



## aCLR (31 Octobre 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2016)

Dans le monde merveilleux des fées, il en est une plus connue que les autres : la fée Lation.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Novembre 2016)

La fée Lation là fait las scions (_lapalissade_ )


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2016)

/aperotime


----------



## aCLR (4 Novembre 2016)

gKatarn a dit:


> /aperotime


Là c'est la fée Steeve…


----------



## aCLR (4 Novembre 2016)

© Daniel Arnault et André Stas​


----------



## aCLR (6 Novembre 2016)

Soif !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2016)

On a vidé la bouteille de Hautes côte de Beaune, avec la côte de boeuf grillée dans la cheminée


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2017)

Bananier !


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2017)

Et pommes sautées !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2017)

Visite en Belgique ?


----------



## peyret (10 Janvier 2017)

Et des frittes !


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Visite en Belgique ?


Nan ! *


peyret a dit:


> Et des frittes !


Pommes sautées ! 


*mais j'envie ses autoroutes éclairées, chaque fois que je conduis de nuit…


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2017)

/burps ©


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2017)

RODGEUR !!

RODGEUR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

J'ME SUIS FAIT HACKER MON COMPTE PAR LE CANARD* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









*pas celui qui est enchaîné aux basques de ceusses qui nous vident les poches en toute légalité, mais not' canard à nous qu'on a, le dissident nippon


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2017)

Edith :


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2017)

Quoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2017)

姫路 は アヒル です か


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> 姫路 は アヒル です か


Dans une soupière qui plus est 

Je vous parle d'un temps...


----------



## peyret (3 Mars 2017)

que les - de 20 ans ne peuvent pas ......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> 姫路 は アヒル です か



古代には、私はアヒルでした。

しかし、アヒルは、日本の城で剣で斬首されました。


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2017)

Toi même.


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans une soupière qui plus est
> 
> Je vous parle d'un temps...


Où on se marrait !!!!


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2017)

AU SECOURS !!!!!!!!!

Je ne sais plus poser – ni résoudre – une équation à une inconnue…

C'te loose…


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> 古代には、私はアヒルでした。
> 
> しかし、アヒルは、日本の城で剣で斬首されました。



Rhââaaaa le chateau ! J'me suis échoué après cet épisode !


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2017)

Monologue du soir !


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2017)

Ça rime avec canard !


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2017)

Oh le vilain flood.


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2017)

Mais encore ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2017)

Il *aC*cé*L*è*R*e...


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2017)

et a Cassé Les Réponses


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Oh le vilain flood.



Gna gna gna, z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Mais encore ?



Gna gna gna, z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il *aC*cé*L*è*R*e...



Gna gna gna, z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

loustic a dit:


> et a Cassé Les Réponses



Gna gna gna, z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

Je trépigne, vous pouvez p


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

Murde ! Dérapage de clavier


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

Je recommence


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

Je trépigne, vous ne pouvez pas imaginer !


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)

Voilà c'est mieux


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2017)




----------



## macomaniac (7 Mars 2017)

c'est qu'il *a C*revé *L*'a*R*rosoir-


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2017)

Ben quoi ?


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2017)

*aC*cumu*L*ateu*R*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2017)

Salut les jeunes !

Ca carbure ?

Il est où le Bar que je paie ma tournée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2017)

Pas de Bar ?

Je boule rouge qui ?

*Bar - Boule Rouge = fatal combo !!!*


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je boule rouge qui ?


Kate !


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2017)

...rouge qui Kate !

non, quiquette ou quéquette.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2017)

Avanti...carbure... Accélère ! Voilà c'est ça !
Toujours présent ! Tranquillou ?
Tu as des news du gars avec ses problèmes de poche urinaire ? Ça sent toujours bizzare ici...

La Horde ? Débordée a ourdir je suppose...

Édith, you're the best !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Avanti...carbure... Accélère ! Voilà c'est ça !
> Toujours présent ! Tranquillou ?


Oui pis toi ! 


> Tu as des news du gars avec ses problèmes de poche urinaire ? Ça sent toujours bizzare ici...


Il passe encore ici à l'heure de l'apéro ou du dige. 
Pour l'odeur, c'est qu'on a pas eu l'temps de laver les rideaux depuis la dernière fois. Faut dire qu'il est arrivé avec un nouveau modèle, soi disant increvable et que patatra, ça n'était pas l'cas… 


> La Horde ? Débordée a ourdir je suppose...


Je ne dirais pas ça comme ça ! Mais oui, les ourdisseurs sont débordés – ailleurs…


> Édith, you're the best !


La flatterie ne te mènera nulle part l'ami !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> c'est qu'il *a C*revé *L*'a*R*rosoir-


Hop hop hop, z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ben quoi ?


Hop hop hop, z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2017)

loustic a dit:


> *aC*cumu*L*ateu*R*


Hop hop hop, z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> *Bar - Boule Rouge = fatal combo !!!*


Hop hop hop, z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Kate !


Hop hop hop, z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2017)

Oh le con, j'me suis autocité !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2017)

Cité… Ton électricité…


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2017)

Après je ne sais plus…


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Je trépigne, vous ne pouvez pas imaginer !


Je trépigne toujours, vous n'pouvez pas imaginer !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2017)

il *a* *CL*aqué la du*R*ite


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2017)

La jalousie ne s'*aC*c*L*imate*R*a pas ici.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2017)

Aaaaah ! 
y'a du niveau !

La cuvée 2017 des newbs se présentent bien ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2017)

Y'a du passage – à niveau !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2017)

eh ben...

Qui gère aCLR ?

MAIS QUE FONT LES MODOS ??!!


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> eh ben...
> 
> Qui gère aCLR ?
> 
> MAIS QUE FONT LES MODOS ??!!


Une vieillerie postée il y a longtemps...

_Chanson des Modos_


_Refrain_


Mangeant des tournedos

Roulant en torpédos

Ils ont toujours bon dos

Ce sont les vrais Modos


_Premier couplet_


Modo ré mi fa sol

Nous passe la camisole

A nous pauvr' asticots

Dès qu'on se goure de mots


_Deuxième couplet_


Modo la si do ré

Humblement adoré

On n'ose pas en découdre

Nous acceptons ses foudres


_Troisième couplet_


Modo mi fa sol la

Agite ses pieds plats

Et nous corrige avec

Comme pauvre haricot sec


_Quatrième couplet_


Modo si do ré mi

Ne fait rien à demi

Ne paye jamais à boire

Il nous prend pour des poires


_Cinquième couplet_


Modo fa sol la si

Ne bosse pas par ici

Connaît pas la fatigue

C'est bien un drôle de zigue


_Sixième couplet_


Modo do ré mi fa

Allongé sur l'sofa

Attend que les carottes

Tout' cuites tombent dans ses bottes


_Septième couplet_


Modo sol la si do

Affiche un beau pseudo

N'aim' pas c'qui est crado

Se prélasse au dodo

...


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2017)

Hum, hum, hum


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> passage – à niveau !


pas sage _Annie_, vaut​


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Y'a du passage – à niveau !


V*iadu*c pas sage ane *i*l veau !

Et avec ceci, monsieur reprendra ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2017)

en effet...
Ca a bien changé içi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2017)

Brups...


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2017)

J'ai faim.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2017)

Enfin un vrai sujet de conversation !!!


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2017)

? srevne'l à eril zevas suoV


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Enfin un vrai sujet de conversation !!!



Si tu veux des vrais sujets de conversation, va plutôt voir là : https://forums.macg.co/threads/depression-suicide-parlons-en.1081142/.

Ne te fie pas au titre, la discussion a légèrement dévié par rapport à la discussion initiale.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> ? srevne'l à eril zevas suoV



Sias ej, iom.

Evuerp al.


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> ? srevne'l à eril zevas suoV


! elliuqnart ... drat sulp stohs 02


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2017)

La Drogue cay Mal.


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

De l'arrêter ouais !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Enfin un vrai sujet de conversation !!!


Qui paie l'addition ?!


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> La Drogue cay Mal.


parce que la pizza/cherry coke c'est mieux ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

C'est du pareil au même !


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

Essaie donc le cherry coke dans le pif !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

Tu déformes mon propos !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

Limite, t'essaies de m'emmener sur le terrain de de la consommation !


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

Que dalle ... je flood !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

Mais ça n'est pas du tout ce que je voulais comparer !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

Mais euuuuuh !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

Laisse-moi finir, tu flooderas après !


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Limite, t'essaies de m'emmener sur le terrain de de la consommation !


La seule drogue dont je suis dépendant est le sexe ... aucune chance que je t'incite à quoi que ce soit !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

Murde, j'ai perdu le fil !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

Ah bah nan, si tu rajoutes une dose de sexe, ça va foutre en l'air mon raisonnement !


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Murde, j'ai perdu le fil !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


>


Ooooh ça va hein !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

J'ai les neurones ramolisés


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

Et hop, un p'tit néologisme pour ma pomme !


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mars 2017)

C'était limite dadaïste ... mes respects milord !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2017)

Qu'est-ce que je disais déjà ?!


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> C'était limite dadaïste ... mes respects milord !!!


Nan, nan, nan, s'te plaît ! Ne convoque par Marcel dans le débat…


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

On ne va pas s'en sortir !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Limite, je vais devoir flooder aussi !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan, nan, nan, s'te plaît ! Ne convoque par Marcel dans le débat…


Et sa bande gais lurons !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Nan, nan, nan, j'me suis laissé piégé !


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai les neurones ramolisés


Mous et sucrés ... pas mal !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Fais gaffe Drago !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Bon, où en étais-je ?!

Ah oui, la drogue, le sucre et le bacon


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Ah non, pas le bacon


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

Caaaaalme toi .., je sors à peine de la cage ... besoin de me réhabituer à la société des cinglés !!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Bon ! Nos fichus récepteurs machin truc qu'on a partout dans le corps.


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Éh bah que ce soit de la drogue ou du sucre, c'est kif kif bourricot pour elles !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Moralité


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

Friture dans le réseau !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Si je réduis le cherry coke jusqu'à cristallisation, il se pourrait que l'effet sur ces récepteurs les induisent en erreur !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

CQFD


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> je sors à peine de la cage !!!



Beuhar aussi !


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

Si ça les décuple ... ça me va


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

J'annonce la théorie


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Après si ça ne marche pas


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

Chauffe ... j'fais le cobaye !!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Que ça mousse, tout ça, c'est ton problème !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Piouff, c'est loin la chauffe…


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

Y a comme un goût de pisse ... c'est normal ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

J'l'ai déjà expliqué à 'tit-louis


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

Erreur de nioub !!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

Bon, la barre redescend


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

J'avais mis de côté le sucre pour le p'tit Grégory ... ça marche pas avec le sel !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)

À vous les studios !


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

La chasse est encore bloquée !!!


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2017)

Euh, hum, bon, ben rien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> La chasse est encore bloquée !!!



Normal. Ce n'est pas encore la saison de l'ouverture de la chasse.


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

À court de café ... merde!


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

C'est la saison de la chasse oui ou merde ??? http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...-un-militaire-de-sentinelle_5096690_3224.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2017)

Il refait une météo caca !


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

Ça sentirait le printemps fleuri ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu as des news du gars avec ses problèmes de poche urinaire ? Ça sent toujours bizzare ici...



Vous êtes qui Madame ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2017)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2017)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vous êtes qui Madame ?



Cataracte ! Tu vas bien ? Toujours fan de Star...gate ? Si tu organise des Bbq fais moi signe


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2017)

Beaucoup de gens sont attendu ici sur Macverse  pour la manifestation prônant le retour aux cacahuètes offerte aux clients des troquets pendant leur consommation.


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2017)

Tiens, à propos de retour, histoire de se rappeler le bon vieux temps du minifouinfouin :
*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis*


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> le retour aux cacahuètes offerte aux clients des troquets pendant leur consommation.


il faut savoir prendre des rixes​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, à propos de retour, histoire de se rappeler le bon vieux temps du minifouinfouin :
> *Romuald fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis*



monsieur,

je vous prout.

Bisoux...


Le plus pire c'est que j'avais oublié ce running gag


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mars 2017)

Enfin bref...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2017)

Comme tu dis.


----------



## dragao13 (22 Mars 2017)

En même temps ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mars 2017)

Voilà quoi...


----------



## peyret (22 Mars 2017)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2017)

C'est bon cette merde.


----------



## dragao13 (22 Mars 2017)

Vit' fait ouais ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2017)

Hop, hop, hop !


----------



## dragao13 (22 Mars 2017)

J'avoue ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2017)

Enfin !


----------



## dragao13 (22 Mars 2017)

Mieux vaut tard ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2017)

Qu'un ex-voto.


----------



## dragao13 (22 Mars 2017)

Ahhh ... les oraisons funestes !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2017)

Funeste mais n'est plus (RIP).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2017)

Oh punaise ! Je crois bien que j'ai bouffé un clown !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2017)

Burps !

(digestion difficile)


----------



## dragao13 (22 Mars 2017)

M'en taperais bien une, moi ...


----------



## peyret (22 Mars 2017)

une pute..... ?


----------



## dragao13 (22 Mars 2017)

Une clope... après !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2017)

Des putes, des putes oui mais des putes amies.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2017)

Une noisette svp...et une 'tite amende grillée au chocolat si possible.
Sans sucre bien sûr !


----------



## dragao13 (23 Mars 2017)

Taxi !!! Connaaaaaaarrrrrrrrd va !


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2017)

Il pleut !


----------



## dragao13 (23 Mars 2017)

Taxiiiiii !!! ´tain, j'suis pressééé meeeerdeeee


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2017)

J'adore les marrons glacés.


----------



## dragao13 (23 Mars 2017)

Taaaaxxxiiiiii ... Mais quelle band'encuuuulééééééés alors !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Taaaaxxxiiiiii ... Mais quelle band'encuuuulééééééés alors !



Pas la peine de s'énerver ! 

J'ai la solution :


----------



## dragao13 (23 Mars 2017)

Taaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhhxxxxxxxxiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Taaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhhxxxxxxxxiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!



Pas de panique. Les messieurs en blouse blanche vont venir te chercher et t'emmèneront dans un merveilleux endroit où on te droguera à mort t'aidera à te relaxer.


----------



## dragao13 (23 Mars 2017)

Capte plus ... dans l'métro !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2017)

Moi, victime du changement d'heure...
Ben j'en ai gros !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Moi, victime du changement d'heure...
> Ben j'en ai gros !



Sûrement un coup du cabinet noir.


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2017)

Quelle heure ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ben j'en ai gros !


En ce qui te concerne (pizzas, cherry-coke, toussa), on ne dit pas 'j'en ai gros' mais 'je suis gros'


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2017)

Combien de tonnes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2017)

MMMMMMMAAAAAIIIIISSSSS EEEUUUHHHHH !


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2017)

J'ai rien à dire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2017)

Moi non plus.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2017)

Moi aussi


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2017)

Tant mieux


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2017)

mieux que quoi ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2017)

mieux que si c'était pas pire.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2017)

pire que pire , c'est possible ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2017)

puisque plus blanc que blanc l'est, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2017)

Enfin, bon, bref.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2017)

Pépin ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2017)

De raisin, sans aucun doute.


----------



## peyret (27 Mars 2017)

Je dirais plutôt d'apple


----------



## dragao13 (27 Mars 2017)

J'ai mal au frein lingual ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> J'ai mal au frein lingual ...



Voilà ce qui arrive quand on abuse du cunnilingus.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2017)

C'est pas catholique


----------



## litobar71 (27 Mars 2017)

as pas pur, mais où est la modératrice couquinasse?


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Sûrement un coup du cabinet noir.


Pouf, pouf, pouf ! Z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Quelle heure ?


Pouf, pouf, pouf ! Z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> En ce qui te concerne (pizzas, cherry-coke, toussa), on ne dit pas 'j'en ai gros' mais 'je suis gros'


Pouf, pouf, pouf ! Z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Combien de tonnes ?


Pouf, pouf, pouf ! Z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> MMMMMMMAAAAAIIIIISSSSS EEEUUUHHHHH !


Pouf, pouf, pouf ! Z'êtes que des jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Pouf, pouf, pouf ! Z'êtes que des jaloux !


Toi même !?


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Pouf, pouf, pouf ! Z'êtes que des jaloux !


Toi même !?


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Pouf, pouf, pouf ! Z'êtes que des jaloux !


Toi même !?


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Pouf, pouf, pouf ! Z'êtes que des jaloux !


Toi même !?


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Pouf, pouf, pouf ! Z'êtes que des jaloux !


Toi même !?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2017)

C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2017)

Nan, c'est de l'art littéraire conceptuel.


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2017)

Qu'est-ce qu'on se marre d'alors !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2017)

ici aussi


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mars 2017)

Hisse-y hausse-y -->

*a C*ommencé *L*es *R*épétitions : gaffe à la première ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> ici aussi



Fais-le ici aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2017)

Et sinon, c'est une bonne situation d'être aCLR ?

Quand je le lis, je doute...


----------



## loustic (28 Mars 2017)

Il a réussi à s'*aC*c*L*imate*R*


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mars 2017)

... *a*u *C*ourant é*L*ect*R*ique
(il est en pleine phase)​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> ... *a*u *C*ourant é*L*ect*R*ique
> (il est en pleine phase)​



Il est branché directement sur la centrale nucléaire.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2017)

ou avec Dieu


----------



## dragao13 (29 Mars 2017)

A sa droite ou à sa gauche ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2017)

sur La Croix  m'enfin !


----------



## dragao13 (29 Mars 2017)

Punaise !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mars 2017)

Non il fallait des clous, il arrêtait pas de gigoter sur la Croix.
Et de chantonner aussi comme nous le montre ce document d'époque


----------



## dragao13 (29 Mars 2017)

Depuis une heure ... j'entends une connasse appeler : "Brandon" ... ça va se finir avec un pipi sur la tête encore ...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2017)

Encore !! c'est une pratique courante ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mars 2017)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAATTCCCHHHHHAAAAAAA !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2017)

À tes souhaits.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2017)

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2017)

Visiblement, c'est contagieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2017)

Je confirme.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAATTCCCHHHHHAAAAAAA !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2017)

À mes souhaits.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2017)

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2017)

De rien.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2017)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAATTCCCHHHHHAAAAAAA


----------



## dragao13 (30 Mars 2017)

RATPEUUUUUH !!!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2017)

Ra petit peta petit pas petit bus; si t'es fatigué t'as qu'à prendre l'autobus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2017)

Où est l'arrêt de Montcuq ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mars 2017)

Au fond, à droite !

Cdt...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2017)

Merci.


----------



## peyret (30 Mars 2017)

C'était avec plaisir !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2017)

Pas pour moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2017)

Tu n'aimes pas Montcuq ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2017)

Je ne suis pas spécialiste en haute montagne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2017)

Là, c'est plutôt un petit vallon, avec un superbe poêle au milieu.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2017)

Un poil , il faut le raser !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2017)

Tu es sûr ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mars 2017)

une photo de nu sur les forums MacG !

Alerte !!! Vite un modo !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2017)

...

-_-

...


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Vite un modo !!!


Qu'est-ce tu lui veux à la modération ?!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2017)




----------



## dragao13 (1 Avril 2017)

Quelqu'un a vu ma femme ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2017)

Qui ça ?


----------



## dragao13 (2 Avril 2017)

T'étais où ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2017)

ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2017)

Il faut partir maintenant madame ! on doit fermer !


----------



## dragao13 (3 Avril 2017)

Un dernier pour la route ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2017)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2017)

On ne sait toujours pas si les castors sont hermaphrodites ?


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2017)

Que sont devenus les pieds nickelés ?


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2017)

Ils sont rétamés


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> On ne sait toujours pas si les castors sont hermaphrodites ?



Ça s'attrape la thermafrodie ?!


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2017)

J'dis ça…
























































…je ne cuisine pas de castor !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2017)

vous l'avez pas vu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Avril 2017)

aCLR, ses messages ne contiennent que du vide.
Ca va avec le loustic ;p


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> vous l'avez pas vu ?



Elle est facile celle-là. On dit " Quoi ? " et tu réponds " Mon cul ! ".


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2017)

Et pourquoi pas du poulet !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas du poulet !!



Sur la commode le poulet !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2017)

Et voilà.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2017)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Avril 2017)

Le poulet bafoué...
Le poulet humilié...
Le poulet maltraité...

Mais le poulet sera libéré et reconstitué !
Ainsi qu'en promotion au rayon volaille de ton volailliste favoris !

Tout de suite, notre antenne reprend avec 30 minutes de tubes ! Et pour commencer, Voyage Voyage de Sansdesir !


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> aCLR, ses messages ne contiennent que du vide.































































Sans dec' ?!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Sans dec' ?!


sans rien *à* dé*CL*a*R*er​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2017)

Le trooper employé pour les demonstrations anti-tartre est attendu au rayon bricolage !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2017)

Rien.

Mais je tenais à vous le dire !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2017)

On s'en fout !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2017)

Carrément !


----------



## loustic (6 Avril 2017)

Interdiction de toute piscine *a*u *C*h*L*o*R*e


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2017)

Je suis très déçu par votre comportement.
En signe de protestation j'ai décidé de rester ici !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2017)

C'est toi qui vois.


----------



## dragao13 (7 Avril 2017)

J'peux casser l'ambiance ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2017)

t'oserais pas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> J'peux casser l'ambiance ?



Ouais, vas-y ! Fais tout péter !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Avril 2017)




----------



## dragao13 (7 Avril 2017)

On flippe loulou ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je suis très déçu ... j'ai décidé de rester ici !



C'est pas pour les déçus que les dés suent des sous : sans dessus des saouls​


----------



## dragao13 (7 Avril 2017)

J'ai le vin mauvais aujourd'hui !


----------



## usurp (7 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> J'ai le vin mauvais aujourd'hui !



Bah, vaut mieux avoir le vin mauvais que du mauvais vin


----------



## loustic (7 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est pas pour les déçus que les dés suent des sous : sans dessus des saouls​


Cent dessus des souris sourient


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Avril 2017)

kiki invite pour le BBQ de ce week-end ?


----------



## dragao13 (7 Avril 2017)

BBQ de BCBG ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> On flippe loulou ?



Qui ? Moi ? Non, je suis en mode rebelle.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2017)

Moi aussi


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2017)

et faut pas me chercher 

Non mais !


----------



## dragao13 (7 Avril 2017)

Ah bah ... je la tiens ma proie ... prêt pour la joute ... trouduc ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Avril 2017)

Alors que revoilà la sous-préfette...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2017)

C'est la fête au village


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Le poulet bafoué...
> Le poulet humilié...
> Le poulet maltraité...



T'as oublié le poulet embrochetté au BBQ


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2017)

Lâchez les vachettes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2017)

Lâchez les vieux ! 
Au milieu des vachettes tant qu'a faire...

L, proposateur de solution pour réduite le déficit de la Sécu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Lâchez les vieux !
> Au milieu des vachettes tant qu'a faire...
> 
> L, proposateur de solution pour réduite le déficit de la Sécu



Pour réduire le déficit de la Sécu, une bonne canicule est bien plus efficace qu'un lâcher de vieux au milieu des vachettes.

Les vachettes, c'est trop la loterie au niveau du résultat.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Pour réduire le déficit de la Sécu, une bonne canicule est bien plus efficace qu'un lâcher de vieux au milieu des vachettes.
> 
> Les vachettes, c'est trop la loterie au niveau du résultat.



Ah non , pas la canicule , j'ai déjà perdu 1 jour avec cette connerie 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journée_de_solidarité_envers_les_personnes_âgées


----------



## dragao13 (10 Avril 2017)

Aucun sens de l'économie bande de nazes... faut fumer les 15/25 ans ... Pole emploi, sécu et en plus ça bouffe de la viande à mort ces fiotasses !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2017)

Oui...c'est pas simple.

Le mieux c'est qu'on se retrouve devant une planche à partager pour parler d'autre chose !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2017)

Lâchez le mangé et le boiré !

Et puis un peu de pognon aussi...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2017)

C'est dans quel pays ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Avril 2017)

mais je parle, je parle...et vous ca va ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2017)

Les autres je ne sais pas mais moi, ça va bien. Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2017)

moi j'dis rien !!


----------



## dragao13 (11 Avril 2017)

Qu'est ce ça peut t'foutre ???


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2017)

moi j'dis rien !!































Mais rien de rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Avril 2017)

qu'est ce que ça  prend comme place ton silence !


----------



## dragao13 (11 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2017)

moi j'dis rien !!


----------



## dragao13 (11 Avril 2017)

Bah la ferme pas alors !!!


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2017)

C'est ce que je fais 
 j'dis rien !!


----------



## dragao13 (11 Avril 2017)

En même temps si tu condensais un peu en disant un truc ... hein ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2017)

Non moi j'dis rien !!


----------



## dragao13 (11 Avril 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2017)

moi j'dis rien !!


----------



## dragao13 (11 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2017)

Silence


----------



## dragao13 (11 Avril 2017)

Ferme la ... tu dis rien toi !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2017)

Ouais , c'est comme ça


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Avril 2017)

Vous avez demandé de la punchline de qualité ?

Ne quittez pas, un opérateur va prendre votre appel...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2017)

Brups...

voilà !
Avouez que ca valait le coup d'attendre


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Ça vaux jamais le coup !
C'est maintenant ou jamais ...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

savoir quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ça vaux jamais le coup !
> C'est maintenant ou jamais ...



C'est ce que disent les éjaculateurs précoces.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> savoir quoi ?



Kate !

Ah non, zut, ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

non ça marche pas !


----------



## peyret (12 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> non ça marche pas !



C'est mal monté ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

A cause des éjaculateurs précoces ?


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> C'est ce que disent les éjaculateurs précoces.


Je me contrefous des concepts féminins sur la teub !!!
Elles sont majoritairement clitoridiennes !
Bander est presque une perte de temps !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2017)

- Bonjour Madame, c'est pour un sondage. Êtes-vous vaginale ou clitoridienne ?
- Oh, vous savez. Moi, le foot...


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

j'men fou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2017)

- Bonjour Monsieur, c'est pour un sondage. Vous êtes fellation ou sodomie ?
- Oh vous savez. Moi, le foot...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

Que pensez vous de Dragao ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2017)

Tirlilipinponn sur * insère le pseudo de ton choix*
Aucune justification ne te sera demandée !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2017)

- Bonjour Médor, c'est pour un sondage. Vous êtes pâtée ou croquettes ?
- Ouaf, ouaf, ouaf.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

Et le Portugal?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2017)

Que pensez-vous du fait de poser la question " Que pensez-vous ? " ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

Des questions ? Comment cela ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2017)

Quelle question !


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et le Portugal?


C'est top en hiver !!!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

C'etait une question ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2017)

Non.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> C'est top en hiver !!!


A cause de la fourrure ?


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Pour voir la fourrure c'est l'été ! Moins top !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

moi je dis rien


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

T'as trop maté forcément ...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

Forcément quoi?


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Dur de faire 2 trucs en même temps !!!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

Normal tu es un mec


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Bah ouais  ...


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que pensez vous de Dragao ?


Globalement ... il en a presque rien à branler des autres ... mais des fois on entend un truc dans le fond du bordel!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2017)

Un bordel ?? Cela m'étonne de dragao


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Bon signe.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2017)

j'men fou


----------



## peyret (13 Avril 2017)

Non, mais com' tu m'parles !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2017)

You fuck my wife ?


----------



## dragao13 (13 Avril 2017)

Yes ... so many times and definitely I wonder why, fuck ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2017)

- Where's dragao ?
- In the kitchen, _with Himeji's wife._

Voilà, faut être précis quoi.... MERDE !


----------



## dragao13 (13 Avril 2017)

Y a un rat dans la soupe !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2017)

j'men fou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Y a un rat dans la soupe !



Une couille dans le potage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> j'men fou



La touche S de ton clavier est HS ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> La touche S de ton clavier est HS ?



j'te le dirais pas


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Une couille dans le potage.


avec une petite nouille ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2017)

Les nouilles...
Je pars bientôt au Japon en vacances...trop hâte !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> j'te le dirai*s* pa*s*



Pas la peine. J'ai la réponse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> avec une petite nouille ?



Ça dépend des personnes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Les nouilles...
> Je pars bientôt au Japon en vacances...trop hâte !



Veinard !


----------



## dragao13 (13 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Les nouilles...
> Je pars bientôt au Japon en vacances...trop hâte !


Si tu vas à Kyoto ... tu me confirmeras si les femmes à trois tétons sont une légende ...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2017)

Il y a des grandes nouilles ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a des grandes nouilles ?



Il y a des ramen ta fraise et des udon es-tu.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Il y a des ramen ta fraise et des udon es-tu.



Non , mais c'est juste pas possible !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2017)

Ben si. C'est comme avec la SNCF, c'est possible.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2017)

Sauf en cas de grève


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2017)

/burps


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Avril 2017)

Voilà ! Il suffit que ça cause bien et hop ! un rôt !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Voilà ! Il suffit que ça cause bien et hop ! un rôt !



C'est les vieux, ça. Passé un certain âge, ils ne se contrôlent plus.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

C'est que le début


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2017)

La suite, on ne préfère pas savoir !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

pourtant vous la savez


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Avril 2017)

\me met un taquet à Jura39


----------



## peyret (14 Avril 2017)

∞^~`qu'est ce que c'est ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

n'importe nawak


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2017)

Kawane trop min !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2017)

J'arrête pas de le dire


----------



## dragao13 (14 Avril 2017)

Tu dis rien toi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2017)

Oui, alors tais-toi.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2017)

Jamais


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2017)

La ferme !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2017)

Coin-coin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2017)

Meuuuuuh !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2017)

ça m'émeut mème pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> ça m'émeut mème pas



Ah bon ?


----------



## dragao13 (15 Avril 2017)

Hmm... c'est moche !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Hmm... c'est moche !



Pour une fois , je suis d'accord


----------



## dragao13 (15 Avril 2017)

Pour une fois, t'as raison


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2017)

C'est peut-être moche mais c'est beau un émeu qui vous rapproche.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2017)

Moi , j'aime mieux un emeuticone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi , j'aime mieux un emeuticone



Je te comprends. Et il vaut mieux ça qu'un émeu très con.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Je te comprends. Et il vaut mieux ça qu'un émeu très con.



C'est pas faux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Avril 2017)

Well well well...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2017)

C'est bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2017)

En fait, non.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2017)

Quésaco ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2017)

Hein ? Quoi ? Comment ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2017)

t'es sourd  ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2017)

Comment ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2017)

Quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2017)

Un œuf se cache da9ns ses mots, sauras-tu le retr9ouver ?


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2017)

S*aC*ré vo*L*aille*R*


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2017)

Pas très Rouennais


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Avril 2017)

Certes...
75017 en force !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2017)

J'aime mieux le 11 ème 

Rue Popincourt


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

Temps de merde !!!
Fait pas bon faire le trottoir !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2017)

Ici à Bordeaux, c'est grand soleil.

De toutes façons, les putes, ce n'est pas la météo qui les arrêtent.


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

Je pensais aux pervenches !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2017)

Bordeaux ! 
Très bon choix...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2017)

C'est quoi une pervenche ? 
Pas de cela dans le Jura


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

De jolies plantes violettes (pas toujours hein ...) qui donnent des prunes toute l'année !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je pensais aux pervenches !!!



Ça vaut quand même pour les putes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bordeaux !
> Très bon choix...


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça vaut quand même pour les putes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2017)

Tout est dit !
Ou pas...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je pensais aux pervenches !!!



Ca vide aussi les bourses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca vide aussi les bourses



Certes. Mais moins que les putes quand même.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2017)

C'est combien ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2017)

Cher.


----------



## peyret (18 Avril 2017)

.... jean


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2017)

vous y allez ?


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

Les cordons de la bourse se relâchent !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2017)

J'ai pas d'attache


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

Faudra bien t'amarrer pourtant !


----------



## peyret (18 Avril 2017)

à une bitte ?


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

De son port d'attache !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2017)

Je consommerai sur place.
Voilà ma carte de fidélité...


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

Ma carte d'infidélité ... qu'est ce que j'en ai fait encore ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ma carte d'infidélité ... qu'est ce que j'en ai fait encore ?



Tu as l'as peut-être oublié dans une chambre d'hôtel où tu as retrouvé une conquête d'un jour.


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

Merde ... j'vais voter avec quoi, dimanche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2017)

Ton coeur voyons !!!

MWAWAWAWAWAWA !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2017)

Le p'tit déjeuner c'est pas automatique


----------



## dragao13 (19 Avril 2017)

Faut le sauter !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2017)

c'est ce que je fais !
Ca double mes points fidélités


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2017)

Recu dans ma boite aux lettres today "Urgent - Élections Présidentielles"

Mais LOL...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Avril 2017)

j'ai pas envie de taffer !
Des conseils pour atteindre mon objectif ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Avril 2017)

Peu de promesses de dons pour ce téléPhon.
je suis déçu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Avril 2017)

Brups...


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2017)

Rien...


----------



## dragao13 (21 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Brups...


Quand est-ce qui redescendent tes gaz ???


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2017)

_*NOSTALGIQUE !?*_







































Rhââaaa le 7 bold italic rouge !!!!!!!


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2017)

C'est sur que ça manque.
Comme d'autres choses, sphériques et écarlates, 
Et autres posteurs à la plume acérée, à l'imagination débridée et au français roboratif.

Sic transit gloria fori


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2017)

<3
































<3​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Avril 2017)

Hin Hin Hin...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2017)

Zut


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2017)

Pas mieux.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2017)

Aie


----------



## dragao13 (25 Avril 2017)

Ratpeuh !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2017)

à tes souhaits


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Avril 2017)

c'est le début des allergies...

sauf pour ceux qui, comme moi, sont allergiques au con.
Je vote pour celui qui fera reconnaitre ça par la Sécu d'ailleurs !

Ma voix est belle , doux au toucher et donne 100 points de XP en plus !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est le début des allergies...
> 
> sauf pour ceux qui, comme moi, sont allergiques au con.
> Je vote pour celui qui fera reconnaitre ça par la Sécu d'ailleurs !
> ...



Le problème de l'allergie aux cons est que ça ne se soigne pas. En fait, on n'a pas envie que ça se soigne.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Le problème de l'allergie aux cons est que ça ne se soigne pas. En fait, on n'a pas envie que ça se soigne.



ils sont difficiles a éviter !


----------



## peyret (26 Avril 2017)

Ah, si ma femme en avait......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> ils sont difficiles a éviter !



C'est sûr.



peyret a dit:


> Ah, si ma femme en avait......



On l'appellerait mon oncle.


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> On l'appellerait mon oncle.



Encore un coup de Jacques Tati !?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Encore un coup de Jacques Tati !?



Non, un coup de tata.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2017)

Tata yoyo ?


----------



## peyret (26 Avril 2017)

Yoyo tata !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2017)

tayo tayo tayo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tata yoyo ?



Non. Tata Suzanne (qui est un homme).


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Non, un coup de tata.



Y sont forts ces indiens !?


----------



## Romuald (26 Avril 2017)

aCLR qui se prend pour le gribouilleur, c'est le communautarisme rouennais ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2017)

(si seulement on pouvais vivre en communauté parfois)


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2017)

Pour la peine…


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> aCLR qui se prend pour le gribouilleur, c'est le communautarisme rouennais ?


Gna gna gna, t'es qu'un jaloux !


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2017)

Poils aux genoux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2017)

Hiboux, choux, cailloux, poux.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2017)

viens mon chou, mon bijou, mon joujou, sur mes genoux, et jette des cailloux à ce hibou plein de poux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Avril 2017)

cou courou coucou aussi...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2017)

Comme Félicie ?


----------



## dragao13 (28 Avril 2017)

Non ... bien mieux ... comme lui :


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Avril 2017)

Kourou est accepté, dû à l'actualité


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2017)

Qui ça ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Poils aux genoux


Rhâa, les blagues de poils à Titi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Kourou est accepté, dû à l'actualité



Kourou ? Aux toilettes (envie pressante).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Rhâa, les blagues de poils à Titi !



Poil au zizi !


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Poil au zizi !


Il était téléphoné cuilà !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Il était téléphoné cuilà !



Si peu.


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Rhâa, les blagues de poils à Titi !


T'as mis le temps à réaliser !


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as mis le temps à réaliser !


C'est que j'ai un nerf optique qui date du temps du 56K !
Du coup, l'information met du temps pour aller de œil au cerveau !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2017)

C'est un Normand 

Le Gros horloge sonne t'il encore ?


----------



## peyret (28 Avril 2017)

Non ! ils l'ont timbré


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2017)

a la poste de Rouen ou de Saint Sever ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2017)

De Jeanne d'Arc (c'est de saison )


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2017)

*aC*c*L*amateu*R* de pucelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2017)

Une poussée de régionalisme sur MacG...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)

Un petit calva ?


----------



## dragao13 (29 Avril 2017)

Pour couvrir l'odeur de caclos !!!


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)

C'est bon quand ça pue


----------



## dragao13 (29 Avril 2017)

Dépend de la source !!! ^^


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)

Monsieur est connaisseur


----------



## dragao13 (29 Avril 2017)

Monsieur a du pif !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)

Ca aide !


----------



## dragao13 (29 Avril 2017)

Si ça dérange pas de prendre quelques coups de pelle !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2017)

Ah ! Ces génies du BTP...

Toujours avec leurs outils a sillonner notre beau pays


----------



## dragao13 (29 Avril 2017)

PH ... siphonner s'écrit avec PH !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2017)

Avec un P comme Pipe


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2017)

C'est dans le village de st Claude que se retrouvera les squatters de Ultraflood pour leur barbecue mensuel de Mai 2017.

Attention : toutes les tables situées devant le buffet sont réservé par un certain P_L


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

Je n'ai pas de GPS !
Merci de me faire parvenir _asap_ les numéros de cartes Michelin correspondants !
#vintageaddict


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Monsieur est connaisseur


Gna gna gna, t'es qu'un jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ah ! Ces génies du BTP...
> 
> Toujours avec leurs outils a sillonner notre beau pays


Gna gna gna, t'es qu'un jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Pour couvrir l'odeur de caclos !!!


Gna gna gna, t'es qu'un jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> *aC*c*L*amateu*R* de pucelle


Gna gna gna, t'es qu'un jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Une poussée de régionalisme sur MacG...


Gna gna gna, t'es qu'un jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Non ! ils l'ont timbré


Gna gna gna, t'es qu'un jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Gna gna gna, t'es qu'un jaloux !


T'es con !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> T'es con !


Toi même


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

C'est celui qui dit qui y est !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

Pas le droit de retoucher son père !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas le droit de retoucher son père !


Pas possible !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas possible !


Si !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Si !


Nan !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan !


Si !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

Nan !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan !


Nan !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan !


Si !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Si !


Je t'es eu !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Je t'es eu !


C'st pas du jeu, tu triches !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

Jeu, set et match !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR c'est un artiste surréaliste...

Et quand tu regardes son oeuvre c'est...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

Ouais c'est .......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2017)

Carrément...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

Mème pire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2017)

Pire, est-ce possible ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

Ché pas


----------



## peyret (30 Avril 2017)

C'est une perte de temps de réfléchir quand on ne sait pas.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

C’est pas faux


----------



## dragao13 (30 Avril 2017)

C'est un gain de temps de ne pas réfléchir quand on sait ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

Comment savoir quand on sait ?


----------



## dragao13 (30 Avril 2017)

Quand on ne se pose pas la question ?


----------



## peyret (30 Avril 2017)

Si on ne pose pas la question, on  ne peut pas répondre !


----------



## dragao13 (30 Avril 2017)

C'est en posant la question qu'on se rend compte qu'on ne sait pas !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

Ou pour savoir si l'autre sait !


----------



## dragao13 (30 Avril 2017)

Ce qu'on ne sait pas ?


----------



## dragao13 (1 Mai 2017)

Faut vraiment avoir de la moule pour voir une huitre lâcher une perle !!!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2017)

Beurk


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mai 2017)

Enfin bref...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2017)

Rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2017)

Pas mieux...

Et je relance avec un" vous bouffez quoi ce midi ?"
Pas original mais efficace


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2017)

Je dis rien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2017)

C'est bien.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2017)

je sais


----------



## peyret (2 Mai 2017)

tu crois ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2017)

j'sais pas


----------



## peyret (2 Mai 2017)

Faudrait savoir !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2017)

Savoir c’est savoir qu’on sait


----------



## loustic (2 Mai 2017)

Savoir c'est aussi savoir qu'on sait pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2017)

Tout à fait.


----------



## dragao13 (2 Mai 2017)

Fait tôt plus tard on dirait ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2017)

Je pense que le terme exact est faitout.

Ou alors c'est une référence au Temps, autre sujet universel.
Ça est bien sur le nombre de fromages différents qui composent une pizza au fromage. Sujet qui a décimé des familles entières...


----------



## dragao13 (2 Mai 2017)

4 et y a rien à rajouter ... c'est clair ?


----------



## peyret (2 Mai 2017)

Les tomates...... les tomates......


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2017)

pas d'anchois ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2017)

Au choix : anchois ou tomates.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2017)

pas les deux ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2017)

Non. C'est l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mai 2017)

Je compte sur vous pour un débat digne.
Vous l'savez avec moi, on plaisante pas sur la bouffe...et je sais où tu habites !


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2017)

J'ai faim.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je compte sur vous pour un débat digne.
> Vous l'savez avec moi, on plaisante pas sur la bouffe...et je sais où tu habites !



Ta bite ? 

On mange chez Dragao13 ?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Mai 2017)

Vous êtes bienvenus mais PAS D'ANCHOIS !!!


----------



## peyret (3 Mai 2017)

On apporte quoi d'autre ? alors


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2017)

T'aime pas le sel ?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Mai 2017)

Des putes !!!
Je me charge du reste !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2017)

tu as des restes ?


----------



## dragao13 (3 Mai 2017)

Toujours ... j'ai un petit appétit pour rester fit ... condition obligatoire pour sauter des connes !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2017)

Moi c'est le contraire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je compte sur vous pour un débat digne.
> Vous l'savez avec moi, on plaisante pas sur la bouffe...et je sais où tu habites !



Toi, on sait que tu es soumis à Mc Do, Pizza Paï,... dont tu sers les intérêts. À plat ventre même !


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2017)

A plat ventre peut-être, mais surement pas à ventre plat.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> A plat ventre peut-être, mais surement pas à ventre plat.



C'est sûr.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2017)

Ouais !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2017)

Non


----------



## peyret (4 Mai 2017)

Faudrait savoir !


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Encore ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2017)

Ch'te jure que non...


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Jure pas ... ça m'rend méfiant !!!


----------



## peyret (4 Mai 2017)

Non, *J'ura (39) *ne t'en mêle pas !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2017)

Non , non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2017)

Scie, scie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2017)

Sérieux... Non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2017)

Non.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2017)

C'est tellement bien dit


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Je préfère celle là !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2017)

Ouais,  un match de Rugby !


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Et sinon en français, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2017)

Correcteur de merd......


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Parle pas mal !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2017)

Si je veux


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Bisous baveux ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Bisous baveux ?



Tu aime?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2017)

Shine on you crazy diamond...en fond musical...tranquilloo


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Si la salive est salée : ouais !


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Shine on you crazy diamond...en fond musical...tranquilloo


Junky !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2017)

Je suivais un camion marqué 
braga transport


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)

Je suis de Guimaräes donc tout ce qui est de Braga est un sale enfant de putain de sa race !!! (seuls les toss peuvent comprendre)


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2017)

La petite Venise du Portugal ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2017)

Est ce qu'elle....

Et puis non je vais dormir encore 30 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je préfère celle là !



Dans la même veine (mais en plus explicite) et signée Gainsbourg également :


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2017)

COIN !!!


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2017)

Ou ça ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2017)

MIAM !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ou ça ?



Là :


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2017)

Connais pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Connais pas



Regarde derrière toi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2017)

On peut élargir la voie vers DTC ?
J'ai peur qu'un trop gros trafic sature le passage...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> On peut élargir la voie vers DTC ?
> J'ai peur qu'un trop gros trafic sature le passage...



Ce serait une bonne chose car chaque jour il y a des embouteillages monstres à l'entrée de DTC.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Ce serait une bonne chose car chaque jour il y a des embouteillages monstres à l'entrée de DTC.


Logique avec leur slogan


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mai 2017)

Enfin bref...

Mes vacances au Japon se passent bien et c'est la l'essentiel, selon les milieux (que j'ai) autorisé(s)


----------



## loustic (9 Mai 2017)

L'Antarctique serait plus divertissante


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2017)

C'est un choix !


----------



## dragao13 (9 Mai 2017)

Les baleines vont bien ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2017)

Oui comme les manchots !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mai 2017)

Liiiiiiiinnnnnnuuuuuuxxxxx !!!

Pardon, un reflex....


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Encore un bug !!!


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2017)

Non un spam


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mai 2017)

Loin de la France, à Kyoto, dans une auberge...et j'entends les ronflements du gars d'en d'ssous.

Que ferait des membres du Genius Bar dans ce cas précis ? Une net install from scratch ou une restauration via Time Machine ?

Le standard est ouvert...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2017)

Allo Allo !!


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Descends et arrache lui les burnes !!!


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2017)

Le chat ?


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Il a l'air content l'émasculé !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2017)

Kawaii neko


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Ça veut dire ... n'importe nawak en finlandais.
Précise tes conneries Himeji !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2017)

T'es mignon tu sais


----------



## dragao13 (11 Mai 2017)

Je me trouve pas mal, en effet !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ça veut dire ... n'importe nawak en finlandais.
> Précise tes conneries Himeji !



C'est du japonais. Ça veut dire chat mignon.


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2017)

Zéro pointé pour tout le monde.

C'est Ronflex


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mai 2017)

Eh ben...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2017)

Ouais


----------



## dragao13 (12 Mai 2017)

Non mais vos évaluations ... comment dire ... je m'en tape les couilles l'une contre l'autre sans les mains !!!

Faites pas les malins ... c'est pas si simple !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2017)

Ouais , pas si simple


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mai 2017)

Pour des raisons de budget, les 7 posts suivant celui-ci seront entièrement bruité à la bouche.

Merci de votre compréhension.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mai 2017)

Kkkkkkkoooooooouuuuuuuuuaaaaaa ?

Kkkkoooooooommmmeeeennnnnt ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2017)




----------



## dragao13 (13 Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2017)

Oui, je sais : ce n'est pas du bruitage avec la bouche.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2017)

Oh !!


----------



## dragao13 (13 Mai 2017)

Les anglais ... tout un poème !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oh !!



Ce n'est pas sale. Pense aux fleurs.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2017)

Fin des 7 posts


----------



## peyret (13 Mai 2017)

Encore 1


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2017)

Non Non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2017)

Si.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2017)

Sumer time ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2017)

Le son du vinyle... Que de souvenirs...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2017)

Je préfère le touché du vinyle


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2017)

Bonjour Madame !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2017)

Et toujours pas de Ministre du Le Bar et des Boules Rouges ??!!

Attendez que je revienne en France et ça va chier dans les ventilos, moi j'vous dis !!!

L, nervous breakdown en cours....


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mai 2017)

C'est quoi c'te private joke avec les boules rouges ?
Tirer à boulets rouges ?
Des burnes épicées ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2017)

T'es trop nioube dans le circuit 
Fut un temps où on pouvait bouler vert (liker en fessebouc language) ou rouge (le contraire). Le résultat s'affichait sous ton pseudo sous forme d'une série de petits carrés verts ou rouges selon ton score. Suite à la plainte de quelques grincheux qui ne supportaient pas qu'on les critique à coups de boules rouges™ on n'eut plus droit qu'à bouler vert. puis au changement de socle, plus de boules, mais un 'j'aime', et bien sur pas de j'aime pas.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2017)

C'était la belle époque du coup de boule


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mai 2017)

Dommage ... j'aurais kiffé bouler à mort ... et je me serais pas gêné !!!
Bien évidement en étant moi-même très mauvais joueur ! 
Y a pas moyen de faire une pétition pour le retour des boules ???


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> T'es trop nioube dans le circuit
> Fut un temps où on pouvait bouler vert (liker en fessebouc language) ou rouge (le contraire). Le résultat s'affichait sous ton pseudo sous forme d'une série de petits carrés verts ou rouges selon ton score. Suite à la plainte de quelques grincheux qui ne supportaient pas qu'on les critique à coups de boules rouges™ on n'eut plus droit qu'à bouler vert. puis au changement de socle, plus de boules, mais un 'j'aime', et bien sur pas de j'aime pas.


Sans compter qu'on ne pouvait coup-de-bouler que 10 fois par 24 heures et attendre 20 coups de boule disco avant d'en redonner un au même membre.


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Y a pas moyen de faire une pétition pour le retour des boules ???


Il y a un addon chez XF qui fait le job ! 
Reste à savoir si ça intéresse les membres du personnel !


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mai 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Sans compter qu'on ne pouvait coup-de-bouler que 10 fois par 24 heures et attendre 20 coups de boule disco avant d'en redonner un au même membre.


Pas mal ...
Coup de boule disco ?
C'était celui pour faire danser les tarlouzes ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Dommage ... j'aurais kiffé bouler à mort ... et je me serais pas gêné !!!
> Bien évidement en étant moi-même très mauvais joueur !
> Y a pas moyen de faire une pétition pour le retour des boules ???


Demande , je te  Spam 

Pas d soucis


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mai 2017)

Chiennasse autoritaire !!!


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Chiennasse autoritaire !!!



J'aime quand tu me parle ainsi

tu as le fouet ?


----------



## dragao13 (17 Mai 2017)

Clouté ouais ...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2017)

Je me doutais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2017)

Bon, ben, on va vous laisser à vos jeux sado-maso.


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mai 2017)

Tu veux participer ???


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2017)

Ils nous reste des chaines


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Tu veux participer ???



Non merci.


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mai 2017)

Bah alors ... tu viens plus aux soirées ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Bah alors ... tu viens plus aux soirées ???



J'ai décidé d'arrêter.


----------



## peyret (18 Mai 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> J'ai décidé d'arrêter.



Et pourquoi t'as décidé d'arrêter ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Et pourquoi t'as décidé d'arrêter ?



Ce n'est plus de mon âge ces trucs là.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2017)

Il n'y a pas d'âge pour cela


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mai 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Ce n'est plus de mon âge ces trucs là.


Connerie !!!


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2017)

Je suis d'accord !


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mai 2017)

Le temps des allergies ... j'ai le périnée qui me gratte !!!


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2017)

ça te démange ?


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mai 2017)

A mort !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2017)

Ah non, pitié ! Pas les Chevaliers du fiel ! Je ne peux pas les encadrer !


----------



## dragao13 (19 Mai 2017)

Pareil ... qu'on leur arrache les burnes à ces minables !!!


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2017)

Je suis certain que vous allez aimer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2017)




----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2017)

Mékilékon !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2017)

Ah oui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2017)

Je suis...défoncé au fuseau horaire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je suis...défoncé au fuseau horaire...



C'est 7 heures ou 8 en ce moment ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2017)

7h...et là...je souffre


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2017)

Mon pauvre…


----------



## peyret (22 Mai 2017)

Sinon, lapi nich ô, loie nich bâ, l'ibou nich ni ô ni bâ, mé où libou nich til ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Sinon, lapi nich ô, loie nich bâ, l'ibou nich ni ô ni bâ, mé où libou nich til ?


DTC ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2017)

LSD ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2017)

WTF !?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mai 2017)

hum...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2017)

Ah ouais quand même !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2017)

C'est l'effet jetlag.


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> LSD ?


T'es sur d'avoir compris le sens de la phrase ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2017)

Bah non comme d'hab


----------



## peyret (25 Mai 2017)

Où es-tu Dragao13 ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2017)

Dehors je pense


----------



## Romuald (25 Mai 2017)

Binouze : checked
Barbeuc' : Running
Sieste : Later


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mai 2017)

Je vote pour le progamme de Romuald !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2017)

J'hésite a me présenter !!


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2017)

Bonne fête Maman


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2017)

« Tiens Maman, je t'ai offert une Senseo parce que tu rates toujours le café. Et parce que j'aime bien boire le même nectar qu'à la maison quand je viens déjeuner avec toi. Pense à racheter des dosettes ristretto pour la prochaine fois qu'on se voit. »


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Juin 2017)

A bas le surgelé !
Vive les frites maison !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2017)

qui n'en veut ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2017)

36 15


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2017)

Ulla ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ulla ?



Non. Bruno Lochet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juin 2017)

Les frites en gibolin ?
Mouif...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2017)

C'est *gras *


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2017)

*aCLR fout une paire de baffes à daffyb*


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2017)

*aCLR fout une paire de baffes à Jura39*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2017)

Jura39, qui aime qu'on lui colle des paires de baffes, est maso.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2017)

aCLR a mal aux doigts


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> aCLR a mal aux doigts



Que tu crois !   

*aCLR fout une paire de baffes à Jura39*


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Que tu crois !
> 
> *aCLR fout une paire de baffes à Jura39*



Tu va vite avoir mal 

Je suis un ancien de  l'ile lacroix. et de Chamonix 

Bisous ma poule


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Que tu crois !
> 
> *aCLR fout une paire de baffes à Jura39*



T'es pas Normand toi , tu vis sur le haut   " Bihorel " " bois guillaume" 
Pas Barentin ??


----------



## loustic (5 Juin 2017)

r*aC*o*L*eu*R*


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2017)

loustic a dit:


> r*aC*o*L*eu*R*



rat petit peta petit pas petit bus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2017)

Himeji a dit:


>



Ca dépend du chat !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juin 2017)

Brups...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2017)

v'l*à* l'*CL*aqueu*R *paf !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2017)

Il est ou ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2017)

Ca ne répond pas a ma question !!


----------



## peyret (8 Juin 2017)

C'est quand qu'on va où ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca ne répond pas a ma question !!



Peut-être que ceci y répondra :


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juin 2017)

Rien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2017)

Ah bon ?


----------



## peyret (9 Juin 2017)

Hé oui !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2017)

Diantre !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2017)

fichtre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2017)

Sacrebleu !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2017)

En colère?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2017)

Non.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2017)

Pourquoi ?


----------



## peyret (10 Juin 2017)

Çà ne te regarde pas !!


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2017)

t'en sais rien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2017)

C'est une très bonne question et je vous remercie de me l'avoir posée.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2017)

Desole je suis momentané absent


----------



## peyret (10 Juin 2017)

laisser un message après le bip sonore.....


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2017)

Bip


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bip


Avec le nouvel addon, plus de grossièretés sur les forums !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2017)

C'est pas le style de la maison !


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Avec le nouvel addon, plus de grossièretés sur les forums !


OK je teste :

prout


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2017)

ça chlingue


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2017)

J'y peux rien, l'addon n'a pas fonctionné.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2017)

Une grosse erreur


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> J'y peux rien, l'addon n'a pas fonctionné.


Encore un bip de bug de bip !


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2017)

Content ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juin 2017)

les gens m'enerrrrrrrvent! bon sang !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2017)

Du calme !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juin 2017)

Arrêtez sinon je dégoupille un strom trooper !
Avec sa poche pleine !!!

Chuis complêtement OUF !!!


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2017)

Mais il es fou !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2017)

Oh Oui


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juin 2017)

Meuh non !

Tout est sous controle !


----------



## peyret (15 Juin 2017)

C'est ce qui se dit dans les milieux autorisés......


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2017)

C'est mème pas vrai !


----------



## peyret (15 Juin 2017)

Qu'est-ce que t'en sait ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2017)

et toi ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2017)

là ! mate-la


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2017)

Lama t'la médité ras nez


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2017)

Haut séant hâte lent tique


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2017)

On ne dit pas le porc s'indigne , mais le pâté tique


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2017)

Pâte étique c'est vermicelle


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2017)

J'aime pas la soupe !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2017)

Miso, la soupe.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2017)

non , j'aime pas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2017)

Un petit verre de saké pour bien commencer la soirée d'hier.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2017)

Beurk


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2017)

Comment ça beurk ? C'est très bon le saké ! En plus, celui-là c'est qualité supérieure.


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2017)

Saké nom d'une pipe !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2017)

Pipe de Saint-Claude, dans le Jura.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2017)

Saint Claude est la capitale du Diamant


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2017)

Est elle visible à l'aide d'un avion renifleur ?

*blague de vieux*


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2017)

cela depend de la longueur du nez


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juin 2017)

Vive la pluie !
A bas la chaleur !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2017)

Citation de Normand ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2017)

Vive le chablis,
A bas les pleurs !


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Vive le chablis


À 07:42 c'est un peu tôt pour moi !


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> À 07:42 c'est un peu tôt pour moi !


p'tite nature !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2017)

Je plussoie


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> p'tite nature !


Farpaitement !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juillet 2017)

j'en connais un qui *a C*los *L*a *R*emise à jour fissa (cf. ☞*Upgrade Snow Leopard vers El Capitan*☜). Il est r'tombé direct du haut d'la Roche aux Singes dans la Fosse aux Félins du zoo de Vincennes.


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2017)

Gna, gna, gna, t'es qu'un jaloux !


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2017)

*a*h *C*'est *L*e *R*emords


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2017)

*aC*ide *L*e *R*elaps


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2017)

Relaps toi-même !


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2017)

C'est sur qu'en refusant le petit blanc de 7h42 ça ne risque pas d'être le re-hips.


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2017)

Par contre s'il y en a un qui passe à 19h42, je le prends !


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2017)

Mais j'oubliais…


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> le re-hips.


Hipster toi-même !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juillet 2017)

Brups...


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2017)

Attention tu vas tomber !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2017)

Attention !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2017)

At…


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2017)

Plouf !


----------



## peyret (16 Juillet 2017)

Au secours !!!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2017)

*a*ttention ! *C*hute *L*ibre *R*atatine


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2017)

Raspoutine toi-même !


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2017)

C'est l'heure des tartines !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2017)

Gaffe à la chute des tartines ! Le côté beurre va prendre (dixit Murphy)


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2017)

Plouf


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> (dixit Murphy)


Qui ?


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2017)

Un homme de loi, tout le monde sait ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Juillet 2017)

Le Flood est il résistant à la chaleur ?

Vous avez 2 heures et 2 copies double pour vous exprimer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2017)

C'est cela, oui.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Le Flood est il résistant à la chaleur ?
> 
> Vous avez 2 heures et 2 copies double pour vous exprimer...


Le flood ça vide la tête !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Le flood ça vide la tête !


Le flood ça vide la tête !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR a dit:
> 
> 
> > Le flood ça vide la tête !
> ...


Le flood ça vide la tête !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR a dit:
> 
> 
> > aCLR a dit:
> ...


Le flood ça vide la tête !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR a dit:
> 
> 
> > aCLR a dit:
> ...


Le flood ça vide la tête !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR a dit:
> 
> 
> > aCLR a dit:
> ...


Le flood ça vide la tête !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR a dit:
> 
> 
> > aCLR a dit:
> ...


Le flood ça vide la tête !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

Et c'est chouette…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2017)

Paulette


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Paulette



Cacahuète


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Paulette


Chouquette


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Paulette


Galinette


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Paulette


Tartiflette


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Cacahuète





aCLR a dit:


> Chouquette





aCLR a dit:


> Galinette





aCLR a dit:


> Tartiflette


Appâter le petit louis, c'est tout un art !


----------



## peyret (19 Juillet 2017)

- ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2017)

qu'*à C*ouette i*L R*oupille 
 cet *aC*o*L*yte  *R*oupieux


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2017)

*a*l*C*oo*L*ique *R*asoir


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juillet 2017)

Coin ?

CCCCOOOOIIIIIINNNNNN !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2017)

Pan !


----------



## peyret (24 Juillet 2017)

Plouf !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juillet 2017)

Enfin bref...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2017)

Pépin le Bref ?


----------



## peyret (26 Juillet 2017)

Disait-il....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Juillet 2017)

Des news de la Horde ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juillet 2017)

Elle est où la vachette ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Août 2017)

Il est où le Parigot ?

Nan mais qu'il y reste surtout, Paris est bien agréable sans lui !


----------



## loustic (8 Août 2017)

Le pas rigolo ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Août 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il est où le Parigot ?



DTC ?






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Août 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Cacahuète



Pirouette


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Tartiflette



C'est bon mais c'est pas la saison


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Des news de la Horde ?



Oui


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2017)

/burps ©


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2017)

Takata takata voilà gKatarn !


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2017)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est bon mais c'est pas la saison


Vu les températures, ça risque de revenir plus vite que prévu au menu !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2017)

J'aimerais pouvoir encore profiter un peu du rosé  + BBQ


----------



## Romuald (18 Août 2017)

Pour ça, vu ce qu'indique la météo, faut retourner chez les insulaires susceptibles


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Août 2017)

Vrai qu'en Parisianie...c'est...gris...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Août 2017)

Brups !

(Et non Burps, qui est une pâle copie...)


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2017)

Et envoyez les 120 Brups !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2017)

Tiens, fait un temps à BBQ + rosé ce soir


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2017)

/me a eu la flemme de l'allumer pour griller 4 merguez…


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2017)

Comment te dire... fallait en griller plus


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2017)

'tin, il peut


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Août 2017)

Hin hin hin !

Pas étanche ta combi' de Trooper ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2017)

L'armure impériale Mk 3 rev. c ne craint pas l'eau. La prestance du stormtrooper n'est juste pas la même sous la pluie ou au soleil.


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2017)

Mk III rev. C, rien que ça !?
C'est que t'es à la pointe !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Mk III rev. C, rien que ça !?
> C'est que t'es à la pointe !



Pour être à la pointe, rien ne vaut un casque... à pointe.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2017)

A condition de mettre la petite soeur de la balise  :p :D :D


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2017)

C'est chiant les MàJ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Septembre 2017)

Envoyez Brups ou des Sioux à l'ARC !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2017)

/burps


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2017)

Pleine forme ce matin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Septembre 2017)

J'ai envie de quitter Paris...

merde alors


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2017)

Comment ça merdalors ? but alors you are french ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2017)

J'aime pas Paris


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'aime pas Paris



Moi, j'aime bien mais pour déplacements touristiques et/ou professionnels. Y habiter, non merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'ai envie de quitter Paris...
> 
> merde alors



Vu le nombre de parisiens qu'on voit débarquer chez nous, tu n'es visiblement pas le seul à avoir envie de quitter la capitale.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Septembre 2017)

Chuis Parisien mais je vis dans le village des batignolles...
C'est là qu'est la subtilité !

Mais là le concept de jardin me manque en fait...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Septembre 2017)

Un jardin pour les BBQ est quand même un gros plus


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2017)

Quoi, y'a plus de café !!!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Septembre 2017)

Tant qu'il y a du rosé pour aller avec le BBQ


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2017)

Need Kawa...AND... BBQ !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2017)

COIN.... COIN COIN COIN COIN !!!


----------



## peyret (20 Septembre 2017)

C'est la danse du canard.....


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2017)

/burps


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2017)

Vous savez quoi ?


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2017)

Rien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2017)

Vu comme ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2017)

3300 pas pour l'instant dans cette journée !
*Fière*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> 3300 pas pour l'instant dans cette journée !
> *Fière*



8908 pas. Je te bats.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Octobre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> *Fière*




Pas *Fier* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2017)

Zut de zut !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2017)

Enfin voilà quoi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2017)

Tout à fait.


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2017)

Qu'est-ce que je fais ici ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2017)

Je passe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2017)

Et je repasse.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2017)

:baille:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2017)

:Nathalie: ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2017)

non ,de fatigue


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Octobre 2017)

Vu sur FB = un collectif d'artiste nommé La Horde a fait une "performance" lors de la dernière Nuit Blanche !

Ch'te jure... même pas un appel pour boire un jus de pomme ensemble...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2017)

Méfie-toi des imitations, voici comment s'écrit : *LaHorde©*, la vraie


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Octobre 2017)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Octobre 2017)

Le Bar me manque...

*insérez vos posts c'était mieux avant ci dessous*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Octobre 2017)

Les frites me manquent aussi...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2017)

Bonap


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2017)

C'est Belge ?


----------



## peyret (12 Octobre 2017)

Non.... Corse !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2017)

Pfff mème pas du Jura


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Octobre 2017)

Il est bien ce trooper... finalement


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2017)

J'entends même pas ce que vous dites !


----------



## peyret (12 Octobre 2017)

*HÉ HOOOO !*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Octobre 2017)

Revenez plus tard, je suis en pleine digestion !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2017)

Un café et que ça grouille


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2017)

*Ohééééééééé............*


----------



## peyret (13 Octobre 2017)

*HÉOOOOO......*


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2017)

*Y'a de l'écho écho écho écho écho écho écho . . . ... .. .*


----------



## peyret (13 Octobre 2017)

«Ta gueule répondit l'écho.....»


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2017)

Bon , bah


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Les frites me manquent aussi...





gKatarn a dit:


> Bonap



Après digestion des frites... 10 WC où faire caca avant de mourir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2017)

Excellente scène dans Trainspotting aussi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Octobre 2017)

Alors que bon...
Hein...
Voila quoi !!!
Non mais sans blague !!!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Octobre 2017)

C'est pas faux ©


----------



## peyret (19 Octobre 2017)

C'est ce que je disais !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2017)

Je ne l’aurais pas mieux dit.


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2017)

J'ai le hoquet, mais tout le monde s'en fiche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2017)

Petit Louis deviendra grand.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Octobre 2017)

Et je relance avec un "le week-end fut bon ?"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2017)

Kamoulox !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Octobre 2017)

Tu ne peux pas, le trooper danse la java en opposition !

Fruit de Mer ou Moteur V12 ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2017)

Moteur V huître.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2017)

Vuitre... c'est pas fautre...

Vous l'avez ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> "le week-end fut bon ?"



Où est la contrepèterie ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Vuitre... c'est pas fautre...
> 
> Vous l'avez ?



Veut-être.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2017)

gKatarn a dit:


> Où est la contrepèterie ?


Je suis pas un super contrepetteur...


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2017)

Est-ce :
je suis pas un supercon trepetteur
ou
je suis pas un con supertrepetteur
ou
je suis con un super pastrepetteur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Octobre 2017)

Yeah... Maybe...


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2017)

Tant pis ! Allons-y...

Je suis pas contre un superpetteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Octobre 2017)

c'est étrange comme nom de cocktail mais pourquoi pas !


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2017)

Le glyphosate, c'est la vie !


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2017)

Le glyvraisate aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Octobre 2017)

Une eau minérale SVP...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Octobre 2017)

Votez pour moi !!!
C'est la garantie de frites légèrement croustillantes !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Octobre 2017)

Ah voilà !

Dès qu'on aborde les sujets taboo y'a plus personne...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2017)

Taboo, t’as bu ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2017)

T’as bu où t’habites ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2017)

T’habites... non, rien.


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2017)

iPhone X.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2017)

Enfin un bon porno


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2017)

Porno mais pas pour nous.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2017)

Zut alors


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Octobre 2017)

Car tu le sais, une bonne frite c'est essentiel pour ton quotidien banal


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2017)

Enfin au repos !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Novembre 2017)

Folks, ce n'est pas le moment d'aborder le choix entre une huile faite matière végétal ou de matière animale...

Ce forum doit rester paisible...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2017)

Pas facile aujourd'hui


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2017)

M'enfin !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2017)

Gaston ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2017)

Ah ! Enfin !


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2017)

J'ai fini mon dessert.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai fini mon dessert.



Moi pas encore


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Novembre 2017)

ca va ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2017)

et toi ?


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2017)

Allez, c'est bientôt l'heure de la sieste.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2017)

/burps ©


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Novembre 2017)

il doit y avoir qu'une seule touche de dispo sur le clavier des troopers ! 
/"burps etc etc etc etc..."


----------



## peyret (8 Novembre 2017)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Novembre 2017)

Tchoum ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2017)

À tes souhaits !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Novembre 2017)

Mouif en fait...

La Montagne me manque...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mouif en fait...
> 
> La Montagne me manque...



Installe un mur d’escalade chez toi. En le grimpant, tu auras l’impression de faire l’ascension de l’Everest.


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2017)

Beurk !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mouif en fait...
> 
> La Montagne me manque...



Moi c'est la mer


----------



## subsole (16 Novembre 2017)

Moi c'est ma mère.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Novembre 2017)

Ah la Mer...
J'avais prévu une visite de St Malo et puis...rien...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2017)

Dommage, c'est très sympa St Malo. Et comme t'aime bien la bouffe, la meilleure créperie de St Malo c'est Le Corps de Garde, sur les remparts : la galette noix de St Jacques et beurre aillé miam


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Novembre 2017)

Adresse ajoutée dans ma rubrique bon plan


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Novembre 2017)

D'ailleurs si des gens ont des jours de congés en trop, qu'il me fasse signe !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2017)

Je te ferais bien un signe, mais la charte toussa...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2017)

Enfin de la neige


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2017)

Ah non pas lui !


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2017)

Qui ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2017)

Lui !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2017)

Qui ça ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2017)

Bah , je sais plus !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2017)

Moi non plus.

D’ailleurs, qui suis-je ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2017)

Qui , toi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2017)

Oui, moi.

Ah, ça y est ! Je suis moi, tout simplement.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2017)

Non non non

moi , c'est moi , pas toi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non non non
> 
> moi , c'est moi , pas toi



Toi, tu n’es pas moi. Moi, je suis moi.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Toi, tu n’es pas moi. Moi, je suis moi.


C'est bien ce que je dis  je ne suis pas toi , mais bien moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis  je ne suis pas toi , mais bien moi



Je ne dis pas le contraire.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2017)

bah voila


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2017)

Surement pas


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2017)

Euh... Kate ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2017)

Tiens, y'en a un qui suit. Mais il a mis du temps à se réveiller. La vieillesse est un naufrage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Novembre 2017)

\me Boulet Rouge pour Romuald et sa remarque blessante sur les Vieux


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2017)

Des vieux , ou ça ?


----------



## peyret (20 Novembre 2017)

Moi....


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais il a mis du temps à se réveiller. La vieillesse est un naufrage.



Nan. J'ai juste un vrai métier moa Mossieur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Novembre 2017)

Je paie ma tournée de binouze ! 

PARCE QUE !!!


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2017)

J'ai pas soif !


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> \me Boulet Rouge pour Romuald et sa remarque blessante sur les Vieux


Chuis plus vieux que lui, sais-tu ? Donc je sais de quoi que j'cause côté naufrage


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2017)

C’est l’heure de l’ apéro


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Novembre 2017)

le pouvoir du p'tit bol de ca'ouète !!!

Si tout le monde a les mains propres bien sur... -_-


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Novembre 2017)

La loose...
Dans les bastons d'élastique au taff j'arrive pas à viser...

Y'a une App pour ça ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2017)

Moi j'y arrive bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Novembre 2017)

*ronfle*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Novembre 2017)

*bave*


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2017)

Crapaud ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Novembre 2017)

Nan, petit_louis bave quand il ronfle


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Novembre 2017)

Voilà ! un bon point pour le mec en tout blanc !


----------



## Romuald (28 Novembre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> pour le mec en tout blanc !


Même la poche ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Novembre 2017)

oué, briquée tous les jours


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> *ronfle*





petit_louis a dit:


> *bave*



On n’a pas envie de connaître la suite.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Novembre 2017)

cépafo


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2017)

Ouf !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Novembre 2017)

pROOT

Un jeu de mot d'actualité = je multiplie mes boulets vert par 7 au moins...
\o/


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Novembre 2017)

Bravo à ces courageux journalistes de parler d'un sujet si sensible à mes yeux 

https://www.igen.fr/android/2017/11/google-remet-enfin-le-fromage-de-lemoji-au-bon-endroit-102132


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> pROOT
> 
> Un jeu de mot d'actualité = je multiplie mes boulets vert par 7 au moins...
> \o/


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Novembre 2017)

NON ! VERT !

Mais ch'te jure...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Décembre 2017)

42 ans aujourd'hui !

Geek achievement = Done !!!


----------



## gKatarn (1 Décembre 2017)

Gamin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> 42 ans aujourd'hui !
> 
> Geek achievement = Done !!!



Ô tanjobi omedetô gozaimasu !


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2017)

Raspoum pfli taka tashtik !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2017)

Miam !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Décembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Miam !


Je valide !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Décembre 2017)

Ben pkoi ? y a pas de frites


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2017)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben pkoi ? y a pas de frites



Des frites avec des sushis ? Beurk !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Décembre 2017)

Mais quel hérétique ce trooper !

Comme quoi, dans l'Empire, le budget restauration... -_-


----------



## gKatarn (4 Décembre 2017)

Graine de rebelle, direction les mines d'épices de Kessel naméo.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mais quel hérétique ce trooper !
> 
> Comme quoi, dans l'Empire, le budget restauration... -_-



 De toutes façons, quand tu as bouffé tous les sushis du gâteau, tu n’as plus faim. Même plus envie de frites.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2017)

PL a un gros appétit


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Décembre 2017)

Appétit qui baisse avec l'âge...

Et sinon l'épice c'est pas sur une autre planète nommée Dune ?
Tu confonds pas un peu ?

Y'a des hospices dans l'Empire ? 
Une retraite garantie ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2017)

L'encyclopédie Starwars consulter tu dois
les mines de Kessel tu trouveras


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2017)

ah non !
Star Wars, je m'en éloigne, alors lire une encyclopédie dessus...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2017)

Mécreant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2017)

Ca me gave ! littéralement !
Ce marketing autour des films, ces produits dérivés...

Alors qu'en effet, voir dans les années 80 la AT-TWalker marcher sur la planète Hoth, ca devait être un claque cosmique !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2017)

Tu n'es pas obligé d'écouter les sirènes du marketing


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2017)

Je sais bien !

Autant l'épisode 7 m'a déçu...
Autant Rogue One ! AAAHH TROP BIEN !!!


----------



## peyret (6 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2017)

réuniE, bUrdel de rogntudju !


----------



## peyret (6 Décembre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> réuniE, bUrdel de rogntudju !



Cà dépend si on parle de "jhonny" ou de "l'intégrale", mais je sais trop comment s'accorde la grammaire dans ce cas là ?  
Mais je suppose quand même qu'il faut un (e) à cause du "de"......




Çà va comme cela.......


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2017)

On parle de Jean-Philippe


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2017)

*News of the day...of the week...of the...CENTURY !!!
*
*L’« art » du pizzaïolo napolitain entre au Patrimoine immatériel de l’humanité*
L’Unesco a classé, jeudi, ce « savoir-faire culinaire » et la gestuelle qui l’accompagne – faire valser la pâte dans les airs – parmi les trésors culturels.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2017)

Que l'on peut retrouver en boite aussi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2017)

Non rien, je passais...comme ça...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Décembre 2017)

/slaps PL


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2017)

gKatarn a dit:


> /slaps PL


P'tain, ça nous rajeunit pas, ça


----------



## gKatarn (8 Décembre 2017)

Ben t'es vieux toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Décembre 2017)

Je me suis fait la même remarque que Romuald !


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2017)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben t'es vieux toi


Passke toi t'es jeune, ptêt' ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Décembre 2017)

Ben voui, tout le monde le sait


----------



## Locke (9 Décembre 2017)

Bande de blaireaux.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2017)

Ah ouais quand mème !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Décembre 2017)

je sais pas...
je sais plus...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Décembre 2017)

De toutes façons, t'as jamais su alors...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2017)

C'est vrai ?


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2017)

C'est pas faux !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2017)

C'est donc vrai !


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2017)

C'est subjectif.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2017)

Petit exercice : conjuguez l’imparfait du subjectif.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2017)

Pas le matin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Décembre 2017)

La salade de fruit cay le Bieng !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Décembre 2017)

Sans rire...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2017)

C'est pas un peu fini ce bruit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2017)




----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2017)

Tu aurais mieux fait de poster ce magnifique moment musical dans "Quelle musique écoutez-vous ? "


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2017)

C'est vrai !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Décembre 2017)

Tu dis oui à tout...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2017)

Non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non



Effectivement.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Effectivement.



Enfin


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2017)

Chié mUrdre, j'ai la grippe.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2017)

Me to


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2017)

Vendredi c'est le jour des raviolis.


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2017)

Nan, c'est lundi (à 1:43)


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2017)

:baille:


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2017)

Vivement Noël


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Décembre 2017)

Ca va ?

La Revente des cadeaux se passe bien ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2017)

J'ai pas eu de cadeau


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai pas eu de cadeau








D’un autre côté, il fallait t’en faire toi-même. Tu étais sûr d’en avoir.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2017)

C'est ce que je suis en train de faire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est ce que je suis en train de faire



Mieux vaut tard que jamais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est ce que je suis en train de faire


Et si ton propre cadeau te plait pas ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2017)

Pervers


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2017)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et si ton propre cadeau te plait pas ?



Je revend sur internet et je me fais du bénéfice


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Décembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je revend sur internet et je me fais du bénéfice



Cet esprit patronarial me plait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Décembre 2017)

Si ça se trouve, le trooper est équipé de batterie Apple !

JDCJDR...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2017)

Tu veux un coup de batterie pour voir si elle est obsolète ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Décembre 2017)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2017)

Chiche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2018)

Tous mes voeux les vieilles canailles !

En 2018 je serai amour, écoute et soutient moral...Bref toujours aussi lâche !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2018)

/me slaps pl


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2018)

J'ai faim


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2018)

Et bien mange !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2018)

Trop tard , j'ai plus faim


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Janvier 2018)

Quel ventre sur patte c'ui là !!

#tousse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2018)

C’est le camembert qui dit au roquefort « tu pues ».


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2018)

Et ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2018)

C’est tout.


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2018)

D'ailleurs ça sent.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2018)




----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2018)

Le roquefort ou le camembert ?


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2018)

C'est pas les pieds ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2018)

Change de chaussure


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Janvier 2018)

Enfin bref...

Y'aura pas de saison 3 pour Dirk Gently et ca c'est bien dommage...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2018)

/slaps pl, saison 5


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /slaps pl, saison 5


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2018)

Vive le Jura


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Janvier 2018)

Y'a de la neige dans le Jura ?

J'avoue... ca me manque le ski même avec mon niveau de mUrde...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2018)

Non pas de neige


----------



## peyret (12 Janvier 2018)

Si, il y a du vin jaune....


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2018)

Ma bouteille est vide


----------



## peyret (12 Janvier 2018)

Tiens en voilà encore....


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2018)

je t'envoi mon adresse en MP


----------



## Locke (12 Janvier 2018)

Allez tiens, je vais me faire un café.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2018)

Avec un petit chocolat  ?


----------



## peyret (12 Janvier 2018)

Gourmand !!!!


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avec un petit chocolat ?


Ben non, il me faut une boite de chocolats et pas UN chocolat, s'pèce de radin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Janvier 2018)

ca me donne des boutons toutes vos histoires de chocolat...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


>



La gastro ?


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

Quoi, c'est pas vrai !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2018)

vous êtes vraiement bizzare...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2018)

bizarre, avec UN z et DEUX r


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2018)

Je vais manger un petit suisse !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Je vais manger un petit suisse !



Cannibale !


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2018)

je viens de lancer mes sauvegardes je vais aller boire un p'tit capuccino en attendant


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2018)

Ouèbo ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Janvier 2018)

yes


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2018)

J'ai plus de Mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai plus de Mac



enfin tu deviens raisonnable...

Bon Ap' les gens !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2018)

bon ouf , je le recupere fin de semaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2018)

ah mince...
pas d'bol...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2018)

/slaps pl


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2018)

Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens...



Elle tient quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle tient quoi ?



Plutôt qui. Le trooper qui a l’air d’être nostalgique du mini-chat et des paires de baffe qu’on pouvait distribuer à tour de bras (et petit_louis s’en est pris quelques unes).


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Plutôt qui. Le trooper qui a l’air d’être nostalgique du mini-chat et des paires de baffe qu’on pouvait distribuer à tour de bras (et petit_louis s’en est pris quelques unes).



Ah le petit louis 

Une légende dans le Jura 

Tapez , Casino des Chauvins sur le net 
https://www.filmsdocumentaires.com/films/1379-le-casino-des-chauvins


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2018)

Alors : oui mais non en fait...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour Madame !

Vous allez bien ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2018)

Prout


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Janvier 2018)

Motivation nulle...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2018)

Il pleut


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Motivation nulle...




Tiens :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il pleut



Il fait beau (enfin !).


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Janvier 2018)

A FOND LA FORME !!!

Merci le trooper


----------



## peyret (26 Janvier 2018)

Vous êtes arrivé à avoir votre pot de Nutella


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> A FOND LA FORME !!!
> 
> Merci le trooper


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Janvier 2018)

Motivation week-end en augmentation ! 

\o/


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Vous êtes arrivé à avoir votre pot de Nutella



C'est dégueu le nutella


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est dégueu le nutella


C'est bien vrai çà !
Parlez moi d'un Saint-Nectaire fermier, et à 70% de remise je participe à l'émeute


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2018)

Il neige


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Janvier 2018)

Brups...

Mais un brups du weekend, décontracté...
Pas un brups de la sema, plein de stress !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2018)

Évidemment, ça change tout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2018)

Vi.

C'est plus soyeux, moins guttural...
Ca vient de là, pas de là...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2018)

Ouais , c'est pas pareil


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Janvier 2018)

Ben non... les figures en pièce jointe sont assez explicatives à ce sujet...

Sinon je pars samedi pour Tokyo, une semaine....

Trop hâte !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sinon je pars samedi pour Tokyo, une semaine....
> 
> Trop hâte !!!!!!!!!!



Tu m’étonnes.

Prends tes équipements. Il neigeait ces derniers temps à Tokyo.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2018)

Je peux venir avec toi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ben non... les figures en pièce jointe sont assez explicatives à ce sujet...
> 
> Sinon je pars samedi pour Tokyo, une semaine....
> 
> Trop hâte !!!!!!!!!!



Pour tes prochains voyages à Tokyo : https://www.gaijinjapan.org/hotels-tokyo/


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Janvier 2018)

Excellent le Kimi Ryokan ! 
2 séjours là bas; je le conseil en effet !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Excellent le Kimi Ryokan !
> 2 séjours là bas; je le conseil en effet !



Sinon, as-tu déjà essayé les guest house ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2018)

/mode digestion ON


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2018)

/mode digestion ON


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2018)

Et par conséquent...

Brups...

Mais c'est logique...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2018)

Voilà voilà...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2018)

Vous me suivez jusque là ?

Sinon les guest-house c'est un truc de Coco !
Je suis un bourgeois qui tient à son confort !

mUrde quoi !


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2018)

Toussa quoi


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2018)

J'ai rien compris


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai rien compris



C’est pourtant simple : petit_louis a des problèmes de digestion petit bourgeois. Du coup, il fait une allergie aux guest house nipponnes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Toussa quoi



Oui. Voilà, quoi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Février 2018)

A la limite si elle est perdu dans un coin paradisiaque avec un onsen de ouf pourquoi pas...

Mais j'attends un minimum de confort de l'endroit que j'illumine de ma présence pour y dormir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> A la limite si elle est perdu dans un coin paradisiaque avec un onsen de ouf pourquoi pas...



Genre là (je ne sais pas s’il y a des guest house) ?








petit_louis a dit:


> Mais j'attends un minimum de confort de l'endroit que j'illumine de ma présence pour y dormir.



Ça va les chevilles ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Février 2018)

Oui !
et toi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Oui !
> et toi ?



Très bien, merci.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2018)

H-3


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Février 2018)

meuh ! h - 22h30 ! je décole à 13h35 ! 

Le reste...ca compte pas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> meuh ! h - 22h30 ! je décole à 13h35 !
> 
> Le reste...ca compte pas !



Bon voyage.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2018)

Hummmm


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Février 2018)

Konichiwa les gaijins !
Ca farte ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Konichiwa les gaijins !
> Ca farte ?



Oui. Et toi ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Février 2018)

:baille:


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2018)

Nathalie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2018)

Ca se passe bien : temps ensoleillé sur Tokyo.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2018)

Pas trop chaud ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas trop chaud ?



Vu les températures qu'il doit faire en ce moment à Tokyo, je doute que petit_louis ait chaud.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2018)

Je suis fan de ce temps : je commence a avoir froid a l'ombre ? Hop 5 minutes au soleil et je tiens le choc pendant 1 heure !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Février 2018)

Dernier jour...

Demain retour à Paris et à l'Apocalypse !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Février 2018)

I'm back !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2018)

Ah quand mème !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> I'm back !



Konnichiwa !

Alors, c’était bien ce petit séjour à Tokyo ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah quand mème !!



Vu le merdier que c’est en ce moment à Paris, c’est un exploit qu’il ait pu rentrer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Février 2018)

Konichiwa aussi !
Mon vol de retour est partie avec 1h de retard, normal vu qu'à l'aller il est partie de Paris avec 5h de retard !
1 semaine là bas génial avec un ciel bleu en permanence


----------



## gKatarn (12 Février 2018)

Curling, le retour


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2018)

C'est la fin du repos


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Février 2018)

Ce trooper... jaloux comme un poux...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2018)

Jaloux de quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2018)

Ou de qui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2018)

Kate !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2018)

Ou de rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2018)

enfin bref...

Brups quoi...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2018)

Tout est dit ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2018)

Mais oui...
Mais oui !!!

Et sinon ca neige par chez vous ?

C'est pour organiser une soirée raclette fondue !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2018)

Fondue raclette ?

Je peux venir ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mais oui...
> Mais oui !!!
> 
> Et sinon ca neige par chez vous ?
> ...



Chez moi, quelques flocons hier matin. Mais pas de quoi organiser une soirée raclette fondue.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2018)

Ski J-2


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Février 2018)

Mais blanc sur blanc, c'est pas un peu dangereux pour toi ?

Quelle politique d'assurance pour l'Empire ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2018)

Blanc sur blanc, technique de camouflage de base.

L'Empire fait bénéficier ses troupes d'assurances multi-risques assez performantes


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Février 2018)

Moui... Ils ont bien compris qui ils embauchent...Pas le choix je suppose...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2018)

Tu veux un coup de blaster ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Février 2018)

Lucasfilm présente "proudly" sa nouvelle trilogie : 50 nuances de blanc.

Le tout accompagné de sa nouvelle campagne publicitaire : "tu veux un coup de blaster ?"

Le tout en Imax THX !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Février 2018)

Ca fait pas déplacer les foules...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2018)

je ne bougerais pas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Février 2018)

Pareil pour moi...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2018)

C'est bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Février 2018)

Il faut bouger sinon on prend du poids (entre autre)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ca fait pas déplacer les foules...



Normal. Cette sortie a été éclipsée par le buzz autour du hashtag #BalanceTonTrooper.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Février 2018)

hin hin hin !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il faut bouger sinon on prend du poids (entre autre)



Ouais c'est vrai


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Février 2018)

J'exige la neige !

MAINTENANT !!!


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2018)

Vient dans le Jura


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Février 2018)

Inutile...

Visiblement la neige arrive sur Paris debut Mars !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Inutile...
> 
> Visiblement la neige arrive sur Paris debut Mars !



Vous n’en avez pas eu assez ? Vous en redemandez ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Vous n’en avez pas eu assez ? Vous en redemandez ?



Laisse , ils apprennent a conduire dans la neige


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Février 2018)

Fait déjà qu'elle arrive pour de vrai.

Quand tu regardes les prévisions météo on est passé de 5 jours de neige à 1 seule journée avec le lendemain 10 degrés en Panamie.

Je doute...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2018)

Moins 12 Degrés a cette heure


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2018)

/back from le ski et la neige


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2018)

Le Respect, trooper, le Respect...

Ca te parle comme notion ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2018)

Infââââââme vermisseau rebelle, tu ne mérite point mon respect


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2018)

Felon !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2018)

A tous les détenteurs de la CNI française = il a neigé sur Paris 10 minutes.

On reboot la France et on revient bientôt...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2018)

Te sens pas obligé de revenir hein


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2018)

mOOOSsieur gMachin...

Je reconnais bien là votre style...

Et à cela je vous répondrai ceci : Prout !

Bisoo


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2018)

C'est pas fini votre Bordel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas fini votre Bordel


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Février 2018)

ah qui le dis tu...

Les modos... ch'te jure !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Février 2018)

Il neige (et ça tient).


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2018)

Pas chez moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas chez moi



C’est pour ça que tu es énervé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Février 2018)

tût tût les rageux !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est pour ça que tu es énervé.



Moi je suis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi je suis



On voit ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2018)

Un groupe de religieuses qui pensent et qui rient s’en va à pied par la Chine en se disant « Il vaut mieux une nonne folle de la messe que molle de la fesse ».


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mars 2018)

je préfère les pets de nonne perso...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mars 2018)

*soupir*

/me slaps gKatarn


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2018)

Enfin de la neige


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> /me slaps gKatarn



Mêmpamal. Et ta main, pas trop fait mal sur le casque


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mars 2018)

Ces Hordeux...

Ch'te jure...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2018)

Jaloux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mars 2018)

grmbl
Non...
grrrgrrroumph
Pas du tout...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2018)

Gniark gniark


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

Vivement la 5G !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mars 2018)

ENFIN BREF...

Il pleut, je vois plus la butte Montmartre...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

Plus de neige?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mars 2018)

Non !

D'la faute du trooper j'en suis sûr...

Mais j'avoue 2 cm de neige sur les trottoirs et c'est la cata à Paris !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2018)

Le redoux est là...

Bientôt les premiers apéros.

N'hésitez pas à vous inscrire sur la liste.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2018)

elle est ou la liste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2018)

Je...
Préfère...
Pas...
Répondre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2018)

Sinon...
La...
Réponse...
Est...
Connue...
:...
Dans...
Ton...
Cul...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2018)

Ca va pas être facile d'écrire


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2018)

Ca peut s'arranger
*laisse tomber sa caisse a outils*

Tu te mets en slip- chaussettes...
Tu te penche en avant...
Et tu penses à rien... surtout a rien...

Bien sur il faut qu'on parle de mes tarifs !

Je peux te faire un petit message discret au fond.
Ou bien un son et lumière visible de la station spatiale internationale.

Allez on commence les fondements !
Pour ta première fois je vais t'aider.
Tu finis mon mot : troooooooo...
Pppppppeeeeeerrrr !!!


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2018)

/slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2018)

Quoi ?

C'est pas ça que vous appelez le supplice de l'iMachin ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2018)

T'aimerais bien hein ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2018)

NAN !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mars 2018)

Such a perfect day...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mars 2018)

Alors qu'en fait je suis plutôt Pink Floyd en ce moment !

Comme quoi...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2018)

moi toujours Jurassien 

Comme quoi ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mars 2018)

Je connais mal le Jura.
Chuis passé en train à Mulhouse et Belfort y'a une dizaine d'année...

Je retiens qu'il y'a beaucoup de forêt par chez toi ^^


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2018)

Oui et surtout beaucoup de lacs

Pourtant connu le petit louis dans le Jura


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mars 2018)

Je le note pour ajout dans mon fichier "ou s'installer pour ma retraite ?"


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2018)

C'est bien aussi !!
plus sympa qu'une maison de retraite


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mars 2018)

J'espère pouvoir en jouir sans encombre de ma retraite déjà...

Enfin bref...

Parfois la Nature me manque mais j'avoue je jouis de Paris à 100% en ce moment et c'est bien kiffant


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2018)

Paris ne me manque en aucun cas


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2018)

Moi aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mars 2018)

Mwarf !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Parfois la Nature me manque mais j'avoue je jouis de Paris à 100% en ce moment et c'est bien kiffant



C’est donc ça le bruit qu’on entend parfois !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mars 2018)

Hin hin hin !

Tu crois pas si bien dire... J'avais un doute sur l'orthographe de "je jouis".
Je vérfie ca dans Google et là mon collègue arrive t voit dans mon navigateur un onglet avec comme recherche "je jouis" !

lol de lol


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mars 2018)

Aspect positif : au taff, peu de gens m'ont approché cet après midi ^^


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2018)

Ta pas une gosse bit...?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mars 2018)

...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2018)

Où est ce fichu bouton "signaler un contenu inapproprié" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mars 2018)

J'ose pas... c'est un modo...

MWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWA !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2018)

j'ai rien dit  

Il y a pire que moi 

https://forums.macg.co/threads/le-jeu-des-3-lettres.1225768/page-446#post-13260389


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mars 2018)

C'te balance !

L'Empire te verseras pas de récompense hein...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2018)

Non, mais toi tu finiras dans les mines de Kessel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2018)

Faites gaffe. Jura39 a une arme au moins aussi redoutable que celles des troupes de l’Empire : sa souris (ou trackpad).

Un clic et il vous fait disparaître dans le trou noir intergalactique du forum.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mars 2018)

Alors je lui dirais que j'ai un pêché mignon : la Limonade Elixia !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2018)

Je connais que le vin du Jura


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mars 2018)

*Tir de balster sur Jura39*

Fais un effort !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> *Tir de balster sur Jura39*
> 
> Fais un effort !



Mon seul effort 
OK mais nous buvons un verre ensemble ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2018)

Comme quoi...

Un bon blaster...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2018)

Voilà, enfin un peu de bon sens


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2018)

Ca dépend du sens


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2018)

"Le blaster, c'est maintenant !"

Non...

"Le changement, c'est le blaster !"

C'est pas mal...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2018)

Pas terrible


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas terrible



Tu veux encore un coup de blaster ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2018)

"Le blaster, c'est sur gKatarn !"

Ah ! On commence a faire du Bon là...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mars 2018)

"Le blaster, c'est ce pour celui qui tire en premier !"

Mué...les fans comprendront !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2018)

Pas fan , mais ze comprend


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2018)

Au menu ce soir : sushis et sashimis à la daurade grise, makis au concombre et saumon fumé, avec la petite sauce soja artisanale qui va bien. Le tout accompagné d’un ramune au melon.

Qui va se régaler ? C’est Bibi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mars 2018)

ATTTCHAAAAAAAAAAAAA !

Ces changements de climat...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mars 2018)

Alors les nazes ?

Ce lundi ? A jeter ou à oublier ?

Moi je kiffe cette pluie en tout cas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2018)

Moi, ça a été jusqu’à ce soir.

Vivement demain.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2018)

:baille:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2018)

La main devant le casque !

b0rdel kwa !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2018)

Touche pas à mon casque, vil rebelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2018)

C'est juste pour y mettre des stickers ! 

"Vote For Trump !" 
Où donc puis je le mettre ?

P L, tendeur de perche depuis le crétacé !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2018)

enfin de la neige !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2018)

En plus, pendant le Crétacé, le wifi était dégueux !
Comme la bouffe d'ailleurs...

Mais y'avait pas grand monde dans le métro et ça c'était cool !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Où donc puis je le mettre ?



[Auto-censure]
D T C ?   
[/Auto-censure]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2018)

Même au Non-Crétacé, ça marche encore...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2018)

Certains voyageurs revenant de Crète disent « Crète ? Assez ! ».


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2018)

C'est assez nul comme humour je trouve...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2018)

Ben comment dire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2018)

MAIS CELUI LA !!!

Je rêve ou il vient de casser notre groove ?!

A MORT !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2018)

...Bon Ok...

Va pour un lapidation...

Que vous êtes taquin !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2018)

/me lapide pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2018)

Mué...

Merci pour votre solidarité les autres...

Groumph


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me lapide pl



On peut participer à la lapidation de PL ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2018)

Oui, je t'en prie, cela ne peut que lui faire du bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2018)

Je vote contre !


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2018)

Même si on te lapide à la pizza ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2018)

Ah...

Enfin un personne prête au dialogue !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, je t'en prie, cela ne peut que lui faire du bien.



Cool ! Merci.

Donc...



/me lapide PL


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> On peut participer à la lapidation de PL ?



Oui moi aussi , je veux participer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui moi aussi , je veux participer



Vas-y alors !

En plus, ça rappellera à PL le bon vieux temps où il se prenait des paires de baffes à tour de bras sur le mini-chat.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Vas-y alors !
> 
> En plus, ça rappellera à PL le bon vieux temps où il se prenait des paires de baffes à tour de bras sur le mini-chat.



Je donne pas des baffes 
moi c'est en verre de vin jaune


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2018)

Dommage de gâcher


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2018)

Je connais le Train Jaune mais le vin jaune...

Parlons en ensemble Jura39.
Et pour celà je te propose de te mettre debout face à moi pour que je puisse me cach...pour que je puisse mieux t'entendre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2018)

*Blast gKatarn*

Pasque bon...voila kwa !


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2018)

[enter miniblabla]
/slap petit_louis
[exit miniblabla]

ni vu ni connu !!!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2018)

/me vide son blaster sur PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2018)

*Turbo Blast gKatarn*

'spèce de Modo facho !!!


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je connais le Train Jaune mais le vin jaune...
> 
> Parlons en ensemble Jura39.
> Et pour celà je te propose de te mettre debout face à moi pour que je puisse me cach...pour que je puisse mieux t'entendre.



Ouais , mais t'aura pas mon vin jaune


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2018)

Tant que tu me protège avec ton corps !

Le tout dans un esprit d'échange cordial et d'évitage de baffe !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2018)

/me vide un seau d’eau sur la tête de PL   

Désolé, je n’ai pas de blaster et il faut bien varier les plaisirs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tant que tu me protège avec ton corps !
> 
> Le tout dans un esprit d'échange cordial et d'évitage de baffe !



Lâche !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2018)

/mode heavy blaster ON :






PL va prendre cher


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tant que tu me protège avec ton corps !
> 
> Le tout dans un esprit d'échange cordial et d'évitage de baffe !



Je protège que ma bouteille


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2018)

bouteille = poche ?

c'est louche


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> bouteille = poche ?
> 
> c'est louche



Je ne louche que lorsque la bouteille est vide


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> bouteille = poche ?


c'est du poche art​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2018)

C'est possible...

Je suis assez hermétique à ce type d'Art.

Par opposition à la dite poche du trooper notez bien...

*et hop, petit tacle*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2018)

La Neige c'est bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2018)

Gamin ?

Il est où l'gamin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2018)

pouf pouf...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2018)

Ouais


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2018)

C'est sûr...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2018)

Ouais


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2018)

c'est pas faux...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2018)

ça se défend notez bien...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2018)

On note, on note.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2018)

Ouais Ouais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2018)

Non, non.


----------



## peyret (20 Mars 2018)

Si-si !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2018)

Impératrice.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2018)

Calp clap clap clap !


----------



## flotow (20 Mars 2018)

J'ai démonté mon fer à repasser pour le réparer, ouais ouais, mais je ne sais pas où mettre une pièce (= j'ai une pièce en trop), clap clap. Vous pouvez m'aider ?

Merci merci, gros.

P'S : c'est malheureusement une histoire vraie


----------



## flotow (20 Mars 2018)

On voit bien que l'on est sur un site de champions du terminal et des séries Netflix !!! Personne pour recommander quoique ce soit sur les fers à repasser !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai démonté mon fer à repasser pour le réparer, ouais ouais, mais je ne sais pas où mettre une pièce (= j'ai une pièce en trop), clap clap. Vous pouvez m'aider ?
> 
> Merci merci, gros.
> 
> P'S : c'est malheureusement une histoire vraie



J'ai une petite idée


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> On voit bien que l'on est sur un site de champions du terminal et des séries Netflix !!! Personne pour recommander quoique ce soit sur les fers à repasser !



OUI ! 

Cdt...


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Personne pour recommander quoique ce soit sur les fers à repasser !


les fers à repasser, non, mais les chaudières, oui !


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> les fers à repasser, non, mais les chaudières, oui !


J'ai failli en créer un, mais j'ai finalement trouvé tout seul au bout d'un moment (enfin, j’espère), sinon je suis bon pour avoir un message dans Le thread post-mortem [v.2] 

Eh petit_louis, t'aime bien l'huile de graine de courge ? T'en pense quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2018)

Si on verse de l'huile de courge sur un hamburger vegan acheté par un bobo parisien, que devient cet hamburger ?

Selon la précision de ta réponse, je te ferais une réponse détaillée !


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2018)

Ca dépend. Est-ce que le bobo lit Télérama ?


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca dépend. Est-ce que le bobo lit Télérama ?


ouais ouais, comme le fish and chips, t'emballe le hamburger dans le telerama.
sauf qu'en plus tu as la couleur sur ton hamburger


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Si on verse de l'huile de courge sur un hamburger vegan acheté par un bobo parisien, que devient cet hamburger ?
> 
> Selon la précision de ta réponse, je te ferais une réponse détaillée !



Si l'huile est vegan, il reste hamburger vegan, sinon, il change de bord.
J'attends ta réponse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2018)

Cher flotow,

Merci pour cette question pertinente.

Excluons d'emblée Télérama qui peut nuire à la clarté de ma réponse.

Voilà... ça c'est fait...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2018)

En fait si la sauce est flitree par une barbe de hipster, ca passe.

Si la dite sauce ne laisse pas de traces sur une chemise Desigual, ca passe.

PAR CONTRE...

Le fait de racler la sauce avec sa carte d'adhérent à un quelconque parti politique ou a l'Empire peut rendre la sauce amère !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2018)

Voila.

Tu as désormais toutes les cartes en main ppir prendre ta décision.

Sois fort !!!

Bisous


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Merci pour cette question pertinente.



De rien.



petit_louis a dit:


> Excluons d'emblée Télérama qui peut nuire à la clarté de ma réponse.
> 
> Voilà... ça c'est fait...



On est bien d'accord !!!!!


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Voila.
> 
> Tu as désormais toutes les cartes en main ppir prendre ta décision.
> 
> ...



ppir ??? je n'ai pas compris le sens de ta phrase a cause de cette faute. Peux tu preciser ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2018)

Oui.

Je t'écris en utilisant un smartphone.
Donc sur un écran minuscule.
Avec un dico intelligent qui change les mots que je mets 10 minutes à taper.

J'en ai plein le cul...
Plein t'entends ?


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Je t'écris en utilisant un smartphone.
> Donc sur un écran minuscule.
> ...



As tu essayé l'assistant intelligent appelé Siri ? Il paraît qu'il fait des miracles !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2018)

J'ai accès à Google et Cortana. 

Et je leur demande de bien fermer leur clapet !

Alors Siri...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mars 2018)

Nan mais revenez !

"Siri cay Kro super ! lol"
"m$ cay le Sida de l'informatique ! MdR"
"Google vole tes données ! Ca Pue ! PtdR"

Voilà...


----------



## flotow (22 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Nan mais revenez !
> 
> "Siri cay Kro super ! lol"
> "m$ cay le Sida de l'informatique ! MdR"
> ...


T'as mangé du fromage frais avarié ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mars 2018)

Ah !

Comme quoi, un bon appât c'est aussi efficace qu'un bon blaster !


----------



## flotow (22 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ah !
> 
> Comme quoi, un bon appât c'est aussi efficace qu'un bon blaster !



Tu parles de Siri ou de Kiri ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mars 2018)

Je suis plus kiwi en fait...


----------



## flotow (22 Mars 2018)

Le kiwi j'aime bien, mais sans gingembre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2018)

Ca verse moins dans l'affreudisiaquisme que le gingembre.
Mais c'est frais.

Tout de suite une relance de ma part sur les vacances d'Eté :

"Vous savez où vous allez partir en vacance cet été ?"
Et n'insistez pas, ce ne sera pas dans mon cul...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2018)

NON !!!

N'insistez pas sinon j'appel les modos !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2018)

Qui me demande ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> NON !!!
> 
> N'insistez pas sinon j'appel les modos !



Tu pourrais prendre un air pénétré quand tu cries « non ».


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qui me demande ?



Personne.


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ca verse moins dans l'affreudisiaquisme que le gingembre.
> Mais c'est frais.



Y avait une offre genre 2€ pour 10€ la dernière fois.
J'en garde pas que des bons souvenirs....



petit_louis a dit:


> Tout de suite une relance de ma part sur les vacances d'Eté :
> 
> "Vous savez où vous allez partir en vacance cet été ?"
> Et n'insistez pas, ce ne sera pas dans mon cul...



Ouais mais je n'ai que les billets d'avion.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2018)

Moi je continuerai bien l'Asie avec Taiwan pour changer du Japon.


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2018)

J'ai fait le Vietnam, le Cambodge et le Laos l'année dernière. J'ai bien mangé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Mars 2018)

Ah le Vietnam : je l'ai mis sur ma liste !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2018)

Pourquoi partir si loin ?


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi partir si loin ?


Tu peux alterner, c'est bien aussi.


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ah le Vietnam : je l'ai mis sur ma liste !


Je n'étais pas emballé au début, mais c'était très bien au final. MP si tu as des questions.


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2018)

J'ai bien mangé au petit déjeuner.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mars 2018)

Le Canada aussi sur mes tablettes.
Une grosse semaine Montréal et Québec.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Tu peux alterner, c'est bien aussi.



Oui, « si loin », ça peut être bien, ce qui n’empêche que « si près » peut être bien aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Le Canada aussi sur mes tablettes.
> Une grosse semaine Montréal et Québec.



Fais un tour du monde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2018)

En ce qui me concerne, les destinations qui m’intéressent particulièrement pour d’éventuels futurs voyages hors de France sont le Japon, la Grèce, l’Egypte et les pays scandinaves (mais le Japon est hors compétition).

À l’inverse, les pays anglo-saxons ne m’attirent pas plus que ça.


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, les destinations qui m’intéressent particulièrement pour d’éventuels futurs voyages hors de France sont le Japon, la Grèce, l’Egypte et les pays scandinaves (mais le Japon est hors compétition).
> 
> À l’inverse, les pays anglo-saxons ne m’attirent pas plus que ça.



Le Pays de Galles c'est joli (et culturel), les parcs US c'est super si tu aimes la nature.
Le Japon est sur ma liste. Mais il y a tellement de monde, pas sur que ce soit pour tout de suite.



petit_louis a dit:


> Le Canada aussi sur mes tablettes.
> Une grosse semaine Montréal et Québec.



Ou les rocheuses !



Himeji a dit:


> Oui, « si loin », ça peut être bien, ce qui n’empêche que « si près » peut être bien aussi.


D'où alternance, c'est une histoire de coût et de goût.


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2018)

je fais que manger depuis jeudi soir. C'est dur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mars 2018)

Niveau nature j'ai un ami qui m'a montré de lui dormant sur la plage d'Ushuaia...

Je suis trop vieux pour ce genre de conneries !
Ou alors un minimum de confort...

Sinon je commence les voyages depuis peu mais le Japon c'est le kiff !
Je fais même des exercices pour apprendre un peu le Japonais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Niveau nature j'ai un ami qui m'a montré de lui dormant sur la plage d'Ushuaia...
> 
> Je suis trop vieux pour ce genre de conneries !
> Ou alors un minimum de confort...
> ...



Perso, j’adorerais parler le japonais mais je n’ai pas le courage de me lancer.

Le problème est moins la langue en elle-même, qui est a priori assez simple, que les alphabets à idéogramme, en particulier le kanji et ses quelques 2000 idéogrammes.

Bon courage pour ton apprentissage.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2018)

Je préfère le Jura


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mars 2018)

Mouif...

l'Europe du Nord ca m'intéresse aussi.
Mais ce sont des pays qui sont chers.


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2018)

Ultraflood a fusionné avec 'vos vacances' ? Encore un coup des modos ? mais que font les gras noirs ! tout fout l'camp, j'vais d'mander à hb2222222222222 de poster son avis sur la question, ça va vous calmer .


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sinon je commence les voyages depuis peu mais le Japon c'est le kiff !
> Je fais même des exercices pour apprendre un peu le Japonais.



Tu as fais quoi d'autre ?
Des exercices de japonais ou des coupes sushi ?


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Ultraflood a fusionné avec 'vos vacances' ? Encore un coup des modos ? mais que font les gras noirs ! tout fout l'camp, j'vais d'mander à hb2222222222222 de poster son avis sur la question, ça va vous calmer .



Si tu fais ca je demande le ban !!!
6 mois, ça donnera l'occasion de partir en vacances... et de nous en parler à ton retour


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mars 2018)

Ici c'est le Flood !

Ici les modos sont maudits !


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2018)

hb2222222 aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mars 2018)

Voila kwa...

Pasque bon...


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2018)

debout, paske lheur a changé


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2018)

Rien envie de faire ce matin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2018)

Je suis au taff
Et la machine a kawa est toujours aussi...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2018)

Pas de boulot pour moi aujourd'hui


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2018)

ET OH JE FAIS PARTI DU CLUB MACG !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> ET OH JE FAIS PARTI DU CLUB MACG !!!!!!!!!



Ca s'arrose


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je suis au taff
> Et la machine a kawa est toujours aussi...



Ici il parait qu'il est bon, mais je n'en bois pas.
On voit meme les grains bouger et on les entends se faire broyer 
Après, il parait aussi que parfois, sur certaines machines, ce n'est pas bon.
C'est arrivé a des collègues à l'étage du dessus... il ont du aller la machine suivante 

Enfin bon, le café est gratuit, y'pas'quoi s'plaindre.


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca s'arrose



Vas te baigner dans la cascade du herisson si t'es cap


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Vas te baigner dans la cascade du herisson si t'es cap


N'insiste pas , je ferais pas une photo


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2018)

0,29€ tout de même !
Eh ben je le trouve pas super...mais j'y vais le matin et l'après-midi 

#faible


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2018)

moi j'en boit rarement car après je ne suis pas bien... faut dire que sur la machine, je met 5/5 pour le café et 1/5 pour le sucre.
il faudrait que j'essaye avec 1/5, mais c'est n'est peut être de l'eau colorée


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2018)

t'es faible, mais ca te laisse quand meme 30 ct que tu peux économiser pour ton prochain téléphone.
ca sera soit plus long, soit un plus petit téléphone.


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2018)

j'ai vu que je n'étais pas dans les membres notables.
par contre, jura y est.
forcément, s'il ne travaille pas le lundi, alors il a plus de temps pour poster n'importe quoi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2018)

Mon mobile j'en prend pas soin.
Donc 300€ max comme tarif et pour l'instant ça me réussit pas trop mal.

Par contre... un bon resto... je dis pas Non


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2018)

Bon le resto c'était hier


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2018)

Et oh la modération !!!
C'est quoi ça ??
https://forums.macg.co/threads/transfere-fichiers-ibook-vers-pc.1303280/page-3#post-13267486

C'est la marche nordique ou la cascade du hérisson qui fait ça ??? Où les deux ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2018)

Chut !

Appel pas les modos, ils seraient capable de venir...ou pire de rester içi !


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> ...ou pire de rester içi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2018)

On est bien d'accord...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Chut !
> 
> Appel pas les modos, ils seraient capable de venir...ou pire de rester içi !



Je suis toujours la


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Et oh la modération !!!
> C'est quoi ça ??
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/transfere-fichiers-ibook-vers-pc.1303280/page-3#post-13267486
> 
> C'est la marche nordique ou la cascade du hérisson qui fait ça ??? Où les deux ???


C'est le steack au poivre et morilles qui ne passe pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2018)

Il faut mâcher le steak...

*Soupir*


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il faut mâcher le steak...
> 
> *Soupir*



Un charolais ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2018)

Eh voilà ca reparle de bouffe !

Merde kwa, un peu d'imagination !

On pourrait parler d'autres choses comme par exemple


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2018)

ah oui par exemple c'est bien ça !!!


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2018)

C'est pas mal en effet


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2018)

En vous remerciant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2018)

La Pluie 
Ca me donne envie de faire pipi

*rime moyennement riche*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2018)

Manger debout dans un temps de merde...

J'aime mon métier...


----------



## flotow (27 Mars 2018)

mais que fais tu donc.
tu as une machine a café mais tu manges dehors.

c'est louche !


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> En vous remerciant !


Non, non, c'est en vous souhaitant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> mais que fais tu donc.
> tu as une machine a café mais tu manges dehors.
> 
> c'est louche !



Je prend soin de mes collègues = je leur épargne l'odeur des frites et du poulet.

A la base, ca devait être chaud... mais vu le temps dehors...


----------



## flotow (27 Mars 2018)

il était comment le poulet ? et les frites ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2018)

oubliable


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2018)

Elle est Belge ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2018)

Pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2018)

Une fois !

Voilà... ca c'est fait...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Une fois !
> 
> Voilà... ca c'est fait...


Certain ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2018)

Oui.

Je suis un bobo parisien qui porte des chemises à carreaux donc les clichés, ca me connait !


----------



## flotow (27 Mars 2018)

Y'a une tâche d'huile bio dessus ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2018)

Une tache de frite ?


----------



## flotow (28 Mars 2018)

La marche nordique


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2018)

Pas a cette heure !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2018)

Pas d'huile bio mais de quinoa.

Mettez vous up to date menfin !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2018)

/mode faisez pas chier : décalage horaire et choc thermique ON


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2018)

ch'tite nature !

EH LES GENS !
C'est le moment d'emmerder le trooper ! 
A L'ASSAUT !!!


----------



## flotow (28 Mars 2018)

le choc thermique... bah bien sur...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2018)

c'est le choc agique !

EH BIM !!!


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2018)

Quel choc !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2018)

Passer de 34°C + soleil à 6°C + pluie, ça fait un choc


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2018)

Gardez votre bonheur Mr !

Ici c'est la France donc ça va Mal, par définition !


----------



## flotow (28 Mars 2018)

34, t'es parti sur quelle planete ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2018)

Juste en Martinique


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2018)

Au fait...

/slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2018)

Ca n'intéresse personne ca !

Ch'te jure...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2018)

Si, moi.


----------



## flotow (28 Mars 2018)

Champignon


----------



## flotow (28 Mars 2018)

/slap himeji


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Passer de 34°C + soleil à 6°C + pluie, ça fait un choc


Les armures de l'empire ne sont pas climatisées ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2018)

/slap himeji


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2018)

/kick Himeji

Y'en a qui vont se taper des nervous breakdown s'ils continuent !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2018)

Dis donc sale pourriture communiss'...

Tu vas me laisser flooder peinard ou bien ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2018)

Kwa ?

Tu veux te batt' ?

Le Trooper est de retour et je connais l'emplacement du robinet de vidange de sa poche d'armure.

Alors fais gaffe !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Les armures de l'empire ne sont pas climatisées ?



Si, mais malgré la qualité du modèle Mk VII, on arrive aux limites des possibilités de ce matériel.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2018)

/slap PL avec une batte lestée


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mars 2018)

/défonce gKatarn avec un rayon de l'Etoile de la Mort.

Pardon aux gens qui étaient autour... tout autour même...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> /slap himeji





Jura39 a dit:


> /slap himeji





petit_louis a dit:


> /kick Himeji
> 
> Y'en a qui vont wse taper des nervous breakdown s'ils continuent !



Faites gaffe. J’ai un sabre japonais.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> /défonce gKatarn avec un rayon de l'Etoile de la Mort.



Tu as des fantasmes assez particuliers.


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Faites gaffe. J’ai un sabre japonais.





gKatarn a dit:


> Tu as des fantasmes assez particuliers.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mars 2018)




----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2018)

le weekend c'est ce soir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
maintenant, y'a plus qu'à ce qu'il fasse beau... et c'est pas gagné !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2018)

Pffff mème pas peur !


----------



## peyret (29 Mars 2018)

J'ai supposé une panne des serveurs de macgé de 14 h --> 18 h 00 ?
(pas de connexion entre ces heures)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2018)

tu su put(e) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mars 2018)

Elle est bizarre cette photo satellite.
Suisse ?

Sinon mOOOSsieur Trooper mes fantasmes se portent très bien sans vous.
Ils vous demande aussi de leur rendre le bikini de Princesse Leia que vous leur avez emprunté.


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2018)

C'est pas la suisse ! 
C'est un pays qui a un (petit) bord de mer.


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2018)

Stéphanie de Monaco !?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2018)

Vous m’avez dit de dire Hardy !!!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2018)

C'est vendredi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mars 2018)

Nom de Zeus !

Un weekend de 3 jours en approche !

\o/


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2018)

4 jours de weekend stp.


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2018)

4 jours de weekend stp.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mars 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ils vous demande aussi de leur rendre le bikini de Princesse Leia que vous leur avez emprunté.



Non, le bikini de la princesse Leia a été confisqué par les troupes impériales : arme de destruction massive


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2018)

Monaco, et puis quoi encore !!!


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> pays qui a un (petit) bord de mer


étranglé par Trieste​


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> étranglé par Trieste​


Exactement !!
Enfin quelqu'un qui sait regarder une carte... ou utiliser internet


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2018)

Ou les deux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mars 2018)

Groland ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mars 2018)

A propos de Groland :
http://www.lemonde.fr/actualite-medias/article/2018/03/30/christophe-salengro-le-president-de-l-emission-de-canal-groland-est-mort_5278555_3236.html

Putain de merde...


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mars 2018)

The show must go on


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2018)

C'est bien vrai


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mars 2018)

The lessive must go on


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2018)

Il faut bien enlever les taches de quinoa.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mars 2018)

Mais carrément !

Et ca rend les fibres si soyeuse que la jalousie des non-parisiens glisse dessus !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2018)

Omo Micro ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mars 2018)

Je m'insurge !

Nous sommes taquin et nous avons du caractère..mais de la a nous comparer à des singes !

J'exige réparation !


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2018)

Alala, ce printemps en bord de mer. 18°, un petit vent, une mer tellement bleue...


Et puis, que ce que ce l'on mange bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2018)

Decrit bien manger stp...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'exige réparation !



C'est quoi la panne ?


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Decrit bien manger stp...


Ça serait trop long à tout écrire. 
Mais c'était vraiment bon. Et ça sera pareil ce soir. 

Il se passe comment votre weekend de trois (hihi) jours ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2018)

Il s'annonce reposant et calme sur le plan alimentaire.

Bref conforme à mes attentes.


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il s'annonce calme sur le plan alimentaire


Pense à te sustenter et t'hydrater entre deux épisodes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2018)

Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi tu parles !

La c'est Pacific Rim et des amandes !

EH BIM !!!!


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2018)

C'est bien ça Pacific Rim ??!


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est bien ça Pacific Rim ??!


Scénario classique (les soit-disants obsolètes vont sauver la planète pendant que les super nouveaux de la mort qui tue se font laminer), traité en mode Délire total. J'ai bien aimé.


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est bien ça Pacific Rim ??!







*Tchin !*​


----------



## flotow (2 Avril 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Scénario classique (les soit-disants obsolètes vont sauver la planète pendant que les super nouveaux de la mort qui tue se font laminer), traité en mode Délire total. J'ai bien aimé.



Ici y avait Dinner for Schmucks, mais c'était tellement mauvais que j'ai vite arrêté...
C'est la version américaine d'un Dinner de Cons. Mais ça n'a pas grand chose à voir je trouve. 



aCLR a dit:


> *Tchin !*​



C'est bon ça (aussi) ??!


----------



## flotow (2 Avril 2018)

Il est où petit_louis ??!
Force pas sur le chocolat !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Avril 2018)

BUUUUURPS !

Je vais rester digérer sur le dos un moment...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2018)

C'est la sieste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Avril 2018)

Du tout !

Je fais une expérience pour voir si je peux remplacer mon sang par du Gras ou du Sucre.

Eh bien disons que l'expérience est en cours


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2018)

Brups...mais puissance beaucoup...


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2018)

essaye le gras sucré
une petite tranche de pain, une petite épaisseur de gras, deux cuillères a soupes de sucre.
quelques secondes au chaud

déguste !!


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2018)

j'ai ramené quelques produits slovènes qui n'attendent que d'être dégustés


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

Rien ne tel qu'un bon foie gras !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> j'ai ramené quelques produits slovènes qui n'attendent que d'être dégustés


Tu étais en Slovénie ?


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu étais en Slovénie ?


Et ouais !!
La mer, la montagne, tout ça !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2018)

C'est bon la bouffe Slovénique ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> essaye le gras sucré
> une petite tranche de pain, une petite épaisseur de gras, deux cuillères a soupes de sucre.
> quelques secondes au chaud



:vomi:


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est bon la bouffe Slovénique ?



J'ai pris du poisson en bord de mer, de la viande en montagne.

Là, j'ai ramené du Jost, du Dolimar, et deux autres dont j'ai oublié le nom.
Du vin, de l'huile d'olive, du sel...
Des saucisses (pas encore goûtées) viande/fromage.

Je ferais un point bouffe ce soir.


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> :vomi:



T'es pas un amoureux du gout délicieux.
Ca se voit tout de suite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> T'es pas un amoureux du gout délicieux.
> Ca se voit tout de suite.



Le post du mois ! De l'année ! Voir plus !

Le pov' a une excuse : son casque pas conçu pour l'apéro et plus si affinités


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2018)

Dsl, mais apéro de gras sucré c'est pas mon truc


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2018)

il est où le petit_louis ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2018)

Dehors ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> il est où le petit_louis ?


1) DTC*
2) A la recherche d'un resto Slovène
3) Devant une pizza et un cherry-coke
4) Stéphanie de Monaco


*dans ta cuisine


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Avril 2018)

C'est pas faux !


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

Soit c'est #2, soit c'est #7 !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Avril 2018)

bon il est où le Comuniss' avec sa bouffe ?

Il fait faim kwa...

ZUT !


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

J'ai goûté le Dimar (fromage fumé) avec du pain.
C'est pas mal, mais ça devrait être mieux avec du vin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Avril 2018)

Ca se présente bien !

Et pour le reste ?
Nous lâches pas en route


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

Alors je viens de finir la Domača suha klobasa, une saucisse sèche fumée. C'est pas mal, mais j'ai oublié de prendre du pain et du beurre pour aller avec. J'aime bien.


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

Bon, je prépare l'eau pour la kranjska klobasa, une saucisse fumée qu'il faut faire bouillir quelques instants. 
Il devrait y avoir du fromage dedans. Je vous tiens au courant !!


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

Que je vais manger en buvant un petit Teran (vin rouge de la région du Kras).


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2018)

La saucisse c'est celle au choux du Jura ! 
ne changeons pas nos valeurs


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Que je vais manger en buvant un petit Teran (vin rouge de la région du Kras).



Pas de vin jaune ?


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de vin jaune ?


J'ai aussi du Sladki Muskat, mais je ne l'ai pas ouvert.

Je viens de manger un morceau de Jost, un fromage à pâte dure (et cuite ?).
C'est pas mal. On dirait du Dimar avant qu'il soit fumé.

Bon en fait, la kranjska klobasa, ca peut aussi se manger froid sans même avoir à faire quoique ce soit. C'est déjà cuit.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai aussi du Sladki Muskat, mais je ne l'ai pas ouvert.
> 
> Je viens de manger un morceau de Jost, un fromage à pâte dure (et cuite ?).
> C'est pas mal. On dirait du Dimar avant qu'il soit fumé.
> ...



Une extraterrestre  ??


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

Tout ca, ca me fait penser qu'il faudrait que je fasse un weekend en Italie pour ramener des trucs...


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

Bon la saucisse chaude est meilleure que froide. Par contre pas de fromage.
Le Teran est bon et va bien avec. J'ai aussi ouvert le Tolbiac Planika, sensé être la rolls du fromage slovène.

Bah, ça va, je mange bien.

Et toi petit_louis, tu manges un burger fast food ce soir ??!


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2018)

Rien ne vaut une bonne raclette au mont d’or


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2018)

Le soir je prends un repas léger : rouleau de printemps et chips a la truffe (+bonus chips a la crevette)


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2018)

/mode j'ai super bien dîner hier soir dans un resto 1* de la vallée de Chevreuse.


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2018)

balance le nom !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2018)

Je vais être hors charte, c'est de la pub


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2018)

JE TE COUVRE !

Les amis... nan
Les connaissances... nan
Les pseudos anonymes sont fait pour ca ! Voilà... là, ça passe


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2018)

Beaucoup de questions au standard pour toi flotow pour savoir si le nom des aliments sont vrais ou si tu les a trouvés en laissant tes mains tombés sur ton clavier ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2018)

La Table des Blot, à Dampierre en Yvelines :miam:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2018)

Que tu es faible !

Mais c'est pour la bonne cause...


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Beaucoup de questions au standard pour toi flotow pour savoir si le nom des aliments sont vrais ou si tu les a trouvés en laissant tes mains tombés sur ton clavier ?



Cher petit_louis,

Tout est vrai, et l'exactitude des données est garantie par mon ventre (et mon bon goût).
Profite bien de tes chips aux crevettes... ils n'arrivent même pas à la cheville de ce que j'ai mangé hier.

xxx
flotow


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2018)

gkatkat, c'est noté
j'y penserais dans 8 mois quand je passerai par là bas


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2018)

je viens de recevoir une sondage pour savoir si la cantine du bureau était bien


----------



## peyret (5 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Rien ne vaut une bonne raclette au mont d’or



C'est donner de la confiture aux cochons.....


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2018)

le cochon, c'est bien aussi en saucisse
ou en saucisson


----------



## peyret (5 Avril 2018)

On dit aussi que dans le cochon "tout est bon"....


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2018)

cari la pat'cochon...
:love:

y'a un petit restaurant a Petite Île fait ça parfaitement bien.
mais je peux pas balancer, ça serait de la pub :O


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2018)

NAN MAIS ARRETEZ AVEC CA !!!

Faites tourner vos adresses kwa !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2018)

Tiens...
C'est une bonne idée ça...


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2018)

t'es prêt a donner combien ?
je te passe mon paypal, fait un virement
si ça me convient, je partagerai


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2018)

non en fait je pensais créer un forum pour ça mais j'en vois de vieux à ce sujet...

Comme c'est pas chez moi, j'ose pas dépoussiérer !



Je ferais ça se week-end l temps de préparer la salle...


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2018)

j'ai fait une recherche...
j'ai retrouvé À qui qu'il est c'logo? et Voici mon gant...

mais pas de fil avec des adresses...


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2018)

deterre !!


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2018)

Nécrophile


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> non en fait je pensais créer un forum pour ça


la fourchette de le bar de la terrasse ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2018)

La Terrasse de la Cave, souvenirs


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> la fourchette de le bar de la terrasse ?



Dans le genre


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> cari la pat'cochon...
> :love:
> 
> y'a un petit restaurant a Petite Île fait ça parfaitement bien.
> mais je peux pas balancer, ça serait de la pub :O



Oh , c'est pas bien de faire de la pub


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2018)

L'ancien publicitaire que je suis vous le dit : quand c'est bon ca peut pas faire de mal !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2018)

C’est pas un slogan


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2018)

Ca parle, ca parle, mais toujours pas de le couteau de la fourchette de le bar de la terrasse !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2018)

Que d'la gueule le p'tit louis. D'ailleurs, j'y pense :

/slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Je cherche une poutre en fer auto portée et 6 tabourets de bar !

Il faut que cela comme moi, classe ! Sinon aucun intérêt !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Fer forgé ou ou bois de chêne pour les tables ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Quand tu poses de vraies questions y'a plus personne...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Buffet ou service à la table ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Ticket resto ou CB ou paiement sans contact ?


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2018)

pas de tickets resto ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Une licence IV est elle nécessaire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Les modos doivent ils être taxés ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

La présence d'un micro-onde dans la salle est elle justifiée ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2018)

Avec toutes les questions que PL se pose, il n’est pas prêt d’être ouvert le machin.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> pas de tickets resto ici



Ah si , je suis pour le ticket resto


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> L'ancien publicitaire que je suis vous le dit : quand c'est bon ca peut pas faire de mal !



C’est toi qui faisait croire à la ménagère que la lessive Y était mieux que les autres car elle enlevait vraiment toutes les taches après lui avoir fait croire que la lessive X était mieux que les autres car elle enlevait vraiment toutes les taches.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Le Mot de passe de Wifi Linux R0XX ?
Ou il faut encore plus de X ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Le flood c'est du comestible ou du buvible ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2018)

Les deux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2018)

Pour la déco, que du bois. Japanese style.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Un apéro offert pour Himeji !

L'orchestre... ca fait trop non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Les calories sur les menus ?
C'est pas too much ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Parking avec quel quota de place handicapé ?

On est d'accord, vu ce qui traine ici, ça va faire beaucoup de peinture bleue !

PS : EH BIM !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Le toit en tôle ondulé, ca fait un peu "paillote" vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## peyret (6 Avril 2018)

Et avec vue sur la mer.... je suppose ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2018)

Qui amène les danseuses ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Les calories sur les menus ?
> C'est pas too much ?



Tu peux lancer une mode.



petit_louis a dit:


> Le toit en tôle ondulé, ca fait un peu "paillote" vous trouvez pas ?



Pour un lieu classe, ça le fait pas trop.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qui amène les danseuses ?



Et les p... ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Et les p... ?


C'est pas pareil ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Non ! aucune auge ne sera implantée devant l'entrée !
Nous ne sommes pas au Far-West !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas pareil ?



Pas forcément.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2018)

J’ai trouvé ce qu’il nous faut et qui sera raccord avec le standing du lieu : des geishas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2018)

Bon vous verrez le résultat ce week-end de toute façon ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2018)

Des geishas , c'est une bonne idée


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2018)

kranjska klobasa


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2018)

Une saucisse de Slovenie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Avril 2018)

Voila c'est ouvert


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2018)

Déja ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Avril 2018)

Oui. Même les fotes d'ortografe sont encore là, fonce


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Avril 2018)

Un rayon de soleil et tout Paris est en terrasse de bistrot.

Brave petit !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2018)

Bande de pochtron


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2018)

J'ai pris de l'eau à midi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Avril 2018)

Une pietra rossa pour moi...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2018)

C'est bon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Avril 2018)

Avec ce beau temps, j'en ai bien profité !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2018)

Ca bosse ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2018)

Yes, pas toi on dirait


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2018)

chut !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2018)

Heureusement que je tire le premier jeune sauvageon d'imperméable...*doute*...enfin membre des forces de l'Empire kwa !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2018)

/slaps p_l


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2018)

cette phrase passe-partout...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2018)

"Le Petit bonhomme en mousse..."

p_l <- ménestrel de qualité depuis super longtemps


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2018)

/me slaps PL

Franchement, c’est mérité.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2018)

Tellement que...

/slaps p_l aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2018)

j'avoue...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2018)

*Blast* gKatarn pasque voilà kwa !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2018)

C'est vil, petit, mesquin et totalement injustifé


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2018)

Ca me décrit tellement bien !
On s'est déjà rencontré ?


----------



## peyret (10 Avril 2018)

Oui, au "bar de la terrasse"..... et la mer comme "horizon"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2018)

Destinée...la la la la la laaaa ! LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2018)

Lalalallal


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2018)

/me slaps Jura39

Je n’aime pas le foot.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2018)

Lalalalala


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2018)

Toussa toussa...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2018)

Orage, ô désespoir !


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2018)

La pluie c'est du pipi


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2018)

pipi de chat ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2018)

pipi d'ange !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2018)

c'est mieux !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2018)

:baille:


/slaps p_l pour se réveiller   

/slaps jura39 paske le footsaimal


----------



## flotow (11 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> pipi de chat ?





Romuald a dit:


> pipi d'ange !





Jura39 a dit:


> c'est mieux !



Consterné par vos réponses...
C'est nul et sans créativité


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Avril 2018)

5 lettres ?

Je propose "boule"


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2018)

Au moins un qui suit


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2018)

/slaps


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2018)

Un petit brups pour moi, un grand brups pour l'humanité !

Si c'est vrai !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2018)

*sifflote*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2018)

Temps du week end en approche = moisi
Temps de la prochaine semaine de travail = ensoleillé

Si je tenais le process résponable du climat...


----------



## flotow (13 Avril 2018)

20 C, 11h de soleil
samedi se profile bien

par contre, ça sera couvert dimanche


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2018)

Nuageux dans le jura avec quelques éclaircies 

Bref 
bon week end


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Avril 2018)

Brups...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2018)

Voilà qui est intéressant et relance le débat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Avril 2018)

*Comate*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Avril 2018)

*Comate, mais au travail*


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2018)

C'est bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Avril 2018)

Disons que je reste constant !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2018)

Pas mieux : /slaps p_l


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2018)

/slaps PL également.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2018)

Ah ouais, bonne idée !

 /slaps p_l


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Avril 2018)

Enfin bref...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2018)

/slaps PL aussi


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2018)

Oui mais c'est du plagiat ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2018)

/slaps Jura39

Copieur !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2018)

/ slaps


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2018)

Rien ne vaut l'original, méfiez vous des contrefaçons.

*Romuald fout une paire de baffe à petit_louis*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> / slaps



Dans le vide.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2018)

Baffe dans ta gueulle


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2018)

J'ai les joues qui pique...

Qui a osé ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2018)

...nt


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

j'y suis pour rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2018)

une belle bande de lascar ces modos !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2018)

/blast p_l


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2018)

/me utilise la Force sur les médisants

Ca va chier dans les ventilos !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2018)

Projection de merde... tous aux abris !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2018)

/deflecteurs ON


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

ventilateurs en fonctionnement


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2018)

Piou piou piou piou !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2018)

C'est le bruit des p'tits s de cac qui ous frôlent !

En son THX of course


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

un pet de nonne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2018)

C'est bon ça !!!


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2018)

Yes yes yes


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2018)

Rien...

Voila...

C'est tout...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2018)

Que les choses soient limpides : je HAIS les téléphones mobiles pour écrire du texte dessus...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2018)

Ben abstiens toi alors


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2018)

Il me faut une tablette !
tu connaitrais pas une marque de tablette ?


----------



## peyret (19 Avril 2018)

Celle-ci ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2018)

Ou celle ci ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben abstiens toi alors



Tout à fait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2018)

Jura39 remporte le gros lot !

Ca tourne sous quel chocolat ?
On m'a dis qu'il y a des chocolats libre et d'autres non ?

Des infos à ce sujet ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben abstiens toi alors



Je peux pas : j'ai rien à dire ! Il faut que cela se sache !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2018)

/me slaps PL 

Quand on n’a rien à dire, il faut fermer sa gueule.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2018)

Samedi je souffle dans les culs


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2018)

A St Claude... Tiens donc, cela me fait penser à un truc...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2018)

Comme tu a du gout , tu pense surement aux diamants


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Avril 2018)

La solitude du trooper...
Pathétique !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> A St Claude... Tiens donc, cela me fait penser à un truc...



Une histoire de p...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Avril 2018)

Pipe n'est pas un gros mot !

C'est même un tableau de Magritte il me semble


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Avril 2018)

Quelle bande de prude vous faites !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2018)

Je suis moi-même un fils de prude.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2018)

À tout hasard, je recherche un catalogue d'échantillons de papiers peints _seventies_ plutôt dans les tons brun et orange.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2018)

Beurk


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Avril 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> À tout hasard, je recherche un catalogue d'échantillons de papiers peints _seventies_ plutôt dans les tons brun et orange.



Il me reste la couleur dont vous parlez mais j'ai encore mes posters de Salut le Copains qui sont punaisés dessus !
Est ce que je vous le met de côté ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2018)

J'ai bobo a la tête


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il me reste la couleur dont vous parlez mais j'ai encore mes posters de Salut le Copains qui sont punaisés dessus !
> Est ce que je vous le met de côté ?


Does it looks like that ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2018)

OMG !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Avril 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Does it looks like that ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 122165



C'est bien lui ! Mes yeux s'en souviennent... Il hante mes nuits d'ailleurs...

Je reste à ta disposition pour un envoi à l'agence des P&T dès que tu m'aurais donné ton adresse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Avril 2018)

Jeudi c'est le pot du service et j'ai plus un rond.

Envoi RESTE au 8 bouse bouse et tu recevras en remerciement mes bons plans restos sur Paris ! (Accessible uniquement aux possesseurs de CB Premium)

La Chance 'tain...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2018)

Tu nous prends pour des pigeons !


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Jeudi c'est le pot du service et j'ai plus un rond.
> 
> Envoi RESTE au 8 bouse bouse et tu recevras en remerciement mes bons plans restos sur Paris ! (Accessible uniquement aux possesseurs de CB Premium)
> 
> La Chance 'tain...


J'n'ai pas trouvé la touche bouze sur mon bibop !?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu nous prends pour des pigeons !


Avec de petits pois?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Avril 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> J'n'ai pas trouvé la touche bouze sur mon bibop !?



Astuce  :
1 barbu, c'est un barbu;
3 barbus ce sont des barbouzes.

Voila, tu as tous les éléments entre tes mains, fais en bon usage !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Avril 2018)

Mail de relance
Importance Haute 





petit_louis a dit:


> Jeudi c'est le pot du service et j'ai plus un rond.
> 
> Envoi RESTE au 8 bouse bouse et tu recevras en remerciement mes bons plans restos sur Paris ! (Accessible uniquement aux possesseurs de CB Premium)
> 
> La Chance 'tain...



Allez kwa... sinon c'est le trooper...
Or un trooper c'est pas comestible...le truc inutile...


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mail de relance
> Importance Haute
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Avril 2018)

Mignonne la serveuse !

J'achè... non pardon : Je loue !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Avril 2018)

Bon comme j'ai un minimum de dignité, je ne suis pas allé au pot..

#fier
#monventrefaitbeaucoupdebruit
#jaienfinrecumapaie
#cestpratiquefinalementlesticketsresto


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Avril 2018)

Et je ne parle pas de ce que vous m'avez envoyé...

Mourirez tous !!!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2018)

J'ai mangé une tatin ce midi. Miam


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Avril 2018)

Fire on the Trooper !

Quoi lequel ? Ah le p'tit fils de Hutt, il se cache parmis ses congénères !


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2018)

/slaps pl   



'tin, ça fait du bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2018)

/slaps PL   

J’ai besoin de me défouler (c’est ce qui se passe quand tu es entouré de cons au boulot).


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Avril 2018)

LOL...

...ou pas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Avril 2018)

Il reste 20 minutes pour profiter de notre promotion charcuterie/libraire.

Une choucroute offerte pour l'achat d'un livre de V Hugo !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2018)

J'arrive trop tard


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mai 2018)

/baille


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2018)

Prouve le !

J'veux dire.. avec ton casque, c'est difficile de te croire !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mai 2018)

/slaps p_l avec son casque pour lui prouver


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mai 2018)

Chaque slaps tue un modo !

Faisez gaffe les gens !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2018)

Gniark !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2018)

/mode grand week-end dans le sud H - 3


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2018)

Tu lances tes invit's pour le barbec' ?

Je reçois pas tes mails donc bon... j'anticipe !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mai 2018)

hoooooooo...

Je n'ai visiblement toujours pas reçu ton invit'


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2018)

Ben non, c'est ballot hein. Et puis là, je suis rentré


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mai 2018)

Groumph...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2018)

Ça, c’est ce qui s’appelle prendre un vent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Mai 2018)

Remue pas le blaster dans la plaie !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2018)

Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mai 2018)

Une pinte d'eau fraîche svp !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mai 2018)

J'avoue...
le film "It" c'était pas si mal...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mai 2018)

/mode grognon faisez pas chier


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2018)

Viens içi que je te fasse des chatouilles...

Ah oui... mais non en fait...

Toi et ton armure...ça devient limite obsessionnel !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mai 2018)

Un : je suis pas chatouilleux 
Deux : faisez moi pas chier toujours
Trois : tu veux un coup de blaster impérial ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2018)

Brups...

Y'a un smiley Brups sur les ichoses ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2018)

Ah oui c'est hors-sujet sans doute...

Merci a la modernisation d'avoir fait son taff...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mai 2018)

Ici à le taff c'est tranquillou...

Personne dans les transports à Paris, c'est un signe aussi !

Et vous ? En Province ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mai 2018)

Merci de me donner l'antenne !

Donc ici depuis l'hélico MacG on va pas se mentir, on va pas vous mentir : On se fait GRAAAVE chier !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mai 2018)

Parce que y'a personne dans les rues !

La France a peur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mai 2018)

Je propose que nous prenions un instant pour analyser ce problème


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ici à le taff c'est tranquillou...
> 
> Personne dans les transports à Paris, c'est un signe aussi !
> 
> Et vous ? En Province ?



Chez moi, super week-end ensoleillé. Mais là, ça se couvre et il pourrait y avoir des orages.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Parce que y'a personne dans les rues !
> 
> La France a peur !



Roger Gicquel, sors de ce corps !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je propose que nous prenions un instant pour analyser ce problème



Je ne peux pas : j’ai piscine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mai 2018)

Voilà.

Tout est dit, pas vrai ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Voilà.
> 
> Tout est dit, pas vrai ?



Vrai !

Et c’est tant mieux car je n’avais pas fini de disserter sur l’influence de la rotation de la queue de la vache au Pôle Nord sur le climat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mai 2018)

Toujours en toute franchisitude...

La vue d'hélicoptère dans mon 30 m2 ca donne rien !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2018)

Je cherche un mec pour me remplacer demain


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mai 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ici à le taff c'est tranquillou...



Idem, à l'apéro / bbq


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Idem, à l'apéro / bbq


à 9h46. tu m'étonnes qu'après les troupes de l'empire se fassent mettre une tôle par la résistance !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2018)

A la tienne


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2018)

MAIS STOP !
ZUT KWA !!!

En plus ca n'intéresse personne tes BBQ !
Y'a un coin de gazon dans l'Etoile Noire ?
Non ! Alors bon...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2018)

Kawaii !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mai 2018)

Faut aimer le rose


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Faut aimer le rose



Si tu préfères le jaune et le marron, tu as le train Pokémon.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2018)

Jaune et marron ? Comme les slips tricolores ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2018)

Stentor !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2018)

C'est fort !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Jaune et marron ? Comme les slips tricolores ?



Comme les slips des vieux qui ne se contrôlent plus.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2018)

Qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2018)

Ton père !!!

Je ne suis pas ton père !!!

Maintenant file dans ta chambre et trouve pas toi un emploi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?



La mère de Kate.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2018)

C'est sans fin ma parole...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2018)

Point final.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2018)

Ah ce niveau je pense plus qu'il faut faire appel aux poings...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2018)

Non. Un bon coup de blaster en revanche...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mai 2018)

/blast gKatarn


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mai 2018)

Ah oui... C'est pas mal...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2018)

/blast gKatarn
> invalid command

/blast petit_louis
> command accepted
> loading cells
> acquisition mode
> fire
> target eliminated
> good job Trooper


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mai 2018)

Comme quoi Powershell c'est bien mieux que Swift !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2018)

Bon qu'est ce qu'on a en cuisine aujourd'hui ?

Un truc de frais si possible...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mai 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2018)

Bof


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2018)

Je vote pour !
c'est frais le persil !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2018)

facile à digérer en plus !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juin 2018)

Need fraîcheur...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juin 2018)

Qui a la télécommande pour le Soleil ?

Ca suffit les conneries !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Qui a la télécommande pour le Soleil ?
> 
> Ca suffit les conneries !!!



Bonne question.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Qui a la télécommande pour le Soleil ?
> 
> Ca suffit les conneries !!!


C'est moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Juin 2018)

Pas de panique mes fans !

Je suis toujours dans le coin à vous lire avec grand plaisir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2018)

Il est bien aCLR... vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2018)

Euh… Ai-je le droit de répondre à cette question ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2018)

Non, pas assez balèze


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2018)

Cunnard !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2018)

Pour être sûr...

On est d'accord que l'été monte au casque de certain ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2018)

Le casque de l'armure des stormtroopers est une merveille de technologie impériale. Il n'est en aucun cas perturbé par une montée des températures.

Tu veux un coup de blaster ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2018)

Non


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2018)

Tu fais bien.


----------



## flotow (28 Juin 2018)

aCLR le *malin* a réussi a détourner tout le monde de ce fil fantastique
donc je suis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu fais bien.



En même temps, même s’il ne le demande pas,...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2018)

/blast p_l


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juin 2018)

Sinon...

Kiki vient dans ma bande pour renverser aCLR ?

Pasque bon... ça va 2 minutes...


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2018)

/blast p_l, oh baby one more time


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juin 2018)

Non mais... Perdez pas d'temps avec le trooper...

Sérieux !


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sinon...
> 
> Kiki vient dans ma bande pour renverser aCLR ?
> 
> Pasque bon... ça va 2 minutes...



Connaissez-vous le boomerang ?!

Nan !?

Ne partez pas, j'vous esplique rapidement en quoi ça consiste !

C'est un machin à la forme un peu courbe que tu lances dans les airs comme tu lancerais un bâton pour faire courir ton chien. Sauf que là, grâce à je ne sais trop quel phénomène magique, l'objet s'envole, tournoie dans le ciel et te revient dans la main sans que t'es eu besoin de bouger ! Même pas besoin de t'encombrer d'un clebs pour pratiquer cette activité sportive. Il faut juste assez d'espace autour de toi pour que le machin ne soit pas stopper dans sa trajectoire.

La durée du vol du boomerang dépend de la force avec laquelle tu le lances.

Elle dépend aussi du temps qu'il me faudra pour trouver une riposte à la hauteur du PL !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2018)

Pour la riposte, j'ai une idée : un bon coup de blaster impérial


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> un bon coup de blaser


C'est la dèche dans l'armée impériale, ils en sont réduits au calibre 12 :


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pour la riposte, j'ai une idée : un bon coup de blaser impérial



Il n'avait pas l'air trop d'accord avec ça hier…

Aurait-il changé d'avis aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juin 2018)

'fin bon tant qu'il nous embête pas ici.


Laissons le créé a foison, il va finir par s'épuiser à force...

Sinon je vous ca va ? Moi je souffre de la chaleur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juin 2018)

Toujours un plaisir de te lire l'Homme Invisible !

Oui un Orangina bien frais stp !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juin 2018)

Oui y'en a qui craque en ce moment...

La chaleur si tu veux mon avis...


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2018)

Vas-y, Péel, fais-toi plais'
Rince-toi le gosier à l'œil tout le weekend,
C'est pour moi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pour la riposte, j'ai une idée : un bon coup de blaser impérial



Sans doute. Mais il faut être équipé.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2018)

Un petit Château La Verrière blanc bien frais en terrasse pour se remettre de la chaleur qui monte.


----------



## Bartolomeo (30 Juin 2018)

Ti-punch tiède ... jus de soleil et rien d'autre ... la meilleure façon de voir la vie en rose, c'est d'avoir les yeux rouges !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Juin 2018)

Envoyez fraîcheur au 8 bouse bouse !
Bien fraîche svp !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2018)

Envoyez plutôt blast for PL au 8 bouse bouse !

Un bon coup !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juillet 2018)

Cette nuit, j'ai eu tellement chaud que je commençais à avoir froid !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2018)

Hin hin hin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juillet 2018)

'bécile !

/blast gKatarn


----------



## peyret (2 Juillet 2018)

çà va ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Juillet 2018)

Brups...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2018)

Tu pourrais te tenir correctement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me blast p_l


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Juillet 2018)

peyret a dit:


> çà va ?



Fais chaud dans les godasses ... et toi ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2018)

Vacances J-2 

/blast p_l paske je pourrai pas en vacances


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Juillet 2018)

\o/

Fout l'camp !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Juillet 2018)

Mais pas trop longtemps hein...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2018)

Juste deux semaines au soleil


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2018)

/blast p_l one again yeah


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2018)

25° tranquille ici


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Un petit Château La Verrière



Direction La Défense ?


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2018)

Cherche âme charitable pour idée de weekend, max 3j au départ de Munich... pour dans deux semaines

Pfff, ca va être trop cher...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Direction La Défense ?



Non, bordeaux blanc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Direction La Défense ?



Non c'est les travaux !
il faudra changer à Versailles Chantiers


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Non c'est les travaux !
> il faudra changer à Versailles Chantiers


hin hin hin quelle surprise


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juillet 2018)

ATTENTION !!!

De la fausse potion magique est en vente sur le forum de MacGe.
Ne riez pas, aCLR en a bu et voyez ce qu'il est devenu !

La bonne nouvelle, la circulation est fluide : seulement 10 minutes d''attente à partir de ce post.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2018)

/me pense que les vacances au soleil, saibien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Juillet 2018)

On est bien sans l'ôt casqué... décontracté du blaster...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2018)

/me slaps PL

En l’absence du Trooper, il faut maintenir les bonnes pratiques.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2018)

T'as raison ! C'était un coup à ce qu'il prenne le melon…


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> T'as raison ! C'était un coup à ce qu'il prenne le melon…


Bof, maintenant il a un oignon.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juillet 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> /me slaps PL
> 
> En l’absence du Trooper, il faut maintenir les bonnes pratiques.



Headshot


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juillet 2018)

Non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2018)

Tu veux une baffe ?


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2018)

tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut tut tut tuuuuuuuut


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juillet 2018)

Non plus...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2018)

/me slaps PL, même en vacances


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2018)

et si pas en vacances ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2018)

oh mais ça c'est l'habitude.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me slaps PL, même en vacances



/me slaps PL avant de partir travailler.

Je sens que ça va être une bonne journée.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2018)

Ouais, une bonne paire de baffes le matin... d'ailleurs

/me slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juillet 2018)

Que vous visez mal...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2018)

/me slaps PL et celle-là c’est en plein dans sa face qu’elle atterrit.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2018)

Nouvelle dotation : j'ai touché un blaster lourd T-21B en remplacement de mon vieux E-11

Le E-11 :






Le T-21B :








/blast P_L


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2018)

Punaise ! Ça va être Hiroshima dans sa face !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2018)

C'est l'objectif


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nouvelle dotation : j'ai touché un blaster lourd T-21B en remplacement de mon vieux E-11
> 
> Le E-11 :
> 
> ...


La nouvelle collection de pistolets à eau est comment dire…


… REALISTIC !!!


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2018)

Dans quel état seront-ils demain ces supporters ?!


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2018)

Deux étoiles c'esrt deux fois plus de raisons de lever le coude !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2018)

Après un bal des pompiers et une folle nuit dans les pattes, ça va piquer devant la machine à café…


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2018)

Faudrait décréter un jour férié !?


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2018)

Ou deux !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2018)

En attendant…


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2018)

Donner deux étoiles à un football professionnel fera-t-il de lui un bon cuisinier ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2018)

/blast aCLR, cause de trop le garçon


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2018)

/slaps P_L, ça faisait longtemps


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2018)

Aie  !!


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2018)

Il a fondu au soleil, le p'tit ou quoi ?!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juillet 2018)

/back au taf, la loose


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juillet 2018)

/blast P_L pour se défouler


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2018)

/me slaps PL pour se défouler (journée de m...)


----------



## Ch@ton (23 Juillet 2018)

Je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir compris ce jeu, mais je suppose que l'essentiel est de participer...


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2018)

Bon bah

/slaps PL pour se défouler (journée de folie…)


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2018)

/reanimate P_L (demain la journée sera longue…)


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juillet 2018)

/blast P_L, pour se motiver


----------



## flotow (25 Juillet 2018)

Ch@ton a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir compris ce jeu, mais je suppose que l'essentiel est de participer...


en gros c'est ça

/slap ch@ton


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2018)

ou ça :

*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à flotow

*


----------



## flotow (25 Juillet 2018)

flotow dépose une petite boule rouge dans le panier de romuald...


----------



## Bartolomeo (26 Juillet 2018)

Y a comme un rat dans la soupe !


----------



## flotow (26 Juillet 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> ou ça :
> 
> *Romuald fout une paire de baffes à flotow
> 
> *


Vous, aCLR et Himeji aimez ça.

ah bah super !


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2018)

Ca leur rappelle le bon vieux temps du minifouinfouin (et accessoirement des boules rouges)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2018)

Vous écoutez Radio Nostalgie.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juillet 2018)

/slaps le vieux bouc


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /slaps le vieux bouc


Tant que tu slaps pas le bélier, ranafout'


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2018)

T'es né en avril ?!


----------



## flotow (26 Juillet 2018)

y'a quelqu'un qui a iMovie 9 ?
voila, ca m'évite d'ouvrir un fil...et il y a du traffic ici


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2018)

Essaie Windows Movie Maker plutôt ! Ça envoie…


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> y'a quelqu'un qui a iMovie 9 ?


To do :
- retrouver le MB blanc
- (essayer de) le redémarrer
- voir s'il est toujours sous SL
- voir s'il a imouvi nine
- /slaps flotow
- ...


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2018)

C'est fou ce que vous arrivez à faire avec les applescripts !


----------



## flotow (26 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est fou ce que vous arrivez à faire avec les applescripts !


si aCLR poste
    mettre une baffe a aCLR


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2018)

Et en plus il y a de la couleur ! <3


----------



## flotow (27 Juillet 2018)

Spotify qui mélange les fichiers sous les titres ...

In My Room qui est caché sous Little Honda
et
Little Honda qui est caché sous In My Room

c'est pas vraiment le même rythme !!

edit : en fait, c'est tout l'album qui est comme ça 

_woooooo hooooooo_


----------



## Ch@ton (27 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> ... voila, ca m'évite d'ouvrir un fil...et il y a du traffic ici


Moi aussi j'ai une question (et pas rien qu'une) : comment peut-on effacer des notifications dans notre profil ici sur le forum ? Je commence à en avoir beaucoup et voudrais en liquider quelques'unes, mais l'aide n'explique pas, comment...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2018)

Ch@ton a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai une question (et pas rien qu'une) : comment peut-on effacer des notifications dans notre profil ici sur le forum ? Je commence à en avoir beaucoup et voudrais en liquider quelques'unes, mais l'aide n'explique pas, comment...
> 
> Merci d'avance !



Il faut demander au Trooper de passer un coup de blaster. 

Sinon, il y a cette section du forum pour ce genre de questions.


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2018)

/me slaps himeji pour avoir donné une réponse intelligente dans ce fil

raison : Non mais ça va pas la tete, et puis quoi encore !!


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2018)

La faute à Toxoplasma gondii ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Il faut demander au Trooper de passer un coup de blaster.



Je réserve mon blaster pour les cas désespérés, P_L par exemple


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2018)

/blast P_L


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> /me slaps himeji pour avoir donné une réponse intelligente dans ce fil
> 
> raison : Non mais ça va pas la tete, et puis quoi encore !!



Gomen nasai.


----------



## Ch@ton (28 Juillet 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Il faut demander au Trooper de passer un coup de blaster.
> 
> Sinon, il y a cette section du forum pour ce genre de questions.


Merci Himeji ! Quand j'avais enfin trouvé la section d'aide au forum, il était trop tard pour éditer mon message ici .
Je prends mon parachute et je me sauve avant l'explosion...


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2018)

/slap ch@ton


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2018)

/me slaps flotow


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2018)

/autoslap


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2018)

Pervers


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pervers



Carrément, oui. 

À part ça, /me slaps PL pour bien finir le week-end.


----------



## flotow (29 Juillet 2018)

fousfous m'a donné un j'aime... 
/slaps fousfous


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> si aCLR poste
> mettre une baffe a aCLR



La poste augmente ses tarifs
aCLR va devenir de l'or


----------



## gKatarn (7 Août 2018)

/blast p_l , ça me manquait


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Août 2018)

Groumph...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2018)

/me slaps PL pour fêter son retour


----------



## gKatarn (7 Août 2018)

/blast p_l , bonne idée


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Août 2018)

Tsssssss...


----------



## aCLR (8 Août 2018)

Bonjour ! La journée va être longue aujourd'hui !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2018)

Défoule-toi sur p_l


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Août 2018)

pfffff...


----------



## peyret (8 Août 2018)

*ULTRAFLOOD*  !!


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2018)

/blast p_l , pfffff...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Août 2018)

-_-


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Août 2018)

Enfin bon voilà quoi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Août 2018)

Surtout que bon...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Août 2018)

MERDE QUOI !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Août 2018)

C'est vrai ! 
Mettez vous à ma place !!!


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mettez vous à ma place !!!



Surtout pas malheureux !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





/blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Août 2018)

Cherche personne pour coup d'état envers gKatarn.

Disscretion assurée (paiement en magret de canard et onglet de boeuf).

Mot de passe : au gnouf le trooper.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2018)

/slap pl l'apprenti rebelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Août 2018)

La participation à ce coup d'état est couverte par la sécu.
Des tickets resto sont aussi distribués chaque début de mois, me contacter.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Des tickets resto sont aussi distribués chaque début de mois, me contacter.



Me dis pas que tu fais régime ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Août 2018)

Régime ?

MWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWA !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (9 Août 2018)

Tu veux lui faire un coup d'état ... Demande lui mec que veut dire grosso modo ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Août 2018)

Pour les transports, je rembourse les 2 premières zones uniquement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2018)

Ce sera sans moi.

/me slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Août 2018)

Alors évidemment beaucoup de questions enthousiastes sont arrivées au standard.

Merci a tous pour votre soutien, ca fait chaud aux intestins de vous voir tous unis autour d'un même but : Moi.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2018)

/blast les intestins de pl


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast les intestins de pl



Ah ouais. Ça va loin quand même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Août 2018)

Ce week-end je vous décris les nombreuses armes qui seront à notre disposition.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Août 2018)

Vos vaccins doivent être à jour !
Vu où il crèche le gras en blanc, on est jamais trop prudent...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2018)

Dans Le Cid de Corneille, ils sont partis 500 et étaient 3000 en arrivant au port.

Là, ils partiront à 10 et au final PL sera tout seul.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Août 2018)

Peuh !

Même tout seul, je le digére en 2 seconde le gChose.
D'ailleurs selon les papiers que j'ai signé a Genève, je travaille mieux seul.

Tenez vous ur vos gardes les gamins !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2018)

En clair, tu n’as pas trouvé de volontaires pour partir en guerre contre le Trooper.


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2018)

PVP ou PVE, la guerre ?!


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Même tout seul, je le digére en 2 seconde le gChose.



Avec l'armure impériale ? Que d'la gueule


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2018)

/blast pl le vantard


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Août 2018)

Vous blastez que dalle bande de fiotes ... le Draga vous choppe en groupe et se tape un casse dalle qui ne servira à peine qu'à lui boucher la dent creuse qu'il a au fond de sa poche !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> PVP ou PVE, la guerre ?!



PvE.

Par contre on va faire ca au tour par tour.

Le temps que les cuistots fassent mes repas et de nettoyer les armures en plastoc du lascar....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2018)

voilà.

la mailing liste est partie cette nuit donc ce matin mes nombreux fans ont vu l'ampleur des moyens mis à leur disposition !

ca fait rêver pas vrai...

Tenez vous prêt pour la suite : les cours de tactique sont assez pointus.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2018)

Mouahahahahahahaha


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2018)

JALOUX !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2018)

/blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2018)

/contre-blast gKatarn + une holly grenade Dans Son Casque !!!

EH BIM !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2018)

Pschiiiit !


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2018)

Quelqu'un dit à petit_louis qu'il s'est fait refiler des canettes holly à la place des grenades, ou pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2018)

! La chevauchée des walkyries à fond dans la room !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2018)

Et ça sent le napalm aussi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2018)

MAIS CARREMENT !!!


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2018)

Doucement avec le napalm les gars ! Je sais qu'il est en promo mais quand même…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2018)

Ces modos ...

Premier pour plomber l'ambiance...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonjour ! La journée va être longue aujourd'hui !


24 Heures


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2018)

Enfin bref...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2018)

C'te boucherie...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2018)

EVIDEMENT... je sors victorieux de mon combat contre gTruc...

Bon alors ...
Par contre...
Pour les gens qui nettoie...
Désolé kwa...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2018)

Sinon vous pouvez reprendre le cours de vos vies.
Vos efforts seront notés et vos chouinements punis...as usual en fait...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2018)

Le Peuple...
Obligé de tous leur dire...
Ch'te jure...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Août 2018)

Osef

/blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2018)

Looking for new target...

Trooper acquired...

gKatarn added to our list...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Août 2018)

Le 15 août à la capitale française : y'a personne \o/


----------



## gKatarn (15 Août 2018)

Faut être malade pour rester à Fancouleaux le 15 août


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Août 2018)

Silnce Faquin !

Tu ne connais pas ce qui est bon


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu ne connais pas ce qui est bon


Les baffes et les coups de blaster ?!


----------



## gKatarn (15 Août 2018)

/blast pl


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2018)

Suivi d'un
/slap p_l


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2018)

Slash mie Caux _the_ an chat rade point d'exclamation


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2018)

Ton chat a chopé une mycose au bar ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Août 2018)

Classe ! C'est la fin des vacances : parlons mycose !

Donc Romuald tu peux monter à l'estrade et t'emparer du micro pour nous parler de ton été qui se passait bien, quand soudain...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Août 2018)

mué...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2018)

Enfin bref...

Ca va vous ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2018)

/blast pl, ça va mieux là


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2018)

Moi, ça va.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl, ça va mieux là



Tu as raison. Rien de mieux qu’un petit coup de blaster sur PL pour bien démarrer la journée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2018)

COIN ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2018)

COIN !
COIN !!!
COIN ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2018)

/me slaps PL, le canard boîteux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2018)

COIN COIN COIN !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2018)

/me slaps PL
/me slaps PL
/me slaps PL
/me slaps PL
/me slaps PL
/me slaps PL
/me slaps PL
/me slaps PL
/me slaps PL
/me slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2018)

coin coin
coin
coin coin coin
coin ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2018)

Toi, tu vas te prendre un coup de blaster. Tu l’auras bien cherché.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Août 2018)

/blast pl_ze_coin   

ça, c'est fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2018)

coin ?

coin...


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2018)

Vous ne voyez pas qu'il réclame un coup de pied de coin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2018)

Ou un jet de coin ?!

Bonne réponse collégiale d'aCLR !


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2018)

Voire un lancer de coin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2018)

Le foot ça mène à tout... ou pas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2018)

Quoiqu'une pâte de fruit au coing c'est bon aussi...


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2018)

Miam, la gelée de coings !


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2018)

J'ai fais de la gelée de poires l'année passée, mais ça n'est pas aussi bon que le coing…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2018)

Coing, coing, coing,...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Août 2018)

C'est pas faux...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2018)

Toire wa doko desu ka

Où sont les toilettes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Août 2018)

Putain faut que je fasse autre chose que les hiragana et katakana...

bon je retourne au japon en novembre j'essaierai de choper des bouquins là bas pour l'apprentissage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2018)

Moi, j’ai à peine commencé l’apprentissage des hiragana.


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Toire wa doko desu ka
> 
> Où sont les toilettes ?


DTC !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2018)

/blast pl, maintenant café


----------



## Romuald (22 Août 2018)

Ah ces vieux, faut qu'ils s'enferment dans la routine sinon ils sont perdus


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2018)

/blast le vieux bouc pour sortir de la routine


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Août 2018)

la fumée du blast pourrie ton café.

Un peu de savoir-vivre...mUrde !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2018)

Café.




















Puis /blast pl


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> DTC !



/me slaps aCLR qui fait le zouave pendant les cours de japonais.   

Et ça change de PL (la routine, tout ça, quoi...).


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2018)

La nuit…
Je me faufile jusqu'au casier du trooper…
Je lui emprunte son blaster…
Et paf…


/blast Himeji en scred !


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2018)

Allez…
Un autre pour la route…

/blast Himeji en scred !!!


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2018)

Et hop, je range le matos discrètement…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Août 2018)

Ce ninja...

Par contre il reste du tabac par terre, c'est pas très discret...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Août 2018)

Et puis l'odeur du tabac froid... 

-_-


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2018)

Déjà 9 ans passé içi...

Et je vous aime toujours autant !

Cdt...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2018)

la première tournée est pour moi !

\o/


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2018)

Ils bossent les gens ou kwa ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Déjà 9 ans passé içi...
> 
> Et je vous aime toujours autant !
> 
> Cdt...



Nous aussi.

slaps PL


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ils bossent les gens ou kwa ?



Moi oui, mais là je faisais ma pause.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ils bossent les gens ou kwa ?



Ouais...

/blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2018)

Le clavier du Trooper il a qu'une seule touche en fait : /blast pl   
Sont fort chez Apple... Chapeau IVE ! C'est au dessus de la touch bar ? la blast bar sans doute....

JDCJDR...le niveau du gars kwa...


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2018)

Jusqu'à nouvel ordre

/ignore p_l


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Août 2018)

?

Ah c'est encore l' autre fou qui a rendu aveugle un client a force de faire le con avec son blaster...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2018)

'tin, ça sent la fin des vacances, les boulets en voiture sont rentrés...


/blast pl pour la peine


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, ça sent la fin des vacances, les boulets en voiture sont rentrés...


tiens c'est pareil ici



gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl pour la peine


tiens c'est pareil ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Août 2018)

Déjà ce matin dans le métro...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2018)

Je profite de cette tribune pour mettre un terme aux rumeurs : je reste à l'Ultraflood.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2018)

/blast pl qui n'a toujours pas d'avatar


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl qui n'a toujours pas d'avatar


qu'on lui colle une frite !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2018)

/blast pl avant d'aller manger


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2018)

C'est comme ça que tu fais ton rôt ? au blaster ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2018)

Le rôt, c'est pas au blaster mais au détonateur thermique


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2018)

Fire in the hole !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2018)

Such a perfect day...


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Such a perfect day...


Ici il a plu plusieurs heures.
La premiere fois depuis longtemps.

Adieu short pour aller au travail


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2018)

L'Eau c'est la Vie !

Ou alors pense Eau de Vie, ca peut motiver !


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> L'Eau c'est la Vie !
> 
> Ou alors pense Eau de Vie, ca peut motiver !


L'eau de vie, c'est pas au bureau...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2018)

Là...en effet...c'est trop tôt...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2018)

/blast pl, c'est pas trop tôt


----------



## flotow (31 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Là...en effet...c'est trop tôt...


c'est trop d'eau ici !

gnagnagna attendre 20 secondes....


gnagnagna attendre 9 secondes....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2018)

J'ai peut être un peu forcé sur le pot de départ...

Chuis un poil gavé en fait


----------



## flotow (31 Août 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'ai peut être un peu forcé sur le pot de départ...
> 
> Chuis un poil gavé en fait


c'est qui qui part ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2018)

Un collègue...
On bosse au même étage à 60 mètres de distance donc on se croise plus qu'autre chose.

Pratique les Open-Space pour se faire des zamis !


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2018)

/blast l'open-space, paske l'open-space saimal :


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2018)

On est bien d'accord...

*se relit*

De Diou !!! Je pense comme le trooper !!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!
*le tout en tombant dans un grand trou*

Vous l'avez ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast l'open-space, paske l'open-space saimal :



/me slaps les bus bondés le vendredi soir paske safaichié.


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2018)

Ça c'est fait…


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> qui


Kate


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> qui


Kate


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> part


King


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2018)

Ça c'est fait aussi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2018)

/me slaps aCLR parce que voilà, quoi


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2018)




----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2018)

ça fait très Village People


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2018)

C'est flou et ça penche. On se croirait dans pvpbbppbp.


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2018)

Je ne vois pas du tout à quoi vous faites référence messieurs !?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Septembre 2018)

/blast pl paske c'est la rentrée


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2018)

Cuir et Moustache, bien entendu !

Si vous avez un air de musique à la con c'est à cause de moi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Septembre 2018)

Pas envie de taffer en mode XXXXXXXXXXXXXXL

-_-


----------



## flotow (4 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pas envie de taffer en mode XXXXXXXXXXXXXXL
> 
> -_-


Organise ton pot de départ pour te faire des zamis


----------



## gKatarn (4 Septembre 2018)

/blast pl pour lui apprendre à bosser


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Septembre 2018)

ca coute cher un pot... surtout ceux que j'organise !

rien que là où je suis, les éléphants pourront pas passer dans le monte-charge !


----------



## flotow (4 Septembre 2018)

je veux bien être invité
tu peux toujours dire que je suis un interim


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Septembre 2018)

Toujours aucune de la Motivation...

Si quelqu'un la voit passée, merci de m'envoyer un pneumatique; réponse rapide garantie !


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2018)

bip bip biiiip


----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Toujours aucune de la Motivation...
> Si quelqu'un la voit passée, merci de m'envoyer un pneumatique; réponse rapide garantie !



/blast pl qui ne relit pas ses posts qui piquent les yeux


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2018)

petit point bouffe... je viens de manger un wammerl dans un petit pain
c'était pas mal et plutôt rapide à avoir

par contre c'est toujours la même chose

mais c'est plus rapide que la cantine, alors...


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2018)

j'ai failli répondre au conspirationniste du coin

mais je suis bien mieux ici

merci de m'accepter


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Septembre 2018)

Pardon gKatarn ! 

J'avoue..j'ai le yeux qui saignent aussi ! Mais Edith n'est plus là visiblement...


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pardon gKatarn !
> 
> J'avoue..j'ai le yeux qui saignent aussi ! Mais Edith n'est plus là visiblement...


/blast les yeux de petit_louis

... de toute façon ils saignent déjà, ça ne se verra pas... hihihi.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> merci de m'accepter



Tant que tu /slaps ou /blast pl, y a aucun pbm


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2018)

/me slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Septembre 2018)

ARRÊTEZ OU J'APPELLE LES MODOS !!!

Ah oui...

Mais non...

eh merde...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Septembre 2018)

Et puis zut que devient Edith ??!!

Je suis lâche; je dois pouvoir modifier mes textes à chaque instant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Septembre 2018)

Beaucoup d'appels au standard pour avoir des informations sur mes pots.

Un indice : gargantuesque !




PS un deuxième indice :


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2018)

Les forums techniques ont OSX Mojave et son

/hard-on
or
/pump_up_the_jam

Nous avons l'opération Marave et son

/slap
or
/blast

C'est tout aussi classe !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2018)

La Classe c'est important !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Septembre 2018)

/blast pl avec Classe


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2018)

tu cherches toujours ta motivation ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2018)

Non : le divorce à été prononcé


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2018)

Bien se relire avant de poster...


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bien se relire avant de poster...


ça pique les yeux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2018)

Je sais...


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je sais...


ca mérite au moins un (bon) resto en compensation
ou un bbq + vin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2018)

JE VALIDE !!!


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2018)

tu es une personne comprehensive et ouverte d'esprit
j'aime bien discuter avec toi














tu m'invites ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Septembre 2018)

Non


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Septembre 2018)

2018, c'est pas l'année du Japon visiblement...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2018)

C’est sûr : ils ne sont pas gâtés en ce  moment.


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

Pourtant, on ne peut pas dire qu'on ne leur fasse pas de pub !


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Pourtant, on ne peut pas dire qu'on ne leur fasse pas de pub !


Ah le Japon

je suis en train de jouer à un jeu et j'ai mis la langue en japonais (c'est sur le japon) avec les sous titres qui vont bien
ben c'est prenant


mais y'a pas de tremblements de terre


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

Pas marrant alors !


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Pas marrant alors !


ya la manette qui vibre


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

Tooooop !!!!


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2018)

voila


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

Vais me faire un jap ce soir du coup ! (pas une jap hein ... surtout si elles ont la tremblote !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Septembre 2018)

Rien à vous dire... sachez le...


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2018)

perdue motivation
grande forme, belle, généreuse
aperçue la dernière fois il y a une grosse semaine


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Rien à vous dire...



ça tombe bien, tu diras moins de conneries

/blast PL pour cette prise de conscience


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2018)

C'est pas vrai !


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2018)

vous l'avez retrouvé ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2018)

Qui ? 


Private joke inside


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?


ki



gKatarn a dit:


> Private joke inside


super fin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Septembre 2018)

à l'image du gars !

*sifflote*


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2018)

/slaps pl, sifflote de trop le garçon


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2018)

/blast pl, j'm'emmerde au taf


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl, j'm'emmerde au taf


dommage


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2018)

/blast flotow pour son impertinence même si j'apprécie bcp son avatar


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast flotow pour son impertinence même si j'apprécie bcp son avatar


hehehe fastoche


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Septembre 2018)

Tu sais ce qu'il te dit mon avatar ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2018)

Faudrait déjà que tu en ais un !


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit mon avatar ?



met une cuisse de poulet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit mon avatar ?



C’est de l’avatar de flotow dont le trooper parle.

/slaps PL


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2018)

/blast PL qui ne comprend rien


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2018)

/me pense que flotow à le plus bel avatar du forum


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2018)

plus j'y pense, plus c'est vrai


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2018)




----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2018)

Ces pilons, c'est pour l'avatar de pl ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2018)

Sûrement.


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ces pilons, c'est pour l'avatar de pl ?


c'est plutôt esthétique

et c'est raccord avec le personnage


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Septembre 2018)

meuh ?


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2018)

c'est pas un bruit de pilon


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Septembre 2018)

Prout !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2018)

/blast PL, ce sont pilons de poulet, pas de vache qui prout


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2018)

enfin un commentaire plein de bon sens


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Septembre 2018)

Coin ?

COIN !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2018)

/slaps PL


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2018)

chute


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> chute


Y'en a qui veulent dormir, merde !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2018)

On se lève bande de feignant !!!

*Le petit bonhomme en mousse à fond dans le fofo*


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2018)

dit celui qui est en train de pioncer la tête posé contre la fenêtre du métro/RER


----------



## gKatarn (14 Septembre 2018)

:baille:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2018)

/prout gKatarn 

Allez on se bouge !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Septembre 2018)

/blast pl, je me bouge là


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2018)

/tut tuuuutu tut ut utu tu


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2018)

Une métaphore de l'Apple Store ?

Superbe travail flotow, j'ai tout de suite reconnu ce que tu essayais de dénoncer !


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Une métaphore de l'Apple Store ?
> 
> Superbe travail flotow, j'ai tout de suite reconnu ce que tu essayais de dénoncer !



et bien, je n'ai pas d'envie d'achats sur l'Apple Store !


c'est peut être un _beat _inconnu

ou un nouveau plat que tu ne connais pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2018)

Ça y est ! C’est les vacances !

Alors, pour fêter ça... /slaps PL


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> /tut tuuuutu tut ut utu tu



Chapeau pointu ?


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2018)

tu pars au japon ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2018)

Non. Le Japon ce sera au mieux dans 2 ans.

Et je n’ai qu’une semaine de vacances. C’est trop court.


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2018)

hop, deux tickets pour la dernière tournee d'Elton John


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2018)

Je le croyais mort…


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2018)

J'ai dû confondre…


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2018)

/slap aCLR pour la peine


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Septembre 2018)

Le pinball wizard est immortel !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2018)

/blast pl pour ne pas perdre la main


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2018)

/prout gKatarn 

On va pas s'laisser faire kwa !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2018)

Avec son casque, il est protégé des odeurs de pet.

Donc ton /prout gKartan, ça fait pschiiiit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2018)

Tu veux dire que le bruit et l'odeur c'est pas assez ?

Tiens, j'avais cru pourtant...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2018)

Comme quoi...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2018)

Le casque mod. 3 bénéficie des derniers raffinements de la technologie impériale. En particulier, un filtre anti-odeurs spécialement optimisé pour les prouts de PL ainsi qu'un filtrage audio générique.

/blast pl qui croyait impressionner un Trooper


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2018)

Gna gna gna...

Bla bla bla...

/Prout gKatarn quand meme !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2018)

Ah, OK. Tu veux jouer ?

/prout PL


----------



## gKatarn (18 Septembre 2018)

/blast tout le monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2018)

BASTON GENERALE !!!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Septembre 2018)

/blast PL


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2018)

/slaps PL


----------



## flotow (18 Septembre 2018)

olalalalalalala


----------



## flotow (18 Septembre 2018)

j'ai une vrai question à vous poser : si on vous demandais une photo qui représente un français, vous montreriez quoi ?
c'est pour un collègue (pas français...) qui vient de me demander ça pour son fils 














@petit_louis devant une andouillette ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2018)

/lance une andouillette piégée sur flotow

TIENS !!! LA VOILA TA PHOTO !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2018)

/blast Etoile Noire

DTC LE TROOPER ! EN UN COUP EN PLUS !!!


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2018)

Qui c'est qu'a mis du piment dans la pizza de petit_louis ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2018)

tu m'étonnes !

Mode "vigilant" activé !


----------



## peyret (18 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> j'ai une vrai question à vous poser : si on vous demandais une photo qui représente un français, vous montreriez quoi ?


----------



## flotow (18 Septembre 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 125812


le but c'est d'éviter les clichés !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2018)

Cay bien les clichés !


----------



## flotow (18 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Cay bien les clichés !


"petit louis mange des épinards"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2018)

j'aime pô les épinards !


----------



## flotow (18 Septembre 2018)

ah bah le vlá le fin gourmet...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> @petit_louis devant une andouillette ?


Avec un béret et une baguette de pain


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Septembre 2018)

Enfin bref...

Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que c'est traitre l'andouillette !
Comptez bien le nombre de A avant l'achat !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Septembre 2018)

De plus, ne cuisinez pas l'andouillette chez vous !!!

L'odeur est tenace c'est horrible #3615MyLife


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Septembre 2018)

A+ pour de nouveaux tutos beauté & gastronomie !

Je laisse la place à gKatarn pour son concert du jour : Blast, enregistré sur Endor au début des années 80.
D'après lui la neige fait ressortir le son du blast.
D'après moi non, il doit arrêter de boire.


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> De plus, ne cuisinez pas l'andouillette chez vous !!!
> 
> L'odeur est tenace c'est horrible #3615MyLife


ça vaut le coup... c'est bon


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2018)

Yo !

Ca farte ?


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2018)

j'ai faim


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2018)

PL, sors du corps de Flotow


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2018)

Ca peut se faire mais ça se fera par le thorax !


Vous l'avez ?


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2018)

je dirais que personne ne l'a eu...




encore quelques heures et concert !!!!
tut tu tu tuuuuut


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2018)

/slaps PL parce que les vacances se terminent et en plus il ne fait pas beau


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Septembre 2018)

Bon App' les gens !


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> j'ai une vrai question à vous poser : si on vous demandais une photo qui représente un français, vous montreriez quoi ?
> c'est pour un collègue (pas français...) qui vient de me demander ça pour son fils



Y a pas plus typique (cliché du caucasien biensur vu par, je pense, la plupart des français issus de l'immigration et des étrangers... quand tu regardes l'équipe de France de foot, on en est très loin) :


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2018)

/blast Himeji qui est encore en vacances


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast Himeji qui est encore en vacances


et qui se la raconte avec son nouvel iPhone 8 !!

/slaps Himeji


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> et qui se la raconte avec son nouvel iPhone 8 !!



Je vais surtout essayer de ne pas lui faire prendre l’eau.

/autoslap


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Je vais surtout essayer de ne pas lui faire prendre l’eau.
> 
> /autoslap


il manque une petite ligne dans ta signature


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2018)

première partie sympa

maintenant le plat de résistance !!!
<3


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> il manque une petite ligne dans ta signature



Oui. "Mékilékon".


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2018)

olala le litre de bière a 10h du mat'

@_@


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2018)

les loopings après la bière

@_@


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2018)

Such  a perfect day...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Septembre 2018)

It's a perfect day to blast pl


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2018)

je sais pas si c'est les loopings d'hier ou une mauvaise nuit, mais j'ai mal à la tête et j'ai pas la motiv'


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2018)

Le week-end fût si difficile ?


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2018)

niveau fatigue, oui


----------



## Bartolomeo (24 Septembre 2018)

Hé hé... faut de l’entrainement pour se la mettre à l’envers !


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (24 Septembre 2018)

Purée, l'Ultraflood, 1051 pages…

(désolé, n'ayant plus mis les pieds ici depuis quelques temps, je prends un coup de vieux en découvrant ce thread vieux de 1000 ans toujours actif :-D )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2018)

Coin les jeunes et les vieux !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2018)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:


> Purée, l'Ultraflood, 1051 pages…
> 
> (désolé, n'ayant plus mis les pieds ici depuis quelques temps, je prends un coup de vieux en découvrant ce thread vieux de 1000 ans toujours actif :-D )



Un revenant !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2018)

Vieux = Horde

Ils vont bien ? Ca fait longtemps qu'on les a pas vu en soirée...


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2018)

Gné ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2018)

/blast PL de la part de LaHorde©


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2018)

Encore une soirée Blast ??!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Encore une soirée Blast ??!!



Ça change des soirées cuir SM.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Encore une soirée Blast ??!!



Yes, même pour servir de cible, t'es pas invité


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2018)

l'armure du gKatarn  elle est en cuir ??!!

l'Empire, l'ami des petits artisans (qui tire en premier je suppose...)


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (25 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Un revenant !!





Oh mais que vois-je, tu utilises le combo smiley vezoulien ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2018)

Traditions, toussa quoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2018)

glandage at Home !

\o/


----------



## gKatarn (27 Septembre 2018)

/blast pl la feignasse


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2018)

alors que tu aurais pu travailler pour te payer un repas supplémentaire au japon


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2018)

je me console en investissant ce repas manqué à Paris !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2018)

ULTRABLAST! powered by gKartan


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2018)

serieux ?
ultrablast?

sètoupouri comme nom


----------



## gKatarn (27 Septembre 2018)

T'as raison, SuperMegaForceBlast c'est mieux


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2018)

Force blast, même super mega, ça vaut pas force bleue, jaune, rouge, etc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2018)

je sais pas si la photo sera comprise.

quand on regarde bien, chez Empire S.A, la couleur, c'est pas trop leur truc...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Force blast, même super mega, ça vaut pas force bleue, jaune, rouge, etc.


----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2018)

Gris blanc noir !


----------



## flotow (28 Septembre 2018)

olala le week-end en approche !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2018)

Il est même déjà là !!!


----------



## flotow (28 Septembre 2018)

vu l'heure.. je suis dehors dans moins de 2h


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2018)

Ben moi depuis plus de 2h


----------



## flotow (28 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben moi depuis plus de 2h



encore faut il avoir un train pour rentrer


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2018)

Voir ne pas prendre le train le matin et faire télétravail


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2018)

Week-end dans 1h30.


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Voir ne pas prendre le train le matin et faire télétravail


Avec ta laison à 512K si je me souviens bien ? Pas trop fatigant ?


----------



## flotow (28 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Avec ta laison à 512K si je me souviens bien ? Pas trop fatigant ?


Si je dis pas de bêtises, il est dans une zone prioritaire...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Avec ta laison à 512K si je me souviens bien ? Pas trop fatigant ?



ça, c'était avant...

Depuis 2ans, fibre 200megs


----------



## flotow (1 Octobre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> ça, c'était avant...
> 
> Depuis 2ans, fibre 200megs


pas la peine de faire le malin, c'est la même chose dans les autres villes aux alentours


----------



## peyret (1 Octobre 2018)

Ne soyez pas jaloux (surtout que çà ne change pas grand chose au fond.... à moins que je m'y suis habitué !)




Orange fibre / 43110


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2018)

Un cappuccino et des spéculoos svp !


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2018)

peyret a dit:


> 43110



On dirait une zone prioritaire


----------



## peyret (2 Octobre 2018)

Oups


flotow a dit:


> On dirait une zone prioritaire



Presque : les corbeaux volent sur le dos pour ne pas voir la misère


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2018)

C'est le moment d'ouvrir ton bar/resto "Le P'tit Louis"
+1000 en charisme et Moi en bonus !!!
Signe vite dans une chaine commerciale florissante !!!

#BlagueCrosstopic #TuPeuxTest


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2018)

ya quoi a manger ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Octobre 2018)

Du gras


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2018)

MAIS CH'TE JURE !!!!!

/prout gKatarn

Y'a aussi du sucre !!!


----------



## gKatarn (2 Octobre 2018)

/blast pl plein de sucre


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2018)

Puisqu'on parle de cross-topic


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2018)

je crois que pl parlait de prout, pas de proust
merci de respecter ses choix


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> MAIS CH'TE JURE !!!!!
> 
> /prout gKatarn
> 
> Y'a aussi du sucre !!!



Mais surtout du gras.


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2018)

je voulais vous dire...

demain je ne travaille pas !!

(mais je travaillerai le 11 novembre..)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2018)

/slaps flotow


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2018)

Voilà

Je me réveille


Et vous, ca travaille dur ??


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2018)

Réunionite aiguë.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2018)

Ça travaille dur.

Mais la semaine prochaine, ça ne travaillera que 2 jours. Après repos.


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Réunionite aiguë.


la je suis sur une chaise avec une belle vue sur le Danube

voila



belle journée a vous


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Octobre 2018)

Moi je suis sous l'eau !

Plein 'l'cul toussa...

Monde de Merde !!!


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2018)

tu fais piscine ?


moi j'attends le menu
mauvais jour pour visiter, tout est fermé, y compris les restaurants !


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2018)

c'est pas très causant ici je trouve


ici le soleil est enfin sorti !



saviez vous que l'on pouvait faire du paddle sur le Danube ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Moi je suis sous l'eau !
> 
> Plein 'l'cul toussa...
> 
> Monde de Merde !!!



Bonne nouvelle : PL est amphibie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> saviez vous que l'on pouvait faire du paddle sur le Danube ?



Perso, non.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2018)

:baille:

/blast pl pour se réveiller


----------



## flotow (4 Octobre 2018)

dur retour

on aurait dit un lundi matin avec un seul jour de week-end !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Octobre 2018)

JE VEUX DU SUCRE !!!


----------



## peyret (4 Octobre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Octobre 2018)

MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2018)

Vous le voyez ? Le week-end ?
Il est pas loin pourtant...


----------



## IannF (5 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Vous le voyez ? Le week-end ?
> Il est pas loin pourtant...


Très proche .. il m'a appelé .. j'ai rendez-vous avec lui après


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Vous le voyez ? Le week-end ?
> Il est pas loin pourtant...



Et celle-là, tu la vois ?

/slaps PL


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Et celle-là, tu la vois ?
> 
> /slaps PL


/slaps himeji

il a raison pl, le weekend arrive

/slaps pl

tu peux pas test, himeji il a un iphone 8


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2018)

Petit restau népalais 

Pas mal du tout


----------



## PJG (5 Octobre 2018)

C'est quoi cette rubrique ? 
On parle de quoi ici ?
Et c'est quoi cette fenêtre "Pièces jointes" ? Je n'ai rien demandé.


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2018)

C'est quoi cette image ??!


----------



## PJG (5 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quoi cette image ??!


J'en sais rien.


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2018)

*23:32*​


----------



## PJG (7 Octobre 2018)

Non...*23:33
Edit: 23:37 *maintenant.* 
*
Bon ben, pas de travaux dehors...





Je vais pouvoir commander mon iMac.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Octobre 2018)

quand tu arrives au taff, que le réseau est download...et que les machines à kawa fonctionnent avec ton badge donc avec le réseau...

#Lundicaypourri


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2018)

/blast PL en ce début de semaine


----------



## flotow (8 Octobre 2018)

tiens, le cafe est gratuit ici...


  

#lelundicaysupi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Octobre 2018)

Je vous groumpf tous, OK ??!!


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2018)

Enrhubé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Octobre 2018)

Enfin !

J'avais plein de trucs à rien dire !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Octobre 2018)

/blast pl qui n'a finalement pas grand chose d'intéressant à dire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Enfin !
> 
> J'avais plein de trucs à rien dire !



Finalement c’était mieux quand le forum était en rade.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Octobre 2018)

MEUH NON !


----------



## Madalvée (11 Octobre 2018)

Les réactions aux news fonctionnaient par intermittence et j'ai pu poster plein de choses hors-charte.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> MEUH NON !



Meuh si !

/slaps PL


----------



## flotow (11 Octobre 2018)

bêêêêhhhh


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2018)

Coin, coin, coin....


----------



## PJG (11 Octobre 2018)

pas mieux...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Octobre 2018)

Quel cruel manque d'imagination !


----------



## PJG (12 Octobre 2018)

Il me manquait un "coin" pour jouer aux 4 coins.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2018)

Hi, han...


----------



## PJG (12 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Hi, han...


C’est pour moi le message ?


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2018)

en tout cas on vous bien les drogués du forum...


ils sont tous là 

1) en fait c'était destiné à être publié hier... mais à ce que je vois, le post n'est pas parti


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> C’est pour moi le message ?



MEUH NON !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> en tout cas on vous bien les drogués du forum...
> 
> 
> ils sont tous là
> ...



Il faut dire qu’on était en manque ces derniers jours.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Octobre 2018)

MAIS OUI !!!


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2018)

mêêêêêêêh


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2018)

il est pas encore en vacances Jura ????!


----------



## PJG (12 Octobre 2018)

Ce matin, un lapin, heu…non. 
Ce matin j’ouvre les volets, je contemple mon jardin depuis la terrasse. 
Mon regard se détourne vers le sol. 
"Dites-moi pas qu’ c’est pas vrai"…il y avait un rapace. 
Tel un judoka, il plaquait sur l’herbe une tourterelle. 
Le rapace attendait certainement les dernières secondes pour décrocher une médaille d’or. 
Il n’eut pas le temps d’étouffer la "Roucoulette", je réussis à le faire fuir . 
Il a essayé en vain d’emporter  la pauvre bête. 
Heureusement,  il fit tomber sa proie d’une hauteur de 30cm.  
De peur, la tourterelle se cachât sous mon junipérus. 
Je me suis mis accroupi comme un arbitre de boxe, pour vérifier si le rapace l’avait mise KO. 
Je lui parle (oui je parle aux Tourterelles) elle ne me répond pas et sort de ça cachette et s’envole pour rejoindre son binôme. 
5mn de plus au lit et le rapace décrochait une médaille d’or de tueur de Roucoulette.

Voilà la nouvelle du jour.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Ce matin, un lapin, heu…non.
> Ce matin j’ouvre les volets, je contemple mon jardin depuis la terrasse.
> Mon regard se détourne vers le sol.
> "Dites-moi pas qu’ c’est pas vrai"…il y avait un rapace.
> ...



Et comme drogue, qu’est-ce que tu prends ?


----------



## PJG (12 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Et comme drogue, qu’est-ce que tu prends ?


Des graines.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Octobre 2018)

J'ai frissonné pendant la lecture de ce combat !


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2018)

de ce que je comprends de cette fable, c'est que le rapace il est comme petit louis après une cuisse de poulet


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2018)

Les tourterelles, ces charmants bestiaux qui lorsqu'ils sont pris d'une crise de jalousie peuvent picorer le crâne du rival jusqu'à le faire éclater.
Le rapace, lui, tue pour manger.

Comme quoi...


----------



## PJG (12 Octobre 2018)

Si seulement, le rapace pouvait s'attaquer aux pies...
Pourquoi ? 
Il y a six mois, un commando de deux pies est venu voler deux oeufs dans le nid des Roucoulettes.


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2018)

pouf pouf !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2018)

Ploc, ploc...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2018)

Crotte et crotte


----------



## PJG (12 Octobre 2018)

Plouf, plouf...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Octobre 2018)

Au boulot les glandus !!!


----------



## PJG (16 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Au boulot les glandus !!!


Ça va pas la tête !!!
Vive la retraite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Octobre 2018)

La Retraite, cette légende urbaine...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Au boulot les glandus !!!



Si tu crois qu’on t’a attendu... /slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Octobre 2018)

Bon continuez de taffer.

Si vous ne savez pas pourquoi, ca s'appelle "cotiser"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2018)

Mais elle est où la France qui travaille nom de nom ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2018)

j'aurais bien une réponse en trois lettres


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2018)

Ui...

J'y ai pensé en cliquant sur le bouton de publication...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> j'aurais bien une réponse en trois lettres



Un classique indémodable.


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Un classique indémodable.


KXP ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2018)

Je suis sûr que gKatarn cherche à compresser blast en un mot de 3 lettres !


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2018)

/blast blast
-> b  st


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2018)

Non. CDB (coup de blaster).


----------



## peyret (17 Octobre 2018)

Ultra flood est devenu un concours de Blast....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Ultra flood est devenu un concours de Blast....



Et de slaps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2018)

Je propose : "Fire in the hole"
Ensuite je doute entre FIH ou FTH

J'aimais bien aussi "Ta gueule cay magique"
Mais là encore...le doute...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Octobre 2018)

"Vous aussi donnez votre avis dans les commentaires !"
RT, Pouce bleu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Octobre 2018)

Enfin bref...

Need Kawa !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Octobre 2018)

Need Food maintenant !

C'est fou, non ?


----------



## PJG (18 Octobre 2018)

Moi, je ne comprends rien à cette rubrique...


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2018)

ça s'appelle petit louis raconte sa life


et se fait blaster


voila


----------



## PJG (18 Octobre 2018)

Je viens de lire les 1058 pages, bobo la tête.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Octobre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Je viens de lire les 1058 pages, bobo la tête.



Ce n'est pas remboursé par la Sécu alors ne recommence pas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Moi, je ne comprends rien à cette rubrique...





PJG a dit:


> Je viens de lire les 1058 pages, bobo la tête.



En fait, c’est simple : il n’y a rien à comprendre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Octobre 2018)

Le petit pont de boooooaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## PJG (19 Octobre 2018)

Le boa, c'est pas " Quand vient l'mardi ".


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Octobre 2018)

Vous avez demandé l'Ultraflood, ne quittez pas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2018)

Pour mettre un coup de blaster à PL tapez 1 (réservé au Trooper).

Pour mettre une baffe à PL tapez 2.

Pour mettre une baffe à un autre membre, tapez 3 et dites son nom.


----------



## flotow (20 Octobre 2018)

3 himeji


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2018)

Je ne comprends pas votre demande. Veuillez recommencer.


----------



## PJG (20 Octobre 2018)

3 himeji


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2018)

Même réponse que précédemment.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2018)

I'm back... /blast pl   

Putain, ça fait du bien.


----------



## flotow (20 Octobre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> I'm back... /blast pl
> 
> Putain, ça fait du bien.


Encore en vacances


----------



## aCLR (20 Octobre 2018)

Ça se fait de blaster un noob ?!


----------



## aCLR (20 Octobre 2018)

Ou baffer…


----------



## flotow (21 Octobre 2018)

Suffit de demander

3 aCLR

...

Excusez moi, c'est p'aCLR comme demande...

JAI DIT ACLR !!!

/blast aCLR, on sait jamais


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Encore en vacances



Euh, absent oui mais pas en vacances.
/blast flotow


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Octobre 2018)

Eh bien ! Cette folie au standard !

Le choix "3 - gKatarn" m'emmène vers un bannissement. 

Ch'te jure...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Octobre 2018)

ET puis pourquoi dois-je donner mon n° de CB pour me faire bannir ?

Et surtout pourquoi quand j'appelle le n° surtaxé ça décroche en disant "La Horde, Bonjour !"

Ces sous-traitants...


----------



## flotow (22 Octobre 2018)

Quand j'ai appelé pour himeji, ça a répondu directement apres que je presse 3

hinhinhin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Octobre 2018)

Enfin bref...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2018)

Voilà, c'est pas comme si t'avais qq chose d'intéressant à dire.

/blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Octobre 2018)

IF /blast pl 
THEN /prout gKatarn

Voilà...ça c'est fait...

C'est puissant Swift, j'avoue


----------



## peyret (23 Octobre 2018)

J'ai vu qu'il y a "?" qui paye le digestif "à la cave" à 14h45, plus qu'une heure à attendre......


----------



## gKatarn (23 Octobre 2018)

Tu parles, un bon coup de blaster plutôt


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Octobre 2018)

Blast = command unknown !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2018)

Lala la la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2018)

/slaps PL... Lala la la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Octobre 2018)

/blast PL... Lala la la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2018)

Halte à la banalisation de la violence !

'culés...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2018)

Allo les modos ?

-Dites, je pense avoir repéré un sauvageon qui utilise 2 pseudos en même temps sur le forum MacG...

 MWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWA !!!


----------



## flotow (24 Octobre 2018)

en tout cas, gKatarn et flotow sont deux comptes bien distincts !
tout comme petit_louis et flotow


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Octobre 2018)

Coin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Octobre 2018)

Z' êtes 'ouf les gens...

Me laisser seul...içi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2018)

Mais non, tu n’es pas seul.

/slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Octobre 2018)

Je préfère...pour le bien de tous !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Octobre 2018)

/blast pl pour mon bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Octobre 2018)

Je suis pas remboursé par la Sécu !

Ce truc de gauchiss'


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Octobre 2018)

Coin les copins !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2018)

/blast pl, coin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Octobre 2018)

Comment va se passer le week-end sur l'eh toi 'le Noire ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2018)

/blast pl en baillant


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Octobre 2018)

C'est digne de Pavlov !

/prout gKatarn

Reflex = check !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl en baillant



C’est efficace pour se tenir éveillé ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2018)

Moyen. 

/blast himeji pour voir si ça réveille


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Moyen.



Ça fait rien je ferai avec car là, j’irais bien faire une sieste.

Donc /slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Octobre 2018)

Donc on peut faire payer des gens pour en kicker d'autres ?

Hum...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2018)

/blast pl, pas besoin de me payer pour ça


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Octobre 2018)

Ah zut... Les gens ont compris !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2018)

Tout compris.

/slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Octobre 2018)

Mouif...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2018)

/blast pl en attendant la keynote, je dois investir dans un iMac


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Octobre 2018)

Moi une tablette !

Sans rire, c'est bien Apple ou pas ? Tu as des infos ? ou mieux un site web...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2018)

Tout à fait, un site ouèbe


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl en attendant la keynote, je dois investir dans un iMac



Bon, ben investissement repoussé à une date ultérieure


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Octobre 2018)

Pareil !

Déjà le Japon, on verra après...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pareil !
> 
> Déjà le Japon, on verra après...



Tu vas dans quel coin cette fois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Octobre 2018)

Je sais où je dors...

Le reste... j'ai des idées mais je verrai bien...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Octobre 2018)

Ce petit déj corporate... 

Brups koa !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2018)

/slaps les petit déj corporate


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, ben investissement repoussé à une date ultérieure


Je vends un PowerBook 12"
C'est une seconde main. Ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Octobre 2018)

Nan. Mon MBA de 2014 de première main me donne entière satisfaction. C'est mon iMac 27" de 2009 que je dois renouveler.

/blast flotow pour la peine
/blast pl aussi, faut pas déconner non plus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2018)

Ce jour, je franchis le cap symbolique des 50 ans. Je vais arroser ça ce soir avec un verre de saké dans mon restaurant japonais favori.

Et en attendant, /slaps PL parce que, comme le dit le Trooper, faut pas déconner non plus.


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2018)

50 ans !!!!

Et tout ce temps passé dans la soupière...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Octobre 2018)

Joyeux + 1 jeune Himeji !


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Joyeux + 1 jeune Himeji !


*petit_louis*
*Membre d’élite*
*42*, de Paris

hinhin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Joyeux + 1 jeune Himeji !



Arigatô gozaimzsu !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Novembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Ce jour, je franchis le cap symbolique des 50 ans.



/slaps le gamin 
/blast PL au passage


----------



## aCLR (1 Novembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Arigatô gozaimzsu !


Heu… 

/slaps Himeji pour ses zigouigouis
/blast p_l aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2018)

/slaps aCLR pour ses heu...


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2018)

J'ai changé mes pneus, vivement qu'il neige !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Novembre 2018)

Coin qui-ne-fait-pas-le-pont !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> *petit_louis*
> *Membre d’élite*
> *42*, de Paris
> 
> hinhin



Ca s'appel de l'XP ! 
Si t'es pas gamer, tu peux pas comprendre !!!


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2018)

/blast pl paske 42 d'Xp, c'est un noob


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Novembre 2018)

Coin les gens !

ça farte ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Novembre 2018)

non, ça blaste


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2018)

Et ça slaps.

/slaps PL


----------



## gKatarn (7 Novembre 2018)

/blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Novembre 2018)

Vu du Japon c'est toujours aussi nul !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour aux nihonjin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Novembre 2018)

totale incompréhension à Osaka !

il pensait demander un plat composé de 5 viandes différentes et il se retrouve avec 5 plats complets !!!

je n'ai plus de globules mais de la graisse dans les veines...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2018)

/slaps PL le noob nippon


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Novembre 2018)

no way Dude !

I choose the restaurant because of

1/ near the Osaka loop
2/ english menu 

quand elle m'a posé tous les plats devant moi


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2018)

en fait, petit_louis, il aime pas manger !
c'est juste pour se la raconter


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Novembre 2018)

Cay fo !

Je reviens en France et ça va me manquer les gargotes de Kyoto et Tokyo !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Cay fo !
> 
> Je reviens en France et ça va me manquer les gargotes de Kyoto et Tokyo !



As-tu des bonnes adresses pour la bouffe et l’hébergement à Tokyo et Kyoto ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2018)

Tokyo et Kyoto, c'est comme Dupont et Dupond ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tokyo et Kyoto, c'est comme Dupont et Dupond ?



Quelque part, oui.

Kyoto - « ville capitale » - est l’ancienne capitale du Japon et Tokyo (anciennement Edo) - « capitale de l’est » - l’actuelle.


----------



## flotow (16 Novembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je reviens en France



Et ça y est, il est de retour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Et ça y est, il est de retour



C’est comme le boomerang.

Tu le lances et il revient.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2018)

Avec du gras ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Avec du gras ?



Non, sans.

Le gras, ça alourdit.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2018)

Ouais, mais au pays de sumotori, ça se tient


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2018)

PL est en mode sumo ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2018)

Avec le gras qu'il bouffe...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2018)

Ah oui, c’est vrai...


----------



## flotow (16 Novembre 2018)

faut il l'appeler gros louis maintenant ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2018)

Mouahahahahaha

/blast gros_louis


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Novembre 2018)

Dès demain, la remise normale de nos programmes de qualité sur ce fil.

Ne zappez pas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2018)

Ne t’inquiètes pas. On ne zappe pas.

/slaps PL avec la télécommande


----------



## flotow (18 Novembre 2018)

/slaps GL

Petit point cuisine : j'ai fait un museau de porc aux lentilles vertes, et c'était super bon
Ce soir je fais le reste de la tête, soit des joues avec... des lentilles. Ce n'était pas aussi bon 
Les lentilles étaient différentes, mais je pense surtout qu'il y avait trop de vin !
Et dire que ça aurait pu être des haricots rouges, si je ne les avais pas oublié.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Novembre 2018)

Non mais ça suffit bande de p'tits monstres ??!!

Attention ! Je connais des gilets verts içi alors bon...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2018)

/blast gros_louis, je ne suis pas un gilet vert


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Novembre 2018)

Tiens ! le trooper ! 

Ava ? On t'a pas vu aux soirées "Empire&Sumo, l'un de des 2 ne fait pas poids" 

Sinon au Japon y'a aussi des gens comme toi... La plèbe ch'te jure...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Novembre 2018)

NON JE NE SUIS PAS GROS !!!

Bon achetez moi un menhir et je passe l'éponge ;p


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2018)

t'as rien compris !
les menhirs, c'est à toi de les fabriquer !


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2018)

je voulais vous dire... je pars au soleil dès ce vendredi matin !!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2018)

/blast flotow


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2018)

oh le trooper jaloux qui n'a plus de jours de vacances pour aller en martinique   

passe moi commande pour un tapis, je te l'apporte à noel !

/pioupiou troopervert


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Novembre 2018)

/prout flotow

Oui c'est de la jalousie, exactement !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2018)

/blast pl et flotow de concert, double headshot


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2018)

ah ce fil de jaloux !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2018)

Même pas. J'ai le ski, une croisière en Egypte et p'têt les Philippines.

/prout flotow


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Novembre 2018)

Je suis pas jaloux: le Japon cay superpuissant !

Et j'ai raison, vous le savez bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Novembre 2018)

Yo les rageux !

Ca blast/proot ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2018)

pouet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2018)

Le prout, c’est la vie... en odorama.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Novembre 2018)

c'est l'hiver, les bêtes redescendent dans la vallée...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Novembre 2018)

C'est bien foutu la Nature tout de même !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Novembre 2018)

Yo les Linuxiens !

Ca code ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Novembre 2018)

Ca compile dur visiblement...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2018)

```
/blast pl
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Novembre 2018)

Pom pom poooooooooommm !

Bonjour les 'tits nenfants !
J'espère que vous avez été sage cette année !
C'est le moment d'envoyer votre lettre au Père Nowel ! 

Et arrêter d'envoyez ça par papier ça fait clodo ! 
Passez par le SMS surtaxé ca paiera...euh...le fourrage des éléphants ! 
Farpaitement des éléphants ! Marre de la neige alors hop on délocalise au soleil  !

Kess tu crois gamin ??!! 
BIENVENUE CHEZ LES ADULTES !!!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2018)

/blast pl, la coke saimal


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Novembre 2018)

LIMONADE POWAAAAAA !!!

Coke jamais plus...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl, la coke saimal



Tu n’es pas sensible à la magie de Noël ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2018)

/blast la soupière, qui insinue que le Trooper est sensible


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2018)

/prout le Trooper sans cœur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Novembre 2018)

Il est l'Or de se lever les gens !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2018)

Il en manque une !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Novembre 2018)

Uncle Scrooge Mc Himeji !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Novembre 2018)

Brups...


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2018)

savez vous ce que ca veut dire CSP sur les routes au Maroc ? Ca date du protectorat.

c'est pas classe supérieure sup.

vous avez 5h


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2018)

/bl pl, le brups saimal


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2018)

/blast flotow qui se prend pour un intello


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2018)

'tin, ça va mieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Novembre 2018)

ah y'a déjà des clients...


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2018)

/slaps le trooper qui n'est pas sur sa croisiere en Egypte

incroyable cette technologie

depuis le milieu de nul part, tu peux faire un slaps !

/slaps gl


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2018)

des clients en vacances !


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2018)

Vieux, en plastique, et monomaniaque...

Ca s'arrange pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Novembre 2018)

hin hin hin hin !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Novembre 2018)

/blast pl pour se réveiller


----------



## gKatarn (28 Novembre 2018)

/blast pl pour se réveiller


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Novembre 2018)

Chef ! 
Y'a gKatarn qui a encore glissé/doublonné !


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2018)

C’est vide ici...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Novembre 2018)

/blast flotow pour remplir ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Novembre 2018)

/prout *.*

Vous l'avez ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Décembre 2018)

+1 
Et bien d'autres à venir en votre compagnie !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Décembre 2018)

+1 /blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Décembre 2018)

respecte mon processus de vieillissement !

quelle vielle croûte celui-là !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2018)

vielle ? 
 /blast pl


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2018)

/slaps Jura39


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Décembre 2018)

En même temps, avec l'armure, c'est dur de se faire un avis...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2018)

/blast pl, il comprend rien le fan de gras


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2018)

bien rentré de vacances !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Décembre 2018)

flotow ?

Chut !

Cdt...


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2018)

/slaps gl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Décembre 2018)

C't'ambiance de mUrde !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2018)

/blast les briseurs d'ambiance


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Décembre 2018)

Tu veux pas plutôt faire joujou avec tes détonateurs thermiques ?

FAIS TOI PLAIZ' KWA !!!


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2018)

cherche gamecube pas chere
mp svp

ppf /slaps gl


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu veux pas plutôt faire joujou avec tes détonateurs thermiques ?



/fire in the hole


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2018)

Journée de merde = /slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Décembre 2018)

Y'a comme un écho...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2018)

Le genre /slaps /slaps /slaps PL PL PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Décembre 2018)

C'est flap flap flap !
Comme Batman !

C'est simple pourtant ??!!


----------



## gKatarn (4 Décembre 2018)

/blast pl qui brasse de l'air


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Décembre 2018)

Il faut bien évacuer ces fumées !
très utile sur Paris ces temps-çi...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Décembre 2018)

/blast pl, cUnnard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il faut bien évacuer ces fumées !
> très utile sur Paris ces temps-çi...



S’il n’y avait que les fumées comme problème sur Paris en ce moment...

Notez que chez nous à Bordeaux c’est un sacré bordel en ce moment, entre la circulation des trams totalement interrompue pendant des heures à cause d’un problème de fibre optique, les manifs de lycéens, les gilets jaunes un peu chauds certains jours,...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Décembre 2018)

'jour...



aujourd'hui on chuchote

merki


----------



## gKatarn (5 Décembre 2018)

/blast pl en chuchotant


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Décembre 2018)

Le Respect, cay bô !

Prenez en de la graine, sauvageons !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2018)

/slaps PL avec respect


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2018)

de lapin


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2018)

/blast le vieux bouc et son humour à deux balles


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2018)

/blast pl aussi, les habitudes qoa


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Décembre 2018)

Oui ?

Qui me parle ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2018)

Le sandwich Cesar, ce grand classique...

La petite touche de fantaise : le muffin au speculos (crèeme et coppeau).

Et le jus de pomme mais ça c'est évident.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2018)

Le jus de pomme, c’est pas bon.

/slaps PL


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Le jus de pomme, c’est pas bon.
> 
> /slaps PL



Ouais surtout le Calva 

/slaps


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et le jus de pomme mais ça c'est évident.



/blast pl, aucun goût le pôv' garçon : un bon Bourgogne, saymieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2018)

Le Vin est pas mon ami de toute façon.

A la limite le blanc passe mieux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Le Vin est pas mon ami de toute façon.
> 
> A la limite le blanc passe mieux



Genre tu bois un verre, tu es bourré et tu vomis partout ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Décembre 2018)

Sur les conseils de Maître Follasse, je ne répondrai pas a cette question !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sur les conseils de Maître Follasse, je ne répondrai pas a cette question !



Tu sais ce qu’on dit : qui ne dit mot consent.

*#PLDÉMASQUÉ*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Décembre 2018)

Je plaide non-coupable !


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2018)

Poil au rable.

De lapin (spécial kassdedi au blasteurenplastic )


----------



## aCLR (8 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu sais ce qu’on dit : qui ne dit mot consent.


Comme on pourrait dire :

Qui sent du con ne dit mot.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Décembre 2018)

Cay bô ! on dirait du vô !

Yo les ploucs !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Décembre 2018)

Encore un sandwich pour midi...

Ca commence à lasser


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2018)

ahahahah



et himeji, on le voit plus depuis samedi !!!
c'est louche !

un canard aux lacrymos ?
berk


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2018)

/slaps flotow   

Et là, tu me vois ?


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2018)

ou ça, ou ça, j'ai les yeux qui piquent !!

*bouge les bras sans voir* et...
/slaps himeji   

/oups


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2018)

/blast pl   
/blast himeji  
/blast flotow   

Pas d'jaloux.


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2018)

t'en as oublié un !!
/slaps gkatarn


/ouf


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Décembre 2018)

/prout dans la salle, comme ça pas d'jaloux !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2018)

Le filtre intégré aux armures impériales mk IV rev. b permet au stormtrooper d'être à l'abri des odeurs nauséabondes des amateurs de gras. Et autres.

/blast pl qui puduku


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2018)

ou le jaloux qui ne pas manger de gras de peur de ne pas rentrer dans son armure...

et de se faire blaster !

/blast gkatarn


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Décembre 2018)

Bonne réponse de flotow !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2018)

/blast pl, fayot


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2018)

C’est la guerre !

/slaps et prout flotow, PL et gKartan


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Décembre 2018)

AU BUCHER !!!

/prlaps ! EN FORCE ! TOUT LE MONDE !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Décembre 2018)

LACHEZ LES VACHETTES !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2018)

Guy Lux, je ne vous entends pas !


----------



## aCLR (10 Décembre 2018)

Un Slaps et ça repart !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Décembre 2018)

C'est une vile contrefaçon : l'original, c'est "un blast et ça repart"

/blast aCLR


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Décembre 2018)

C'est la fête chez Ultraflood !


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est une vile contrefaçon : l'original, c'est "un blast et ça repart"
> 
> /blast aCLR


Murde, je m'a trompé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Décembre 2018)

Mais tu as fais ça de façon artistique ! 
Donc ça passe !


----------



## flotow (11 Décembre 2018)

j'ai paint, je peux éditer !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Décembre 2018)

FFFFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNCCCCCE !!!


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> j'ai paint, je peux éditer !!


Vas-y !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Décembre 2018)

Pro tip : utilise la Police Comic Sans MS pour avoir plus d'impact !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2018)

/blast Comic Sans MS


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Décembre 2018)

Tu vois ?

On attend ton oeuvre avec impatience !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Décembre 2018)

*/blast pl, ça c'est de l'oeuvre   *


----------



## peyret (12 Décembre 2018)

œ


gKatarn a dit:


> */blast pl, ça c'est de l'oeuvre   *



*ça c'est de l'œuvre corrigé ; c'est-il pas mieux  *


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Décembre 2018)

Que c'est beau...

#émotion


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Décembre 2018)

On est bien gKat, on est bien...


----------



## aCLR (13 Décembre 2018)

peyret a dit:


> œ
> 
> 
> *ça c'est de l'œuvre corrigé ; c'est-il pas mieux  *


Nan pas du tout !

C'est même pire pour les yeux qu'un simple oubli de ligature !


----------



## aCLR (13 Décembre 2018)

/slaps peyret pour la peine


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Un Slaps et ça repart !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Désolé, je ne pouvais pas résister.


----------



## aCLR (13 Décembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Désolé, je ne pouvais pas résister.


Hé hé, c'est en Janvier que ça repart !


----------



## PJG (13 Décembre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Hé hé, c'est en Janvier que ça repart !


Tu as raison.


----------



## aCLR (13 Décembre 2018)

Y'a quoi dedans ?


----------



## PJG (14 Décembre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Y'a quoi dedans ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Décembre 2018)

Miam !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2018)

Ca casse tout l'écran dans l'emballage...
Pardon : "l'écran en dehors de l'emballage"


----------



## PJG (14 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ca casse tout l'écran dans l'emballage...
> Pardon : "l'écran en dehors de l'emballage"



Est ce qu'il y a un décodeur sur le forum pour essayer de comprendre ce que vient d'écrire petit_louis ?


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Est ce qu'il y a un décodeur sur le forum pour essayer de comprendre ce que vient d'écrire petit_louis ?



Pas besoin de décodeur. Un /slaps PL suffit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2018)

C'est pourtant simple !

Dans la figure A...

et puis zut ! HELL ON YOU !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2018)

/blast tout le monde... partout... tout le temps...

Tombe de sommeil


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Décembre 2018)

En plus on voit pas la marque du téléviseur : Continental Edisson ? Telefunken ? Brandt ?


----------



## peyret (14 Décembre 2018)

Sony....


----------



## aCLR (14 Décembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


>


C'est bô le progrès !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Décembre 2018)

Enfaim bref...


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2018)

vous faites aussi bison futé ici ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Décembre 2018)

Tout se monnaie !

On a un forfait bon plans restos + GPS avec une voie de trooper pour pas cher.
Pour les enfants tu as le supplément Trooper sous hélium ! Ca les fais rire et les animaux remuent la queue donc c'est tout bénéf' pour toi !


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2018)

Imagine si je rencontre le trooper pendant mes vacances...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Décembre 2018)

Tu basculeras sur l'option Spock, c'est tout...

On a pensé à tout t'inquiète !


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2018)

Imagine si je rencontre petit_louis pendant mes vacances !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Décembre 2018)

Je sais...

La Classe, la Perfection ça fait peur...

Mais je sais rester simple !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je sais...
> 
> La Classe, la Perfection ça fait peur...
> 
> Mais je sais rester simple !



On voit ça.

/slaps PL qui a la grosse tête


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2018)

Le Trooper ne risque pas de rencontrer flotow : le Trooper ne prend pas de vacances.

/blast flotow, vacancier   
/blast la grosse tête de PL   
/blast himeji, pas d'jaloux


----------



## PJG (18 Décembre 2018)

Décidément, je ne comprends rien à cette rubrique. 
Je vous laisse entre vous, je pense qu'une conversation avec un extraterrestre serait plus facile pour moi.
 Le problème, c'est qu'il faut que j'en trouve un qui aime la soupe aux choux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2018)

En parlant de soupe de choux... /prout le Trooper


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Décembre 2018)

J'ai du taff !

Mon dieu c'est pénible ce truc là...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Décembre 2018)

Et puis ça s'accumule en plus !

Un comble !!!


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2018)

cache tes dossiers avant noel... et dit que tu ne te souviens pas apres ton coma ethylique du nouvel an

ah zut c'est vrai tu bois pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Décembre 2018)

Hum...

Je sens une conspiration au niveau de mon foie...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Décembre 2018)

C'est p'têt pour ça que le jus d'orange passe mal...

/me <---- pas con !


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2018)

tiens, on m'écrit pour me dire que je ne paye pas la redevance tv
alors que l'organisme me prélève automatiquement chaque trimestre depuis 5 ans

bref, ils ont une jolie lettre qu'ils découvriront après nowel

il y a du 90 pt et aussi du 5 pt
ils vont être heureux !

/slaps pl


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2018)

Elle est bizarre ta signature.


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2018)

Jalou !

/slaps romu'


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2018)

[vintage on]
*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à tucpasquic*
[vintage off]


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2018)

C'est super vintage

Tapez 1 pour que je conserve mon pseudo actuel, 2 pour que je revienne à l'ancien...


Ou sinon :
Un signalement pour que je conserve, un like pour que je change


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2018)

/slaps flotow   

Ça répond à ta question ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2018)

/ban tucpasquic


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> /slaps flotow
> 
> Ça répond à ta question ?



message reçu mais pas compris



gKatarn a dit:


> /ban tucpasquic



message reçu mais pas compris, non plus


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2018)

Allez je suis 

/slaps flotow


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> message reçu mais pas compris



C’est pourtant simple : tu fais comme tu veux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Décembre 2018)

Pont de 4 jours en approche !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Décembre 2018)

Pas vous ?


----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2018)

le 26 est aussi férié...


----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2018)

je viens de coller ma vignette crit'air…
je suis VERT et ORANGE en même temps !


----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2018)

de toute facon je ne travaille pas avant le 2 !!!
et pas au bureau avant le 7

la chance quoi


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2018)

Idem 

Reprise le 7


----------



## peyret (21 Décembre 2018)

Et moi à la retraite, donc vacances toutes l'année....... 
Soyez par jaloux


----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2018)

/slaps peyret 


Et puis quoi encore !!


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> message reçu mais pas compris
> 
> message reçu mais pas compris, non plus



/blast flotow qui comprend rien


----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2018)

trooper, fait attention a toi, j'arrive !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pas vous ?



Moi, si.

Même chose le week-end suivant.


----------



## aCLR (21 Décembre 2018)

Week-end, c'est quand même plus rapide à dire, écrire ou pourquoi pas chanter que placer son pendant français, période de congé de la fin de semaine…

Isn't it ?


----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2018)

FDS


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Week-end, c'est quand même plus rapide à dire, écrire ou pourquoi pas chanter que placer son pendant français, période de congé de la fin de semaine…
> 
> Isn't it ?


C'est quoi la chanson ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> FDS


// Flotow Demands Slaps
// Hum OK
/slaps ƒlotow


----------



## aCLR (21 Décembre 2018)

or


----------



## aCLR (21 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> FDS


Je t'en foutrais des déesses elfes !?


----------



## aCLR (21 Décembre 2018)

Ou des elfes déesses, c'est selon


----------



## flotow (22 Décembre 2018)

Change de voiture !!


----------



## flotow (22 Décembre 2018)

Bon c'est pas tout, j'ai plein de km à faire !
À plus tard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2018)

À plus !


----------



## flotow (22 Décembre 2018)

Et voilà !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2018)

Tout à fait Tuc... heu... flot... enfin bref... tout à fait.


----------



## flotow (22 Décembre 2018)

Vous voulez tout savoir ?
J'ai du faire le plein pour faire les derniers 20 kilomètres car j'étais sur la réserve. 
Tellement de vent !!

Voilà


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2018)

Bon vent !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Décembre 2018)

/Prout flotow

Comme ca on reste dans la thématique du Vent !

Mwawawawa !!!

Même pendant les fêtes, je reste à vos côtés. La Chance que vous avez !!!!


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2018)

Ffffffffffff


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2018)

/slaps PL à qui je souhaite de joyeuses fêtes


----------



## aCLR (23 Décembre 2018)

sa Dkap !


----------



## PJG (23 Décembre 2018)

peyret a dit:


> Et moi à la retraite, donc vacances toutes l'année.......


Idem. 
*Edit:* c'est quoi cette pièce jointe ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Idem.
> *Edit:* c'est quoi cette pièce jointe ?


Ouais , je vois rien
c'est bien un retraité pour poster cela


----------



## gKatarn (24 Décembre 2018)

/blast pl, c'est pas paske c'est Nowel qu'il doit y échapper


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2018)

Oh le méchant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oh le méchant



Toi, tu vas te prendre un coup de blaster. Tu ne vas pas comprendre ce qui t’arrive.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Toi, tu vas te prendre un coup de blaster.


Pas la veille de Nowel


----------



## gKatarn (24 Décembre 2018)

/blast la soupière qui fait du traffic de blaster impérial


----------



## PJG (24 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oh le méchant


Moi méchant ? Pas du tout ...et même pas moche.


----------



## aCLR (24 Décembre 2018)

/blast le père noël !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast la soupière qui fait du traffic de blaster impérial



Quand j’ai dit à Jura39 qu’il allait se prendre un coup de blaster, c’est de vous cher monsieur dont je parlais. Alors vos histoires de trafic de blaster impérial...

/slaps le Trooper qui ne comprend rien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> /blast le père noël !



Carrément. C’est une ordure !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Quand j’ai dit à Jura39 qu’il allait se prendre un coup de blaster, c’est de vous cher monsieur dont je parlais. Alors vos histoires de trafic de blaster impérial...
> 
> /slaps le Trooper qui ne comprend rien



/slaps Himeji


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> /slaps Himeji



C’est cela, oui...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Carrément. C’est une ordure !



Quant à la mère Noël, c’est une grosse p...

Ah, la magie de Noël...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Quant à la mère Noël, c’est une grosse p...
> 
> Ah, la magie de Noël...


Que tu raconte bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Décembre 2018)

Mais vous allez fermer vos grandes gueules et vous aimer ???!!!

p_l, membre de la jésUS ARMY 

#blaguedevieux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2018)

/slaps PL la grenouille de bénitier


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2018)

/blast pl, naméo


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Décembre 2018)

Je m'occupe, chuis au taff !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2018)

/blast pl qui croit qu'il n'y a que lui au taf


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Décembre 2018)

ah ! toi aussi tu te fais chier ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour je suis pl, chanteur engagé.

Voici ma dernière ritournelle :

"J'ai pas enviiiiie..."

RT, Fav, partage, follow...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2018)

C’est de la m... !


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> RT, Fav, partage, follow...



J'ai lu flotow, donc je participe !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Décembre 2018)

AH CA !

QUAND CAY PAS SUR ITUNES, Y'A PLUS PERSONNE !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai lu flotow, donc je participe !



/slaps flotow


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> AH CA !
> 
> QUAND CAY PAS SUR ITUNES, Y'A PLUS PERSONNE !!!



Tu ne veux pas qu’on paie pour ça par hasard ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu ne veux pas qu’on paie pour ça par hasard ?


Moi z'aime bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2018)

/slaps Jura39


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> /slaps Jura39


Aucun gout 
/slaps Himeji


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Décembre 2018)

C'est subjectif l'Art !


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2018)

Ca travaille ici on dirait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Décembre 2018)

Franchement ? Non !

En plus la paie est déjà là alors pourquoi continuer...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2018)

Oué, ça bosse. Pas fort, mais ça bosse.

/blast flotow & PL


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Aucun gout
> /slaps Himeji



Parle pour toi. 

/slaps Jura39


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est subjectif l'Art !



Certes. Mais il y a des limites quand même.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Certes. Mais il y a des limites quand même.


Pas de limites avec l'art 
/slaps Himeji


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Décembre 2018)

Il est temps de rentrer, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2018)

moi , je suis pas encore sortie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2018)

À la niche !


----------



## PJG (28 Décembre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bonjour je suis pl, chanteur engagé.
> Voici ma dernière ritournelle :
> "J'ai pas enviiiiie..."


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2018)

/slaps PL 
Copieur


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2018)

/blast PJG qui ne sait pas ce qu'est un chanteur engagé


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2018)

/blablablast machintruc
Un chanteur se dit toujours engagé...
mais jamais par qui
et il ne dit pas combien il touche !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2018)

enfin un peu de bon sens


----------



## PJG (29 Décembre 2018)

Salut les gars,
moi je finis bien l'année, j'ai gagné un smartphone.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2018)

/blast PJG qui croit encore au Père Nowel


----------



## PJG (30 Décembre 2018)

De mieux en mieux, Free me fait cadeau de 1000$. 
Il faudrait ouvrir une nouvelle rubrique. " Les Arnaqueurs du net".
Bon courage pour le déchiffrage.


----------



## loustic (30 Décembre 2018)

PJG cette rubrique existe déjà, voir le fil lancé en 2006 par rezba

Mes meilleurs scams

Surtout ne pas cliquer sur les liens contenus dans les scams


----------



## PJG (30 Décembre 2018)

loustic a dit:


> PJG le Forum a déjà attiré denombreux scams, voir le fil
> Mes meilleurs scams


Merci pour le lien.


loustic a dit:


> Surtout ne pas cliquer sur les liens contenus dans les scams


Ne t'inquiète pas. 
Danger


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Janvier 2019)

Bonne année les gens !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2019)

Bonne année à toi aussi.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

/BelLe Année Sans Taloches


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2019)

Bonne année


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2019)

Bonne Année à mon blaster


----------



## PJG (1 Janvier 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2019)

Voici la liste de mes résolutions 

...........
..........
.........
......
....
..
.


----------



## PJG (1 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voici la liste de mes résolutions
> 
> ...........
> ..........
> ...


Idem pour moi.


----------



## aCLR (1 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Il faudrait ouvrir une nouvelle rubrique. " Les Arnaqueurs du net".


On a ça qui fait office de vitrine


----------



## PJG (1 Janvier 2019)

loustic a dit:


> PJG cette rubrique existe déjà, voir le fil lancé en 2006 par rezba
> Mes meilleurs scams





aCLR a dit:


> On a ça qui fait office de vitrine


----------



## aCLR (1 Janvier 2019)

/slaps PJG qui ferait mieux de dire merci au lieu de rire !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Idem pour moi.



Enfin une personne de bon goût


----------



## PJG (2 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> /slaps PJG qui ferait mieux de dire merci au lieu de rire !


*Merci. *
C'est bon comme ça ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2019)

Ce petit jus d'orange...
Ce petit pain au raisin...


----------



## PJG (2 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ce petit jus d'orange...
> Ce petit pain au raisin...


...et un bol de Banania.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2019)

ah bah non ! je vais être ballonné à force !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> ...et un bol de Banania.



Tous les matins depuis euh... des années


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2019)

Au fait...

/blast pl pour bien commencer l'année


----------



## PJG (2 Janvier 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tous les matins depuis euh... des années


Pareil pour moi, au moins ?? ans.
L'usine tourne uniquement pour nous deux !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2019)

MAIS NON !

Quelle enflure ce gKat !

L, schizo #blaguecrosstopic


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2019)

/slaps PL le fayot ingrat et schizophrène pour bien commencer l’année   

#blaguecrosstopic


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2019)

Vu mon état physique post réveillon, je suis plus 2gras...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Vu mon état physique post réveillon, je suis plus 2gras...



Ça ne doit pas beaucoup te changer du reste de l’année.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2019)

Dis donc !!! Garnement ! 
/tromblon Himeji 

Au fait je vais retourner au Japon en mai si tout se passe bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Dis donc !!! Garnement !
> /tromblon Himeji
> 
> Au fait je vais retourner au Japon en mai si tout se passe bien



/slaps PL tu sais ce qu’il te dit le tromblon ?   

Et pour le Japon, où prévois-tu d’aller cette fois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2019)

Mais je sais pas moi !!!
Et je suis sérieux en plus !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mais je sais pas moi !!!
> Et je suis sérieux en plus !



Et alors ?

Pour mon projet de voyage au Japon dans 2 ans (si tout va bien), je sais déjà où je veux aller (et moi aussi, je suis sérieux).


----------



## aCLR (2 Janvier 2019)

Hum, si tu n'es pas très à l'aise avec les clefs USB. Ne t'inquiètes pas, tu sauras y faire avec le PhotoStick !

Oui, oui, un clic suffit !

Alors fonce mon petit.

Claque tes étrennes quickly !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Hum, si tu n'es pas très à l'aise avec les clefs USB. Ne t'inquiètes pas, tu sauras y faire avec le PhotoStick !
> 
> Oui, oui, un clic suffit !
> 
> ...



Et le PhotoSlapsaCLR, tu connais ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Et alors ?
> 
> Pour mon projet de voyage au Japon dans 2 ans (si tout va bien), je sais déjà où je veux aller (et moi aussi, je suis sérieux).



Deux ans ?

Tu m'explique en MP car cela m'intéresse


----------



## aCLR (2 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Et le PhotoSlapsaCLR, tu connais ?


Est-ce qu'il est en promo ?!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Et alors ?
> 
> Pour mon projet de voyage au Japon dans 2 ans (si tout va bien), je sais déjà où je veux aller (et moi aussi, je suis sérieux).


o

Un sacré projet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il est en promo ?!



Tout le temps.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Janvier 2019)

/blast pl, pas besoin de promo


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Janvier 2019)

Je suis impromossible !
Laissez moi ma fierté, zut kwa !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2019)

au menu ce midi :
1/ sandouiche saumon
2/ pana cotta caramel/speculos


----------



## flotow (4 Janvier 2019)

Télétravail


Donc vrai repas


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

Vacances = vrai repas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2019)

/slaps le télétravail, les vacances et les vrais repas


----------



## aCLR (4 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> /slaps le télétravail, les vacances et les vrais repas


Hum…

Did someone can explain to me to what really can serve the "sécurité enfant" on the electric plugs since the wide deployment of the "disjoncteur différentiel" in the residential houses ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Hum…
> 
> Did someone can explain to me to what really can serve the "sécurité enfant" on the electric plugs since the wide deployment of the "disjoncteur différentiel" in the residential houses ?


N'importe quoi


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Hum…
> 
> Did someone can explain to me to what really can serve the "sécurité enfant" on the electric plugs since the wide deployment of the "disjoncteur différentiel" in the residential houses ?


Un mec drôle à souhaits eut répondu autrement, Rantanplan !


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Un mec drôle à souhaits eut répondu autrement, Rantanplan !


Are you talking to me ?!


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Are you talking to me ?!


Oh l'autre,voilà qu'il pique le running gag des autres, comme ça, sans vergogne. Attention, le thug de service, il y a du copyright dans l'air. Tu ne vas pas t'en tirer comme cela.


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Oh l'autre,voilà qu'il pique le running gag des autres, comme ça, sans vergogne. Attention, le thug de service, il y a du copyright dans l'air. Tu ne vas pas t'en tirer comme cela.


You talk about me ?!


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> You talk about me ?!


Pfff… Trop con ce rosbeef, j'abandonne…


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Pfff… Trop con ce rosbeef, j'abandonne…


You talk about my wife ?!


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> You talk about my wife ?!


…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2019)

/slaps aCLR qui a trop fumé la moquette


----------



## flotow (5 Janvier 2019)

un modérateur peut il poster sans l'intervalle de 30 secondes ???

JE VEUX ÊTRE MODÉRATEUR POUR FLOODER !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> un modérateur peut il poster sans l'intervalle de 30 secondes ???
> 
> JE VEUX ÊTRE MODÉRATEUR POUR FLOODER !!



Moi aussi !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2019)

/blast pl et himeji qui ne sont pas équipés pour être modo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2019)

Gna, gna, gna,...


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2019)

En plus il ne s'arrange pas le vieux. Fixette sur pl alors qu'il s'agit de flotow. Il cpukic


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> /slaps aCLR qui a trop fumé la moquette


Qui ?!


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2019)

euh...



Kate


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Il cpukic


Est-ce une faute de ne plus savoir ce que l'on ne savait déjà pas ?

/blast Romuald qui voulait envoyer notre trooper dans un trou noir !


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce une faute de ne plus savoir ce que l'on ne savait déjà pas ?


Sous-entendrais tu qu'il n'a plus toute sa tête ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2019)

Pour information, seul le Trooper a un vrai blaster. Les autres, c’est un jouet en plastique.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2019)

Voilà. Pour avoir rétabli la Vérité, je te blaste pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Janvier 2019)

Le blues du dimanche soir...


----------



## flotow (6 Janvier 2019)

Prévisions de la semaine : neige neige neige
24/7 !


----------



## PJG (6 Janvier 2019)

Moi c'est...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Voilà. Pour avoir rétabli la Vérité, je te blaste pas



Monsieur est trop bon.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2019)

/mode Alain Delon : Il vous en prie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Janvier 2019)

*[Modéré]   *

Cdt...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Janvier 2019)

Ava sinon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Janvier 2019)

Genre... vous bossez !!!


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2019)

neige


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Janvier 2019)

CENSURE !!!

/tromblon gKatarn


----------



## PJG (7 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> neige


Soleil


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2019)

Kamoulox !


----------



## PJG (7 Janvier 2019)

Pas mieu*x*, mais comme j'utilise aussi un X , je gagne deux points.  
*Edit:* je suis con, j'avais oublié ton *K. *
Finalement je perds 4 points.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Janvier 2019)

Je tromblone gKatarn tout écoutant du Michel Sardou.
J'obtiens un un bonus +40

Je choisis la question épinard & voie lactée...


----------



## aCLR (7 Janvier 2019)

Cherche pas, tu ne peux pas gagner contre le trooper !


----------



## aCLR (7 Janvier 2019)

Il a un blaster impérial !


----------



## aCLR (7 Janvier 2019)

C'est comme un joker sauf qu'il ne quitte jamais son holster !


----------



## aCLR (7 Janvier 2019)

/slaps p_l parce que Michel Sardou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je tromblone gKatarn tout écoutant du Michel Sardou.
> J'obtiens un un bonus +40
> 
> Je choisis la question épinard & voie lactée...



Erreur !

Michel Sardou a une extinction de voix donc c’est un malus de - 10 et tu n’as pas accès à la question épinard & Voie lactée.

En revanche, la question jaune d’oeuf et fromage de chèvre, c’est bon.


----------



## PJG (7 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je choisis la question *épinard* & voie* lactée*...


Tu n'as pas le droit.
*Epinards* > beurre
* Voie lactée > *lait
*Lait + Beurre *choix refusé.
Tu dois passer ton tour.

*
*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Janvier 2019)

Le Droit cay Moi !

Voilà.

Tout est dit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Janvier 2019)

Bon....

Pour pas recevoir de plaintes de votre part, je relance avec la question suivante :

Tout l'monde s'éclate :
1/ a la queue leu leu
2/ au bureau de la poste principal de Nevers
3/ DTC
4/ ma vie privée ne vous regarde pas, salop d'Impériaux.

Vous avez 10 Bernard M enez pour répondre à partir de.... MAINTENANT !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon....
> 
> Pour pas recevoir de plaintes de votre part, je relance avec la question suivante :
> 
> ...



Trop tard.

/slaps PL   

et Kamoulox !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2019)

/blast aCLR, impertinent


----------



## aCLR (7 Janvier 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR, impertinent


Mais euh…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Janvier 2019)

aCLR !

Sacripant !

Te revoilà ?!

Edith Orthographe


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Janvier 2019)

Sacripant qui rime (presque) avec frangipane.

Ce qui est assez d'actualité je trouve...

Quel talent !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2019)

Poil aux dents


----------



## PJG (8 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Poil aux dents


Dentifrice


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Janvier 2019)

C'est nul !

/tromblone PJG


----------



## PJG (8 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est nul !


Dents > Dentifrice > Frise à plat > Platonique > etc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Janvier 2019)

Toi aussi tu t'ennuies au taf ?


----------



## PJG (8 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Toi aussi tu t'ennuies au taf ?


Tu rigoles, déjà 15 mois de retraite, ça passe à une vitesse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Janvier 2019)

Tu as des projets ?


----------



## PJG (8 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu as des projets ?


Oui, mon carnet est plein. Tout se termine en "age"
1/ Bricol*age*
2/ Jardin*age*
3/ Voy*age*
4*/ *Informatiqu*age 
*
Bricolage > Création d'une pergola (couverte) il ne me reste que les finitions pour le printemps.
Jardinage > Arrachage des lauriers amandes (moi) pour pose d'un portail coulissant motorisé (un pro).
Voyage > Canada comme tous les ans (juillet et mars). En ce moment il fait moins 18° .
Informatique > je me régale sur mon nouvel iMac 27 pouces.
Encore un truc qui se termine en "age", c'est le garage que je viens de ranger.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Oui, mon carnet est plein. Tout se termine en "age"
> 1/ Bricol*age*
> 2/ Jardin*age*
> 3/ Voy*age*
> ...



Pas sûr que ça le fasse rêver.

A priori, le bricolage et le jardinage, je ne pense pas que ce soit son truc.

Voyage, comme moi, il est accroc au pays du soleil levant.

Informatiquage, ben voilà quoi.


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2019)

Faut pas oublier ce que tout le monde aime ici :
le rabâchage...


----------



## PJG (8 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Pas sûr que ça le fasse rêver.


Ok, mais ce sont mes projets. 
La prochaine fois, évitez cette demande.


----------



## PJG (8 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Voyage, comme moi, il est accroc au pays du soleil levant.


Moi c'est le Canada.






Himeji interprète, remplaçant de petit_louis


----------



## aCLR (8 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est nul !


Tant d'énergie consommée pour si peu…

La banquise te remercie !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Janvier 2019)

très bien le Canada !

J'espère découvrir ce pays en septembre de cette année


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Moi c'est le Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le Canada, c’est pas mal non plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Janvier 2019)

Je pense commencé par le Québec.

Un classique Montréal / Québec pendant 2 semaines...
Faut que je bosse là dessus.
Le truc c'est que j'ai pas de licence de conduite donc je regarde pas mal comment me déplacer en fait !

Fun fact = si j'écris p2rmis de conduire, il me censure mon post avec comme motif = banned word !!!
Les modos gauchiss' travaillant au conglomérat SNCF ont encore frappé !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Tant d'énergie consommée pour si peu…
> 
> La banquise te remercie !



S'assoit près du berceau d'aCLR pour chantonner le générique de Bibiphoque


----------



## PJG (9 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Le truc c'est que j'ai pas de licence de conduite donc je regarde pas mal comment me déplacer en fait !


Le bus, c'est vraiment le meilleur moyen pour circuler en ville.
Pour les plus longues distances, tu as le train ou les grands bus.
Deux semaines sur place c'est bien en hiver.
Pour l'été, il te faut minimum trois semaines.
Le Canada c'est très bien pour les vacances, on sait que l'on va rentrer en France.
Mais attention, quand on y va pour travailler, on ne revient jamais. 
Il faut juste aimer le froid. 
Aujourd'hui moins 9°. La semaine dernière, le thermomètre est descendu à moins 28°.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Aujourd'hui moins 9°. La semaine dernière, le thermomètre est descendu à moins 28°.



Toi aussi tu habite le Jura ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Janvier 2019)

Je suis un gars qui se balade toujours en t-shirt, même ces temps-çi. J'ai failli partir cette semaine à Montréal; ça m'aurait fait bizzare j'avoue
2 semaines c'est tout ce que je peux avoir, je n'ai pas de RTT seulement 5 semaines de congés.

J'ai 43 ans donc pour le taff sur place je n'y crois pas, et ça n'est pas le but.
Sauf si j'ai une super offre, je reste à Paris, j'y suis bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Janvier 2019)

On m'a aussi dit que pour Montréal et Québec, rester une semaine sur place c'est de trop.
Tu valides PJG ?


----------



## PJG (9 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu valides PJG ?


Oui.  
On peut aussi naviguer tout en restant dans ces deux belles villes.


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je suis un gars qui se balade toujours en t-shirt, même ces temps-çi. J'ai failli partir cette semaine à Montréal; ça m'aurait fait bizzare j'avoue
> 2 semaines c'est tout ce que je peux avoir, je n'ai pas de RTT seulement 5 semaines de congés.
> 
> J'ai 43 ans donc pour le taff sur place je n'y crois pas, et ça n'est pas le but.
> Sauf si j'ai une super offre, je reste à Paris, j'y suis bien


_
Vous avez demandé le divan d'Henri Chapier, ne quittez pas, un opératueur va vous répondre_


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Oui.
> On peut aussi naviguer tout en restant dans ces deux belles villes.



Tu vie ou ?


----------



## PJG (9 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu vie ou ?


Ben...ici et là-bas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Janvier 2019)

bon...

j'en prends bonne note...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> bon...
> 
> j'en prends bonne note...



Moi aussi


----------



## PJG (9 Janvier 2019)

Il ne faut pas oublier Ottawa et Gatineau.
Ottawa > Le Parlement Le canal Rideau  Musée canadien de la nature
Gatineau > Musée Canadien de l’histoire.

Soyez en règle pour un voyage inoubliable. AVE
Bon vol.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2019)

Bon le Japon c'est Ok finalement.
Avion = check
Hôtels = check

Himeji, si tu as des questions...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon le Japon c'est Ok finalement.
> Avion = check
> Hôtels = check
> 
> Himeji, si tu as des questions...



Une. Où ? Et ne me dis pas que tu ne sais pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2019)

Atterrissage à Osaka avec hôtel près de la gare central d'Osaka.
Départ de Tokyo avec hôtel près de la station de Kanda.

Ensuite le château d'Himeji c'est en haut de ma liste !
J'y suis passé de nuit c'était déjà magnifique alors de jour...il parait que les jardins sont géniaux aussi.

Quand au reste des 2 semaines, c'est en cours de construction


----------



## PJG (10 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon le Japon c'est Ok finalement.
> Avion = check
> Hôtels = check


Baguettes = check


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2019)

moi je propose de changer :
Food, Friends, Fun, Fornication, France & Paris

en :
Poutine, Amis, Amusement, Baise, Canada & Québec

Avec ça, t'es prêt !


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2019)

le Japon, c'est peut-être pour cette année... mais rien n'est prévu, à part le mot sur une liste de 10 !! destinations 

le Canada, la côte ouest est bien, mais sans voiture, c'est entre pénible et difficile je dirais !
c'était clairement ambitieux l'année dernière, mais : Vancouver, Victoria, Port Renfew, PRNP, Pemperton, Kamloops, Grey Wells RP (!!), Jasper, Banff, Yoho, Kootnai, Calgary
j'ai bien aimé et il y avait plein d'ours !

mais mes meilleurs voyages, je pense que ça reste le Montana <3, Cuba et le Vietnam !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Janvier 2019)

Les USA ce qui me fait chier en fait c'est de leur donner des sous/infos perso pour rentrer sur leur territoire.
Le Canada fait la même chose mais là je trouve à rien à dire ! 

Mais c'est sûr que les USA c'est tentant...


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Les USA ce qui me fait chier en fait c'est de leur donner des sous/infos perso pour rentrer sur leur territoire.
> Le Canada fait la même chose mais là je trouve à rien à dire !
> 
> Mais c'est sûr que les USA c'est tentant...



le seul avantage, c'est que l'eTA c'est 5 ans contre 2 pour l'ESTA
après, les questions sont les même


----------



## PJG (10 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> mais mes meilleurs voyages, je pense que ça reste le Montana <3, Cuba et le Vietnam !


Moi, c'est Les Maldives, (2000 et 2006) normal pour un ancien plongeur.


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Atterrissage à Osaka avec hôtel près de la gare central d'Osaka.
> Départ de Tokyo avec hôtel près de la station de Kanda.
> 
> Ensuite le château d'Himeji c'est en haut de ma liste !
> ...





C'est bon Carlos, on t'a démasqué !

Tu ne cherches pas à entrer au Japon mais à en sortir !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Atterrissage à Osaka avec hôtel près de la gare central d'Osaka.
> Départ de Tokyo avec hôtel près de la station de Kanda.
> 
> Ensuite le château d'Himeji c'est en haut de ma liste !
> ...



Apparemment le parc Yoyogen qui est à côté du château est à voir aussi.

Et le temple bouddhiste Engyo-ji qui est pas très loin de Himeji a l’air d’être à voir aussi.


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2019)

世界の終わり


----------



## PJG (10 Janvier 2019)

loustic a dit:


> 世界の終わり


C'est quand ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> C'est quand ?



次の月曜日


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> 次の月曜日


Ce sera vite la


----------



## PJG (10 Janvier 2019)

Lundi... c'est bon, j'ai le temps de ranger mon garage.


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Apparemment le parc Yoyogen qui est à côté du château est à voir aussi.



Trop loin de sa cellule ! Impossible de creuser un tunnel sans risque ! Oublie…



> Et le temple bouddhiste Engyo-ji qui est pas très loin de Himeji a l’air d’être à voir aussi.



Trouve une église qu'il y brûle un cierge !


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Lundi... c'est bon, j'ai le temps de ranger mon garage.


J'espère que t'as une nissan ou une renault garée dedans !


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> PJG a dit:
> 
> 
> > C'est quand ?
> ...


_Translation_ -> Kate


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> _Translation_ -> Kate


Ça fait beaucoup d'idéogrammes pour un running gag…


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça fait beaucoup d'idéogrammes pour un running gag…


Ah ces japonais et l'art de tracer des zigouigouis…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Janvier 2019)

Vive Google translate !

Mon hôtel m'écrit en japonais, je lui répond en japonais !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Vive Google translate !
> 
> Mon hôtel m'écrit en japonais, je lui répond en japonais !



Tu l’as réservé par quel biais ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Janvier 2019)

Booking.com

En fait j'ai annoncé à ces 2 hôtels que j'arrivais le matin.
Or comme le check-in se fait à 15h, il me prévenait.
Je leur ai expliqué que je veux simplement poser ma valise chez eux puis me barrer et revenir pour le check-in plus tard.
J'aurais dû choisir l'option "je ne sais pas quand j'arrive"...

Donc ils m'ont contacté via la messagerie de Booking.com pour me prévenir de ce fait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Booking.com
> 
> En fait j'ai annoncé à ces 2 hôtels que j'arrivais le matin.
> Or comme le check-in se fait à 15h, il me prévenait.
> ...



Dans les infos de l’hôtel sur booking, ce n’était pas précisé s’il y a un service de bagagerie ?

Sinon il y a des consignes à bagages dans les gares.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Janvier 2019)

De part ma maigre expérience j'ai toujours mis mes valises à l'accueil en attendant le check-in.
Sous un filet, avec une étiquette ! 
Mais c'est peut être une spécificité japonaise


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Janvier 2019)

tiens...
un nouveau sujet !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2019)

/blast pl, na !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Janvier 2019)

/tromblone le gamin en plastique gibolin !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2019)

/blast pl, ça fait au moins 45 ans que je suis plus un gamin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2019)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING MACG !!!

Tranquillou Billou ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2019)

eh ben !

vos sonotones ont explosé ?


----------



## Locke (14 Janvier 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl, ça fait au moins 45 ans que je suis plus un gamin


Tu diras ça quand tu en auras le double.


----------



## flotow (15 Janvier 2019)

ah ah ah le trooper


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2019)

Je sens poindre un /blast flotow


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2019)

"C'est curieux chez les trooper ce besoin de faire des blasts"

Maitre Folasse, notaire pour gens qui ont du caractère...et des flingues...et de l'humour


----------



## gKatarn (15 Janvier 2019)

/blast everybody


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Janvier 2019)

Au moins on sert à quoi le touch bar du trooper !
Je pense qu'il a en fait 12 boutons qui ont la même fonction !!!

C'te floodeur...


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast everybody


Qui ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Janvier 2019)

/blast kate


----------



## aCLR (15 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Au moins on sert à quoi le touch bar du trooper !


Arrête de manger tes mots !


----------



## aCLR (15 Janvier 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?





gKatarn a dit:


> /blast kate



Vous allez voir qu'ils vont nous faire une _Qui Kate en blastique_ ces deux là !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2019)

c'est bon les mots !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2019)

De diou !!!

Je pense que je me suis fais faucher mon porte-feuille dans le métro ! 

gKat ? OPEN FIRE !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2019)

C’est moche.

/slaps les voleurs de portefeuille


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> gKat ? OPEN FIRE !!!



/blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2019)

Pas moi !!!

Mais quelle andouille....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pas moi !!!
> 
> Mais quelle andouille....



C’est l’âge.

Il devient sénile.


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2019)

Pourquoi 'devient' ?


----------



## flotow (16 Janvier 2019)

J'ai demandé de l'andouillette au rayon charcuterie, il a fallu que je montre une photo...

J'ai acheté un boudin noir en début de semaine, c'était bof


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2019)

Le drame des métiers de bouche  = un reportage consternant de flotow !


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai demandé de l'andouillette au rayon charcuterie, il a fallu que je montre une photo...


T'es tombé sur l'andouille de service !


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2019)

Je connais quelqu'un qui aime le leberkäse

C'est dire


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> T'es tombé sur l'andouille de service !


Si cela m'arrive , je vire l'andouille


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est dire


La charcuterie en régale plus d'un ! :miam:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2019)

Yo les viandistes !

cha boum ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si cela m'arrive , je vire l'andouille


Perso je guéméné l'andouille.


----------



## flotow (18 Janvier 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Perso je guéméné l'andouille.



MAIS NIMPORTE QUOI ROMU !!!

DE LANDOUILLE DE VIRE, BIEN EVIDEMMENT !!!

un cdb rouge pour romu svp


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2019)

/slaps les andouilles


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2019)

Je pense que les abats, c'est un sujet difficile içi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2019)

Sauf peut-être en Suède.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2019)

C'est donc Himeji qui a attrapé cette superbe perche de ma part !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2019)

Et pourtant c’est vendredi et la fraîcheur de mes neurones n’est pas exceptionnelle.


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> MAIS NIMPORTE QUOI ROMU !!!
> 
> DE LANDOUILLE DE VIRE, BIEN EVIDEMMENT !!!
> 
> un cdb rouge pour romu svp


/andouille dans ta face de vire.

#guéménépowa!


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Perso je guéméné l'andouille.


Dans mes bras !


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2019)

Dans la vie, il y a ceux qui enfilent du boyau et ceux qui l'émince…


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> MAIS NIMPORTE QUOI ROMU !!!
> 
> DE LANDOUILLE DE VIRE, BIEN EVIDEMMENT !!!
> 
> un cdb rouge pour romu svp


Si tu  étais si sur de toi, t'aurais pas besoin de gueuler.

Et un *C*anon *D*e *B*on rouge avec de l'andouille, de la vraie, de Guéméné, ça ne se refuse pas.


----------



## flotow (18 Janvier 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> /andouille dans ta face de vire.
> 
> #guéménépowa!


Non mais le type qui habite en Normandie et qui aime l'andouille bretonne !!
Les bras m'en tombent


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Non mais le type qui habite en Normandie et qui aime l'andouille bretonne !!
> Les bras m'en tombent


C'est bien la preuve de la supériorité de la Guéméné


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2019)

C'est la guerre de l'andouille !!!


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2019)

Et toi himeji, c'est laquelle que tu préfères ???


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2019)

/blast les andouilles


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Et toi himeji, c'est laquelle que tu préfères ???



Aucune en particulier.


----------



## aCLR (19 Janvier 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast les andouilles


/grill les andouillettes au BBQ !


----------



## aCLR (19 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Non mais le type qui habite en Normandie et qui aime l'andouille bretonne !!


C'est moi que tu traites d'andouille bretonne ?! 


> Les bras m'en tombent


Arrête de jouer les Vénus de Milo !


----------



## aCLR (19 Janvier 2019)

Pour éviter de croiser un membre des porteurs de vêtements à haute visibilité, l'achat en ligne est votre ami. ^_^


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2019)

Ne melangeons pas tout !


aCLR a dit:


> /grill les andouillettes au BBQ !


----------



## aCLR (19 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Aucune en particulier.


Dis tout de suite que tu n'aimes pas ça au lieu de partir dans des conjectures culinaires !


----------



## aCLR (19 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ne melangeons pas tout !


Andouille Curly à l'apéro
Andouillette Frites après !


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2019)

AAAAA

L'andouillette de bourgogne, grillée mais servie froide à l'apéro, pas mal non plus
Surtout avec un petit chablis frais au gout de pierre à fusil.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Janvier 2019)

Je suis fier de vous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2019)

Breaking News : il neige sur Paris !

On redemarre la France et on revient !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2019)

La neige tient !!!

Save Our Soul !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2019)

Mon Dieu...

Personne ne répond...


----------



## peyret (22 Janvier 2019)

On n'a pas que çà à foutre !!!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2019)

/blast pl, m'en fous chuis en teletravail


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mon Dieu...
> 
> Personne ne répond...



Et ton portefeuille, du nouveau ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2019)

La société de consommation dans toute sa splendeur !

Carte bleue et carte Ticket Restaurant = OK
CNI = ca bloque, la Police m'a toujours pas convoquée 
Carte Vitale : me suis encore plantée avec leur interface web pourrie !!! J'attends qu'on annule ma boulette et j'y retourne.

Je suis passé au porte-carte maintenant...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2019)

/teletravail ON


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2019)

/RTT ON


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2019)

/blast Himeji


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Janvier 2019)

RdV avec la Police = check !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast Himeji



Jaloux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Janvier 2019)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !

Il neige à nouveau en Parisianie \o/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2019)

/slaps PL et la neige en Parisianie


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Janvier 2019)

tu sais quoi ? 

T'a tellement bien slapsé que y'a plus de neige !
Une belle leçon pour les vieux qui blast...ces boulets...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> tu sais quoi ?
> 
> T'a tellement bien slapsé que y'a plus de neige !
> Une belle leçon pour les vieux qui blast...ces boulets...



Tu sais quoi ?

Je suis jaloux car à Burdigala City on n’en a pas et j’aimerais bien qu’on en ait.


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2019)

/kick la neige !


----------



## aCLR (24 Janvier 2019)

Vends semelles anti-neige.
Très peu servies.
Faire offre…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2019)

C'est compatible Windows 10 ?!


sinon déclaration de vol = check !
et demain j'y retourne pour faire ma nouvelle CNI \o/


----------



## aCLR (24 Janvier 2019)

On s'en fout…


----------



## peyret (24 Janvier 2019)

Ah çà c'est sûr.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2019)

Clairement...


----------



## peyret (24 Janvier 2019)

On s'en fou....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2019)

On s’en bat le kiki sur le poulailler...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2019)

Peu nous chaut...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2019)

Enfin bref et en résumé...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2019)

Voilà, ça, c’est fait.


----------



## aCLR (24 Janvier 2019)

Bref, on s'en cague !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2019)

C’est ce que je disais, plusieurs fois même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2019)

Tout n'est que vanite...ou je confonds avec une célébre marque de cacao... ou la vanille...


----------



## aCLR (24 Janvier 2019)

/flavor p_l à l'arôme de vanille de synthèse !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Janvier 2019)

De synthèse ??!!

Comment...
Je...

Phoque !
aCLR ZUT KWA !!!


----------



## aCLR (25 Janvier 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est ce que je disais, plusieurs fois même.


Que tu l'aies dit une ou plusieurs fois, c'est pareil.
On s'en fout !!!   

Hé hé hé


----------



## aCLR (25 Janvier 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Phoque !
> aCLR ZUT KWA !!!


/bibiphoquage de p_l en cours…

(oui je sais, c'est horrible. Mais que voulez-vous, chacun fait fait c'qui lui plaît, plaît, plaît…)


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2019)

Tu aimes les hamsters ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2019)

De synthèse...

*en larme*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2019)

Que le trooper soit de synthèse, c'est une évidence.

Mais moi... non...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2019)

Faut il guillotiner les machines qui vendent du kawa ?

Selon moi la réponse est oui.


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2019)

Handpresso est ton amie !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Février 2019)

De toute façon...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2019)

/blast pl, de toutes façons


----------



## peyret (1 Février 2019)

Je vous met un site mondial pour la météo mondiale + ou - en direct ..... pour ceux que çà intéresse, c'est dantesque !!!!
https://www.ventusky.com/?p=44.1;-5.3;3&l=temperature-2m&m=icon&w=0rAAMaY2A

çà changera des /slaps et /blast en tous genres


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2019)

Effectivement, c'est impressionnant !!! 

/blast évité


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2019)




----------



## peyret (4 Février 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2019)

/slaps PL et peyret (pas de jaloux)


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2019)

./blast himeji, pas de jaloux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2019)

Tranquillou...

La CNI est en cours de fabrication et le voyage au Japon est payé à 100%...plus qu'à rembourser mes dettes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> ./blast himeji, pas de jaloux



/slaps gKartan (il en faut pour tout le monde).


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Février 2019)

Le Slap/Blast, un geste à partager autour de soi ?

Ne zappez pas pour la suite de notre débat passionnant !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Février 2019)

/blast pl, partage


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Février 2019)

Au service donc gKatarn !
5ème Dan de Blast, il pèse dans le milieu...

ET CAY PARTI !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2019)

Revers du droit et slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Février 2019)

interception de la balle...

shoot vers les poteaux...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2019)

BUUUUUUUUUT !!!


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2019)

chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2019)

Alors qu'un animal fait son entrée sur le terrain !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2019)

Top à la vachette !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2019)

C'est l'occasion pour moi de vous rappeler l'ouverture de notre buvette !
Vous y trouverez tout type de sandouich et des parts de ouiches qui conviendront à toute la famille !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Février 2019)

"Le propriétaire du fusil impérial n° "DTC-en-THX" est attendu à la caisse centrale !"


----------



## gKatarn (6 Février 2019)

On m'appelle ? 

/blast PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Février 2019)

Alors que revoila le sous-troopette !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2019)

Enfin bref...

J'exige le week-end, et vite !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2019)

Idem.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2019)

/blast pl et Himeji, un poil exigeants : faut le mériter votre WE


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl et Himeji, un poil exigeants : faut le mériter votre WE



Non mais, qu’est-ce que tu crois ? On en chie !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Non mais, qu’est-ce que tu crois ? On en chie !



ça c'est vrai ça


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2019)

Surtout PL, avec ce qu'il bouffe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2019)

Dis donc le truc en plastique...

Ça suffit hein


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Dis donc le truc en plastique...
> 
> Ça suffit hein



Pas d'insulte SVP
merci 

sinon 
/blast PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2019)

What The Fuck ??!!

Ah...
Des Gilets Vert...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> What The Fuck ??!!
> 
> Ah...
> Des Gilets Vert...



Et les jaunes ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Février 2019)

L'un dit :
— quel jour sommes-nous ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2019)

Je dis pas , c'est un secret


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> L'un dit :
> — quel jour sommes-nous ?


Je te le dirai plus tard.
Mais seulement si ça me dit.


----------



## aCLR (11 Février 2019)

La montre à gousset va-t-elle revenir à la mode vu la forte augmentation des ventes de gilets ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Février 2019)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2019)

L'argent fait il le bonheur pour une personne qui porte un gilet et une montre a  gousset  en argent  ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2019)

Alors que Pablo Picasso la peignait, Dora Maar dit :
— Quel jour sommes-nous ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Février 2019)

Euh... Kate ? 

J'ai bon ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2019)

Le maître du jeu dit :
- Quel jour sommes-nous ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2019)

Monsieur, qui regarde « Maison à vendre », dit :
- Quel jour sommes-nous ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2019)

Elle : tu as une tache.
Lui : où ?
Elle : sur ta manche.
Lui : qu’est-ce que tu as dit ?
Elle : manche !
Lui : quel jour sommes-nous ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Monsieur, qui regarde « Maison à vendre », dit :
> - Quel jour sommes-nous ?





Himeji a dit:


> Elle : tu as une tache.
> Lui : où ?
> Elle : sur ta manche.
> Lui : qu’est-ce que tu as dit ?
> ...


Arrête l'apéro 
Ca craint les dégâts de l'alcool


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Le maître du jeu dit :



— T'as deux jours d'avance !!!


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2019)




----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Madam' Mado…​


Qui ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Arrête l'apéro
> Ca craint les dégâts de l'alcool



Je ne bois pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> — T'as deux jours d'avance !!!



Je m’en fous.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ?!



Kate


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2019)

À l'auberge, c'est tous les jours pareil !
Une fois le facteur passé, le père Kreuh plonge la tête dans son journal et la mère Kreuh dit :

— Quel jour somme-nous ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'auberge, c'est tous les jours pareil !
> Une fois le facteur passé, le père Kreuh plonge la tête dans son journal et la mère Kreuh dit :
> 
> — Quel jour somme-nous ?!



Celle-là, il fallait la trouver.


----------



## peyret (13 Février 2019)

Bonne nuit les petits.... le marchand de sable passe.....


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2019)

Nounours existe ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Celle-là, il fallait la trouver.


La faute de conjugaison ?!


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Je m’en fous.


/coup2règle sur les doigts d'Himeji pour qu'il révise sa géographie !!!

Hi hi hi, ça n'est pas parce que tu viens du levant que tu peux nous mettre deux jours dans la vue !


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Je ne bois pas.


Essaye de tenir deux jours sans t'hydrater et on en reparle !

Ou pas…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> /coup2règle sur les doigts d'Himeji pour qu'il révise sa géographie !!!
> 
> Hi hi hi, ça n'est pas parce que tu viens du levant que tu peux nous mettre deux jours dans la vue !



Je m’en fous (bis).


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Je m’en fous (bis).



/kick Himeji pour la peine


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Le maître du jeu dit :




NAN, nan, nan !!!
JE dis :
— Quel jour sommes-nous ?!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2019)

Y aurait pas besoin d'un coup de blast là ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2019)

Meuh non !

Ils doivent être encore en HFS+...faut juste les passer en APFS !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2019)

Dès qu'on parle technique et Mac y'a plus personne...


----------



## peyret (14 Février 2019)

Je préfère windaube.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y aurait pas besoin d'un coup de blast là ?



Si, si (mais pas sur moi ).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> /kick Himeji pour la peine



DTC


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2019)

Vive les Normands


----------



## aCLR (15 Février 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Bonne nuit les petits.... le marchand de sable passe.....





gKatarn a dit:


> Y aurait pas besoin d'un coup de blast là ?



Si si 

/blast peyret !

Et maintenant place au spectacle

Fou rire assuré ! :style:


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2019)

T'aurais pas quelque chose à nous vendre, dis ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Février 2019)

eh ben... quel mauvais vendeur...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Février 2019)

Une rouelle de porc avec des pommes grenailles...

VOILA !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Février 2019)

J'ai faim...tu peux pas test !


----------



## gKatarn (19 Février 2019)

/blast pl, ce n'est qu'un ventre


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Février 2019)

Ca te surprends ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Février 2019)

Yo les folks !

Ca boum/blast/prout/NeSePrononcePas ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2019)

/ski J-5


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Février 2019)

ch'te jure...

Et sinon elles sont comment les pistes sur Hoth ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2019)

/blast pl qui ne sait pas que les pistes sont verglacées sur Hoth


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Yo les folks !
> 
> Ca boum/blast/prout/NeSePrononcePas ?



C’est les vacances et il y a grand beau temps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Février 2019)

Y'a du verglas ? t'es sûr ?
Tu confonds pas plutôt avec des débris sur la piste ? 
Genre des X-Wing, des aCLR, des Rebels, des gKat...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2019)

Il a dû buter sur l'un des débris...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2019)

ET puis il est tombé dans la neige.

ET pour trouver un gars tout blanc dans un environnement tout blanc...ben j'passe mon tour koa


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2019)

Ah quand même !

Respect et robustesse au trooper !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2019)

Oui, elle en jette la déneigeuse impériale !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2019)

Efficace pour prendre son caca et les mettre chez les autres !

Typique...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2019)




----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2019)

/fin de préparation du paquatage ce soir, chargement du AT-AT dans son beau camouflage hivenal et départ demain matin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2019)

Il  vous reste 45 minutes pour profiter de notre promotion "Huile de vidange et charcuterie" en répondant à notre jeu concours !
Le thème du mois : l'Animal mort est il meilleur si renversé par un véhicule ?
Du Fun pour toute la famille !!!

Et on repart pour 1 heure de Jean-Michel Jarre !


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2019)

L'Animal mort qui conduit est meilleur s'il est reversé par la vésicule biliaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mars 2019)

Oh moi vous savez, ces histoires de zombie...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2019)

- Madame, êtes-vous vaginale ou clitoridienne ?
- Oh, vous savez. Moi, le foot...

(vieille blague)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mars 2019)

/me boule_rouge Himeji !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2019)

/slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mars 2019)

/me blast Himeji

Via délégation bien sûr...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> /me blast Himeji
> 
> Via délégation bien sûr...



Mytho !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mars 2019)

CHUT !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2019)

Tranquilloo...

Et voo ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2019)

/blast pl, ça faisait longtemps


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2019)

Avec quel compte ?
En délégation ?
En root ?

Attention avec le blast... içi, on distingue plus le faux du vrai !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2019)

/blast pl en mode "méfiez vous des contrefaçons" : le seul, le vrai c'est moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mars 2019)

*Doot*

En plus on voit jamais son visage alors bon...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2019)

...voilà quoi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2019)

/slaps PL... voilà quoi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2019)

Si votre bidule store est fermié, mon estomac est tout vert.

Voilà...c'est tout ce qui me vient à l'esprit pour l'instant..


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est tout ce qui me vient à l'esprit pour l'instant..



/blast pl, heureux les simples d'esprit...


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2019)

Sinon vous êtes plutôt Beatles ou plutôt rolling Stones ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2019)

Chocolatine ou pain au chocolat ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2019)

Cuir ou chaine ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2019)

Rolling Stones, pain au chocolat, chaînes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2019)

Chocolatine, le reste sans avis.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rolling Stones, pain au chocolat, chaînes.



/slaps le pain au chocolat


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Chocolatine



/blast himeji, pain au chocolat


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast himeji, pain au chocolat



La chocolatine vaincra !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2019)

*air connu*

rien rien rien vous ne saurez rien sur le p'tit Louis.

Si ce n'est qu'il est en vacances \o/


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2019)

/blast pl, même en vacances


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> *air connu*
> 
> rien rien rien vous ne saurez rien sur le p'tit Louis.
> 
> Si ce n'est qu'il est en vacances \o/


Du coup ça me fait penser, vous êtes mer ou montagne ?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2019)

Euh...




Les deux


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les deux


Je sais 

Mais alors, vin chaud en haut des pistes ou fée verte chez tonton ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2019)

Vin chaud, c'est pas mon truc. Plutôt fée verte


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2019)

eh ben...

c'est fou quand même...


----------



## peyret (20 Mars 2019)

....comme tu dis !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> eh ben...
> 
> c'est fou quand même...



Ah, oui. Dingue !


----------



## peyret (21 Mars 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Ah, oui. Dingue !



Qu'est ce qui est dingue ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui est dingue ?



Ben, ça !


----------



## peyret (21 Mars 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Ben, ça !



Merci ! J'avais pas vu.... çà


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Merci ! J'avais pas vu.... çà



De rien.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2019)

/blast pl, c'est fou non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mars 2019)

C'est rude comme retour de vacances...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mars 2019)

Jean déduit que je suis pas le seul !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2019)

C’est qui Jean ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est qui Jean ?


kate

(ben oui, Jean Kate, ça le fait aussi )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Mars 2019)

Je demande 50% des droits sur la blague Jean Kate.

Cdt..


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2019)

/blast pl, t'as aucun droit naméo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl, t'as aucun droit naméo



+ 1


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mars 2019)

Cette blague éculée...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2019)

/blast pl, c'est pas éculé


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2019)

Ca dépend de quel point de vue on se place !

Insérez une blague grasse ci-dessous...ou pas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2019)

*/slaps PL*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2019)




----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2019)

/ pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mars 2019)

Ce moment où tu comprends pourquoi Apple met en première explication des ces MàJ de iBidule "4 nouveaux emojis..."

Edith


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2019)

/blast pl pour le changement d'heure


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl pour le changement d'heure



Il faut en profiter car ça ne va pas durer.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2019)

Le changement d'heure non, le blast oui.

/blast Himeji


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le changement d'heure non, le blast oui.
> 
> /blast Himeji



Je parlais du changement d’heure.

/slaps le Trooper


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mars 2019)

/prout le Trooper.

et zut au réchauffement climatique !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2019)

/blast pl
je m'en fou du rechauffement.


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2019)

Le changement d'heure…
Ou comment vivre six mois de l'année avec une heure de décalage !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2019)

J'ai pas envie... NA !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2019)

là j'ai un poil plus envie...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2019)

Et là, tu as encore plus envie ?

/slaps PL


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> /slaps PL


Comme geste de bienvenue dans l’ère harmonieuse du « reiwa », on a fait mieux !


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2019)

Ou vu mieux, c'est selon…


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2019)

Laisse tomber, les vieux ont besoin de rituels quotidiens pour ne pas perdre leurs repères , ce fil en est la preuve absolue.

Parole de vieux con !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme geste de bienvenue dans l’ère harmonieuse du « reiwa », on a fait mieux !



L’ère du Reiwa ne commence que le 1er mai. D’ici là, tout est encore permis. Même un...

/slaps aCLR


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> L’ère du Reiwa ne commence que le 1er mai.


C'était hier le premier mai !













(poisson d'avril en retard)


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> /slaps aCLR


/slaps toi-même


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Laisse tomber, les vieux ont besoin de rituels quotidiens pour ne pas perdre leurs repères , ce fil en est la preuve absolue.
> 
> Parole de vieux con !


Les jeunes cons aussi !

Parole de jeune con !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2019)

/blast tout le monde


----------



## peyret (2 Avril 2019)

De vrais gamins..... !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Avril 2019)

/me arrose tout le monde avec son pistolet à eau !

C'est moa le plus jeune okay ??!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2019)

Tu devrais apprendre à viser.


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast tout le monde



/esquive


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2019)

Réussite critique donc pour aCLR !

Pourtant...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2019)

Pourtant... ben

/blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2019)

ECHEC CRITIQUE DU TROOPER !

Bon ça surprend personne...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Avril 2019)

Bon App' !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2019)

/blast pl pour bien commencer la semaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Avril 2019)

Mouif...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Avril 2019)

C'est un peu court jeune homme...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2019)

OTAR ©


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2019)

P'tain, v'la qu'le trooper a confondu l'AT-AT avec une deLorean


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2019)

Ca fonctionne avec combien de Gigowatt un AT-AT ?

2 copies double maximum


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2019)

/blast pl qui n'est qu'un ventre à pattes avec son gigo watt


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2019)

Bien vu j'avoue...


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2019)

_— Ça se mange un AT-AT ?! _demanda-t-il maladroitement.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2019)

_— Mais bien sûr que ça se mange mon petit. Approche…_  Répondit son interlocuteur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2019)

halte là aCLR !!!

ben oui kwa sinon tu vas perdre ta place de modo si tu continues !

*réflexisation*

mais après tout qui suis-je pour te dire quoi faire ?

Gniark gniark gniark...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2019)

Ressort son CV.

Efface l'en-tête "LA HORDE" et remplace par "MODO"


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2019)

/blast pl, mouahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## peyret (11 Avril 2019)

*ROOOOOO, .......  *


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Avril 2019)




----------



## peyret (11 Avril 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Avril 2019)

C't' acharnement !!!

Ca me rappel le mini-blabla ou temps la connexion "se coupait"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2019)

/slaps PL avec acharnement (et sans coupure de connexion)


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ca me rappel le mini-blabla ou temps la connexion "se coupait"



*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à petit-louis*

qui devrait soigner sa syntaxe, sa grammaire et se relire.

Et tant qu'on y est
*Romuald fout une paire de baffes au canard à soupière*
*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à gkatarn, mouhahahahahaha*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Avril 2019)

cay pas fô


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2019)

/memory
*aCLR fout une paire de baffes à petit-louis*


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2019)

Ça manque !


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2019)

Rendez-vous le mini bousin ! #GJ


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2019)

Ou on retourne la terrasse tous les samedi !


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2019)

Murde, il manque un S à samedi !!!


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2019)

C'est pas dit que ça dure non plus…


----------



## peyret (11 Avril 2019)

Hé Ho !! @aCLR tu payes pas l'encre  !!!!!


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2019)

*aCLR fout une paire de baffes à peyret parce qu'il a oublié le papier !!!*


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2019)

Pas de papier water, by the Rolling Bidochons ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2019)

Pour les problèmes de mémoire, merci de vous orienter vers Onyx.

Ne quittez pas, un modo va transférer votre demande vers :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2019)

/slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2019)

Himeji...
Ah oui tiens, je le rajoute sur mon parcours là bas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2019)

DTC


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2019)

/blast PL pour bien commencer la semaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Avril 2019)

/me prout gKatarn en retour, jeu set et match !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Avril 2019)

Enfin bref...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2019)

/blst pl, enfin bref quoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Avril 2019)

Sinon, vous, ça va ?

Edith


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Avril 2019)

Merci à toi, Edith, patronne des causes perdues comme moi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Avril 2019)

Ah Paris ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Avril 2019)

*Baille*


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2019)

/blast pl pour le réveiller


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2019)

Un Irish Coffee svp !

Pour être réveillé pendant un court instant puis fracassé juste après !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2019)

Un Irish Coffee à 10h00 le matin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2019)

Meuh non ! 
J'anticipe mon voyage au Japon donc là je suis déjà en +07h 

*les troopers c'est vraiment TOUT en plastique*


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2019)

Le caféier pousse en Irlande maintenant ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Avril 2019)

farpaitement !

encore une preuve que le Brexit a foutu en l'air le climat !


----------



## loustic (22 Avril 2019)

... et inversement


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2019)

/baille


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Avril 2019)

Vous pouvez pouvez enlevez votre ceinture ou retirer vos chaussures, nous passons dans 3 semaines de 4 jours de travail.

Et ensuite...

J'ME CASSE AU JAPON 2 SEMAINES !!! OH YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Avril 2019)

Edith devrait être là en permanence pour moi...


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2019)

profitant du fait que le brexit ne soit pas encore là, je pars prochainement en ecosse !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2019)

Bon voyage !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Avril 2019)

On est bien les gens, on est bien...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2019)

/blast PL pour qu'il se sente encore mieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Avril 2019)

Tu as une autre sur ton clavier que "blast" ?!

Me dis pas "P" "L" je suis au courant


----------



## peyret (28 Avril 2019)

Bon, je poste le site de cartographie intéressant https://remonterletemps.ign.fr/comp...ayer2=ORTHOIMAGERY.ORTHOPHOTOS&mode=doubleMap


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Avril 2019)

il reste encore quelques heures de weekend.

et ça tombe bien l'album "Wish you were here" ça dure 45 minutes donc tu peux l'écouter tranquillou !


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Wish you were here


To blast me ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2019)

oh tu sais...

les faces B...

/me prout aCLR


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Bon, je poste le site de cartographie intéressant



Effectivement


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2019)

/blast Pl au passage


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2019)

43 en esquive donc tu me manques.
Tu rejoues ou pas ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> 43 en esquive


Mouhahaha 43 !
Ça n'suffira pas…


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2019)

La preuve :

/blast pl, oh baby one more time


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Avril 2019)

Cet enchainement de réussite critique... c'est pas cool


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Avril 2019)

Bon c'est pas tout ça mais je dois enchainer sur le 2ème pot de la journée
#findemois #prestataire


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2019)

modérateur ! @aCLR 
c'est possible de déplacer les trois messages au dessus vers le fil suivant :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/en-direct-de-lagence-de-voyage-du-le-bar.1312251/


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2019)

flotow a dit:


> c'est possible de déplacer les trois messages



Tout dépend de votre budget ma bonne dame !

Nous disposons pour vos déplacements d'un parc de modems comprenant le 56k, le 512Mb, le 2 Gb et le 10 Gb.
Après sélection du modem et validation de votre paiement, nous traiterons votre demande.

Merci d'avoir choisi nos services pour déplacer vos messages.
Nous restons à votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire.

Cordialement


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout dépend de votre budget ma bonne dame !
> 
> Nous disposons pour vos déplacements d'un parc de modems comprenant le 56k, le 512Mb, le 2 Gb et le 10 Gb.
> Après sélection du modem et validation de votre paiement, nous traiterons votre demande.
> ...


Nan mais c'est quoi ce service !
Si tu déplaces, pl t'invite au Japon !!


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Si tu déplaces, pl t'invite au Japon !!



Madame,

Nos bureaux sont actuellement fermés.

Merci d'avoir choisi nos services pour déplacer vos messages.
Nous restons à votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire.

Cordialement


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Nan mais c'est quoi ce service !


Madame,

Veuillez nous excuser pour la gène occasionnée par ce jour férié.
Nous mettons tout en œuvre pour déplacer les messages dans les plus brefs délais.

Merci d'avoir choisi nos services pour déplacer vos messages.
Nous restons à votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire.

Cordialement


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2019)

Madame @flotow ,

Vous avez été sélectionnée par notre ordinateur pour répondre à une enquête qualité.
Cela ne prendra pas plus d'un instant de votre précieux temps.

Votre avis est important pour nous.
Améliorer nos services répond à la charte engagement qualité, signée il y a bien des années, avec la Fédération Univoque des Compagnies Kafkaïennes.

Voici le lien vers le formulaire : www.perdu.com

Et n'oubliez pas. Nous ne sommes rien sans vous !

Merci d'avoir choisi nos services pour déplacer vos messages.
Nous restons à votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire.

Cordialement.


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2019)

Tout ça à 2h du mat' !!
C'est dans les users de la nuit qu'il fallait poster !

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2019)

aCLR c'est le sous-traitant, donc c'est normal !

Quand aux autres...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mai 2019)

/blast pl, na


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2019)

Tiens !
Un exemple criant... non... pardon... "blastant" !


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Tout ça à 2h du mat' !!
> C'est dans les users de la nuit qu'il fallait poster !


Madame,

Nous sommes au regret de vous répondre que nous ne comprenons pas votre demande.
Quel(s) message(s) souhaitez-vous déplacer au juste ?
Sans réponse de votre part, nous ne pourrons pas exécuter votre demande.

Merci d'avoir choisi nos services pour déplacer vos messages.
Nous restons à votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire.

Cordialement



flotow a dit:


> Merci


Qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mai 2019)

Emmanuel Macron !

Trop facile...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mai 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ?



Euh, Kate encore ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mai 2019)

Ah non !

Preums, ca compte !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2019)

Plus fort qu’un coup de blaster...


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Plus fort qu’un coup de blaster...


Deux coups de blaster !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Plus fort qu’un coup de blaster...



/blast la soupière


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast la soupière


Ça rime aussi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça rime aussi !



/slaps aCLR aussi.


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> /slaps aCLR aussi.


Fais le malin…

/kick himeji !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mai 2019)

Pet et amour les folks !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mai 2019)

Ah pardon...

Ca fait trop réchauffement climatique "centric"...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2019)

Prout PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mai 2019)

meuh non ! Ca passe visiblement !
*
Konnichiwa HimejiSan*

Ca farte ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> meuh non ! Ca passe visiblement !
> *
> Konnichiwa HimejiSan*
> 
> Ca farte ?



Ça farte PL-san.

Et toi, ça farte ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mai 2019)

/blast pl et himeji, fart in da face


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mai 2019)

Ah...

V'là l'équipe de jours des modo


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> *Konnichiwa HimejiSan*
> Ca farte ?





Himeji a dit:


> Ça farte PL-san.



Et comment va ComicSan(s) ?


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2019)

Manger marcher manger

Mais surtout manger


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mai 2019)

Saine philosophie selon moi...

GG flowtow !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mai 2019)

Brups...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Saine philosophie selon moi...
> 
> GG flowtow !



Toi, on sait que c’est manger, manger, manger. Mais surtout manger.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mai 2019)

Mon système digestif est percé à jour !


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mon système digestif est percé !


Heureusement, sinon c'est l'occlusion intestinale direct


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2019)

Deux Nissan






C ki le Patrol ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mai 2019)

ce niveau...
c'est beau...

*ému*


----------



## peyret (8 Mai 2019)

Bon, un site de cartographie intéressant :
https://remonterletemps.ign.fr/comp...EMS.MAPS.SCAN-EXPRESS.STANDARD&mode=doubleMap


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Mai 2019)

*ouvre les fenêtres pour aérer*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mai 2019)

Wesh les français !

ça blaste ?


----------



## flotow (12 Mai 2019)

À dans deux semaines, restaurants pas chers et super bons...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mai 2019)

Mon blaster n'a pas bcp servi ce week-end, fonctionne pas bien 40 m sous l'eau.

/blast PL pour se rattraper


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Wesh les français !
> 
> ça blaste ?





gKatarn a dit:


> Mon blaster n'a pas bcp servi ce week-end, fonctionne pas bien 40 m sous l'eau.
> 
> /blast PL pour se rattraper



Oui.


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2019)

//note pour plus tard

Offrir un blaster waterproof au trooper

Hashtag trop hâte de le voir dégommer du p'tit louis par 40m de fond


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2019)

Moi... ca m'intéresse pas !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mai 2019)

Dommage ça aurait pu être intéressant.

/blast PL en surface alors


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2019)

Je suis très mauvais en géographie interplanétaire donc je ne vais pas trop la ramener, mais quand même ! Je me demande bien où le trooper peut trouver 40 m de fond sur Tatooine ? Dans mon souvenir c'est une planète de sable… Remarque, si ça se tombe, l''empire a construit une mer artificielle pour les vacances de son personnel ? Va savoir…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis très mauvais en géographie interplanétaire donc je ne vais pas trop la ramener, mais quand même ! Je me demande bien où le trooper peut trouver 40 m de fond sur Tatooine ? Dans mon souvenir c'est une planète de sable… Remarque, si ça se tombe, l''empire a construit une mer artificielle pour les vacances de son personnel ? Va savoir…



Ça doit être ça.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mai 2019)

Malheureusement, le centre de vacances pour troopers sur Tatooine est un fake organisé par de vils rebelles. En revanche, il y a de belles plongées sur épave du côté de l'ile de Groix   

/blast aCLR, na


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> il y a de belles plongées sur* épave* du côté de l'ile de Groix


Qui voit Groix voit sa croix, c'est bien connu.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mai 2019)

Tu vas voir Molène bientôt...

/blast le bouc


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mai 2019)

ah !

j'ai entendu un sanglier !?

Me gourje ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mai 2019)

/blast pl, adepte de le gourjitude


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2019)

Groix Molène en apnée…

Y'a pas à dire, il est balèze ce trooper !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mai 2019)

"Quand l'hôtel est pas cher, l'autoroute est pas loin"

ah oui c'est pas faux..


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mai 2019)

/blast pl en passant


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mai 2019)

/blast pl en coup de vent


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2019)

encore 3 jours à travailler, puis les vacances !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mai 2019)

/blast flotow


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mai 2019)

quel pas-sympatisme de ta part...

ça va bien avec le personnage je trouve !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2019)

Yo mes fans !

Ca blast ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2019)

/slaps PL et ses fans


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2019)

les vacances se rapprochent !


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2019)

/slaps les forums macg
... si ce message s'affiche, merci de liker ! ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mai 2019)

Et je relance avec "y'a un climat de ouf sur Paris, on se croit en automne !"


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2019)

/blast pl, me faites pas chier today


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mai 2019)

Kikibouge mes commentaires ??!!


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Kikibouge mes commentaires ??!!


et pourtant, ça allait bien à la suite de l'autre !


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2019)

tiens, le trooper à blasté à coté... tout les commentaires sont éparpillés !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mai 2019)

Étonnant !

*sarcasme*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mai 2019)

c'est férié donc soyons fou...
un café avec 2 carrés de chocolat !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2019)

/blast pl le fou


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2019)

C'est compulsif ma parole...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2019)

On dirait bien (ou alors il s’ennuie).


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2019)

Une sorte de TOC en fait...


----------



## flotow (31 Mai 2019)

Je voulais vous dire... ce restaurant, super !


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2019)

Saurez-vous les reconnaître ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juin 2019)

OUI !!!

\o/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2019)

PL et le Trooper


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2019)

PL toujours au japon ??


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2019)

Carbonisé !!!


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2019)

Les jours où mon cerveau m'abandonne, l'internet me sauve !

Le souci dans tout ça… est… la fréquence à laquelle _ces pannes_ se produisent.

(merci de ne pas en rire)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Juin 2019)

Beaucoup de questions au standard concernant le mode sombre :

Qu'en est-il pour l'Empire ?
C'est le mode "encore plus sombre" ?
Ou bien, par opposition, le mode lumineux ?


----------



## peyret (5 Juin 2019)

A quand les feuilles de papier noires, avec une écriture blanche....  
(il est vrai que çà devrait reposer les yeux.... J'ai des doutes....)


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juin 2019)

/blast aCLR, mdr


----------



## flotow (5 Juin 2019)

mdr


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2019)

ptdr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2019)

lol


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2019)

krkrkr


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Juin 2019)

La pluie !

ce son des gouttes qui tombent sur le zinc parisien...je kiffe !


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2019)

La pluie !

Je kiffe tout court !!!


----------



## peyret (5 Juin 2019)




----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2019)

La chambre d'hôtel au dessus de la réception qui fait la fête toute la nuit... !!!

Mais bon, ca c'était avant. 

Pas de pluie ici, mais ca arrive demain !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juin 2019)

Je la garde aCLR finalement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juin 2019)

Je donne mon gKatarn en échange.

Attention il est...remuant, je vous préviens


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je donne *mon *gKatarn


/blast pl, le trooper n'est pas à pl mais à l'Empire


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juin 2019)

Voyez ! 

Y'en a qui chie partout lui non ! il blast !
TOUTE LA JOURNEE


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juin 2019)

Le blast sent moins mauvais que le caca


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le blast sent moins mauvais que le caca


Tant que tu ne trompes pas de holster !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2019)

Je blast donc je chie (synthèse)


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juin 2019)

/chie Himeji   


/edith : ajout smileys de circonstances


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2019)

On s'en fout mais… Donner une portée de chatons sur LBC, ce n'est pas de tout repos !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

Je reviens…


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

Me r'voilà !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

C'est bien mais qu'est)ce que tu veux ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

Rien…


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

Bon bah fille ! J'ai encore du boulot !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

Du boulot… Un samedi soir… Ou plutôt un dimanche matin… Hum, tu fais quoi comme travail ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

Je t'en pose des questions ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

Nan mais tu pourrais répondre aux miennes…


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

Comme tu y vas ! On se connait à peine !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

N'empêche que tu pourrais me dire. Promis, je ne le répèterais à personne…


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

À persone, t'en à de bonnes !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

Rhôoooooooooooo


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

On dirait du p_l dans le texte !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

Je recommence


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

À personne, t'en as de bonnes !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

(du coup j'ai perdu le fil)


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

(j'ai les doigts qui tremblotent)


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

(j'ai planté ma séance d'ultraflood)


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

(mince !)


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

(crotte de bic)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2019)

La drogue, c’est mal.


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2019)

Le modérateur qui fait nuit blanche...

Et bah, c'est pas joli joli de manger des chatons. !!


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Et bah, c'est pas joli joli de manger des chatons. !!


Nan… Mais que c'est bon !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> La drogue, c’est mal.


C'est LE mal ! Nuance ^^


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Le modérateur qui fait nuit blanche...


Et journée noire


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juin 2019)

aBECEDAIRE il flood tellement bien que le Silence qui pèse après son départ, il est aussi de lui !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juin 2019)

Such a perfect day...


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2019)

Pff, la fin des vacances !!


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> la fin des vacances


C'est le retour à la réalité consistant à bosser jusqu'aux prochaines !

/selfslaps aCLR


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Aujourd'hui, chers amis, nous sommes mercredi !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Les seuls veinards qu'on retrouvera encore au lit à midi, se sont vos gosses !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Alors, pour ne pas pourrir davantage ce jour qui commence bien mal, on se reprend et on se fait couler un petit expresso de derrière les fagots, ho ho ho !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Allez !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Capsule bleu ou capsule rouge dans la machine et power !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Ça coule ?!


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

C'est bien ^^


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Tu sens cette odeur qui monte jusqu'à tes narines ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

C'est bien ^^


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Savoure…


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

…et après va bosser !


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2019)

Le café en capsule saimal


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2019)

Pis de toutes façons je prends du thé


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2019)

C'est quoi ce que tu prends aCLR ?


----------



## flotow (12 Juin 2019)

hé le spammeur ...


----------



## flotow (12 Juin 2019)

c'est de la triche de pouvoir poster aussi rapidement !
moi aussi je veux ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juin 2019)

En tout cas pour aCLR, tous ses chakras sont au vert !

Des chiffres qui font du bien dans un contexte international aussi tendu !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> hé le spammeur ...


Hein ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)




----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> c'est de la triche de pouvoir poster aussi rapidement !


Tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir, comme toi, un modem 56 k…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juin 2019)

j'ai entendu dire qu'une marque essayait de vendre des machines portatives avec des problèmes de clavier.

Il a dû tomber sur une telle machine...

Olivetti, c'était mieux avant !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2019)

Si tu avais le manuel pdf de ma panasonic, ça m'arrangerait bien parfois…


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2019)

Il suffit que je sorte en bicloune sous le soleil pour qu'une merde d'oiseau atterrisse sur ma pommette !

Le monde entier est contre moi aujourd'hui ou quoi ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2019)

Pas ou quoi.


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2019)

Quoi, pas où ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2019)

DTC


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juin 2019)

ça répond pas à la question...


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2019)

C'était quoi déjà la question ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> ça répond pas à la question...



Depuis quand il faut répondre aux questions sur ce fil ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> C'était quoi déjà la question ?



C’était quoi déjà la réponse ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2019)

Stéphanie de Monaco !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2019)

Vous m’avez dit de dire Hardy !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2019)

Avec Télémagouilles on en a plein les fouilles !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’était quoi déjà la réponse ?


Kate !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Stéphanie de Monaco !


Elle a vieilli !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Vous m’avez dit de dire Hardy !


Elle aussi !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Avec Télémagouilles on en a plein les fouilles !


Zut ! moi aussi je vieillis !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Kate !


42 !


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> 42 !


Si tu donnes la réponse ultime à _La grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste_, y'a plus qu'à tirer la chasse, comme on dit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2019)

Ite missa est


----------



## peyret (15 Juin 2019)

Amen


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2019)

a tes souhaits


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Si


Do


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2019)

Ré (comme l’île du même nom)


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2019)

Fa
Facile


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2019)

Ce violon… :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juin 2019)

classe en effet.

et au service d'un texte puissant en plus


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2019)

Je ne peux pas te dire, je ne comprends pas l'anglais…


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne peux pas te dire, je ne comprends pas l'anglais…


The trash is in the corner


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> corner


Y'a eu but ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juin 2019)

Eh merde...
Il commence à faire chaud...


----------



## peyret (17 Juin 2019)

Ouvre la porte du congel....


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2019)

Ducon gèle en plein soleil


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juin 2019)

Dû congé : l'ample laine, sot l'ait ioulant des pics


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Juin 2019)

parfaitement macomaniac !

et c'est le moment pour nous de se rappeler de cette superbe promotion dans notre rayon surgelé !

2 moutons surgelés complet  pour le prix de 3 ! 
Ils peuvent vous être livrés chez vous avec les pattes sectionnées pour faciliter le transport.

Tout de suite nous rejoignons gKatarn qui est déguisé tout en blanc au rayon hygiène féminine pour la sortie du nouveau tampon de la marque Blast...


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juin 2019)




----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> un ? sur fond bleu



Et dans la vraie vie, qu'est ce qu'il raconte ton gif ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Une sirène applaudit


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juin 2019)

Waaaaaaaaaa !
Je viens de percuter sur la forme de ses euh..mains


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Qu'est-ce que le proxy du bélier va dire du lien direct ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que le proxy du bélier va dire du lien direct ?


Qu'il avait déjà testé le lien direct (pas difficile à trouver), et qu'au lieu d'un ? il en a une tétrachiée.
Et qu'il n'a pas de proxy, ou alors à l'insu de son pein gré
Par contre, little snitch...


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre, little snitch...


Qui ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

Kate !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

Oui, je sais : c’est facile.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

Mais bon...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

On fait ce qu’on peut.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

Comment ça je floode ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Les vieux pots, la confiture, les filles faciles, tout ça nous amuse plus que de raison


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

Moi flooder ? Plutôt crever !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Tu floodes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

Quoique...


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Couac


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu floodes



Monsieur le modérateur, je vous prie de bien vouloir cesser immédiatement d’interrompre mon monologue avec vos interventions intempestives (non mais, des fois...) !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Un floodeur flachant flooder floit flavoir flooder flans flon flein

Flosh !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Ne me prie pas… Loue-moi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

Flout ! F


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Je suis ton seigneur…


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Murde !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Pazacérapid


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Ne me prie pas… Loue-moi !



Désolé, je n’ai pas les moyens.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Remarque je peux toujours effacer ce message perturbateur de monologogyte aigue !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis ton seigneur…



C’est cela, oui.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Désolé, je n’ai pas les moyens.


T'en veux des moyens ?

Tiens en voilà des petits, des moyens et des grands !

T'es content ?!


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est cela, oui.


Farpaitement !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Remarque je peux toujours effacer ce message perturbateur de monologogyte aigue !



Finalement, ça ira pour cette fois.

Mais que je ne t’y reprenne plus. OK ?

Non mais, des fois... (bis)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> T'en veux des moyens ?
> 
> Tiens en voilà des petits, des moyens et des grands !
> 
> T'es content ?!



C’est le plus beau jour de ma vie de merde.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Et moi qui espérait _brider_ ta créativité !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

C'est râpé !


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2019)

Nonobstant, on ne dit pas flooder mais floudre


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

En parlant de râpé…


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Quelqu'un a vu p_l ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Nonobstant, on ne dit pas flooder mais floudre



Oh, ça va maître Capello !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Quelqu'un a vu p_l ?



Il mange des carottes râpées.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Nonobstant


Je crois que l'on n'a pas fait mieux dans le dico pour opposer à l'interlocuteur l'affirmation d'un point de vue contradictoire.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Il mange des carottes râpées.


Alléluia


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

Qui a inventé la machine à floudre ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Nonobstant, on ne dit pas flooder mais floudre


Ou comment divulgâcher ma soirée !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Qui a inventé la machine à floudre ?


Benguilli pardi !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Je file les amis…

…c'est l'heure de ma série…

…pblv

Hé hé hé


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2019)

Cherche pas p_l, netflix n'a pas les moyens de se payer un tel bijou télévisé…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juin 2019)

excusez moi de vous demander pardon...

je sais que j'arrive après le floodstorm...

mais quand même... c'est kwa  cette histoire de carottes râpées ?!


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est kwa cette histoire de carottes râpées ?!


La nouvelle fonction du blaster


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2019)

Tu n'suis pas non plus !


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2019)

Fais un effort murde !


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2019)

On n'a pas que ça à faire que de répéter sans arrêt les mêmes choses !


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2019)

Les consignes burdel


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2019)

Mince voilà que ça me reprend…


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2019)

Un quart de celui-là en on va voir…


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2019)

/blast PL, 'tin ça faisait longtemps


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> La nouvelle fonction du blaster


Disons le... c'est du cheddar !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2019)

/blast Flotow, le cheddar c'est vraiment pas mon formage préféré


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2019)

Tu devrais essayer le vieux cheddar de chez un bon fromager. Autant de différence avec le latex orange de supermarché juste bon à charger un blaster qu'entre un camembert platre et un au lait cru correctement affiné.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Juin 2019)

Ca me rappel Wallace et Gromit vos histoires...


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2019)

Nos stories ?


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2019)

Dans mes bras mon bouquetin !


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2019)

Je viens ici réclamer une réouverture de pvpbi


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> ici


Ici ?!


alèm a dit:


> allez hop, au lieu de couler des sujets, floodons en choeur ici!


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2019)

j'ai édité une photo sur iPad pour pouvoir la publier... avant de me rendre compte que c'était toujours fermé !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Juin 2019)

c'est possible, je connais mal les iPads.

les fromages étrangers c'est pas mon truc.


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2019)

Commençons cette journée placée sous le signe de la musique par l'inclassable *4'33"* de John Cage






​


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2019)

Je préfère la version pour orchestre que j'avais postée en 2010 dans kmevd, mais le passage à xenforo a pourri le lien.
Je le remets :


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Juin 2019)

Oh Moi même !!!

40 degrés en France la semaine prochaine !?

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2019)

Vive la chambre froide


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Je préfère la version pour orchestre que j'avais postée en 2010 dans kmevd, mais le passage à xenforo a pourri le lien.
> Je le remets :


Effectivement, ça fout du monde au chômage technique !


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vive la chambre froide


Rajoute "avec vue sur les jambons" sinon le p_l y bougera pas les seins !
On le connait l'animal !
C'est comme avec les musiciens…
Mieux vaut l'avoir en photo qu'en pension !


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Vous avez encore une heure de répit voire deux. Mais après, je tabasse ^^


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

(musique inquiétante)


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

(en sourdine)


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

(comme ça tu tends l'oreille et…)


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

/slaps


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2019)

/slaps aCLR (effet boomerang)


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

et voila !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2019)

/slaps Jura39 et voilà !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

/slaps


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> /slaps aCLR (effet boomerang)


/blast Himeji (effet forces de l'empire)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juin 2019)

enfin bref...

A ne pas confondre avec Pépin Le Bref, aucun lien de parenté...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> /blast Himeji (effet forces de l'empire)



MOUHAHAHA !!!!

Mytho.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> enfin bref...
> 
> A ne pas confondre avec Pépin Le Bref, aucun lien de parenté...



Merci pour la précision.


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> enfin bref...
> 
> A ne pas confondre avec Pépin Le Bref, aucun lien de parenté...



Et en fin de compte…

Il est de parenté avec Pépin ou c'est une autre lignée ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> MOUHAHAHA !!!!
> 
> Mytho.


Au cachot ! 

(rien à voir avec le cétacé)


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2019)

— Bonjour Docteur.
— Bonjour, allongez-vous et dites-moi tout !
— Voilà, j'ai édité le message d'un posteur.
— Et ?
— Et j'aime beaucoup ce que j'ai écris. J'ai même épinglé le sujet, c'est dire.
— Hum.
— À tel point que j'hésite maintenant à "liker" le message de ce posteur, vous comprenez ?
— Je comprends
— Est-ce grave docteur ?
— Hum… Vous réglez par carte ou espèces ?
— …


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2019)

/blast aCLR


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juin 2019)

clap clap clap clap aCLR !

En plus, je brasse de l'air ce qui est utile ces temps-çi en France !


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2019)

il parrait qu'il fait chaud en France !

ce matin, 25 C à 10 h tout de même, mais pas de 40 de prévu !


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2019)

— Bonjour Docteur.
— Bonjour, allongez-voue et dites-moi tout !
— Voilà, je blaste !
— Vous blastez…
— Oui. Le matin, je blaste.
— Hum…
— Le midi je blaste.
— Hum…
— Au goûter je blaste.
— Hum…
— Au dîner, je blaste. Et la nuit…
— Vous blastez ?
— Non mais je rêve que je blaste.
— Je vois.
— Est-ce grave Docteur ?
— Hum… Vous réglez par carte ou en espèces ?
— …




Toute ressemblance avec un personnage existant ou ayant existé est purement fortuite, ça va de soi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2019)

Il va adorer j'en suis sûr !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2019)

ET histoire de l'achever en beauté !

https://www.futura-sciences.com/maison/actualites/decoration-disney-lance-collection-meubles-star-wars-76579/

Le Bon Goût... trop pas !!!


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2019)

Je vais faire une demande de mobilier pour aménager le foyer de mon unité de Stormtroopers 

/noblast PL pour une fois


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2019)

Dès que je vois un pouf, je craque.
Ne me demande pas pourquoi, c'est ainsi…





Cœur avec les doigts


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2019)

Y'a un resto Jap dans l'Hey toi le Noire ?

#diversité


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2019)

avec des baguettes en forme de mini-sabre-laser !


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2019)

le troll de pvpbi !
piou piou !


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2019)

Salôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôô !


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2019)

— Bonjour Docteur.
— Bonjour, allongez-voue et dites-moi tout !
— Voilà Docteur, j'ai les chevilles qui enflent.
— Hum… Dois-je vous rappeler que je ne suis pas podologue ?
— Non je sais mais j'ai les chevilles qui enflent.
— Tout comme je ne suis pas kiné.
— Oui… Enfin non mais puisque je vous dis que mes chevilles enflent.
— Et moi que je ne suis pas… Pas reboutteux !
— Encore heureux, ça me ferait mal d'en venir là mais quand même Docteur…
— Vous avez les chevilles qui enflent
— Ah ! Vous aussi vous avez remarqué !?
— Non, je ne faisais qu'anticiper vos mots
— Mes maux ?! Parce que vous en voyez d'autres ?
— Hum… Vous réglez en carte ou avec des espèces ?
— …


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2019)

Rebouteux ne prend qu'un 't',

Tout comme (référence spécial initiés) intercalaire ne prend qu'un 'l'


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2019)

Par contre cheville prend bien deux "l" : on a deux chevilles.

Alors qu'un rebouteux ne soigne qu'un ar"t"icle à la fois (il reboote au cas par cas).

Quelqu'un qui a mal aux deux chevilles, ferait bien de consulter deux rebouteux : un par cheville .


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

Puisque j'ai un peu de temps à passer j'ai décidé de venir ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

Cette chance que vous avez !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

En plus vous me connaissez je suis hyper sympa et taquin quand il le faut


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

"Ou pas !"

Oui c'est possible, je ne le nie pas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

Remarquez que je m'adapte à la faune locale.

C'est aussi pourquoi je me sens aussi bien ici.

Même si le comptoir me manque, ainsi que les boulets rouges...

*SOUPIR*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

Le Standard m'a donné les questions que vous n'osez pas me poser.

Parmi toutes vos nombreuses questions j'en retiens une : " vous n'avez pas peur de passer pour un con ?"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

Je pourrai vous faire une réponse d'égyptien : "Vous avez je ne pense pas qu'il y ait..."


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

Mais bon...

Voilà quoi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

Pour tout vous dire je m'en fou !

On est tout le con de quelqu'un d'autre, pas vrai ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

Voilà ça m'a fait plaisir de partager cet instant avec vous.

A+ pour de nouvelles aventures !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Puisque j'ai un peu de temps à passer j'ai décidé de venir ici



Seulement un peu ?


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2019)

travailler dans un bureau très bien climatisé et avoir des collègues qui ouvrent les fenêtres...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2019)

Tu devrais blaster tes collègues


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2019)

/blast pl l'apprenti flooder au passage


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2019)

Soude les fenêtres


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu devrais blaster tes collègues


quelle bonne idée !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

Ca fait un peu mal au fion de le dire mais : le trooper a raison !

Merci de ne pas insister sur ce poing...point...poin... MERDE KWA !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2019)

Je vote pour la proposition de Jura39 aussi !

En plus ça fait des étincelles donc c'est la Fête !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl l'apprenti flooder au passage



Et sinon, pour sa question sur les restaurants japonais sur l’Etoile Noire ?

Et attention, on veut du vrai bon japonais ! Pas les trucs des marchands de merde qui ont trouvé le mode d’emploi sur Internet !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2019)

Jamais été en garnison sur l'Etoile Noire. Et pour info, y a pas de bons restos japonais sur Tatooine


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

TÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛT TÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛT TÛÛÛÛÛÛÛT TÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛT…


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

Bonjour !


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

La température est encore agréable


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

Profitez


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

Ça va cogner…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2019)

/slaps aCLR


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Juin 2019)

ah oui mais non !

Tu slaps comment ?
Tu as une vignette pour ton slaps ?

Participe tu à l'effort de refroidissement de la planète ou tu slaps juste comme ça, en solitaire ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2019)

/slaps pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Juin 2019)

AH !

Un slaps avec un service en cuillère !

C'EST PAS SERIEUX !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah oui mais non !
> 
> Tu slaps comment ?
> Tu as une vignette pour ton slaps ?
> ...



/slaps PL

Ça répond à tes questions ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Juin 2019)

Mouif...


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> /slaps aCLR


/evasion
/riposte
/tromblon la soupière


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

/knockout

et on en parle plus…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Juin 2019)

KAMOULOX !!!


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)




----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> KAMOULOX !!!


non KNOCKOUT !


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

/me cherche dans ces utilitaires l'application Thermomètre, en vain…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2019)

DTC


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> DTC


Bah une fois trouvée [l'application ndlr] il faudra bien faire le relevé.
Seulement je n'ai qu'un clavier filaire en guise de périphérique.
Pas sûr que ça rentre sans lubrifiant…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2019)

Prout...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2019)

gros dégueulasse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2019)

Prout...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2019)

On tourne en rond je trouve...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2019)

Prout...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2019)

C'est délicat


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2019)

C'est son slaps / blast à lui !

Le petit Himeji s'affirme devant nos yeux !
C'est beau...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2019)

C’est juste du flood en odorama. 

PS : le petit Himeji est trop content d’être (enfin) en vacances.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2019)

Prout


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2019)

Mieux vaut un pet sonore qui retentit à dix pas, qu'une fesse empestée qui vous trahit tout bas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2019)

Amen !!!


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2019)

C'est pas dimanche !


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2019)

hjd fklzv du fjflz fkfoaa fkkf


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2019)

soyons honnête, une queue, même à l'ombre, c'est long


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2019)

himeji, tu pars où en vacances ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> soyons honnête, une queue, même à l'ombre, c'est long


Surtout a l'ombre  
car dans le froid


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> himeji, tu pars où en vacances ?



Lisbonne (5 jours).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2019)

flotow a dit:


> hjd fklzv du fjflz fkfoaa fkkf



Oui, voilà. C’est ça.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Lisbonne (5 jours).


Sympa Lisbonne


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

*TÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛT*


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

*TÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛT*


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

*TÛÛÛÛÛÛÛT*


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

*TÛÛÛÛÛÛT*


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

*TÛÛÛÛÛT*


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

*TÛÛÛÛT*


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

*TÛÛÛT*


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

*TÛÛT*


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

*TÛT*


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

*T…T*


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2019)

Ohayo gozaimasu !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2019)

Genki desu ka ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2019)

Genki desu.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2019)

Prout


----------



## flotow (2 Juillet 2019)

jura toujours bloqué pipi caca depuis deux jours. et bah !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2019)

Il faut qu’il consulte d’urgence.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2019)

Microlax, c'est bien aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juillet 2019)

Meuh laissez le !

Pourquoi on tolère le blast et pas le prout ?!


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Microlax, c'est bien aussi


Et un coup de blast dans le fondement ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2019)

/remplace les cellules d'énergie de son blaster par des 

/blast pl et le bouc


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juillet 2019)

Holly shit !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2019)

Prout !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juillet 2019)

C'est pas faux...


----------



## peyret (2 Juillet 2019)

C'est pas fini de faire les imbéciles, bandes de gamins


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2019)

Ben quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juillet 2019)

NAN !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2019)

/slaps PL


----------



## flotow (2 Juillet 2019)

/me se demande si PL veut dire prout_louis

...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2019)

Décidément on n’en sort pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juillet 2019)

Il faut faire un clean erase !
Je m'en occupe...

*lâche 5 vachettes dans le chan*

Voilà, merci de ne pas éteindre l'ultraflood pendant cette opération.
Ca devrait allez vite, j'ai mis des vachettes de compét' !

p_l aka root


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /remplace les cellules d'énergie de son blaster par des
> 
> /blast pl et le bouc


On sait enfin à quoi sert sa poche !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2019)

Prout !


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2019)

Putro !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Putro !


Ça dépend , parfois ça pue pas trop 

Prout !


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

Poche
Pioche
Piocher
Porcher

Tout s'éclaire !
Ça devient limpide !
Transperçant même !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2019)

Toire wa doko deska ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2019)

Prout !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> On sait enfin à quoi sert sa poche !









/blast aCLR, propagateur de fake news


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Juillet 2019)

La Poche de gKatarn...A mon avis on tient le sujet de cet été...

Toi aussi participe au Schmilblik et tente de deviner le contenu de la poche du trooper !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2019)

/blast pl, nameo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> La Poche de gKatarn...A mon avis on tient le sujet de cet été...
> 
> Toi aussi participe au Schmilblik et tente de deviner le contenu de la poche du trooper !



Que gagne-t-on si on trouve ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Juillet 2019)

Une journée entière avec lui !!!

Un truc de ouf...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2019)

the winner is.....
Himeji


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2019)

Himeji ? C'est un canard soupière en train de mariner avec des pastel de nata !

Pas de quoi en faire tout un plat ....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Une journée entière avec lui !!!
> 
> Un truc de ouf...



Et pendant cette journée peut-on essayer son blaster (pour faire un /blast PL    par exemple) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Himeji ? C'est un canard soupière en train de mariner avec des pastel de nata !
> 
> Pas de quoi en faire tout un plat ....



Mais non. Maintenant je suis un héron blanc.


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Mais non. Maintenant je suis un héron blanc.


ah ah

un canard qui fait du sport et qui devient un mince comme un heron

sacré blague !

/blast le canard... et le héron


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2019)

/slaps flotow (non mais, sans déconner...)


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR, propagateur de fake news


propagateur toi-même !


----------



## peyret (3 Juillet 2019)

Allez la récré est finie...., tous en rangs par 2....


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2019)

Prout !
pardon


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Allez la récré est finie...., tous en rangs par 2....


ah ah

un canard et un héron qui vont à l'école ensembles !!


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> ah ah
> 
> un canard et un héron qui vont à l'école ensembles !!


En soupière volante !


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2019)

Sont forts ces japonais !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> ah ah
> 
> un canard et un héron qui vont à l'école ensembles !!


C'est un canard laqué ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2019)

/me se demande ce que contenait le coup de blast qu'il a reçu de matin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Sont forts ces japonais !



Je ne te le fais pas dire.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> /me se demande ce que contenait le coup de blast qu'il a reçu de matin.



Odeurs de  ou de crâmé ? T'as la réponse


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Odeurs de  ou de crâmé ? T'as la réponse


Bah justement, le fumet est plutôt âcre… D'où ma question !

N'aurais-tu pas investi dans un double-core ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

/me vient de découvrir la gamme de tablettes nestlé dessert


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

Les cookies de /me n'en demandaient pas tant ! :miam:


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

Mais


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

On


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

S'en


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

Fout


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

!!!


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

[SPOILER="."][SIZE=7][COLOR=#ffffff][U][I][B].[/B][/I][/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/SPOILER]


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> [SPOILER="."][SIZE=7][COLOR=#ffffff][U][I][B].[/B][/I][/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/SPOILER]


Point Point


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juillet 2019)

Début Juillet ils sont de retour près de la mare de MacG : les Panards et leur "point point" résonne autour du point d'eau.

Un spectacle bouleversant qui en appel un autre ; celui des chasseurs et de leur blaster.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2019)

/blast pl, le Panard est une espèce protégée qu'on ne blaste pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juillet 2019)

Esprit de contradiction en 7 lettres...

Hum...

Ah ! j'ai trouvé


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juillet 2019)

Les Modos...ch'te jure...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2019)

*Tu veux te faire modérer ?   *


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juillet 2019)

Tu veux un café ?

Tu as de la chance que je sois lâche...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2019)

/blast pl le lâche


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Juillet 2019)

Zut !!!


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2019)

Elton John !!!

pas en fosse... Mais de toute façon, il n'y a que des chaises !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juillet 2019)

l'acteur ?

il faut le voir dans le film Kingsman : le cercle d'or


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> l'acteur ?
> 
> il faut le voir dans le film Kingsman : le cercle d'or



Non, le chanteur, sur scène. 
Je n'ai pas vu Rocketman ! Mais j'ai deja vu Kingsman.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Les Modos...ch'te jure...


Y dit quoi le monsieur ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2019)

Le monsieur te demande... !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juillet 2019)

voilà !

ça n'intéresse personne donc parlons d'autre chose


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

C'est une bonne idée


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Elton John !!! pas en fosse...



En revanche, Rammstein la semaine dernière en fosse


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juillet 2019)

j'veux pas aller au taff...

mais puissance très beaucoup...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2019)

Moi zaussi...

/blast pl pour se donner de la motivation


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2019)

Moi, je n’ai pas ce problème : je suis en vacances.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juillet 2019)

/me prout sur gKatarn mais... bof quoi


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, je n’ai pas ce problème : je suis en vacances.


encore ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> encore ??



J’ai pris 3 semaines.


----------



## ScapO (8 Juillet 2019)

ça c'est top


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2019)

C’est bien le taf


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2019)

/blast la soupière en vacances


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

/blast la soupière en vacances


----------



## silvio (8 Juillet 2019)

Z'êtes encore là 15 ans plus tard ?
Mais c'est 'croyab' !!!
vacances terminées
travail tout l'été
flood motivé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juillet 2019)

"Quand on veut, on peut !"

Entendu à un bar, entre autre...


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

et la je me suis dit "mais quoi faire pour m'occuper mes soirées pendant l'été ?"
et donc, 3x 2h30 de cours chaque semaine jusqu'à fin août


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

ya un type avec des palmes accrochées sur son sac dans le rer

surement un nageur !!


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

ils font de la pub pour devenir conducteur de rer

ca branche quelqu'un ?


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

mon strapontin est cassé mais l'assise tient quand meme

étrange

encore un stop !


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

ce rer qui arrive dans un sens et repart dans l'autre

étrange

surtout lorsque l'on ne connait pas
mais moi, je connais ;


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

mon telephone ne voulait plus completer les mots. et puis si, et puis de nouveau non


je pense que c'est lie au tunnel


dans lequel il y a l'internet mobile !!


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2019)

Aujourd'hui dans notre rubrique emploi nous avons :

Une formation de 8 semaines à raison de 3 leçons de 2h30 par semaine pour devenir conducteur de RER. Attention, il faut prévoir des palmes. Pour qui, pourquoi, vous le découvrirez si vous postulez !

Dépêchez-vous, les entretiens se déroulent le wagon de tête…


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Aujourd'hui dans notre rubrique emploi nous avons :
> 
> Une formation de 8 semaines à raison de 3 leçons de 2h30 par semaine pour devenir conducteur de RER. Attention, il faut prévoir des palmes. Pour qui, pourquoi, vous le découvrirez si vous postulez !
> 
> Dépêchez-vous, les entretiens se déroulent le wagon de tête…



Il est ou le wagon de tête  ? car  le rer arrive dans un sens et repart dans l'autre


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

enfin quelqu'un qui suit

yen a qui ont la tete qui tourne !


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

de retour dans le rer qui perd la tete

sur un strapontin au même endroit que dans le train précédent... Mais c'est un autre train, car le strapontin n'est pas cassé


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

il y a la sécurité qui est la attention !!

amusant aussi, les controlleurs quand il y en a), sont les plus mais habillés, pour passer inaperçus.

mais ça fini par se remarquer, et moins tu es bien habillé plus u dois paraitre suspicieux aux yeux de potentiels fraudeurs !


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2019)

il y a des videos promo du rer dans le rer (autant dire, cest comme avoir un flyer au resto après avoir commandé)

et bah tout le monde souris !!


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2019)

Dans le *Ici Paris* de ce matin on pouvait lire, *Le mystérieux strapontin a encore frappé !!! *


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2019)

_« Il était 18h00 quand tout a commencé dans le RER. Un strapontin vandalisé distribuait des flyers aux passagers. « Aidez-moi à retrouver ce popotin ? » lançait-il aux rares intérressé·e·s qui prenaient son papier. Ce strapontin avait photocopié le gros plan de la paire de jeans usées, auteure de l'incivilité, et griffonné un numéro de cellulaire à appeler. Dans le sens aller, tout allait bien. Il haranguait et distribuait. Les gens prenaient, souriaient et laissaient derrière leur passage cette vue d'un cul mal-habillé. Tout a basculé dans le sens retour… Le strapontin vit débarquer les contrôleurs. Ils commencèrent à effectuer des contrôles sur les passagers. Quand soudain, l'un d'eux frôla le strapontin. Celui-ci reconnu aussitôt les rondeurs qui l'avaient agressé. Pris d'une colère noire, le strapontin empoigna… » _


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2019)

Pour lire la suite…

Abonnez-vous !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juillet 2019)

Pendant ce temps, à Alexandrie (ou en Alexandrie on peut dire les 2)...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juillet 2019)

Voilà !

Tu me diras "12 pieds ça fait 6 personnes valides"...
En effet une foule de 6 personnes, ça fait léger...
Mais 6 personnes débordant de vitalité...là...c'est 'ot chose !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2019)

Mème pas de un Rer dans le Jura


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mème pas de un Rer dans le Jura


Et en plus ce n'est pas,valide au Scrabble !
https://1mot.net/rer


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Juillet 2019)

Rien


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Rien


mmm, sans mot compte double, difficile d'engranger des points...

je suis avec `non`, en ratant mot compte double
dommage !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Et en plus ce n'est pas,valide au Scrabble !
> https://1mot.net/rer


Bus ? c'est bon bus ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2019)

Bec plutôt. C'est bon bec ?


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2019)

je kiffe !
https://1mot.net/kiffe

et en plus c'est valide !!
alors que Styx ne l'est pas, dommage


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2019)

Toujours le RER...

La personne en face de moi est en train de lire 15 pages imprimées et agraphées sur les smartphone, a priori des commentaires Amazon


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2019)

Je n'ose pas déranger, mais moi même ayant changé de téléphone récemment, je pourrais être de bon conseil !

#sosrer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2019)

Bom dia !


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2019)

Encore ?

J'y comprend rien à tes vacances !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2019)

Encore mais cette fois depuis Lisbonne.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Encore mais cette fois depuis Lisbonne.



Enfin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juillet 2019)

Such a perfect day...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2019)

/blast pl, perfect shoot


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juillet 2019)

MWAWAWAWAWA !

Toi et tes réflexes... arrête de rêver !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2019)

Grâce à une connaissance que j’ai sur place, j’ai fait ce matin une visite du centre de Lisbonne comme jamais je n’aurais pu faire en me promenant guide papier en main.

Quel kif !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juillet 2019)

Yo la foule !

Bien ou blast ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2019)

/blast bien pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juillet 2019)

Ch'te jure...toi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2019)

Bom dia !

Là, je suis à Sintra et je kiffe à mort !!!!

Et je trouve que c’est plus typique et dépaysant que Lisbonne.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2019)

Lisbonne , n'est pas le beau du Portugal


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> typique et dépaysant


Le contraire eut été étonnant !

Des paysans atypiques…


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Toujours le RER...
> 
> La personne en face de moi est en train de lire 15 pages imprimées et agraphées sur les smartphone, a priori des commentaires Amazon


_Please consider the environment before printing this commentary_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Le contraire eut été étonnant !
> 
> Des paysans atypiques…



Tu as bouffé un clown.


----------



## flotow (12 Juillet 2019)

Bah tu fais quoi sur macg alors ??

!!



Himeji a dit:


> Bom dia !
> 
> Là, je suis à Sintra et je kiffe à mort !!!!
> 
> Et je trouve que c’est plus typique et dépaysant que Lisbonne.


----------



## flotow (12 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Grâce à une connaissance que j’ai sur place, j’ai fait ce matin une visite du centre de Lisbonne comme jamais je n’aurais pu faire en me promenant guide papier en main.
> 
> Quel kif !!!


Les guides c'est surfait !!
Le mieux c'est mains dans les poches !!


----------



## flotow (12 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> _Please consider the environment before printing this commentary_


Exact, alors qu'il suffit de venir de poser une question sur macg !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Bah tu fais quoi sur macg alors ??


Ça lui évitera d'imprimer l'ultraflood à son retour de vacances…
Notre atypique soupière nippone réfléchit, elle !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Exact, alors qu'il suffit de venir de poser une question sur macg !


Où ?!


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu as bouffé un clown.


J'aurais pas dû, c'est ça ?
Tu te le gardais pour demain ?
Fallait pas laisser ton casier ouvert !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Où ?!


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> vous pouvez répéter la…



Dans quel message la spygirl nous annonce-t-elle la sortie de son guide sur le surf aux éditions des mains dans les poches ?
Attention il y a un piège !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Attention il y a un piège !


J'ai toujours rêvé de dire ça !!!


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai toujours rêvé de dire ça !!!


Et ça aussi !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Bah tu fais quoi sur macg alors ??
> 
> !!



Je partage mes émotions à chaud.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Les guides c'est surfait !!
> Le mieux c'est mains dans les poches !!



Là, c’est juste le Cartoville Lisbonne.

Et je trouve que c’est l’invention du siècle.

Après, je ne suis pas resté le nez collé dessus en permanence. Ça m’a servi à me repérer dans Lisbonne et de trame pour ce qu’il pouvait y avoir d’intéressant à voir. Et l’escapade a été quand même un peu faite en mode free style.

Maintenant, c’est fini et en fin de matinée je reprends l’avion et retour à Bordeaux.


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2019)

Alala


Himeji a dit:


> Là, c’est juste le Cartoville Lisbonne.
> 
> Et je trouve que c’est l’invention du siècle.
> 
> ...



Tu as fait le couvent des Geronimo ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Alala
> 
> 
> Tu as fait le couvent des Geronimo ?


C'est le Monastère des Hiéronymites ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Alala
> 
> 
> Tu as fait le couvent des Geronimo ?



Le monastère dans le quartier de Belem ? Non. Je l’ai vu mais je ne suis pas rentré dedans.

Le seul endroit que j’ai visité à Lisbonne est le Castillo San George. Il aurait fallu que je reste plus longtemps pour avoir le temps de visiter plus de choses.

Mais la petite escapade que j’ai fait dans le centre de Lisbonne avec la personne que je connais compense largement selon moi tous les lieux que je n’ai pas visité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juillet 2019)

Ici c'est Paris 17eme...

Et le Bal des Pompiers va bientôt débuter.
Je serai donc votre hôte jusqu'à tôt demain matin.

Notre standard est ouvert pour recueillir vos témoignages.

Sachez que j'ai entendu une femme brayer We Will Rock You et j'ai pleuré.

LA FRANCE A PEUR


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ici c'est Paris 17eme...
> 
> Et le Bal des Pompiers va bientôt débuter.
> Je serai donc votre hôte jusqu'à tôt demain matin.
> ...


Ah ouais c'est quand mème grave


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juillet 2019)

leur musique se fait entendre !

des incantations pour Satan !!!
Ou du zouk je ne saurais dire...


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je serai donc votre hôte jusqu'à tôt demain matin.


La maison ne fait pas crédit !!!


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> des incantations pour Satan !!!


C'est en supplément !!!


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ou du zouk je ne saurais dire...


Faut savoir ce que vous voulez !!!


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Et le Bal des Pompiers


Supplément aussi pour les gogodancers !!!


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> leur musique se fait entendre !
> 
> des incantations pour Satan !!!
> Ou du zouk je ne saurais dire...



Dépose plainte pour tapage nocturne


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juillet 2019)

cette soupe...



je ne craquerais pas !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juillet 2019)

JE PAIE LA QUALITÉ  !

et là mOOOOssieir accélére je ne l'entend pas !


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

Enchaine !


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

Après S01E01

S01E02 !


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

Ça va aller


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

Ce n'est qu'une mauvaise nuisance sonore à passer !


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

Pis monte le son de tes enceintes !


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2019)

Pense à tes voisins ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juillet 2019)

c'est déjà le cas ! 


grâce a moi ils ont la preuve sonore que la série The Expanse, ça envoi ! 

Alors que dehors...au loin...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

Paris souffre, c'est indéniable !

Mais Paris se battera jusqu'au bout !

Nous revenons après cette pause...dodo, enfin on va essayer


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> grâce a moi ils ont la preuve sonore que la série The Expanse, ça envoi !


Je ne voudrais pas te divulgâcher la fin mais une explosion va tous les tuer ! Et tes pompiers, disc-jockeys d'un soir, ne pourront rien faire pour éteindre l'incendie ! C'est moi que te le dis ! Ça va cracher du feu magmatique incandescent cette explosion, tu ne peux pas savoir ! Enfin, maintenant tu sais mais tu ne l'as pas encore vu…


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> LA FRANCE A PEUR


Après la fessée que je viens de lui coller, elle a plutôt intérêt !!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Paris souffre, c'est indéniable !


Reprend-donc un pulco !


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mais Paris se battera jusqu'au bout !


Faire pousser des betteraves à sucre dans Paris, t'as de ces idées…


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Nous revenons après cette pause


Ah parce que t'es parti ?!

Je cause à qui alors ???


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> dodo


Le *dodo* est une espèce d'oiseaux de l'ordre des columbiformes, endémique de l'île maurice, aujourd'hui disparue. Il est plus connu sous le nom de *dronde de maurice*…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2019)

Vous êtes de grands malades.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2019)

C'était juste un 14 Juillet entre Paris et la Normandie 
deux insomniaques


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

Non de Moi !

Ce fût... épique...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

Batignolles en force !!!

On a repris notre chez nous, expulsé ces hippies !

La Vie a repris son calme, on entend le bruit du mètre carré reprendre son ascension.

Les Joies Simples d'Une Vie Simple


----------



## Madalvée (14 Juillet 2019)

Moi le bal des pompiers va commencer, mais c'est pour éteindre les débordements des pétards et des supporters…


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Non de Moi


Dis donc le bleu, c'est ©DocEvil, ça. On en a supplicié à l'ipod pour moins que ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

oh moi tu sais, les médecins...

"One Blast a Day, keep the doctor away" comme le radote un gars d'ici

et ben ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

ben zut alors !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

si un modo pouvait appuyer sur le bouton valider le post de petit_louis svp !

^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

et puis je suis pas bleu !

un peu de trop de graisse... à la limite ok...Mais bleu ça JAMAIS !!!


----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2019)

Astuce mariage : offrez la saucisse de minuit, et une soupe pour les végétariens !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2019)

Mème pas un pétard qui traine 
c'est plus vraiment ça le 14 Juillet


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

protips : Attention à la sono et aux gens derrière le microphone !


----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2019)

Open bar, on attend que je dise stop pour arrêter de servir le whiskey. 
#deleaupourtous


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

pourtant le whisky Japonais c'est pas dégueu...


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Vous êtes de grands malades.


C'est celui qui dit qui y est !


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> et puis je suis pas bleu !


C'est celui qui dit qui y est !


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> pourtant le whisky Japonais c'est pas dégueu...


Effectivement le whisky japonais n'est pas fait par des gueux !


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Open bar, on attend que je dise stop pour arrêter de servir le whiskey.


Laisse p-l ne fait pas la différence…


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> #deleaupourtous


Si ça lui permet de distinguer le -e- pourquoi pas !


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Vous êtes de grands malades.


C'est celui qui dit qui y est !


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

Mince je l'ai déjà dis ça !!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Vous êtes de grands malades.


C'est celui qui dit qui y est !


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

Encore ?!?!?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

dis aCLR, t'a pas un message de moi  en attente de validation par les midis ?

d'après le forum de macG c'est le cas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

ce jour à 15h29 pour mon message.

voilà

Cdt


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

sinon je profite du calme parisien, fenêtre ouverte pour aérer... c'est bien cool.

Même pas une conversation qui monte dans les cours intérieures ce qui est généralement le cas.


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> dis aCLR, t'a pas un message de moi  en attente de validation par les midis ?
> 
> d'après le forum de macG c'est le cas...


Je ne vois rien de mon côté…

T'as posté dans quel forum ?

Je ne chapeaute que le portfolio et la terrasse. C'est déjà bien assez ^^


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est déjà bien assez ^^


Pour ma pomme !


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne chapeaute que le portfolio et la terrasse.


Au début, je croyais avoir la terrasse et le comptoir comme les anciens. Mais non, Anthony garde la main sur le comptoir. Je te dis ça, tu t'en fous sûrement. Moi aussi d'ailleurs mais c'est pour dire. Si tu as posté sur le comptoir, je ne vois pas les messages en attende de validation. Voilà… Des poutous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

ici même voyons !

le reste...a part parler de snow léopard je me sentirai un poil perdu


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2019)

une pensée émue pour tous les gens qui bossent dans la Tech et qui vont relayer les bons plans d'Amazon.

courage les gens !


----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Le *dodo* est une espèce d'oiseaux de l'ordre des columbiformes, endémique de l'île maurice, aujourd'hui disparue. Il est plus connu sous le nom de *dronde de maurice*…


Et de La Réunion  

Ne l'oublions pas !


----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Si ça lui permet de distinguer le -e- pourquoi pas !


Le e dans l'eau 

C'est sûrement ça !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Et de La Réunion


Quelle réunion ?


> Ne l'oublions pas !


Je ne le savais même pas !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> ici même voyons !


Bah voilà ! Je ne vais pas te redire que je ne modère que le portfolio et la terrasse. Mais je peux en revanche te préciser que je ne gère pas la salle de jeu. Je ne vois donc pas les messages en attente de validation.

Cela dit, je ne voudrais pas t'alarmer mon petit mais un message en attente de validation, ça n'est jamais bon. Déjà ça énerve le·la modérateur·trice qui voit ce carré rouge clignoter. Ensuite, suivant la teneur du message, le·la modérateur·trice peut appuyer sur pas mal de boutons pour te pourrir la vie. Je ne sais pas quelle connerie tu voulais partager avec nous, et je ne veux surtout pas le savoir, mais t'es dans de beaux draps mon gars !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah voilà ! Je ne vais pas te redire que je ne modère que le portfolio et la terrasse. Mais je peux en revanche te préciser que je ne gère pas la salle de jeu. Je ne vois donc pas les messages en attente de validation.
> 
> Cela dit, je ne voudrais pas t'alarmer mon petit mais un message en attente de validation, ça n'est jamais bon. Déjà ça énerve le·la modérateur·trice qui voit ce carré rouge clignoter. Ensuite, suivant la teneur du message, le·la modérateur·trice peut appuyer sur pas mal de boutons pour te pourrir la vie. Je ne sais pas quelle connerie tu voulais partager avec nous, et je ne veux surtout pas le savoir, mais t'es dans de beaux draps mon gars !


Rien de mon coté en tout cas


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juillet 2019)

c'est pas une connerie, c'est du flood !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juillet 2019)

J'en suis déjà à quasiment 1 litre de flotte en à peine 30 minutes de travail...

Ca va être encore super productif aujourd'hui...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'en suis déjà à quasiment 1 litre de flotte en à peine 30 minutes de travail...
> 
> Ca va être encore super productif aujourd'hui...



À Lisbonne, les visites, j ‘ai pratiquement tout fait à pied (et les déplacements dans Sintra, c’était tout à pied également). Il ne faisait pas excessivement chaud mais comme ça peut être très sportif d’arpenter les rues de Lisbonne, j’ai eu souvent soif et des litres d’eau, je m’en suis envoyé quelques uns.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juillet 2019)

Je l'ai noté dans mes tablettes Lisbonne.

Ce week-end ca sera Dublin = petite pluie, nuage et 20°, lovely.


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Je l'ai noté dans mes tablettes Lisbonne.
> 
> Ce week-end ca sera Dublin = petite pluie, nuage et 20°, lovely.


ahahah !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juillet 2019)

Chuis une grenouille moa = la pluie, j'en redemande !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2019)

/blast pl, y a pas de pluie sur Tatooine


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juillet 2019)

C'est possible...

Tu sais que j'ai dû aller sur le web pour voir c'est quoi Tatooine !
Star Wars tombe doucement dans l'oubli pour moi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Juillet 2019)

évidemment... le choc est trop violent..

gKatarn ? tu m'entends ? non mais je parlais pour moi hein. Star Wars c'est immortel tellement c'est bien !

pour remettre notre amitié a sa place je te laisse une pastille de Harpic pour ta poche. Et ça se mange pas ! Inutile de te rappeler ce qui t'es arrivé la dernière fois...


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2019)

Hé hé hé


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juillet 2019)

Brups...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2019)

Eu dou a PL uma bofetada   

Désolé, c’est le décalage horaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juillet 2019)

ORTOGRAPHE !!! GRAMMAIRE !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> ORTOGRAPHE !!! GRAMMAIRE !!!



Ort*h*ographe !

reslaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juillet 2019)

Fuck off... gomennasai 

C'est pour rappeler aux gens de toujours se relire avant de poster !

Merci conna...euh Himeji d'avoir repéré cette erreur de ma part !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Fuck off


Est-ce l'intitulé exact de l'acronyme FO qui s'agite parfois dans les manifs ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juillet 2019)

Sure.. that's it...


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2019)

Thanks mate !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juillet 2019)

You're welcome Dude !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2019)

Have fun bro !


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Obscène


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Licencieux


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Grossier


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Grivois


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Dégoûtant


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Inconvenant


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

répugnant


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Indécent


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Impur


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Égrillard


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Ordurier


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Impudique


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Libre


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Malpropre


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juillet 2019)

tu fais des tests clavier ?

c'est si pourri que ça un clavier Appeul ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> tu fais des tests clavier ?
> 
> c'est si pourri que ça un clavier Appeul ?!



Non. Il recopie le dictionnaire. C’est dire si on n’est pas rendu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juillet 2019)

J'ai cru qu'il essayait de faire mon profil psychologique


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juillet 2019)

ce moment de fierté où tu comprends comment faire sauter le logo qui salope toutes photos de
ton téléphone 

ce moment de solitude où tu comprends que toutes anciennes photos sont définitivements marquées par cette saloperie de logo


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juillet 2019)




----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Ça fait rêver…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juillet 2019)

c'est mon aura !

et pas ma p'tite coque fromagère !
pardon mais on me sort encore cette référence moisie...


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est mon aura !


Des photos tatouées ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> et pas ma p'tite coque fromagère !



Un fromage est dit « frais » lorsqu’il vient juste d’être fabriqué et entre, ou pourrait entrer, dans une cave d'affinage.
Un fromage est dit « affiné » lorsqu’il a atteint sa maturation optimale au terme de sa période d’affinage (très variable selon les fromages et les périodes de l'année).


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> pardon mais on me sort encore cette référence moisie...


Quel est le saligaud qui t'embête ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

_« Content Rosco ? »_


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

_« Rosco content ! »_


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)




----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

_— Chérie fait-moi peur ?
— Perdu !
— Cher fils fait-moi peur ?
— Perdu
— Chez Phil fais-toi peur ?
— Perdu
— C'est Pize ça fait peur ?
— Perdu
— Ces pizzas me font peur ?
— Perdu
— Le shérif qu'a pas peur ?
— Perdu
— Pff… Je donne ma langue chat… C'est trop dur ! C'est là qu'on voit que la mémoire, ça se barre…_


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2019)

Allo docteur , nous avons une urgence a la salle de jeu 

dépêchez vous c'est très grave


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Juillet 2019)

meuh non !

un docteur c'est pour une personne qui souffre.

aCLR ne souffre pas, il est épanoui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Juillet 2019)

Toujours rien...

C'est fou quand même...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2019)

Docteur , dépêchez vous , c'est vraiment urgent  ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Juillet 2019)

Meuh non c'est cool...

Profite !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Juillet 2019)

"Aux Armes etc..."

Sifflote tranquillou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2019)

Il n’y a pas que aCLR qui a besoin de consulter un docteur en urgence.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Juillet 2019)

C'est l'été, les modos tombent comme des mouches !

Actualisation de mon CV + lettre de motivation en cours


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2019)

/blast pl


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est l'été, les modos tombent comme des mouches !
> 
> Actualisation de mon CV + lettre de motivation en cours



Tu cherches à te barrer de la boîte où tu bosses ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> /blast pl



Ça, c’est réservé au trooper.

/slaps Jura 39


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu cherches à te barrer de la boîte où tu bosses ?


Il cherche à faire du bénévolat pour assouvir son autoritarisme latent, hin hin hin


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Juillet 2019)

bonne réponse d'aCLR !

mince.. ça se voit tant que ça ??


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> ça se voit tant que ça ??


Nan, c'est juste qu'à force de plisser les yeux pour faire genre "je viens du pays des samouraïs, alors gaffe à ce que tu dis", notre bon Himeji occulte la moitié des mots. Ceci a pour résultat de biaiser sa compréhension du texte lu. Note qu'il n'aurait pas ce souci s'il se coinçait des allumettes entre les paupières. Sauf que notre samouraï n'a pas d'allumettes à portée de mains. Il ne fume pas, possède un barbecue électrique et ne met le feu que sur les refrains de Johnny… Donc non, ton appel du pied ne se voit pas tant que ça pour un membre affublé d'un tel avatar.


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

Mais moi j'ai l'œil !!!


----------



## peyret (18 Juillet 2019)

..... et la pipe !!!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

Je suis comme Læticia, je flaire toujours les bons coups !


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

/burst peyret


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

Ça marche pô…


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

Il faut vraiment que je demande au trooper son secret pour faire mouche à chaque tir…


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

_— Chéri passe-moi le beurre ?
— Perdu
— Chiche que t'arrives à l'heure ?
— Perdu
— Chiquito mon porte-bonheur ?
— Perdu
— J'en peux plus ! Cette question Jeopardy est vraiment trop difficile… Tu peux me redonner les indices, s'te plaît ?
— Content Rosco.
— T'es sûr de ça ?
— Bah oui… C'est écrit sur le carton.
— Ouais, ouais… Mais si ça fait comme la dernière fois…
— Eh bah quoi la dernière fois ?
— Bah l’indice c'était "good morning america"…
— Et fallait trouver "good morning vietnam" !
— Ouais bah justement, comment veux-tu que je trouve good morning vietnam si l’indice c'est good morning america ? C'est quand même pas la porte à côté…
— Si tu le dis…
_


----------



## Romuald (18 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> — Chéri passe-moi le beurre ?



- Le dernier tango à Paris


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> - Le dernier tango à Paris


— Perdu !


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

@lebélier J'ai changé l'image entre temps…


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

_— Remarque, je dis ça, je dis rien, tout e monde s'en contrefout !!!
— Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis !!!_


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2019)

peyret a dit:


> ..... et la pipe !!!!



Ah un Jurassien ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

_— Chercher l'erreur ?
— Perdu
— Chiche-kebab à toute heure ?
— Perdu
— Chuis pas ta sœur ?
— Perdu
— Chou-fleur sans cœur ?
— Perdu
— Nan mais ça c'était pour toi ! Hein ! T'es rien qu'un chou-fleur sans cœur !_


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

_— Cherchez l'erreur…
— C'est ce que j'ai dis tout à l'heure !
— Je sais…
— Bah pourquoi m'as tu dis perdu alors ?
— Parce que ça n'était pas la bonne réponse !
— Bah pourquoi tu le dis alors ?
— Le chou-fleur sans cœur te répondait cherchez l'erreur…
— Ouais bah j'ai déjà assez à faire avec ton titre à la con pour me coltiner une erreur de plus à chercher. Si tu vois ce que je veux dire.
— T'inquiète, je vois très bien…_


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

_— On est d'accord !
— Si tu veux…
— Où j'en étais déjà…
— Le chou-fleur sans cœur
— Avoue que tu l'aimes bien cuilà ? Ça ferait un bon titre de film en passant. C'est con que Villeret, Carmet et de Funès ne soient plus…
— Arrête de dire des âneries et joue !
— Chez les sans-peur ?
— Perdu
— Chez les penseurs ?
— Perdu
— Chous l'apesanteur ?
— Quoi ?
— Sous l’apesanteur en version sosh
— T'es vraiment pas bien toi…
— Rhôo si on ne peut même plus rigoler !?_


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2019)

Allez , Monsieur , je vous en prie , essayez votre nouveau gilet , je suis certain qu'il vous va a ravir


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juillet 2019)

La ceinture du bas, c'est le cache-sexe ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> La ceinture du bas, c'est le cache-sexe ?



Si c’est ça, ça ne cache pas grand chose.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2019)

/blast pl avant de partir en vacances


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Si c’est ça, ça ne cache pas grand chose.



Ca dépend de ta morphologie


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juillet 2019)

ALLONS MESSIEURS !!!

aCLR est modo : ça se respecte, merde !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl avant de partir en vacances



Tiens, ça faisait longtemps. Je te croyais déjà parti en vacances.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca dépend de ta morphologie



Mieux vaut ne pas être monté comme un âne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> ALLONS MESSIEURS !!!
> 
> aCLR est modo : ça se respecte, merde !



Fayot !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juillet 2019)

Non ! Lâche !

C'est pourtant facile ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Non ! Lâche !
> 
> C'est pourtant facile ?!



Ah oui. Sumimasen.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Ah oui. Sumimasen.


atchoum


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> ALLONS MESSIEURS !!!
> 
> aCLR est modo : ça se respecte, merde !


https://forums.macg.co/threads/365-jours-plus-tard.1318005/#post-13450557


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2019)

Hé hé, ça c'est l'appât…


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2019)

Si, par le plus grand des hasards, un _nioube de comba_t passait par là, gardez votre calme. Cette espèce est en voie de disparition. Il faut faire durer le plaisir. Mais je vosu dis ça. Si ça se tombe, c'est une fausse alerte. Dans ce cas, et uniquement dans ce cas, vous pourrez sortir les blasters contre ma personne.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2019)

On s'emmerde sec sous cette canicule…


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2019)

Mon bureau pour une baignoire !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2019)

/décollage demain


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2019)

Ça doit être quelque chose de voir un décollage interplanétaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Juillet 2019)

Sans doute...
J'ai tellement de mal à décolller de mon lit ce matin


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /décollage demain


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juillet 2019)

Et puis ça reste gKatarn

Des rumeurs disent de lui qu'il retourne souvent son armure (toujours du bon coté...)

Merci à Jura39 et surtout aux 2 Jacques pour...tout


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

Laisse tomber la rumeur et reprends un coup de blaster !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Juillet 2019)

c'est du vegan comme Blast ?

je lève le pied sur la bidoche...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2019)

Mange du poisson


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> je lève le pied sur la bidoche...


C'est une connerie !!!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est du vegan comme Blast ?


As-tu vu la gueule de cette adolescente suédoise, Greta Thunderdome ? Jamais je ne lui donne seize ans… Ou alors, c'est un transgenre gavé aux œstrogènes ! Sérieux, p'tit-louis, tu veux ressembler à ça ???


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

Nous ne sommes devenus ces homo sapiens-sapiens que grâce au régime omnivore ! Si tu veux redevenir un bonobo, c'est ton droit…

Mais faudra pas venir te plaindre !!!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

J'te jure, ces fromages frais m'étonneront toujours !!!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

Pardon


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

J'te jure, ces jambon-beurre m'étonneront toujours !!!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

Pardon


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

J'te jure, p_l m'étonnera toujours !!!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

Un café et l'addition, merci ^^


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mange du poisson


Pêche-le dans la Seine !!!


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2019)

_Diététicienne service bonsoir, quelle-est votre question ?_



petit_louis a dit:


> je lève le pied sur la bidoche...



_Hum… Si vous me permettez, Monsieur petit_louis, il vaut mieux réduire les quantités que supprimer les qualités gustatives d'un aliment. Votre corps est composé de deux cerveaux. Vous pouvez leurrer celui situé au-dessus de votre bouche. Mais à aucun moment, vous ne comblerez celui situé en-dessous de votre bouche. La nature est ainsi faite, Monsieur petit_louis, qu'elle ne peut se passer du plaisir de la bonne chair. Raisonnez-vous que diable ! Adoptez une attitude décroissante. Réduisez le format de vos assiettes. À ce propos, c'est les soldes, faites du tri dans votre vaisselle et faites vous plaisir avec une nouvelle ménagère._


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> _ À ce propos, c'est les soldes, vous plaisir avec une nouvelle ménagère._


Petit louis va prendre une nouvelle femme en solde  ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2019)

Tiens par exemple, au dîner ce soir nous avions poêlée de rognons d'agneau échalote moutarde déglacé au fond de veau ou cocotte de filet de poulet fermier flambé au calvados. Et pour accompagner ces viandes, carottes vichy et persil fraîchement ciselé remplissaient nos assiettes.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2019)

Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que ça n'est pas diététique !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Juillet 2019)

calmez vous ou je demande l'évacuation de la salle !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Juillet 2019)

Bon App' à vous !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que ça n'est pas diététique !!!


Je suis de ton avis , il faut manger léger


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juillet 2019)

C'est sympa ton p'tit déj... mais je passe mon tour


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est sympa ton p'tit déj... mais je passe mon tour


Tu as tort


----------



## flotow (24 Juillet 2019)

cherche envoie tripes vers europe


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juillet 2019)

Au 8 bouze-bouze ?
N° surtaxé ?

Soyez précis par Saint Moi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juillet 2019)

toujours dans l'attente de vos tutos/astuces fraicheur utilisables en milieu urbain !


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2019)

Une armure climatisée…


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2019)

Le trooper a laissé son modèle hiver ici… Une chance, il est réversible !!!


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> toujours dans l'attente de vos tutos/astuces fraicheur utilisables en milieu urbain !


Prend l'apéro avec des glaçons


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2019)

*p_l* comme tous les personnages de son rang ne s'hydrate le gosier qu'avec du champagne. Et généralement, les glaçons sont dans le seau pas les flûtes ! Lui demander de transvaser un cube du seau vers sa coupe, c'est osé…


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2019)

Ah dans ce cas je lui suggére de boire sa flûte de champagne ou coupe avec les pieds dans le seau a glace


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juillet 2019)

Aujourd'hui pour notre reportage du journal de 13h nous rejoignons sur le périphérique parisien le petit Kevin qui fait des châteaux avec les grumos du bitume...

"- Kevin bonjour...Kevin parle nous de ta passion...
SCRATCH
ah oui bien sûr...cette passion comporte un risque car la circulation n'est toujours pas suspendue ici..."


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2019)

R.I.P. Kevin…


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2019)

L'orage vient de péter, on est passé de 39 à 23 degrés en deux minutes. Ca fait du bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juillet 2019)

C'est parce que tes murs ont disparu emportés par la flotte ?


----------



## flotow (25 Juillet 2019)

Ici il fait 37 avec du vent

Ça sent la baignade dans un lac ce weekend !!


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2019)

43 Dans le Jura 
alors direction le lac ce soir


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> L'orage vient de péter


J'étais sous l'un d'eux !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2019)

Nous, ils en annoncent pour ce soir.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Nous, ils en annoncent pour ce soir.


C'est le moment de ressortir ta bouée !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juillet 2019)

RAS dans la capitale...


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2019)

À 100 bornes par contre…


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2019)

Rien nada que tchi  dans le haut  Jura


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2019)

Il fait doux. Un léger vent frais caresse mes mollets. Le transat à cette heure, c'est génial !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juillet 2019)

Il est là...
Dans le sac en papier que j'ai ramené avec mon déjeuner...

LE BROWNIE AU CHOCOLAT KING SIZE/GRAS !!!

Je compte sur vous pour venir prendre de mes nouvelles toutes les 15 minutes... minimum !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juillet 2019)

Je sue mais je sais pas si c'est du gras ou de la sueur...

Vous avez le n° des pompiers ?


----------



## peyret (26 Juillet 2019)

NON, on a pas !!!!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

Non je le trouve pas non plus !
RIP pl. [emoji30]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juillet 2019)

Ça fait pas zizir !


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ça fait pas zizir !


Arrête de te faire du mauvais sang !
Mords la vie à pleines dents !
Et surtout, profite !

Gkatarn est en vacances on ne sait où dans la galaxie…
Une vacance de la brimade-blaster-manie, n'est-ce pas beau ?

Alors on me retourne cette grimace en sourire et hop !

La vie est belle…


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> La vie est belle…


Plus qu'un quart-d'heure avant de promener Médor, j'adore…


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> promener Médor, j'adore


On s'en fout grave…


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> On s'en fout grave…


Ne l'écoute pas ! Tu as un public, des gens te lisent.


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> des gens te lisent


Pour couler un colombin, je veux bien…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juillet 2019)

Ah ça oui ! 
Une tasse de colombien bien serré, je valide !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2019)

/blast pl, mode 4G en passant


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl, mode 4G en passant


Le réseau intersidéral des hasgardiens remarche ! C'est pas trop tôt !!!


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2019)

Bonsoir internet !

Cette semaine le */fulguropoing* et le */pizza* sont en promotion !

Profite !!!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2019)

Promotion ce soir 
Profitez en 
J'échange une part de pizza contre une nuit de sommeil


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2019)

J'ai aussi retrouvé une caisse de */pistolaser* très pratique quand tu veux riposter du tac au tac ! Trois boîtes de */sparadrap* incluant la technologie argent pour une réparation des plaies à la vitesse de l'éclair ! Et un chapelet de */dtc* tellement rouillées qu'au moindre choc…


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2019)

Ah ! J'ai aussi quelques */saucissonsec* pour le combat au corps à corps !


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2019)

Toujours pas d'*/astrosuppositorium©* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Juillet 2019)

C'est la faim de cette page de publicité !

Tout de suite retournons à notre programme du mardi avec notre Soap Opera "gKatarn et les étoiles de l'Amour" !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Juillet 2019)

gKatarn est perdu dans l'Etoile Noire.

Pas un troquet, pas un rade d'ouvert =  Que dalle
Pourtant un sandwich Ewok / Kinoa ça doit se trouver facilement ? Ben là...non mais tu l'a deviné (fais un effort STP).

Dans l'épisode du jour (bourré de guest star (bourrées) un truc de ouf) nous suivons gKatarn à la recherche du cuistot barbu en chemise en carreau qui lui prépare son sandwich qu'il aime tant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2019)

/slaps PL et ses soaps à la noix


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Juillet 2019)

Non jeune forumspéctateur j'ai dis "Ewok / Kinoa" y'a pas de noix dedans !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2019)

Ça fait rien. C’est de la m... quand même.


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> fais un effort STP


On plie les jambes et un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept et huit… On se redresse et un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept et huit… La tête en arrière on tend les bras et un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept et huit… Maintenant à droite et un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept et huit… Puis à gauche et un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept et huit…Sur la pointe des pieds on lance les bras au ciel et un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept et huit… Voilà, après cette série d'efforts, tu peux reprendre ton activité préférée…


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Toujours pas d'*/astrosuppositorium©* ?


Eh non mon pauvre, je n'en ai toujours pas ! Le laboratoire peine à fournir ses clients… Par contre, il me reste un */astroboy*, un jouet sessuel unisexe haut de gamme si ça tente quelqu'un.


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2019)

Et pour frimer sur les plages n'oublie pas ton */galak* ! Un petit dauphin embarquant quatre positions de gonflage; oui tu entends bien ! Quatre positions de gonflage ! Je ne sais pas trop à) quoi cela peut correspondre mais comme toujours, achète maintenant et paye plus tard !!!


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2019)

En cas de forte concentration d'insectes, ou autres nuisibles, jette un œil sur mes */elbédé*, ils sont canons !


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2019)

P'tain, j'arrête pas de changer de chaine, et c'est toujours du téléachat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Juillet 2019)

*soupir*

On ne dit pas " cay d'la merde !"
On dit "je n'aime pas !"

Exception faite du Corned Beef mais c'est une évidence...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2019)

/slaps PL


----------



## flotow (31 Juillet 2019)

signer un email français 'cordialement'... 

alors que j'ai pris le pli américain de signer 'Thanks,' (sur un email en anglais)
mais je me suis dit que signer 'Merci' ça ne le ferait peut être pas

et vous, vous faites comment ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Juillet 2019)

Déjà que je flippe de mélanger Cdt et Dtc...

Je passe mon tour sur question bien trop anxiogène pour moi !


----------



## flotow (31 Juillet 2019)

tant que tu ne signes pas gkt ou tkt !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> signer un email français 'cordialement'...
> 
> alors que j'ai pris le pli américain de signer 'Thanks,' (sur un email en anglais)
> mais je me suis dit que signer 'Merci' ça ne le ferait peut être pas
> ...



Je signe « cordialement ».


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> et vous, vous faites comment ?


Méfiez-vous les amis !!!
La spygirl essaie de deviner vos mots de passe !
Elle est douée à ce petit jeu, alors MEF !!!
Ne tombez pas dans le panneau !


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> P'tain, j'arrête pas de changer de chaine, et c'est toujours du téléachat.


Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiis !!!

Et parce que c'est toi, pour la première fois dans l'histoire du slash, pour un* /kalach* commandé, un */beluga* offert !

Alors, heureux ?!


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2019)

Votre collègue de bureau est en congé. Et vous l'avez sévère ! Bah oui… Après ses vacances d'hiver, votre collègue est resté alité douze semaines suite à une chute de ski. Vous vous êtes mariné tout le boulot pensant qu'il reprendrait le flambeau aux beaux jours. Que dalle, le revoilà les doigts de pieds en éventail pendant que vous vous tapez encore une fois tout le boulot… C'est moche, je sais. Mais j'ai une solution pour vous et les autres collègues arrivés trop tôt dans la boîte pour prétendre aux congés dès le premier été, les */darts* et la */cible* !!! Mais ce n'est pas tout, si vous commandez le kit complet, nous vous offrons la personnalisation de votre */cible*. Que ce soit un collègue, un supérieur ou même votre belle-mère, la personnalisation de votre /*cible* est gratuite dès le premier kit complet commandé. Alors, n"hésitez plus ! Occupez vos pauses café, petit coin ou vapotage avec à nos */darts* !!! Votre karma ne demande que ça !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Août 2019)

Mouif...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2019)

Ça ne s’arrange pas.


----------



## peyret (1 Août 2019)

Ouais, on dirait bien.... manque plus que la


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Août 2019)

Z'êtes pas très open du spirit je trouve...


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2019)

T'as trouvé quoi ?!


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça ne s’arrange pas.


_Et vous avez bien raison.
Ça ne s'arrange pas !!!

On a beau dire. On a beau faire. Rien ne change. Les arrangés et les dérangés ne se mélangent pas. C'est comme ça !_

Vous connaissez tous ce discours défaitiste… Inutile de vous inonder le ciboulot davantage ! Mais savez-vous que les chercheurs ont trouvé une solution pour tous ces mots du quotidien qui nous minent, la */soupière*. Cet ustensile révolutionnaire est fait pour vous ! *La /soupière* est autonome en énergie. Inutile de l'enficher dans une prise murale, il n'y a pas de câble prévu pour ! Inutile aussi de l'enficher sur une prise usb3, elle en est tout autant dépourvue !

D'où tire-t-elle son énergie ?!

Et bien notre équipe de chercheurs s'est cassé le cul un bon moment là-dessus avant de dénicher la solution. Vous en dire trop briserait l'accord de confidentialité expressément paraphé par mes soins. Je peux cependant vous mettre sur une piste en mentionnant le nom de Nicolas Tesla !

Comme toujours sur slash.tvshopping, pour une */soupière* de 33cl commandée, une année de bouquets garni offert, à raison d'un bouquet tous les 21 jours ! Alors n'hésitez plus ! Commandez votre */soupière* aux vertus insoupçonnées !!!


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2019)

J'ai besoin d'une pause…


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai besoin d'une pause…


Ça tombe bien, nous avons ce qu'il vous faut !

Des années de recherches ont été nécessaire pour l'élaboration du */pause*. Vous ne rêvez pas, nous l'avons fait ! Avec ça, vous allez faire un malheur, croyez-nous ! Nous l'utilisons tous les jours; John et moi, et ce */pause* est formidable.

Imaginez… Vous relevez la tête, et là, bing ! Sans réfléchir vous invoquer votre */pause* et tout se fige autour de vous. Vous pouvez alors baisser légèrement la tête pour constater les dégâts sans danger, vous êtes sur */pause* !

Elle est pas belle notre toute nouvelle */pause* !

Alors n'hésitez plus ! Offrez-vous un */pause* pour satisfaire tous vos besoins d'immobilisation instantanée, et cependant temporaire, de votre entourage proche !!

Le */pause* se décline en deux versions. mais pour des raisons de sécurité évidente, vous ne pouvez pas commander les deux modèles en même temps. Il vous faudra créer un second compte pour débloquer l'autre modèle.

La prod' nous oblige à multiplier les comptes clients pour satisfaire nos investisseuses. Mais chut, ça reste entre nous…


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2019)

On s'en fout mais je vous le dit quand même…
Deux heures que ma main gauche se cramponne au composteur.
Deux heures que les doigts de ma main droite piochent un à un les caractères pour la composition.
Deux heures que mes mains composent les mêmes deux lignes de titres.
Deux heures que j'aligne des phrases à la vitesse de l'escargot.
Il était grand temps d'aligner du caractère à la vitesse du lapin !!!


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> lapin !!!


_
— Lapin ?! Où ça !?
— Mais nan… Couché !
— J'ai entendu lapin !
— Oui, j'ai dit lapin.
— Lapin ?! Où ça !?
— Mais nan…_

/repeat


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Ouais, on dirait bien.... manque plus que la
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A utiliser d'urgence


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> A utiliser d'urgence


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


>



Sans  les bras ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2019)

Ça faisait longtemps mais n'oubliez pas de sortir couvert !!!

À cet effet, le modèle _all size_ de notre */condom* est taillé pour vous, messieurs !
Dans son emballage d'origine garanti, */condom* tient dans une poche, un portefeuille ou tout autre réceptacle auquel nous ne pouvons penser. Il n'est pas rare de croiser un homme embarquant un */condom* dans des endroits plus incongrus les uns que les autres. Vous les citer prendrait un temps fou. Et comme vous n'avez pas que cela à faire ce matin, ni John et moi d'ailleurs, il est donc inutile de les lister. Laissez-nous cependant vous dire au combien il n'est pas rare de croiser une femme embarquant un */condom* dans des endroits tout aussi abracadabrantesque que son homologue masculin. De la même manière, vous énumérer ces endroits ne serait qu'un pure perte de temps. Aussi préférons-nous vous taire cette liste.

Cela dit mes chéris, n'oubliez pas de vous munir de notre */condom* pour vos sorties coquines !!!

Comme toujours pour un */condom* acheté, deux */condom* offerts !! Oui oui vous lisez bien !! Pour un */condom* acheté, deux */condom* offerts !!

Cette offre est valable pour toutes et tous dans la limite des stocks disponibles !!!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2019)

Attention !! le  */condom *taille petit


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2019)

/soupière p_l
/pause p_l
/condom p_l

marche pô. De la mUrdre ces trucs de téléachat.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Août 2019)

on ne fait rien sur p_l sans le compte root !

EH BIM !!!


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> sans le compte root !


Mot de passe : brups


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Août 2019)

CHUT !!!

'foiré...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Août 2019)

Je crois que je me suis fais sniper par "Emmerdement-Man" et son arme redoutable "FéchierEnForce"

Faisez gaffe les gens il est fourbe ce gars là...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2019)

Bien fait


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> /soupière p_l
> /pause p_l
> /condom p_l
> 
> marche pô. De la mUrdre ces trucs de téléachat.



Cher client,

Toutes nos lignes sont actuellement utilisées.
Nous reviendrons vers vous dans les plus brefs délais.

Le service consommateurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Cher client,
> 
> Toutes nos lignes sont actuellement utilisées.
> Nous reviendrons vers vous dans les plus brefs délais.
> ...



Preuve que c’est de la m...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Preuve que c’est de la m...


C'est pas faux


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Preuve que c’est de la m...


Mystification de haute voltige ! Oui,tu peux le dire !


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> /soupière p_l
> /pause p_l
> /condom p_l
> 
> marche pô. De la mUrdre ces trucs de téléachat.


Cher Alpha testeur,

Nous sommes, comme vous, dans l'expectative ! Nos chercheurs nous avaient garanti, la main sur le cœur, une efficacité sans faille pour ces produits désormais en votre possession. Comprenez-bien, cher Alpha testeur, combien nous sommes désappointés de constater votre frustration.

Cependant, comme stipulé dans les conditions d'achats et d'utilisations dûment acceptées lors de votre règlement sur notre espace de vente dématérialisée, nous ne sommes pas agréés par l’autorité de régulation du trafic digitale pour intervenir directement. Par contre, nous pouvons vous mettre en relation avec notre sous-traitant agréé par l'autorité machin bidule. Il sera à même de résoudre les soucis que vous rencontrez lors de l'exploitation de nos produits.

Croyez bien, cher Alpha testeur, que nous ne cherchons à déporter nos efforts vers un tiers externalisé payé à un an et un jour. Non. Nous sommes une maison sérieuse. Nous sommes d'ailleurs prêt à faire un geste commercial en guise de bonne foi.

Vous trouverez en pièce jointe, un /remote. Faîtes-en bon usage !


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Z'êtes pas très open du spirit je trouve...



/kick  petit_louis !

Encore un qui n'a pas eu la chance de lire les écritures de Jean-Claude Van Damme !?

On dit _aware du spirit_ !!!

_Open du spirit,_ on dirait du Noah à Flushing meadows !!!


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2019)

Comme dit " Van Damme " 

*"Quand tu prends confiance en la confiance tu deviens confiant."*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Août 2019)

oui, c'est pas vrai...enfin faux...enfin je crois... enfin... je sais plus !!!


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> oui, c'est pas vrai...enfin faux...enfin je crois... enfin... je sais plus !!!


Des ravages du repos hebdomadaire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Août 2019)

en effet aCLR 5 semaines par an, c'est pas assez


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Août 2019)

et comme je prend de l'expérience j'encaisse de plus en plus mal en effet...

#3615MaVie


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> aCLR 5


aCLR premier s'te plaît !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> et comme je prend de l'expérience j'encaisse de plus en plus mal en effet...
> 
> #3615MaVie



C’est l’âge. Tu te fais vieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR premier s'te plaît !!!



T’inquiètes aCLR premier. Des messieurs en blouse blanche vont venir te chercher et t’emmener dans un endroit où on s’occupera bien de toi.


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2019)

On vit vraiment une époque formidable. Je viens de remplacer mes Caterpillar© (18 ans de moto avant qu'elles ne me lâchent , pas vraiment de la merdre comme certains trucs de téléachat, suivez mon regard ).
Et qu'est-ce que je trouve  dans le carton avec mes pompes ? Un mode d'emploi en 18 langues et 40 pages.
Pour des croquenots !


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> T’inquiètes aCLR premier. Des messieurs en blouse blanche vont venir te chercher et t’emmener dans un endroit où on s’occupera bien de toi.


_« Il n'est de meilleur endroit que chez soi ! »_

Partant de cet adage, jeune écuyer, si vos braves tout de blanc vêtu me mène vers ma demeure, qu'il en soit ainsi. Nous voyagerons ensemble ! Cependant jeune écuyer, si vos braves de blanc fagotés me mène vers un soi qui n'est pas mien. Il en ira tout autrement ! Ce ne sont point vos brigands qui m'empêcheront d'attendre mon but ! Leurs proprets uniformes risquent bien de finir maculés de sang. Et il ne sera point mien !


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> en effet aCLR 5 semaines par an, c'est pas assez


Les mecs qui voient le verre à moitié vide, ça m'énerve ! Pire… Ça me donne des envies de « tarte dans ta gueule » de « pêche dans ta face » de « marron dans le cornet » et même de « coup dans les noisettes » ! J'en casse des claviers avec ces énergumènes ! Tu ne peux pas savoir comme ! Une fois mon clavier cassé, je me calme. Je n'ai plus faim de chicane… Je ne rêve que d'aider mon prochain.

Mon petit-louis chéri, tu ne prends pas le problème dans le bon sens. Les actifs étasuniens ont deux semaines de congés annuels et les chinois une semaine de congés annuel. Estime-toi heureux de vivre à mi-chemin de chacun d'eux et de jouir de cinq longues semaines de congés annuel.

Voudrais-tu travailler trois ou quatre semaines de plus dans ton activité annuelle ?

Si oui, déménage !

Si non, je t'offre un /streaming pour te faire patienter !

Attention nous avons aussi dans notre catalogue de commandes, /steaming. Aussi veille à entrer la bonne commande lors de tes temps morts. Autrement cela risque d'être brulant, mais pas HOT du tout du tout ! Si tu vois ce que je veux dire !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> oui, c'est pas vrai...enfin faux...enfin je crois... enfin... je sais plus !!!



Faudrait savoir !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Août 2019)

I'm back, faisez-moi pas chier.

/blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Août 2019)

Quelle (r)entrée fracassante !

Dans un style très Empire, blastant !

Bien reposé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Août 2019)

J'y crois pas...
Il sieste déjà ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'y crois pas...
> Il sieste déjà ?



Une vraie feignasse


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Août 2019)

Et même au taff : rien !

C'est vous dire...Bon heureusement le compteur tourne...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'y crois pas...
> Il sieste déjà ?



/blast PL dans 5, 4, 3,...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une vraie feignasse



/blast Jura39 dans 10, 9, 8,...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Août 2019)

/blast pl, trop de mails à dépiler


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Août 2019)

Ctrl+A+Suppr

Et maintenant tu peux tu payer te un bon kawa 

Et un à la santé d'Edith aussi... -_-'


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Août 2019)

enfin bref...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2019)

Ouais enfin si tu veux


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2019)

/blast pl avant d'aller manger


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Août 2019)

VAZY !!! Traite moi d'apéro aussi !!??


----------



## flotow (6 Août 2019)

mange p_l avec un cure dent et un petit vin sucré


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Août 2019)

En effet...
Chacun son mauvais gout !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> En effet...
> Chacun son mauvais gout !



Il y a le choix


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> le compteur tourne


Inexorablement gniark gniark gniark !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Août 2019)

SacEnPapierMan !!!

Depuis le temps je me demandais ce que tu devenais !
Aux dernières nouvelles tu partais aux USA pour tourner dans un blockbuster..
Ca devient quoi ? Dc ou Marvel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Août 2019)

Meuh oui l'Homme Invisible !
Je suis bien d'accord avec toi !!

Mais d'un autre côté tu as un super pouvoir qui est chiant : tu es invisible et toutes tes actions invisibles !
Et moi je passe pour un taré car personne d'autres vois tes interventions ici...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2019)

Allô , passez moi les urgences svp


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2019)

l'homme invisible, c'est quand tu vois les touches du clavier qui bougent sans personne devant !
c'est pas le forum invisible ici !
#mytho


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Août 2019)

Voilà... une fois de plus...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Août 2019)

Toute cette jalousie...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Voilà... une fois de plus...



Belge ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2019)

/blast pl le jaloux


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2019)

Bien fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Août 2019)

Voilà !
Bien dit Homme Invisible !

Le sujet est clot on peut passer à autre chose...

Comme sujet on a "Blast" ou "Prout"...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Août 2019)

c'est pas bien folichon...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Août 2019)

C'est triste le forum en Août...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Août 2019)

Mais ça va bientôt être l'heure du repas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2019)

En clair, tu te fais chier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Août 2019)

et en plus je suis pris une glace au caramel beurre salé...

une immonde impression de manger une glace au sel en fait


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Comme sujet on a "Blast" ou "Prout"...


— On avait !
— Comment ça « on avait » ?
— Tu viens d'en créer un autre !
— Ah bon ?


petit_louis a dit:


> et en plus je suis pris une glace au caramel beurre salé...
> 
> une immonde impression de manger une glace au sel en fait


/caramel p_l


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est triste le forum en Août...


Nan, c'est révélateur !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> et en plus je suis pris une glace au caramel beurre salé...
> 
> une immonde impression de manger une glace au sel en fait



Pourtant c’est bon le caramel au beurre salé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> /caramel p_l



Ah non ! Ça colle.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Août 2019)

J’aime pas !


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Ah non ! Ça colle.


/caramel himeji


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2019)

Qui colle ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2019)

Kate !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2019)

Ah oui j'avais oublié...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2019)

Mouais, j'ai l'impression qu'à part aCLR, personne n'a suivi...


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2019)

De toute façon, être suivi par aCLR n'augure rien de bon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2019)

Amen !


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mouais, j'ai l'impression qu'à part aCLR, personne n'a suivi...


C'est sûr qu'avec des truffons pareils  des posteurs aussi peu dégourdis, on ne va pas aller loin…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Août 2019)

Pas Amen !!!


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2019)

Baisse-toi quand même !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2019)

Non


----------



## flotow (14 Août 2019)

resto


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> resto



Tu invite ?


----------



## ScapO (14 Août 2019)

ben j'amène un gigondas si ça vous dit....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Août 2019)

j'amene du whisky corse ou japonais, a vous de voir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2019)

Ce matin, départ pour la capitale pour 3 jours.

En autre chose, je vais à l’atelier des Lumières voir l’expo Japon rêvé, images d’un monde flottant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Août 2019)

ICI CAY L'ENNUI !

Vivement mon départ en ouacances ce soir...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> ICI CAY L'ENNUI !
> 
> Vivement mon départ en ouacances ce soir...



Bonnes ouacances.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2019)

Tu ouacances ou?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2019)

/blast pl avant ses vacances


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Août 2019)

Ch'te vend une poupée à mon effigie au besoin !
Si je venais à te manquer


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2019)

/blast pl, pervers


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Août 2019)

BLASTISTE !!!

Me demandez pas, c'est le premier qui m'est venu au clavier en lisant la prose du gKatruc...


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2019)

Prochainement sur vos écrans :

- Les aventuriers du blast perdu 
- Paris blast-il ?
- Le bon, la brute et le blast 
- 100000 blast au soleil 
- Le grand blast avec une chaussure noire

Image 72K et son vraiment spatial (technologie impériale).

Prix des billets : 35000 euros (la qualité, ça se paie).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2019)

/slaps PL à 300 km/h


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> /slaps PL à 300 km/h


tout ça pour ne pas aimer le centre pompidou...

franchement !!


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

pl en vacances = flood mort

heureusement qu'il y a @flotow <3


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> tout ça pour ne pas aimer le centre pompidou...
> 
> franchement !!



Il y a d’autres choses vues et aimées.


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

raconte !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2019)

Entre autres choses une magnifique exposition d’estampes japonaises au musée Guimet (Sur la route du Tokaido) et les expos de l’atelier des Lumières, dont une intitulée « Japon rêvé, images d’un monde flottant » absolument féérique.

Je suis également allé aux Galeries Lafayettes . Pas pour faire des achats mais voir l’intérieur avec son architecture d’origine avec les arcades et le reste (que malheureusement ils n’ont pas conservé au magasin de Bordeaux où dans les années 50 ils ont tout modifié et fermé l’espace vide pour agrandir la surface de vente). Je suis monté sur le rooftop d’où on a une jolie vue sur Paris et au glasswalk (passerelle en verre et métal surplombant le vide à l’intérieur du magasin) au 3e étage.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)

Le rooftop du restaurant est superbe , un vrai plaisir


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

je ne connaissais pas la plateforme en verre.
j'essayerai la prochaine fois !

j'y étais il y a un mois, j'ai fait 25 km dans la journée... sans passer dans ce coin là


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> je ne connaissais pas la plateforme en verre.
> j'essayerai la prochaine fois !
> 
> j'y étais il y a un mois, j'ai fait 25 km dans la journée... sans passer dans ce coin là


Pas très loin de la gare St Lazare


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas très loin de la gare St Lazare


je l'ai évité !
l'après midi, j'ai fait montmartre - batignolles - monceau - concorde - cité
un beau contournement donc


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> je l'ai évité !
> l'après midi, j'ai fait montmartre - batignolles - monceau - concorde - cité
> un beau contournement donc



Montmatre n'est en effet pas tres loin  de cette gare et du centre George Pompidou et des Halles


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Montmatre n'est en effet pas tres loin  de cette gare et du centre George Pompidou et des Halles


mmm.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> mmm.



Oui.

Ou ça bouge ou Jura39 doit réviser sa géographie parisienne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> je l'ai évité !
> l'après midi, j'ai fait montmartre - batignolles - monceau - concorde - cité
> un beau contournement donc



Joli !

Perso, je pense qu’après 11 voyages pour motif touristique ou professionnel, voire les 2 en même temps, j’ai fait le tour pour les balades touristiques.

Si j’y reviens, je pense que ce sera uniquement pour motif professionnel ou pour aller voir une expo, un concert,... (choses pour lesquelles je peux faire l’aller et le retour dans la journée ou partir sur 2 jours).


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

#merciletgv


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Joli !
> 
> Perso, je pense qu’après 11 voyages pour motif touristique ou professionnel, voire les 2 en même temps, j’ai fait le tour pour les balades touristiques.
> 
> Si j’y reviens, je pense que ce sera uniquement pour motif professionnel ou pour aller voir une expo, un concert,... (choses pour lesquelles je peux faire l’aller et le retour dans la journée ou partir sur 2 jours).



Et ce n'était que l'après midi !
Le matin j'ai fait cité - répu - vilette - buttes-chaumont - belleville 

C'était surtout pour moi l'occasion de voir des endroits où je ne vais jamais. 
Je connais plus Montparnasse/Pasteur et Cité 
/blast gkatarn


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> #merciletgv



#mercilalgv (2H09 au lieu de 3H15, trajet direct)


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Ou ça bouge ou Jura39 doit réviser sa géographie parisienne.



Montmartre --> Gare St Lazare 25 minutes 
Gare St Lasare --> Les Halls. 40 Minutes 
Les Halls --> Beaubourg  5 minutes 

A pieds bien sure 

C'est quand mème pas bien loin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Montmartre --> Gare St Lazare 25 minutes
> Gare St Lasare --> Les Halls. 40 Minutes
> Les Halls --> Beaubourg  5 minutes
> 
> ...



Au final, ça fait plus d’une heure de marche.

Dans le genre pas très loin, on a vu mieux.


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

Opéra - Montpar, 50 minutes

Tout se fait à pieds !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Au final, ça fait plus d’une heure de marche.
> 
> Dans le genre pas très loin, on a vu mieux.


Feignasse


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2019)

/blast jura


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> /blast gkatarn



/blast flotow, méfiez-vous des contrefaçons


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Feignasse



À Lisbonne j’ai fait 20 à 30 km de marche par jour. Alors comment te dire...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> À Lisbonne j’ai fait 20 à 30 km de marche par jour. Alors comment te dire...


c'est ce que je fais tous les jours après mon boulot en marche nordique


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Montmartre --> Gare St Lazare 25 minutes
> Gare St Lasare --> Les Halls. 40 Minutes
> Les Halls --> Beaubourg  5 minutes
> 
> ...


Halle


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Halle


en plus, les zhalles c'est un coin super !


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2019)

la fin de l'année approche, les invits pour l'oktoberfest arrivent


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2019)

himeji : c'est seulement à deux changements de chez toi !
#mercilalgv


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Août 2019)

C'est vraiment bien foutu Apple Plan ™


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2019)

Là, on est plutôt dans le champ de distorsion de la réalité.


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est vraiment bien foutu Apple Plan ™


Quel trajet ? :d


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Quel trajet ? :d


Bah Les Halles 
Faut suivre un peu quand même


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Quel trajet ? :d


Montcuq !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

Tout droit , enfin ça dépend


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Août 2019)

Cette baisse de la qualité ici


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2019)

/blast pl, qui ose penser que la qualité monte quand il est là


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2019)

weekend à 14h !
autant vous dire, c'est bientôt !!


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> weekend à 14h !
> autant vous dire, c'est bientôt !!


Pffff , tu ferais mieux de travailler


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pffff , tu ferais mieux de travailler


au moins 40 h / semaine !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2019)

Oh yeah !

Ça blast mes fans ?

Désolé on s'est m'abuse pour la fête de mes 10 ans ici mais j'avais piscine !
Ainsi qu'un succulent hamurgeur d'ailleurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Désolé on s'est m'abuse pour la fête de mes 10 ans ici



Qu’est-ce qu’il dit ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Août 2019)

PHOQUE !!!

je voulais dire on s'est manque pour la fête de mes 10 ans ici...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)

Fallait lancer les invitations


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Août 2019)

rien pour la St Louis non plus...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Août 2019)

et sinon j'étais bien hors travail...

genre j'ai pas envi d'y retourner demain


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> et sinon j'étais bien hors travail...
> 
> genre j'ai pas envi d'y retourner demain



Debout


----------



## flotow (26 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Debout


il est un peu tard !!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> il est un peu tard !!


C'est vrai !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Août 2019)

Ava sinon ?

Z'êtes comme moi, en mode reprise ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Août 2019)

/blast pl, ça fait longtemps que j'ai repris moa


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Août 2019)

/prout gKatarn, pasque bon...

En tout cas en parisianie c'etait la loose ce week-end = plein de commerce encore fermé !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ava sinon ?
> 
> Z'êtes comme moi, en mode reprise ?



Plutôt en mode journée de merde (enfin finie !).


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2019)

dans une queue sur ticketmaster pour acheter des tickets ...


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2019)

et c'est faiiiiiiiiiiit !!!!

heureusement qu'ils ont ouvert un quatrième concert pendant l'attente


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2019)

C'est la rentrée ! 
C'est le retour du sondage !


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2019)

quel sondage ?? !!!


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2019)

quel concert ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2019)

Quel quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2019)

Un sondage sur un concert ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2019)

Il semblerait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2019)

KWA ??!!

A L'HOPITAL VELPO??!!

#BlagueDeVieux


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2019)

/blast everybody, pas d'jaloux


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> quel concert ?



Håkan Hellström !


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2019)

quel everybody ?


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2019)

quel petit_louis ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Håkan Hellström !



Qui ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2019)

Sinon, je pense aller voir d'autres suédois en concert.






/blast flotow


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?



Kate, bien sûr.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast everybody, pas d'jaloux



Liberté, égalité, blasté.


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2019)

Olala gkat....

/blast gkat


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2019)

Quelle queue ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2019)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quelle queue ?



Celle du Billard , bien sûr


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2019)

une queue énorme !!


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2019)

Et démontable


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2019)

On a un doigt du blasphème les gens...


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2019)

petit_louis jaloux des licornes ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2019)

Je suis un dragon.

Je me méfie des licornes c'est normal. 
En plus elle font n'importe quoi dans l'espace aérien ces tarées !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2019)

AH BAH VOILA !!!

Dès qu'on parle dragons, licornes et espace aérien y'a plus grand monde !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2019)

De qui ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> AH BAH VOILA !!!
> 
> Dès qu'on parle dragons, licornes et espace aérien y'a plus grand monde !



/slaps dragons, licornes et espace aérien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> De qui ?



Kate


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2019)

Bande de newb'


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2019)

Newb’ toi-même !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2019)

Bien dit


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2019)

Votre rentrée ?

Chuis dégouté, y'a nouveau du monde dans le métro


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2019)

Prend le bus


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2019)

La populasse...
Ca doute de rien...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Septembre 2019)

/rinapéter, je prends pas le métro


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Septembre 2019)

Le métro est un des plus grands pourvoyeurs de nanas ... et tu voudrais que ça se vide ?

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2019)

...ou pire : sa poche !!!

Oui, chuis méchant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2019)

Oui plutôt (pas le chien de Mickey) non chuis réaliste : il a plus de change d'utiliser sa poche que ses burnes !

Chuis pragmatique en fait, voir réaliste !

Bravo à moi même pour cette ajustement de haute volée !


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Septembre 2019)

Tu mérites qu'on te l'accorde !
Bravo Pluto !!!


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /rinapéter, je prends pas le métro


Pareil


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2019)

GGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRNING LE BAR !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2019)

Bien ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2019)

Moi ca va...
Un peu crever je viens de hurler...

Bon j'ouvre parce que ca sent le...tout en fait...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Septembre 2019)

sinon mon commercial m'offre le kawa à 13h30...
ca tombe plein j'ai plein de chose à lui demander...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca tombe plein j'ai plein de chose à lui demander...



/blast pl qui croit encore au Père Nowel


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Septembre 2019)

Me casse pas mon groove !

Messant trooper !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Septembre 2019)

Café svp...

Noir, sans sucre...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2019)

/blast pl, ça faisait longtemps


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2019)

Aieuh !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2019)

Bon déjà niveau reflex je suis pas tant à la ramasse que ça...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2019)

/slaps PL


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2019)

/blast pl qui n'a aucun réflexe


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2019)

tiens donc !
ça bouge sur ce fil...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2019)

Ca bouge "bof" j'ai l'impression !


----------



## flotow (25 Septembre 2019)

/slaps petit_louis
olala


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Septembre 2019)

Ca reste du vent toussa !

Tranquillou ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2019)

/me met un vent à PL


----------



## flotow (25 Septembre 2019)

#mercilalgv


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2019)

/boulerouge P-L, membre soit-disant d'élite (de beaujolais) qui au bout de 10 ans réalise un truc (il sait quoi)


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2019)

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurde !!!


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2019)

/slaps PL


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2019)

ahaha petit_louis


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2019)

Et la fonction copier/coller y fonctionne aussi ?!

Cher Romauld : Prout !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2019)

Romuald : Et puis fais comme moi asse autre chose !
Sinon tu spammes les gens avec tes états d'âme dans le Hiboux-chan !


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2019)

Désolé, je ne parle pas le P_L dans le texte, et tu ne fournis pas le décodeur 

*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à petit-louis*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2019)

C'est normal !

"Le Lion ne s'associe pas avec un cafard" comme m'expliquait un pote égyptien, architecte


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2019)

n'étant ni un lion ni un cafard, je persiste


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Septembre 2019)

*soupir*


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2019)

*spirou*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Octobre 2019)

Mouif...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2019)

Plouf !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Octobre 2019)

Le Flood d'accord mais avec style SVP !

Vous n'aidez pas là !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2019)

Splash !


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2019)

Ö


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2019)

QP


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2019)

"Thank you for working green by meeting online."


----------



## flotow (15 Octobre 2019)

zlf


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2019)

Temps pourri donc slaps PL


----------



## flotow (15 Octobre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Temps pourri donc slaps PL


Bien la peine d'être dans le sud !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Bien la peine d'être dans le sud !!



#mercilalgv


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2019)

Bloc de spoiler: clic



clic


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2019)

mékilécon


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> mékilécon


3 semaines pour "remplir" une page d'ultraflood, que pouvais-je proposer d'autre ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Octobre 2019)

/slaps pl, I'm back


----------



## aCLR (27 Octobre 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> I'm back


Revenir d'une longue bataille contre les jedi par delà la voie lactée et tabasser le dernier des postulants au trône de France, c'est ce qu'on appelle un retour en force !!!


gKatarn a dit:


> /slaps pl


----------



## flotow (30 Octobre 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> /slaps pl, I'm back


comment c'est trop moche tout en jaune !!

voilà la relève !



  

/slaps pl


----------



## aCLR (1 Novembre 2019)

Sacrés français !!!


----------



## Romuald (1 Novembre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> comment c'est trop moche tout en jaune !!
> 
> voilà la relève !
> 
> ...


pas mal, mais du coup ça fait la gueule au lieu de ricaner. 
après 'rendez nous les boules rouges' faudrait ouvrir un fil 'rendez-nous le combo smiley' !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Novembre 2019)

Fisher Price a investi dans MacG ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Novembre 2019)

Ah !

Le trooper est toujours en blanc ?

Le test ultime...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Novembre 2019)

Bon...
Si personne le trouve, c'est qu'il est toujours blanc comme un cul...

Le forum a pas trop bougé alors...
j'ai LES BOULES (rouge ou vert, au choix...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Novembre 2019)

Ca va ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Novembre 2019)

Vous êtez qui madame ?!

(la réponse qui tue)
(ça devrait nous le calmer pour une semaine)
(hé hé hé)


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous êtez qui madame ?!


/nostalgie
Titi sors de ce corps !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Novembre 2019)

Un indice pour ceux qui nous suivent depuis chez eux : Loulou, ce n'est pas moi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2019)

Loulou ? Il est aux cabinets.


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2019)

F


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2019)

L


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2019)

O


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2019)

O


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2019)

D


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2019)

!


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2019)

Feignant, même pas capable d'écrire le titre complet


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2019)

C'est dimanche !


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2019)

(jour du repos dominicale qui permet toutes les approximations de langage tues les autres jours, hin hin hin)


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2019)

/blast pl na.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Novembre 2019)

Command unknown

Swift c'est le futur pourtant !
Fais gaffe trope(u)r !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Novembre 2019)

Évidemment dès que je parle technique y'a plus personne...


----------



## aCLR (14 Novembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> y'a plus personne...


Ça n'est pas comme s'il y avait eu quelqu'un non plus !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Novembre 2019)

Oh moi vous savez...


----------



## aCLR (16 Novembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Oh moi vous savez...


Blaster et Paire de baffes sont sur un bateau.
L'un d'eux tombe à l'eau…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Novembre 2019)

KATE !!!

Chuis un ancien aLKASEIZER ! On m'l'a fait pas à moi !

'fin...je crois...
'fin... j'éspère...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2019)

/blast pl   :combo_smiley_ON:


----------



## aCLR (20 Novembre 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> :combo_smiley_ON:


T'as pas plus court stp ! :o

:p :D :D


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Novembre 2019)

Je me demande si.. 
en fait...
y'a pas des secrétaires à l'Empire qui sont chargés de balancer des phrases "toute faite"

Genre "#ongèretavu?"


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2019)

Mieux :
:p :D :D


aCLR a dit:


> T'as pas plus court stp ! :o
> 
> :p :D :D


Tu nous fais la même en couleur ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Mieux :
> :p :D :D
> 
> Tu nous fais la même en couleur ?



Y'a qu'à demander, hé hé !

:p :D :D

;)


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Y'a qu'à demander, hé hé !
> 
> :p :D :D
> 
> ;)


Le rose est un peu rouge, non ? donc #F9429E

:p :D :D

Tu crois qu'à défault des boules rouges© "ils" accepteraient de nous rendre de quoi faire le combo smiley ? Tous ce jaune, c'est un effet gilet ? Et c'est d'un triste...


----------



## aCLR (21 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu crois qu'à défault des boules rouges© "ils" accepteraient de nous rendre de quoi faire le combo smiley ? Tous ce jaune, c'est un effet gilet ? Et c'est d'un triste...


Pour le moment…


			
				le point information du jour a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour aCLR. Bienvenue sur les nouveaux forums de MacGeneration. La peinture est encore fraiche, quelques boulons doivent être resserrés, plus d’informations demain !


Donc, attendons que la _ToDoList_ d'*Anthony* _check_ les écrous et on en recause.
Il nous faudra les bons smileys, un code à insérer entre les deux points magiques et un bon angle d'attaque pour proposer ça aux MIB. (wink)


----------



## aCLR (21 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Le rose est un peu rouge, non ? donc #F9429E


Oh ça va hein ! (eek)
Je ne cause pas l'hexadécimal sur le bout des doigts !  (stick_out_tong) (big_grin) (big_grin)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Novembre 2019)

#BlackVendredi

Vend stock complet boulet de couleur blanc.
Pour la peinture rouge = MP
Pour la peinture verte = LOL


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2019)

/slaps PL en mode #BlackLundi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Novembre 2019)

#NoirVendredi

Rachette panneau "C'est p_l, pas PL"

Finalement, j'en ai toujours besoin...


----------



## aCLR (25 Novembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Rachette panneau


Tu ne préfèrerais pas une pelle ?!


----------



## aCLR (25 Novembre 2019)

/coup2pelle p_l


----------



## aCLR (25 Novembre 2019)

ou


----------



## aCLR (25 Novembre 2019)

/roule1pelle p_l


----------



## aCLR (25 Novembre 2019)

de toute façon, c'est toi qui creuse !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Novembre 2019)

Ah non aCLR !

Moi, j'ai un pistolet...donc toi...tu creuses !

Théorème de S.LEONE


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2019)

*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis*

qui confond pistolet et revolver


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Novembre 2019)

Le 3ème larron...

Ben on est au complet comme ça !


----------



## aCLR (26 Novembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ben on est au complet comme ça !


On est con et ça me plaît !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Novembre 2019)

Qui a tué Draga ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Novembre 2019)

Un *mib* pardi !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Décembre 2019)

/blast pl, na :combo_smiley:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Décembre 2019)

Si c'est pour le Black Friday, on a déjà donné !

Et le calendrier de l'Avent version Etoile Noire, c'est toujours non !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Décembre 2019)

c'est pas si mal le tele-travail...


----------



## aCLR (25 Décembre 2019)

Bon, pendant que petit_louis est happé par le télé-travail, j'vais vous chanter une petite chanson ! Je sais bien que vous n'attendez que ça ! Je profite surtout d'une voix claire et enthousiaste pour chantonner la complainte du carrossier, hé hé.

Il faut dire que le type en rouge était encore à la bourre hier ! Et les rennes, je vous dis pas, complètement à la peine les bougres. Résultat, le traineau est bigné de partout… Bref, j'arrête avec mes histoires qui n’intéressent personne et me concentre sur ma petite chanson !
_
Une belle à bosses, je débosselle !
Deux belles à bosses, tu débosselles !
Trois belles à bosses, il débosselle !

Deeeeeees beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelle àààààààààààààààààà boooooooooosses
nouuuuuuuuuus dééééééééébooooooooooosseeeeeeeeeeeellooooooooooons_

^^


----------



## gKatarn (25 Décembre 2019)

T'as abusé du champomy hier soir ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Décembre 2019)

/blast PL pour Nowel


----------



## aCLR (25 Décembre 2019)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as abusé du champomy hier soir ?


Nan, des champi !!!


----------



## aCLR (25 Décembre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan, des champi !!!


Et je peux te dire qu'après cette mise en bouche, le plateau de fruits de mer était un spectacle à lui tout seul. Les vignots et les bulots battaient le rythme coque contre coque. Les bouquets et les langoustines jouaient des aigus en se claquant la queue sur l'abdomen. Le homard entonnait son solo et son partenaire, le demi-crabe, chantait faux ! Ho ho ho…


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2019)

/blast PL avec le "improvement imperial kit" reçu à Nowel


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Décembre 2019)

Bonnes fêtes les scards-la !

A Kyoto, Noël c'est surtout de la déco et du son en fait.
Je vous dis ce qu'il se passe pour le Nouvel An depuis Tokyo, promis !

Ou pas...


----------



## aCLR (27 Décembre 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bonnes fêtes les scards-la !


Scarlett s'emmerdait sec dans son ranch. Noël approchait et pas un flocon à l'horizon. Les terres du sud disparaissaient rarement sous l'épais manteau de l'hiver. Tout n'était que poussière alentours. Elle pouvait oublier les batailles de boules…


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2020)

Bananier !
et
Pommes sautées !


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2020)

Vous n'auriez pas vu passer « vous faites quoi, là maintenant ? ». Je le cherche depuis un moment…


----------



## gKatarn (9 Janvier 2020)

Non.
/blast aCLR
/blast aussi pl, naméo


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2020)

Bon d'accord…


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2020)

Si je ne peux même plus plaisanter !


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2020)

Je file ranger ma chambre…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2020)

Eh bah nom d'un Modé !

Z'êtes où ?!

Genre vous avez du boulot ? LOL

Soyez pas timide


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2020)

Faites pas les cons !

Sinon je dégoupille la grenade "c'était mieux avant ?"

Vous avez vu les dégâts que ca peut faire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2020)

/slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Janvier 2020)

Ah ! ça bouge encore !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)

/slaps PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2020)

Note pour moi même : tentative de réactivation du forum à faire AVANT avoir mangé !

Parce que là...


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Parce que là...


Entre le kebab et les frites, je n'ai plus assez de doigts pour taper au clavier…


----------



## aCLR (19 Janvier 2020)

Bloc de spoiler: :dpp:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Janvier 2020)

Et j'ai cliqué...
cliqué... 
LES BOULETS ROUGES !
Pour qu'ils reviennent...

Ainsi que sur le Bloc de spoiler d'ailleurs mais ça n'intéresse personne il est vrai


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> LES BOULETS ROUGES !


« Quand bien même ils reviendraient, le compteur de _réactions_ ils étofferaient. »

In Framework, chapitre II, alinéa III, update 2019.10.29


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2020)

Les _cliqueteurs_ de clics rouges


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2020)

Rougeauds du clic unissez-vous !


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2020)

Écarlatez-vous le binaire !


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2020)

Carminez-vous l'estomac !


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2020)

Magentanisez-vous la vie !


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2020)

Cardinalisez-vous l'existence !


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2020)

Bref, ne rougissez plus seul dans votre coin…
Rougissez à la vue de toutes et tous !

C'est bon pour le teint.


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2020)

Et le cœur !


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et le cœur !


avec les doigts !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (22 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Janvier 2020)

Puisque vous me demandez mon avis, le chou rouge je suis mouif le concernant


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2020)

/blast pl, le chou rouge, comment dire...


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2020)

Très, très très, très finement haché en vinaigrette, miam !


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2020)

Mais tout le monde n'a pas un _shogun du couteau_ sous la main au moment voulu…


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2020)

D'ailleurs ça n'est pas l'heure des entrées…


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2020)

En parlant de rouge, la semaine verte approche !


----------



## aCLR (24 Janvier 2020)

En raison d'un mouvement social, aucune _boule rouge_ ne sera mise en circulation aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## aCLR (24 Janvier 2020)

Ni demain d'ailleurs… Ce mouvement social tendant à se durcir, aucune inflexion n'est hélas prévue. Merci de votre compréhension.


----------



## aCLR (24 Janvier 2020)

Si vous devez toutefois _bouler_, veillez à garder les yeux au vert !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2020)

Je vend des ballons gonflables rouges au besoin....

MP 

P_L, dissident


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2020)

Bientôt içi un article sponsorisé qui va te faire grave rêver pour mes ballons rouge !


----------



## aCLR (24 Janvier 2020)

La confédération des réactions positives s'insurge contre la publi-information du _red-boulisme_ diffusée durant les manifestations.


----------



## aCLR (24 Janvier 2020)

Contrairement à son slogan, red-boule ne donne pas d'ailes mais coupe les jambes !

MEF !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Janvier 2020)

Encore ces hippies...


----------



## aCLR (25 Janvier 2020)

Yippee ki yay !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Janvier 2020)

un ballon vert pour ton bon goût !

Les ballons c'est mieux que les boules, sachez-le !


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2020)

Les bas longs ça fout les boules sous la plante


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Janvier 2020)

Nos ballons ne contiennent que 7% de gaz du Trooper. Pur bénévolat.

Je vous rassure il n'a aucun pouvoir dans notre conseil d'administration.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Janvier 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Les bas longs ça fout les boules sous la plante



l'ébat long, ça foule les bouts (le saoul l'a peu lente)​


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2020)

C'était notre envoyé spécial au forum Devos…


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2020)

/blast aCLR


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR



C’est bien. Il faut varier les plaisirs.

Et le /blast  PL, c’est d’un commun maintenant.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2020)

/blast himeji


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2020)

Même pas mal !


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est bien. Il faut varier les plaisirs.


Sauf qu'il ne digère pas le ewok à la broche !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Sauf qu'il ne digère pas le ewok à la broche !


Un petit thé ?




__





						Postez vos plus beaux instants
					






					forums.macg.co


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR


Toi, tu ne connais pas la dernière… Le joueur de castagnettes a enfin lu le rapport atlante sur les conséquences des LDB (lanceur de boules). Résultat, il ne veut plus de LDB-r !

Et pan !


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pan !


Hé hé, je crois bien que j'ai touché sa poche !


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Hé hé, je crois bien que j'ai touché sa poche !


Quelqu'un peut-il lui prêter une serpillère ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Janvier 2020)

Touche à rien, on explose les vues au niveau Youpor...Tube !!! 
Youtube bien sûr...

_Sifflote_


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

Mais qu'est-ce que tu traficotes avec ces tubes de popcorn, petit_louis ?

Oh et puis non, ne me dis rien ! Je ne veux pas le savoir !?

:nightmare:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Janvier 2020)

Fin de tournage pour le Trooper !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2020)

/blast pl


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

*/me met ses mains devant ses yeux pour ne pas voir la suite des évènements*


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

murde ! pas assez rapide


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

Le blasteur est passé, hé hé hé


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

Ah mais nan !!! Le message était caché dans le vide numérique de _la page qui ne s'affiche pas tant que deux messages ne sont pas postés._

Quelle connerie ce bug…


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

Du coup, je passe encore pour un con et son métro de retard…


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

Pas grave… J'ai l'habitude !


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

Ma vie numérique est un calvaire pour ma vie physique…

Et dans l'autre sens, ça n'est pas mieux…


----------



## peyret (29 Janvier 2020)

@aCLR, t'as oublié de pendre tes cachets ce matin ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2020)

/blast aCLR aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2020)

Et moi alors ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2020)

/blast Himeji pas d'jaloux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2020)

Ah ! Merci !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2020)

/blast Himeji, de nada


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR aussi


N'as-tu jamais essayé le self-blast ?

Il paraît que c'est super !


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

Info de dernière minute !

Le comité des tics vient d'épingler le trooper.

Le verdict est attendu demain…


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2020)

Sa tactique était toc !


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

Et son touk-touk tout cabossé !


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

Attention à la bosse !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2020)

Ah le chameau !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> N'as-tu jamais essayé le self-blast ?



Nan.

/blast aCLR, oh baby one more time


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Janvier 2020)

ARTICLE SPONSORISE

Le Schtroumph ? trop enfantin !
L' Espéranto ? trop chiant !

Toi aussi passe à la vitesse supérieure et découvre la blast !

C'est le langage universel-des rageux-des-forums-de-Macg !

Et les forums de MacG c'est trop... trop !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Janvier 2020)

Et on repart pour 1h de vidéo de châtons

Stay avec nous !!!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> ARTICLE SPONSORISE
> 
> Le Schtroumph ? trop enfantin !
> L' Espéranto ? trop chiant !
> ...


Un Spam ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un Spam ?


pitit_louis est un spammeur ?!

Appelons vite le modoblaster !

gKat, j'ai une mission pour toi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2020)

Toutes nos excuses pour la performance limitée d'aCLR la nuit précédente.

Les programmes de la nuit, ce n'est plus de son âge...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2020)

Nous allons bientôt enchaîner sur notre débat "c'était mieux avant : du temps des dinosaures, y'avait plus de places assises dans le metro".

On nous promet même des images et témoignage d'époque !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2020)

On attend ça avec impatience.


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2020)

Impatience n'est pas avec moi…


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2020)

Quelqu'un l'a-t-elle vue ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2020)

Normal. Elle rentre de voyage en Chine demain.


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2020)

Qu'elle reste chez elle !


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2020)

On lui donne sa semaine !!!


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2020)

Nan sa quinzaine…


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2020)

Sans solde, gniark gniark gniark


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2020)

Ça lui passera l'envie d'aller _biiiiiiip_ du jaune hors du XIIIe


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2020)

J'te jure ces impatientes…


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2020)

Bref, je m'en retourne à mes petites affaires en vous souhaitant une agréable journée. Le ciel est gris mais ça n'est pas grave. Nous avons notre fameux thème orange pour nous apporter notre dose de bétacarotène et vitamine D. Sans ça, nous serions bien morose.

Alors… On remercie chaleureusement le graphiste !

Allez ! On se sort les doigts pour applaudir la prouesse technologique brevetée SGDG [sans garantie du gouvernement, ndlr] qui nous met en joie à chaque jour qui se lève.

:applause:


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Normal. Elle rentre de voyage en Chine demain.


A pieds par la Chine ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> A pieds par la Chine ?



Oui. Tous les vols sont annulés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Février 2020)

Que deviennent les chemtrails alors ?

Vous le serez bientôt...ici...la...

c'est fou, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2020)

j'avoue on est pas tip-top en programme de nuit....


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2020)

Écrivez votre réponse…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2020)

...elle sera traité dans les meilleurs délais par nos service...


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2020)

Partagez votre humeur…


----------



## aCLR (8 Février 2020)

Exprimez-vous…


----------



## gKatarn (8 Février 2020)

je suis en manque de /blast...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> je suis en manque de /blast...



Il y a rupture de stock à cause du coronavirus ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2020)

/blast himeji, na


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Février 2020)

Atchoum !


----------



## aCLR (9 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Atchoum !


_— Dis tonton…
— Oui ?
— C'est quoi une mise en quarantaine ?
— Bah quand tu es un malade contagieux, on te sort du circuit pour un temps donné.
— Ah ok. Donc faudrait mettre Himeji en quarantaine ?
— Non c'est impossible !
— Ah Bon ?
— Eh Oui… Par contre, pour éviter la propagation du virus, on peut supprimer son compte !
— Oh !
— Oui.
— Tu me montres ?_


----------



## aCLR (9 Février 2020)

Gniark gniark gniark


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2020)

_— Dis tonton…
— Quoi encore ?
— C'est quoi un blaster ?
— C'est un pistolet laser !
— Wahou ! Et t'en a un ?
— Nan !
— Pourquoi ?
— Parce que je suis non-violent pardi !
— Ah ! Et si t'étais pas non-violent, t'en aurais un ?
— Peut-être…
— Bah pourquoi t'es pas non-non-violent alors ?
— Parce que c'est trop de boulot !
— Ah ?
— Bah oui, toi t'es jeune. Tu n'te rends pas encore compte mais tabasser pour un oui ou pour un non, ça demande beaucoup d'efforts. Faut d'abord acheter un blaster. Après faut aller au stand de tir au moins deux fois la semaine pour garder la main. Faut nettoyer son arme après chaque séance de tir. Faut toujours avoir un chargeur de réserve pour contrer les embuscades. Faut décrocher des contrats de "nettoyage", faire sa pub, payer ses charges et tout ça ! C'est trop pour un tonton comme moi.
— Je comprends rien à ce que tu dis ?!
— …_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Février 2020)

Proverbe du monde du travail : c'est quand ton collègue est pas là, que tu te ramasses toute la merde !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Proverbe du monde du travail : c'est quand ton collègue est pas là, que tu te ramasses toute la merde !



Même quand mes collègues sont là, ça m’arrive de me ramasser des paquets de merde. Et c’est parfois des merdes atomiques.


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Même quand mes collègues sont là, ça m’arrive de me ramasser des paquets de merde. Et c’est parfois des merdes atomiques.


Je suis passé plusieurs fois depuis mardi 16h40. Et à chaque fois, je lis _merdes anatomiques_. Du coup, la chose m'interroge. Qu'a-t-il voulu dire avec son allégorie ? Ne trouvant réponse à ma question, je me mets en tête de relire la chose. Et là, comme par miracle, je lis _merdes atomiques_. Tout s'éclaire, la lumière du champignon nucléaire atteint enfin mon encéphale, jusqu'à la prochaine fois… Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha…


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2020)

_in_ Brève d'un cerveau de poule


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2020)

Au pluriel c'est mieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2020)

La drogue, c’est mal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Février 2020)

Il parait encore conscient donc bon...


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2020)

Atchoum !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2020)

/blast aCLR qui se prend pour BFM Tv à vouloir nous faire peur avec le Covid-19


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2020)

Ué, ben ce matin au taf on avait un beau mail 'lavez-vous les mains quinze fois par jour, dites vous bonjour sans vous serrer la main, etc.'
Par contre on doit avoir le droit de se rouler des patins, y'avait rien à ce sujet.
Comme disait un collègue : 'trente ans de Sida et il y en a encore pour refuser le préservatif, 2 morts du Covid19 et 'c'est fermez les frontières, éloignez vous les uns des autres, mettez des masques, et surtout ayez très peur, ça vous protègera'.
Histoire de parodier Staline, 'le covid en France, combien de morts par rapport à la grippe de base ?'


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Février 2020)

je m'en fous chuis parisien/francais

quand tu vois la saleté dans lequelle on doit vivre, je me dis que ça doit renforcer nos défenses immunitaire.

On va tousse les niker ce ki sont propre sur eux !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Février 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> je m'en fous chuis parisien/francais
> 
> quand tu vois la saleté dans lequelle on doit vivre, je me dis que ça doit renforcer nos défenses immunitaire.
> 
> On va tousse les niker ce ki sont propre sur eux !



Je suis venu pendant 3 jours au mois d’août et j’ai trouvé que c’était plus propre que Bordeaux.


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Je suis venu pendant 3 jours au mois d’août et j’ai trouvé que c’était plus propre que Bordeaux.


D'où l'expression bordelaise : _ça n'est pas Paris ici !_ qui veut dire _ça n'est pas propre ici !_ Et depuis qu'ils ont mis Bordeaux à deux heures de Paris en LGV, personne n'était venu vérifier. Aligatô gozaimasu Himeji san !


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2020)

Comment la vanne du petit_louis tombe à l'eau; ho ho ho !
Une chance que l'on puisse se baigner dans la Seine !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> D'où l'expression bordelaise : _ça n'est pas Paris ici !_ qui veut dire _ça n'est pas propre ici !_ Et depuis qu'ils ont mis Bordeaux à deux heures de Paris en LGV, personne n'était venu vérifier. Aligatô gozaimasu Himeji san !



Do itashimashite.

Ceci dit, pour merci, la transcription en alphabet latin est arigatô et la prononciation du  son r est entre le l et le r.


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> entre le l et le r.


Il y a le ni gauche ni droite !


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2020)

Et le m.n.o.p.q bien sûr !


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2020)

Traduction :_ mais nous on peut, quarante-neuf-trois_


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2020)

Même en forçant, ça ne rentrera jamais dans ma 12.7 !?


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2020)

Y'en a marre des projectiles non-conventionnels !!!


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2020)

Bref, c'était mieux avant !


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR qui se prend pour BFM Tv à vouloir nous faire peur avec le Covid-19


_Qui craint le grand méchant covid-19 ?
C'est p't'être vous,
C'n'est pas nous !
Voyez comm' d'ailleurs on tient l'coup :
Tra la la la ! Na !
Si jamais gKatarn le rencontre
Foi d'trooper
Même pas peur !
Le virus il blastera :
Tra la la la ! Na !_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mars 2020)

ah quand même..

#LeForumAPeur


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2020)

/blast PL, trouillard


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2020)

p_l est un froussard !
p_l est un froussard !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2020)

Peuh !

Je ne tomberais pas dans la facilité...

Pourtant... j'en ai grave envie !  

J'vais lui crever les pneus de son Tie Fighter au TrèsPeur...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2020)

...ou écrire SALE avec un feutre noir sur son armure blanche...

_Pardon à mes fans pour ce déversement de violence_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2020)

Mais halte au feu et passons a quelqu'un d'autre...

aCLT par exemple....

..qui ose ouvrir un fil sur les pentagrammes ! 
Gardons un oeil ouvert les zamis, le Mal n'est jamais bien loin.

Ou pire : les modos !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2020)

aCLT manque d’air, je trouve (on me dit dans mon oreillette qu’aCLR prend le thé).


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2020)

phoquing clavier Android de mUrde


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2020)

/slaps p_l l'androïde !


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2020)

Je savais bien que tu n'étais pas humain !


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2020)

Hin hin hin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Mars 2020)




----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2020)

Voilà !
Chiale un bon coup et reprend-toi que diable !
On a un _thread_ à faire tourner !


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

A propos de petit_louis, si je l'aime bien quand même, ce n'est pas mon fromage préféré.


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

J'aime bien l'abondance, le beaufort et le gruyère (le vrai, sans trou)


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

j'aime bien le bleu des causses et le roquefort


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

La mimolette vieille aussi (pas le plastique orange de supermarché, faut pas confondre)


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

Sans parler du Sainte-Maure de Touraine et des différents chèvres cendrés frais, demi-sec et sec.

(j'entends crottin de chavignol dans le fond, y'en a un qui suit)


(sauf qu'il n'est pas cendré)


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

Le cantal entre-deux et le salers aussi


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

on se rapproche...

(Pont-l'evèque et camembert, je ne vous oublie pas, mais difficile d'en trouver de vraiment bon)


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

J'ai failli oublier : le munster au carvi, et l'ossau-iraty


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

Le laguiole (oui, c'est un fromage. Personnellement je le coupe à l'Opinel™ n°10, comme les autres)


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

Et donc mon préféré, parce que si je cite tout ceux que j'aime on en a pour un moment, surtout si on fait un détour par l'étranger :

.....


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

Vous avez deviné ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2020)

​


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> ​


— Chériiiiiiiii ?!
— Oui ma puce !?
— Regarde ce beau carrelage !
— Ça va faire des gros joints quand même !
— N'empêche le rustique authentique éclectique j'adore !
— Bon… Poste-le sur ton pinterest… Je t'achète le même si tu atteins le millier de likeS !
— Merci chéri !
— De rien ma puce…


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2020)

Une transition servie sur un plateau, oh oh oh !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mars 2020)

Bonne réponse collective d'aCLR !

Nouvelle question de mademoiselle Bellepaire de Loches (Indre et Loire) : "Est ce que gKatarn ?"

Pas facile comme question...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2020)

beaucoup d'appels au standard suite a cette question

DTC n'est pas la réponse; on le rappel une énième fois !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

C'est petit !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

La réponse est dans la question !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

Tes auditeurs ne font pas l'effort de réfléchir ! Et comme wikimacgé est en chantier depuis x, aucune adresse html ne peut leur venir en aide. Du coup, tes auditeurs versent dans le pathos. DTC n'a jamais répondu à aucune interrogation. Cet acronyme remplace avantageusement le peu d'esprit qui les habite. Change de segment d'auditeurs !  Ou toi aussi, il te faudra t'abaisser à leur piètre niveau pour amuser la galerie des pieds nickelés. Un pois chiche ça se cultive même en intérieur !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

En attendant, voilà la bonne réponse :

gKatarn est !

Et pis c'est tout…

Ah non, une dernière chose, fais gaffe aux coups de blast !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

Et aux boules rouges !!!

:!:


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Qu'est-ce tu fais ?
— J'assombris des diodes !
— Non ?!
— Si !?


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— C'est dingue !
— Je trouve aussi…


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Et ça marche à chaque fois ?
— Essais pour voir…


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Essaie c'est mieux !
— Bon d'accord…


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— N'empêche ! Ça marche !
— Du feu de dieu !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Mais tu vas quand même te faire remonter les bretelles par les émules de Capello, crois-moi !
— Je sais…
— As-tu vu le niveau ?!
— Oui, ça ne rigole pas ! 
— Un peu mon n'veu !
—J'ai l'air comme ça mais je n'y connais rien…


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Ah ouais ?!
— Eh ouais !?


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Raconte pour voir…


----------



## peyret (5 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> — Mais tu vas quand même te faire remonter les bretelles par les émules de Capello, crois-moi !
> — Je sais…
> — As-tu vu le niveau ?!
> — Oui, ça ne rigole pas !
> ...



@aCLR , Hé, t'as oublié de prendre tes cachets qui sont sur la table en entrant.....


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Bah sorti du saint-moret et du tarama, je ne sais pas avec quel parfum je peux tartiner mes blinis !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Tu viens de te faire couper la priorité par un vieux !
— T'as vu aussi… J'te jure, je leur virerais le permis à ceux-là que ça ne trainerait pas !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— On a affaire à de vrais dangers sur la route !
— Et souvent, ils prennent des médocs incompatible avec la conduite !
— Ouais…
— C'est dangereux !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Sans compter que pour être sûr de les avoir pris, leurs médocs, eh bah ils s'assurent d'abord de savoir si toi, qui ne souffre de rien, tu as bien pris les tiens !
— Et tu fais quoi quand c'est comme ça ?
— Sois je ne dis rien. Mais tu me connais, souvent je réponds un truc !
— Et c'est quoik ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Oui papy ! J'ai pris ma posologie ! Hi hi hi.
— Mouahahahahahahaha


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Bref, je l'embrouille avec son histoire de médocs…
— Merci, j'avais compris !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Mais ça n'est pas pour toi que je dis ça ?
— Ah bon ? Mais tu parles avec qui alors ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Ta reum !
— …


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Hin hin hin !
— Ça n'est pas drôle du tout !
— Hé hé, un peu quand même ?
— Nan, ça ne m'amuse plus tes assombrissements de diodes fulgurants ! Tu causes, tu causes et je passe pour un blaireau—
— Ooh t'exagères ?
— Nan, tu ris à mes dépends et je n'aime pas ça ! On avais dis pas de blagues sur les mamans ! Et toi, sans crier gare, tu transgresses cette fichue règle !
— Vas-tu arriver à la dire ?
— Mais heu… Bon ! Puis que c'est comme ça, je me casse !
— Et bah voilà !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

— Ouf ! J'ai cru qu'il ne partirait jamais…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2020)

Tout ça c'est peut être de la grande Littérature, mais ça nous dit pas ce qu'il y'a au dîner ce soir !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

Une fondue savoyarde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mars 2020)

\o/


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mars 2020)

Brups...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mars 2020)

Enfin bref...


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

Et dire que l'autre jour j'ai eu droit à…


gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR qui se prend pour BFM Tv à vouloir nous faire peur avec le Covid-19


…pour un petit éternuement de rien du tout dans mon coude. Et comme j'ai bien suivi les consignes, j'ai du même coup jeté ma chemise après m'être mouché dedans, bref…

J'te raconte pas c'qu'ils vont prendre ceux-là !!!

Avec un coup pareil, petit_louis est assuré de passer la semaine au calme. En attendant, bon dimanche sous les coups de blast !!!


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> petit_louis est assuré de passer la semaine au calme



A propos de petit_louis, si je l'aime bien quand même, ce n'est pas mon fromage préféré.


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

J'aime bien l'abondance, le beaufort et le gruyère (le vrai, sans trou)


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

j'aime bien le bleu des causses et le roquefort


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

La mimolette vieille aussi (pas le plastique orange de supermarché, faut pas confondre)


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

Sans parler du Sainte-Maure de Touraine et des différents chèvres cendrés frais, demi-sec et sec.

(j'entends crottin de chavignol dans le fond, y'en a un qui suit)


(sauf qu'il n'est pas cendré)


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

Le cantal entre-deux et le salers aussi


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

on se rapproche...

(Pont-l'evèque et camembert, je ne vous oublie pas, mais difficile d'en trouver de vraiment bon)


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

J'ai failli oublier : le munster au carvi, et l'ossau-iraty


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

Le laguiole (oui, c'est un fromage. Personnellement je le coupe à l'Opinel™ n°10, comme les autres)


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

Et donc mon préféré, parce que si je cite tout ceux que j'aime on en a pour un moment, surtout si on fait un détour par l'étranger :

.....


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

Vous avez deviné ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

[img]hptt://mes_photos_de_fromages_qui_puent/public/photo de tommes de cantal.jpg[/img]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2020)

/slaps aCLR (pas de quoi en faire un fromage)


----------



## Romuald (8 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> [img]hptt://mes_photos_de_fromages_qui_puent/public/photo de tommes de cantal.jpg[/img]


Ben alors mon grand, ce matin tu manquais d'imagination, il a fallu que tu copies ?

En plus pour moi ce n'était pas du cantal, mais peut-être t'es-tu trompé volontairement et préfères-tu ce dernier à celui qui trône au sommet de mon podium ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben alors mon grand, ce matin tu manquais d'imagination, il a fallu que tu copies ?


Oui… 


Romuald a dit:


> En plus pour moi ce n'était pas du cantal, mais peut-être t'es-tu trompé volontairement et préfères-tu ce dernier à celui qui trône au sommet de mon podium ?


Mince ! J'avais pas vu qu'il était dans mes copiés-collés ce fichu cantal ! Du coup, je donne ma langue à la petite souris ^^ Je ne connais pas la moitié des frometons collés…


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2020)

Quand sur l'étale de mon fromager se côtoient les coupoles de Saint-Marcelin et de Saint-Félicien, je n'arrive jamais à me rappeler lequel des deux a ma préférence. Le vendeur a beau de redonner les particularités de chacun, je reste sans voix. Puis je me décide pour l'un ou l'autre en espérant ne pas regretter ce choix entre la viande et le dessert…

Alors différencier une tomme d'une autre, c'est vraiment trop me demander… :désolé:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Mars 2020)

J'ai nettoyé le clavier du PC du taff ce midi.

Plus de problème de famine, c'est réglé.

Comme quoi... quand on veut...


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2020)

T'as pas de boulot ?
Deviens auto-entrepreneur en nettoyage de claviers pour desmiettespartoo
job & food assurés !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2020)

beaucoup d'appels au standard pour me féliciter et me demander un vaccin contre le coronavirus.

Les études se passent bien mais cette fois-ci sur l'ecran.
Écran qui sert de réceptacle à ma toux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2020)

Soyez pas timide !

Ou alors portez une armure... NON DECONNEZ PAS !!!

1...c'est... "supportable"; plus ça nuirait à...tout en fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2020)

Alors que revoilà la sous-troopette...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2020)

Gnark gnark gnark !!!


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2020)

Je savais que j'allais le coincer ce petit salopiaud louis !!!


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2020)

Mon _incontinence verbale_ te murde ti_louis !


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2020)

Il y a un instant…


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Il y a un instant…


Il y a deux instants…


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2020)

Il y a trois instants…


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2020)

Et la valse à quatre temps !


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> beaucoup d'appels au standard pour me féliciter et me demander un vaccin contre le coronavirus.


Vendre de la dope en faisant passer ça pour un vaccin…

C'est du propre…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2020)

OH MON GOD !!!

Avant 08h du mat les bobos parisien sont par encore levé donc pour moi ca DEVAIT passer !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2020)

si les bars ferment on pourrait en faire un ici ?
avec comme monnaie le boulet ?

RT , Fab  pouce bleu, Bitcoin si tu es dans le Moov comme moi, Le Jeu du Le Forum De MacG


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> avec comme monnaie le boulet ?


L'esclavage a été aboli !!!


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2020)

Phase 3
"Le Bar" est fermé... ou pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2020)

pour nous différencier de l'Esclavage je propose de répondre notre monnaie en rouge. Ou en vert.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Phase 3 "Le Bar" est fermé... ou pas ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2020)

de répondre, de répandre ou de reprendre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2020)

repeindre !

:cry:


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2020)

"petit_louis la barbouille" bientôt sur ton carrousel netflix !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Mars 2020)

La France a Peur !

Pour rentrer dans le bâtiment de mon taff, on me prend la température.
Plus besoin d'allez chez le médecin !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Personne ?


----------



## loustic (16 Mars 2020)

Quelques confinés déconfits !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

Bon… Je fais enfin pouvoir faire à dîner !!!


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

La popote chauffe donc…


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Quelques confinés déconfits !


Une distribution de pruneaux a l'eau de vie ? 
en d'autre therme , distribution de roupettes du grand père


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2020)

Si c'est 'en d'autres thermes', c'est plutôt des pruneaux à l'eau de vichy


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

Une assiette côtes d'agneau cocos tomate plus tard, me r'voilà !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

Romuald, fais gaffe à tes gambettes !!! :miam:


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

Le navarin de printemps approche !!!


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

J'ai hâte !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2020)

Toujours en quête d'un bon coup à faire, aCLR cherchait à profiter du confinement total ! En effet celui-ci imposait l'interdiction de fréquentation des espaces verts. Et comme notre apprenti détrousseur disposait d'un lopin de terre, il voulait en profiter.

_— Ça vaut combien la demi-heure de promenade dans un jardin privatif ? _demanda-t-il à son moteur de recherche préféré. _Tout ça !_ s'esclaffa-t-il après 0,41 seconde et 7 256 328 résultats trouvés._ Bien, bien, bien, il ne me reste plus qu'à faire un coup de bon coin et par ici la monnaie !_

Alors qu'il rédigeait son annonce, un truc lui revint.

_— Mais j'y pense… Les gens qui viennent de loin… Comment vont-ils faire ? Hum… Il me faudrait un téléporteur !_

Sa solution en main, il publia son annonce avant même de savoir si son idée de téléportation fonctionnait.

_— Au pire… S'était-il dit. J'en couillonnerais quand même bien un ou deux !_

Son annonce à peine en ligne, les messages affluaient déjà dans ses mails.

_— Purée ! Voilà l'pognon qui rentre !!!_

Un certain petit_louis, vivant à Paris dans un appartement sans balcon, et un autre Romuald, cherchant un coin pour brouter, avaient mordu à l'hameçon. Tous deux délestés de centaines d'euros…

_— C'est que ça vaut cher à installer, la téléportation inter-urbaine !_ Avait-il argué aux pigeons qu'il appâtait.

aCLR commença donc son utilisation du téléporteur. Ou du moins, de la commande qu'il pensait avoir piquée dans la poche du trooper. Nous reviendrons peut-être dessus, mais aCLR n'a jamais vraiment bien compris ce qu'il se tramait au fond de "la poche de gKatarn".

/téléport petit_louis; /téléport Romuald
$invalid command
/teleport petit_louis to /aCLR field; /teleport Romuald to /aCLR field
$invalid command
/blast petit_louis

_— Ouille !
— Pardon, pardon, je vérifiais juste un truc ! _Lança-t-il alors qu'ils étaient tous trois en visio-conférence.
_— Ça commence à bien faire ! J'ai faim moi !_ Rétorqua Romuald.

Piégé dans sa connerie, aCLR continua encore un moment ces tentatives de commande du téléporteur sans résultat. Les pigeons voulaientt maintenant être remboursés. Comme il avait déjà dépensé l'argent en dashs… À contre-cœur, il préféra les bannir définitivement du forum pour SPAM !

_— Ils avaient tous les deux le vice de la corona !_ Justifia-t-il auprès de sa direction. Et il reprit une activité normale.


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2020)

P'tin, ça a des effets secondaires rapides et insoupçonnés le confinement. 

PS 1 : J'ai de quoi brouter dans mon jardin à moi que j'ai 
PS 2 : Etant un (vieux) bélier et non un agneau j'ai peur que mes gigots soient un peu durs à mâcher


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> PS 1 : J'ai de quoi brouter dans mon jardin à moi que j'ai


/glyphosate Romuald "jardin"


Romuald a dit:


> PS 2 : Etant un (vieux) bélier et non un agneau j'ai peur que mes gigots soient un peu durs à mâcher


/wayback_machine Romuald "agneau"


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2020)

C'est calme.

/blast PL au passage


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2020)

Allo La Province ? Ici c'est Paris... Ca va toujours ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2020)

ça va sans doute mieux qu'à la ville


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Mars 2020)

Peuh !

Ici à Paris tout va bien !

Sauf pour les chars qui ont du mal à faire leur créneau...


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2020)

Des nouvelles de l'angelot dodu !

_Benjamin Ferran, adjoint à la direction de la rédaction du Figaro, a expliqué sur Tweeter :
Un espace tout en haut de notre page d’accueil liste les 5 articles sur le coronavirus les plus importants en termes de santé publique. Ils sont ouverts à tous nos lecteurs. pic.twitter.com/o3kc5LHMiA_


> _— Benjamin Ferran (@benjaminferran) __March 15, 2020_


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sauf pour les chars qui ont du mal à faire leur créneau...



/blast PL qui tombe dans le piège des fake news


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2020)

Ouais !
/blast le p_l tombé dans les fake news, ça le piquera autant qu'une badine d'orties, hi hi hi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2020)

On titille la Grande Muette et elle nous envoie son fidèle trouffion pour tout faire péter...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2020)

en tailleur devant le pc portable du taff.

télétravail, je souffre.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> en tailleur devant le pc portable du taff.
> 
> télétravail, je souffre.


Pour les garçons on appelle ça un kilt !!!


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2020)

— Mais pourquoi 'ti_louis porte-t-il un kilt ce soir ?
— On voit bien que t'es jamais allé dans un pub irlandais !
— Mais euh…
— Arrête de gémir tu veux. 'ti_louis a sûrement sauvé un pack de Guinness du drame au supermarché. Après un confinement des canettes au frigo, notre parisien confiné préféré, enkilté pour l'occasion, aura d'abord entrouvert sa fenêtre. Le voisinage profitant des chants celtiques beuglés par sa sono, un guinness fraîche à la main, son apéro commencera.
— La chance qu'il a…
— De boire une Guinness ?
— Nan, de porter si bien le kilt !
— …


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2020)

Mon armure est plus seyante que le kilt de PL


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2020)

Jeux vous lait Woody ceux correcte heure photographique haie tunes plaie !!! o: o: o:


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2020)

d: d: G:


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2020)

Mémée lait érotique cône son cas C ??? o: o: o:


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2020)

Fée *** !!!!! o: o: o:


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2020)

Ô lasso de prix deux bord d'elle deux mais de mai caisse queue jais fée eau bonde yeux !!!
o: o: o:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2020)

On a perdu aCLR


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mars 2020)

Pour la le partage de ces affaires, je suis à la recherche d'un appart'/maison. 
J'ai aussi besoin de nouveau matos informatique.

Je vous laisse le reste


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2020)

Bon appétit les gens !
Pas de raison de se laisser aller, alors pour moi, salade de haricots verts, cabillaud poélé aux champignons, oignons, échalotes, fromage (au lait cru bien sur) et fruit.
Et un verre de petit chablis 2015 pour faire glisser.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2020)

Langue de bœuf sauce piquante et tagliatelles. Des pâtes d'une grande marque italienne certes, mais une pièce de boucherie d'un kilo quatre plongée deux heures dans un bouillon de légumes taillés en dès, puis épluchée, escalopée et replongée pour réduction d'un quart-d'heure du filtrat de sauce obtenue à partir du broyage du bouillon de cuisson et d'une boîte de tomates pelées, relevée d'un bon trait de vinaigre de vin et d'une poignée de cornichons ciselés, sans oublier une cuillerée à café de sucre ; c'était un régal. Pas d'alcool pour faire glisser par contre… La sobriété me gagne… Mais pas la lisibilité, hé hé


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2020)

Tu vas faire baver le vieux bouc.

/blast aCLR, [_Pas d'alcool pour faire glisser par contre_] faute grave


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu vas faire baver le vieux bouc.
> 
> /blast aCLR, [_Pas d'alcool pour faire glisser par contre_] faute grave


les stormtrooper ont trop peu de neurones pour comprendre la différence entre un bouc et un bélier, donc je ne m'offusquerai pas. Par contre je le suis sur 'pas d'alcool pour faire glisser', faute grave
L'ajout d'une cuillère à café de sucre, pas vraiment d'accord aCLR.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR, [_Pas d'alcool pour faire glisser par contre_] faute grave


Aïe ! (j'ai un foie de _fragile_ depuis un bon moment)


Romuald a dit:


> L'ajout d'une cuillère à café de sucre, pas vraiment d'accord aCLR.


Ouille ! (ça fait passer le goût métallique des tomates pelées)


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

Je me demandais un truc. Et si pour remplacer le vinaigre de vin et le sucre, je versais du vinaigre balsamique. Hein, il en dit quoi le cuistot ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

Ça passe crème dans la vinaigrette d'une salade de tomates, le balsamique, d'où mon interrogation du matin pour un autre soir !


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

UP !!!


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

Hin hin hin…


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)




----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

J'irai plus vite en demandant à yahoo !


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

C'est plus c'que c'était les forums macgé !!!


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

Tu poses une question et personne ne répond !


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

Je ne suis pourtant pas dans mon profil mince !


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

Hou hou !!! Répondez-moi !


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

C'est l'heure d'été mais quand même !!!


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2020)

Tu peux.
Et pour éviter le gout métallique des tomates pelées, facile : ne pas en prendre, cultiver ses propres tomates et en faire des conserves si on en veut hors saison.


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

Je savais qu'il allait m'envoyer planter des tomates !!! Grrrrr



Hé hé


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2020)

Ben demande à Yahoo alors 
/blast aCLR naméo


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mars 2020)

Non.

Va chercher des tomates, j'ai fini la pâte à pizza.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mars 2020)

_soupir_

mais quel feignant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mars 2020)

l'est pas super fiable l'aCLR...

Bon ben je vais faire des frites alors.
Faites moi confiance les gens : sur les frites chuis imbattable !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2020)

/blast PL qui aura pris 15kg à la fin du confinement


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mars 2020)

je fais attention !

ch'te jure que ouais !

bon ensuite..c'est pas super efficace...mais c'est un bon début !


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pour éviter le gout métallique des tomates pelées, facile : ne pas en prendre,


C'est que je me dis à chaque fois ! Bouh ouh ouh


> cultiver ses propres tomates


Mais pourquoi ne cultive-je pas de tomates ? 





> et en faire des conserves


À mettre en bocaux ! 





> si on en veut hors saison.


Pour l'hiver c'est parfait !


petit_louis a dit:


> mais quel feignant !


Voilà ! En plus d'avoir la flemme de sortir le tripode à gaz, le stérilisateur et tout le nécessaire, je suis incapable de maintenir la moindre plante en vie. Va savoir pourquoi, au bout d'un moment elle meurt…


petit_louis a dit:


> Bon ben je vais faire des frites alors.


Si toi aussi tu préfères ouvrir le congélo pour saisir un sachet de bâtonnets de pomme de terre préfrits à glisser 12-15 minutes au four sur un lèchefrite, le cuistot cornu ne va pas aimer ça !

Après, j'dis pas, t'es peut-être le roi de l'économe et du presse-frites™ mais gare à toi si tu n'les plonges ça dans le saindoux ! Tu finiras comme moi blasté à tours de bras ! Tout ça pour une cuillère de sucre sans alcool et un bout de terrain aride… J'te jure…

Comme si c'était mieux sur Tatouine !

Y'a rien qui pousse là-bas ! Du coup, il est tout colère le gKat !!! Confiné dans son désert de sable, il aimerait bien cueillir des tomates fraîches au lieu de les synthétiser dans sa machine ! Mais pas d'bol ! Les vols interstellaires aussi sont cloués au sol ! Mouhahaha


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2020)

/consternant


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2020)

Le conquistador de l'étoile noire, tout de blanc vêtu, se trouva fort consterné.

Quand confiné dans la constellation du computer dream, il contacta macgé.

_Comment çâa !_ Commença-t-il par dire et de poursuivre. _Ce con se moque de moâa ?

Vite qu'on le bombarde de /cassoulet; /confitdoie; /contoutcourt; /consternant._

Mais contre toute attente, son combo « command'n'conquer » capota dans les conduits.

Étais-ce cette contrariété sur l'estomac ? Ou la confiture de courges sur les doigts ?

Toujours est-il qu'un seul son de voix sortit de son carcan, /consternant, _isn't it !_


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2020)

Allitération, piège à ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2020)

Frites MAISON,  DE DIOU !

Par contre je reste sur le bidon d'huile "classique", je ne connais pas les autres huile/graisse


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2020)

L'huile classique c'est de la 10w40 !
J'te raconte pas le goût des frites !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2020)

le plus pire la dedans c'est que j'ai acheté une friteuse "avec une seule cuilliere d'huile".

ben j'ai du mal en fait. c'est plus sain mais rien ne vaut des frites qui ont baignée dans tout plein d'huile...


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Allitération, piège à ...


Depuis l'Asie, Alibaba alimentait la Lituanie en AlienWar « à l'italienne » sans la licence _Alice terrasse Sion. _


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Avril 2020)

Enfin bref...

Sinon vous, ça va ?


----------



## peyret (2 Avril 2020)

Salut,@petit_louis,

ÇÀ va, RAS....


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> ça va ?


Ça vient !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2020)

Ça va.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Avril 2020)

tranquillou too.

télétravail depuis ma cuisine...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Avril 2020)

Big UP a tout les gens comme moi qui souffre suite a l'arrivęe du Printemps et de son cortège d'allergie....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Avril 2020)

c'est tellement calme que je répondrai même à un sondage !


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est tellement calme que je répondrai même à un sondage !


Mékilékon !


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2020)

— Bonjour, Madame petit_louis ?
— Non c'est Monsieur !
— Bien Monsieur, pouvez-vous me passez Madame ? C'est pour un sondage !
— Vous êtes qui Monsieur ?
— Madame !
— Bien Madame, passez-moi donc Monsieur le sondeur ?
— …


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2020)

/blast PL qui veut se faire sonder


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> tranquillou too.
> 
> télétravail depuis ma cuisine...


attention au ris de veau en embuscade...
c'est traitre, surtout avec une bouteille de vin !


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Big UP a tout les gens comme moi qui souffre suite a l'arrivęe du Printemps et de son cortège d'allergie....


mange du foin


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast PL qui veut se faire sonder


/bast le trooper d'appartement...
héhéhé


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2020)

/blast flotow, le trooper ne vit pas en appartement


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2020)

Y doute de rien ce folklow !

Les BBQ d'appartement c'est bon pour les p_l en kilt dans leur cuisine !


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2020)

j'avais fait un truc magnifique... mais le forum dit pas plus de 2 images dans un post... !


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2020)

Du morse ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2020)

une ratatouille de boulets rouges ?

ça doit un peu lourd mais tu dois pas manquer d'ingrédients !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2020)

/blast pl, mékilékon


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast pl, mékilékon


Tu l'as dis bouffi !


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2020)

Euh… Je n'aurais peut-être pas dû l'appeler bouffi, mince je l'ai redis, ce trooper !
Il va me blaster, c'est sûr !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2020)

Ah enfin !

Une baston de modos !

et en milieu confiné en plus !!!

C'est chance....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2020)

Bon on est crise mais y'a pas de petits profits donc je vends les places pour 10 topinambours ou 100 grammes de viande au choix


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2020)

Bienvenue dans l'arène les gens !

A ma droite, gKat évidement !
Et a ma gauche (comme lui) aCLR

Ils ont tous les 2 passé la pesée ce matin et rien à signaler. 

Si ce est que ceux qui ont assisté à la pesée ont ęté retouvé mort, un iPad profondément enfoncé dans le fondement. Ah ces jeunes qui restent confinés chez eux...


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> A ma droite, gKat évidement !


Il est le seul à posséder un blasteur ! Depuis que Médor a bouffé mon tazer, je n'ai plus qu'un lance-pierre ! Je n'ai aucune chance face à cette armure de glace !


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Les dés sont pipés !

Et pourtant, on n'est pas à Vegas !


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> je n'ai plus qu'un lance-pierre !


Vise la poche, c'est son point faible


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Eh bah je n'aurai pas fais grand chose aujourd'hui…


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

je suis perdu... ça vient de déménager l'ultraflood ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Pourquoi t'es dispo pour porter des cartons ?


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi t'es dispo pour porter des cartons ?


hé ho, c'est férié !
ils sont fous ces Rouennais...


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Bah justement ! C'est le moment !


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Demain, il y aura foule dans les escaliers de l'immeuble !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Il va me blaster, c'est sûr !!!



/blast aCLR, voilà


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2020)

les sujets sont fermés à tour de bras...
qui sera le dernier ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> les sujets sont fermés à tour de bras...
> qui sera le dernier ?



*Exigez l'Ultraflood™ original, méfiez-vous des contrefaçons !*

C'était un conseil de LaHorde©


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2020)

hier j'ai vu un avion dans le ciel...


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ça paraît fou mais tu as des vols Air France pour Tokyo qui décollent de CdG.
> 
> #JaponForEver


Mais vu que tu n'as pas le droit de te rendre à l'aéroport... qui embarque ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2020)

Modo de mon coeur peux tu bouger mon post sur les avions qui vont a Tokyo vers le forum  En direct de l'agence de voyage ?

je sais qu'avec ta souris 1 bouton Apple ce que te demande est difficile.
Mzis tu as été choisi a ce poste par ce que tu fais partie des meilleurs !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2020)

Ca dont le souffre.......
..

Et j'ai vu trousseau de clés de verrouillage qui est encore rouge feu tellement il a servi...


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ca dont le souffre et il y a des produits Appelrecouvert


On est en train de perdre P_L


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> *Exigez l'Ultraflood™ original, méfiez-vous des contrefaçons !*
> 
> C'était un conseil de LaHorde©


Oué. Pas mieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2020)

Le retour de LaHorde©
Mais © par qui ? pour qui ?

c'est ce nous allons essayer de savoir ce jour. notre enquête va nous mener 4 coins du monde !

Nous allons commencer par écouter Louis P sympathique quadra qui nous reçoit dans son resto favoris.

Pour être franc avec vous c'est lui qui a.co'tacte notre rédaction ici a Bouffé Magazine pour nous parler de ce qui allez être selon lui le scoop de notre vie.

Mais commençons par le début : cette somptueuse salade au poulet qui est posée devant nous !


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2020)

*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à petit-louis* qui non seulement viole le confinement mais en plus ne se relit pas alors que son orthographe est désastreuse, sans parler de sa syntaxe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2020)

je sais bien..


j'ai que mon mobile 
et va écrire  sur une cran de 5 pouces avec une saloperie de dico T7 de sinistre memoire...


----------



## Findor (12 Avril 2020)

Quelqu'un peu m'expliquer le principe de ce sujet ? - j'ai *jamais* compris ce genre de post...


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2020)

Y'a pas de principe. Tu veux dire quelque chose, n'importe quoi de préférence, et tu le dis.
Ici les principes, c'est comme les chaises, on s'assoit dessus.

Mais en bonne intelligence.


----------



## Findor (12 Avril 2020)

*@ Romuald*

Je voit... Vous mangez en regardant la télé vous ? - moi des *cookies*... c'est booon  !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a pas de principe. Tu veux dire quelque chose, n'importe quoi de préférence, et tu le dis.
> Ici les principes, c'est comme les chaises, on s'assoit dessus.
> 
> Mais en bonne intelligence.



En plus, il y a un vieux déguisé en personnage de Star Wars qui file des coups de blaster à tour de bras (le pauvre, il ignore que son blaster est un jouet en plastique #VIEILLESSE #ALZHEIMER #TOUTCAQUOI).


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Modo de mon coeur peux tu bouger mon post sur les avions qui vont a Tokyo vers le forum  En direct de l'agence de voyage ?
> 
> je sais qu'avec ta souris 1 bouton Apple ce que te demande est difficile.
> Mzis tu as été choisi a ce poste par ce que tu fais partie des meilleurs !


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> *Romuald fout une paire de baffes à petit-louis* qui non seulement viole le confinement mais en plus ne se relit pas alors que son orthographe est désastreuse, sans parler de sa syntaxe.


Recolle-lui en une pour moi, stp ^^


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

Et si j'allais me reposer, un peu, là dis-donc !
Ne rien foutre, ça fatigue les yeux !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2020)

ouais... c'est pas faux...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Avril 2020)

Je vais devoir trouver un truc pour m'attacher les cheveux; sinon je vais finir par être un vrai Bobo ^^

Le coiffeur c'est pas pour tout de suite si j'ai bien compris....


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

Je m'rappelle qu'un temps, sur le télé-achat, où les télé-camelots vantaient les qualités d'un coupe-cheveux couplé sur un aspirateur. Mais ça date… La pousse capillaire faisant, ces articles remisés au placard doivent voir leur prix exploser sur LBC !


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

/Slaps findor


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

P_l ... Fallait penser à se raser avant, ils auraient juste la bonne longueur maintenant !


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 166547


Himeji devant l'avion qui ne partira pas au Japon...


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

Olala lhwl8ca do l'hosto...


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Himeji devant l'avion qui ne partira pas au Japon...


Ça c'est un coup bas ! Ou je ne m'y connais pas !

/slaps folcoche


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> je sais bien..
> 
> 
> j'ai que mon mobile
> et va écrire  sur une cran de 5 pouces avec une saloperie de dico T7 de sinistre memoire...


C'est sur c'est dur...
T7 ? C'est le numéro de modèle de gkatarn ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Olala lhwl8ca do l'hosto...


On le perd !


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

J'ai un concert fin août et il faut que je prenne des billets d'avion... A condition que ce ne soit pas annulé...


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

Excusez moi je transitoonne sur le fil de la nuit


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> je transitoonne


Et moi je cartoon !


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et moi je cartoon !


Ça cartoon... Bip bip


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

N'ayant pas trouvé le fil des Users der la Nuit, je vais aborder la nuit directement...


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

Le fil de flood qui te bloqué 60 secondes entre chaque message...  Alaska


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

C'est justement pour éviter aux garnements de le flooder, ce fil à flood !


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

— Médor ?!
— Whaouf ?
— On sort !


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Avril 2020)

macArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

Attention, il est exactement 11h11 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Avril 2020)

Vous avez quelque chose à rien-dire ?
Vous êtes au bon endroit !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça c'est un coup bas ! Ou je ne m'y connais pas !
> 
> /slaps folcoche



Franchement je commence à me dire que ça craint, même si d’ici novembre il y a de la marge.

Mais bon, j’attends de voir ce qui se passe.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2020)

Il n’est de bonne compagnie qui ne se quitte.

Alors, comme disait Valéry :


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2020)

cmd + Q


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Il n’est de bonne compagnie qui ne se quitte.
> 
> Alors, comme disait Valéry :


Et j'ai crié…
Valéry ?!?
Pour qu'il revienne !?!

J'ai bon ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2020)

Ah non…


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2020)

À la fin, il n'en restera plus qu'un !


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2020)

Ben mon canard, un coup de blues ? Si les vieux cons commencent à partir il ne va rester que les vieux très cons et les jeunes cons, ça va devenir invivable pour les très vieux un peu cons.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Avril 2020)

J'ai envi d'une salade de concombre !


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben mon canard, un coup de blues ? Si les vieux cons commencent à partir il ne va rester que les vieux très cons et les jeunes cons, ça va devenir invivable pour les très vieux un peu cons.


Et ben !
Mais qui serra le prochain !!


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2020)

La soupière d'Himeji s'est refermée.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> La soupière d'Himeji s'est refermée.


J'hésite, le confinement ou le travail à domicile...
À moins que ce soit une allergie à l'antiquité astronomique.


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'ai envi d'une salade de concombre !


Parlons japon !


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2020)

On ne peut plus, le spécialiste a rendu son tablier


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Avril 2020)

son masque tu veux dire ?!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Attention, il est exactement 11h11 !


Le sucre dans la tasse doit être vertical, sinon c'est le bordel !


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben mon canard, un coup de blues ? Si les vieux cons commencent à partir il ne va rester que les vieux très cons et les jeunes cons, ça va devenir invivable pour les très vieux un peu cons.





Romuald a dit:


> On ne peut plus, le spécialiste a rendu son tablier


Le prochain qui poste une photo du Japon dans vos plus beaux instants, on saura que c'est lui !


----------



## boninmi (17 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> La soupière d'Himeji s'est refermée.


iDuck is gone ?


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2020)

J'ai loupé quelque chose là ou quoi ?

Il y a une private jock qui m'échappe surement.


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai loupé quelque chose là ou quoi ?



Je crois


----------



## boninmi (17 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai loupé quelque chose là ou quoi ?
> 
> Il y a une private jock qui m'échappe surement.


Non, Himeji était iDuck auparavant, sur MacG je ne sais plus, en tout cas sur Avosmac. 
On me dit qu'il n'est pas mort, mais seulement parti d'ici, ça me rassure un peu.
Bon vent à lui.


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2020)

Oh non. C’est le seule qui postait des infos sur le Japon. Ça va me manquer.


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Oh non. C’est le seule qui postait des infos sur le Japon. Ça va me manquer.


Reveille @petit_louis !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2020)

Meuh ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2020)

Miam !


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2020)

Attention… Il est exactement 09h36


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

Faux, il est 10h09


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2020)

OSEF

A (votre) table !


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2020)

Il n'est plus 10h09 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Avril 2020)

Fraise ou melon ?

mmmh pas facile...


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2020)

Grown in France !


----------



## boninmi (20 Avril 2020)

Phantom a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je ne sais pas ou poster ma question (merci aux modérateurs de faire le nécessaire)
> Pourrons-nous bruler @aCLR sur le forum ou vaut-il mieux l'écarteler ??





Phantom a dit:


> Oui désolé


Caramba, PJG, tou es démasqué !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Avril 2020)

ah quand même !


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Caramba, PJG, tou es démasqué !


Eh bah qu'il _call_ anthony pour le _unban_ et pis _cétou_…


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2020)

/blast pl, comme ça, gratuitement


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2020)

C Kdo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Avril 2020)

j'ai pas enviiiiii !

#MotivationNonDisponible


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Il faut être calé en maths pour poser d'la pierre à sec ?!


Ça demande un peu de réflexion et de vision géométrique dans l'espace   
Personne n'a pour instant écrit d'appli disponible sur l'App Store


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2020)

Quatre pierres, cinq pierres, six pierres...

Je vais continuer dans les users de la nuit...


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça demande un peu de réflexion et de vision géométrique dans l'espace
> Personne n'a pour instant écrit d'appli disponible sur l'App Store


Je ne m'attendais pas à trouver ça la !


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Quatre pierres, cinq pierres, six pierres...
> 
> Je vais continuer dans les users de la nuit...


Zzzzzz…


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2020)

sept pierres, soupière, huit pierres...


Zzzz...


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Zzzz…


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Zzzz…


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR a dit:
> 
> 
> > Zzzz…


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2020)

/blast aCLR qui fait la mouche


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2020)

*/me invites the trooper to drink ultraviolet bleach at the Tropico Bar.
Response expected before 15h00, there are not many tables left ! ^^*


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2020)

Le trooper préfère un mojito.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Avril 2020)

Brups...


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le trooper préfère un mojito.


Aaaah le rhum !

Il me serait impossible d'additionner les flacons de bacardi vidés dans les bars et brasseries. Je ne me souviens pas du dixième de ces titubants moments de vie… :drunk:


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2020)

/mode private joke
Si Titi apprends que tu roules au Bacardi™ plutôt qu'au Bologne© il va violer le confinement pour venir t'en coller une !
/mode


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Je roulais…


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

J'ai investi dans le moteur à eau depuis ^^


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2020)

/blast aCLR, le bacardi saimal


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Avril 2020)

Pour le p'tit jaune, rien ne vaut Orangina !


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR, le bacardi saimal


Mais euh !
Il est digéré depuis des lustres ce bacardi !


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Zut à la fin !


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2020)

Ça se calme on dirait...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2020)

On a fait le tour ? Plus rien à dire ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2020)

Non, mes yeux rouges ne sont pas un effet du gnnn, gnnnnn !
Peux pas l'exprimer...


----------



## Findor (27 Avril 2020)

Ça fait du bien quand c'est calme... je vais me faire un *café*.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)

Ils sont bon vos médicaments ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2020)

Pluie !
enfin !
Jardin !
Cuit !


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR, le bacardi saimal


Dans certains bars de nuit, on demandait une bouteille de "ron pipi" !
Rhâaa la la… Que c'est loin tout ça…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2020)

Trop dur ce lundi matin


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2020)

/slaps p_l


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2020)

Avatimieukomssa ?!?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2020)

/blast pl pour le réveiller


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2020)

Ou alors c'est le burger de ce midi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2020)

/me à l'agonie


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2020)

Chuis comme une baleine, échoué...

Que da la graisse ! je lutte !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mai 2020)

Enfin libre !
Enfin l'activité reprend !
Paris renaît, et moi aussi


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2020)

/mode ronchon
Sous la pluie et sans troquets
/mode


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Paris renaît, et moi aussi


/blast pl


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mai 2020)

Ah ça oui...
Pas de terrasse, des restos (pas tous) qui ouvrent des ventes uniquement à emporter.
En plus ils installent de véritables barricade pour pas qu'on y rentre...

Ça fait bizarre.


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

Comme tous les ans…

/me s'y prend à la dernière minute pour ces impôts pro et perso…

…comme tous les ans !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Ultraflaad !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Ultrafleed !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Ultrafliid !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Ultrafluud !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Ultraflyyd !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Quand ça n'veut pas, ça n'veut pas !!!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mai 2020)

/blast aCLR, moi ça veut


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR, moi ça veut


Oui mais toi…


… comment dire…


…heu ?


T'es balèze !!!


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mai 2020)

Non. J'ai juste un blaster


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2020)

La devise des troopers :  Un blaster, une poche, un neurone.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mai 2020)

/blast le vieux bouc, médisance


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast le vieux bouc, médisance


Nan, confirmation  : un neurone pour viser et tirer, il n'en reste plus pour faire la différence entre un bouc et un bélier


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


>


On se fait éborgner pour t'éviter le pire et tout ce que tu trouves à faire, c'est en rire !

Je n'aurai qu'un mot pour qualifier pareil comportement !

Rigole tant que tu peux !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Mince ça fait quatre !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Oups ! Cinq !!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

V'là que je n'sais plus compter !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Pourvu que le trooper ne voit pas ça !!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

/ignore aCLR posts please trooper !!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

/please trooper !!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

#dontblastmeoneagain


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

#werefriends


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

#polishingwhitearmorboy


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2020)

Facile de floudre quand on est modo et qu'on n'a pas à attendre 1 minute entre chaque post !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

#moneyback


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

/weneedmoregreenguys


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

#lavieestdurepourlesbleus


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Rhôo c'est quoi une minute ? Soixante petites secondes ! C'est tchi !!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

T'écris un roman ou quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Allo ?!


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Y'a quelqu'un ???


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Je fais style j'attends une minute !


(pitincong c'est long !!!)


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Rhôo c'est quoi une minute ? Soixante petites secondes ! C'est tchi !!!


Tellement tchi que t'es pas capable d'attendre autant


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mai 2020)

/blast everybody, na


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2020)

J'essai de tenir le choc jusqu'à minuit pour te foutre un gros coup de charentaise au Q ! 

#crosstopic


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2020)

Oh Mon Dieu !

V' la not' Plastic Bertrand à nous !

Ça plane pour toi gKatarn ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mai 2020)

/blaster pl me fait planer


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2020)

Je pose la question mais on connaît déjà la ręponse !

Les Troopers a la gâchette facile !
A mon avis leur patron il carbure pas qu'à la Force !
Avec ses yeux de drogué !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2020)

Ou Vador...

Pardon !

Ou alors la Picole !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2020)

Enfin bref...


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tellement tchi que t'es pas capable d'attendre autant


J'ai essayé c'est trop dur !!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast everybody, na


Noooooon pas moâ on avait dit !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mai 2020)

alors que revoilà les sous-modettes...


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Retiens-toi encore 5 minutes chéri !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2020)

je baille encore 

dingue vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

Je ne trouve pas quoi ?!


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2020)

Kate ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2020)

Youpi ! 

Ce soir c'est le week-end !
A nous les...ah oui mais non... on n'a pas le droit ..


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Youpi !


π


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

_My new runnig gag !_


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> on n'a pas le droit ..


On prend le gauche !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

_An old running gag !!!_


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah oui mais non


Ah nan mais oui !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

_A paradoxism !!!_


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Kate ?


Kurt !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

_Her husband !!!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mai 2020)

Eh ben...

Toi...si on fait pisser dans un bocal...y'a de quoi alimenter Paris en électricité pendant 20 ans !

aCLR, le gars du monde "Post-Covid19" !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> si on fait pisser dans un bocal


Si on fait pisser QUI, QUE ou QUOI dans un bocal ???


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2020)

Toi, si tu ne bouffais pas TES mots…

On te comprendrait !!!


NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

C'est tout aussi voire plus efficace qu'un coup de blast !


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

Appeau à gKat…


_Échines de porc au…


…BBQ !!!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mai 2020)

J'arriiiiiiiiiive !!!


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'arriiiiiiiiiive !!!


On n'est pas mercrediiiiiiiiiii !


#désoléjnaipaspurésister!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mai 2020)

C'est ça le monde merveilleux de l'Ultraflood.

Ça se termine toujours sur des bisous !

Je pense qu'on devrait être remboursé par la Sécu.
Avec moi qui serait en charge de la répartition du pognon...25% de comm'

Une affaire qui roule !


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

Appeau à gKat #2


_Cuisses de poulet fermier au…


… BBQ !!!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


>


/me cherche dans son frigidaire, un menu pour ce soir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Mai 2020)

Je compte sur toi !


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> toi !


Qui ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> /me cherche dans son frigidaire, un menu pour ce soir !


Moi aussi. La soupe de légumes, si je rajoute de la pulpe de tomates, vous croyez que je vais pouvoir la prendre froide ? Passk'avec 29° dehors ça vaudrait mieux.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi aussi. La soupe de légumes, si je rajoute de la pulpe de tomates, vous croyez que je vais pouvoir la prendre froide ? Passk'avec 29° dehors ça vaudrait mieux.


Pulpe de tomate, sel de céleri et mie de pain pour absorber, le tout mixé avec ta soupe de légumes, assorti d'œuf mimosa au service. Miam !


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2020)

J'ai pas de sel de celeri. Œuf mimosa, je peux.
T'as intérêt que ce soit bon, sinon j'appelle gkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai pas de sel de celeri


Le sel de céleri pour la vinaigrette de la salade de tomates, c'est un peu indispensable ! 

As-tu du céleri permanent au jardin ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

/me vient de trouver une belle côte de veau au congélo…


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Le sel de céleri pour la vinaigrette de la salade de tomates, c'est un peu indispensable !
> 
> As-tu du céleri permanent au jardin ?


Pas de vinaigrette avec la salade de tomate. Tomate, huile d'olive, basilic, oignon rouge ou feta.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas de vinaigrette avec la salade de tomate. Tomate, huile d'olive, basilic, oignon rouge ou feta.


Ouais ça le fait aussi, basilic feta. Quoique je préfère râper du parmigiano regiano pour accompagner les tomates en salade au balsamique.

L'huile d'olive par contre… Hormis une dose dans l'eau des pâtes, je n'en consomme pas ! Je lui préfère le pépin de raisin.

En attendant, Médor s'impatiente aussi, hi hi hi !


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as intérêt que ce soit bon, sinon j'appelle gkat


Pas d'appel au blast en vue…

Ouf !!!


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

_— Médor ?!
— Whaouf !?
— On sort !_


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2020)

Minuit 54, le recruteur qui répond dans la minute...


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2020)

Il devient quoi @pouppinou ?


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2020)

Une vrai autoroute sur les sentiers aujourd'hui !!
Et j'ai ramené un énorme bouquet de muguet.


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Minuit 54, le recruteur qui répond dans la minute...


28 minutes plus tard !


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Il devient quoi pouppinou ?


Je te pose la même question !


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Et j'ai ramené un énorme bouquet de muguet.


Avec trois semaines de retard !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Minuit 54


Si tu voulais me tagguer, tu as fait quelques fautes de frappe…


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas d'appel au blast en vue…
> 
> Ouf !!!


Ca ne valait pas un vrai gaspacho mais c'était mangeable. Œuf mimosa OK, et pour terminer roquefort papillon taste noir .


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca ne valait pas un vrai gaspacho mais c'était mangeable. Œuf mimosa OK, et pour terminer roquefort papillon taste noir .


On est d'accord !

Le roquefort aura réveillé tes papilles, hi hi hi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2020)

Ah Ah Ah !
Vacances !!!
Enfin ! 
A moi la liberté de tout faire comme par exemple :

1/


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> On est d'accord !
> 
> Le roquefort aura réveillé tes papilles, hi hi hi


Et pas qu'un peu. Le taste noir papillon c'est du premium, rien à voir avec le Société de supermarché. Quand je l'ai acheté je ne pensais pas à une telle différence. Le Société est très bon, mais celui-la est exceptionnel de gout et de finesse.


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pas qu'un peu. Le taste noir papillon c'est du premium, rien à voir avec le Société de supermarché. Quand je l'ai acheté je ne pensais pas à une telle différence. Le Société est très bon, mais celui-la est exceptionnel de gout et de finesse.


Il m'est arrivé la même chose avec un morbier ce soir !


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2020)

Gigot d'agneau direct du producteur dans une marmite le creuset puis dans mon ventre
Bon résumé de la journée !


----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Gigot d'agneau direct du producteur dans une marmite le creuset puis dans mon ventre
> Bon résumé de la journée !


Le gigot de 7 heures… Faut du temps !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Le gigot de 7 heures… Faut du temps !


Comme disait Gotlib, quelle est la différence entre un plombier et un pot-au-feu à l'ancienne ?

Pour un pot-au-feu à l'ancienne il faut compter 3 heures, et pour un plombier, zingeur.


----------



## flotow (23 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Le gigot de 7 heures… Faut du temps !


Y'a pas 7h de cuisson, mais un peu moins de 2h
Très bon !
Après, ce n'est pas grillé, mais cuit en cocotte, donc plus tendre.


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Très bon !


À n'en pas douter !

La recette de Panoramix ! 








						Le gigot de 7 heures remonte aux Romains
					

Un plat mijoté pendant des heures à très basse température.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




Garantie sans potion magique !!!


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2020)

Ça y ressemble pas mal !


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2020)

Même pas mal !

_(running gag mental du p_l après un coup de blast)_


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2020)

C'est quand qu'elles ouvrent les frontières ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mai 2020)

je reviens de mon épicerie.
j'y ai acheté un magret de canard (Gers)

je te donne la liste des ingrédients tel que noté sur son emballage : magret de canard gras.

autant te dire que j'attends avec impatience de le bouffer c'ui là !


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2020)

Tu peux en faire un wrap pour le manger dans la rue !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

2 mois et demi que je suis en confinement à taffer tranquillou depuis chez moi: c'est calme.

en vacances pour 1 semaine depuis ce lundi : des travaux au dessus et en dessous de chez moi !

donc la semaine prochaine, pour la reprise, je parie sur le retour du calme...

C'est balèze le patronat...


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est balèze le patronat...


Faut bien emmerder les salariés !!!


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> je te donne la liste des ingrédients tel que noté sur son emballage : magret de canard gras.


Miam !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

Ah ça oui il est bon !


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2020)

Il est ou il était ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

il est.

plus de 500grammes quand même donc il sera coupé en 3


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Il était où il est !


----------



## flotow (27 Mai 2020)

voici mon adresse postale
...


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Où comment plomber la journée d'un facteur !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

Stop !

Dis donc toi...oui toi ! Tu crois que je t'ai pas entendu penser ? Sans déconner ! Tout le monde t'a grillé des kilomètres à la ronde !

tssss...
"DTC LOL PTDR !!!"

Grandis un peu s'il te plaît ! P'tit con !!!


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Du bonheur de partager sa chambre avec sa fratrie…


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

C'est confirmé !

p_l est mineur…


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Voire adulescent…


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

C'te loose…


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

/slaps p_l


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

aCLR Connor ?

_arme son fusil à pompe_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mai 2020)

Bon ben voilà...
On remet des gens sur orbite...

Sont-ce des cons, ou pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juin 2020)

bonne idée : une bière fraîche.

mauvaise idée : une bière fraîche alors que je crève de chaud et que mon métier se passe au téléphone

 
Sans compter les rôts...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juin 2020)

! Arrêtez les rotatives ! SCOOPOO !

Selon le site Web macg.co, le site des gars qui pèsent, le plafond de paiement du ticket resto passe à 38€ et ce dès le 12/06 !

Voilà, rien à ajouter tellement c'est beau !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juin 2020)

les prochaines consoles de jeux seront donc verticales...ça m'arrange pas des masses mais bon...

cette leçon de design de Sony envers Microsoft en tout cas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juin 2020)

Enfin bref...


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

Ben l'est parti le fromage ?


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben l'est parti le fromage ?


Et ben !
C'est une malédiction japonaise


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2020)

C'est dommage parce que je voulais recommander au fromage de jouer a Desperados 3 sur sa PlayStation !


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2020)

Je crois que l'on peut donc fermer ce fil maintenant que le contributeur à 80% de ces dernières années est parti.


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2020)

M...e, je ne me souviens même plus son pseudo ...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben l'est parti le fromage ?


Benmerdalors, qui vais-je blaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Je crois que l'on peut donc fermer ce fil maintenant que le contributeur à 80% de ces dernières années est parti.


Surtout pas malheureux ! Au bar c'est à peu près le seul qui reste qui n'est pas investi par la team premier degré


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2020)

Ami forumeur,

Tu t'ennuies !

Tu cherches à pimenter ta life !

Inscris-toi pour le Blast Tour 2020-2021 !

Ça envoie !!!


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2020)

#aCLRtoutseuldanssachambre
#etsurlultraflood

A toi petit_louis, qui nous lis incognito depuis ton resto japonais préféré !


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2020)

Tout ça c'est la fotamacron qui a déconfiné. Le fromage en a profité pour rejoindre la soupière au Japon
#jaitoucompris


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Inscris-toi pour le Blast Tour 2020-2021 !



Prem's


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout ça c'est la fotamacron qui a déconfiné. Le fromage en a profité pour rejoindre la soupière au Japon
> #jaitoucompris


Moi, jptk


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Moi, *jptk*


Je vous parle d'un temps... :nostalgie:


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> Prem's


Ami forumeur,

Nous avons notre producteur !

Nous aurons nos blasteurs !

Biafine© de rigueur !

Inscris-toi vite pour le Blast Tour 2020 - 2021


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ami forumeur,
> 
> Nous avons notre producteur !
> 
> ...


UP !


























































:D :D :p


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2021)

nemrod pique l’avatar de gkatarn, ça rend la lecture des forums plus difficile...


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2021)

Qu'on le jette aux lions !!!


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Qu'on le jette aux lions !!!


D'ailleurs…


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2021)

/blast aCLR


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR


Et tout ça sans échauffement !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2021)

Le talent, c'est tout.

/blast aCLR, oh baby one more time


----------



## aCLR (9 Mars 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le talent, c'est tout.
> 
> /blast aCLR, oh baby one more time


Ouais ouais c'est ce qu'on dit   

/bast ?!? Késako que cette commande là ? C'est pour les loisirs créatifs ? Hi hi hi


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2021)

Mais où as-tu vu bast ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2021)

'foiré ! :love:

C'était là sous mes nœils !
Et maintenant ?
Zou… Plus rien !

Si je savais comment fonctionne le bouton 'historique ', tu peux être sûr que je dénoncerais publiquement l'édition de ce post. Mais tout le monde sait quel mauvais modérateur je fais… Alors… Pour répondre à ta question… À part dans ma tête de cul, je ne le vois plus !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2021)




----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


>


Et ça le fait rire !


----------



## flotow (12 Mars 2021)

Je cherche le fil où l’on discute quelle police de caractère est qui que quoi et je trouve pas !!
Il est où ce fil ?
C’est pour cette police  Je pense que c’est une police sur mesure, mais ça se rapproche de quoi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Je cherche le fil où l’on discute quelle police de caractère est qui que quoi et je trouve pas !!
> Il est où ce fil ?
> C’est pour cette police  Je pense que c’est une police sur mesure, mais ça se rapproche de quoi ?
> 
> ...




Voilà :




Et ne me dis pas que cette police manque de caractère(s) !

Pas la peine de me remercier ; rendre service est toujours un plaisir pour moi. 




Bloc de spoiler



Et sinon,  * 
avec une petite recherche... *  

Ce qui peut par exemple te conduire  * 
ici*  ...  

Ce qui correspond peut être à ce que tu cherchais....  
Ou pas !...


----------



## flotow (12 Mars 2021)

C’était bien ce fil... merci !
J’avais cherché avec “c’est quoi cette police” sans succès.
Bref, j’ai posté de nouveau. 





__





						À lire - Comment retrouver logos et polices.
					

De rien, j'ai utilisé What the font Tiens, j'avais complètement oublié cette page, merci du rappel. ;)




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> C’était bien ce fil... merci !
> J’avais cherché avec “c’est quoi cette police” sans succès.
> Bref, j’ai posté de nouveau.
> 
> ...




De rien. 


PS: Même "Ultraflood !" est en train de de devenir "technique"...


----------



## flotow (12 Mars 2021)

C'est surtout que Ultraflood est a peu près le seul endroit où tout les anciens se retrouvent


----------



## flotow (12 Mars 2021)

_*OUAIS PUIS DE TOUTE FACON JAI BESOIN DE CETTE POLICE !!!*_​_*TOUS LES MOYENS SONT BONS !!*_​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2021)

/me slaps @flotow around a corner with a large truit! 





Bloc de spoiler



(Vieille formule apprise au début des années 2000 sur L'IRC ! )


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> _*OUAIS PUIS DE TOUTE FACON JAI BESOIN DE CETTE POLICE !!!*_​
> _*TOUS LES MOYENS SONT BONS !!*_​



/blast flotow pour contrefaçon


----------



## flotow (13 Mars 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast flotow pour contrefaçon


Le flotow de la horde...


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2021)

Je regarde les mirrorless pour remplacer mon reflex.
Vais-je sauter le pas si j’en essaye un ?

À vous...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2021)

Blouge.

/blast flotow et ses questions alakon


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2021)

#blast


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> À vous...


Me viendrait-il à l'esprit de prendre mon gigaset pour envoyer un MMS ?!


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2021)

Tout est possible...


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2021)

C'est bien ça la question !


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2021)

Rien à voir avec les posts précédents, mais je viens de me rappeler qu'aujourd'hui, c'est l'anniversaire de  mon inscription sur MacG. 
16 ans à raconter des conn... Euh... 16 ans à poster des super trucs !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2021)

C'est bien ça la question !


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2021)

17 dans 5 jours


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2021)

8 + 9


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Plutôt 6+3+7+1

GIGGset!,!


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Le très vieux trooper de la horde 

Hi hi hon...


tutut


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Trois doigts et peu dautorcorrextion ....


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Le très vieux trooper de la horde
> 
> Hi hi hon...
> 
> ...




J'en connais un qui va se faire blaster!!!...


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2021)

Mickey 1 + 2 + 3 + 4


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Mickey, c’est pas un 3 vu de travers ?


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et nous priver ainsi de tes belles contributions à ce thread culte ???...
> 
> Et puis quoi, encore !!!...


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2021)

Et bien, mon concert de août 2021, décalé en août 2021 est maintenant décalé en août 2022 !
Tant que je perds pas mon ticket...


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Et bien, mon concert de août 2021, décalé en août 2021 est maintenant décalé en août 2022 !


Qui sera donc finalement décalé en 2022, 2022, 2022 2022, 2022, 20222022, 2022, 2022 2022, 2022, 20222022, 2022, 2022 2022, 2022, 20222022, 2022, 2022 2022, 2022, 20222022, 2022, 2022 2022, 2022, 20222022, 2022, 2022 2022, 2022, 20222022, 2022, 2022 2022, 2022, 20222022, 2022, 2022 2022, 2022, 20222022, 2022, 2022 2022, 2022, 20222022, 2022, 2022 2022, 2022, 2022*,*


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2021)

Tant que je conserve mon billet et que je peux aller le voir...


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Manque une virgule !


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Il manque une virgule !


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Il mange une virgule !


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Mange une virgule !


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2021)

Aller voir son billet ?


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2021)

gnagnagna je troll et j'ai pas de billet et je suis jalou et j'ai toujours pas de virgule


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Une virgule déambule en mules !


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

En mules, une virgule déambule !


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Virgule ?! Déambule en mules !?


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Mince !


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Virgule en mules déambule !


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Que de calculs


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Bidules


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Préambules


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

Pour tricoter un malheureux pull…


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2021)

En laine vierge d'alpaga filée sous le rouet de Ghandi


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2021)

je vais aller poster dans le forum photo pour poser une question sur du scan de tirages moyen format*...
hinhinhin le modo artiste va se retrouver bloqué là bas à répondre avec des virgules....


ET A MOI L'ULTRAFLOOD


* en fait, je sais même pas ou poster : art graphique, photo ? question au modo !!


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> En laine vierge d'alpaga filée sous le rouet de Ghandi





aCLR a dit:


> Pour tricoter un malheureux pull…


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Qu'est-ce qu'elle a changé Adjani !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> photo


@flotow


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Photo


aCLR a dit:


> @flotow


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> je vais aller poster dans le forum photo pour poser une question sur du scan de tirages moyen format*...
> hinhinhin le modo artiste va se retrouver bloqué là bas à répondre avec des virgules....


Voilà c'est ça bidule !
Vas donc là-bas faire des bulles !

À moi le mood
De l'ultraflood !

Tu y croiseras Virgule
La shooteuse de tarentules.

À moi le mood
De l'ultraflood

Et si tu croises une mule
disant : ces tirages sont nuls !

À moi le mood
De l'ultraflood

Je sortirai Hercule
Le déboucheur de canules

À moi le mood
De l'ultraflood

À moi le flood !
À moi le mood !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> ET A MOI L'ULTRAFLOOD


Alors ?!


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors ?!


Ben en fait, j’attends une photo de photos pour pouvoir expliquer mon soucis (des tirages moyen format tirés et reliés avec des attaches parisiennes — les tirages sont pour certains ondulés, donc comment les remettre à plat pour les scanner).
Bref, il me faut une photo pour montrer tout ça !

Je laisse donc ultra flood pour ce soir...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> je vais aller poster dans le forum photo pour poser une question sur du scan de tirages moyen format*...
> hinhinhin le modo artiste va se retrouver bloqué là bas à répondre avec des virgules....
> 
> 
> ...




Sans être le modo, je peux te répondre. 
"Arts graphiques" ou "Photo"???...

Mais poste donc plutôt dans le thread le plus technique de MacG : Ultraflood, évidemment !!!...

Flood, flood, flood... 
Flood et Ultraflood...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

Des tirages moyen format...
Des trucs à aplatir...
Des trucs et des bidules, des billets...
Tiens, je vous en fiche mon billet !...

Des trucs, des bidules, des virgules... 
Aplatir les trucs qui ondulent...

Reste donc donc dans le flood !...
Aux flots de vains mots qui débordent chante une ode !...
Aplatis le bidule qui ondule au marteau !...
Tire à volonté ta photo à l'eau et à l'iode !...
Ne sois pas ballot et rejoins l'Ultraflood!...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

Tout ce flood, oh my God!...
Serait-ce donc l'Ultraflood ?...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

Des trucs, des bidules, des virgules...
Ce flot, ce flood... 
Il faut faire une photo !!!...
C'est l'inondation !...
Tous ces mots, tout ce flood !...
Mais c'est donc l'Ultraflood !!!...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Un jour j'ai eu des bidibulles !


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Un jour j'ai eu des bidibulles !


Pas moi, mais mon frère oui. Du coup, je me suis rattrapé à l'age adulte, j'en ai acheté un pour moi seulement en brocante.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2021)

Na !


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Na !


Le modo qui triche


c’est pas beau à voir !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2021)

Modo POWER !


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2021)

Les 20° arrivent...
Et ouais, bye bye la neige !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2021)

Это тот, кто это говорит, кто есть!


----------



## boninmi (25 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Le modo qui triche
> 
> 
> c’est pas beau à voir !


Les boules rouges sont interdites !


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Это тот, кто это говорит, кто есть!


Волосатые носы!


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2021)

извините но перевернутыми буквами находятся в собачьей ветке


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2021)

poil aux tentacules (titi inside)


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2021)

Pas fier Google traduction


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pas fier Google traduction


Ça s’est vu !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Le modo qui triche
> 
> 
> c’est pas beau à voir !


Ouais… En plus l'oubli de virgule n'était pas à l'endroit où elle a été ajoutée !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

J'me suis cantonné à la virgule mais il manquait un autre signe !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Et celui-ci peut être au masculin ou au féminin !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Nous aurons droit à une seconde édition demain…


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Hin hin hin


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Это тот, кто это говорит, кто есть!


On dirait du _non thread relaxant et honnête_ !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

En moins lisible !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> кто





Toum'aï a dit:


> кто


C PA TOK TOK MÉ TIC TAC


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> En moins lisible !




Russophobe!!!... 



Bloc de spoiler



Je déconne, comme tu l'imagines !!!...


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Suis un peu Toum' !
Mince !

Y'en a qui s'donnent du mal !
(biggrin)


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Russophobe!!!...


J'te cause à toi ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> J'te cause à toi ?


Nan !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan !


Alors chuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> On dirait du _non thread relaxant et honnête_ !




Quand j'étudiais (un peu ) le russe, je n'ai jamais pensé à essayer de déchiffrer l'alphabet cyrillique avec un jeu de miroirs...  
Mais je doute fort que ça fonctionne !...


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2021)

Weekend


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Fin de semaine


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quand j'étudiais (un peu ) le russe, je n'ai jamais pensé à essayer de déchiffrer l'alphabet cyrillique avec un jeu de miroirs...
> Mais je doute fort que ça fonctionne !...


100% de réussite


----------



## peyret (25 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan !





> Fin de semaine





> Alors chuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


..ouh là là... qu'est-ce que tu fumes..... c'est de la bonne... ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Pas moi, mais mon frère oui. Du coup, je me suis rattrapé à l'age adulte, j'en ai acheté un pour moi seulement en brocante.


Te rappelles-tu du véhicule ?
Le bus des bidibulles !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> 100% de réussite


C'est où qu'on signe ?!


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Te rappelles-tu du véhicule ?
> Le bus des bidibulles !











​Allez hop !
On embarque !


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> 100% de réussite


on va t’appeler astrazeneca


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2021)

Mon frère avait ce bus également, mais ce n'est pas des Bidules, c'est Fisher Price.

Celui des Bidules, il est jaune


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Mon frère avait ce bus également, mais ce n'est pas des Bidules, c'est Fisher Price.
> 
> Celui des Bidules, il est jaune




Malédiction... 
J'ai confondu Fisher Price et Bidibulles...

La vieillesse (approchante) est un naufrage...


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai confondu Fisher Price et Bidibulles...


Ah bah BRAVO !!!


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Ce jouet ne donnerait-il pas une image négative des personnes aux cheveux roux ?

Je m'interroge !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

J'ai retrouvé…






…le jouet reçu à Noël qui donnait un avant-goût de Pâques !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ce jouet ne donnerait-il pas une image négative des personnes aux cheveux roux ?
> 
> Je m'interroge !




L'apologie des roues tout en véhiculant des représentations dégradantes des roux, ça ne tourne pas rond, et ça mériterait même que l'inventeur de ce jouet soit roué de coups !...


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> on va t’appeler *astrazeneca*


Mot compte triple

ET BIIIIM flotow passe devant !!!


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

peyret a dit:


> c'est de la bonne... ?


C'est du belge délivré sur ordonnance expresse de mon Grand Gourou !
Alors camembert 

Il m'a vaguement expliqué la composition et les effets du truc.
Et tout ce dont je me rappelle tient en une phrase.
Ça vient d'un labo de Kinshasa et c'est censé donner la banane.

Alors avant de se moquer, on se renseigne !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Et BIIIM aCLR repasse devant


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2021)




----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2021)




----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2021)




----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Hin hin hin
> 
> On est quel jour ?
> 
> NIOUBE !


Le jour du seigneur


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2021)




----------



## boninmi (1 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 221671


Ah Ah j'ai compris: un poisson chat.


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Le jour du seigneur


À votre bon cœur messieurs dames ! :baille:


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Le jour du seigneur


Le temps des soigneurs :hosto:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juillet 2022)

C'est calme ici ou c'est calme ?


----------



## boninmi (30 Juillet 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est calme ici ou c'est calme ?


Il y a plein d'autres endroits intéressants   






						Les aventures de Lucky et ses amis
					

Pistache :  :woot: ... Arrête Doudou ! ... :woot: ... Tu fais peur au chaton ! Il va se vautrer en bas de son escabeau ! o_O Doudou : Comme ça, il apprendra que rien ne vaut des coussinets moelleux pour amortir une bonne chute ! Les santiags, c'est de la m..... pour bobos impérialistes ! :mad...




					forums.macg.co
				









						Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.5].
					

On a déjà du mal à trouver du boulot pour tous les vivants...   Les nécrorobots feront les boulots que les vivants ne veulent pas faire.  (Ramasser les poubelles, faire la plonge au restaurant, etc...)  Nécrorobot, un métier d' avenir!!!




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est calme ici ou c'est calme ?


T'es pas sous l'eau en corse, ou en terrasse avec tonton ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Juillet 2022)

Nan, peu de vacances cet été. Direction maison de famille en Normandie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est calme ici ou c'est calme ?


Mortel de chez mortel !!!!   ... Même mes poilus s'emmerdent !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2022)

En plus, j'ai hésité avant de poster ici ... A quoi ça sert de flooder si ça n'emmerde personne !   ... 

Au moins, avec Moon, dans le fil sur l'Ukraine, on se remuait le sang !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2022)

Y'a juste dans les forums techniques que ça tressaille encore un peu (et encore, en mode zombi) ... Entre ceux qui ont effacé 10 fois leur DD par inadvertance et les homekits qui déraillent ... Même Macomaniac en a eu marre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2022)

Et voilà que j'en suis réduit à flooder dans la salle de jeux pour ne pas ankyloser mes petits doigts ! 
La déchéance, je vous dis ! ... Mais à choisir entre les forums techniques et la salle de jeux, j'ai vite choisi mon camp !   

Mais essayons de rester zen !!!!


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2022)

Viens jouer dans cékoi ce film !


----------



## gKatarn (31 Juillet 2022)

Ah non, pas ça !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2022)

désolé ! erreur de manip !


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La déchéance, je vous dis


----------



## patlek (1 Août 2022)

je viens vous cultiver un peu

Jean Floud​https://www.alamyimages.fr/photo-im...ark-realisateur-lewis-milestone-22182091.html
*Jean Esther Floud*, née McDonald le 3 novembre 1915 à Westcliff-on-Sea et morte le 28 mars 2013 à Oxford, est une sociologue de l'éducation et universitaire britannique. Elle est principale du Newnham College de Cambridge de 1972 à 1983.

Biographie​Jean Esther McDonald naît dans une famille de la classe ouvrière, à Westcliff-on-Sea, Essex. Son père est cordonnier et vendeur de chaussures1, et sa mère est vendeuse2. Elle commence ses études dans sa ville natale, puis sa famille s'installe en 1927 à Stoke Newington, au nord de Londres, et elle est élève boursière à la North Hackney Central School for Girls1.

Elle étudie la sociologie à la London School of Economics (LSE) auprès de David Glass, Thomas Humphrey Marshall, Morris Ginsberg et Karl Mannheim3. Elle obtient son diplôme et est lauréate du Hobhouse Memorial Prize, décerné pour son mémoire de maîtrise, en 19362. À la LSE, elle fait la connaissance de Peter Floud qu'elle épouse en 1938. Le couple s'inscrit au parti communiste2. Ils ont trois enfants1.

Jean Floud est directrice adjointe de l'éducation à Oxford (1940-1946), puis elle est assistante à la LSE (1947-1953) et maître de conférences à l'Institut d'éducation de l'université de Londres (1953-1962)3. Elle contribue à établir la sociologie de l'éducation comme un champ disciplinaire1. Elle est co-auteure, avec A.H. Halsey et F.M. Martin, de _Social Class and Educational Opportunity_ (1956). Cette étude, qui porte sur le 11+, examen d'entrée au lycée des élèves de 11 ans, dans des écoles de garçons de deux localités très contrastées sur le plan du milieu socioprofessionnel des familles, met en évidence les « relations subtiles et complexes » entre les réalisations de l'école et les facteurs liés au milieu socio-familial, et donc les « limites de la mobilité sociale »1. L'étude relève que l'examen défavorise les enfants de la classe ouvrière et que le système de la Grammar School entraîne de grandes inégalités de chance4. Les conclusions des auteurs ont nourri le débat sur la valeur et l'équité de l'examen 11+3.


Publications​
_Social Class and Educational Opportunity_, avec Arthur H. Halsey et F.M. Martin, 1956.
(coll.) _École et Société_, Librairie Marcel Rivière et Cie, 19585.
(co-dir.) _Education, Economy, and Society: A Reader in the Sociology of Education_, avec Arthur H. Halsey et C. Arnold Anderson, 19614.
_The Sociology of Education: A Trend Report and Bibliography_, 1965.
_Dangerousness and Criminal Justice_, avec Warren A. Young, Heinemann, 1981.

Distinctions​Floud est nommée commandeur de l'ordre de l'Empire britannique (CBE) lors des honneurs du Nouvel An 19761. Elle a refusé l'offre d'une pairie à vie du gouvernement travailliste de James Callaghan2.

Elle est nommée fellow d'honneur du Newnham College et de Nuffield College en 1983, et du Darwin College de Cambridge en 1986, et reçoit des doctorats _honoris causa_ de l'université de Leeds (1973), City University (1978) et de l'université de Londres (2003)1.
Son mari meurt en 1962, et elle prend un poste de fellow, c'est-à-dire d'enseignante-chercheuse, au Nuffield College d'Oxford (1962-1972). Elle est membre du comité qui établit le rapport Franks (1957). Ce rapport propose des réformes pour assurer une administration plus efficace de l'université d'Oxford. Elle est nommée en 1972 principale du Newnham College à Cambridge, fonction qu'elle occupe jusqu'en 19833. Elle prend sa retraite à Oxford, où elle meurt le 28 mars 2013, à 97 ans.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> je viens vous cultiver un peu


En fait, on en n'a rien à flood !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Août 2022)

C'était l'instant culturel du flood.


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2022)

faut mettre le bazaaaaaarrrr


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2022)

Mon correcteur me dit qu'il manque un 'a' à 'bazaaaaaarrrr'


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mon correcteur me dit qu'il manque un 'a' à 'bazaaaaaarrrr'


Bizarre le mien me dit un "r".


----------



## loustic (2 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mon correcteur me dit qu'il manque un 'a' à 'bazaaaaaarrrr'


Si c'est celui de l'Hôtel de Ville, il manque de euros.


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Ispaisse de cunnard !!!

Les mastodontes… Ils représentent une centaine d’entreprises ! Pas de pauvres automobilistes qui se déplacent dans de grosses bagnoles !!! Sauf que… T’as pas les burnes ! Et pas plus de cerveau ! C’est tellement plus simple de s’attaquer aux utilisateurs d’un système…


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> utilisateurs d’un système


À tous les coups… En plus ! J’suis sûr que tu surfes sur Chrome sous Android ! Doublement cunnard !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!
Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!
Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!
Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!
Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Des types pareils… Je te les soignerais à la sauce Nicholson dans vol au-dessus d’un nid de coucous ! Ça nous ferait des vacances !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Emmerder les gens à ce point ! C’est pas permis !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Décérébré·e·s !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Néo-militant·e·s de murde !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Pffffff…


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Taka taka tak…


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Ziiiiiiiiiig… BOUM !!!!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!


aCLR a dit:


> Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Test !!!


aCLR a dit:


> Qu’est-ce que ça m’énerve !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Bof…


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Bof…


Reste que ça m’énerve !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Reste que ça m’énerve !!!


VRAIMENT !!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> VRAIMENT !!!


Vraiment, vraiment !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Vraiment, vraiment !


À un point…


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> À un point…


Que tu n’imagines pas !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Que tu n’imagines pas !


Ou si peu !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou si peu !


Quoique… À la longue…


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Quoique… À la longue…


Le message peut passer !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Le message peut passer !


Hé hé


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Hé hé


Et ce n’est pas les absents qui me donneront tort !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et ce n’est pas les absents qui me donneront tort !









Un café d’accord ! Mais un café Stentor !


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2022)

Avec ou sans bromure ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Avec ou sans bromure ?


Effectivement ! Je crois qu'un peu (beaucoup) de bromure ne lui ferait pas de tort !


----------



## gKatarn (5 Août 2022)

Tu veux du Lexomil aCLR ? Je te sens énervé.


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Un Lé


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Un Xo


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Un Mil


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Un Lexomil


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Pour pas se faire de bile


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2022)

ça y est, on l'a perdu


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Turlututu !!!


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Tirlititi !


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Torlototo !


----------



## ScapO (6 Août 2022)

Tu sais que lexo et alcool c'est pas top ? hein tu le sais ? hein ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2022)




----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Je relance d’un…


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Tirlititi !



Chapeau pointi


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Torlototo !


Chapeau pointo


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2022)

/me ouvre le petit chablis qui est au frais


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me ouvre le petit chablis qui est au frais


/me a oublié de mettre le sien au frais…


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Shame on me !


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Un rouge avec le couscous… Bof !


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Du coup… Eau minérale !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Août 2022)

J'om perdu mon pépin en r'venant d'la fouèreu
L'avè oun bec d'vouère, des baleines d'acier entourées de souè nouèreu
J'om perdu mon pépin en r'venant d'la fouèreu
En r'venant d'la fouère de Saint-Germain, J'om perdu mon pépin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'om perdu mon pépin en r'venant d'la fouèreu
> L'avè oun bec d'vouère, des baleines d'acier entourées de souè nouèreu
> J'om perdu mon pépin en r'venant d'la fouèreu
> En r'venant d'la fouère de Saint-Germain, J'om perdu mon pépin


J'adore !   

Faut absolument préserver les dialectes locaux ! 

Chez nous, c'est le patois picard qui tient le haut du pavé ... Je ne passe pas une journée sans parler "chti" ... 

Particularité de mon patelin : Tu entres dans un magasin et automatiquement tu dis "Bonjour" à tout le monde ... et tout le monde te répond !

Si une personne se trouve dans le magasin, tu dis simplement "bonjour" - si plusieurs personnes se trouvent dans le magasin, tu dis "bonjour's" (bonjour au pluriel - prononcer bonjourse") ! 
Et, tradition oblige, si quelqu'un rentre dans le magasin sans rien dire ... il y a toujours quelqu'un pour s'écrier : "Tiens ! v'la un parisien !" ... 

Et ... ça nous fait rire !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2022)

La semaine dernière, je m'étais légèrement tordu la cheville ... Je sors de chez moi en boitillant légèrement quand j'entends un vieux voisin gueuler : "Et alors fieu, té tché su tin ka ?" - traduction : t'es tombé sur ton chat ? ... trop bon !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Août 2022)

Pendant les vendanges...

Buvons un coup ma serpette est perdue, mais le manche, mais le mancheeuu...
Buvons un coup ma serpette est perdue, mais le manche est revenu !

A
Bava za ka ma sarpatte a parda, ma la macha, ma la machaaa
Bava za ka ma sarpatte a parda, ma la macha a ravana !

E
Beve ze ke me serpete e perde, me le meche, me le mecheee
Beve ze ke me serpete e perde, me le meche e revene !

I, O, U, (Y)
Puis, ON, OI, OU, AI, OUI, IA...
à l'infini


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

A


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

E


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

I


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

O


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

U


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

Y


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2022)

Quand je pense que personne ne nous croit quand on dit que la drogue, c'est mal.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand je pense que personne ne nous croit quand on dit que la drogue, c'est mal.


Je doute que ce soit la drogue ...

A mon avis :


soit il s'emmerde comme un rat mort entre 2 et 3 H du mat ...
soit il n'a pas digéré son couscous ...
soit il est pétri de remords après avoir mangé de l'agneau ...


----------



## boninmi (9 Août 2022)

... soit il est pétri de remords d'être modo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> ... soit il est pétri de remords d'être modo


Je ne crois pas !   

Notre chance, c'est que, ce faisant, il est tout-à-fait prévisible !
Il fait son dernier tour de garde entre 1H et 3H ... Donc, si tu veux poster la grosse connerie hors charte, t'as intérêt à le faire après 3H ... comme ça t'es tranquille jusqu'à midi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2022)

Poster des voyelles séparées dans l'ultraflood à cette heure là !   ... C'est vraiment pour dire : "Attention les gars, je suis là, en ligne et je rode à l'affût du moindre pas de travers" ... 

ça me rappelle le temps de l'internat où la nuit tu avais le pion qui visitait les dortoirs à l'improviste pour vérifier que tes mains étaient bien au-dessus des couvertures ! 

Dans chaque dortoir il y avait une pancarte sur laquelle il était indiqué : *vos* mains au-dessus des couvertures ... cette pancarte indiquait bien "*vos* mains" ... il n'était nulle part fait mention de celles des autres !!!!!!


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

Vous causez de qui ?!


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2022)

Kate, bien sur


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

Aaaaaaaah ! Ok…


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

Mes oreilles sifflaient…


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

D’où ma question…


----------



## boninmi (9 Août 2022)

La réponse est non.


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2022)

Non d'une pipe !


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

C’est ce que j’ai ouïs dire !


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

A E


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

E I


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

I O


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

O U


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

U Y


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

Y A


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2022)

Y A MARRE !!!


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

Oooooooh !?


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

Une nouvelle page !?


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

A


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

Ca


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

Jou


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2022)

Et


----------



## peyret (10 Août 2022)

...merde...


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

É


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

Lé


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

Bo


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2022)

Re


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2022)

Euh...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Août 2022)

Gabuzomeu ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

I


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Doi


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Ne


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

I


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Gua


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Ne


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

C’est mieux


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Ou meuh


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Euh


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Euh


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Ça va encore jaser sous les claviers


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Euh


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

*Ris*


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Oups !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Bold !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Gold !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Goldstar !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Mastar !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2022)

Il faudra un jour se pencher sur les motivations profondes et intimes d'un modo qui poste des borborygmes et des incongruités en plein milieu de la nuit sur l'ultra-flood - Bon ! Vous me direz qu'on est dans l'ultra-flood, qu'il est modo et qu'à ce titre, il ne risque pas grand chose malgré son devoir d'exemplarité ... et vous aurez raison !

Mais quand même !  

J'avoue, dans le même ordre d'idée, qu'il serait intéressant d'analyser les intentions de celui qui poste des photos de chats qui parlent, et en plus, affublés de santiags sur un forum dédié à la technique informatique ! 

Alors ? Quelle différence entre poster des "Euh - Meuh - Beuh - Bibi - Bouh etc..." à la suite l'un de l'autre à 2H du mat et des photos de poilus débiles avec le running gag des santiags dans le portfolio ?

A première vue, rien ... chacun est libre de choisir son mode d'expression comme il le sent ! et c'est une liberté inaliénable, du moins dans l'ultra-flood !

En ce qui me concerne (car, vous l'aurez compris, c'est de moi qu'il s'agit !) la différence se situe dans le respect du lecteur et la finalité de l'acte, à savoir susciter au moins *un* sourire par jour chez *un* lecteur ... car, le sourire devient une denrée rare et chère par les temps qui courent ...

Je doute que les "Euh - Meuh - Beuh - Bibi - Bouh etc..." aient le même effet ! ... Mais, je peux me tromper ! Surtout qu'il nous avait habitué à d'autres traits d'humour que ces onomatopées dont le sens m'échappe encore ! 

Mais bon ! Comme je disais plus haut : "chacun fait ce qu'il veut !"


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Hein ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça va encore jaser sous les claviers


T'avais pas tort ! Je n'ai pas résisté !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Stentor !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Hé hé


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Ha ha


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Ho ho


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Hi hi


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Hu hu


----------



## boninmi (11 Août 2022)

Hy hy


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2022)

Ca ne s'arrange pas.
La canicule semble avoir des effets délétères sur les neurones, entre autre, de certains rouennais amateurs d'agneau.


----------



## boninmi (11 Août 2022)

Il cherche à se faire bannir pour rejoindre Jura, et d'autres ancêtres perdus de recherche.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2022)

Attention les gars !   ... Surtout ne tombez pas dans le piège ! 

Il fait le marrant comme ça (enfin ! si on veut !  ), mais faites un pas de traviole n'importe où et il vous tombera sur le râble à défaut de pouvoir le faire sur une côte d'agneau ! 

En plus, je le soupçonne de maltraitance de chatons ... _"Tiens mon petit ! Tu veux des santiags, des belles tout cuir comme les poilus du haut ? Et bien ... T'en auras pas !!!"_ ... et de laisser ce pauvre chaton se noyer dans sa bave en consultant le portfolio ! 

Tel le satyre opérant dans les tragédies antiques, il rôde dans les couloirs du forum cherchant une proie à sa portée, se nourrissant de lampyres ou de fennecs agonisants dans l'extrême solitude du lieu, tout en cherchant le graal que, par définition, il ne trouvera jamais ... (Bon, je me laisse un peu aller là ! )

Tout ça pour dire : Méfiez-vous les gars !!!!


----------



## boninmi (11 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Attention les gars !   ... Surtout ne tombez pas dans le piège !


Tant fait pas. Y en a qui nous prennent pour des perdreaux de l'année parce qu'ils s'étaient inscrits avant nous et qu'il pouvaient jouer les durs avant que ça devienne un site commercial, mais c'est fini tout ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tant fait pas. Y en a qui nous prennent pour des perdreaux de l'année parce qu'ils s'étaient inscrits avant nous et qu'il pouvaient jouer les durs avant que ça devienne un site commercial, mais c'est fini tout ça


Ouais !   

Le pouvoir au petit peuple pacifique des forums ! et ... fuck "La Horde®" ...


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Plouf !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Plouf !


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2022)

J'appelle les secours, on a perdu a CLR


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'appelle les secours, on a perdu a CLR


Pas la peine ! On n'a qu'à l'achever ... ...


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Oui !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Non !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Oui !!!


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Non !!!


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Ouiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Nooooooooon !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Yaka !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2022)

Faukon !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2022)

Bon ! Ne resteront que le pieu, le crucifix et l'eau bénite pour arranger les choses !  

Cela me donne l'occasion de ressortir la blague éculée (ne pas ajouter de "n" siouplaît !) :


Hola ! Il est où Dracula ????
Trop tard ! A cette heure il est déjà au pieu ! mpffffff !


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon ! Ne resteront que le pieu, le crucifix et l'eau bénite pour arranger les choses !


…


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

BCD


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

FGH


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

JKLMN


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

PQRST


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

VWX


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

Z


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

Zorrooooooo !?


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

(Don Diego de la Vega)


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

Son nom…


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

Il le signe…


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

À…


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

La pointe…


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

De son épéééée…


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

D’un Z…


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

XWV


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

TSRQP


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

NMLKJ


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

HGF


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

DCB


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

B comme Bonbons !


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

(la trêve des confiseurs ?)


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

Écrivez votre réponse…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2022)

... Purée ! J'attrape de l'urticaire quand je vois l'avatar de "l'homme à la pipe" ... Quand je me regarde dans le miroir, je ressemble à un "billet à gratter" ... ou comment passer de sanguin à sans gain ! 

J'avais pensé signaler tous ses messages incongrus, mais le problème réside dans le fait, qu'étant le modo de la terrasse, c'est lui qui va recevoir les signalements et dès lors, je m'expose à une "frappe préventive" - très à la mode actuellement - qui m'empêcherait de récriminer à l'aise ! 

Et, croyez-moi ... il en est capable !


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Purée ! J'attrape de l'urticaire quand je vois l'avatar de "l'homme à la pipe" ... Quand je me regarde dans le miroir, je ressemble à un "billet à gratter" ... ou comment passer de sanguin à sans gain !
> 
> J'avais pensé signaler tous ses messages incongrus, mais le problème réside dans le fait, qu'étant le modo de la terrasse, c'est lui qui va recevoir les signalements et dès lors, je m'expose à une "frappe préventive" - très à la mode actuellement - qui m'empêcherait de récriminer à l'aise !
> 
> Et, croyez-moi ... il en est capable !


Ah .


----------



## Romuald (13 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ah .


Beuh


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ah .


Et en plus, "il" est contagieux !


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ah .





Romuald a dit:


> Beuh





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et en plus, "il" est contagieux !


Con ... tagieux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Con ... tagieux.


J'ai pas osé !!!!!


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

Hé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Hé


Ne t'en fais pas et laisse tomber !
*Jamais* plus tu n'auras une réponse quelconque de ma part à un de tes posts !


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

Ah ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

Oh !


----------



## peyret (13 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Hé


*MERDE....*


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

Oh ?


----------



## peyret (13 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Oh !


*HISSE...*


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

Ah !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Août 2022)

Combien pour ce p'tit chien dans la vitrine ?
Wouf ! wouf !


----------



## peyret (13 Août 2022)




----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2022)

Wouaf !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

Flaad !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

Fleed !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

Fliid !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

Fluud !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

Flyyd !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

Floyd !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

Flood !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)




----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

O_o


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

o_O


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

O_o


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

o_O


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2022)

Tagada tsoin tsoin...

Extrèmement difficile, voire impossible, de parler à une pipe narquoise


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

Ah ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Août 2022)

Ô solé mio...


----------



## ScapO (14 Août 2022)

Sta 'n fronte a te…


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Août 2022)

No é com no é,
A mio cha qu'ête pi...
é pi ta, té co?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Août 2022)

Un coup de blaster peut-être ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Août 2022)

Oui, mais ghetto...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Août 2022)

Y a pas ça dans les armureries de l'Empire.


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

L’Empire inspire


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

L’Empire transpire


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

L’Empire expire


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, mais ghetto...





gKatarn a dit:


> Y a pas ça dans les armureries de l'Empire.




Heureusement !
Les armureries de l'Empire doivent être bien rangées. Et je suppose qu'on n'y trouve que des armes.

Et pas des appareils destinés à écouter de la musique comme le *Ghetto-Blaster*... 

Mais on peut comprendre qu'un modo auquel il ne reste plus qu'un crâne préhistorique soit tenté de cultiver parfois une certaine nostalgie...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les armureries de l'Empire doivent être bien rangées. Et je suppose qu'on n'y trouve que des armes.



Rangées au cordeau. Eh oui, armurerie, armes, même racine, c'est logique qu'on n'y trouve pas des modos à pipe 


Human-Fly a dit:


> Et pas des appareils destinés à écouter de la musique comme le *Ghetto-Blaster*...



Le Trooper n'a beau être qu'un trooper, il sait ce qu'est un ghetto-blaster, ce n'est pas destiné à écouter de la musique mais à faire chier ses voisins


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rangées au cordeau. Eh oui, armurerie, armes, même racine, c'est logique qu'on n'y trouve pas des modos à pipe
> 
> 
> Le Trooper n'a beau être qu'un trooper, il sait ce qu'est un ghetto-blaster, ce n'est pas destiné à écouter de la musique mais à faire chier ses voisins




Merci. 

Tu m'apprends un truc sur @Toum'aï !...


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2022)

Avant de s'exprimer, le modo devrait tourner sept fois sa pipe dans la bouche...


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2022)

Psssst ?!


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2022)

…


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Pssssssssssst ?!


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

…


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Août 2022)

alèm est dans les limbes


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2022)

... il ne supporte pas la pipe ?


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2022)

Il est où patlek ?


----------



## peyret (17 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

Je surveille...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Il est où patlek ?


En 3 lettres ?


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

Je rode!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je rode!!!


Fais gaffe ! 
T'es pas le seul à rôder ! 






Tu risques de te prendre un ban ... ... de sardines ! ​


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu risques de te prendre un ban ... ... de sardines !








MMMmmmrrrhhhrrrrrrrhh....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2022)

Fais aussi gaffe de ne pas tomber sur l'Attila des mers, à savoir *l'orque de barbarie *... Celui-là, nager entre deux eaux, il sait faire !!!!! 
Et en plus il est sans pitié !


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

Qu'il y vienne l' orque de barbarie...







J' en ferais mon petit-déjeuner !


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu risques de te prendre un ban ...​






aCLR a dit:


> L’Empire transpire


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2022)

Mère-grand, que vous avez de grandes dents !


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Miam !


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Miam !





SOIFFARD!!!!!


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

Je vais flooder (pour la bonne cause!)


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

Les ravages!!! ...


----------



## Romuald (17 Août 2022)

tant qu'à floudre, autant le faire de façon à ce que ce soit lisible...
Tes images ne tiennent pas sur mon 24"

T'as d'la veine de pas être dans portfolio


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tes images ne tiennent pas sur mon 24"



Ha ouais, mais bon... si je dois tenir compte des miséreux...

Tiens là, l' image, là, elle est pas trop luxueuse pour ton Mac antediluvien ?


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

Faut positiver un peu;


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

Floodons....


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

Un poster... c' est mieux...


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

Ultrafloodons!!!!


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

Meme aux USA!!!


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tes images ne tiennent pas sur mon 24"



Tu as un petit 24" passe ça s'affiche bien sur mon 13"


----------



## Romuald (17 Août 2022)

Il ne serait pas retina ton 13, par hasard ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Ça devient technique…


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Il ne serait pas retina ton 13, par hasard ?



Même pas, c'est un MBA 13" de 2014. Mais mon prochain MBP de dans pas longtemps sera retina, lui.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça devient technique…



C'est moins alcoolique


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

ffllloooooooodddddddddddd!!!


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)




----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est moins alcoolique


Je le concède


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

En couleur…




…j’existe !?


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Ça manque d’éléphants roses !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Allez !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Au boulot !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Détourage…


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Incrustation…


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Partage !


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

asap !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Je suis votre lumière !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Ha ha ha


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

​


aCLR a dit:


> Ça manque d’éléphants roses !!!​



Tu devrais avoir honte!!!!

POCHTRON!!!!!!​


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Je vous guide sur le chemin


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Hop hop hop !


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Suis les consignes !!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Pas celles des bouteilles, hein !


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Oooooooooh ! Ma tête !


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2022)

Next !?


----------



## patlek (17 Août 2022)

J' ai assez floodé


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Petit joueur !!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Petit…


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Joueur !!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeu…


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit…


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Joueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeur


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig grin


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

_Patlek est un p’tit joueur !_


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> _Patlek est un p’tit joueur !_


_Patlek est un p’tit joueur !_


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> _Patlek est un p’tit joueur !_
> 
> 
> aCLR a dit:
> ...


_Patlek est un p’tit joueur !_


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2022)

Tout petit


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2022)

Sept fois ça suffit cette fois ! Pas tourner la pipe dans la bouche 777...777 fois
pipobec


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Croc!!







Une toute petite bouchée !! toute toute petite!!!


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Avec les potes.






Bien. Je déclare la réunion ouverte

Pretons-serment

Je suis un gentil requin, pas une machine a tuer

Si je veux changer cette image, je dois changer moi-meme

Les modérateurs sont nos amis, on n'y touche plus

Sauf les Bob dobbs


Les Bob Dobbs! Ça se croit si mignon!


Aujourd'hui, l'Étape 5: Inviter un ami modérateur!!

Vous avez vos amis? Moi, oui


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Trop long !


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Regarde toi au moins!!


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

*Flood !!!*


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Drame de l' alcoolisme:


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Il est question de SHARK !


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

End of the flood.


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Faut que je pense aux autres. 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Purée ! J'attrape de l'urticaire quand je vois l'avatar de "l'homme à la pipe" ... Quand je me regarde dans le miroir, je ressemble à un "billet à gratter" ... ou comment passer de sanguin à sans gain !




A l' overdose d' "homme à la pipe" que ça pourrait créer!!


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Je vais aller frayer ailleurs avec mes potes.


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Voilà, des gens plein ... de bon sens!!!







"Droit de boire ce qui nous plait, quand ça nous plait"
"Liberté individuelle"​


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Vendredi dernier, j' ai croisé une bande avec ses t-shirt, et ils avaient aussi le brassard. 
j' ai failli me laisser tromper:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Faut que je pense aux autres.
> A l' overdose d' "homme à la pipe" que ça pourrait créer!!


 ... C'est bien d'y penser ! Mais c'est trop tard ! ... 
Argh !  ...


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... C'est bien d'y penser ! Mais c'est trop tard ! ...
> Argh !  ...




*REGARDE PAS L' IMAGE QUI SUIT!!!!!*​


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

MMMMmrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2022)

Donc, on a un modo alcolo qui floude la nuit et un membre expert qui fait une fixette sur le modo alcolo qui floude le reste du temps. 
Right ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Noooooooooooooooo !


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Mais non.

End of the flood (2)


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Donc, on a un modo alcolo


 Et il fume, en plus!!!!


----------



## peyret (18 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Et il fume, en plus!!!!


... en plus, on sait pas ce qu'il met dans sa pipe, de l'alcool à bruler, va t'en savoir.....


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

peyret a dit:


> en plus, on sait pas ce qu'il met dans sa pipe



Ouais!!!! EN PLUS!!!!


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Et puis:







Il a une drôle de tete.





​


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Donc, on a un modo alcolo qui floude la nuit et un membre expert qui fait une fixette sur le modo alcolo qui floude le reste du temps.
> Right ?


Et un modo qui flood le flood


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Flooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Floood!!


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

ffllouuudeu


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

End of flood (3)


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

aCLR ... une Sainte!


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

Les bons conseils:


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2022)

End of flood (4)


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Gna gna gna


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

À table !


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Gné ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

À taaaaaableeeeeeeeeeeu !?


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Ça tombe bien !


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

J’ai faim


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Next !


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Paaaaaaaaaaaaatriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick !!!!!!!!


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

#désolé


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Quoique…


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Big grin


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

smug grin


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> À table !




Force pas trop sur la bouteille.

Pas plus de 3 bouteilles par repas

Garde l' espoir>


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2022)

End of flood (5)


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2022)

Il y avait la version là, mais pour le coeur de Zebig, elle est pas recommandée...


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2022)

Ou celle ci, mais là, il faut etre sur que quelqu'un est a coté de Zebig avec un débrifi... un débrilli... un defilli... un débrilli...

Un débrillifilli... un débrifillarteur!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2022)

End of flood (6)


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2022)

Merci patlek
On reste pas sec
Sans interdiction
De la modération
Voici l'ultraflood
Où on lève le coude


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2022)

Moi, ce que j' aime, c' est le flood glacial.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Ou celle ci, mais là, il faut etre sur que quelqu'un est a coté de Zebig avec un débrifi... un débrilli... un defilli... un débrilli...
> 
> Un débrillifilli... un débrifillarteur!!!!!!!!!!​


Mon Dieu !!!!!   ...


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> En couleur…
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 264781
> 
> ...




Je tiens a rectifier!!!


C' est mensonger!!!

Les vraies couleurs...


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2022)

Oui c'est le sous-génie


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Pshiiit !


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Glou


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Glou


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Aaaaaaah !


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Glou


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Glou


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Aaaaaah !


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Glou



T'as pas pris ta poudre de MONTAVON !!


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2022)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2022)

Encore une belle journée !?


----------



## Romuald (20 Août 2022)




----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2022)

Ooooooooooooooh !?


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2022)

aCLR replied hier à 14h28


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2022)

aCLR replied aujourd’hui à 02:46


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2022)

aCLR replied hier à 19:29


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2022)

aCLR replied il y a 1 minute


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2022)

aCLR replied il y a un instant


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraFLOU

ultraCLR


----------



## boninmi (22 Août 2022)

ultraC..


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2022)

Cédille


----------



## boninmi (22 Août 2022)

"Oh matin quel réveil
Mâtin quel réveille matin"
S'écrie le Russe blanc de peur
"Pour une sonnerie
C'est une belle çonnerie!"


----------



## Powerdom (22 Août 2022)

Il ressemble à Zelinsky non ?


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraFLOU


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraCLR


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraCASSIER


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraFIQUANT


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraVAILLEUR


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraPU


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraGI-COMIQUE


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraTRAJET


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraMWAY


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraCTEUR


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraVERSIN


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraDITIONALISTE


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraPÉZOÏDAL


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

ultraLALA


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2022)

Besoin d'un ultraDUCTEUR ?


----------



## peyret (22 Août 2022)

ultra maco ma niaque


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2022)

Dingue !


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Dongue !


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Ding dong !


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

mdr !!!


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Les cloches…


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Pâques…


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Mais pas que !?


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Ding dong !


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

aCLR replied à 02:00


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Ding dong !
Ding dong !


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

L’horloge parlante…


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Au quatrième top…


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Il sera…


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

02:02


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Awesome


----------



## gKatarn (23 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Pâques…



Tu es en retard.

Ou en avance, ça dépend.


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

Nager dans l'ultraviolet


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

en jouant de la guitare à ultrasons


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

pas trop fort


----------



## boninmi (23 Août 2022)

Il y avait les fils à maco, maintenant on sait qu'il y a un flot accéléré.


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Ah ?!


----------



## patlek (23 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (23 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (23 Août 2022)

End of flood (7)


----------



## patlek (23 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça manque d’éléphants roses !!!​


----------



## patlek (23 Août 2022)

End of flood (8)


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2022)

/mode vieux con
C'était drôle, ça ne l'est plus.
Je te suggère de changer de pseudo. monomaniac conviendrait assez bien, et en plus ça rappelerait des souvenirs à certains nostalgiques.
/mode


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

Les


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

mots


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

des


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

rateurs


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

bloquent


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

les


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

forts


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

hommes


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2022)

parfois


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2022)

Rhôooooooooo !?


----------



## patlek (24 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> /mode vieux con​



Et la bdevise???


----------



## patlek (24 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (24 Août 2022)

End of flood (9)


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2022)

Hôoooooooooooo !?


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2022)

24156 !


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2022)

Yes !?


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2022)

24158


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2022)

Yes !?


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2022)




----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2022)

Next !


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2022)

Dure journée !?


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2022)

Et la journée dure !?


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2022)

Dur…


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2022)

Trop dur !?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2022)

Non non. 

Je me disais qu'avec notre faible effectif, peut-être aggravé par le mois d'août, notre petite faune mangéenne du Bar semble plutôt assez en forme.

@patlek : je suis en train de devenir fan de tes photomontages et de tes dessins !...


----------



## patlek (24 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> @patlek : je suis en train de devenir fan de tes photomontages et de tes dessins !...




Comme l'a fait remarquer Romuald, le stock d'images sympa à détourner, se réduit sérieusement.

J' aime bien les pubs vintages, mais j' ai fait le tour a peu près de ce que je pouvais trouver.


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2022)

Mais quel dommage !!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Comme l'a fait remarquer Romuald, le stock d'images sympa à détourner, se réduit sérieusement.
> 
> J' aime bien les pubs vintages, mais j' ai fait le tour a peu près de ce que je pouvais trouver.




Pas grave, tu m'as bien fait marrer, avec tes photomontages comme avec tes dessins.


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh
2 muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Ça ne soulage pas !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Mais Pierre Soulages !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Comme son œuvre…


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

JE SUIS DANS LE NOIR !?!?!?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Profond !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Nanotexturé !


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

À la mode d’Anish Kapoor !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Profond !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

TRÈS !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Pour trait !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Ligne claire…


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

…


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Me changer les idées n’y fera rien !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Cerveau de poule !?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

(le dernier message s’adresse à moi, votre bien-aimé modérateur, hein, ne prenez pas cette remarque pour vous, même si comme moi vous oubliez ce dont vous vous detournez, non, le contenu du précédent post m’est bel et bien destiné)


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2022)

Un cerveau de poule suffit pour démontrer que la poule est capable d'intelligence. Au moins un peu, mais d'un certain point de vie c'est fondamental.

Ça me rappelle une expérience dans je ne sais plus quelle domaine de la psychologie expérimentale.
On commence par donner à la poule des graines à son goût dans un petit récipient.
Puis on place entre la poule et son récipient plein de bonnes graines un grillage.
La poule contourne le grillage et accède à ses graines.

Le commentaire de l'expérience nous dit que la capacité à emprunter un détour pour obtenir ce qu'on veut constitue une preuve d'intelligence, et que la question du détour est familière aux personnes s'intéressant à l'intelligence.

Ce sont de vieux souvenirs... Peut-etre le traité de Psychologie Générale de Fraisse et Piaget... Du coup, si c'est ça, le tôme 6 ou le tôme 7... Enfin bref, le segment consacré à l'intelligence.


Tout ça pour dire que ce n'est pas si mal, un cerveau de poule !


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

SPAM !?!?!?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

BAN !?!?!?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2022)

Je vent les euvres de Fraisse et Piaget pour pas chair !
100 000 € pour lédission de lucs intégrall originalle avec sertifika d'authenticité. 

Paillable en bitcoins à mon compte au yles ķahiman. Mais je prefaire les dolarts amerikins ou lait zeuros.

C'est une afère !!!...
Si vou naites pas satisfai de la transaction, moi, je le serai !!!...


----------



## flotow (25 Août 2022)

Le requin contourne aussi le grillage ?
Une poule peut elle manger un requin ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Une poule peut elle manger un requin ?


je pense que oui. Tout dépend du nombre de morceaux


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

Ou alors...

On repart de zéro!!!


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

Et toc!


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

Etc....






Etecétéraaa... éééééttteeuuuuuucéééétéééérrraaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

End of flood (11)


----------



## flotow (25 Août 2022)

Fait le pour tout les avatars, ça t’occupera


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

...


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

End of flood (12)


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

Rencontre au sommet!!!


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

On s'y perd au niveau consommation


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

C' est beau l' amitié////


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

Autre version, avec un invité belge.....


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

Ultra
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
floodons une derniere fois...


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

End of flood (13)


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

Autre candidat a avoir obtenu son brevet. (Félicitations!!!!)


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

Image détournée de:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un cerveau de poule suffit pour démontrer que la poule est capable d'intelligence.



Et un cerveau d'oeuf ? Passe on ne sait toujours pas qui est arrivé en premier entre la poule et l'oeuf.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et un cerveau d'oeuf ? Passe on ne sait toujours pas qui est arrivé en premier entre la poule et l'oeuf.



Je ne parierais pas cher sur le cerveau de l'œuf...   
Quand à l'ordre d'arrivée entre l'oeuf et la poule... Question réputée insoluble...
Je parierais quand même que l'oeuf est arrivé premier... Peut-être parce qu'en théorie il roule plus vite et mieux que la poule... 
Mais pas que, en fait.


----------



## boninmi (25 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne parierais pas cher sur le cerveau de l'œuf...
> Quand à l'ordre d'arrivée entre l'oeuf et la poule... Question réputée insoluble...
> Je parierais quand même que l'oeuf est arrivé premier... Peut-être parce qu'en théorie il roule plus vite et mieux que la poule...
> Mais pas que, en fait.


Oui, mais c'était un œuf de dinosaure à plumes.


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

WooooooooooooooooooooooW !?!?!?!?


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

@patounet le sujet des piliers du bar… Y-as-tu pensé ?!


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)

Hé hé


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> @patounet le sujet des piliers du bar…​



Avec tes copains de boisson ???






A la douzieme chopine
L'orateur s'est effondré (12 chopines; p'tit joueur)
Sa raison, on le devine
A depuis longtemps sombré.

Armand Gaboriaud
​


----------



## boninmi (25 Août 2022)

Armand GADON


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

"Maitresse, lequel est le votre maintenant?"


(traduction google)​


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

End of flood (14)


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

Les poivrots....


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

End of flood (15)


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

On a un nouveau participant!











						[PVAP] Postez vos autres photos (de vacances ou autres)
					

@flotow  C'est une photo de dessous l'aéroport ?  Oui




					forums.macg.co


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

End of flood (16)


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

Il fait son drôle...


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

End of flood (17)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2022)

... Mais patlek !!!!! ... ...  ...  ...  ...


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais patlek !!!!!​



Je sais... jai honte... mais... je continue!!!!

Donc , pour revenir à=






						[PVAP] Postez vos autres photos (de vacances ou autres)
					

@flotow  C'est une photo de dessous l'aéroport ?  Oui




					forums.macg.co


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

Suite (hips!)


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)




----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

La Bretagne, son folklore, ses habitants...


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

End of flood (18)


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

On arrive à la conclusion.

Le slogan qui nous rassemble tous!...​


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2022)

End of the flood.​


----------



## flotow (25 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> On arrive à la conclusion.
> 
> Le slogan qui nous rassemble tous!...​
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 265295


C’est discret !


----------



## flotow (25 Août 2022)

C’est quand même mal détouré !


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2022)

Poil au nez !?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> C’est quand même mal détouré !


Mais lui, au moins, il me fait marrer !


----------



## patlek (26 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> C’est quand même mal détouré !​



La souris tremble, à cause de la bière!


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> La souris tremble, à cause de la bière!
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 265307​




Tant que tu n'as pas détouré à la hache (comme moi), ça va...
Parce qu'une hache qui aurait tremblé,  ça aurait été dangereux... 


Merci de m'avoir tant fait marrer ces derniers jours !


----------



## boninmi (26 Août 2022)

On va pouvoir de nouveau bouffer du modo









						La pénurie de moutarde touche à sa fin !
					

Absente des rayons depuis plusieurs semaines, la moutarde devrait faire son retour à la rentrée dans les supermarchés selon TF1. Premier fournisseur de graines, le Canada a connu une sécheresse extraordinaire en 2021 expliquant, en partie, cette pénurie dans les rayons.  C’est un retour attendu...




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

Comme disait l’autre…


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

_Elle est pas bonne ma viande ?!_


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

_Pour que ayez besoin de moutarde !?_


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

_J’ai été bien nourrit !?_


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

_Trop parfois…_


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

_Souvent en fait !?_


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

_En fait…_


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

_Vous faites…_


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

_La fête !?_


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

[feu d’artifices]


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

[confettis]


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

_Tirlititi !?_


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

_Tûuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu_


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

[cotillons]


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

Next !


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2022)

C’est lundi !!!


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> C’est lundi !!!


Ah non, c’est dimanche


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Ah non, c’est dimanche



Tu peux le prouver?


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Ah non, c’est dimanche


Que nenni c’est mardi !?


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2022)

L'un dit : mardi
Je dis : dredi
Ça me dit rien !


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Août 2022)

Et moi je dis que c'est sûr que ça se termine par i (except dimanche) !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> C’est lundi !!!



Tu aimes les raviolis ?


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2022)

Ça me dit pardi !


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2022)




----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2022)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu aimes les raviolis ?


J’adore les sushis !


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2022)

Aux sushis partout
beaucoup préfèrent les choux


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2022)

Mercredi !?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2022)

Vivement Jedi


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2022)

Ha ha ha !


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2022)

Ce fil n’est pas fermé pour le week-end.
Merci de votre compréhension


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Septembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Ce fil n’est pas fermé pour le week-end.
> Merci de votre compréhension


 ...  ...  ...


----------



## patlek (2 Septembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Ce fil n’est pas fermé pour le week-end.
> Merci de votre compréhension



Alors on peut mettre des dessins???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Alors on peut mettre des dessins???


Yeah !!!! Rendez-vous ici même pour tout le weekend !!!! ça va saigner !!!   ...


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2022)

Pouf pouf pouf !?


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2022)

Hé hé !?


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2022)

Hier à 01:58 ?!


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2022)

Je suis en avance


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Septembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis en avance



C'est quelque chose qui m'arrive rarement, ça...


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ça


— Père ? L’hypo pète !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2022)

— Vois-tu des bulles ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2022)

— Oui !?


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2022)

— Donc… Il flatule !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2022)

— Est-ce une contrepèterie ?


----------



## patlek (11 Septembre 2022)

Après le T-shirt "PICOLE NATIONALE" ; ce matin, j' ai croisé un T-shirt "J'EMMERDERIE NATIONALE"

Elle est pas belle la vie??


----------

